# Show us your minimalist closet



## Myrkur

Since we talked about this in the 'anyone thinking of doing a big closet cleaning' thread, I thought it would be a good idea to start this thread since a lot of people here are currently cleaning out their wardrobes and I think here we can share our updates regarding the wardrobe by posting photos. You can also show things you add to your closet to make it more clearer, such as white wooden hangers for example or maybe smart organizing methods.


----------



## Suzie

Great idea for a thread as I would love some ideas, my wardrobe is stuffed full and needs some serious cleaning.


----------



## shoes319

I will post my white hanger pic later when at home - my closet is a work in progress and not yet "minimal" but less full than it was lol...


----------



## ladysarah

Come on guys waiting for those photos...:useless:


----------



## plumaplomb

Bump!!

Someone inspire me...


----------



## shoes319

Here's is my picture with my new white hangers - I love them!  Trying to get the feel of a calmer, more neutral wardrobe - along with less - but less color, etc. - I truly feel so much happier by limiting my things to black/white/grey with a little bit of blue and plum - got rid of brown skirts, pants and shoes because I don't love brown!  Just bought it because I didn't have it before - now realizing a lot by looking at fashion blogs and pinterest where my true likes are.  I'm still big on animal print and stripes - those aren't going anywhere  - but simpler colors and less of everything.  Making a little money by selling helps too!


----------



## Antonia

*YAY I'm so glad to see this thread!  I hope to post pics very soon but I still haven't ordered my new white wooden hangers and I don't want to post pics until I do the switch-over.  The ones I really want to order are about $7 each so I'd be spending a small fortune unless I get the cheaper ones which I'm sure are fine.  I would like to get the fancier ones for all my coats since they require more substantial hangers.   Hope to see more pics from all the new 'Minimalista's' here on the PF!!! *


----------



## am2022

I'm in .. for some reason, I have been doing some serious bans but closet doesn't look any better.. would love to take some tips from you ladies...


----------



## k_elizabeth

Love the idea for this thread! I'll take pictures of mine when I get home. The minimalist closet threads have inspired me to get my closet to where it is now.


----------



## k_elizabeth

My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.

Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!







Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so. 







Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.




Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!




Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!


----------



## shoes319

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!


Great pictures k_Elizabeth!  Very neat and organized - do you store clothes other places as well?  Do you have a count of your clothes at this point?  I find myself questioning everything a bit more now - do I really want to keep these silver flats?  How much do I wear them, etc. - And it seems every week I like to have a box ready for consignment or things hanging going to a local one...lots going out, less coming in!


----------



## papertiger

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!



I like your wooden hangers 

Great thread, loving these wardrobes but I shall just admire, as anyone who knows me my wardrobe looks more like a theatre's wardrobe dept complete with sequins, tutus and coat of many colours, I only do minimalism when in my all-black Mod artist mode.


----------



## Suzie

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!


Thanks for the pics, your closet looks great.


----------



## Antonia

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!


 

WOW, I love your closet and how neat everything is!  Lovely wooden hangers too....they look so rich in that dark brown!  Thank you for taking the time to share these pics for us!!


----------



## Suzie

papertiger said:


> I like your wooden hangers
> 
> Great thread, loving these wardrobes but I shall just admire, as anyone who knows me my wardrobe looks more like a theatre's wardrobe dept complete with sequins, tutus and coat of many colours, I only do minimalism when in my all-black Mod artist mode.


----------



## Antonia

shoes319 said:


> Great pictures k_Elizabeth!  Very neat and organized - do you store clothes other places as well?  Do you have a count of your clothes at this point?  *I find myself questioning everything a bit more now - do I really want to keep these silver flats?  How much do I wear them, etc*. - And it seems every week I like to have a box ready for consignment or things hanging going to a local one...lots going out, less coming in!


 
^^This sounds like me more and more!


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I like your wooden hangers
> 
> Great thread, loving these wardrobes but I shall just admire, as anyone who knows me my wardrobe looks more like a theatre's wardrobe dept complete with sequins, tutus and coat of many colours, I only do minimalism when in my all-black Mod artist mode.



Your wardrobe sounds divine!


----------



## Myrkur

papertiger said:


> I like your wooden hangers
> 
> Great thread, loving these wardrobes but I shall just admire, as anyone who knows me my wardrobe looks more like a theatre's wardrobe dept complete with sequins, tutus and coat of many colours, I only do minimalism when in my all-black Mod artist mode.



That sounds like a Carrie Bradshaw closet lol


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Great closets!! I'm always torn between minimalism and not-so-minimalistic. I like wooden hangers, but then I feel they take up too much space, so I might look at those slim felty/velvety hangers.


----------



## k_elizabeth

shoes319 said:


> Great pictures k_Elizabeth!  Very neat and organized - do you store clothes other places as well?  Do you have a count of your clothes at this point?  I find myself questioning everything a bit more now - do I really want to keep these silver flats?  How much do I wear them, etc. - And it seems every week I like to have a box ready for consignment or things hanging going to a local one...lots going out, less coming in!




Thank you! I do keep my running clothes and sports/souvenir T-shirts in my dresser, but other than that, it's all in the closet. Last year I did a major purge where I did the same thing as you and questioned pretty much everything and then spent the next few months continuing to evaluate. It took a good 3 or 4 months to whittle it down to now where pretty much everything is in "the rotation".

I have to say, reading the various threads here on minimalist wardrobes was a huge inspiration!


----------



## lulu212121

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!


Very nice & neat. I'm inspired! 


I love your hangers. I tried to use the same ones from BB&B but I found they took too much room in my small closet, so I resorted to the felt, slim ones.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I should start this process!!!


----------



## shoes319

I'm debating on parting with the shoe boxes and using clear plastic - I have a couple of those but I like the look - I think.....


----------



## lulu212121

Just wondering...but are plastic containers ok for shoe storage?


----------



## Myrkur

I store my shoes in their shoe boxes and those shoe boxes in white ikea boxes, looks very clean. I'll take a picture tomorrow!


----------



## RedRumtoFakes

My shoes are my problem, I am so picky with what I should do with them. To use clear plastic boxes or shelves...This is why I have been "cleaning" my closet for over 3 months now.


----------



## Myrkur

These are the boxes I mean.. As you can see it can fit a big louboutin box (they have small and big boxes as some of you may know) plus other stuff (there is some room left). I love it because know my room looks more organized instead of boxes here and there spread over the room..


----------



## Kara Tea Kara

shoes319 said:


> View attachment 2613612
> 
> 
> Here's is my picture with my new white hangers - I love them!  Trying to get the feel of a calmer, more neutral wardrobe - along with less - but less color, etc. - I truly feel so much happier by limiting my things to black/white/grey with a little bit of blue and plum - got rid of brown skirts, pants and shoes because I don't love brown!  Just bought it because I didn't have it before - now realizing a lot by looking at fashion blogs and pinterest where my true likes are.  I'm still big on animal print and stripes - those aren't going anywhere  - but simpler colors and less of everything.  Making a little money by selling helps too!


Love love love these white hangers.


----------



## Kara Tea Kara

Myrkur said:


> I store my shoes in their shoe boxes and those shoe boxes in white ikea boxes, looks very clean. I'll take a picture tomorrow!


Okay then I'm an extremely bad shape with my shoe addiction, because I throw out my boxes immediately, and now I've accumulated a huge pile at the bottom of my closet.  HELP


----------



## Kara Tea Kara

Myrkur said:


> These are the boxes I mean.. As you can see it can fit a big louboutin box (they have small and big boxes as some of you may know) plus other stuff (there is some room left). I love it because know my room looks more organized instead of boxes here and there spread over the room..
> 
> View attachment 2617431
> 
> View attachment 2617432


How many pairs of shoes can those three boxes hold? Because I may need a closet full of those.


----------



## chicinthecity777

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!



looks great! Thanks for sharing and I am very jealous! Mine does not look remotely like yours. Must work on a better layout once we move into our new house.


----------



## k_elizabeth

lulu212121 said:


> Just wondering...but are plastic containers ok for shoe storage?




I hope so! I've had all my shoes in these boxes for a few months and everything seems in good condition. I have pets that know how to open my closet door so prior to using the boxes my shoes were constantly knocked over or covered in cat fur, so it's definitely an improvement for me!


----------



## k_elizabeth

xiangxiang0731 said:


> looks great! Thanks for sharing and I am very jealous! Mine does not look remotely like yours. Must work on a better layout once we move into our new house.




Thank you! My move to a new house is what forced me to organize my closet too!


----------



## k_elizabeth

Myrkur said:


> These are the boxes I mean.. As you can see it can fit a big louboutin box (they have small and big boxes as some of you may know) plus other stuff (there is some room left). I love it because know my room looks more organized instead of boxes here and there spread over the room..
> 
> View attachment 2617431
> 
> View attachment 2617432




The white boxes look great- I love the clean look while still being able to store shoes in their original boxes.


----------



## jaded

GREAT thread! Can't wait to watch it grow (and maybe add to it myself down the road!). I did a big purge when I moved, and recently did another spring cleaning - basically of all the things that either don't fit, are worn out, and/or I know I will never wear again. My closet is nice and neat, but still in flux in terms of items. My end goal is an organized closet of fewer items but all items that fit well and that I wear regularly.


----------



## Dani3ear

Great inspiration, ladies! Here's mine in its current state: 
1) Casual side (socks and intimates in drawers)
2) Top: Office attire, scarves, and sweaters; bottom: jackets; right: bags/jewelry
3) Shoes


----------



## Dani3ear

Here are the bags, "undressed." I've pared them down to just these lucky few:
1) Chanel fuschia camellia WOC in lamb, white mini flap in caviar, black small flap in caviar
2) Dior Granville polochon in deer, fuschia wallet in lamb
3) LV Berkeley, Bottega Veneta Intrecciato crossbody in quetsche, Bottega Veneta passamaneria knot clutch


----------



## Dani3ear

Lastly, I keep the evening and fall wardrobe in the second bedroom, to avoid visually cluttering the master closet.


----------



## Myblackbag

Dani3ear said:


> Great inspiration, ladies! Here's mine in its current state:
> 
> 1) Casual side (socks and intimates in drawers)
> 
> 2) Top: Office attire, scarves, and sweaters; bottom: jackets; right: bags/jewelry
> 
> 3) Shoes




Nice closet! Where did you get the shoe rack?


----------



## Dani3ear

Myblackbag said:


> Nice closet! Where did you get the shoe rack?




Thank you! I believe it originally came from Costco several years ago-- I actually inherited it from my sister-in-law. I like that it has solid shelves rather than horizontal bars, which cause the heels to fall behind.


----------



## Antonia

*OOOh  I love your closet and also that shoe rack-I need something like that!  I have to ask though, who makes that nice black and white tote bag?  I love it!! *


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

shoes319 said:


> View attachment 2613612
> 
> 
> Here's is my picture with my new white hangers - I love them!  Trying to get the feel of a calmer, more neutral wardrobe - along with less - but less color, etc. - I truly feel so much happier by limiting my things to black/white/grey with a little bit of blue and plum - got rid of brown skirts, pants and shoes because I don't love brown!  Just bought it because I didn't have it before - now realizing a lot by looking at fashion blogs and pinterest where my true likes are.  I'm still big on animal print and stripes - those aren't going anywhere  - but simpler colors and less of everything.  Making a little money by selling helps too!



This looks so amazing. I'm glad to see a closet that's like mine: full of neutral colors and minimal or no colors!


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!



What an amazing closet. Looks so neat and organized and I love the colors~


----------



## Dani3ear

Antonia said:


> *OOOh  I love your closet and also that shoe rack-I need something like that!  I have to ask though, who makes that nice black and white tote bag?  I love it!! *




Thank you! It's by Kate Spade- the Via Limoni Francis tote in navy and white. It has a zipper closure- great for the beach.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

When I think of minimalist closets, I think of minimalist in the design of the layout and in wardrobe content. 

Everything here so far just looks like really organized closets.


----------



## flowerboy

I think in Europe and Asia you will see a lot of minimalist closets in USA a lot of organized closets but massive.  What minimalist to us is probably not what it is to them.  When I check out youtube videos of european and asian closets I am always impressed how minimalist they can be.  It also explains that they can buy very nice designer pieces but less of them.  In the US people have garages and basements full of crap.


----------



## nerimanna

Hi! I'm not sure if mine would qualify as "minimalist" but for me, I think I have a minimalist closet because I live in a tiny space so minimalism is key w/ basically everything - one thing goes in, one must go out, every space must be utilized/maximized and must be efficient' And if minimal = small, then haha yeah it's a minimalist closet. The color scheme may not be typically minimalist (white, gray, black, light-wash wood) but most of the decor here is D-I-Y like the frames I made myself


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

flowerboy said:


> I think in Europe and Asia you will see a lot of minimalist closets in USA a lot of organized closets but massive.  What minimalist to us is probably not what it is to them.  When I check out youtube videos of european and asian closets I am always impressed how minimalist they can be.  It also explains that they can buy very nice designer pieces but less of them.  In the US people have garages and basements full of crap.


----------



## 41_ purse_ gal

nerimanna said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if mine would qualify as "minimalist" but for me, I think I have a minimalist closet because I live in a tiny space so minimalism is key w/ basically everything - one thing goes in, one must go out, every space must be utilized/maximized and must be efficient' And if minimal = small, then haha yeah it's a minimalist closet. The color scheme may not be typically minimalist (white, gray, black, light-wash wood) but most of the decor here is D-I-Y like the frames I made myself



I love it. Great use of the space available!


----------



## TJNEscada

nerimanna said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if mine would qualify as "minimalist" but for me, I think I have a minimalist closet because I live in a tiny space so minimalism is key w/ basically everything - one thing goes in, one must go out, every space must be utilized/maximized and must be efficient' And if minimal = small, then haha yeah it's a minimalist closet. The color scheme may not be typically minimalist (white, gray, black, light-wash wood) but most of the decor here is D-I-Y like the frames I made myself


Fab closet!!


----------



## Stacey D

Great thread! Closets look very organized!


----------



## stylepint

I would love to see more closets! Minimalist styles mean different things to different people. It's awesome how organized the closets are, not only with the number of items but how each item has its own place. I have trouble keeping things in the right place...but it's inspiring to see what you all do with with your closet space without having a large room devoted solely to clothes, shoes, and accessories.

Way to go ladies!


----------



## Apelila

My minilal closet and girl cave thank you for letting me share


----------



## Apelila

Ooops forgot to add this


----------



## keodi

k_elizabeth said:


> My closet is pretty small, and I like to keep all if clothes on a hanger (except lounge and running clothes), so I try to keep a pretty edited wardrobe. The layout is pretty simple- clothes/shoes for work on the left and casual on the right. All bags are stuffed and in their dust bags on the shelf above.
> 
> Here is a picture of the "work" side. I have naturally come to hang them in order by blazers/cotton & polyester shirts/silk shirts/pants/skirts/dresses. Below is a shot of my work shoes (and the dirty clothes hamper). I keep my shoes in clear boxes not only to save space but to keep them safe from our two cats!
> 
> View attachment 2613947
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613948
> 
> 
> Below is a picture of my closet's "casual" side. It's a little sparse due to today being laundry day! The natural order for this side is jeans/shirts sorted by color (print, light, dark)/camisoles/jackets/bathrobe. To the right of the shoes are two clear bins storing my cold weather clothes and my Stuart Weitzman boots in their box. I'm in AZ so sadly no need for those for the next 6 months or so.
> 
> View attachment 2613952
> 
> 
> View attachment 2613953
> 
> 
> Here is a closer shot of my hangers. They are just a basic dark wooden hanger from Bed, Bath & Beyond.
> 
> View attachment 2613957
> 
> 
> Last but not least- a quick shot of a few of my stored bags!
> 
> View attachment 2613958
> 
> 
> Putting this together has made me feel a little OCD so I can't wait to see everyone else's closets!



I love your closet set up, where did you get the fear bins?


----------



## k_elizabeth

keodi said:


> I love your closet set up, where did you get the fear bins?




I got them from Bed Bath & Beyond!


----------



## lobaana

Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;


----------



## Antonia

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#55357;&#56836;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041


 

I love it lobaana!!  Now _there_ is a closet where everything goes with everything else!!!


----------



## k_elizabeth

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041




Love it!!


----------



## brae

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041



Oh wow. Gorgeous!


----------



## ebayBAGS

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041



This is a great representation of "minimalistic". Dear god it would be difficult for me to get down to this. My closet is overstuffed and would be an embarassment on this thread!!:lolots:


----------



## shoes319

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041


This is great!  I'm getting to that same color palette too only with a bit of burgundy in there - purging all other colors etc - work in progress but am gaining!


----------



## floridasun8

lobaana said:


> Here's mine. I keep it simple and adore effortless look - only black, gray, white and denim &#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2710041



This looks fabulous!!!   I'm half way there myself.   I mainly wear black and neutrals, but still have other colors in my wardrobe like dark red, navy blue, rust colors, etc.  I would love to get to that point where I only have that many clothes.  I'm sure it makes it so much easier to get dressed and kinda prevents one from overshopping too  

I'll share mine while I'm at it.  The only change coming is on the right side where that open area is, I'm removing that empty shelf and putting another rod for my blazers, jackets, etc.  Hope to have that done this weekend.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I loved reading this thread!

I am still in the process of decluttering my "stuff" and this includes thinning out my wardrobe. 

I have a small box of things ready to be donated, but still need to comb through my closets and drawers again. 

As my t-shirts are wearing out, I am not replacing all of them. I am reconsidering the colors I purchase. I LOVED the black, white, gray and denim wardrobe! 

I would love a small, functional, organized, Garanimals for adults type wardrobe!  I don't want to have to expend a lot of energy each time I get dressed trying to figure out what looks good with what. 

I still have a long way to go, but enjoyed seeing everyone else's progress! 

I need new hangers, too. I have wire hangers. 

I live in a 70's ranch house with small closets. This may be a good thing. Who knew?


----------



## keodi

k_elizabeth said:


> I got them from Bed Bath & Beyond!



Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

*:bump:Are there any more 'minimalist' closets out there?   Mine is a work in progress but  once I get my wooden hangers and switch everything over (this fall) I will have pics to share with you.  Just got re-inspired after reading the Marie Kondo book. *


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> *:bump:Are there any more 'minimalist' closets out there?   Mine is a work in progress but  once I get my wooden hangers and switch everything over (this fall) I will have pics to share with you.  Just got re-inspired after reading the Marie Kondo book. *



oh - looking forward to see what you do. I regularly posted photos of mine on my blog, basically it changes with the season, but I always aim to keep the total number of things down so they can 'breathe'. I try to rotate things rather than throw away and though far from perfect its improving every season.


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> oh - looking forward to see what you do. I regularly posted photos of mine on my blog, basically it changes with the season, but *I always aim to keep the total number of things down so they can 'breathe'*. I try to rotate things rather than throw away and though far from perfect its improving every season.



*I like this!  Plus when things are crammed together, it causes wrinkles!!  My coat closet is a little out of hand and if I get my wooden hangers, I will have less room for all of them.  I just need to keep the timeless/quality/'sparks joy' coats and let the others go to a new home.  I also love the idea of neutral colors so that everything goes together and you don't have to think about it too much.  Someone posted a picture like that a few posts back and it looks fab.  I would rather have fun with handbags/accessories for the pop of color.  
*


----------



## plumaplomb

My new closet is walk-in with absolutely no rods whatsoever.  I have no idea how to use the space.  I'll probably put in some built-in shelving for bags and shoes, and at least one rod for both DH's and my clothing.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to how to "design" a closet?  Or blog recommendations?  

 I'm in the process of downsizing my closet, but it's hard because I'm still having kids so I'm rotating between maternity clothing and pre-pregnancy clothing.  Plus I've made the switch from full-time office professional to SAHM -- but I plan on going back to work in a few years -- BUT I'd rather it not be in an office setting ever again -- BUT what does a business owner wear on a day-to-day basis?  Should I save my suit?  

 On top of that, I'm really struggling with sticking with neutrals (the recent trend is the blue chambray shirt, the drapey white/grey/black tops, the two or so pairs of jeans, the strappy leather sandals or ankle boots, etc.) versus unique, feminine items of clothing that I've always gravitated to but that have no place in a neutral type closet as described above (think mod dresses, Anthro style dresses, patterns etc.).  It's kind of sad that I'm this old and I still haven't settled on "my" style.


----------



## Jen123

plumaplomb said:


> My new closet is walk-in with absolutely no rods whatsoever.  I have no idea how to use the space.  I'll probably put in some built-in shelving for bags and shoes, and at least one rod for both DH's and my clothing.  Does anyone have any recommendations as to how to "design" a closet?  Or blog recommendations?
> 
> I'm in the process of downsizing my closet, but it's hard because I'm still having kids so I'm rotating between maternity clothing and pre-pregnancy clothing.  Plus I've made the switch from full-time office professional to SAHM -- but I plan on going back to work in a few years -- BUT I'd rather it not be in an office setting ever again -- BUT what does a business owner wear on a day-to-day basis?  Should I save my suit?
> 
> On top of that, I'm really struggling with sticking with neutrals (the recent trend is the blue chambray shirt, the drapey white/grey/black tops, the two or so pairs of jeans, the strappy leather sandals or ankle boots, etc.) versus unique, feminine items of clothing that I've always gravitated to but that have no place in a neutral type closet as described above (think mod dresses, Anthro style dresses, patterns etc.).  It's kind of sad that I'm this old and I still haven't settled on "my" style.




I share the same struggle. I am so attracted to unique feminine pieces and am trying to move towards nice cut neutrals. But I have realized the things I am attracted to don't match a ton of other items in my closet.


----------



## tinybutterfly

Maybe what suits everyone else does not suit the two of you? Your style may very well be unique feminine clothing. Make it work for you! 

How dull the world would be if all of our closets looked exactly the same. 

I don't think a minimalist closet HAS to be all neutrals. That is one, efficient way of putting together a minimalist wardrobe, but surely there are a multitude of ways for each of us to cultivate our own unique, personal wardrobe that reflects who we are and what we love to wear.

Check out The Daily Connoisseur. She has a minimalist closet and it is full of feminine pieces, some color, some prints, etc. Her ten items are the core of her wardrobe. She adds what she calls extras, which are tees, cardigans, blazers, etc. 

http://dailyconnoisseur.blogspot.com/2015/07/ten-item-wardrobe-update-and-summer.html

Different strokes for different folks. 

I am still working on my closet. This summer has been much easier with a smaller amount of clothing .

I have decided for fall/winter to add in some deep jewel tones.  My summer wardrobe has some color, but I would actually like a bit more. I love crimson, burgandy, deep, dark emerald greens, deep sapphire blues, plums and mulberry. 

The backbone of my wardrobe will be black, charcoal gray and white, but for me, I've found I like some added color. 

I also found Pinterest to be very helpful. It helped me pin down ( pun intended ) what works for me both for everyday casual and for the business casual/semi-dressy portions of my wardrobe.

Here's another minimalist wardrobe blog I really like. It is very different from The Daily Connoisseur and yet...the same! Different numbers of clothing in the closets, different styles, but still minimalist. 

http://www.un-fancy.com/


----------



## tinybutterfly

Maybe this will be helpful to someone. 

Here are my casual and business casual/dressy Pinterest boards. 

https://www.pinterest.com/cherylann246/i-like-casual/

https://www.pinterest.com/cherylann246/i-like-business-casualdressy/

As you can see, the clothing I like and that is suitable for my lifestyle is very different from what most of the women here are showing in their closets. 

I LOVE looking at everyone else's wardrobes, but I have nowhere to wear clothing like that, lovely as it is! 

So what works for other people does not work for me. 

I am a middle class housewife of a certain age who lives in the rural midwest and who has slight artistic tendencies. I don't work outside the home now. I am not going to dress the same as a 30 year old woman who is in the business world, starting her family and who lives in an urban area.

Does that make sense? So what works in general for a lot of people may not work for you. 

Everybody has to tailor this minimalist wardrobe to suit themselves AND what is minimalist to some may be a stuffed closet to others! 

IMPORTANT P.S.- I rarely even bother to read what is written on the pins I repin. I rarely delete and rewrite what other people have written about pins, so whatever is written below a pin is not something I put there. Just sayin'. lol.


----------



## ladysarah

How is everyone's minimalist closet project coming along?


----------



## sneedonist

I keep a very minimalist closet, which has taken me a couple years to accomplish. It started with deciding if I like to wear black or dark brown (browns work better with certain colours and require different shoes); it makes packing for trips easier too. I decided black. I got rid of anything uncomfortable or damaged or unflattering. Then I got rid of all of my clothes that were cheap. I wanted to get down to 40 long and short-sleeved shirts/dresses (roughly two weeks for fall/winter and two weeks for spring/summer), and 15 pants/skirts/shorts (roughly two weeks of bottoms). As an incentive, I bought wooden hangers. For these two years, I bought nothing and tried to figure out how I wanted my "look" to reflect my personality. Thinking about this question helped me not buy anything. 

Right now, I have 35 shirts/dresses, and 8 bottoms. I can't seem to manage to get at 40/15. So I'm really happy that I went through a minimalism process. I feel like I have a more discriminating eye for what looks good on me. I love every item in my closet, and if I don't, it immediately goes out. Now, if I can only exhibit similar minimalism with purses....


----------



## sneedonist

I would also say that buying wooden hangers is absolutely key to keeping a minimalist closet because wire or plastic hangers don't look right next to wooden ones (so you won't overbuy), and wooden hangers remind you hold onto clothes that are well-made (so you don't buy clothes on sale/cheap just because you can).


----------



## Antonia

sneedonist said:


> I would also say that buying wooden hangers is absolutely key to keeping a minimalist closet because wire or plastic hangers don't look right next to wooden ones (so you won't overbuy), and *wooden hangers remind you hold onto clothes that are well-made* (so you don't buy clothes on sale/cheap just because you can).



I agree!!!  I don't know if I should get basic cheap wooden hangers or high end ones-the high end ones are so well made but will set me back a little!  (Hanger Project/Henry Hanger anyone?)  So I still have to get my wooden hangers but I've gotten rid of a bunch of clothes recently and really thought about things being age appropriate.  For instance, I put a pretty black and white floral skirt in the consignment pile-I'm too old for a mini skirt even if it's pleated and not fitted.  I know if I saw someone my age wearing it I'd be saying 'why is she wearing that skirt?' I paid too much for it and that's why I hung onto it but I just want to be comfortable in my clothes and not always pulling and tugging at things.  

Thanks for 'bumping' this thread LS!!


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> I agree!!!  I don't know if I should get basic cheap wooden hangers or high end ones-the high end ones are so well made but will set me back a little!  (Hanger Project/Henry Hanger anyone?)  So I still have to get my wooden hangers but I've gotten rid of a bunch of clothes recently and really thought about things being age appropriate.  For instance, I put a pretty black and white floral skirt in the consignment pile-I'm too old for a mini skirt even if it's pleated and not fitted.  I know if I saw someone my age wearing it I'd be saying 'why is she wearing that skirt?' I paid too much for it and that's why I hung onto it but I just want to be comfortable in my clothes and not always pulling and tugging at things.
> 
> Thanks for 'bumping' this thread LS!!


I've also  let go of 'age inappropriate' clothes. I know everyone says wear you like blah blah, but i think past our teens we need better quality and less quantity clothes. I don't feel the need for too much variety, I am satisfied with simple cut and exquisite quality.


----------



## sneedonist

Antonia said:


> I agree!!!  I don't know if I should get basic cheap wooden hangers or high end ones-the high end ones are so well made but will set me back a little!  (Hanger Project/Henry Hanger anyone?)  So I still have to get my wooden hangers but I've gotten rid of a bunch of clothes recently and really thought about things being age appropriate.  For instance, I put a pretty black and white floral skirt in the consignment pile-I'm too old for a mini skirt even if it's pleated and not fitted.  I know if I saw someone my age wearing it I'd be saying 'why is she wearing that skirt?' I paid too much for it and that's why I hung onto it but I just want to be comfortable in my clothes and not always pulling and tugging at things.
> 
> Thanks for 'bumping' this thread LS!!



Hi Antonia, I would recommend high end ones. I bought some cheap ones and a few of them fell apart, either splitting in the center where the metal piece meets the two sides, or the rod that holds pants separates from the rest of the hanger. I wish I had known there was a quality difference in wooden hangers before I purchased 40 of them. I don't remember which brands are good so I can't direct you. But definitely, examine those two areas of a wooden hanger first before buying. Good luck with your minimalist closet. Maybe post a picture of your skirt that you are undecided about, I'd love to see it.


----------



## Antonia

sneedonist said:


> Hi Antonia, I would recommend high end ones. I bought some cheap ones and a few of them fell apart, either splitting in the center where the metal piece meets the two sides, or the rod that holds pants separates from the rest of the hanger. I wish I had known there was a quality difference in wooden hangers before I purchased 40 of them. I don't remember which brands are good so I can't direct you. But definitely, examine those two areas of a wooden hanger first before buying. Good luck with your minimalist closet. Maybe post a picture of your skirt that you are undecided about, I'd love to see it.



Thanks for the advice!  I will probably buy the high end ones but just a few at a time-lol!  I already consigned the skirt last weekend with a bunch of other things.  I bought it last summer and only wore it a few times and this time when I tried it on I just thought....'um, no'.  I came to my senses!!


----------



## shoes319

Antonia said:


> Thanks for the advice!  I will probably buy the high end ones but just a few at a time-lol!  I already consigned the skirt last weekend with a bunch of other things.  I bought it last summer and only wore it a few times and this time when I tried it on I just thought....'um, no'.  I came to my senses!!


I bought nice white wooden ones from Amazon - good price IMO - I need more though!


----------



## thel

Here's my wardrobe. Obviously I wear a lot of black, but I do keep one "colorful" outfit (upper left) for family and work functions where I need to look more "cheerful". The three drawers store underwear/tights, socks/tanks, and workout clothes.

There are 5 dresses and one long jacket that I have in my shared closet with DH (not pictured). I'm still on the hunt for the perfect lightweight summer cardigan and am sure I will be able to let go of 5 worn out cardigans when I find The One.


----------



## Firefly32

Omg love this thread hope it grows! Anyway I'm cleaning out my closet this week and seriously downsizing. Will post pics when I am done


----------



## Myrkur

We're having a new wardrobe built in and can't wait to post some new photos! I've been sticking to my minimalist wardrobe


----------



## Love Of My Life

For me, the hangers my clothes are on are just as important as my clothes.

The shape of the shoulder is kept & it just looks so finished to your eye when
 you look into your closet & your clothes are on beautiful hangers.

I only keep clothes that are workable in my lifestyle & wear mostly black & neutral colors..

There is something so nice about having your wardrobe organized & stored properly.
Bags in dustbags, shoes with shoe stuffers, scarves folded, etc...admit I am rather
obsessive about my closet looks... big investment in there...LOL


----------



## sneedonist

thel said:


> Here's my wardrobe. Obviously I wear a lot of black, but I do keep one "colorful" outfit (upper left) for family and work functions where I need to look more "cheerful". The three drawers store underwear/tights, socks/tanks, and workout clothes.
> 
> There are 5 dresses and one long jacket that I have in my shared closet with DH (not pictured). I'm still on the hunt for the perfect lightweight summer cardigan and am sure I will be able to let go of 5 worn out cardigans when I find The One.



I love those drawers! What a nice closet organizer to help you get dressed every morning.


----------



## sneedonist

hotshot said:


> For me, the hangers my clothes are on are just as important as my clothes.
> 
> The shape of the shoulder is kept & it just looks so finished to your eye when
> you look into your closet & your clothes are on beautiful hangers.
> 
> I only keep clothes that are workable in my lifestyle & wear mostly black & neutral colors..
> 
> There is something so nice about having your wardrobe organized & stored properly.
> Bags in dustbags, shoes with shoe stuffers, scarves folded, etc...admit I am rather
> obsessive about my closet looks... big investment in there...LOL



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## COA345

Hi ladies, I have been trying to downsize my closet for a long time, and buying less than I usually should. However, one of the things I can never resist is a good sale. I have learnt from this forum that we should not buy cheap clothes as they likely to be poor quality. 

But what if the clothes on sale are good quality? Occasionally there are stores where Im from that have amazing 90% off sales e.g. $20 from $200, and thats why I lose it and shop. I don't need it but then I tell myself, its better to buy now and its good quality it'll last. Do you ladies have any solutions or ideas on that? Is that a good excuse to buy clothes then? Thank you


----------



## sneedonist

COA345 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been trying to downsize my closet for a long time, and buying less than I usually should. However, one of the things I can never resist is a good sale. I have learnt from this forum that we should not buy cheap clothes as they likely to be poor quality.
> 
> But what if the clothes on sale are good quality? Occasionally there are stores where Im from that have amazing 90% off sales e.g. $20 from $200, and thats why I lose it and shop. I don't need it but then I tell myself, its better to buy now and its good quality it'll last. Do you ladies have any solutions or ideas on that? Is that a good excuse to buy clothes then? Thank you



You raise a very good question. It's actually my current dilemma. I have a weak spot for Ralph Lauren sweaters, which are my favourite thing to wear in winter. When they go on sale, I can't resist. I save them in my closet, in a storage bin, like one would stow seasonal clothes away. Since I have minimized my closet so much, I just put extras there in that seasonal bin. I found though I could stockpile clothes away every time there was a sale (and defeat the purpose of a minimalist closet). So I have rules for shopping. For example, I do not go shopping by myself, unless it's for an undergarment or special occasion (my birthday!). I schedule a shopping day with a friend every month or two and allow myself a budget for those shopping days. This helps me control my shopping.


----------



## Minkas

hotshot said:


> For me, the hangers my clothes are on are just as important as my clothes.
> 
> The shape of the shoulder is kept & it just looks so finished to your eye when
> you look into your closet & your clothes are on beautiful hangers.
> 
> I only keep clothes that are workable in my lifestyle & wear mostly black & neutral colors..
> 
> There is something so nice about having your wardrobe organized & stored properly.
> Bags in dustbags, shoes with shoe stuffers, scarves folded, etc...admit I am rather
> obsessive about my closet looks... big investment in there...LOL


Agreed!
Storing your clothes properly is also good for the clothes so it's win-win.


----------



## purplepoodles

hotshot said:


> For me, the hangers my clothes are on are just as important as my clothes.
> 
> The shape of the shoulder is kept & it just looks so finished to your eye when
> you look into your closet & your clothes are on beautiful hangers.
> 
> I only keep clothes that are workable in my lifestyle & wear mostly black & neutral colors..
> 
> There is something so nice about having your wardrobe organized & stored properly.
> Bags in dustbags, shoes with shoe stuffers, scarves folded, etc...admit I am rather
> obsessive about my closet looks... big investment in there...LOL




Heading in this direction but it's moving slowly. 

Gradually replacing my hangers and moving to Muji, love the translucent white is is so calming. 

Admire your discipline hotshot


----------



## Love Of My Life

purplepoodles said:


> Heading in this direction but it's moving slowly.
> 
> Gradually replacing my hangers and moving to Muji, love the translucent white is is so calming.
> 
> Admire your discipline hotshot





You will get there... I don't know anyone who has organized their
closet to "perfection" without trial & error..

It took me a long time to get my closest to look the way I wanted
it to. I looked at many "closets" found what I liked & then tailored
it to my needs..

So, take your time & you will wind up with the closet of your dreams!!


----------



## purplepoodles

hotshot said:


> You will get there... I don't know anyone who has organized their
> closet to "perfection" without trial & error..
> 
> It took me a long time to get my closest to look the way I wanted
> it to. I looked at many "closets" found what I liked & then tailored
> it to my needs..
> 
> So, take your time & you will wind up with the closet of your dreams!!




Thank you for the support hotspot.


----------



## ladysarah

That's a tough one if you wear the sweaters anyway - I guess it's a matter of making a lifestyle evaluation as to how many one could realistically wear? I was the same with cream silk shirts. They go yellow and look tatty very quickly so I kept finding excuses to buying them. I live your rules about shopping - inspiring!


----------



## thel

sneedonist said:


> I love those drawers! What a nice closet organizer to help you get dressed every morning.


Thanks!


----------



## thel

COA345 said:


> Hi ladies, I have been trying to downsize my closet for a long time, and buying less than I usually should. However, one of the things I can never resist is a good sale. I have learnt from this forum that we should not buy cheap clothes as they likely to be poor quality.
> 
> But what if the clothes on sale are good quality? Occasionally there are stores where Im from that have amazing 90% off sales e.g. $20 from $200, and thats why I lose it and shop. I don't need it but then I tell myself, its better to buy now and its good quality it'll last. Do you ladies have any solutions or ideas on that? Is that a good excuse to buy clothes then? Thank you



I try to be very methodical about shopping and have imposed tons of rules on myself! I've become very picky with time.

1. I need to be able to make at least 3 outfits with the item using stuff I already own. If it doesn't go with anything I own, definitely no buy.

2. Try it on, walk around a little bit and make sure it looks okay in motion. Sit down, stand up, walk some more, raise arms, turn around, sit down again, stand up. If I need to adjust it in any way at all (the shirt has ridden up, there is bunching, etc.), do not buy. 

3. I always go shopping alone. If I think I should ask for advice, then I am not sure and I should not buy it. I am the only one who has to live with my clothing decisions. For this reason, I also hate giving shopping advice to others. Everybody should develop their own style and have their own confidence in what they wear.

4. If I am shopping online, I will close the page. If I can remember what I wanted a week later and find it again, I will order it. If I can't remember, it wasn't that good. And there has to be a good return policy, and I have to try it on and do all the other tests. 

5. Every once in a while, I will think "Should I get this or that?" and the answer is always neither. If there isn't a clear winner, I don't need either. Sometimes I will be tempted to get both, and in that case there is almost always one thing that is better than either item, possibly for twice the cost. Unless I am truly short on clothing (which honestly has never happened), I would rather have one perfect thing than two not-perfect things. 

6. I try to shop only twice per season, once at the beginning when everything is full price, and once near the end during the sales. I make a note of what I want during the first round and the amount I want to pay. If it's available during the sales for the price I want, I will buy it. *I do not buy anything during the sale season that I was not interested in at the beginning of the season.* I actually hate shopping sales now because it's so busy and can be a mess. I like how calm it is at the beginning and try everything on then. Then during the sales, I can look for exactly what I want and get it without having to try it on again.

I used to think "everything goes on sale eventually," but now I know that is absolutely not true. I've noticed the difference between things available at the beginning of the season vs the end, and there is a reason a lot of stuff goes to deep discount -- nobody was willing to pay full price for it. I no longer believe 75% off is a "deal" as much as an item that was overpriced to begin with. Don't get sucked in by a high original price tag! It is a scam! That said, sometimes there is that one return in just your size that is discounted, but that is not the norm.


----------



## COA345

sneedonist said:


> You raise a very good question. It's actually my current dilemma. I have a weak spot for Ralph Lauren sweaters, which are my favourite thing to wear in winter. When they go on sale, I can't resist. I save them in my closet, in a storage bin, like one would stow seasonal clothes away. Since I have minimized my closet so much, I just put extras there in that seasonal bin. I found though I could stockpile clothes away every time there was a sale (and defeat the purpose of a minimalist closet). So I have rules for shopping. For example, I do not go shopping by myself, unless it's for an undergarment or special occasion (my birthday!). I schedule a shopping day with a friend every month or two and allow myself a budget for those shopping days. This helps me control my shopping.



Im doing that this year too, Ive got most of my stuff in boxes and only a select amount of clothing in my closet. But I find myself hiding stuff away in storage whenever I buy something I don't need. Good idea, I'll try only shopping once or twice a month! I like shopping by myself cause I feel like my friends would judge me for shopping so much, haha probably not a good sign.


----------



## COA345

thel said:


> I try to be very methodical about shopping and have imposed tons of rules on myself! I've become very picky with time.
> 
> 1. I need to be able to make at least 3 outfits with the item using stuff I already own. If it doesn't go with anything I own, definitely no buy.
> 
> 2. Try it on, walk around a little bit and make sure it looks okay in motion. Sit down, stand up, walk some more, raise arms, turn around, sit down again, stand up. If I need to adjust it in any way at all (the shirt has ridden up, there is bunching, etc.), do not buy.
> 
> 3. I always go shopping alone. If I think I should ask for advice, then I am not sure and I should not buy it. I am the only one who has to live with my clothing decisions. For this reason, I also hate giving shopping advice to others. Everybody should develop their own style and have their own confidence in what they wear.
> 
> 4. If I am shopping online, I will close the page. If I can remember what I wanted a week later and find it again, I will order it. If I can't remember, it wasn't that good. And there has to be a good return policy, and I have to try it on and do all the other tests.
> 
> 5. Every once in a while, I will think "Should I get this or that?" and the answer is always neither. If there isn't a clear winner, I don't need either. Sometimes I will be tempted to get both, and in that case there is almost always one thing that is better than either item, possibly for twice the cost. Unless I am truly short on clothing (which honestly has never happened), I would rather have one perfect thing than two not-perfect things.
> 
> 6. I try to shop only twice per season, once at the beginning when everything is full price, and once near the end during the sales. I make a note of what I want during the first round and the amount I want to pay. If it's available during the sales for the price I want, I will buy it. *I do not buy anything during the sale season that I was not interested in at the beginning of the season.* I actually hate shopping sales now because it's so busy and can be a mess. I like how calm it is at the beginning and try everything on then. Then during the sales, I can look for exactly what I want and get it without having to try it on again.
> 
> I used to think "everything goes on sale eventually," but now I know that is absolutely not true. I've noticed the difference between things available at the beginning of the season vs the end, and there is a reason a lot of stuff goes to deep discount -- nobody was willing to pay full price for it. I no longer believe 75% off is a "deal" as much as an item that was overpriced to begin with. Don't get sucked in by a high original price tag! It is a scam! That said, sometimes there is that one return in just your size that is discounted, but that is not the norm.




Thank you so much for neatly presented rules!  I agree with alot of what you've said. Especially, 2, 3 and 6. I used to ask the saleslady if I can't decide if a top looks good on me and I realised that they always gush over it regardless if it looks great. Typical sales tactic but I used to fall for it. Also, I always buy something when I see its a huge reduction from its original price, cause I feel like the quality would be on par with its original price tag. Im trying to move away from that mentality now.


----------



## sneedonist

I agree major discounted items are discounted for a reason. Rarely am I able to find anything in a sales section.


----------



## sneedonist

ladysarah said:


> That's a tough one if you wear the sweaters anyway - I guess it's a matter of making a lifestyle evaluation as to how many one could realistically wear? I was the same with cream silk shirts. They go yellow and look tatty very quickly so I kept finding excuses to buying them. I live your rules about shopping - inspiring!



Thanks!


----------



## sneedonist

COA345 said:


> Im doing that this year too, Ive got most of my stuff in boxes and only a select amount of clothing in my closet. But I find myself hiding stuff away in storage whenever I buy something I don't need. Good idea, I'll try only shopping once or twice a month! I like shopping by myself cause I feel like my friends would judge me for shopping so much, haha probably not a good sign.



I like shopping by myself too. However, I could go everyday, every weekend, every month, especially around major shopping seasons (around holiday season, for example). So going with friends when we can coordinate our busy schedules creates limits for me. I don't really go in order to get their opinions on what to buy, only just to have a friend to talk with and enjoy the time together. I'm usually pretty set in advance on what I want/need to buy.


----------



## AdaSop

Here is a picture of my small closet.


----------



## sneedonist

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.



Your closet is beautiful! It looks very similar to mine, except you have way more shoes! Jealous


----------



## AdaSop

sneedonist said:


> Your closet is beautiful! It looks very similar to mine, except you have way more shoes! Jealous



Thank you.  I do have a separate shoe closet in addition to the few pair of shoes in the pic .  I am not a minimalist when it comes to shoes.  I have mostly dresses in my closet since that is what I wear to work every day.


----------



## thel

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.


Lovely! This encourages me to pare down even more! I have a separate shoe closet too.


----------



## Antonia

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.



This is elegant, I love it!  Thanks for sharing!  


I have a separate coat closet only because my hubby and I share the other one in our bedroom of which I have 3/4 real estate in it!


----------



## ladysarah

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.


Great photo and very consistent colour palette! You know your colours.


----------



## asiatica

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.



Lovely! I love the red as an accent color.


----------



## MinaAnais

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.


Very nice! I also use a simple palette of a light and dark neutral with an accent colour (mine is blue and some shocking pink), everything seems to work well together.


----------



## Havanese 28

hotshot said:


> For me, the hangers my clothes are on are just as important as my clothes.
> 
> The shape of the shoulder is kept & it just looks so finished to your eye when
> you look into your closet & your clothes are on beautiful hangers.
> 
> I only keep clothes that are workable in my lifestyle & wear mostly black & neutral colors..
> 
> There is something so nice about having your wardrobe organized & stored properly.
> Bags in dustbags, shoes with shoe stuffers, scarves folded, etc...admit I am rather
> obsessive about my closet looks... big investment in there...LOL


Would you mind sharing what type of hangers you use, and where you buy them.  Thanks!


----------



## thel

I currently use the wooden hangers from the Container Store, but I am thinking about upgrading to these. I like that they come in sizes. I'd love to get the small size to fit the shoulders of my clothes better! 

https://www.hangerproject.com/hangers/womens-hangers/clothing-hangers.html

I found out about them from this Sweet Home review: 

http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-hangers/


----------



## Myrkur

Finally had some time to take pictures. As you can see I have a problem with cashmere sweaters and cardigans ..

In the drawers you can see jeans/pants/cashmere sweaters and cardigans/tank tops (currently in washing machine).
Hanging I have two dresses , silk tops, shirts and some thicker / longer wool and cashmere sweaters.

I've also added a photo of my small H scarf/shawl collection 

I'm sorry if the photos are huge, I don't know how to make them smaller on the computer.


----------



## Havanese 28

AdaSop said:


> Here is a picture of my small closet.


It appears you have a personal style and have honed you wardrobe to reflect it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Myrkur said:


> Finally had some time to take pictures. As you can see I have a problem with cashmere sweaters and cardigans ..
> 
> In the drawers you can see jeans/pants/cashmere sweaters and cardigans/tank tops (currently in washing machine).
> Hanging I have two dresses , silk tops, shirts and some thicker / longer wool and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> I've also added a photo of my small H scarf/shawl collection
> 
> I'm sorry if the photos are huge, I don't know how to make them smaller on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 3545412
> View attachment 3545413
> View attachment 3545414



I am so inspired.... I thought I had gotten rid of a lot of my clothes in the past 2 years but I still have a boat load to go!!! Seeing this makes me realize I need to continue before I buy more.... it's amazing. I love it!


----------



## Antonia

xiaoxiao said:


> I am so inspired.... I thought I had gotten rid of a lot of my clothes in the past 2 years but I still have a boat load to go!!! Seeing this makes me realize I need to continue before I buy more.... it's amazing. I love it!



I agree, it's amazing!  I've always thought Myrkur had a great minimalist closet before.  I love the white wooden hangers!  Makes me realize I need to tackle a few things again it's just trying to find the time to do it.


----------



## Myrkur

xiaoxiao said:


> I am so inspired.... I thought I had gotten rid of a lot of my clothes in the past 2 years but I still have a boat load to go!!! Seeing this makes me realize I need to continue before I buy more.... it's amazing. I love it!





Antonia said:


> I agree, it's amazing!  I've always thought Myrkur had a great minimalist closet before.  I love the white wooden hangers!  Makes me realize I need to tackle a few things again it's just trying to find the time to do it.



Thank you! 

I think I do need to think twice before I purchase another Cashmere sweater. I think from now on I will apply one in, one out on the Cashmere sweaters as I don't want too many...


----------



## ladysarah

Myrkur said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I do need to think twice before I purchase another Cashmere sweater. I think from now on I will apply one in, one out on the Cashmere sweaters as I don't want too many...


Your wardrobe looks lovely. Good quality cashmere doesn't wear out that easily, so....it will be a while before you can throw any things no out. Though you could always sell them on I think.


----------



## Parisluxury

In theory, a minimalist closet/wardrobe sounds amazing. It is something I always aspire to... except I need to dress for work every day, go out on the weekend, go out with hubby at night, go to various functions during the year. I just can't manage a minimalist wardrobe without constantly wearing the same outfits and to me, this is where this idea of a minimalist wardrobe fails for me. I need variety.... i realise i actually need a lot of different types of clothes in various colour palettes because I really do not like wearing the same outfits/clothing items too repeatedly. People do notice..... well I notice on other people and to me, it is just not very exciting. I love fashion.. whether it is high street with average quality to designer pieces... I love to mix and match, constantly shop and update, recycle and give away. As much as i love this idea of minimalism... I realise it is not going to work for me...


----------



## AdaSop

I am in the same boat as you are!!  I love the idea of minimalist but have to dress for work every day.  I am not sure if I am a minimalist.  Is there a criteria? Lol!  I get compliments on my clothes every day and for whatever reason people always tell me they never see me wearing same thing twice.  I don't really do much of mix and match. I don't think I am good at that.  My mix and match is different skirt and usually black top.  No scarfs. Only wear pants to work when it snows or when our office has Jean days. Don't really have any pants.  Have one pair of casual black pants and few pairs of summer crop pants.  I say 85% I wear dresses to work.  Bottom line I am trying to figure out can one be a minimalist and still have variety of outfits to wear.  I guess it goes back to definining a minimalist?  I am going to count my clothing items and post a more recent pic of my closet.


----------



## Handbag1234

AdaSop said:


> I am in the same boat as you are!!  I love the idea of minimalist but have to dress for work every day.  I am not sure if I am a minimalist.  Is there a criteria? Lol!  I get compliments on my clothes every day and for whatever reason people always tell me they never see me wearing same thing twice.  I don't really do much of mix and match. I don't think I am good at that.  My mix and match is different skirt and usually black top.  No scarfs. Only wear pants to work when it snows or when our office has Jean days. Don't really have any pants.  Have one pair of casual black pants and few pairs of summer crop pants.  I say 85% I wear dresses to work.  Bottom line I am trying to figure out can one be a minimalist and still have variety of outfits to wear.  I guess it goes back to definining a minimalist?  I am going to count my clothing items and post a more recent pic of my closet.


I have a minimalist wardrobe of 30 pieces including coats! 40 including shoes and boot.  Mix and match is key to not getting bored. I also get complemented on my outfits and am told I never wear the same thing twice. We all have different needs though and what would work for one person would not work for another. Good luck!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Handbag1234 said:


> I have a minimalist wardrobe of 30 pieces including coats! 40 including shoes and boot.  Mix and match is key to not getting bored. I also get complemented on my outfits and am told I never wear the same thing twice. We all have different needs though and what would work for one person would not work for another. Good luck!



Including coats? My goodness that is amazing... I think I have over 30 coats alone and not including jackets. [emoji30] May I ask how do you deal with really cold weather? Do you differentiate coats for 20 degrees and 30 degrees? Or just layer up? I'm struggling a bit to down size on the coats because of the temperature differences. While I don't think I need to wear a different coats for 5 degrees difference, but I def do for 10 or more. [emoji29]


----------



## Antonia

Wow 30 coats is a lot....you must have a lot of closet space!  I have one small coat closet that's all mine with about a dozen coats, and my other closet is shared with my hubby although I do occupy 75% of it.  When you have limited space, you have no choice but to keep things minimal.


----------



## lilbluebear

Myrkur said:


> Finally had some time to take pictures. As you can see I have a problem with cashmere sweaters and cardigans ..
> 
> In the drawers you can see jeans/pants/cashmere sweaters and cardigans/tank tops (currently in washing machine).
> Hanging I have two dresses , silk tops, shirts and some thicker / longer wool and cashmere sweaters.
> 
> I've also added a photo of my small H scarf/shawl collection
> 
> I'm sorry if the photos are huge, I don't know how to make them smaller on the computer.
> 
> View attachment 3545412
> View attachment 3545413
> View attachment 3545414


Love your minimalist closet and organization!



thel said:


> I currently use the wooden hangers from the Container Store, but I am thinking about upgrading to these. I like that they come in sizes. I'd love to get the small size to fit the shoulders of my clothes better!
> 
> https://www.hangerproject.com/hangers/womens-hangers/clothing-hangers.html
> 
> I found out about them from this Sweet Home review:
> 
> http://thesweethome.com/reviews/best-hangers/



I'm waiting for them to restock their inventory. I'm really tempted to make the splurge on these uniformed hangers. I think I'm going to go for the wooden ones over the skinny felt ones. My reasoning would be the lack of closet space would force me to only keep the clothes I love and need instead of excessive "meh" items. Although I still need a separate "meh" uniform wardrobe for work (unfortunately necessary). 

Please keep the pictures coming, they're really inspiring!


----------



## Handbag1234

xiaoxiao said:


> Including coats? My goodness that is amazing... I think I have over 30 coats alone and not including jackets. [emoji30] May I ask how do you deal with really cold weather? Do you differentiate coats for 20 degrees and 30 degrees? Or just layer up? I'm struggling a bit to down size on the coats because of the temperature differences. While I don't think I need to wear a different coats for 5 degrees difference, but I def do for 10 or more. [emoji29]


I buy layering pieces and wear everything in winter! I make sure dresses can be worn layered over long sleeve thin layering tops and can be worn under cardigans and all jackets. I have one lighter dress that is my go to if really hot though! I have two winter coats. I try to avoid clothes that are 1 season only. They have to work for 2 seasons or preferably 3.


----------



## mellecyn

On the winter coat subject I have 3. Wool, puffy parka North face type, fur. 
I'm hesitating to post my wardrobe when I see all the beautiful minimalists ones here. Very aspirational, I haven't even been satisfied on my storage solutions. (Shoes, handbags, underwear..)


----------



## lily25

I'm now following this thread. I minimised my closet a lot the past few years. I started with my shoes, I had over 120 pairs, and now I have maybe 20 pairs. Same with other things, like jeans I had maybe more than 10 pairs, and I was only wearing 2, so I kept my favorites and donated the ones I didn't wear.
Oh the coats and the jackets...  I can't give them up, they take too much space, I don't wear them... I have more than 10 coats, and over 15 jackets. *hangs head in shame*


----------



## doloresmia

Anyone feel like reviving this thread with me? I don’t know whether minimalism is my end point but recognizing and having value for the things I do have is. I need help so making my plan public!

have just spent the weekend “merchandising” (my closet (organizing by color, type and season; getting rid of duplicates; don’t fits and never wears), unsubscribing to retail email lists (goodbye my darling Neiman! And you too Barney!), and making a trigger list - under what circumstances am I shopping/buying and shopping/dreaming, what is my real wish list based On what I miss in my closet, how much time am I spending, and what could I be doing instead of shopping 

Mostly shop for boredom. I definitely get a little dopamine rush when I find something awesome and buy it, but it doesn’t last and I want to see how to train myself to get that rush from other things 

I sent a bag to goodwill, I have a bag for Therealreal and I have a bag on the way from thredup 

Based on the merchandising and this picture, you can immediately see my problem [emoji3]

Black and neutral, black and neutral, Hermes 

Here is my goal for myself
1. No more black pants or midi pencil Skirts
2. No more black lululemon leggings - cropped or otherwise
3. No more cold weather clothing - I went crazy when I moved to a cold/wet climate and enough!

Wish list
1. Hermès Constance 24 - neutral and epsom 
2. Castaner red/pink espadrilles 
3. Maybe one FW18 max Mara leopard piece

Next step
1. I just downloaded a style app. Am going to use it to keep track of my closet and help me style myself. Taking the time to take pictures alone will be incent more purging/less mindless buying [emoji848]


----------



## doloresmia

Also have been obsessively listing to YouTube stylists on closet cleanouts, capsule wardrobes and so forth.

Would love to hear tPFer tips and tricks!

The hardest one for me to get my head and heart into is the advice to get rid of clothes that don’t suit who you are. Especially when those things were on the expensive side aka Chanel jackets anyone? If I follow this, I end up in uggs, big sweaters or sweatshirts and leggings. No no no!

Many things I have are more dressy than my current lifestyle requires. I am no longer in the corporate world, I am starting a business and where I live flannel is high fashion.... but I love me some netaporter, harpers bazaar and i love clothing. My closet says I don’t need to love it close to home, which I am ok with. Just the pushing to purge further based on not having a closet that reflects my current life when my current clothing life is not where my heart is, is hard. 

How have you pushed through this, or did you say, it is ok, These things spark Joy and so I am going to keep them?

Love to hear your inner monologues! Please help!


----------



## doloresmia

I hired an organizer and we cleaned out the kitchen, the den, one bathroom, two closets and it felt amazing. She dragged out so many appliances I never use, we shredded 50 pounds of paper records!

My closet I don’t feel she is up to - lovely woman, but she is not me as her style is tattoos, badly dyed purple hair and flip flops. So I come to you all for guidance!


----------



## Havanese 28

I’m most definitely a minimalist, and like you, I no longer work outside the home.  I love shopping as well, and I love clothes, shoes, bags most!  I think once you know your personal style, it’s much easier to pare down your closet.  I love high quality, natural fabrics in traditional styles ( cashmere turtlenecks and sweaters, silk blouses, linen or cotton blouses, wool slacks, dark denim in classic cuts, pencil skirts and sheath dresses.  I don’t accessorize much, just basic jewelry such as watch, wedding ring, diamond studs, gorgeous sunglasses that suit my style and face shape in a fe classic styles, and I have great fun with beautiful shoes.  I like polished, classic bags and outerwear.  A Burberry trench is my go-to.  I do like black leggings and Nike shoes for downtime.  
My biggest mistake is buying, then never wearing ( or saving) clothes I love.  I need to buy less and Wear what I own!  I got rid of items I “ like” vs love, so I’m forced to wear what’s left.  Less really is More for me.


----------



## doloresmia

Havanese 28 said:


> I’m most definitely a minimalist, and like you, I no longer work outside the home.  I love shopping as well, and I love clothes, shoes, bags most!  I think once you know your personal style, it’s much easier to pare down your closet.  I love high quality, natural fabrics in traditional styles ( cashmere turtlenecks and sweaters, silk blouses, linen or cotton blouses, wool slacks, dark denim in classic cuts, pencil skirts and sheath dresses.  I don’t accessorize much, just basic jewelry such as watch, wedding ring, diamond studs, gorgeous sunglasses that suit my style and face shape in a fe classic styles, and I have great fun with beautiful shoes.  I like polished, classic bags and outerwear.  A Burberry trench is my go-to.  I do like black leggings and Nike shoes for downtime.
> My biggest mistake is buying, then never wearing ( or saving) clothes I love.  I need to buy less and Wear what I own!  I got rid of items I “ like” vs love, so I’m forced to wear what’s left.  Less really is More for me.



How are you moving from needing to buy less and wear more when you work from home? Love to hear your story. 

I am pretty clear on my style [emoji3] and am working on paring down the multiples of what is definitely my style - wide legged pants, cropped pants, high waisted long pencil skirts


----------



## Havanese 28

doloresmia said:


> How are you moving from needing to buy less and wear more when you work from home? Love to hear your story.
> 
> I am pretty clear on my style [emoji3] and am working on paring down the multiples of what is definitely my style - wide legged pants, cropped pants, high waisted long pencil skirts


I’m just wearing what I love vs keeping it for something “ special”. Also, when an event arises, I wear something I’ve previously bought and have in my closet vs getting something “ new”.  I’m forcing myself to dress “ up” more days vs wearing leggings and athletic clothes so often during the week.  I used to buy what I loved on Net a Porter as soon as I saw it.  Now, I don’t “ need” anything, so I wait patiently for sales, end of season sales, because Classics will be “ in” forever.  I find Saks , Net a Porter, Nordstrom, J Crew frequently drastically reduce prices of pieces in a relatively short period of time. I’m trying to be smart about what I buy.  Also, like you, I get inspiration from bloggers.  I recently got the two tone Chanel slingbacks and they look amazing with dresses, jeans, leather leggings, so I know I’ll wear them so much.  Googling them resulted in me wearing and enjoying them more, vs buying them and then two or three other pairs of shoes I likely won’t wear often.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Anyone feel like reviving this thread with me? I don’t know whether minimalism is my end point but recognizing and having value for the things I do have is. I need help so making my plan public!
> 
> have just spent the weekend “merchandising” (my closet (organizing by color, type and season; getting rid of duplicates; don’t fits and never wears), unsubscribing to retail email lists (goodbye my darling Neiman! And you too Barney!), and making a trigger list - under what circumstances am I shopping/buying and shopping/dreaming, what is my real wish list based On what I miss in my closet, how much time am I spending, and what could I be doing instead of shopping
> 
> Mostly shop for boredom. I definitely get a little dopamine rush when I find something awesome and buy it, but it doesn’t last and I want to see how to train myself to get that rush from other things
> 
> I sent a bag to goodwill, I have a bag for Therealreal and I have a bag on the way from thredup
> 
> Based on the merchandising and this picture, you can immediately see my problem [emoji3]
> 
> Black and neutral, black and neutral, Hermes
> 
> Here is my goal for myself
> 1. No more black pants or midi pencil Skirts
> 2. No more black lululemon leggings - cropped or otherwise
> 3. No more cold weather clothing - I went crazy when I moved to a cold/wet climate and enough!
> 
> Wish list
> 1. Hermès Constance 24 - neutral and epsom
> 2. Castaner red/pink espadrilles
> 3. Maybe one FW18 max Mara leopard piece
> 
> Next step
> 1. I just downloaded a style app. Am going to use it to keep track of my closet and help me style myself. Taking the time to take pictures alone will be incent more purging/less mindless buying [emoji848]
> 
> View attachment 4147659


I love your wardrobe and totally get what you mean about not giving up your Chanel jackets. I am not a minimalist, but prefer to have a small wardrobe and only keep things I wear and love. In fact I've been working on a blog post for a while about wardrobe planning, organisation, storage and perfection. Iam collecting info so please so send me your photos and stories. 
In my closet, I kept only two Of my Chanel jackets. This way I actually get to wear them, rather than just fret over storing them.  You may need just one, or you may need half a dozen - everyone is different.


----------



## doloresmia

Havanese 28 said:


> I’m just wearing what I love vs keeping it for something “ special”. Also, when an event arises, I wear something I’ve previously bought and have in my closet vs getting something “ new”.  I’m forcing myself to dress “ up” more days vs wearing leggings and athletic clothes so often during the week.  I used to buy what I loved on Net a Porter as soon as I saw it.  Now, I don’t “ need” anything, so I wait patiently for sales, end of season sales, because Classics will be “ in” forever.  I find Saks , Net a Porter, Nordstrom, J Crew frequently drastically reduce prices of pieces in a relatively short period of time. I’m trying to be smart about what I buy.  Also, like you, I get inspiration from bloggers.  I recently got the two tone Chanel slingbacks and they look amazing with dresses, jeans, leather leggings, so I know I’ll wear them so much.  Googling them resulted in me wearing and enjoying them more, vs buying them and then two or three other pairs of shoes I likely won’t wear often.



Ok I like the idea of forcing myself to wear things - I have been wearing my heels a little bit every day, mainly to keep in practice [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> I love your wardrobe and totally get what you mean about not giving up your Chanel jackets. I am not a minimalist, but prefer to have a small wardrobe and only keep things I wear and love. In fact I've been working on a blog post for a while about wardrobe planning, organisation, storage and perfection. Iam collecting info so please so send me your photos and stories.
> In my closet, I kept only two Of my Chanel jackets. This way I actually get to wear them, rather than just fret over storing them.  You may need just one, or you may need half a dozen - everyone is different.



Oh I would love to help you with this! I just spent a couple hours taking pictures of my clothes for a style app. It is going to take DAYS. This app is helping me with statistics - how many black pants do I have? And value - oh my goodness! While a lot of the value is my handbags and jewelry, I attached a picture of all my black pants in the app - cropped straight leg, flared, wide legged, leggings, cropped
Leggings, different weights and seasons.... Dont ever need another pair! Or black pencil skirts of midi, maxi length.

went to my favorite online stores and deleted all black pants from my wish lists. 

I sent 3 Chanel jackets to therealreal - I have one left, I would like 2 more - Paris Rome gold beauty that everyone bought and I didn’t, and a lovely blue Lesage from 2018 that is way out of my personal spending comfort level

View attachment 4147905


----------



## doloresmia

I saw this on my instagram - so funny


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I saw this on my instagram - so funny
> 
> View attachment 4147907


----------



## doloresmia

Once I get the app fully loaded, it allows me to track use - what did I wear and when, create looks randomly based on rules I set, or just based on what I would normally put together 

Curious as to whether this helps me refine my closet further


----------



## diane278

My closet is not minimalist although that is my goal. I feel that, despite all my attempts at organizing, it’s still not right. I recently let go of 8 handbags that I wasn’t using...and I’m wondering if more should go.
Hanging everyday clothing, from left to right: white & dark jeans; tunics; dresses; & linen clothing for really hot weather. And some stuff is now in the guest room closet. 
I don’t think it looks bad right now, but I’m a long way from my goal.....


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> My closet is not minimalist although that is my goal. I feel that, despite all my attempts at organizing, it’s still not right. I recently let go of 8 handbags that I wasn’t using...and I’m wondering if more should go.
> Hanging everyday clothing, from left to right: white & dark jeans; tunics; dresses; & linen clothing for really hot weather. And some stuff is now in the guest room closet.
> I don’t think it looks bad right now, but I’m a long way from my goal.....
> View attachment 4148348
> View attachment 4148349



Your closet looks beautifully tended and curated - like a French garden! What is your philosophy when culling or acquiring?

I am trying to recognize acquisition triggers - and then develop alternative plans. It is called an if then strategy

Like I buy something I love, The dopamine rush makes me feel marvelous and I immediately look for the thing again - maybe in another color or fabric - because when you love it you need a spare immediately right? Lol


----------



## doloresmia

I have been using a free iPhone app - and it isn’t meeting my needs for curating because I can’t designate fabric, when I bought/age of item, or search for things i listed by brand.... so when I go to my pants listing I get the screenshot I posted above of black pants. If I try to create looks, it forces you to look by category aka leggings. I can’t tell whether I am selecting lululemon leggings, Vince cropped leggings or something else. 

I could fix this by customizing the categories and adding brand names, but this seems painful 

While I have the sunk cost of having uploaded pics, I am tempted to look elsewhere. Anyone have recommendations?


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Your closet looks beautifully tended and curated - like a French garden! What is your philosophy when culling or acquiring?
> I am trying to recognize acquisition triggers - and then develop alternative plans. It is called an if then strategy
> Like I buy something I love, The dopamine rush makes me feel marvelous and I immediately look for the thing again - maybe in another color or fabric - because when you love it you need a spare immediately right? Lol



I wish I had a well thought out system for what to add. In reality, I sometimes just want change. I used to dress in a more boho aesthetic. Then, one day, I decided it wasn’t me anymore and felt that a more minimal look would suit me better. I gave away the boho styles pretty quickly, as I was no longer comfortable wearing them. The influx of the minimal styles was swift and easy, as I knew that I could find a lot of it at Eileen Fisher. EF comprises at least 90% of my wardrobe....so that’s simple in terms of acquisition.

I was deep into Bottega Veneta bags at the time and felt they would continue to work for me, in general.  However, I had been carrying a lot of bright colors with the previous wardrobe and needed to transition over to more subdued colors. Luckily, I did already have a good base of neutrals.  And a desire for fewer bags in general. Again, my acquisition system was already in place. 

Having limited closet space plays a part, but in reality, I just don’t want things I don’t use hanging around taking up space (physically & emotionally). Letting go of unused bags feels as good to me as acquiring new bags. Honestly, I think being retired plays a big part in my acquisition habits. I have plenty of time to shop. I’m currently in love with clutches. I have six in my closet right now and, in realty, don’t need more. And, while I am slowing down on the acquisition front, that doesn’t mean I won’t add more...because my ability to rationalize is damn good!

A couple of years ago, I considered returning to my only childhood athletic interest: riding. It proved to be too challenging for my late 60’s body. However, it would have taken care of the handbag thing.  Horses are expensive.  Boarding and training fees would have left me with no funds for more bags. Not to mention, horses need shoes too...and a farrier to fit them.  But then, you really don’t need a nice clutch at the stables! 

Obviously, there’s nothing to be gleaned from my bag philosophy.  But I’m eager to see what others post so I can learn new skills.....


----------



## doloresmia

So here are the things I take away from YouTube research over the weekend [emoji3]

1. Know your personal style. Mine is black cropped pants or midi pencil skirt with either a cropped or oversized top; fitted dress midi length; or wide legged pants with cropped or oversized top

2. Jewelry - VCA or various for silver or White gold/diamond

3. Hermes - birkin

4. Ballet flats, Sneakers or ankle boots with heels

Emotional motivation
1. Starting a business and no income as yet
2. Realization I just have too much stuff. That has been bugging me for years now. Cataloging made me realize I could have paid off one of my investment properties 

Two activities are helping me curate 
1. Cataloging exercise to show physically with pictures and the app statistics how many black pants I have and money spent
2. Listening to different YouTube videos organize decluttering - get rid of stuff that doesn’t fit; That you don’t wear; and That doesn’t have an emotional component for you, etc.
3. Online consignment stores that make me feel my bad purchases not a total loss

My goal

No shopping for 1 month and it must be on my limited wish list. I have to do small bites 

When I do shop again, only shop consignment


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I wish I had a well thought out system for what to add. In reality, I sometimes just want change. I used to dress in a more boho aesthetic. Then, one day, I decided it wasn’t me anymore and felt that a more minimal look would suit me better. I gave away the boho styles pretty quickly, as I was no longer comfortable wearing them. The influx of the minimal styles was swift and easy, as I knew that I could find a lot of it at Eileen Fisher. EF comprises at least 90% of my wardrobe....so that’s simple in terms of acquisition.
> 
> I was deep into Bottega Veneta bags at the time and felt they would continue to work for me, in general.  However, I had been carrying a lot of bright colors with the previous wardrobe and needed to transition over to more subdued colors. Luckily, I did already have a good base of neutrals.  And a desire for fewer bags in general. Again, my acquisition system was already in place.
> 
> Having limited closet space plays a part, but in reality, I just don’t want things I don’t use hanging around taking up space (physically & emotionally). Letting go of unused bags feels as good to me as acquiring new bags. Honestly, I think being retired plays a big part in my acquisition habits. I have plenty of time to shop. I’m currently in love with clutches. I have six in my closet right now and, in realty, don’t need more. And, while I am slowing down on the acquisition front, that doesn’t mean I won’t add more...because my ability to rationalize is damn good!
> 
> A couple of years ago, I considered returning to my only childhood athletic interest: riding. It proved to be too challenging for my late 60’s body. However, it would have taken care of the handbag thing.  Horses are expensive.  Boarding and training fees would have left me with no funds for more bags. Not to mention, horses need shoes too...and a farrier to fit them.  But then, you really don’t need a nice clutch at the stables!
> 
> Obviously, there’s nothing to be gleaned from my bag philosophy.  But I’m eager to see what others post so I can learn new skills.....



I don’t know that I am any help on bag philosophy. Once I got into Hermes at some point it was very critical to me to follow the one in and one out. Also it took me a little time to understand what worked best and what I really wanted so I was on a bag merry go round for awhile.

Right now, I am at a great place for my H bags and use. I would like a Constance 24, and then I am done. In anticipation, someday [emoji3], I have gotten rid of other non-H bags and a vca necklace as my one in and one out. Everything else is used and loved.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I don’t know that I am any help on bag philosophy. Once I got into Hermes at some point it was very critical to me to follow the one in and one out. Also it took me a little time to understand what worked best and what I really wanted so I was on a bag merry go round for awhile.
> 
> Right now, I am at a great place for my H bags and use. I would like a Constance 24, and then I am done. In anticipation, someday [emoji3], I have gotten rid of other non-H bags and a vca necklace as my one in and one out. Everything else is used and loved.



You’re ahead of me here, but I think I’m now at the ‘one in, one out’ point. (Fingers crossed.)
As far fas Hermes goes, the styles I prefer are the Octogone & the Baton de Craie. I have both in clutches.
They fulfill a modern, architectural niche that I don’t find with my BV bags. I’m pretty sure my “Birkin Gene” is either regressive or genetically flawed, as I’m not drawn to the style. I know....odd.  It helps me to have others to bounce ideas off of and to get their views on all this, so thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You’re ahead of me here, but I think I’m now at the ‘one in, one out’ point. (Fingers crossed.)
> As far fas Hermes goes, the styles I prefer are the Octogone & the Baton de Craie. I have both in clutches.
> They fulfill a modern, architectural niche that I don’t find with my BV bags. I’m pretty sure my “Birkin Gene” is either regressive or genetically flawed, as I’m not drawn to the style. I know....odd.  It helps me to have others to bounce ideas off of and to get their views on all this, so thank you!



Ah Yes! I saw your beautiful octagone posts. They are truly H - craftsmanship and subtlety that makes you feel exclusive because you wouldn’t know how high the quality is unless you know or up close.

It’s fun talking to you about your thinking... thanks for chatting with me or I might feel alone on tPF [emoji23]and crazy - Was sitting in my closet searching for screenshots of my clothes to put in my catalog....


----------



## miss argile

If you girls dont mind me joining the fun. I have been addicting to youtube videos too - hoping to create a more balanced, reasonable wardrobe. [**Warning: its a long rant and Im thinking out loud** ]
I was never really crazily into shopping in my 20s, but 1.5 years ago (early 30s now)  I caught the H bug  and then got on the Chanel jacket slippery slope. Granted that there were pay raises etc so I feel I can afford these items now. But now Im 10 H bags and 6 Chanel Jackets deep.....And on top I shop quite a bit of other items and found myself constantly on TPF or IG and planning my next purchase.

Thanks @doloresmia for the youtube lesson summary, and think we have similar style too.

1) Im a pants person, so should really stop buying dresses/skirts unless its business appropriate.

2) Im a inverted triangle body type and cool skin tone, so should stick to cool colors and pure white/black + silver/white gold jewelry. And just stick to simple and pure color tops that I can wear both on its own or underneath nice jackets

3) near the end of my collection, though I still probably want another K25 in retourne, and Im trying very hard not to get tempted by barenia Baton de Craie too... 
4) loafers, sneakers, any kind of flats, and low heels for work.

Recently I have seen a video talking about adding a third piece to elevate the look, and a lot of time jackets work the best. I used to get too many complicated/heavier tops before, and it ends up feeling too limited and difficult to combine with other items, then it’s suddenly outdated after 1-2 seasons.

Now if I can simplify my wardrobe to:
a) Nice trousers/jeans in different colors/shapes
b) Basic neutral blouses/tops/vest/T-shirt
c) Classic but special jackets/cardigans

Then I can have a more manageable but still interesting wardrobe... what do you think?? Am I on the right path?


----------



## diane278

What I’ve learned at 68 that really works for me..... but my feelings won’t be hurt if others don’t agree, as we each need to find our own way in our own time.....

>Learned:
1. Buy what I really wear, not what I wish I wore.
2. Buy those “frequent flyers” in multiples, if possible. Example: I buy new white jeans, 4 pair, each spring. I wear white jeans a lot, and sometimes they get stained. Replacements may be unavailable midway through the season. Four pair will see me through the summer.  (I once bought 8 pair but never needed that many.)
3. If I find myself wearing a particular item every week, I get my a** back to the store to get another identical one and possibly, more in other colors. (Based on the concept in #2)
3. Don’t lose sleep over the reality of an aging body.  As I’m neither genetically blessed nor a lover of exercise, I know that things that fit previously may no longer fit like they used to. When I wasn’t looking, I misplaced my previously small waist. That was several decades ago...it still hasn’t turned up. I bought bras that were practically hydraulic systems, but they could only do so much to contain ‘the drop’.   And on, and on....
4. Mistakes happen. Doing penance doesn’t change anything. I get mistakes out of my life ASAP.

>Advantages that I now enjoy.....and take for granted:
5. I know what colors work best for me and no longer have to guess if something’s going to give me the look of a death mask.
6. I know what I feel comfortable in and rarely embrace trends. When I do, I usually find a hybrid version that combines my aesthetic with the new.
7. Wearing a “uniform” is fine. No one else really pays much attention to what I wear....they’re worrying about getting their own outfit right (in their eyes).

>The Ultimate Rule:
8.  I’m totally open to changing any of my rules if there’s a time they no longer work for me.
My biggest fear is getting into a rut so deep that I can’t see when I need to climb out !

***these sum up my current thoughts @ 1:26 pm. Due to my overthinking after posting, these could require editing at any time....but I don’t think they will.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ah Yes! I saw your beautiful octagone posts. They are truly H - craftsmanship and subtlety that makes you feel exclusive because you wouldn’t know how high the quality is unless you know or up close.
> 
> It’s fun talking to you about your thinking... thanks for chatting with me or I might feel alone on tPF [emoji23]and crazy - Was sitting in my closet searching for screenshots of my clothes to put in my catalog....



I love this thread.


----------



## miss argile

wow, thanks @diane278, what an awesome compilation! Buying multiple basics is something I havent yet to try other than white T!! Love white jeans too，and yes mine always got stained or less crispy white and it’s gonna take awhile to find the next good pair...


----------



## diane278

miss argile said:


> wow, thanks @diane278, what an awesome compilation! Buying multiple basics is something I havent yet to try other than white T!! Love white jeans too，and yes mine always got stained or less crispy white and it’s gonna take awhile to find the next good pair...


I have short legs and a long torso: I wear regular size tops and petite length pants, so when I find a jean that fits, it only makes sense to stock up.  Otherwise, I’d be in dire straits when I needed more. Multiples work for me because I basically wear the same styles all the time. A tunic with jeans/pants or a dress with leggings.....90% of the time


----------



## doloresmia

miss argile said:


> If you girls dont mind me joining the fun. I have been addicting to youtube videos too - hoping to create a more balanced, reasonable wardrobe. [**Warning: its a long rant and Im thinking out loud** ]
> I was never really crazily into shopping in my 20s, but 1.5 years ago (early 30s now)  I caught the H bug  and then got on the Chanel jacket slippery slope. Granted that there were pay raises etc so I feel I can afford these items now. But now Im 10 H bags and 6 Chanel Jackets deep.....And on top I shop quite a bit of other items and found myself constantly on TPF or IG and planning my next purchase.
> 
> Thanks @doloresmia for the youtube lesson summary, and think we have similar style too.
> 
> 1) Im a pants person, so should really stop buying dresses/skirts unless its business appropriate.
> 
> 2) Im a inverted triangle body type and cool skin tone, so should stick to cool colors and pure white/black + silver/white gold jewelry. And just stick to simple and pure color tops that I can wear both on its own or underneath nice jackets
> 
> 3) near the end of my collection, though I still probably want another K25 in retourne, and Im trying very hard not to get tempted by barenia Baton de Craie too...
> 4) loafers, sneakers, any kind of flats, and low heels for work.
> 
> Recently I have seen a video talking about adding a third piece to elevate the look, and a lot of time jackets work the best. I used to get too many complicated/heavier tops before, and it ends up feeling too limited and difficult to combine with other items, then it’s suddenly outdated after 1-2 seasons.
> 
> Now if I can simplify my wardrobe to:
> a) Nice trousers/jeans in different colors/shapes
> b) Basic neutral blouses/tops/vest/T-shirt
> c) Classic but special jackets/cardigans
> 
> Then I can have a more manageable but still interesting wardrobe... what do you think?? Am I on the right path?



Yeah!!!!’ Thanks for joining. 

Here is a lovely French woman whose videos on style I love who might have ideas for your wardrobe. Call me a sucker drawn into her video on dressing like a Parisian and then finding so many other good ones! I haven’t watched this specific one but she talks about dressing for an inverted triangle



So one thing that might help in your plan is using a style app. It is doing a couple things for me.... entertaining to make looks when I am bored, helping me avoid the morning walk into the closet and saying I got nothing! Since I can reference the app for looks based on season and occasion, and it is making more tangible my style or uniform

It sounds like you are ahead in terms of assessing your style! For me, I knew I had a definite style but now I understand how ingrained it is based on the looks I put together. This is helping me on day 3 of my clothes shopping diet to say I already have xxxxx and do I need yet another yyyy.

Hopefully you can see this. Like Diane, I have a 90 percent look - this is The look on the top far right [emoji3] and As you can see I love me some vca malachite so it appears in a lot of Looks! 

Note: I have to qualify the clothing fit in these looks are screen shots from online retailers.... not me! Objects aka me may appear bigger or shorter when viewed in the mirror. 




My uniform is boring on the sense it is monochromatic - what makes it interesting is accessories! I am a short hour glass that tends to fill up but love the long boy body of a typical Phoebe Philo Celine model.... and sometimes accidentally buy for the body I don’t have.

My next goal is to upload my H shawl collection. Oh boy..... my limit is based on what can fit in this drawer.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I have short legs and a long torso: I wear regular size tops and petite length pants, so when I find a jean that fits, it only makes sense to stock up.  Otherwise, I’d be in dire straits when I needed more. Multiples work for me because I basically wear the same styles all the time. A tunic with jeans/pants or a dress with leggings.....90% of the time



This was my excuse for binging on cropped pants and culottes for normal people. Yup. I am with you!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> What I’ve learned at 68 that really works for me..... but my feelings won’t be hurt if others don’t agree, as we each need to find our own way in our own time.....
> 
> >Learned:
> 1. Buy what I really wear, not what I wish I wore.
> 2. Buy those “frequent flyers” in multiples, if possible. Example: I buy new white jeans, 4 pair, each spring. I wear white jeans a lot, and sometimes they get stained. Replacements may be unavailable midway through the season. Four pair will see me through the summer.  (I once bought 8 pair but never needed that many.)
> 3. If I find myself wearing a particular item every week, I get my a** back to the store to get another identical one and possibly, more in other colors. (Based on the concept in #2)
> 3. Don’t lose sleep over the reality of an aging body.  As I’m neither genetically blessed nor a lover of exercise, I know that things that fit previously may no longer fit like they used to. When I wasn’t looking, I misplaced my previously small waist. That was several decades ago...it still hasn’t turned up. I bought bras that were practically hydraulic systems, but they could only do so much to contain ‘the drop’.   And on, and on....
> 4. Mistakes happen. Doing penance doesn’t change anything. I get mistakes out of my life ASAP.
> 
> >Advantages that I now enjoy.....and take for granted:
> 5. I know what colors work best for me and no longer have to guess if something’s going to give me the look of a death mask.
> 6. I know what I feel comfortable in and rarely embrace trends. When I do, I usually find a hybrid version that combines my aesthetic with the new.
> 7. Wearing a “uniform” is fine. No one else really pays much attention to what I wear....they’re worrying about getting their own outfit right (in their eyes).
> 
> >The Ultimate Rule:
> 8.  I’m totally open to changing any of my rules if there’s a time they no longer work for me.
> My biggest fear is getting into a rut so deep that I can’t see when I need to climb out !
> 
> ***these sum up my current thoughts @ 1:26 pm. Due to my overthinking after posting, these could require editing at any time....but I don’t think they will.



This made me laugh in so many places! Especially the hydraulics. Since I lost my uterus I have been struggling...

Who am I kidding, I have always evolved between pudge and petite.... I therefore will buy nothing anymore without some stretch. Bah humbug to stiff Jeans coming back now! I am into the pull up! 

In other news, several years ago my mother asked me to stop buying her pullover shirts or sweaters. After many decades of dressing, She was over having to put her arms in the air to get her clothes on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anitsirk

Some of the minimalist closets here look amazing!

I consider myself a minimalist in virtually every aspect.. except clothes . My room decor has a clean minimal aesthetic and I only buy what I need and use regularly when it comes to cosmetics, stationery, tech etc. but I own SO much clothing. I declutter my closets often however I love fashion and see my clothes as a collection, and I like having lots of choice. I buy mostly high quality and classic instead of trendy styles and I've been the same size since I was 13 so I rarely end up owning anything that is outdated or doesn't fit. 

I don't want to get rid of classic styles that I own now and regret it when I'm like 30; especially since quality seems to be going down across the board and the prices on good quality designer clothes are getting ridiculous.  I don't think I'm ready for a minimalist wardrobe quite yet but hopefully one day


----------



## doloresmia

anitsirk said:


> Some of the minimalist closets here look amazing!
> 
> I consider myself a minimalist in virtually every aspect.. except clothes . My room decor has a clean minimal aesthetic and I only buy what I need and use regularly when it comes to cosmetics, stationery, tech etc. but I own SO much clothing. I declutter my closets often however I love fashion and see my clothes as a collection, and I like having lots of choice. I buy mostly high quality and classic instead of trendy styles and I've been the same size since I was 13 so I rarely end up owning anything that is outdated or doesn't fit.
> 
> I don't want to get rid of classic styles that I own now and regret it when I'm like 30; especially since quality seems to be going down across the board and the prices on good quality designer clothes are getting ridiculous.  I don't think I'm ready for a minimalist wardrobe quite yet but hopefully one day



The great thing about this is you know what works for you. Classic is a great way to go and ensure the cost per wear. When I was younger, my definition of classic was deconstructionist Japanese designers like Yohji Yamamoto, and Comme des
garçons. I divested a bunch of pieces after I moved from the east coast - heavy black wool Asymmetrical clothing didn’t work in a west coast beach town, I looked like a crazy person! I still have pieces that I think are classic and a little crazy that I wear. My favorite is a menswear like trouser pant cut in huge/ clown like proportions. I wear it with a fitted button down shirt and bolero. I call it my big boy pants look [emoji3] for me fashion should have something funny.

I moved onto Donna Karan New York when I traveled a lot for work. You could roll her dresses and skirts up and look amazing. However got rid of a lot of pieces after her comments supporting Harvey Weinstein.


----------



## anitsirk

doloresmia said:


> The great thing about this is you know what works for you. Classic is a great way to go and ensure the cost per wear. When I was younger, my definition of classic was deconstructionist Japanese designers like Yohji Yamamoto, and Comme des
> garçons. I divested a bunch of pieces after I moved from the east coast - heavy black wool Asymmetrical clothing didn’t work in a west coast beach town, I looked like a crazy person! I still have pieces that I think are classic and a little crazy that I wear. My favorite is a menswear like trouser pant cut in huge/ clown like proportions. I wear it with a fitted button down shirt and bolero. I call it my big boy pants look [emoji3] for me fashion should have something funny.
> 
> I moved onto Donna Karan New York when I traveled a lot for work. You could roll her dresses and skirts up and look amazing. However got rid of a lot of pieces after her comments supporting Harvey Weinstein.



Oh no I can't imagine moving to a different climate and having to completely overhaul my closet! At least you got to hang on to some of it, the big boy pants sound awesome  
My mom is really into fashion and was the same size until her mid 40s, so she amassed a ton of really good clothes in her lifetime. She taught me to purchase quality and classics, and I know she's right because like 95% of the things she owns don't look out of place at all in 2018. I get to wear her old mini skirts with matching blazers now . I personally buy a lot of stuff from Sandro/Maje/Claudie Pierlot and I try to buy classic styles in valentino, escada, d&g and similar brands on sale at outlets and department stores. I still buy random stuff from F21 and Zara that borders on trendy but I don't buy those as often and the price is low enough to wear for a season and then donate.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> This made me laugh in so many places! Especially the hydraulics. Since I lost my uterus I have been struggling...
> 
> Who am I kidding, I have always evolved between pudge and petite.... I therefore will buy nothing anymore without some stretch. Bah humbug to stiff Jeans coming back now! I am into the pull up!
> 
> In other news, several years ago my mother asked me to stop buying her pullover shirts or sweaters. After many decades of dressing, She was over having to put her arms in the air to get her clothes on. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


I understand. My uterus left when I was 40....and it didn’t leave peacefully.  At the time, I thought it would be convenient but I had no idea of the disruption that it would cause.  And I love your mothers practicality.....


----------



## lifeactually

diane278 said:


> My closet is not minimalist although that is my goal. I feel that, despite all my attempts at organizing, it’s still not right. I recently let go of 8 handbags that I wasn’t using...and I’m wondering if more should go.
> Hanging everyday clothing, from left to right: white & dark jeans; tunics; dresses; & linen clothing for really hot weather. And some stuff is now in the guest room closet.
> I don’t think it looks bad right now, but I’m a long way from my goal.....
> View attachment 4148348
> View attachment 4148349


That's soooo Neat!


----------



## diane278

miss argile said:


> 3) near the end of my collection, though I still probably want another K25 in retourne, and Im trying very hard not to get tempted by barenia Baton de Craie too.



I’m curious which BdC you are interested in.....the clutch or the shoulder bag? I love the clutch but it holds so little that I don’t find it a really easy bag to use. The PA store didn’t have any of the shoulder bags when I was there, so I don’t know how practical it would be for me. Have you tried it?  (Plus, I already have 5 crossbody/shoulder bags I love (BV) so I’m leaning towards clutches right now.) For some reason, the two styles I am currently interested in don’t come in a very wide range of colors.


----------



## miss argile

diane278 said:


> I’m curious which BdC you are interested in.....the clutch or the shoulder bag? I love the clutch but it holds so little that I don’t find it a really easy bag to use. The PA store didn’t have any of the shoulder bags when I was there, so I don’t know how practical it would be for me. Have you tried it?  (Plus, I already have 5 crossbody/shoulder bags I love (BV) so I’m leaning towards clutches right now.) For some reason, the two styles I am currently interested in don’t come in a very wide range of colors.


This is the one that has been tempting me! I havent told my SA about it yet, otherwise I may cave and get it the minute she transfers in. The size seems useful, but I haven’t tried it in person. I have other bags in barenia and simply in love with this leather.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Following following! I always try to clean out my closet with good intentions, but it’s hard to get rid of classics (or at least, classics-to-me [emoji6]). Typical me, though, my style kinda changes by the day. This summer has been a combination of navy/white nautical and caftans from Tory Burch (which get complimented EVERY time I wear one) with the occasional maxi slip dress. There is no way I could truly be minimalist, but when I have too much of anything I feel suffocated. Not getting into wardrobe details yet (need to think that through), but hoping to at least organize. 

@doloresmia what app are you using?


----------



## miss argile

@doloresmia 
Thank you for sharing!!
Great minds! I love Justine, and yes also totally guilty here, my youtube trigger words are “parisian” ”how to” and “capsule”...
I actually tried style app before, after uploading 10 pieces of clothes, I looked at my closet, feeling like I can never finish uploading ....and I gave up. totally admire you for completing uploading! Maybe I should try again after purging and hopefully i can complete this time, its indeed very helpful and fun to play around. What Im trying to do now is to take a snap of the looks in the morning and throw them in to a separate folder, so I can review and figure out some preferred combos. baby steps!

I absolutely love your style. Black and a touch of green just slays me every single time, so chic and edgy! Totally wish I can pull off malachite, but my YG VCA pieces are rarely touched, and after watching Justine’s skin tone video, I finally understood why... sigh. Now my jewelry investments can go to the right places. 
Im admiring your wonderful H collection too, lovely sizes and colors


----------



## miss argile

@anitsirk
Im with you on keeping quality and classic items. After Sandro and Maje being bought out by Chinese, I’m unfortunately seeing quite a bit of decline in both quality and design. i used to love them so much.


----------



## doloresmia

BBC said:


> Following following! I always try to clean out my closet with good intentions, but it’s hard to get rid of classics (or at least, classics-to-me [emoji6]). Typical me, though, my style kinda changes by the day. This summer has been a combination of navy/white nautical and caftans from Tory Burch (which get complimented EVERY time I wear one) with the occasional maxi slip dress. There is no way I could truly be minimalist, but when I have too much of anything I feel suffocated. Not getting into wardrobe details yet (need to think that through), but hoping to at least organize.
> 
> @doloresmia what app are you using?



Hello doll! I am using StyleApp - it was free on the iPhone store and so far doesn’t have in app purchases which I find annoying! 

I am super close to being done, part of the benefit of being driven. Also I stopped taking pictures of my actual pieces as I could go faster by finding them online and pulling a screenshot. Styleapp can do this but their search more limited than google. I only use my own actual item if I can’t find it or something close enough online. 

Still would be open to any recommendations before I am locked in. I need something that can sort by brand, allow me to track weight or material, age and/or condition.

I am a declutterist! Not a minimalist, and learning about minimalism is helping me find the balance. My dream is to have a closet that looks as clean as Diane’s! I am probably 3-4 bags away.... or 1/3 less from each section.... but will have more sections than Diane [emoji16]

My next step is making myself try stuff on - particularly if it hasn’t been worn for awhile or ever. If It doesn’t fit, I don’t like the fit or am on the fence it will go.

Then I have to get over the idea that some of the pieces I have had - and not worn - are my collection. After all, collection for what? I am not a museum [emoji23]


----------



## anitsirk

miss argile said:


> @anitsirk
> Im with you on keeping quality and classic items. After Sandro and Maje being bought out by Chinese, I’m unfortunately seeing quite a bit of decline in both quality and design. i used to love them so much.



Hmm I haven’t noticed a drop in quality but I agree that the last few seasons styles haven’t appealed to me as much as previous ones. Sandro dresses match my style perfectly though, I’ll be really disappointed if their quality starts to decline


----------



## doloresmia

miss argile said:


> @doloresmia
> Thank you for sharing!!
> Great minds! I love Justine, and yes also totally guilty here, my youtube trigger words are “parisian” ”how to” and “capsule”...
> I actually tried style app before, after uploading 10 pieces of clothes, I looked at my closet, feeling like I can never finish uploading ....and I gave up. totally admire you for completing uploading! Maybe I should try again after purging and hopefully i can complete this time, its indeed very helpful and fun to play around. What Im trying to do now is to take a snap of the looks in the morning and throw them in to a separate folder, so I can review and figure out some preferred combos. baby steps!
> 
> I absolutely love your style. Black and a touch of green just slays me every single time, so chic and edgy! Totally wish I can pull off malachite, but my YG VCA pieces are rarely touched, and after watching Justine’s skin tone video, I finally understood why... sigh. Now my jewelry investments can go to the right places.
> Im admiring your wonderful H collection too, lovely sizes and colors



Thank you! That would make me very sad about malachite - although maybe if it didn’t work for me, I wouldn’t love it so much. 

I will have to look at her skin tone video, I ignored it since my wardrobe is so definite. If she were to say my skin tone shouldn’t wear black, what would I do? Hahhaha. 

Watched her videos on 5 feet type and perfect shoe for type. Wow! Makes so much sense. 

Then because I hope the bag gods listen, this is the last h item on my wish list! Neutral - trench, sauge, or Gris asphalt - epsom 24 constance with GHW! Please! I have made my sacrifices to you - bags gone bye.....


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Here is a lovely French woman whose videos on style I love who might have ideas for your wardrobe. Call me a sucker drawn into her video on dressing like a Parisian and then finding so many other good ones! I haven’t watched this specific one but she talks about dressing for an inverted triangle


Awww, she is fantastic! Thanks for the new rabbit hole.


----------



## diane278

miss argile said:


> This is the one that has been tempting me! I havent told my SA about it yet, otherwise I may cave and get it the minute she transfers in. The size seems useful, but I haven’t tried it in person. I have other bags in barenia and simply in love with this leather.


Thank you! I LOVE it. And it obviously holds a lot more than my clutch version. If you do decide to get it, I may be hounding you for more photos!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hello doll! I am using StyleApp - it was free on the iPhone store and so far doesn’t have in app purchases which I find annoying!
> 
> I am super close to being done, part of the benefit of being driven. Also I stopped taking pictures of my actual pieces as I could go faster by finding them online and pulling a screenshot. Styleapp can do this but their search more limited than google. I only use my own actual item if I can’t find it or something close enough online.
> 
> Still would be open to any recommendations before I am locked in. I need something that can sort by brand, allow me to track weight or material, age and/or condition.
> 
> I am a declutterist! Not a minimalist, and learning about minimalism is helping me find the balance. My dream is to have a closet that looks as clean as Diane’s! I am probably 3-4 bags away.... or 1/3 less from each section.... but will have more sections than Diane [emoji16]
> 
> My next step is making myself try stuff on - particularly if it hasn’t been worn for awhile or ever. If It doesn’t fit, I don’t like the fit or am on the fence it will go.
> 
> Then I have to get over the idea that some of the pieces I have had - and not worn - are my collection. After all, collection for what? I am not a museum [emoji23]



My closet is organized but I have some bad habits that keep it that way.  It’s somewhat of an optical illusion. With my current uniform, I have moved to all solid colors.....not even a stripe in sight.  Patterns look disruptive to me hanging among solids.  That drives me nuts, even though I might love the particular items.  I took all the patterned pieces out and arranged what was left from light to dark, and it looks organized. It actually is organized, but at a price, because patterned items were sent to charity.  If the patterned pieces were in a cohesive group (like the gorgeous pieces below) I’d be ok with them in......as long as they were in a section of their own. But if one of these gorgeous dresses was hanging among my simple solid pieces, it would bother me.  A lot. ‘Cuz I’m a bit nuts.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Awww, she is fantastic! Thanks for the new rabbit hole.



You are welcome???? Lololol - we have to support each other’s mindless obsessions right?


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> My closet is organized but I have some bad habits that keep it that way.  It’s somewhat of an optical illusion. With my current uniform, I have moved to all solid colors.....not even a stripe in sight.  Patterns look disruptive to me hanging among solids.  That drives me nuts, even though I might love the particular items.  I took all the patterned pieces out and arranged what was left from light to dark, and it looks organized. It actually is organized, but at a price, because patterned items were sent to charity.  If the patterned pieces were in a cohesive group (like the gorgeous pieces below) I’d be ok with them in......as long as they were in a section of their own. But if one of these gorgeous dresses was hanging among my simple solid pieces, it would bother me.  A lot. ‘Cuz I’m a bit nuts.
> View attachment 4151471



Diane, you are cracking me up!!!! And I should be focused on reading prospectus documents... but this is so much more fun! 

I have a friend who is similar in the sense that mismatched coffee mugs make her nuts. 

I can totally relate after working on merchandising. The chunky casual sweater section of my closet had one red sweater showing up like a sore. Now I only have the one red sweater so can’t move her to a like colored friend, but I flirted with putting her in my consignment bag because she is messing up the aesthetic of my row [emoji3]

The sweater is an oversized cowl neck from the year alexander McQueen died.... so like 10 years old! I have two in black, the first one I bought the year it came out and now filled with holes ☹️. I bought the second one to replace, but not the same. different material so one day will find a repair option. The red showed up on eBay last year. 

Note: I am pleased to be down to two rain/boot things! Peeking out from under sweaters. Three pair left to consignment. Even if I live in Pacific NW I refuse to give in #noflannelnohow further.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Diane, you are cracking me up!!!! And I should be focused on reading prospectus documents... but this is so much more fun!
> 
> I have a friend who is similar in the sense that mismatched coffee mugs make her nuts.
> 
> I can totally relate after working on merchandising. The chunky casual sweater section of my closet had one red sweater showing up like a sore. Now I only have the one red sweater so can’t move her to a like colored friend, but I flirted with putting her in my consignment bag because she is messing up the aesthetic of my row [emoji3]
> 
> The sweater is an oversized cowl neck from the year alexander McQueen died.... so like 10 years old! I have two in black, the first one I bought the year it came out and now filled with holes ☹️. I bought the second one to replace, but not the same. different material so one day will find a repair option. The red showed up on eBay last year.
> 
> Note: I am pleased to be down to two rain/boot things! Peeking out from under sweaters. Three pair left to consignment. Even if I live in Pacific NW I refuse to give in #noflannelnohow further.
> 
> View attachment 4151522


You didn’t ask, but if I were you, based on the photo, I’d try putting the red sweater between the darks and the lights and use it as a divider. It may or may not work.  (A lot of my ‘great ideas’ are fails because it turns out they were only great in my deranged mind. But it could work.....maybe)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Following this thread!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Following this thread!


Great to have you join in.....this is a fun group!


----------



## LPR200

This is really inspiring, I love the humor on this thread!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You didn’t ask, but if I were you, based on the photo, I’d try putting the red sweater between the darks and the lights and use it as a divider. It may or may not work.  (A lot of my ‘great ideas’ are fails because it turns out they were only great in my deranged mind. But it could work.....maybe)



My sister from another mister! After I posted I actuall sat in my closet 5 minutes - my happy place - before I came to that conclusion and feel SO much better! The closet zen, at least for this section, is back! Hahahah

View attachment 4151836


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Following this thread!



Yay! Welcome!


----------



## doloresmia

LPR200 said:


> This is really inspiring, I love the humor on this thread!



Welcome! Looking forward to your stories too!


----------



## diane278

LPR200 said:


> This is really inspiring, I love the humor on this thread!


Speaking for myself, I’m fairly well-behaved on most threads, but turn me loose near a closet and l lose all contact with reality. Put me within a five mile radius of a Muji or a Container Store and I just can’t control myself.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> My sister from another mister! After I posted I actuall sat in my closet 5 minutes - my happy place - before I came to that conclusion and feel SO much better! The closet zen, at least for this section, is back! Hahahah
> View attachment 4151836



You just gave me an idea! Gotta run! I might be able to get what I need at Target and they’re open late! Then I can spend hours trying to implement my idea. Thanks, sis!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My closet is my happy place too!!

And thanks for all the warm welcomes!!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You just gave me an idea! Gotta run! I might be able to get what I need at Target and they’re open late! Then I can spend hours trying to implement my idea. Thanks, sis!



Uh oh..... target is a black hole [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Cannot wait to see!


----------



## doloresmia

As I clean out my closet, have been using a few different online consigners - if anyone is doing the same and would like referrals, PM me

I have used thredUP, therealreal, and materialworldco for different clothes and brands. 

Goodwill for donations, but wish there were a higher end donation group. 

The bottom line is I feel a little better to get something back, but foolish for the pennies on the dollar.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> As I clean out my closet, have been using a few different online consigners - if anyone is doing the same and would like referrals, PM me
> 
> I have used thredUP, therealreal, and materialworldco for different clothes and brands.
> 
> Goodwill for donations, but wish there were a higher end donation group.
> 
> The bottom line is I feel a little better to get something back, but foolish for the pennies on the dollar.



I try to donate clothing to a local woman’s shelter. Apparently, many women leave bad situations with only the clothes on their backs.  I know there are some places that collect “office clothing” for helping people transition to careers.  There’s a church here that does that. I don’t know if there’s a national program.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Uh oh..... target is a black hole [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4152287
> 
> Cannot wait to see!


So far, it’s not going well. Not exactly a surprise, as I’m pretty impulsive in many of my projects. Going to try plan B later today.


----------



## V0N1B2

doloresmia said:


> ..... Even if I live in Pacific NW I refuse to give in #noflannelnohow further.


Wait.... what? You are coming to the next impromptu unofficial it’s just martinis lunch PNW Bottega (I know you got ‘em) fun-fest.

On-topic, at the risk of giving @diane278 a stroke, here is the “patterned” section of my closet. Everything else, with the exception of one or two striped t-shirts, is a solid. Mostly black. 
Not a minimalist closet by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> On-topic, at the risk of giving @diane278 a stroke, here is the “patterned” section of my closet. Everything else, with the exception of one or two striped t-shirts, is a solid. Mostly black.
> View attachment 4152468



Hey, your patterns are a cohesive genre, whereas my patterns were a couple of cute, but errant pieces disrupting a sea of solids. I’ve been considering creating a group of stripes, because isn’t that what guest room closets are for......dressy, rarely worn pieces and the things we keep for times we want to take risks.....like stripes? (See, I can be fearless at times!)   Besides, once they become a group, they can stand on their own.


----------



## Antonia

diane278 said:


> My closet is organized but I have some bad habits that keep it that way.  It’s somewhat of an optical illusion. With my current uniform, I have moved to all solid colors.....not even a stripe in sight.  *Patterns look disruptive to me hanging among solids*.  *That drives me nuts, even though I might love the particular items*.  I took all the patterned pieces out and arranged what was left from light to dark, and it looks organized. It actually is organized, but at a price, because patterned items were sent to charity.  If the patterned pieces were in a cohesive group (like the gorgeous pieces below) I’d be ok with them in......as long as they were in a section of their own. But if one of these gorgeous dresses was hanging among my simple solid pieces, it would bother me.  A lot. ‘Cuz I’m a bit nuts.
> View attachment 4151471



This is me!!  Also with colors....most of my wardrobe is neutral...I would say 90% of it.   When I see my one bright red jacket or one bright kelly green blouse mixed in with everything, it kind of drives me a little crazy....I want to get rid of them or put them in another closet-lol!  I'm glad there are others out there like me!!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> So far, it’s not going well. Not exactly a surprise, as I’m pretty impulsive in many of my projects. Going to try plan B later today.



Ok - we will be patient


----------



## doloresmia

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait.... what? You are coming to the next impromptu unofficial it’s just martinis lunch PNW Bottega (I know you got ‘em) fun-fest.
> 
> On-topic, at the risk of giving @diane278 a stroke, here is the “patterned” section of my closet. Everything else, with the exception of one or two striped t-shirts, is a solid. Mostly black.
> Not a minimalist closet by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> View attachment 4152468



Yay! I am in!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Hey, your patterns are a cohesive genre, whereas my patterns were a couple of cute, but errant pieces disrupting a sea of solids. I’ve been considering creating a group of stripes, because isn’t that what guest room closets are for......dressy, rarely worn pieces and the things we keep for times we want to take risks.....like stripes? (See, I can be fearless at times!)   Besides, once they become a group, they can stand on their own.



Yes! I put my handful of suit jackets in my guest closet under garment bags. The organizer did this... it made me laugh when I first saw it because I was like I can’t tell who is who!




Can you guess what in this picture is bugging me[emoji23][emoji8]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Gosh most of my closet is colors and prints. Hmmm. I need to take a pic in the daylight tomorrow or you can't appreciate it!


----------



## V0N1B2

doloresmia said:


> Can you guess what in this picture is bugging me[emoji23][emoji8]
> View attachment 4152697


It better not be the leopard print! 
It’s fabulous and every fashionista needs one piece (shoes, bag, sweater, coat, whatever)

*I love all the Camel and Black in there


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Yes! I put my handful of suit jackets in my guest closet under garment bags. The organizer did this... it made me laugh when I first saw it because I was like I can’t tell who is who!
> View attachment 4152696
> 
> Can you guess what in this picture is bugging me[emoji23][emoji8]
> View attachment 4152697


I’m guessing either the stripe or bright yellow next to it.  The stripe is the only piece with what looks to have strongly contrasting colors. The bright yellow(?) might just be lighting. The two leopard pieces and the tweed piece look like a “group” so I don’t think it’s those. ? ? ?


----------



## doloresmia

V0N1B2 said:


> It better not be the leopard print!
> It’s fabulous and every fashionista needs one piece (shoes, bag, sweater, coat, whatever)
> 
> *I love all the Camel and Black in there



I would have so much more leopard if I could! My dream is a 3/4 length coat. MaxMara made a horse hair version a few years ago, but too delicate for PNW [emoji853] someday I will find one like it.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’m guessing either the stripe or bright yellow next to it.  The stripe is the only piece with what looks to have strongly contrasting colors. The bright yellow(?) might just be lighting. The two leopard pieces and the tweed piece look like a “group” so I don’t think it’s those. ? ? ?



LOL! Yes!!! So right! 




The St. John yellow high low and the striped Jacquemus sweater Screw up my closet Feng Shui!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> LOL! Yes!!! So right!
> View attachment 4152840
> 
> The St. John yellow high low and the striped Jacquemus sweater Screw up my closet Feng Shui!
> View attachment 4152841


 
Well....I guess we ARE sisters!  If you love them, put them aside till later. This group will help you figure it out. Once you get everything up on your app, it’ll be easier to visualize how to organize the pieces that might not seem to have a place now.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> Wait.... what? You are coming to the next impromptu unofficial it’s just martinis lunch PNW Bottega (I know you got ‘em) fun-fest.
> On-topic, at the risk of giving @diane278 a stroke, here is the “patterned” section of my closet. Everything else, with the exception of one or two striped t-shirts, is a solid. Mostly black.
> Not a minimalist closet by any stretch of the imagination.
> View attachment 4152468


 Wait just a minute....do I spy a plethora of Missoni on that rack? And possibly some Pucci?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I'm not there yet. Ok I haven't even started yet. Here's my SS clothes: 







That's a chair in my closet where I've thrown a bunch of things that need to be put away. 

Yes it's a mess!!!! Of color and print!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I'm not there yet. Ok I haven't even started yet. Here's my SS clothes:
> View attachment 4153078
> View attachment 4153079
> View attachment 4153082
> 
> View attachment 4153083
> 
> That's a chair in my closet where I've thrown a bunch of things that need to be put away.
> Yes it's a mess!!!! Of color and print!


We have something in common....a lot of blue!  Those of you who can fit a chair into your closets make me jealous!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I feel like I have too many things to qualify as a minimalist. But I keep my entire seasonal wardrobe (minus my shoes) in a single Ikea Pax wardrobe and rotate it out once it gets colder. 
My cold weather clothes are currently boxed away in the closet. 

The hanging items are (from left to right): belts, shirts and blouses, blazers, skirts, suits, and dresses. 


The drawers on the left contain: (1) shirts and sweaters, (2) pants and skirts, (3) scarves, (4) jewelry




The drawers on the right contain bras, underwear, socks, lingerie, and workout gear. (None pictured)


----------



## ladysarah

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So I'm not there yet. Ok I haven't even started yet. Here's my SS clothes:
> View attachment 4153078
> View attachment 4153079
> View attachment 4153082
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153083
> 
> That's a chair in my closet where I've thrown a bunch of things that need to be put away.
> 
> Yes it's a mess!!!! Of color and print!



Oh my! I LOVE the joie de Vivre of this closet! So much life and individuality, can I use your photos on a forthcoming blog post on wardrobe maintenance? Check my blog out if you like and you can always email me more details of your wardrobe story. X


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

ladysarah said:


> Oh my! I LOVE the joie de Vivre of this closet! So much life and individuality, can I use your photos on a forthcoming blog post on wardrobe maintenance? Check my blog out if you like and you can always email me more details of your wardrobe story. X



Oh I'm flattered! I took those quick photos without any straightening up, obviously, kind of to be a cautionary tale and my "before" version before culling and organizing (I was abroad for a month and just got back and dumped my suitcase contents quick and haven't organized. 
But yeah, I'm an individual and into color! Sure go ahead!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like I have too many things to qualify as a minimalist. But I keep my entire seasonal wardrobe (minus my shoes) in a single Ikea Pax wardrobe and rotate it out once it gets colder.
> My cold weather clothes are currently boxed away in the closet.
> 
> The hanging items are (from left to right): belts, shirts and blouses, blazers, skirts, suits, and dresses.
> View attachment 4153935
> 
> The drawers on the left contain: (1) shirts and sweaters, (2) pants and skirts, (3) scarves, (4) jewelry
> View attachment 4153936
> View attachment 4153937
> View attachment 4153938
> 
> The drawers on the right contain bras, underwear, socks, lingerie, and workout gear. (None pictured)



Looks like a beautiful konmari folding effort! 

Did ok on week one of not buying any clothes. Hermès is the exception though right! On my wish list.

I am trying to hold fast but as it is Sunday, I am watching my taped shows and multitasking with surfing for.... you guessed it! Wide legged black pants. The ones tempting me are lululemon - and my rationalization is that I need some pants to sit around in [emoji3] and all of my work from home pants are cropped leggings.

Sigh. Habits are hard to break. I just ate a bag of crackers instead of shopping.

Time to talk to my honey and listen to some YouTube self help videos about self-compassion


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like I have too many things to qualify as a minimalist. )



Actually, I don’t think any of us consider ourselves to be minimalists. From what I’ve read here, I think we’re mostly looking for better organization and/or better balance in what we choose to keep in our closets.  What I’ve gleaned, from the gazillion articles I’ve read on minimalism, is that there’s not set number for achieving it.  But it’s a fun thread, so welcome to the Land of Clothing & Closet Confusion.
***Your seasonal closet looks great!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Actually, I don’t think any of us consider ourselves to be minimalists. From what I’ve read here, I think we’re mostly looking for better organization and/or better balance in what we choose to keep in our closets.  What I’ve gleaned, from the gazillion articles I’ve read on minimalism, is that there’s not set number for achieving it.  But it’s a fun thread, so welcome to the Land of Clothing & Closet Confusion.
> ***Your seasonal closet looks great!



I concur! No minimalist, but a fan of closet refresh and rebirth. Forcing myself to wear things that I have not in awhile to see what goes in the goodwill or consignment pile.

I consider you guys my closet clean out buddies. Laura Messiah has a some advice here. I like Laura because she is polished without being perfect or the typical air brushed beauty guru.



She says
1. Edit with a friend - you all are my edit buddies. Your edit buddy can help you break through the non-relevant emotional ties. She is against the anthropomorphising of clothes that Marie konmari talks about.

2. Keep on the fence items in a box for xxx period. If you haven’t looked for them within a period, the item should go. This is causing me to try on everything I haven’t worn in awhile to check for and condition

3. She gets rid of things she loves if she has not used in awhile.... I mentioned posts ago I am not here, but trying to get myself out of my clothing as a collection mentality, if not used. The styleapp helps me track cost per wear and utilization. We will see.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I concur! No minimalist, but a fan of closet refresh and rebirth. Forcing myself to wear things that I have not in awhile to see what goes in the goodwill or consignment pile.
> *I consider you guys my closet clean out buddies. *Laura Messiah has a some advice here. I like Laura because she is polished without being perfect or the typical air brushed beauty guru..



Interesting video. I usually clean out my closet alone.  (I’m much more of a purger than any of my local friends.) I refer to it as a Closet Enema. (Hey, it’s accurate.) 

In between the Closet Enemas, I take out pieces here and there for different reasons.
Just being on this thread is helping me:
RL cashmere sweater that I’ve never worn... bye!
Three EF dresses that make me look too busty....bye, bye!
Three pair of linen pants that I’m just not crazy about (so I never wear them)....Bye!

Thanks, my closet clean out buddies!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Interesting video. I usually clean out my closet alone.  (I’m much more of a purger than any of my local friends.) I refer to it as a Closet Enema. (Hey, it’s accurate.)
> 
> In between the Closet Enemas, I take out pieces here and there for different reasons.
> Just being on this thread is helping me:
> RL cashmere sweater that I’ve never worn... bye!
> Three EF dresses that make me look too busty....bye, bye!
> Three pair of linen pants that I’m just not crazy about (so I never wear them)....Bye!
> 
> Thanks, my closet clean out buddies!



We need closet awards for proactive closet cleaning or keeping decisions... with the emphasis on proactive decision to keep [emoji1417]or toss[emoji107].


----------



## diane278

This thread is more fun for me than the BV & H handbags threads....and they’re really fun. Please don’t turn me in to the Bag Police.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> This thread is more fun for me than the BV & H handbags threads....and they’re really fun. Please don’t turn me in to the Bag Police.



[emoji85][emoji86][emoji87]


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I concur! No minimalist, but a fan of closet refresh and rebirth. Forcing myself to wear things that I have not in awhile to see what goes in the goodwill or consignment pile.
> 
> I consider you guys my closet clean out buddies. Laura Messiah has a some advice here. I like Laura because she is polished without being perfect or the typical air brushed beauty guru.
> 
> 
> 
> She says
> 1. Edit with a friend - you all are my edit buddies. Your edit buddy can help you break through the non-relevant emotional ties. She is against the anthropomorphising of clothes that Marie konmari talks about.
> 
> 2. Keep on the fence items in a box for xxx period. If you haven’t looked for them within a period, the item should go. This is causing me to try on everything I haven’t worn in awhile to check for and condition
> 
> 3. She gets rid of things she loves if she has not used in awhile.... I mentioned posts ago I am not here, but trying to get myself out of my clothing as a collection mentality, if not used. The styleapp helps me track cost per wear and utilization. We will see.



Thank you for this - will check it out.


----------



## doloresmia

Giving my shelves the konmari treatment, but ran out of steam with my t-shirts. I can only fold with love so much [emoji3]


----------



## diane278

So....I think I’ve identified an obstacle to keeping my closet in order.  Online ordering. Too often.  Pretty much negates my purges. I need some self-imposed tough love.  I resisted the Baton de Craie clutches that I was offered at the PA store.  But it wasn’t that difficult because, as much as I love the style, it holds next to nothing and I always carry a toothbrush, tooth paste & dental floss with me, along with the normal  stuff.  To use the BdC, I have to arrange my stuff carefully, and I don’t have very good engineering skills. Anyway, I need to create some kind of tough love threat, strategically placed in my closet to get in my face and kick me off the turnover treadmill.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> So....I think I’ve identified an obstacle to keeping my closet in order.  Online ordering. Too often.  Pretty much negates my purges. I need some self-imposed tough love.  I resisted the Baton de Craie clutches that I was offered at the PA store.  But it wasn’t that difficult because, as much as I love the style, it holds next to nothing and I always carry a toothbrush, tooth paste & dental floss with me, along with the normal  stuff.  To use the BdC, I have to arrange my stuff carefully, and I don’t have very good engineering skills. Anyway, I need to create some kind of tough love threat, strategically placed in my closet to get in my face and kick me off the turnover treadmill.



Yes it feels like we are Don Quixote tilting at windmills... especially when cookies allow retailers to continually shoot images of the thing we surfed to instagram and other places we visit to tickle us. we are constantly bombarded.... the clever monkeys!




I feel you!

I didn’t buy the wide legged lululemon pants. holding strong so far by reminding myself that wide legged pants will always be produced by someone and I have a whole shelf of leggings to wear for sitting around at home. 

But it hurts! It hurts! LOL!

I am really into the idea of behavior modification therapy and online shopping is a habit. So we figure out triggers, and we plan alternative activities to the triggers... and we have compassion for the fact that these habits are long standing and they cannot be broken in minutes.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Me too me too. It's like the best smartphone game ever. Browse pretty things buy pretty things get pretty things. It's my favorite pastime. I really need to modify my behavior. Songwriting is very good to kill time, and thesis research. And the beach!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My non minimalistic closet. I often talk about how I dress in color and print but now I have the proof! Finally laundered and put away everything and here it is. Those are my spring/summer shoes in between my daily outfits (I rotate through 30 outfits that are prearranged on hangers) and then my dressier silk clothes for evening. 

I thought that this snippet of the dress closet is a good shorthand of my personal best color palette to wear: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so yeah I am a peacock in my clothes choices, only a bit more muted in fall/winter.

This explains my love of beige/tan/taupe bags I think!


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4156777
> View attachment 4156778
> View attachment 4156780
> 
> 
> My non minimalistic closet. I often talk about how I dress in color and print but now I have the proof! Finally laundered and put away everything and here it is. Those are my spring/summer shoes in between my daily outfits (I rotate through 30 outfits that are prearranged on hangers) and then my dressier silk clothes for evening.
> 
> I thought that this snippet of the dress closet is a good shorthand of my personal best color palette to wear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4156784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah I am a peacock in my clothes choices, only a bit more muted in fall/winter.
> 
> This explains my love of beige/tan/taupe bags I think!



Wow I admire all that color! For me beige is a color but I often think maybe one day....

I love the idea of the pre-arranged outfits on hangers. Do you do this periodically or is this your uniform so they are always hung this way?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I do it with my spring summer clothes, 28-30 prearranged outfits and then with fall/winter. Almost one year. Then I don't have to put together outfits in the morning.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Me too me too. It's like the best smartphone game ever. Browse pretty things buy pretty things get pretty things. It's my favorite pastime. I really need to modify my behavior. Songwriting is very good to kill time, and thesis research. And the beach!


Geez, I can’t write music and I’m not fond of the sun....guess I’ll just have to keep shopping online....oh, well, someone gotta do it.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I do it with my spring summer clothes, 28-30 prearranged outfits and then with fall/winter. Almost one year. Then I don't have to put together outfits in the morning.


I like the idea of prearranged outfits....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

diane278 said:


> I like the idea of prearranged outfits....



It's a game changer for me because I'm a foggy grumpy bear in the morning and the fog lifts very slowly. I'm not in the headspace to start playing with looks in the morning so I spend an hour or so with all my tops in one pile and bottoms in another, scarves in another, and in fall/winter cardigans/wraps with the heavy scarves. Then I play around with my clothes to try to find the pairings that maximize stylishness from the separates I have, and hang each complete outfit on a hanger and in the morning I just take the one on the far right and in the evening I take the parts that didn't end up in the laundry hamper and put them back on the hanger and put them in the far left. "Back of the line!" So that I rotate through everything once a month. It's often enough to feel like no item is getting ignored and it's seldom enough to not feel like I'm wearing out the item or tiring of it. It works for me.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's a game changer for me because I'm a foggy grumpy bear in the morning and the fog lifts very slowly. I'm not in the headspace to start playing with looks in the morning so I spend an hour or so with all my tops in one pile and bottoms in another, scarves in another, and in fall/winter cardigans/wraps with the heavy scarves. Then I play around with my clothes to try to find the pairings that maximize stylishness from the separates I have, and hang each complete outfit on a hanger and in the morning I just take the one on the far right and in the evening I take the parts that didn't end up in the laundry hamper and put them back on the hanger and put them in the far left. "Back of the line!" So that I rotate through everything once a month. It's often enough to feel like no item is getting ignored and it's seldom enough to not feel like I'm wearing out the item or tiring of it. It works for me.



Hey this is a great idea!!!! I think I am kind of doing this at a novice scale with the styleapp which allows me to calendar my outfits... for when I have to leave the house of course [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

I just read about this service from Tradsey on whowhatwear - sounds like a dream!

8 Things I Learned From Cleaning 9 Bags of Clothes Out of My Closet
http://wwwear.me/kurUlhf


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I just read about this service from Tradsey on whowhatwear - sounds like a dream!
> 
> 8 Things I Learned From Cleaning 9 Bags of Clothes Out of My Closet
> http://wwwear.me/kurUlhf



I’d sign up if they were in my city.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok week two of buying no clothes! Doesn’t get easier[emoji23]

And I am just putting stuff on wish lists waiting for the end.

Right. Need more hobbies. Going to zoo.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok week two of buying no clothes! Doesn’t get easier[emoji23]
> 
> And I am just putting stuff on wish lists waiting for the end.
> 
> Right. Need more hobbies. Going to zoo.



I feel your pain....and I’m envious of your success. I last purchased Thursday. I feel like I may need to be shackled to my house with my electronics removed.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I feel your pain....and I’m envious of your success. I last purchased Thursday. I feel like I may need to be shackled to my house with my electronics removed.



Lol - well I can tell you meditating is not helping [emoji3]


----------



## Tinn3rz

I’m planning a HUGE closet purge. If I could, I’d like to get rid of 80% and start all over again.


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> I’m planning a HUGE closet purge. If I could, I’d like to get rid of 80% and start all over again.


I’d like to do that too, but I don’t have the confidence to do it. I do frequent smaller clean-outs, but never on that scale.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> I’m planning a HUGE closet purge. If I could, I’d like to get rid of 80% and start all over again.



Wow! Share!!!! What are you thinking? Inquiring minds like to live vicariously!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Wow! Share!!!! What are you thinking? Inquiring minds like to live vicariously!



Well, I’m going to get rid of all my jeans except maybe 3. I own at least 30 or so. I have a ton of dresses that do not fit me or are not my style anymore. I have 20 something sweatshirts and a ton of workout clothes that I do not use. And shoes! I have a whole wall of shoes that I haven’t touched in years. My purses too. I have a ton and I only use about 10% if that. I know what I want to take out, but I need someone to sell it for me. Anyone know of a service in the Bay Area? I’d hate to just get rid of everything and not try to sell some of it off since a lot are almost new or new. I’d love for it to go towards my H fund. [emoji13]


----------



## Giuliana

Following this thread. I had about 120 pieces of clothing 3 years ago and brought it down to 80 with the KonMari method. 
I remember thinking I wish my closet could look less crowded, more like a boutique with space in between hangers and then I realized it could. 
I started using the Stylebook app and noticed that there are still plenty of things I don’t wear, so I just let go of a few more pieces. These were expensive items but they don’t quite fit my body and style anymore, so better to let them go.
I am currently at about 70 items. I don’t think I could go much lower since I live in a place with 4 seasons and work in an office, so I need work clothes and casual clothes for the weekend.
I don’t really miss anything I let go and take less time getting dressed in the morning.
One thing a noticed is that a capsule wardrobe where everything goes with everything else does not work for me. My tops tend to match some bottoms but not others. I started buying outfits instead of trying to get different things to match. This means I repeat the same outfit once each week or every two weeks, but I don’t mind.
I am also tracking cost-per-wear and am realizing that I need to wear the same item often to justify getting a higher priced item. I used to think I will wear something for many years, but that doesn’t tend to happen other than for coats, suits and cashmere sweaters.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Well, I’m going to get rid of all my jeans except maybe 3. I own at least 30 or so. I have a ton of dresses that do not fit me or are not my style anymore. I have 20 something sweatshirts and a ton of workout clothes that I do not use. And shoes! I have a whole wall of shoes that I haven’t touched in years. My purses too. I have a ton and I only use about 10% if that. I know what I want to take out, but I need someone to sell it for me. Anyone know of a service in the Bay Area? I’d hate to just get rid of everything and not try to sell some of it off since a lot are almost new or new. I’d love for it to go towards my H fund. [emoji13]



Will PM you some options!

It sounds like you have already done the letting go and now it is just a matter of the physical packing and purging. 

Would love to see your before and after if you feel comfortable!

I am struggling with the last mile of stuff I do not wear but am attached to


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Following this thread. I had about 120 pieces of clothing 3 years ago and brought it down to 80 with the KonMari method.
> I remember thinking I wish my closet could look less crowded, more like a boutique with space in between hangers and then I realized it could.
> I started using the Stylebook app and noticed that there are still plenty of things I don’t wear, so I just let go of a few more pieces. These were expensive items but they don’t quite fit my body and style anymore, so better to let them go.
> I am currently at about 70 items. I don’t think I could go much lower since I live in a place with 4 seasons and work in an office, so I need work clothes and casual clothes for the weekend.
> I don’t really miss anything I let go and take less time getting dressed in the morning.
> One thing a noticed is that a capsule wardrobe where everything goes with everything else does not work for me. My tops tend to match some bottoms but not others. I started buying outfits instead of trying to get different things to match. This means I repeat the same outfit once each week or every two weeks, but I don’t mind.
> I am also tracking cost-per-wear and am realizing that I need to wear the same item often to justify getting a higher priced item. I used to think I will wear something for many years, but that doesn’t tend to happen other than for coats, suits and cashmere sweaters.



Totally impressed! Do you have before and afters on your closet?

How long have you been at 70 and are you sticking comfortably or do you see yourself finding gaps that you are shopping for, or are you like Diane and me and trying to fight acquisition habits?


----------



## ladysarah

Giuliana said:


> I* repeat the same outfit once each week or every two weeks, but I don’t mind.
> I am also tracking cost-per-wear and am realizing that I need to wear the same item often to justify getting a higher priced item. I used to think I will wear something for many years, but that doesn’t tend to happen other than for coats, suits and cashmere sweaters.*



This! I realised the same thing which made me buy much less, because I can only wear one thing at a time right?

In my blog collecting information and photos for a big post, (help me if you can by sending me your photos and eatdrobe stories) it seems to be a recurring thing that we buy too much thinking we will use it 'for ever'...


----------



## doloresmia

So I keep getting feeds on curated clothing services like mmfleur and stitch fix. They make no sense to me since I don’t need someone else to create a constant stream of stuff in my closet.... and I don’t need anyone to curate selections for me. Perfectly able to do that myself as my general uniform preferences show. Really those services don’t appeal to a pseudo minimalist like me.

The latest one I have seen seems more interesting - letote- it’s like early Netflix in the days when they shipped dvds. You can get a bag of clothing shipped to you and wear, keep for a price and/or return. It feeds our emotional need to have new.... and their mission is to avoid closet clutter....

There is also renttherunway for higher end brands, and ages ago I looked at bagborroworsteal. No recollection as to whether I actually ever used them but my interest in aspirational fashion goes way back!

And as ladysarah pointed out we all have a false belief that what we buy will be worn forever.

I checked letote out, most brands aren’t for me. But I love the idea! People are doing really creative things. What do you all think.... useful, not useful to have subscription clothing services?


----------



## diane278

I’m a glutton for punishment. Later today, I’m going to count what I have.  At least that’s my plan.


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Will PM you some options!
> 
> It sounds like you have already done the letting go and now it is just a matter of the physical packing and purging.
> 
> Would love to see your before and after if you feel comfortable!
> 
> I am struggling with the last mile of stuff I do not wear but am attached to



Believe me, I have a category for that too! Like pieces that my DH bought me that I keep but don’t use because I don’t want to hurt his feelings. [emoji28]

I haven’t taken out all the items in my closet yet  and put it into piles so I can definitely do a before and after. I just have a list going in my head for it. 

Once I start my maternity leave (end of Sept!), I’ll have time to nest and clear out my closet. I want to simplify my life before this little one comes - I know if I don’t do it now, I won’t have time to do it after.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have to disagree. I do keep clothes forever. I have an evening gown I've had for 18 years and I still love it on me. I have quite a few cashmere items that are 10-15 years old and still look great. I have some silk blouses that I bought ten years ago and still adore. Coats and boots that are more than a decade old, easily, some 15 years old. 
My adult life is only twenty years long (I'm 38) and my post college life only 16 years so that makes those numbers above more impressive I think since it spans close to my entire life after I was a student!


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to disagree. I do keep clothes forever. I have an evening gown I've had for 18 years and I still love it on me. I have quite a few cashmere items that are 10-15 years old and still look great. I have some silk blouses that I bought ten years ago and still adore. Coats and boots that are more than a decade old, easily, some 15 years old.
> My adult life is only twenty years long (I'm 38) and my post college life only 16 years so that makes those numbers above more impressive I think since it spans close to my entire life after I was a student!



Hi doll! I am 51 and have things that are 20 plus years old that I still use.... and things I forgot I have that I rediscovered recent years. I was referring to things that are not used.... and I hang onto because in my mind they are my “collection” but probably don’t have a lifestyle for.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Believe me, I have a category for that too! Like pieces that my DH bought me that I keep but don’t use because I don’t want to hurt his feelings. [emoji28]
> 
> I haven’t taken out all the items in my closet yet  and put it into piles so I can definitely do a before and after. I just have a list going in my head for it.
> 
> Once I start my maternity leave (end of Sept!), I’ll have time to nest and clear out my closet. I want to simplify my life before this little one comes - I know if I don’t do it now, I won’t have time to do it after.



Yes! I have a coat with fur trim from hubby that I have worn 2-3 times and is 10 years old. He loves it so I keep it. 

Congrats on the baby!!!! Teach him or her great closet habits [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’m a glutton for punishment. Later today, I’m going to count what I have.  At least that’s my plan.



Do underwear count?


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Yes! I have a coat with fur trim from hubby that I have worn 2-3 times and is 10 years old. He loves it so I keep it.
> 
> Congrats on the baby!!!! Teach him or her great closet habits [emoji3]



Haha I told DH that I want a minimalist baby. Then 2 baby showers later, it doesn’t look like that will be the case


----------



## doloresmia

I spilled match latte all over one of my heavily used sweatshirts AND noticed a small hole developing. Is it sick that I hope the stain doesn’t come out so I have an excuse to buy a replacement and end my ban? Hahahaha


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Haha I told DH that I want a minimalist baby. Then 2 baby showers later, it doesn’t look like that will be the case



Maybe if you play YouTube minimalist vlogs to Bebe....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish ill on my things for the same reason. I do tend to have stuff stay in good shape for so many years that an actual need to shop is super rare.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Do underwear count?


No! I buy in bulk, so I’d look like I have some sort of fetish.  My closet weirdness centers on my obsession with hangers. When I found hangers with a 15” shoulder span, I thought I’d died and gone to heaven. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dream-closets-minimalist-to-maximalist.978371/page-18 I posted a lot of information there because I want everyone to share in my Hanger Love.  What can I say? This is the stuff of dreams for me.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I spilled match latte all over one of my heavily used sweatshirts AND noticed a small hole developing. Is it sick that I hope the stain doesn’t come out so I have an excuse to buy a replacement and end my ban? Hahahaha


Not sick at all. It might be good for you fiscally to refrain from purchasing, but think of the bigger picture. Many peoples livelihoods depend on the purchasing of clothing. Do you want to be responsible for the demise of a clothing line? I didn’t think so.


----------



## ladysarah

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to disagree. I do keep clothes forever. I have an evening gown I've had for 18 years and I still love it on me. I have quite a few cashmere items that are 10-15 years old and still look great. I have some silk blouses that I bought ten years ago and still adore. Coats and boots that are more than a decade old, easily, some 15 years old.
> My adult life is only twenty years long (I'm 38) and my post college life only 16 years so that makes those numbers above more impressive I think since it spans close to my entire life after I was a student!


yes  I understand what you are saying. however if (for example, and I am exaggerating here to make a point) one has 100 silk tops, 100 pairs of jeans and 100 dresses. its not possible to wear that often because you can only wear one outfit at a time. so doin' the math, I prefer to buy much less and only keep a few things. I am not suggesting this is right for everyone, just what seems to work for me. One or two really good pieces per season the french way...


----------



## Aerdem

Perhaps not minimalist in the traditional sense of number of times, but I made a concerted effort to overhaul everything to solely neutral classics. House of Card’s Claire Underwood is my muse!


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> Perhaps not minimalist in the traditional sense of number of times, but I made a concerted effort to overhaul everything to solely neutral classics. House of Card’s Claire Underwood is my muse!


I think it looks great!  I think maybe it’s time for me to watch House of Cards.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I think it looks great!  I think maybe it’s time for me to watch House of Cards.


So kind, thank you! Just this past year I eradicated all primary color from my wardrobe and was worried about missing it. But it’s honestly made shopping and styling so much simpler. 

And as an aside- I do highly recommend the show!!


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> So kind, thank you! Just this past year I eradicated all primary color from my wardrobe and was worried about missing it. But it’s honestly made shopping and styling so much simpler.
> 
> And as an aside- I do highly recommend the show!!


I did look up “Claire Underwood style”. Very elegant. I’ll need to binge watch to catch up.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Do underwear count?


I did a basic count. Things hanging in my bedroom closet and sweaters.  I did not separate things into seasons.
Tunics.............33
Sweaters.........17  (in cabinet) 
Pants/jeans.....18
Dresses...........27
Total.................95


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Not sick at all. It might be good for you fiscally to refrain from purchasing, but think of the bigger picture. Many peoples livelihoods depend on the purchasing of clothing. Do you want to be responsible for the demise of a clothing line? I didn’t think so.



Yes yes - we must save the elephants, PBS and lululemon


----------



## doloresmia

Aerdem said:


> Perhaps not minimalist in the traditional sense of number of times, but I made a concerted effort to overhaul everything to solely neutral classics. House of Card’s Claire Underwood is my muse!



Love the Claire underwood sleekness of it all! Making me crave the final season. I hope it jumps back over the shark. Last season was too much Cray Cray although did not stop me from watching to the very last minute!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I did a basic count. Things hanging in my bedroom closet and sweaters.  I did not separate things into seasons.
> Tunics.............33
> Sweaters.........17  (in cabinet)
> Pants/jeans.....18
> Dresses...........27
> Total.................95



Well that isn’t bad at all. I have cataloged 325 items and am on coats.... but I have included jewelry, bags, H shawls  and shoes. Actual clothes maybe account for 210 or so. Plus I have three wish list items - Constance 24 in a neutral, something from MaxMara fall in leopard and an h dress that I am doubtless too short for in the accounting


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I know I have a hundred tops. Probably fifty bottoms and another couple dozen dresses. Forty shawls/scarves easily. Shoes are probably twenty pairs summer and twenty pairs of boots, ten pairs of heels. Probably twenty coats and jackets.  Maybe 15 fancy outfits and then I'm already at about 300 without counting any basics like camisoles, bodysuits, and home loungewear/pyjamas. Nothing minimalistic here yet! 


Love the Claire Underwood inspired closet!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Well that isn’t bad at all. I have cataloged 325 items and am on coats.... but I have included jewelry, bags, H shawls  and shoes. Actual clothes maybe account for 210 or so. Plus I have three wish list items - Constance 24 in a neutral, something from MaxMara fall in leopard and an h dress that I am doubtless too short for in the accounting


Your count is so comprehensive.    I think my numbers are ok, except for the entire categories that I didn’t bother doing.  I’m going to try to add more soon.  Some days my body’s autoimmune system slows me down.  
I’m eager to see what you choose from Max Mara.  (I bought my first Max Mara last spring.) I wish I lived in a colder climate....I love winter clothing.....


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Yes yes - we must save the elephants, PBS and lululemon


I hope you know I was kidding when I posted about not putting clothing companies out of business....my sense of humor can be pretty dry at times....


----------



## incessantlyXchic

diane278 said:


> Your count is so comprehensive.    I think my numbers are ok, except for the entire categories that I didn’t bother doing.  I’m going to try to add more soon.  Some days my body’s autoimmune system slows me down.
> I’m eager to see what you choose from Max Mara.  (I bought my first Max Mara last spring.) I wish I lived in a colder climate....I love winter clothing.....


same!! currently i'm spending most of my time in Houston and the weather just doesn't permit for Winter clothing..


----------



## incessantlyXchic

diane278 said:


> Your count is so comprehensive.    I think my numbers are ok, except for the entire categories that I didn’t bother doing.  I’m going to try to add more soon.  Some days my body’s autoimmune system slows me down.
> I’m eager to see what you choose from Max Mara.  (I bought my first Max Mara last spring.) I wish I lived in a colder climate....I love winter clothing.....


girl let me see a photo of your Max Mara! I just did a post wrt the "teddy bear" style of jackets, and obviously Max Mara is a STRONG contender. there are 4 amazing ones, check it out and tell me what you think  https://www.shopittome.com/worthy/styler/samantha


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I hope you know I was kidding when I posted about not putting clothing companies out of business....my sense of humor can be pretty dry at times....



Of course! I thought it was pretty funny and have done my best to keep lululemon afloat. My donations to elephants and PBS lagging

My legging collection


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Your count is so comprehensive.    I think my numbers are ok, except for the entire categories that I didn’t bother doing.  I’m going to try to add more soon.  Some days my body’s autoimmune system slows me down.
> I’m eager to see what you choose from Max Mara.  (I bought my first Max Mara last spring.) I wish I lived in a colder climate....I love winter clothing.....



Sorry about your autoimmune - my DH has one too and it can be rough. 

These are the looks I want to see. Not the whole look but maybe a piece.... of course I would need by then a lifestyle that required it [emoji34]


----------



## doloresmia

incessantlyXchic said:


> girl let me see a photo of your Max Mara! I just did a post wrt the "teddy bear" style of jackets, and obviously Max Mara is a STRONG contender. there are 4 amazing ones, check it out and tell me what you think  https://www.shopittome.com/worthy/styler/samantha



Just posted! all leopard, all the time [emoji56]. Love the teddy bear coat - tried it - made me laugh so hard! I looked like an Ewok. I don’t know how Kim kardashian pulled one off as we are in the same height range. Maybe because she was doing the half on half off thing at the time. I definitely felt it overwhelming on those of us with lesser height no matter what the build.

I didn’t see your MaxMara in the link but very drawn to the Alexa Chung green jumper! I have something similar by Jim sander in black and wear it a lot. The kimono like sleeves get me.


----------



## diane278

incessantlyXchic said:


> girl let me see a photo of your Max Mara! I just did a post wrt the "teddy bear" style of jackets, and obviously Max Mara is a STRONG contender. there are 4 amazing ones, check it out and tell me what you think  https://www.shopittome.com/worthy/styler/samantha


Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Just posted! all leopard, all the time [emoji56]. Love the teddy bear coat - tried it - made me laugh so hard! I looked like an Ewok. I don’t know how Kim kardashian pulled one off as we are in the same height range. Maybe because she was doing the half on half off thing at the time. I definitely felt it overwhelming on those of us with lesser height no matter what the build.
> 
> I didn’t see your MaxMara in the link but very drawn to the Alexa Chung green jumper! I have something similar by Jim sander in black and wear it a lot. The kimono like sleeves get me.



I think a leopard coat would be a great addition to any wardrobe. I think they’re pretty classic.


----------



## MinaAnais

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191



Very stylish,


----------



## incessantlyXchic

doloresmia said:


> Just posted! all leopard, all the time [emoji56]. Love the teddy bear coat - tried it - made me laugh so hard! I looked like an Ewok. I don’t know how Kim kardashian pulled one off as we are in the same height range. Maybe because she was doing the half on half off thing at the time. I definitely felt it overwhelming on those of us with lesser height no matter what the build.
> 
> I didn’t see your MaxMara in the link but very drawn to the Alexa Chung green jumper! I have something similar by Jim sander in black and wear it a lot. The kimono like sleeves get me.


you'd have to click on the "teddy" icon ... check it out here, there are 4 amazing Max Mara's if you scroll down =) https://www.shopittome.com/worth/y/the-teddy-bear-jacket/samantha AND here's a link to the leopard one which I AM TOTALLY INTO: https://www.shopittome.com/sale/max...wear&userKey=C5AJssNobb6piFZALf_pl8qqhQ_eq_eq and here's another Max Mara leopard option: https://www.shopittome.com/sale/max...wear&userKey=C5AJssNobb6piFZALf_pl8qqhQ_eq_eq


----------



## incessantlyXchic

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191


it's lovely! would you ever think to pair it with a shorter skirt? i think that would look divine. and add tights


----------



## diane278

incessantlyXchic said:


> it's lovely! would you ever think to pair it with a shorter skirt? i think that would look divine. and add tights


I hadn’t thought of that, but I could. And now, I might! I have a gray leather skirt that would work. Thanks for the suggestion! I guess I needed a fresh pair of eyes.....


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191


So très chic!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191



Ok I am going to have to copy this outfit! I have a row sweater vest in navy and never have figured out how to wear, because none of my navy pieces go and I am not in the school of navy plus black works. What color pants do you have on?




The slate grey tunic you have is perfect and the purple scarf gives color! Love this look!

I am going to have to find slate grey long sleeve in a silk knit. The vest is heavy it gives me hot flashes so cashmere would not work.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok I am going to have to copy this outfit! I have a row sweater vest in navy and never have figured out how to wear, because none of my navy pieces go and I am not in the school of navy plus black works. What color pants do you have on?
> 
> View attachment 4162350
> 
> 
> The slate grey tunic you have is perfect and the purple scarf gives color! Love this look!
> 
> I am going to have to find slate grey long sleeve in a silk knit. The vest is heavy it gives me hot flashes so cashmere would not work.


Thank you! The pants are dark charcoal gray. I love gray and navy together. I like some variation in my grays, too, as you can see with the lighter gray sweater.  I find the variations within dark gray pieces tends to soften it.  I have a lot of gray pieces and quite a few pieces of navy.  My basic winter uniform colors. I generally only wear black in pants. I like gray with camel, too.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Thank you! The pants are dark charcoal gray. I love gray and navy together. I like some variation in my grays, too, as you can see with the lighter gray sweater.  I find the variations within dark gray pieces tends to soften it.  I have a lot of gray pieces and quite a few pieces of navy.  My basic winter uniform colors. I generally only wear black in pants. I like gray with camel, too.



I don’t have a lot of charcoal because I am wary of how it looks with black.... but you may have opened a new color for me since I have a lot of unmatching shades of navy that I have to pull together.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I don’t have a lot of charcoal because I am wary of how it looks with black.... but you may have opened a new color for me since I have a lot of unmatching shades of navy that I have to pull together.[/QUOTE


Last year I added lighter grays. When I find a style I like, I have to get whatever gray is available. I have found that Nordstrom’s often has styles I like. Last year their gray was fairly light. In cooler weather, I add a long scarf for a shot of color....like the purple I used in the photo.  Different season, similar uniform....


----------



## doloresmia

incessantlyXchic said:


> you'd have to click on the "teddy" icon ... check it out here, there are 4 amazing Max Mara's if you scroll down =) https://www.shopittome.com/worth/y/the-teddy-bear-jacket/samantha AND here's a link to the leopard one which I AM TOTALLY INTO: https://www.shopittome.com/sale/max...wear&userKey=C5AJssNobb6piFZALf_pl8qqhQ_eq_eq and here's another Max Mara leopard option: https://www.shopittome.com/sale/max...wear&userKey=C5AJssNobb6piFZALf_pl8qqhQ_eq_eq



Beautiful curation! Is this your site? It really is gorgeous

This is my MaxMara fur jacket that I cannot seem to wear. It comes with a tie belt... and my hubby loves it on me. I have tried working something out for years - was too hot for SoCal and seems too fancy for Pacific Northwest at least my portion. 




This is what I usually wear.... and nope I don’t worry about not matching my bag hardware to my jewelry! Just a rebel without a cause.


----------



## diane278

Your jackets beautiful. Maybe this site can provide some inspiration: https://www.gorsuch.com/   It’s very ‘ski jacket’ oriented. Much of their after-ski styling is more “formal” than I’d wear, but I think their looks can easily be adapted to more casual versions....but I could be wrong. It wouldn’t be the first time.....


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Your jackets beautiful. Maybe this site can provide some inspiration: https://www.gorsuch.com/   It’s very ‘ski jacket’ oriented. Much of their after-ski styling is more “formal” than I’d wear, but I think their looks can easily be adapted to more casual versions....but I could be wrong. It wouldn’t be the first time.....



Wow there are some beautiful things there.... luckily I am not accepting applications to my wish list at the moment. [emoji23] although the leopard shearling looked quite nice.


----------



## mee4

doloresmia said:


> Will PM you some options!



Ooo can you PM me those options too?

I’m ashamed to say I have piles of clothing everywhere. I find items so hard to let go of (from 10 years ago) because I paid retail; my regret of buying is persuading me to keep it around (even though that solves nothing). It’s just hard taking such a loss on reselling/donating, but I know it’s going to be something I have to do in the near future. Ironically, I’m very organized (now)... I’m just holding onto things from my past. *insert psych eval here* I know purging will give me a huge sense of relief- and lessen my anxiety from seeing the mess everyday. Time to buckle down and do what needs to be done! You guys are giving such great advice.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191


How lovely! I call this a "sleeveless blazer" in my head because it can be worn with anything you would pair a blazer with.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful curation! Is this your site? It really is gorgeous
> 
> This is my MaxMara fur jacket that I cannot seem to wear. It comes with a tie belt... and my hubby loves it on me. I have tried working something out for years - was too hot for SoCal and seems too fancy for Pacific Northwest at least my portion.
> 
> View attachment 4162480
> 
> 
> This is what I usually wear.... and nope I don’t worry about not matching my bag hardware to my jewelry! Just a rebel without a cause.
> 
> View attachment 4162481


love + totally agree w. not matching your jewelry to your bag's hardware. Two-Tone is always in style when styled correctly ;o) . . .  i would honestly wear it with many things! if you work, wear it to work over a suit type look, the athleisure outfit that you posted also goes w. it!! seriously! b/c you live in CA, wear it with an all white or off white outfit. It's the perfect topper for a "winter white" look. 

And YES that is my site. The owner of the overall site Shop It To Me, gave me a portion of it to do as I please =) It's all 100% my aesthetic and curation. Nothing is forced on me. I'm doing it all for you guys and taking requests. Please follow me there for daily curated looks, mostly sale pieces. 3


----------



## doloresmia

Ok my husband bought a shirt for me today. I feel like I still have stayed true to my ban even though he bought it because I showed it to him. Right?


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Ok my husband bought a shirt for me today. I feel like I still have stayed true to my ban even though he bought it because I showed it to him. Right?



Totally doesn’t count if someone else bought it for you.


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> Totally doesn’t count if someone else bought it for you.


+1


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> I did a basic count. Things hanging in my bedroom closet and sweaters.  I did not separate things into seasons.
> Tunics.............33
> Sweaters.........17  (in cabinet)
> Pants/jeans.....18
> Dresses...........27
> Total.................95





doloresmia said:


> Well that isn’t bad at all. I have cataloged 325 items and am on coats.... but I have included jewelry, bags, H shawls  and shoes. Actual clothes maybe account for 210 or so. Plus I have three wish list items - Constance 24 in a neutral, something from MaxMara fall in leopard and an h dress that I am doubtless too short for in the accounting





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I know I have a hundred tops. Probably fifty bottoms and another couple dozen dresses. Forty shawls/scarves easily. Shoes are probably twenty pairs summer and twenty pairs of boots, ten pairs of heels. Probably twenty coats and jackets.  Maybe 15 fancy outfits and then I'm already at about 300 without counting any basics like camisoles, bodysuits, and home loungewear/pyjamas. Nothing minimalistic here yet!



What does it say about me that I'm terrified at the thought of counting all my things? I don't even want to think about it.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FugitiveRouge said:


> What does it say about me that I'm terrified at the thought of counting all my things? I don't even want to think about it.



I didn't literally count. Well maybe I did count tops when I Marie Kondo-ed years ago. 

I can't wait to read another book from her post motherhood!

The way I look at it, is if I can easily fit all my clothes in my closet on hangers, I'm fine. I have only home loungewear in drawers. I have one section of my walk in closet for formal:



One section for summer when it's not the current season (9 weeks of summer where I live so that's now and until next mid June)


And the largest section for in season day to day clothes:


You can see every hanger in each photo even though it seems like they might continue behind the sliding doors (they don't.) 
So it's not so much. Right? Right?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

By the way my coldest weather stuff is not included, so I feel slightly like a fraud.... What's missing is two drawers worth of cashmere cardigans, sweater dresses, suede and corduroy and velour pants, etc:


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Totally doesn’t count if someone else bought it for you.



I LIKE your thinking!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> What does it say about me that I'm terrified at the thought of counting all my things? I don't even want to think about it.



Come to the dark side! Knowledge is power and all that.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't literally count. Well maybe I did count tops when I Marie Kondo-ed years ago.
> 
> I can't wait to read another book from her post motherhood!
> 
> The way I look at it, is if I can easily fit all my clothes in my closet on hangers, I'm fine. I have only home loungewear in drawers. I have one section of my walk in closet for formal:
> View attachment 4165737
> 
> 
> One section for summer when it's not the current season (9 weeks of summer where I live so that's now and until next mid June)
> View attachment 4165738
> 
> And the largest section for in season day to day clothes:
> View attachment 4165739
> 
> You can see every hanger in each photo even though it seems like they might continue behind the sliding doors (they don't.)
> So it's not so much. Right? Right?



I agree! This is what I did pre-style app which forced a count. In my mind, issues arise when you are bursting from your space or uncomfortable with the quantity in your space.

Personally I strive for Diane’s clean, European retail store look. Am not there but someday....


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> By the way my coldest weather stuff is not included, so I feel slightly like a fraud.... What's missing is two drawers worth of cashmere cardigans, sweater dresses, suede and corduroy and velour pants, etc:
> View attachment 4165742
> View attachment 4165743



Closer confessionals.... 

By the way, my count is also is pending a few winter items too.


----------



## Tinn3rz

So my husband is working on the nursery for me, doing all the heavy lifting and he found two under the bed storage things full of my winter clothes in there [emoji31] and I think I still have clothes in the garage. Guess there’s more to add to my giveaway/consign list.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't literally count. Well maybe I did count tops when I Marie Kondo-ed years ago.
> 
> I can't wait to read another book from her post motherhood!
> 
> The way I look at it, is if I can easily fit all my clothes in my closet on hangers, I'm fine. I have only home loungewear in drawers. I have one section of my walk in closet for formal:
> View attachment 4165737
> 
> 
> One section for summer when it's not the current season (9 weeks of summer where I live so that's now and until next mid June)
> View attachment 4165738
> 
> And the largest section for in season day to day clothes:
> View attachment 4165739
> 
> You can see every hanger in each photo even though it seems like they might continue behind the sliding doors (they don't.)
> So it's not so much. Right? Right?



I think the only numbers that really count are the ones that work for YOU.  And maybe not numbers. I judge by accessibility to things.  I like ‘space’ around my things, but that’s not for everyone.  I didn’t get to my wardrobe situation overnight. I’ve been doing this as long as I can remember. At least 50 years. Yes, 50! Maybe longer. Damn...that sounds scary even to me...and I’m the one who’s done it!  But, I must say, my world improved immensely when I found good hangers for narrow shouldered clothing.


----------



## ladysarah

Ladies! You are wildly off topic. This thread needs to be renamed 'enable my ample closet chat'


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> Ladies! You are wildly off topic. This thread needs to be renamed 'enable my ample closet chat'


It’s a long journey.   A long, long, long journey.  Not to scare anyone, but I’ve been on this road for 50 years with no real resolution in sight.   And you’re a member, lady Sarah!


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> So my husband is working on the nursery for me, doing all the heavy lifting and he found two under the bed storage things full of my winter clothes in there [emoji31] and I think I still have clothes in the garage. Guess there’s more to add to my giveaway/consign list.



Lol - Bebe is already helping you get to minimal!


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> Totally impressed! Do you have before and afters on your closet?
> 
> How long have you been at 70 and are you sticking comfortably or do you see yourself finding gaps that you are shopping for, or are you like Diane and me and trying to fight acquisition habits?


Thank you! Sorry, I don't have before pictures. I may be able to take after pics on the weekend (if my kids let me). 

I've only been at 70 pieces for a couple of weeks (this does not include shoes or accessories by the way, only tops, bottoms, dresses and outerwear). Before I was at about 80 and the 10 or so things I gave away were things I hadn't worn in 2 years. I still have some of these things among the 70.

I am constantly shopping for comfortable pants. It's not so much a gap, as something I would like to replace. I've probably bought and given away at least 5 pairs of black or navy pants during the past year since I thought they seemed great when I tried them, but as I wore them they were either not comfortable or would stretch out and look bad/fall down right away.


----------



## Giuliana

Here’s the breakdown of my items


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191


The coat looks great on you! The oldest item in my closet is a MaxMara coat (from 2008). Still love it and still going strong.


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> I wish I had a well thought out system for what to add. In reality, I sometimes just want change. I used to dress in a more boho aesthetic. Then, one day, I decided it wasn’t me anymore and felt that a more minimal look would suit me better. I gave away the boho styles pretty quickly, as I was no longer comfortable wearing them. The influx of the minimal styles was swift and easy, as I knew that I could find a lot of it at Eileen Fisher. EF comprises at least 90% of my wardrobe....so that’s simple in terms of acquisition.
> 
> I was deep into Bottega Veneta bags at the time and felt they would continue to work for me, in general.  However, I had been carrying a lot of bright colors with the previous wardrobe and needed to transition over to more subdued colors. Luckily, I did already have a good base of neutrals.  And a desire for fewer bags in general. Again, my acquisition system was already in place.
> 
> Having limited closet space plays a part, but in reality, I just don’t want things I don’t use hanging around taking up space (physically & emotionally). Letting go of unused bags feels as good to me as acquiring new bags. Honestly, I think being retired plays a big part in my acquisition habits. I have plenty of time to shop. I’m currently in love with clutches. I have six in my closet right now and, in realty, don’t need more. And, while I am slowing down on the acquisition front, that doesn’t mean I won’t add more...because my ability to rationalize is damn good!
> 
> A couple of years ago, I considered returning to my only childhood athletic interest: riding. It proved to be too challenging for my late 60’s body. However, it would have taken care of the handbag thing.  Horses are expensive.  Boarding and training fees would have left me with no funds for more bags. Not to mention, horses need shoes too...and a farrier to fit them.  But then, you really don’t need a nice clutch at the stables!
> 
> Obviously, there’s nothing to be gleaned from my bag philosophy.  But I’m eager to see what others post so I can learn new skills.....


In my search for comfortable pants, I am now looking into Eileen Fisher. Do you have any suggestions for which style is most versatile and holds up well? I was looking at the System Washable Stretch Crepe Slim Pants. I wonder whether these would work with hip-length tops or only with longer tops (they show them with a long top on the website https://www.eileenfisher.com/system...-crepe-eetk-p0696/?size-range=1786&color=2081).


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> In my search for comfortable pants, I am now looking into Eileen Fisher. Do you have any suggestions for which style is most versatile and holds up well? I was looking at the System Washable Stretch Crepe Slim Pants. I wonder whether these would work with hip-length tops or only with longer tops (they show them with a long top on the website https://www.eileenfisher.com/system...-crepe-eetk-p0696/?size-range=1786&color=2081).



I don’t wear her pants.....only tops, dresses and coats. For some reason the cut hasn’t fit me. I mostly wear jeans with my tops, but I do think her pants worked best with longer tops. At least that’s what I remember from the days when I still tried them on..... before I gave up. Sorry....I can’t be any help here.


----------



## kat99

doloresmia said:


> Sorry about your autoimmune - my DH has one too and it can be rough.
> 
> These are the looks I want to see. Not the whole look but maybe a piece.... of course I would need by then a lifestyle that required it [emoji34]
> 
> View attachment 4162089
> 
> 
> View attachment 4162096



I love both of these too. I have the calf hair version from a few years back but I love leopard and Max Mara makes the nicest ones. I'm cringing in advance at the price tag though!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm obsessed with great ponte pants that feel comfy but look like you made an effort. So far betabrand and me&i are my favorite and Everlane I will try next


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> I don’t wear her pants.....only tops, dresses and coats. For some reason the cut hasn’t fit me. I mostly wear jeans with my tops, but I do think her pants worked best with longer tops. At least that’s what I remember from the days when I still tried them on..... before I gave up. Sorry....I can’t be any help here.


Thank you! I’ll probably order and try them



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm obsessed with great ponte pants that feel comfy but look like you made an effort. So far betabrand and me&i are my favorite and Everlane I will try next


Thanks for these recommendations! I am not familiar with betabrand and me&i but will see if they are available here


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Betabrand is from San Francisco. 
These are my favorite 
https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers
But out of stock. 
https://www.betabrand.com/womens/pa...ollection/womens-skinny-dress-pant-yoga-pants
These are good but run small compared to all of their other pants   . Or maybe all their other pants run very generous and these run normal.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

https://www.meandi.com/fi-fi/clothes/women/skirts-trousers/favourite-pants-172806
I'm not sure if these ship out of the EU but they are hands down the best ever.


----------



## Giuliana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Betabrand is from San Francisco.
> These are my favorite
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers
> But out of stock.
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens/pa...ollection/womens-skinny-dress-pant-yoga-pants
> These are good but run small compared to all of their other pants   . Or maybe all their other pants run very generous and these run normal.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> https://www.meandi.com/fi-fi/clothes/women/skirts-trousers/favourite-pants-172806
> I'm not sure if these ship out of the EU but they are hands down the best ever.



Thank you so much! The first pair looks perfect for the office. Hope they get back in stock


----------



## doloresmia

kat99 said:


> I love both of these too. I have the calf hair version from a few years back but I love leopard and Max Mara makes the nicest ones. I'm cringing in advance at the price tag though!



Ahhhhh I loved that one - almost bought one but I was moving to PNW and it was too delicate. Been searching ever since

Leopard is a critical element to minimalism I feel. Efficiently covers multiple color groups

And Keeping on topic - just read this from whowhatwear - I have a lot of this, but still look like me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

https://www.whowhatwear.com/french-girl-minimalist-capsule-wardrobe


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Betabrand is from San Francisco.
> These are my favorite
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens-business-class-knit-travel-trousers
> But out of stock.
> https://www.betabrand.com/womens/pa...ollection/womens-skinny-dress-pant-yoga-pants
> These are good but run small compared to all of their other pants   . Or maybe all their other pants run very generous and these run normal.



I looked at these too but they don’t make cropped ones for us shorties. [emoji34]

Have a kit and ace pair on my mind.... waiting one more week until I complete my ban! Then imposing a new minimalist rule - one in xxx out? still deciding 

Advice accepted ladies!

Whoop!!!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Giuliana said:


> Thank you so much! The first pair looks perfect for the office. Hope they get back in stock



They really exceeded my expectations. Look so amazing but feel like pyjamas.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> I looked at these too but they don’t make cropped ones for us shorties. [emoji34]



The skinny leg should be fine for you, they are not very long and you can adjust the material a bit along your inseam to make sure it ends at the right spot.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The skinny leg should be fine for you, they are not very long and you can adjust the material a bit along your inseam to make sure it ends at the right spot.



Pending ban pending ban pending ban


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> Pending ban pending ban pending ban



Seriously. I'm trying really hard to break my shopping addiction. Mainly online ordering but I do tend to go browsing second hand stores when I desperately need to get out of the house and lift my mood and can't think of anything else that works.


----------



## festus

Thank you for starting this thread- I’ve been reading through everyone’s posts for inspiration!

I gave my house the Kondo treatment a few years ago and occasionally go back for a refresher. As per her suggestion, everything I have is in one closet (except for shoes). It’s a not a big closet (less than six ft wide) but I had custom rods and drawers placed in a way that works for me and there is no wasted space and I can easily see everything. 
I still find myself reaching for the same 10-15 items, though, and sprucing things up with different scarves. Again, the same 10-15 scarves and the rest seem to languish unused. I think I got lazy. 

I love all the curating apps everyone has. Are they easy to use? Which ones do you like? How much front-end work is it to load all your clothes and accessories onto the app?


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Seriously. I'm trying really hard to break my shopping addiction. Mainly online ordering but I do tend to go browsing second hand stores when I desperately need to get out of the house and lift my mood and can't think of anything else that works.



I hear you..... the count backwards from 5 thing isn’t powerful enough, nor a week of meditation... still hard!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Thank you for starting this thread- I’ve been reading through everyone’s posts for inspiration!
> 
> I gave my house the Kondo treatment a few years ago and occasionally go back for a refresher. As per her suggestion, everything I have is in one closet (except for shoes). It’s a not a big closet (less than six ft wide) but I had custom rods and drawers placed in a way that works for me and there is no wasted space and I can easily see everything.
> I still find myself reaching for the same 10-15 items, though, and sprucing things up with different scarves. Again, the same 10-15 scarves and the rest seem to languish unused. I think I got lazy.
> 
> I love all the curating apps everyone has. Are they easy to use? Which ones do you like? How much front-end work is it to load all your clothes and accessories onto the app?



Love to see your kondo house! I know what you mean about wearing the same thing over and over. Now that I work from home it is lululemon, t shirt, sweats and sneakers. Personal dream to wear pull up pants all the time [emoji3]

I tried two apps finery and SmartCloset. I think there are other ladies who use styleapp. 

SmartCloset was very easy to load, you just have to take the time to take pictures or surf the web and screen shot. The latter strategy proved best for me.

Finery I started after SmartCloset and abandoned the effort after awhile. Took too long to load things - couldn’t load multiple pictures at a time. The feature I liked but didn’t use was ability for finery to search your email for what you bought and load items

Both apps had issues albeit different for how I wanted to use them. For me key to curating a minimalist closet by reviewing cost per wear, consistent style and review digitally what I had before mindlessly buying again.

I would like to see ability to add year purchased, weight or fabric and easier search/ability to calendar items worn. SmartCloset has you scrolling and only allows you to select one item at once so lots of inefficient clicking

Definitely can say cataloging has helped reinforce my sickness [emoji3] for wide legged black pants, the perfect button down white shirt and the perfect t shirt...: and it is helping me prune my way to a minimalist closet

I figure I am probably 3 bags away


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Love to see your kondo house! I know what you mean about wearing the same thing over and over. Now that I work from home it is lululemon, t shirt, sweats and sneakers. Personal dream to wear pull up pants all the time [emoji3]
> 
> I tried two apps finery and SmartCloset. I think there are other ladies who use styleapp.
> 
> SmartCloset was very easy to load, you just have to take the time to take pictures or surf the web and screen shot. The latter strategy proved best for me.
> 
> Finery I started after SmartCloset and abandoned the effort after awhile. Took too long to load things - couldn’t load multiple pictures at a time. The feature I liked but didn’t use was ability for finery to search your email for what you bought and load items
> 
> Both apps had issues albeit different for how I wanted to use them. For me key to curating a minimalist closet by reviewing cost per wear, consistent style and review digitally what I had before mindlessly buying again.
> 
> I would like to see ability to add year purchased, weight or fabric and easier search/ability to calendar items worn. SmartCloset has you scrolling and only allows you to select one item at once so lots of inefficient clicking
> 
> Definitely can say cataloging has helped reinforce my sickness [emoji3] for wide legged black pants, the perfect button down white shirt and the perfect t shirt...: and it is helping me prune my way to a minimalist closet
> 
> I figure I am probably 3 bags away




Thanks for the tips! I'll take a look at both apps and see which one works for me.  I am hoping that categorizing will encourage me to reduce further and also rotate the contents of my wardrobe.  Considering it's often the same 10-15 items per season, I'd say it is like having a capsule wardrobe.  Kind of.

I work from home, and make a point of not wearing yoga pants outside the gym because I know myself well enough to know that it's a slippery slope if I start!

As for my house, it is still a work in progress and I am constantly purging and encouraging my kids to do the same.  

Would love to see how people's minimalist and capsule wardrobes work out for them.


----------



## Cookiefiend

doloresmia said:


> Love to see your kondo house! I know what you mean about wearing the same thing over and over. Now that I work from home it is lululemon, t shirt, sweats and sneakers. Personal dream to wear pull up pants all the time [emoji3]
> 
> I tried two apps finery and SmartCloset. I think there are other ladies who use styleapp.
> 
> SmartCloset was very easy to load, you just have to take the time to take pictures or surf the web and screen shot. The latter strategy proved best for me.
> 
> Finery I started after SmartCloset and abandoned the effort after awhile. Took too long to load things - couldn’t load multiple pictures at a time. The feature I liked but didn’t use was ability for finery to search your email for what you bought and load items
> 
> Both apps had issues albeit different for how I wanted to use them. For me key to curating a minimalist closet by reviewing cost per wear, consistent style and review digitally what I had before mindlessly buying again.
> 
> I would like to see ability to add year purchased, weight or fabric and easier search/ability to calendar items worn. SmartCloset has you scrolling and only allows you to select one item at once so lots of inefficient clicking
> 
> Definitely can say cataloging has helped reinforce my sickness [emoji3] for wide legged black pants, the perfect button down white shirt and the perfect t shirt...: and it is helping me prune my way to a minimalist closet
> 
> I figure I am probably 3 bags away


Hi @doloresmia - have you tried the Stylebook app?
It is an app that you need to pay for but it will allow you to see fabric, color, designer, and cost per wear. It has a very good search engine inside too - so long as you tag/identify your clothes.
Like all of the apps it takes some time and dedication to get it set up and rolling - which is naturally easier if you have a minimal closet!
 I don't but I'm working on at least knowing what works and learning that I don't need 10 pairs of black pants and white shirts.  
(even if they are all different )
My favorite part of the app is the Style Stats. It shows me my top 50 most and least worn, cost per wear, purchase price, outfits not logged on the calendar, which outfits are most and least worn - and for grins and giggles - it shows the items I pack the most for travel. 
It does have one thing I don't like - I really don't care to know which scarves and shoes are the most and/or least worn. I keep a spreadsheet for the scarves and I don't have that many pairs of shoes. I want to know about the clothes! So that annoys me a bit and I can't figure out how to change that without pulling them out of the app which defeats the purpose of knowing which scarf or shoes I wore with what outfit. 
If you're deep into your other apps though, changing to Stylebook would be a major pain in the booty and no one needs that!


----------



## doloresmia

Cookiefiend said:


> Hi @doloresmia - have you tried the Stylebook app?
> It is an app that you need to pay for but it will allow you to see fabric, color, designer, and cost per wear. It has a very good search engine inside too - so long as you tag/identify your clothes.
> Like all of the apps it takes some time and dedication to get it set up and rolling - which is naturally easier if you have a minimal closet!
> I don't but I'm working on at least knowing what works and learning that I don't need 10 pairs of black pants and white shirts.
> (even if they are all different )
> My favorite part of the app is the Style Stats. It shows me my top 50 most and least worn, cost per wear, purchase price, outfits not logged on the calendar, which outfits are most and least worn - and for grins and giggles - it shows the items I pack the most for travel.
> It does have one thing I don't like - I really don't care to know which scarves and shoes are the most and/or least worn. I keep a spreadsheet for the scarves and I don't have that many pairs of shoes. I want to know about the clothes! So that annoys me a bit and I can't figure out how to change that without pulling them out of the app which defeats the purpose of knowing which scarf or shoes I wore with what outfit.
> If you're deep into your other apps though, changing to Stylebook would be a major pain in the booty and no one needs that!



I was too cheap to pay $3.99 for the app. It is kind of like having Diet Coke with your chocolate cake. The app is getting great reviews though. Hmmmmm


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> So my husband is working on the nursery for me, doing all the heavy lifting and he found two under the bed storage things full of my winter clothes in there [emoji31] and I think I still have clothes in the garage. Guess there’s more to add to my giveaway/consign list.



YouTube has everything! Minimalist baby videos!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> YouTube has everything! Minimalist baby videos!




[emoji23] thank you! They really do have everything on YouTube.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Ok...here you go.....I pulled out a gray cashmere tunic to layer under it.  I think the one I pulled is too long for the coat but ok for the photos. I didn’t put on shoes for either one. I think boots may be best. The coat is a fairly dark navy.  I think they refer to it as a vest. I never would have tried it on my own. The SA suggested it. I’m only 5’ 5” at my tallest, but I have a long torso and very short legs. I have some chunky turtleneck sweaters I think might be good under the coat if the sleeves aren’t too full. I wear a lot of gray, so I figured I’d have a number of options to wear with the navy color. It’s very slightly fitted....or it would be if I didn’t have my hand in the pocket.
> View attachment 4162190
> View attachment 4162191


So chic! I especially like the second pic with the necklace.


----------



## Jujuma

I would love to become a minimalist but every time I think i’m going to try I have an incident like I did the other day...we were going to a party..I had nothing to wear(lol)...upon closer inspection I found cream wide linen pants...never worn..I bought 3 years ago. So technically I should of gotten rid of them 2 years ago.


----------



## diane278

Jujuma said:


> I would love to become a minimalist but every time I think i’m going to try I have an incident like I did the other day...we were going to a party..I had nothing to wear(lol)...upon closer inspection I found cream wide linen pants...never worn..I bought 3 years ago. So technically I should of gotten rid of them 2 years ago.


Personally, I find that my most effective wardrobe success lies in organization of what I have, rather than how much I have, in my small closet. It’s crucial for me to know what I have lurking in my wardrobe. Things that I’m not going to wear regularly, but am not ready to discard, reside in my guest room closet.  By the way, as a linen lover, your cream linen pants sound divine to me!


----------



## doloresmia

Jujuma said:


> I would love to become a minimalist but every time I think i’m going to try I have an incident like I did the other day...we were going to a party..I had nothing to wear(lol)...upon closer inspection I found cream wide linen pants...never worn..I bought 3 years ago. So technically I should of gotten rid of them 2 years ago.



LOL I love it!

I think of minimalism as merchandising since everyone’s count is what they need.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Personally, I find that my most effective wardrobe success lies in organization of what I have, rather than how much I have, in my small closet. It’s crucial for me to know what I have lurking in my wardrobe. Things that I’m not going to wear regularly, but am not ready to discard, reside in my guest room closet.  By the way, as a linen lover, your cream linen pants sound divine to me!



I totally agree! Organizing what I have and minimizing unnecessary excess VS trying to get all of my possessions into a backpack - never going to happen - is my goal

Necessary excess - black cropped leggings from lululemon [emoji3] and black wide leg pants


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I totally agree! Organizing what I have and minimizing unnecessary excess VS trying to get all of my possessions into a backpack - never going to happen - is my goal
> 
> Necessary excess - black cropped leggings from lululemon [emoji3] and black wide leg pants


It’s not excess if you need and use it.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Personally, I find that my most effective wardrobe success lies in organization of what I have, rather than how much I have, in my small closet. It’s crucial for me to know what I have lurking in my wardrobe. Things that I’m not going to wear regularly, but am not ready to discard, reside in my guest room closet.  By the way, as a linen lover, your cream linen pants sound divine to me!


you are always the voice of reason and could not agree more. That was exactly the conclusion I arrived at. wardrobe organisation is key - number of pieces is secondary. As you know I have been researching this thoroughly and collecting photos from some of my blog readers who were willing to participate. wardrobe enlightenment is about to descent upon the worthy


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> It’s not excess if you need and use it.



This is why I have started changing outfits 3-4 times a day. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> This is why I have started changing outfits 3-4 times a day. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


LMAO.  You just gave me my “laugh of the day”.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I don’t know what minimalist is lol. I get rid of a lot of stuff and still my closet is maximalist.


----------



## Giuliana

I just went down to 65 pieces. Let go of some things that were starting to look worn way too quickly. Either quality is doing down the drain or I am wearing pieces too often now that I have fewer of them. Still, there are things I have worn less than 10 times that start looking faded, are pilling or coming apart at the seam. For pieces that I have worn 30 or 40 times I am more understanding if this happens, but it raises the question of how many times I can expect to wear an item. With the Stylebook app I am realizing that I am really not wearing things that often before they look worn and these are not from "fast fashion" brands (some pieces were from Joie and Lilly Pulitzer for example). I'd be curious to know how often you wear items before they look worn. While I enjoy shopping, I don't want to constantly be replacing things. Once I find something that works for me I would like to hold onto it. Do you have any suggestions for brands that hold up well over time?


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> This is why I have started changing outfits 3-4 times a day. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Best. Idea. Ever!!
Thanks for making me laugh!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Speaking of Giuliana’s brand recommendation query.... Do any of you shop Everlane or similar, in the quest for simple/classic pieces that mix/match as opposed to fast fashion, as part of a minimalist closet aspiration?  
Or is it more about ‘finding your uniform’ in terms of what really works for you, being insanely mindful about that and paring down to the styles and colors that work for you and getting rid of everything else?

Or something else?  My mindful closet progress has been what I have already mentioned, I pared things down to 28-30 pre-arranged outfits that hang on a hanger together, that I hang in the largest section of my walk in closet, and then rotate through monthly, throughout the season, and then swap out when weather changes and the clothes need adjusting for that.  That way everything gets worn exactly one time per month, which seems to work for me in terms of not feeling like I “have so much I forget what I have and stuff can languish in the back for long periods” and not getting into lazy habits of just wearing a small percentage of my clothes and then grabbing them fresh out of the laundry cycle without cycling through my entire collection for that season in turn.  It also is enough that makes me feel I have variety and am not wearing any particular item out very quickly.
The main benefit is not having to decide what to wear each morning.  Of course depending on PMS bloat or whatnot I may skip the outfit that is in the front of the line one morning and go to one just behind it or so, but other than that it works well for not having to think things through.  I get creative with my jewelry accessories and bag/shoes/jacket pairings but the outfit itself, plus scarf in cooler months, is already decided.  I’m not a morning person so it makes it quick and easy.

I wonder if i should think about paring down to even less than 28-30 outfits per season though.  Maybe I would feel more joy sparked if I sent off a third of it to the consignment store and kept my most favoritest favorites!  

I found that Betabrand has nice quality items for a reasonable cost especially with free international shipping and frequent sales.  I’m thinking about trying out Everlane now that they ship to the country I live in.  Grana is also tempting.  Me&i is a local brand that sells very nice quality via work at home mom parties that I have found the best ponte pants of all times through.


----------



## ladysarah

Giuliana said:


> I just went down to 65 pieces. Let go of some things that were starting to look worn way too quickly. Either quality is doing down the drain or I am wearing pieces too often now that I have fewer of them. Still, there are things I have worn less than 10 times that start looking faded, are pilling or coming apart at the seam. For pieces that I have worn 30 or 40 times I am more understanding if this happens, but it raises the question of how many times I can expect to wear an item. With the Stylebook app I am realizing that I am really not wearing things that often before they look worn and these are not from "fast fashion" brands (some pieces were from Joie and Lilly Pulitzer for example). I'd be curious to know how often you wear items before they look worn. While I enjoy shopping, I don't want to constantly be replacing things. Once I find something that works for me I would like to hold onto it. Do you have any suggestions for brands that hold up well over time?


I think it very much depends how I wash things. My sisters washing machine literally ‘eats’ clothes. I wash my things on low temperatures and air dry. Only coats go to the dry cleaners and that’s rare. Jeans last for ever, cream silk shirts never look the same after say 5 washes.
I buy a lot of my basics from majestic filatures and Hanro -they get a lot of wear but hardly show it after several years of wash & wear.
Anything I bought from Zara or other fast fashion -,the buttons always fall off! Anyone else had that happen?


----------



## Giuliana

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Speaking of Giuliana’s brand recommendation query.... Do any of you shop Everlane or similar, in the quest for simple/classic pieces that mix/match as opposed to fast fashion, as part of a minimalist closet aspiration?
> Or is it more about ‘finding your uniform’ in terms of what really works for you, being insanely mindful about that and paring down to the styles and colors that work for you and getting rid of everything else?
> 
> Or something else?  My mindful closet progress has been what I have already mentioned, I pared things down to 28-30 pre-arranged outfits that hang on a hanger together, that I hang in the largest section of my walk in closet, and then rotate through monthly, throughout the season, and then swap out when weather changes and the clothes need adjusting for that.  That way everything gets worn exactly one time per month, which seems to work for me in terms of not feeling like I “have so much I forget what I have and stuff can languish in the back for long periods” and not getting into lazy habits of just wearing a small percentage of my clothes and then grabbing them fresh out of the laundry cycle without cycling through my entire collection for that season in turn.  It also is enough that makes me feel I have variety and am not wearing any particular item out very quickly.
> The main benefit is not having to decide what to wear each morning.  Of course depending on PMS bloat or whatnot I may skip the outfit that is in the front of the line one morning and go to one just behind it or so, but other than that it works well for not having to think things through.  I get creative with my jewelry accessories and bag/shoes/jacket pairings but the outfit itself, plus scarf in cooler months, is already decided.  I’m not a morning person so it makes it quick and easy.
> 
> I wonder if i should think about paring down to even less than 28-30 outfits per season though.  Maybe I would feel more joy sparked if I sent off a third of it to the consignment store and kept my most favoritest favorites!
> 
> I found that Betabrand has nice quality items for a reasonable cost especially with free international shipping and frequent sales.  I’m thinking about trying out Everlane now that they ship to the country I live in.  Grana is also tempting.  Me&i is a local brand that sells very nice quality via work at home mom parties that I have found the best ponte pants of all times through.



Thank you for these brand recommendations! I think I bought and returned a white silk shirt from Everlane at some point because it was see through and arrived so wrinkled that I had doubts about packing it for work trips. Haven’t tried any of the other brands yet.

I wear an item about 10 times per season and sometimes across seasons.



ladysarah said:


> I think it very much depends how I wash things. My sisters washing machine literally ‘eats’ clothes. I wash my things on low temperatures and air dry. Only coats go to the dry cleaners and that’s rare. Jeans last for ever, cream silk shirts never look the same after say 5 washes.
> I buy a lot of my basics from majestic filatures and Hanro -they get a lot of wear but hardly show it after several years of wash & wear.
> Anything I bought from Zara or other fast fashion -,the buttons always fall off! Anyone else had that happen?



That’s a good point. I put everything in the washer, but in a mesh bag if it’s delicate and on the delicate, silk or wool cycle depending on the fabric. I also air dry.

My woolens tend to do much better than silks. I  have a silk top from Joie that I have worn 22 times according to Stylebook, but then I bought the same style in a different color this year and it looked terrible after 5 washes.

I also have Majestic t-shirts and they do hold up well. Will look into Hanro. I used to get great basic work tops from MaxMara that washed really well, but this style has increased in price a lot and I have found the cut is not consistent across years in terms of width/length.


----------



## ladysarah

Giuliana said:


> Thank you for these brand recommendations! I think I bought and returned a white silk shirt from Everlane at some point because it was see through and arrived so wrinkled that I had doubts about packing it for work trips. Haven’t tried any of the other brands yet.
> 
> I wear an item about 10 times per season and sometimes across seasons.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s a good point. I put everything in the washer, but in a mesh bag if it’s delicate and on the delicate, silk or wool cycle depending on the fabric. I also air dry.
> 
> My woolens tend to do much better than silks. I  have a silk top from Joie that I have worn 22 times according to Stylebook, but then I bought the same style in a different color this year and it looked terrible after 5 washes.
> 
> I also have Majestic t-shirts and they do hold up well. Will look into Hanro. I used to get great basic work tops from MaxMara that washed really well, but this style has increased in price a lot and I have found the cut is not consistent across years in terms of width/length.


I would love to try everlane but they are not available in the UK. my cream/white silk shirts are usually from inexpensive brands- they dont last very long.


----------



## doloresmia

Johnpauliegal said:


> I don’t know what minimalist is lol. I get rid of a lot of stuff and still my closet is maximalist.



Lol this is a forum in the honor of mindless obsession, we expect nothing less....


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> I just went down to 65 pieces. Let go of some things that were starting to look worn way too quickly. Either quality is doing down the drain or I am wearing pieces too often now that I have fewer of them. Still, there are things I have worn less than 10 times that start looking faded, are pilling or coming apart at the seam. For pieces that I have worn 30 or 40 times I am more understanding if this happens, but it raises the question of how many times I can expect to wear an item. With the Stylebook app I am realizing that I am really not wearing things that often before they look worn and these are not from "fast fashion" brands (some pieces were from Joie and Lilly Pulitzer for example). I'd be curious to know how often you wear items before they look worn. While I enjoy shopping, I don't want to constantly be replacing things. Once I find something that works for me I would like to hold onto it. Do you have any suggestions for brands that hold up well over time?



There are some brands that look ratty quickly and are high end - Rick Owens, Brunello Cucinelli and others surprised me with poor quality on some sweaters.

I can’t figure out what it is - fabric content or brand. There seem to be low end stuff that I have worn forever and high end that has pilled and pulled after nothing.


----------



## Antonia

doloresmia said:


> So I keep getting feeds on curated clothing services like *mmfleur *and stitch fix. They make no sense to me since I don’t need someone else to create a constant stream of stuff in my closet.... and I don’t need anyone to curate selections for me. Perfectly able to do that myself as my general uniform preferences show. Really those services don’t appeal to a pseudo minimalist like me.
> 
> The latest one I have seen seems more interesting - letote- it’s like early Netflix in the days when they shipped dvds. You can get a bag of clothing shipped to you and wear, keep for a price and/or return. It feeds our emotional need to have new.... and their mission is to avoid closet clutter....
> 
> There is also renttherunway for higher end brands, and ages ago I looked at bagborroworsteal. No recollection as to whether I actually ever used them but my interest in aspirational fashion goes way back!
> 
> And as ladysarah pointed out we all have a false belief that what we buy will be worn forever.
> 
> I checked letote out, most brands aren’t for me. But I love the idea! People are doing really creative things. What do you all think.... useful, not useful to have subscription clothing services?



I have tried MML in the past.  They have the most amazing quality things but they are not cheap.  Their dresses are close to $300 each.  I think the styles are more 'corporate' but they do have things that work well in my wardrobe.  Colors/styles all mix and match pretty well.  It's fun getting the BENTO box and seeing what they sent you!  I did it for a few months and then had to stop because it was getting too expensive.  I miss it though!  I still buy here and there but sometimes buy on Ebay!  I just purchased one of their dresses on Ebay for $100 less than retail and it was new with tags still attached!


----------



## ladysarah

Antonia said:


> I have tried MML in the past.  They have the most amazing quality things but they are not cheap.  Their dresses are close to $300 each.  I think the styles are more 'corporate' but they do have things that work well in my wardrobe.  Colors/styles all mix and match pretty well.  It's fun getting the BENTO box and seeing what they sent you!  I did it for a few months and then had to stop because it was getting too expensive.  I miss it though!  I still buy here and there but sometimes buy on Ebay!  I just purchased one of their dresses on Ebay for $100 less than retail and it was new with tags still attached!


oh bento box! do tell us more...


----------



## doloresmia

On Saturday I lift my shopping ban. Will need some minimalist support to not go crazy!

Here are two different rationalizations in my mind

1. Ok you lived! Four weeks, no shopping, you can do it. You have proven you don’t need to shop!

By the way, I also started a cleanse. And am sort of only eating vegetables and these shakes... sort of proud of myself for staying sort of true for last 5 days. Worst part is the supplements

I mention it because I get similar boost from eating and shopping. It makes sense, our historical survival mechanism is geared toward hoarding food and supplies... except most of us live where food and ANY other needs are literally a click away. Our psychological evolution hasn’t kept up

2. Go ahead, you made it and time to treat yourself to - flood gates open - where to stop.

By the way DH bought me a white button down anne Fontaine shirt last night. Beautiful and unnecessary and I want it because it was sweet of him, and I don’t want it because it will hang in my white shirt collection which I call - ode to the almost perfect white shirt

So advice, jokes and so forth accepted!


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> oh bento box! do tell us more...


Well, you sign up and let them know your size and your style and they send you a box of about 5-6 things varying from tops/pants/dresses/accessories which you get to try on and decide what you'd like to keep or send back.  They give you 3-4 days to decide and they include a pre-paid return label/bag to put everything in that you don't want.  You only get charged for the items you keep.  The box it comes in is very nicely packaged and it all comes nicely folded and inside a heavy duty zip lock bag that you get to keep-lol!  The clothes are mostly made in NYC and most are machine washable!  I highly recommend them if you can afford it!  The quality is on par with Theory if you are familiar with that brand.


----------



## Antonia

Aerdem said:


> Perhaps not minimalist in the traditional sense of number of times, but I made a concerted effort to overhaul everything to solely neutral classics. House of Card’s Claire Underwood is my muse!


Obsessed with your closet!!!  Everything looks amazing!  I also have mostly neutral clothes and love that everything goes with everything!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ode to the almost perfect white shirt collection! Doloresmia you are funny!!


----------



## Antonia

ladysarah said:


> oh bento box! do tell us more...


https://mmlafleur.com/mdash/mm-lafleur-design-philosophy-miyako-nakamura

Here is a little snippet about the company and their quality.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> On Saturday I lift my shopping ban. Will need some minimalist support to not go crazy!
> 
> Here are two different rationalizations in my mind
> 
> 1. Ok you lived! Four weeks, no shopping, you can do it. You have proven you don’t need to shop!
> 
> By the way, I also started a cleanse. And am sort of only eating vegetables and these shakes... sort of proud of myself for staying sort of true for last 5 days. Worst part is the supplements
> 
> I mention it because I get similar boost from eating and shopping. It makes sense, our historical survival mechanism is geared toward hoarding food and supplies... except most of us live where food and ANY other needs are literally a click away. Our psychological evolution hasn’t kept up
> 
> 2. Go ahead, you made it and time to treat yourself to - flood gates open - where to stop.
> 
> By the way DH bought me a white button down anne Fontaine shirt last night. Beautiful and unnecessary and I want it because it was sweet of him, and I don’t want it because it will hang in my white shirt collection which I call - ode to the almost perfect white shirt
> 
> So advice, jokes and so forth accepted!




If questioned, I will henceforth quote you re "psychological evolution" not keeping up! As for white shirts, my quest for the perfect white shirt continues. 
Any suggestions you might have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> On Saturday I lift my shopping ban. Will need some minimalist support to not go crazy!
> Here are two different rationalizations in my mind
> 1. Ok you lived! Four weeks, no shopping, you can do it. You have proven you don’t need to shop!
> By the way, I also started a cleanse. And am sort of only eating vegetables and these shakes... sort of proud of myself for staying sort of true for last 5 days. Worst part is the supplements
> I mention it because I get similar boost from eating and shopping. It makes sense, our historical survival mechanism is geared toward hoarding food and supplies... except most of us live where food and ANY other needs are literally a click away. Our psychological evolution hasn’t kept up
> 2. Go ahead, you made it and time to treat yourself to - flood gates open - where to stop.
> By the way DH bought me a white button down anne Fontaine shirt last night. Beautiful and unnecessary and I want it because it was sweet of him, and I don’t want it because it will hang in my white shirt collection which I call - ode to the almost perfect white shirt
> So advice, jokes and so forth accepted!



I’m waiting for some paint to dry. When it does, I will post a photo dedicated to your success. Be prepared to be *underwhelmed.*  But I’m making an effort.....hopefully today but possibly tomorrow.  This notice won’t spoil my so-called “surprise”....as it’s small, silly and not that clever.  But I’m making a special version just for you.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’m waiting for some paint to dry. When it does, I will post a photo dedicated to your success. Be prepared to be *underwhelmed.*  But I’m making an effort.....hopefully today but possibly tomorrow.  This notice won’t spoil my so-called “surprise”....as it’s small, silly and not that clever.  But I’m making a special version just for you.



Awesome! Looking forward to the unveiling!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> If questioned, I will henceforth quote you re "psychological evolution" not keeping up! As for white shirts, my quest for the perfect white shirt continues.
> Any suggestions you might have would be greatly appreciated!



Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt 

Work 
1. Fitted
2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up 
3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute 

Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc. 

the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now 

I had a the row shirt for $790 but returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself. 

Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store

http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx

Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]

Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.

Casual
1. Linen
2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
3. Crisp collar 
4. Wrinkles elegantly 
5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants 

I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim

Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look. 

I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.

I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.

Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!

My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!


----------



## doloresmia

Oh yes and for t shirts, right now I mostly have ATM slub v necks. They are pricey, but the slub material whatever that is lasts. Not crazy about the fit, I might go down a size next time I need to refresh 

Have tried j crew - don’t like the weight, although they have a new line that felt good when I was in their store not buying anything last night. 

James Perse didn’t tend to last long and developed little pinholes. Also pricey

Wilt I also like but oversized and the deep v necks expose my boobs and belly during spin class in a way I find unappealing and prefer to preserve the world from


----------



## Antonia

doloresmia said:


> Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt
> 
> Work
> 1. Fitted
> 2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up
> 3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute
> 
> Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc.
> 
> the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now
> 
> I had a the row shirt for $790 but returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself.
> 
> Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store
> 
> http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx
> 
> Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]
> 
> Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.
> 
> Casual
> 1. Linen
> 2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
> 3. Crisp collar
> 4. Wrinkles elegantly
> 5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants
> 
> I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim
> 
> Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look.
> 
> I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.
> 
> I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.
> 
> Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!
> 
> My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!
> 
> View attachment 4170976


Thanks for letting us know about this brand....I've never heard of her!  Are they worth the price?  I like how the collar stands up, it looks so classy!!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to the unveiling!!!!


Zen Dog, finally got a new look and messages for us both. Well, you got more love than I did.


Bad lighting....


----------



## diane278

This is what I see when I open my closet door.


----------



## Antonia

LOL that's awesome!


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> This is what I see when I open my closet door.
> View attachment 4171111



I love it! [emoji38][emoji173]️[emoji38]


----------



## bagnut1

Hilarious, so glad I discovered this thread from mention in the max-min thread by @ladysarah.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Zen Dog, finally got a new look and messages for us both. Well, you got more love than I did.
> View attachment 4171110
> 
> Bad lighting....



I love it!!!!! Hilarious and so wrong. Soooo wrong

Zen Dog how will I know when I have overdone it [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

Antonia said:


> Thanks for letting us know about this brand....I've never heard of her!  Are they worth the price?  I like how the collar stands up, it looks so classy!!



I think the quality will be good - don’t have a lot of longevity with the shirt.... hoping the crispness lasts.

In terms of being worth the price, i have paid more and less in the search for a good shirt.... and multiple times over. If this keeps me from spending more money on almost perfect shirts then I feel it is worth it.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I love it!!!!! Hilarious and so wrong. Soooo wrong
> 
> Zen Dog how will I know when I have overdone it [emoji3]


I don’t know. I’ll ask him. He’s a dog of few words so he may leave it up to your common sense.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt
> 
> Work
> 1. Fitted
> 2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up
> 3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute
> 
> Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc.
> 
> the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now
> 
> I had a the row shirt for $790 but returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself.
> 
> Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store
> 
> http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx
> 
> Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]
> 
> Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.
> 
> Casual
> 1. Linen
> 2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
> 3. Crisp collar
> 4. Wrinkles elegantly
> 5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants
> 
> I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim
> 
> Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look.
> 
> I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.
> 
> I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.
> 
> Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!
> 
> My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!
> 
> View attachment 4170976




You’re a lady after my own heart when it comes to white shirts. I totally agree on the AF shirts looking dingy. 

I feel that cuts that worked for me in my 30s and 40s aren’t as flattering any more. I haven’t gained weight but I think my shape has changed a bit. 

I’ve found with uniqlo linen the colour of the shirt affects the drape and how much it creases. The off-white is fine, the pale blue and green are like sand paper after a wash and require a lot of steaming. Maybe it’s the dye but the overall effort to benefit ratio is pretty low so I rarely wear them. And yes, they’re kind of narrow at the hip and depending on what I’ve been eating some days they just don’t fit so well. 

I like Theory clothes; but haven’t found a Theory shirt that likes me back. 

I had a couple of J Crew ones years ago I liked and thought looked great, until I saw a photo of myself and realized they weren’t all that nice on me. 

Thank you so much for all your other suggestions- and I will definitely try 9-ah but perhaps not the $790 shirt, since I’d expect the shirt to make me coffee, which I will likely spill on my crisp new white shirt...


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> This is what I see when I open my closet door.
> View attachment 4171111


That’s just the finishing touch missing from our closets. The wardrobe god statue... please do send in more photos for the big post  . I have tons, but things keep evolving - nearly reaching enlightenment...


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt
> 
> Work
> 1. Fitted
> 2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up
> 3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute
> 
> Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc.
> 
> the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now
> 
> I had a the row shirt for $790 but returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself.
> 
> Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store
> 
> http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx
> 
> Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]
> 
> Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.
> 
> Casual
> 1. Linen
> 2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
> 3. Crisp collar
> 4. Wrinkles elegantly
> 5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants
> 
> I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim
> 
> Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look.
> 
> I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.
> 
> I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.
> 
> Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!
> 
> My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!
> 
> View attachment 4170976


Very very useful thank you! We could start the ‘perfect white shirt ‘ thread  pics only. I like most of those you suggested - also remember your collection of ‘almost perfect’ is super useful. Even a minimalist closet ( hollow laugh) needs more than one white shirt. I can only wear mine once and then have to wash them. No matter what brand life is harsh on white shirts, mine never last that long. I’d say a year is maximum lifespan


----------



## Giuliana

Antonia said:


> I have tried MML in the past.  They have the most amazing quality things but they are not cheap.  Their dresses are close to $300 each.  I think the styles are more 'corporate' but they do have things that work well in my wardrobe.  Colors/styles all mix and match pretty well.  It's fun getting the BENTO box and seeing what they sent you!  I did it for a few months and then had to stop because it was getting too expensive.  I miss it though!  I still buy here and there but sometimes buy on Ebay!  I just purchased one of their dresses on Ebay for $100 less than retail and it was new with tags still attached!



Thanks for sharing your experience with MML! It turns out they have a showroom near my office and I made an appointment for this afternoon.



doloresmia said:


> Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt
> 
> Work
> 1. Fitted
> 2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up
> 3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute
> 
> Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc.
> 
> the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now
> 
> I had a the row shirt for $790 but returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself.
> 
> Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store
> 
> http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx
> 
> Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]
> 
> Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.
> 
> Casual
> 1. Linen
> 2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
> 3. Crisp collar
> 4. Wrinkles elegantly
> 5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants
> 
> I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim
> 
> Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look.
> 
> I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.
> 
> I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.
> 
> Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!
> 
> My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!
> 
> View attachment 4170976



I have given up on the perfect white shirt and am now mostly wearing silk blouses. They are more comfortable on me and I can get away without ironing them.


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> This is what I see when I open my closet door.
> View attachment 4171111



[emoji3]Is it working so far?


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> [emoji3]Is it working so far?


Well, I didn’t buy anything yesterday, after he perched himself in my closet.  Actually, I think it’ll help a lot.  I can be an impulsive buyer.  If I get past 24-48 hours, I usually cool off.  Knowing myself, I’m sure there are things out there that can glide right past my watch dog.


----------



## Antonia

Giuliana said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with MML! It turns out they have a showroom near my office and I made an appointment for this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given up on the perfect white shirt and am now mostly wearing silk blouses. They are more comfortable on me and I can get away without ironing them.


Oh awesome!  Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Well, I didn’t buy anything yesterday, after he perched himself in my closet.  Actually, I think it’ll help a lot.  I can be an impulsive buyer.  If I get past 24-48 hours, I usually cool off.  Knowing myself, I’m sure there are things out there that can glide right past my watch dog.



Don’t forget to rub its head. Lack of appropriate
Attention might cause issues later


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience with MML! It turns out they have a showroom near my office and I made an appointment for this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> I have given up on the perfect white shirt and am now mostly wearing silk blouses. They are more comfortable on me and I can get away without ironing them.



What brands are you choosing?


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Very very useful thank you! We could start the ‘perfect white shirt ‘ thread  pics only. I like most of those you suggested - also remember your collection of ‘almost perfect’ is super useful. Even a minimalist closet ( hollow laugh) needs more than one white shirt. I can only wear mine once and then have to wash them. No matter what brand life is harsh on white shirts, mine never last that long. I’d say a year is maximum lifespan



It may be that white shirts aren’t meant to last

I kind of feel like a discussion of our favorite work pants like we had a few days ago, white shirt or whatever fits in a minimalist thread since so many of us have continued to consume in an effort to find the piece that that works.... and then the closet overfloweth


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Don’t forget to rub its head. Lack of appropriate
> Attention might cause issues later


Good advice! Thanks!
I’m safe for days. I’m scheduled to spend the weekend at a friends  beach house. I’ll be drinking and eating, but not shopping.  (A couple of glasses of wine and I’m ready for a nap.) So, I don’t feel Like I’m in any danger at all. For now.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Good advice! Thanks!
> I’m safe for days. I’m scheduled to spend the weekend at a friends  beach house. I’ll be drinking and eating, but not shopping.  (A couple of glasses of wine and I’m ready for a nap.) So, I don’t feel Like I’m in any danger at all. For now.



Sounds lovely - good you don’t drink and shop!

Have been thinking about the role in delayed gratification shopping, eating and emotional outbursts. So much of our lives are now oriented to now and immediacy - hard to value delaying gratification. 

I think this is why I have a tendency to want to buy a second xxxx immediately if I buy something I love. H is like that for me, my first bag I loved so much I immediately began the search for the second. Other than H [emoji3] the second or third in a string has diminishing marginal emotional returns for me.

Have to remember this sequence - acquire, use and then look for second rather than my typical acquire and re-acquire.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Sounds lovely - good you don’t drink and shop!
> Have been thinking about the role in delayed gratification shopping, eating and emotional outbursts. So much of our lives are now oriented to now and immediacy - hard to value delaying gratification.
> I think this is why I have a tendency to want to buy a second xxxx immediately if I buy something I love. H is like that for me, my first bag I loved so much I immediately began the search for the second. Other than H [emoji3] the second or third in a string has diminishing marginal emotional returns for me.
> Have to remember this sequence - acquire, use and then look for second rather than my typical acquire and re-acquire.


I’m in the same boat, sister!  I repeated the same bag styles.  I bought the rouge grenat Octogone and loved it so much that I added the noir one.  I bought the craie colored BdC and then added one in brown hunter leather.  Hopefully, Zen Dog will help me resolve some of my craziness.


----------



## Giuliana

Antonia said:


> Oh awesome!  Let us know how it goes!!


I didn't have any luck at MML. I liked the styles/cuts, but the pants were not as comfortable as I would have liked them to be. Also, a lot of the items were made of polyester and I prefer natural fibers. 


doloresmia said:


> What brands are you choosing?


Most of my silk blouses are from Joie. It's been hit or miss though. I have some from a couple of years ago that have held up well and two I bought this year got snags and faded really quickly. I also have a blouse from Weekend MaxMara from several years ago. Other brands I tried that did not work for me were Anne Fontaine and Cuyana


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> It may be that white shirts aren’t meant to last
> 
> I kind of feel like a discussion of our favorite work pants like we had a few days ago, white shirt or whatever fits in a minimalist thread since so many of us have continued to consume in an effort to find the piece that that works.... and then the closet overfloweth


I am extremely guilty of consuming in an effort to find the perfect piece, but one thing that has changed since I read Marie Kondo is that I don't keep stuff that doesn't work. If it doesn't make me feel good when I wear it I give it away even if I only wore it a couple of times. I realized that it does affect my mood if I have to keep adjusting a piece that doesn't fit right or that pinches me somewhere or that just doesn't work for me. Unfortunately, I don't always realize this when I try something on, sometimes it becomes apparent after a few wears, but I am still happier to give it away and have fewer things that I really like. I wish I were better at predicting what really works for me though. I am trying to pay more attention to materials and also trying to buy less expensive things. I used to think that if I spend more I can get the prefect item but most of the time this has not been true. 

I am starting to look into Eileen Fisher more since I like the materials and the concept of being comfortable, washable, and combinable. I ordered a few things that were on sale and will see how they work out.


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> I am extremely guilty of consuming in an effort to find the perfect piece, but one thing that has changed since I read Marie Kondo is that I don't keep stuff that doesn't work. If it doesn't make me feel good when I wear it I give it away even if I only wore it a couple of times. I realized that it does affect my mood if I have to keep adjusting a piece that doesn't fit right or that pinches me somewhere or that just doesn't work for me. Unfortunately, I don't always realize this when I try something on, sometimes it becomes apparent after a few wears, but I am still happier to give it away and have fewer things that I really like. I wish I were better at predicting what really works for me though. I am trying to pay more attention to materials and also trying to buy less expensive things. I used to think that if I spend more I can get the prefect item but most of the time this has not been true.
> 
> I am starting to look into Eileen Fisher more since I like the materials and the concept of being comfortable, washable, and combinable. I ordered a few things that were on sale and will see how they work out.



I wear a lot of EF tops, dresses and jackets. I can wear S or XS in her oversized tunics & dresses, but a medium in her more narrow shapes...I’m not a small person. (I’m about 5’ 5” and weight about 145 lbs.)  I often order two sizes and keep the one that fits. I find them very accommodating to work with...


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> I am extremely guilty of consuming in an effort to find the perfect piece, but one thing that has changed since I read Marie Kondo is that I don't keep stuff that doesn't work. If it doesn't make me feel good when I wear it I give it away even if I only wore it a couple of times. I realized that it does affect my mood if I have to keep adjusting a piece that doesn't fit right or that pinches me somewhere or that just doesn't work for me. Unfortunately, I don't always realize this when I try something on, sometimes it becomes apparent after a few wears, but I am still happier to give it away and have fewer things that I really like. I wish I were better at predicting what really works for me though. I am trying to pay more attention to materials and also trying to buy less expensive things. I used to think that if I spend more I can get the prefect item but most of the time this has not been true.
> 
> I am starting to look into Eileen Fisher more since I like the materials and the concept of being comfortable, washable, and combinable. I ordered a few things that were on sale and will see how they work out.



I think the key is fabric content and weight - no matter the brand or price. Some of this you have to see in person though. 

Looking forward to your EF finds.... she has a great message about corporate responsibility and sustainable fashion.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am feeling great that I just went through my fall winter stuff and cut a third of it. It's all stuffed into a carry on size roller piece of luggage, which also is to be donated. Yay. 7 pairs of jeans, 7 other pants, 2 skirts, 2 sweater dresses, and a few great cashmere cardigans and 3-4 blouses and then the rest is gone! Yay!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am feeling great that I just went through my fall winter stuff and cut a third of it. It's all stuffed into a carry on size roller piece of luggage, which also is to be donated. Yay. 7 pairs of jeans, 7 other pants, 2 skirts, 2 sweater dresses, and a few great cashmere cardigans and 3-4 blouses and then the rest is gone! Yay!


Congratulations!  That’s quite an accomplishment!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am feeling great that I just went through my fall winter stuff and cut a third of it. Yay!



You inspired this:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It’s such a good feeling!!


----------



## diane278

I always feel like I’ve lost weight when I thin things out. It’s stopping the influx that gets me


----------



## diane278

double Post. Oops


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> I didn't have any luck at MML. I liked the styles/cuts, but the pants were not as comfortable as I would have liked them to be. Also, a lot of the items were made of polyester and I prefer natural fibers.
> 
> Most of my silk blouses are from Joie. It's been hit or miss though. I have some from a couple of years ago that have held up well and two I bought this year got snags and faded really quickly. I also have a blouse from Weekend MaxMara from several years ago. Other brands I tried that did not work for me were Anne Fontaine and Cuyana



So do the silks wrinkle a lot? I look for heavy weights or chiffon’s that hopefully don’t show what I have been doing - sitting on my butt - for the last x period

I tried a Jolie shirt but it got ratty.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am feeling great that I just went through my fall winter stuff and cut a third of it. It's all stuffed into a carry on size roller piece of luggage, which also is to be donated. Yay. 7 pairs of jeans, 7 other pants, 2 skirts, 2 sweater dresses, and a few great cashmere cardigans and 3-4 blouses and then the rest is gone! Yay!



Congrats -[emoji323][emoji323][emoji323][emoji323] - what criteria did you follow?


----------



## Tinn3rz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am feeling great that I just went through my fall winter stuff and cut a third of it. It's all stuffed into a carry on size roller piece of luggage, which also is to be donated. Yay. 7 pairs of jeans, 7 other pants, 2 skirts, 2 sweater dresses, and a few great cashmere cardigans and 3-4 blouses and then the rest is gone! Yay!



There’s no feeling like the feeling of progress. Congrats!!


----------



## doloresmia

Chilling to me - but it is the Atlantic magazine and they are apocalyptic generally 

‘We Are All Accumulating Mountains of Things’

https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/567985/


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> So do the silks wrinkle a lot? I look for heavy weights or chiffon’s that hopefully don’t show what I have been doing - sitting on my butt - for the last x period
> 
> I tried a Jolie shirt but it got ratty.



They wrinkle a bit, but not too bad. I had one that got quite bad and I think it was because the silk was thinner. This one didn’t wash well either.


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> I wear a lot of EF tops, dresses and jackets. I can wear S or XS in her oversized tunics & dresses, but a medium in her more narrow shapes...I’m not a small person. (I’m about 5’ 5” and weight about 145 lbs.)  I often order two sizes and keep the one that fits. I find them very accommodating to work with...



That’s great to hear. I hope what I ordered works.



doloresmia said:


> I think the key is fabric content and weight - no matter the brand or price. Some of this you have to see in person though.
> 
> Looking forward to your EF finds.... she has a great message about corporate responsibility and sustainable fashion.



The package is supposed to get here next week. Will try to report back then.


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> Chilling to me - but it is the Atlantic magazine and they are apocalyptic generally
> 
> ‘We Are All Accumulating Mountains of Things’
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/567985/



That’s terrible. It’s become so easy to order things. I try to get rid of one thing we’re not using each day to keep us from accumulating too much stuff, but I need to watch the inflow more closely. I like to think that I mostly buy to replace things not add more, but I don’t keep track closely enough to know if it’s true.


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Chilling to me - but it is the Atlantic magazine and they are apocalyptic generally
> 
> ‘We Are All Accumulating Mountains of Things’
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/567985/



Thanks for the article! So true - especially if you don’t have a 1 in, 1 out rule.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Chilling to me - but it is the Atlantic magazine and they are apocalyptic generally
> 
> ‘We Are All Accumulating Mountains of Things’
> 
> https://www.theatlantic.com/amp/article/567985/


Thank you for this scary article. I am shocked at the amount of rubbish we produce, even though I recycle obsessively and try to be mindful of what I buy (or even accept as gifts) it seems to accumulate. However I think it needs to be dealt at a higher level. For example fast fashion companies routinely produce more than they can sell ( production is cheap right?) and then destroy the surplus. Even companies which we ain’t cheap like Burberry have been guilty.
I used to buy byTerry cosmetics which are very effective  don’t test on animals etc. The packaging was exquisite but such a waste! Those beautiful compacts could not be recycled or refilled.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> Congrats -[emoji323][emoji323][emoji323][emoji323] - what criteria did you follow?



Konmari joy spark or not. I think I thinned F/W by almost half.


----------



## Giuliana

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for this scary article. I am shocked at the amount of rubbish we produce, even though I recycle obsessively and try to be mindful of what I buy (or even accept as gifts) it seems to accumulate. However I think it needs to be dealt at a higher level. For example fast fashion companies routinely produce more than they can sell ( production is cheap right?) and then destroy the surplus. Even companies which we ain’t cheap like Burberry have been guilty.
> I used to buy byTerry cosmetics which are very effective  don’t test on animals etc. The packaging was exquisite but such a waste! Those beautiful compacts could not be recycled or refilled.



By the way, the article made me think of this zero waste blog of a lady who reduced her annual trash to a small jar. It’s quite extreme but provides food for thought 
https://zerowastehome.com

She has a 15!!! piece capsule wardrobe. Apparently it all fits into a carry on and she can rent out their house when they travel 
https://zerowastehome.com/2016/09/08/my-capsule-wardrobe-15-items-50-outfits/


----------



## Giuliana

Giuliana said:


> They wrinkle a bit, but not too bad. I had one that got quite bad and I think it was because the silk was thinner. This one didn’t wash well either.



By the way, I thought I’d add some stock fotos for illustration 

This is the Joie blouse that wrinkled a lot and faded quickly 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These are the ones that have worked well. They are more on the casual side, but are ok for my office if I don’t have meetings


----------



## Coconuts40

Giuliana said:


> By the way, the article made me think of this zero waste blog of a lady who reduced her annual trash to a small jar. It’s quite extreme but provides food for thought
> https://zerowastehome.com
> 
> She has a 15!!! piece capsule wardrobe. Apparently it all fits into a carry on and she can rent out their house when they travel
> https://zerowastehome.com/2016/09/08/my-capsule-wardrobe-15-items-50-outfits/



Wow I love this woman's capsule collection!

I am really starting to reconsider how I spend my hard-earned dollars but also have been appalled by the mess we are making of the environment with fast fashion.  This summer I only purchased one pair of pants.  That's it!!  They are wide-legged pants and can be worn in the summer with sneaker/heels and in the fall with boots.  Every time I am tempted to purchase clothes, I ask myself how it will benefit my current wardrobe.  My coats are beautiful and worn for years and years.  My shoes, jewelry and handbags -same thing, timeless items.  

My favourite summer skirt and dress I have worn for 7 years in a row, and still looks fantastic!   I think times have changed where it is taboo to wear the same item over and over.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Thank you for this scary article. I am shocked at the amount of rubbish we produce, even though I recycle obsessively and try to be mindful of what I buy (or even accept as gifts) it seems to accumulate. However I think it needs to be dealt at a higher level. For example fast fashion companies routinely produce more than they can sell ( production is cheap right?) and then destroy the surplus. Even companies which we ain’t cheap like Burberry have been guilty.
> I used to buy byTerry cosmetics which are very effective  don’t test on animals etc. The packaging was exquisite but such a waste! Those beautiful compacts could not be recycled or refilled.



There was something I was reading the other day about recycling being a farce, so yeah. Today I try to choose product that I think will have an after life - I am second owner, I can recycle or I can resell.


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> By the way, I thought I’d add some stock fotos for illustration
> 
> This is the Joie blouse that wrinkled a lot and faded quickly
> 
> These are the ones that have worked well. They are more on the casual side, but are ok for my office if I don’t have



 Those are very pretty!


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> By the way, the article made me think of this zero waste blog of a lady who reduced her annual trash to a small jar. It’s quite extreme but provides food for thought
> https://zerowastehome.com
> 
> She has a 15!!! piece capsule wardrobe. Apparently it all fits into a carry on and she can rent out their house when they travel
> https://zerowastehome.com/2016/09/08/my-capsule-wardrobe-15-items-50-outfits/



She does pretty well with the capsule wardrobe. It actually makes you realize less can be more.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Konmari joy spark or not. I think I thinned F/W by almost half.



Here is a short video that goes through pros and cons of different popular minimalist techniques 

It makes me laugh that he is concerned people will get rid of seasonal clothing if they start in winter and don’t use summer stuff for example


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Exactly! It's not like I can't feel attached to an amazing cashmere cardigan in August even though it's not cold enough to wear it.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Here is a short video that goes through pros and cons of different popular minimalist techniques
> 
> It makes me laugh that he is concerned people will get rid of seasonal clothing if they start in winter and don’t use summer stuff for example
> 
> 
> Interesting video, although I feel that he oversimplifies things and perhaps doesn't factor in a huge scarf collection...
> 
> I really enjoy this thread and am loving everyone's input, which has energized me to attack my closets again.  Checking out Nina McLemore next week too.


----------



## doloresmia

Felt like he was reaching for cons [emoji3]

Ok I just realized I am like five days from when I announced my ban on TPF although I could be done based on my last online order [emoji54][emoji51][emoji55]


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Felt like he was reaching for cons [emoji3]
> 
> Ok I just realized I am like five days from when I announced my ban on TPF although I could be done based on my last online order [emoji54][emoji51][emoji55]



Think minimalist thoughts and resist... says the woman who just bought a CSGM on the bay.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Felt like he was reaching for cons [emoji3]
> Ok I just realized I am like five days from when I announced my ban on TPF although I could be done based on my last online order [emoji54][emoji51][emoji55]



You’re doing great! This is just the withdrawal period.  (Zen Dog says you are a star pupil...he has tremendous faith in you.)


----------



## ladysarah

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Konmari joy spark or not. I think I thinned F/W by almost half.





Giuliana said:


> By the way, I thought I’d add some stock fotos for illustration
> 
> This is the Joie blouse that wrinkled a lot and faded quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4173247
> 
> 
> These are the ones that have worked well. They are more on the casual side, but are ok for my office if I don’t have meetings
> View attachment 4173252
> View attachment 4173253
> View attachment 4173254
> View attachment 4173255





Coconuts40 said:


> Wow I love this woman's capsule collection!
> 
> I am really starting to reconsider how I spend my hard-earned dollars but also have been appalled by the mess we are making of the environment with fast fashion. .





doloresmia said:


> There was something I was reading the other day about recycling being a farce, so yeah. Today I try to choose product that I think will have an after life - I am second owner, I can recycle or I can resell.



Ladies,  you are all invited to visit my blog and share your comments. Just done a piece on shopping patterns leading us all astray. Your experience on the subject and views are invaluable...


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> Those are very pretty!



Thank you!

By the way, do you have suggestions for the perfect sweater/cardigan/jacket to layer over shirts and blouses? I’m still struggling with either fit or quality/durability here.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Think minimalist thoughts and resist... says the woman who just bought a CSGM on the bay.



Well before we can judge this, we need to see what you got!!!! It is still minimalist if it fills a gap. Hahahaha


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You’re doing great! This is just the withdrawal period.  (Zen Dog says you are a star pupil...he has tremendous faith in you.)



Hello doll! How is your shopping free weekend going?

Has zen dog been floating in your dreams?


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way, do you have suggestions for the perfect sweater/cardigan/jacket to layer over shirts and blouses? I’m still struggling with either fit or quality/durability here.



Ahhh yes, the other quest [emoji3]

Here are my favorite brands

Generally speaking I go for cropped sweaters or boleros and the best are in no particular order - Oscar de la rents, Carolina Herrera and Michael kors. You can find them on Therealreal, gilt and so forth for less so you don’t have to pay retail. 

This gives you an idea - Personally i wear them with fitted tops like a Wolford body suit, high waisted wide leg pants or skirt. As you can see from the photo they accentuate the waist and give you that nice tucked look while the high waist pant or skirt keeps you from feeling you have to suck on you stomach all the time




https://www.therealreal.com/product...ichael-kors-cropped-knit-cardigan-Bl9BjCoXpBE

My most used sweater is one like this from
Brora - I think I have had it for 5 years?




https://www.brorausa.com/

Then I used to have a number of Donna Karan New York (i think DKNY still makes these but I don’t have any experience with quality) open cardigans that could be flipped over the shoulder or tied. Only have one now in black. Has lasted 7 years? I used to have it on high rotation for travel. 

This is a steal! Does not look good on the dummy 
https://www.therealreal.com/product...karan-cashmere-high-low-cardigan-w-slash-tags

Please note I love these sites but am not sponsored by them gosh darn it! Online shopping for you helps me prevent my own acquisitions! And some of my best Cardis are older so may not be so available hence Therealreal links 

I have some old Ralph Lauren merino wool boyfriend sweaters that will last a long time. I hate the colors though as they were part of my search for a perfect oatmeal neutral cover my butt for some fitted midi dresses I have, so still looking. I had the perfect shade from bcbj but it got too ratty to wear

This is the idea - using a duster coat sweater from Eileen fisher here. I get loads of compliments on this sweater but it is so warm to wear I feel like I am having hot flashes!




Then for leopard I stalk Therealreal dolce and Gabbana [emoji3]. I have only had this sweater for a year but I am the second owner and it feels like it will last. Only giving you my secret as I am avoiding acquiring more So I don’t end up like a crazy leopard wearing lady




Generally I look for small knit merino wool or cashmere, cashmere silk blends. For summer linen knits feel pretty long lasting and Eileen fisher always has something in that style.

J crew has some decent ones but I find I have to try their stuff in person.

With your shirts I can see a cropped sweater that opposes the flowiness - I like opposing forces like cropped top with a long skirt, long vest with cropped pants, structured sweater with flowing pants, etc. or a cardigan like the Donna Karan.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Ladies,  you are all invited to visit my blog and share your comments. Just done a piece on shopping patterns leading us all astray. Your experience on the subject and views are invaluable...



Ok! Will check it out


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The luggage (that I'm also donating) full of donatable clothes. I took it to my neighbor across the street yesterday and she chose 3 items. I'll drop it round the neighborhood at 3 other friends' homes and then donate the leftovers.


----------



## Tinn3rz

For merino wool, I get my sweaters from Uniqlo. 30 bucks and they have lasted me a couple years so far - still looking new! Just throw it in the wash and not worry about it.

The only con is, they’re so cheap, I bought more than I need in colors I don’t really wear. So I’m donating all of the ones that aren’t black, navy, cream or oatmeal.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Ahhh yes, the other quest [emoji3]
> 
> Here are my favorite brands
> 
> Generally speaking I go for cropped sweaters or boleros and the best are in no particular order - Oscar de la rents, Carolina Herrera and Michael kors. You can find them on Therealreal, gilt and so forth for less so you don’t have to pay retail.
> 
> This gives you an idea - Personally i wear them with fitted tops like a Wolford body suit, high waisted wide leg pants or skirt. As you can see from the photo they accentuate the waist and give you that nice tucked look while the high waist pant or skirt keeps you from feeling you have to suck on you stomach all the time
> 
> View attachment 4174246
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ichael-kors-cropped-knit-cardigan-Bl9BjCoXpBE
> 
> My most used sweater is one like this from
> Brora - I think I have had it for 5 years?
> 
> View attachment 4174245
> 
> 
> https://www.brorausa.com/
> 
> Then I used to have a number of Donna Karan New York (i think DKNY still makes these but I don’t have any experience with quality) open cardigans that could be flipped over the shoulder or tied. Only have one now in black. Has lasted 7 years? I used to have it on high rotation for travel.
> 
> This is a steal! Does not look good on the dummy
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...karan-cashmere-high-low-cardigan-w-slash-tags
> 
> Please note I love these sites but am not sponsored by them gosh darn it! Online shopping for you helps me prevent my own acquisitions! And some of my best Cardis are older so may not be so available hence Therealreal links
> 
> I have some old Ralph Lauren merino wool boyfriend sweaters that will last a long time. I hate the colors though as they were part of my search for a perfect oatmeal neutral cover my butt for some fitted midi dresses I have, so still looking. I had the perfect shade from bcbj but it got too ratty to wear
> 
> This is the idea - using a duster coat sweater from Eileen fisher here. I get loads of compliments on this sweater but it is so warm to wear I feel like I am having hot flashes!
> 
> View attachment 4174258
> 
> 
> Then for leopard I stalk Therealreal dolce and Gabbana [emoji3]. I have only had this sweater for a year but I am the second owner and it feels like it will last. Only giving you my secret as I am avoiding acquiring more So I don’t end up like a crazy leopard wearing lady
> 
> View attachment 4174261
> 
> 
> Generally I look for small knit merino wool or cashmere, cashmere silk blends. For summer linen knits feel pretty long lasting and Eileen fisher always has something in that style.
> 
> J crew has some decent ones but I find I have to try their stuff in person.
> 
> With your shirts I can see a cropped sweater that opposes the flowiness - I like opposing forces like cropped top with a long skirt, long vest with cropped pants, structured sweater with flowing pants, etc. or a cardigan like the Donna Karan.



Your style is absolutely amazing. I’m officially your virtual stalker. [emoji23] If you would like a job as my personal stylist you are hired.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Your style is absolutely amazing. I’m officially your virtual stalker. [emoji23] If you would like a job as my personal stylist you are hired.



LOL! I wish!!!! Hugs to you! My style uniform is so easy to replicate... by the way this style app makes it so fun to put my different outfits together... and am stuck sitting in the closet right now due to construction in living room and washing all bedding
So every other surface is covered with clean bedding or overflow from living room... so you all get the benefit of my being stuck until lunch!

- oversized sweater with shape with long pencil skirt or leggings like cropped pants. Although on me cropped pants or midi skirts are long. My favorite now is a proenza schouler with high front and back slits. Made of something that doesn’t wrinkle and seems tough... I loved it so much I bought a second in black and white stripes with a matching t-shirt. This is it with an H and M sweater that I love and is falling apart




- cropped top with wide leg pants

View attachment 4174402


- jersey dresses so they fit - although lately I have to double shapewear 

View attachment 4174401


My daily wear is a big sweatshirt or sweater, lululemon cropped leggings and sneakers. I am so excited now that there is a little nip in the air. The summer was crazy hot and this morning it was 61. Of course when the winter rains come I am going to be pissed! But that is why I have a lot of barenia h[emoji38].... cannot wear too much barenia imo!




View attachment 4174403


Most of my things have stretch to them as at my age gravity is not always kind.... or maybe it is the chocolate


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> LOL! I wish!!!! Hugs to you! My style uniform is so easy to replicate... by the way this style app makes it so fun to put my different outfits together... and am stuck sitting in the closet right now due to construction in living room and washing all bedding
> So every other surface is covered with clean bedding or overflow from living room... so you all get the benefit of my being stuck until lunch!
> 
> - oversized sweater with shape with long pencil skirt or leggings like cropped pants. Although on me cropped pants or midi skirts are long. My favorite now is a proenza schouler with high front and back slits. Made of something that doesn’t wrinkle and seems tough... I loved it so much I bought a second in black and white stripes with a matching t-shirt. This is it with an H and M sweater that I love and is falling apart
> 
> View attachment 4174398
> 
> 
> - cropped top with wide leg pants
> 
> View attachment 4174402
> 
> 
> - jersey dresses so they fit - although lately I have to double shapewear
> 
> View attachment 4174401
> 
> 
> My daily wear is a big sweatshirt or sweater, lululemon cropped leggings and sneakers. I am so excited now that there is a little nip in the air. The summer was crazy hot and this morning it was 61. Of course when the winter rains come I am going to be pissed! But that is why I have a lot of barenia h[emoji38].... cannot wear too much barenia imo!
> 
> View attachment 4174399
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174403
> 
> 
> Most of my things have stretch to them as at my age gravity is not always kind.... or maybe it is the chocolate



I don’t know why some of these photos show up with locks


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> For merino wool, I get my sweaters from Uniqlo. 30 bucks and they have lasted me a couple years so far - still looking new! Just throw it in the wash and not worry about it.
> 
> The only con is, they’re so cheap, I bought more than I need in colors I don’t really wear. So I’m donating all of the ones that aren’t black, navy, cream or oatmeal.



Lol - I tried a couple but didn’t get far. Will look again


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4174272
> 
> The luggage (that I'm also donating) full of donatable clothes. I took it to my neighbor across the street yesterday and she chose 3 items. I'll drop it round the neighborhood at 3 other friends' homes and then donate the leftovers.



Love this idea!!!! Makes me laugh at what might happen if I went through our building - probably get a hairy eyeball or two


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I tried a couple but didn’t get far. Will look again



I buy them a size larger because like you, I like them loose fitting with slim or skinny bottoms! My favorites are the boxy kind for jeans and pants. If I want to tuck it into a skirt, I wear the slim fit v neck ones. [emoji4]


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I don’t know why some of these photos show up with locks
> 
> View attachment 4174413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174415



Twinsies on the H KC, wish we were twinsies on all your Barenia [emoji7]. One day one day. Gotta clear out my closet first. [emoji6]


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I don’t know why some of these photos show up with locks
> 
> View attachment 4174413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174414
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174415




Wonderfully styled!!  I also like the way you're using the app..


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Well before we can judge this, we need to see what you got!!!! It is still minimalist if it fills a gap. Hahahaha



Its a navy galop CSGM.  Definitely fills a gap (which I might have created in order to accommodate the shawl).


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> Thank you!
> 
> By the way, do you have suggestions for the perfect sweater/cardigan/jacket to layer over shirts and blouses? I’m still struggling with either fit or quality/durability here.



I find even the softest wool scratchy and tend to wear cashmere- 2- or 4-ply depending on the weather. For cashmere I like Brora a lot London days.  There might be a US shop but I'm not sure.  There's also Kujten, a French company sourcing reasonable priced cashmere from Mongolia.  Nice styles and colours.  I've had a few things from them for a few years and they've held up well, with possibly a little more pilling than I'd like but easily removed with a cashmere comb.

For travel, I like the cashmere wraps from The Red Twist.  Great quality cashmere, and some of the money goes towards funding educational programs for girls.

I wear many (many) layers in the winter and find Uniqlo Heattech to be great for layering. The shirts come in different thicknesses, hold up reasonably well and look OK as a base layer.


----------



## scarf1

festus said:


> I find even the softest wool scratchy and tend to wear cashmere- 2- or 4-ply depending on the weather. For cashmere I like Brora a lot London days.  There might be a US shop but I'm not sure.  There's also Kujten, a French company sourcing reasonable priced cashmere from Mongolia.  Nice styles and colours.  I've had a few things from them for a few years and they've held up well, with possibly a little more pilling than I'd like but easily removed with a cashmere comb.
> 
> For travel, I like the cashmere wraps from The Red Twist.  Great quality cashmere, and some of the money goes towards funding educational programs for girls.
> 
> I wear many (many) layers in the winter and find Uniqlo Heattech to be great for layering. The shirts come in different thicknesses, hold up reasonably well and look OK as a base layer.


Another Brora fan here. I live in US. There is now a small store in NYC, also a US website. However I usually try to order from the UK website as the prices are a lot less, and the shipping to California is very fast.


----------



## festus

scarf1 said:


> Another Brora fan here. I live in US. There is now a small store in NYC, also a US website. However I usually try to order from the UK website as the prices are a lot less, and the shipping to California is very fast.



Good to know!  I live in the US now, and tend to get my Brora/Kujten fix when I go to Europe in the summer.  Plus that VAT refund is always a plus...


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Twinsies on the H KC, wish we were twinsies on all your Barenia [emoji7]. One day one day. Gotta clear out my closet first. [emoji6]



Perhaps minimalist Bebe will motivate you!


----------



## doloresmia

scarf1 said:


> Another Brora fan here. I live in US. There is now a small store in NYC, also a US website. However I usually try to order from the UK website as the prices are a lot less, and the shipping to California is very fast.



I didn’t know we could do that! Ok great tip - love brora and my cropped sweater has developed a hole [emoji853] which I could try to fix


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Its a navy galop CSGM.  Definitely fills a gap (which I might have created in order to accommodate the shawl).



Oh that one is super!!!! Ok I declared my ban over since I checked the last pre-ban online order timing... 

All things fill gaps [emoji3] even made up ones 

I bought a long sleeve boat neck t shirt in a color I don’t have to wear with my navy the row vest a la Diane’s awesome outfit, an orange cardigan to go with a dark navy fitted dress I have, an oversized sweatshirt and a short sleeve leopard dolce and Gabbana cardigan that I saw when posting earlier earn it

I packed a bag for goodwill and threw two sweaters in my consign pile. One in, one out. 

Now am off to goodwill and to investigate rms beauty lip2cheek products. I like Product that does more than one thing and these came recommended to me


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Oh that one is super!!!! Ok I declared my ban over since I checked the last pre-ban online order timing...
> 
> All things fill gaps [emoji3] even made up ones
> 
> I bought a long sleeve boat neck t shirt in a color I don’t have to wear with my navy the row vest a la Diane’s awesome outfit, an orange cardigan to go with a dark navy fitted dress I have, an oversized sweatshirt and a short sleeve leopard dolce and Gabbana cardigan that I saw when posting earlier earn it
> 
> I packed a bag for goodwill and threw two sweaters in my consign pile. One in, one out.
> 
> Now am off to goodwill and to investigate rms beauty lip2cheek products. I like Product that does more than one thing and these came recommended to me



Love rms! Hopefully it works for you too!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hello doll! How is your shopping free weekend going?
> Has zen dog been floating in your dreams?



Great! We’re headed back now. There were was no temptation for shopping at all. Zen Dog will be back on duty soon. He’s in my face when I open my closet doors, and I think that’s what I need.


----------



## textilegirl

Flew to this thread following mention in the Hermes forum and have thoroughly enjoyed the ride.  My closet spruce up for fall will be starting shortly and I've been taking notes!

I did want to share that the best investment I've ever made to solve the shirt issue is to convince DH's tailor to make shirts for me too.  They weren't inexpensive but men's shirting fabrics are divine, and of course, the shirts *fit* . (For reference, it's been nearly impossible for me to find any sort of shirt that fits properly as I am short-waisted and amply endowed with a narrow back -- it's all up front, LOL!)  I've had absolutely no issues with quality either; men's shirting is designed to take a beating, and the array of possibilities in white alone is thrilling.  I've also gotten a few fitted linen shirts in this process.  Obviously, colors and print choices aren't endless, but my style is minimalist to begin with, and my scarves/shawls tend to carry the day as far as dramatic looks go.


----------



## festus

textilegirl said:


> Flew to this thread following mention in the Hermes forum and have thoroughly enjoyed the ride.  My closet spruce up for fall will be starting shortly and I've been taking notes!
> 
> I did want to share that the best investment I've ever made to solve the shirt issue is to convince DH's tailor to make shirts for me too.  They weren't inexpensive but men's shirting fabrics are divine, and of course, the shirts *fit* . (For reference, it's been nearly impossible for me to find any sort of shirt that fits properly as I am short-waisted and amply endowed with a narrow back -- it's all up front, LOL!)  I've had absolutely no issues with quality either; men's shirting is designed to take a beating, and the array of possibilities in white alone is thrilling.  I've also gotten a few fitted linen shirts in this process.  Obviously, colors and print choices aren't endless, but my style is minimalist to begin with, and my scarves/shawls tend to carry the day as far as dramatic looks go.



This is an excellent idea!!


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Love rms! Hopefully it works for you too!



I liked the idea, but the colors available didn’t suit me ☹️ of course I don’t generally do a lot with makeup and might have used too heavy a hand in trying to correct for the store lighting. 

In one case, pretty sure I looked like I was getting hives - not what I was going for.... 

I wanted a healthy tan look - their bronzer didn’t suit my current tone, but I will try again. Winter is coming.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> Flew to this thread following mention in the Hermes forum and have thoroughly enjoyed the ride.  My closet spruce up for fall will be starting shortly and I've been taking notes!
> 
> I did want to share that the best investment I've ever made to solve the shirt issue is to convince DH's tailor to make shirts for me too.  They weren't inexpensive but men's shirting fabrics are divine, and of course, the shirts *fit* . (For reference, it's been nearly impossible for me to find any sort of shirt that fits properly as I am short-waisted and amply endowed with a narrow back -- it's all up front, LOL!)  I've had absolutely no issues with quality either; men's shirting is designed to take a beating, and the array of possibilities in white alone is thrilling.  I've also gotten a few fitted linen shirts in this process.  Obviously, colors and print choices aren't endless, but my style is minimalist to begin with, and my scarves/shawls tend to carry the day as far as dramatic looks go.



Love this! Are you using the same tailor as your husband? I used to date a menswear designer who used himself as a fit model.... all his pants were designed for a man with a flat butt. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] but I digress, the real point was he told me men’s tailors worked with a flat cutting model whereas women’s tailor used curved dummies a la that Heidi Klum show whose name has escaped me where they drape a lot.

I would love to get my perfect men’s style linen white shirt tailored to make me not look boxy! Let’s see what you got!

Nothing like an H shawl to finish an outfit in my opinion! It just got cold this morning so I pulled one out for my morning Whole Foods run.


----------



## doloresmia

By the way, supposed to be prepping for a meeting tomorrow - but you my friends are so much more fun! And I am back sitting in my closet dreaming of What to get rid of without hurting its feelings.

Also planning my minimalistic outfit, of course!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> By the way, supposed to be prepping for a meeting tomorrow - but you my friends are so much more fun! And I am back sitting in my closet dreaming of What to get rid of without hurting its feelings.
> Also planning my minimalistic outfit, of course!



Zen Dog Speaks:
“Doloresmia, I’m sorry I misspelled your name. I was in a hurry to get this posted. Please excuse all typos.”


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I liked the idea, but the colors available didn’t suit me ☹️ of course I don’t generally do a lot with makeup and might have used too heavy a hand in trying to correct for the store lighting.
> 
> In one case, pretty sure I looked like I was getting hives - not what I was going for....
> 
> I wanted a healthy tan look - their bronzer didn’t suit my current tone, but I will try again. Winter is coming.



I don’t use bronzer so I don’t have a recommendation. I use rms for highlighter and eye shadow....but there’s this pen from Charlotte Tillbury that contours that I would consider trying.


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> Ahhh yes, the other quest [emoji3]
> 
> Here are my favorite brands
> 
> Generally speaking I go for cropped sweaters or boleros and the best are in no particular order - Oscar de la rents, Carolina Herrera and Michael kors. You can find them on Therealreal, gilt and so forth for less so you don’t have to pay retail.
> 
> This gives you an idea - Personally i wear them with fitted tops like a Wolford body suit, high waisted wide leg pants or skirt. As you can see from the photo they accentuate the waist and give you that nice tucked look while the high waist pant or skirt keeps you from feeling you have to suck on you stomach all the time
> 
> View attachment 4174246
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...ichael-kors-cropped-knit-cardigan-Bl9BjCoXpBE
> 
> My most used sweater is one like this from
> Brora - I think I have had it for 5 years?
> 
> View attachment 4174245
> 
> 
> https://www.brorausa.com/
> 
> Then I used to have a number of Donna Karan New York (i think DKNY still makes these but I don’t have any experience with quality) open cardigans that could be flipped over the shoulder or tied. Only have one now in black. Has lasted 7 years? I used to have it on high rotation for travel.
> 
> This is a steal! Does not look good on the dummy
> https://www.therealreal.com/product...karan-cashmere-high-low-cardigan-w-slash-tags
> 
> Please note I love these sites but am not sponsored by them gosh darn it! Online shopping for you helps me prevent my own acquisitions! And some of my best Cardis are older so may not be so available hence Therealreal links
> 
> I have some old Ralph Lauren merino wool boyfriend sweaters that will last a long time. I hate the colors though as they were part of my search for a perfect oatmeal neutral cover my butt for some fitted midi dresses I have, so still looking. I had the perfect shade from bcbj but it got too ratty to wear
> 
> This is the idea - using a duster coat sweater from Eileen fisher here. I get loads of compliments on this sweater but it is so warm to wear I feel like I am having hot flashes!
> 
> View attachment 4174258
> 
> 
> Then for leopard I stalk Therealreal dolce and Gabbana [emoji3]. I have only had this sweater for a year but I am the second owner and it feels like it will last. Only giving you my secret as I am avoiding acquiring more So I don’t end up like a crazy leopard wearing lady
> 
> View attachment 4174261
> 
> 
> Generally I look for small knit merino wool or cashmere, cashmere silk blends. For summer linen knits feel pretty long lasting and Eileen fisher always has something in that style.
> 
> J crew has some decent ones but I find I have to try their stuff in person.
> 
> With your shirts I can see a cropped sweater that opposes the flowiness - I like opposing forces like cropped top with a long skirt, long vest with cropped pants, structured sweater with flowing pants, etc. or a cardigan like the Donna Karan.



Than you for these great suggestions!! So far, I have been focused on long cardigans, but they don’t work well, so will look into cropped ones.

I really like the one by Donna Karan. Do these run true to size? I usually wear a 4 or Small in tops



festus said:


> I find even the softest wool scratchy and tend to wear cashmere- 2- or 4-ply depending on the weather. For cashmere I like Brora a lot London days.  There might be a US shop but I'm not sure.  There's also Kujten, a French company sourcing reasonable priced cashmere from Mongolia.  Nice styles and colours.  I've had a few things from them for a few years and they've held up well, with possibly a little more pilling than I'd like but easily removed with a cashmere comb.
> 
> For travel, I like the cashmere wraps from The Red Twist.  Great quality cashmere, and some of the money goes towards funding educational programs for girls.
> 
> I wear many (many) layers in the winter and find Uniqlo Heattech to be great for layering. The shirts come in different thicknesses, hold up reasonably well and look OK as a base layer.



Thank you!! I will look into these options. I still don’t understand what determines pilling, by the way. I have some pieces that don’t pill much and others that pill a lot even among more expensive ones to the point where combing them won’t help much.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Zen Dog Speaks:
> “Doloresmia, I’m sorry I misspelled your name. I was in a hurry to get this posted. Please excuse all typos.”
> View attachment 4174893



Hahahaha - thanks for the morning laugh! Back in the closet to hide from construction happening [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t use bronzer so I don’t have a recommendation. I use rms for highlighter and eye shadow....but there’s this pen from Charlotte Tillbury that contours that I would consider trying.



I appreciate recommendations! Looking for efficient minimalist make up that does more than one thing so I can have a clean makeup drawer - which is a mess despite the fact I don’t use a lot of makeup!


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Than you for these great suggestions!! So far, I have been focused on long cardigans, but they don’t work well, so will look into cropped ones.
> 
> I really like the one by Donna Karan. Do these run true to size? I usually wear a 4 or Small in tops
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I will look into these options. I still don’t understand what determines pilling, by the way. I have some pieces that don’t pill much and others that pill a lot even among more expensive ones to the point where combing them won’t help much.



You would be fine with a small in Donna Karan New York. I think the designation is S/P. Don’t know there is a huge difference with the medium. I am 5 1 and it hits at mid calf for me I think? At the longest part

I have heard different things about pilling - and If I recall the issue is the quality of cashmere and how tightly the original strands are woven? So my H shawls are wearing like iron - especially ones that pre-date 2008? However like you I have had sweaters that were very expensive and look ratty now and things that cost almost nothing and last.


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I appreciate recommendations! Looking for efficient minimalist make up that does more than one thing so I can have a clean makeup drawer - which is a mess despite the fact I don’t use a lot of makeup!



Same! After my closet, my bathroom cabinets are next [emoji53]


----------



## diane278

It would be helpful for me to see some of the outfits everyone is putting together.  I need inspiration to climb out of my rut....at least once in awhile. I know everyone here is quite a bit younger than I am and that does make a difference. I don’t want to look like MDAL....I’m happy with my age.  But I could use some updating and I think, if I could see some of your outfits, I might be able to gain a new perspective. I’d like to take a few current elements and try to use them in a way that will work for someone my age. Plus, an update would help me reduce what’s hanging in my closet.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> It would be helpful for me to see some of the outfits everyone is putting together.  I need inspiration to climb out of my rut....at least once in awhile. I know everyone here is quite a bit younger than I am and that does make a difference. I don’t want to look like MDAL....I’m happy with my age.  But I could use some updating and I think, if I could see some of your outfits, I might be able to gain a new perspective. I’d like to take a few current elements and try to use them in a way that will work for someone my age. Plus, an update would help me reduce what’s hanging in my closet.



I am almost 52 - so I don’t know that I am so much younger. 

Here are some of the outfits under consideration for me today. I am more or less clear on the pants and jewelry. Using my floppy 35 today so I can carry documents, but otherwise empty [emoji3]

It is cooler today but I don’t want to get overheated.... Between season dressing problems 

I like having colored top. This is my lead choice.




This is one of my favorite outfits. Very comfortable and chose a shorter pant that allows me to wear flats.




On this one I wonder whether the necklace fits. My favorite kimono sleeve sweater. DH thinks I look like a witch 




In keeping with the theme, I feel like the accessories might be too much and Would like to be more stark or Minimal in my approach. However I must wear a watch so I can surreptitiously check the time.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I am almost 52 - so I don’t know that I am so much younger.
> Here are some of the outfits under consideration for me today. I am more or less clear on the pants and jewelry. Using my floppy 35 today so I can carry documents, but otherwise empty [emoji3]
> It is cooler today but I don’t want to get overheated.... Between season dressing problems
> I like having colored top. This is my lead choice.
> View attachment 4175351
> 
> This is one of my favorite outfits. Very comfortable and chose a shorter pant that allows me to wear flats.
> View attachment 4175352
> 
> On this one I wonder whether the necklace fits. My favorite kimono sleeve sweater. DH thinks I look like a witch
> View attachment 4175353
> 
> In keeping with the theme, I feel like the accessories might be too much and Would like to be more stark or Minimal in my approach. However I must wear a watch so I can surreptitiously check the time.



Hope your meeting was successful. Thank you for these outfit examples. I love all of them. I haven’t  worn black tops since I was 50. I’m pale and wear little, if any, makeup. Black tends to drain any little color I have from my face. I think the next time I am shopping, I need to try on some tops that are not the tunics shapes I usually wear.


----------



## tbbbjb

Tinn3rz said:


> I don’t use bronzer so I don’t have a recommendation. I use rms for highlighter and eye shadow....but there’s this pen from Charlotte Tillbury that contours that I would consider trying.


Hi.  I've been lurking here for a while and thoroughly enjoyed the posts here.  I wanted to mention that I recently discovered what I believe to be a pricing error on Charlotte Tilbury products on Net-a-Porter.  they are selling quite a bit of their beauty products at a discount.  For example, eye shadow quads regularly $53, they have them at $39, lipsticks regularly $34, they have them at $25, the eye shadow chameleon regular $28, they have it at $20, the retoucher regularly $35, they have it at $24 and $27 and blush regularly $40, on there at $30.  Beach stick regular $45, on there $34.  I know that this is the minimalist thread but I wanted to contribute something that y'all may find useful.


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> You would be fine with a small in Donna Karan New York. I think the designation is S/P. Don’t know there is a huge difference with the medium. I am 5 1 and it hits at mid calf for me I think? At the longest part
> 
> I have heard different things about pilling - and If I recall the issue is the quality of cashmere and how tightly the original strands are woven? So my H shawls are wearing like iron - especially ones that pre-date 2008? However like you I have had sweaters that were very expensive and look ratty now and things that cost almost nothing and last.



Thank you! I will keep a lookout for a size S in the cardigan 

I also find that my older H shawls wear better. I think my most recent one is Panthera Pardus (after which I decided I have enough of them) and it pills quite a lot, but at least Stylebook says I’ve worn it 46 times (36 of which this year!) so it is getting some good use. Btw, out of curiosity I checked the Stylebook info on my other scarves and I have a cashmere silk from H’s men’s line that I have worn 111 times and it shows no pilling at all.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I am almost 52 - so I don’t know that I am so much younger.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits under consideration for me today. I am more or less clear on the pants and jewelry. Using my floppy 35 today so I can carry documents, but otherwise empty [emoji3]
> 
> It is cooler today but I don’t want to get overheated.... Between season dressing problems
> 
> I like having colored top. This is my lead choice.
> 
> View attachment 4175351
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite outfits. Very comfortable and chose a shorter pant that allows me to wear flats.
> 
> View attachment 4175352
> 
> 
> On this one I wonder whether the necklace fits. My favorite kimono sleeve sweater. DH thinks I look like a witch
> 
> View attachment 4175353
> 
> 
> In keeping with the theme, I feel like the accessories might be too much and Would like to be more stark or Minimal in my approach. However I must wear a watch so I can surreptitiously check the time.



These are great outfits. I’m trying to find a way to describe them to learn from your aesthetic. We are about the same age but we probably have a completely different body type. I’m busty/ hourglass/short waisted with thin arms and legs. These exact silhouettes would never work for me. To start I look terrible in pants.

Your outfits are neutral and minimalistic with contemporary shapes and classic yet of the moment well edited accessories and shoes. The result is a sophisticated elegant look that seems neither too old nor too young for you. You know how to stay current and you aren’t trying too hard.  Hmmm...  in short, they are perfect looks.

I want to throw away half of my closet. ‍♀️


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> It would be helpful for me to see some of the outfits everyone is putting together.  I need inspiration to climb out of my rut....at least once in awhile. I know everyone here is quite a bit younger than I am and that does make a difference. I don’t want to look like MDAL....I’m happy with my age.  But I could use some updating and I think, if I could see some of your outfits, I might be able to gain a new perspective. I’d like to take a few current elements and try to use them in a way that will work for someone my age. Plus, an update would help me reduce what’s hanging in my closet.



Here is my outfit today. All linen since it’s supposed to get hot. I mostly use stock pictures because I’m bad at taking pics of my items. My pants are a lighter/sand color than those in the picture, but same cut.


----------



## Tinn3rz

tbbbjb said:


> Hi.  I've been lurking here for a while and thoroughly enjoyed the posts here.  I wanted to mention that I recently discovered what I believe to be a pricing error on Charlotte Tilbury products on Net-a-Porter.  they are selling quite a bit of their beauty products at a discount.  For example, eye shadow quads regularly $53, they have them at $39, lipsticks regularly $34, they have them at $25, the eye shadow chameleon regular $28, they have it at $20, the retoucher regularly $35, they have it at $24 and $27 and blush regularly $40, on there at $30.  Beach stick regular $45, on there $34.  I know that this is the minimalist thread but I wanted to contribute something that y'all may find useful.



Thanks for the tip! I’ll have to check it out!


----------



## Giuliana

And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather


----------



## Genie27

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396


This is lovely! And a great example of why I love mod shots - to me the flat lay/stylebook is interesting, but seeing it being worn makes it really special. It's also why I use Stylebook to curate, but also use Cloth and my Photos to document outfits. They come alive in 3-D


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396



Really nice white shirt! I occasionally think my linen is too wrinkled from the seatbelt if I am in a car for a long time. But I’m with you about the comfort level. It’s worth the wrinkles.


----------



## diane278

tbbbjb said:


> Hi.  I've been lurking here for a while and thoroughly enjoyed the posts here.  I wanted to mention that I recently discovered what I believe to be a pricing error on Charlotte Tilbury products on Net-a-Porter.  they are selling quite a bit of their beauty products at a discount.  For example, eye shadow quads regularly $53, they have them at $39, lipsticks regularly $34, they have them at $25, the eye shadow chameleon regular $28, they have it at $20, the retoucher regularly $35, they have it at $24 and $27 and blush regularly $40, on there at $30.  Beach stick regular $45, on there $34.  I know that this is the minimalist thread but I wanted to contribute something that y'all may find useful.


We’re pretty much open to any suggestions that help us zero in on efficiency in our wardrobes. Personally, I consider make-up to be an accessory of sorts, and have been searching for a really simple plan. I appreciate any info that will help me....thanks.


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396




I like the way linen creases on others.  On me, I feel it looks like I slept in my clothes but on everyone else I think it looks lovely!


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> I am almost 52 - so I don’t know that I am so much younger.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits under consideration for me today. I am more or less clear on the pants and jewelry. Using my floppy 35 today so I can carry documents, but otherwise empty [emoji3]
> 
> It is cooler today but I don’t want to get overheated.... Between season dressing problems
> 
> I like having colored top. This is my lead choice.
> 
> View attachment 4175351
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite outfits. Very comfortable and chose a shorter pant that allows me to wear flats.
> 
> View attachment 4175352
> 
> 
> On this one I wonder whether the necklace fits. My favorite kimono sleeve sweater. DH thinks I look like a witch
> 
> View attachment 4175353
> 
> 
> In keeping with the theme, I feel like the accessories might be too much and Would like to be more stark or Minimal in my approach. However I must wear a watch so I can surreptitiously check the time.



Great outfits! And I like the accessories/jewelry choices.



diane278 said:


> Hope your meeting was successful. Thank you for these outfit examples. I love all of them. I haven’t  worn black tops since I was 50. I’m pale and wear little, if any, makeup. Black tends to drain any little color I have from my face. I think the next time I am shopping, I need to try on some tops that are not the tunics shapes I usually wear.


I also don’t wear black on top for the same reason, unless it’s under a lighter colored blazer.


Genie27 said:


> This is lovely! And a great example of why I love mod shots - to me the flat lay/stylebook is interesting, but seeing it being worn makes it really special. It's also why I use Stylebook to curate, but also use Cloth and my Photos to document outfits. They come alive in 3-D


Thank you!!



diane278 said:


> Really nice white shirt! I occasionally think my linen is too wrinkled from the seatbelt if I am in a car for a long time. But I’m with you about the comfort level. It’s worth the wrinkles.


Thanks! I am very happy I found this shirt. It’s by an Italian brand called Rosso35 that is somewhat pricey, but I got it on sale at yoox.com

By the way, I went down to 60 pieces this weekend since I let go of some more items that were not wearing well. This won’t be sustainable though unless I start wearing my work clothes on the playground. The Eileen Fisher things I ordered should be arriving tomorrow, so my item count may go up again if they work out.


----------



## EmileH

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396



Lovely outfit. Simple and clean.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Hope your meeting was successful. Thank you for these outfit examples. I love all of them. I haven’t  worn black tops since I was 50. I’m pale and wear little, if any, makeup. Black tends to drain any little color I have from my face. I think the next time I am shopping, I need to try on some tops that are not the tunics shapes I usually wear.



It is always good to try new things - when I do I remind myself it may not feel like the old thing that I have multiples of [emoji3] my inner self is sometimes not aware that change feels different but that isn’t bad [emoji18][emoji18][emoji18]

You have navy and greys right?


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Thank you! I will keep a lookout for a size S in the cardigan
> 
> I also find that my older H shawls wear better. I think my most recent one is Panthera Pardus (after which I decided I have enough of them) and it pills quite a lot, but at least Stylebook says I’ve worn it 46 times (36 of which this year!) so it is getting some good use. Btw, out of curiosity I checked the Stylebook info on my other scarves and I have a cashmere silk from H’s men’s line that I have worn 111 times and it shows no pilling at all.



Hahha - I am a big data hound and I love those statistics. Congrats on wearing a scarf 111 Times! Is the men’s cashmere the same content ratio as the others?


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> These are great outfits. I’m trying to find a way to describe them to learn from your aesthetic. We are about the same age but we probably have a completely different body type. I’m busty/ hourglass/short waisted with thin arms and legs. These exact silhouettes would never work for me. To start I look terrible in pants.
> 
> Your outfits are neutral and minimalistic with contemporary shapes and classic yet of the moment well edited accessories and shoes. The result is a sophisticated elegant look that seems neither too old nor too young for you. You know how to stay current and you aren’t trying too hard.  Hmmm...  in short, they are perfect looks.
> 
> I want to throw away half of my closet. ‍♀️



Can you come and be my cheerleader when I dress? 

I am short, busty and have thick arms and legs so dislike myself in anything sleeveless like your h it up post which made me jealous! Like you am an hour glass

You nailed my thinking exactly - I think fitted outfits and single colors help elongate me. It is the one line principle - and my pants generally tend to be shape and length of a midi or maxi dress. If I wear a loose peasant top - which I would love to do - I can look much heavier and no one needs that kind of help.

Your desire to throw away half your closet is early stage minimalist euphoria. You get a little drunk on shedding and some people either end up with remorse or shopping sprees..... Another episode of armchair psychologist where we provide opinions based on knowing almost nothing but are not afraid to make Wild leaps of assumption. [emoji16][emoji8][emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Here is my outfit today. All linen since it’s supposed to get hot. I mostly use stock pictures because I’m bad at taking pics of my items. My pants are a lighter/sand color than those in the picture, but same cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175389



Love this!


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396



I agree and think this is exactly the way linen should be worn - wrinkled-coolness.... although I am with you too that wrinkling should it be identified to the activity like Diane’s seatbelt


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Great outfits! And I like the accessories/jewelry choices.
> 
> 
> I also don’t wear black on top for the same reason, unless it’s under a lighter colored blazer.
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> Thanks! I am very happy I found this shirt. It’s by an Italian brand called Rosso35 that is somewhat pricey, but I got it on sale at yoox.com
> 
> By the way, I went down to 60 pieces this weekend since I let go of some more items that were not wearing well. This won’t be sustainable though unless I start wearing my work clothes on the playground. The Eileen Fisher things I ordered should be arriving tomorrow, so my item count may go up again if they work out.



We are waiting to see what you decided worth adding back into your wardrobe!

Also I locked myself out of the house and waiting for locksmith. Luckily I still have WiFi connection through the door.


----------



## Tinn3rz

You guys! Just thought I’d share my excitement. I put one bag up for sale on StockX and half an hour later it sold! Lol progress on clearing out things I do not use. [emoji1377]


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I am almost 52 - so I don’t know that I am so much younger.
> 
> Here are some of the outfits under consideration for me today. I am more or less clear on the pants and jewelry. Using my floppy 35 today so I can carry documents, but otherwise empty [emoji3]
> 
> It is cooler today but I don’t want to get overheated.... Between season dressing problems
> 
> I like having colored top. This is my lead choice.
> 
> View attachment 4175351
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite outfits. Very comfortable and chose a shorter pant that allows me to wear flats.
> 
> View attachment 4175352
> 
> 
> On this one I wonder whether the necklace fits. My favorite kimono sleeve sweater. DH thinks I look like a witch
> 
> View attachment 4175353
> 
> 
> In keeping with the theme, I feel like the accessories might be too much and Would like to be more stark or Minimal in my approach. However I must wear a watch so I can surreptitiously check the time.




I"m 52 for a few more months, 5ft4 and relatively slim, except for my massive calves.  I would feel more than comfortable wearing the outfits you've styled both at my current age and well into the future.  Your choices are classic, with modern twists.
I think when you're comfortable with your choice of clothes you end up somehow standing taller and carrying yourself with confidence, and that is what people notice the most. 
And of course we always bump into someone we know when we pop into the grocery store wearing the ratty t-shirt we wore whist doing housework...


----------



## Tinn3rz

Also, my husband indirectly helped me put stuff in the giveaway pile by shrinking 2 sweaters, 1 skirt and 3 dresses. [emoji53]


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I"m 52 for a few more months, 5ft4 and relatively slim, except for my massive calves.  I would feel more than comfortable wearing the outfits you've styled both at my current age and well into the future.  Your choices are classic, with modern twists.
> I think when you're comfortable with your choice of clothes you end up somehow standing taller and carrying yourself with confidence, and that is what people notice the most.
> And of course we always bump into someone we know when we pop into the grocery store wearing the ratty t-shirt we wore whist doing housework...



Hahah so true! I am sitting in our building hallway with my hair in a messy bun, leggings and a sweatshirt - while I wait for the locksmith - and seeing all the neighbors. On the plus side, nice talking to people


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Hahah so true! I am sitting in our building hallway with my hair in a messy bun, leggings and a sweatshirt - while I wait for the locksmith - and seeing all the neighbors. On the plus side, nice talking to people



Maybe start a "best black/navy pants" commentary?  Your white shirt one was amazing.

There is a Nina Mclemore shop near me.  As per your suggestion, I popped in today to try on some shirts.  The smallest size they had in the shop was a 4 and the lady said they might be able to make me a 2 but she thought it wouldn't fit well, and that they don't go smaller than a 2 for their shirts.  This somehow doesn't make sense to me since I am definitely not the smallest person out there.  She herself was tiny, and was lamenting the fact that she can't wear NM shirts.  I'm seeing a gap in the market here...


----------



## textilegirl

Giuliana said:


> And here it is being worn. This does not qualify as one of those outfits that don’t show wrinkles from sitting at a desk all morning (carrying around a toddler for daycare drop off didn’t help with the wrinkles either) but I’m ok with that since I really like the comfort of wearing linen in hot weather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4175396



Wow, this looks great Giuliana!!  I agree with your view on linen; I couldn’t care less about the wrinkles (my dear grandmother is rolling in her grave!). 
I’ve been eyeing those H sandals for some time and wonder if you find them comfortable.


----------



## More bags

doloresmia said:


> Ok here are the things I look for in a white button down shirt
> 
> Work
> 1. Fitted
> 2. Crisp collar as the face looks well framed by a crisp collar that can stand up
> 3. Wrinkle free for airplane sitting, suitcase or commute
> 
> Nina McLemore hits all three - and I have been through theory, Anne Fontaine, Ralph Lauren, etc.
> 
> the theory were in heavy silk. Maybe worn a handful of times but the threat of maintenance either through dry cleaning or hand washing and ironing prevented me from wearing much if ever. Cuyana silks wrinkled but I was really attracted by their minimalist philosophy - in any case gone now
> 
> I had a the row shirt for $790 but *returned it as I felt at that price it should wash itself. *
> 
> Here is a link to Nina McLemore’s online store
> 
> http://02b67ed.netsolstores.com/7300cottonstretchnoironshirt.aspx
> 
> Now I have only had this Nina shirt a couple months so no idea how it wears or washes over time. Meant to be machine washable with light ironing. In case you ever have to say her name, it is pronounced Nine-ah, not Neen-ah. I was an hour in her SF store with an SA so I know [emoji3]
> 
> Anne Fontaine used to make shirts with stretchy fabric and crisp collars that I loved. But they turn dingy over time at least from my experience and she no longer makes them.
> 
> Casual
> 1. Linen
> 2. Drapes well over the body of a short curvy sometimes boobie woman without adding weight
> 3. Crisp collar
> 4. Wrinkles elegantly
> 5. Covers butt so leggings can be worn as pants
> 
> I have tried a lot of shirts here and am now curious about https://www.frankandeileen.com/products/eileen-dirty-white-stonewashed-italian-indigo-denim
> 
> Tried J Crew this season but the shirts don’t drape right on me and so I look boxy and booby. Same for Eileen Fischer.  Of course it might not be the shirt’s fault how I look.
> 
> I have a tommy Bahamas from years ago that is ok but square tail and I like a rounded high low tail.
> 
> I did have uniqlo but can’t remember what I didn’t like about that one. It might have been the feel. I like softer linens. Also uniqlo tends to assume narrow hips or maybe mine just won’t be constrained by their sizing.
> 
> Ok spent WAY too much thought in my life deals Ng with the search for the white shirt as you can see!
> 
> My Nina mclemore business meeting uniform - say hi if you see me on the street!
> 
> View attachment 4170976


Loved the “for that price it should wash itself” comment - so funny!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> It would be helpful for me to see some of the outfits everyone is putting together.  I need inspiration to climb out of my rut....at least once in awhile. I know everyone here is quite a bit younger than I am and that does make a difference. I don’t want to look like MDAL....I’m happy with my age.  But I could use some updating and I think, if I could see some of your outfits, I might be able to gain a new perspective. I’d like to take a few current elements and try to use them in a way that will work for someone my age. Plus, an update would help me reduce what’s hanging in my closet.



I made an outfit for you from my own minimalist and neutral closet... getting the tie ins so I try to be a little on topic




Etoupe Wolford poncho - this one is great for shorties - doesn’t leave you looking like you are wearing some hipster tent. The high low cut and wide open neck are more flattering too.

White collard shirt of your choice. You know I think framing face important! You could also do a colored turtleneck

Wide legged cropped cream jeans.... you love white pants, this is a slight bend. Mine are citizens for humanity

I added my BV orange chèvre cabat since you have so many lovely BVs!  And a few H accessories of course! I forgot, mini frivoles from vca


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Maybe start a "best black/navy pants" commentary?  Your white shirt one was amazing.
> 
> There is a Nina Mclemore shop near me.  As per your suggestion, I popped in today to try on some shirts.  The smallest size they had in the shop was a 4 and the lady said they might be able to make me a 2 but she thought it wouldn't fit well, and that they don't go smaller than a 2 for their shirts.  This somehow doesn't make sense to me since I am definitely not the smallest person out there.  She herself was tiny, and was lamenting the fact that she can't wear NM shirts.  I'm seeing a gap in the market here...



I like the bespoke shirt idea myself!

I can tell you more about pant choices once I get back in my house. The locksmith couldn’t pick it open, DH not here, so I have to wait until tomorrow when construction people come back.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Also, my husband indirectly helped me put stuff in the giveaway pile by shrinking 2 sweaters, 1 skirt and 3 dresses. [emoji53]



He seems very helpful. Hahhaha. My DH went the other direction and bought me clothes☹️[emoji8][emoji18]


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> He seems very helpful. Hahhaha. My DH went the other direction and bought me clothes☹️[emoji8][emoji18]



Lol that’s the type of support I want! [emoji23]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I made an outfit for you from my own minimalist and neutral closet... getting the tie ins so I try to be a little on topic
> 
> View attachment 4175757
> 
> 
> Etoupe Wolford poncho - this one is great for shorties - doesn’t leave you looking like you are wearing some hipster tent. The high low cut and wide open neck are more flattering too.
> 
> White collard shirt of your choice. You know I think framing face important! You could also do a colored turtleneck
> 
> Wide legged cropped cream jeans.... you love white pants, this is a slight bend. Mine are citizens for humanity
> 
> I added my BV orange chèvre cabat since you have so many lovely BVs!  And a few H accessories of course! I forgot, mini frivoles from vca


Thank You! I’m going to see how close I can come with things I already have, as I’m not buying more clothes until I have another closet enema. This is a fun challenge for me.   And I haven’t even bought those hiking boots yet! Could this be a new austerity at my house?!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> This is lovely! And a great example of why I love mod shots - to me the flat lay/stylebook is interesting, but seeing it being worn makes it really special. It's also why I use Stylebook to curate, but also use Cloth and my Photos to document outfits. They come alive in 3-D



I feel the same way but even more strongly; I can't really picture the stylebook outfits on a person enough to have an opinion. Fit and drape is everything and you don't get that without a human inside them.


----------



## doloresmia

Have you seen this video about jeans? Will help us pare down to the jeans that work and minimize the collection flaws


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Thank You! I’m going to see how close I can come with things I already have, as I’m not buying more clothes until I have another closet enema. This is a fun challenge for me.   And I haven’t even bought those hiking boots yet! Could this be a new austerity at my house?!



Zen dog is working!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> Have you seen this video about jeans? Will help us pare down to the jeans that work and minimize the collection flaws




The jeans I have on seem to be doing everything right! Yay!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

High waist, zipper comes down almost to the bottom, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and pocket placement good. 
Uniform wash highlights nothing.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4176030
> 
> High waist, zipper comes down almost to the bottom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pocket placement good.
> Uniform wash highlights nothing.



Looks fab!!!


----------



## Giuliana

EmileH said:


> Lovely outfit. Simple and clean.


Thank you! I am more and more gravitating to simple outfits...the clean part is a challenge with two small kids, but am trying.



doloresmia said:


> Hahha - I am a big data hound and I love those statistics. Congrats on wearing a scarf 111 Times! Is the men’s cashmere the same content ratio as the others?


That's a good questions about the cashmere/silk ratio. I'll try to check when I get back home.


doloresmia said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


doloresmia said:


> We are waiting to see what you decided worth adding back into your wardrobe!
> 
> Also I locked myself out of the house and waiting for locksmith. Luckily I still have WiFi connection through the door.


Oh no! Were you able to get back into your house?


Tinn3rz said:


> Also, my husband indirectly helped me put stuff in the giveaway pile by shrinking 2 sweaters, 1 skirt and 3 dresses. [emoji53]


No risk of that happening here. DH doesn't help with laundry.


textilegirl said:


> Wow, this looks great Giuliana!!  I agree with your view on linen; I couldn’t care less about the wrinkles (my dear grandmother is rolling in her grave!).
> I’ve been eyeing those H sandals for some time and wonder if you find them comfortable.


Thank you! I find these H sandals very comfortable and I usually only wear flat shoes or sandals on a daily basis. What I like about these is that they hold my foot really well. I have narrow feet and have tried the Oasis in the past, but my foot would slide forward. These have enough support to walk in them securely and the block heel is great.


doloresmia said:


> Have you seen this video about jeans? Will help us pare down to the jeans that work and minimize the collection flaws



Interesting! I only have three pairs of jeans and have a really hard time finding ones that are comfortable. All three spark joy, so I don't have much wiggle room for paring down here. My bigger issue are black pants. I have five pairs and really only like two of them. Maybe I should part with the others and revisit our earlier discussion on the perfect pants to see if I can find some that work better. The trouble is they are part of a suit and I actually like the blazers, so not sure what to do. Maybe mix and match the blazers with other pants?


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4176030
> 
> High waist, zipper comes down almost to the bottom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pocket placement good.
> Uniform wash highlights nothing.



Super flattering!


----------



## WingNut

I just stumbled onto this thread. LOVE the discussion, photos and inspiration! I've gotten rid of about 30% of my closet contents (was excited this morning to see all my empty hangars), but still have a long way to go. I'm aiming towards a simpler/more streamlined look with my clothes, to enhance with accessories (vs. the clothes taking all the credit). I have used MM LaFleur quite a bit to stock up on simple basic dresses...the first that I've found to actually fit my very long and lean (except for the boobs) figure that I have such a hard time dressing. I hope to be able to contribute some once I have some more time and gain more traction..


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> Super flattering!



Thanks! Got them for ten bucks while grocery shopping


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I just stumbled onto this thread. LOVE the discussion, photos and inspiration! I've gotten rid of about 30% of my closet contents (was excited this morning to see all my empty hangars), but still have a long way to go. I'm aiming towards a simpler/more streamlined look with my clothes, to enhance with accessories (vs. the clothes taking all the credit). I have used MM LaFleur quite a bit to stock up on simple basic dresses...the first that I've found to actually fit my very long and lean (except for the boobs) figure that I have such a hard time dressing. I hope to be able to contribute some once I have some more time and gain more traction..



Awesome! Cannot wait to see your closet makeunder. Personally feel relief when I see less in my closet but confounded still with the desire to shop.

This Forbes article was pretty meaningful for me

https://www.forbes.com/sites/joshuabecker/2018/08/28/seven-reasons-to-own-less/


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I made an outfit for you from my own minimalist and neutral closet... getting the tie ins so I try to be a little on topic
> View attachment 4175757
> 
> Etoupe Wolford poncho - this one is great for shorties - doesn’t leave you looking like you are wearing some hipster tent. The high low cut and wide open neck are more flattering too.
> White collard shirt of your choice. You know I think framing face important! You could also do a colored turtleneck
> Wide legged cropped cream jeans.... you love white pants, this is a slight bend. Mine are citizens for humanity
> I added my BV orange chèvre cabat since you have so many lovely BVs!  And a few H accessories of course! I forgot, mini frivoles from vca



I did my best to recreate your design. I employed significant cheating as I did not have a poncho or collared shirt.
I have only three white shirts....all identical with band collar and tunic length. I used a large gray knit scarf.  Khaki linen pants and Barolo cabat & shoes.  I layered on EP jewelry.  I think I did well, considering my lack of basic pieces. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> I did my best to recreate your design. I employed significant cheating as I did not have a poncho or collared shirt.
> I have only three white shirts....all identical with band collar and tunic length. I used a large gray knit scarf.  Khaki linen pants and Barolo cabat & shoes.  I layered on EP jewelry.  I think I did well, considering my lack of basic pieces. Thanks for the inspiration.
> View attachment 4176595




This is such a wonderful look!  I love the way you reworked doloresmia's ideas to fit in with your personal style!  

I love this thread.  Usually I lurk and "like" the things I like, but this thread has me engaged and looking forward to everyone's posts!  Thank you!!!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I did my best to recreate your design. I employed significant cheating as I did not have a poncho or collared shirt.
> I have only three white shirts....all identical with band collar and tunic length. I used a large gray knit scarf.  Khaki linen pants and Barolo cabat & shoes.  I layered on EP jewelry.  I think I did well, considering my lack of basic pieces. Thanks for the inspiration.
> View attachment 4176595



You did so well!!!! I knew you would have cool jewelry


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> This is such a wonderful look!  I love the way you reworked doloresmia's ideas to fit in with your personal style!
> 
> I love this thread.  Usually I lurk and "like" the things I like, but this thread has me engaged and looking forward to everyone's posts!  Thank you!!!



Hugs! I like having you here too.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> This is such a wonderful look!  I love the way you reworked doloresmia's ideas to fit in with your personal style!
> 
> I love this thread.  Usually I lurk and "like" the things I like, but this thread has me engaged and looking forward to everyone's posts!  Thank you!!!


Thank you. Join in posting. This is a really fun group.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> You did so well!!!! I knew you would have cool jewelry


 Long before I bought BV or EF, I was buying Elsa Peretti. As is usual for me, I went hog wild and now have pieces I don’t wear. But I saved a fortune by preferring silver to gold in metal.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Long before I bought BV or EF, I was buying Elsa Peretti. As is usual for me, I went hog wild and now have pieces I don’t wear. But I saved a fortune by preferring silver to gold in metal.



Two other minimal [emoji3] silhouettes for you to try to find in your closet. both can use some marvelous accessories

Look 1

Boat neck/crew loose knit shirt. This is a dolman sleeve from oak & fort, but I am sure you have an Eileen fisher similar top

Wide legged beige or khaki pants

A flat shoe with color for interest and to break out from being too preppy. These are Sergio Rossi 

Accessories - h Brandenburg shawl which matches the blue stripe of the shirt and my h kelly longue, chosen to match one of your funky h clutches. For jewelry I like a cuff and stud earrings 




Look 2

Oversized top with a bit of shape. This one is from amazon - mordenmiss. $35! Don’t know how it will look as I ordered it post ban but I have a great muumuu from them too. Check item measurements as sizing may not correspond to us sizes

Straight legged dark pants. Mine are black neoprene leggings. I roll them up to have a cuff and show a tiny bit of ankle

Added my H sneakers

Accessories follow the same pattern - cuff, Kelly longue and stud earrings 

I would be jealous if you have any turquoise pieces to add...


----------



## doloresmia

I was flipping through my harpers bazaar and found Isabella Rossellini - I love this look! Will see whether I can make it from my closet.


----------



## More bags

doloresmia said:


> Have you seen this video about jeans? Will help us pare down to the jeans that work and minimize the collection flaws



Informative video, thanks for sharing.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4176030
> 
> High waist, zipper comes down almost to the bottom,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pocket placement good.
> Uniform wash highlights nothing.


HBG, you look amazing!



diane278 said:


> I did my best to recreate your design. I employed significant cheating as I did not have a poncho or collared shirt.
> I have only three white shirts....all identical with band collar and tunic length. I used a large gray knit scarf.  Khaki linen pants and Barolo cabat & shoes.  I layered on EP jewelry.  I think I did well, considering my lack of basic pieces. Thanks for the inspiration.
> View attachment 4176595


I like how you draped your scarf. You look chic - your jewelry is the best!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I was flipping through my harpers bazaar and found Isabella Rossellini - I love this look! Will see whether I can make it from my closet.
> 
> View attachment 4176765



Looks great on her.  On me, I'd just look like a bag lady...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> Looks great on her.  On me, I'd just look like a bag lady...



We are all bag ladies. This is TPF


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m trying to resist $20 credit on everlane ....they just suddenly put it in my cart.  I’ve had the ponte pants in my cart for 3 months.  This would pay for the import duties they collect on the order, so I would just be paying the 78 dollars for the pants plus 15 international shipping.....  so tempted, I don;t’ have any charcoal ponte pants and these seem so great.


----------



## Tinn3rz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m trying to resist $20 credit on everlane ....they just suddenly put it in my cart.  I’ve had the ponte pants in my cart for 3 months.  This would pay for the import duties they collect on the order, so I would just be paying the 78 dollars for the pants plus 15 international shipping.....  so tempted, I don;t’ have any charcoal ponte pants and these seem so great.



I own them! Not my favorite pair from everlane. It’s actually in my get rid of pile.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

OH!  That helps.  Can you tell me why?


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I was flipping through my harpers bazaar and found Isabella Rossellini - I love this look! Will see whether I can make it from my closet.
> 
> View attachment 4176765


I think the fact that she’s wearing all black makes it challenging to see how the pants and top fit.  It sort of looks like a black blob to me, but irl, I suspect it looks totally different....and better.


----------



## Giuliana

doloresmia said:


> Hahha - I am a big data hound and I love those statistics. Congrats on wearing a scarf 111 Times! Is the men’s cashmere the same content ratio as the others?



I looked into cashmere content and the men’s scarf says 65 cashmere, 35 silk while panthera pardus says 70/30. Maybe more silk makes it less prone to pilling?

My Eileen Fisher purchases arrived and while some of them did not work I absolutely love the silk jersey tops and silk pants...so much that I ordered them in different colors too and I demoted a couple of majestic tops to underwear to be replaced with silk jersey. Luckily, the EF tops were on sale at Nordstrom

I also made progress on my black pants and decided to let go of two of them on account of not sparking joy. They are both high wasted and although this worked for me in the past it’s just not comfortable on me after my second baby. I am at pre-baby weight but my midsection has changed I fear forever


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> We are all bag ladies. This is TPF



HAHAHA!!!


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> I looked into cashmere content and the men’s scarf says 65 cashmere, 35 silk while panthera pardus says 70/30. Maybe more silk makes it less prone to pilling?
> 
> My Eileen Fisher purchases arrived and while some of them did not work I absolutely love the silk jersey tops and silk pants...so much that I ordered them in different colors too and I demoted a couple of majestic tops to underwear to be replaced with silk jersey. Luckily, the EF tops were on sale at Nordstrom
> 
> I also made progress on my black pants and decided to let go of two of them on account of not sparking joy. They are both high wasted and although this worked for me in the past it’s just not comfortable on me after my second baby. I am at pre-baby weight but my midsection has changed I fear forever



Fear not, your midsection can return to it's old glory.  Kind of depends how far post-baby you are. I still wear some of my clothes from before I had kids and they are teenagers now.
But if it doesn't spark joy then don't look back


----------



## Giuliana

By the way, a huge benefit of my recent decluttering has been that it’s really easy to get dressed in the morning since I don’t have a lot of options and I’m actually looking forward to wearing the pieces I have


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Two other minimal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silhouettes for you to try to find in your closet. both can use some marvelous accessories
> 
> Look 1
> 
> Boat neck/crew loose knit shirt. This is a dolman sleeve from oak & fort, but I am sure you have an Eileen fisher similar top
> 
> Wide legged beige or khaki pants
> 
> A flat shoe with color for interest and to break out from being too preppy. These are Sergio Rossi
> 
> Accessories - h Brandenburg shawl which matches the blue stripe of the shirt and my h kelly longue, chosen to match one of your funky h clutches. For jewelry I like a cuff and stud earrings
> 
> View attachment 4176746
> 
> 
> Look 2
> 
> Oversized top with a bit of shape. This one is from amazon - mordenmiss. $35! Don’t know how it will look as I ordered it post ban but I have a great muumuu from them too. Check item measurements as sizing may not correspond to us sizes
> 
> Straight legged dark pants. Mine are black neoprene leggings. I roll them up to have a cuff and show a tiny bit of ankle
> 
> Added my H sneakers
> 
> Accessories follow the same pattern - cuff, Kelly longue and stud earrings
> 
> I would be jealous if you have any turquoise pieces to add...
> 
> View attachment 4176747



I only have one striped top. So I did a hybrid look. Grey/black striped cotton knit from Merrimekko. Wide leg black knit cheap pants...purchased to wear once but they’re still here, although only worn when I’m desperate, as the waist is huge so I have to roll and pin it. Grey bv convertible bag and bv black slides.  Wait....there’s more coming.


----------



## diane278

You know the saying, “Be careful what you ask for...” I dug out some remaining pieces of turquoise. But these were really a challenge.
I realize I need some collared shirts. This is an old man’s shirt I  use when I paint. Which is obviously never. But, just in case. But look at my saddlebags where the shirt meets the jeans...and I made a huge effort to reduce the look of them in the photo...they still look too big.


My usual fallback....a long tunic.


Now, you can see I have no waist. One reason I never wear a concho belt....


It’s almost over.....this is my attempt to do a straight leg look with a scarf used as a shawl and turquoise. It’s better because my barrel waist is hidden.


Mirrors are mean little buggers!


----------



## Tinn3rz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> OH!  That helps.  Can you tell me why?



They’re a little scratchy (deal breaker), and the waist sits higher than I’d like.


----------



## diane278

This thread is really helping me realize what I need to discard and what I need to add....


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m trying to resist $20 credit on everlane ....they just suddenly put it in my cart.  I’ve had the ponte pants in my cart for 3 months.  This would pay for the import duties they collect on the order, so I would just be paying the 78 dollars for the pants plus 15 international shipping.....  so tempted, I don;t’ have any charcoal ponte pants and these seem so great.



You are doing great! Remember, this is how they get you [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> I looked into cashmere content and the men’s scarf says 65 cashmere, 35 silk while panthera pardus says 70/30. Maybe more silk makes it less prone to pilling?
> 
> My Eileen Fisher purchases arrived and while some of them did not work I absolutely love the silk jersey tops and silk pants...so much that I ordered them in different colors too and I demoted a couple of majestic tops to underwear to be replaced with silk jersey. Luckily, the EF tops were on sale at Nordstrom
> 
> I also made progress on my black pants and decided to let go of two of them on account of not sparking joy. They are both high wasted and although this worked for me in the past it’s just not comfortable on me after my second baby. I am at pre-baby weight but my midsection has changed I fear forever



That makes sense to me on the silk content. My silk sweaters generally don’t pill as much, although they do pull 

Let’s see what you do wit the EF!

Justine has a video on gentle fashions for our tummy issues. What I like is she has links to representative styles on amazon


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I think the fact that she’s wearing all black makes it challenging to see how the pants and top fit.  It sort of looks like a black blob to me, but irl, I suspect it looks totally different....and better.



I think it could be ok with the right fabrics.... although I personally don’t mind a little blob. I basically have what she is wearing in black, but played around in neutrals. It doesn’t look like it, but these beiges actually are the same tone


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I think it could be ok with the right fabrics.... although I personally don’t mind a little blob. I basically have what she is wearing in black, but played around in neutrals. It doesn’t look like it, but these beiges actually are the same tone
> 
> View attachment 4177587


I love your version!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I only have one striped top. So I did a hybrid look. Grey/black striped cotton knit from Merrimekko. Wide leg black knit cheap pants...purchased to wear once but they’re still here, although only worn when I’m desperate, as the waist is huge so I have to roll and pin it. Grey bv convertible bag and bv black slides.  Wait....there’s more coming.
> View attachment 4177460



Awesome! Don’t panic! I would add color somewhere - like a scarf? But I love the stripes. Thumbs up

I am so glad we can help each other shop our respective closets[emoji16]


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You know the saying, “Be careful what you ask for...” I dug out some remaining pieces of turquoise. But these were really a challenge.
> I realize I need some collared shirts. This is an old man’s shirt I  use when I paint. Which is obviously never. But, just in case. But look at my saddlebags where the shirt meets the jeans...and I made a huge effort to reduce the look of them in the photo...they still look too big.
> View attachment 4177461
> 
> My usual fallback....a long tunic.
> View attachment 4177462
> 
> Now, you can see I have no waist. One reason I never wear a concho belt....
> View attachment 4177464
> 
> It’s almost over.....this is my attempt to do a straight leg look with a scarf used as a shawl and turquoise. It’s better because my barrel waist is hidden.
> View attachment 4177463
> 
> Mirrors are mean little buggers!



Ok this is good stuff! The men’s shirt would be fine with wide legged pants. The ones you have on are in the middle of straight and shapeless so you can’t wear it with an oversized shirt. The shirt looks pretty great on you and with the necklace!

Of course your fall back looks right on you, this is why it is a fall back right? 

Personally I think you could rock the concho look maybe by tilting the belt? Just a Straight line makes a block. If you wear it slightly higher on one hip, pull out a bit of the tunic to create a blousy look? Might be worth a try.

The last look is one I will try to emulate. You do vests super well. I have a few long vests and not clear how to wear them. Not warm enough in winter, too warm otherwise.


----------



## doloresmia

For the avoidance of any doubt, I was in sweats and leggings today. [emoji3] I really need to get out of the house. Did PowerPoint all day, sitting in my closet to stay away from the contractor noise, except they started on the condo behind my closet [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Tinn3rz

@doloresmia you have the greatest videos!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok this is good stuff! The men’s shirt would be fine with wide legged pants. The ones you have on are in the middle of straight and shapeless so you can’t wear it with an oversized shirt. The shirt looks pretty great on you and with the necklace!
> 
> Of course your fall back looks right on you, this is why it is a fall back right?
> 
> Personally I think you could rock the concho look maybe by tilting the belt? Just a Straight line makes a block. If you wear it slightly higher on one hip, pull out a bit of the tunic to create a blousy look? Might be worth a try.
> 
> The last look is one I will try to emulate. You do vests super well. I have a few long vests and not clear how to wear them. Not warm enough in winter, too warm otherwise.



That belt is tricky. It’s big, so it’s heavy.  I used to have others that were lighter and easier to wear. I went to a Wille Nelson concert about 15 years ago and it was perfect for that. I was dating a man with a horse ranch at the time, so I was riding again and embracing my inner Dale Evans.  I doubt that anyone here remembers her.....


----------



## V0N1B2

doloresmia said:


> I think it could be ok with the right fabrics.... although I personally don’t mind a little blob. I basically have what she is wearing in black, but played around in neutrals. It doesn’t look like it, but these beiges actually are the same tone
> 
> View attachment 4177587


I need the deets on that cable knit sweater coat.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> You know the saying, “Be careful what you ask for...” I dug out some remaining pieces of turquoise. But these were really a challenge.
> I realize I need some collared shirts. This is an old man’s shirt I  use when I paint. Which is obviously never. But, just in case. But look at my saddlebags where the shirt meets the jeans...and I made a huge effort to reduce the look of them in the photo...they still look too big.
> View attachment 4177461
> 
> My usual fallback....a long tunic.
> View attachment 4177462
> 
> Now, you can see I have no waist. One reason I never wear a concho belt....
> View attachment 4177464
> 
> It’s almost over.....this is my attempt to do a straight leg look with a scarf used as a shawl and turquoise. It’s better because my barrel waist is hidden.
> View attachment 4177463
> 
> Mirrors are mean little buggers!




Lovely looks, all four! I think my fave is the last one.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Lovely looks, all four! I think my fave is the last one.


It’s the closest to how I’ve been dressing for the past couple of years. I have to admit, I may also be adding stripes to my closet this fall


----------



## doloresmia

V0N1B2 said:


> I need the deets on that cable knit sweater coat.



Hey there VON1B2!

This is a cable knit shawl collar long line sweater from Ralph Lauren. Very heavy cashmere knit. This particular one was from awhile ago, but he does things like this frequently. It was Ralph Lauren Collection, not the Lauren or Polo line - says hand knit and at the time before sweaters got astronomical - it was astronomically priced, but here we are years later, still together and in love

Here is a closer up. It is soooo soft!




One of the key things I like about this sweater is it is fitted. This thickness can be too chunky and add weight but it hugs the body. It hits me somewhere below the knee and I am 5 1.

My only problem is it is really warm to wear.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hey there VON1B2!
> 
> This is a cable knit shawl collar long line sweater from Ralph Lauren. Very heavy cashmere knit. This particular one was from awhile ago, but he does things like this frequently. It was Ralph Lauren Collection, not the Lauren or Polo line - says hand knit and at the time before sweaters got astronomical - it was astronomically priced, but here we are years later, still together and in love
> 
> Here is a closer up. It is soooo soft!
> 
> View attachment 4177950
> 
> 
> One of the key things I like about this sweater is it is fitted. This thickness can be too chunky and add weight but it hugs the body. It hits me somewhere below the knee and I am 5 1.
> 
> My only problem is it is really warm to wear.


I love this sweater. Our winter is about 6 days long so things like this are perfect for central California. I love cozy winter clothes so I keep buying them despite the lack of use......


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I love this sweater. Our winter is about 6 days long so things like this are perfect for central California. I love cozy winter clothes so I keep buying them despite the lack of use......



LOL - cozy is a trap. I have a lot of coats as a result.


----------



## diane278

For leopard lovers....a leopard print wrap dress ($175 @ Anthropologie)  I have no idea why they shot it over those pants....which is why I don’t understand prints......well, part of the reason, anyway.....


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> For the avoidance of any doubt, I was in sweats and leggings today. [emoji3] I really need to get out of the house. Did PowerPoint all day, sitting in my closet to stay away from the contractor noise, except they started on the condo behind my closet [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Thank goodness I was beginning to feel inadequate since your stylings are so incredibly glam.


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> Great outfits! And I like the accessories/jewelry choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I went down to 60 pieces this weekend since I let go of some more items that were not wearing well. This won’t be sustainable though unless I start wearing my work clothes on the playground. The Eileen Fisher things I ordered should be arriving tomorrow, so my item count may go up again if they work out.




I'm curious-- what criteria did you use in order to get down to 60 pieces? Did you set yourself a goal, or only kept joy-sparking items and randomly ended up with 60?  And does this number include workout clothes, sleepwear and outerwear? 
And please tell me this doesn't include gloves, scarves, bags...


----------



## Giuliana

festus said:


> I'm curious-- what criteria did you use in order to get down to 60 pieces? Did you set yourself a goal, or only kept joy-sparking items and randomly ended up with 60?  And does this number include workout clothes, sleepwear and outerwear?
> And please tell me this doesn't include gloves, scarves, bags...



I used the spark joy method and randomly ended up with 60. Also stylebook was useful since it helped me realize that I was wearing some pieces very little. Mostly I kept these because I thought I needed them but in most cases I realized I could have worn another item in my closest instead the couple of times per year I was wearing these.

The 60 includes outerwear, but not sleepwear, workout clothes, underwear, shoes and accessories. Here is the current count in Stylebook (I don’t have all my jewelry there, mostly the pieces I wear a lot), but all shoes, bags, and scarves are there (not gloves and hats, which I have one or two each). Also, the numbers may go up again as I have a few tops and a pair of pants on order.


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> I used the spark joy method and randomly ended up with 60. Also stylebook was useful since it helped me realize that I was wearing some pieces very little. Mostly I kept these because I thought I needed them but in most cases I realized I could have worn another item in my closest instead the couple of times per year I was wearing these.
> 
> The 60 includes outerwear, but not sleepwear, workout clothes, underwear, shoes and accessories. Here is the current count in Stylebook (I don’t have all my jewelry there, mostly the pieces I wear a lot), but all shoes, bags, and scarves are there (not gloves and hats, which I have one or two each). Also, the numbers may go up again as I have a few tops and a pair of pants on order.
> 
> View attachment 4178438


I am so impressed! What an accomplishment!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Thank goodness I was beginning to feel inadequate since your stylings are so incredibly glam.



Hahahah. Just so no one mistakes me for a glamazon. I am a very happy short person with some awesome accessories and a very definite uniform. Just remember, I am using my closet as an office - which means the shelf my sweatshirts are on is my desk. I use an iPad and have completed our pitch deck today! The Ipad takes so little space as a refreshing difference from decades with a laptop! 

Also as I am starting a business and having cold sweats about the money I am Investing. it reminds me to not mindlessly buy things for stress relief if I am sitting in them. I shall never forget these humble beginnings. Lol.

I have shopping carted and uncarted multiple pairs of wide legged black pants! It is so Pavlovian- surf the web, end up seeing some black wide leg pants and click
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4178499


----------



## doloresmia

Not even able to reach a high shelf


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4178500
> 
> Not even able to reach a high shelf



Go forth & build thy empire....from the comfort of your “happy place”......you will flourish and you’ll do it in the perfect pair of wide leg black pants.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4178500
> 
> 
> Not even able to reach a high shelf



I [emoji173]️ love that chair.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Go forth & build thy empire....from the comfort of your “happy place”......you will flourish and you’ll do it in the perfect pair of wide leg black pants.



Thanks for the morning laugh!

Also I note a lot less stuff in my closet than when I started one month ago!

Crazy - two Therealreal shipments, two thredUP, 3 goodwill bags

And I still have an abundance! My count is 332 - shoes, coats, jewelry, pants, blouses, bags, dresses sweaters, sweatshirts. Guiliana very impressed with you! I might divide by season to get closer. 

Leggings, t shirts, socks and undergarments not included. I do know my legging and t shirt count but since I wear them all the time, don’t bother to track.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok I opened YouTube this morning.... look what shows up! 




This makes me laugh, my closet is my sanctuary. I would love to get a little table and tea set in here. No room though.

Also like the idea of displaying the special shoes with the special bag or two [emoji3]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok I opened YouTube this morning.... look what shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me laugh, my closet is my sanctuary. I would love to get a little table and tea set in here. No room though.
> 
> Also like the idea of displaying the special shoes with the special bag or two [emoji3]




When I see closets with room for chairs, I sigh in envy.  Years ago, I considered turning my entire bedroom into a closet, positioning a sleigh bed in the middle of it, thus basically sleeping in the middle of my closet. My house is very cottage-like. The bedrooms are only about 16’ x 18’.  Many people have closets bigger than that. I measured last night and my closet is only about 12’ long.  I should have turned my study into one a long time ago, but now I’m too lazy to deal with construction. The guest room closet holds my overflow of seasonal stuff and gift wrap supplies.

This thread is making me reconsider. I’m going to go visit Zen Dog and work my way past this....  Or maybe I’ll start roaming the countryside visiting all of your closets.  If I spend an hour sitting in each one, I should be ok for another few years.  Zen Dog is barking....gotta go!


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Ok I opened YouTube this morning.... look what shows up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me laugh, my closet is my sanctuary. I would love to get a little table and tea set in here. No room though.
> 
> Also like the idea of displaying the special shoes with the special bag or two [emoji3]




Love this! If I had room for a chair and an ottoman, I’ll never come out. Lol often times my dog or DH would be looking for me and they’d find me sitting in my closet. [emoji4] it’s my place of meditation. I can only imagine if I were where I need to be in terms of minimalism and everything in there was truly loved and appreciated. [emoji848]


----------



## diane278

Another option.  Although not one that will help achieve a balance between “need” & “want”.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> When I see closets with room for chairs, I sigh in envy.  Years ago, I considered turning my entire bedroom into a closet, positioning a sleigh bed in the middle of it, thus basically sleeping in the middle of my closet. My house is very cottage-like. The bedrooms are only about 16’ x 18’.  Many people have closets bigger than that. I measured last night and my closet is only about 12’ long.  I should have turned my study into one a long time ago, but now I’m too lazy to deal with construction. The guest room closet holds my overflow of seasonal stuff and gift wrap supplies.
> 
> This thread is making me reconsider. I’m going to go visit Zen Dog and work my way past this....  Or maybe I’ll start roaming the countryside visiting all of your closets.  If I spend an hour sitting in each one, I should be ok for another few years.  Zen Dog is barking....gotta go!



You closet is an ode do organization!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Another option.  Although not one that will help achieve a balance between “need” & “want”.
> View attachment 4178962



Hahhaha - as long as one leaves with the impression that one is minimalizing it is good!


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Love this! If I had room for a chair and an ottoman, I’ll never come out. Lol often times my dog or DH would be looking for me and they’d find me sitting in my closet. [emoji4] it’s my place of meditation. I can only imagine if I were where I need to be in terms of minimalism and everything in there was truly loved and appreciated. [emoji848]



Me too! Even before this.... if I ever move or buy again, ability to put a tea table in closet and a little seating area will be on wish list!


----------



## Voyageuse

RedRumtoFakes said:


> My shoes are my problem, I am so picky with what I should do with them. To use clear plastic boxes or shelves...This is why I have been "cleaning" my closet for over 3 months now.



I really struggled with disposing of my couture shoeboxes, but I have this stupid, MDF closet lacking in adjustable shelving.  We bought the house two years ago, so I’m stuck with it for the time being.

So... I bit the bullet, tossed the chi-chi boxes and put all of my footwear in the Container Store shoe boxes.  Ultimately, they work better for me.


----------



## EmileH

Giuliana said:


> I used the spark joy method and randomly ended up with 60. Also stylebook was useful since it helped me realize that I was wearing some pieces very little. Mostly I kept these because I thought I needed them but in most cases I realized I could have worn another item in my closest instead the couple of times per year I was wearing these.
> 
> The 60 includes outerwear, but not sleepwear, workout clothes, underwear, shoes and accessories. Here is the current count in Stylebook (I don’t have all my jewelry there, mostly the pieces I wear a lot), but all shoes, bags, and scarves are there (not gloves and hats, which I have one or two each). Also, the numbers may go up again as I have a few tops and a pair of pants on order.
> 
> View attachment 4178438



I’m staring at your numbers thinking this is a perfectly reasonable number  of clothes. (Except blazers/ jackets. Where do they fit in?). Over the last year or two I have gotten rid of 30-40% of my wardrobe and I really cut back on adding anything new in the past year in particular. Last year I filled gaps: coats, lingerie etc. But I still have so much stuff. I have a big closet now but I’m hoping to go back to urban living so I expect my next closet will be much smaller. 

I’m afraid to count but even after getting rid of a lot of stuff I would estimate my numbers to be: 37-40 jackets (I have a serious jacket issue), 12 coats, 20 pants, 30-35  dresses, 30 skirts, 12 jeans, 40 blouses, 40 sweaters, innumerable layering tees in cotton or cashmere, 60 pairs of shoes and boots, 18 handbags and a bunch of scarves and other accessories.  

No one is ever going to accuse me of being a minimalist. I feel much better after getting rid of the 30-40%. I suppose I should just keep whittling away at it and most importantly to continue to not bring more in. But I have  trouble getting  rid of a beautiful piece just because I have too much. I think the method of asking myself whether it brings me joy is my most successful approach.  I move things to clothing purgatory in the guest room closet before committing to get rid of them completely. 

I have been much more successful in decluttering the rest of my house. I fill the trash and recycling bins every week and I have donated a huge amount of stuff. My closet is my one guilty pleasure. And the kitchen. I have way too much  tableware for what I use. I’m actually thinking of getting rid of my williams Sonoma everyday white tableware and just using my good china every day. I love it and when am I going to use it if I don’t start using it? It’s the same idea as not saving my best clothing  items for “someday.”

Ok sorry for the rambling post. Thanks for the threadup recommendation. That sounds like a nice option to get rid of stuff. It’s always easier to justify if someone else can use it.


----------



## EmileH

Voyageuse said:


> I really struggled with disposing of my couture shoeboxes, but I have this stupid, MDF closet lacking in adjustable shelving.  We bought the house two years ago, so I’m stuck with it for the time being.
> 
> So... I bit the bullet, tossed the chi-chi boxes and put all of my footwear in the Container Store shoe boxes.  Ultimately, they work better for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179029



I salute your courage with the boxes. I got rid of a ton of boxes too. My sticking  point is the garment bags. Please someone tell me that I do not need 20-25 designer garment bags.


----------



## Antonia

EmileH said:


> I’m staring at your numbers thinking this is a perfectly reasonable number  of clothes. (Except blazers/ jackets. Where do they fit in?). Over the last year or two I have gotten rid of 30-40% of my wardrobe and I really cut back on adding anything new in the past year in particular. Last year I filled gaps: coats, lingerie etc. But I still have so much stuff. I have a big closet now but I’m hoping to go back to urban living so I expect my next closet will be much smaller.
> 
> I’m afraid to count but even after getting rid of a lot of stuff I would estimate my numbers to be: 37-40 jackets (I have a serious jacket issue), 12 coats, 20 pants, 30-35  dresses, 30 skirts, 12 jeans, 40 blouses, 40 sweaters, innumerable layering tees in cotton or cashmere, 60 pairs of shoes and boots, 18 handbags and a bunch of scarves and other accessories.
> 
> No one is ever going to accuse me of being a minimalist. I feel much better after getting rid of the 30-40%. I suppose I should just keep whittling away at it and most importantly to continue to not bring more in. But I have  trouble getting  rid of a beautiful piece just because I have too much. I think the method of asking myself whether it brings me joy is my most successful approach.  I move things to clothing purgatory in the guest room closet before committing to get rid of them completely.
> 
> I have been much more successful in decluttering the rest of my house. I fill the trash and recycling bins every week and I have donated a huge amount of stuff. My closet is my one guilty pleasure. And the kitchen. I have way too much  tableware for what I use. I’m actually thinking of getting rid of my williams Sonoma everyday white tableware and just using my good china every day. I love it and when am I going to use it if I don’t start using it? It’s the same idea as not saving my best clothing  items for “someday.”
> 
> Ok sorry for the rambling post. Thanks for the threadup recommendation. That sounds like a nice option to get rid of stuff. It’s always easier to justify if someone else can use it.



I think you should definitely use your good china-every day is a special occasion so why not?  I am in awe of the number of jackets you have!  I have a jacket problem too but not nearly as bad as you!  I always gravitate to jackets when I'm shopping online or in a store-it's my thing!  I'm looking at coats for the upcoming cooler months even though I have several, I always like to add something new.  I have a rule that I don't want to buy any more hangers so when I run out of hangers, that's when I know I need to get rid of things.  I've already got two huge bags to bring to the consignment store...one is shoes/boots and the other is clothes.  I have to keep it under control because I use wooden hangers which take up a lot of real estate in the closet. I refuse to use velvet hangers for many reasons, but mostly it's because they leave unsightly creases in clothing because they're so thin...wooden hangers are much nicer looking and better on clothes in general.  I recently put my nicer sweaters in a drawer rather than hanging them, so that freed up a few hangers.  I know, I shouldn't be hanging sweaters anyway but I did for many years.  My other obsession are high end jeans from Citizens of Humanity/Re-Done/Grlfrnd....totally obsessed with them!  It's a sickness I think.  I got rid of all my cheaper jeans from Kut from the Kloth because they were all low-mid rise, and the jeans I replaced them with are mid-high rise which are so much more flattering, plus the quality is so much nicer.    Now I'm rambling on, lol!


----------



## ladysarah

EmileH said:


> I salute your courage with the boxes. I got rid of a ton of boxes too. My sticking  point is the garment bags. Please someone tell me that I do not need 20-25 designer garment bags.


Why do you want to get rid of the original garment bags? I keep mine to store things off season. If you get rid of them where are you going to put your coats?


----------



## textilegirl

Question:  As I embark on my semi-annual clean out (I rotate spring/summer garments to the guest bedroom and fall/winter things to the master bedroom (sounds grand, but the closet isn't very big; what I would give to have a chair in there, never mind a tea table ) do I really, really need to do the stylebook exercise?  I don't have a lot of enthusiasm for that sort of data entry activity and I'd rather spend my limited time watching Justine Leconte's You Tube videos (love them, thanks for the reference ladies!).  I feel pretty confident that I can use the joy sparking metric once I revisit the styles/colors questions (hello Justine!) and then pare things down pretty significantly which is my goal.  (No number yet, but I'll know it when I see it.  )


----------



## EmileH

Antonia said:


> I think you should definitely use your good china-every day is a special occasion so why not?  I am in awe of the number of jackets you have!  I have a jacket problem too but not nearly as bad as you!  I always gravitate to jackets when I'm shopping online or in a store-it's my thing!  I'm looking at coats for the upcoming cooler months even though I have several, I always like to add something new.  I have a rule that I don't want to buy any more hangers so when I run out of hangers, that's when I know I need to get rid of things.  I've already got two huge bags to bring to the consignment store...one is shoes/boots and the other is clothes.  I have to keep it under control because I use wooden hangers which take up a lot of real estate in the closet. I refuse to use velvet hangers for many reasons, but mostly it's because they leave unsightly creases in clothing because they're so thin...wooden hangers are much nicer looking and better on clothes in general.  I recently put my nicer sweaters in a drawer rather than hanging them, so that freed up a few hangers.  I know, I shouldn't be hanging sweaters anyway but I did for many years.  My other obsession are high end jeans from Citizens of Humanity/Re-Done/Grlfrnd....totally obsessed with them!  It's a sickness I think.  I got rid of all my cheaper jeans from Kut from the Kloth because they were all low-mid rise, and the jeans I replaced them with are mid-high rise which are so much more flattering, plus the quality is so much nicer.    Now I'm rambling on, lol!



I drive home thinking that my number could not be correct, but it is. 37. I wear one almost every day, either to work or with jeans. I cant really wear cardigans, or at least I have to be very selective. The structure of a jacket generally looks better on me than a cardigan. One of my style icons is Emmanuelle Alt. I love how she puts a statement blazer or coat over simple basics. 

I love COH Jeans. I know they aren’t as popular as they once were but they really fit me well. 

The one in one out rule is probably a good way fir me to proceed as well. 



ladysarah said:


> Why do you want to get rid of the original garment bags? I keep mine to store things off season. If you get rid of them where are you going to put your coats?



You do? About 95% of my wardrobe is all season. I just layer them differently depending on the temperature. I have maybe 4-6 really heavy tweeds that I cannot use in the heat of summer but that’s such a short period that I don’t pack them away. But you make a good point. I have a huge closet now and a separate huge coat closet. One of the few joys of suburbia. If I had a smaller closet I might need to rotate things more. 



textilegirl said:


> Question:  As I embark on my semi-annual clean out (I rotate spring/summer garments to the guest bedroom and fall/winter things to the master bedroom (sounds grand, but the closet isn't very big; what I would give to have a chair in there, never mind a tea table ) do I really, really need to do the stylebook exercise?  I don't have a lot of enthusiasm for that sort of data entry activity and I'd rather spend my limited time watching Justine Leconte's You Tube videos (love them, thanks for the reference ladies!).  I feel pretty confident that I can use the joy sparking metric once I revisit the styles/colors questions (hello Justine!) and then pare things down pretty significantly which is my goal.  (No number yet, but I'll know it when I see it.  )



I do not have the patience for style book. I gave tried. It’s too much of a project for me. I think the sparking  joy gut instinct thing works just fine.


----------



## textilegirl

EmileH said:


> I drive home thinking that my number could not be correct, but it is. 37. I wear one almost every day, either to work or with jeans. I cant really wear cardigans, or at least I have to be very selective. The structure of a jacket generally looks better on me than a cardigan. One of my style icons is Emmanuelle Alt. I love how she puts a statement blazer or coat over simple basics.
> 
> I love COH Jeans. I know they aren’t as popular as they once were but they really fit me well.
> 
> The one in one out rule is probably a good way fir me to proceed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You do? About 95% of my wardrobe is all season. I just layer them differently depending on the temperature. I have maybe 4-6 really heavy tweeds that I cannot use in the heat of summer but that’s such a short period that I don’t pack them away. But you make a good point. I have a huge closet now and a separate huge coat closet. One of the few joys of suburbia. If I had a smaller closet I might need to rotate things more.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the patience for style book. I gave tried. It’s too much of a project for me. I think the sparking  joy gut instinct thing works just fine.



Exactly!  I think I'd rather spend the time putting the crap in the 'outta here' bags rather than take pics of them before they go.  I know exactly what I'm not wearing, I just need to bite the bullet and move on despite my prodigious ability to rationalize anything


----------



## scarf1

I have a slight variation of the one in/ out rule- I count items in/ out. This helps me.
I use a notes entry on my ipad( or you could do this on your phone).
Each time I toss, donate or sell an item I list it and up my total number of OUT items.
If I am doing a bigger clean out, I might just say 3 tee shirts , 5 shoes ... etc.
Every clothing item , pair of shoes, scarf counts as one item. I don’t count underwear or socks.
Every time I buy or receive an item, I list it, and up my number of IN items.

I can tell you that right now 2 more items have left than entered.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> I drive home thinking that my number could not be correct, but it is. 37. I wear one almost every day, either to work or with jeans. I cant really wear cardigans, or at least I have to be very selective. The structure of a jacket generally looks better on me than a cardigan. One of my style icons is Emmanuelle Alt. I love how she puts a statement blazer or coat over simple basics.
> 
> I love COH Jeans. I know they aren’t as popular as they once were but they really fit me well.
> 
> The one in one out rule is probably a good way fir me to proceed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You do? About 95% of my wardrobe is all season. I just layer them differently depending on the temperature. I have maybe 4-6 really heavy tweeds that I cannot use in the heat of summer but that’s such a short period that I don’t pack them away. But you make a good point. I have a huge closet now and a separate huge coat closet. One of the few joys of suburbia. If I had a smaller closet I might need to rotate things more.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the patience for style book. I gave tried. It’s too much of a project for me. I think the sparking  joy gut instinct thing works just fine.


Your count of jackets caused me to check how many cardigans and jackets I own. I actually prefer the comfort of a knitted cardigan. At any rate I have 25 cardigans and 5 jackets, so that makes 30 pieces. And I wear one or the other almost every day. So 37 sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## diane278

textilegirl said:


> Exactly!  I think I'd rather spend the time putting the crap in the 'outta here' bags rather than take pics of them before they go.  I know exactly what I'm not wearing, I just need to bite the bullet and move on despite my prodigious ability to rationalize anything


By any chance, do you have a missing older sibling? I always knew I had another sister somewhere. Could it be you? I can’t imagine I would ever finish loading things into an app. I’m tech-challenged.  I don’t even use the calendar on my phone. I use an old fashioned paper calendar in my kitchen. But in my defense, I’m old. I’m older than “a woman of a certain age” old.  I’m much more likely to just toss. And I have a Master’s Degree in Rationalizing.  Boy, that thing sure comes in handy.....


----------



## EmileH

One of the things That i could  use help with along the lines of using my better things more frequently: I’m trying to not wear my exercise clothes around the house so much. Don’t get me wrong: I love lululemon for exercise. But I do not like opening the door for the UPS guy wearing it. Let’s just say I’m not Eva Longoria. I tossed a bunch of ratty Athleta stuff and I’m wearing some of my nicer sweaters around the house.  I’d love to find machine washable comfortable skinny pants as comfortable as my leggings to wear with them. Maybe something not as revealing as leggings., but comfortable..Bonus points if they come in grey that will better hide the little white chihuahua hairs from Emile sleeping on my lap. Any suggestions?


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> One of the things That i could  use help with along the lines of using my better things more frequently: I’m trying to not wear my exercise clothes around the house so much. Don’t get me wrong: I love lululemon for exercise. But I do not like opening the door for the UPS guy wearing it. Let’s just say I’m not Eva Longoria. I tossed a bunch of ratty Athleta stuff and I’m wearing some of my nicer sweaters around the house.  I’d love to find machine washable comfortable skinny pants as comfortable as my leggings to wear with them. Maybe something not as revealing as leggings., but comfortable..Bonus points if they come in grey that will better hide the little white chihuahua hairs from Emile sleeping on my lap. Any suggestions?


My suggestion is to investigate Eileen Fisher skinny or slim cut pants. The stretch crepe slim ankle pants I know come in grey.  They run large. I would guess you take a small or XS in EF.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> My suggestion is to investigate Eileen Fisher skinny or slim cut pants. The stretch crepe slim ankle pants I know come in grey.  They run large. I would guess you take a small or XS in EF.



Another thought is J Jill, they are in a similar style to EF and they have all sorts of skinny and slim cut pants - as well as wide leg pants. In black. 
Just sayin’ [emoji38]
(I wore their wide leg cropped pants today)


----------



## EmileH

Thank you! Great suggestions


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> Another thought is J Jill, they are in a similar style to EF and they have all sorts of skinny and slim cut pants - as well as wide leg pants. In black.
> Just sayin’ [emoji38]
> (I wore their wide leg cropped pants today)


I have a couple of pair of ponte J.Jill pants from last fall. I haven’t worn them because I bought regular length (they didn’t have petite) and I’ve yet to have them hemmed. If I ever get them shortened, I think they’ll be good. I was assured by the sales girl that the knees wouldn’t stretch out as I wore them....


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys! I would love to share my period of change to being minimalist   . Being in my 40s, I thought I have to start collecting/wearing the classic fashion & wardrobe staples rather than trendy fashion. So I purged! A lot! Why do I have 20 pairs of socks, when I only have 2 feet & I laundry at least once a week?! Colorful & printed bras - gone! Kept the white, nudes & black only. Started buying classic tees in white, black & gray. Goodbye to cheap shoes ... bought classic & timeless footwear .... stayed with black, white & nude color footwear. Gave away lots of bags & kept the classics. Renovated my tiny walk in closet & made it more functional. An organized walk in closet is one of the best investment! You go in it at least 2x a day! It feels good to go inside a really nice, clean & organized closet   . Thanks for taking the time to read. Will be posting the before & after photos...


----------



## diane278

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys! I would love to share my period of change to being minimalist   . Being in my 40s, I thought I have to start collecting/wearing the classic fashion & wardrobe staples rather than trendy fashion. So I purged! A lot! Why do I have 20 pairs of socks, when I only have 2 feet & I laundry at least once a week?! Colorful & printed bras - gone! Kept the white, nudes & black only. Started buying classic tees in white, black & gray. Goodbye to cheap shoes ... bought classic & timeless footwear .... stayed with black, white & nude color footwear. Gave away lots of bags & kept the classics. Renovated my tiny walk in closet & made it more functional. An organized walk in closet is one of the best investment! You go in it at least 2x a day! It feels good to go inside a really nice, clean & organized closet   . Thanks for taking the time to read. Will be posting the before & after photos...


I’m so eager to see your pics!


----------



## luvlux64

Before: His side


Before: Hers side


Before: small walk in closet


Removed everything: rectangular shape 


Installed Ikea PAX system 


Wide lens angle: left 2 columns is his. Right 2 columns are mine.


----------



## luvlux64

I used to have all my bags & shoes in a box! So, had difficulty changing into them impromptu   ... with the new closet, I was able to organize them & ready for use   ...
His side


My side


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> Question:  As I embark on my semi-annual clean out (I rotate spring/summer garments to the guest bedroom and fall/winter things to the master bedroom (sounds grand, but the closet isn't very big; what I would give to have a chair in there, never mind a tea table ) do I really, really need to do the stylebook exercise?  I don't have a lot of enthusiasm for that sort of data entry activity and I'd rather spend my limited time watching Justine Leconte's You Tube videos (love them, thanks for the reference ladies!).  I feel pretty confident that I can use the joy sparking metric once I revisit the styles/colors questions (hello Justine!) and then pare things down pretty significantly which is my goal.  (No number yet, but I'll know it when I see it.  )



Absolutely unnecessary to do anything at all! I do it because it is in my face if I shop in real life so I can see I am repeating... or I can have a reference to something if I need to match things

I feel like whatever works is what we should do.


----------



## doloresmia

luvlux64 said:


> I used to have all my bags & shoes in a box! So, had difficulty changing into them impromptu   ... with the new closet, I was able to organize them & ready for use   ...
> His side
> View attachment 4179349
> 
> My side
> View attachment 4179351
> View attachment 4179352



Love this - thanks for the pictures!!!! This is a serious sanctuary closet!

So much fun to see all the activity[emoji3]


----------



## Antonia

I love your closet!!!  Did you install the shelving yourself?  I would love to have that same closet in my house.  It looks like just the right size. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I drive home thinking that my number could not be correct, but it is. 37. I wear one almost every day, either to work or with jeans. I cant really wear cardigans, or at least I have to be very selective. The structure of a jacket generally looks better on me than a cardigan. One of my style icons is Emmanuelle Alt. I love how she puts a statement blazer or coat over simple basics.
> 
> I love COH Jeans. I know they aren’t as popular as they once were but they really fit me well.
> 
> The one in one out rule is probably a good way fir me to proceed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> You do? About 95% of my wardrobe is all season. I just layer them differently depending on the temperature. I have maybe 4-6 really heavy tweeds that I cannot use in the heat of summer but that’s such a short period that I don’t pack them away. But you make a good point. I have a huge closet now and a separate huge coat closet. One of the few joys of suburbia. If I had a smaller closet I might need to rotate things more.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have the patience for style book. I gave tried. It’s too much of a project for me. I think the sparking  joy gut instinct thing works just fine.



Have you looked at kit and ace? The founders are related to the lululemon founders. The philosophy is clothing with the comfort of athleisure but with style - work and comfort wear in one.


----------



## luvlux64

We have 4 seasons, so I have to change my closet content at least 2x/year. Lately, my clothes have been piling up on the floor  ! My accessories have been using up so much space in my closet  ! So, I decided to put all my accessories in a bookcase out of the closet & kept the closet for clothes only   ...
Bedroom vanity wall before:


After: bookcases for bags & shoes


My side of closet reorganized & 99% done 


Thanks & I hope I did qualify to pass a minimalist! Btw, this is how small my walk in closet is... walls need to be painted


----------



## luvlux64

Antonia said:


> I love your closet!!!  Did you install the shelving yourself?  I would love to have that same closet in my house.  It looks like just the right size. Thanks for sharing!


Hi there   . It’s from Ikea. Pax system. You can configure it all online. Put your space size, then add the columns, shelves, etc. It’s very easy. My hubby is a great DIY, so he did ours.   It’s very affordable in comparison to other closet designer companies.


----------



## luvlux64

doloresmia said:


> Love this - thanks for the pictures!!!! This is a serious sanctuary closet!
> 
> So much fun to see all the activity[emoji3]


Thank you   ... Love it too   . Hubby is happy that I’m happy


----------



## diane278

luvlux64 said:


> We have 4 seasons, so I have to change my closet content at least 2x/year. Lately, my clothes have been piling up on the floor  ! My accessories have been using up so much space in my closet  ! So, I decided to put all my accessories in a bookcase out of the closet & kept the closet for clothes only   ...
> Bedroom vanity wall before:
> View attachment 4179361
> 
> After: bookcases for bags & shoes
> View attachment 4179360
> 
> My side of closet reorganized & 99% done
> View attachment 4179362
> 
> Thanks & I hope I did qualify to pass a minimalist! Btw, this is how small my walk in closet is... walls need to be painted
> View attachment 4179363


Your entire storage system is stunning! And inspiring!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm also a no on stylebook. I just keep everything into their best combinations on hangers and just keep rotating through. I do tend to treat the dark Denim and black skinny pants/ponte leggings as interchangeable though and if one is going through the wash cycle I just sub with a different one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

luvlux64 said:


> Hi there   . It’s from Ikea. Pax system. You can configure it all online. Put your space size, then add the columns, shelves, etc. It’s very easy. My hubby is a great DIY, so he did ours.   It’s very affordable in comparison to other closet designer companies.



I'm completely inspired to do this!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Coming in....





Straight on!




To the right!!




To the left right side exposed 


To the left left side exposed. 


I'm so far from where I want to be with this space, but I'm psyched to have stuck a desk in today!


----------



## EmileH

luvlux64 said:


> I used to have all my bags & shoes in a box! So, had difficulty changing into them impromptu   ... with the new closet, I was able to organize them & ready for use   ...
> His side
> View attachment 4179349
> 
> My side
> View attachment 4179351
> View attachment 4179352





HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4179670
> 
> 
> Coming in....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179671
> 
> 
> Straight on!
> 
> View attachment 4179672
> 
> 
> To the right!!
> 
> View attachment 4179673
> 
> 
> To the left right side exposed
> View attachment 4179675
> 
> To the left left side exposed.
> 
> 
> I'm so far from where I want to be with this space, but I'm psyched to have stuck a desk in today!



Your closets are both amazing!


----------



## Giuliana

diane278 said:


> I am so impressed! What an accomplishment!



Thank you! I am really happy with the results since I feel I’ve simplified my daily life which is already busy enough and I’ve reduced mental clutter too.



EmileH said:


> I’m staring at your numbers thinking this is a perfectly reasonable number  of clothes. (Except blazers/ jackets. Where do they fit in?). Over the last year or two I have gotten rid of 30-40% of my wardrobe and I really cut back on adding anything new in the past year in particular. Last year I filled gaps: coats, lingerie etc. But I still have so much stuff. I have a big closet now but I’m hoping to go back to urban living so I expect my next closet will be much smaller.



Blazers are in tops. I have 4 blazers, 9 sweaters and 17 tops.

Outerwear includes 4 coats, 1 jacket and 1 vest.



textilegirl said:


> Question:  As I embark on my semi-annual clean out (I rotate spring/summer garments to the guest bedroom and fall/winter things to the master bedroom (sounds grand, but the closet isn't very big; what I would give to have a chair in there, never mind a tea table ) do I really, really need to do the stylebook exercise?  I don't have a lot of enthusiasm for that sort of data entry activity and I'd rather spend my limited time watching Justine Leconte's You Tube videos (love them, thanks for the reference ladies!).  I feel pretty confident that I can use the joy sparking metric once I revisit the styles/colors questions (hello Justine!) and then pare things down pretty significantly which is my goal.  (No number yet, but I'll know it when I see it.  )



I like Stylebook but I’m a data geek. What I don’t like is having to take pictures, so I look for stock pictures and for some older items I used stock pictures of similar pieces if the exact one was not online.


scarf1 said:


> My suggestion is to investigate Eileen Fisher skinny or slim cut pants. The stretch crepe slim ankle pants I know come in grey.  They run large. I would guess you take a small or XS in EF.


I was going to suggest the same pants. I just got them in blue and love them.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Absolutely unnecessary to do anything at all! I do it because it is in my face if I shop in real life so I can see I am repeating... or I can have a reference to something if I need to match things
> 
> I feel like whatever works is what we should do.



An open minded viewpoint. What a rarity in today’s world. Yes, whatever works. 

I was somewhat aghast about my number of jackets but my count sitting at my desk at work was spot on, so at least I know what I have. It’s all in rotation. That’s some consolation. 

I keep a running list of holes in my wardrobe on my phone. The list is very short now.  For example a replacement grey jacket for one that looks a bit tired is on there. It has been on there for three years but I haven’t found the right one.  Most of my purchases are planned now. A spur of the moment purchase has to make my heart leap for sheer joy and that’s very rare. 



doloresmia said:


> Have you looked at kit and ace? The founders are related to the lululemon founders. The philosophy is clothing with the comfort of athleisure but with style - work and comfort wear in one.



Yes! Thank you. This looks exactly like what I had in mind.


----------



## Giuliana

By the way, I received some of the other Eileen Fisher silk items I ordered, but somehow they run differently in different colors, so I had to send them back.


----------



## EmileH

I just ordered a pair of the Kit and Ace Go To trousers in black to try. I thought the grey was a bit too light. I’ll just have to keep my lint roller handy. I’ll report back.


----------



## diane278

This thread may be the best experience I’ve ever had on the Internet. All this support is fabulous. I used to consider myself a freak of nature for loving closet organization so much.  You have validated my 52 year obsession.   Geez....just putting a number in it freaks me out. This is heaven on earth. Trying to fit a wardrobe into 12 linear feet is a challenge but I think I’m getting closer to being able to do it....thanks in large part to all of you. 

The next step: trying on everything I’m not wearing and figuring out why those items are dormant and whether or not it’s time for them to go.....


----------



## luvlux64

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm so far from where I want to be with this space, but I'm psyched to have stuck a desk in today!


You have a huge closet! Room! With windows ?!    Love it


----------



## ladysarah

Ladies So happy I found my tribe. For years I thought I was alone in the world, but thankfully lots of wardrobe order phanatics out there. 
Your closets look amazing and extremely useful tips. Thank you for the great you tube videos @doloresmia


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> By any chance, do you have a missing older sibling? I always knew I had another sister somewhere. Could it be you? I can’t imagine I would ever finish loading things into an app. I’m tech-challenged.  I don’t even use the calendar on my phone. I use an old fashioned paper calendar in my kitchen. But in my defense, I’m old. I’m older than “a woman of a certain age” old.  I’m much more likely to just toss. And I have a Master’s Degree in Rationalizing.  Boy, that thing sure comes in handy.....



Hahahaha, I'm not completely tech challenged but I don't like to be annoyed, and fruitless tech activities fall into that category.  I should add, that it seems fruitless to me but it seems quite helpful to others whose opinions I respect.  I just wondered if there was something I was missing.

I'm thinking that my real problem in trying to achieve a more streamlined closet (and a streamlined lot of other things for that matter) is that I'm still not certain about what really works for me.  Or maybe it's that I haven't honed in on the final edit because a lot of stuff is close (and then I rationalize, ahem, stocking up)...but just not close enough.

I need another date with Justine.....And yeah, I'm three weeks younger than dirt.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

luvlux64 said:


> You have a huge closet! Room! With windows ?!    Love it



Oh thank you!! The size and the windows are fine, but it's still kind of at the beginning of my "mindful journey", in regards to my belongings....


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4179670
> 
> 
> Coming in....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179671
> 
> 
> Straight on!
> 
> View attachment 4179672
> 
> 
> To the right!!
> 
> View attachment 4179673
> 
> 
> To the left right side exposed
> View attachment 4179675
> 
> To the left left side exposed.
> 
> 
> I'm so far from where I want to be with this space, but I'm psyched to have stuck a desk in today!



Ahhh how fun! This looks like it works today and it looks like you have some space to play with if you decide to do more! So nice to have the natural light.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> An open minded viewpoint. What a rarity in today’s world. Yes, whatever works.
> 
> I was somewhat aghast about my number of jackets but my count sitting at my desk at work was spot on, so at least I know what I have. It’s all in rotation. That’s some consolation.
> 
> I keep a running list of holes in my wardrobe on my phone. The list is very short now.  For example a replacement grey jacket for one that looks a bit tired is on there. It has been on there for three years but I haven’t found the right one.  Most of my purchases are planned now. A spur of the moment purchase has to make my heart leap for sheer joy and that’s very rare.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Thank you. This looks exactly like what I had in mind.



Hugs! I have a running list too and luckily it is relatively small and under control. The harder one is my continued addiction to black leggings and black wide legged pants of different fabrics, weights or lengths. [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> This thread may be the best experience I’ve ever had on the Internet. All this support is fabulous. I used to consider myself a freak of nature for loving closet organization so much.  You have validated my 52 year obsession.   Geez....just putting a number in it freaks me out. This is heaven on earth. Trying to fit a wardrobe into 12 linear feet is a challenge but I think I’m getting closer to being able to do it....thanks in large part to all of you.
> 
> The next step: trying on everything I’m not wearing and figuring out why those items are dormant and whether or not it’s time for them to go.....



I feel the same! Your closet posts and pictures was really what got me motivated.

For me the trying on started out brutally with clothes I was keeping for that time when I lost those five - ten pounds - would fit again. Then I also realized my body has shifted.... so my rear end is smaller but my belly is thicker and stuff doesn’t fit the same as it did when I bought xxxxx 5 or 10 years ago.

For example, I had some fitted pieces, with unforgiving material, that added lumps. I also had visible pantyline which I hate. Wearing would have required a lot of machination - aka spanx type things which are so uncomfortable to me. Not going to do it! so in the out box they went!

Coming around to the why keep something if it is going to make me feel badly philosophy. There is Enough that is hard and clothes should make you feel good. My exception is a few pieces that I love for a long time and want to keep still. 

I like the idea for the setting up outfits for a season. If the outfit is never worn or you have something in season you can’t use, it goes. I do this on my app and others in person.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I feel the same! Your closet posts and pictures was really what got me motivated.
> 
> For me the trying on started out brutally with clothes I was keeping for that time when I lost those five - ten pounds - would fit again. Then I also realized my body has shifted.... so my rear end is smaller but my belly is thicker and stuff doesn’t fit the same as it did when I bought xxxxx 5 or 10 years ago.
> 
> For example, I had some fitted pieces, with unforgiving material, that added lumps. I also had visible pantyline which I hate. Wearing would have required a lot of machination - aka spanx type things which are so uncomfortable to me. Not going to do it! so in the out box they went!
> 
> Coming around to the why keep something if it is going to make me feel badly philosophy. There is Enough that is hard and clothes should make you feel good. My exception is a few pieces that I love for a long time and want to keep still.
> 
> I like the idea for the setting up outfits for a season. If the outfit is never worn or you have something in season you can’t use, it goes. I do this on my app and others in person.


Sometimes I’ve looked at my photos and my closet does seem to look organized to me. And it is fairly well done, considering my space limitations and my unwillingness to do a remodel. But then I get bored and desire change.  I’m not sure it’s about improvement as much as it’s about change. On the other hand, I’ve gone months at a time making no organizational changes.....usually when I have other peoples’ closets to work on.  

Maybe I should just roam the streets wearing a sign:
“free closet organization service....
I’ll love it when it’s done,
but I can’t guarantee you will”


----------



## Genie27

luvlux64 said:


> I used to have all my bags & shoes in a box! So, had difficulty changing into them impromptu   ... with the new closet, I was able to organize them & ready for use   ...
> His side
> View attachment 4179349
> 
> My side
> View attachment 4179351
> View attachment 4179352


Omg!!!! This is gorgeous!!! I just bought/installed a Pax system and I wish I’d seen this before ordering. I think I got most of my desires nailed down, but I would have loved to consider some of your layout ideas before buying mine.


----------



## Genie27

Here is my Stylebook inventory - not minimalist by any means but as efficient as I can make it - I include swim/resort, costume jewelry etc and specialty hosiery and underpinnings if they are specific to the garment in an outfit. Each section is further sorted by season or occasion, so I can easier identify gaps. It’s helped me focus my spending. 

My outerwear includes cardigans, and I use some form of outer layer about 8-10 months of the year. Some sections of my closet will ‘rest’ but most of my basic items are year-round. Eg last summer I wore dresses, this season I pulled my shorts back into rotation.

Also a section for items that I’ve gifted, donated or sold. I move them over and zero out the cost. I also note what I sold an item for, or who I gave it to - mostly my mum.

This year to date I’ve only purchased 4 dresses, 2 skirts, a cardigan and 3 pairs of footwear. But I’ve bought a bunch of accessories, jewelry and a handbag. I’ve also sold 1 handbag and 3 pairs of shoes that I never wore. I don’t miss them and it’s nice to not feel the guilt of seeing them go unused, plus have some extra cash sitting around. Next is maybe getting rid of more $$$ clothes and bags that I don’t use. I’m thinking of buying a buying a dress form to stage/photograph the clothes as my previous attempt did not lead to any sales.

I have to do it myself as most of the online consignment places don’t take Canadian stuff. So e bay is it.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s what’s been put away so far - most of the coats and jackets, some accessories and most of the winter cardigans. I like how everything is not squeezed in. This will also free up space in my main closet so I can organize that for better access.

I may end up stacking all the shawls in a triangle fold once they go into rotation - I usually wear them cowboy style, so they end up triangle shaped anyway. Or just loosely rolled up.

The cardigans are in a deep shelf but I just realized they could go into a drawer.

I used to have a ton more clothes, but I got rid of a lot of them as they were shabby and made me feel miserable. I also held on to expensive items that I never wore, and hence had a closet crammed full of unsuitable items. With the SB app I could see what I wore, and could make better purchasing decisions. Now I’m going for fewer items that are better quality and spark joy, and get regular use.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here’s what’s been put away so far - most of the coats and jackets, some accessories and most of the winter cardigans. I like how everything is not squeezed in. This will also free up space in my main closet so I can organize that for better access.
> 
> I may end up stacking all the shawls in a triangle fold once they go into rotation - I usually wear them cowboy style, so they end up triangle shaped anyway. Or just loosely rolled up.
> 
> The cardigans are in a deep shelf but I just realized they could go into a drawer.
> 
> I used to have a ton more clothes, but I got rid of a lot of them as they were shabby and made me feel miserable. I also held on to expensive items that I never wore, and hence had a closet crammed full of unsuitable items. With the SB app I could see what I wore, and could make better purchasing decisions. Now I’m going for fewer items that are better quality and spark joy, and get regular use.



You are sooo organized! This is amazing. 

Fewer better things definitely,

I prepared another bag for big brother and big sisters today, I promised them two bags and my old bike so I have to fill one more bag.


----------



## scarf1

Oops.


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Here’s what’s been put away so far - most of the coats and jackets, some accessories and most of the winter cardigans. I like how everything is not squeezed in. This will also free up space in my main closet so I can organize that for better access.
> 
> I may end up stacking all the shawls in a triangle fold once they go into rotation - I usually wear them cowboy style, so they end up triangle shaped anyway. Or just loosely rolled up.
> 
> The cardigans are in a deep shelf but I just realized they could go into a drawer.
> 
> I used to have a ton more clothes, but I got rid of a lot of them as they were shabby and made me feel miserable. I also held on to expensive items that I never wore, and hence had a closet crammed full of unsuitable items. With the SB app I could see what I wore, and could make better purchasing decisions. Now I’m going for fewer items that are better quality and spark joy, and get regular use.





EmileH said:


> You are sooo organized! This is amazing.
> 
> Fewer better things definitely,
> 
> I prepared another bag for big brother and big sisters today, I promised them two bags and my old bike so I have to fill one more bag.



Congrats to both of you! You are inspiring me to be a bit tougher!


----------



## luvlux64

EmileH said:


> Your closets are both amazing!


Thank you


----------



## luvlux64

Genie27 said:


> Omg!!!! This is gorgeous!!! I just bought/installed a Pax system and I wish I’d seen this before ordering. I think I got most of my desires nailed down, but I would have loved to consider some of your layout ideas before buying mine.


Thank you   ... Twinsies   ... would love to see your own styling of Pax System   ! Isn’t it great? Good quality & very convenient   ... I had reorganized my closet again this week. I removed all my bags & shoes from my closet & put them in a bookcase inside my bedroom (posted photos from previous page). Now, my Pax configurations have changed... 

Before (my accessories occupying 1.5 of the column)



Now: mostly clothing & small drawers for jewelries
Also added that pull-out mirror/jewelry compartment - it’s an amazing addition


----------



## Genie27

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you   ... Twinsies   ... would love to see your own styling of Pax System   ! Isn’t it great? Good quality & very convenient   ... I had reorganized my closet again this week. I removed all my bags & shoes from my closet & put them in a bookcase inside my bedroom (posted photos from previous page). Now, my Pax configurations have changed...
> 
> Before (my accessories occupying 1.5 of the column)
> View attachment 4180315
> 
> 
> Now: mostly clothing & small drawers for jewelries
> Also added that pull-out mirror/jewelry compartment - it’s an amazing addition
> View attachment 4180316


I love it! Did you have a reason why you picked 4 sets of 50cm rather than 2 100cms? I like this layout as you can really customize small sections - I will consider adding those clear shelves instead of the white ones I bought.

My setup is a bit different - I got a U-shaped setup. Two 100 cms attached to 2 corner units, then on one side a 75 cm deep wardrobe for BFs overflow items, and the other side of the U is for bags and shoes. I put mirror doors on everything except the shoe and bag closets - for those I did frosted glass.

My major negative is the 6-8” gap between the two large closets. I need to add a filler panel there.
My pics don’t show the layout well due to all the reflections.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Sometimes I’ve looked at my photos and my closet does seem to look organized to me. And it is fairly well done, considering my space limitations and my unwillingness to do a remodel. But then I get bored and desire change.  I’m not sure it’s about improvement as much as it’s about change. On the other hand, I’ve gone months at a time making no organizational changes.....usually when I have other peoples’ closets to work on.
> 
> Maybe I should just roam the streets wearing a sign:
> “free closet organization service....
> I’ll love it when it’s done,
> but I can’t guarantee you will”



Maybe you’re my long-lost sister...
My fave thing to do is to sort out my friends’ closets!!


----------



## Julide

textilegirl said:


> Flew to this thread following mention in the Hermes forum and have thoroughly enjoyed the ride.  My closet spruce up for fall will be starting shortly and I've been taking notes!
> 
> I did want to share that the best investment I've ever made to solve the shirt issue is to convince DH's tailor to make shirts for me too.  They weren't inexpensive but men's shirting fabrics are divine, and of course, the shirts *fit* . (For reference, it's been nearly impossible for me to find any sort of shirt that fits properly as I am short-waisted and amply endowed with a narrow back -- it's all up front, LOL!)  I've had absolutely no issues with quality either; men's shirting is designed to take a beating, and the array of possibilities in white alone is thrilling.  I've also gotten a few fitted linen shirts in this process.  Obviously, colors and print choices aren't endless, but my style is minimalist to begin with, and my scarves/shawls tend to carry the day as far as dramatic looks go.




I do the same thing!! I’ve never been so happy to see the white, off white and dove grey options!! 

Now back to finish reading this great thread!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Man the pax system is calling to me as well, my closet is horrific in comparison! I love all the little slide out drawers. I am sorely tempted to revamp with clear glass doors instead of my mirrored ones and opaque ones!


----------



## Moirai

luvlux64 said:


> I used to have all my bags & shoes in a box! So, had difficulty changing into them impromptu   ... with the new closet, I was able to organize them & ready for use   ...
> His side
> View attachment 4179349
> 
> My side
> View attachment 4179351
> View attachment 4179352


What a beautiful closet! Perfect timing for me to see this, lol. I've been meaning to redo my walk-in closet for past few years but never got past the planning stage. Back to thinking about it again lately so it's really nice to see your finished product. DH planned out an IKEA system for me couple years ago but I tabled it when more pressing issues came along. Like your DH, my DH is DIY so he can custom-make to my specifications by special-ordering cabinets and building it out but why bother when IKEA makes it so much easier and less expensive. I love your selection of drawers and shelves and I think those are the glass doors I chose too. During my limited research I came across this online company that offers DIY touches to IKEA wardrobe doors and furniture. I have not purchased from them before so I don't know about the quality. But just some ideas if you're interested - myoverlays.


----------



## festus

I downloaded StyleBook earlier this week and once I realized how much front-end work is involved I decided to skip it.  I figured I could rely on this wonderful thread for inspiration instead!

I also did an inventory-
Shirts 40 (anything that isn't a t-shirt)
Dresses 30 (daytime, evening etc)
Skirts 15 
Trousers 10
Jeans 7
Sweaters 22
Cardigans 21
Thick sweaters 9
T-shirts and tank tops 30 (incl workout tops)
Vests 3 
Jackets 15
Coats 8
Bags 18
Shoes- stopped counting at 10 ballet flats and too scared to go further
Scarves- Thick cashmere/pashmina/velvet 26 Silk 50, Chiffon 15
Gloves 5

I could have combined jacket and cardigan count since I often wear them interchangeably.

I could probably ditch a few of the skirts and trousers and a couple of shirts and sweaters, but everything else is in rotation over the course of two years.  I find that things I wear one summer tend to stay unused the following summer and then the summer after that they suddenly feel "new" again.

The shoes and thick winter coats are in a separate place, but all the scarves, accessories and clothes (in- and out-of-season) are in the same 12-ft wide closet. I'd say a good 75% is used year-road, and I rotate the uber summery and uber wintery items on the same rods within the closet- in the winter the floral chiffon dresses go to the back and the more wintry items come to the front. 

Old house, small bedroom and limited closet space, so I had to really look at what I have in each category (as per Konmari) and order the shelves and drawers accordingly rather than installing standard shelves and rods and then figuring out where to fit everything.  Seems to be working reasonably well for now.

Sorry this post got so long.

Will post closet pics later.


----------



## luvlux64

Genie27 said:


> I love it! Did you have a reason why you picked 4 sets of 50cm rather than 2 100cms? I like this layout as you can really customize small sections - I will consider adding those clear shelves instead of the white ones I bought.
> 
> My setup is a bit different - I got a U-shaped setup. Two 100 cms attached to 2 corner units, then on one side a 75 cm deep wardrobe for BFs overflow items, and the other side of the U is for bags and shoes. I put mirror doors on everything except the shoe and bag closets - for those I did frosted glass.
> 
> My major negative is the 6-8” gap between the two large closets. I need to add a filler panel there.
> My pics don’t show the layout well due to all the reflections.


Thank you   ... the reason I chose 50cm instead of 100cm is exactly what you said - customize small sections. Like I said before, we have 4 seasons, I switch my closet contents almost every season anyway. The drawers & shelves are deep enough for seasonal needs. The clear shelves help with clear lighting of the rest of space. Hubby placed track lighting to light up the columns  ...
Oh you have a big closet space   and sounds amazing 
I think all depends on what ones needs as well. Hubby doesn’t wear suits for work unlike others. I wear casual clothing for work as I change to hospital scrubs when I’m at work. So, that makes a big difference to someone who wears full business attire on a daily basis


----------



## festus

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you   ... Twinsies   ... would love to see your own styling of Pax System   ! Isn’t it great? Good quality & very convenient   ... I had reorganized my closet again this week. I removed all my bags & shoes from my closet & put them in a bookcase inside my bedroom (posted photos from previous page). Now, my Pax configurations have changed...
> 
> Before (my accessories occupying 1.5 of the column)
> View attachment 4180315
> 
> 
> Now: mostly clothing & small drawers for jewelries
> Also added that pull-out mirror/jewelry compartment - it’s an amazing addition
> View attachment 4180316




I LOVE the way you transformed the space! It's obvious you've put a lot of thought into it and it looks amazing!


----------



## festus

festus said:


> I downloaded StyleBook earlier this week and once I realized how much front-end work is involved I decided to skip it.  I figured I could rely on this wonderful thread for inspiration instead!
> 
> I also did an inventory-
> Shirts 40 (anything that isn't a t-shirt)
> Dresses 30 (daytime, evening etc)
> Skirts 15
> Trousers 10
> Jeans 7
> Sweaters 22
> Cardigans 21
> Thick sweaters 9
> T-shirts and tank tops 30 (incl workout tops)
> Vests 3
> Jackets 15
> Coats 8
> Bags 18
> Shoes- stopped counting at 10 ballet flats and too scared to go further
> Scarves- Thick cashmere/pashmina/velvet 26 Silk 50, Chiffon 15
> Gloves 5
> 
> I could have combined jacket and cardigan count since I often wear them interchangeably.
> 
> I could probably ditch a few of the skirts and trousers and a couple of shirts and sweaters, but everything else is in rotation over the course of two years.  I find that things I wear one summer tend to stay unused the following summer and then the summer after that they suddenly feel "new" again.
> 
> The shoes and thick winter coats are in a separate place, but all the scarves, accessories and clothes (in- and out-of-season) are in the same 12-ft wide closet. I'd say a good 75% is used year-road, and I rotate the uber summery and uber wintery items on the same rods within the closet- in the winter the floral chiffon dresses go to the back and the more wintry items come to the front.
> 
> Old house, small bedroom and limited closet space, so I had to really look at what I have in each category (as per Konmari) and order the shelves and drawers accordingly rather than installing standard shelves and rods and then figuring out where to fit everything.  Seems to be working reasonably well for now.
> 
> Sorry this post got so long.
> 
> Will post closet pics later.



Oh, and I forgot to mention two Hermes ponchos which live in their boxes under my bed in the hot months.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I downloaded StyleBook earlier this week and once I realized how much front-end work is involved I decided to skip it.  I figured I could rely on this wonderful thread for inspiration instead!
> 
> I also did an inventory-
> Shirts 40 (anything that isn't a t-shirt)
> Dresses 30 (daytime, evening etc)
> Skirts 15
> Trousers 10
> Jeans 7
> Sweaters 22
> Cardigans 21
> Thick sweaters 9
> T-shirts and tank tops 30 (incl workout tops)
> Vests 3
> Jackets 15
> Coats 8
> Bags 18
> Shoes- stopped counting at 10 ballet flats and too scared to go further
> Scarves- Thick cashmere/pashmina/velvet 26 Silk 50, Chiffon 15
> Gloves 5
> 
> I could have combined jacket and cardigan count since I often wear them interchangeably.
> 
> I could probably ditch a few of the skirts and trousers and a couple of shirts and sweaters, but everything else is in rotation over the course of two years.  I find that things I wear one summer tend to stay unused the following summer and then the summer after that they suddenly feel "new" again.
> 
> The shoes and thick winter coats are in a separate place, but all the scarves, accessories and clothes (in- and out-of-season) are in the same 12-ft wide closet. I'd say a good 75% is used year-road, and I rotate the uber summery and uber wintery items on the same rods within the closet- in the winter the floral chiffon dresses go to the back and the more wintry items come to the front.
> 
> Old house, small bedroom and limited closet space, so I had to really look at what I have in each category (as per Konmari) and order the shelves and drawers accordingly rather than installing standard shelves and rods and then figuring out where to fit everything.  Seems to be working reasonably well for now.
> 
> Sorry this post got so long.
> 
> Will post closet pics later.



This made me feel so much better. I  don’t think our numbers are that far apart. If we are using everything that’s no too bad right? I’m laughing that you were afraid to proceed any further with the shoe count.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> This made me feel so much better. I  don’t think our numbers are that far apart. If we are using everything that’s no too bad right? I’m laughing that you were afraid to proceed any further with the shoe count.



Don't think I'll do a shoe count.  Had foot surgery last year and can't wear many of the shoes but am still hanging on to them for a little while longer.  What is it with ladies and shoes and scarves??

Our numbers might not be that far apart as you point out, but trust me you are waaaay more glam and well put-together than I am!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Welllll - my closet is an embarrassment of riches.... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



< cough >
Tops = sleeveless, casual tops and t’s, sweaters, blouses, blazers, capes and vests, and tunics
Bottoms = jeans, trousers, skirts, shorts, leggings, and tights
Shoes = boots, heels, flats, sandals, and tennis shoes 
Purses & Scarves = 102scarves (holy crap)
Dresses = 10 summer dresses, 2 wool dresses.

I don’t include undergarments, outer wear like coats and jackets, or jewelery. 
Good thing or it would look even worse! 
I think I might have some hoarding issues. [emoji15]


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> Don't think I'll do a shoe count.  Had foot surgery last year and can't wear many of the shoes but am still hanging on to them for a little while longer.  What is it with ladies and shoes and scarves??
> 
> Our numbers might not be that far apart as you point out, but trust me you are waaaay more glam and well put-together than I am!



I’m sure that’s not true, it’s very easy for someone to look glamorous in small square photos,


----------



## doloresmia

Cookiefiend said:


> Welllll - my closet is an embarrassment of riches....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181016
> 
> < cough >
> Tops = sleeveless, casual tops and t’s, sweaters, blouses, blazers, capes and vests, and tunics
> Bottoms = jeans, trousers, skirts, shorts, leggings, and tights
> Shoes = boots, heels, flats, sandals, and tennis shoes
> Purses & Scarves = 102scarves (holy crap)
> Dresses = 10 summer dresses, 2 wool dresses.
> 
> I don’t include undergarments, outer wear like coats and jackets, or jewelery.
> Good thing or it would look even worse!
> I think I might have some hoarding issues. [emoji15]



Lol - our numbers are aligned [emoji3]I am just trying to get everything into rotation.... which is why I am changing several times a day. Duh!

And how is this for a minimalist closet!


----------



## luvlux64

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Man the pax system is calling to me as well, my closet is horrific in comparison! I love all the little slide out drawers. I am sorely tempted to revamp with clear glass doors instead of my mirrored ones and opaque ones!


I love this Pax System ! Once you design your closet with this, it’ll look just like the expensive designer closets in the magazine   ... the clear glass doors & clear glass front drawers kinda helped with the small space closet that I have & forces me to be neat & tidy!  Forces me to fold my clothes instead of dumping it in after laundry 



Moirai said:


> What a beautiful closet! Perfect timing for me to see this, lol. I've been meaning to redo my walk-in closet for past few years but never got past the planning stage. Back to thinking about it again lately so it's really nice to see your finished product. DH planned out an IKEA system for me couple years ago but I tabled it when more pressing issues came along. Like your DH, my DH is DIY so he can custom-make to my specifications by special-ordering cabinets and building it out but why bother when IKEA makes it so much easier and less expensive. I love your selection of drawers and shelves and I think those are the glass doors I chose too. During my limited research I came across this online company that offers DIY touches to IKEA wardrobe doors and furniture. I have not purchased from them before so I don't know about the quality. But just some ideas if you're interested - myoverlays.


Yay! DIY DH = $$ savings   , it’s really helpful to have them   . That’s always been our thing   ... I design, and he makes it happen   ... good luck to your project & hope to see the before & after photos 


festus said:


> I LOVE the way you transformed the space! It's obvious you've put a lot of thought into it and it looks amazing!


Thank you   ... convenience & practicality is my main goal


----------



## Moirai

luvlux64 said:


> Yay! DIY DH = $$ savings   , it’s really helpful to have them   . That’s always been our thing   ... I design, and he makes it happen   ... good luck to your project & hope to see the before & after photos


Thank you! You and I have the same approach and type of DH. Make it happen! I like that!  
For anyone looking for thin hangers for tops, I really like Joy Mangano huggable hangers. Comes in many colors.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Lol - our numbers are aligned [emoji3]I am just trying to get everything into rotation.... which is why I am changing several times a day. Duh!
> 
> And how is this for a minimalist closet!
> 
> View attachment 4181143




Nooooo.
Looks lovely, but all that moisture and humidity means the clothes will smell musty in no time.


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> By any chance, do you have a missing older sibling? I always knew I had another sister somewhere. Could it be you? I can’t imagine I would ever finish loading things into an app. I’m tech-challenged.  I don’t even use the calendar on my phone. *I use an old fashioned paper calendar in my kitchen.* But in my defense, I’m old. I’m older than “a woman of a certain age” old.  I’m much more likely to just toss. And I have a Master’s Degree in Rationalizing.  Boy, that thing sure comes in handy.....



I have a paper calendar too, and I still use notepads. I love nothing better than writing lists. It's really out of hand, post it notes and ripped off notepad sheets litter my purse. I know I can write a list on my phone but I don't feel the same satisfaction of crossing something off your list with a phone! Also writing a list is a nightly relaxing ritual for me...maybe I should buy a barenia notepad....to write my get rid/donate/keep of list of course!! So far I want to buy things...I may need more help on my minimal journey than I thought...



festus said:


> Nooooo.
> Looks lovely, but all that moisture and humidity means the clothes will smell musty in no time.



I never thought about that. Shame as that looks amazing! The shower head...wow!!! I want!


----------



## Julide

Cookiefiend said:


> Welllll - my closet is an embarrassment of riches....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181016
> 
> < cough >
> Tops = sleeveless, casual tops and t’s, sweaters, blouses, blazers, capes and vests, and tunics
> Bottoms = jeans, trousers, skirts, shorts, leggings, and tights
> Shoes = boots, heels, flats, sandals, and tennis shoes
> Purses & Scarves = 102scarves (holy crap)
> Dresses = 10 summer dresses, 2 wool dresses.
> 
> I don’t include undergarments, outer wear like coats and jackets, or jewelery.
> Good thing or it would look even worse!
> I think I might have some hoarding issues. [emoji15]




Wow! I am amazed you did this, I really am too scared to do this. I think I may purge then count after...Don't worry about your scarf collection, it takes up no space at all!!!


----------



## Moirai

Julide said:


> I have a paper calendar too, and I still use notepads. I love nothing better than writing lists. It's really out of hand, post it notes and ripped off notepad sheets litter my purse. I know I can write a list on my phone but I don't feel the same satisfaction of crossing something off your list with a phone! Also writing a list is a nightly relaxing ritual for me...maybe I should buy a barenia notepad....to write my get rid/donate/keep of list of course!! So far I want to buy things...I may need more help on my minimal journey than I thought...
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought about that. Shame as that looks amazing! The shower head...wow!!! I want!


I am finding quite a few kindred souls here, lol. I use paper calendar and note pads too! And I have sticking notes of different colors stuck to my paper calendar for reminders!!!  
The shower head is cool and like standing under a waterfall! The concept of combining closet and bathroom makes sense in maximizing utilization of space and convenience but agree with @festus that it’s impractical. It’s the reason why I wouldn’t connect the closet to the bathroom.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

luvlux64 said:


> I love this Pax System ! Once you design your closet with this, it’ll look just like the expensive designer closets in the magazine   ... the clear glass doors & clear glass front drawers kinda helped with the small space closet that I have & forces me to be neat & tidy!  Forces me to fold my clothes instead of dumping it in after laundry



I love it all! It’s just so hard for me to swallow the $1500 investment not including delivery and installation and removal of the old fitted investments, when the closets I have DO work for the purpose.  My girls’ closet is even more in need than mine.  And the entryway closets are even MORE in need than theirs!  So when I start to think about prioritizing the investment, my closet gets pushed back further....


----------



## Cookiefiend

Julide said:


> Wow! I am amazed you did this, I really am too scared to do this. I think I may purge then count after...Don't worry about your scarf collection, it takes up no space at all!!!


I've been working on the SB app for a year and a half now, in an effort to figure out what I *really* do wear. It was quite a bit of work in the beginning, but I sort of enjoy it. <nerd alert>
My only complaint is in the Style Stats section. I have to wade through shoes, purses, and scarves to find out that I wear the gray and black skirt (J Jill), the cropped jeans (white or blue), the black skinny pants, white or black shirts, and gray sweaters the most. I'll take a pic in a min to show you what I mean. 
I want to put the outfits together with the accessories, but they obviously screw up the stats. 

I have a lot of clothes, way too many honestly.  Work, dinner and a date, casual (jeans), comfy, and exercise/working in the yard clothes. 
I don't truly need work clothes, I could wear 'dinner and a date' clothes to the office. I am starting to say "No" to clothes that are truly Work-like, putting them down and walking away. 
I'm trying to upgrade my comfy clothes - the ones I put on after work for the rest of the evening - because those tend to be really pretty awful in appearance. Baggy, saggy - and I've noticed - gray in color. But comfy and usually warm. 

I think in January I might try the "turn all the hangers around and when I wear something hang it the other direction" method and then remove the things that don't get turned around. Maybe. 

My closet is a mess right now because we have a leak in the ceiling. I think it will also be a purge day when we get it all put back together.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Here’s what I mean: 


I keep track of purse and scarf wear on a spread sheet, and I don’t worry about the shoes... I just wanna know about the clothes! 
(And remember what I wore and if I liked it) [emoji38]


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> I've been working on the SB app for a year and a half now, in an effort to figure out what I *really* do wear. It was quite a bit of work in the beginning, but I sort of enjoy it. <nerd alert>
> My only complaint is in the Style Stats section. I have to wade through shoes, purses, and scarves to find out that I wear the gray and black skirt (J Jill), the cropped jeans (white or blue), the black skinny pants, white or black shirts, and gray sweaters the most. I'll take a pic in a min to show you what I mean.
> I want to put the outfits together with the accessories, but they obviously screw up the stats.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, way too many honestly.  Work, dinner and a date, casual (jeans), comfy, and exercise/working in the yard clothes.
> I don't truly need work clothes, I could wear 'dinner and a date' clothes to the office. I am starting to say "No" to clothes that are truly Work-like, putting them down and walking away.
> I'm trying to upgrade my comfy clothes - the ones I put on after work for the rest of the evening - because those tend to be really pretty awful in appearance. Baggy, saggy - and I've noticed - gray in color. But comfy and usually warm.
> 
> I think in January I might try the "turn all the hangers around and when I wear something hang it the other direction" method and then remove the things that don't get turned around. Maybe.
> 
> My closet is a mess right now because we have a leak in the ceiling. I think it will also be a purge day when we get it all put back together.


To simplify, I took one photo of a black t-shirt and use it generically to identify all my basic black Ts. 



Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s what I mean:
> View attachment 4181486
> 
> I keep track of purse and scarf wear on a spread sheet, and I don’t worry about the shoes... I just wanna know about the clothes!
> (And remember what I wore and if I liked it) [emoji38]


I create looks and copy/clone them for each day. So then in looks I can track most worn outfits. Eg if you wear black pants/grey top and vary the scarf. I’d use a generic scarf if you don’t want to track that here.


----------



## Genie27

Like this: these are my most worn outfits. And the next shot is the first look itself.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Like this: these are my most worn outfits. And the next shot is the first look itself.



I sort of do the same thing, except that I don’t add the shoes, purse, or scarf to the outfit - I add those later because I might not always wear the same accessory the next time I wear the outfit. 
This is my top outfits:


So a day would look like this: 


I haven’t figured out which way is best - put the complete outfit in like yours, or just the clothes as the outfit and add the accessories later like I’ve been. [emoji851][emoji848][emoji5]


----------



## Genie27

I find it easier to do complete outfits because I want to see at a glance what accessories went with what clothing. 

Here’s a day from my calendar 
Then if I repeat most of the outfit a couple weeks from now I will clone, switch out the accessories etc. Then next summer I don’t need to recall what I put together- I just pick from one of these or try something new. But it gives me options to consider when I’m rushing in the morning. 

And the next pics are all the groupings I’ve  used. 

I like to track my accessories as well as specific types of clothing by season. So I know I need to replace my summer clothing next season. My winter items are fully stocked unless I identify a gap

The main thing I need in the near future are cotton cardigans and a short (hip length) warm winter jacket. And I need to focus on handbags. (Well, one big one, specifically). It’s keeping me focused on not buying extraneous items. 

Plus I just moved so home goods and forever furniture is on my radar.


----------



## EmileH

Moirai said:


> I am finding quite a few kindred souls here, lol. I use paper calendar and note pads too! And I have sticking notes of different colors stuck to my paper calendar for reminders!!!
> The shower head is cool and like standing under a waterfall! The concept of combining closet and bathroom makes sense in maximizing utilization of space and convenience but agree with @festus that it’s impractical. It’s the reason why I wouldn’t connect the closet to the bathroom.



My big concern is that bathrooms get cleaned with chemicals that I do not want splashed near my clothes. [emoji33]

My closet is off my bathroom and I do not have a humidity problem, but again this is suburbia so both rooms are really big. It’s a nice little sanctuary area for me and the chihuahua.


----------



## Genie27

One last pic....

Here’s my August calendar- I skipped a bunch of days in May and June, so I fill those days with a specific generic item just to log something.


----------



## ladysarah

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s what I mean:
> View attachment 4181486
> 
> I keep track of purse and scarf wear on a spread sheet, and I don’t worry about the shoes... I just wanna know about the clothes!
> (And remember what I wore and if I liked it) [emoji38]


I would love to do this, but I fear that it would be too time consuming. Maybe I should simplify some more first. Do you sometimes select things from the app direct ?


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> My big concern is that bathrooms get cleaned with chemicals that I do not want splashed near my clothes. [emoji33]
> 
> My closet is off my bathroom and I do not have a humidity problem, but again this is suburbia so both rooms are really big. It’s a nice little sanctuary area for me and the chihuahua.


When I was apartment hunting there were a few trendy faux-loft units where the closet and bathroom were closed off from the MBedroom this way with a *glass wall divider.* I had
A. The same issue with humidity and possible water damage of expensive clothes and
B. No interest in a bathroom visible to anyone in the bedroom and beyond. Gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I find it easier to do complete outfits because I want to see at a glance what accessories went with what clothing.
> 
> Here’s a day from my calendar
> Then if I repeat most of the outfit a couple weeks from now I will clone, switch out the accessories etc. Then next summer I don’t need to recall what I put together- I just pick from one of these or try something new. But it gives me options to consider when I’m rushing in the morning.
> 
> And the next pics are all the groupings I’ve  used.
> 
> I like to track my accessories as well as specific types of clothing by season. So I know I need to replace my summer clothing next season. My winter items are fully stocked unless I identify a gap
> 
> The main thing I need in the near future are cotton cardigans and a short (hip length) warm winter jacket. And I need to focus on handbags. (Well, one big one, specifically). It’s keeping me focused on not buying extraneous items.
> 
> Plus I just moved so home goods and forever furniture is on my radar.


Your way is much prettier than mine!
Do you find that you have - oh lets say - 10 outfits based on one item? And that makes it hard to find a specific outfit? 
I'm looking at mine, I have a category called Workish-Cool skirts (workish because I might wear this also out to dinner) and I have 8 outfits based on the gray skirt. 
(My gray and black skirts are true workhorses!)


----------



## Cookiefiend

ladysarah said:


> I would love to do this, but I fear that it would be too time consuming. Maybe I should simplify some more first. Do you sometimes select things from the app direct ?


I'll be honest - it is time consuming.
When I first started it, I did it while DH was watching 2 minutes of everything on the television... I think the remote is evil. 
The app has a Shop section where you can select things from the app directly, but they are getting rid of it in January - I think thats what I saw. But you can search from images from the internet too and that's very easy.


----------



## ladysarah

Cookiefiend said:


> I'll be honest - it is time consuming.
> The app has a Shop section where you can select things from the app directly, but they are getting rid of it in January - I think thats what I saw. But you can search from images from the internet too and that's very easy.


Thank you. I just wondered if you can , ie plan an outfit by looking at the pictures on the app, rather than the closet. Sort of like a virtual closet


----------



## Cookiefiend

ladysarah said:


> Thank you. I just wondered if you can , ie plan an outfit by looking at the pictures on the app, rather than the closet. Sort of like a virtual closet


Yes! Absolutely!
Making outfits is easy - you go to Looks, choose which section you want to make a look in - like Summertime Casual, click the + sign at the top, click the + sign at the bottom again to add clothing, chose the section - bottoms, shorts and add the shorts, do the same to add a top, shoes, purse, jewelry etc and save it. 
You can add it then to the calendar or not!


----------



## Genie27

luvlux64 said:


> Thank you   ... the reason I chose 50cm instead of 100cm is exactly what you said - customize small sections. Like I said before, we have 4 seasons, I switch my closet contents almost every season anyway. The drawers & shelves are deep enough for seasonal needs. The clear shelves help with clear lighting of the rest of space. Hubby placed track lighting to light up the columns  ...
> Oh you have a big closet space   and sounds amazing
> I think all depends on what ones needs as well. Hubby doesn’t wear suits for work unlike others. I wear casual clothing for work as I change to hospital scrubs when I’m at work. So, that makes a big difference to someone who wears full business attire on a daily basis


Very talented hubby. Mine almost injured me and himself when I asked for his assistance to hold the door in position while I clipped the hinges. I got mine installed by IKEA but I wanted to swap two doors after they left. But thanks to him I have a computer to TV hookup that is magnificent in its complexity.  and lots of compliments on the fine job I did organizing the closet layout. Haha. 

Yes, I’m wishing I had clear shelves as well. My closet space will be used for a lot of items - paperwork, camping gear, suitcases, linens, my art supplies, all the miscellaneous stuff that collects. 

I don’t wear a lot of formal business attire either, but I have been trying to dress up a little bit more for work. Other than summer, which tends to be super casual.


----------



## EmileH

Cookiefiend said:


> I've been working on the SB app for a year and a half now, in an effort to figure out what I *really* do wear. It was quite a bit of work in the beginning, but I sort of enjoy it. <nerd alert>
> My only complaint is in the Style Stats section. I have to wade through shoes, purses, and scarves to find out that I wear the gray and black skirt (J Jill), the cropped jeans (white or blue), the black skinny pants, white or black shirts, and gray sweaters the most. I'll take a pic in a min to show you what I mean.
> I want to put the outfits together with the accessories, but they obviously screw up the stats.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, way too many honestly.  Work, dinner and a date, casual (jeans), comfy, and exercise/working in the yard clothes.
> I don't truly need work clothes, I could wear 'dinner and a date' clothes to the office. I am starting to say "No" to clothes that are truly Work-like, putting them down and walking away.
> I'm trying to upgrade my comfy clothes - the ones I put on after work for the rest of the evening - because those tend to be really pretty awful in appearance. Baggy, saggy - and I've noticed - gray in color. But comfy and usually warm.
> 
> I think in January I might try the "turn all the hangers around and when I wear something hang it the other direction" method and then remove the things that don't get turned around. Maybe.
> 
> My closet is a mess right now because we have a leak in the ceiling. I think it will also be a purge day when we get it all put back together.



I insist that my clothes can span at least two areas of my life: dressy going out - work- casual going out- at home. I just have to work a bit with shoes and accessories to make them appropriate to each situation. I’m still learning how to do that.  Suggestions welcome on this issue please. 

Your dilemma about at home dressing is one that I share. I had a lot  of ratty looking athleisure wear that I spent a lot of time in. I threw a lot away. I kept the true exercise clothes and coverups to go to yoga. Then I shifted my whole wardrobe down a category if that makes sense. 

In my initial stages of scarf enthusiasm I purchased a bunch of Eric Bombard cashmere sweaters in various colors. One of my favorites is their cozy cardigan. I was wearing them to work on my lazy days as well as with jeans for casual going out. Looking back they are a bit sloppy for work and I have better things to wear. So I shifted  them more to casual going out and started wearing them as at home wear. 
I thought, why buy more ratty athleta stuff that will not wear well when I have these perfectly nice sweaters already? I’ll use what I have. I’m hoping these new washable skinny pants that I purchased will further upgrade my at home wear.

Similarly, I had a few pairs of London sole ballet flats that I began to think were a bit flimsy looking. I upgraded my casual going out shoes and repurposed by London sole flats as my at home slipper shoes. 

I learned my lesson when I upgraded my undergarments last year. Even though no one sees them or our at home clothes, wearing them brings down our psyche.


----------



## Genie27

ladysarah said:


> Thank you. I just wondered if you can , ie plan an outfit by looking at the pictures on the app, rather than the closet. Sort of like a virtual closet


Yes, that’s what I do - browse when I’m in transit or if I need a reminder when shopping. It’s also helpful at season change, when you forget what goes with what. 

@Cookiefiend yes, if I have 1 dress I wear different ways, I can see all the options and pick one. I can scroll through and see what I feel like wearing..,


----------



## Moirai

EmileH said:


> My big concern is that bathrooms get cleaned with chemicals that I do not want splashed near my clothes. [emoji33]
> 
> My closet is off my bathroom and I do not have a humidity problem, but again this is suburbia so both rooms are really big. It’s a nice little sanctuary area for me and the chihuahua.


You're right, large rooms do negate the humidity problem. My SIL has large closet and bathroom with doors connecting closet to bathroom and bedroom. It definitely makes it more convenient to get ready in the morning. Both of my spaces are not that big but when we purchased our home 20 yrs ago, I was very happy to be able to walk into my closet


----------



## Cookiefiend

EmileH said:


> I insist that my clothes can span at least two areas of my life: dressy going out - work- casual going out- at home. I just have to work a bit with shoes and accessories to make them appropriate to each situation. I’m still learning how to do that.  Suggestions welcome on this issue please.
> 
> Your dilemma about at home dressing is one that I share. I had a lot  of ratty looking athleisure wear that I spent a lot of time in. I threw a lot away. I kept the true exercise clothes and coverups to go to yoga. Then I shifted my whole wardrobe down a category if that makes sense.
> 
> In my initial stages of scarf enthusiasm I purchased a bunch of Eric Bombard cashmere sweaters in various colors. One of my favorites is their cozy cardigan. I was wearing them to work on my lazy days as well as with jeans for casual going out. Looking back they are a bit sloppy for work and I have better things to wear. So I shifted  them more to casual going out and started wearing them as at home wear.
> I thought, why buy more ratty athleta stuff that will not wear well when I have these perfectly nice sweaters already? I’ll use what I have. I’m hoping these new washable skinny pants that I purchased will further upgrade my at home wear.
> 
> Similarly, I had a few pairs of London sole ballet flats that I began to think were a bit flimsy looking. I upgraded my casual going out shoes and repurposed by London sole flats as my at home slipper shoes.
> 
> I learned my lesson when I upgraded my undergarments last year. Even though no one sees them or our at home clothes, wearing them brings down our psyche.


We are thinking alike!
Right now my 'at home' dressing is frumpy and dumpy. It's comfortable but seriously -  I'm hanging onto the cashmere pants with holes in them and the pilled sweaters… why am I okay with looking and wearing clothes like this at home but wouldn't be caught dead in outside the house?   
Upgrading is a must. 
And you are correct - wearing these ugly things brings down our psyche. Who needs that? 
I look forward to hearing about these new pants you've purchased!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Yes, that’s what I do - browse when I’m in transit or if I need a reminder when shopping. It’s also helpful at season change, when you forget what goes with what.
> 
> @Cookiefiend yes, if I have 1 dress I wear different ways, I can see all the options and pick one. I can scroll through and see what I feel like wearing..,


I know what I'm going to be doing while DH is watching television! 
I do like the look of your way better - it's a much more complete view. 
Thanks for helping me sort that out!


----------



## Julide

Moirai said:


> I am finding quite a few kindred souls here, lol. I use paper calendar and note pads too! And I have sticking notes of different colors stuck to my paper calendar for reminders!!!
> The shower head is cool and like standing under a waterfall! The concept of combining closet and bathroom makes sense in maximizing utilization of space and convenience but agree with @festus that it’s impractical. It’s the reason why I wouldn’t connect the closet to the bathroom.



This sounds very familiar!It is a relief to know that I am not alone!!!

Yes, that shower head, reminds me of being caught in a tropical rainfall!


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> Here’s what I mean:
> View attachment 4181486
> 
> I keep track of purse and scarf wear on a spread sheet, and I don’t worry about the shoes... I just wanna know about the clothes!
> (And remember what I wore and if I liked it) [emoji38]


I know. I wish I could see most worn/ least worn for a particular category such as tops, scarves, etc.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes, that’s what I do - browse when I’m in transit or if I need a reminder when shopping. It’s also helpful at season change, when you forget what goes with what.
> 
> @Cookiefiend yes, if I have 1 dress I wear different ways, I can see all the options and pick one. I can scroll through and see what I feel like wearing..,



It’s so nice to be able to do this. Ughh. Ok if I’m stuck here this winter I’ll bite the billet and do it. 

I downloaded the smart closet app. That says it removes the background with one click. What do you think of that app?


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> It’s so nice to be able to do this. Ughh. Ok if I’m stuck here this winter I’ll bite the billet and do it.
> 
> I downloaded the smart closet app. That says it removes the background with one click. What do you think of that app?


I haven’t tried that app, but SB does something similar. That’s why they want you to photograph on a coloured background. I used a hot pink sheet and it was easy to ‘remove’ - I can still see the pink sheen in some items and it’s not as nice as the online pics but I can live with imperfection in that regard.

I Took a bunch of photos at one time and then sorted/edited them later in front of the tv or on transit. Some sections like jackets and shoes and bags I never did put them all in.

For those I just used/edited/cropped my OOTD pic when I used the item. And for new items I get online pics. So maintenance is super easy.

Even if I’m not diligent about entering the exact outfit sets every time, it’s still ok as I know what items I’m using regularly.

Maybe tackle just winter or just Chanel and then the items you wear most often? Skip listing items you don’t want to track until later date if the ap sticks.


----------



## scarf1

@Cookiefiend 
FYI I started using Stylebook around the same time as you.  I started making outfits “ looks” like genie, but because I wear separates 95% of the time, I rarely wear the exact same combo. So then I started making partial “ looks” like you, 
Now, I usually just entr the individual pieces on each day. Since tracking scarf use is important to me, I always put the scarf first so when I look at month at a glance I can see the scarves.

I do still make “looks”  even if I don’t actually log them on the calendar. I do this when planning outfits for a trip. Also sometimes when I get a new scarf I play around with combos and create looks to remember good outfit combos.

To those of you not yet using an app, Yes, it does take quite a bit of time at the start. I started with pieces I was most interested in tracking and those I wore frequently. I still have some items never entered in the app ( eg red coat that usually gets worn 1-2 times a year).  Adding new items is usually pretty easy as I use an online pic for that.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> @Cookiefiend
> FYI I started using Stylebook around the same time as you.  I started making outfits “ looks” like genie, but because I wear separates 95% of the time, I rarely wear the exact same combo. So then I started making partial “ looks” like you,
> Now, I usually just entr the individual pieces on each day. Since tracking scarf use is important to me,* I always put the scarf first so when I look at month at a glance I can see the scarves.*
> 
> I do still make “looks”  even if I don’t actually log them on the calendar. I do this when planning outfits for a trip. Also sometimes when I get a new scarf I play around with combos and create looks to remember good outfit combos.
> 
> To those of you not yet using an app, Yes, it does take quite a bit of time at the start. I started with pieces I was most interested in tracking and those I wore frequently. I still have some items never entered in the app ( eg red coat that usually gets worn 1-2 times a year).  Adding new items is usually pretty easy as I use an online pic for that.


I wear separates mostly too, and rarely wear the exact combo… 
I think that for outfits that I do actually wear the same thing - usually winter outfits with tights and boots - I could just go ahead and do the entire outfit, and just leave out the scarf and purse. Because those change a lot. 
Using the packing part of the app is great, esp the check off list! 
I remember seeing your calendar - putting the scarf first makes for a beautiful calendar!!  I was dreamy-eyed afterward!


----------



## Cordeliere

Genie27 said:


> Very talented hubby. Mine almost injured me and himself when I asked for his assistance to hold the door in position while I clipped the hinges. I got mine installed by IKEA but I wanted to swap two doors after they left. But thanks to him I have a computer to TV hookup that is magnificent in its complexity.  and lots of compliments on the fine job I did organizing the closet layout. Haha.
> 
> Yes, I’m wishing I had clear shelves as well. My closet space will be used for a lot of items - paperwork, camping gear, suitcases, linens, my art supplies, all the miscellaneous stuff that collects.
> 
> I don’t wear a lot of formal business attire either, but I have been trying to dress up a little bit more for work. Other than summer, which tends to be super casual.



Did dear bf turn into dh?


----------



## Cordeliere

EmileH said:


> I learned my lesson when I upgraded my undergarments last year. Even though no one sees them or our at home clothes, wearing them brings down our psyche.



The at home clothes part is certainly something to ponder.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Thank you. I just wondered if you can , ie plan an outfit by looking at the pictures on the app, rather than the closet. Sort of like a virtual closet



This is what I do... and I have used mine for packing planning as well. My old habit was to stand in front of my closet with hands on hip waiting for outfits to fly together like the Disney movie bedknobs and broomsticks.

My new habit is using break or down time for playing with different outfit combinations. There is also a randomizer function in mycloset where you can apply a few rules to see what comes out like Cher’s closet app in Clueless. 

This is a lovely article on why doing less makes a difference. Definitely in my old corporate job guilty of running from space - meetings every 30 min, no time to use the restroom.... now I am trying to teach myself stillness and emptiness - and not trying to fill it with swiping through instagram. 

https://zenhabits.net/spacious/


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I insist that my clothes can span at least two areas of my life: dressy going out - work- casual going out- at home. I just have to work a bit with shoes and accessories to make them appropriate to each situation. I’m still learning how to do that.  Suggestions welcome on this issue please.
> 
> Your dilemma about at home dressing is one that I share. I had a lot  of ratty looking athleisure wear that I spent a lot of time in. I threw a lot away. I kept the true exercise clothes and coverups to go to yoga. Then I shifted my whole wardrobe down a category if that makes sense.
> 
> In my initial stages of scarf enthusiasm I purchased a bunch of Eric Bombard cashmere sweaters in various colors. One of my favorites is their cozy cardigan. I was wearing them to work on my lazy days as well as with jeans for casual going out. Looking back they are a bit sloppy for work and I have better things to wear. So I shifted  them more to casual going out and started wearing them as at home wear.
> I thought, why buy more ratty athleta stuff that will not wear well when I have these perfectly nice sweaters already? I’ll use what I have. I’m hoping these new washable skinny pants that I purchased will further upgrade my at home wear.
> 
> Similarly, I had a few pairs of London sole ballet flats that I began to think were a bit flimsy looking. I upgraded my casual going out shoes and repurposed by London sole flats as my at home slipper shoes.
> 
> I learned my lesson when I upgraded my undergarments last year. Even though no one sees them or our at home clothes, wearing them brings down our psyche.



I think a properly fitted bra is critical underpinning for an outfit. So hard for me to get one right, but makes a huge difference to an outfit.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> It’s so nice to be able to do this. Ughh. Ok if I’m stuck here this winter I’ll bite the billet and do it.
> 
> I downloaded the smart closet app. That says it removes the background with one click. What do you think of that app?



It took me a little while to get the swing of things and go faster

1. Find screenshots from internet VS photographing your own clothing. Like Genie, if I can’t the exact thing or cataloging a commodity, then I find something approximate

2. Do autofill and then the fill button to remove background.

3. You can create more categories and edit standard categories from the app - I think it is under the button far to right

4. To make it less tedious, you can go by current season. I personally went by closet section and after I had a critical mass, I only added when I wore something. I also did it while watching TV as I am a master multi-tasker 

Here are the things I wish mycloset had
1. Ability to see brands on photo when I am putting outfits together
2. Better search - for example when I started I was lazy about posting cost. Toward the end of getting ocd, I realized I could track cost per wear. I now want to search and document anything I forgot to put price on and no easy way to do this without clicking on every item
3. Ability to track fabric content, weight and age


----------



## doloresmia

Here are my stats [emoji3] I think I don’t need anything for a long time.... my excuse is I am older and had to dress for work.




I don’t really have 18 outwear pieces I hope. My closet puts blazers in same category.... but oh dear. It looks worse if I do this by color and see the black

And my most used looks to date - summertime




Sometimes I don’t make a look, I just add to calendar. I am playing around if I find I am wearing certain combos very often I definitely make a look


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> anything I forgot to put price on and no easy way to do this without clicking on every item
> 3. Ability to track fabric content, weight and age


In SB stats section there is a category ranked by price. You can see all the $0 items and edit it there. 
Same to see by brand, fabric. Wish it recorded the date item was added.


----------



## diane278

I want to do a complete count (sort of), but I’m stalling. I don’t know if it’s because I don’t want to deal with the numbers, don’t want to face more new things never worn that should be removed, or just don’t want to deal with any area of it. I think keeping things organized helps me to avoid the actual “work”.  I’m hoping that one of these nights I’ll have a rush of adrenaline and pull one of my crazy middle-of-the-night purges.


----------



## EmileH

Someday I will get around to using one of these apps and I will think “why did it take me so long to do this?” 

I like the random selection possibility. That’s fun. Loved Clueless. What a timeless masterpiece of cinema. [emoji3]

I cant just do one of my black tees or pants or skirts because each one has a different cut or fabric that makes it unique and makes it work or not with an outfit. Which is why I have 12 black skirts and 6 black pants (not counting the leather versions of each.)  ‍♀️ 

To make an outfit I have to try it all on together to see if it’s works. But I suppose that’s an argument for saving it so I do not forget what works together. 

I will get to this eventually. But I’m also supposed to be exercising and working on my french and reading more. Oh yeah. And reading tpf less. ‍♀️


----------



## textilegirl

Cookiefiend said:


> I've been working on the SB app for a year and a half now, in an effort to figure out what I *really* do wear. It was quite a bit of work in the beginning, but I sort of enjoy it. <nerd alert>
> My only complaint is in the Style Stats section. I have to wade through shoes, purses, and scarves to find out that I wear the gray and black skirt (J Jill), the cropped jeans (white or blue), the black skinny pants, white or black shirts, and gray sweaters the most. I'll take a pic in a min to show you what I mean.
> I want to put the outfits together with the accessories, but they obviously screw up the stats.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, way too many honestly.  Work, dinner and a date, casual (jeans), comfy, and exercise/working in the yard clothes.
> I don't truly need work clothes, I could wear 'dinner and a date' clothes to the office. I am starting to say "No" to clothes that are truly Work-like, putting them down and walking away.
> I'm trying to upgrade my comfy clothes - the ones I put on after work for the rest of the evening - because those tend to be really pretty awful in appearance. Baggy, saggy - and I've noticed - gray in color. But comfy and usually warm.
> 
> I think in January I might try the "turn all the hangers around and when I wear something hang it the other direction" method and then remove the things that don't get turned around. Maybe.
> 
> My closet is a mess right now because we have a leak in the ceiling. I think it will also be a purge day when we get it all put back together.



Now there's an idea!  Good luck with the leak, yikes!


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> I think a properly fitted bra is critical underpinning for an outfit. So hard for me to get one right, but makes a huge difference to an outfit.



It's worth *every single penny* to go to a professional (not department store) fitter and find the right style/size *doloresmia*!  Most women are shocked at the real numbers but once you realize what works you can make future purchases with reasonable confidence.  (Yup, I've got 'issues' but once I solved that one, and the shirt one, I've never looked back; no more trying on every shirt everywhere in a vain hunt for something that didn't blouse in the back and pull in the front.  And 'amen' to Eileen Fisher slim pants! )


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> I want to do a complete count (sort of), but I’m stalling. I don’t know if it’s because I don’t want to deal with the numbers, don’t want to face more new things never worn that should be removed, or just don’t want to deal with any area of it. I think keeping things organized helps me to avoid the actual “work”.  I’m hoping that one of these nights I’ll have a rush of adrenaline and pull one of my crazy middle-of-the-night purges.



Yeah, we're related


----------



## diane278

This is what I’ve worn (while being lazy at home) this summer.  An old faded (man’s) shirt and old jeans.  I have a couple of the shirts but use the same pair of jeans repeatedly....until the knees are stretched out, before I wash them. That could be 3 or 4 wearings...unless I spill on them.  I do wear a bra when I dress like this....which I consider to be a huge effort on my part. I wear this out of the house when I don’t feel like “getting dressed”. Actually, it looks sloppier irl than in this photo.....
Winter lazywear was a long sleeved t-shirt with a ripped sweatshirt over it  And the same pair of jeans...sometimes I think those suckers will never die.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I think a properly fitted bra is critical underpinning for an outfit. So hard for me to get one right, but makes a huge difference to an outfit.


I agree. I actually did that. I bought as many of the style as I could afford at the time.  Recently, I went back for more and they’ve been discontinued.  Now I have to start over.  *Life is cruel! *


----------



## EmileH

Last fall as part of my 50th birthday trip I went to Rigby and Peller in London and bought a whole new lingerie wardrobe. It was life altering really. I’m using everting that I bought and it’s all pretty and comfortable as well as flattering. I highly recommend them.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I agree. I actually did that. I bought as many of the style as I could afford at the time.  Recently, I went back for more and they’ve been discontinued.  Now I have to start over.  *Life is cruel! *



I did too and now that I am ready for refresh - discontinued!!!!! [emoji22][emoji22][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Last fall as part of my 50th birthday trip I went to Rigby and Peller in London and bought a whole new lingerie wardrobe. It was life altering really. I’m using everting that I bought and it’s all pretty and comfortable as well as flattering. I highly recommend them.



There used to be a r and p at the mall near my parents. No longer and the online store doesn’t have the same version of bra I used to get. Sad


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> There used to be a r and p at the mall near my parents. No longer and the online store doesn’t have the same version of bra I used to get. Sad



Call one of the stores and ask them. They carry more stuff in the stores than online and they will ship it to you. There were a few pieces missing that I wanted and they shipped them from London for me, they are amazing.


----------



## Julide

Cookiefiend said:


> I've been working on the SB app for a year and a half now, in an effort to figure out what I *really* do wear. It was quite a bit of work in the beginning, but I sort of enjoy it. <nerd alert>
> My only complaint is in the Style Stats section. I have to wade through shoes, purses, and scarves to find out that I wear the gray and black skirt (J Jill), the cropped jeans (white or blue), the black skinny pants, white or black shirts, and gray sweaters the most. I'll take a pic in a min to show you what I mean.
> I want to put the outfits together with the accessories, but they obviously screw up the stats.
> 
> I have a lot of clothes, way too many honestly.  Work, dinner and a date, casual (jeans), comfy, and exercise/working in the yard clothes.
> I don't truly need work clothes, I could wear 'dinner and a date' clothes to the office. I am starting to say "No" to clothes that are truly Work-like, putting them down and walking away.
> I'm trying to upgrade my comfy clothes - the ones I put on after work for the rest of the evening - because those tend to be really pretty awful in appearance. Baggy, saggy - and I've noticed - gray in color. But comfy and usually warm.
> 
> I think in January I might try the "turn all the hangers around and when I wear something hang it the other direction" method and then remove the things that don't get turned around. Maybe.
> 
> My closet is a mess right now because we have a leak in the ceiling. I think it will also be a purge day when we get it all put back together.



Sorry to hear about your leak, I hope nothing was damaged. Thank you for the explanation. It sounds a lot less daunting.I need patience and time for it to work. *sigh* Maybe I can start slowly this week...


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> This is what I do... and I have used mine for packing planning as well. My old habit was *to stand in front of my closet with hands on hip waiting for outfits to fly together like the Disney movie bedknobs and broomsticks.*
> 
> 
> https://zenhabits.net/spacious/



 Me too!


----------



## festus

I’m thinking I might encourage my teenage daughter to use Stylebook or mycloset. It’s a fine balance- reduce the phenomenal mess of discarded clothes on her bedroom floor or increase the amount of time she’s on her phone. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## festus

I need a pair of navy flared trousers which are also fitted at the waist.  I have a pair of fab Issey Miyake Pleats Please ones but am looking for something less wide. 
Any brand suggestions? Anything to avoid?
Thanks!!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I need a pair of navy flared trousers which are also fitted at the waist.  I have a pair of fab Issey Miyake Pleats Please ones but am looking for something less wide.
> Any brand suggestions? Anything to avoid?
> Thanks!!



Hi doll, without knowing anything about your shape, budget or anything but having a strong sense of self [emoji3] here are some opinions for you

When you say trouser, I am thinking you mean more dress or work wear so take my recommendations in that light.

As always i look for things that won’t wrinkle and have some give

High end
- the row has lovely flared cuts - they tend to be cropped. This is what my DH calls the Star Trek pants. On me they are normal length. I like a leg length between 28-29 inches generally for normal non-cropped look. These have give and are pull on jeans. I don’t find they lose shape like some pull ins and the row does multiple fabrics.




- I recently bought a pair of escada pants off of Therealreal that were NWT. They have become my go to dress pant. Very easy to wear. I think the sizes run a little bigger which is nice. In some European brands hip or waist is too small. These don’t have give but the cut gives me room for the occasional food baby.

These are black but the cut is super nice and follows the body when you move without being too wide




- celine has lovely architectural shapes. Materials are stiffer so the shape sticks. Celine has very very long lengths in leg.
- proenza schouler - a little funkier cuts than escada. I have a wide leg pair that I wear a lot.

At the next tier down of pricing, theory, Vince and kit and ace are good ones. Kit and ace a little more casual. I like Vince coastal/navy a lot. My issue with navy is always that hard to match the navys so you have to buy the same season and color if you are ocd like me about tone. 

Also will try to think of others I like. On plane and about to close doors

Hugs!


----------



## EmileH

I have had good luck with Alexander McQueen for a wider leg cropped pant and Stella McCartney for a slim trouser. In the past I wore a lot of Theory.


----------



## diane278

Doloresmia.... I figured I’d try your previous strategy of standing in front of the closet waiting for outfits to fly together like a Disney movie.  Girl, it did not work for me either. I did a little work last night, fueled by some sugar laden Pepsi. My adrenaline rush failed to rise to the occasion, so I resorted to caffeine.
This is my small jacket closet in the hallway. Every item hanging in it is either a blue or gray. It needs weeding. (I hung the rod myself, which is why it’s listing to one side like the Titanic and I really love my label maker.)
But, I have no idea how many jackets I really need. I’m sort of thinking that if winter comes, I’ll be able to sort by how many of these I actually wear.


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> Doloresmia.... I figured I’d try your previous strategy of standing in front of the closet waiting for outfits to fly together like a Disney movie.  Girl, it did not work for me either. I did a little work last night, fueled by some sugar laden Pepsi. My adrenaline rush failed to rise to the occasion, so I resorted to caffeine.
> This is my small jacket closet in the hallway. Every item hanging in it is either a blue or gray. It needs weeding. (I hung the rod myself, which is why it’s listing to one side like the Titanic and I really love my label maker.)
> But, I have no idea how many jackets I really need. I’m sort of thinking that if winter comes, I’ll be able to sort by how many of these I actually wear.
> View attachment 4182419


< quietly humming "My Heart Will Go On and On" >


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> < quietly humming "My Heart Will Go On and On" >


I put this rod up several years ago. I thought it was straight until I took this photo. I guess my carpentry skills are not fully developed...nor my eyesight.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Hi doll, without knowing anything about your shape, budget or anything but having a strong sense of self [emoji3] here are some opinions for you
> 
> When you say trouser, I am thinking you mean more dress or work wear so take my recommendations in that light.
> 
> As always i look for things that won’t wrinkle and have some give
> 
> High end
> - the row has lovely flared cuts - they tend to be cropped. This is what my DH calls the Star Trek pants. On me they are normal length. I like a leg length between 28-29 inches generally for normal non-cropped look. These have give and are pull on jeans. I don’t find they lose shape like some pull ins and the row does multiple fabrics.
> 
> View attachment 4182321
> 
> 
> - I recently bought a pair of escada pants off of Therealreal that were NWT. They have become my go to dress pant. Very easy to wear. I think the sizes run a little bigger which is nice. In some European brands hip or waist is too small. These don’t have give but the cut gives me room for the occasional food baby.
> 
> These are black but the cut is super nice and follows the body when you move without being too wide
> 
> View attachment 4182322
> 
> 
> - celine has lovely architectural shapes. Materials are stiffer so the shape sticks. Celine has very very long lengths in leg.
> - proenza schouler - a little funkier cuts than escada. I have a wide leg pair that I wear a lot.
> 
> At the next tier down of pricing, theory, Vince and kit and ace are good ones. Kit and ace a little more casual. I like Vince coastal/navy a lot. My issue with navy is always that hard to match the navys so you have to buy the same season and color if you are ocd like me about tone.
> 
> Also will try to think of others I like. On plane and about to close doors
> 
> Hugs!




Doloresmia, thank you for indulging me despite my lack of providing any useful parameters and forcing you to be a mind reader!

Yes, trousers, as in a bit dressy and not cargo (which I don't wear). I'm 5ft 4 and slim, I have a waist and some other curves but I also have massive calves for someone my size, a souvenir from my running days. If I pick the correct size for the rest of me I can't get my calves into skinny pants unless they have a lot of stretch and they look silly. So it's usually straight/cigarette cut or wide wide Issey Miyake pleats. 
I agree with you on dye lots and matching jackets, but am really only looking for the bottom.  The 20-something cardigans I counted last week can cover the top.

I'm after flared, cropped ish. Theory works- just got a black pair which requires some alteration but no navy.  Kit and Ace too athleisury for what I have in mind.  Eileen Fisher doesn't work on my shape at all.
I noticed your penchant for black flares and thought that might be a good starting point.

Fabric, cut and drape are important to me and justify the cost

Thank you so much for your suggestions- I'll check Escada, Prouenza and The Row.

Thank you @EmileH for the Theory suggestion.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Doloresmia, thank you for indulging me despite my lack of providing any useful parameters and forcing you to be a mind reader!
> 
> Yes, trousers, as in a bit dressy and not cargo (which I don't wear). I'm 5ft 4 and slim, I have a waist and some other curves but I also have massive calves for someone my size, a souvenir from my running days. If I pick the correct size for the rest of me I can't get my calves into skinny pants unless they have a lot of stretch and they look silly. So it's usually straight/cigarette cut or wide wide Issey Miyake pleats.
> I agree with you on dye lots and matching jackets, but am really only looking for the bottom.  The 20-something cardigans I counted last week can cover the top.
> 
> I'm after flared, cropped ish. Theory works- just got a black pair which requires some alteration but no navy.  Kit and Ace too athleisury for what I have in mind.  Eileen Fisher doesn't work on my shape at all.
> I noticed your penchant for black flares and thought that might be a good starting point.
> 
> Fabric, cut and drape are important to me and justify the cost
> 
> Thank you so much for your suggestions- I'll check Escada, Prouenza and The Row.
> 
> Thank you @EmileH for the Theory suggestion.



Vince has elastane which I think helps! 

I got these last year or something like it. I love them

https://www.vince.com/high-rise-cro...ByivpGYa_nyEzh1ZUEUbM5cxoCcC8QAvD_BwE&start=8

Or maybe these. As someone who hated skinny pants due to thicker thighs, helpful to have a flare or stovetop cut!

https://www.vince.com/stitch-front-...?dwvar_VR52921199_color=060DKG#sz=20&start=32


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Doloresmia.... I figured I’d try your previous strategy of standing in front of the closet waiting for outfits to fly together like a Disney movie.  Girl, it did not work for me either. I did a little work last night, fueled by some sugar laden Pepsi. My adrenaline rush failed to rise to the occasion, so I resorted to caffeine.
> This is my small jacket closet in the hallway. Every item hanging in it is either a blue or gray. It needs weeding. (I hung the rod myself, which is why it’s listing to one side like the Titanic and I really love my label maker.)
> But, I have no idea how many jackets I really need. I’m sort of thinking that if winter comes, I’ll be able to sort by how many of these I actually wear.
> View attachment 4182419



If you were wandering my neighborhood with your closet organizer sign I would invite you in directly! Maybe less on the carpentry [emoji3] that is something I would do


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Doloresmia.... I figured I’d try your previous strategy of standing in front of the closet waiting for outfits to fly together like a Disney movie.  Girl, it did not work for me either. I did a little work last night, fueled by some sugar laden Pepsi. My adrenaline rush failed to rise to the occasion, so I resorted to caffeine.
> This is my small jacket closet in the hallway. Every item hanging in it is either a blue or gray. It needs weeding. (I hung the rod myself, which is why it’s listing to one side like the Titanic and I really love my label maker.)
> But, I have no idea how many jackets I really need. I’m sort of thinking that if winter comes, I’ll be able to sort by how many of these I actually wear.
> View attachment 4182419



Love my label maker too!

I know everyone says to weed every year, but I look at strictly summer and strictly winter items in two-year cycles. I might have a mild winter one year and only reach for the lighter weight items, or just not feel like wearing some of my perfectly lovely linens (which spark joy) one summer, but I’ll definitely reach for them the following summer. 
I tend to weed the year-round items more regularly.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Love my label maker too!
> 
> I know everyone says to weed every year, but I look at strictly summer and strictly winter items in two-year cycles. I might have a mild winter one year and only reach for the lighter weight items, or just not feel like wearing some of my perfectly lovely linens (which spark joy) one summer, but I’ll definitely reach for them the following summer.
> I tend to weed the year-round items more regularly.



I agree! Where I live many things can be worn here seasons and with the weather we have been having hard to say what a normal summer or winter is. 

I have gone through the don’t fit anymores and other things I will never wear again. Now I need to see the real use patterns over time.... and with good luck and the business taking off, I won’t have to worry about normal office wear daily!


----------



## essiedub

Cookiefiend said:


> I'll be honest - it is time consuming.
> When I first started it, I did it *while DH was watching 2 minutes of everything on the television.*.. I think the remote is evil..



Oh ok..it is a thing..my DH does the same. Another annoying thing is the constant scrolling through the menu


----------



## doloresmia

Hey ladies, here is a blogger who breaks down fall trends and shows how she shopped her minimalist closet to create them. What I like about this video is the fact that she did come up with updated and on point looks from her closet. Personally except for animal print I am not into the 80s, hot pink, disco come back but I like the thinking



And I WANT the leopard coat!


----------



## Tinn3rz

I’ve gone through my bag collection and put aside what I want to let go and what I want to keep. I think I can do a better job so I’ll have to go through it again. Next up is shoes! Hopefully by the time I go on maternity leave at the end of the month, things will be in piles for me to either take to the trash, donation center, ship out for consignment and straight out sell. One wall of my closet a week is the plan. [emoji1377]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hey ladies, here is a blogger who breaks down fall trends and shows how she shopped her minimalist closet to create them. What I like about this video is the fact that she did come up with updated and on point looks from her closet. Personally except for animal print I am not into the 80s, hot pink, disco come back but I like the thinking
> 
> 
> 
> And I WANT the leopard coat!



I’m the queen of solids and I like that coat, too!


----------



## diane278

Has anyone here used limited color to sort and edit their wardrobe? 

I was looking at the things hanging in my closet. For some time, I’ve been adding more navy. I don’t wear any black tops because I’m pasty pale and black next to my face makes me look like I died but wasn’t buried. I used to consider gray to be my black.  Now, I’m wondering what would result if I took all the bright colors out and limited myself to grays, navy’s, black bottoms, white and denim. Would simplifying my “uniform” by color help me reduce the amount of stuff I bring in? Or would it make me feel stifled so that I never passed up anything in those colors out of fear of running out of clothes? I should mention that my paleness results in friends telling me that I look best when I wear red, purples and bright blues.  Has anyone here dealt with this as a way to edit? I know that wearing primarily black works for many people but I’m just not sure if I should jump into this or not.  I am receiving a lot of mail and online ads for EF. There’s a lot of navy in this current collection.  I’m sure that’s affecting my thinking.....

Is this an epiphany or a hallucination?


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> Has anyone here used limited color to sort and edit their wardrobe?
> 
> I was looking at the things hanging in my closet. For some time, I’ve been adding more navy. I don’t wear any black tops because I’m pasty pale and black next to my face makes me look like I died but wasn’t buried. I used to consider gray to be my black.  Now, I’m wondering what would result if I took all the bright colors out and limited myself to grays, navy’s, black bottoms, white and denim. Would simplifying my “uniform” by color help me reduce the amount of stuff I bring in? Or would it make me feel stifled so that I never passed up anything in those colors out of fear of running out of clothes? I should mention that my paleness results in friends telling me that I look best when I wear red, purples and bright blues.  Has anyone here dealt with this as a way to edit? I know that wearing primarily black works for many people but I’m just not sure if I should jump into this or not.  I am receiving a lot of mail and online ads for EF. There’s a lot of navy in this current collection.  I’m sure that’s affecting my thinking.....
> 
> Is this an epiphany or a hallucination?



A bit of both I think *diane278*; I've mostly done that exact thing.  If it's not a neutral color I don't buy it except for my scarf/shawl collection.  That's where it gets interesting; everything else is background for the most part.  I don't own prints at all and stick to mostly black, navy or grey (denim too) from the waist down, and other neutrals, including paler blues and greys above the waist.  Like you, I tend to avoid too much black near my face as it makes me feel ghastly.  I can honestly say this edit has made my life a lot easier on the mornings when my daily 'uniform' isn't required.

The biggest switch for me was the shift in color away from my favorite brown, greens and tomato reds towards the neutrals and more jewel tones (I'm told I look best in those colors but have been thinking of doing more research on this with  Justine; *doloresmia*, you've turned me into an obsessive, I'm just waiting for the time to spend dissecting her every comment!).  I've also accepted the fact that for the most part, Eileen Fisher gets the job done for me; the clothes are comfortable, wear well and look good.  I do admit that I'm not overly fond of a head-to-toe EF look; it's a bit 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat and doesn't want to embarrass her children by being too fashion forward'.  I just use the pieces as foundations since I am, after all a 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat', never mind  what the children think, since I don't have any in any event!  

So, without doing an actual tally, I know I've got several iterations of pants, sweaters, t-shirts; regular shirts and sweaters (I'm more comfortable in pants and sweaters rather than dresses or skirts), all in neutral colors for the most part.  The challenge for me is to narrow it down to the best examples of each, and let the others go, replacing them only when needed.  There's a range of fabrications from cotton to cashmere, but it's really a simple system, and it works to make my life less harried.  There just needs to be less of it I think.  I can get bored, but the scarves and shawls inevitably come to my rescue.


----------



## diane278

textilegirl said:


> A bit of both I think *diane278*; I've mostly done that exact thing.  If it's not a neutral color I don't buy it except for my scarf/shawl collection.  That's where it gets interesting; everything else is background for the most part.  I don't own prints at all and stick to mostly black, navy or grey (denim too) from the waist down, and other neutrals, including paler blues and greys above the waist.  Like you, I tend to avoid too much black near my face as it makes me feel ghastly.  I can honestly say this edit has made my life a lot easier on the mornings when my daily 'uniform' isn't required.
> 
> The biggest switch for me was the shift in color away from my favorite brown, greens and tomato reds towards the neutrals and more jewel tones (I'm told I look best in those colors but have been thinking of doing more research on this with  Justine; *doloresmia*, you've turned me into an obsessive, I'm just waiting for the time to spend dissecting her every comment!).  I've also accepted the fact that for the most part, Eileen Fisher gets the job done for me; the clothes are comfortable, wear well and look good.  I do admit that I'm not overly fond of a head-to-toe EF look; it's a bit 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat and doesn't want to embarrass her children by being too fashion forward'.  I just use the pieces as foundations since I am, after all a 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat', never mind  what the children think, since I don't have any in any event!
> 
> So, without doing an actual tally, I know I've got several iterations of pants, sweaters, t-shirts; regular shirts and sweaters (I'm more comfortable in pants and sweaters rather than dresses or skirts), all in neutral colors for the most part.  The challenge for me is to narrow it down to the best examples of each, and let the others go, replacing them only when needed.  There's a range of fabrications from cotton to cashmere, but it's really a simple system, and it works to make my life less harried.  There just needs to be less of it I think.  I can get bored, but the scarves and shawls inevitably come to my rescue.


 
I think we might be in very similar circumstances, wardrobe-wise. And I also keep a rainbow of scarves for shots of color. I know I’m bored with summer and summer clothes.  I think I’ll just keep refining what’s in my closet for now. Thanks for your input. Technically, I’m beyond being a ‘woman of a certain age’ and am just old.  My fear used to be looking like MDAL until I realized I don’t dress young at all.  Check off that fashion fear!


----------



## EmileH

I’m another scarf fan and I love neutrals. I would say that 80-90% of my wardrobe is black or navy. I mix in a bit of taupe grey camel or white here or there..I have a defined set of accent colors which are mostly low key colors- burgundy, aubergine, various shades of blue or blue green.  My favorite way to incorporate color other than scarves is in blouses or layering tops or in simple dresses that I can wear on their own in warm weather or layer in cold weather. It’s nice to have a bit more color in warm weather. I pretty much stick to these colors and everything mixes and matches. I do not have to worry if I have a bag or shoes to match. But everything works off a base of navy or black. If I buy anything that doesn’t work off this base it sees limited use.


----------



## diane278

Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?

Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....) 


Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:




I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering......


----------



## Antonia

I too prefer neutrals for clothing and just use colorful scarves for a pop of color.  Most of my things are black, beige, gray, cream, navy and I also gravitate towards many shades of green but especially the olive/army green colors which I find to be very neutral.  I am now obsessed about getting a leopard/cheetah coat because of that blogger above-lol!


----------



## Antonia

diane278 said:


> Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
> would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?
> 
> Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....)
> View attachment 4183665
> 
> Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:
> View attachment 4183658
> 
> View attachment 4183659
> 
> I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  *I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering.....*.



 I can't wait either!  I love layering too...fall dressing is so much more fun for me!


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
> would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?
> 
> Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....)
> View attachment 4183665
> 
> Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:
> View attachment 4183658
> 
> View attachment 4183659
> 
> I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering......


@EmileH  has posted some of her looks on the H it up thread (( Hermes forum).

My closet is less packed than it once was, but I am far from minimalist. I decided the “capsule” minimum doesn’t really work for me long term. When traveling, I definitely try to travel as light as possible, so I would say I use a capsule wardrobe plus scarves for travel. I do find that after a month of travel, I am sort of tired of the limited choices.

90+ % of my wardrobe is solids. My neutrals are black, navy and grey.  Accents are blue, aqua, pink and a few dark burgundy.  The exceptions to my solids rule are striped shirts( mostly Tee), and summer/ Hawaii clothes. We spend 2-4 weeks in Hawaii most years- so have some wild tropical print tees, a sundress, and print cotton skirt.  

I am about your age, and have found that I now lean more towards navy than black. In fact, navy is my common neutral for most of the year. I also wear scarves a lot, and find myself able to scratch my itch for color and print with scarves.
Right now Eileen fisher has quite a few pieces in navy , not just her usual black, so I have been stocking up.


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
> would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?
> 
> Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....)
> View attachment 4183665
> 
> Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:
> View attachment 4183658
> 
> View attachment 4183659
> 
> I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering......



It looks like you are doing just fine on your own. These are great outfits. I have a busy day or two coming but I’ll look for some examples over the weekend. 

In summer I do a lot of navy and white with a brown bag. A black navy or colorful sheath dress with a scarf for work is easy. For fall and winter I start adding more camel and black to the mix. I mix black and blue all the time by the way. I also have my go to silhouettes that feel comfortable to me. It’s all rather boring but it works for me.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
> would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?
> 
> Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....)
> View attachment 4183665
> 
> Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:
> View attachment 4183658
> 
> View attachment 4183659
> 
> I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering......



All three are lovely looks!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Has anyone here used limited color to sort and edit their wardrobe?
> 
> I was looking at the things hanging in my closet. For some time, I’ve been adding more navy. I don’t wear any black tops because I’m pasty pale and black next to my face makes me look like I died but wasn’t buried. I used to consider gray to be my black.  Now, I’m wondering what would result if I took all the bright colors out and limited myself to grays, navy’s, black bottoms, white and denim. Would simplifying my “uniform” by color help me reduce the amount of stuff I bring in? Or would it make me feel stifled so that I never passed up anything in those colors out of fear of running out of clothes? I should mention that my paleness results in friends telling me that I look best when I wear red, purples and bright blues.  Has anyone here dealt with this as a way to edit? I know that wearing primarily black works for many people but I’m just not sure if I should jump into this or not.  I am receiving a lot of mail and online ads for EF. There’s a lot of navy in this current collection.  I’m sure that’s affecting my thinking.....
> 
> Is this an epiphany or a hallucination?



I think you look very good in the reds and greens and so would not limit to just greys or navy. I know we tend to think of minimalism as tonal or monochrome, but let me post the lovely Justine LeConte again



For me minimalism and editing is having enough so I don’t get bored and feel the need to re-buy.... not so much the all monochrome or neutrals although that is where my wardrobe lies.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> A bit of both I think *diane278*; I've mostly done that exact thing.  If it's not a neutral color I don't buy it except for my scarf/shawl collection.  That's where it gets interesting; everything else is background for the most part.  I don't own prints at all and stick to mostly black, navy or grey (denim too) from the waist down, and other neutrals, including paler blues and greys above the waist.  Like you, I tend to avoid too much black near my face as it makes me feel ghastly.  I can honestly say this edit has made my life a lot easier on the mornings when my daily 'uniform' isn't required.
> 
> The biggest switch for me was the shift in color away from my favorite brown, greens and tomato reds towards the neutrals and more jewel tones (I'm told I look best in those colors but have been thinking of doing more research on this with  Justine; *doloresmia*, you've turned me into an obsessive, I'm just waiting for the time to spend dissecting her every comment!).  I've also accepted the fact that for the most part, Eileen Fisher gets the job done for me; the clothes are comfortable, wear well and look good.  I do admit that I'm not overly fond of a head-to-toe EF look; it's a bit 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat and doesn't want to embarrass her children by being too fashion forward'.  I just use the pieces as foundations since I am, after all a 'woman of a certain age who isn't a gym rat', never mind  what the children think, since I don't have any in any event!
> 
> So, without doing an actual tally, I know I've got several iterations of pants, sweaters, t-shirts; regular shirts and sweaters (I'm more comfortable in pants and sweaters rather than dresses or skirts), all in neutral colors for the most part.  The challenge for me is to narrow it down to the best examples of each, and let the others go, replacing them only when needed.  There's a range of fabrications from cotton to cashmere, but it's really a simple system, and it works to make my life less harried.  There just needs to be less of it I think.  I can get bored, but the scarves and shawls inevitably come to my rescue.



I love the idea of scarves but the real reason I don’t wear them is I hate the maintenance and wrinkling [emoji3] shawls work best for me...

Also, beautiful pieces of jewelry




Me in my muumuu and a lovely and cherished piece from a dear friend!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Textilegirl & EmileH, and anyone else who uses a restricted neutral color look:
> would you be willing to share some photo examples of how you use assemble your basic colors?
> 
> Here’s a typical cool weather navy/gray look for me....functional but not at all on any trend. (Not my bag...I wish it was, but I was just trying it on.....)
> View attachment 4183665
> 
> Here’s the same basic navy linen tunic with different jeans:
> View attachment 4183658
> 
> View attachment 4183659
> 
> I’m comfortable, but wondering if I need (at least) a small change.  I can’t wait until summer is over. I’m ready for cooler weather and some layering......



All of these work and I love the second look best because of the color pop!


----------



## doloresmia

Antonia said:


> I too prefer neutrals for clothing and just use colorful scarves for a pop of color.  Most of my things are black, beige, gray, cream, navy and I also gravitate towards many shades of green but especially the olive/army green colors which I find to be very neutral.  I am now obsessed about getting a leopard/cheetah coat because of that blogger above-lol!



I am a sucker for army green for sure! And everyone in this thread is familiar with my obsession with leopard - or cheetah as the case may be!

The MaxMara coats were in my obsession list but luckily the coloring doesn’t look so exciting to me now that FW is showing up

Plus which I would look like an Ewok in camouflage 

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1080320

And this one would only work if I were 6 inches taller

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1080317

If I were younger and taller I would consider this one
https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1081710

But leopard is everywhere this season so I am sure something will turn up!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I am a sucker for army green for sure! And everyone in this thread is familiar with my obsession with leopard - or cheetah as the case may be!
> 
> The MaxMara coats were in my obsession list but luckily the coloring doesn’t look so exciting to me now that FW is showing up
> 
> Plus which I would look like an Ewok in camouflage
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1080320
> 
> And this one would only work if I were 6 inches taller
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1080317
> 
> If I were younger and taller I would consider this one
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1081710
> 
> But leopard is everywhere this season so I am sure something will turn up!


I’m actually thinking I might add something in leopard....not sure if it will be a coat.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> All of these work and I love the second look best because of the color pop!


Thanks......I’ve been surprised how often I grab the red Octogone. 
I need to add some new scarves this fall but it’s hard to imagine wearing them when it’s still so hot outside.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I’m surprised none of you have tried Grana or Everlane.  They seem so in line with the themes in this thread.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I think you look very good in the reds and greens and so would not limit to just greys or navy. I know we tend to think of minimalism as tonal or monochrome, but let me post the lovely Justine LeConte again
> 
> 
> 
> For me minimalism and editing is having enough so I don’t get bored and feel the need to re-buy.... not so much the all monochrome or neutrals although that is where my wardrobe lies.




Great video.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m surprised none of you have tried Grana or Everlane.  They seem so in line with the themes in this thread.



I have tried everlane as their philosophy suits me but I have yet to really like anything I bought. I have been eyeing things but that is all.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Thanks......I’ve been surprised how often I grab the red Octogone.
> I need to add some new scarves this fall but it’s hard to imagine wearing them when it’s still so hot outside.....



I hear you. We had what I think was the last heat wave day of the summer... stores are blasting ac to get people to try things on


----------



## Tinn3rz

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’m surprised none of you have tried Grana or Everlane.  They seem so in line with the themes in this thread.



I’ve bought a lot of what Everlane has to offer and currently I only like their tees and boots. 

Their silk is hit or miss and their shoes not super comfortable (flats). Pants are also hit or miss and their cashmere pills more than my $30 Uniqlo ones. 

A lot of my giveaway/throw away pile is Everlane.


----------



## diane278

There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.   
I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714


May I ask what you think is wrong with your closet? I think it's gorgeous and serene. And tightly edited. As well as organized. Everything is easily accessible and sorted. I guess we can always look for improvements, but I'm trying to get a sense of what you feel is off.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714



I like your closet- I think it looks tidy and you can see everything, which for me is the main point of weeding.
It really does look fab!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> May I ask what you think is wrong with your closet? I think it's gorgeous and serene. And tightly edited. As well as organized. Everything is easily accessible and sorted. I guess we can always look for improvements, but I'm trying to get a sense of what you feel is off.





festus said:


> I like your closet- I think it looks tidy and you can see everything, which for me is the main point of weeding.
> It really does look fab!


Thank you for the kind words. I think I’m bored with it.  I’m used to dressing pretty much the same every day and it works for me, but I get tired of it.  And yet, I keep returning to it, because it really is me.  I probably need to stop looking at photos of capsule wardrobes.  I think that’s a pipe dream for me......and a counterproductive consideration. The support on this forum is stellar!


----------



## Genie27

@diane278 Maybe you’re a bit bored with your daily silhouette right now? Perhaps the change in season or style, something that excites you as much as your new H bags? My first H bag made my summer clothes look so shabby that I had to seriously upgrade the quality of my clothes. 

I have tried the uniform closet, the buy-multiples closet, glorious colour, beige/camel, black/navy, all-pants, mostly dresses, skirts/shorts. All phases that I worked through and discarded - some I’ve cycled back to (and regretted tossing in the past), and some were weight based compromises. 

My biggest regret/learning was buying $$$ designer items for someone else’s lifestyle - formal, cocktail, business formal etc. Then I began spending that money on my everyday items and I’m so much happier. 

I’m currently focusing on everyday luxury - buying *very few* items per season - like 1-3 pieces if that. No idle purchases when I’m bored, just what is a gap or an asset in my wardrobe.


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714



Not sure where/why you're stuck *diane*, but I'd love to live in your closet!!!!  I thought the three looks you posted above looked great; loved the pop of red in the bag.  It's beastly hot still, and hard to focus on layering but switching out the blue scarf in the first pic for something with a print (here's where Hermes cashmere shawls are invaluable to me) could help with the 'stuck' problem.  Even if you don't want to head down that particular orange slippery slope there are lots of other scarf/shawl options to liven up a look.  I also agree with *doloresmia's* suggestion about statement jewelry, especially for summer.  Linen pants and breezy linen shirt/t-shirt with a gorgeous necklace (either short or long) or some fascinating bracelet cuffs and I'm good to go; sometimes it's too hot to wear much.


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714



Agreed! You have a fabulous closet and wardrobe. Just tweak it and have fun with it.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 Maybe you’re a bit bored with your daily silhouette right now? Perhaps the change in season or style, something that excites you as much as your new H bags? My first H bag made my summer clothes look so shabby that I had to seriously upgrade the quality of my clothes.
> I have tried the uniform closet, the buy-multiples closet, glorious colour, beige/camel, black/navy, all-pants, mostly dresses, skirts/shorts. All phases that I worked through and discarded - some I’ve cycled back to (and regretted tossing in the past), and some were weight based compromises.
> My biggest regret/learning was buying $$$ designer items for someone else’s lifestyle - formal, cocktail, business formal etc. Then I began spending that money on my everyday items and I’m so much happier.
> I’m currently focusing on everyday luxury - buying *very few* items per season - like 1-3 pieces if that. No idle purchases when I’m bored, just what is a gap or an asset in my wardrobe.



I’ve been retired for five years and live a fairly typical Calif lifestyle.  I’m casual...which is why Eileen Fisher has worked so well for me.  I think the hot weather is exhausting and I’m ready for fall. Also, I haven’t been out-of-town as much as I usually am during the summer.  I think that’s an issue I need to remedy.  I’m actually looking forward to adding some wide-legged pants and shorter tops than those I wear with my EF tunics. I need to stop shopping for clothes online!



textilegirl said:


> Not sure where/why you're stuck *diane*, but I'd love to live in your closet!!!!  I thought the three looks you posted above looked great; loved the pop of red in the bag.  It's beastly hot still, and hard to focus on layering but switching out the blue scarf in the first pic for something with a print (here's where Hermes cashmere shawls are invaluable to me) could help with the 'stuck' problem.  Even if you don't want to head down that particular orange slippery slope there are lots of other scarf/shawl options to liven up a look.  I also agree with *doloresmia's* suggestion about statement jewelry, especially for summer.  Linen pants and breezy linen shirt/t-shirt with a gorgeous necklace (either short or long) or some fascinating bracelet cuffs and I'm good to go; sometimes it's too hot to wear much.



If you can find a comfortable place in there, you’re welcome to stay in my closet!
You may be right about trying  patterned scarves. During the winter, I wear a scarf nearly every day.  But I wear solid scarves and maybe I should consider some prints. I’m lucky to have a bag collection that serves my needs...and don’t even use all of them. I tend to wear the same jewelry over and over. It’s clear to me now that I’m not using some of the options available to me....
Working through this with all of you helps.  I am going out-of-town this weekend and I think I better plan to do that more often.  A lot more than my current usual, of once a month.

Yay! I feel like I’m getting unstuck. This is my ‘home’ on tpf.  Great advice along with both Wardrobe and Closet Porn.  Nothing could be better!


----------



## Antonia

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714


What a gorgeous and organized closet!!  Absolutely nothing wrong with it....this looks like an ad for closet organization!


----------



## diane278

[QUOTE="doloresmia, post: 32551857, member: 128710"![/QUOTE]
I’m now trying to work my way through the Justine Leconte videos. What a great find!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> There’s no doubt in my mind that I’m now “STUCK”. I sorted out some unworn things yeasterday. I took new photos so I could see my progress.....but the new photos look EXACTLY the same as the old photos. The truth is, there’s been NO progress.  It ‘looks’ tidy but I am stuck.
> I think it’s time to bring in my friend, Janet. It’s gonna be brutal, but I’m pretty sure she can get me out of this hole I’ve dug myself into. (She’s not into designer bags and has not seen inside my closet in years....but I’m only bringing her in for clothing edit.)
> View attachment 4184713
> View attachment 4184715
> View attachment 4184714



Such dreamy BVs!!!!

I know you are not into putting your stuff into a styleapp - but one reason to put at least some core pieces in would be the randomizer that allows you to put looks together based on rules. I find that fun.

Something else might be amazon’s Alexa Look thing? You take a picture of yourself in different outfits and it provides suggestions in the stylecheck. I think that is the way it works - I got one for my daughter. She never used it so I will recapture it and play around.

Here is an old review when the thing was still fairly new.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 Maybe you’re a bit bored with your daily silhouette right now? Perhaps the change in season or style, something that excites you as much as your new H bags? My first H bag made my summer clothes look so shabby that I had to seriously upgrade the quality of my clothes.
> 
> I have tried the uniform closet, the buy-multiples closet, glorious colour, beige/camel, black/navy, all-pants, mostly dresses, skirts/shorts. All phases that I worked through and discarded - some I’ve cycled back to (and regretted tossing in the past), and some were weight based compromises.
> 
> My biggest regret/learning was buying $$$ designer items for someone else’s lifestyle - formal, cocktail, business formal etc. Then I began spending that money on my everyday items and I’m so much happier.
> 
> I’m currently focusing on everyday luxury - buying *very few* items per season - like 1-3 pieces if that. No idle purchases when I’m bored, just what is a gap or an asset in my wardrobe.



Great philosophy!


----------



## doloresmia

Here is the randomizer - a lot of the ideas are terrible because the rules and this particular app don’t allow you to choose occasion, fabric or color family, but it is entertaining




The rules I chose are too broad for the example. you can pick subcategories but it needs refinement based on the points above to truly be useful 




Look 1 just makes me laugh - the short h and m muumuu would NOT go with the leopard cardi!




The second look is ok, the first has me wearing a bolero with gym pants and birkenstocks! Oh the horror!!!! 

Note to bag gods - I am still pending a neutral colored Constance with ghw[emoji1417]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Such dreamy BVs!!!!
> 
> I know you are not into putting your stuff into a styleapp - but one reason to put at least some core pieces in would be the randomizer that allows you to put looks together based on rules. I find that fun.
> 
> Something else might be amazon’s Alexa Look thing? You take a picture of yourself in different outfits and it provides suggestions in the stylecheck. I think that is the way it works - I got one for my daughter. She never used it so I will recapture it and play around.
> 
> Here is an old review when the thing was still fairly new.



I might try an app once I see if I’m going to be making a lot of changes to my wardrobe. If I move towards wide-legged pants, I’ll have to change to shorter, more fitted tops. I think wide pants with my long tunics, would be like wearing a giant pillow case. I tend to be a ‘late adopter’ when it comes to style change, but I’ve had success with wide-legged pants in the past, so I’m hopeful. But my body parts must stop shifting around for awhile. My weight has been stable for at least a year, so there’s no reason for my parts to rearrange themselves, like the colored squares on a Rubics Cube puzzle, while I’m sleeping.
I’m pretty low tech and getting more so all the time due to forgetfulness. I run my life by the post-it’s I stick up everywhere!  And a paper calendar.  
If I do change my wardrobe and achieve more variation, I might try the style app you’re using.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok pax people. Where do you get the clear glass doors? In Finland they just have frosted or milky glass panels!


----------



## festus

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 Maybe you’re a bit bored with your daily silhouette right now? Perhaps the change in season or style, something that excites you as much as your new H bags? My first H bag made my summer clothes look so shabby that I had to seriously upgrade the quality of my clothes.
> 
> I have tried the uniform closet, the buy-multiples closet, glorious colour, beige/camel, black/navy, all-pants, mostly dresses, skirts/shorts. All phases that I worked through and discarded - some I’ve cycled back to (and regretted tossing in the past), and some were weight based compromises.
> 
> My biggest regret/learning was buying $$$ designer items for someone else’s lifestyle - formal, cocktail, business formal etc. Then I began spending that money on my everyday items and I’m so much happier.
> 
> I’m currently focusing on everyday luxury - buying *very few* items per season - like 1-3 pieces if that. No idle purchases when I’m bored, just what is a gap or an asset in my wardrobe.





I also prefer to spend the money on fewer good quality items I use every day since I feel I already have enough "stuff". It seems I don't have a Stop button when it comes to acquiring scarves, but I justify this somehow because I wear a scarf most days- in the uber heat I use a twilly to tie back my hair.
I had a hard time parting with some of the "taxi shoes" I bought for my imaginary lifestyle.  I've started giving them to my niece as they don't fit my daughter and my sons aren't interested!

When I find a gap, I obsess until I find exactly what I need (current gap is wide-leg navy pants).

I need to remind myself that less is more...


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Such dreamy BVs!!!!
> 
> I know you are not into putting your stuff into a styleapp - but one reason to put at least some core pieces in would be the randomizer that allows you to put looks together based on rules. I find that fun.
> 
> Something else might be amazon’s Alexa Look thing? You take a picture of yourself in different outfits and it provides suggestions in the stylecheck. I think that is the way it works - I got one for my daughter. She never used it so I will recapture it and play around.
> 
> Here is an old review when the thing was still fairly new.





Thanks for all the video links!


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Thanks for all the video links!


+1


----------



## Genie27

I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.

I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html

I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...


Wow! There’s a lot of info on that site. I have just skimmed it so far.
I hope she addresses gray hair. I used to have dark hair and pale skin. Now I have gray hair and pale skin. I don’t feel as comfortable wearing some of the bright colors that used to work for me.  Maybe I’ll find out why...


----------



## WingNut

diane278 said:


> Has anyone here used limited color to sort and edit their wardrobe?
> 
> I was looking at the things hanging in my closet. For some time, I’ve been adding more navy. I don’t wear any black tops because I’m pasty pale and black next to my face makes me look like I died but wasn’t buried. I used to consider gray to be my black.  Now, I’m wondering what would result if I took all the bright colors out and limited myself to grays, navy’s, black bottoms, white and denim. Would simplifying my “uniform” by color help me reduce the amount of stuff I bring in? Or would it make me feel stifled so that I never passed up anything in those colors out of fear of running out of clothes? I should mention that my paleness results in friends telling me that I look best when I wear red, purples and bright blues.  Has anyone here dealt with this as a way to edit? I know that wearing primarily black works for many people but I’m just not sure if I should jump into this or not.  I am receiving a lot of mail and online ads for EF. There’s a lot of navy in this current collection.  I’m sure that’s affecting my thinking.....
> 
> Is this an epiphany or a hallucination?


I started to do this last year. I realized having a "duplicate" set of items to go with browns and blacks was just too much, since dark browns I thought looked boring on me. I love black, so that got a lot more wear. I'm a warm-toned blonde. However, instead of the browns I kept the camel accessories, because I thought they looked much more striking with black, and were more easily interchangeable (as well as with cremes and whites). So plain brown is now gone and it's easier to mix and match.  Also....I'm  a HUGE fan of leopard/animal prints as accent pieces (as they go with the above mentioned colors).


----------



## WingNut

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...


I was about to post this same site! It's brilliant for helping you figure out your Value Contrast and Color Contrast. 

FYI I'm not "supposed" to wear black according to a lot of rules, but my eyes are dark so I pull it off and it can be striking.


----------



## festus

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...



Great link, thank you!  Great distraction from what I'm supposed to be doing!!!


----------



## Giuliana

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...



OMG! Thank you for posting this. I had no idea about the color and value contrast concept. Now I am scared to look at the 60 items I have left and to find they are not the right colors. What I have read so far explains a lot, for example why I don’t like wearing black pants with a white shirt, but rather with a patterned blouse that has some black in it (as far as I can tell my coloring is medium contrast)


----------



## Genie27

You will never look at a celeb in a black dress the same way again!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> You will never look at a celeb in a black dress the same way again!


Or yourself!
I've been watching the Justine Leconte vids and at the moment the "Which Colors Work For Your Skin tone" vid - and downloaded an app - Color Name Detector. O.M.G.
I'm at the office so it's not a super accurate color but close enough for now.
The app shows the skin tone and then shows you Similar, Harmonies and Conversion (which I don't understand but hmmm - interesting?)
Dark Vanilla skin tone
Similar is just colors that are similar (duh) - so - plain ole vanilla colors (bwahahaha)
But - Gasp - under Harmonies?!?
Complementary, Analogous, Split Complementary, Triad, Tetradic #1 and #2, Monochromatic, Tints, Tones and Shades… and let me just say that now I know why I love all those soft colors and yet still love black.
It doesn't explain why I like so many bright colors though… more exploring to do!


----------



## doloresmia

Cookiefiend said:


> Or yourself!
> I've been watching the Justine Leconte vids and at the moment the "Which Colors Work For Your Skin tone" vid - and downloaded an app - Color Name Detector. O.M.G.
> I'm at the office so it's not a super accurate color but close enough for now.
> The app shows the skin tone and then shows you Similar, Harmonies and Conversion (which I don't understand but hmmm - interesting?)
> Dark Vanilla skin tone
> Similar is just colors that are similar (duh) - so - plain ole vanilla colors (bwahahaha)
> But - Gasp - under Harmonies?!?
> Complementary, Analogous, Split Complementary, Triad, Tetradic #1 and #2, Monochromatic, Tints, Tones and Shades… and let me just say that now I know why I love all those soft colors and yet still love black.
> It doesn't explain why I like so many bright colors though… more exploring to do!



Lol another rabbit hole! Yeah!!!! I am pretty sure I understand my colors for clothes but am realizing I have no idea what I am doing for makeup since I really just wear eyeliner and liptstick


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I started to do this last year. I realized having a "duplicate" set of items to go with browns and blacks was just too much, since dark browns I thought looked boring on me. I love black, so that got a lot more wear. I'm a warm-toned blonde. However, instead of the browns I kept the camel accessories, because I thought they looked much more striking with black, and were more easily interchangeable (as well as with cremes and whites). So plain brown is now gone and it's easier to mix and match.  Also....I'm  a HUGE fan of leopard/animal prints as accent pieces (as they go with the above mentioned colors).



I love camel and black - but have to put the camel part on the lower half as a lot of camel tones wash me out. ☹️


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I might try an app once I see if I’m going to be making a lot of changes to my wardrobe. If I move towards wide-legged pants, I’ll have to change to shorter, more fitted tops. I think wide pants with my long tunics, would be like wearing a giant pillow case. I tend to be a ‘late adopter’ when it comes to style change, but I’ve had success with wide-legged pants in the past, so I’m hopeful. But my body parts must stop shifting around for awhile. My weight has been stable for at least a year, so there’s no reason for my parts to rearrange themselves, like the colored squares on a Rubics Cube puzzle, while I’m sleeping.
> I’m pretty low tech and getting more so all the time due to forgetfulness. I run my life by the post-it’s I stick up everywhere!  And a paper calendar.
> If I do change my wardrobe and achieve more variation, I might try the style app you’re using.....



I think it depends a lot on the top - absolutely fitted and shorter tops will work, especially if the pant is of a more structured fabric. If you are wearing more flowy wide legged pants, something with movement, then I think your tunics can also work. 

I do this out of necessity since my wardrobe is a lot of wide leg and oversized tops.

Heel height can help - this is where I use boots so I can cushion my foot pad for comfort. 

Here is an example with a black high low sweater. These pants are long khaki / chino material. It doesn’t move like I advised, but the look works.... and I can see you doing something like this with navy or grey instead


----------



## ladysarah

You are really going for it with these new looks. I hope you use the delectable Kelly as much as possible. Looking at my own closet I cannot do loose tops & bottoms. One has to be fitted.


doloresmia said:


> I think it depends a lot on the top - absolutely fitted and shorter tops will work, especially if the pant is of a more structured fabric. If you are wearing more flowy wide legged pants, something with movement, then I think your tunics can also work.
> 
> I do this out of necessity since my wardrobe is a lot of wide leg and oversized tops.
> 
> Heel height can help - this is where I use boots so I can cushion my foot pad for comfort.
> 
> Here is an example with a black high low sweater. These pants are long khaki / chino material. It doesn’t move like I advised, but the look works.... and I can see you doing something like this with navy or grey instead
> 
> View attachment 4185598


 are


----------



## festus

Cookiefiend said:


> Or yourself!
> I've been watching the Justine Leconte vids and at the moment the "Which Colors Work For Your Skin tone" vid - and downloaded an app - Color Name Detector. O.M.G.
> I'm at the office so it's not a super accurate color but close enough for now.
> The app shows the skin tone and then shows you Similar, Harmonies and Conversion (which I don't understand but hmmm - interesting?)
> Dark Vanilla skin tone
> Similar is just colors that are similar (duh) - so - plain ole vanilla colors (bwahahaha)
> But - Gasp - under Harmonies?!?
> Complementary, Analogous, Split Complementary, Triad, Tetradic #1 and #2, Monochromatic, Tints, Tones and Shades… and let me just say that now I know why I love all those soft colors and yet still love black.
> It doesn't explain why I like so many bright colors though… more exploring to do!




That's a lot of info to digest...


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> You are really going for it with these new looks. I hope you use the delectable Kelly as much as possible. Looking at my own closet I cannot do loose tops & bottoms. One has to be fitted.
> 
> are



Hugs!!!! My little jewel was my bag on a trip last week. Now I am SoCal and using a little 25 birkin in Macassar. 

Me today if anyone sees me! Say hi! [emoji8]


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> OMG! Thank you for posting this. I had no idea about the color and value contrast concept. Now I am scared to look at the 60 items I have left and to find they are not the right colors. What I have read so far explains a lot, for example why I don’t like wearing black pants with a white shirt, but rather with a patterned blouse that has some black in it (as far as I can tell my coloring is medium contrast)



I think it's good to trust your instincts.  If you've pared down to 60 items, chances are they are clothes that flatter you in style and colour! Black pants and white shirt don't work on me either, but I use scarves to add some colour and tone down the sharp drop from black to white.


----------



## Cookiefiend

festus said:


> That's a lot of info to digest...


Yes - I'm even more confused now…


----------



## Longchamp

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...



Great website, thanks for posting.  Gives a whole different perspective for approaching style.

Not sure why my response came up in quadruples, had to x 3 of them out.


----------



## gillianna

I have been cleaning out my closet big time this past year.  I threw out, gave away and donated so many things.  Threw out all the old ratty clothing that I kept for painting or cleaning.  I bought some cheap Capri leggings and exercise tops from Walmart to wear for those chores.  Funny story, I was doing some major cleaning today and hubby asked where I bought my leggings because I looked nice.  I had to laugh and he said it was good I got rid of my old stuff.

Trying to make a capsule wardrobe and now transition from summer to winter.  I decided to just do white tops and black bottoms.  And adding som grey too.  I can use my silk scarves and purses for a pop of color.  I want simple and no frills or prints.  I have a drawer full of solid colored light linen knit and cotton clothes from Inhabit which I bought the past two years on some major sales.  Love their clothing. 

I just ordered three casual wrap lightweight jacket tops from Althea (spelling), they have a good sale going on and I wanted something to go over my yoga clothing when I visit friends and go on quick errands.   Trying t lose some weight so in no hurry to buy anything for a few weeks/months and just make do with what I have. 

I have a few nice pastel linen tanks and long sleeve tops that can work well for. Ow but once the weather gets cold the pastel colors will look too summery in my opinion.  The more I have been looking at capsule wardrobe blogs the more I am drawn to simple clothing.  A crisp white T-shirt in a good fabric blend with black fitted pants.  I have seen so many friends spend so much money on the latest trends then next year they refuse to wear the clothing they bought. 

Now I need to rethink my shoe situation.  I hate wearables no shoes and rather wear sandals.  No heels for me.  I do like ballet flats and had some Tieks in pretty colors in the past but gave them to a relative since I wasn’t wearing them that often.  I will probably buy a pair in black this fall. 

As much as I love pastel colors I feel I am over them.  I think I have worn them for years that I am ready for a big change.   This past week I reorganized my hallway closet and only kept one winter coat, threw out most of my lingerie and kept the things I love and wear.  So I feel like I can start over.


----------



## diane278

gillianna said:


> I have been cleaning out my closet big time this past year.  I threw out, gave away and donated so many things.  Threw out all the old ratty clothing that I kept for painting or cleaning.  I bought some cheap Capri leggings and exercise tops from Walmart to wear for those chores.  Funny story, I was doing some major cleaning today and hubby asked where I bought my leggings because I looked nice.  I had to laugh and he said it was good I got rid of my old stuff.
> 
> Trying to make a capsule wardrobe and now transition from summer to winter.  I decided to just do white tops and black bottoms.  And adding som grey too.  I can use my silk scarves and purses for a pop of color.  I want simple and no frills or prints.  I have a drawer full of solid colored light linen knit and cotton clothes from Inhabit which I bought the past two years on some major sales.  Love their clothing.
> 
> I just ordered three casual wrap lightweight jacket tops from Althea (spelling), they have a good sale going on and I wanted something to go over my yoga clothing when I visit friends and go on quick errands.   Trying t lose some weight so in no hurry to buy anything for a few weeks/months and just make do with what I have.
> 
> I have a few nice pastel linen tanks and long sleeve tops that can work well for. Ow but once the weather gets cold the pastel colors will look too summery in my opinion.  The more I have been looking at capsule wardrobe blogs the more I am drawn to simple clothing.  A crisp white T-shirt in a good fabric blend with black fitted pants.  I have seen so many friends spend so much money on the latest trends then next year they refuse to wear the clothing they bought.
> 
> Now I need to rethink my shoe situation.  I hate wearables no shoes and rather wear sandals.  No heels for me.  I do like ballet flats and had some Tieks in pretty colors in the past but gave them to a relative since I wasn’t wearing them that often.  I will probably buy a pair in black this fall.
> 
> As much as I love pastel colors I feel I am over them.  I think I have worn them for years that I am ready for a big change.   This past week I reorganized my hallway closet and only kept one winter coat, threw out most of my lingerie and kept the things I love and wear.  So I feel like I can start over.



You have found your people, my friend. Welcome. 
You are now among a tribe of  Wardrobe Warriors & Closet Cleaners.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...



Great article. Yup. I have dark hair and pale skin. Dark colors especially black are best for me. It’s not just a matter of matching things. If something isn’t grounded in black or navy it’s not as flattering on me. Good thing I live in the northeast. 



ladysarah said:


> You are really going for it with these new looks. I hope you use the delectable Kelly as much as possible. Looking at my own closet I cannot do loose tops & bottoms. One has to be fitted.
> 
> are



Same here. One or the other has to be fitted.


----------



## EmileH

Im interested in the leopard trend. I have been tempted to get a leopard coat at some point. For now I’ll wear my leopard shoes or skinny belt. But perhaps I’ll wait until the clearance sales after Christmas and keep an eye out for a forever  leopard coat. I’m not one to follow trends but the timing might be excellent for me to add a wishlist item to my closet.


----------



## festus

gillianna said:


> I have been cleaning out my closet big time this past year.  I threw out, gave away and donated so many things.  Threw out all the old ratty clothing that I kept for painting or cleaning.  I bought some cheap Capri leggings and exercise tops from Walmart to wear for those chores.  Funny story, I was doing some major cleaning today and hubby asked where I bought my leggings because I looked nice.  I had to laugh and he said it was good I got rid of my old stuff.
> 
> Trying to make a capsule wardrobe and now transition from summer to winter.  I decided to just do white tops and black bottoms.  And adding som grey too.  I can use my silk scarves and purses for a pop of color.  I want simple and no frills or prints.  I have a drawer full of solid colored light linen knit and cotton clothes from Inhabit which I bought the past two years on some major sales.  Love their clothing.
> 
> I just ordered three casual wrap lightweight jacket tops from Althea (spelling), they have a good sale going on and I wanted something to go over my yoga clothing when I visit friends and go on quick errands.   Trying t lose some weight so in no hurry to buy anything for a few weeks/months and just make do with what I have.
> 
> I have a few nice pastel linen tanks and long sleeve tops that can work well for. Ow but once the weather gets cold the pastel colors will look too summery in my opinion.  The more I have been looking at capsule wardrobe blogs the more I am drawn to simple clothing.  A crisp white T-shirt in a good fabric blend with black fitted pants.  I have seen so many friends spend so much money on the latest trends then next year they refuse to wear the clothing they bought.
> 
> Now I need to rethink my shoe situation.  I hate wearables no shoes and rather wear sandals.  No heels for me.  I do like ballet flats and had some Tieks in pretty colors in the past but gave them to a relative since I wasn’t wearing them that often.  I will probably buy a pair in black this fall.
> 
> As much as I love pastel colors I feel I am over them.  I think I have worn them for years that I am ready for a big change.   This past week I reorganized my hallway closet and only kept one winter coat, threw out most of my lingerie and kept the things I love and wear.  So I feel like I can start over.



This sounds like a huge transformative project!  Would love to hear what sparked it.
Enjoy the journey.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Great article. Yup. I have dark hair and pale skin. Dark colors especially black are best for me. It’s not just a matter of matching things. If something isn’t grounded in black or navy it’s not as flattering on me. Good thing I live in the northeast.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. One or the other has to be fitted.



+1 except I find that as I get older black washes me out unless I have a scarf as a buffer.


----------



## Genie27

I'm feeling a bit virtuous as I just listed a bunch of items from my closet. I had listed them previously, but for some reason, I only picked 30 days listing, and they all disappeared. Just got around to re-listing them all. And I still have a bunch of new items to list, that I am now emotionally ready to part with.


----------



## gracekelly

I have been reading this thread with great interest. I suspect I am a total failure compared to the posters here. I have tried to part with some shoes and clothing but then I try it on and think “nah I’ll keep it”. 

I liked the shopping in your closet video. I have always been a big fan of that. For me leopard never went away. I have several pairs if shoes that are perfect for the comeback including two pair with kitten heels. I will pull out my little fake leopard and leather jacket as I do every year hoping it gets cold enough to wear it.   I did the crazy colored tights robs ago and not going there again. The prairie look will be left to old episodes of Little House. 

I have been clothes shopping much more judiciously the past few years. If something requires a whole new set of everything then I pass. I don’t consider this to be a symptom of being in a fashion rut, I consider it to be maximizing what one already owns, which according to my DH, is way too much


----------



## diane278

gracekelly said:


> I have been reading this thread with great interest. I suspect I am a total failure compared to the posters here. I have tried to part with some shoes and clothing but then I try it on and think “nah I’ll keep it”.
> 
> I liked the shopping in your closet video. I have always been a big fan of that. For me leopard never went away. I have several pairs if shoes that are perfect for the comeback including two pair with kitten heels. I will pull out my little fake leopard and leather jacket as I do every year hoping it gets cold enough to wear it.   I did the crazy colored tights robs ago and not going there again. The prairie look will be left to old episodes of Little House.
> 
> I have been clothes shopping much more judiciously the past few years. If something requires a whole new set of everything then I pass. I don’t consider this to be a symptom of being in a fashion rut, I consider it to be maximizing what one already owns, which according to my DH, is way too much


You’re not failing. We are not all dealing with the same challenges. Some are through the sorting and into the organization phase.  Some are still sorting. Some are reassessing their style.  Now, we’ve added color into the mix.  It seems to me that our clothing and closets are like living organisms. They morph and change as they continue in our lives.  We’re a band of sisters on an adventure.  It’s like we’re in an alternate universe, assessing our clothing so we can find our way to our holy grail: functioning wardrobes in organized closets....whatever the hell that means. I may have had a little wine with lunch.....I’m sure you can tell.


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> You’re not failing. We are not all dealing with the same challenges. Some are through the sorting and into the organization phase.  Some are still sorting. Some are reassessing their style.  Now, we’ve added color into the mix.  It seems to me that our clothing and closets are like living organisms. They morph and change as they continue in our lives.  We’re a band of sisters on an adventure.  It’s like we’re in an alternate universe, assessing our clothing so we can find our way to our holy grail: functioning wardrobes in organized closets....whatever the hell that means. I may have had a little wine with lunch.....I’m sure you can tell.


You crack me up *diane*!


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> You’re not failing. We are not all dealing with the same challenges. Some are through the sorting and into the organization phase.  Some are still sorting. Some are reassessing their style.  Now, we’ve added color into the mix.  It seems to me that our clothing and closets are like living organisms. They morph and change as they continue in our lives.  We’re a band of sisters on an adventure.  It’s like we’re in an alternate universe, assessing our clothing so we can find our way to our holy grail: functioning wardrobes in organized closets....whatever the hell that means. I may have had a little wine with lunch.....I’m sure you can tell.


Lol!  Keep drinking you doing fine!  Thank goodness I am not on the style journey. I think I reached that destination a long time ago. I did have one blip in the 80’s when I wanted my clothes to match my spikey hair but that passed quickly with a few inexpensive outfits.   I have stuck with a pretty classic look for the most part with some offbeat pieces thrown into the mix to keep it interesting.  

I did do a huge closet purge a couple of years ago. Gave it all away   The problem is that I am spread out in 4 closets and when I forget which closet the desired item is in I drive myself nuts.


----------



## diane278

gracekelly said:


> Lol!  Keep drinking you doing fine!  Thank goodness I am not on the style journey. I think I reached that destination a long time ago. I did have one blip in the 80’s when I wanted my clothes to match my spikey hair but that passed quickly with a few inexpensive outfits.   I have stuck with a pretty classic look for the most part with some offbeat pieces thrown into the mix to keep it interesting.
> 
> I did do a huge closet purge a couple of years ago. Gave it all away   The problem is that I am spread out in 4 closets and when I forget which closet the desired item is in I drive myself nuts.


Any chance it would help if you designated each closet for specific uses? Seasons? Occasions: dressy, casual, work...  I’m stymied because I can’t imagine having four closets.  Outerwear/ sportswear/ dressy & office/ accessories......
How do you currently organize them? I think I can learn something from what you’re doing.....


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> You’re not failing. We are not all dealing with the same challenges. Some are through the sorting and into the organization phase.  Some are still sorting. Some are reassessing their style.  Now, we’ve added color into the mix.  It seems to me that our clothing and closets are like living organisms. They morph and change as they continue in our lives.  We’re a band of sisters on an adventure.  It’s like we’re in an alternate universe, assessing our clothing so we can find our way to our holy grail: functioning wardrobes in organized closets....whatever the hell that means. I may have had a little wine with lunch.....I’m sure you can tell.




Wise words (wine or no wine)!!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

festus said:


> Wise words (wine or no wine)!!!



+1 
Fabulous post Diane and festus!


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> Any chance it would help if you designated each closet for specific uses? Seasons? Occasions: dressy, casual, work...  I’m stymied because I can’t imagine having four closets.  Outerwear/ sportswear/ dressy & office/ accessories......
> How do you currently organize them? I think I can learn something from what you’re doing.....


I rotate things into and out of my main walk in closet in the master suite depending on the season. (The DH always makes fun of me when he sees me during the seasonal walk back and forth with garment bags)   I use another closet in the master  and a closet in my study for some of my other designer  pieces .  Older things that I am of the fence about or just don't wear as frequently go into the closet in the guest room.  All my shoes are in the master walk in.  All my handbags are in the master in two closets, armoire and a built in cupboard.  Hats are in a closet in the sitting room of the master suite.   I hang all my blouses grouped by color and sleeve length.  All the jackets are together and the pants and skirts are grouped by color.  Same with dresses.  All my junky wear around the house stuff is hanging in one section.    All my robes, and I seem to have a ton of those (!) are hanging together.  Belts are hanging on hooks on the wall of the walk in.  Don't ask me for a picture because this sounds more organized than it is lol!

All the other stuff viz., sweaters, lingerie leg wear, scarves  etc live in a built in set of drawers and a large armoire in the master.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> I have been reading this thread with great interest. I suspect I am a total failure compared to the posters here. I have tried to part with some shoes and clothing but then I try it on and think “nah I’ll keep it”.
> 
> I liked the shopping in your closet video. I have always been a big fan of that. For me leopard never went away. I have several pairs if shoes that are perfect for the comeback including two pair with kitten heels. I will pull out my little fake leopard and leather jacket as I do every year hoping it gets cold enough to wear it.   I did the crazy colored tights robs ago and not going there again. The prairie look will be left to old episodes of Little House.
> 
> I have been clothes shopping much more judiciously the past few years. If something requires a whole new set of everything then I pass. I don’t consider this to be a symptom of being in a fashion rut, I consider it to be maximizing what one already owns, which according to my DH, is way too much



Hey Gracekelly, welcome to the thread! As Diane said we are all following our own path and definition to minimalism. Of course as a closet-peeping-Tom i would love to see your four!


----------



## chloe_chanel

EmileH said:


> Im interested in the leopard trend. I have been tempted to get a leopard coat at some point. For now I’ll wear my leopard shoes or skinny belt. But perhaps I’ll wait until the clearance sales after Christmas and keep an eye out for a forever  leopard coat. I’m not one to follow trends but the timing might be excellent for me to add a wishlist item to my closet.


I bought a leopard fur coat (faux) from Diane Sawyer's Fabulous Furs for $80. Looks good, wears well, and soft. Doesn't have a "cheap" look and it's in a timeless leopard print.


----------



## Meta

I've been following this thread for a while and thanks to this thread I'm culling few dresses from my wardrobe. I bought 4 dresses this Summer  which is quite unusual since I haven't been buying much clothes other than the occasional piece and some replacements. I guess I just really like the midi dresses and am culling the shorter cotton shirt dresses in return since I haven't worn them in a long time.


----------



## doloresmia

chloe_chanel said:


> I bought a leopard fur coat (faux) from Diane Sawyer's Fabulous Furs for $80. Looks good, wears well, and soft. Doesn't have a "cheap" look and it's in a timeless leopard print.



Ok, we need to see pictures!!!!! Please!

Close up of fur too if reasonable


----------



## festus

@blydia, a lovely tpf’er on another H thread who is very in tune with the colours that work for her posted a video from this website
www.yourcolorstyle.com
Another rabbit to explore...


----------



## grietje

Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.

I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.

Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.


The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.


I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.

Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!



Looks great, G!


----------



## grietje

And my count is:

53 pairs of shoes (inclunes sneakers, flip flops, dressy shoes, winter shoes, slippers and sandals)
18 jackets or coats
21 shirts
7 pairs of jeans
9 pairs of pants
3 skirts
39 dresses
21 sweaters or cardigans
29 short sleeve or long sleeved tees
18 wool, cotton or silk scarves
18 bags
5 exercise jackets
15 sweatshirts
8 pairs of exercise pants/leggings
4 pairs of shorts
10 exercise shorts and 10 exercise tanks, 8 jog bras, 7 long sleeve exercise tees


----------



## diane278

chloe_chanel said:


> I bought a leopard fur coat (faux) from Diane Sawyer's Fabulous Furs for $80. Looks good, wears well, and soft. Doesn't have a "cheap" look and it's in a timeless leopard print.





doloresmia said:


> Ok, we need to see pictures!!!!! Please!
> Close up of fur too if reasonable


+1


----------



## EmileH

Reporting back on the Kit and Ace pants that I bought. They are going back. They are neither flattering nor comfortable. I had high hopes because I love my lulus but these are a disappointment.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!



Welcome! I love it when people talk through their philosophy- sounds like you have worked out what works for you.... and what a super luxury to be able to have a room for your dressing room! Awesome!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Reporting back on the Kit and Ace pants that I bought. They are going back. They are neither flattering nor comfortable. I had high hopes because I love my lulus but these are a disappointment.



Shucks. What a shame, sorry to hear that. The search continues then. So many instagram ads pop up on my feed like ecru, betabrand and others...


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Anyone in Brussels in one month? In southern California in two months? I would love to meet any of you.



I am frequently in California so PM me when you have solid dates!


----------



## Cookiefiend

EmileH said:


> Reporting back on the Kit and Ace pants that I bought. They are going back. They are neither flattering nor comfortable. I had high hopes because I love my lulus but these are a disappointment.


Good to know - thanks for telling us!


----------



## Genie27

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!


Thank you so much for posting these pictures of your beautiful closet. I love seeing how people have their items organized.


----------



## grietje

I had a leopard print coat years ago. I should have held on to it.  Will a scarf do to be on trend?


----------



## grietje

I also discussed this thread with DH and our dear friend T who is visiting with us.  T has about two dozen pair of dress shoes and over 50 dress shirts.  May be it’s not just women.  T and DH both said they could stand to whittle down their t-shirts.  And both commented that my count of 20 sweatshirts and exercise jackets was too high and should be whittled down.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Welcome! I love it when people talk through their philosophy- sounds like you have worked out what works for you.... and what a super luxury to be able to have a room for your dressing room! Awesome!



Thanks! It’s just DH and I in a three bedroom house with loads and loads of storage so I feel lucky.  When we moved in 2.5 years ago, there were empty cabinets and I’m trying to keep
It that way!


----------



## Cookiefiend

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!


Marvelous - thank you so much!
I love seeing how everyone organizes, it gives me such great ideas.
Since I'm still in the middle of the Great Closet Disaster (when will the roofers call? Hopefully before the next hurricane remnants come through and drop another 7 inches of rain), everything is in a mess. Half of the closet is in various piles, shoes and purses in the corner. The bright side is that it's forcing me to go through my clothes and realize that I must get rid of things I'm not wearing or things I have duplicates of. 
I think I might stop past the Container Store and look into boxes for my shoes.


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!



Wow, that's a very organized closet!!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Reporting back on the Kit and Ace pants that I bought. They are going back. They are neither flattering nor comfortable. I had high hopes because I love my lulus but these are a disappointment.



Was it the cut or the drape?  
There was a Kit and Ace shop close to me (closed some months ago) and I kept going in in the hopes of finding something that worked for me.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> Was it the cut or the drape?
> There was a Kit and Ace shop close to me (closed some months ago) and I kept going in in the hopes of finding something that worked for me.



The cut was funny around the hips. It pulled in some places and gaped in others and just didn’t work. The fabric is thin and kind of emphasizes flaws rather than concealing like lululemon does.


----------



## doloresmia

Cookiefiend said:


> Marvelous - thank you so much!
> I love seeing how everyone organizes, it gives me such great ideas.
> Since I'm still in the middle of the Great Closet Disaster (when will the roofers call? Hopefully before the next hurricane remnants come through and drop another 7 inches of rain), everything is in a mess. Half of the closet is in various piles, shoes and purses in the corner. The bright side is that it's forcing me to go through my clothes and realize that I must get rid of things I'm not wearing or things I have duplicates of.
> I think I might stop past the Container Store and look into boxes for my shoes.



Ugh that sounds horrible - luckily apparently today is the peak of hurricane season according to my iPhone news app? I hope for you!

Good to look on the bright side and divest [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I also discussed this thread with DH and our dear friend T who is visiting with us.  T has about two dozen pair of dress shoes and over 50 dress shirts.  May be it’s not just women.  T and DH both said they could stand to whittle down their t-shirts.  And both commented that my count of 20 sweatshirts and exercise jackets was too high and should be whittled down.



For my DH, we buy multiples because he is so picky and then he forgets where they are.


----------



## grietje

I have  found that my clothes look prettier and nicer when they're hanging on better hangers, nicely folded, etc. It makes the 'shopping in your closet' a better experience.

Speaking of shopping, my sister and I were discussing shopping and how department stores can look messy and disorganized.  It was one thing to see it at Macys but Nordstrom and even parts of NM were looking messy.  It's definitely lessened my enjoyment of going and 'seeing' what's out there.  I probably do 90 percent of my shopping online.  How about you?


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I have  found that my clothes look prettier and nicer when they're hanging on better hangers, nicely folded, etc. It makes the 'shopping in your closet' a better experience.
> 
> Speaking of shopping, my sister and I were discussing shopping and how department stores can look messy and disorganized.  It was one thing to see it at Macys but Nordstrom and even parts of NM were looking messy.  It's definitely lessened my enjoyment of going and 'seeing' what's out there.  I probably do 90 percent of my shopping online.  How about you?



Absolutely! I love European boutiques which used to be known for not over stuffing hangers with goods. It makes the physical shopping experience so much more pleasurable. My personal closet is more stuffed than I want it to be, but I am moving in this direction. I think Diane has the best closet in respect to this.


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> I have  found that my clothes look prettier and nicer when they're hanging on better hangers, nicely folded, etc. It makes the 'shopping in your closet' a better experience.
> 
> Speaking of shopping, my sister and I were discussing shopping and how department stores can look messy and disorganized.  It was one thing to see it at Macys but Nordstrom and even parts of NM were looking messy.  It's definitely lessened my enjoyment of going and 'seeing' what's out there.  I probably do 90 percent of my shopping online.  How about you?



This is so true! Neiman Marcus and Saks are becoming what Macy’s used to be and Macy’s and Lord and Taylor are like discount stores. Plus they rarely have what you want in your size. It’s usually a waste of time to go into the store.


----------



## diane278

Alert! Alert! Alert!
You know how people tour the National Parks or similar significant places? Well, someday, I’m going to tour all your closets! I’ll rent large travel vehicle and come to all of your houses to see how you’ve organized your wardrobes. Wouldn’t that be fun? Get ready. (And, no, I have not been drinking.....)


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Alert! Alert! Alert!
> You know how people tour the National Parks or similar significant places? Well, someday, I’m going to tour all your closets! I’ll rent large travel vehicle and come to all of your houses to see how you’ve organized your wardrobes. Wouldn’t that be fun? Get ready. (And, no, I have not been drinking.....)




Love it!  I imagine some frantic culling and weeding and shoving of excess items into the linen closet before your visit!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Alert! Alert! Alert!
> You know how people tour the National Parks or similar significant places? Well, someday, I’m going to tour all your closets! I’ll rent large travel vehicle and come to all of your houses to see how you’ve organized your wardrobes. Wouldn’t that be fun? Get ready. (And, no, I have not been drinking.....)



Lol - I am expecting a beautifully appointed airstream to roll through the Pacific Northwest any day.


----------



## diane278

After waiting a month, since I knew I wouldn’t be wearing them for awhile, today I went to buy the hiking boots I saw at REI. They didn’t fit. They were way too tight across the top of the foot. Being heavy leather, and with the level of tightness, I passed on them. I don’t hike and should probably look for a psuedo hiking boot. I think a lighter, less serious boot might work.


----------



## diane278

Waiting eagerly for fall:
Gray vest, gray/black striped T; black pants; purple scarf


Bye-bye 9 more (never worn) items....


----------



## Giuliana

Genie27 said:


> I had to share this here because I think it's relevant to paring down to the 'best' items in my wardrobe.
> 
> I've been discussing colours with @blydia and found this wonderful rabbit hole of a website...and it really made me see colours differently. I still don't 'get' it when it comes to my own choices, but the wheels are turning...
> https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/03/contrast-colour-value.html
> 
> I know several of you have mentioned navy being your basic as black is too harsh. Some of the blog posts show why...



I’ve been reading this blog and it’s helping me to look at my items in a new way.

I think the colors are ok for me, but the cuts sometimes are not.

This post has an interesting explanation of the most flattering necklines https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/11/balance-points-and-clothing.html

I have a couple of blouses that I can’t quite seem to pair with the right necklace and I think it’s because the neckline drops too low to be flattering on me (and then necklaces look too high). I ordered a camisole to wear underneath to see if this can help.

Also found a couple of more pieces that just don’t work for me and am now down to 56.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> @diane278 Maybe you’re a bit bored with your daily silhouette right now? Perhaps the change in season or style, something that excites you as much as your new H bags? My first H bag made my summer clothes look so shabby that I had to seriously upgrade the quality of my clothes.
> 
> I have tried the uniform closet, the buy-multiples closet, glorious colour, beige/camel, black/navy, all-pants, mostly dresses, skirts/shorts. All phases that I worked through and discarded - some I’ve cycled back to (and regretted tossing in the past), and some were weight based compromises.
> 
> My biggest regret/learning was buying $$$ designer items for someone else’s lifestyle - formal, cocktail, business formal etc. Then I began spending that money on my everyday items and I’m so much happier.
> 
> I’m currently focusing on everyday luxury - buying *very few* items per season - like 1-3 pieces if that. No idle purchases when I’m bored, just what is a gap or an asset in my wardrobe.



I’ve been trying to catch up with this thread before posting and even though I’m not caught up yet (!) I wanted to respond to this, because it really resonates with me. I’m in the middle of making many changes, including closet work, and the idea of everyday luxury is absolutely going to be my mantra! Thank you and stay tuned, LOL.


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> I’ve been trying to catch up with this thread before posting and even though I’m not caught up yet (!) I wanted to respond to this, because it really resonates with me. I’m in the middle of making many changes, including closet work, and the idea of everyday luxury is absolutely going to be my mantra! Thank you and stay tuned, LOL.


This may be the best thread ever.  It’s never too soon to jump in. We’re all seeking some sort of change. We’re glad you’re here! Since Doloresmia resurrected this thread about 6 weeks ago, we’ve  amassed over  650 new posts. Post away!


----------



## festus

Giuliana said:


> I’ve been reading this blog and it’s helping me to look at my items in a new way.
> 
> I think the colors are ok for me, but the cuts sometimes are not.
> 
> This post has an interesting explanation of the most flattering necklines https://insideoutstyleblog.com/2017/11/balance-points-and-clothing.html
> 
> I have a couple of blouses that I can’t quite seem to pair with the right necklace and I think it’s because the neckline drops too low to be flattering on me (and then necklaces look too high). I ordered a camisole to wear underneath to see if this can help.
> 
> Also found a couple of more pieces that just don’t work for me and am now down to 56.



The neckline video was very interesting, thank you!


----------



## doloresmia

Ok here is an issue I tie closely to my ability to be minimalist - my weight. Ugh. 

I saw a doctor the other day and she said I was 2 percent over an appropriate BMI. Asian women apparently get two percent less BMI before being considered obese, that and my age means I have to take action to not end up with health issues. Ugh

So realizing must eat minimally - and trying intermittent fasting - and am now on a buying ban until I work through the next month of trying to get physically on track


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Ok here is an issue I tie closely to my ability to be minimalist - my weight. Ugh.
> 
> I saw a doctor the other day and she said I was 2 percent over an appropriate BMI. Asian women apparently get two percent less BMI before being considered obese, that and my age means I have to take action to not end up with health issues. Ugh
> 
> So realizing must eat minimally - and trying intermittent fasting - and am now on a buying ban until I work through the next month of trying to get physically on track


I tend to scoff at BMI because it's not the best indicator of over-weightness. I have a few lbs to lose, sure, and my doc agrees, but any trainer at the gym will tell me I'm morbidly obese at my height and weight. 

But I have also gone through some hormonal fluctuations - as much as 1-2 sizes within days, so I had built a wardrobe of a range of sizes, and thankfully knits/loose items. Now that I've stabilized, I can get rid of the largest stuff. And I'm emotionally letting go of the smallest stuff. And this ties in to @momasaurus post about everyday luxury. I stopped buying the nicest things in only the smallest sizes. I gave myself permission to dress well at my current weight, not my super-skinny weight that I could only achieve by starvation diets. (I'm insulin resistant and now T2 Diabetic, so I don't 'lose' weight easily, but I can maintain where I am right now while still enjoying food and exercise).


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Ok here is an issue I tie closely to my ability to be minimalist - my weight. Ugh.
> 
> I saw a doctor the other day and she said I was 2 percent over an appropriate BMI. Asian women apparently get two percent less BMI before being considered obese, that and my age means I have to take action to not end up with health issues. Ugh
> 
> So realizing must eat minimally - and trying intermittent fasting - and am now on a buying ban until I work through the next month of trying to get physically on track



Sorry to hear! 

What I’m currently on is a diabetic’s diet (because I have Gestational diabetes). Only 30-45g of carb per meal and then a 10-15min walk after each meal. 

Should be gaining weight but I’m losing weight because of the combined diet and mild exercise. 

Even after the baby I’m going to keep it going to lose the baby weight.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok here is an issue I tie closely to my ability to be minimalist - my weight. Ugh.
> I saw a doctor the other day and she said I was 2 percent over an appropriate BMI. Asian women apparently get two percent less BMI before being considered obese, that and my age means I have to take action to not end up with health issues. Ugh
> So realizing must eat minimally - and trying intermittent fasting - and am now on a buying ban until I work through the next month of trying to get physically on track


I totally get it. Age & weight. Except for the 2% thing....
By the way, the intermittent fasting has stabilized me where I’m currently at (about 8-10 lbs less than before I started it, so I’m a fan of that strategy. I don’t always practice it but it can bring me back quickly when I start to gain. You can beat this!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> I gave myself permission to dress well at my current weight, not my super-skinny weight..


+1


----------



## incessantlyXchic

diane278 said:


> I totally get it. Age & weight. Except for the 2% thing....
> By the way, the intermittent fasting has stabilized me where I’m currently at (about 8-10 lbs less than before I started it, so I’m a fan of that strategy. I don’t always practice it but it can bring me back quickly when I start to gain. You can beat this!


wow, I'd be interested to know more details about this fasting process .....


----------



## doloresmia

incessantlyXchic said:


> Hey ladies! I just started researching about sustainable fashion, corporate responsibility, and brands going fur free. I'm absolutely hooked now on these "trends". I would be honored if you could read my fashion post about Sustainable Fashion and let me know if any of it resonates with you  here's the link: SUSTAINABLE FASHION
> 
> I think it's REALLY interesting this concept and I never thought I would care this much. Any1 else agree with me or am I crazy??



The concept of sustainable fashion resonates a lot... i personally was reminded to be appalled when i read the articles about Burberry destroying xx millions of out of season/year goods. All luxury brands do this to preserve their brand and to not resell on grey markets.

Overproduction, overconsumption and the waste (including personal wasted wealth) is what gets me.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> I tend to scoff at BMI because it's not the best indicator of over-weightness. I have a few lbs to lose, sure, and my doc agrees, but any trainer at the gym will tell me I'm morbidly obese at my height and weight.
> 
> But I have also gone through some hormonal fluctuations - as much as 1-2 sizes within days, so I had built a wardrobe of a range of sizes, and thankfully knits/loose items. Now that I've stabilized, I can get rid of the largest stuff. And I'm emotionally letting go of the smallest stuff. And this ties in to @momasaurus post about everyday luxury. I stopped buying the nicest things in only the smallest sizes. I gave myself permission to dress well at my current weight, not my super-skinny weight that I could only achieve by starvation diets. (I'm insulin resistant and now T2 Diabetic, so I don't 'lose' weight easily, but I can maintain where I am right now while still enjoying food and exercise).



Totally get what you are saying.... BMI is just an indicator. My other indicators are frequent fluctuations in weight, a lifetime of struggling to be where I want to be, but on the whole being healthy. I want to stay healthy, not just due to physical appearance, but also because i want to avoid the handful of pills every day for blood pressure, cholesterol or whatever. The other part of this is trying to figure out muscle building activities that i won’t hate so that i can preserve muscle mass, avoid osteoporosis

No matter what weight, i think it is important to dress well and give ourselves permission to have things that make us look great. Makes a huge psychological difference... i might think about my capsule wardrobe strategy based on this size issue vs seasonal.... hmmm


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Sorry to hear!
> 
> What I’m currently on is a diabetic’s diet (because I have Gestational diabetes). Only 30-45g of carb per meal and then a 10-15min walk after each meal.
> 
> Should be gaining weight but I’m losing weight because of the combined diet and mild exercise.
> 
> Even after the baby I’m going to keep it going to lose the baby weight.



Oh sorry you are dealing with that.... everything you say is great sense and the key is sustainable habits.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I totally get it. Age & weight. Except for the 2% thing....
> By the way, the intermittent fasting has stabilized me where I’m currently at (about 8-10 lbs less than before I started it, so I’m a fan of that strategy. I don’t always practice it but it can bring me back quickly when I start to gain. You can beat this!



I tried IF 12/10 while i was still working at my last job, but it didn’t do anything for me. My overall stress was very high, working with an acupuncturist and supplements to get my cortisol levels to normal. Just started 16/8 this weekend.... and in general am on a mostly vegetarian diet, with an effort to get the right protein in each meal. I very much believe the hype about IF health benefits.... weight is just one of them.


----------



## doloresmia

incessantlyXchic said:


> wow, I'd be interested to know more details about this fasting process .....



I will PM you to keep us sort of on topic  there is also a thread in the health and fitness section on IF.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.


----------



## doloresmia

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.



These pictures just make me feel good! Beautiful!


----------



## diane278

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.


I LOVE your closet! Beautiful! Everything is so nicely presented.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I tried IF 12/10 while i was still working at my last job, but it didn’t do anything for me. My overall stress was very high, working with an acupuncturist and supplements to get my cortisol levels to normal. Just started 16/8 this weekend.... and in general am on a mostly vegetarian diet, with an effort to get the right protein in each meal. I very much believe the hype about IF health benefits.... weight is just one of them.


All of my health efforts are really to preserve cognitive function. Weight is less important to me, despite my PCP’s focus.  Several Alzheimer’s studies have shown IF to be helpful and recommend a 12 hour fast, with at least 3 of the 12 hours being after dinner but prior to bed.  It does seem to help with my weight but I do it for my brain.  I don’t always manage to stay on track, but I try.

On the fashion front, i’m heading out to search for scarves today.


----------



## Genie27

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.


So beautiful and restful. Thanks for sharing it here. If you're up to discussing your organizing philosophy, I'd love to read more about it and how you planned this space.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Genie27 said:


> So beautiful and restful. Thanks for sharing it here. If you're up to discussing your organizing philosophy, I'd love to read more about it and how you planned this space.



Hm... well, I knew I wanted to display some of my bags so that led to the glass cupboard doors and the shelving... I saw another thread on whether you keep all your shoes in boxes- for me that's not possible as they don't all come in boxes  . I rotate the bags around every couple of months and store them in different spots; I don't keep them in dust bags because I love seeing them (and out of sight, out of mind!) .  There is no direct sunlight in my closet  so I don't worry about them fading.  

I prefer drawers a million times over cupboards for real storage- socks, underwear, pyjamas, t-shirts, shorts, jeans, workout clothes, etc.  Drawers look tidy and are easy to access.  These close silently.

I have some belt hooks and scarf hooks that pull out in the hanging sections.

Having uniform hangers helps keep things looking tidier.  I keep my hanging clothes in categories and colour groups (ie there is a section for casual sweaters, one for jackets and tidier tops, one for pants etc.)  All the long hang is in the corner cabinet, including my wedding dress and formals.  The corner cabinet is a good use of a corner space and stores things I don't access very often.

Not pictured is a bank of deeper shelves on the other side of the closet where I keep my laundry hamper and full-size luggage.

I don't know what else to say!  Any specific questions?


----------



## anitsirk

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.



Dream closet  Your organization skills are on point!


----------



## Cookiefiend

BonVoyageBaby said:


> Not sure it's minimalist... but here are some of my closet pics.


OMG
What a lovely closet!


----------



## incessantlyXchic

doloresmia said:


> The concept of sustainable fashion resonates a lot... i personally was reminded to be appalled when i read the articles about Burberry destroying xx millions of out of season/year goods. All luxury brands do this to preserve their brand and to not resell on grey markets.
> 
> Overproduction, overconsumption and the waste (including personal wasted wealth) is what gets me.


yes!!!! did you read my article? i mentioned that Burberry is now STOPPING that


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Totally get what you are saying.... BMI is just an indicator. My other indicators are frequent fluctuations in weight, a lifetime of struggling to be where I want to be, but on the whole being healthy. I want to stay healthy, not just due to physical appearance, but also because i want to avoid the handful of pills every day for blood pressure, cholesterol or whatever. The other part of this is trying to figure out muscle building activities that i won’t hate so that i can preserve muscle mass, avoid osteoporosis
> 
> No matter what weight, i think it is important to dress well and give ourselves permission to have things that make us look great. Makes a huge psychological difference... i might think about my capsule wardrobe strategy based on this size issue vs seasonal.... hmmm



I agree with everything you say. I’ve also found that shifting body parts are a huge challenge these days....but then I’m older than the rest of you here.  I’m pretty sure excercise would help. Other than doing a lot of walking, I tend to be adverse to exercise.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I think it's just so hard to find really flattering clothes when I'm above what I feel is an attractive weight. And don't even want to see myself in the mirror in any clothes when cheeks and waistline are puffy and just hate everything and want to wear junky fat clothes and save nice things when I deflate and therefore "deserve it" . It's dumb but it's how I feel.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I agree with everything you say. I’ve also found that shifting body parts are a huge challenge these days....but then I’m older than the rest of you here.  I’m pretty sure excercise would help. Other than doing a lot of walking, I tend to be adverse to exercise.



I forget what decade my doctor said muscle starts to deteriorate. In any case, it is a decade I long since said goodbye to [emoji23] but if Cher can hold a plank for 5 minutes at 72, I guess I can figure something out too. 

By the way, here are some minimalist design ideas for your Tpf closet tour 2018

https://www.godownsize.com/beautiful-minimalist-interior-ideas-rvs/


----------



## incessantlyXchic

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I think it's just so hard to find really flattering clothes when I'm above what I feel is an attractive weight. And don't even want to see myself in the mirror in any clothes when cheeks and waistline are puffy and just hate everything and want to wear junky fat clothes and save nice things when I deflate and therefore "deserve it" . It's dumb but it's how I feel.


Don't feel bad! It happens to the best of us, trust me! I say stay away from patterns and weird cuts, but do accentuate what you have! Don't be ashamed- wearing your confidence on your sleeve goes a loongggg way + I have and love puffy cheeks thehehehehhehe

but neutral tones and clean lines always slim. high rise pants w. a low neck silk top is always sexy and sophisticated, too


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> I agree with everything you say. I’ve also found that shifting body parts are a huge challenge these days....but then I’m older than the rest of you here.  I’m pretty sure excercise would help. Other than doing a lot of walking, I tend to be adverse to exercise.



I’m very exercise averse as well. Have you tried Pilates? It’s exercise for those of us who don’t like to exercise and I find that if I am good about keeping it up it starts to shift those body parts back to where they used to be. Not that I can’t stand to lose a few pounds too. It’s been a hellish year so as long as I don’t balloon up I’ll consider it a success. Skirts also hide weight gain so much better than trousers. I have not worn my trousers in so long that I’m afraid to try them again. 

It’s interesting that many of us are focused on  minimizing not only our closets but other facets of our life too. Life is filled with too much of everything these days. Except the important stuff. I’m trying to be more conscious of how I spend all of my resources especially my time to be certain that they are in line with what is important to me.


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> Ok here is an issue I tie closely to my ability to be minimalist - my weight. Ugh.
> 
> I saw a doctor the other day and she said I was 2 percent over an appropriate BMI. Asian women apparently get two percent less BMI before being considered obese, that and my age means I have to take action to not end up with health issues. Ugh
> 
> So realizing must eat minimally - and trying intermittent fasting - and am now on a buying ban until I work through the next month of trying to get physically on track





EmileH said:


> I’m very exercise averse as well. Have you tried Pilates? It’s exercise for those of us who don’t like to exercise and I find that if I am good about keeping it up it starts to shift those body parts back to where they used to be. Not that I can’t stand to lose a few pounds too. It’s been a hellish year so as long as I don’t balloon up I’ll consider it a success. Skirts also hide weight gain so much better than trousers. I have not worn my trousers in so long that I’m afraid to try them again.
> 
> It’s interesting that many of us are focused on  minimizing not only our closets but other facets of our life too. Life is filled with too much of everything these days. Except the important stuff. I’m trying to be more conscious of how I spend all of my resources especially my time to be certain that they are in line with what is important to me.



It's funny, but I've also been thinking that this impulse to minimalism is a function of more than just closet reform; I often feel the urge to re-align my life as summer turns into fall.  Carrying around weight that I don't need seems to go along with carrying around clothes/household goods I don't need, and carrying around negative attitudes and people with them that I don't need.  It's time for a lot of stuff to go.....


----------



## Moirai

diane278 said:


> After waiting a month, since I knew I wouldn’t be wearing them for awhile, today I went to buy the hiking boots I saw at REI. They didn’t fit. They were way too tight across the top of the foot. Being heavy leather, and with the level of tightness, I passed on them. I don’t hike and should probably look for a psuedo hiking boot. I think a lighter, less serious boot might work.


I love REI but I don't shop there as much as I used to. Which boots did you try? I bought Ahnu Montara hking boots from REI several years ago and they are lightweight, comfortable, and waterproof.


----------



## EmileH

textilegirl said:


> It's funny, but I've also been thinking that this impulse to minimalism is a function of more than just closet reform; I often feel the urge to re-align my life as summer turns into fall.  Carrying around weight that I don't need seems to go along with carrying around clothes/household goods I don't need, and carrying around negative attitudes and people with them that I don't need.  It's time for a lot of stuff to go.....



Well said. It’s all just clutter that distracts from what is truly important.

Today big brothers and big sisters was picking up in my neighborhood. I left then a bike that I wasn’t  using and two big bags of clothes. Slowly but surely I’m getting there.[emoji322]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I forget what decade my doctor said muscle starts to deteriorate. In any case, it is a decade I long since said goodbye to [emoji23] but if Cher can hold a plank for 5 minutes at 72, I guess I can figure something out too.
> 
> By the way, here are some minimalist design ideas for your Tpf closet tour 2018
> 
> https://www.godownsize.com/beautiful-minimalist-interior-ideas-rvs/


Those are cool! I fantasize that I could live that simply but, in reality, I doubt I could. As I get older, I am letting go of more ‘things“ but I still have a long road ahead of me. 
FYI: you’ll be coming with me for at least part of the tour!


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> I’m very exercise averse as well. Have you tried Pilates? It’s exercise for those of us who don’t like to exercise and I find that if I am good about keeping it up it starts to shift those body parts back to where they used to be. Not that I can’t stand to lose a few pounds too. It’s been a hellish year so as long as I don’t balloon up I’ll consider it a success. Skirts also hide weight gain so much better than trousers. I have not worn my trousers in so long that I’m afraid to try them again.
> 
> It’s interesting that many of us are focused on  minimizing not only our closets but other facets of our life too. Life is filled with too much of everything these days. Except the important stuff. I’m trying to be more conscious of how I spend all of my resources especially my time to be certain that they are in line with what is important to me.


 The best I did was when I hired a personal trainer under the premise that if I was paying an excessive amount of money (to me), I’d show up at his gym. I lasted about ten months.  I do best just walking....a lot.  But I miss doing it in really hot weather unless I’m out of town.  I can be lazy and stubborn. Or just plain spoiled.  And I use my age as an excuse. I know better....I just don’t do better.


----------



## diane278

Moirai said:


> I love REI but I don't shop there as much as I used to. Which boots did you try? I bought Ahnu Montara hking boots from REI several years ago and they are lightweight, comfortable, and waterproof.


These are the ones I liked:


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I’m very exercise averse as well. Have you tried Pilates? It’s exercise for those of us who don’t like to exercise and I find that if I am good about keeping it up it starts to shift those body parts back to where they used to be. Not that I can’t stand to lose a few pounds too. It’s been a hellish year so as long as I don’t balloon up I’ll consider it a success. Skirts also hide weight gain so much better than trousers. I have not worn my trousers in so long that I’m afraid to try them again.
> 
> It’s interesting that many of us are focused on  minimizing not only our closets but other facets of our life too. Life is filled with too much of everything these days. Except the important stuff. I’m trying to be more conscious of how I spend all of my resources especially my time to be certain that they are in line with what is important to me.



I did Pilates briefly - need to find a studio near me. My doctor recommended pop Pilates since I like soul cycle - you can join online and do classes from home. I don’t know whether I would be as motivated

Everything about my effort for minimalism is connected - after a long period of knowing I was in the worst job with the worst leadership in my life, I started to think about how to divest and simplify as a way of creating more choice

I had an organizer come and clear out my spare closets, my kitchen, one bathroom.... it was wonderful and so freeing to get bags and bags of mindless things out of the house. Just cleaning out the old electronics cable drawer was wonderful. I don’t feel that ugh when I open drawers and cabinets anymore

I briefly listed our condo for sale and started looking for smaller/less costly and then realized I didn’t have the energy to deal with moving and financially would probably only break even. 

Then left the corporate world in July, and freed myself from my PC and all its cables for an iPad Pro which still needs cables but is so much smaller and lighter! Need to adapt myself to Apple productivity tools like numbers, but have mostly gotten to where I need to on keynote. Traveling is so much nicer!

Did a ton of testing/wellness stuff in my first month of freedom so I know my starting point health. Weight and need - as a woman of a certain age to build muscle that I have never had - are the two biggest things.

I also dream about having half of the stuff - mainly my clothes - in the house gone.... but emotionally haven’t fully gotten myself to the right level of detachment. 

So absolutely minimalism in my closet is tied up in this journey I am on with all of you. So glad you all are with me.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Those are cool! I fantasize that I could live that simply but, in reality, I doubt I could. As I get older, I am letting go of more ‘things“ but I still have a long road ahead of me.
> FYI: you’ll be coming with me for at least part of the tour!



Hey as long as we get access to wireless I am in!

My DH is obsessed with airstreams and tiny house movement. I feel I need a real toilet.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> It's funny, but I've also been thinking that this impulse to minimalism is a function of more than just closet reform; I often feel the urge to re-align my life as summer turns into fall.  Carrying around weight that I don't need seems to go along with carrying around clothes/household goods I don't need, and carrying around negative attitudes and people with them that I don't need.  It's time for a lot of stuff to go.....



Yes.... this is the same for me. I tie it to a desire for freedom.... and my personal realization that my closet would have paid off two of my investment property mortgages. Duh! I want financial freedom more than I want another pair of lululemon leggings - most of the time. I forget sometimes though. No one is perfect [emoji854]


----------



## doloresmia

The other thing I tie to minimizing my closet is a desire to spend time and money on memories as opposed to merchandise. I have spent so many decades as a work warrior and done fabulous and amazing things, but under valued my life. My girlfriend had a 50th birthday in Barcelona this year - so many people showed up from all parts of her life. It was so meaningful! I forgot to celebrate mine.... so now my goal is hanging with at least two people a week.


----------



## diane278

I throw out at least one item every day....usually more. It’s 365 items over the course of a year.  It can be as small as a pen, an unused bottle of lotion, expired bottle of spice....anything is fair game.
Then, every once in awhile, I do a Whole House Enema.  That’s the most rewarding because I get a adrenaline rush that fuels me on.....


----------



## V0N1B2

doloresmia said:


> Yes.... this is the same for me. I tie it to a desire for freedom.... and my personal realization that my closet would have paid off two of my investment property mortgages. Duh! I want financial freedom more than I want another pair of lululemon leggings - most of the time. I forget sometimes though. No one is perfect [emoji854]





doloresmia said:


> The other thing I tie to minimizing my closet is a desire to spend time and money on memories as opposed to merchandise. I have spent so many decades as a work warrior and done fabulous and amazing things, but under valued my life. My girlfriend had a 50th birthday in Barcelona this year - so many people showed up from all parts of her life. It was so meaningful! I forgot to celebrate mine.... so now my goal is hanging with at least two people a week.


If I could like those two comments a hundred times, I would. 

So it seems the only time I will ever have a minimalist closet is when I travel. This is my 8 day/7night travel “capsule” that is not a “capsule”. I broke all of my rules for vacation packing. Probably because I knew it was going to be in the high 30s for the week. That’s like 100F for y’all ‘Mericans 
I’m usually a fan of tonal dressing on vacation, packing as few pieces as possible (in the same colour) and having all the items go with each other. 
Oh well, sometimes you gotta throw the rules out the window.


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> If I could like those two comments a hundred times, I would.
> 
> So it seems the only time I will ever have a minimalist closet is when I travel. This is my 8 day/7night travel “capsule” that is not a “capsule”. I broke all of my rules for vacation packing. Probably because I knew it was going to be in the high 30s for the week. That’s like 100F for y’all ‘Mericans
> I’m usually a fan of tonal dressing on vacation, packing as few pieces as possible (in the same colour) and having all the items go with each other.
> Oh well, sometimes you gotta throw the rules out the window.
> 
> View attachment 4190202



Every minimal closet counts.
And what’s in that Etro bag? It must be a cool patterned ___???


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> The other thing I tie to minimizing my closet is a desire to spend time and money on memories as opposed to merchandise. I have spent so many decades as a work warrior and done fabulous and amazing things, but under valued my life. My girlfriend had a 50th birthday in Barcelona this year - so many people showed up from all parts of her life. It was so meaningful! I forgot to celebrate mine.... so now my goal is hanging with at least two people a week.


What a wonderful reminder especially on a forum where there are so many tempting things and one is so easily enabled. After spending judiciously for most of my life, I’m at the stage of financial freedom when I can buy material things for myself without stress or guilt but old habits do die hard so your post is a delight to read and a reminder of what’s most important to me.


----------



## grietje

I workout hard—6 to 7 Times per week.  I swim 3 Times, run twice and lift twice. And I have high cholesterol and am borderline diabetic.  It’s genetics and if I diet diet diet (like no sweets at all) I can drop five lbs. but I’m miserable.  So I try to find that balance.

On another note, one of my favorite closets is my linen closet.  I decided to take a different approach.  Buy new towels and sheets every 18-24 months and not have a lot.  With the towels, one set gets demoted for dog bathing (the solid grey), and when I refresh, towels and linens get donated.


----------



## grietje

And since we’re at it, here’s DH’s closet


----------



## Tinn3rz

grietje said:


> I workout hard—6 to 7 Times per week.  I swim 3 Times, run twice and lift twice. And I have high cholesterol and am borderline diabetic.  It’s genetics and if I diet diet diet (like no sweets at all) I can drop five lbs. but I’m miserable.  So I try to find that balance.
> 
> On another note, one of my favorite closets is my linen closet.  I decided to take a different approach.  Buy new towels and sheets every 18-24 months and not have a lot.  With the towels, one set gets demoted for dog bathing (the solid grey), and when I refresh, towels and linens get donated.
> View attachment 4190306



Beautiful! [emoji7] 

My linen closet used to look like this - then my husband took over the folding and putting away of the laundry. [emoji22]


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> The other thing I tie to minimizing my closet is a desire to spend time and money on memories as opposed to merchandise. I have spent so many decades as a work warrior and done fabulous and amazing things, but under valued my life. My girlfriend had a 50th birthday in Barcelona this year - so many people showed up from all parts of her life. It was so meaningful! I forgot to celebrate mine.... so now my goal is hanging with at least two people a week.



The universe sends us reminders of what is important every now and then. I’m glad yours was a gentle happy reminder to take time to enjoy yourself. 



Moirai said:


> What a wonderful reminder especially on a forum where there are so many tempting things and one is so easily enabled. After spending judiciously for most of my life, I’m at the stage of financial freedom when I can buy material things for myself without stress or guilt but old habits do die hard so your post is a delight to read and a reminder of what’s most important to me.



Enjoy treating yourself. You will know when you have enough. If our closets are going to me minimalist we might as well have the best stuff in them. [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> And since we’re at it, here’s DH’s closet
> View attachment 4190337



I love organization!  This looks so nice, as does the linen closet above which I    tried to quote.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> On another note, one of my favorite closets is my linen closet.  I decided to take a different approach.  Buy new towels and sheets every 18-24 months and not have a lot.  With the towels, one set gets demoted for dog bathing (the solid grey), and when I refresh, towels and linens get donated.
> View attachment 4190306





grietje said:


> And since we’re at it, here’s DH’s closet
> View attachment 4190337


You really are organized! That’s the neatest linen closet I’ve ever seen. And your husbands closet looks great, too!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> You really are organized! That’s the neatest linen closet I’ve ever seen. And your husbands closet looks great, too!


+1


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> This may be the best thread ever.  It’s never too soon to jump in. We’re all seeking some sort of change. We’re glad you’re here! Since Doloresmia resurrected this thread about 6 weeks ago, we’ve  amassed over  650 new posts. Post away!


Thank you for the warm welcome! I love reading everyone's numbers. Most of you have lots more dresses than I do, but @EmileH's jacket count is not shocking at all. Jackets are probably my favorite clothing category, and I have plenty. They provide a finishing touch, while hiding a lot in the "uneven contour" department.
I also like the idea of considering two years for summer wear. Just because I didn't wear it this summer doesn't mean I won't wear it next summer. Summer is not too long here, and one particular outfit just may not have been suitable. Winter is the opposite. If I don't wear something this winter, I'm going to toss it!
With regard to trousers, I salute Rag and Bone Simone slacks. Amazing fit. I wore the hot pink all summer and now want them in every color.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I tend to scoff at BMI because it's not the best indicator of over-weightness. I have a few lbs to lose, sure, and my doc agrees, but any trainer at the gym will tell me I'm morbidly obese at my height and weight.
> 
> But I have also gone through some hormonal fluctuations - as much as 1-2 sizes within days, so I had built a wardrobe of a range of sizes, and thankfully knits/loose items. Now that I've stabilized, I can get rid of the largest stuff. And I'm emotionally letting go of the smallest stuff. And this ties in to @momasaurus post about everyday luxury. I stopped buying the nicest things in only the smallest sizes. I gave myself permission to dress well at my current weight, not my super-skinny weight that I could only achieve by starvation diets. (I'm insulin resistant and now T2 Diabetic, so I don't 'lose' weight easily, but I can maintain where I am right now while still enjoying food and exercise).


I have to remind myself not to beat myself up. Other people do enough of that. Shall we edit our mantra to "Everyday Luxury NOW" ?


----------



## festus

I totally agree- how we choose to spend our time is incredibly important.  I also agree that getting rid of things is a great way to shed associations we carry around unnecessarily, not realizing how these associations hold us back until they are gone.  We aren't who we were in our 20s, 30s, 40s, or 50s.  Also, choosing to use the nice things we have for everyday use will give us so much daily pleasure.  Why keep things for a special occasion?  What does that day look like.

My grandmother passed away a couple of months ago, a few months shy of 100.  I went to help clean out her flat and you won't believe the number of brand new items I found, all still with tags on, several of them gifts from me from years ago.  Maybe it was her generation or maybe her age, but it struck me that even at 99 there was a part of her that wanted to keep things for a later special occasion.  What did that day look like?

It made me think more carefully about the things I use every day as well as what I keep or discard.  Why worry about chipping my grandmother's china and keeping it for special occasions?  Why not use it every day and smile.  Surely the loss of a plate doesn't compare to the loss of a loved one?

During the year in which I turned 50, I made a conscious effort to spend time with people who meant the most to me.  I've lived in several countries so it took a bit of effort over the course of the year, or people came to visit me.  It was the best way to remind myself of what is really important.

This doesn't mean that I don't obsess over things like the perfect pair of navy trousers or make "what was I thinking?" purchases.  I wish it meant that I am zen, centered and completely present in my daily life!  It's just me trying to constantly remind myself of what really matters.  One of the many reasons I love this thread!


----------



## Cookiefiend

festus said:


> I totally agree- how we choose to spend our time is incredibly important.  I also agree that getting rid of things is a great way to shed associations we carry around unnecessarily, not realizing how these associations hold us back until they are gone.  We aren't who we were in our 20s, 30s, 40s, or 50s.  Also, choosing to use the nice things we have for everyday use will give us so much daily pleasure.  Why keep things for a special occasion?  What does that day look like.
> 
> My grandmother passed away a couple of months ago, a few months shy of 100.  I went to help clean out her flat and you won't believe the number of brand new items I found, all still with tags on, several of them gifts from me from years ago.  Maybe it was her generation or maybe her age, but it struck me that even at 99 there was a part of her that wanted to keep things for a later special occasion.  What did that day look like?
> 
> It made me think more carefully about the things I use every day as well as what I keep or discard.  Why worry about chipping my grandmother's china and keeping it for special occasions?  Why not use it every day and smile.  Surely the loss of a plate doesn't compare to the loss of a loved one?
> 
> During the year in which I turned 50, I made a conscious effort to spend time with people who meant the most to me.  I've lived in several countries so it took a bit of effort over the course of the year, or people came to visit me.  It was the best way to remind myself of what is really important.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I don't obsess over things like the perfect pair of navy trousers or make "what was I thinking?" purchases.  I wish it meant that I am zen, centered and completely present in my daily life!  It's just me trying to constantly remind myself of what really matters.  One of the many reasons I love this thread!


This is a marvelous post. 
Thank you!


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> This is a marvelous post.
> Thank you!


+1


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> And since we’re at it, here’s DH’s closet
> View attachment 4190337



The leather bench is beautiful! I would happily hang out in here or the linen closet


----------



## doloresmia

V0N1B2 said:


> If I could like those two comments a hundred times, I would.
> 
> So it seems the only time I will ever have a minimalist closet is when I travel. This is my 8 day/7night travel “capsule” that is not a “capsule”. I broke all of my rules for vacation packing. Probably because I knew it was going to be in the high 30s for the week. That’s like 100F for y’all ‘Mericans
> I’m usually a fan of tonal dressing on vacation, packing as few pieces as possible (in the same colour) and having all the items go with each other.
> Oh well, sometimes you gotta throw the rules out the window.
> 
> View attachment 4190202


Hugs back!

This is Gorgeous! Would love to see some action shots!


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> What a wonderful reminder especially on a forum where there are so many tempting things and one is so easily enabled. After spending judiciously for most of my life, I’m at the stage of financial freedom when I can buy material things for myself without stress or guilt but old habits do die hard so your post is a delight to read and a reminder of what’s most important to me.



Hugs! It’s good to have the support of the ladies on this thread!


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome! I love reading everyone's numbers. Most of you have lots more dresses than I do, but @EmileH's jacket count is not shocking at all. Jackets are probably my favorite clothing category, and I have plenty. They provide a finishing touch, while hiding a lot in the "uneven contour" department.
> I also like the idea of considering two years for summer wear. Just because I didn't wear it this summer doesn't mean I won't wear it next summer. Summer is not too long here, and one particular outfit just may not have been suitable. Winter is the opposite. If I don't wear something this winter, I'm going to toss it!
> With regard to trousers, I salute Rag and Bone Simone slacks. Amazing fit. I wore the hot pink all summer and now want them in every color.



Yes, I think I am on at least a two year journey too with the goal of half of what I have being gone... and maintaining a one in one out minimum ratio

Good thing Diane pointed out anything can count... a pen, old lipsticks [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> I have to remind myself not to beat myself up. Other people do enough of that. Shall we edit our mantra to "Everyday Luxury NOW" ?



I try to wear something that makes me feel luxurious- like vca with sweats - because I can - luxury daily! Luxury now! All mantras that work


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I totally agree- how we choose to spend our time is incredibly important.  I also agree that getting rid of things is a great way to shed associations we carry around unnecessarily, not realizing how these associations hold us back until they are gone.  We aren't who we were in our 20s, 30s, 40s, or 50s.  Also, choosing to use the nice things we have for everyday use will give us so much daily pleasure.  Why keep things for a special occasion?  What does that day look like.
> 
> My grandmother passed away a couple of months ago, a few months shy of 100.  I went to help clean out her flat and you won't believe the number of brand new items I found, all still with tags on, several of them gifts from me from years ago.  Maybe it was her generation or maybe her age, but it struck me that even at 99 there was a part of her that wanted to keep things for a later special occasion.  What did that day look like?
> 
> It made me think more carefully about the things I use every day as well as what I keep or discard.  Why worry about chipping my grandmother's china and keeping it for special occasions?  Why not use it every day and smile.  Surely the loss of a plate doesn't compare to the loss of a loved one?
> 
> During the year in which I turned 50, I made a conscious effort to spend time with people who meant the most to me.  I've lived in several countries so it took a bit of effort over the course of the year, or people came to visit me.  It was the best way to remind myself of what is really important.
> 
> This doesn't mean that I don't obsess over things like the perfect pair of navy trousers or make "what was I thinking?" purchases.  I wish it meant that I am zen, centered and completely present in my daily life!  It's just me trying to constantly remind myself of what really matters.  One of the many reasons I love this thread!



Beautiful thoughts! Zen or bust.

I love you are using your grandmother’s china. I had some glasses that were made by an artist, odd and expensive at the time.... never used them for decades! Now they are my daily smoothie glass


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> I have to remind myself not to beat myself up. Other people do enough of that. Shall we edit our mantra to "Everyday Luxury NOW" ?


Great sentiment!


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> The other thing I tie to minimizing my closet is a *desire to spend time and money on memories *as opposed to merchandise. I have spent so many decades as a work warrior and done fabulous and amazing things, but under valued my life. My girlfriend had a 50th birthday in Barcelona this year - so many people showed up from all parts of her life. It was so meaningful! I forgot to celebrate mine.... so now my goal is *hanging with at least two people a week*.




This is just lovely.   While we used to make time to see each other and catch up on little things, now it’s just social media posts and “texts” ..quite sad.  I applaud your goal.


----------



## diane278

Two more tops hit the donate pile today. And 68 books are in the garage as of last night. Bye-bye stuff.


----------



## WingNut

I just made another run to the consignment shop. 2 evening gowns (one is Victoria Beckham) 2 dresses (one is Dolce & Gabbana), 1 jumpsuit and a pair of LV shoes (the design of which I loved when I bought them but haven't worn in over 6 years). Also picked up a $90 check from them from my last run (which was mostly mid-low end items).  I sold a pair of CL shoes that I loved but never wear (too platformy and too high a heel...DH says I look like a newborn giraffe in them) and picked up another $200. The true benefit is getting rid of all the "noise" surrounding the things I love and use regularly. The side bennie is getting a little cash to use later. My spreadsheet says I'm up $2704 (sold vs. bought) from end of Jan. Couple this with selling a couch we no longer use and donating 2 truckloads of stuff in December so we can declutter to finish our basement and I'm feeling pretty good about things. The downside is my closet still feels too cluttered (we plan to finish it as well)....I plan to do an item count at some point. I love all the inspiration and stories on here!

It is so much easier to get dressed when you have fewer choices that you love. It's just so much easier to EXIST when you aren't surrounded by too much stuff!


----------



## WingNut

Forgot to say....it's truly eye opening and somewhat embarrassing when you go through your things and realize how much $$ is wasted on things that give you a very low cost/wear, when that $ could have gone to other more timeless things (jewelry, travel, experiences).


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Forgot to say....it's truly eye opening and somewhat embarrassing when you go through your things and realize how much $$ is wasted on things that give you a very low cost/wear, when that $ could have gone to other more timeless things (jewelry, travel, experiences).



Yaaassss! Exactly my feeling!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Two more tops hit the donate pile today. And 68 books are in the garage as of last night. Bye-bye stuff.



[emoji1537][emoji1537][emoji1537][emoji1537] buh byeeeee


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I just made another run to the consignment shop. 2 evening gowns (one is Victoria Beckham) 2 dresses (one is Dolce & Gabbana), 1 jumpsuit and a pair of LV shoes (the design of which I loved when I bought them but haven't worn in over 6 years). Also picked up a $90 check from them from my last run (which was mostly mid-low end items).  I sold a pair of CL shoes that I loved but never wear (too platformy and too high a heel...DH says I look like a newborn giraffe in them) and picked up another $200. The true benefit is getting rid of all the "noise" surrounding the things I love and use regularly. The side bennie is getting a little cash to use later. My spreadsheet says I'm up $2704 (sold vs. bought) from end of Jan. Couple this with selling a couch we no longer use and donating 2 truckloads of stuff in December so we can declutter to finish our basement and I'm feeling pretty good about things. The downside is my closet still feels too cluttered (we plan to finish it as well)....I plan to do an item count at some point. I love all the inspiration and stories on here!
> 
> It is so much easier to get dressed when you have fewer choices that you love. It's just so much easier to EXIST when you aren't surrounded by too much stuff!



Isn’t it funny and so true - so much easier to think, to dress, to be stress free when not surrounded with closets and drawers of stuff


----------



## Tinn3rz

WingNut said:


> Forgot to say....it's truly eye opening and somewhat embarrassing when you go through your things and realize how much $$ is wasted on things that give you a very low cost/wear, when that $ could have gone to other more timeless things (jewelry, travel, experiences).



Yes - I feel the same way! Some things though I guess I had to learn the hard way.


----------



## festus

WingNut said:


> I just made another run to the consignment shop. 2 evening gowns (one is Victoria Beckham) 2 dresses (one is Dolce & Gabbana), 1 jumpsuit and a pair of LV shoes (the design of which I loved when I bought them but haven't worn in over 6 years). Also picked up a $90 check from them from my last run (which was mostly mid-low end items).  I sold a pair of CL shoes that I loved but never wear (too platformy and too high a heel...DH says I look like a newborn giraffe in them) and picked up another $200. The true benefit is getting rid of all the "noise" surrounding the things I love and use regularly. The side bennie is getting a little cash to use later. My spreadsheet says I'm up $2704 (sold vs. bought) from end of Jan. Couple this with selling a couch we no longer use and donating 2 truckloads of stuff in December so we can declutter to finish our basement and I'm feeling pretty good about things. The downside is my closet still feels too cluttered (we plan to finish it as well)....I plan to do an item count at some point. I love all the inspiration and stories on here!
> 
> It is so much easier to get dressed when you have fewer choices that you love. It's just so much easier to EXIST when you aren't surrounded by too much stuff!



You're so right about the "noise!"


----------



## V0N1B2

diane278 said:


> Every minimal closet counts.
> And what’s in that Etro bag? It must be a cool patterned ___???


Uh huh, it's a silk/wool scarf. Perfect colours, goes with all my neutrals. It's most likely the first of two purchases - I'm heading back to the store in a couple of days to look at a pair of pants again, and the SA was checking on a coat in my size from another store so we'll see...


doloresmia said:


> Hugs back!
> This is Gorgeous! Would love to see some action shots!


I'm going to Rao's for dinner tonight so I'll see if I can get some handsome stranger to take my picture next to my plate of meatballs.  



WingNut said:


> Forgot to say....it's truly eye opening and somewhat embarrassing when you go through your things and realize how much $$ is wasted on things that give you a very low cost/wear, when that $ could have gone to other more timeless things (jewelry, travel, experiences).


This is so me right now. I realized with my last birthday that I'm less than 15 years from retirement proper and I think about all the shoes and purses and clothes that I've bought over the last twenty or so years. It makes me think about all the thinks I could have done with it, like a month on the French Riviera or a couple of weeks at a wellness retreat in Palm Springs. Ugh.
When you really look at things, do I need four pairs of MB Carolynes? How many purses does one really need? Don't I just need one clutch, one tote, one satcheL, and one hobo? Did I need to buy the Pucci grasshopper print in the pants, shirt, maxi dress... 
I have a closet full of good basics, mostly from St. John ‘cause I like their Milano knits and their cut generally flatters me. Most of the things in my closet are several years old because I like simple basic pieces that I can build upon with a great scarf or a Missoni or Etro jacket/cardigan. Those types of things are my special pieces that I cannot afford to buy too often. Now that I’m trying to be more fiscally responsible, I only buy one or two “showstopper” pieces (for lack of a better word) maybe twice a year. Plus, the CDN$ has dropped since my buying sprees of 2010-2012.
Probably a blessing in disguise.


----------



## Genie27

V0N1B2 said:


> Did I need to buy the Pucci grasshopper print in the pants, shirt, maxi dress...


Yes, you did need those. (says the girl with JPG dragonfly print dress, top and wrap)


----------



## Giuliana

Regarding the recent discussion on weight changes, I think a minimalist wardrobe has benefits here too since it’s less burdensome financially, emotionally, and logistically to replace your clothes if your body or style changes.

Instead of buying multiple items I thought I would wear for many years (which turns out not to be true) I wish I had saved the money or bought a couple of pieces of jewelry or bags instead which at least have a better resale value

I sent some things to Thredup for the first time and the payouts are really low (like $5 for a $180 cardigan I wore once). High-end things I sent to the realreal did better but still much worse than jewelry or bags.


----------



## diane278

Giuliana said:


> Instead of buying multiple items I thought I would wear for many years (which turns out not to be true) I wish I had saved the money or bought a couple of pieces of jewelry or bags instead which at least have a better resale value
> .


My favorite thing about bags and jewelry is that they still fit even if I gain weight. Of course, if my style changes then all bets are off. So far, I still worship at the altar of Elsa Peretti. Fingers crossed that I don’t wander into new territory.


----------



## doloresmia

Giuliana said:


> Regarding the recent discussion on weight changes, I think a minimalist wardrobe has benefits here too since it’s less burdensome financially, emotionally, and logistically to replace your clothes if your body or style changes.
> 
> Instead of buying multiple items I thought I would wear for many years (which turns out not to be true) I wish I had saved the money or bought a couple of pieces of jewelry or bags instead which at least have a better resale value
> 
> I sent some things to Thredup for the first time and the payouts are really low (like $5 for a $180 cardigan I wore once). High-end things I sent to the realreal did better but still much worse than jewelry or bags.



Yes after fiddling around with thredUP, their payouts are so low it isn’t really worth it for me and so I am back to Good will. Therealreal is better but they only take certain things.

For me accessories seem to have lasted more than clothes in the “forever” category. It makes me realize I have to stop buying thinking I will wear something forever. I might wear something for multiple seasons.... my record is Betsey Johnson leggings that lasted 15 years.

More likely the case is some gorgeous deconstructionist designer pieces from 2001-2010 that I have not worn in years. I am still hanging on for some reason.

I need some closet cleaning buddies!


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> gorgeous deconstructionist designer pieces from 2001-2010 that I have not worn in years.


Did you have a reason for not wearing them? 

When waistlines dropped all my shorter tops were shelved but I can pull some of them back out again now that waistlines have risen. Maybe worth revisiting? Or ponder letting go.


----------



## Moirai

EmileH said:


> The universe sends us reminders of what is important every now and then. I’m glad yours was a gentle happy reminder to take time to enjoy yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy treating yourself. You will know when you have enough. If our closets are going to me minimalist we might as well have the best stuff in them. [emoji3]





doloresmia said:


> Hugs! It’s good to have the support of the ladies on this thread!


 Thank you ladies !  I am grateful to be at a point where I have a choice, just like you ladies here. And yes! to buying less quantity and more quality. 

So I am one step closer to remodeling my closet. Visited Ikea on my day off and took some pics. DH says I would lose some space in the new setup . I guess that means I will have to get rid of more old stuff, right on topic


----------



## EmileH

That really stinks about the resale value. It’s probably better to just donate I suppose. I did poshmark for a bit. It adds up but it’s a lot of work. I think it helps not to concentrate on what you get for individual pieces but just look at the bottom line.

I think I’ll be turning my attention to my sweater collection next and paring that down as we enter the cold weather months. I have cycled through accessories, shoes, jeans/ pants, tee shirts and blouses. I’ll probably cycle back once more. 

Even if something comes back into style, it’s probably not worth holding onto unless you are really attached to it. Even classic pieces change slightly in their new iterations.


----------



## septembersiren

Bought a new pair of sneakers 
Old ones plus another pair in the trash
I collect rubber duckies
And just gave away about 50 little ones 
Getting old getting rid of stuff


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> Two more tops hit the donate pile today. And 68 books are in the garage as of last night. Bye-bye stuff.


Good for you! I revere books and have spent years collecting them. Now I happily donate boxes of books. I think I have completed the first great purge, but there will be more purges!


----------



## Genie27

Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?

I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home. 

My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away. 

I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.


----------



## Genie27

And regarding books - I’ve moved so much in my life that public libraries have been my go to. And ever since they went digital, I’ve been in hog heaven with e-books. The last time I read a real book, I got annoyed that I had to turn the page rather than just swipe. 

My ‘library’ comprises a few art history books, bumper cook book and a few other compendium type books - they fit in my nightstand and a small shelf in my LR. Everything else can be googled. 

But I have admired more than one beautiful collection on insta.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I need some closet cleaning buddies!


I am just beginning another big cleanout. Right now, I’m thinking about working on the guest room closet and linens. It’s cooling off a bit so I’m also planning to try on some of my cooler weather items and see which ones I still feel are wearable.  I try to do one area completely before moving to the next one. That way, I can see my progress. And the disruption is somewhat contained.  I’m stacking things up in the garage and will call the veterans organization when I have a good sized batch. They pick up. I have a two-car garage and only one car, so I have a space to accumulate the departing stuff.


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> Good for you! I revere books and have spent years collecting them. Now I happily donate boxes of books. I think I have completed the first great purge, but there will be more purges!


I used to struggle when it came to books. Once I was able to let books go, I knew I could get rid of anything....it was very freeing to reach that point.....


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?
> 
> I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home.
> 
> My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away.
> 
> I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.


I have no useful tips . I do the same thing. Then at some point I clean it all up. Then entropy sets in again!


----------



## grietje

festus said:


> ...!  It's just me trying to constantly remind myself of what really matters.  ...



Amen! It’s so easy to lose focus. For me, it’s our place in Bodega Bay that reminds me of what’s important.

It’s a fishing cottage that we did an ikea remodel too.(The floor stills slopes but it has a nice laminate on it.) It’s 1000 sq feet and doesn’t have much storage so DH and I share a dresser and closet and we don’t have many clothes or stuff there. We cook at home and walk the dogs in the meadow before the dunes or along the harbor. It’s quiet and easier in a way.  When we come home we’re grateful for our lovely home and closets and stuff and yet are reminded that all we really need is eachother and a roof for us and the dogs.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?
> 
> I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home.
> 
> My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away.
> 
> I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.



I keep a “landing strip” near my back door. It’s really a dumping ground. With a waste basket underneath. It won’t help you with the paperwork, though....
But it does help me get in and out of the house more efficiently.


----------



## grietje

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?.



I think the trick is don’t allow it to sit on the counter in the first place.  If it’s mail, go through it right away and toss the junk and file the bills.  If it’s a project, find a basket or a drawer for it.  If it’s a list, try putting it on your phone or consider using Wunderlist.  But don’t allow it to reside there.

Re food: I do have a platter that I keep fruit on.  And bread or muffins can reside there too.  But the platter keeps it contained and dresses up what might otherwise be a pile.

I keep editing to add!  Also, DH and I created cubbies in the laundry room. We come through here from the garage and those cubbies hold bags, lap tops, etc.


----------



## grietje

Here’s a photo.  Car keys are in the glass bowl.  We each have a pair of cubbies that hold our work stuff.


----------



## grietje

And here’s the platter that hold fruit.


----------



## Julide

grietje said:


> Here’s a photo.  Car keys are in the glass bowl.  We each have a pair of cubbies that hold our work stuff.
> View attachment 4191202


I like the cubby idea!


----------



## grietje

My office.  When mail comes, I sort immediately and bills and stuff to save go in the far right drawer.  When they’re paid they move to the shelf under the printer (far left) and then about every three months, I file them in the cabinet.  I’m moving more and more to receiving bills online and using online bill pay to reduce the paper traffic.  I also immediately toss catalogs and only tear out pages of things that interest me and put those in my bills drawer.  I have also recently started taking photos on my phone. I just don’t allow the paper to hang out in the house.


----------



## grietje

As for magazines, DH had a huge habit which drove me crazy.  Flipboard has really remedied that.  The only periodical we get now are Sactown Magazine and Nat Geo.  Once read, they get recycled.


----------



## Genie27

grietje said:


> And here’s the platter that hold fruit.
> View attachment 4191204


This is my goal. I have a landing strip with trays for keys and misc for each of us, and at my old place I sorted mail immediately into ‘file’ and ‘discard.’ 

Granted I’ve only moved in two months ago and I’m still figuring out a lot of stuff, while combing two households but I am afraid the pileup will escalate. And there is always that one box that remains open and unsorted. 

Offset all this with an innate laziness and pileup is inevitable

I *really* like @diane278 ’s idea of throwing out one item a day. I’m a pack rat of cosmetic samples and free shampoo bottles - they were handy for gym and traveling to less fancy hotels, but I don’t need dozens.


----------



## grietje

Genie27 said:


> ...Granted I’ve only moved in two months ago and I’m still figuring out a lot of stuff, while combing two households ...
> 
> Offset all this with an innate laziness and pileup is inevitable
> ...



Two months and combining households!  Do allow yourself some time!
As for innate laziness, I admit to being high energy and at times neurotic about neatness.  My Dutch genes (Mom’s side and the Dutch are a tidy people) are suppplemented by a German gene (my Dad) for order


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The problem with my hot spots is that my house has 6 people in it and I cannot control the dumping that happens!!!!


----------



## EmileH

Agree with what others have said. Everything needs to have a place. If it doesn’t have a place it needs to find a place or go. 

A drop desk is vital. I have a Ballard designs mail organizer. I don’t know if they still make it but it’s very useful. 

I feel badly that I only file every 2-3 months. But it’s all organized and in its place. At the end of the year everything gets sorted and goes to the archive files.

I love books too but I can’t deal with the dust. I have a few coffee table books and the few cookbooks that I actually use. The rest are digital.


----------



## momasaurus

V0N1B2 said:


> This is so me right now. I realized with my last birthday that I'm less than 15 years from retirement proper and I think about all the shoes and purses and clothes that I've bought over the last twenty or so years. It makes me think about all the thinks I could have done with it, like a month on the French Riviera or a couple of weeks at a wellness retreat in Palm Springs. Ugh.
> When you really look at things, do I need four pairs of MB Carolynes? How many purses does one really need? Don't I just need one clutch, one tote, one satcheL, and one hobo? Did I need to buy the Pucci grasshopper print in the pants, shirt, maxi dress...
> I have a closet full of good basics, mostly from St. John ‘cause I like their Milano knits and their cut generally flatters me. Most of the things in my closet are several years old because I like simple basic pieces that I can build upon with a great scarf or a Missoni or Etro jacket/cardigan. Those types of things are my special pieces that I cannot afford to buy too often. Now that I’m trying to be more fiscally responsible, I only buy one or two “showstopper” pieces (for lack of a better word) maybe twice a year. Plus, the CDN$ has dropped since my buying sprees of 2010-2012.
> Probably a blessing in disguise.


Good for you!!! This really resonates with me as well. All you have to do is help clear out the house of someone who has died to start thinking about what is really worthwhile to do with money. The experiences (time on the Riviera, a stay at a spa, even a fantastic meal) are so much more tempting. We should spend money on our health and well-being (OK, sometimes that necessitates a beautiful outfit with perfect accessories) and learning French and having an inviting closet.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?
> 
> I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home.
> 
> My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away.
> 
> I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.


This is a problem for me as well. If I put a project away, I forget about it, then I get into trouble. I have a whiteboard with due dates (I have a lot of freelance work), but my horizontal surfaces suffer mightily.


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I used to struggle when it came to books. Once I was able to let books go, I knew I could get rid of anything....it was very freeing to reach that point.....


Exactly! Thanks for the encouragement. We all have our anchors, don't we?


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> The problem with my hot spots is that my house has 6 people in it and I cannot control the dumping that happens!!!!


I can see where that would be a challenge....especially if there are teenagers involved. I used to work with teens and I suspect their brains sometimes leave their bodies for various lengths of time. I know that mine did (all those centuries ago) when I was a teen....   In those days the phone was connected to the wall, so at least we knew where it was.....


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Good for you!!! This really resonates with me as well. All you have to do is help clear out the house of someone who has died to start thinking about what is really worthwhile to do with money. The experiences (time on the Riviera, a stay at a spa, even a fantastic meal) are so much more tempting. We should spend money on our health and well-being (OK, sometimes that necessitates a beautiful outfit with perfect accessories) and learning French and having an inviting closet.



It’s all about balance. As you know I recently had to clean out a house after a very young relative passed. Life is short and unpredictable. Experiences are of course the most important aspects of life. Saving for the future is a must. But I think for a lot of us our wardrobes are our hobbies and bring us joy. As long as we are doing the first two things then spending on ourselves is fine too. You can’t take it with you. We just have to prioritize. For me travel, wellness and my wardrobe are my splurges. I don’t really care about things like electronics, expensive cars or vacation houses.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?
> 
> I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home.
> 
> My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away.
> 
> I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.



Sadly I too try to keep organized but probably realistically am at a once a month or more filing. I have a pile of receipts and other things for my business that I have to deal with. Have scheduled it for myself.

Only thing I have is to go paperless but right now my email is full of things I want to remember... 

I have a filing cabinet and plastic file folders by year that hide in my office closet. That is the best I can do for now.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I keep a “landing strip” near my back door. It’s really a dumping ground. With a waste basket underneath. It won’t help you with the paperwork, though....
> But it does help me get in and out of the house more efficiently.
> View attachment 4191182



Like this - our condo is open floor plan and door opens right into things so I wonder where I could incorporate? Right now I am using the small kitchen counter. Thinking while I type, I can clean out one of the shelves in the pantry cupboard. Eureka!


----------



## septembersiren

Genie27 said:


> Ok, I have a random question that plagues me. Where do all you neat and tidy folks put your stuff?
> 
> I tend to clutter my horizontal surfaces constantly. I’ve given up on my desk - it is a mountainous masterpiece of current projects, revolving paperwork and random remnants of notes and scraps. But I would prefer a neater vista at home.
> 
> My drawers at work and home are organized to an inch of their functionality, but countertops are a magnet for things that never get put away.
> 
> I would welcome tips and suggestions on how to not leave things on my counters.



In the trash
If you haven’t used it for a long time donate it or trash it
Don’t save magazines or mail
The bills I get by snail mail I trash
My cancelled check is all I need
I purge my income tax returns making sure I only retain 7 years
Sometimes it is hard to make a decision about clothes 
I am sentimental and saved my boys Eton suits from when they were little 4 & 5 
They are 38 & 35 now 
I just passed them down to my baby grandson
4 more things gone 
I am not a minimalist but the older I get I find I don’t need stuff


----------



## EmileH

So.... after saying here that I haven’t worn my trousers in so long that I was concerned... I forced myself to wear my trousers today. They fit but they are just tight enough to serve as a warning to stop eating so much. It’s very dangerous to only wear skirts and stretchy clothes. I’m skipping lunch today!


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> It’s all about balance. As you know I recently had to clean out a house after a very young relative passed. Life is short and unpredictable. Experiences are of course the most important aspects of life. Saving for the future is a must. But I think for a lot of us our wardrobes are our hobbies and bring us joy. As long as we are doing the first two things then spending on ourselves is fine too. You can’t take it with you. We just have to prioritize. For me travel, wellness and my wardrobe are my splurges. I don’t really care about things like electronics, expensive cars or vacation houses.


This is so true. Thank you! And if our wardrobes should bring us joy, all the more reason to pare down and not hang onto clothes that don't fit and that make us feel guilty or dumpy!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> This is so true. Thank you! And if our wardrobes should bring us joy, all the more reason to pare down and not hang onto clothes that don't fit and that make us feel guilty or dumpy!



We really shouldn’t keep anything in our lives that doesn’t bring us joy. When I’m really uncertain about whether to keep or not- like the cashmere shawl I asked you about yesterday!- that’s my guiding principle.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> So.... after saying here that I haven’t worn my trousers in so long that I was concerned... I forced myself to wear my trousers today. They fit but they are just tight enough to serve as a warning to stop eating so much. It’s very dangerous to only wear skirts and stretchy clothes. I’m skipping lunch today!



I am so with you! After a month of not having to dress for work I started to have the same issue... hence the 21 day cleanse and now the experimentation with IF.

I might buckle down and get a scale. Sigh.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Did you have a reason for not wearing them?
> 
> When waistlines dropped all my shorter tops were shelved but I can pull some of them back out again now that waistlines have risen. Maybe worth revisiting? Or ponder letting go.



A couple reasons really - when I started working in California VS New York, the dark and heavy fabrics were too much. Now I live in a climate where I could use them more, but the dress style where I used to work was super casual.... to the point not clear people bathing at a rate I find acceptable [emoji23]

Over time it wasn’t a big deal because I had the space. Now even though I have the space I have a desire to edit. It is getting cooler all of a sudden and I have the opportunity to pull things out. So giving myself through the winter to see what I feel like doing. 

Here is a poofy junya watanabe jacket that I don’t wear much because the button unbuttons. If I fixed it, I would wear more 




And here is a yohji Yamamoto twisted sweater that looks more interesting in real life 

View attachment 4191710


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> And here is a yohji Yamamoto twisted sweater that looks more interesting in real life
> 
> View attachment 4191710


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> It’s all about balance.Saving for the future is a must. But I think for a lot of us our wardrobes are our hobbies and bring us joy. As long as we are doing the first two things then spending on ourselves is fine too. You can’t take it with you. We just have to prioritize. For me travel, wellness and my wardrobe are my splurges. I don’t really care about things like electronics, expensive cars or vacation houses.


This is where I am too - balance between what I'd like to have versus do I really need it in lieu of retirement. We are pondering a dining table and chairs for our new place, and while I would love the Knoll Saarinen table and tulip chairs, I am hesitating over spending that much when I can get a similar shape/aesthetic at less cost (not knockoff, but cheaper inspired, not high quality). We rarely entertain, it's just the two of us, his kids probably would not have any interest in heirloom hand me downs from us, as they would have real antiques etc from other family members. 

Sure, I would enjoy using it, and looking at it, but when I compare spending 10K versus $1500 on our dining set, I'm torn. I look at my beautiful womb chair that I love looking at, and all my other mis-matched furniture that was inexpensive but very durable (and will not die), and I know it's going to be one-n-done. I'm not one to re-do my domestic look every few years.


----------



## diane278

We've had a lot of fires in California the past several months. While watching the news, I’ve thought about what it would be like if I lost ALL my possessions.  I ask myself what I’d grab if I only had 15 minutes to evacuate.  It’s been an interesting and enlightening exercise for me. Nothing I would grab has much, if any, monetary value. 
I’m definitely prepping myself to purge more deeply......


----------



## septembersiren

EmileH said:


> So.... after saying here that I haven’t worn my trousers in so long that I was concerned... I forced myself to wear my trousers today. They fit but they are just tight enough to serve as a warning to stop eating so much. It’s very dangerous to only wear skirts and stretchy clothes. I’m skipping lunch today!



My mother told me once the worst thing to happen to women were elastic waist bands


----------



## diane278

Here I am, classy as hell, in my elastic waist sweat pants. I actually scared myself with this photo.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> We've had a lot of fires in California the past several months. While watching the news, I’ve thought about what it would be like if I lost ALL my possessions.  I ask myself what I’d grab if I only had 15 minutes to evacuate.  It’s been an interesting and enlightening exercise for me. Nothing I would grab has much, if any, monetary value.
> I’m definitely prepping myself to purge more deeply......



I have played that game too - except I always end distracted - however, with construction workers in my house I do know how much space my most valuable items take and how to throw them together fast.


----------



## doloresmia

Ok it isn’t pretty but it will work! I need some nice something to hold my collection of glasses and sunglasses [emoji41] 

Pre




Post




Note: this pantry cabinet was a mishmash of stuff and a horror for me until the organizer helped me get rid of stuff! I could spend time getting containers - next step at some point.

In the meantime, I closed a small contract [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] a little revenue in to offset the investments


----------



## diane278

I have hemmed and hawed about whether or not to remodel my kitchen for the past 10 years. Let’s face it, if it hasn’t happened by now, it’s not going to. I just can’t deal with construction and drywall dust. Before I moved in, I had all the carpet pulled up, hardwood floors refinished, the house painted inside and out, new roof and new windows installed,  but I burnt out on coming home to construction once I got in.....(I was still teaching at the time). All these years later and I’m still burnt out!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok it isn’t pretty but it will work! I need some nice something to hold my collection of glasses and sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> Pre
> 
> View attachment 4191918
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> View attachment 4191919
> 
> 
> Note: this pantry cabinet was a mishmash of stuff and a horror for me until the organizer helped me get rid of stuff! I could spend time getting containers - next step at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I closed a small contract [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] a little revenue in to offset the investments


Congrats on the contract!  Beware the Container Store....I’m an addict on a self-imposed ban from that place!
For corralling stuff, I’d consider a letter tray like I put on the table of my landing strip. It keeps things contained. I’m sure others will have ideas, too.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok it isn’t pretty but it will work! I need some nice something to hold my collection of glasses and sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> Pre
> 
> View attachment 4191918
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> View attachment 4191919
> 
> 
> Note: this pantry cabinet was a mishmash of stuff and a horror for me until the organizer helped me get rid of stuff! I could spend time getting containers - next step at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I closed a small contract [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] a little revenue in to offset the investments


Your bag look so elegant on that shelf!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Ok it isn’t pretty but it will work! I need some nice something to hold my collection of glasses and sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> Pre
> 
> View attachment 4191918
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> View attachment 4191919
> 
> 
> Note: this pantry cabinet was a mishmash of stuff and a horror for me until the organizer helped me get rid of stuff! I could spend time getting containers - next step at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I closed a small contract [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] a little revenue in to offset the investments




Congrats on the contract!!!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> It’s all about balance. As you know I recently had to clean out a house after a very young relative passed. Life is short and unpredictable. Experiences are of course the most important aspects of life. Saving for the future is a must. But I think for a lot of us our wardrobes are our hobbies and bring us joy. As long as we are doing the first two things then spending on ourselves is fine too. You can’t take it with you. We just have to prioritize. For me travel, wellness and my wardrobe are my splurges. I don’t really care about things like electronics, expensive cars or vacation houses.



I am so sorry about your young relative.  It is incredibly hard to lose someone young.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Your bag look so elegant on that shelf!



Thank you!!!! And container store is a black hole for me - I have to go with targets or I get too many possibilities and walk out with nothing. Haha


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Congrats on the contract!!!



Thank you! Hugs!


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I am so sorry about your young relative.  It is incredibly hard to lose someone young.



Thank you. That’s very sweet of you. [emoji255]


----------



## septembersiren

diane278 said:


> We've had a lot of fires in California the past several months. While watching the news, I’ve thought about what it would be like if I lost ALL my possessions.  I ask myself what I’d grab if I only had 15 minutes to evacuate.  It’s been an interesting and enlightening exercise for me. Nothing I would grab has much, if any, monetary value.
> I’m definitely prepping myself to purge more deeply......



Your kimono and your Lauren clutch


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Ok it isn’t pretty but it will work! I need some nice something to hold my collection of glasses and sunglasses [emoji41]
> 
> Pre
> 
> View attachment 4191918
> 
> 
> Post
> 
> View attachment 4191919
> 
> 
> Note: this pantry cabinet was a mishmash of stuff and a horror for me until the organizer helped me get rid of stuff! I could spend time getting containers - next step at some point.
> 
> In the meantime, I closed a small contract [emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377] a little revenue in to offset the investments



Looks great! Congratulations on your contract.


----------



## Genie27

This is my landing place - leather coin trays in navy blue and hot pink, to hold our keys and my last minute lipstick etc. I also use a cabinet shelf to hold my umbrella, folded grocery bags and other daily miscellany and my incoming mail/filing so that I can load and unload quickly.


----------



## momasaurus

When @doloresmia mentioned the button that she should sew on I started thinking about sewing and tailoring. I love the project runway challenges when they have to turn something (a prom dress, or a bunch of paper plates) into something completely different. Do any of you have a tailor/dressmaker who does major renovations for you? That would be so fabulous, I think. I held onto a pink wool jacket for the longest time, fantasizing that I would find someone who could redo it. I just loved the color.


----------



## diane278

off topic


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> When @doloresmia mentioned the button that she should sew on I started thinking about sewing and tailoring. I love the project runway challenges when they have to turn something (a prom dress, or a bunch of paper plates) into something completely different. Do any of you have a tailor/dressmaker who does major renovations for you? That would be so fabulous, I think. I held onto a pink wool jacket for the longest time, fantasizing that I would find someone who could redo it. I just loved the color.


I actually quit buying pants that needed to be hemmed because it was a challenge just to get them hemmed to the correct length. There may be someone around here who could do that, but I’ve never heard of anyone.....it would certainly be a great resource to have.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Genie27 said:


> This is where I am too - balance between what I'd like to have versus do I really need it in lieu of retirement. We are pondering a dining table and chairs for our new place, and while I would love the Knoll Saarinen table and tulip chairs, I am hesitating over spending that much when I can get a similar shape/aesthetic at less cost (not knockoff, but cheaper inspired, not high quality).


I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.

But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).

I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend. 

So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see. 

Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.
> 
> But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).
> 
> I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend.
> 
> So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see.
> 
> Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)


I agree with you! And I think you’re on topic. Much of our discussion here is about making choices regarding consumption of bags, clothing etc.


----------



## Genie27

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.
> 
> But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).
> 
> I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend.
> 
> So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see.
> 
> Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)


Thank you for this. I am so glad you shared this story about our table, as your experience is the ideal scenario in my mind.


----------



## Genie27

Genie27 said:


> Thank you for this. I am so glad you shared this story about our table, as your experience is the ideal scenario in my mind.


Haha, subliminal thinking here - I referred to it as ‘our’ table, when I thought I was typing ‘your’.


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.
> 
> But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).
> 
> I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend.
> 
> So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see.
> 
> Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)



Beautifully said!!!


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> When @doloresmia mentioned the button that she should sew on I started thinking about sewing and tailoring. I love the project runway challenges when they have to turn something (a prom dress, or a bunch of paper plates) into something completely different. Do any of you have a tailor/dressmaker who does major renovations for you? That would be so fabulous, I think. I held onto a pink wool jacket for the longest time, fantasizing that I would find someone who could redo it. I just loved the color.



I wouldn’t bother with alteration people at the dry cleaners. 
My local Bloomies has a couple of alteration ladies. One of them has “no” as her default setting when I make any suggestion but the other is actually a dressmaker who thinks outside the box and has the skills to deliver. I’ve taken outside purchases to her and as a loyalist she still accepts them and does the work. I feel this setup might be the exception rather than the rule, though. 
If you’re considering totally re-doing the jacket, I wonder if a specialty men’s tailor might be a good option. The shoulders and armhole will be the biggest challenge.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.
> 
> But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).
> 
> I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend.
> 
> So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see.
> 
> Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)


I think this is right in line with what we are all thinking about. 
Now / then
want / need
saving / settling
beauty / function
It sounds like you are nicely focused on those things you desire (nurturing relationships, wanting a Birkin for 10 years). Personally, I get distracted or fall victim to sudden urges and sometimes lose that focus. Good for you!


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> I wouldn’t bother with alteration people at the dry cleaners.
> My local Bloomies has a couple of alteration ladies. One of them has “no” as her default setting when I make any suggestion but the other is actually a dressmaker who thinks outside the box and has the skills to deliver. I’ve taken outside purchases to her and as a loyalist she still accepts them and does the work. I feel this setup might be the exception rather than the rule, though.
> If you’re considering totally re-doing the jacket, I wonder if a specialty men’s tailor might be a good option. The shoulders and armhole will be the biggest challenge.


Oh, thank you. I eventually gave away the jacket. I was just fantasizing/wondering if anyone here had a really clever designer/tailor and what that is like.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> I feel like this is probably off topic, but I bought a Saarinen table after pining for one for over 10 years. I didn't get the matching chairs because I wasn't so interested in getting the set at the time. Instead, I used black shaker chairs as a nice contrast to the modern table. I've had this combination for over 10 years, in 3 different homes. I still love it. I don't think I would still love (or even own) a different dining table.
> 
> But to return to topic, I find that I am far more satisfied by saving up to get the thing that I really want, rather than settling for a thing that seems more sensible at the time (provided that the thing I want is not impractical or impoverishing).
> 
> I only recently started to allow myself to spend money on things I want, but don't "need". I've always been a saver. I was very intent on preparing for early retirement throughout my 20s and early 30s. But then, after several deaths in the family and community and seeing loved ones suffer dementia, I realized that you can't just live for the future. The only money that's truly yours is the money you get to spend.
> 
> So, while I won't starve my future self - I still max out my 401k, IRA, and HSA - there's no need to rush to an early retirement which I might never see.
> 
> Instead, I'm allowed to go out to dinner with friends, buy myself an Hermes scarf (or 10), and save for the Birkin I've been fantasizing about for the last 10 years. I know I can't have everything, but I think I'm learning to give myself the things I really want. Those are the only things that I end up being worth the cost. (Sorry about the length and rambling)



Excellent post! This is my philosophy exactly. I’d rather wait and save for what I truly want. I also was very frugal in my youth but I try to balance being responsible for the future and also enjoying myself now. Thank goodness I saved in my youth. I worry a bit about the 20 and 30 year olds on these forums buying expensive luxury goods. If they can afford it great. But it’s much easier to move your standard of living up gradually over time than to have to go in the reverse direction.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> I think this is right in line with what we are all thinking about.
> Now / then
> want / need
> saving / settling
> beauty / function
> It sounds like you are nicely focused on those things you desire (nurturing relationships, wanting a Birkin for 10 years). Personally, I get distracted or fall victim to sudden urges and sometimes lose that focus. Good for you!



So true. All of it. 

I found a good local tailor after a lot of trial and error. She has reworked several things for me. Start with something simple to test them. Then work up to more complicated tasks. Hemming pants is really easy. You can definitely find someone to do that in any community. Everyone needs a good tailor. It’s just a bit of work to find one. The same with cobblers. The problem is that everyone wants cheap throw away fashion these days so most people don’t want to pay for their skills.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I agree with you! And I think you’re on topic. Much of our discussion here is about making choices regarding consumption of bags, clothing etc.


I completely agree.  I have watched family members buy the cheapest offering of things - over and over again, to the point that significantly more money is spent over just a few years than if they had just gone with the best (or better) quality option in the first place.  

Of course, the best isn't always in reach (or advisable given other circumstances), but immediate gratification seems to me nearly always more expensive long term.


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> When @doloresmia mentioned the button that she should sew on I started thinking about sewing and tailoring. I love the project runway challenges when they have to turn something (a prom dress, or a bunch of paper plates) into something completely different. Do any of you have a tailor/dressmaker who does major renovations for you? That would be so fabulous, I think. I held onto a pink wool jacket for the longest time, fantasizing that I would find someone who could redo it. I just loved the color.



I wish I had a great tailor - I had one 15 years ago. He made a couple widelegged pants I still wear.... on the edge of threadbare but I think I have 5 more years


----------



## ladysarah

Wow! This has evolved into the most inspiring thread! I will have to put aside time to catch up and read thoroughly all weekend. It seems there is a general craving for simplifying and yearning for quality. Could this be the end of throwaway culture?


----------



## ladysarah

On the subject of tailoring, I have several people I use in London. They are expensive though, but just use them selectively. I always have to hem and do minor alterations to jeans/trousers. It's the difference between, looking like a hobo or looking elegant.
I also had lining changed on a (cheap jacket that I loved) the lining was silk and ended up costing more than the jacket, but worth it I think.


----------



## EmileH

ladysarah said:


> Wow! This has evolved into the most inspiring thread! I will have to put aside time to catch up and read thoroughly all weekend. It seems there is a general craving for simplifying and yearning for quality. Could this be the end of throwaway culture?



Do you think this is a trend? Is it age related? Are we mostly of a similar age? It’s very interesting isn’t it?

I recently had a Nina Ricci dress altered to be more fitted. I usually have to hem things or shorten sleeves. I like my sheath dresses to fit well. 

I have been dithering over my chanel brasserie dress. It’s a gorgeous piece but I know I would wear it more often if I just removed the bodice and wore it as a skirt. I got it on clearance so the price wasn’t crazy for just a skirt. I go back and forth about making it more useful or leaving it as is.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Do you think this is a trend? Is it age related? Are we mostly of a similar age? It’s very interesting isn’t it?
> 
> I recently had a Nina Ricci dress altered to be more fitted. I usually have to hem things or shorten sleeves. I like my sheath dresses to fit well.
> 
> I have been dithering over my chanel brasserie dress. It’s a gorgeous piece but I know I would wear it more often if I just removed the bodice and wore it as a skirt. I got it on clearance so the price wasn’t crazy for just a skirt. I go back and forth about making it more useful or leaving it as is.



So my daughter and I were talking about this - she is 21. Her philosophy is similar to ours. While you might say Apple doesn’t fall far from the tree, in this case it doesn’t follow necessarily so using her as my emblem for another generation. 

She is my step daughter and largely raised herself - and who she has become is someone to be proud of. Her Non-college friends are like her, very beautiful and highly social. Unlike her they aren’t in college and are in cash businesses. She sees their consumerism, her biological mother’s issues with men and money, and isn’t having it. She uses an app called acorn that rounds up your spend to invest in stock market. 

The other thing is given suppressed wages, you can see more millennial living at home, and driven to consumption choices just by the nature of wealth in that generation.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> So my daughter and I were talking about this - she is 21. Her philosophy is similar to ours. While you might say Apple doesn’t fall far from the tree, in this case it doesn’t follow necessarily so using her as my emblem for another generation.
> 
> She is my step daughter and largely raised herself - and who she has become is someone to be proud of. Her Non-college friends are like her, very beautiful and highly social. Unlike her they aren’t in college and are in cash businesses. She sees their consumerism, her biological mother’s issues with men and money, and isn’t having it. She uses an app called acorn that rounds up your spend to invest in stock market.
> 
> The other thing is given suppressed wages, you can see more millennial living at home, and driven to consumption choices just by the nature of wealth in that generation.



She sounds like a remarkable young woman. Not entirely in keeping with other millennials that I have met, although I’ll stay away from that subject or this zen little thread might become heated.  How lucky you are to have her as a stepdaughter and she to have you as a stepmother.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> She sounds like a remarkable young woman. Not entirely in keeping with other millennials that I have met, although I’ll stay away from that subject or this zen little thread might become heated.  How lucky you are to have her as a stepdaughter and she to have you as a stepmother.



Hugs to you - she and I have had major issues over the years and now she is an adult I am looking forward to our relationship growing again. 

She knows she gets everything [emoji3]


----------



## momasaurus

ladysarah said:


> On the subject of tailoring, I have several people I use in London. They are expensive though, but just use them selectively. I always have to hem and do minor alterations to jeans/trousers. It's the difference between, looking like a hobo or looking elegant.
> I also had lining changed on a (cheap jacket that I loved) the lining was silk and ended up costing more than the jacket, but worth it I think.



Oh this is just what I need! How lovely for you.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> On the subject of tailoring, I have several people I use in London. They are expensive though, but just use them selectively. I always have to hem and do minor alterations to jeans/trousers. It's the difference between, looking like a hobo or looking elegant.
> I also had lining changed on a (cheap jacket that I loved) the lining was silk and ended up costing more than the jacket, but worth it I think.


When I was a lot younger I would totally pass on something if it needed alteration. When I moved to CA  I began to shop at private stores that had in-house tailors and there was no extra charge. (Of course it was built into the price.) That experience got me used to having a perfect fit with my clothes, and it has never left me. There have been things that I almost gave away or was going to sell because as the years pass your body changes and the garments don’t fit as well. I think that getting garments revised is actually a part of the minimalist closet. It is a way to utilize what you already own and give it new purpose.  Many times people just end up going out and looking for the duplicate anyway, so if you can fix the older piece in good condition then that is money saved.  

Totally endorse the idea of turning a dress into a two piece. Ruining authenticity?  Who cares?  The fashion police will never know when as long as it lives in you closet.   At least you will wear half of it.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> When I was a lot younger I would totally pass on something if it needed alteration. When I moved to CA  I began to shop at private stores that had in-house tailors and there was no extra charge. (Of course it was built into the price.) That experience got me used to having a perfect fit with my clothes, and it has never left me. There have been things that I almost gave away or was going to sell because as the years pass your body changes and the garments don’t fit as well. I think that getting garments revised is actually a part of the minimalist closet. It is a way to utilize what you already own and give it new purpose.  Many times people just end up going out and looking for the duplicate anyway, so if you can fix the older piece in good condition then that is money saved.
> 
> Totally endorse the idea of turning a dress into a two piece. Ruining authenticity?  Who cares?  The fashion police will never know when as long as it lives in you closet.   At least you will wear half of it.



Thanks for the encouragement. I know I’ll wear the skirt more than the dress. I think I have finally worked up the courage to do it.


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I know I’ll wear the skirt more than the dress. I think I have finally worked up the courage to do it.


It,s still Chanel no matter what. I think you mentioned doing this a long. time ago.   Did you ask your boutique if they would do this for you. I bet that they would.


----------



## Moirai

EmileH said:


> Do you think this is a trend? Is it age related? Are we mostly of a similar age? It’s very interesting isn’t it?
> 
> I recently had a Nina Ricci dress altered to be more fitted. I usually have to hem things or shorten sleeves. I like my sheath dresses to fit well.
> 
> I have been dithering over my chanel brasserie dress. It’s a gorgeous piece but I know I would wear it more often if I just removed the bodice and wore it as a skirt. I got it on clearance so the price wasn’t crazy for just a skirt. I go back and forth about making it more useful or leaving it as is.


Can it be made into two separate pieces so you can still utilize the top?


----------



## Genie27

The top would most likely be too short to wear on its own. But if it’s going to get worn more as a skirt, go for it. 

I have to get a lot of stuff shortened. Pants for sure, some dresses and even some tops - it’s been worth it. I have a skilled seamstress who has shortened silk chiffon evening gowns with lining, jacket and coat sleeves, straps, and even shaped certain garments.


----------



## EmileH

I’m not sure I can reuse the bodice but to be honest I do not love the bodice. Yes Grace my boutique will do it for me. They are wonderful. I wouldn’t let anyone else touch my chanel pieces. I had them straighten the back hem of my pearl trimmed jacket recently, I find it even more versatile now. That was my stepping stone to working up the courage to have them take the dress apart.


----------



## gracekelly

The top of the dress may be too short to wear as a top, but how about as a short vest over a pretty blouse?  Chanel has shown looks like this in the past.  If that will not work, turn it into a clutch bag


----------



## FugitiveRouge

EmileH said:


> The problem is that everyone wants cheap throw away fashion these days so most people don’t want to pay for their skills.


So true. And well-said about not wanting to pay for "skill." As a person working in a service industry, I see it as a way people devalue another person's experience, knowledge, and time. 

Often, when people learn that I'm handy, they'll ask me to help them paint, repair, or sew. In all seriousness, I explain that I'm an amateur who values her time and that I will take twice as long and not do as good a job as a professional - and offer to do it anyways if they want to pay me at my professional lawyer rate. Nobody has ever taken me up on this offer. 

But the devaluation of another's labor is how we got Western consumers addicted to cheap and fast fashion. The slavery wages of factory workers is a philosophical value statement in adoption to being a consumer value statement.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

bagnut1 said:


> I completely agree.  I have watched family members buy the cheapest offering of things - over and over again, to the point that significantly more money is spent over just a few years than if they had just gone with the best (or better) quality option in the first place.
> 
> Of course, the best isn't always in reach (or advisable given other circumstances), but immediate gratification seems to me nearly always more expensive long term.



This reminds me of the famous "boots theory" of economic inequality by Terry Pratchett:

"The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.

Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.

But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that'd still be keeping his feet dry in ten years' time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet.

This was the Captain Samuel Vimes 'Boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness."


----------



## Tinn3rz

Another 2 bags sold. I’m feeling lighter already. [emoji51]


----------



## Giuliana

EmileH said:


> Reporting back on the Kit and Ace pants that I bought. They are going back. They are neither flattering nor comfortable. I had high hopes because I love my lulus but these are a disappointment.



I remember you were also looking for comfortable pants. I just got these Eileen Fisher ponte pants on sale at Zappos and they feel amazing. 
https://m.zappos.com/p/eileen-fishe...-jeans-in-black-black/product/9131589/color/3
They look like jeans, but feel like leggings. I have only tried them on, not worn them longer and hope they don’t stretch out a lot while wearing (for the price they shouldn’t). I also like that they are machine washable. Other ponte pants I had in the past said dry cleean.


----------



## EmileH

Giuliana said:


> I remember you were also looking for comfortable pants. I just got these Eileen Fisher ponte pants on sale at Zappos and they feel amazing.
> https://m.zappos.com/p/eileen-fishe...-jeans-in-black-black/product/9131589/color/3
> They look like jeans, but feel like leggings. I have only tried them on, not worn them longer and hope they don’t stretch out a lot while wearing (for the price they shouldn’t). I also like that they are machine washable. Other ponte pants I had in the past said dry cleean.



Oh thank you! There is s J Jill near me. I have to find time to go. 

BTW: Kit and Ace ask you to email to get a RMA but they include a label. It took them almost a week to email me back the code so I just sent it. They say they are overwhelmed with emails. Lululemon they are not.


----------



## Giuliana

EmileH said:


> Do you think this is a trend? Is it age related? Are we mostly of a similar age? It’s very interesting isn’t it?


I am 40. What made me want to simplify is that I just don’t have the space or time to deal with a lot of stuff since we live in a 2 bedroom apartment with two small kids.

I got tired of coming up with more complex ways of storing our increasing amount of stuff and of having to move things out of the way to access others.

Then, I read Marie Kondo’s book and realized we don’t need that much stuff.


----------



## diane278

It’s been quite awhile since I’ve read Zen Habits. For some reason I wandered over there this morning. Lo & behold, Leo posted something for me....at least it feels like it.  I really need to cull out some artwork. I thought books were hard, but paintings are proving to be even more difficult.  
This also indicates that I’m at an impasse with my wardrobe.  When I reach a point of being stuck, I shift to other areas......https://zenhabits.net/letgo/


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> So true. And well-said about not wanting to pay for "skill." As a person working in a service industry, I see it as a way people devalue another person's experience, knowledge, and time.
> 
> Often, when people learn that I'm handy, they'll ask me to help them paint, repair, or sew. In all seriousness, I explain that I'm an amateur who values her time and that I will take twice as long and not do as good a job as a professional - and offer to do it anyways if they want to pay me at my professional lawyer rate. Nobody has ever taken me up on this offer.
> 
> But the devaluation of another's labor is how we got Western consumers addicted to cheap and fast fashion. The slavery wages of factory workers is a philosophical value statement in adoption to being a consumer value statement.



Well said!

I've never been drawn to fast fashion since I've never really followed seasonal trends (read: I was never hip enough for that).  My main purchases have been classic styles in good quality materials (sometimes a little beyond my means when I was younger, but knowing that the item would get a lot of use) and these seem to be the items which continue to survive the closet weeding and various moves.
I wonder if it isn't because of my generation... 
I think educating younger people on the various impacts of fast fashion is the way forward.  We are handing over the planet to them, after all.

I see my teenage kids try to balance clothes purchases with trying to be mindful of ethical manufacture practices.  My daughter has taken to hitting the re-sale market, her rationale being that the initial purchase was not made by her and that pre-owned is better for the environment.  My boys seem to have less clothes and in a narrower range of styles so avoiding fast fashion is easier on the wallet.  Depending on their age, one argument is that kids grow and one shouldn't spend too much on their clothes.  The other argument is that good quality items can be passed on to someone else.  

Sadly, a large percentage of the world is simply not in a position to pay for the $50 boots Vimes mentions, thus perpetuating the cycle.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> It’s been quite awhile since I’ve read Zen Habits. For some reason I wandered over there this morning. Lo & behold, Leo posted something for me....at least it feels like it.  I really need to cull out some artwork. I thought books were hard, but paintings are proving to be even more difficult.
> This also indicates that I’m at an impasse with my wardrobe.  When I reach a point of being stuck, I shift to other areas......https://zenhabits.net/letgo/




Your posts always make me smile!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> It’s been quite awhile since I’ve read Zen Habits. For some reason I wandered over there this morning. Lo & behold, Leo posted something for me....at least it feels like it.  I really need to cull out some artwork. I thought books were hard, but paintings are proving to be even more difficult.
> This also indicates that I’m at an impasse with my wardrobe.  When I reach a point of being stuck, I shift to other areas......https://zenhabits.net/letgo/



What a great article - the what ifs Leo poses really gave me cause for pause. 

This is my year for letting go of practices that don’t suit me - so love it when you post these thought provoking posts!


----------



## tbbbjb

ladysarah said:


> Wow! This has evolved into the most inspiring thread! I will have to put aside time to catch up and read thoroughly all weekend. It seems there is a general craving for simplifying and yearning for quality. Could this be the end of throwaway culture?



I most certainly hope so.  But, unfortunately, I doubt it as most people still want what’s in now: fast fashion and honestly do not care what it is made of.  I am appalled when I look at something from a high end designer with a price tag to match and they are using synthetics.  Our society in general also still wants quantity over quality time and time again.  Costume jewelry is another area.  I have always preferred 1-2 pieces of real jewelry over costume quality (which sometimes also has a ridiculously high price) junk.  I do wish for the old times were things were made better and we didn’t believe in disposable items.  Things were made right and built to last.  

Nowadays, I feel people are satisfied with the look of quality and honestly do not expect longevity.  I buy my furniture as forever furniture (I look for solid wood and all the craftsmanship of days gone by that only a handful of furniture makers use anymore) but I am definitely the exception to the rule.  I see people around me buying the stuff that looks nice but is built very flimsily, isn’t sturdy, is manufactured from particle wood instead of solid wood  and they are paying quite a hefty sum and I know it will maybe last 3-5 years and then they cannot understand why.  I honestly think they do not know any better.  My parents had heavy antique furniture so I grew up around it.  My husband says that I am being snobby and I say no, I am a realist.  I would rather purchase a quality made preowned something then most of the newer junk (sometimes I have no option to purchase quality preowned, like with electronics or appliances but I still will take the time to research repair records and look for the very best quality in anything I purchase which does make purchasing anything a full time job and a huge hassle) that we are settling for.  And our society has allowed this to happen because we all seem to be ok with settling.  The manufacturers are happy because they know that you are only expecting a couple of years out of their goods and then you will purchase again.  Sales people are happy because they know you will be back when it breaks to repurchase.  Most of our society is happy because they can show off the latest shiny junk they bought to their friends etc.  Everyone wants the look but very few people want to pay for the quality especially when they cannot “see” what they are paying for.  Quality pays you back.

Sorry, this might be coming off as more of a rant but I feel very passionate about this topic and I really do not see society ever willing to go back to the olden days and pay for quality goods because they can get the look (at least for a couple of years) so much cheaper and that seems to be what most of our society cares about.  The look of quality with a lower price tag over paying for actual quality with with longevity but with a much higher price tag.  In the end, the high quality item, even though more expensive initially, is less expensive if you think about it as cost per wear or years of use before replacement is necessary and with most quality pieces you are able to repair versus replace.


----------



## surfchick

tbbbjb said:


> I most certainly hope so.  But, unfortunately, I doubt it as most people still want what’s in now: fast fashion and honestly do not care what it is made of.  *I am appalled when I look at something from a high end designer with a price tag to match and they are using synthetics.*  Our society in general also still wants quantity over quality time and time again.  Costume jewelry is another area.  I have always preferred *1-2 pieces of real jewelry* over costume quality (which sometimes also has a ridiculously high price) junk.  I do wish for the old times were things were made better and we didn’t believe in disposable items.  Things were made right and built to last.
> 
> Nowadays, I feel people are satisfied with the look of quality and honestly do not expect longevity. * I buy my furniture as forever furniture* (I look for solid wood and all the craftsmanship of days gone by that only a handful of furniture makers use anymore) but I am definitely the exception to the rule.  I see people around me buying the stuff that looks nice but is built very flimsily, isn’t sturdy, is manufactured from particle wood instead of solid wood  and they are paying quite a hefty sum and I know it will maybe last 3-5 years and then they cannot understand why.  I honestly think they do not know any better.  My parents had heavy antique furniture so I grew up around it.  My husband says that I am being snobby and I say no, I am a realist.  I would rather purchase a quality made preowned something then most of the newer junk (sometimes I have no option to purchase quality preowned, like with electronics or appliances but I still will take the time to research repair records and look for the very best quality in anything I purchase which does make purchasing anything a full time job and a huge hassle) that we are settling for.  And our society has allowed this to happen because we all seem to be ok with settling.  The manufacturers are happy because they know that you are only expecting a couple of years out of their goods and then you will purchase again.  Sales people are happy because they know you will be back when it breaks to repurchase.  Most of our society is happy because they can show off the latest shiny junk they bought to their friends etc.  Everyone wants the look but very few people want to pay for the quality especially when they cannot “see” what they are paying for.  Quality pays you back.
> 
> Sorry, this might be coming off as more of a rant but I feel very passionate about this topic and I really do not see society ever willing to go back to the olden days and pay for quality goods because they can get the look (at least for a couple of years) so much cheaper and that seems to be what most of our society cares about.  The look of quality with a lower price tag over paying for actual quality with with longevity but with a much higher price tag.  In the end, the high quality item, even though more expensive initially, is less expensive if you think about it as cost per wear or years of use before replacement is necessary and with most quality pieces you are able to repair versus replace.



This entire post! I agree whole heartily with everything. (Are you my twin? )  A very good friend of mine loves synthetics. She prefers it over natural fabrics. She has two closets full of clothes and goes to her favorite stores every weekend. Anything can be dressed up or down with a scarf/jacket, shoes and  jewelry. If I do like some trend then I spend the least amount of money possible. My closet isn't exactly minimal but everything gets worn multiple times over years and years (I'm looking at you cute little pleated Chanel skirt at full price EEEEKKK).


----------



## diane278

tbbbjb said:


> I most certainly hope so.  But, unfortunately, I doubt it as most people still want what’s in now: fast fashion and honestly do not care what it is made of.  I am appalled when I look at something from a high end designer with a price tag to match and they are using synthetics.  Our society in general also still wants quantity over quality time and time again.  Costume jewelry is another area.  I have always preferred 1-2 pieces of real jewelry over costume quality (which sometimes also has a ridiculously high price) junk.  I do wish for the old times were things were made better and we didn’t believe in disposable items.  Things were made right and built to last.
> Nowadays, I feel people are satisfied with the look of quality and honestly do not expect longevity.  I buy my furniture as forever furniture (I look for solid wood and all the craftsmanship of days gone by that only a handful of furniture makers use anymore) but I am definitely the exception to the rule.  I see people around me buying the stuff that looks nice but is built very flimsily, isn’t sturdy, is manufactured from particle wood instead of solid wood  and they are paying quite a hefty sum and I know it will maybe last 3-5 years and then they cannot understand why.  I honestly think they do not know any better.  My parents had heavy antique furniture so I grew up around it.  My husband says that I am being snobby and I say no, I am a realist.  I would rather purchase a quality made preowned something then most of the newer junk (sometimes I have no option to purchase quality preowned, like with electronics or appliances but I still will take the time to research repair records and look for the very best quality in anything I purchase which does make purchasing anything a full time job and a huge hassle) that we are settling for.  And our society has allowed this to happen because we all seem to be ok with settling.  The manufacturers are happy because they know that you are only expecting a couple of years out of their goods and then you will purchase again.  Sales people are happy because they know you will be back when it breaks to repurchase.  Most of our society is happy because they can show off the latest shiny junk they bought to their friends etc.  Everyone wants the look but very few people want to pay for the quality especially when they cannot “see” what they are paying for.  Quality pays you back.
> Sorry, this might be coming off as more of a rant but I feel very passionate about this topic and I really do not see society ever willing to go back to the olden days and pay for quality goods because they can get the look (at least for a couple of years) so much cheaper and that seems to be what most of our society cares about.  The look of quality with a lower price tag over paying for actual quality with with longevity but with a much higher price tag.  In the end, the high quality item, even though more expensive initially, is less expensive if you think about it as cost per wear or years of use before replacement is necessary and with most quality pieces you are able to repair versus replace.


All good points. My mother preferred Asian furniture (a friend of my parents had an import business) and I remember her adding pieces one at a time. I now have several of those pieces that were passed down to me.  I did go through periods when I preferred other styles, but I guess I’ve come full circle in my old age.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> What a great article - the what ifs Leo poses really gave me cause for pause.
> 
> This is my year for letting go of practices that don’t suit me - so love it when you post these thought provoking posts!


 Years ago, when I started on this path (downsizing my house) I spent a lot of time searching out people online who had already gone down the same path that I was just stepping onto.  Zen Habits was the first site that really influenced me.


----------



## doloresmia

tbbbjb said:


> I most certainly hope so.  But, unfortunately, I doubt it as most people still want what’s in now: fast fashion and honestly do not care what it is made of.  I am appalled when I look at something from a high end designer with a price tag to match and they are using synthetics.  Our society in general also still wants quantity over quality time and time again.  Costume jewelry is another area.  I have always preferred 1-2 pieces of real jewelry over costume quality (which sometimes also has a ridiculously high price) junk.  I do wish for the old times were things were made better and we didn’t believe in disposable items.  Things were made right and built to last.
> 
> Nowadays, I feel people are satisfied with the look of quality and honestly do not expect longevity.  I buy my furniture as forever furniture (I look for solid wood and all the craftsmanship of days gone by that only a handful of furniture makers use anymore) but I am definitely the exception to the rule.  I see people around me buying the stuff that looks nice but is built very flimsily, isn’t sturdy, is manufactured from particle wood instead of solid wood  and they are paying quite a hefty sum and I know it will maybe last 3-5 years and then they cannot understand why.  I honestly think they do not know any better.  My parents had heavy antique furniture so I grew up around it.  My husband says that I am being snobby and I say no, I am a realist.  I would rather purchase a quality made preowned something then most of the newer junk (sometimes I have no option to purchase quality preowned, like with electronics or appliances but I still will take the time to research repair records and look for the very best quality in anything I purchase which does make purchasing anything a full time job and a huge hassle) that we are settling for.  And our society has allowed this to happen because we all seem to be ok with settling.  The manufacturers are happy because they know that you are only expecting a couple of years out of their goods and then you will purchase again.  Sales people are happy because they know you will be back when it breaks to repurchase.  Most of our society is happy because they can show off the latest shiny junk they bought to their friends etc.  Everyone wants the look but very few people want to pay for the quality especially when they cannot “see” what they are paying for.  Quality pays you back.
> 
> Sorry, this might be coming off as more of a rant but I feel very passionate about this topic and I really do not see society ever willing to go back to the olden days and pay for quality goods because they can get the look (at least for a couple of years) so much cheaper and that seems to be what most of our society cares about.  The look of quality with a lower price tag over paying for actual quality with with longevity but with a much higher price tag.  In the end, the high quality item, even though more expensive initially, is less expensive if you think about it as cost per wear or years of use before replacement is necessary and with most quality pieces you are able to repair versus replace.



I totally agree with you! However even with some high end brands you find the quality isn’t what it should be. I bought Brunello Cucinelli and Tomas maier silk sweaters that pulled at first wear. I also have been guilty of buying into a brand name - Chanel - that fundamentally doesn’t look good on me - good bye to three jackets of four this year!

Hermès bags and accessories and VCA jewelry have not let me down although I have made mistakes in my collection.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Years ago, when I started on this path (downsizing my house) I spent a lot of time searching out people online who had already gone down the same path that I was just stepping onto.  Zen Habits was the first site that really influenced me.



I just threw two sweaters into my good will bag as a result. They are very high quality but wouldn’t fetch anything in resale because brand no longer exists. I don’t wear them because they are too heavy

Also following a thought based on Genie’s post about samples. I have a reduced box of samples after my organizer blew threw and I am now going to use a new one every night until consumed.

Am also doing my best not to buy and hoard basics like toilet paper and water. The supermarket is two blocks from me and 24 hours. What am I afraid I will run out of?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FugitiveRouge said:


> This reminds me of the famous "boots theory" of economic inequality by Terry Pratchett:
> 
> "The reason that the rich were so rich, Vimes reasoned, was because they managed to spend less money.
> 
> Take boots, for example. He earned thirty-eight dollars a month plus allowances. A really good pair of leather boots cost fifty dollars. But an affordable pair of boots, which were sort of OK for a season or two and then leaked like hell when the cardboard gave out, cost about ten dollars. Those were the kind of boots Vimes always bought, and wore until the soles were so thin that he could tell where he was in Ankh-Morpork on a foggy night by the feel of the cobbles.
> 
> But the thing was that good boots lasted for years and years. A man who could afford fifty dollars had a pair of boots that'd still be keeping his feet dry in ten years' time, while the poor man who could only afford cheap boots would have spent a hundred dollars on boots in the same time and would still have wet feet.
> 
> This was the Captain Samuel Vimes 'Boots' theory of socioeconomic unfairness."



Yeah it's crazy expensive to be poor.


----------



## scarf1

Love all the inspiration and ideas on this thread. I just tackled my sock drawer. Threw out 75%..  Why  was I keeping all these worn out socks? Or socks that only work with boots or shoes I no longer wear?  
Also one skirt into donate bag.
Baby steps.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I took out the desk and added three of these kinds of glass cabinets: 



To display purses of course.


----------



## tbbbjb

surfchick said:


> This entire post! I agree whole heartily with everything. (Are you my twin? )  A very good friend of mine loves synthetics. She prefers it over natural fabrics. She has two closets full of clothes and goes to her favorite stores every weekend. Anything can be dressed up or down with a scarf/jacket, shoes and  jewelry. If I do like some trend then I spend the least amount of money possible. My closet isn't exactly minimal but everything gets worn multiple times over years and years (I'm looking at you cute little pleated Chanel skirt at full price EEEEKKK).



Glad to have found a kindred spirit and I really love this thread!

I am working on decluttering (bought both of the Marie Kondo books, LOL more stuff, but I love books!) but with clothing it is especially difficult for me because I have so many classic, quality pieces that if I just lost that extra weight I would have such a beautiful wardrobe.  I know that I could never find or replace those pieces (not just the fabric content but also because most of my clothing is also very timeless in style and those are the hardest pieces to find, the work horses of your wardrobe if you will) again easily as I built the collection very slowly and did not accept synthetics.

But, I am tackling the rest of my home, going through a couple spurts of energy were I was really on a roll.  It is definitely a process and it helps to not keep buying and bringing more stuff in which I am also guilty of.


----------



## tbbbjb

doloresmia said:


> I totally agree with you! However even with some high end brands you find the quality isn’t what it should be. I bought Brunello Cucinelli and Tomas maier silk sweaters that pulled at first wear. I also have been guilty of buying into a brand name - Chanel - that fundamentally doesn’t look good on me - good bye to three jackets of four this year!
> 
> Hermès bags and accessories and VCA jewelry have not let me down although I have made mistakes in my collection.



Yes, and that is were we as a society are settling by accepting this as the norm.  A brand name used to mean something but now it doesn’t even necessarily guarantee quality which I find quite troubling and upsetting.  At least with synthetics I can look at fabric content but when brand named items do not wear well and last like you would expect that is definitely disappointing to say the least and you do not know until after you have owned it for a bit.  I wish people provided more feedback/ complaints to these high end designers and threaten to stop shopping them and use our hard earned money towards brands that do not skimp on quality AND longevity.  Did you by chance bring them back to the store where you purchased them to show the sales associates?  Showing them the actual pieces versus just mentioning it to them is really important.  It helps because their buyers listen to complaints from sales associates and seeing items in this condition after 1 wear or very minimal wear speaks volumes.  If more of us did this I would hope it would help.  I know some people are embarrassed but we shouldn’t be.  We paid good money and expected great quality in return and we are part of the problem if we do not speak up.  I’m not saying we should get refunded but we should show with our pocket books that we are no longer accepting this as the status quo.  Only then will the manufacturers stop skimping on quality fabrics and go back to creating quality clothing that lasts more then 1 wear or season.

I have also learned a lot from some dressmakers over the years as to what to look for in regards to stitching etc.  As with anything, the more you familiarize yourself in what quality looks like through education and just looking at pieces in your closet that have held up over time, the better you will be at finding quality at any price point.  I can tell a lot regarding longevity by the feel of the fabric and have been able to find it in brands I have never heard and would have never considered but it was definitely a self learned process.  I now shop the sale racks completely different from any of my friends.  I first look to see if it appeals to me aesthetically but before I get too attached I immediately look at the fabric content if it doesn’t have at least the majority of natural fibers as content, it doesn’t even get a second look no matter how beautiful it may be.  I then really feel the fabric for longevity.  My friends worry very little about fabric content.  It may help I am originally European and was used to natural fiber materials so wearing polyester for the first time was very uncomfortable for me.  I had quite the time finding cute 100% natural fiber clothing for my children.  They ended up wearing a lot of Petit Bateau and I have definitely created clothing snobs because they can tell the difference in a 100% cotton shirt versus a standard blended one.  This is yet another area where manufacturers think they can skimp because parents seem to justify it because children do not tend to wear clothing in a particular size for very long and special occasion clothing maybe just once.


----------



## textilegirl

EmileH said:


> So true. All of it.
> 
> I found a good local tailor after a lot of trial and error. She has reworked several things for me. Start with something simple to test them. Then work up to more complicated tasks. Hemming pants is really easy. You can definitely find someone to do that in any community. Everyone needs a good tailor. It’s just a bit of work to find one. The same with cobblers. The problem is that everyone wants cheap throw away fashion these days so most people don’t want to pay for their skills.


*EmileH*, if you have a good cobbler, please pm me!


----------



## septembersiren

momasaurus said:


> Good for you! I revere books and have spent years collecting them. Now I happily donate boxes of books. I think I have completed the first great purge, but there will be more purges!



I donate my books to the thrift store as soon as I am done with them
I stopped collecting books
Only ones I keep now are art
Books and cookbooks 
I have narrowed my cookbooks down to 6 the only ones I use


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> I just threw two sweaters into my good will bag as a result. They are very high quality but wouldn’t fetch anything in resale because brand no longer exists. I don’t wear them because they are too heavy
> 
> Also following a thought based on Genie’s post about samples. I have a reduced box of samples after my organizer blew threw and I am now going to use a new one every night until consumed.
> 
> Am also doing my best not to buy and hoard basics like toilet paper and water. The supermarket is two blocks from me and 24 hours. What am I afraid I will run out of?



For samples, I think I saw it on Pinterest, but I put everything in a glass container in the guest bathroom so visitors can pick and choose if they forgot something or if they want to take something home. It’ll come in even more handy when I have the baby and there’ll be a ton of people coming in and out.


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> For samples, I think I saw it on Pinterest, but I put everything in a glass container in the guest bathroom so visitors can pick and choose if they forgot something or if they want to take something home. It’ll come in even more handy when I have the baby and there’ll be a ton of people coming in and out.


I saw that too, at a friends house awhile back and adopted it. I added everything that I had ever forgotten to pack myself. At the top of the list was a small bottle of contact lense solution. It’s worked out well, especially having extra toothbrushes. A couple of times, I raided it myself when I forgot to buy something I had depleted...like my contact lense solution.  I recently decided to add feminine products, even though I no longer need them myself.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> For samples, I think I saw it on Pinterest, but I put everything in a glass container in the guest bathroom so visitors can pick and choose if they forgot something or if they want to take something home. It’ll come in even more handy when I have the baby and there’ll be a ton of people coming in and out.



This is a super idea.

And here is another article I liked from zenhabits about getting down to need VS want

https://zenhabits.net/cycle/


----------



## Tinn3rz

diane278 said:


> I saw that too, at a friends house awhile back and adopted it. I added everything that I had ever forgotten to pack myself. At the top of the list was a small bottle of contact lense solution. It’s worked out well, especially having extra toothbrushes. A couple of times, I raided it myself when I forgot to buy something I had depleted...like my contact lense solution.  I recently decided to add feminine products, even though I no longer need them myself.



Great idea on adding to it! I only ever put whatever samples I got - every sample from Sephora, the free toothbrushes/floss/toothpaste from the dentist, gifts with purchases, H fragrances that they add in your bag, no more contact solution though - Costco stopped putting the travel size ones with the regular size bottles, which I guess is one more thing I don’t have to keep in the house. 

And I’ve also raided that pile too if I don’t have a travel size of something but need it.


----------



## festus

I have several containers in different shapes and sizes which I refill for travel with whatever I need- I choose the size depending on the length of the trip and whether or not I will check my bags.  I have a weirdly sensitive nose so I don't bring home samples of things I know I won't use. My husband seems to like stockpiling travel-size things and I will use your excellent idea and put those in the powder room.


----------



## EmileH

textilegirl said:


> *EmileH*, if you have a good cobbler, please pm me!



After having several local cobblers ruin my good shoes I stopped trying. I use leatherspa in New York. I do have a good local tailor who is not expensive.

Loving all of the articles on downsizing. One thing I disagree with is getting rid of photos. My photos are important to me. I keep them organized. Most are digital. But I will not get rid of them.

I’m using the same criteria for my home goods that I use for my wardrobe. Anything that doesn’t bring me joy goes. I have sorted through paintings and furniture. I would like a new decorating scheme when I move. I invested in well made hardwood items so I’m hoping to be able to use my favorite wood pieces but to get fresh upholstered pieces and linens to refresh the look.  I’ll need to tackle the kitchen. I’m glad to hear that I’m not the only one with a drawer full of samples. I have bern working on this for almost a year and still I find more to do.

Today I pulled out some stuff in my closet that had been packed away. Two things happened. First, I realized that I have more items in one category than I need and a few of them are superfluous. They will be finding new homes. I’m also going to skip a major purchase that I planned but that I really don’t need. I have one or two holes in my wardrobe  due to lifestyle changes. I’ll concentrate on filling these small gaps and skip the rest. Second, other than these few small gaps, I really have just about all of the elements that I need in my wardrobe. I just need to spend some time playing with what i already have and putting it all together.


----------



## More bags

grietje said:


> Diane inspired me to visit this thread. I’m a frequent ‘closet assessor’ — giving the items in my closet and drawers a critical eye. I assessed pajamas last week and undies, tees, and exercise clothes this afternoon.  Per a suggestion here, I separated solids from patterns-but only in dresses.
> 
> I haven’t done my fall transition yet. This is when I put away the summer shoes and bring out the winter ones. I actually don’t have that many winter shoes.  My fall transition also includes swapping out spring summer decor with fall items.  Like my bathroom—I have a big abalone shell on my counter. But in fall, I replace it with ceramic leaves from an artist I knew.  All that’ll happen in October when it’s finally cool enough in Sacramento to do so.
> 
> Anyhow, here’s my closet.  DH uses the walk-in in the master, and I have my own room which I use as a dressing room.
> View attachment 4188246
> 
> The drawers house undies and bras (1st level), socks and exercise tanks an shorts (2nd level), long sleeved exercise tops and short sleeve tees (3rd level), pajamas and long sleeved tees (4th level) and bikinis and workout swim wear (5th level; I’m a swimmer and always have 3-4 pair of goggles, caps, and suits ready to go if an existing fails). Coats are down the hall.  And my shoes and bags are in the hall as shown below.
> View attachment 4188249
> 
> I’m going to count my items shortly. I don’t have a ton of clothes because I try to buy only what I feel fabulous in. And I have a fairly strict 1-in-1-out policy.  My weaknesses are Birkenstock gizeh sandals, Under Armour exercise clothes, and Jams World Hawaiian print dresses (my go-to summer casual clothing item). I wear a fair amount of EF and Halogen by Nordstrom. Boden also shows up.
> 
> Oh, and the cabinets above the closets store bag boxes, dressy shoes in labeled boxes that I don’t wear much and back up sneakers and Birkenstocks!


Beautiful closet - you are speaking my language with Under Armour workout clothes and Birkenstock Gizehs.


----------



## Julide

tbbbjb said:


> Yes, and that is were we as a society are settling by accepting this as the norm.  A brand name used to mean something but now it doesn’t even necessarily guarantee quality which I find quite troubling and upsetting.  At least with synthetics I can look at fabric content but when brand named items do not wear well and last like you would expect that is definitely disappointing to say the least and you do not know until after you have owned it for a bit.  I wish people provided more feedback/ complaints to these high end designers and threaten to stop shopping them and use our hard earned money towards brands that do not skimp on quality AND longevity.  Did you by chance bring them back to the store where you purchased them to show the sales associates?  Showing them the actual pieces versus just mentioning it to them is really important.  It helps because their buyers listen to complaints from sales associates and seeing items in this condition after 1 wear or very minimal wear speaks volumes.  If more of us did this I would hope it would help.  I know some people are embarrassed but we shouldn’t be.  We paid good money and expected great quality in return and we are part of the problem if we do not speak up.  I’m not saying we should get refunded but we should show with our pocket books that we are no longer accepting this as the status quo.  Only then will the manufacturers stop skimping on quality fabrics and go back to creating quality clothing that lasts more then 1 wear or season.
> 
> I have also learned a lot from some dressmakers over the years as to what to look for in regards to stitching etc.  As with anything, the more you familiarize yourself in what quality looks like through education and just looking at pieces in your closet that have held up over time, the better you will be at finding quality at any price point.  I can tell a lot regarding longevity by the feel of the fabric and have been able to find it in brands I have never heard and would have never considered but it was definitely a self learned process.  I now shop the sale racks completely different from any of my friends.  I first look to see if it appeals to me aesthetically but before I get too attached I immediately look at the fabric content if it doesn’t have at least the majority of natural fibers as content, it doesn’t even get a second look no matter how beautiful it may be.  I then really feel the fabric for longevity.  My friends worry very little about fabric content.  It may help I am originally European and was used to natural fiber materials so wearing polyester for the first time was very uncomfortable for me.  I had quite the time finding cute 100% natural fiber clothing for my children.  They ended up wearing a lot of Petit Bateau and I have definitely created clothing snobs because they can tell the difference in a 100% cotton shirt versus a standard blended one.  This is yet another area where manufacturers think they can skimp because parents seem to justify it because children do not tend to wear clothing in a particular size for very long and special occasion clothing maybe just once.



I can't agree with you more! I actually had a seamstress make my LO onesies and sleepwear because I could not find undyed organic cotton for newborns! Strange that they would make clothing with dyes for babies, well at least I thought it was weird...I guess thats just me. Finding 100% natural fiber clothing has become increasingly difficult. But it sounds like your wardrobe is wonderful! Which designers do you know use natural fibers?


----------



## Julide

I have been reading this thread and have been amazed at how easily most of you have gone thru your books! I am saving my books of last, I love my books.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Julide said:


> I have been reading this thread and have been amazed at how easily most of you have gone thru your books! I am saving my books of last, I love my books.



+1 
I do go through every now and then and donate a few that I know I won’t read again though.


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> I completely agree.  I have watched family members buy the cheapest offering of things - over and over again, to the point that significantly more money is spent over just a few years than if they had just gone with the best (or better) quality option in the first place.
> 
> Of course, the best isn't always in reach (or advisable given other circumstances), but immediate gratification seems to me nearly always more expensive long term.



I’m so with you all I these philosophies...I have a quote on my desk at work that I’ve found relevant, after having gone down the “many-cheap” earlier years, vs. the “fewer-better” mindset to which I’ve evolved: 

“Buy the best, cry once. Settle for less, cry forever”

I don’t know the originator of the comment. It frustrates me to see family members accumulate multiples of cheap things they have to keep replacing because they break/don’t function,, but then can’t bring themselves to throw them out.


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> I have been reading this thread and have been amazed at how easily most of you have gone thru your books! I am saving my books of last, I love my books.


I’m not gonna lie...it was HARD...because, in my case, they owned me. But once I was able to let go of a few and the the earth didn’t fall off it’s axis, I knew I’d be able to do it.  And because they had such a grip on me, it was unbelievably freeing to be able to let them go. I just removed more a few days ago.  I’d guess that right now I have fewer than 80 left.....and many of those are art-related.


----------



## Tinn3rz

WingNut said:


> I’m so with you all I these philosophies...I have a quote on my desk at work that I’ve found relevant, after having gone down the “many-cheap” earlier years, vs. the “fewer-better” mindset to which I’ve evolved:
> 
> “Buy the best, cry once. Settle for less, cry forever”
> 
> I don’t know the originator of the comment. It frustrates me to see family members accumulate multiples of cheap things they have to keep replacing because they break/don’t function,, but then can’t bring themselves to throw them out.



Love this quote! That was me too before I met DH. 

One example is my hair straightener. I kept buying the cheap $25 ones and replacing it almost every year and he made me splurge on a $150 one. 10 yrs later, still using it and can’t let go. 

I always go for quality now....problem is I still have that “many” mentality even for quality. Just need to get to that final “fewer/necessities with a little want” stage. Hopefully this purge is my reset button.


----------



## EmileH

As I was playing in my closet yesterday I thought to myself wouldn’t it be great if we had a club that traveled to a different one of our closets each month and we all focused on how to put things together for each other using what we already have? A group of fresh eyes on everything would be so helpful. 

Another item on my needs list. If anyone comes across a sateen (must be sateen) blouse in white  or really off white that is long sleeves button down with a collar and say $200 or even less can you let me know? I have a chanel cardigan that I like to layer with such a blouse but honestly I don’t want to use my one expensive chanel silk blouse like that because white blouses worn under sweaters inevitably get sweat or deodorant stains. I know thats terrible after the discussions about quality but this is one of those instances where I think a less expensive item is ideal. I prefer to wear the chanel blouse on its own or layered under some other short or sleeveless pieces so I don’t  ruin it.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I’m not gonna lie...it was HARD...because, in my case, they owned me.


This was me too.  I found that the first, most important step to streamlining my home was getting rid of most of the books.  Only art books or ones that are not available in e-book format (and that I KNOW that I will want to read) made the cut.  That weeklong slog made a HUGE difference. 

I also saved a lot of money long-term since I move a lot and books are heavy and take up a lot of box space!


----------



## EmileH

bagnut1 said:


> This was me too.  I found that the first, most important step to streamlining my home was getting rid of most of the books.  Only art books or ones that are not available in e-book format (and that I KNOW that I will want to read) made the cut.  That weeklong slog made a HUGE difference.
> 
> I also saved a lot of money long-term since I move a lot and books are heavy and take up a lot of box space!



Moving a few times definitely cured me of the habit of wanting to keep all of my books.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> As I was playing in my closet yesterday I thought to myself wouldn’t it be great if we had a club that traveled to a different one of our closets each month and we all focused on how to put things together for each other using what we already have? A group of fresh eyes on everything would be so helpful.
> 
> Another item on my needs list. If anyone comes across a sateen (must be sateen) blouse in white  or really off white that is long sleeves button down with a collar and say $200 or even less can you let me know? I have a chanel cardigan that I like to layer with such a blouse but honestly I don’t want to use my one expensive chanel silk blouse like that because white blouses worn under sweaters inevitably get sweat or deodorant stains. I know thats terrible after the discussions about quality but this is one of those instances where I think a less expensive item is ideal. I prefer to wear the chanel blouse on its own or layered under some other short or sleeveless pieces so I don’t  ruin it.



Love the rotating fresh eyes idea!


----------



## chloe_chanel

EmileH said:


> As I was playing in my closet yesterday I thought to myself wouldn’t it be great if we had a club that traveled to a different one of our closets each month and we all focused on how to put things together for each other using what we already have? A group of fresh eyes on everything would be so helpful.
> 
> Another item on my needs list. If anyone comes across a sateen (must be sateen) blouse in white  or really off white that is long sleeves button down with a collar and say $200 or even less can you let me know? I have a chanel cardigan that I like to layer with such a blouse but honestly I don’t want to use my one expensive chanel silk blouse like that because white blouses worn under sweaters inevitably get sweat or deodorant stains. I know thats terrible after the discussions about quality but this is one of those instances where I think a less expensive item is ideal. I prefer to wear the chanel blouse on its own or layered under some other short or sleeveless pieces so I don’t  ruin it.


I think this is a great idea! I have some pieces I know are awesome, but I don't know how to reinvent them/add items to make them look fresh. I definitely need advice.


----------



## chloe_chanel

I am hard at work getting rid of things, as my husband and I share a closet, dressers and wardrobe. He has wayyyyy more clothes than I do even! I have been organizing and tossing like crazy. Next to go are half my shoes. Honestly, I usually don't consign, even if it's designer. I just donate in hopes that someone will treasure the items as much as I once did.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Removed the doors to the closet on one side, to fully access my things in active rotation. I'm not sure about the sliding mirror doors on the other wall, since on one hand they do shut off view from the 'wrong season' section and the 'formal/evening wear' section which is good, and the mirrors are handy for obvious reasons. 

But I still want to totally Pax it up in there eventually! Just need to save up funds. For now the glass cabinets displaying my purses is a nice improvement. 

I'm getting rid of stuff around the house and trying to minimize clutter but i went too far and discarded magazines of my husband's. He's now angry and depressed.


----------



## grietje

EmileH said:


> ... because white blouses worn under sweaters inevitably get sweat or deodorant stains...


I actually switched from antiperspirant to just deodorant partly for this reason.  I’ve read that the aluminum can do this.
I also just gave up wearing white tops. It was just too frustrating to have a great tee go yellow in less than 10 wearings.


----------



## grietje

Speaking of minimalist, my friend is going to be working in Sacramento and has decided to get an apartment for the work week and fly home on weekends.  Guess who’s offered to help furnish the apartment?!
I get to ‘loan’ my extra plates and mugs and glasses and other kitchen stuff to him.  Woo hoo!


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> Speaking of minimalist, my friend is going to be working in Sacramento and has decided to get an apartment for the work week and fly home on weekends.  Guess who’s offered to help furnish the apartment?!
> I get to ‘loan’ my extra plates and mugs and glasses and other kitchen stuff to him.  Woo hoo!



It’s so nice when someone else can use the stuff you don’t want anymore.


----------



## Julide

Cookiefiend said:


> +1
> I do go through every now and then and donate a few that I know I won’t read again though.



I wish I could do this! So many of my books are somehow connected, I mainly read history, essays and biographies, each book usually leads to another and who knows after 5 - 10 books where I end up.  I should have taken pictures in my youth instead of reading so much! Pictures take up no space!!



diane278 said:


> I’m not gonna lie...it was HARD...because, in my case, they owned me. But once I was able to let go of a few and the the earth didn’t fall off it’s axis, I knew I’d be able to do it.  And because they had such a grip on me, it was unbelievably freeing to be able to let them go. I just removed more a few days ago.  I’d guess that right now I have fewer than 80 left.....and many of those are art-related.



Thank you for sharing, I think I am going to let my books own me for a few more years...I still have a deep attachment to them. Dust & space be darned! But hopefully I can sort everything else and when they are the last to go thru it may be ok!


----------



## tbbbjb

EmileH said:


> As I was playing in my closet yesterday I thought to myself wouldn’t it be great if we had a club that traveled to a different one of our closets each month and we all focused on how to put things together for each other using what we already have? A group of fresh eyes on everything would be so helpful.



I would definitely want to be a stop on that tour!  I wonder if there is a way we could do this virtually?  I know it wouldn’t be the same but does anyone know if you can share your “Stylebook app” with others.  That would be amazing so that just like you stated a fresh set of eyes could peruse our wardrobe and tell us what gaps we have.


----------



## momasaurus

Julide said:


> I wish I could do this! So many of my books are somehow connected, I mainly read history, essays and biographies, each book usually leads to another and who knows after 5 - 10 books where I end up.  I should have taken pictures in my youth instead of reading so much! Pictures take up no space!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing, I think I am going to let my books own me for a few more years...I still have a deep attachment to them. Dust & space be darned! But hopefully I can sort everything else and when they are the last to go thru it may be ok!


Don't rush it.  Think about minimalism in other areas of your life, and leave books out of the mix for now. We understand!!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm getting rid of stuff around the house and trying to minimize clutter but i went too far and discarded magazines of my husband's. He's now angry and depressed.


I understand. My ex-husband collected classic cars. Hemmings Motor News was his bible. I have to admit they were a good resource for him, but he kept them all. About 10 years worth.   
Luckily for him...and me...I wasn’t in the decluttering state-of-mind yet. 
Tossing even the oldest ones would not have been met with gratitude.


----------



## Julide

momasaurus said:


> Don't rush it.  Think about minimalism in other areas of your life, and leave books out of the mix for now. We understand!!


Thank you!It is good to be understood!!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> As I was playing in my closet yesterday I thought to myself wouldn’t it be great if we had a club that traveled to a different one of our closets each month and we all focused on how to put things together for each other using what we already have? A group of fresh eyes on everything would be so helpful.
> 
> Another item on my needs list. If anyone comes across a sateen (must be sateen) blouse in white  or really off white that is long sleeves button down with a collar and say $200 or even less can you let me know? I have a chanel cardigan that I like to layer with such a blouse but honestly I don’t want to use my one expensive chanel silk blouse like that because white blouses worn under sweaters inevitably get sweat or deodorant stains. I know thats terrible after the discussions about quality but this is one of those instances where I think a less expensive item is ideal. I prefer to wear the chanel blouse on its own or layered under some other short or sleeveless pieces so I don’t  ruin it.



If you already have a shirt that works, maybe trying one of these for an undershirt might work? 

https://thompsontee.com/women.html

I haven’t tried them, but they may solve your problem differently?


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Removed the doors to the closet on one side, to fully access my things in active rotation. I'm not sure about the sliding mirror doors on the other wall, since on one hand they do shut off view from the 'wrong season' section and the 'formal/evening wear' section which is good, and the mirrors are handy for obvious reasons.
> 
> But I still want to totally Pax it up in there eventually! Just need to save up funds. For now the glass cabinets displaying my purses is a nice improvement.
> 
> I'm getting rid of stuff around the house and trying to minimize clutter but i went too far and discarded magazines of my husband's. He's now angry and depressed.



Lol - this is why I do my decluttering when DH not around. 

To that end I opened two container store fabric boxes that have not been touched since we moved in 3.5 years ago.... and ended up with two bags that went to good will

I feel both guilt and anxiety in this round as many of the things are still in very good or unused condition. One of the pieces was a jacket in my mind my grandfather wore. I actually don’t think it was his, but over the years have associated it with him. Getting rid of it doesn’t make me remember him less and the jacket is not him - this is what I tell myself.

I realize that in a few weeks I will have forgotten what the pieces are and I feel much happier looking at open space in the closet.


----------



## festus

So my husband, for incomprehensible reasons, keeps ATM receipts (why even bother getting one?) and misc grocery store receipts in envelopes (don't get me started).  Is it really bad that every once in a while I accidentally on purpose throw several of those envelopes away?  And he's never even noticed...


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> If you already have a shirt that works, maybe trying one of these for an undershirt might work?
> 
> https://thompsontee.com/women.html
> 
> I haven’t tried them, but they may solve your problem differently?



You know everything.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> So my husband, for incomprehensible reasons, keeps ATM receipts (why even bother getting one?) and misc grocery store receipts in envelopes (don't get me started).  Is it really bad that every once in a while I accidentally on purpose throw several of those envelopes away?  And he's never even noticed...



Omg. I can’t even imagine. Yes, throw them away when he’s not looking.


----------



## EmileH

tbbbjb said:


> I would definitely want to be a stop on that tour!  I wonder if there is a way we could do this virtually?  I know it wouldn’t be the same but does anyone know if you can share your “Stylebook app” with others.  That would be amazing so that just like you stated a fresh set of eyes could peruse our wardrobe and tell us what gaps we have.



The app cloth which I do not think exists any more allows you to share your outfits. It would have been nice that be able to create a user group that you allowed to participate but it was open to all. And really I do not need the whole world critiquing my outfits.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Omg. I can’t even imagine. Yes, throw them away when he’s not looking.



It drives me crazy. 

So I’ll continue and if questioned will say that @EmileH made me do it!!!


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> It drives me crazy.
> 
> So I’ll continue and if questioned will say that @EmileH made me do it!!!



Oh god. Just don’ give  him my contact info. I have enough problems. [emoji23]

I recently dumped a guy for being a complete slob. (Well one of many reasons. Cheapness and preachiness didn’t help either.)  He had a VCR under the dining room table. Who still has a  VCR and if so why keep it under the dining room table? Clearly we were not compatible.


----------



## festus

festus said:


> It drives me crazy.
> 
> So I’ll continue and if questioned will say that @EmileH made me do it!!!



Joking aside, I think we can only address and take responsibility for our own personal growth and decluttering.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> Joking aside, I think we can only address and take responsibility for our own personal growth and decluttering.



True. Very true.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Oh god. Just don’ give  him my contact info. I have enough problems. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently dumped a guy for being a complete slob. (Well one of many reasons. Cheapness and preachiness didn’t help either.)  He had a VCR under the dining room table. Who still has a  VCR and if so why keep it under the dining room table? Clearly we were not compatible.




The VCR under the dining table is hilarious! I’m thinking you’re more on the VCA end of the spectrum!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> You know everything.



Lol the internet is my brain and for some reason instagram believes I need these shirts as they keep showing up in my feed!


----------



## doloresmia

tbbbjb said:


> I would definitely want to be a stop on that tour!  I wonder if there is a way we could do this virtually?  I know it wouldn’t be the same but does anyone know if you can share your “Stylebook app” with others.  That would be amazing so that just like you stated a fresh set of eyes could peruse our wardrobe and tell us what gaps we have.



MyCloset the app I use allows you to post outfits and gain followers but I don’t think you can actually see in my closet. I think it would be so helpful! Retailers should link to these apps too to suggest options, consigners to make it easy to consign. I suggested this to my concierge at Therealreal but she didn’t do anything [emoji3] so my next strategy was writing about therealreal on LinkedIn which didn’t get me a response from them [emoji23] I will keep trying.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> So my husband, for incomprehensible reasons, keeps ATM receipts (why even bother getting one?) and misc grocery store receipts in envelopes (don't get me started).  Is it really bad that every once in a while I accidentally on purpose throw several of those envelopes away?  And he's never even noticed...


Accidents happen!  I mean, come on, no one’s perfect.... you meant no harm....you’re only trying to make his environment easier to navigate.....


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Oh god. Just don’ give  him my contact info. I have enough problems. [emoji23]
> 
> I recently dumped a guy for being a complete slob. (Well one of many reasons. Cheapness and preachiness didn’t help either.)  He had a VCR under the dining room table. Who still has a  VCR and if so why keep it under the dining room table? Clearly we were not compatible.


Perhaps he used it to elevate his feet while he was eating? Then he’d be both a slob AND nuts....
God...I love this thread! Who would have thought that getting organized would be so entertaining?
EmileH, you made me laugh so hard!


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> Accidents happen!  I mean, come on, no one’s perfect.... you meant no harm....you’re only trying to make his environment easier to navigate.....



I love stores where they ask if you want a receipt.  Unless it’s merchandise that I might need to return my answer is always no! It’s such a nuisance to clean out my bag and wallet constantly. 

I do have a box where I keep most of my receipts for merchandise. I really need to clean that out. I don’t need most of them.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Seriously I did do it while he was in Bulgaria.  His mom was there egging me on.  But it blew up in my face and now I’m smiling my sweet smile out of the doghouse....


----------



## septembersiren

I have moved several times in the last couple of years
That made me downsize my clothes
My closet now is not large and I have a lingerie chest in the closet that takes up half the closet and my clothes on the other
But 
What really cured me of accumulating things
I share an apartment with my cousin (2 single old ladies and a dog)
She is a not a hoarder but a pack rat
Who needs 6 comforters for their bed?
She can’t get rid of anything 
Once a season she takes a bag of clothes to the Salvation Army but comes home with more
Every time she goes to her daughters I go through the house like a whirling dervish 
When I put 8 month old magazines in the recycle she is a little ticked and says “I was going to donate them to the senior center” 
BS most 80 year olds are not interested in Vogue they want the AARP magazine
Living with her has cured me of accumulating things
I used to collect rubber duckies I noticed that the collection was tooo big 
I have a great niece who started to collect them
Duckies come in 5 sizes the mailman came and took away all the little ones and my niece has them now
Hehe my cousin is going to her daughters today [emoji848][emoji43]
I will be on a tear
I wish I could go on a tear through her bedroom
But no
I told once she had to get rid of some stuff she said “ why so you can have more room for your stuff”
I said what stuff? I don’t have anything in the common rooms but art on the walls and that isn’t in anyone’s way
Live with a hoarder it will cure your need to accumulate things
Like newspapers and mail and potato chip bags with 1 potato chip left in it
And she never wants anything until I throw it out 
Don’t even get me started on the refrigerator 
It is better now that I purge it


----------



## septembersiren

Another thing I do now
When I go to the DR they always try to give me a printed recap of my visit
I respectfully decline 
I tell them I don’t have s filing cabinet and don’t know what to do with the mounds of paper generated by Drs offices
I tell them save a tree and put it in my patient portal on the net 
They look at me funny but I don’t care


----------



## EmileH

septembersiren said:


> I have moved several times in the last couple of years
> That made me downsize my clothes
> My closet now is not large and I have a lingerie chest in the closet that takes up half the closet and my clothes on the other
> But
> What really cured me of accumulating things
> I share an apartment with my cousin (2 single old ladies and a dog)
> She is a not a hoarder but a pack rat
> Who needs 6 comforters for their bed?
> She can’t get rid of anything
> Once a season she takes a bag of clothes to the Salvation Army but comes home with more
> Every time she goes to her daughters I go through the house like a whirling dervish
> When I put 8 month old magazines in the recycle she is a little ticked and says “I was going to donate them to the senior center”
> BS most 80 year olds are not interested in Vogue they want the AARP magazine
> Living with her has cured me of accumulating things
> I used to collect rubber duckies I noticed that the collection was tooo big
> I have a great niece who started to collect them
> Duckies come in 5 sizes the mailman came and took away all the little ones and my niece has them now
> Hehe my cousin is going to her daughters today [emoji848][emoji43]
> I will be on a tear
> I wish I could go on a tear through her bedroom
> But no
> I told once she had to get rid of some stuff she said “ why so you can have more room for your stuff”
> I said what stuff? I don’t have anything in the common rooms but art on the walls and that isn’t in anyone’s way
> Live with a hoarder it will cure your need to accumulate things
> Like newspapers and mail and potato chip bags with 1 potato chip left in it
> And she never wants anything until I throw it out
> Don’t even get me started on the refrigerator
> It is better now that I purge it



Oh my gosh. It’s so hard to live with another  person. You have my sympathy. It’s me and my dog from here on out. We don’t want to be bothered with any one else’s physical or mental baggage.


----------



## septembersiren

I’m getting rid of the dogs toys today also 
She is 9 and doesn’t really play anymore so goodbye
I will keep her bunny and panda and her Kong ball
Other than that goodbye


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Oh my gosh. It’s so hard to live with another  person. You have my sympathy. It’s me and my dog from here on out. We don’t want to be bothered with any one else’s physical or mental baggage.


Sometimes I wonder how I live with myself.   When I’ve been in relationships, I always hoped the other person would provide some balance, or counterweight, to my eccentricities. I think that it must be too big a job. I’ve gotten very comfortable living alone. I can’t imagine subjecting anyone to one of my closet reorganization flurries. It’d be “cruel & unusual” punishment. In my defense, I’m open about my quirks...who am I kidding? They’d be impossible to hide.


----------



## EmileH

septembersiren said:


> I’m getting rid of the dogs toys today also
> She is 9 and doesn’t really play anymore so goodbye
> I will keep her bunny and panda and her Kong ball
> Other than that goodbye



Poor puppy. He has to buck up too. But yes my dog is ten. Two toys are plenty for him. He plays for a few minute and then looks at me for a treat. 



diane278 said:


> Sometimes I wonder how I live with myself.   When I’ve been in relationships, I always hoped the other person would provide some balance, or counterweight, to my eccentricities. I think that it must be too big a job. I’ve gotten very comfortable living alone. I can’t imagine subjecting anyone to one of my closet reorganization flurries. It’d be “cruel & unusual” punishment. In my defense, I’m open about my quirks...who am I kidding? They’d be impossible to hide.



I’m stingy about my closet space. I’m not sharing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

septembersiren said:


> I’m getting rid of the dogs toys today also
> She is 9 and doesn’t really play anymore so goodbye
> I will keep her bunny and panda and her Kong ball
> Other than that goodbye


heehee - we probably have 10 dog toys in different states of repair around our house. I only throw them out when they're un-repairable. 
Usually. 
There is a random stuffed monkey arm hanging around… she likes whipping it around still.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> I love stores where they ask if you want a receipt.  Unless it’s merchandise that I might need to return my answer is always no! It’s such a nuisance to clean out my bag and wallet constantly.
> 
> I do have a box where I keep most of my receipts for merchandise. I really need to clean that out. I don’t need most of them.



Oh I could swing by and accidentally on purpose tip over the box into the rubbish bin. I have a bit of practice.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Oh my gosh. It’s so hard to live with another  person. You have my sympathy. It’s me and my dog from here on out. We don’t want to be bothered with any one else’s physical or mental baggage.



Is the mental baggage that takes up the most space, isn’t it?


----------



## septembersiren

I just organized my vanity
It was my computer desk but since I no longer have a PC 
I now use it as a vanity


----------



## septembersiren

Diane278 is my inspiration


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> If you already have a shirt that works, maybe trying one of these for an undershirt might work?
> 
> https://thompsontee.com/women.html
> 
> I haven’t tried them, but they may solve your problem differently?



Interesting concept!  I wonder how much bulk the underarm paddings add.


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> Is the mental baggage that takes up the most space, isn’t it?



You ladies have me genuinely laughing out loud!!


----------



## scarf1

doloresmia said:


> Lol the internet is my brain and for some reason instagram believes I need these shirts as they keep showing up in my feed!


Thanks to you, I went to the website, now they are on my feed!


----------



## septembersiren

festus said:


> Is the mental baggage that takes up the most space, isn’t it?



If I could clean out my brain the way I clean out a drawer it would be a WOW and I would suffer from anxiety 
Thank goodness their is a door on my bedroom with a lock 
When my cousin’s clutter and sloppiness start to bother me I just go in my room and shut the [emoji376] goodbye world


----------



## festus

septembersiren said:


> Another thing I do now
> When I go to the DR they always try to give me a printed recap of my visit
> I respectfully decline
> I tell them I don’t have s filing cabinet and don’t know what to do with the mounds of paper generated by Drs offices
> I tell them save a tree and put it in my patient portal on the net
> They look at me funny but I don’t care



You are so right!  The paperwork is just too much!


----------



## EmileH

septembersiren said:


> Another thing I do now
> When I go to the DR they always try to give me a printed recap of my visit
> I respectfully decline
> I tell them I don’t have s filing cabinet and don’t know what to do with the mounds of paper generated by Drs offices
> I tell them save a tree and put it in my patient portal on the net
> They look at me funny but I don’t care



Ok that one I have to explain. You can thank the politicians in Washington. It’s a requirement that we do that along with a thousand other ridiculous things that waste paper, kill trees and drive us all insane.


----------



## doloresmia

scarf1 said:


> Thanks to you, I went to the website, now they are on my feed!



Uh oh - it is dangerous out there due to cookies and what not.


----------



## doloresmia

septembersiren said:


> I have moved several times in the last couple of years
> That made me downsize my clothes
> My closet now is not large and I have a lingerie chest in the closet that takes up half the closet and my clothes on the other
> But
> What really cured me of accumulating things
> I share an apartment with my cousin (2 single old ladies and a dog)
> She is a not a hoarder but a pack rat
> Who needs 6 comforters for their bed?
> She can’t get rid of anything
> Once a season she takes a bag of clothes to the Salvation Army but comes home with more
> Every time she goes to her daughters I go through the house like a whirling dervish
> When I put 8 month old magazines in the recycle she is a little ticked and says “I was going to donate them to the senior center”
> BS most 80 year olds are not interested in Vogue they want the AARP magazine
> Living with her has cured me of accumulating things
> I used to collect rubber duckies I noticed that the collection was tooo big
> I have a great niece who started to collect them
> Duckies come in 5 sizes the mailman came and took away all the little ones and my niece has them now
> Hehe my cousin is going to her daughters today [emoji848][emoji43]
> I will be on a tear
> I wish I could go on a tear through her bedroom
> But no
> I told once she had to get rid of some stuff she said “ why so you can have more room for your stuff”
> I said what stuff? I don’t have anything in the common rooms but art on the walls and that isn’t in anyone’s way
> Live with a hoarder it will cure your need to accumulate things
> Like newspapers and mail and potato chip bags with 1 potato chip left in it
> And she never wants anything until I throw it out
> Don’t even get me started on the refrigerator
> It is better now that I purge it



Oh golly - my DH might be a future hoarder. I periodically go through things and disappear them.... so far so good, his memory is horrible. We have not had a printer in the house for years because he prints everything... web pages, articles, for future reference which he then forgets about

I recently got a printer for work and am thinking of hiding it before he gets here.... or emptying the paper tray 

the key to our happiness has been separate households or a schedule where I traveled 90 percent of the time. he has a strong belief we could live together in an elevator of it came to that. I support the delusion because it works for us. [emoji41]


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Oh golly - my DH might be a future hoarder. I periodically go through things and disappear them.... so far so good, his memory is horrible. We have not had a printer in the house for years because he prints everything... web pages, articles, for future reference which he then forgets about
> 
> I recently got a printer for work and am thinking of hiding it before he gets here.... or emptying the paper tray
> 
> the key to our happiness has been separate households or a schedule where I traveled 90 percent of the time. he has a strong belief we could live together in an elevator of it came to that. I support the delusion because it works for us. [emoji41]



Love this solution. Different things work for different couples. And it’s sweet that he believes that.


----------



## MiaT

Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.  

From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.

But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.  

Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.

Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item. 
Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.

Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.  
- I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.  

Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.
> 
> From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.
> 
> But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.
> 
> Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.
> 
> Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item.
> Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.
> 
> Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.
> - I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.
> 
> Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.


I think you’re in the right place! We’re all on some sort of journey here....and we’re enjoying the trip.


----------



## EmileH

MiaT said:


> Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.
> 
> From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.
> 
> But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.
> 
> Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.
> 
> Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item.
> Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.
> 
> Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.
> - I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.
> 
> Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.



[emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319][emoji1319] (clapping emoji in case it doesn’t come out right)

Amazing! Welcome. 

 I sent my old photos away to be scanned years ago. I was a bit nervous but it all went well. I also have one album of favorites although I haven’t been good at updating it since I went digital. My cousin keeps up with it and she finds that her family will flip through it if it’s handy.


----------



## momasaurus

MiaT said:


> Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.
> 
> From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.
> 
> But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.
> 
> Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.
> 
> Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item.
> Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.
> 
> Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.
> - I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.
> 
> Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.


Oh, you are my hero!!! Really inspiring.
I'd love to find a nice leather iPad cover. Suggestions?
I need to do what you did with important papers, and I *really* need to do something with all the baby scrapbooks and old cassette videos (kids born 1987 and 1991, really awkward period technologically)
Thanks for joining - it sounds like you are going to inspire us all, but I'm also wondering - how can *we* help you?


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Oh, you are my hero!!! Really inspiring.
> I'd love to find a nice leather iPad cover. Suggestions?
> I need to do what you did with important papers, and I *really* need to do something with all the baby scrapbooks and old cassette videos (kids born 1987 and 1991, really awkward period technologically)
> Thanks for joining - it sounds like you are going to inspire us all, but I'm also wondering - how can *we* help you?



How many videos do you have? Do you want to keep them all or just select some? Give them to the kids now? If not I’m sure there must be a service to transfer them to digital files.


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> How many videos do you have? Do you want to keep them all or just select some? Give them to the kids now? If not I’m sure there must be a service to transfer them to digital files.


A few years ago I bought a machine thinking I would do it myself, because there are a lot of cassettes,  all out of order, some regular VCR size, some mini cassettes, and I figured I would delete some as I was working on them, but I couldn't even find a mini-camcorder to play them on, blah blah, I gave up. 
Yes, every so often there's a Groupon for just this service, which means handing over everything. I need to just bite the bullet and do it, right?


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> A few years ago I bought a machine thinking I would do it myself, because there are a lot of cassettes,  all out of order, some regular VCR size, some mini cassettes, and I figured I would delete some as I was working on them, but I couldn't even find a mini-camcorder to play them on, blah blah, I gave up.
> Yes, every so often there's a Groupon for just this service, which means handing over everything. I need to just bite the bullet and do it, right?




I'd be scared to hand over all my little cassettes in case they got lost.  But who am I kidding, they've been sitting in a cabinet untouched for years now, so maybe it's worth the risk.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I'd be scared to hand over all my little cassettes in case they got lost.  But who am I kidding, they've been sitting in a cabinet untouched for years now, so maybe it's worth the risk.



I was afraid to send my old photos. I picked a service that said they did the work in the US. Some of them send them to India. I did it in two  separate batches just in case. I think I used digmypics. Everything went just fine. And the good news was that I could share them with other family members.


----------



## festus

MiaT said:


> Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.
> 
> From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.
> 
> But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.
> 
> Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.
> 
> Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item.
> Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.
> 
> Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.
> - I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.
> 
> Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.



Welcome!  Seems like an incredible journey!  And thanks you for the reminder- I need to do something about the old films.

There's something liberating about the idea of having just one suitcase!


----------



## EmileH

I had to do a self intervention yesterday. I almost pushed the button to buy a pair of relatively inexpensive ankle boots on ruelala to take on my vacation to Europe so I do not ruin my good boots. ‍♀️ I have four pairs of nice ankle boots that I could bring. What am I saving them for?! 

I think I found an inexpensive white silk satin blouse for layering. It arrives later this week. I’ll report back. (My Chanel one has a bit of an exaggerated collar and sleeves that aren’t quite right for my cardigan anyway.)


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Oh, you are my hero!!! Really inspiring.
> I'd love to find a nice leather iPad cover. Suggestions?
> I need to do what you did with important papers, and I *really* need to do something with all the baby scrapbooks and old cassette videos (kids born 1987 and 1991, really awkward period technologically)
> Thanks for joining - it sounds like you are going to inspire us all, but I'm also wondering - how can *we* help you?


Some years ago, I bought a machine, plugged in the camera ( with mini cassette) in, output sent to Mac computer. I then edited the clips and made DVDs. Time consuming, but since I am an aunt, not a mom, there weren’t that many cassettes. I agree, bite the bullet and at least just got copies made on DVDs.


----------



## MiaT

Thank you Diane, EmileH, Momasaurus, Festus.  

I found this thread via Diane, thought if she is here, well this is the place.  

I get anxious seeing a messy closet or clutter.  Yet if I have piles of papers to sort on the table, I know they are there, I "see" the piles, but somehow they seem to become decorative and after a while I don't even notice them....unless someone stops by then I am mortified.  

I plan to get to the point where I don't have to be anxious.  Or embarrassed when someone comes over, even if my home is very clean.


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I think you’re in the right place! We’re all on some sort of journey here....and we’re enjoying the trip.



It's the journey not the destination, and even if I arrive, I'll still be looking around seeing what I can cull.  Thank you!


----------



## MiaT

momasaurus said:


> Oh, you are my hero!!! Really inspiring.
> I'd love to find a nice leather iPad cover. Suggestions?
> I need to do what you did with important papers, and I *really* need to do something with all the baby scrapbooks and old cassette videos (kids born 1987 and 1991, really awkward period technologically)
> Thanks for joining - it sounds like you are going to inspire us all, but I'm also wondering - how can *we* help you?



Oh my, thank you.

I have an iPad Mini 4 - hope Apple won't discontinue this size but that's another topic.  I have a TwelveSouth brand "BookBook" iPad cover.  It is leather, opens up like a book, zips around to close so the ports stay clean, and I feel I'm carrying around a real book or when out in public, I don't feel self conscious of having a pricey piece of equipment in hand.  (As in on the subway or public transportation...)

https://www.twelvesouth.com

When I have to get a new iPad, I will get another "BookBook" cover by this company.


----------



## MiaT

festus said:


> I'd be scared to hand over all my little cassettes in case they got lost.  But who am I kidding, they've been sitting in a cabinet untouched for years now, so maybe it's worth the risk.


There are companies that send you Fed Ex tracking numbers for your package, and lessens the chance of loss perhaps?  

Look at it this way - if there was a fire and you had to grab important precious items and had thirty seconds to grab and go - you know you wouldn't go to the cabinet and grab the little cassettes.  (Well, I presume that to be so.)   So risk is relative to sending them off?  At least once you have them back, you can have backup drives, perhaps even keep a spare backup in a safety deposit box too?


----------



## momasaurus

MiaT said:


> Oh my, thank you.
> 
> I have an iPad Mini 4 - hope Apple won't discontinue this size but that's another topic.  I have a TwelveSouth brand "BookBook" iPad cover.  It is leather, opens up like a book, zips around to close so the ports stay clean, and I feel I'm carrying around a real book or when out in public, I don't feel self conscious of having a pricey piece of equipment in hand.  (As in on the subway or public transportation...)
> 
> https://www.twelvesouth.com
> 
> When I have to get a new iPad, I will get another "BookBook" cover by this company.


Thank you! Soooo many fun products. (slaps hands)
I love "As an extra measure of security, BookBook disguises your iPad as a vintage book." Because who would steal a dusty old book? LOL. Might be worth millions, though.


----------



## Meta

momasaurus said:


> Thank you! Soooo many fun products. (slaps hands)
> I love "As an extra measure of security, BookBook disguises your iPad as a vintage book." Because who would steal a dusty old book? LOL. Might be worth millions, though.


I use a BookBook cover for my laptop and absolutely love it. On one occasion, I left it behind at a mall while traveling in HK and as soon as I realized, I immediately called them and described my "book" that I left behind. I was able to retrieve it and I think no one ever opened it.  (Because the zipper is a tad wonky on mine and it requires some skill to be able to zip it up!) I think had it been any other covers my laptop would have been gone forever!

I also use a similar book cover I bought from Etsy when I used to have my Nook. 

Back on topic, my DH hoard videos, cassettes, etc that from his family with the intention of converting them to digital copies. The day has yet to come.


----------



## diane278

weN84 said:


> I use a BookBook cover for my laptop and absolutely love it. On one occasion, I left it behind at a mall while traveling in HK and as soon as I realized, I immediately called them and described my "book" that I left behind. I was able to retrieve it and I think no one ever opened it.  (Because the zipper is a tad wonky on mine and it requires some skill to be able to zip it up!) I think had it been any other covers my laptop would have been gone forever!
> 
> I also use a similar book cover I bought from Etsy when I used to have my Nook.
> 
> Back on topic, my DH hoard videos, cassettes, etc that from his family with the intention of converting them to digital copies. The day has yet to come.


Maybe Santa can do it for him....???


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Love this solution. Different things work for different couples. And it’s sweet that he believes that.



I know! I feel very lucky. We are a mixed marriage - I am a wanna be minimalist and he is Roccoco all the way

I like to have relatively nothing - it is due to him we have a coffee table, arm chair.... When he wanted to add side tables I just nodded and we never went furniture shopping. Somehow it never happened but periodically he yells (literally [emoji23]) we need to finish decorating. I just got rid of 5-8 random throw pillows.... recently I got addicted to H scarves as cushion covers. It pushed our cushion count way too high. Something had to be done and not to my H! 

Note: my pledge to you all - Unless something amazing shows up this is it for my H cushion collection


----------



## diane278

I went to the Apple store earlier, as my printer had become totally non-compliant when printing was requested. I can’t prove it, but I think I saw it flip me off, through my pheriphal vision, as I walked out of the room. I admit, I was addressing it with profanity. 
So, at the Apple store, I requested a “minimalist printer”.  I got a stare in return.  I’ve learned that younger people are quite tolerant (sympathetic) of gray-haired seniors. They sold me the most compact one they had.  So, I’m going to offset its arrival but removing more books......


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Just found this thread!  It will take me a while to catch up but would so like to join in.
> 
> From a "save it I might need it" to culling like mad for over a year, I'm still not where I feel I want to be with the closets, the storage, the space.   Books. Papers. Clothes.
> 
> But I did cull books!  An iPad and the iBooks store helped me go digital, I found a lovely leather "book" cover for my iPad that feels like I'm reading a real book in my hands.   I did spend money to purchase digital editions of favourite books and then gave away the physical books but now I have them and they take up no space.  (Other than my three back up drives in case of a disaster emergency so technically they take up space).  I culled over 300 cookbooks, scanned the recipes I used or wanted to keep and went from there.
> 
> Papers - I realized I do not like paper.  I scan (via my phone) any important documents, and have one file folder of "important papers" and a small box of legal papers.  I was undergoing intense medical treatment last year (I'll be fine, I am fine) but the PAPER!  I said no thank you, I'll just scan it right there and can delete later when I feel I no longer need it.
> 
> Clothes.  Gave away anything that didn't fit, didn't like, didn't wear, or was "saving" it until I found the right item to go with it...which interestingly never happened to find that unicorn item.
> Actually I'd love to have a "uniform" and just change it with an Hermès twill or GM to look different form the previous day.
> 
> Next on the list - photographs.  I researched and researched and found a company that will scan my negatives and old photos.  I just want to have the digital back up of such.  I have the newer photos organized on the computer but need to get the old ones sorted.
> - I have one small leather photo album of absolute favourites .  And a few picture frames around my home.
> 
> Someone teased that they think I'm culling too much and fear I'll get down to having everything I own in a suitcase.    I thought - what brand of suitcase?  BV?  GlobeTrotter?  Rimowa?  They should have been more specific.



Welcome MiaT!!!! 

I am about to enter the photo phase too. I have pictures in frames of friends I don’t know or remember anymore and some baby pix of my niece and nephew. For a long time I have thought it makes me a cold person if I want to get rid of photos [emoji3].... I always feel sad for old abandoned pictures that show up somewhere like Kimmel.

But time to get a move on! Going to digitize the ones that matter and get rid of the rest. The family pix I want on display are already out and our ancient children’s albums from my baby days were lost years ago. 

In my move from California I got rid of almost all my books. I had 10 cookbooks and hadn’t cooked in a decade! Seriously! I was an early adopter of the kindle and that serves all my needs so well. Now that I am trying to not eat processed - anything I think I want to make is google-able so no need for a physical book.


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> It's the journey not the destination, and even if I arrive, I'll still be looking around seeing what I can cull.  Thank you!



The journey is what counts - the destination changes.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I went to the Apple store earlier, as my printer had become totally non-compliant when printing was requested. I can’t prove it, but I think I saw it flip me off, through my pheriphal vision, as I walked out of the room. I admit, I was addressing it with profanity.
> So, at the Apple store, I requested a “minimalist printer”.  I got a stare in return.  I’ve learned that younger people are quite tolerant (sympathetic) of gray-haired seniors. They sold me the most compact one they had.  So, I’m going to offset its arrival but removing more books......



Me too! I am finally at the age where I can be a little nuts and young people think, aww she is just a wacky older person. It is a relief, when I was younger I dreamed of this time because my personality was wrong for a younger person.

I don’t even talk to anyone if I don’t have to - I go to amazon and click a button - bought the printer with least amount of ancillary features. It prints. That is all. Not even sure I get color.


----------



## diane278

Look what I just found. I bought this jacket two years ago.  I still like it....but I’ve never worn it....and not just because I forgot I had it. If it were a viable item, it wouldn’t have disappeared into the guest room closet.  Bye.  ‘You’re going to a better place....’


----------



## Meta

diane278 said:


> Maybe Santa can do it for him....???


 Maayybee...!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Look what I just found. I bought this jacket two years ago.  I still like it....but I’ve never worn it....and not just because I forgot I had it. If it were a viable item, it wouldn’t have disappeared into the guest room closet.  Bye.  ‘You’re going to a better place....’
> 
> View attachment 4196660



I feel like we need theme music for these moments. Queen we are the champions came to mind due to the we are the champions, no time for losers...



By the way I just found a few more cushions hidden behind our arm chair in the bedroom. Sneaky things. This is like when I found a box of DingDongs that were a year old and quite hard hidden in the pantry....

I didn’t even know you could still buy these things... and DH was hoarding a box. when I told him I found his stash, he got very dignified - why would I hide ding dongs from you, I am an adult. I can eat what I want [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## festus

You ladies are Champions and winners all of you!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I know! I feel very lucky. We are a mixed marriage - I am a wanna be minimalist and he is Roccoco all the way
> 
> I like to have relatively nothing - it is due to him we have a coffee table, arm chair.... When he wanted to add side tables I just nodded and we never went furniture shopping. Somehow it never happened but periodically he yells (literally [emoji23]) we need to finish decorating. I just got rid of 5-8 random throw pillows.... recently I got addicted to H scarves as cushion covers. It pushed our cushion count way too high. Something had to be done and not to my H!
> 
> Note: my pledge to you all - Unless something amazing shows up this is it for my H cushion collection
> 
> View attachment 4196617



These cushions are fabulous!

I’m quickly catching up on the banter. It has been a busy day. Keep going. You guys are hilarious.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I feel like we need theme music for these moments. Queen we are the champions came to mind due to the we are the champions, no time for losers...
> 
> By the way I just found a few more cushions hidden behind our arm chair in the bedroom. Sneaky things. This is like when I found a box of DingDongs that were a year old and quite hard hidden in the pantry....
> I didn’t even know you could still buy these things... and DH was hoarding a box. when I told him I found his stash, he got very dignified - why would I hide ding dongs from you, I am an adult. I can eat what I want [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 4196760



I really like that! Something great to listen to when bagging up stuff.....



festus said:


> You ladies are Champions and winners all of you!


Uh, Festus...you’re in this too! There’s no escaping us now....


----------



## diane278

In case anyone feels like reading an interesting post on what minimalism might lead to, there’s one that is currently up, on https://www.becomingminimalist.com/dream-bigger/  (I check out this site several times a week but I’m not sure how often posts are changed, as I don’t read all of them.)


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> I know! I feel very lucky. We are a mixed marriage - I am a wanna be minimalist and he is Roccoco all the way
> 
> I like to have relatively nothing - it is due to him we have a coffee table, arm chair.... When he wanted to add side tables I just nodded and we never went furniture shopping. Somehow it never happened but periodically he yells (literally [emoji23]) we need to finish decorating. I just got rid of 5-8 random throw pillows.... recently I got addicted to H scarves as cushion covers. It pushed our cushion count way too high. Something had to be done and not to my H!
> 
> Note: my pledge to you all - Unless something amazing shows up this is it for my H cushion collection
> 
> View attachment 4196617



‘Unless something amazing shows up’ !!! You’re hilarious doloresmia; I recognize some of the participants in this thread from the Hermes forum. I think we all know what that means. Bwahahaha[emoji23]


----------



## momasaurus

weN84 said:


> I use a BookBook cover for my laptop and absolutely love it. On one occasion, I left it behind at a mall while traveling in HK and as soon as I realized, I immediately called them and described my "book" that I left behind. I was able to retrieve it and I think no one ever opened it.  (Because the zipper is a tad wonky on mine and it requires some skill to be able to zip it up!) I think had it been any other covers my laptop would have been gone forever!
> 
> I also use a similar book cover I bought from Etsy when I used to have my Nook.
> 
> Back on topic, my DH hoard videos, cassettes, etc that from his family with the intention of converting them to digital copies. The day has yet to come.



Lol. I get it. [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> ‘Unless something amazing shows up’ !!! You’re hilarious doloresmia; I recognize some of the participants in this thread from the Hermes forum. I think we all know what that means. Bwahahaha[emoji23]



Don’t tell on us [emoji8] being an h lover can be the opposite of minimalism since you have to acquire to acquire so to speak.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> In case anyone feels like reading an interesting post on what minimalism might lead to, there’s one that is currently up, on https://www.becomingminimalist.com/dream-bigger/  (I check out this site several times a week but I’m not sure how often posts are changed, as I don’t read all of them.)



I love this quote from him

“Minimalism simplifies life. It focuses our energies on things that matter. But obsessing about minimalism begins to complicate it again. And I refuse to allow possessions to define my life—not the collection of them or the removal of them. My desire is that my possessions will never be a burden to me, whether in abundance or lack.”

By the way, I just read a huffpost quote from Padma Lakshmi from top chef about why she repeat wore a j Mendel dress to the emmys- ironic she has to justify wearing the same thing twice. She talked about honoring the craftsmanship and the people who designed and made the dress and their work deserved to be featured more than once.





I had a high profile CVP boss who was one of the only women in the field - she only repeated public outfits twice. While that makes for amazing wardrobe how exhausting to remember! 

And wow on the storage costs - we have been paying for a storage unit for my DH that he has had since before we met - nearly 20 years. Now after 10 years of my innocently saying hey wouldn’t it be a good idea if we did something with that? He recently said he would get rid of everything. Hallelujah!!!! 



Of course it may take another five years until there is action, but seed meet dirt!


----------



## doloresmia

Ladies! Guess who I just saw featured on dear kat99’s blog? Our own Diane!

http://www.featherfactor.com/2018/09/interview-with-diane.html


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ladies! Guess who I just saw featured on dear kat99’s blog? Our own Diane!
> 
> http://www.featherfactor.com/2018/09/interview-with-diane.html


Yup. Guilty as charged.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Yup. Guilty as charged.



LOVED it!  I love your quick wit and sense of humour!!


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> LOVED it!  I love your quick wit and sense of humour!!


Thank you! It was a great experience. I was thrilled that Kat posted the photo of the ceramic pot in the bathroom. I wasn’t sure that would be chosen for publication. (First time visitors to my house always comment on it. Can’t imagine why....)


----------



## diane278

I don’t know how I could have forgotten about Sara Berman. Her simple closet was featured in an exhibition at the MET last year. Her story is inspiring. https://video.newyorker.com/watch/sara-berman-s-closet  I was going through my study today and came across the tiny 5 x 8” book that the Met put out during the exhibit. (I didn’t see the exhibit but ordered the book.)  I just watched the video again.....She had an amazing life.

The built-in recreation of her closet at the MET:


Another view of her actual wardrobe:


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm making progress in my closet! Dedicated 50cm by 160cm in a glass chest for just my jewelry and I love it. 
I have under clothing in a similar section and I'm feeling so much better to get those stupid metal wire basket drawers out that were so unattractive and actually remembered I had a stash of 15 sets of la perla and similar underclothes worthy of placing attractively in a glass display shelf. I put them away with 2013 pregnancy and forgot to get them back out when I weaned the 2015 baby a year ago. I'm back into my normal bras ! Yay!


----------



## Antonia

diane278 said:


> Yup. Guilty as charged.


Awesome interview Diane!  Loved the story about your husband dreaming of being buried alive-lol!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Thank you! It was a great experience. I was thrilled that Kat posted the photo of the ceramic pot in the bathroom. I wasn’t sure that would be chosen for publication. (First time visitors to my house always comment on it. Can’t imagine why....)



What a delightful interview!  And the story about your husband dreaming of being buried alive had me ROTFL. 

And now, I will choose a piece of art to put inside my refrigerator, because that is an insanely brilliant idea.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> What a delightful interview!  And the story about your husband dreaming of being buried alive had me ROTFL.
> And now, I will choose a piece of art to put inside my refrigerator, because that is an insanely brilliant idea.


Just be sure it’s something that can withstand a lot of moisture. 
We hired a young friend to do some painting for us (30 years ago) and I came home one day to find this....the original fridge art, a life-size green glass head, tucked into bed in the guest room.  
Eventually, I got rid of him during a purge.  (The young painter is now my middle-aged dentist.)


----------



## diane278

Antonia said:


> Awesome interview Diane!  Loved the story about your husband dreaming of being buried alive-lol!!


That poor man was married to me for 25 years. Lol.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4197296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making progress in my closet! Dedicated 50cm by 160cm in a glass chest for just my jewelry and I love it.
> I have under clothing in a similar section and I'm feeling so much better to get those stupid metal wire basket drawers out that were so unattractive and actually remembered I had a stash of 15 sets of la perla and similar underclothes worthy of placing attractively in a glass display shelf. I put them away with 2013 pregnancy and forgot to get them back out when I weaned the 2015 baby a year ago. I'm back into my normal bras ! Yay!


It looks like a display in a boutique!  Do you think having everything visible will result in your using them more often?


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Just be sure it’s something that can withstand a lot of moisture.
> We hired a young friend to do some painting for us (30 years ago) and I came home one day to find this....the original fridge art, a life-size green glass head, tucked into bed in the guest room.
> Eventually, I got rid of him during a purge.  (The young painter is now my middle-aged dentist.)
> View attachment 4197371


Fabulous!


----------



## cafecreme15

So this is where everyone has gone! Now that I’m in a new apartment that I’m sharing with my fiancé, I had to downsize a little. I drastically pared down my casual wardrobe in favor of my work wardrobe.  And now I’m resisting the urge to buy more evening dresses and repeat the dresses I already have. My college roommate is getting married in a couple of weeks so I have been tempted to put my 20% off at Bloomingdales to work.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

diane278 said:


> It looks like a display in a boutique!  Do you think having everything visible will result in your using them more often?



Oh that's the idea!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## textilegirl

diane278 said:


> Yup. Guilty as charged.



I knew we were related [emoji23]. Love this, and your grounded approach to life; ITA!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> So this is where everyone has gone! Now that I’m in a new apartment that I’m sharing with my fiancé, I had to downsize a little. I drastically pared down my casual wardrobe in favor of my work wardrobe.  And now I’m resisting the urge to buy more evening dresses and repeat the dresses I already have. My college roommate is getting married in a couple of weeks so I have been tempted to put my 20% off at Bloomingdales to work.



Cafecreme15 - don’t you mean to say, your fiancé had to downsize a little? LOL. I was reading an article this morning (instead of getting right on the day’s deliverables) about how to turn your guest room into the perfect closet - because we all have that thing where we spread into the space we are given.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4197296
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm making progress in my closet! Dedicated 50cm by 160cm in a glass chest for just my jewelry and I love it.
> I have under clothing in a similar section and I'm feeling so much better to get those stupid metal wire basket drawers out that were so unattractive and actually remembered I had a stash of 15 sets of la perla and similar underclothes worthy of placing attractively in a glass display shelf. I put them away with 2013 pregnancy and forgot to get them back out when I weaned the 2015 baby a year ago. I'm back into my normal bras ! Yay!



Awesome! I am a huge fan of the boutique look. I think it really makes you want to touch and use things more.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Just be sure it’s something that can withstand a lot of moisture.
> We hired a young friend to do some painting for us (30 years ago) and I came home one day to find this....the original fridge art, a life-size green glass head, tucked into bed in the guest room.
> Eventually, I got rid of him during a purge.  (The young painter is now my middle-aged dentist.)
> View attachment 4197371



hahahah! I used to store my H shawls in my freezer. People thought i was just being funny, but it was to keep moths away. Now i have a cedar chest and bags of frozen strawberries and riced cauliflower like a normal person. 

And for contrast, my DH has one or two chocolate Dove bars in the freezer in Southern California. He takes a bite and then puts the rest back for later. Sometimes, he gives me a bite cause he knows sharing is caring.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Cafecreme15 - don’t you mean to say, your fiancé had to downsize a little? LOL. I was reading an article this morning (instead of getting right on the day’s deliverables) about how to turn your guest room into the perfect closet - because we all have that thing where we spread into the space we are given.


Where did you see that article?  this thread may do it for me!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> hahahah! I used to store my H shawls in my freezer. People thought i was just being funny, but it was to keep moths away. Now i have a cedar chest and bags of frozen strawberries and riced cauliflower like a normal person.
> 
> And for contrast, my DH has one or two chocolate Dove bars in the freezer in Southern California. He takes a bite and then puts the rest back for later. Sometimes, he gives me a bite cause he knows sharing is caring.


“Sharing is caring”


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Where did you see that article?  this thread may do it for me!



Here you go... 

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/beautiful-boudoirs-13-bedrooms-turned-closets-234405


----------



## cafecreme15

doloresmia said:


> Cafecreme15 - don’t you mean to say, your fiancé had to downsize a little? LOL. I was reading an article this morning (instead of getting right on the day’s deliverables) about how to turn your guest room into the perfect closet - because we all have that thing where we spread into the space we are given.



Haha! The poor guy was relegated to one of the coat closets in the foyer, I commandeered both the bedroom closets [emoji23] It actually works out well because he gets up earlier than I do for work, so he doesn’t wake me rummaging through the closet and getting ready.


----------



## doloresmia

So here is my fabulous new leopard coat by Thakoon  addition.

Me with a very thick sweater underneath. Although that is my hair not a sweater showing [emoji16]




Therealreal picture




I love the puffy teddy bear coats but look silly with them on. This does the same thing but less poofy. The price was delicious relative to the 3500 MaxMara version and less trendy than the Michael Kors, Nili Lotan or Barney’s coats.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> So here is my fabulous new leopard coat by Thakoon  addition.
> Me with a very thick sweater underneath. Although that is my hair not a sweater showing [emoji16]
> View attachment 4197681
> 
> Therealreal picture
> View attachment 4197682
> 
> I love the puffy teddy bear coats but look silly with them on. This does the same thing but less poofy. The price was delicious relative to the 3500 MaxMara version and less trendy than the Michael Kors, Nili Lotan or Barney’s coats.


Nice find! You’ll get a lot of use from that coat. Especially being up north. is it in your app yet?

I’m currently of the mindset that clothing purchases should be well-made but not anything so expensive that I’d be upset should I spill on them and create a stain....because that happens to me. More than I’d like to admit.


----------



## diane278

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha! The poor guy was relegated to one of the coat closets in the foyer, I commandeered both the bedroom closets [emoji23] It actually works out well because he gets up earlier than I do for work, so he doesn’t wake me rummaging through the closet and getting ready.


 It’s very considerate of you to move his clothing into the foyer. He has a shorter distance to go to get out of the house when leaving early in the morning.....


----------



## diane278

http://www.keepcalmandcarryon.com/creator/


----------



## EmileH

What a fun coat. 

Welcome cafecreme. I found this thread and now I’m hooked. Glad your move went well and you have staked out your closet space.


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha! The poor guy was relegated to one of the coat closets in the foyer, I commandeered both the bedroom closets [emoji23] It actually works out well because he gets up earlier than I do for work, so he doesn’t wake me rummaging through the closet and getting ready.



I initially read this as your fiancé was relegated to the foyer [emoji16] I definitely do not believe in an equal division of space.... which is why DH has the smaller place.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Nice find! You’ll get a lot of use from that coat. Especially being up north. is it in your app yet?
> 
> I’m currently of the mindset that clothing purchases should be well-made but not anything so expensive that I’d be upset should I spill on them and create a stain....because that happens to me. More than I’d like to admit.



Went into the app. It is cold here already so I will see whether I end up wanting to use it within return timeframe - if not it will get returned.

Spilling is why I love my barenia so much! Almost everything can be dealt with. Some of you know I got a dollop of curry on my bag within a month of getting her? Craftsman soaked up the oils and there is a slight dark spot not too visible and very natural looking that makes her mine.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Went into the app. It is cold here already so I will see whether I end up wanting to use it within return timeframe - if not it will get returned.
> 
> Spilling is why I love my barenia so much! Almost everything can be dealt with. Some of you know I got a dollop of curry on my bag within a month of getting her? Craftsman soaked up the oils and there is a slight dark spot not too visible and very natural looking that makes her mine.


A little birthmark....just shows her individuality....


----------



## festus

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha! The poor guy was relegated to one of the coat closets in the foyer, I commandeered both the bedroom closets [emoji23] It actually works out well because he gets up earlier than I do for work, so he doesn’t wake me rummaging through the closet and getting ready.



Welcome!  It's a fab thread, isn't it?

The early morning rummaging is infuriating, so your solution is a win-win!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> So here is my fabulous new leopard coat by Thakoon  addition.
> 
> Me with a very thick sweater underneath. Although that is my hair not a sweater showing [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4197681
> 
> 
> Therealreal picture
> 
> View attachment 4197682
> 
> 
> I love the puffy teddy bear coats but look silly with them on. This does the same thing but less poofy. The price was delicious relative to the 3500 MaxMara version and less trendy than the Michael Kors, Nili Lotan or Barney’s coats.




How lovely!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Nice find! You’ll get a lot of use from that coat. Especially being up north. is it in your app yet?
> 
> I’m currently of the mindset that clothing purchases should be well-made but not anything so expensive that I’d be upset should I spill on them and create a stain....because that happens to me. More than I’d like to admit.




Yup.  The probability of the toast falling with the jam side down is directly proportionate to the price of the rug...


----------



## diane278

Me....obsessed? Nah....


Doloresmia, your coat inspired me...


----------



## festus

You guys have inspired me to revisit my closet- I am consigning three jackets and two dresses and donating a skirt and two shirts.

I loved the jackets but interestingly never reached for them.  In a video she shared with half a million of her nearest and dearest friends, Justine Leconte told me where my jackets should ideally end so I don't look more pear-shaped or shorter than I actually am- and I need every inch.  This might explain why I instinctively wouldn't reach for those jackets because they didn't feel right.  So they will hopefully find homes with slightly taller non-pear-shaped ladies.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> You guys have inspired me to revisit my closet- I am consigning three jackets and two dresses and donating a skirt and two shirts.
> 
> I loved the jackets but interestingly never reached for them.  In a video she shared with half a million of her nearest and dearest friends, Justine Leconte told me where my jackets should ideally end so I don't look more pear-shaped or shorter than I actually am- and I need every inch.  This might explain why I instinctively wouldn't reach for those jackets because they didn't feel right.  So they will hopefully find homes with slightly taller non-pear-shaped ladies.



Interesting. I think we instinctively know what looks good on us. We feel more comfortable in these pieces and we reach for them more. Good for you consigning what doesn’t work.

I received my inexpensive layering silk blouse. I know it goes against minimalism to have two blouses instead of one. That part is a bit disconcerting to me. But my one chanel blouse is beautiful on its own or layered with certain things. I wear it a lot but I don’t want to use it as a workhorse. The inexpensive blouse is from lily silk and was $79 on sale including shipping. It’s a lovely fabric. The cut and fabrication are fine for layering. Since I brought in one new blouse I’m going to release two that don’t spark joy. Hoping that’s a reasonable compromise to minimalism.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Interesting. I think we instinctively know what looks good on us. We feel more comfortable in these pieces and we reach for them more. Good for you consigning what doesn’t work.
> 
> I received my inexpensive layering silk blouse. I know it goes against minimalism to have two blouses instead of one. That part is a bit disconcerting to me. But my one chanel blouse is beautiful on its own or layered with certain things. I wear it a lot but I don’t want to use it as a workhorse. The inexpensive blouse is from lily silk and was $79 on sale including shipping. It’s a lovely fabric. The cut and fabrication are fine for layering. Since I brought in one new blouse I’m going to release two that don’t spark joy. Hoping that’s a reasonable compromise to minimalism.




I see your new silk shirt as maintenance and care for the Chanel shirt. It serves a clear purpose, which means you’re still a minimalist!!


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I see your new silk shirt as maintenance and care for the Chanel shirt. It serves a clear purpose, which means you’re still a minimalist!!



Thank you! You can sense my mental anguish about it.


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Interesting. I think we instinctively know what looks good on us. We feel more comfortable in these pieces and we reach for them more. Good for you consigning what doesn’t work.
> I received my inexpensive layering silk blouse. I know it goes against minimalism to have two blouses instead of one. That part is a bit disconcerting to me. But my one chanel blouse is beautiful on its own or layered with certain things. I wear it a lot but I don’t want to use it as a workhorse. The inexpensive blouse is from lily silk and was $79 on sale including shipping. It’s a lovely fabric. The cut and fabrication are fine for layering. Since I brought in one new blouse I’m going to release two that don’t spark joy. Hoping that’s a reasonable compromise to minimalism.


I agree with Festus.....you have two distinctly different blouses that serve different purposes, although both happen to be the same color. I have multiples of many pieces....but I wear them all regularly.  Plus, I get frustrated if I want to wear something but it’s in the laundry waiting for the incompetent maid (me) to get everything washed.


----------



## incessantlyXchic

diane278 said:


> I throw out at least one item every day....usually more. It’s 365 items over the course of a year.  It can be as small as a pen, an unused bottle of lotion, expired bottle of spice....anything is fair game.
> Then, every once in awhile, I do a Whole House Enema.  That’s the most rewarding because I get a adrenaline rush that fuels me on.....


wow this is the best advice ever!!!


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> I agree with Festus.....you have two distinctly different blouses that serve different purposes, although both happen to be the same color. I have multiples of many pieces....but I wear them all regularly.  Plus, I get frustrated if I want to wear something but it’s in the laundry waiting for the incompetent maid (me) to get everything washed.



Those darned maids. Oh yeah, that’s me too. Really, I have multiple black skirts. I don’t know why I’m all worked up about the blouses. I think this thread does that to me. 

Very nice interview by the way. I finally had a chance to read it.


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Those darned maids. Oh yeah, that’s me too. Really, I have multiple black skirts. I don’t know why I’m all worked up about the blouses. I think this thread does that to me.
> 
> Very nice interview by the way. I finally had a chance to read it.



When I first started thinking about minimalism, I looked for exact measurements/numbers so that I could measure my “success”. Eventually, I came to the conclusion that, for me, it was more about “enough” than a number.

My personal view of  “enough” is whatever sufficiently serves my needs, but no more than that. I need to remind myself of this frequently.

It’s been a fluctuating number of items in regards to my wardrobe, because my ‘needs’ change as my life changes. I have had to learn that the concept/journey, in order to work in my life, requires flexibility.  Since I’ve been on this adventure for at least 10 years, by the time I’m 80 (12 years from now), I might have it all figured out....but probably not.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Those darned maids. Oh yeah, that’s me too. Really, I have multiple black skirts. I don’t know why I’m all worked up about the blouses. I think this thread does that to me.
> 
> Very nice interview by the way. I finally had a chance to read it.



It is unanimous! My brand of minimalism is about function and use. If I don’t use something it is excess... 

I worked up myself yesterday at Whole Foods because I bought two bottles of Thai chili sauce and protein powder. This goes back to my issue of not trying to have stuff beyond what I consume 

To that end, threw away a bunch of blister relief pads that had an expiration of 2011 today. 

Also used up two little sample bottles from Keihl’s of toner and microdermabrasion oil. My face feels amazing! On to the next little sample packets - at some point I may break out in a rash, but until then...


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> When I first started thinking about minimalism, I looked for exact measurements/numbers so that I could measure my “success”. Eventually, I came to the conclusion that, for me, it was more about “enough” than a number.
> 
> My personal view of  “enough” is whatever sufficiently serves my needs, but no more than that. I need to remind myself of this frequently.
> 
> It’s been a fluctuating number of items in regards to my wardrobe, because my ‘needs’ change as my life changes. I have had to learn that the concept/journey, in order to work in my life, requires flexibility.  Since I’ve been on this adventure for at least 10 years, by the time I’m 80 (12 years from now), I might have it all figured out....but probably not.





doloresmia said:


> It is unanimous! My brand of minimalism is about function and use. If I don’t use something it is excess...
> 
> I worked up myself yesterday at Whole Foods because I bought two bottles of Thai chili sauce and protein powder. This goes back to my issue of not trying to have stuff beyond what I consume
> 
> To that end, threw away a bunch of blister relief pads that had an expiration of 2011 today.
> 
> Also used up two little sample bottles from Keihl’s of toner and microdermabrasion oil. My face feels amazing! On to the next little sample packets - at some point I may break out in a rash, but until then...



Oh I like this definition. It makes absolute sense. 

I hate going to the grocery store so I tend to stock up on things that don’t go bad quickly and that I use on a regular basis. But I never buy more than I have space to store. I just bought a case of protein powder because I found it at a good price. That will last me 3 months. I buy paper goods 2-3 tines per year. Then I just pop into the store and buy the fresh things that I need once or twice a week. It’s a ten minutes in and out process. 

I’m currently thinking about resetting some jewelry pieces that I have rather than buying new pieces to fill “needs” that I have.  Any advice or fun stories about this topic?


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Oh I like this definition. It makes absolute sense.
> 
> I hate going to the grocery store so I tend to stock up on things that don’t go bad quickly and that I use on a regular basis. But I never buy more than I have space to store. I just bought a case of protein powder because I found it at a good price. That will last me 3 months. I buy paper goods 2-3 tines per year. Then I just pop into the store and buy the fresh things that I need once or twice a week. It’s a ten minutes in and out process.
> 
> I’m currently thinking about resetting some jewelry pieces that I have rather than buying new pieces to fill “needs” that I have.  Any advice or fun stories about this topic?




How exciting!
Resetting jewelry is fun and you get to design whatever you want. It fits perfectly within the minimalist and purge mindset because you remove any negative associations you might have with a piece of jewelry and you make it your own. 

I had a lot of things made when I lived overseas where the per gram cost of the workmanship is lower than in the US (still proportionate to the cost of living) so factor that into your budget. They can usually re-use the gold from the items you’re redesigning. 
I talked a jeweler friend into teaching me how to carve wax and I made a few simple items (in silver).  A smaller shop, say a family-owned business with their own workshop and master craftsman, would give you the most hands-on experience in the re-design and manufacture if that’s what interests you.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Oh I like this definition. It makes absolute sense.
> 
> I hate going to the grocery store so I tend to stock up on things that don’t go bad quickly and that I use on a regular basis. But I never buy more than I have space to store. I just bought a case of protein powder because I found it at a good price. That will last me 3 months. I buy paper goods 2-3 tines per year. Then I just pop into the store and buy the fresh things that I need once or twice a week. It’s a ten minutes in and out process.
> 
> I’m currently thinking about resetting some jewelry pieces that I have rather than buying new pieces to fill “needs” that I have.  Any advice or fun stories about this topic?



Ooooh I have never done this, but if you get to the acting point would love to see the journey!


----------



## textilegirl

EmileH said:


> Oh I like this definition. It makes absolute sense.
> 
> I hate going to the grocery store so I tend to stock up on things that don’t go bad quickly and that I use on a regular basis. But I never buy more than I have space to store. I just bought a case of protein powder because I found it at a good price. That will last me 3 months. I buy paper goods 2-3 tines per year. Then I just pop into the store and buy the fresh things that I need once or twice a week. It’s a ten minutes in and out process.
> 
> I’m currently thinking about resetting some jewelry pieces that I have rather than buying new pieces to fill “needs” that I have.  Any advice or fun stories about this topic?



Funny, great minds must think alike! I was just talking to a friend about a pair of lovely earrings that I just don’t wear because the color of the pearls doesn’t suit (I’m very proud of myself for having gotten so far as to understand why they aren’t working and committing myself to doing something about it). She has a jeweler to recommend and we are working on a date for a visit. My journey so far...


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> How exciting!
> Resetting jewelry is fun and you get to design whatever you want. It fits perfectly within the minimalist and purge mindset because you remove any negative associations you might have with a piece of jewelry and you make it your own.
> 
> I had a lot of things made when I lived overseas where the per gram cost of the workmanship is lower than in the US (still proportionate to the cost of living) so factor that into your budget. They can usually re-use the gold from the items you’re redesigning.
> I talked a jeweler friend into teaching me how to carve wax and I made a few simple items (in silver).  A smaller shop, say a family-owned business with their own workshop and master craftsman, would give you the most hands-on experience in the re-design and manufacture if that’s what interests you.





doloresmia said:


> Ooooh I have never done this, but if you get to the acting point would love to see the journey!



Ok will do. I’m just formulating ideas. I will save info and photos to share for later. Yes festus, a woman I knew when I was younger told  me that resetting stones takes away all bad vibes. Fortunately no bad vibes  are associated with these stones. My style has just changed. That’s quite impressive that you learned to make a few things on your own.


----------



## doloresmia

I can’t find the discussion on natural fibers - but here is a great read on the impact of too much synthetic in our clothes

More than ever, our clothes are made of plastic. Just washing them can pollute the oceans. - Voxhttps://apple.news/A2DsAbYhdSwW_xDcIvqpL4g


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I definitely steer clear of synthetics! Sometimes it's kind of a must like with opaque tights, though... But for the most part I'm a cotton, wool, cashmere, bamboo and linen girl. I would love silk more if I could throw it in the machine!!!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I can’t find the discussion on natural fibers - but here is a great read on the impact of too much synthetic in our clothes
> 
> More than ever, our clothes are made of plastic. Just washing them can pollute the oceans. - Voxhttps://apple.news/A2DsAbYhdSwW_xDcIvqpL4g


Yes, I was shocked to discover that 'synthetics' , not only become landfill material, but literary pollute the oceans and kill the fish. Eventually they will find their way up the food chain and kill the humans too. It quite hard to avoid altogether, but I switched my yoga clothes to bamboo or cotton. Loungewear is cotton, silk or cashmere! How decadent is that?


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I can’t find the discussion on natural fibers - but here is a great read on the impact of too much synthetic in our clothes
> 
> More than ever, our clothes are made of plastic. Just washing them can pollute the oceans. - Voxhttps://apple.news/A2DsAbYhdSwW_xDcIvqpL4g



Plus synthetics feel terrible on your skin. I like to shop for basics in natural fibers at bridge brand stores when I’m in Europe. They are more readily available than here in the US although I have seen the same changes slowly happening in Europe over time as well. 

I went to a party for one of the brand name stores last night. It struck me that the most  elegantly dressed people would probably come across as boring on Instagram, where an abundance of bright colors and logos rule. 

Since I got home later than usual  I didn’t have time to chose an outfit for today last night. I just grabbed a few pieces quickly this morning.   I rediscovered the fact that some of my best outfits come from just quickly throwing things together like that rather than planning them out and worrying too much about what goes with what. When things like this happen I feel like I’m doing a good job curating my closet. Things flow. Everything is coherent. I can mix and match. I have what I need and it’s not hidden by a bunch of stuff that I don’t need.  This makes me happy.


----------



## EmileH

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I definitely steer clear of synthetics! Sometimes it's kind of a must like with opaque tights, though... But for the most part I'm a cotton, wool, cashmere, bamboo and linen girl. I would love silk more if I could throw it in the machine!!!!!!



I hand wash or gentle cycle wash most of my silk. 



ladysarah said:


> Yes, I was shocked to discover that 'synthetics' , not only become landfill material, but literary pollute the oceans and kill the fish. Eventually they will find their way up the food chain and kill the humans too. It quite hard to avoid altogether, but I switched my yoga clothes to bamboo or cotton. Loungewear is cotton, silk or cashmere! How decadent is that?



Sounds lovely to me.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Plus synthetics feel terrible on your skin. I like to shop for basics in natural fibers at bridge brand stores when I’m in Europe. They are more readily available than here in the US although I have seen the same changes slowly happening in Europe over time as well.
> 
> I went to a party for one of the brand name stores last night. It struck me that the most  elegantly dressed people would probably come across as boring on Instagram, where an abundance of bright colors and logos rule.
> 
> Since I got home later than usual  I didn’t have time to chose an outfit for today last night. I just grabbed a few pieces quickly this morning.   I rediscovered the fact that some of my best outfits come from just quickly throwing things together like that rather than planning them out and worrying too much about what goes with what. When things like this happen I feel like I’m doing a good job curating my closet. Things flow. Everything is coherent. I can mix and match. I have what I need and it’s not hidden by a bunch of stuff that I don’t need.  This makes me happy.


As far as your jewelry question, my parents did commission a piece with a local jeweler. They had previously bought several pieces from him ( pre-made).  But he also does do custom work. I think my mothers original engagement ring was too tight. So rather than just having it re-sized, they had a new ring made with the original diamond plus 2 other diamonds. Set in a very modern yellow gold setting. The original diamond was fairly small - my Dad was just finishing grad school and had little money when they got married.  I know they put down a deposit ( maybe 50%) and the goldsmith did a sketch.  I inherited the ring. Let me know if .you want a pic.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Yes, I was shocked to discover that 'synthetics' , not only become landfill material, but literary pollute the oceans and kill the fish. Eventually they will find their way up the food chain and kill the humans too. It quite hard to avoid altogether, but I switched my yoga clothes to bamboo or cotton. Loungewear is cotton, silk or cashmere! How decadent is that?



Daily decadence is a lovely way to live!


----------



## Cordeliere

scarf1 said:


> I inherited the ring. Let me know if .you want a pic.



yes


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Plus synthetics feel terrible on your skin. I like to shop for basics in natural fibers at bridge brand stores when I’m in Europe. They are more readily available than here in the US although I have seen the same changes slowly happening in Europe over time as well.
> 
> I went to a party for one of the brand name stores last night. It struck me that the most  elegantly dressed people would probably come across as boring on Instagram, where an abundance of bright colors and logos rule.
> 
> Since I got home later than usual  I didn’t have time to chose an outfit for today last night. I just grabbed a few pieces quickly this morning.   I rediscovered the fact that some of my best outfits come from just quickly throwing things together like that rather than planning them out and worrying too much about what goes with what. When things like this happen I feel like I’m doing a good job curating my closet. Things flow. Everything is coherent. I can mix and match. I have what I need and it’s not hidden by a bunch of stuff that I don’t need.  This makes me happy.


This is great. You wouldn't be able to throw together an outfit at the last minute if there were a lot of difficult pieces in the way. YAY!!!


----------



## scarf1

Cordeliere said:


> yes


TBH not sure which diamond was the original engagement diamond in a simple solitaire setting. Later my Dad bought her a larger solitaire which she wore on her left hand. I think this was anniversary gift- sweet to take ,the original engagement diamond and add 2 more diamonds and have a custom gold setting. Luckily she had this done fairly late in life, so her ring size was larger so it fits me now.


----------



## festus

scarf1 said:


> TBH not sure which diamond was the original engagement diamond in a simple solitaire setting. Later my Dad bought her a larger solitaire which she wore on her left hand. I think this was anniversary gift- sweet to take ,the original engagement diamond and add 2 more diamonds and have a custom gold setting. Luckily she had this done fairly late in life, so her ring size was larger so it fits me now.
> View attachment 4199718
> View attachment 4199719



What a lovely ring and great keepsake!


----------



## festus

ladysarah said:


> Yes, I was shocked to discover that 'synthetics' , not only become landfill material, but literary pollute the oceans and kill the fish. Eventually they will find their way up the food chain and kill the humans too. It quite hard to avoid altogether, but I switched my yoga clothes to bamboo or cotton. Loungewear is cotton, silk or cashmere! How decadent is that?



I wash everything in the machine- hardier silk, cashmere, cotton, everything.  A German knitwear designer friend told me that the key is not to have an agitator in the machine (the older machines did) and to always wash cashmeres and silks in a large pillow case or mesh bag on the Wool setting, at the lowest temperature possible and to be wary of excessively energetic spin settings.  According to her the water is at the same temperature throughout the entire Wool cycle (not so with other cycles) and it is the changes in temps that affect the fibers and make cashmeres feel matted. I grudgingly hand wash the delicate silks, though.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Plus synthetics feel terrible on your skin. I like to shop for basics in natural fibers at bridge brand stores when I’m in Europe. They are more readily available than here in the US although I have seen the same changes slowly happening in Europe over time as well.
> 
> I went to a party for one of the brand name stores last night. It struck me that the most  elegantly dressed people would probably come across as boring on Instagram, where an abundance of bright colors and logos rule.
> 
> Since I got home later than usual  I didn’t have time to chose an outfit for today last night. I just grabbed a few pieces quickly this morning.   I rediscovered the fact that some of my best outfits come from just quickly throwing things together like that rather than planning them out and worrying too much about what goes with what. When things like this happen I feel like I’m doing a good job curating my closet. Things flow. Everything is coherent. I can mix and match. I have what I need and it’s not hidden by a bunch of stuff that I don’t need.  This makes me happy.



Minimalism at its best!


----------



## scarf1

festus said:


> What a lovely ring and great keepsake!


Thank you!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> I wash everything in the machine- hardier silk, cashmere, cotton, everything.  A German knitwear designer friend told me that the key is not to have an agitator in the machine (the older machines did) and to always wash cashmeres and silks in a large pillow case or mesh bag on the Wool setting, at the lowest temperature possible and to be wary of excessively energetic spin settings.  According to her the water is at the same temperature throughout the entire Wool cycle (not so with other cycles) and it is the changes in temps that affect the fibers and make cashmeres feel matted. I grudgingly hand wash the delicate silks, though.



I just can't! I hand wash cashmere and wool. And avoid silk!


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just can't! I hand wash cashmere and wool. And avoid silk!


Basic silk jersey, twill and chiffon have all survived my washing machine gentle cycle in mesh bags - DVF, Missoni etc have all been fine. I think you may like it if you find some deals on good brands. There is lots of cheap silk that looks awful after one wash but the better quality stuff does survive. And it feels better on the skin as well.


----------



## doloresmia

So today in my continuing effort to use or chuck the things that are lying around, I am using a back heat pack with an expiration date of 2010. So far it isn’t doing anything...


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> So today in my continuing effort to use or chuck the things that are lying around, I am using a back heat pack with an expiration date of 2010. So far it isn’t doing anything...


We are on the same wavelength. Yesterday, I went through some medications.  Pain medication prescribed after a surgery but never used.  Expired 4 years ago.  Probably not a good bet should pain now arise.  (I take them to the pharmacy for disposal.) I must have looked like a wimp....there are 30 in the bottle.  
The only pain that could possibly require that much med would be if someone ransacked my closet and stole my good hangers. Now, that would be painful.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> So today in my continuing effort to use or chuck the things that are lying around, I am using a back heat pack with an expiration date of 2010. So far it isn’t doing anything...


I hope you didn’t hurt your back decluttering.....


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> So today in my continuing effort to use or chuck the things that are lying around, I am using a back heat pack with an expiration date of 2010. So far it isn’t doing anything...



Sorry your back hurts, but I'm also laughing at your comment!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I've been working up a sweat organizing all day my stuff and the girls' room/stuff. Their toys and puzzles and books are like a hurricane hit them after one day. 

My closet is making huge strides! I now have beautiful drawers and bags/lingerie/jewelry in glass display shelves, and now need to decide if I should put out of season clothes in storage for the winter or just let them continue to hang in one section of my closet and ignore that area for 9 months.....I don't think I really need the space for anything else....


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I hope you didn’t hurt your back decluttering.....



Lol - no just my right side is always tight and I try various stretching, rolling and what not to loosen myself up.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Sorry your back hurts, but I'm also laughing at your comment!!



Hugs! [emoji23]


----------



## ladysarah

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I just can't! I hand wash cashmere and wool. And avoid silk!


Silk is easy to wash- honestly. Net bag in washing machine 30 degrees or less. Low or no spin. NO tumble dryer. Tumble dryer is where clothes go to die....


----------



## ladysarah

scarf1 said:


> TBH not sure which diamond was the original engagement diamond in a simple solitaire setting. Later my Dad bought her a larger solitaire which she wore on her left hand. I think this was anniversary gift- sweet to take ,the original engagement diamond and add 2 more diamonds and have a custom gold setting. Luckily she had this done fairly late in life, so her ring size was larger so it fits me now.
> View attachment 4199718
> View attachment 4199719


Beautiful! And so funny because it seems like great minds think alike.   I have some large amethysts and aquamarines I got years ago on my travels. Would love to find someone in London to turn them into a ring or a pendant...


----------



## festus

@doloresmia thanks for the suggestion- I just received navy Escada pants with tags still on, from TRR. A little long- I’ll ask them to use the excess from the hem to make belt loops. 
Thanks again!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> @doloresmia thanks for the suggestion- I just received navy Escada pants with tags still on, from TRR. A little long- I’ll ask them to use the excess from the hem to make belt loops.
> Thanks again!



Nice! You are so welcome. I have to say, so many awesome purchases from there - i have to be careful, it can be a black hole for me.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> When I first started thinking about minimalism, I looked for exact measurements/numbers so that I could measure my “success”. Eventually, I came to the conclusion that, for me, it was more about “enough” than a number.
> 
> *My personal view of  “enough” is whatever sufficiently serves my needs, but no more than that. *I need to myself of this frequently.
> 
> It’s been a fluctuating number of items in regards to my wardrobe, because my ‘needs’ change as my life changes. I have had to learn that the concept/journey, in order to work in my life, requires flexibility.  Since I’ve been on this adventure for at least 10 years, by the time I’m 80 (12 years from now), I might have it all figured out....but probably not.


Brilliant quote and wonderful interview with Kat. It was an enjoyable read!


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> @doloresmia thanks for the suggestion- I just received navy Escada pants with tags still on, from TRR. A little long- I’ll ask them to use the excess from the hem to make belt loops.
> Thanks again!



That’s a great idea about belt loops.


----------



## diane278

[QUOTE="tbbbjb said:


> Glad to have found a kindred spirit and I really love this thread!
> 
> I am working on decluttering (bought both of the Marie Kondo books, LOL more stuff, but I love books!) but with clothing it is especially difficult for me because I have so many classic, quality pieces that if I just lost that extra weight I would have such a beautiful wardrobe.  I know that I could never find or replace those pieces (not just the fabric content but also because most of my clothing is also very timeless in style and those are the hardest pieces to find, the work horses of your wardrobe if you will) again easily as I built the collection very slowly and did not accept synthetics.
> 
> But, I am tackling the rest of my home, going through a couple spurts of energy were I was really on a roll.  It is definitely a process and it helps to not keep buying and bringing more stuff in which I am also guilty of.


I also went through a period where I had some weight gain that I was struggling with.  I felt the same about some of my clothing...that I’d never find similar items again.  I took those pieces out of my closet and put them in a closet in my study.  I gave myself some time to see what life was like without them.  And to remove some of the pressure I was imposing on myself.
Eventually, most of the weight came off.  Some of them I jumped back into and some of them I decided to let go of, as my body had shifted around a bit.  But, I think having them out of my sight while they didn’t fit, helped me deal with the self-imposed pressure.  So, rather than discarding the pieces you love, you might want to try giving them a holiday for awhile.


----------



## shazzy quijano

This is DH’s longsleeves. Other clothes are just 5 pcs casual tees and shorts.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> I also went through a period where I had some weight gain that I was struggling with.  I felt the same about some of my clothing...that I’d never find similar items again.  I took those pieces out of my closet and put them in a closet in my study.  I gave myself some time to see what life was like without them.  And to remove some of the pressure I was imposing on myself.
> Eventually, most of the weight came off.  Some of them I jumped back into and some of them I decided to let go of, as my body had shifted around a bit.  But, I think having them out of my sight while they didn’t fit, helped me deal with the self-imposed pressure.  So, rather than discarding the pieces you love, you might want to try giving them a holiday for awhile.



What a great strategy.  And your point about "self-imposed pressure" is spot on.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> What a great strategy.  And your point about "self-imposed pressure" is spot on.


Decades of experience. I used to think I had massive thighs. If I’d known then what I know now, I’d have put on a bikini and worn it daily for my entire 20’s!


----------



## diane278

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4201243
> 
> This is DH’s longsleeves. Other clothes are just 5 pcs casual tees and shorts.


Sounds like he has a very clear idea of what works for him....


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> Decades of experience. I used to think I had massive thighs. If I’d known then what I know now, I’d have put on a bikini and worn it daily for my entire 20’s!



Right?! I used to see so many flaws. I hated that my hip bones stuck out and could be seen. I have not seen those hip bones in years and would give anything to see them again. [emoji23]

It was also helpful to me to move things to a different closet before I committed to getting rid of them.

I sent one chanel bag off for consignment this week. Contemplating sending no another. Bought a sweater ‍♀️


----------



## Moirai

Hi ladies, I’m enjoying your witty conversations when I can. I’m curious what type of lightbulbs and lightning do you use in your closets?


----------



## diane278

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, I’m enjoying your witty conversations when I can. I’m curious what type of lightbulbs and lightning do you use in your closets?


I have a simple track lighting system that a friend installed for me. Whatever light bulbs he chose are what I’m using. I have no idea what kind they are....sorry.   If I can remember, I’ll ask him next time I see him.


----------



## Moirai

diane278 said:


> I have a simple track lighting system that a friend installed for me. Whatever light bulbs he chose are what I’m using. I have no idea what kind they are....sorry.   If I can remember, I’ll ask him next time I see him.


Thank you diane! So far, I’ve read that LED Daylight bulbs are good option to show true colors of clothes. Placing it in a ceiling light fixture will help to tone down the brightness. My reading continues...


----------



## diane278

Moirai said:


> Thank you diane! So far, I’ve read that LED Daylight bulbs are good option to show true colors of clothes. Placing it in a ceiling light fixture will help to tone down the brightness. My reading continues...


My reach-in closet was ok during daytime hours but was dungeon dark at nighttime. There was no existing fixture at all. He had to run wiring.  It really had a medieval vibe in there.  I think most people posting here have walk-in closets.  When I’ve previously had walk-in closets, they’ve always had fixtures already installed. One of the benefits of newer construction, I guess.....


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> Hi ladies, I’m enjoying your witty conversations when I can. I’m curious what type of lightbulbs and lightning do you use in your closets?



I need a better light option too! My house gives off a yellow glow in pictures.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> It is unanimous! My brand of minimalism is about function and use. If I don’t use something it is excess...
> 
> I worked up myself yesterday at Whole Foods because I bought two bottles of Thai chili sauce and protein powder. This goes back to my issue of not trying to have stuff beyond what I consume
> 
> To that end, threw away a bunch of blister relief pads that had an expiration of 2011 today.
> 
> Also used up two little sample bottles from Keihl’s of toner and microdermabrasion oil. My face feels amazing! On to the next little sample packets - at some point I may break out in a rash, but until then...



Ok have used 1.5 bottles of chili sauce. Hahahaha what was I worried about!


----------



## doloresmia

shazzy quijano said:


> View attachment 4201243
> 
> This is DH’s longsleeves. Other clothes are just 5 pcs casual tees and shorts.



More closet space for you! My DH has multiples of things because he is so particular and for what ever reason loses things between our places. Don’t ask me how.

This is me..... @buzzfeed from instagram


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I need a better light option too! My house gives off a yellow glow in pictures.


+1.


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> I need a better light option too! My house gives off a yellow glow in pictures.





diane278 said:


> My reach-in closet was ok during daytime hours but was dungeon dark at nighttime. There was no existing fixture at all. He had to run wiring.  It really had a medieval vibe in there.  I think most people posting here have walk-in closets.  When I’ve previously had walk-in closets, they’ve always had fixtures already installed. One of the benefits of newer construction, I guess.....


Diane, your closet is lovely. Functional, organized and very serene.
Doloresmia, my home is the same. I read it’s due to the Kelvin unit of the light bulb which is the measure of the color temperature of light. Soft white light bulbs are in lower Kelvin units, around 2700 and gives warm glow, good in bedrooms. Bright white bulbs are in mid Kelvin range and gives whiter light, good in kitchens, bathrooms. Daylight is in the higher Kelvin range around 5000-6000 and gives cooler, blue light and provides the highest contrast among colors, good for task lighting, applying makeup. Thank you Internet


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> Diane, your closet is lovely. Functional, organized and very serene.
> Doloresmia, my home is the same. I read it’s due to the Kelvin unit of the light bulb which is the measure of the color temperature of light. Soft white light bulbs are in lower Kelvin units, around 2700 and gives warm glow, good in bedrooms. Bright white bulbs are in mid Kelvin range and gives whiter light, good in kitchens, bathrooms. Daylight is in the higher Kelvin range around 5000-6000 and gives cooler, blue light and provides the highest contrast among colors, good for task lighting, applying makeup. Thank you Internet



Lol - I just don’t know what kelvan range I should be here. DH is sensitive to glare... our bathroom light is bright but still yellow.

On the subject of googling I have been googling ways to build muscle when you hate weights. Still comes down to the fact that you have to do something weight bearing. Shucks.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Decades of experience. I used to think I had massive thighs. If I’d known then what I know now, I’d have put on a bikini and worn it daily for my entire 20’s!




The up side of getting older is that my eyesight isn't as sharp as it was and I notice some of the flaws less!


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> Lol - I just don’t know what kelvan range I should be here. DH is sensitive to glare... our bathroom light is bright but still yellow.
> 
> On the subject of googling I have been googling ways to build muscle when you hate weights. Still comes down to the fact that you have to do something weight bearing. Shucks.


I'm guessing your bathroom bulb has high lumens which is the measure of quantity of light, i.e. brightness and low Kelvin, i.e. soft white. Hahaha, I'm learning something today.


----------



## diane278

Moirai said:


> I'm guessing your bathroom bulb has high lumens which is the measure of quantity of light, i.e. brightness and low Kelvin, i.e. soft white. Hahaha, I'm learning something today.


I’m learning from you!


----------



## Moirai

diane278 said:


> I’m learning from you!


Thank you! And I learned a lot from you ladies too.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> ..
> On the subject of googling I have been googling ways to build muscle when you hate weights. Still comes down to the fact that you have to do something weight bearing. Shucks.



I was loathe to do any sort of weight training for years. My sister does it and has for a long time. I finally gave it a serious go three years ago and I haven’t looked back.  The trick is start easy and slow.  And start with body weight exercises.  How about this:

10 squats
10 counter push ups
10 seconds of plank
10 jumping jacks without the jumping part.  Do the arm raise part and step out.

Now do this every day for a week.  It should take about 1-2 minutes.
My hope is you’ll get the hang of that and want a bit more.

I do a little bit of strength work every single day.  About 2-6 minutes. Each month I set a new challenge for myself and do that wee workout everyday for that month. I started it last December when I decided I wanted to be able to do full push ups.


----------



## grietje

I’m at our place on the coast and it’s minimal living!  We have 1000 sq ft cottage and share a closet and a dresser. We have two sets of sheets, six towels, and four or five dish towels. It’s all comfy clothes with one outfit that could be considered dressy.  And we love It here. This is my half of the closet.
	

		
			
		

		
	



The bag holds the things I carry between Sacramento and Bodega Bay. The top drawer is my staging area for things that go back with me.  The drawers below hold sweatshirts, shoes, swim wear, and scarf, hat and gloves when it gets cold.  The big white thing on the shelf holds bedding for the guest bed.  I could organize it a bit to make it look a bit prettier. I’ll save that for our next visit.


And this is my half of thE dresser.  Top drawer is socks, undies and pajamas; midddle is T-shirt’s and shorts, and bottom drawer is exercise clothes. I use IKEA cloth boxes to organize things.


----------



## grietje

And here’s Harry wondering why Mama is taking photos.


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> I’m at our place on the coast and it’s minimal living!  We have 1000 sq ft cottage and share a closet and a dresser. We have two sets of sheets, six towels, and four or five dish towels. It’s all comfy clothes with one outfit that could be considered dressy.  And we love It here. This is my half of the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201790
> 
> The bag holds the things I carry between Sacramento and Bodega Bay. The top drawer is my staging area for things that go back with me.  The drawers below hold sweatshirts, shoes, swim wear, and scarf, hat and gloves when it gets cold.  The big white thing on the shelf holds bedding for the guest bed.  I could organize it a bit to make it look a bit prettier. I’ll save that for our next visit.
> View attachment 4201791
> 
> And this is my half of thE dresser.  Top drawer is socks, undies and pajamas; midddle is T-shirt’s and shorts, and bottom drawer is exercise clothes. I use IKEA cloth boxes to organize things.




I love how everything has its place, and how much thought you’ve put into this.


----------



## Moirai

@grietje your cottage sounds like a fun place to be. Harry is adorable!

I have some time off this week and my goal is to clean out my closet. Who am I kidding, I'll settle for at least part of it. DH has been egging me on. I asked, One out and one in? His reply, Sure, more things that you don't wear. Ouch! The truth hurts. He's lucky I love him so. Truth be told, there's at least one or two or three or more dresses I've purchased over past few years that haven't been worn yet. Yes, I'm talking about you, floor length black dress with a lace top if I remember correctly.


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> I’m at our place on the coast and it’s minimal living!  We have 1000 sq ft cottage and share a closet and a dresser. We have two sets of sheets, six towels, and four or five dish towels. It’s all comfy clothes with one outfit that could be considered dressy.  And we love It here. This is my half of the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201790
> 
> The bag holds the things I carry between Sacramento and Bodega Bay. The top drawer is my staging area for things that go back with me.  The drawers below hold sweatshirts, shoes, swim wear, and scarf, hat and gloves when it gets cold.  The big white thing on the shelf holds bedding for the guest bed.  I could organize it a bit to make it look a bit prettier. I’ll save that for our next visit.
> View attachment 4201791
> 
> And this is my half of thE dresser.  Top drawer is socks, undies and pajamas; midddle is T-shirt’s and shorts, and bottom drawer is exercise clothes. I use IKEA cloth boxes to organize things.



You certainly have a great system worked out. I’m contemplating a two location living arrangement and one concern is having to constantly carry things back and forth. I need to remember how you accomplished this.

Morai, happy cleaning out. If you will really never wear stuff send it to consignment or donate. Or perhaps tweak things to make them more wearable or repurpose them.  I have done so much but I’m planning another pass. What I need are a few good snow days with nothing else to do. 

Does anyone else have a big stash of buttons for clothes they no longer have? I keep everything together but there is a lot! (Chanel buttons are separate because they are so important.) It would probably take me an hour or more to just go through and weed out buttons.


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> View attachment 4201799
> 
> And here’s Harry wondering why Mama is taking photos.



He has the same annoyed look that my dog gets when I start playing in my closet. What a sweetie.


----------



## grietje

EmileH said:


> You certainly have a great system worked out. I’m contemplating a two location living arrangement and one concern is having to constantly carry things back and forth. I need to remember how you accomplished this...



What DH and I ended up doing is buying two of something we really really liked—a favorite sweatshirt, shoes, shorts, jacket.  Some of it is exactly the same but most is a different color — say, a blue for Bodega and red for Sacramento.  If I wanted to then I could switch. In the beginning I brought my old used stuff to Bodega but then I longed for my things in Sac so I slowly replaced with newer things.  Also, life is super casual here so I don’t need dresses or heels. All that stays in Sac.  I’ve found that with ‘same but diffferent’ I I feel I have variety and still look good and don’t long for stuff in Sac or vice versa.

The bag is in a hall closet and both DH and I use it for stuff we want to remember to take. It can be shampoo, dog treats, a charger, clothes that belong in Bodega that we wore back, etc.  It seems to work.


----------



## momasaurus

grietje said:


> What DH and I ended up doing is buying two of something we really really liked—a favorite sweatshirt, shoes, shorts, jacket.  Some of it is exactly the same but most is a different color — say, a blue for Bodega and red for Sacramento.  If I wanted to then I could switch. In the beginning I brought my old used stuff to Bodega but then I longed for my things in Sac so I slowly replaced with newer things.  Also, life is super casual here so I don’t need dresses or heels. All that stays in Sac.  I’ve found that with ‘same but diffferent’ I I feel I have variety and still look good and don’t long for stuff in Sac or vice versa.
> 
> The bag is in a hall closet and both DH and I use it for stuff we want to remember to take. It can be shampoo, dog treats, a charger, clothes that belong in Bodega that we wore back, etc.  It seems to work.



Yes, I think the “staging area” and a small duffel bag in a designated place is the way to make this work. I tried going between city apartment and country house for several years with 2 small children and a few jobs. It seemed the shoes that went with a certain dress were never with the dress, etc. but—we managed! Last night I ran into old grad school friends where are now retired and bicoastal. The “retired” part also helps the situation LOL! Also digital everything (well, not clothing just yet!).


----------



## tbbbjb

momasaurus said:


> Yes, I think the “staging area” and a small duffel bag in a designated place is the way to make this work. I tried going between city apartment and country house for several years with 2 small children and a few jobs. It seemed the shoes that went with a certain dress were never with the dress, etc. but—we managed! Last night I ran into old grad school friends where are now retired and bicoastal. The “retired” part also helps the situation LOL! Also digital everything (well, not clothing just yet!).



I really like the “well, not clothing just yet!”

Wouldn’t that solve so many of our problems?


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I was loathe to do any sort of weight training for years. My sister does it and has for a long time. I finally gave it a serious go three years ago and I haven’t looked back.  The trick is start easy and slow.  And start with body weight exercises.  How about this:
> 
> 10 squats
> 10 counter push ups
> 10 seconds of plank
> 10 jumping jacks without the jumping part.  Do the arm raise part and step out.
> 
> Now do this every day for a week.  It should take about 1-2 minutes.
> My hope is you’ll get the hang of that and want a bit more.
> 
> I do a little bit of strength work every single day.  About 2-6 minutes. Each month I set a new challenge for myself and do that wee workout everyday for that month. I started it last December when I decided I wanted to be able to do full push ups.



Ok i modified your list slightly and did my first set - of course, the push ups are the hardest thing. This is keep-upable.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I’m at our place on the coast and it’s minimal living!  We have 1000 sq ft cottage and share a closet and a dresser. We have two sets of sheets, six towels, and four or five dish towels. It’s all comfy clothes with one outfit that could be considered dressy.  And we love It here. This is my half of the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201790
> 
> The bag holds the things I carry between Sacramento and Bodega Bay. The top drawer is my staging area for things that go back with me.  The drawers below hold sweatshirts, shoes, swim wear, and scarf, hat and gloves when it gets cold.  The big white thing on the shelf holds bedding for the guest bed.  I could organize it a bit to make it look a bit prettier. I’ll save that for our next visit.
> View attachment 4201791
> 
> And this is my half of thE dresser.  Top drawer is socks, undies and pajamas; midddle is T-shirt’s and shorts, and bottom drawer is exercise clothes. I use IKEA cloth boxes to organize things.



If I were starting from scratch, this is where I would like to be. Of course, it is harder to reduce than to acquire. This is why if you are selling pizza toppings you start with the full boat (pepperoni, sausage, egg, basil, peppers, mushrooms, etc.) and ask customers to reduce. They always end up with more than building up from scratch.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> You certainly have a great system worked out. I’m contemplating a two location living arrangement and one concern is having to constantly carry things back and forth. I need to remember how you accomplished this.
> 
> Morai, happy cleaning out. If you will really never wear stuff send it to consignment or donate. Or perhaps tweak things to make them more wearable or repurpose them.  I have done so much but I’m planning another pass. What I need are a few good snow days with nothing else to do.
> 
> Does anyone else have a big stash of buttons for clothes they no longer have? I keep everything together but there is a lot! (Chanel buttons are separate because they are so important.) It would probably take me an hour or more to just go through and weed out buttons.



I used to have a button stash, and realized I never use it.... so out it went.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> What DH and I ended up doing is buying two of something we really really liked—a favorite sweatshirt, shoes, shorts, jacket.  Some of it is exactly the same but most is a different color — say, a blue for Bodega and red for Sacramento.  If I wanted to then I could switch. In the beginning I brought my old used stuff to Bodega but then I longed for my things in Sac so I slowly replaced with newer things.  Also, life is super casual here so I don’t need dresses or heels. All that stays in Sac.  I’ve found that with ‘same but diffferent’ I I feel I have variety and still look good and don’t long for stuff in Sac or vice versa.
> 
> The bag is in a hall closet and both DH and I use it for stuff we want to remember to take. It can be shampoo, dog treats, a charger, clothes that belong in Bodega that we wore back, etc.  It seems to work.



We do this too between PNW and SoCal. In SoCal I mostly have leggings, sweats and sweaters. In PNW I have leggings, sweats and sweaters, but all my work related wear. I have one set of “professional” wear for SoCal and end up planning to pack the rest if I have to do business meetings down south. The climates are different - lots of overlap for casual, but none for outerwear.


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> Ok i modified your list slightly and did my first set - of course, the push ups are the hardest thing. This is keep-upable.


Pushups are one of the most underrated exercises ever. Arms chest shoulders core....awesomeness. If you can work your way up to doing decline PU (feet on a bench) even better. There are GREAT bodyweight-only workouts in the Core-Fusions series....all you need is a mat and a few light weights...these are also great for between-heavy-lifting days.

Also for those of you afraid to lift weights, don't be. I lift as heavy as I can. Muscle burns fat and will keep you lean and strong, and as you get older it's even more important to retain muscle.


----------



## WingNut

EmileH said:


> You certainly have a great system worked out. I’m contemplating a two location living arrangement and one concern is having to constantly carry things back and forth. I need to remember how you accomplished this.
> 
> Morai, happy cleaning out. If you will really never wear stuff send it to consignment or donate. Or perhaps tweak things to make them more wearable or repurpose them.  I have done so much but I’m planning another pass. What I need are a few good snow days with nothing else to do.
> 
> Does anyone else have a big stash of buttons for clothes they no longer have? I keep everything together but there is a lot! (Chanel buttons are separate because they are so important.) It would probably take me an hour or more to just go through and weed out buttons.



I actually DO have a button stash...going back to clothing I've had (and had disposed of) for 20 years!!! I had ignored it for so long and finally made use of an old train case I originally used for makeup. Tossed all he old buttons from things obviously gone, but saved anything that looked like it could be used as a general replacement. Also sorted in needles & spare threads from finer clothing.


----------



## More bags

scarf1 said:


> TBH not sure which diamond was the original engagement diamond in a simple solitaire setting. Later my Dad bought her a larger solitaire which she wore on her left hand. I think this was anniversary gift- sweet to take ,the original engagement diamond and add 2 more diamonds and have a custom gold setting. Luckily she had this done fairly late in life, so her ring size was larger so it fits me now.
> View attachment 4199718
> View attachment 4199719


Beautiful ring and lovely story about how it came to be.


----------



## EmileH

WingNut said:


> I actually DO have a button stash...going back to clothing I've had (and had disposed of) for 20 years!!! I had ignored it for so long and finally made use of an old train case I originally used for makeup. Tossed all he old buttons from things obviously gone, but saved anything that looked like it could be used as a general replacement. Also sorted in needles & spare threads from finer clothing.



Very impressive. The first snowy day I’m all over those buttons!


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Ok i modified your list slightly and did my first set - of course, the push ups are the hardest thing. This is keep-upable.



That’s the idea! To be able to stay with it. One of my personal mantra iis “set yourself up for victory not failure” I’ll check in with you as the week goes on.  You can do it!!
 (As I lounge lazily on the sofa watching football wondering when I’ll do my challenge for the day)


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Pushups are one of the most underrated exercises ever. Arms chest shoulders core....awesomeness. If you can work your way up to doing decline PU (feet on a bench) even better. There are GREAT bodyweight-only workouts in the Core-Fusions series....all you need is a mat and a few light weights...these are also great for between-heavy-lifting days.
> 
> Also for those of you afraid to lift weights, don't be. I lift as heavy as I can. Muscle burns fat and will keep you lean and strong, and as you get older it's even more important to retain muscle.



Lol, ok ok ok.... time to stop intellectualizing

I just read an article that was muscle building for weaklings and it said lift heavy things. Hahahaha


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> That’s the idea! To be able to stay with it. One of my personal mantra iis “set yourself up for victory not failure” I’ll check in with you as the week goes on.  You can do it!!
> (As I lounge lazily on the sofa watching football wondering when I’ll do my challenge for the day)



Hugs!!! I have the minimalist eating program established. This was my week to add something weight building.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Very impressive. The first snowy day I’m all over those buttons!



I have this image of all those buttons shaking with anxiety in the button box in anticipation of snow!!


----------



## festus

WingNut said:


> Pushups are one of the most underrated exercises ever. Arms chest shoulders core....awesomeness. If you can work your way up to doing decline PU (feet on a bench) even better. There are GREAT bodyweight-only workouts in the Core-Fusions series....all you need is a mat and a few light weights...these are also great for between-heavy-lifting days.
> 
> Also for those of you afraid to lift weights, don't be. I lift as heavy as I can. Muscle burns fat and will keep you lean and strong, and as you get older it's even more important to retain muscle.




This is a great reminder, thank you!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> We do this too between PNW and SoCal. In SoCal I mostly have leggings, sweats and sweaters. In PNW I have leggings, sweats and sweaters, but all my work related wear. I have one set of “professional” wear for SoCal and end up planning to pack the rest if I have to do business meetings down south. The climates are different - lots of overlap for casual, but none for outerwear.




That’s a lot of juggling!
Do you have separate entries in your app for the two sets of closet items?
All the more reason to go the minimalist and capsule wardrobe route!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Lol, ok ok ok.... time to stop intellectualizing
> 
> I just read an article that was muscle building for weaklings and it said lift heavy things. Hahahaha


You’re in luck! I’ll come up to visit and you can practice lifting me. I just weighed myself. 143 lbs. But before I arrive, you might want to invest in some new back heat pads....ones that haven’t  expired. I’m both heavy and bulky...two challenges in one. The good news is that I’m well-padded so you can drop me and I’ll bounce back.
The better news is that Grietje gave me a walking regime and it worked until I quit because the weather got hot....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> That’s the idea! To be able to stay with it. One of my personal mantra iis “set yourself up for victory not failure” I’ll check in with you as the week goes on.  You can do it!!
> (As I lounge lazily on the sofa watching football wondering when I’ll do my challenge for the day)


I’ve started back on the walking regime you set for me....
I’ve decided that if I have to, I’ll buy a piece of exercise equipment next summer.  I always slack off in the hot weather.


----------



## grietje

So I’m trying the thing where you put a bag in a separate area and see if you can live without it.  How long should I wait before I say ‘ok, it can go’?

I’ve also realized I’m a sucker for shower gel and lotion combs.  I have five back up pairings in my bathroom cupboard!  Will try to go through and only buy when I have one (dunno if I could do none).  I only have one back up shampoo and feeling a bit naked about that.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> So I’m trying the thing where you put a bag in a separate area and see if you can live without it.  How long should I wait before I say ‘ok, it can go’?
> 
> I’ve also realized I’m a sucker for shower gel and lotion combs.  I have five back up pairings in my bathroom cupboard!  Will try to go through and only buy when I have one (dunno if I could do none).  I only have one back up shampoo and feeling a bit naked about that.



I am the same with toilet paper, paper towels and marriott pens.... other items I have successful said no more multiples. I haven’t gotten rid of the multiples in products I use yet but am attrition through consumption.

I do have a plastic bag collection though that I need to aggressively do something with. It comes from hotel dirty Laundry bags.... and I use them for trash. But I don’t consume as fast as I collect.

Because I consign with Therealreal and they have a concierge in my city, she always leaves me a bag that I drop things into. For good will I don’t leave a bag out because the messiness bothers me, I just target a day and dump everything in. This works better for me since it leaves my house and I may have to live with regrets but I also have less which feels better than the regrets feel bad.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You’re in luck! I’ll come up to visit and you can practice lifting me. I just weighed myself. 143 lbs. But before I arrive, you might want to invest in some new back heat pads....ones that haven’t  expired. I’m both heavy and bulky...two challenges in one. The good news is that I’m well-padded so you can drop me and I’ll bounce back.
> The better news is that Grietje gave me a walking regime and it worked until I quit because the weather got hot....



When there is a will there is a way!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> That’s a lot of juggling!
> Do you have separate entries in your app for the two sets of closet items?
> All the more reason to go the minimalist and capsule wardrobe route!



I don’t - the casual wear is interchangeable so that doesn’t matter. For professional wear I have a black ponte skirt in SoCal and then usually pack the right blouse or sweater or jacket depending on the event or meetings and shoes.


----------



## doloresmia

Anyone else a serial changer? This is what I wore yesterday - consistent look oversized sweaters or sweatshirt with slim pants, but multiple changes due to temperature and outing type - work, dentist, acupuncture, dinner


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Anyone else a serial changer? This is what I wore yesterday - consistent look oversized sweaters or sweatshirt with slim pants, but multiple changes due to temperature and outing type - work, dentist, acupuncture, dinner
> 
> View attachment 4203165


Yup. Sweater over my sweats in the early morning.  Now that it’s cooler, a knit tunic with jeans until it warms up mid-day and then into a linen tunic for the hotter afternoon. If I go out to dinner, I change into a tunic that is fresh....meaning I didn’t nap in it during the afternoon. Otherwise, I stay in my afternoon tunic.  It’s like a badly played game of chess, where I move things around with little thought. Comfort is all, at this stage in my life...


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Yup. Sweater over my sweats in the early morning.  Now that it’s cooler, a knit tunic with jeans until it warms up mid-day and then into a linen tunic for the hotter afternoon. If I go out to dinner, I change into a tunic that is fresh....meaning I didn’t nap in it during the afternoon. Otherwise, I stay in my afternoon tunic.  It’s like a badly played game of chess, where I move things around with little thought. Comfort is all, at this stage in my life...



Thank you for making me chuckle!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Anyone else a serial changer? This is what I wore yesterday - consistent look oversized sweaters or sweatshirt with slim pants, but multiple changes due to temperature and outing type - work, dentist, acupuncture, dinner
> 
> View attachment 4203165



Please show us the individual looks. I would love to see the progression of outfits. Weekdays unfortunately it’s work clothes for me which I wear to run errands on the way home and then into exercise clothes to exercise then pajamas. Weekends I definitely change 2-3 times a day.


----------



## grietje

I wear, most days, three outfits a day:  morning is exercise wear, then work wear, then come home and put on lounge wear (which is either a sundress [summer] or sweats of some sort [winter]). I don’t think that’s serial changing though, or is it?

I have become a fan of the BCLC.  That stands for buttercup lingerie change.  A woman I swim with is nicknamed buttercup and she changes her undies several times a day.


----------



## grietje

Interesting about the plastic bags.  I don’t have many lying around as I use them quickly. As successful as I am, for some reason I am super hesitant to use my hefty tie bags.   Like I covet them!  I knot up DH’s dry cleaning/laundry plastic bags that his shirts come in and use those.  But I also like taking out trash. I’m realizing as I type that I have ALOT of idiosyncrasies!


----------



## grietje

Re the serial changing: what is rather funny is during the winter on weekends I change from various forms of exercise wear.  There’s exercise wear, then a modification (usually dry top and sweatshirt) to walk dogs, then a shower when I put on clean exercise wear (I guess that’s the ath-leisure part).

Oh!!!! I do serially change my sneakers.  I have running shoes, but change into my dog walking shoes and then will change again into my ‘girl-about-town’ sneaks.

Yes, definitely, no idiosyncrasies here.


----------



## Genie27

Now that I live with someone, I have a whole new category of at home clothes. I still need to toss some of my really old comfy sleep t’s, but I was able to downgrade a whole bunch of casual cotton skirts to home/patio use. I am now focusing on upgrading my summer work wardrobe with better items. *ahem*h silk*


----------



## gracekelly

I love reading this thread. There are so many things I can relate to. Buttons hoarding, yes I have a bag of them and yes I keep the Chanel buttons out of it. Gels, soap, shampoo moisturizer from various hotel stays were overtaking the the bathroom so I dealt with that. As for exercise I have been going to the gym forever but had to review my weight lifting after rotator cuff surgery so now I just use wimpy weights.  Still works out fine.   Weight bearing exercise is very important for your bones as you age. Lift cans of soup, it’s better than nothing!  

Of course none of us would have to think about reducing the amounts of stuff accumulated if we didn’t buy it in the first place.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Yup. Sweater over my sweats in the early morning.  Now that it’s cooler, a knit tunic with jeans until it warms up mid-day and then into a linen tunic for the hotter afternoon. If I go out to dinner, I change into a tunic that is fresh....meaning I didn’t nap in it during the afternoon. Otherwise, I stay in my afternoon tunic.  It’s like a badly played game of chess, where I move things around with little thought. Comfort is all, at this stage in my life...



Pull up pants are my all


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> Interesting about the plastic bags.  I don’t have many lying around as I use them quickly. As successful as I am, for some reason I am super hesitant to use my hefty tie bags.   Like I covet them!  I knot up DH’s dry cleaning/laundry plastic bags that his shirts come in and use those.  But I also like taking out trash. I’m realizing as I type that I have ALOT of idiosyncrasies!



That is hilarious - but I must covet paper towels and toilet paper


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Please show us the individual looks. I would love to see the progression of outfits. Weekdays unfortunately it’s work clothes for me which I wear to run errands on the way home and then into exercise clothes to exercise then pajamas. Weekends I definitely change 2-3 times a day.



Will work on something - yesterday due to the shapes everything would essentially look alike - but today I am already on outfit two [emoji8]


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> I love reading this thread. There are so many things I can relate to. Buttons hoarding, yes I have a bag of them and yes I keep the Chanel buttons out of it. Gels, soap, shampoo moisturizer from various hotel stays were overtaking the the bathroom so I dealt with that. As for exercise I have been going to the gym forever but had to review my weight lifting after rotator cuff surgery so now I just use wimpy weights.  Still works out fine.   Weight bearing exercise is very important for your bones as you age. Lift cans of soup, it’s better than nothing!
> 
> Of course none of us would have to think about reducing the amounts of stuff accumulated if we didn’t buy it in the first place.



Waaaaaaayyyyy to late for me to not have accumulated it. [emoji4]


----------



## doloresmia

Lovely article about minimalist kitchen design

https://www.realsimple.com/home-organizing/organized-kitchen-renovation-ideas


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Lovely article about minimalist kitchen design
> 
> https://www.realsimple.com/home-organizing/organized-kitchen-renovation-ideas


Kitchens are the toughest rooms for me to keep “simple”.....I’ve never had a kitchen I was able to keep decluttered


----------



## Voyageuse

I alphabetize my sweaters.


----------



## doloresmia

For you EmileH!

My outfits for today

8am meeting




1030am coffee shop




Running errands and following my grietje strength program




Dinner tonight




On the plus side after five and a half weeks of cleanse and now intermittent fasting, plus some clever supplements, I have fewer cravings. Cravings and habits are the thing I am working on for my minimalist transformation.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> For you EmileH!
> 
> My outfits for today
> 
> 8am meeting
> 
> View attachment 4203497
> 
> 
> 1030am coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 4203498
> 
> 
> Running errands and following my grietje strength program
> 
> View attachment 4203500
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 4203502
> 
> 
> On the plus side after five and a half weeks of cleanse and now intermittent fasting, plus some clever supplements, I have fewer cravings. Cravings and habits are the thing I am working on for my minimalist transformation.



Love that your jewelry and bags stayed the same. Your silhouettes remain the same, just the details change. That makes life so much easier. Thanks for sharing.  I have not quite put my thoughts together about how I could do something similar but my wheels are turning. 

Last year I lost about ten pounds. I was pretty close to goal weight. It has been a tough year and i put it back on. So now I’m trying to take it off again. Hey, i did it once right? .I just can’t eat even three small meals and lose. I am doing my healthier version of slim fast. Ii make canyon ranch smoothies for two meals a day and then eat one reasonable meal for dinner. That seems to work slowly but surely. My innovation this week was to find freezer cups that allow me to make them in batches and control the portion size better.


----------



## EmileH

Voyageuse said:


> I alphabetize my sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203466
> View attachment 4203467



Wow talk about organization


----------



## diane278

Voyageuse said:


> I alphabetize my sweaters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203466
> View attachment 4203467


I never even thought of this. I can see how it might help keep track of things.....


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Waaaaaaayyyyy to late for me to not have accumulated it. [emoji4]


Yes and we did not have the foresight to know that one day it all would just turn into a big PIA.   I am the recipient of a lot of my mother’s things and they are still sitting in boxes and not unpacked. My friends with children tell me that none if their kids want anything and they are stuck with all of it too


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Love that your jewelry and bags stayed the same. Your silhouettes remain the same, just the details change. That makes life so much easier. Thanks for sharing.  I have not quite put my thoughts together about how I could do something similar but my wheels are turning.
> 
> Last year I lost about ten pounds. I was pretty close to goal weight. It has been a tough year and i put it back on. So now I’m trying to take it off again. Hey, i did it once right? .I just can’t eat even three small meals and lose. I am doing my healthier version of slim fast. Ii make canyon ranch smoothies for two meals a day and then eat one reasonable meal for dinner. That seems to work slowly but surely. My innovation this week was to find freezer cups that allow me to make them in batches and control the portion size better.



Doll, add the concept of intermittent fasting - fast 16 hours, eat during 8 hour window - into your food management program if you haven’t already. I really think the combo will pay off.

I like this guy’s videos and he says he is a doctor [emoji3] so he must be right


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Yes and we did not have the foresight to know that one day it all would just turn into a big PIA.   I am the recipient of a lot of my mother’s things and they are still sitting in boxes and not unpacked. My friends with children tell me that none if their kids want anything and they are stuck with all of it too



Lol I told my daughter she was getting everything when I die and she would have to deal with it and like it. On the other hand, my father tried to send me a huge book of Chinese Communist artworks and I said maybe the local library might like it. Not really into Mao’s face on everything.


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Lol I told my daughter she was getting everything when I die and she would have to deal with it and like it. On the other hand, my father tried to send me a huge book of Chinese Communist artworks and I said maybe the local library might like it. Not really into Mao’s face on everything.


I think your dad would love the posters I brought back from China when I was there in 1980.  They show the Red Guard and women in military uniforms lined up holding rifles.  My fellow travel mates bought some too and then we were thrown out of the store by the manager who became convinced that the sales would be discovered and he would be thrown into prison for selling to us.  Poor guy.  He probably hid for the rest of the day.

I think my mother shared you attitude.  So mom, I really haven't dealt with it, and I am not really liking it.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Yes and we did not have the foresight to know that one day it all would just turn into a big PIA.   I am the recipient of a lot of my mother’s things and they are still sitting in boxes and not unpacked. My friends with children tell me that none if their kids want anything and they are stuck with all of it too



It’s a big trend. No one wants their parents’ things anymore. 



doloresmia said:


> Doll, add the concept of intermittent fasting - fast 16 hours, eat during 8 hour window - into your food management program if you haven’t already. I really think the combo will pay off.
> 
> I like this guy’s videos and he says he is a doctor [emoji3] so he must be right




I’ll give it a try. I almost do that now naturally. I’m hungry in the morning and early afternoon but not for dinner. I’m leaving for France for vacation in a few weeks so I’ll wait until I get back.


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> I’ll give it a try. I almost do that now naturally. I’m hungry in the morning and early afternoon but not for dinner. I’m leaving for France for vacation in a few weeks so I’ll wait until I get back.



Why don't you just follow what  your body is telling you?  Eat something at lunch (real food) and have the shake for dinner.


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> Why don't you just follow what  your body is telling you?  Eat something at lunch (real food) and have the shake for dinner.



You are absolutely right. That’s what i should do. I’m a prisoner in my office for the entire day so I have to bring a bagged lunch. It’s a very glamorous life. I suppose if I could get a delivery it would work.


----------



## gracekelly

I took a salad every day when I was working and just made it the night before and put it into a plastic container.    Put dressing in a small container on the side.  Usually tuna or chicken for the salad.  At least that way, you are in control of what you are eating and no hidden calories.  If you don't have a fridge, then just use an ice brick in an insulated small bag and it stays fresh.  It's all really very minimalist


----------



## doloresmia

Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.







My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> I used to have a button stash, and realized I never use it.... so out it went.





WingNut said:


> I actually DO have a button stash...going back to clothing I've had (and had disposed of) for 20 years!!! I had ignored it for so long and finally made use of an old train case I originally used for makeup. Tossed all he old buttons from things obviously gone, but saved anything that looked like it could be used as a general replacement. Also sorted in needles & spare threads from finer clothing.





EmileH said:


> Very impressive. The first snowy day I’m all over those buttons!





gracekelly said:


> I love reading this thread. There are so many things I can relate to. Buttons hoarding, yes I have a bag of them and yes I keep the Chanel buttons out of it. Gels, soap, shampoo moisturizer from various hotel stays were overtaking the the bathroom so I dealt with that. As for exercise I have been going to the gym forever but had to review my weight lifting after rotator cuff surgery so now I just use wimpy weights.  Still works out fine.   Weight bearing exercise is very important for your bones as you age. Lift cans of soup, it’s better than nothing!
> 
> Of course none of us would have to think about reducing the amounts of stuff accumulated if we didn’t buy it in the first place.


2 things keep coming up as things to reduce that I don't feel bad about boderline hoarding: toilet paper and buttons.

First, I'm never not going to have at least one full Costco-sized package of toilet paper in the apartment. It's a security blanket. No matter how bad anything gets, I will not run out of quality toilet paper. It's a personal measure of my success in life, really... Forget owning my condo or other adult milestones. I'm still inordinately pleased that I can afford to keep a case of Charmin im the closet.

Second, I like to sew, so my button stash isn't nearly big enough! (My fabric stash could use a diet, though... Does anybody want flocked neoprene? Want to trade for buttons? Haha)


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4203641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203643
> 
> 
> My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH


Wouldn’t you be most comfortable in the wide leg pant?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I need 3 buttons.


----------



## gracekelly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need 3 buttons.


Haha!  I think many here can help


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am always running out of toilet paper too. Constantly. 

My husband fills up the bowl (low flow in this country) with a very long ribbon of toilet paper before he sits down so he doesn't ever get splashed. My teenagers do the same, I suspect. I then can hear my husband pulling off toilet paper when he goes to the bathroom for about six rounds of wiping at least. I mean seriously if it takes that much paper, why not grab the mini shower sprayer right there and spray first and then just use the paper to blot your clan toushy dry??! That's what it's there for. 

So I'm basically living with forest killers who are extravagant in their use of toilet paper so our huge packs go away in like two days. 

Well there are six of us.....


----------



## FugitiveRouge

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I need 3 buttons.


I'm still not over button-hoarding, but I can spare some fabric.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4203641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203643
> 
> 
> My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH





gracekelly said:


> Wouldn’t you be most comfortable in the wide leg pant?


I also recommend the pants for comfort, but that skirt outfit is just so chic!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm still not over button-hoarding, but I can spare some fabric.



I have a room full of fabric!


----------



## EmileH

gracekelly said:


> I took a salad every day when I was working and just made it the night before and put it into a plastic container.    Put dressing in a small container on the side.  Usually tuna or chicken for the salad.  At least that way, you are in control of what you are eating and no hidden calories.  If you don't have a fridge, then just use an ice brick in an insulated small bag and it stays fresh.  It's all really very minimalist



If I’m having smoothies for my other meals I need one meal to be solid food, not s salad, preferably hot and sit down, not eaten at my desk. 



doloresmia said:


> Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4203641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203643
> 
> 
> My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH



Sigh. Love your neutral mixes. Are your trousers floor length or cropped?


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4203641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203643
> 
> 
> My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH


Your outfits are so well put together and chic, and your VCA


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> If I’m having smoothies for my other meals I need one meal to be solid food, not s salad, preferably hot and sit down, not eaten at my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Love your neutral mixes. Are your trousers floor length or cropped?


I'm amazed that you can get by on two smoothie meals, especially with your schedule. I tip my hat to you!!! I am such a baby, I would be treating myself to a big hot lunch, and then also a nice dinner.


----------



## WingNut

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am always running out of toilet paper too. Constantly.
> 
> My husband fills up the bowl (low flow in this country) with a very long ribbon of toilet paper before he sits down so he doesn't ever get splashed. My teenagers do the same, I suspect. I then can hear my husband pulling off toilet paper when he goes to the bathroom for about six rounds of wiping at least. I mean seriously if it takes that much paper, why not grab the mini shower sprayer right there and spray first and then just use the paper to blot your clan toushy dry??! That's what it's there for.
> 
> So I'm basically living with forest killers who are extravagant in their use of toilet paper so our huge packs go away in like two days.
> 
> Well there are six of us.....


I died laughing at this! I once went to a Japanese restaurant in Honolulu that had a Toto toilet with washlet & dryer features. I was so hooked we bought standard toto toilets for our new house and my parents gifted us washlet additions. Solves the problem of needing excessive quantities of TP! Now we have one in every bathroom,. Powder room one even lifts the lid automatically (and closes it....Hallelujah!!!). That one has a remote. Much fun at parties when guests are "unaware"


----------



## diane278

WingNut said:


> I died laughing at this! I once went to a Japanese restaurant in Honolulu that had a Toto toilet with washlet & dryer features. I was so hooked we bought standard toto toilets for our new house and my parents gifted us washlet additions. Solves the problem of needing excessive quantities of TP! Now we have one in every bathroom,. Powder room one even lifts the lid automatically (and closes it....Hallelujah!!!). That one has a remote. Much fun at parties when guests are "unaware"


Since were talking toilets....I’d expect no less on my favorite thread!....I used to have a toilet that occasionally got backed up. The plumber told me that he’d never had to fix a Toto toilet. That’s all it took. I have two bathrooms and they both have standard Toto toilets. Now he only has to visit when I get something stuck in the garbage disposal.

In addition, I’m also on the “never run out of good double-ply toilet paper” train. Should there be any doubt, this is just what’s out (11 rolls) in the larger of my two small bathrooms. There’s more in the cabinet.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Since were talking toilets....I’d expect no less on my favorite thread!....I used to have a toilet that occasionally got backed up. The plumber told me that he’d never had to fix a Toto toilet. That’s all it took. I have two bathrooms and they both have standard Toto toilets. Now he only has to visit when I get something stuck in the garbage disposal.
> 
> In addition, I’m also on the “never run out of good double-ply toilet paper” train. Should there be any doubt, this is just what’s out (11 rolls) in the larger of my two small bathrooms. There’s more in the cabinet.
> View attachment 4204181



Missed properly catching up on this thread yesterday.
I love how it has gone from @doloresmia's outfit to buttons to fabric to uber-organized sweater boxes to meal plans, exercise routines and... the natural progression of it all... to toilets.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I died laughing at this! I once went to a Japanese restaurant in Honolulu that had a Toto toilet with washlet & dryer features. I was so hooked we bought standard toto toilets for our new house and my parents gifted us washlet additions. Solves the problem of needing excessive quantities of TP! Now we have one in every bathroom,. Powder room one even lifts the lid automatically (and closes it....Hallelujah!!!). That one has a remote. Much fun at parties when guests are "unaware"



I love those!!!! Especially love the light up function for night time stumbling to the bathroom


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> Your outfits are so well put together and chic, and your VCA



Thank you! VCA and H is cliche but it works for me.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> If I’m having smoothies for my other meals I need one meal to be solid food, not s salad, preferably hot and sit down, not eaten at my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh. Love your neutral mixes. Are your trousers floor length or cropped?



These are floor length. To be honest, most cropped pants are floor length on me

This is what I ended up with - slight variation on my earlier pix.


----------



## gracekelly

WingNut said:


> I died laughing at this! I once went to a Japanese restaurant in Honolulu that had a Toto toilet with washlet & dryer features. I was so hooked we bought standard toto toilets for our new house and my parents gifted us washlet additions. Solves the problem of needing excessive quantities of TP! Now we have one in every bathroom,. Powder room one even lifts the lid automatically (and closes it....Hallelujah!!!). That one has a remote. Much fun at parties when guests are "unaware"


You need to go to Japan. We were there last September and these toilets were everywhere including the train station. The fancy hotels had the ones that even played music!  The DH didn’t care for them but I thought they were great.


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> Since were talking toilets....I’d expect no less on my favorite thread!....I used to have a toilet that occasionally got backed up. The plumber told me that he’d never had to fix a Toto toilet. That’s all it took. I have two bathrooms and they both have standard Toto toilets. Now he only has to visit when I get something stuck in the garbage disposal.
> 
> In addition, I’m also on the “never run out of good double-ply toilet paper” train. Should there be any doubt, this is just what’s out (11 rolls) in the larger of my two small bathrooms. There’s more in the cabinet.
> View attachment 4204181


Yes they are great. I have replaced with these too. No fussing with them at all


----------



## grietje

I have Toto toilets too!  I got the ones sized for tall people.  When I sit on a regular toilet it's always a bit of a surprise!


----------



## WingNut

grietje said:


> I have Toto toilets too!  I got the ones sized for tall people.  When I sit on a regular toilet it's always a bit of a surprise!


Same here!


----------



## WingNut

gracekelly said:


> You need to go to Japan. We were there last September and these toilets were everywhere including the train station. The fancy hotels had the ones that even played music!  The DH didn’t care for them but I thought they were great.


Yes....so nice...I've been numerous time since then. Always love the toilets there...(except for the height)


----------



## gracekelly

WingNut said:


> Yes....so nice...I've been numerous time since then. Always love the toilets there...(except for the height)


Haha. The height issue can be a problem.   I had trouble dealing with the ryokan. I’m not a floor person for everything. Now that was a minimalist hotel room!


----------



## bagnut1

I just love this thread and am delighted to find that it has segued into "toilet talk".  The first time I encountered a Toto was some years back in a NYC sushi restaurant.  A dear departed family member had been very, shall we say, "particular" about bathrooms (she carried individually wrapped seat covers in her handbag).  Whenever I sit on one of these I LOL thinking how she would have LOVED it!

And, I think this topic fits quite well with the idea of "minimalism" and "closets".


----------



## gracekelly

I don't think a person has experienced a minimalist hotel until they experience a ryokan.  I knew we would be sleeping on mats on the floor.  I knew we would be sitting at a table on the floor.  What I didn't know was that the little dressing table with mirror would be on the floor!  lol!  I couldn't deal with that.  All that kneeling was not working for my craptoid knees.


----------



## doloresmia

bagnut1 said:


> I just love this thread and am delighted to find that it has segued into "toilet talk".  The first time I encountered a Toto was some years back in a NYC sushi restaurant.  A dear departed family member had been very, shall we say, "particular" about bathrooms (she carried individually wrapped seat covers in her handbag).  Whenever I sit on one of these I LOL thinking how she would have LOVED it!
> 
> And, I think this topic fits quite well with the idea of "minimalism" and "closets".



And let it not be forgotten many of us are uncloseted  toilet paper collectors!


----------



## doloresmia

This article made me laugh - it is about a woman trying to recover from minimalism. There is a line in here that questions, what if you are just someone who likes things?

https://www.remodelista.com/posts/minimalism-is-overrated-pros-cons/


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> This article made me laugh - it is about a woman trying to recover from minimalism. There is a line in here that questions, what if you are just someone who likes things?
> 
> https://www.remodelista.com/posts/minimalism-is-overrated-pros-cons/


Perhaps a lot of the questions revolving around “minimalism” involve a reader’s interpretation of minimalism, clutter, simplicity, or hoarding. One person’s collection is another person’s hoard.  My version of simplicity is my youngest brother’s version of monastic emptiness. However, it goes without saying, that he’s wrong  .


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> These are floor length. To be honest, most cropped pants are floor length on me
> 
> This is what I ended up with - slight variation on my earlier pix.
> 
> View attachment 4204327



The way you wear your Hermes and VCA is not cliche. You mix and match things in a way that is never over done. You don’t look like a walking billboard. 

I am very interested in trouser silhouettes. I wear mostly slim cut trousers. It works for my body type but I’d like to switch things up a bit. I have one pair of wider cut cropped trousers that I get a lot of compliments on. If I wear a wider bottom I need a very fitted top or I look like a big oompaloompa... but I don’t love super fitted tops. So I’m interested in how you wear your drapey tops and wider bottoms. Thanks for sharing your outfit ideas.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> I'm amazed that you can get by on two smoothie meals, especially with your schedule. I tip my hat to you!!! I am such a baby, I would be treating myself to a big hot lunch, and then also a nice dinner.


... You gotta budget for the H addiction!



doloresmia said:


> I love those!!!! Especially love the light up function for night time stumbling to the bathroom


Have you heard of Potty Go? Poor (wo)man's version of Toto toilets... Hilarious but effective



gracekelly said:


> Haha. The height issue can be a problem.   I had trouble dealing with the ryokan. I’m not a floor person for everything. Now that was a minimalist hotel room!





gracekelly said:


> I don't think a person has experienced a minimalist hotel until they experience a ryokan.  I knew we would be sleeping on mats on the floor.  I knew we would be sitting at a table on the floor.  What I didn't know was that the little dressing table with mirror would be on the floor!  lol!  I couldn't deal with that.  All that kneeling was not working for my craptoid knees.


Hmmm. Clearly not trekkers. (And I don't mean the Next Generation type)



EmileH said:


> The way you wear your Hermes and VCA is not cliche. You mix and match things in a way that is never over done. You don’t look like a walking billboard.
> 
> I am very interested in trouser silhouettes. I wear mostly slim cut trousers. It works for my body type but I’d like to switch things up a bit. I have one pair of wider cut cropped trousers that I get a lot of compliments on. If I wear a wider bottom I need a very fitted top or I look like a big oompaloompa... but I don’t love super fitted tops. So I’m interested in how you wear your drapey tops and wider bottoms. Thanks for sharing your outfit ideas.


Try the front tuck! The half tuck from J Crew catalog images offers some structure and shape while keeping the drapy oversized look fresh


----------



## grietje

I wouldn’t say I’m minimalist.  I don’t have many knick knacks and I keep things clean. My walls have art on them but not a lot.  I definitely like warmth in a room and so there is some color or something whimsical or personal. I love the ocean so there are abalone shells here and there.

For example, here’s my bathroom (DH and I have our own). It’s clean but the big shell makes it personal.


As does this funny little crab. Pardon the swim suit. That’s my drying spot for my workout suits.


----------



## gracekelly

FugitiveRouge said:


> ...
> 
> Hmmm. Clearly not trekkers. (And I don't mean the Next Generation type)
> 
> 
> Try the front tuck! The half tuck from J Crew catalog images offers some structure and shape while keeping the drapy oversized look fresh


You got that right. I did my share of trekking back in the day. Now I want to be able to comb my hair and put on my make up without kneeling on the floor


----------



## FugitiveRouge

gracekelly said:


> You got that right. I did my share of trekking back in the day. Now I want to be able to comb my hair and put on my make up without kneeling on the floor


 there's nothing like lacking to give you appreciation for having!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Aren't options the ultimate luxury?


----------



## gracekelly

FugitiveRouge said:


> there's nothing like lacking to give you appreciation for having!


Yes!  I couldn’t wait to sit in a real chair and sleep in a real bed


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> View attachment 4204783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t say I’m minimalist.  I don’t have many knick knacks and I keep things clean. My walls have art on them but not a lot.  I definitely like warmth in a room and so there is some color or something whimsical or personal. I love the ocean so there are abalone shells here and there.
> 
> For example, here’s my bathroom (DH and I have our own). It’s clean but the big shell makes it personal.
> View attachment 4204778
> 
> As does this funny little crab. Pardon the swim suit. That’s my drying spot for my workout suits.
> View attachment 4204783




Such clean lines and no clutter!  Alas, my bathroom surfaces are the diametric opposite- teenagers seem to spread their stuff e v e r y w h e r e.


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> The way you wear your Hermes and VCA is not cliche. You mix and match things in a way that is never over done. You don’t look like a walking billboard.
> 
> I am very interested in trouser silhouettes. I wear mostly slim cut trousers. It works for my body type but I’d like to switch things up a bit. I have one pair of wider cut cropped trousers that I get a lot of compliments on. If I wear a wider bottom I need a very fitted top or I look like a big oompaloompa... but I don’t love super fitted tops. So I’m interested in how you wear your drapey tops and wider bottoms. Thanks for sharing your outfit ideas.


Same problem here.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> View attachment 4204783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn’t say I’m minimalist.  I don’t have many knick knacks and I keep things clean. My walls have art on them but not a lot.  I definitely like warmth in a room and so there is some color or something whimsical or personal. I love the ocean so there are abalone shells here and there.
> 
> For example, here’s my bathroom (DH and I have our own). It’s clean but the big shell makes it personal.
> View attachment 4204778
> 
> As does this funny little crab. Pardon the swim suit. That’s my drying spot for my workout suits.
> View attachment 4204783



Love the tile!!!! And cleanness of the look


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> The way you wear your Hermes and VCA is not cliche. You mix and match things in a way that is never over done. You don’t look like a walking billboard.
> 
> I am very interested in trouser silhouettes. I wear mostly slim cut trousers. It works for my body type but I’d like to switch things up a bit. I have one pair of wider cut cropped trousers that I get a lot of compliments on. If I wear a wider bottom I need a very fitted top or I look like a big oompaloompa... but I don’t love super fitted tops. So I’m interested in how you wear your drapey tops and wider bottoms. Thanks for sharing your outfit ideas.



Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.

Absolutely my go to is a cropped or fitted top with wide legged pants, particularly if they are structured so don’t move a lot when you move. If the wide leg pants flow well and drapes to your hips and legs then you have a lot more options for what you wear.

Note: I avoid pleats at all costs because I think they tend to add bulk and wide leg pants look best when they create a nice inverted triangle. Fit is really key.

Find things that Accentuate the waist - so the poncho look I posted yesterday creates a visual triangle from the top down drawing the eye to the waist and the pant structure do the same from the bottom up for a geometric figure eight.

I don’t think you have to wear heels and so I show a variety of heels and heel styles.... but stilettos can be a nice contrast as you know with wide leg. If i wear culottes I must wear heels and I prefer stiletto boots or shoes in that case.

Looks 

The jeans are combined with a longer shearling vest. The vest probably hits mid thigh and is not close to the body. The sweater is fitted. The clever thing about the vest is it masks the butt and waist awkwardness. The sweater can accentuate belly folds which I don’t like 




This blue/tan combo pairs a poofy junya watanabe jacket with wool gabardine pants. This breaks the norm of having two bulky pieces. the pants have a nice drape and so fit closer to the body and are less structured. The jacket itself is cropped with soft shoulders 




The shirt is a long tunic a la Diane and paired with a long Donna Karan New York wrapped cardigan so again it creates a visual line. The pants in this case are wool gabardine and flow when i walk. This works for structured pants too




Below I am using a high low draped rick Owens sweater with black pants. Two things work here for me - the light dark combination (have posted another iteration of this with a black sweater and tan pants) and this sweater is shorter in the front and does not cover the belly which can, depending on the cut and weight make one look heavier 




Longline sweaters Like the Alexander McQueen can be worn over wide legged pants- again this draws the eye down. This particular combo breaks my rules about drape and fabric, as the Joseph pants are very bulky, the combination works because of the visual line created.




As you can see I favor asymmetrical shapes but I don’t think that is the key - it really comes down to the way you draw the eye by using color, fabric and drape.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.
> 
> Absolutely my go to is a cropped or fitted top with wide legged pants, particularly if they are structured so don’t move a lot when you move. If the wide leg pants flow well and drapes to your hips and legs then you have a lot more options for what you wear.
> 
> Note: I avoid pleats at all costs because I think they tend to add bulk and wide leg pants look best when they create a nice inverted triangle. Fit is really key.
> 
> Find things that Accentuate the waist - so the poncho look I posted yesterday creates a visual triangle from the top down drawing the eye to the waist and the pant structure do the same from the bottom up for a geometric figure eight.
> 
> I don’t think you have to wear heels and so I show a variety of heels and heel styles.... but stilettos can be a nice contrast as you know with wide leg. If i wear culottes I must wear heels and I prefer stiletto boots or shoes in that case.
> 
> Looks
> 
> The jeans are combined with a longer shearling vest. The vest probably hits mid thigh and is not close to the body. The sweater is fitted. The clever thing about the vest is it masks the butt and waist awkwardness. The sweater can accentuate belly folds which I don’t like
> 
> View attachment 4205053
> 
> 
> This blue/tan combo pairs a poofy junya watanabe jacket with wool gabardine pants. This breaks the norm of having two bulky pieces. the pants have a nice drape and so fit closer to the body and are less structured. The jacket itself is cropped with soft shoulders
> 
> View attachment 4205054
> 
> 
> The shirt is a long tunic a la Diane and paired with a long Donna Karan New York wrapped cardigan so again it creates a visual line. The pants in this case are wool gabardine and flow when i walk. This works for structured pants too
> 
> View attachment 4205055
> 
> 
> Below I am using a high low draped rick Owens sweater with black pants. Two things work here for me - the light dark combination (have posted another iteration of this with a black sweater and tan pants) and this sweater is shorter in the front and does not cover the belly which can, depending on the cut and weight make one look heavier
> 
> View attachment 4205056
> 
> 
> Longline sweaters Like the Alexander McQueen can be worn over wide legged pants- again this draws the eye down. This particular combo breaks my rules about drape and fabric, as the Joseph pants are very bulky, the combination works because of the visual line created.
> 
> View attachment 4205057
> 
> 
> As you can see I favor asymmetrical shapes but I don’t think that is the key - it really comes down to the way you draw the eye by using color, fabric and drape.


I like every one of those looks! How do you find pants that fit? I struggle with it. I’ve pretty much given up trying on pants in most stores as it’s so discouraging. Thus, my multiples in jeans..... This thread may get me back into a fitting room with a gazillion pairs of pants looking for something that fits. If that happens, I’ll be posting photos here looking for help.....


----------



## diane278

These cropped pants just arrived after my previous post.  Ordered from my local j.crew store. Shopping here is very limited.
I think this sweater is too long. But are the pants too short? I pulled on espadrilles because they were handy. Would wear a flat shoe.  The inseam is 25 1/2”. My usual inseam is only an inch or two longer.
Keep scrolling...it gets worse...


This sweater is too small but demonstrates why I go for longer, looser tops. I have no waist.


----------



## bagnut1

doloresmia said:


> Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.


What a great set of looks!  Can I ask who makes those sneakers with the strap?


----------



## MiaT

Oh my this thread moves quickly!  (Not complaining about that as it gives me more to catch up with everyone, but that's what happens when you go out of town!)

Phew!  Feel better seeing closets and organization and wardrobes and bags.


----------



## doloresmia

bagnut1 said:


> What a great set of looks!  Can I ask who makes those sneakers with the strap?



Hermès [emoji4] a little treat from my summer trip to Paris


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> Hermès [emoji4] a little treat from my summer trip to Paris


Picture does not appear.  So want to see!

Opps, my mistake - now I SEE!  thank you, - helps to read fully.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> These cropped pants just arrived after my previous post.  Ordered from my local j.crew store. Shopping here is very limited.
> I think this sweater is too long. But are the pants too short? I pulled on espadrilles because they were handy. Would wear a flat shoe.  The inseam is 25 1/2”. My usual inseam is only an inch or two longer.
> Keep scrolling...it gets worse...
> View attachment 4205151
> 
> This sweater is too small but demonstrates why I go for longer, looser tops. I have no waist.
> View attachment 4205152



Well I think you do the right things for long or no waisted shape which do well with long tunics, empire waist and something that draws the eye to the neckline. Patterns and cuts that mimic curve...

I am not a huge fan of j crew, they don’t fit my body. For my personal taste the pants you show should be more fitted at the hip. 

Higher waisted pants, pants with a wide waist band, and some stretchy material included help to create some impression of fit

This Oprah article is better at explaining pants and gives some options

http://www.oprah.com/style/pants-that-fit-women-with-straight-hips/all


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I also went through a period where I had some weight gain that I was struggling with.  I felt the same about some of my clothing...that I’d never find similar items again.  I took those pieces out of my closet and put them in a closet in my study.  I gave myself some time to see what life was like without them.  And to remove some of the pressure I was imposing on myself.
> Eventually, most of the weight came off.  Some of them I jumped back into and some of them I decided to let go of, as my body had shifted around a bit.  But, I think having them out of my sight while they didn’t fit, helped me deal with the self-imposed pressure.  So, rather than discarding the pieces you love, you might want to try giving them a holiday for awhile.



Interesting, I should think like this as I gained a great deal of weight for medical treatment (I'm fine now) but I kept all the old clothes and am determined not to purchase anything fitted until I am back to my old weight.  I've lost half the extra weight but yikes that last part is stubborn.  

But who amI kidding?  Trying to cull and I still have a pair of demin jeans and a skirt from decades ago that I cannot seem to toss...


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Picture does not appear.  So want to see!



Oh! I didn’t post another one, but these are the sneakers. They were MUCH cheaper in Paris... and my last extravagance before entering entrepreneurland 

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/run-sneaker-H182153Zv4E360/


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> Oh! I didn’t post another one, but these are the sneakers. They were MUCH cheaper in Paris... and my last extravagance before entering entrepreneurland
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/run-sneaker-H182153Zv4E360/


Thank you again.

I try to be a minimalist - but there are two brands that it would not be possible - Hermès and BV.  
(Alas the funds are not in line with that delusional thinking but I try!)


----------



## bagnut1

doloresmia said:


> Hermès [emoji4] a little treat from my summer trip to Paris


tx!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Well I think you do the right things for long or no waisted shape which do well with long tunics, empire waist and something that draws the eye to the neckline. Patterns and cuts that mimic curve...
> I am not a huge fan of j crew, they don’t fit my body. For my personal taste the pants you show should be more fitted at the hip.
> Higher waisted pants, pants with a wide waist band, and some stretchy material included help to create some impression of fit
> This Oprah article is better at explaining pants and gives some options
> http://www.oprah.com/style/pants-that-fit-women-with-straight-hips/all[/QUOTE
> 
> Thank you! I needed the input! This was my first time trying j.crew. I’m grateful that most of my daily life can be covered by various versions of jeans.



Thank You. I needed that input! This was my first time trying j.crew. I’m grateful that most of my daily life can be covered by various versions of jeans....


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.
> 
> Absolutely my go to is a cropped or fitted top with wide legged pants, particularly if they are structured so don’t move a lot when you move. If the wide leg pants flow well and drapes to your hips and legs then you have a lot more options for what you wear.
> 
> Note: I avoid pleats at all costs because I think they tend to add bulk and wide leg pants look best when they create a nice inverted triangle. Fit is really key.
> 
> Find things that Accentuate the waist - so the poncho look I posted yesterday creates a visual triangle from the top down drawing the eye to the waist and the pant structure do the same from the bottom up for a geometric figure eight.
> 
> I don’t think you have to wear heels and so I show a variety of heels and heel styles.... but stilettos can be a nice contrast as you know with wide leg. If i wear culottes I must wear heels and I prefer stiletto boots or shoes in that case.
> 
> Looks
> 
> The jeans are combined with a longer shearling vest. The vest probably hits mid thigh and is not close to the body. The sweater is fitted. The clever thing about the vest is it masks the butt and waist awkwardness. The sweater can accentuate belly folds which I don’t like
> 
> View attachment 4205053
> 
> 
> This blue/tan combo pairs a poofy junya watanabe jacket with wool gabardine pants. This breaks the norm of having two bulky pieces. the pants have a nice drape and so fit closer to the body and are less structured. The jacket itself is cropped with soft shoulders
> 
> View attachment 4205054
> 
> 
> The shirt is a long tunic a la Diane and paired with a long Donna Karan New York wrapped cardigan so again it creates a visual line. The pants in this case are wool gabardine and flow when i walk. This works for structured pants too
> 
> View attachment 4205055
> 
> 
> Below I am using a high low draped rick Owens sweater with black pants. Two things work here for me - the light dark combination (have posted another iteration of this with a black sweater and tan pants) and this sweater is shorter in the front and does not cover the belly which can, depending on the cut and weight make one look heavier
> 
> View attachment 4205056
> 
> 
> Longline sweaters Like the Alexander McQueen can be worn over wide legged pants- again this draws the eye down. This particular combo breaks my rules about drape and fabric, as the Joseph pants are very bulky, the combination works because of the visual line created.
> 
> View attachment 4205057
> 
> 
> As you can see I favor asymmetrical shapes but I don’t think that is the key - it really comes down to the way you draw the eye by using color, fabric and drape.



LOVE these.  Not just the outfits but also the rationale behind everything.  Thanks for taking the time to explain!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> LOVE these.  Not just the outfits but also the rationale behind everything.  Thanks for taking the time to explain!



Muah! You are so welcome.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Thank You. I needed that input! This was my first time trying j.crew. I’m grateful that most of my daily life can be covered by various versions of jeans....



I hear you! We know what works, fun to try different things occasionally but like you I stick to my uniform.


----------



## MiaT

Steve Jobs wore his uniform and wasn't questioned....at least not that I ever read about such.  I like a "uniform" too.  I have just upgraded the fabric and fit as I've gotten older. 

But I'm someone who has owned only one black evening gown and I wore that to every black tie function I attended since I bought it ages ago.  I like to think I just changed the jewellery or the bag to at least some of the functions.  It worked, it fit, and I paid a great deal for it so I was determined to get the use out of it.  So fond of that dress, and grateful that now if I ever receive a fancy invitation - I don't have to worry.

Sometimes I'd get a comment "Oh I remember that dress!" and often women would comment I was being practical.  (Note my social life is not walking red carpets needing a "new" dress each time.)  I never noticed if any males that saw me at the same events ever noticed the dress of course.


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> Steve Jobs wore his uniform and wasn't questioned....at least not that I ever read about such.  I like a "uniform" too.  I have just upgraded the fabric and fit as I've gotten older.
> 
> But I'm someone who has owned only one black evening gown and I wore that to every black tie function I attended since I bought it ages ago.  I like to think I just changed the jewellery or the bag to at least some of the functions.  It worked, it fit, and I paid a great deal for it so I was determined to get the use out of it.  So fond of that dress, and grateful that now if I ever receive a fancy invitation - I don't have to worry.
> 
> Sometimes I'd get a comment "Oh I remember that dress!" and often women would comment I was being practical.  (Note my social life is not walking red carpets needing a "new" dress each time.)  I never noticed if any males that saw me at the same events ever noticed the dress of course.


I bet a lot of those women wished they had the confidence to wear the same thing.  If something works, there’s no reason to change. At least not any I can think of....


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I bet a lot of those women wished they had the confidence to wear the same thing.  If something works, there’s no reason to change. At least not any I can think of....



You are very gracious.

I found the right dress - a classic timeless elegant dress (in my view) -  that one time and it would be a shame to let it hang in the closet and never be worn again.  Besides, for what it cost - I am still determined to get to use it.  Cost per wear, it's been a good investment.  I think I've worn it (almost embarrassed to say) more than fifteen times over the years.

I'm a little more careful about the shoes I found to match - because they actually fit and are comfortable but they wear out faster than the dress.

But if you see me wearing the dress for Halloween - then you can call me crazy  (Although I am still not the type to waste money on a "costume"  for a party when I can just as easily go buy chocolate to have all to myself and not give it away to Trick-or-Treaters so why waste time and go to a Halloween party? - but that another story!)


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.
> 
> Absolutely my go to is a cropped or fitted top with wide legged pants, particularly if they are structured so don’t move a lot when you move. If the wide leg pants flow well and drapes to your hips and legs then you have a lot more options for what you wear.
> 
> Note: I avoid pleats at all costs because I think they tend to add bulk and wide leg pants look best when they create a nice inverted triangle. Fit is really key.
> 
> Find things that Accentuate the waist - so the poncho look I posted yesterday creates a visual triangle from the top down drawing the eye to the waist and the pant structure do the same from the bottom up for a geometric figure eight.
> 
> I don’t think you have to wear heels and so I show a variety of heels and heel styles.... but stilettos can be a nice contrast as you know with wide leg. If i wear culottes I must wear heels and I prefer stiletto boots or shoes in that case.
> 
> Looks
> 
> The jeans are combined with a longer shearling vest. The vest probably hits mid thigh and is not close to the body. The sweater is fitted. The clever thing about the vest is it masks the butt and waist awkwardness. The sweater can accentuate belly folds which I don’t like
> 
> View attachment 4205053
> 
> 
> This blue/tan combo pairs a poofy junya watanabe jacket with wool gabardine pants. This breaks the norm of having two bulky pieces. the pants have a nice drape and so fit closer to the body and are less structured. The jacket itself is cropped with soft shoulders
> 
> View attachment 4205054
> 
> 
> The shirt is a long tunic a la Diane and paired with a long Donna Karan New York wrapped cardigan so again it creates a visual line. The pants in this case are wool gabardine and flow when i walk. This works for structured pants too
> 
> View attachment 4205055
> 
> 
> Below I am using a high low draped rick Owens sweater with black pants. Two things work here for me - the light dark combination (have posted another iteration of this with a black sweater and tan pants) and this sweater is shorter in the front and does not cover the belly which can, depending on the cut and weight make one look heavier
> 
> View attachment 4205056
> 
> 
> Longline sweaters Like the Alexander McQueen can be worn over wide legged pants- again this draws the eye down. This particular combo breaks my rules about drape and fabric, as the Joseph pants are very bulky, the combination works because of the visual line created.
> 
> View attachment 4205057
> 
> 
> As you can see I favor asymmetrical shapes but I don’t think that is the key - it really comes down to the way you draw the eye by using color, fabric and drape.



Thank you for this incredible analysis. I saved screenshots to study later. Wish I could comment intelligently. It was a long day. 

Who makes your lace up boots?  Love them


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> You are very gracious.
> 
> I found the right dress - a classic timeless elegant dress (in my view) -  that one time and it would be a shame to let it hang in the closet and never be worn again.  Besides, for what it cost - I am still determined to get to use it.  Cost per wear, it's been a good investment.  I think I've worn it (almost embarrassed to say) more than fifteen times over the years.
> 
> I'm a little more careful about the shoes I found to match - because they actually fit and are comfortable but they wear out faster than the dress.
> 
> But if you see me wearing the dress for Halloween - then you can call me crazy  (Although I am still not the type to waste money on a "costume"  for a party when I can just as easily go buy chocolate to have all to myself and not give it away to Trick-or-Treaters so why waste time and go to a Halloween party? - but that another story!)


 
I don’t think 15 times is even close to excessive.  After all, how many times would you wear a favorite pair of jeans?  Multiple times in one single month.

I no longer buy candy for Halloween.  I’d just eat it all. I’m terrible with sugar.  I save change all year in  jars and let the kids grab some change.  They don’t tend to grab very much. Kids run down the walkway yelling to their parents, ‘I got REAL money!” It’s hilarious.... And less fattening for me.


----------



## festus

MiaT said:


> Steve Jobs wore his uniform and wasn't questioned....at least not that I ever read about such.  I like a "uniform" too.  I have just upgraded the fabric and fit as I've gotten older.
> 
> But I'm someone who has owned only one black evening gown and I wore that to every black tie function I attended since I bought it ages ago.  I like to think I just changed the jewellery or the bag to at least some of the functions.  It worked, it fit, and I paid a great deal for it so I was determined to get the use out of it.  So fond of that dress, and grateful that now if I ever receive a fancy invitation - I don't have to worry.
> 
> Sometimes I'd get a comment "Oh I remember that dress!" and often women would comment I was being practical.  (Note my social life is not walking red carpets needing a "new" dress each time.)  I never noticed if any males that saw me at the same events ever noticed the dress of course.




It makes perfect sense especially if it's a timeless gown you feel good wearing.  I think that if you're happy in what you're wearing you will somehow shine brighter!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Thank you for this incredible analysis. I saved screenshots to study later. Wish I could comment intelligently. It was a long day.
> 
> Who makes your lace up boots?  Love them



Brain is fried too.  Didn't get any work done as was keeping up with current affairs, hence the fried brains.


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I don’t think 15 times is even close to excessive.  After all, how many times would you wear a favorite pair of jeans?  Multiple times in one single month.
> 
> I no longer buy candy for Halloween.  I’d just eat it all. I’m terrible with sugar.  I save change all year in  jars and let the kids grab some change.  They don’t tend to grab very much. Kids run down the walkway yelling to their parents, ‘I got REAL money!” It’s hilarious.... And less fattening for me.



...what about twenty times wearing the same dress in 25 years?  
Good point, and I'll wear that same pair of jeans multiple times a week it seems. 

Had to laugh at the kids with the "real money!"  I have zero will power with treats and living alone, well I cannot blame the cat when it all disappears.



festus said:


> It makes perfect sense especially if it's a timeless gown you feel good wearing.  I think that if you're happy in what you're wearing you will somehow shine brighter!



Thank you.  I am grateful I don't have to race out and buy a dress for when I happen to get to go to something fancy, just take it out of it's bag in the closet and then grumble for the cost of dry cleaning.  (I still hope to have another excuse to wear it again...)


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Thank you for this incredible analysis. I saved screenshots to study later. Wish I could comment intelligently. It was a long day.
> 
> Who makes your lace up boots?  Love them



Rest up my friend! the boots are Tod’s from a couple years ago.


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Steve Jobs wore his uniform and wasn't questioned....at least not that I ever read about such.  I like a "uniform" too.  I have just upgraded the fabric and fit as I've gotten older.
> 
> But I'm someone who has owned only one black evening gown and I wore that to every black tie function I attended since I bought it ages ago.  I like to think I just changed the jewellery or the bag to at least some of the functions.  It worked, it fit, and I paid a great deal for it so I was determined to get the use out of it.  So fond of that dress, and grateful that now if I ever receive a fancy invitation - I don't have to worry.
> 
> Sometimes I'd get a comment "Oh I remember that dress!" and often women would comment I was being practical.  (Note my social life is not walking red carpets needing a "new" dress each time.)  I never noticed if any males that saw me at the same events ever noticed the dress of course.



I agree - I am all for a uniform. Even though I love fashion, i like to simplify the choices and at my age know what looks good on my body. Usually. I still fall into the online shopping trap of looking at some model and thinking I could wear xxxx even though I am 8 inches shorter and several inches wider 

On another topic, I discovered this site looking for a peanut sauce recipe. the concept - nothing more than 10 ingredients, and no more than 30
Minute preparation time. I don’t really cook, but I started to mix things together usually in a bowl [emoji3] my go to is the peanut sauce with riced broccoli or cauliflower. So delicious! I love spicy sweet things.

https://minimalistbaker.com/


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> I agree - I am all for a uniform. Even though I love fashion, i like to simplify the choices and at my age know what looks good on my body. Usually. I still fall into the online shopping trap of looking at some model and thinking I could wear xxxx even though I am 8 inches shorter and several inches wider
> 
> On another topic, I discovered this site looking for a peanut sauce recipe. the concept - nothing more than 10 ingredients, and no more than 30
> Minute preparation time. I don’t really cook, but I started to mix things together usually in a bowl [emoji3] my go to is the peanut sauce with riced broccoli or cauliflower. So delicious! I love spicy sweet things.
> 
> https://minimalistbaker.com/



It's all a numbers game - I'd be okay with my weight if I could just rearrange where to put it.  
I've fallen into that trap too - see something on the computer and they make it look good and...

I really enjoy baking and cooking, thank you for the minimalist baker site.  (Here I am trying to cull that last of my physical cookbooks...had over 300 - Seriously - and I'm almost there.  Thankfully I don't count recipes stored on the computer as taking up a great deal of space.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I agree - I am all for a uniform. Even though I love fashion, i like to simplify the choices and at my age know what looks good on my body. Usually. I still fall into the online shopping trap of looking at some model and thinking I could wear xxxx even though I am 8 inches shorter and several inches wider
> 
> On another topic, I discovered this site looking for a peanut sauce recipe. the concept - nothing more than 10 ingredients, and no more than 30
> Minute preparation time. I don’t really cook, but I started to mix things together usually in a bowl [emoji3] my go to is the peanut sauce with riced broccoli or cauliflower. So delicious! I love spicy sweet things.
> 
> https://minimalistbaker.com/


I bookmarked that site.....thank you!


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> ...what about twenty times wearing the same dress in 25 years?
> Good point, and I'll wear that same pair of jeans multiple times a week it seems.
> 
> Had to laugh at the kids with the "real money!"  I have zero will power with treats and living alone, well I cannot blame the cat when it all disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I am grateful I don't have to race out and buy a dress for when I happen to get to go to something fancy, just take it out of it's bag in the closet and then grumble for the cost of dry cleaning.  (I still hope to have another excuse to wear it again...)


I think 20 times in 25 years is a pretty good run for your dress. Think of the many hours you’ve saved over all those years by not having to shop 19 additional times for a new dress you’d wear once.  I think that makes you one very smart cookie!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> These cropped pants just arrived after my previous post.  Ordered from my local j.crew store. Shopping here is very limited.
> I think this sweater is too long. But are the pants too short? I pulled on espadrilles because they were handy. Would wear a flat shoe.  The inseam is 25 1/2”. My usual inseam is only an inch or two longer.
> Keep scrolling...it gets worse...
> View attachment 4205151
> 
> This sweater is too small but demonstrates why I go for longer, looser tops. I have no waist.
> View attachment 4205152


I'm not going to comment on fit, styling, and outfit planning generally because I feel like Doloresmia had some great advice, but I would like to weigh on the pant length. To my eyes, the length is currently in limbo. They look like they tried to touch the tops of your shoes and failed in this instance. While a very slim pant could look nice at this length, the wider trouser cut looks more intentional and structured if it is hemmed to a point about 3" above the thinnest part of the ankle. 

I think the cropped look could work for you if you bared enough ankle to make a Victorian faint. Crops need a very intentional look.


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'm not going to comment on fit, styling, and outfit planning generally because I feel like Doloresmia had some great advice, but I would like to weigh on the pant length. To my eyes, the length is currently in limbo. They look like they tried to touch the tops of your shoes and failed in this instance. While a very slim pant could look nice at this length, the wider trouser cut looks more intentional and structured if it is hemmed to a point about 3" above the thinnest part of the ankle.
> 
> I think the cropped look could work for you if you bared enough ankle to make a Victorian faint. Crops need a very intentional look.


You’re right. I’ve never worn this kind of pant and had no idea what length would be right. Back in my day, they would have been called “flood” pants.... as in, “are you waiting for a flood?” Because the pants are slightly too short.

Both you and Doloresmia have confirmed my doubts. Thank you, ladies....


----------



## More bags

doloresmia said:


> For you EmileH!
> 
> My outfits for today
> 
> 8am meeting
> 
> View attachment 4203497
> 
> 
> 1030am coffee shop
> 
> View attachment 4203498
> 
> 
> Running errands and following my grietje strength program
> 
> View attachment 4203500
> 
> 
> Dinner tonight
> 
> View attachment 4203502
> 
> 
> On the plus side after five and a half weeks of cleanse and now intermittent fasting, plus some clever supplements, I have fewer cravings. Cravings and habits are the thing I am working on for my minimalist transformation.





doloresmia said:


> Debating some outfits for tomorrow work meeting. It is in a coffee shop with hard seats so I want to be comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 4203641
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203643
> 
> 
> My uniform is really so consistent I could get rid of so much more... and yet I am not ready yet. SMH


Your outfits are chic and elegant - great inspiration!


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> Love these discussions - This is probably duplicative to other things I have said, but it comes down to the color, fabric and drape of the pairing.
> 
> Absolutely my go to is a cropped or fitted top with wide legged pants, particularly if they are structured so don’t move a lot when you move. If the wide leg pants flow well and drapes to your hips and legs then you have a lot more options for what you wear.
> 
> Note: I avoid pleats at all costs because I think they tend to add bulk and wide leg pants look best when they create a nice inverted triangle. Fit is really key.
> 
> Find things that Accentuate the waist - so the poncho look I posted yesterday creates a visual triangle from the top down drawing the eye to the waist and the pant structure do the same from the bottom up for a geometric figure eight.
> 
> I don’t think you have to wear heels and so I show a variety of heels and heel styles.... but stilettos can be a nice contrast as you know with wide leg. If i wear culottes I must wear heels and I prefer stiletto boots or shoes in that case.
> 
> Looks
> 
> The jeans are combined with a longer shearling vest. The vest probably hits mid thigh and is not close to the body. The sweater is fitted. The clever thing about the vest is it masks the butt and waist awkwardness. The sweater can accentuate belly folds which I don’t like
> 
> View attachment 4205053
> 
> 
> This blue/tan combo pairs a poofy junya watanabe jacket with wool gabardine pants. This breaks the norm of having two bulky pieces. the pants have a nice drape and so fit closer to the body and are less structured. The jacket itself is cropped with soft shoulders
> 
> View attachment 4205054
> 
> 
> The shirt is a long tunic a la Diane and paired with a long Donna Karan New York wrapped cardigan so again it creates a visual line. The pants in this case are wool gabardine and flow when i walk. This works for structured pants too
> 
> View attachment 4205055
> 
> 
> Below I am using a high low draped rick Owens sweater with black pants. Two things work here for me - the light dark combination (have posted another iteration of this with a black sweater and tan pants) and this sweater is shorter in the front and does not cover the belly which can, depending on the cut and weight make one look heavier
> 
> View attachment 4205056
> 
> 
> Longline sweaters Like the Alexander McQueen can be worn over wide legged pants- again this draws the eye down. This particular combo breaks my rules about drape and fabric, as the Joseph pants are very bulky, the combination works because of the visual line created.
> 
> View attachment 4205057
> 
> 
> As you can see I favor asymmetrical shapes but I don’t think that is the key - it really comes down to the way you draw the eye by using color, fabric and drape.




Thank you for posting these. This is so helpful. I do like the wider pant legs and love these combinations! Who makes that furry vest in your first outfit? 

Here’s another challenge..with trainers being all the rage these days, aside from athletic wear, How would y’all style to not look like a middle aged tourist off a bus tour?  I confess that  I have found the comfort of trainers, so now I am trying to be somewhat chic?


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> You’re right. I’ve never worn this kind of pant and had no idea what length would be right. Back in my day, they would have been called “flood” pants.... as in, “are you waiting for a flood?” Because the pants are slightly too short.
> 
> Both you and Doloresmia have confirmed my doubts. Thank you, ladies....


I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles. 

I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

essiedub said:


> Here’s another challenge..with trainers being all the rage these days, aside from athletic wear, How would y’all style to not look like a middle aged tourist off a bus tour?  I confess that  I have found the comfort of trainers, so now I am trying to be somewhat chic?


I need this advice too. True story: I have been mistaken for a homeless person on multiple occasions. I blame the ugly but comfortable hiking shoes and practical rain jacket that I wear on my walk to and from work every day.  Please help.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles.
> 
> I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.



Thank you for this article. I struggled figuring out the proper length of my wide leg crops. I’ll have to pull them out and check them. 


Festus, I wasn’t able to keep up with current events but many people in the office were. There was a buzz in the air that was draining wasn’t there?


I also have not figured out trainers or sneakers as we call them. I like Delores’s wedges. They are more my style. But for a lot of walking on cobblestones and other difficult surfaces  I am trying to embrace the trend. I think it has to look like a deliberate contrast. Your overall look has to include at least one element of being dressed up and the sneakers serve as a contrast. A classic tweed jacket is a good example. A midi skirt that would otherwise look dressed up is another. I think its easier to pull off when you pick something like adidas than something that looks like running shoes. I still don’t wear sneakers enough to pop for expensive designer ones but I do think that also helps it to look deliberate. I don’t want to ruin my feet for heels with all of these comfortable shoes. My feet are really used to heels.


----------



## doloresmia

More bags said:


> Your outfits are chic and elegant - great inspiration!



Thank you! Hugs


----------



## Genie27

I saw a woman yesterday in the most stunning orangey-red wide-wale corduroy wife legged pants, with a cuff, black Moto and black boots. I admired the outfit for a whole block but should have taken a picture to share here. It helped that she was tall and slim, but also the lengths and fit of everything was right on.


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> Thank you for posting these. This is so helpful. I do like the wider pant legs and love these combinations! Who makes that furry vest in your first outfit?
> 
> Here’s another challenge..with trainers being all the rage these days, aside from athletic wear, How would y’all style to not look like a middle aged tourist off a bus tour?  I confess that  I have found the comfort of trainers, so now I am trying to be somewhat chic?



The furry vest is Karl Donahue - like this lust worthy thing but lighter color. He does go on sale with NAP [emoji3]

https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1079969/karl_donoghue/reversible-shearling-gilet

I love wearing trainers with everything.... and I think it works no matter what your age. I am 51 and this is what I do... and I was so happy when trainers became acceptable to wear!

1. Crisp white - of sneakers get dingy or dirty not allowed for fashion wear, gym wear ok!
2. Keep to more street friendly shapes, not running shoes for example even though a lot of high fashion houses have them now
3. Match with more professional looks or opposite, with jeans.... VS khakis or other more casual outfits
4, showing a little ankle is nice so i wear them with midi skirts that are long on me, cropped fitted pants... I do not wear them with knee length things a la 1980s style or minis - mainly because I don’t have the legs 

These are converse wedges 






These are adidas Stan smiths


----------



## essiedub

FugitiveRouge said:


> I need this advice too. True story: I have been mistaken for a homeless person on multiple occasions. I blame the ugly but comfortable hiking shoes and practical rain jacket that I wear on my walk to and from work every day.  Please help.



You are too funny!
Thanks for posting the link on crop lengths...ah 2” above ankle..running to check my pant lengths now


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I saw a woman yesterday in the most stunning orangey-red wide-wale corduroy wife legged pants, with a cuff, black Moto and black boots. I admired the outfit for a whole block but should have taken a picture to share here. It helped that she was tall and slim, but also the lengths and fit of everything was right on.



It’s so hard to get photos of people on the street. I’m not quick enough. Sounds like an amazing outfit. 



doloresmia said:


> The furry vest is Karl Donahue - like this lust worthy thing but lighter color. He does go on sale with NAP [emoji3]
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1079969/karl_donoghue/reversible-shearling-gilet
> 
> I love wearing trainers with everything.... and I think it works no matter what your age. I am 51 and this is what I do... and I was so happy when trainers became acceptable to wear!
> 
> 1. Crisp white - of sneakers get dingy or dirty not allowed for fashion wear, gym wear ok!
> 2. Keep to more street friendly shapes, not running shoes for example even though a lot of high fashion houses have them now
> 3. Match with more professional looks or opposite, with jeans.... VS khakis or other more casual outfits
> 4, showing a little ankle is nice so i wear them with midi skirts that are long on me, cropped fitted pants... I do not wear them with knee length things a la 1980s style or minis - mainly because I don’t have the legs
> 
> These are converse wedges
> View attachment 4206017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206019
> 
> 
> These are adidas Stan smiths
> 
> View attachment 4206020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206021



You have this all so organized. It’s amazing. I know. I need style book. Maybe I can hire someone to do it for me. [emoji23]

Your Hermes and VCA collection are gorgeous. I like that you chose some pieces that are a bit different and not the same thing that so many people have.


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> The furry vest is Karl Donahue - like this lust worthy thing but lighter color. He does go on sale with NAP [emoji3]
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1079969/karl_donoghue/reversible-shearling-gilet
> 
> I love wearing trainers with everything.... and I think it works no matter what your age. I am 51 and this is what I do... and I was so happy when trainers became acceptable to wear!
> 
> 1. Crisp white - of sneakers get dingy or dirty not allowed for fashion wear, gym wear ok!
> 2. Keep to more street friendly shapes, not running shoes for example even though a lot of high fashion houses have them now
> 3. Match with more professional looks or opposite, with jeans.... VS khakis or other more casual outfits
> 4, showing a little ankle is nice so i wear them with midi skirts that are long on me, cropped fitted pants... I do not wear them with knee length things a la 1980s style or minis - mainly because I don’t have the legs
> 
> These are converse wedges
> View attachment 4206017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206019
> 
> 
> These are adidas Stan smiths
> 
> View attachment 4206020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206021




Thanks *DoloresMia*! That vest is so lovely and lush..love the tailoring in it. too bad it’s not faux fur; I’d die of overheating 

The wardrobe vignettes are a great help. I see these pictures with tall slender models wearing “normal clothes” with running shoes and they look so good. When I copy the look, it’s well..not so successful  I guess height is forgiving


----------



## essiedub

EmileH said:


> I also have not figured out trainers or sneakers as we call them. I like Delores’s wedges. They are more my style. But for a lot of walking on cobblestones and other difficult surfaces  I am trying to embrace the trend. I think it has to look like a deliberate contrast. *Your overall look has to include at least one element of being dressed up* and the sneakers serve as a contrast. A *classic tweed jacket *is a good example. A midi skirt that would otherwise look dressed up is another. I think its easier to pull off when you pick something like adidas than something that looks like running shoes. I still don’t wear sneakers enough to pop for expensive designer ones but I do think that also helps it to look deliberate. I don’t want to ruin my feet for heels with all of these comfortable shoes. My feet are really used to heels.



This is good advice. I like the tweed jacket idea. I will try this something like this for the football game this weekend. It’s a night game and will be chilly and I don’t want to wear a parka but I do want to wear sneakers. I know that full length khakis and sneakers is the “bus tour” look..been there done that so definitely going to try the 2” crop!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> It’s so hard to get photos of people on the street. I’m not quick enough. Sounds like an amazing outfit.
> 
> 
> 
> You have this all so organized. It’s amazing. I know. I need style book. Maybe I can hire someone to do it for me. [emoji23]
> 
> Your Hermes and VCA collection are gorgeous. I like that you chose some pieces that are a bit different and not the same thing that so many people have.



Thanks! I love MyCloset now that it is set up. Last night I played with outfits for today while hanging out with my husband. He makes fun of me or complains when i am sitting in the closet contemplating or taking too much time putting outfits together.... and now i can do it right next to him without him knowing. Both of us are happy! Hahahah


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> Thanks *DoloresMia*! That vest is so lovely and lush..love the tailoring in it. too bad it’s not faux fur; I’d die of overheating
> 
> The wardrobe vignettes are a great help. I see these pictures with tall slender models wearing “normal clothes” with running shoes and they look so good. When I copy the look, it’s well..not so successful  I guess height is forgiving



Height is forgiving, but i like the 2 inch ankle rule for myself. I also am 5’ 1” as far as i know - short by most standards.

There are a lot of super nice faux options out there at many different price points. I am full up in the vest department, or I would have options for you. I do love a vest, but can only have so many as they are harder to pair than jackets.... and i have some AWESOME jackets.... too many.... which is why this winter will be about paring down the outerwear options!

EmileH was dead on in her advice on sneakers and pairing with one more professional piece. Even though i have one pair of horribly expensive H ones, i tend to choose adidas Stan smiths, converse or others that are less than $100.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I hoard jackets! I'm an outerwear junkie. I can toss the items that get laundered and that I thus get sick of eventually.....but a lovely coat? I'll keep it decades.


----------



## EmileH

essiedub said:


> This is good advice. I like the tweed jacket idea. I will try this something like this for the football game this weekend. It’s a night game and will be chilly and I don’t want to wear a parka but I do want to wear sneakers. I know that full length khakis and sneakers is the “bus tour” look..been there done that so definitely going to try the 2” crop!



Doloresmia summed it up way better than I could ever do.



doloresmia said:


> Thanks! I love MyCloset now that it is set up. Last night I played with outfits for today while hanging out with my husband. He makes fun of me or complains when i am sitting in the closet contemplating or taking too much time putting outfits together.... and now i can do it right next to him without him knowing. Both of us are happy! Hahahah



That’s too funny.


----------



## festus

essiedub said:


> Thank you for posting these. This is so helpful. I do like the wider pant legs and love these combinations! Who makes that furry vest in your first outfit?
> 
> Here’s another challenge..with trainers being all the rage these days, aside from athletic wear, How would y’all style to not look like a middle aged tourist off a bus tour?  I confess that  I have found the comfort of trainers, so now I am trying to be somewhat chic?




I love AGL sneakers.  They are incredibly comfortable and feel sneakery without looking like you forgot to take your day shoes to the gym and are wearing gym shoes all day.  

Leather
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/agl-pe.../Shoes/Sneakers & Athletic&color=pale leather
Suede
https://www.agl.com/us_en/girly-sneaker-5542.html


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers? The dress pants yoga pants are my favorite ! And I'm wearing a top from them today. They have good stuff; I usually order a few items once a year.
This is what I am wearing today. It's kind of scuba material. Non wrinkle and kind of shiny.




Functional pockets! I have it in peacock blue as well.


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I think 20 times in 25 years is a pretty good run for your dress. Think of the many hours you’ve saved over all those years by not having to shop 19 additional times for a new dress you’d wear once.  I think that makes you one very smart cookie!




Thank you.  My heart still went shopping for evening gowns and there was one that "got away" - well I knew spending that amount on a dress that I could only wear once (or maybe to a different event if none of the same people were there...Ha!) but I prefer my classic black one.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's called the billion dollar blouse and it's out of stock. 
https://www.betabrand.com/billion-dollar-peplum-blouse

Today I ordered with free international shipping and 20% off a few new pair of dress pants yoga pants such as these moto ones with seams and zippered pockets (so secure!) 


and a little black dress called the hourglass dress with built in shapewear:



As well as a travel hoodie. I have some trips coming up.



I love purple!


----------



## MiaT

FugitiveRouge said:


> I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles.
> 
> I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.




I like cropped pants - I call my version "Laura Petrie pants" - that Mary Tyler Moore wore in _The Dick Van Dyke Show_.
Easier for me, as I get tangled up in longer boot trousers.

And this is going to sound not very lady like.  But when having to use to facilities at a public restroom, I am a germaphobe and just cringe when several inches of fabric ends up on the floor around my shoes.  (Call me crazy.)


----------



## MiaT

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's called the billion dollar blouse and it's out of stock.
> https://www.betabrand.com/billion-dollar-peplum-blouse
> 
> Today I ordered with free international shipping and 20% off a few new pair of dress pants yoga pants such as these moto ones with seams and zippered pockets (so secure!)
> View attachment 4206084
> 
> and a little black dress called the hourglass dress with built in shapewear:
> View attachment 4206082
> 
> 
> As well as a travel hoodie. I have some trips coming up.
> View attachment 4206083
> 
> 
> I love purple!




Oh I like the dress yoga pants with the zippered pockets?

For travel I like the idea of a hoodie - again my being a germaphobe - and easier to rest your head within its own hoodie.  I prefer cashmere versions.  Then I feel I would wear it more often.   But your lovely purple version looks like it has more severe pockets - win win for travel.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers? The dress pants yoga pants are my favorite ! And I'm wearing a top from them today. They have good stuff; I usually order a few items once a year.
> This is what I am wearing today. It's kind of scuba material. Non wrinkle and kind of shiny.
> View attachment 4206073
> View attachment 4206074
> View attachment 4206075
> 
> Functional pockets! I have it in peacock blue as well.


That outfit looks perfect on you!


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers? The dress pants yoga pants are my favorite ! And I'm wearing a top from them today. They have good stuff; I usually order a few items once a year.
> This is what I am wearing today. It's kind of scuba material. Non wrinkle and kind of shiny.
> View attachment 4206073
> View attachment 4206074
> View attachment 4206075
> 
> Functional pockets! I have it in peacock blue as well.



Oh My Goodness! These guys show up in my instagram feed all the time and because of my obsession with these types of pants, i am really curious. Thanks for the review!

These look great on you!


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> I like cropped pants - I call my version "Laura Petrie pants" - that Mary Tyler Moore wore in _The Dick Van Dyke Show_.
> Easier for me, as I get tangled up in longer boot trousers.
> 
> And this is going to sound not very lady like.  But when having to use to facilities at a public restroom, I am a germaphobe and just cringe when several inches of fabric ends up on the floor around my shoes.  (Call me crazy.)



LOVE these pictures.

The gorgeous Audrey Hepburn also did this so beautifully. This is a great and classic look. I do the same, although end up having to roll pant cuffs generally to get there. My favorite right now are a summer weight The Row pair that i posted a few pix ago with converse wedges and a white button down; and Vince cropped and fitted ones that I wear all the time now that it is cooler.


----------



## Cookiefiend

MiaT said:


> I like cropped pants - I call my version "Laura Petrie pants" - that Mary Tyler Moore wore in _The Dick Van Dyke Show_.
> Easier for me, as I get tangled up in longer boot trousers.
> 
> And this is going to sound not very lady like.  But when having to use to facilities at a public restroom, I am a germaphobe and just cringe when several inches of fabric ends up on the floor around my shoes.  (Call me crazy.)


I love the Laura Petrie look!


----------



## MiaT

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers? The dress pants yoga pants are my favorite ! And I'm wearing a top from them today. They have good stuff; I usually order a few items once a year.
> This is what I am wearing today. It's kind of scuba material. Non wrinkle and kind of shiny.
> View attachment 4206073
> View attachment 4206074
> View attachment 4206075
> 
> Functional pockets! I have it in peacock blue as well.



I really like the purple shade and the cut - it fits you perfectly!  Of course the borrows fit you so well - great combination!


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> LOVE these pictures.
> 
> The gorgeous Audrey Hepburn also did this so beautifully. This is a great and classic look. I do the same, although end up having to roll pant cuffs generally to get there. My favorite right now are a summer weight The Row pair that i posted a few pix ago with converse wedges and a white button down; and Vince cropped and fitted ones that I wear all the time now that it is cooler.




Is this the Row pair you posted?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks everyone! My almost five year old was the photographer and took the photos and gave me instructions about how to stand and how my arms should be. 

And the jeans are€10 from Lidl, a German grocery store.


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers? The dress pants yoga pants are my favorite ! And I'm wearing a top from them today. They have good stuff; I usually order a few items once a year.
> This is what I am wearing today. It's kind of scuba material. Non wrinkle and kind of shiny.
> View attachment 4206073
> View attachment 4206074
> View attachment 4206075
> 
> Functional pockets! I have it in peacock blue as well.




That's a lovely top and looks great on you!  You have a fabulous figure!
I kind of look like an elongated octahedron in peplums...


----------



## Julide

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am always running out of toilet paper too. Constantly.
> 
> My husband fills up the bowl (low flow in this country) with a very long ribbon of toilet paper before he sits down so he doesn't ever get splashed. My teenagers do the same, I suspect. I then can hear my husband pulling off toilet paper when he goes to the bathroom for about six rounds of wiping at least. I mean seriously if it takes that much paper, why not grab the mini shower sprayer right there and spray first and then just use the paper to blot your clan toushy dry??! That's what it's there for.
> 
> So I'm basically living with forest killers who are extravagant in their use of toilet paper so our huge packs go away in like two days.
> 
> Well there are six of us.....


Too funny! I’m sorry for your toilet paper problem but it is so funny:rolf:


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles.
> 
> I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.


The chart of cropped pants is VERY helpful.  Thank you.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> The furry vest is Karl Donahue - like this lust worthy thing but lighter color. He does go on sale with NAP [emoji3]
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1079969/karl_donoghue/reversible-shearling-gilet
> 
> I love wearing trainers with everything.... and I think it works no matter what your age. I am 51 and this is what I do... and I was so happy when trainers became acceptable to wear!
> 
> 1. Crisp white - of sneakers get dingy or dirty not allowed for fashion wear, gym wear ok!
> 2. Keep to more street friendly shapes, not running shoes for example even though a lot of high fashion houses have them now
> 3. Match with more professional looks or opposite, with jeans.... VS khakis or other more casual outfits
> 4, showing a little ankle is nice so i wear them with midi skirts that are long on me, cropped fitted pants... I do not wear them with knee length things a la 1980s style or minis - mainly because I don’t have the legs
> 
> These are converse wedges
> View attachment 4206017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206019
> 
> 
> These are adidas Stan smiths
> 
> View attachment 4206020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206021


If you’d be comfortable doing so, I’d love to see some of your outfits on you.  It would help me to see all the parts together.....


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I need this advice too. True story: I have been mistaken for a homeless person on multiple occasions. I blame the ugly but comfortable hiking shoes and practical rain jacket that I wear on my walk to and from work every day.  Please help.


My fear is looking MDAL.


----------



## gracekelly

FugitiveRouge said:


> I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles.
> 
> I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.


Actually I didn’t care for what she was showing as her preferred length. I thought they were too short and cut the leg in an unflattering way.   I do agree that they shouldn’t be so long as to look like a long pant that was hemmed too short   It’s a slippery slope.


----------



## Voyageuse

This is my 17 year-old son’s minimalist closet.  We bickered over him keeping his Ts/accessories/socks in the shoeboxes on the left.

I pointed out that since I do his laundry, the boxes would be easier for me, but would happily get rid of them if he wanted to take over that chore.  That was the end of that.


----------



## essiedub

Voyageuse said:


> This is my 17 year-old son’s minimalist closet.  We bickered over him keeping his Ts/accessories/socks in the shoeboxes on the left.
> 
> I pointed out that since I do his laundry, the boxes would be easier for me, but would happily get rid of them if he wanted to take over that chore.  That was the end of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206606


Ya know..I kinda Ike this idea of storing stuff in these plastic shoe boxes. I wonder if I can make this work..hmm. Very nice *Voyageuse*. Contrary to popular opinion that boys are messy, I think quite the opposite. My DD is a complete slob. Her room looks like we’d been burglarized


----------



## Voyageuse

essiedub said:


> Ya know..I kinda Ike this idea of storing stuff in these plastic shoe boxes. I wonder if I can make this work..hmm. Very nice Voyageuse. Contrary to popular opinion that boys are messy, I think quite the opposite. My DD is a complete slob. Her room looks like we’d been burglarized



This made me laugh out loud!  I was a pig at his age.  My room looked like a crime scene.  

My husband and son are both pretty tidy.  I’m the one who takes us to the dark side of OCD.  Thankfully, they just go with it.  

These are the clear, plastic, small shoe boxes from The Container Store.  I use them everywhere (including the fridge)


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Is this the Row pair you posted?
> View attachment 4206185



Yes - they are the row straight leg pants - they do a version every season.


----------



## MiaT

Voyageuse said:


> This is my 17 year-old son’s minimalist closet.  We bickered over him keeping his Ts/accessories/socks in the shoeboxes on the left.
> 
> I pointed out that since I do his laundry, the boxes would be easier for me, but would happily get rid of them if he wanted to take over that chore.  That was the end of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206606




I find it very calming to see an organized closet.  Yes, even the pictures.  Good for him at that age to be so organized.

I store extras in plastic bins - I tend to stock up on toothpaste etc when on sale so I know I have it handy.  I also have small containers of "emergency items" for guests that visit.  Soaps, toothpaste, toothbrush, sanitary items, etc.


----------



## MiaT

Voyageuse said:


> This made me laugh out loud!  I was a pig at his age.  My room looked like a crime scene.
> 
> My husband and son are both pretty tidy.  *I’m the one who takes us to the dark side of OCD.  *Thankfully, they just go with it.
> 
> These are the clear, plastic, small shoe boxes from The Container Store.  I use them everywhere (including the fridge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206626




There's a dark side?


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> If you’d be comfortable doing so, I’d love to see some of your outfits on you.  It would help me to see all the parts together.....



I don’t have a full length mirror unless I stand on a chair in my bathroom which I am willing to try more often for you. I do have some reticence about showing up in real life for privacy though.


----------



## festus

Voyageuse said:


> This is my 17 year-old son’s minimalist closet.  We bickered over him keeping his Ts/accessories/socks in the shoeboxes on the left.
> 
> I pointed out that since I do his laundry, the boxes would be easier for me, but would happily get rid of them if he wanted to take over that chore.  That was the end of that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206606




This looks wonderful!  My challenge would be for my kids to maintain this level of tidiness.  One "what do I wear?" moment and everything is on the floor.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I don’t have a full length mirror unless I stand on a chair in my bathroom which I am willing to try more often for you. I do have some reticence about showing up in real life for privacy though.


You can always cut your head off the photo...but I wouldn’t want you to fall.  Standing on a chair sounds a little risky. Just do what works for you.  A cast probably wouldn’t be an accessory you’d want.  Unless....Does VCA make one?


----------



## Voyageuse

MiaT said:


> There's a dark side?



Yes.  We have cookies.


----------



## Voyageuse

festus said:


> This looks wonderful!  My challenge would be for my kids to maintain this level of tidiness.  One "what do I wear?" moment and everything is on the floor.



Oh, that happens with him too.  He’s a Supreme re-seller, so he super-stylizes his outfits when he gets a new piece.  It’s part advertising.  Luckily, he when he gets a look down, he runs with it.  

He just let for his school’s Homecoming game wearing a Supreme hoodie, skinny jeans, Dunks, vest and Prada cap.  This is one of our favorite looks.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> My fear is looking MDAL.



Trust me that would never ever happen. You have a great personal style and carry yourself with ease and grace.


----------



## MiaT

Voyageuse said:


> Yes.  We have cookies.


Ooo I’m in then!   As a compulsive personality who has no will power for sweets and closets it’s a win win.


----------



## EmileH

MiaT said:


> Ooo I’m in then!   As a compulsive personality who has no will power for sweets and closets it’s a win win.



We have a lot in common. [emoji3]


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> Yes - they are the row straight leg pants - they do a version every season.



I love them also!


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Trust me that would never ever happen. You have a great personal style and carry yourself with ease and grace.


Thank you...but it’s always a fear when I deviate from my uniform....


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> Ooo I’m in then!   As a compulsive personality who has no will power for sweets and closets it’s a win win.


+2


----------



## diane278

Voyageuse said:


> These are the clear, plastic, small shoe boxes from The Container Store.  I use them everywhere (including the fridge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206626


You inspired me to order new art for inside my fridge!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> My fear is looking MDAL.


Sorry, but what does mdal mean? I've never seen this acronym before


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> Sorry, but what does mdal mean? I've never seen this acronym before


Mutton Dressed As Lamb
I’m not surprised that you haven’t seen it. The saying itself is somewhat old. I want to dress up-to-date,
but not inappropriately young for my age.


Sorry about the previous typo....


----------



## Julide

FugitiveRouge said:


> I really like reading this stylist's blog, called You Look Fab. She's a very positive and inclusive blogger and I thought this article was interesting to see the "current" ranges of cropped pant styles.
> 
> I personally love cropped pants for the practicality because the sidewalks in this city are often wet (and gross) and for the gamine gloss they add to my look. But the precise hem length requires a little trial and error. I fit, pin, and baste so many times before I hem any pant because different materials and wishes require a slightly different length.


 
Great site! Thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Julide

MiaT said:


> I like cropped pants - I call my version "Laura Petrie pants" - that Mary Tyler Moore wore in _The Dick Van Dyke Show_.
> Easier for me, as I get tangled up in longer boot trousers.
> 
> And this is going to sound not very lady like.  But when having to use to facilities at a public restroom, I am a germaphobe and just cringe when several inches of fabric ends up on the floor around my shoes.  (Call me crazy.)



These pants are exactly what I think of too. Public bathrooms...eewwwwww


----------



## Julide

This thread moves at the speed of light! Just wanted to share a favorite sneaker of mine. Back to reading!

http://www.commonprojects.com/


----------



## festus

Julide said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light! Just wanted to share a favorite sneaker of mine. Back to reading!
> 
> http://www.commonprojects.com/



I like the look of these a lot.  I have flat feet so heel support is as important as arch support when selecting shoes (it's a real drag).  
I wonder if these shoes are comfy?


----------



## diane278

Julide said:


> This thread moves at the speed of light! Just wanted to share a favorite sneaker of mine. Back to reading!
> 
> http://www.commonprojects.com/


We certainly have momentum, don’t we?! I love the way we meander along like a river, going wherever the flow takes us....


----------



## ladysarah

This has now evolved into the most interesting and revealing thread on the planet. Will return to read everyone's posts in detail and thank you for the photos!


----------



## EmileH

I wanted to recommend the Bon Marche outfit of the day posts. The looks are truly Parisian and sometimes give me ideas about how to put things together.

https://www.24sevres.com/en-au/look-du-jour


----------



## Pautinka

I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I wanted to recommend the Bon Marche outfit of the day posts. The looks are truly Parisian and sometimes give me ideas about how to put things together.
> 
> https://www.24sevres.com/en-au/look-du-jour



Love this!!!

By the way instagram showed me a new brand called ministry of supply 

https://ministryofsupply.com/

Too late for your purposes, but they have silk like shirts that are wrinkle free and avoid sweat... and moveable pants

Apparently there is one near me in SoCal - and I will check out and report back!

Also in my nightmare [emoji3] we got in last night and went to sleep.... DH has NO Toilet Paper! I woke him up at 5am to convey my anxiety and he went back to sleep.


----------



## doloresmia

Pautinka said:


> I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
> I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
> I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!



Oh it makes me so sad to hear about hoarders and thank goodness your friend was able to find a solution that allowed her to stay close! 

Joining a mission with you to reduce jumpers this winter! I already am down maybe 1/3 because I started earlier than you this year but still tweaking down... I call this phase conscious decoupling a la Gwyneth Paltrow. 

I also need to work more on my mindless acquisitiveness. I bought 4 tops - they all fit a new niche aka did not rebuy an oversized black sweater for the sixth time - since lifting my shopping ban last month AND even if I change 3-4 times a day, really primarily wear one thing so I don’t really need to add.


----------



## diane278

Pautinka said:


> I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
> I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
> I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!


Welcome, Pautinka, to our happily growing group. I think our growth just goes to show how many people are either on some kind of a journey, or getting ready to start one. I, myself, have had to deal with body change, as have others here.  I’ve been a solo declutterer/organizer for decades, but the support of this group validates what used to be my rather solo journey.  No matter what your questions are, there are people here who have great insights (and style) to share.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I also need to work more on my mindless acquisitiveness. .....AND even if I change 3-4 times a day, really primarily wear one thing so I don’t really need to add.


+1


----------



## Julide

festus said:


> I like the look of these a lot.  I have flat feet so heel support is as important as arch support when selecting shoes (it's a real drag).
> I wonder if these shoes are comfy?


I have flat feet too, but my "walking" consists of driving and then walking to stores so not really that demanding on a day to day basis. Personally I don't find converse, superga and the like very supportive. I think for proper support a cross training style tennis shoe would be better, also they have room to put inserts in, I don't think you could fit inserts in these ones. Finding shoes which have support which don't make ones feet look like orthopedic club feet seems impossible doesn't it? ( I like converse and I thought these looked more of an "adult" like version. )

Adding: To answer your question yes, they are comfy. Sorry got distracted by the flat feet and support, I forgot to answer!Sorry!


----------



## luckylove

doloresmia said:


> The furry vest is Karl Donahue - like this lust worthy thing but lighter color. He does go on sale with NAP [emoji3]
> 
> https://www.net-a-porter.com/us/en/product/1079969/karl_donoghue/reversible-shearling-gilet
> 
> I love wearing trainers with everything.... and I think it works no matter what your age. I am 51 and this is what I do... and I was so happy when trainers became acceptable to wear!
> 
> 1. Crisp white - of sneakers get dingy or dirty not allowed for fashion wear, gym wear ok!
> 2. Keep to more street friendly shapes, not running shoes for example even though a lot of high fashion houses have them now
> 3. Match with more professional looks or opposite, with jeans.... VS khakis or other more casual outfits
> 4, showing a little ankle is nice so i wear them with midi skirts that are long on me, cropped fitted pants... I do not wear them with knee length things a la 1980s style or minis - mainly because I don’t have the legs
> 
> These are converse wedges
> View attachment 4206017
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206019
> 
> 
> These are adidas Stan smiths
> 
> View attachment 4206020
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206021




Doloresmia,

I just adore your outfit posts! Each look is chic and thoughtfully combined. I always draw a bit of inspiration from the looks you post!


----------



## doloresmia

luckylove said:


> Doloresmia,
> 
> I just adore your outfit posts! Each look is chic and thoughtfully combined. I always draw a bit of inspiration from the looks you post!



Hugs! Thank you. This is a fun thread to be part of.


----------



## MiaT

I have question about culling my books.  Thoughts? Advice? In need of a straight jacket?

(And if anyone thinks I need a straight jacket - as long as it's made of Hermès twills, and the padded room is lined with Bottega Veneta suede - I can do that!) 

First a few notes in advance:

1. I tend to overdo my culling and I've learned to take it slow, or at least a little slower.  

2. I've switched to an iPad to read books (I can adjust the font size, adjust the brightness and the "ink colour" and background, highlight in five colours, and take notes in the margins, plus a built in dictionary when I am so lazy to get up and look up a word...).  Yes I've gone out and spent more money to repurchase favourite books in digital format and have three separate backup drives.  (No I am not a public library person, I want my own copies...)    I highlight favourite quotes in a book and I actually went through the digital copies and made sure to include all my favourite highlighted parts from the physical books.  Plus the "security" of having so many handy...  

3.  I've given away, donated now thousands of books.  Now I am down to a small selection - three bookcases left, actually about one full book case worth of books remain.  I've culled over 300 cookbooks (scanning favourites or repurchasing in digital format), scanning so many needlework and knitting patterns for the "someday I'll get to this project"...and seriously want to have them in case I really am so inspired - "someday".  Plus I find it far easier to search for recipes, quotes, etc digitally than in the physical book....   (I actually had a spreadsheet to help find all the books I had in my storage locker - plastic bins sorted by subject, numbered each bin to correspond to it's list on the spreadsheet, piled three deep and up to the ceiling.)

4.  It took me years to get to this point, it was emotional and discouraging.  But now I am grateful to have less to dust and less to worry about, the weight of all those books on my shoulders  - thinking I couldn't drag all my favourites (and their highlighted quotes!) if I had to evacuate in an emergency.  Some of those art books are heavy.   Also I'm at the age when I don't need people to see a home filled with books for visitors to think I read.  (Actually never been that needy but I recall a time decades ago that any self-help books shouldn't be on the bookcase in case a casual observer happens to wonder...)

So here is my question regarding the remainder.  _What to do?   I *WANT* to cull them all.  _I don't need to cull them all, but I still want to. 

I have a few remaining that I can cull - scan if need be.  I've not opened some of them in YEARS.  Other than to take them off the shelf for a serious dusting, I've not looked at them.  Some have sentimental value but others when I open them, it's almost an ache of reverse sentimental value (negative sentimental value?).  I had a few that I've culled, that I repurchased or took the time to scan the _entire book_ so I still had a digital copy that way (un huh - I did that), and I can still do that for the remainder...

...but should I?   

Part of me wants THEM all gone, all in digital format.  Perhaps have one shelf of seriously special books...(even if I already may have a digital copy.)

Looking for a little advice, suggestions, in case I dive in and cull everything else in a mad flurry of efficiency and then sit in an empty room clutching an iPad rocking back and forth wondering what I did...


----------



## MiaT

Pautinka said:


> I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
> I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
> I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!




Welcome!  

Hope your back issues continue to improve and you are on the road to recovery.  Never easy. 

Your poor friend living in hoarding conditions.  Fortunate she was able to "escape" and could move to her own place near her hubby.  I've been in a few homes that verge on hoarding and I was stressed just being in the room - much less living in such.


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> I have question about culling my books.  Thoughts? Advice? In need of a straight jacket?
> 
> (And if anyone thinks I need a straight jacket - as long as it's made of Hermès twills, and the padded room is lined with Bottega Veneta suede - I can do that!)
> 
> First a few notes in advance:
> 
> 1. I tend to overdo my culling and I've learned to take it slow, or at least a little slower.
> 
> 2. I've switched to an iPad to read books (I can adjust the font size, adjust the brightness and the "ink colour" and background, highlight in five colours, and take notes in the margins, plus a built in dictionary when I am so lazy to get up and look up a word...).  Yes I've gone out and spent more money to repurchase favourite books in digital format and have three separate backup drives.  (No I am not a public library person, I want my own copies...)    I highlight favourite quotes in a book and I actually went through the digital copies and made sure to include all my favourite highlighted parts from the physical books.  Plus the "security" of having so many handy...
> 
> 3.  I've given away, donated now thousands of books.  Now I am down to a small selection - three bookcases left, actually about one full book case worth of books remain.  I've culled over 300 cookbooks (scanning favourites or repurchasing in digital format), scanning so many needlework and knitting patterns for the "someday I'll get to this project"...and seriously want to have them in case I really am so inspired - "someday".  Plus I find it far easier to search for recipes, quotes, etc digitally than in the physical book....   (I actually had a spreadsheet to help find all the books I had in my storage locker - plastic bins sorted by subject, numbered each bin to correspond to it's list on the spreadsheet, piled three deep and up to the ceiling.)
> 
> 4.  It took me years to get to this point, it was emotional and discouraging.  But now I am grateful to have less to dust and less to worry about, the weight of all those books on my shoulders  - thinking I couldn't drag all my favourites (and their highlighted quotes!) if I had to evacuate in an emergency.  Some of those art books are heavy.   Also I'm at the age when I don't need people to see a home filled with books for visitors to think I read.  (Actually never been that needy but I recall a time decades ago that any self-help books shouldn't be on the bookcase in case a casual observer happens to wonder...)
> 
> So here is my question regarding the remainder.  _What to do?   I *WANT* to cull them all.  _I don't need to cull them all, but I still want to.
> 
> I have a few remaining that I can cull - scan if need be.  I've not opened some of them in YEARS.  Other than to take them off the shelf for a serious dusting, I've not looked at them.  Some have sentimental value but others when I open them, it's almost an ache of reverse sentimental value (negative sentimental value?).  I had a few that I've culled, that I repurchased or took the time to scan the _entire book_ so I still had a digital copy that way (un huh - I did that), and I can still do that for the remainder...
> 
> ...but should I?
> 
> Part of me wants THEM all gone, all in digital format.  Perhaps have one shelf of seriously special books...(even if I already may have a digital copy.)
> 
> Looking for a little advice, suggestions, in case I dive in and cull everything else in a mad flurry of efficiency and then sit in an empty room clutching an iPad rocking back and forth wondering what I did...



Here is the thing for me - I feel like if the urge is there just get rid of xxxx. The potential likelihood of regret is sooooo much less than the relief of less. Even in the case of great regret, I rebuy....except my former dearly departed H Tonu bohu Bleu Gris shawl and my black box Kelly lakis! I regret selling those. Everything else I have forgotten even if I had regret. The benefits of age!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Here is the thing for me - I feel like if the urge is there just get rid of xxxx. The potential likelihood of regret is sooooo much less than the relief of less. Even in the case of great regret, I rebuy....except my former dearly departed H Tonu bohu Bleu Gris shawl and my black box Kelly lakis! I regret selling those. Everything else I have forgotten even if I had regret. The benefits of age!


+1


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> I have question about culling my books.  Thoughts? Advice? In need of a straight jacket?
> (And if anyone thinks I need a straight jacket - as long as it's made of Hermès twills, and the padded room is lined with Bottega Veneta suede - I can do that!)
> First a few notes in advance:
> 1. I tend to overdo my culling and I've learned to take it slow, or at least a little slower.
> 2. I've switched to an iPad to read books (I can adjust the font size, adjust the brightness and the "ink colour" and background, highlight in five colours, and take notes in the margins, plus a built in dictionary when I am so lazy to get up and look up a word...).  Yes I've gone out and spent more money to repurchase favourite books in digital format and have three separate backup drives.  (No I am not a public library person, I want my own copies...)    I highlight favourite quotes in a book and I actually went through the digital copies and made sure to include all my favourite highlighted parts from the physical books.  Plus the "security" of having so many handy...
> 3.  I've given away, donated now thousands of books.  Now I am down to a small selection - three bookcases left, actually about one full book case worth of books remain.  I've culled over 300 cookbooks (scanning favourites or repurchasing in digital format), scanning so many needlework and knitting patterns for the "someday I'll get to this project"...and seriously want to have them in case I really am so inspired - "someday".  Plus I find it far easier to search for recipes, quotes, etc digitally than in the physical book....   (I actually had a spreadsheet to help find all the books I had in my storage locker - plastic bins sorted by subject, numbered each bin to correspond to it's list on the spreadsheet, piled three deep and up to the ceiling.)
> 4.  It took me years to get to this point, it was emotional and discouraging.  But now I am grateful to have less to dust and less to worry about, the weight of all those books on my shoulders  - thinking I couldn't drag all my favourites (and their highlighted quotes!) if I had to evacuate in an emergency.  Some of those art books are heavy.   Also I'm at the age when I don't need people to see a home filled with books for visitors to think I read.  (Actually never been that needy but I recall a time decades ago that any self-help books shouldn't be on the bookcase in case a casual observer happens to wonder...)
> So here is my question regarding the remainder.  _What to do?   I *WANT* to cull them all.  _I don't need to cull them all, but I still want to.
> I have a few remaining that I can cull - scan if need be.  I've not opened some of them in YEARS.  Other than to take them off the shelf for a serious dusting, I've not looked at them.  Some have sentimental value but others when I open them, it's almost an ache of reverse sentimental value (negative sentimental value?).  I had a few that I've culled, that I repurchased or took the time to scan the _entire book_ so I still had a digital copy that way (un huh - I did that), and I can still do that for the remainder..
> Part of me wants THEM all gone, all in digital format.  Perhaps have one shelf of seriously special books...(even if I already may have a digital copy.)
> Looking for a little advice, suggestions, in case I dive in and cull everything else in a mad flurry of efficiency and then sit in an empty room clutching an iPad rocking back and forth wondering what I did...


Books take up so much visual space and I think their emotional weight outweighs their physical weight.....
I’d pack up the remaining books and put them out of sight. In a month I’d move them out. Then I’d immediately move to another decluttering project to fill the void. If you do end up rocking back and forth, bring your iPad over to my house and we’ll read together...  If serious withdrawal sets in, we’ll go over to the bookstore and read their books while drinking coffee and monopolizing a small round table for hours....and not purchasing a single book...


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> Here is the thing for me - I feel like if the urge is there just get rid of xxxx. *The potential likelihood of regret is sooooo much less than the relief of less*. Even in the case of great regret, I rebuy....except my former dearly departed H Tonu bohu Bleu Gris shawl and my black box Kelly lakis! I regret selling those. Everything else I have forgotten even if I had regret. The benefits of age!




Thank you!  

I'm going to hold on to that line about the regret level.  I know I cannot truly live properly out of a suitcase, but getting rid of all the books seems freeing. 

Then I open up one of the remaining books - that's been sitting unopened for years, such as a pricey art book from twenty years ago, that my heart yells out "_WAIT! Don't do it!_" and my brain says _"Who are you kidding?  Is it on the shelf for visitors to think you are well-read?"_ 

Even the books that I've torn apart to scan myself, as soon as I break that binding and cut into it - and my books were always mint condition, there was an ache in my heart.  But once I got into it, the pain left and the relief of having another one "done" felt so much better.

- I'm sorry to hear about your Tohu bohu shawl and the black box Kelly lakis!   If I had bought them from you, and you had such regret - I would have offered to return them.


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> Books take up so much visual space and I think their emotional weight outweighs their physical weight.....
> I’d pack up the remaining books and put them out of sight. In a month I’d move them out. Then I’d immediately move to another decluttering project to fill the void. If you do end up rocking back and forth, bring your iPad over to my house and we’ll read together...  If serious withdrawal sets in, we’ll go over to the bookstore and read their books while drinking coffee and monopolizing a small round table for hours....and not purchasing a single book...



Actually that would be FUN!  And certainly cheaper than hanging out at Hermès or the like.


----------



## momasaurus

MiaT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm going to hold on to that line about the regret level.  I know I cannot truly live properly out of a suitcase, but getting rid of all the books seems freeing.
> 
> Then I open up one of the remaining books - that's been sitting unopened for years, such as a pricey art book from twenty years ago, that my heart yells out "_WAIT! Don't do it!_" and my brain says _"Who are you kidding?  Is it on the shelf for visitors to think you are well-read?"_
> 
> Even the books that I've torn apart to scan myself, as soon as I break that binding and cut into it - and my books were always mint condition, there was an ache in my heart.  But once I got into it, the pain left and the relief of having another one "done" felt so much better.
> 
> - I'm sorry to hear about your Tohu bohu shawl and the black box Kelly lakis!   If I had bought them from you, and you had such regret - I would have offered to return them.



Aaaaah We all have our little quirks. I am shuddering at the vision of you cutting and unbinding your books!!!


----------



## gracekelly

Pautinka said:


> I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
> I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
> I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!



lol!  There is a very famous George Carlin comedy routine that is called STUFF.  In typical Carlin  fashion he rants about all the things we accumulate  and how it takes over our lives and in it he says that eventually you have to buy a bigger house for all your stuff and after that another house for all your stuff.  The DH and I bring up this routine when he starts complaining about the shoes, bags and clothing I have.  i just look at him in a very cool fashion and tell him that we will buy the house next door.


----------



## MiaT

momasaurus said:


> Aaaaah We all have our little quirks. I am shuddering at the vision of you cutting and unbinding your books!!!



Ya I did too at first, and when I would freshly start on tearing apart something in pristine condition.

In the past there have been three floods in my home from the unit above mine...and I guess I'd rather have control of "cutting apart" my books myself than having them go in a flood that was beyond my control.  (Yes all three floods came down a main retaining wall where my primary bookcases are based....un huh.)


----------



## MiaT

gracekelly said:


> lol!  There is a very famous George Carlin comedy routine that is called STUFF.  In typical Carlin  fashion he rants about all the things we accumulate  and how it takes over our lives and in it he says that eventually you have to buy a bigger house for all your stuff and after that another house for all your stuff.  The DH and I bring up this routine when he starts complaining about the shoes, bags and clothing I have.  i just look at him in a very cool fashion and tell him that we will buy the house next door.



Buy the house next door!  That's a great reply.  Add that you can use it as a closet and he'll not have to see any of it?  

I have heard that George Carlin skit, it's spot on.


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I'm going to hold on to that line about the regret level.  I know I cannot truly live properly out of a suitcase, but getting rid of all the books seems freeing.
> 
> Then I open up one of the remaining books - that's been sitting unopened for years, such as a pricey art book from twenty years ago, that my heart yells out "_WAIT! Don't do it!_" and my brain says _"Who are you kidding?  Is it on the shelf for visitors to think you are well-read?"_
> 
> Even the books that I've torn apart to scan myself, as soon as I break that binding and cut into it - and my books were always mint condition, there was an ache in my heart.  But once I got into it, the pain left and the relief of having another one "done" felt so much better.
> 
> - I'm sorry to hear about your Tohu bohu shawl and the black box Kelly lakis!   If I had bought them from you, and you had such regret - I would have offered to return them.



Thanks for that... 

I have always been for fewer things - When my husband picked me up for our first date - he thought it was a staged house, that I was a faker and maybe he was on some entrapment show. This was around the time of that gotcha show where some msnbc guy was catching men trying to date underage girls. I looked very young at the time although I wasn’t and I had very little furniture - a couch, a grand piano and an arty paper mache chicken with long legs - in my living room. He made me show him ID. No longer have the couch, the chicken or the piano, but I kept DH [emoji23]

My massive book collection went when I moved. I just didn’t want to deal with it and I am super happy with that decision years later.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Love this!!!
> 
> By the way instagram showed me a new brand called ministry of supply
> 
> https://ministryofsupply.com/
> 
> Too late for your purposes, but they have silk like shirts that are wrinkle free and avoid sweat... and moveable pants
> 
> Apparently there is one near me in SoCal - and I will check out and report back!
> 
> Also in my nightmare [emoji3] we got in last night and went to sleep.... DH has NO Toilet Paper! I woke him up at 5am to convey my anxiety and he went back to sleep.



Ok went to check ministry of supply. I did not like the feel of the material - very technical gym wear and slightly scratchy for the pants. The shirts were ok, softer and they don’t wrinkle but they still had the weird technical material feel that I personally don’t like.


----------



## scarf1

doloresmia said:


> Ok went to check ministry of supply. I did not like the feel of the material - very technical gym wear and slightly scratchy for the pants. The shirts were ok, softer and they don’t wrinkle but they still had the weird technical material feel that I personally don’t like.


Thanks for the intel


----------



## doloresmia

I read this and felt so guilty! $2,200 a year in wasted food, 70 percent of landfills wasted food .... 

https://apple.news/AhGuqIIJjQgyOtzyH1zdwZw

Renews my commitment to trying to only buy what I need - except toilet paper and paper towels which I will always buy to excess.


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> Here is the thing for me - I feel like if the urge is there just get rid of xxxx. The potential likelihood of regret is sooooo much less than the relief of less. Even in the case of great regret, I rebuy....except my former dearly departed H Tonu bohu Bleu Gris shawl and my black box Kelly lakis! I regret selling those. Everything else I have forgotten even if I had regret. The benefits of age!



It’s the thing for me too doloresmia; I just want a good bit of this accumulated stuff gone. As soon as we got back from a brief vacation and before the bags were even unpacked I filled three bags and marched them to the Goodwill bin. It made me so happy, despite the fact that a few packages have arrived while we were away.  [emoji849]‍♀️

I’ve got a book problem as well MiaT and I think my plan is to take it in stages. I’ve got books that I really don’t have a strong affinity for but I’ve kept them along with the sentimental ones because I think of myself as a ’book person’.  If I’m really honest though, I’ve now become a book listener; listening to audiobooks simply fits my life in a way that finding time to have a book in hand just doesn’t. (I don’t exercise as I should either but that’s on the list[emoji6]). So the first pass will be books that are just taking up space (looking at you William Kennedy’s Albany trilogy!).


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> I have always been for fewer things - When my husband picked me up for our first date - he thought it was a staged house, that I was a faker and maybe he was on some entrapment show. This was around the time of that gotcha show where some msnbc guy was catching men trying to date underage girls. I looked very young at the time although I wasn’t and I had very little furniture - a couch, a grand piano and an arty paper mache chicken with long legs - in my living room. He made me show him ID. No longer have the couch, the chicken or the piano, but I kept DH [emoji23]
> 
> My massive book collection went when I moved. I just didn’t want to deal with it and I am super happy with that decision years later.



Oh my!  THIS is wonderful, I couldn't help but smile and laugh in my heart.  Thank you for sharing this.  I've never heard of the show you refer to but the story is priceless.  And this inspires me - really how many dining chairs do I need now...?

Good thing you kept DH, he sounds like a keeper.  So no culling there.


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> I read this and felt so guilty! $2,200 a year in wasted food, 70 percent of landfills wasted food ....
> 
> https://apple.news/AhGuqIIJjQgyOtzyH1zdwZw
> 
> Renews my commitment to trying to only buy what I need - except toilet paper and paper towels which I will always buy to excess.



I try to be conscience of food waste, buying what I need and bring not to keep too much around that will spoil before I can finish it.  I've been known to have spinach salad for three meals in a row as not to waste it.  

I stock up on paper products and tooth paste when they go on super sale.  I think I get a little anxious when I'm down to my last twelve pack of toilet paper or six-pack of paper towels...


----------



## MiaT

textilegirl said:


> It’s the thing for me too doloresmia; I just want a good bit of this accumulated stuff gone. As soon as we got back from a brief vacation and before the bags were even unpacked I filled three bags and marched them to the Goodwill bin. It made me so happy, despite the fact that a few packages have arrived while we were away.  [emoji849]‍♀️
> 
> I’ve got a book problem as well MiaT and I think my plan is to take it in stages. I’ve got books that I really don’t have a strong affinity for but I’ve kept them along with the sentimental ones because I think of myself as a ’book person’.  If I’m really honest though, I’ve now become a book listener; listening to audiobooks simply fits my life in a way that finding time to have a book in hand just doesn’t. (I don’t exercise as I should either but that’s on the list[emoji6]). So the first pass will be books that are just taking up space (looking at you William Kennedy’s Albany trilogy!).



I've not (yet) tried the audio books.  I think of myself as a book person too....as I race off to look up the William Kennedy Albany trilogy in iBooks...     Nope, I don't think I have read those....so I'll cross them off any possible future list then!  Cheers!


----------



## festus

Pautinka said:


> I have lurked here for a while and have loved reading everybody's tips on decluttering, fitness and fashion. It's a wonderful thread.
> I am desperately trying to declutter and regularly get rid of bags of clothes. I have gained a lot of weight over the last three years due to back issues and realised that the UK size ten clothes, even if I get back down to that size from my current 14, won't look the same on me and will be dated. You all keep inspiring me to continue on my mission to pare my wardrobe right down by showing that it really is possible to look great with less than forty cashmere jumpers, ten pairs of jeans and a gazillion tops. Thank you!
> I would also like to share a little story. Somebody close to me's husband could never throw anything away to the extent that the top two floors of their house were filled with literally hundreds of pairs of shoes, hundreds of shirts, old newspapers, magazines, children's toys, pots and pans, plates, basically anything the family had used over the years was squirrelled away instead of disposed of.  She started having nightmares about the house burning down and being unable to escape. She has now bought her own house along the road from him for peace of mind. She lives there quite happily and they are still friends but imagine having to resort to that!



Welcome!! It's a fabulous thread and easily goes this way and that in the best possible way.
Reading the hoarder husband story made me feel like an elephant was sitting on my chest! Glad she found a solution!


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> I try to be conscience of food waste, buying what I need and bring not to keep too much around that will spoil before I can finish it.  I've been known to have spinach salad for three meals in a row as not to waste it.
> 
> I stock up on paper products and tooth paste when they go on super sale.  I think I get a little anxious when I'm down to my last twelve pack of toilet paper or six-pack of paper towels...


Yup. It’s one thing to be out of Fuji apples but quite another to be out of toilet paper!


----------



## festus

MiaT said:


> Ya I did too at first, and when I would freshly start on tearing apart something in pristine condition.
> 
> In the past there have been three floods in my home from the unit above mine...and I guess I'd rather have control of "cutting apart" my books myself than having them go in a flood that was beyond my control.  (Yes all three floods came down a main retaining wall where my primary bookcases are based....un huh.)




I agree with everyone else here- cull the books you don't love!  
At some point I had to accept that certain cookbooks only fit in with my imaginary life and off they went to new homes.  I kept books thinking I'd re-read them but have only ever re-read five books.  I had been gifted several coffee table books with soul-less images of scenery I didn't particularly like.  It was a relief when I donated them to a library.  I only kept the art books I love and actually thumb through them often (and they are far from pristine now).  If I were to choose which books to take with me to save from a flood it would be a set of five small first edition books my dad gave me.  The rest is replaceable.

The physical and emotional weight of the things we carry can stop us from soaring.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I read this and felt so guilty! $2,200 a year in wasted food, 70 percent of landfills wasted food ....
> 
> https://apple.news/AhGuqIIJjQgyOtzyH1zdwZw
> 
> Renews my commitment to trying to only buy what I need - except toilet paper and paper towels which I will always buy to excess.



The guilt, the waste, the starving people elsewhere...
Where I live we use a food composting service.  Seeing our weekly food waste in one bin was a great way to think more carefully about how we buy groceries.  I'm pretty sure we could be more careful...


----------



## MiaT

festus said:


> I agree with everyone else here- cull the books you don't love!
> At some point I had to accept that certain cookbooks only fit in with my imaginary life and off they went to new homes.  I kept books thinking I'd re-read them but have only ever re-read five books.  I had been gifted several coffee table books with soul-less images of scenery I didn't particularly like.  It was a relief when I donated them to a library.  I only kept the art books I love and actually thumb through them often (and they are far from pristine now).  If I were to choose which books to take with me to save from a flood it would be a set of five small first edition books my dad gave me.  The rest is replaceable.
> 
> *The physical and emotional weight of the things we carry can stop us from soaring.*



I'm learning from you ladies - inspiration, and some great quotes!  

Oh the books I kept - specifically cookbooks - that were only used for one recipe.  Recalling when you "had to" buy the entire album to get the one song you wanted before CD, iTunes etc. and you hoped if you liked one song, you'd like a few more on the album.  I did that with cookbooks.  If I bought it for one particular recipe - not saying if I ever tried to make it - then I presumed I'd like other recipes....

I've reread very few books but I have gone back to reread favourite passages or quotes.  There are certain favourites that I so treasured that I slowed down as I got to the end as I knew I would only have the "surprise" of finding out what happens that first read.


----------



## MiaT

festus said:


> The guilt, the waste, the starving people elsewhere...
> Where I live we use a food composting service.  Seeing our weekly food waste in one bin was a great way to think more carefully about how we buy groceries.  I'm pretty sure we could be more careful...



My building composts, picked up each week.  Growing up my mother would tell me to clear my plate as there are starving people (somewhere) in the world.  I couldn't figure out how my eating something when I am full was going to help these people - I couldn't send them the food I didn't finish.


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> My building composts, picked up each week.  Growing up my mother would tell me to clear my plate as there are starving people (somewhere) in the world.  I couldn't figure out how my eating something when I am full was going to help these people - I couldn't send them the food I didn't finish.


Perhaps our mothers were related?


----------



## gracekelly

Gosh we have the book problem too. We really had a book problem when we were closing down DH's medical practice.  We had tons of books and medical journals that we had paid to have bound into books.  We did the binding for many years and I even snuck in my issues of Gourmet magazine and had them bound as well.  The very sad thing was that when we tried to give away the medical books and bound journals, we had zero takers. Nobody wanted them! Everything is computerized today.    We ended up putting them in the recycle bin and that was a huge chore all by itself.  We  have a ton of books at home too, to the point where some shelves in the family room have double rows.  I told the DH that when the day comes and we move, they are not coming with us.  As for my piano, I decided to take it up again and will make a decision about that when the time comes as well.  When we looked for a house, I always looked at the spaces with the piano in mind, I am not wedded to this idea for a future dwelling unless I can play as well as I used to and really want to keep it.  I have had this baby grand since I was 10, so it will be a tough decision.

BTW, I see nothing wrong with hoarding TP, paper towels and tooth paste.  You sure don't want to be out of 1 and 3.

As for food waste, when I go shopping I have great intentions about what I will do with what I purchase, especially the fresh fruits and vegetable.  I'm afraid that the intentions don't usually last long enough for the food not to spoil.  I have gotten much better recently and immediately get going with whatever dish I planned to make with said fruit and or vegetables.  I tell myself that putting the peelings and/or spoiled vegetables/fruits  in the green garbage container is my way of being "green."


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Perhaps our mothers were related?



+1


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> Perhaps our mothers were related?



Indeed!  And here I am quoting my mother, when as a teenager I thought for sure I'd be different and not do that!


----------



## MiaT

gracekelly said:


> Gosh we have the book problem too. We really had a book problem when we were closing down DH's medical practice.  We had tons of books and medical journals that we had paid to have bound into books.  We did the binding for many years and I even snuck in my issues of *Gourmet magazine and had them bound as well. * The very sad thing was that when we tried to give away the medical books and bound journals, we had zero takers. Nobody wanted them! Everything is computerized today.    We ended up *putting them in the recycle bin and that was a huge chore all by itself. * We  have a ton of books at home too, to the point where some shelves in the family room have double rows.  I told the DH that when the day comes and we move, they are not coming with us.  As for my piano, I decided to take it up again and will make a decision about that when the time comes as well.  When we looked for a house, I always looked at the spaces with the piano in mind, I am not wedded to this idea for a future dwelling unless I can play as well as I used to and really want to keep it. * I have had this baby grand since I was 10, so it will be a tough decision.*
> 
> BTW, I see nothing wrong with hoarding TP, paper towels and tooth paste.  You sure don't want to be out of 1 and 3.
> 
> As for food waste, when I go shopping I have great intentions about what I will do with what I purchase, especially the fresh fruits and vegetable.  I'm afraid that the intentions don't usually last long enough for the food not to spoil.  I have gotten much better recently and immediately get going with whatever dish I planned to make with said fruit and or vegetables.  I tell myself that putting the peelings and/or spoiled vegetables/fruits  in the green garbage container is my way of being "green."



Oh that hurts my heart - all that work and money to bind the journals and then to have to put them in recycle years later.  (I took saved all my old issues of Gourmet, even bought their annual review hardcover for a while too...)   
But the sentimental attachment to that piano - chuck the books as they may take up more room than the piano... 

I studied piano, and that proved I was right - no talent for musical instruments.


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> Indeed!  And here I am quoting my mother, when as a teenager I thought for sure I'd be different and not do that!


I’m pretty sure we could have an entire thread on things our parents said!


----------



## diane278

gracekelly said:


> Gosh we have the book problem too. We really had a book problem when we were closing down DH's medical practice.  We had tons of books and medical journals that we had paid to have bound into books.  We did the binding for many years and I even snuck in my issues of Gourmet magazine and had them bound as well.  The very sad thing was that when we tried to give away the medical books and bound journals, we had zero takers. Nobody wanted them! Everything is computerized today.    We ended up putting them in the recycle bin and that was a huge chore all by itself.  We  have a ton of books at home too, to the point where some shelves in the family room have double rows.  I told the DH that when the day comes and we move, they are not coming with us.  As for my piano, I decided to take it up again and will make a decision about that when the time comes as well.  When we looked for a house, I always looked at the spaces with the piano in mind, I am not wedded to this idea for a future dwelling unless I can play as well as I used to and really want to keep it.  I have had this baby grand since I was 10, so it will be a tough decision.
> 
> BTW, I see nothing wrong with hoarding TP, paper towels and tooth paste.  You sure don't want to be out of 1 and 3.
> 
> As for food waste, when I go shopping I have great intentions about what I will do with what I purchase, especially the fresh fruits and vegetable.  I'm afraid that the intentions don't usually last long enough for the food not to spoil.  I have gotten much better recently and immediately get going with whatever dish I planned to make with said fruit and or vegetables.  I tell myself that putting the peelings and/or spoiled vegetables/fruits  in the green garbage container is my way of being "green."


For the past few years, I’ve daydreamed of selling my house furnished. Throwing only my (pared down) closet, and five or six paintings in the car and driving away.


----------



## gracekelly

@MiaT  I didn't touch that piano for at least 2 decades.  It got to the point where i was afraid to even try because I felt that I had forgotten how to read music and lost all my skill. Unfortunately, I wasn't wrong.   Amazingly, I still have all the exercise books and music.  The reading came back with a little work and help from the internet.  I have been diligent with the exercise books and I know absolutely that I never did most of the pages assigned to me by the piano teacher.  As an adult, you have a different attitude.  Back then I just wanted to get straight to playing a piece.  Now I realize the importance of strengthening the fingers and doing the exercises.  I am taking baby steps and starting with the simplest pieces that I played when I was a child.  I do get upset when I recall how I used to zip through the Bach, Beethoven and Rachmaninoff.  I can play the  pieces exactly in my head, but not on the piano. lol!  I do need to practice more than I do.

@diane278  I kind of did what you are dreaming about with my mother's condo.  I felt sorry for the woman who bought it completely furnished down to the gazillion knickknacks that my mother had.  Sadly, I did have to leave some amazing furniture, but it was not realistic to be moving some of the things 3k miles and I had no place to put it.   I took what I could and that was still a lot.   If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.


----------



## diane278

@diane278  I kind of did what you are dreaming about with my mother's condo.  I felt sorry for the woman who bought it completely furnished down to the gazillion knickknacks that my mother had.  Sadly, I did have to leave some amazing furniture, but it was not realistic to be moving some of the things 3k miles and I had no place to put it.   I took what I could and that was still a lot.   If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.[/QUOTE]
I agree with your SIL. On the top of my list for October is jewelry that I never wear.


----------



## gracekelly

@diane278 Several years ago when the price of gold was very high I relieved myself of odds and ends and pieces that I had not worn in years. Truthfully most of it were pieces from before I was married. Tastes change.  I will say that I  was shocked in a good way at how much they were worth.


----------



## diane278

I just found a website that might resonate with some of us here. https://buymeonce.com/  There is a ‘slow fashion’ section and other categories that encourage buying things that last.  I saw a number of LBD’s that looked interesting, although I don’t buy black dresses, so I may be way off base.    Selection is limited (and basic) but I saw a couple of pieces I thought were interesting. (Bed linens with a 50 year warranty.)
I found it when I downloaded a book this evening: A Life Less Throwaway: The Lost Art of Buying for Life by Tara Button. I’ve just started reading it, but so far I’m thinking Its going to have some useful information....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I buy groceries with a strong preference for frozen and for pantry items and I try to really minimize perishables but of course dairy and fruit, as well as meat slices for my son's sandwiches they constantly down, and the bread they like to use with their subway style sandwiches, are perishable. I freeze bagels after I slice them, as well as all other nice breads. They are so much yummier from the toaster or toaster oven if they were frozen fresh rather than a few days old in room temperature.


----------



## festus

gracekelly said:


> @MiaT  I didn't touch that piano for at least 2 decades.  It got to the point where i was afraid to even try because I felt that I had forgotten how to read music and lost all my skill. Unfortunately, I wasn't wrong.   Amazingly, I still have all the exercise books and music.  The reading came back with a little work and help from the internet.  I have been diligent with the exercise books and I know absolutely that I never did most of the pages assigned to me by the piano teacher.  As an adult, you have a different attitude.  Back then I just wanted to get straight to playing a piece.  Now I realize the importance of strengthening the fingers and doing the exercises.  I am taking baby steps and starting with the simplest pieces that I played when I was a child.  I do get upset when I recall how I used to zip through the Bach, Beethoven and Rachmaninoff.  I can play the  pieces exactly in my head, but not on the piano. lol!  I do need to practice more than I do.
> 
> @diane278  I kind of did what you are dreaming about with my mother's condo.  I felt sorry for the woman who bought it completely furnished down to the gazillion knickknacks that my mother had.  Sadly, I did have to leave some amazing furniture, but it was not realistic to be moving some of the things 3k miles and I had no place to put it.   I took what I could and that was still a lot.   If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.




I also have my old piano from when I was a child- it is an upright and takes less space and easier to move.  My kids play it now. I can play the pieces in my head and my fingers move correctly in the air but somehow not on the keys.  I wish I had your diligence to start up again.

We moved internationally a few times.  Each time it took up to eight weeks for the sea container to arrive and we seemed to be perfectly fine with just the air freight items we had.  I would not-so-secretly fantasize that the container would get "lost" so I wouldn't have to deal with all the unpacking.  Granted we were in short-term furnished apartments during the wait time, so no sleeping bags or paper plates, but you know what I mean.
When the packing company assessment people came to visit (when they tell you how many boxes/people/hours would be needed to pack up your things) I'd see my things through the eyes of someone else and cringe at how much stuff we had.  It would help with the pre-packing culling process a bit, but still...

I read somewhere that we apportion more monetary value to items we own simply because we own them.  This seems to be very much the case with things my mother wants to give me because "they are old and valuable."  I think sometimes these sort of gifts can be more of a burden to the receiver.  

Getting off my soap box now...


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> @diane278  I kind of did what you are dreaming about with my mother's condo.  I felt sorry for the woman who bought it completely furnished down to the gazillion knickknacks that my mother had.  Sadly, I did have to leave some amazing furniture, but it was not realistic to be moving some of the things 3k miles and I had no place to put it.   I took what I could and that was still a lot.   If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.


I agree with your SIL. On the top of my list for October is jewelry that I never wear.[/QUOTE]


I should also do that.  I really should.


----------



## Pautinka

doloresmia said:


> Oh it makes me so sad to hear about hoarders and thank goodness your friend was able to find a solution that allowed her to stay close!
> 
> Joining a mission with you to reduce jumpers this winter! I already am down maybe 1/3 because I started earlier than you this year but still tweaking down... I call this phase conscious decoupling a la Gwyneth Paltrow.
> 
> I also need to work more on my mindless acquisitiveness. I bought 4 tops - they all fit a new niche aka did not rebuy an oversized black sweater for the sixth time - since lifting my shopping ban last month AND even if I change 3-4 times a day, really primarily wear one thing so I don’t really need to add.


Me too doloresmia. I also think she was fortunate that she was able to do it but it was making her life a misery. The saddest thing is that her husband knows he is a hoarder but can't stop. He has tried but when he gives things away in an attempt to try to clear out he later goes round everybody asking for the items back. There is obviously something very deep going on and I don't think my friend had much choice, if she wanted to save her marriage.
Well done on the jumper front. I am also working hard on what you called mindless acquisitiveness but it is not easy. I am trying to now buy items that will last and trying to be tempted less by "fast fashion". It's not easy though!!


----------



## Pautinka

diane278 said:


> Welcome, Pautinka, to our happily growing group. I think our growth just goes to show how many people are either on some kind of a journey, or getting ready to start one. I, myself, have had to deal with body change, as have others here.  I’ve been a solo declutterer/organizer for decades, but the support of this group validates what used to be my rather solo journey.  No matter what your questions are, there are people here who have great insights (and style) to share.


Thank you so much! I was truly delighted to find this thread. Honestly, I sometimes just feel that all my stuff is cluttering up my head as well as my drawers, wardrobes and bookcases. I don't think I could ever be a true minimalist but I think my aim is to just free up space physically and emotionally! I live in awe of those with a perfect capsule wardrobe with items that suit them every single time they get dressed. One day......


----------



## Pautinka

Julide said:


> I have flat feet too, but my "walking" consists of driving and then walking to stores so not really that demanding on a day to day basis. Personally I don't find converse, superga and the like very supportive. I think for proper support a cross training style tennis shoe would be better, also they have room to put inserts in, I don't think you could fit inserts in these ones. Finding shoes which have support which don't make ones feet look like orthopedic club feet seems impossible doesn't it? ( I like converse and I thought these looked more of an "adult" like version. )
> 
> Adding: To answer your question yes, they are comfy. Sorry got distracted by the flat feet and support, I forgot to answer!Sorry!


My go-to, every day shoes now are made by Fitflop. Even their ballerina pumps have supportive insoles.


----------



## Pautinka

MiaT said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Hope your back issues continue to improve and you are on the road to recovery.  Never easy.
> 
> Your poor friend living in hoarding conditions.  Fortunate she was able to "escape" and could move to her own place near her hubby.  I've been in a few homes that verge on hoarding and I was stressed just being in the room - much less living in such.


Thank you so much MiaT. Yes, thankfully after a few years of misery, time, patience and Pilates have been true healers and I can now start to hopefully think of proper exercise again. Back to Zumba and Step classes this week so hopefully I can now address the problem proactively.
I can't even start to imagine the stress of living with a lifetime of worn-out acquisitions towering above me everywhere in my house. However, it serves as a great reminder to me to get rid of stuff. I am a very nostalgic person and hang on to memories for far longer than I really should!


----------



## Pautinka

gracekelly said:


> lol!  There is a very famous George Carlin comedy routine that is called STUFF.  In typical Carlin  fashion he rants about all the things we accumulate  and how it takes over our lives and in it he says that eventually you have to buy a bigger house for all your stuff and after that another house for all your stuff.  The DH and I bring up this routine when he starts complaining about the shoes, bags and clothing I have.  i just look at him in a very cool fashion and tell him that we will buy the house next door.


I need to look this up. It sounds hilarious. To be honest, as I get older it sometimes seems a great idea!!


----------



## Pautinka

doloresmia said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> I have always been for fewer things - When my husband picked me up for our first date - he thought it was a staged house, that I was a faker and maybe he was on some entrapment show. This was around the time of that gotcha show where some msnbc guy was catching men trying to date underage girls. I looked very young at the time although I wasn’t and I had very little furniture - a couch, a grand piano and an arty paper mache chicken with long legs - in my living room. He made me show him ID. No longer have the couch, the chicken or the piano, but I kept DH [emoji23]
> 
> My massive book collection went when I moved. I just didn’t want to deal with it and I am super happy with that decision years later.


You no longer have the chicken? sounds amazing!


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> For the past few years, I’ve daydreamed of selling my house furnished. Throwing only my (pared down) closet, and five or six paintings in the car and driving away.



Were we separated at birth?  I have crazy thoughts about putting everything in a suitcase - not as practical as you as I'd just throw in twills and think I can survive, okay maybe a cashmere V-neck - and I too thought the paintings would have to be separate and of course would come too.


----------



## MiaT

gracekelly said:


> @MiaT  I didn't touch that piano for at least 2 decades.  It got to the point where i was afraid to even try because I felt that I had forgotten how to read music and lost all my skill. Unfortunately, I wasn't wrong.   Amazingly, I still have all the exercise books and music.  The reading came back with a little work and help from the internet.  I have been diligent with the exercise books and I know absolutely that I never did most of the pages assigned to me by the piano teacher.  As an adult, you have a different attitude.  Back then I just wanted to get straight to playing a piece.  Now I realize the importance of strengthening the fingers and doing the exercises.  I am taking baby steps and starting with the simplest pieces that I played when I was a child.  I do get upset when I recall how I used to zip through the Bach, Beethoven and Rachmaninoff.  I can play the  pieces exactly in my head, but not on the piano. lol!  I do need to practice more than I do.
> 
> @diane278  I kind of did what you are dreaming about with my mother's condo.  I felt sorry for the woman who bought it completely furnished down to the gazillion knickknacks that my mother had.  Sadly, I did have to leave some amazing furniture, but it was not realistic to be moving some of the things 3k miles and I had no place to put it.   I took what I could and that was still a lot.   If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.



Admire your musical talents.  Good for you to get back to it, a gift of talent not to be wasted!

Good advice from your SIL.  We've all known family members who have to go in and cull a departed loved one's possessions of fifty plus years.  My heart hurts that you had to leave behind some of your mothers things....but you have a strong attitude.  Cheers!


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> I just found a website that might resonate with some of us here. https://buymeonce.com/  There is a ‘slow fashion’ section and other categories that encourage buying things that last.  I saw a number of LBD’s that looked interesting, although I don’t buy black dresses, so I may be way off base.    Selection is limited (and basic) but I saw a couple of pieces I thought were interesting. (Bed linens with a 50 year warranty.)
> I found it when I downloaded a book this evening: A Life Less Throwaway: The Lost Art of Buying for Life by Tara Button. I’ve just started reading it, but so far I’m thinking Its going to have some useful information....
> 
> View attachment 4208948


Off I go to see if they have a digital version of the book....


----------



## MiaT

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I buy groceries with a strong preference for frozen and for pantry items and I try to really minimize perishables but of course dairy and fruit, as well as meat slices for my son's sandwiches they constantly down, and the bread they like to use with their subway style sandwiches, are perishable. I freeze bagels after I slice them, as well as all other nice breads. They are so much yummier from the toaster or toaster oven if they were frozen fresh rather than a few days old in room temperature.


Me too!  I freeze loaves of sliced bread - I cannot go through an entire loaf before it goes stale and the frozen slices go straight into the toaster.  Win win.


----------



## MiaT

festus said:


> I also have my old piano from when I was a child- it is an upright and takes less space and easier to move.  My kids play it now. I can play the pieces in my head and my fingers move correctly in the air but somehow not on the keys.  I wish I had your diligence to start up again.
> 
> We moved internationally a few times.  Each time it took up to eight weeks for the sea container to arrive and we seemed to be perfectly fine with just the air freight items we had.  I would not-so-secretly fantasize that the container would get "lost" so I wouldn't have to deal with all the unpacking.  Granted we were in short-term furnished apartments during the wait time, so no sleeping bags or paper plates, but you know what I mean.
> When the packing company assessment people came to visit (when they tell you how many boxes/people/hours would be needed to pack up your things) I'd see my things through the eyes of someone else and cringe at how much stuff we had.  It would help with the pre-packing culling process a bit, but still...
> 
> I read somewhere that we apportion more monetary value to items we own simply because we own them.  This seems to be very much the case with things my mother wants to give me because "they are old and valuable."  I think sometimes these sort of gifts can be more of a burden to the receiver.
> 
> Getting off my soap box now...



Well I like your soap box!

I knew a family that moved to the other side of the world and I kid you not - TWLEVE BOX CAR SIZED shipping containers of stuff.  I was told the company paid for the shipping so they weren't concerned.  (I think I could live in the equivalent size of a box car...)


----------



## MiaT

Pautinka said:


> I need to look this up. It sounds hilarious. To be honest, as I get older it sometimes seems a great idea!!



Here is a link. (It's the clean version - yes they had a choice.)


----------



## WingNut

festus said:


> I agree with everyone else here- cull the books you don't love!
> At some point I had to accept that certain cookbooks only fit in with my imaginary life and off they went to new homes.  I kept books thinking I'd re-read them but have only ever re-read five books.  I had been gifted several coffee table books with soul-less images of scenery I didn't particularly like.  It was a relief when I donated them to a library.  I only kept the art books I love and actually thumb through them often (and they are far from pristine now).  If I were to choose which books to take with me to save from a flood it would be a set of five small first edition books my dad gave me.  The rest is replaceable.
> 
> The physical and emotional weight of the things we carry can stop us from soaring.


Wow this thread moves fast!!! Last night we had dinner at my parents' house (mmmm....meatloaf!) and loaded all the boxes of paperbacks etc that we had taken out of their basement into my husbands' giant dually. Back of the truck is completely filled with boxes of paperbacks, all headed to the local library today for a book sale. I still have to send away the ones from our house, along with all the Salvation Army stuff we have staged to go, but it's progress. So much more breathing room to enjoy!!!


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Well I like your soap box!
> 
> I knew a family that moved to the other side of the world and I kid you not - TWLEVE BOX CAR SIZED shipping containers of stuff.  I was told the company paid for the shipping so they weren't concerned.  (I think I could live in the equivalent size of a box car...)



My DH has a fantasy of living in a tiny house. It is only a fantasy.... but I love that show too and the process people go through to get their possessions down to tiny house level.

https://www.hgtv.com/shows/tiny-house-living

These guys are lovely - they create these mirrored enclosures so you blend in with the surroundings. 

https://www.oodhouse.com/


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!!! Last night we had dinner at my parents' house (mmmm....meatloaf!) and loaded all the boxes of paperbacks etc that we had taken out of their basement into my husbands' giant dually. Back of the truck is completely filled with boxes of paperbacks, all headed to the local library today for a book sale. I still have to send away the ones from our house, along with all the Salvation Army stuff we have staged to go, but it's progress. So much more breathing room to enjoy!!!



Congratulations! [emoji323][emoji898][emoji324][emoji322] 

I bet that feels so much lighter. I am excited in your behalf!


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Ok went to check ministry of supply. I did not like the feel of the material - very technical gym wear and slightly scratchy for the pants. The shirts were ok, softer and they don’t wrinkle but they still had the weird technical material feel that I personally don’t like.


I ve also been looking and not finding. Organic cotton is the proverbial hens teeth.


----------



## festus

WingNut said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!!! Last night we had dinner at my parents' house (mmmm....meatloaf!) and loaded all the boxes of paperbacks etc that we had taken out of their basement into my husbands' giant dually. Back of the truck is completely filled with boxes of paperbacks, all headed to the local library today for a book sale. I still have to send away the ones from our house, along with all the Salvation Army stuff we have staged to go, but it's progress. So much more breathing room to enjoy!!!




Don’t you feel you must weigh at least 5 pounds lighter? Alas these purges don’t translate into actual weight loss!!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Ok went to check ministry of supply. I did not like the feel of the material - very technical gym wear and slightly scratchy for the pants. The shirts were ok, softer and they don’t wrinkle but they still had the weird technical material feel that I personally don’t like.



Thanks for going on the recon mission on behalf of us minimalist hopefuls!


----------



## textilegirl

gracekelly said:


> If I really want to get my DH annoyed, all I have to do is mention how we really need to get rid of things in our house.  My SIL always said that you should do that while you are still able to do it and that is good advice as you never know what life has in store for you.



When I cleared out my mom's house last year and found, among other unbelieveably wasteful piles of  things, three brand new travel irons ()  I suggested to DH that a bit of downsizing now would be better than a nightmare later.  I got the eye-roll.  But I am determined, and another round of bags will be filled and removed this week.


----------



## gracekelly

textilegirl said:


> When I cleared out my mom's house last year and found, among other unbelieveably wasteful piles of  things, three brand new travel irons ()  I suggested to DH that a bit of downsizing now would be better than a nightmare later.  I got the eye-roll.  But I am determined, and another round of bags will be filled and removed this week.


Good for  you!  I remember clearing my grandmother's condo with my mom.  We found a closet that had all these new small appliances.  You might ask what was going on?  A very long time ago, banks used to give out gifts if you opened a new account.  My grandmother turned this into an art form and moved money around like chess pieces.  The juicer that I use today is one of these bank presents  (Yes, they don't make things like they used to and it is indestructible)  My grandmother was very particular about what she ate  and the only things that she ever ate were tea and toast, carrots and boiled chicken and steamed fish.  What she was going to do with all of this stuff is a good question.  We gave just about all of it away.

@textilegirl My face is very red about the travel irons.  A few years ago, I completely forgot that I had bought one and went and bought another. I found them last year when I cleaned out my linen closet.   Neither has been used.    Nowadays, hotel rooms all have them so what a total waste!  Plus with carry-on luggage, who wants to take up the room and/or weight  to tote one around.


----------



## MiaT

[B]WingNut[/B] said:


> Wow this thread moves fast!!! Last night we had dinner at my parents' house (mmmm....meatloaf!) and loaded all the boxes of paperbacks etc that we had taken out of their basement into my husbands' giant dually. Back of the truck is completely filled with boxes of paperbacks, all headed to the local library today for a book sale. I still have to send away the ones from our house, along with all the Salvation Army stuff we have staged to go, but it's progress. So much more breathing room to enjoy!!!



Congratulations!  More room fr things you may use and want, plus someone who gets those books firth library may be very happy too.  Win win all around.



doloresmia said:


> My DH has a fantasy of living in a tiny house. It is only a fantasy.... but I love that show too and the process people go through to get their possessions down to tiny house level.
> 
> https://www.hgtv.com/shows/tiny-house-living
> 
> These guys are lovely - they create these mirrored enclosures so you blend in with the surroundings.
> 
> https://www.oodhouse.com/



I have dreams of either packing up a suitcase and driving off, or looking at those tiny homes which are so intriguing...but I'd want a full washer dryer, a proper closet (of course!), and space to store my emergency stash of toilet paper and paper towels.


----------



## doloresmia

MiaT said:


> Congratulations!  More room fr things you may use and want, plus someone who gets those books firth library may be very happy too.  Win win all around.
> 
> 
> 
> I have dreams of either packing up a suitcase and driving off, or looking at those tiny homes which are so intriguing...but I'd want a full washer dryer, a proper closet (of course!), and space to store my emergency stash of toilet paper and paper towels.



Proper toilet is critical for me too!


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Good for  you!  I remember clearing my grandmother's condo with my mom.  We found a closet that had all these new small appliances.  You might ask what was going on?  A very long time ago, banks used to give out gifts if you opened a new account.  My grandmother turned this into an art form and moved money around like chess pieces.  The juicer that I use today is one of these bank presents  (Yes, they don't make things like they used to and it is indestructible)  My grandmother was very particular about what she ate  and the only things that she ever ate were tea and toast, carrots and boiled chicken and steamed fish.  What she was going to do with all of this stuff is a good question.  We gave just about all of it away.
> 
> @textilegirl My face is very red about the travel irons.  A few years ago, I completely forgot that I had bought one and went and bought another. I found them last year when I cleaned out my linen closet.   Neither has been used.    Nowadays, hotel rooms all have them so what a total waste!  Plus with carry-on luggage, who wants to take up the room and/or weight  to tote one around.



Isn’t it funny - I always want to eat more if it is a free benefit - like at an airline lounge. I think collecting bank appliances must be like that. My excuse is my genetic makeup has not moved on from an evolutionary sense - it still thinks it needs to forage and store for the hard times... aka translated to my life now it means when I am more than 10 blocks from my local Whole Foods.


----------



## diane278

MiaT said:


> I have dreams of either packing up a suitcase and driving off, or looking at those tiny homes which are so intriguing...but I'd want a full washer dryer, a proper closet (of course!), and space to store my emergency stash of toilet paper and paper towels.


I’d have to add laundry soap to the toilet paper stash. I really like having my laundry done and it would be anxiety inducing if I went to do a load and didn’t have any soap.....


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Isn’t it funny - I always want to eat more if it is a free benefit - like at an airline lounge. I think collecting bank appliances must be like that. My excuse is my genetic makeup has not moved on from an evolutionary sense - it still thinks it needs to forage and store for the hard times... aka translated to my life now it means when I am more than 10 blocks from my local Whole Foods.



hahahahaha!  This is why they claim that if you are having a buffet at a party, you need to have 3X as much food.

I love the tiny house shows!  It stupefies me how some of these people think they can live in  a tiny house with 3 kids, when it is hard enough for a couple.    I told the DH that I could see having one as a week-end retreat.  Living in one would never be realistic unless there is another one right next door to be used as a closet  Oh and a ladder to a sleeping loft is out of the question!  They should do a survey of how many tiny house occupants broke a leg when getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom downstairs.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> My DH has a fantasy of living in a tiny house. It is only a fantasy.... but I love that show too and the process people go through to get their possessions down to tiny house level.
> 
> https://www.hgtv.com/shows/tiny-house-living
> 
> These guys are lovely - they create these mirrored enclosures so you blend in with the surroundings.
> 
> https://www.oodhouse.com/


LOVE the OOD house!
I once fantasized about purchasing the Phillip Johnson Glass House http://theglasshouse.org/ when it was up for sale years ago. I think the asking price was $6M at that time. It slipped through my fingers due to the fact I was a little short, by $6M.  I would have given up every material possession I own to live in that house.  Of course, there’s nowhere to put “stuff” anyway.....


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> hahahahaha!  This is why they claim that if you are having a buffet at a party, you need to have 3X as much food.
> 
> I love the tiny house shows!  It stupefies me how some of these people think they can live in  a tiny house with 3 kids, when it is hard enough for a couple.    I told the DH that I could see having one as a week-end retreat.  Living in one would never be realistic unless there is another one right next door to be used as a closet  Oh and a ladder to a sleeping loft is out of the question!  They should do a survey of how many tiny house occupants broke a leg when getting up in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom downstairs.



That is exactly what I think! I could live in a Tiny house with real toilets if we had at least another tiny house nearby for my closet, and we would probably need a third as a man cave to be fair. 

So we just went out to eat and because those figures about food waste were in my head, I ate for two since DH did not like his meal. Must lie down now.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> That is exactly what I think! I could live in a Tiny house with real toilets if we had at least another tiny house nearby for my closet, and we would probably need a third as a man cave to be fair.
> 
> So we just went out to eat and because those figures about food waste were in my head, I ate for two since DH did not like his meal. Must lie down now.


How about a tiny house compound. Sort of like a housing subdivision. Each resident could have several, depending on individual needs.


----------



## MiaT

diane278 said:


> How about a tiny house compound. Sort of like a housing subdivision. Each resident could have several, depending on individual needs.



I could live in a tiny house - but need the equivalent of three or four tiny houses attached to it for the following:
1. closet
2. laundry
3. bathroom
4. storage for emergency supplies

Such as claiming you pack light because you have a small carry-on bag, but several trunks were placed in the cargo hold.

I still dream of living out of a suitcase....


----------



## MiaT

doloresmia said:


> That is exactly what I think! I could live in a Tiny house with real toilets if we had at least another tiny house nearby for my closet, and we would probably need a third as a man cave to be fair.
> 
> So we just went out to eat and because those figures about food waste were in my head,* I ate for two since DH did not like his meal.* Must lie down now.




I live alone and I do that...think I'm being efficient by preparing extra for dinner, overeating, putting a small portion away and then eating it for breakfast.

_And rinse and repeat..._


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> How about a tiny house compound. Sort of like a housing subdivision. Each resident could have several, depending on individual needs.



I like the idea of a tiny house but the whole toilet/septic thing isn’t for me. And no matter how much stuff I reduce, the tiny house will still look cluttered and there’s nowhere to put my scarves. 
Plus it’s a house so I’d still have to worry about things like leaking roofs and plumbing and other maintenance issues. Would much rather live in a tiny flat where my monthly service fees cover all the things I don’t want to deal with. I guess that’s a convoluted way of saying that I like the idea of it but I don’t actually want to live in one. Just call me a killjoy.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> I like the idea of a tiny house but the whole toilet/septic thing isn’t for me. And no matter how much stuff I reduce, the tiny house will still look cluttered and there’s nowhere to put my scarves.
> Plus it’s a house so I’d still have to worry about things like leaking roofs and plumbing and other maintenance issues. Would much rather live in a tiny flat where my monthly service fees cover all the things I don’t want to deal with. I guess that’s a convoluted way of saying that I like the idea of it but I don’t actually want to live in one. Just call me a killjoy.


You’re not a killjoy. You’re just responding to the nut case who wants to live in the Glass House.  Common sense is left outside the door when I’m in my Glass House Zone. 
(The cylinder in the center houses the bathroom. The house sits on a large amount of land that provides privacy.)


To be honest, I think that I’m ready for some late-in-life lifestyle adventure. I just can’t seem to figure out what it should look like. I do know that adequate storage is essential for my peace of mind....not necessarily a tremendous amount of storage but enough for me to keep my “stuff” put away.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

diane278 said:


> You’re not a killjoy. You’re just responding to the nut case who wants to live in the Glass House.  Common sense is left outside the door when I’m in my Glass House Zone.
> (The cylinder in the center houses the bathroom. The house sits on a large amount of land that provides privacy.)
> View attachment 4209923
> 
> To be honest, I think that I’m ready for some late-in-life lifestyle adventure. I just can’t seem to figure out what it should look like. I do know that adequate storage is essential for my peace of mind....not necessarily a tremendous amount of storage but enough for me to keep my “stuff” put away.



Oh my gosh I love that!  I wish I lived in a mild enough climate to make that ecologically feasible.  Here in the Nordic countries we have to really deal with long, very cold winters.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I thinK I’m getting mindful-about-possessions CRAZY.  I’m obsessed.  I can’t do anything else but chase that sweet sweet feeling of having an area or category of things in the house pared down to the essentials, any excess thoughtfully recycled into the world, and the remaining items attractively organized in a way that I truly believe lends itself to staying that way.

With a LARGE house with six people living in it, this could be a full time, never ending job.  And I need to write my gosh darn thesis and I have music projects waiting as well that are maybe even more fulfilling in the long run.  But I’m HOOKED on KonMari-ing my home, (and re-thinking spaces in my home that don’t spark joy, and upcycling items that we can’t afford to replace outright but which looks sad and pathetic to me, with paint and stencils, and re-decorating on a shoestring).

So far the biggest improvement was our entry room.  Man I have done a night and day job in there and that was the single biggest mess hot spot in our house because all six of us come in the door and dump everything everywhere.  Our closets were 24 years old AND UGLY as all get out, and the carpet was disgusting, and and and ..... it was just a total buzzkill to come home and see that.  I dreamed of new closets with sliding glass doors but at IKEA the cost would have been over a thousand euros and the budget doesn’t have that extra for coat closets.  THEN I scoured the second hand market and found exactly what I wanted for 150!  My darling husband and sons went and disassembled it, brought it home in a trailer, and assembled it in our entry room.  I removed the carpet and the tiles are nice underneath because the grout has been protected and isn’t grubby like elsewhere, and the other fixtures that were ugly wood color I painted white or silver.  A cute new floral mat when you step in and a LOT of organizing to get everything needed for all 6 of us to have a sensible home inside that closet, and now it is really a pleasure to come home and be greeted with that space.  Yay!  

My walk in closet is the second biggest improved area, but I am not done and will take photos and show later.  No IKEA pax purchases unfortunately but I’ve been revamping it with items we already have or shoestring purchases off the secondhand market and it already looks SO much better.  The girls’ room closet likewise has been a huge feat of organizing since their 200 toys/puzzles have 100 pieces each (it feels like) so I have to deal with 20,000 (I’m exaggerating but not by as much as you think) individual pieces of STUFF in there that needs to be located with their own mates and organized in their room.  And the clothes.  Man they have clothes and I constantly have to cull to get rid of off season and outgrown.  It’s just so much work.  And their drawing station needs daily culling of markers that have dried out and paper that needs to be recycled because it’s been drawn on already......

You get the idea.  I’ve rambled enough!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Crosspost from the shopping your closet thread, but exactly the same topic I was just discussing in the previous post:

And you know what else has been occupying my mental reserves, in addition to all this clutter and mindful with belongings thoughts...?  My family’s calendar/time.  I’ve been trying to be super mindful with putting the effort into organizing with other people social/hobby events for my kids with their friends, or with my friends, or with entire families that we are friends with with my entire family, and every combination you can think of (just me and my eldest are going to Brussels next week for quality mom son time, etc)..... date nights with my husband, gymnastics classes for the girls, me and two american girlfriends going to Burlesque dance class on friday nights dressed in heels with a boa and doing shots just before and having a giant laugh, organizing a half year in advance with my drummer who is this cool doctor lady from Chile to go to cirque du soleil, a girls trip to Miami in the spring with my neighborhood mom pals, going to my childhood friend’s wedding on thanksgiving and hitting up my best college friend who lives nearby at the same time, etc etc etc.....   man these most important logistics/organizing our calendar things take UP SO MUCH TIME.  I mean they just eat the hours away, messaging with people about play dates and nights out and rehearsals and birthday parties and on and on and on.... If I didn’t do this work, my family would definitely have a less rich life and so would I, but no one else would step up and plan things, it’s definitely all on me.  But it really distracts from grad school and writing songs.  Sometimes I feel jealous of my husband because he can really throw himself into a career he enjoys and 3 bands he belongs to, and never sits down for an entire hour sorting mismatched socks in six sizes, or messaging with people to invest in our social calendar in a way that prioritizes the people we care about.  Heck I’m the one organizing with his mom about having a christmas dinner with his parents and siblings present, and if I left things up to him, even that would be a last minute afterthought about when we celebrate anything with his family.  He is just tunnel vision on his own things and I definitely plan everything for everyone, with the exception of my teenagers and their hobbies/social lives (they definitely handle that at this point).


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> How about a tiny house compound. Sort of like a housing subdivision. Each resident could have several, depending on individual needs.



I think that’s called a cult or a commune.

Too busy to keep up with you ladies this week. You are going crazy. [emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crosspost from the shopping your closet thread, but exactly the same topic I was just discussing in the previous post:
> 
> And you know what else has been occupying my mental reserves, in addition to all this clutter and mindful with belongings thoughts...?  My family’s calendar/time.  I’ve been trying to be super mindful with putting the effort into organizing with other people social/hobby events for my kids with their friends, or with my friends, or with entire families that we are friends with with my entire family, and every combination you can think of (just me and my eldest are going to Brussels next week for quality mom son time, etc)..... date nights with my husband, gymnastics classes for the girls, me and two american girlfriends going to Burlesque dance class on friday nights dressed in heels with a boa and doing shots just before and having a giant laugh, organizing a half year in advance with my drummer who is this cool doctor lady from Chile to go to cirque du soleil, a girls trip to Miami in the spring with my neighborhood mom pals, going to my childhood friend’s wedding on thanksgiving and hitting up my best college friend who lives nearby at the same time, etc etc etc.....   man these most important logistics/organizing our calendar things take UP SO MUCH TIME.  I mean they just eat the hours away, messaging with people about play dates and nights out and rehearsals and birthday parties and on and on and on.... If I didn’t do this work, my family would definitely have a less rich life and so would I, but no one else would step up and plan things, it’s definitely all on me.  But it really distracts from grad school and writing songs.  Sometimes I feel jealous of my husband because he can really throw himself into a career he enjoys and 3 bands he belongs to, and never sits down for an entire hour sorting mismatched socks in six sizes, or messaging with people to invest in our social calendar in a way that prioritizes the people we care about.  Heck I’m the one organizing with his mom about having a christmas dinner with his parents and siblings present, and if I left things up to him, even that would be a last minute afterthought about when we celebrate anything with his family.  He is just tunnel vision on his own things and I definitely plan everything for everyone, with the exception of my teenagers and their hobbies/social lives (they definitely handle that at this point).



I think you deserve a prize! You definitely make your family’s life better - and how great it must feel


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I think that’s called a cult or a commune.
> 
> Too busy to keep up with you ladies this week. You are going crazy. [emoji23]



Diane will lead arts classes - and we will destroy anything made so as not to add new clutter into the commune


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Diane will lead arts classes - and we will destroy anything made so as not to add new clutter into the commune


There’s a slight flaw in this plan....I, myself, am not an artist. But I could contribute by organizing the hell out of the art supply room. I’m good at “arranging things” so actually, if we’re destroying all the art created in classes I lead, it may work out fine...  I’m pretty sure I could sort the trashed art by color....


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh my gosh I love that!  I wish I lived in a mild enough climate to make that ecologically feasible.  Here in the Nordic countries we have to really deal with long, very cold winters.


I love winter....and where I live in California, we barely have one (no snow and a bit of rain). But my idea of winter is probably a lot milder than your reality.  I lived in St. Louis, Mo. when I was first married. I couldn’t successfully drive on snowy streets. Terror and lack of ability to navigate the icy patches were issues. I stayed home and made soup on snowy days....


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thinK I’m getting mindful-about-possessions CRAZY.  I’m obsessed.  I can’t do anything else but chase that sweet sweet feeling of having an area or category of things in the house pared down to the essentials, any excess thoughtfully recycled into the world, and the remaining items attractively organized in a way that I truly believe lends itself to staying that way.
> 
> With a LARGE house with six people living in it, this could be a full time, never ending job.  And I need to write my gosh darn thesis and I have music projects waiting as well that are maybe even more fulfilling in the long run.  But I’m HOOKED on KonMari-ing my home, (and re-thinking spaces in my home that don’t spark joy, and upcycling items that we can’t afford to replace outright but which looks sad and pathetic to me, with paint and stencils, and re-decorating on a shoestring).
> 
> So far the biggest improvement was our entry room.  Man I have done a night and day job in there and that was the single biggest mess hot spot in our house because all six of us come in the door and dump everything everywhere.  Our closets were 24 years old AND UGLY as all get out, and the carpet was disgusting, and and and ..... it was just a total buzzkill to come home and see that.  I dreamed of new closets with sliding glass doors but at IKEA the cost would have been over a thousand euros and the budget doesn’t have that extra for coat closets.  THEN I scoured the second hand market and found exactly what I wanted for 150!  My darling husband and sons went and disassembled it, brought it home in a trailer, and assembled it in our entry room.  I removed the carpet and the tiles are nice underneath because the grout has been protected and isn’t grubby like elsewhere, and the other fixtures that were ugly wood color I painted white or silver.  A cute new floral mat when you step in and a LOT of organizing to get everything needed for all 6 of us to have a sensible home inside that closet, and now it is really a pleasure to come home and be greeted with that space.  Yay!
> 
> My walk in closet is the second biggest improved area, but I am not done and will take photos and show later.  No IKEA pax purchases unfortunately but I’ve been revamping it with items we already have or shoestring purchases off the secondhand market and it already looks SO much better.  The girls’ room closet likewise has been a huge feat of organizing since their 200 toys/puzzles have 100 pieces each (it feels like) so I have to deal with 20,000 (I’m exaggerating but not by as much as you think) individual pieces of STUFF in there that needs to be located with their own mates and organized in their room.  And the clothes.  Man they have clothes and I constantly have to cull to get rid of off season and outgrown.  It’s just so much work.  And their drawing station needs daily culling of markers that have dried out and paper that needs to be recycled because it’s been drawn on already......
> 
> You get the idea.  I’ve rambled enough!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crosspost from the shopping your closet thread, but exactly the same topic I was just discussing in the previous post:
> 
> And you know what else has been occupying my mental reserves, in addition to all this clutter and mindful with belongings thoughts...?  My family’s calendar/time.  I’ve been trying to be super mindful with putting the effort into organizing with other people social/hobby events for my kids with their friends, or with my friends, or with entire families that we are friends with with my entire family, and every combination you can think of (just me and my eldest are going to Brussels next week for quality mom son time, etc)..... date nights with my husband, gymnastics classes for the girls, me and two american girlfriends going to Burlesque dance class on friday nights dressed in heels with a boa and doing shots just before and having a giant laugh, organizing a half year in advance with my drummer who is this cool doctor lady from Chile to go to cirque du soleil, a girls trip to Miami in the spring with my neighborhood mom pals, going to my childhood friend’s wedding on thanksgiving and hitting up my best college friend who lives nearby at the same time, etc etc etc.....   man these most important logistics/organizing our calendar things take UP SO MUCH TIME.  I mean they just eat the hours away, messaging with people about play dates and nights out and rehearsals and birthday parties and on and on and on.... If I didn’t do this work, my family would definitely have a less rich life and so would I, but no one else would step up and plan things, it’s definitely all on me.  But it really distracts from grad school and writing songs.  Sometimes I feel jealous of my husband because he can really throw himself into a career he enjoys and 3 bands he belongs to, and never sits down for an entire hour sorting mismatched socks in six sizes, or messaging with people to invest in our social calendar in a way that prioritizes the people we care about.  Heck I’m the one organizing with his mom about having a christmas dinner with his parents and siblings present, and if I left things up to him, even that would be a last minute afterthought about when we celebrate anything with his family.  He is just tunnel vision on his own things and I definitely plan everything for everyone, with the exception of my teenagers and their hobbies/social lives (they definitely handle that at this point).



Omg! I couldn’t do everything you do. Kon Mari has nothing on you! Anyone who can organize teenagers and extended family should have their own book......but I realize that would be another job for you!


----------



## doloresmia

Ok I am on a new shopping ban - mainly because my body is shifting due to the intermittent fasting and because I neurotically keep looking for black wide leg pants. Going to go to November and see what is what....

Wish me luck


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Ok I am on a new shopping ban - mainly because my body is shifting due to the intermittent fasting and because I neurotically keep looking for black wide leg pants. Going to go to November and see what is what....
> 
> Wish me luck



Good luck. I avoid buying pants when my weight is changing. Pants need to fit perfectly. This is an excellent plan. And by November whatever you buy will probably be on sale. Sounds like you are shifting in the right direction too! 

I’m sending another bag to consignment today. That makes two out for one in. [emoji51]

I’m eyeing a few more items to find new homes, too. Just need to find the time.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Ok I am on a new shopping ban - mainly because my body is shifting due to the intermittent fasting and because I neurotically keep looking for black wide leg pants. Going to go to November and see what is what....
> 
> Wish me luck


You go, girl!


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> _*I think that’s called a cult or a commune.*_
> 
> Too busy to keep up with you ladies this week. You are going crazy. [emoji23]



lol!  If you visit and they serve Kool Aid, run for the hills!


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Ok I am on a new shopping ban - mainly because my body is shifting due to the intermittent fasting and because I neurotically keep looking for black wide leg pants. Going to go to November and see what is what....
> 
> Wish me luck


The DH and I had been doing intermittent fasting and not even realizing that we were doing it, and we have have been doing it for several years!  I have to say that in the past five months the only thing that made my body significantly shift and change was giving up bread and other carbs.  Yesterday was my 5 month anniversary for this and I plan to keep going as long as i can.

Waiting until November is also good, because you can see what Fall styles shake out as things you don't really want to buy.


----------



## MiaT

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Crosspost from the shopping your closet thread, but exactly the same topic I was just discussing in the previous post:
> 
> And you know what else has been occupying my mental reserves, in addition to all this clutter and mindful with belongings thoughts...?  My family’s calendar/time.  I’ve been trying to be super mindful with putting the effort into organizing with other people social/hobby events for my kids with their friends, or with my friends, or with entire families that we are friends with with my entire family, and every combination you can think of (just me and my eldest are going to Brussels next week for quality mom son time, etc)..... date nights with my husband, gymnastics classes for the girls, me and two american girlfriends going to Burlesque dance class on friday nights dressed in heels with a boa and doing shots just before and having a giant laugh, organizing a half year in advance with my drummer who is this cool doctor lady from Chile to go to cirque du soleil, a girls trip to Miami in the spring with my neighborhood mom pals, going to my childhood friend’s wedding on thanksgiving and hitting up my best college friend who lives nearby at the same time, etc etc etc.....   man these most important logistics/organizing our calendar things take UP SO MUCH TIME.  I mean they just eat the hours away, messaging with people about play dates and nights out and rehearsals and birthday parties and on and on and on.... If I didn’t do this work, my family would definitely have a less rich life and so would I, but no one else would step up and plan things, it’s definitely all on me.  But it really distracts from grad school and writing songs.  Sometimes I feel jealous of my husband because he can really throw himself into a career he enjoys and 3 bands he belongs to, and never sits down for an entire hour sorting mismatched socks in six sizes, or messaging with people to invest in our social calendar in a way that prioritizes the people we care about.  Heck I’m the one organizing with his mom about having a christmas dinner with his parents and siblings present, and if I left things up to him, even that would be a last minute afterthought about when we celebrate anything with his family.  He is just tunnel vision on his own things and I definitely plan everything for everyone, with the exception of my teenagers and their hobbies/social lives (they definitely handle that at this point).




In awe.  You are amazing.  Organizing time is magic - being able to "make time" is something I aim for.  We all have 24 hours in the same single day but some are able to use the equivalent of manipulating gravity to stretch out that time and actually add to it.

I too would like a book on this, but as Diane stated - that would be another job for you.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

MiaT said:


> In awe.  You are amazing.  Organizing time is magic - being able to "make time" is something I aim for.  We all have 24 hours in the same single day but some are able to use the equivalent of manipulating gravity to stretch out that time and actually add to it.
> 
> I too would like a book on this, but as Diane stated - that would be another job for you.



Oh you guys are so nice! I just do what moms do. 
I try to think of our time as our most precious commodity and organize it so that it's rich with quality. I try to be face to face with as many people I'm fond of as often as I can; it's such a time suck to synchronize calendars with those people and have those events actually happen after tons of back and forth but there's no other option so i just continue to nag! [emoji173]️


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thinK I’m getting mindful-about-possessions CRAZY.  I’m obsessed.  I can’t do anything else but chase that sweet sweet feeling of having an area or category of things in the house pared down to the essentials, any excess thoughtfully recycled into the world, and the remaining items attractively organized in a way that I truly believe lends itself to staying that way.
> 
> With a LARGE house with six people living in it, this could be a full time, never ending job.  And I need to write my gosh darn thesis and I have music projects waiting as well that are maybe even more fulfilling in the long run.  But I’m HOOKED on KonMari-ing my home, (and re-thinking spaces in my home that don’t spark joy, and upcycling items that we can’t afford to replace outright but which looks sad and pathetic to me, with paint and stencils, and re-decorating on a shoestring).
> 
> So far the biggest improvement was our entry room.  Man I have done a night and day job in there and that was the single biggest mess hot spot in our house because all six of us come in the door and dump everything everywhere.  Our closets were 24 years old AND UGLY as all get out, and the carpet was disgusting, and and and ..... it was just a total buzzkill to come home and see that.  I dreamed of new closets with sliding glass doors but at IKEA the cost would have been over a thousand euros and the budget doesn’t have that extra for coat closets.  THEN I scoured the second hand market and found exactly what I wanted for 150!  My darling husband and sons went and disassembled it, brought it home in a trailer, and assembled it in our entry room.  I removed the carpet and the tiles are nice underneath because the grout has been protected and isn’t grubby like elsewhere, and the other fixtures that were ugly wood color I painted white or silver.  A cute new floral mat when you step in and a LOT of organizing to get everything needed for all 6 of us to have a sensible home inside that closet, and now it is really a pleasure to come home and be greeted with that space.  Yay!
> 
> My walk in closet is the second biggest improved area, but I am not done and will take photos and show later.  No IKEA pax purchases unfortunately but I’ve been revamping it with items we already have or shoestring purchases off the secondhand market and it already looks SO much better.  The girls’ room closet likewise has been a huge feat of organizing since their 200 toys/puzzles have 100 pieces each (it feels like) so I have to deal with 20,000 (I’m exaggerating but not by as much as you think) individual pieces of STUFF in there that needs to be located with their own mates and organized in their room.  And the clothes.  Man they have clothes and I constantly have to cull to get rid of off season and outgrown.  It’s just so much work.  And their drawing station needs daily culling of markers that have dried out and paper that needs to be recycled because it’s been drawn on already......
> 
> You get the idea.  I’ve rambled enough!




That is a lot of moving parts!
Kudos to you for making time to invest in people and connections. I hope you are able to carve out some time for yourself to rest and restore too!!!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> There’s a slight flaw in this plan....I, myself, am not an artist. But I could contribute by organizing the hell out of the art supply room. I’m good at “arranging things” so actually, if we’re destroying all the art created in classes I lead, it may work out fine...  I’m pretty sure I could sort the trashed art by color....




I guess I’m banned from the cult since I don’t want to live in a tiny house. Can I at least come visit?


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> I guess I’m banned from the cult since I don’t want to live in a tiny house. Can I at least come visit?


No one is banned! Actually, I think the tiny house concept is similar to when we were talking about becoming minimalists early on.  It’s an idea that reflects reducing consumption.  It seems to me that we’re mostly looking for balance...and that will look different to each of us, as we all have different lives, even with our overlapping worship of Toto toilets and stockpiling adequate amounts of toilet paper. I’m sure that someone else will be able to say it more eloquently than I have.....


----------



## Genie27

So I have a minor win. A day plus of window shopping on the Mag Mile and I was able to selectively skip all purchases. Other than a primer not available in Canada, and my TRR Jacket - which was on my long term wish list.

And I was able to mentally let go of a couple more items. Next up is listing them on e Bay.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I guess I’m banned from the cult since I don’t want to live in a tiny house. Can I at least come visit?



Awwwwhhhh I am not sure if you noticed but all of us stacked a bunch of tiny houses together on the compound so really we made house sandwiches, which ends up being an actual house. Therefore plenty of room at the minimalist compound [emoji4]


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Good luck. I avoid buying pants when my weight is changing. Pants need to fit perfectly. This is an excellent plan. And by November whatever you buy will probably be on sale. Sounds like you are shifting in the right direction too!
> 
> I’m sending another bag to consignment today. That makes two out for one in. [emoji51]
> 
> I’m eyeing a few more items to find new homes, too. Just need to find the time.



Oh good idea - on a ban until the netaporter winter sale! And to fund sale items must send things off to TRR.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> The DH and I had been doing intermittent fasting and not even realizing that we were doing it, and we have have been doing it for several years!  I have to say that in the past five months the only thing that made my body significantly shift and change was giving up bread and other carbs.  Yesterday was my 5 month anniversary for this and I plan to keep going as long as i can.
> 
> Waiting until November is also good, because you can see what Fall styles shake out as things you don't really want to buy.



Congrats! I am with you... IF is a start and then more conscious choices about food is the finish... for me it is about cheat days and sweets. The body sugar stabilizing supplement I take is still incredibly helpful. Don’t want to know if it is a placebo effect!


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> So I have a minor win. A day plus of window shopping on the Mag Mile and I was able to selectively skip all purchases. Other than a primer not available in Canada, and my TRR Jacket - which was on my long term wish list.
> 
> And I was able to mentally let go of a couple more items. Next up is listing them on e Bay.



I know some ladies avoid looking while on a ban. I don’t find actual shopping that interesting in the places that are accessible to me. I used to love a Barney’s tour because it felt so special to see these marvelous pieces in New York City. Surfing the internet is relaxing, but I end up finding black wide leg pants or cropped black pants or leggings. Trying to figure out whether it makes me more nuts to look or not.

What do you all do? Abstinence? Just say no? Be best?


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> I know some ladies avoid looking while on a ban. I don’t find actual shopping that interesting in the places that are accessible to me. I used to love a Barney’s tour because it felt so special to see these marvelous pieces in New York City. Surfing the internet is relaxing, but I end up finding black wide leg pants or cropped black pants or leggings. Trying to figure out whether it makes me more nuts to look or not.
> 
> What do you all do? Abstinence? Just say no? Be best?


The thing is to avoid the temptation, which of course is very difficult.  In fact internet shopping makes it impossible.  I try to stay away from any establishment with a Chanel dept lol!  I also try to be mindful of what I do own so I don't repeat it.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I know some ladies avoid looking while on a ban. I don’t find actual shopping that interesting in the places that are accessible to me. I used to love a Barney’s tour because it felt so special to see these marvelous pieces in New York City. Surfing the internet is relaxing, but I end up finding black wide leg pants or cropped black pants or leggings. Trying to figure out whether it makes me more nuts to look or not.
> 
> What do you all do? Abstinence? Just say no? Be best?


If I go on the EF site, and see something I like, I order.  Other sites are easier to resist...mostly because I’ll need to order multiple sizes and then I have to return the sizes that don’t fit.  I guess I usually travel the path of least resistance.
Right now, largely because of this thread, I’m not feeling the urge to add to my closet. How long that lasts is anybody’s guess....


----------



## grietje

I’ve missed this thread and have just caught up.
I’ve bought a few things this past week - some leopard low heels and a scarf. This should help this trend.
I did my fall transition and am enjoying ‘warmer decor’.
The only clutter I am accumulating is white dresses for the ‘DInner en Blanc’ I am going to Saturday night.  Have any of you been to one?  I’ve ordered almost 10 white dresses and am trying to find one I don’t hate. I do not want to spend a ton on this because I rarely wear white. I’ll be glad when those boxes are out of the house!


----------



## grietje

The fall decor in my bathroom.
	

		
			
		

		
	



I think these wood boxes are awesome—then again, I love a good barn!


----------



## GoStanford

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Any other betabrand (San Francisco company) lovers?


Isn't betabrand the store on Valencia that has the creepy-cool monster displays, like the Bigfoot? I will have to take a look!

I just discovered this thread.  It will be refreshing to read.  I like photos of minimalist spaces but never am able to achieve/maintain this for myself.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> So I have a minor win. A day plus of window shopping on the Mag Mile and I was able to selectively skip all purchases. Other than a primer not available in Canada, and my TRR Jacket - which was on my long term wish list.
> 
> And I was able to mentally let go of a couple more items. Next up is listing them on e Bay.



Great job! It is a major thing to stick with your game plan and not to buy something on a whim especially with temptation everywhere.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

GoStanford said:


> Isn't betabrand the store on Valencia that has the creepy-cool monster displays, like the Bigfoot? I will have to take a look!
> 
> I just discovered this thread.  It will be refreshing to read.  I like photos of minimalist spaces but never am able to achieve/maintain this for myself.



No idea, I shop on the website from the other side of the world.


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> The fall decor in my bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211195
> 
> I think these wood boxes are awesome—then again, I love a good barn!
> View attachment 4211196




Omigod that's so pretty and clutter-free and everything my bathroom isn't!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> No one is banned! Actually, I think the tiny house concept is similar to when we were talking about becoming minimalists early on.  It’s an idea that reflects reducing consumption.  It seems to me that we’re mostly looking for balance...and that will look different to each of us, as we all have different lives, even with our overlapping worship of Toto toilets and stockpiling adequate amounts of toilet paper. I’m sure that someone else will be able to say it more eloquently than I have.....


 @diane278 and @doloresmia Thanks for knowing that I was joking about the commune and still letting me in!

I weigh myself a couple of times a month or so since I usually have a sense of my shape and size. I dropped bread and pasta from my diet a few years ago in order to avoid the spare tyre I was developing around my wait and that seems to be doing the trick.  This morning I clocked in at 3 pounds more than my usual weight but look exactly the same in the mirror and in clothes so I can't blame water retention.  I haven't eaten anything that would weigh me down and not show, say a few rocks or something.  Odd.
Hoping the bathroom scales will come to its senses tomorrow.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> @diane278 and @doloresmia Thanks for knowing that I was joking about the commune and still letting me in!
> 
> I weigh myself a couple of times a month or so since I usually have a sense of my shape and size. I dropped bread and pasta from my diet a few years ago in order to avoid the spare tyre I was developing around my wait and that seems to be doing the trick.  This morning I clocked in at 3 pounds more than my usual weight but look exactly the same in the mirror and in clothes so I can't blame water retention.  I haven't eaten anything that would weigh me down and not show, say a few rocks or something.  Odd.
> Hoping the bathroom scales will come to its senses tomorrow.


Perhaps we’re just luring you into our commune community!    And, by the way, kool-aide is included among our Happy Hour offerings....Caveat emptor...(FYI the trick is not getting in, but getting back out! )


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> @diane278 and @doloresmia Thanks for knowing that I was joking about the commune and still letting me in!
> 
> I weigh myself a couple of times a month or so since I usually have a sense of my shape and size. I dropped bread and pasta from my diet a few years ago in order to avoid the spare tyre I was developing around my wait and that seems to be doing the trick.  This morning I clocked in at 3 pounds more than my usual weight but look exactly the same in the mirror and in clothes so I can't blame water retention.  I haven't eaten anything that would weigh me down and not show, say a few rocks or something.  Odd.
> Hoping the bathroom scales will come to its senses tomorrow.


Does your scale have batteries? Mine goes nuts when the batteries start to get tired.


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> I know some ladies avoid looking while on a ban. I don’t find actual shopping that interesting in the places that are accessible to me. I used to love a Barney’s tour because it felt so special to see these marvelous pieces in New York City. Surfing the internet is relaxing, but I end up finding black wide leg pants or cropped black pants or leggings. Trying to figure out whether it makes me more nuts to look or not.
> 
> What do you all do? Abstinence? Just say no? Be best?


I’ve been making some considered purchases, and a hefty wish list, so it’s been easier to limit my purchases of impulse items. Even some items that were purchased when they presented themselves were made in consideration of my overall wardrobe goals. Only problem (or maybe the main reason I can resist idle shopping) is that my clothing price points have escalated drastically.

I have always found ‘window shopping’ to be distinct from an actual shopping trip. I can browse all day and unless I come across something that is from my forever list at a great price, I’m content to browse, touch and feel. But if I’m looking for something specific, that’s a whole other experience. I will search online, or hit my favourite go-to stores and find the best option. I can spin myself into a frenzy deciding (if too many options), or make quick decisions if I’ve done my homework.

Also, I find that most high end store buyers don't buy for my work-day and casual lifestyle. Most of the beautiful expensive items are for other lives. So it's easier now to not try/buy something for my imaginary life.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> ..
> What do you all do? Abstinence? Just say no? Be best?



I tried the ban thing and lasted six weeks. I may give it another go. I find I shop online when I am kicking back. I don’t think it’s out of boredom; it’s more my brain has quieted down and I make time. I’m not sure that’s a good reason.

I rarely go to an actual store these days.  That I won’t make time for.

I was thinking about making the most of one’s free time—ensuring quality time, seeing people, etc.
I try the opposite too.  I really treasure evenings and days where I have NOTHING going on.  Those are very rare and I am consciously trying to get one evening and one weekend day like that


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> I’ve been making some considered purchases, and a hefty wish list, so it’s been easier to limit my purchases of impulse items. Even some items that were purchased when they presented themselves were made in consideration of my overall wardrobe goals. Only problem (or maybe the main reason I can resist idle shopping) is that my clothing price points have escalated drastically.
> 
> I have always found ‘window shopping’ to be distinct from an actual shopping trip. I can browse all day and unless I come across something that is from my forever list at a great price, I’m content to browse, touch and feel. But if I’m looking for something specific, that’s a whole other experience. I will search online, or hit my favourite go-to stores and find the best option. I can spin myself into a frenzy deciding (if too many options), or make quick decisions if I’ve done my homework.
> 
> Also, I find that most high end store buyers don't buy for my work-day and casual lifestyle. Most of the beautiful expensive items are for other lives. So it's easier now to not try/buy something for my imaginary life.



My imaginary life is quite amazing. It has me sitting at cafes, eating pastries and chocolates and periodically digging through my emerald croc with GHW Birkin 25 for a pencil.


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> My imaginary life is quite amazing. It has me sitting at cafes, eating pastries and chocolates and periodically digging through my emerald croc with GHW Birkin 25 for a pencil.


Fabulous, darling! And the clothes always fit impeccably no matter how much chocolate is consumed! 

Hopefully that pencil is in its own matching croc case? 

(Can I admit here that if I ever have the opportunity to buy a croc B25, it *will* become part of my normal everyday life?Because why not?)


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> My imaginary life is quite amazing. It has me sitting at cafes, eating pastries and chocolates and periodically digging through my emerald croc with GHW Birkin 25 for a pencil.


Who is your secret crush feeding you the chocolate?


----------



## gracekelly

Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> My imaginary life is quite amazing. It has me sitting at cafes, eating pastries and chocolates and periodically digging through my emerald croc with GHW Birkin 25 for a pencil.



My Dear !
This is why I love you so much !


----------



## diane278

gracekelly said:


> Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.


Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.....  care to share your destination?


----------



## diane278

[QUOTE="Genie27, post: 32618079, member: 535993]
(Can I admit here that if I ever have the opportunity to buy a croc B25, it *will* become part of my normal everyday life?Because why not?)[/QUOTE]

Exactly!


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Fabulous, darling! And the clothes always fit impeccably no matter how much chocolate is consumed!
> 
> Hopefully that pencil is in its own matching croc case?
> 
> (Can I admit here that if I ever have the opportunity to buy a croc B25, it *will* become part of my normal everyday life?Because why not?)



The pencil would be mechanical of course and be carried in an H holster. Croc looks best in my mind with a little use - I therefore would need to leave the PNW which is not conducive to everyday croc wear..... although maybe my everyday would then be an iris b ostrich 25 with ghw.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Who is your secret crush feeding you the chocolate?



Well it would be DH - or Jake Tapper of CNN if DH busy - and all decadent eating would not be allowed to result in weight gain as I have my wardrobe to maintain. It is my fantasy after all!


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.



Ok inquiring minds need to know.... where did you go when you left the compound?


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> My Dear !
> This is why I love you so much !



TT!!!! How are you, where have you been and when are you sharing your lovely closet!


----------



## Genie27

gracekelly said:


> Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.


Ooh do tell!!!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Perhaps we’re just luring you into our commune community!    And, by the way, kool-aide is included among our Happy Hour offerings....Caveat emptor...(FYI the trick is not getting in, but getting back out! )



It's all beginning to sound a bit


gracekelly said:


> Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.



Do tell!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

gracekelly said:


> Well after all this talk about minimizing and not purchasing and exerting self control, I have to admit that I rented a boat at 2am and left the island.



Do tell!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> Fabulous, darling! And the clothes always fit impeccably no matter how much chocolate is consumed!
> 
> Hopefully that pencil is in its own matching croc case?
> 
> (Can I admit here that if I ever have the opportunity to buy a croc B25, it *will* become part of my normal everyday life?Because why not?)



Indeed. Why not! 
(I would do the same in a heartbeat [emoji38])


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> My DH has a fantasy of living in a tiny house. It is only a fantasy.... but I love that show too and the process people go through to get their possessions down to tiny house level.
> 
> https://www.hgtv.com/shows/tiny-house-living
> 
> These guys are lovely - they create these mirrored enclosures so you blend in with the surroundings.
> 
> https://www.oodhouse.com/


You are a master at finding so many amazing things! Thank you! I enjoy browsing!


----------



## Julide

diane278 said:


> I just found a website that might resonate with some of us here. https://buymeonce.com/  There is a ‘slow fashion’ section and other categories that encourage buying things that last.  I saw a number of LBD’s that looked interesting, although I don’t buy black dresses, so I may be way off base.    Selection is limited (and basic) but I saw a couple of pieces I thought were interesting. (Bed linens with a 50 year warranty.)
> I found it when I downloaded a book this evening: A Life Less Throwaway: The Lost Art of Buying for Life by Tara Button. I’ve just started reading it, but so far I’m thinking Its going to have some useful information....
> 
> View attachment 4208948


Off to find that book!

I am not doing well at minmalism...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

When I ban myself I end up going nuts. I use up all my self control during ban and then when I break it I break it big


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My closet is not playing nice. 

Just kidding, this problem counts as a blessing. 

I've been purposefully choosing items to wear each day that I'm not 100% sure will survive the next cull , the ones that look the worst on the hanger. I get excited thinking that they won't work out and I'll donate and get more empty space in my closet.

Then the outfit ends up being a 110% slam dunk. Flattering, comfy, and cute. Doh! Problem not problem.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My bag wall is starting to shape up.


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4212481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag wall is starting to shape up.



That display looks amazing!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> That display looks amazing!



Oh thank you! 
The step stool with belts strewn on it is hardly inspiring but I'm not done with the closet. Tonight comes motion detection lighting on the ceiling.


----------



## doloresmia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh thank you!
> The step stool with belts strewn on it is hardly inspiring but I'm not done with the closet. Tonight comes motion detection lighting on the ceiling.



I saw someone on YouTube get these for accessories
https://www.containerstore.com/s/cl...ch-accessory-organizer/12d?productId=11004299

I am sure there are other options or maybe big carbingers if you are a mountain climbing family

Love the idea of motion detecting lighting!


----------



## doloresmia

Here is my minimalist outfit inspiration- such a clean look!


----------



## diane278

This link arrived today:
https://ideasoforder.com/digital-issue/


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> Ya gotta do what ya gotta do.....  care to share your destination?


First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist 

My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.



My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Here is my minimalist outfit inspiration- such a clean look!
> 
> View attachment 4212693


Love this as well.its the new silhouette.


----------



## festus

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811




Totally worth ditching the tiny house commune for these fab items!!!


----------



## festus

@doloresmia- nice silhouette.  I'd feel self-conscious with that high slit so I might tweak it on me a bit, but the look is lovely!  You find the best things to share!


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811



Worthy worthy purchases and you kept on the boundary of buy what is a gap! The bleu abysse is so rich! 

Love the booties and have something like that myself, of course!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> @doloresmia- nice silhouette.  I'd feel self-conscious with that high slit so I might tweak it on me a bit, but the look is lovely!  You find the best things to share!



on me the whole thing would drag a foot on the floor I feel. The dress color is amazing though and that is what drew me.

Also for the purposes of research, here is the beautiful MaxMara FW18 coat I coveted before I got my Therealreal thakoon 

Also am not tall enough for this but so glorious in the wild! I think she is wearing shorts - not nekked under the coat in case the thigh exposure catches your eye on this one too [emoji3]


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> on me the whole thing would drag a foot on the floor I feel. The dress color is amazing though and that is what drew me.
> 
> Also for the purposes of research, here is the beautiful MaxMara FW18 coat I coveted before I got my Therealreal thakoon
> 
> Also am not tall enough for this but so glorious in the wild! I think she is wearing shorts - not nekked under the coat in case the thigh exposure catches your eye on this one too [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4212909


Stunning! I could never wear leopard though, because our PM made it famous with her leopard kittens. Ruined for me.


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## diane278

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811



Excellent choices! And sleuthing skills! Impressive on all fronts. 
I firmly believe that there are some items that are so perfect, that passing them up would create regret that could haunt a person for a long, long time.  The land of regret can be a barren place to reside, even in a nice closet.


----------



## gracekelly

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 4212915
> 
> Stunning! I could never wear leopard though, because our PM made it famous with her leopard kittens. Ruined for me.


Don't feel that way! You are a bigger person than that  Just don't wear them the same day that you are both in Parliament.


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> Excellent choices! And sleuthing skills! Impressive on all fronts. I firmly believe that there are some items that are so perfect, that passing them up would create regret that could haunt a person for a long, long time.  *The land of regret can be a barren place to reside, even in a nice closet.*


Thank you for your support!  I really appreciate it in light of the title of this thread

The land of  regret is equivalent to Purgatory or the Mormon belief of the Outer Darkness!  Not good places to be!  Residence on Ban Island is certainly preferable, plus there is room service and an internet connection  Oh and as @doloresmia describes in her fantasy life, all the chocolate you can eat without gaining a pound!


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> on me the whole thing would drag a foot on the floor I feel. The dress color is amazing though and that is what drew me.
> 
> Also for the purposes of research, here is the beautiful MaxMara FW18 coat I coveted before I got my Therealreal thakoon
> 
> Also am not tall enough for this but so glorious in the wild! I think she is wearing shorts - not nekked under the coat in case the thigh exposure catches your eye on this one too [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 4212909


This girl REALLY pulls off this look.  Fabulous!


----------



## ladysarah

gracekelly said:


> Don't feel that way! You are a bigger person than that  Just don't wear them the same day that you are both in Parliament.


It's cruel -  I haven't been able to look at a pair of leopard kitten heels since. Of course I am in the House of Lords so our paths don't cross very often...


----------



## scarf1

I have been following this thread for awhile. I am finding it is Helping me look for things to downsize, and keeping me on track. Today I tossed a pair of favorite shorts. So well- worn, they ended up in the trash. I was sad to let them go, as they were a favorite, but I also realized I had worn them so much they fell apart, so I certainly maximized the use of that item. That made me think-
Is it harder to let go of something NWT  ( or barely worn), or something well used and loved?


----------



## cafecreme15

So I have been dying to jump into this thread but I cannot lie to myself or to you all by pretending I am anything approaching a minimalist at heart. 

Though I suppose I am going to be one for the next couple of months out of necessity. I just started work and am officially on my own financially, so until I figure out what my monthly expenses will be, I am trying very hard not to make unnecessary purchases. I just paid off what must be my lowest credit card bill ever - $130! Bought some throw pillows for my new apartment and the rest was Uber.


----------



## diane278

scarf1 said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile. I am finding it is Helping me look for things to downsize, and keeping me on track. Today I tossed a pair of favorite shorts. So well- worn, they ended up in the trash. I was sad to let them go, as they were a favorite, but I also realized I had worn them so much they fell apart, so I certainly maximized the use of that item. That made me think-
> Is it harder to let go of something NWT  ( or barely worn), or something well used and loved?


I would rather get rid of things that I consider a mistake....things I bought but never used. I hate being reminded of my purchasing mistakes....


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> So I have been dying to jump into this thread but I cannot lie to myself or to you all by pretending I am anything approaching a minimalist at heart.
> 
> Though I suppose I am going to be one for the next couple of months out of necessity. I just started work and am officially on my own financially, so until I figure out what my monthly expenses will be, I am trying very hard not to make unnecessary purchases. I just paid off what must be my lowest credit card bill ever - $130! Bought some throw pillows for my new apartment and the rest was Uber.



Well done! And thanks for jumping in! 

I am more of a less—erist 

This coveteur Instagram post made me laugh


----------



## diane278

cafecreme15 said:


> So I have been dying to jump into this thread but I cannot lie to myself or to you all by pretending I am anything approaching a minimalist at heart.
> 
> Though I suppose I am going to be one for the next couple of months out of necessity. I just started work and am officially on my own financially, so until I figure out what my monthly expenses will be, I am trying very hard not to make unnecessary purchases. I just paid off what must be my lowest credit card bill ever - $130! Bought some throw pillows for my new apartment and the rest was Uber.


Congratulations on your new journey! You’re obviously aware of the uncertainties of new monthly expenses. I think that’s going to be a big advantage to you as you go forward.  Paying off your credit card (done!) and not making unnecessary expenses are great goals to start with.


----------



## doloresmia

scarf1 said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile. I am finding it is Helping me look for things to downsize, and keeping me on track. Today I tossed a pair of favorite shorts. So well- worn, they ended up in the trash. I was sad to let them go, as they were a favorite, but I also realized I had worn them so much they fell apart, so I certainly maximized the use of that item. That made me think-
> Is it harder to let go of something NWT  ( or barely worn), or something well used and loved?



For me the new with tags or rarely worn can be the hardest emotionally because it is caught up in feeling foolish for waste.... especially if expensive. Grew up in the north east so have Puritan roots in my soul.


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811


Please order two of each and send the duplicates to me.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> It's cruel -  I haven't been able to look at a pair of leopard kitten heels since. Of course I am in the House of Lords so our paths don't cross very often...



Maybe we could try another animal print until she leaves office


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile. I am finding it is Helping me look for things to downsize, and keeping me on track. Today I tossed a pair of favorite shorts. So well- worn, they ended up in the trash. I was sad to let them go, as they were a favorite, but I also realized I had worn them so much they fell apart, so I certainly maximized the use of that item. That made me think-
> Is it harder to let go of something NWT  ( or barely worn), or something well used and loved?



This thread is very Inspiring both to get rid of things and not to buy more. I think it is harder for me to get rid of something that I have used a lot. 



cafecreme15 said:


> So I have been dying to jump into this thread but I cannot lie to myself or to you all by pretending I am anything approaching a minimalist at heart.
> 
> Though I suppose I am going to be one for the next couple of months out of necessity. I just started work and am officially on my own financially, so until I figure out what my monthly expenses will be, I am trying very hard not to make unnecessary purchases. I just paid off what must be my lowest credit card bill ever - $130! Bought some throw pillows for my new apartment and the rest was Uber.



Good for you! I found that the breather I took in my spending this year really helped me to better explore new ways to wear what I already have.


----------



## festus

cafecreme15 said:


> So I have been dying to jump into this thread but I cannot lie to myself or to you all by pretending I am anything approaching a minimalist at heart.
> 
> Though I suppose I am going to be one for the next couple of months out of necessity. I just started work and am officially on my own financially, so until I figure out what my monthly expenses will be, I am trying very hard not to make unnecessary purchases. I just paid off what must be my lowest credit card bill ever - $130! Bought some throw pillows for my new apartment and the rest was Uber.




I think of myself as a minimalist wannabe- just aware of what I have and wear, and trying to be mindful of what comes into the house. 
I found the items with tags harder to get rid of (guilt, mostly) until I decided I don’t want to constantly be reminded of who I’m not and started focusing who I am. So the unworn items- bought on a whim, on sale but in the wrong colour, taxi shoes (super high heels and uncomfortable but oh-so-lovely)- were either consigned or donated. I felt much better. And when I bought new items they actually filled a gap. There is still some whim shopping, but even the whims make sense. Kind of.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm not a minimalist but I'm trying to keep my wardrobe down below 25 outfits for F/W (I have a similar S/S wardrobe) and if I could get it to 14 with rotation twice a month that would be amazeballs. 
But 25 outfits can mean 100 heavy wardrobe items: top, bottom, cardigan, scarf. So it isn't minimalist at all. And I have a dozen pairs of boots and half a dozen wool coats and half a dozen shearling coats so man am I  glut.
But mindful. I've bought the shearlings over the last 15 years, 1 every 3 years. And I still treasure them all and plan to use them for decades. My wool coat collection for less extreme winter is slightly less intentional and mindful. They are special to me and curated over almost a decade but not at the same level of intentionality.
My boots collection is almost as long term and thoughtful a project as the shearlings. I have been very thoughtful with those and through patience and more patience getting extremely high end quality on the second hand market in very good condition, and only purchasing new the ones that were under $400. I get a kick out of treating and conditioning the leather. And for some reason probably to do with my gait, it takes at least 15 years of extremely heavy usage to start to destroy the outer soles and with my collection at the size it is now I don't think that will ever happen. So they are practically a forever collection, as much as shoes can ever be.


----------



## tealocean

scarf1 said:


> I have been following this thread for awhile. I am finding it is Helping me look for things to downsize, and keeping me on track. Today I tossed a pair of favorite shorts. So well- worn, they ended up in the trash. I was sad to let them go, as they were a favorite, but I also realized I had worn them so much they fell apart, so I certainly maximized the use of that item. That made me think-
> Is it harder to let go of something NWT  ( or barely worn), or something well used and loved?


Having something NWT can make a great gift if you know someone who will use and enjoy it! Even if it's barely worn, it can be enjoyed by someone else. That makes me feel better.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Maybe we could try another animal print until she leaves office


...which may not be that long now..


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> ...which may not be that long now..



By the way, there is a new organic cotton brand on netaporter called ninety percent. I am not sure what clothing you are looking for but they look to have nice basics - t shirts, hoodies, fitted dress options. Also don’t know whether they are offered on the UK version of the site

https://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Search/Ninety+percent

The pricing isn’t bad and the t shirt cuts look good.

They also give back proceeds to charity which i appreciate.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I think of myself as a minimalist wannabe- just aware of what I have and wear, and trying to be mindful of what comes into the house.
> I found the items with tags harder to get rid of (guilt, mostly) until I decided I don’t want to constantly be reminded of who I’m not and started focusing who I am. So the unworn items- bought on a whim, on sale but in the wrong colour, taxi shoes (super high heels and uncomfortable but oh-so-lovely)- were either consigned or donated. I felt much better. And when I bought new items they actually filled a gap. There is still some whim shopping, but even the whims make sense. Kind of.



It is really hard to shift my buying habits fully to the lifestyle I have vs the one I think I have. Not having to  go to an office every day means that my actual life needs lululemon and oversized hoodies or knits - which I have in abundance. 

Buying for the life I no longer have (and even then I worked with techies for whom high fashion was jeans and a hoodie), i have lots of things loaded up on my wish lists and am trying to refrain with self imposed bans (netaporter sale!!!! .... although they have a 10 percent off thing going now[emoji4] it is not the same)


----------



## doloresmia

Part of adapting to minimalism for me is about not drowning stress in mindless eating or shopping.... minimalism implies thoughtfulness about choices.

I have to remind myself of this every day. I ate a whole bag of chips last night - it was good but it didn’t help. Woke up in the middle of the night and started online window shopping. All stress behaviors

Part of our business launched this week. The early numbers are great and if we only do this part of the business and grow/maintain, I will double what I made last year. But the fear of failure is lurking behind me.

So this morning I am trying to perk myself up mentally. I measured myself and realized I lost an inch in bust, waist and butt in the last three weeks. The IF works, the supplement I am taking to reduce sugar cravings work.... and need to work on the stress eating

The shopping ban still on... and I need to focus on adminivia that I hate doing vs surfing wide leg pants

Was doing ten minute meditations earlier. Need to go back to that. Also found an app that for a monthly fee allows you to try classes from home. This might help me with the muscle building thing.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Part of adapting to minimalism for me is about not drowning stress in mindless eating or shopping.... minimalism implies thoughtfulness about choices.
> 
> I have to remind myself of this every day. I ate a whole bag of chips last night - it was good but it didn’t help. Woke up in the middle of the night and started online window shopping. All stress behaviors
> 
> Part of our business launched this week. The early numbers are great and if we only do this part of the business and grow/maintain, I will double what I made last year. But the fear of failure is lurking behind me.
> 
> So this morning I am trying to perk myself up mentally. I measured myself and realized I lost an inch in bust, waist and butt in the last three weeks. The IF works, the supplement I am taking to reduce sugar cravings work.... and need to work on the stress eating
> 
> The shopping ban still on... and I need to focus on adminivia that I hate doing vs surfing wide leg pants
> 
> Was doing ten minute meditations earlier. Need to go back to that. Also found an app that for a monthly fee allows you to try classes from home. This might help me with the muscle building thing.




I hope you know we are all cheering for you and hope that your business is a huge success!!!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I hope you know we are all cheering for you and hope that your business is a huge success!!!



Hugs Festus! It means a lot and comments like this are exactly why I have been a hug fan of this forum for so long! This is a great community.

Nearly through my adminivia and waiting for a meeting, so I feel justified in taking a break to visit with you all!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Hugs Festus! It means a lot and comments like this are exactly why I have been a hug fan of this forum for so long! This is a great community.
> 
> Nearly through my adminivia and waiting for a meeting, so I feel justified in taking a break to visit with you all!



Good luck! [emoji256] You seem so disciplined. I know you will be successful. (Stress eating and shopping are so hard to quit. May we all have strength in that regard.)


----------



## textilegirl

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811


Those boots are sooooo worth a return to Ban Island; they're fabulous and practical (love Aquatalia for that reason!)


----------



## gracekelly

textilegirl said:


> Those boots are sooooo worth a return to Ban Island; they're fabulous and practical (love Aquatalia for that reason!)


Thank you!  Of course I live in the land of hardly any rain, and when it is pouring I don't want to go out in it.  I confess that they are more for fashion for me.  I have one other pair in black suede of Aquatalia and they are very comfortable.  These fit the bill because the leopard is not as brown as many others.


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> For me the new with tags or rarely worn can be the hardest emotionally because it is caught up in feeling foolish for waste.... especially if expensive. Grew up in the north east so have Puritan roots in my soul.



On top of one of the three bags I dropped off for donation yesterday was a NWT Eric Bompard cashmere scarf.  It wasn't easy to be reminded of the waste, but I'm committed to paring down and not letting the fact that I don't have an ideal repository for nice-but-not-designer items stop me from getting the job done.  And, in the spirit of true confessions, the four new things that appeared at my door following the Eileen Fisher sale were balanced by the loaded bag that went back to EF with things that no longer suited/weren't a good idea in the first place.


----------



## festus

In other shop your closet news, when I took some trousers to be hemmed (and have belt loops put in using the excess fabric) I also took an old (mid 90s) Chanel jacket to have shortened by a few inches. The jacket looked good on me back in the day but hadn’t seen the light of day in years.  It had survived numerous purges because it was the perfect weight and a great navy blue, yet I would still not reach for it because the silhouette no longer fitted my style. 
As soon as the Chanel tailor pinned it to make it three inches shorter the jacket looked more contemporary. I’m picking it up next week and will report back.


----------



## gracekelly

@festus.  I think it is wonderful when you can give a piece new life.  I have a navy pique with white silk trim Chanel jacket that was one of my first purchases ever many years ago.  Actually it was my first attempt at purchasing a pre-owned.  i wore it several times, but felt it was too big and it found its way to the back of the closet.  Last year I went through things and pulled it out and had to decide whether to keep it or get it altered properly.  I decided to alter it and all I can say it that it looked like a different jacket.  The shoulders were fitted perfectly and the jacket taken in and I was happy with it, however, it continued to sit in the closet.  Once again, I considered selling it, but reminded myself that it would be pretty foolish after spending to alter it.  I decided that it needed to be worn, darn it! and  I wore it out to dinner the other night and felt great in it.  Of course I know kick myself for not wearing it more.  It matched my navy jeans exactly so it really was perfect.


----------



## diane278

Voyageuse said:


> This made me laugh out loud!  I was a pig at his age.  My room looked like a crime scene.
> My husband and son are both pretty tidy.  I’m the one who takes us to the dark side of OCD.  Thankfully, they just go with it.
> These are the clear, plastic, small shoe boxes from The Container Store.  I use them everywhere (including the fridge)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206626



You inspired me to clean out my fridge....although not as well, or as organized, as yours. Thank you! I needed to do it.

All the tired veggies are gone and new ones are here. I know plastic water bottles are bad, but I need them for delivery people and gardners on hot days...and there are a lot of hot days where I live. I need to get some plastic bins next time I’m at the Container Store. I made a run to WF after I cleaned it out, or it wouldn’t be this full.  I live alone, so I don’t need large quantities, nor do I need a big fridge. The door is stuffed with misc jars and bottles. The watermelon will be gone before the sun sets.
I always keep something on the top shelf....right now it’s a ceramic phrenology head. I pretend it’s art.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Good luck! [emoji256] You seem so disciplined. I know you will be successful. (Stress eating and shopping are so hard to quit. May we all have strength in that regard.)



As it turns out I am disciplined! Except for muscle building, binge eating and shopping[emoji4] working on the troika.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> On top of one of the three bags I dropped off for donation yesterday was a NWT Eric Bompard cashmere scarf.  It wasn't easy to be reminded of the waste, but I'm committed to paring down and not letting the fact that I don't have an ideal repository for nice-but-not-designer items stop me from getting the job done.  And, in the spirit of true confessions, the four new things that appeared at my door following the Eileen Fisher sale were balanced by the loaded bag that went back to EF with things that no longer suited/weren't a good idea in the first place.



Every little bit helps!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> In other shop your closet news, when I took some trousers to be hemmed (and have belt loops put in using the excess fabric) I also took an old (mid 90s) Chanel jacket to have shortened by a few inches. The jacket looked good on me back in the day but hadn’t seen the light of day in years.  It had survived numerous purges because it was the perfect weight and a great navy blue, yet I would still not reach for it because the silhouette no longer fitted my style.
> As soon as the Chanel tailor pinned it to make it three inches shorter the jacket looked more contemporary. I’m picking it up next week and will report back.



We need pix! EmileH just showed some of her own transformations on the Chanel thread. Really beautiful and a treat to see, so hope you won’t mind sharing!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You inspired me to clean out my fridge....although not as well, or as organized, as yours. Thank you! I needed to do it.
> 
> All the tired veggies are gone and new ones are here. I know plastic water bottles are bad, but I need them for delivery people and gardners on hot days...and there are a lot of hot days where I live. I need to get some plastic bins next time I’m at the Container Store. I made a run to WF after I cleaned it out, or it wouldn’t be this full.  I live alone, so I don’t need large quantities, nor do I need a big fridge. The door is stuffed with misc jars and bottles. The watermelon will be gone before the sun sets.
> I always keep something on the top shelf....right now it’s a ceramic phrenology head. I pretend it’s art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214091



Love it! We have the ceramic phrenology head ... not in the fridge, but who knows? Maybe he will need some cooling off


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Love it! We have the ceramic phrenology head ... not in the fridge, but who knows? Maybe he will need some cooling off


I think my head got a text from yours, mentioning that he wanted to check out fridge living....
It was easy, as I had to throw out so much anyway. I need to do the cabinets in the laundry room. I’m stalling because I just don’t want to go into those.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> You inspired me to clean out my fridge....although not as well, or as organized, as yours. Thank you! I needed to do it.
> 
> All the tired veggies are gone and new ones are here. I know plastic water bottles are bad, but I need them for delivery people and gardners on hot days...and there are a lot of hot days where I live. I need to get some plastic bins next time I’m at the Container Store. I made a run to WF after I cleaned it out, or it wouldn’t be this full.  I live alone, so I don’t need large quantities, nor do I need a big fridge. The door is stuffed with misc jars and bottles. The watermelon will be gone before the sun sets.
> I always keep something on the top shelf....right now it’s a ceramic phrenology head. I pretend it’s art.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4214091



Love the art in the fridge!


----------



## More bags

doloresmia said:


> I read this and felt so guilty! $2,200 a year in wasted food, 70 percent of landfills wasted food ....
> 
> https://apple.news/AhGuqIIJjQgyOtzyH1zdwZw
> 
> Renews my commitment to trying to only buy what I need - except toilet paper and paper towels which I will always buy to excess.


Great article - eye opening on the amount of resources to produce an egg, for example.
Yes, I raise my hand as a person who does not like running out of toilet paper and paper towels - at least they are eventually consumed, as opposed to needing to be dusted like my book collection.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I think my head got a text from yours, mentioning that he wanted to check out fridge living....
> It was easy, as I had to throw out so much anyway. I need to do the cabinets in the laundry room. I’m stalling because I just don’t want to go into those.



Will have to write a text to DH about our head being in the fridge first so he doesn’t freak out. I once walked into to bedroom with a face mask on and he squealed and accused me of trying to induce a heart attack!


----------



## doloresmia

More bags said:


> Great article - eye opening on the amount of resources to produce an egg, for example.
> Yes, I raise my hand as a person who does not like running out of toilet paper and paper towels - at least they are eventually consumed, as opposed to needing to be dusted like my book collection.



Welcome to the minimalist except toilet paper and paper towel thread! All brands welcome - charmin, cottonelle, angelsoft, brawny, bounty ....


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Welcome to the minimalist except toilet paper and paper towel thread! All brands welcome - charmin, cottonelle, angelsoft, brawny, bounty ....


What about the Costco brand mega pack?


----------



## momasaurus

gracekelly said:


> @festus.  I think it is wonderful when you can give a piece new life.  I have a navy pique with white silk trim Chanel jacket that was one of my first purchases ever many years ago.  Actually it was my first attempt at purchasing a pre-owned.  i wore it several times, but felt it was too big and it found its way to the back of the closet.  Last year I went through things and pulled it out and had to decide whether to keep it or get it altered properly.  I decided to alter it and all I can say it that it looked like a different jacket.  The shoulders were fitted perfectly and the jacket taken in and I was happy with it, however, it continued to sit in the closet.  Once again, I considered selling it, but reminded myself that it would be pretty foolish after spending to alter it.  I decided that it needed to be worn, darn it! and  I wore it out to dinner the other night and felt great in it.  Of course I know kick myself for not wearing it more.  It matched my navy jeans exactly so it really was perfect.


This is so inspiring. Would *love* to see pix.....!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> I would rather get rid of things that I consider a mistake....things I bought but never used. I hate being reminded of my purchasing mistakes....



I am struggling with this a bit. It’s just a few (I’d guess 5) items.  They’re not bad or ugly.  I just NEVER wear them.  I think to donate and then I like the color or pattern and think ‘I should keep it’. 
And then another six months goes by and I haven’t worn it.


----------



## Genie27

grietje said:


> I am struggling with this a bit. It’s just a few (I’d guess 5) items.  They’re not bad or ugly.  I just NEVER wear them.  I think to donate and then I like the color or pattern and think ‘I should keep it’.
> And then another six months goes by and I haven’t worn it.


I put those items in a bag. Then after six months if I haven’t remembered I have them, I either donate or more recently, list for sale. If we had the options of tradesy/poshmark/TRR I would consign but none of them do international. 

But I also have some items that I have not worn in a decade, they don’t flatter so I probably never will, but I can’t get rid of them either.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I am struggling with this a bit. It’s just a few (I’d guess 5) items.  They’re not bad or ugly.  I just NEVER wear them.  I think to donate and then I like the color or pattern and think ‘I should keep it’.
> And then another six months goes by and I haven’t worn it.



I think we are all struggling with this. Just read this blog on one person’s journey

https://tinybuddha.com/blog/7-decluttering-tips-release-attachment-stuff/

I know I would feel better with half the things in my closet now, but haven’t been able to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I am struggling with this a bit. It’s just a few (I’d guess 5) items.  They’re not bad or ugly.  I just NEVER wear them.  I think to donate and then I like the color or pattern and think ‘I should keep it’.
> And then another six months goes by and I haven’t worn it.


I’m used getting rid of never worn things, due to the fact that I’ve made sooo many mistakes.  But once they’re gone, I feel relief. Until next time....


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> I’m used getting rid of never worn things, due to the fact that I’ve made sooo many mistakes.  But once they’re gone, I feel relief. Until next time....


It’s true, there is a sense of relief to not see it in the closet , saying why did you buy me? If you are not going to wear me?  Once gone, I have yet to regret getting rid of any of the never or rarely worn mistakes.


----------



## festus

scarf1 said:


> It’s true, there is a sense of relief to not see it in the closet , saying why did you buy me? If you are not going to wear me?  Once gone, I have yet to regret getting rid of any of the never or rarely worn mistakes.



I agree!  The only thing I've ever regretted was letting go of a pair of Sergio Rossi ballet flats 26 years ago.  I can still see the shoes if I close my eyes.  Everything else... poof.
I thought I was over the shoes but clearly not!


----------



## festus

gracekelly said:


> @festus.  I think it is wonderful when you can give a piece new life.  I have a navy pique with white silk trim Chanel jacket that was one of my first purchases ever many years ago.  Actually it was my first attempt at purchasing a pre-owned.  i wore it several times, but felt it was too big and it found its way to the back of the closet.  Last year I went through things and pulled it out and had to decide whether to keep it or get it altered properly.  I decided to alter it and all I can say it that it looked like a different jacket.  The shoulders were fitted perfectly and the jacket taken in and I was happy with it, however, it continued to sit in the closet.  Once again, I considered selling it, but reminded myself that it would be pretty foolish after spending to alter it.  I decided that it needed to be worn, darn it! and  I wore it out to dinner the other night and felt great in it.  Of course I know kick myself for not wearing it more.  It matched my navy jeans exactly so it really was perfect.



I love that you've done the same and hope that the surgical intervention on my jacket works out.
I'll post a photo if it does.  Come to think of it, I really should have taken a before pic too,


----------



## EmileH

I do not have a problem if something is worn out, doesn’t fit or is not my style any more. I have a problem if it fits and is a perfectly nice item but I just do not wear it... probably because I have too much and I have something else that I like better. There is only one item that I regret getting rid of and if I’m honest with myself I do not need it.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> I do not have a problem if something is worn out, doesn’t fit or is not my style any more. I have a problem if it fits and is a perfectly nice item but I just do not wear it... probably because I have too much and I have something else that I like better. There is only one item that I regret getting rid of and if I’m honest with myself I do not need it.


Those items that fit and are in good shape, I am slow to eliminate. I know people say if you haven’t worn it in a year, toss it. For items in good shape and fit , I tend keep at least  2 years before tossing.sometimes an item languishes until the right piece comes along to make the neglected item feel like an outfit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

scarf1 said:


> Those items that fit and are in good shape, I am slow to eliminate. I know people say if you haven’t worn it in a year, toss it. For items in good shape and fit , I tend keep at least  2 years before tossing.sometimes an item languishes until the right piece comes along to make the neglected item feel like an outfit.



That happens to me quite often it feels like! An item just gets ignored because it doesn't have the right partners to put together an A game outfit so it waits.... Then one day they come and bam! Suddenly the item gets pulled from the bench and is in heavy rotation!


----------



## GoStanford

I have recently been ordering from Eileen Fisher Renew.  It’s a great program where they clean and mend gently worn clothes and accessories.  I scored a black silk jacket for way less than $100, which is a great price for their stuff.  And they ship out very quickly!


----------



## festus

scarf1 said:


> Those items that fit and are in good shape, I am slow to eliminate. I know people say if you haven’t worn it in a year, toss it. For items in good shape and fit , I tend keep at least  2 years before tossing.sometimes an item languishes until the right piece comes along to make the neglected item feel like an outfit.



I agree- a two-year cycle addresses a mild winter one year and, say a coldish spring.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Those items that fit and are in good shape, I am slow to eliminate. I know people say if you haven’t worn it in a year, toss it. For items in good shape and fit , I tend keep at least  2 years before tossing.sometimes an item languishes until the right piece comes along to make the neglected item feel like an outfit.



Yes! Often the item just isn’t in circulation because I don’t have the right thing to go with it. Then one new item brings it into play again.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> We need pix! EmileH just showed some of her own transformations on the Chanel thread. Really beautiful and a treat to see, so hope you won’t mind sharing!



I'm supposed to pick up the jacket on Wednesday and will report.

Off to the Chanel thread to see the transformation photos from @EmileH


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I'm supposed to pick up the jacket on Wednesday and will report.
> 
> Off to the Chanel thread to see the transformation photos from @EmileH



Oh they are nothing exciting. Small tweaks. Can’t wait to see your jacket.


----------



## More bags

gracekelly said:


> First I would like to say that I invoked minimalist closet principles by only purchasing items that I did not have previously and items that would go with just about everything I already do  have. Additionally, there is a practical aspect which is always a good thing since totally frivolous purchases are not minimalist
> 
> My first destination under cover of night was NM. They were having a good promo discount and I decided to use it for something I had been thinking about for a while.  I love shopping when the store is empty!
> Aquatalia Marilisa  leopard print  calf hair waterproof boot.
> View attachment 4212809
> 
> 
> My second purchase required patience and stealth. I have been waiting for a long time for a particular color to surface and my wish was finally granted.   Stealth was required because my computer is aware that I am on ban island. My internet service provider has been kept fully informed by my computer and they have colluded by arranging for my internet connection to go down just when my finger is about to hit the “buy” button. So dastardly!
> Hermes bleu abyssye hinged bracelet in palladium in medium width.
> View attachment 4212811


Those booties and that bracelet- stunning choices! I can’t believe the booties are waterproof! I have a pair of Aquatalia taupe suede booties that I love - great brand.


----------



## momasaurus

This is the time of year when I try to be sure I wore all the summer things I wanted to wear before I put them away. Does anyone else do this? Yes I am excited about fall, like everyone else, but happy to wait a bit, LOL.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> This is the time of year when I try to be sure I wore all the summer things I wanted to wear before I put them away. Does anyone else do this? Yes I am excited about fall, like everyone else, but happy to wait a bit, LOL.



Yes! Toward the end of summer I look around at what I have not worn and try to wear it. But I also want to get one last chance to wear favorite items too.


----------



## ive_flipped

I've decided to clear out a lot of stuff and give it to women in need and start over with some quality basics I can make more outfits out of. I just have too much stuff that just doesn't seem to be working for me. I think I have said this before lol but this time I am going to do it and stick with it!!! I think this will help me put myself together more too.


----------



## diane278

ive_flipped said:


> I've decided to clear out a lot of stuff and give it to women in need and start over with some quality basics I can make more outfits out of. I just have too much stuff that just doesn't seem to be working for me. I think I have said this before lol but this time I am going to do it and stick with it!!! I think this will help me put myself together more too.


You’re on the right thread! This group has helped me move forward more than I could have imagined.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My motion detection lights didn't work when installed so there's definitely a problem for an electrician to fix. Haven't had overhead lighting in there in 5 years! I'm fed up and need good lights!


----------



## EmileH

ive_flipped said:


> I've decided to clear out a lot of stuff and give it to women in need and start over with some quality basics I can make more outfits out of. I just have too much stuff that just doesn't seem to be working for me. I think I have said this before lol but this time I am going to do it and stick with it!!! I think this will help me put myself together more too.



I downsized about 40% and I definitely dress better for it. Sadly I still have s way to go.


----------



## Moirai

I’ve gotten my DH to go through his clothes in our closet!!! Hahaha, the power of suggestion!  Actually I’m embarrassed to say he’s way ahead of me. Can I blame tpf for the distraction?! 
In all seriousness, my closet is very much like what @scarf1 was saying. I have items I haven’t worn in some time but at some point I’ve found it useful for an outfit and glad I kept it. My closet is not minimist due to accumulation of clothes I don’t want to part with but I think as I’ve gotten older my approach to purchases is. I’m definitely more selective now than a few years ago.  As opposed to my closet, my skincare regime is minimist. I use a few items in the evening and morning. I’ve used many different products over the years and do try samples that come with purchases but I’ve found the few that I now use has worked very well for my skin. Definitely makes part of my life easier.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> I downsized about 40% and I definitely dress better for it. Sadly I still have s way to go.



40% is a huge lifestyle change!  I hope you feel lighter and happier!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I downsized about 40% and I definitely dress better for it. Sadly I still have s way to go.



Wow! That is massive![emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377]


----------



## doloresmia

I appreciate this dedication to minimalism but not sure I could live here

https://www.dezeen.com/2018/08/31/t-noie-minimalist-house-japan-katsutoshi-sasaki/


----------



## doloresmia

Here is a fun one... what kind of minimalist are you?

https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/these-are-the-6-types-of-minimalists-which-one-are-you-250532

I think I am trying to be an essential minimalist but confess to moments of excess, whimsy and nonsense


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Here is a fun one... what kind of minimalist are you?
> 
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/these-are-the-6-types-of-minimalists-which-one-are-you-250532
> 
> I think I am trying to be an essential minimalist but confess to moments of excess, whimsy and nonsense



I think I’m sort of a mixed bag???. Mindful/essential/aesthetic (maybe).....I love to get rid of stuff, I require white walls, and I’m always thinking I’ll find a perfect balance despite decades of riding on this merry-go-round...
I now suspect I just like the journey.....


----------



## Moirai

doloresmia said:


> I appreciate this dedication to minimalism but not sure I could live here
> 
> https://www.dezeen.com/2018/08/31/t-noie-minimalist-house-japan-katsutoshi-sasaki/


The interior is really neat. I didn't expect it to be so bright and airy based on it's exterior.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

In case there was anyone still intrigued by betabrand, I'm wearing my other peplum top from them today so I thought I would review. 





Definitely not natural fibers but if you can get past that, it's not bad against the skin and is completely non wrinkle so would be handy for traveling. I feel pretty in it. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
I wore the business class travel pants last Friday and even though I ordered what I thought would be a snug fit they kept falling down. But as comfortable as sweats for sure. I will wear a belt with them next time. They look great on.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In case there was anyone still intrigued by betabrand, I'm wearing my other peplum top from them today so I thought I would review.
> View attachment 4216149
> View attachment 4216150
> View attachment 4216151
> 
> 
> Definitely not natural fibers but if you can get past that, it's not bad against the skin and is completely non wrinkle so would be handy for traveling. I feel pretty in it.
> 
> View attachment 4216152
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore the business class travel pants last Friday and even though I ordered what I thought would be a snug fit they kept falling down. But as comfortable as sweats for sure. I will wear a belt with them next time. They look great on.


You look great....and I’m loving your little stylist who’s giving you some modeling directions!  Adorable!


----------



## grietje

Re the what kind of minimalist are you: aesthetic and mindful.
Re the top above: it’s cute!  

I bought a skirt which I think is of similar material (but different brand) and decided to return it last night after trying it on.  I just didn’t find it that comfortable even though it looked fine.

And I managed to get those 7 items into the spare closet. The fact that I did that makes me want to rush and rehome but I’m giving it a good ‘bit’ of time.


----------



## Moirai

So far I have 24 books, 5 jackets/coats, 11 pairs of shoes in the donation pile. DH cleared out one of his drawers and offered it to me


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> 40% is a huge lifestyle change!  I hope you feel lighter and happier!





doloresmia said:


> Wow! That is massive![emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377][emoji1377]






grietje said:


> Re the what kind of minimalist are you: aesthetic and mindful.
> Re the top above: it’s cute!
> 
> I bought a skirt which I think is of similar material (but different brand) and decided to return it last night after trying it on.  I just didn’t find it that comfortable even though it looked fine.
> 
> And I managed to get those 7 items into the spare closet. The fact that I did that makes me want to rush and rehome but I’m giving it a good ‘bit’ of time.



This has been an ongoing project for me over at least 2 years now.  I had to go slowly. Grietje, moving things into the guest closet as a first step definitely made it easier for me. The best part is that it has made me very choosy about what I buy. I did so much work to clear it out that i don’t want to go through that again. My closet might still not be minimalist but I’m a minimalist buyer.


----------



## diane278

Bye, bye, more uncomfortable shoes....there’s no room here for you! It’s interesting...I knew these needed to go, but just reading this mornings posts made me actually get up and put them in the donation pile....
thank you, friends!


----------



## EmileH

I’m definitely a mindful minimalist with a bit of aesthetic minimalist thrown in. I cannot stand anything out on my counter tops.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Bye, bye, more uncomfortable shoes....there’s no room here for you! It’s interesting...I knew these needed to go, but just reading this mornings posts made me actually get up and put them in the donation pile....
> thank you, friends!



LOL I did the same thing last night at 230am! I can’t believe that I have a box and a bag for consignment ready to go after everything I purged over the summer AND I know i have much more I could do.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> LOL I did the same thing last night at 230am! I can’t believe that I have a box and a bag for consignment ready to go after everything I purged over the summer AND I know i have much more I could do.


I hear you! I originally thought it would be “one & done” as far as purges go. That was decades ago.  It’s never ended. Styles change less than my body shape changes but _something _always throws a wrench into my plans. Now I just accept it, but try to limit my errors.... Clearly, I’ve not mastered any of this...except perhaps organizing the inside of my closet.  But even that changes as things move in and out......​


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Here is a fun one... what kind of minimalist are you?
> 
> https://www.apartmenttherapy.com/these-are-the-6-types-of-minimalists-which-one-are-you-250532
> 
> I think I am trying to be an essential minimalist but confess to moments of excess, whimsy and nonsense



I think I'm probably a mindful minimalist with a bit of sustainability thrown in.  Not the grow-your-own-kale type of sustainable, more the get-something-high-quality-that-will-last type.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> I hear you! I originally thought it would be “one & done” as far as purges go. That was decades ago.  It’s never ended. Styles change less than my body shape changes but _something _always throws a wrench into my plans. Now I just accept it, but try to limit my errors.... Clearly, I’ve not mastered any of this...except perhaps organizing the inside of my closet.  But even that changes as things move in and out......​



I am enjoying the process more now that I have you guys for company and accountability, and I'm learning a lot from everyone's different approaches.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I think I'm probably a mindful minimalist with a bit of sustainability thrown in.  Not the grow-your-own-kale type of sustainable, more the get-something-high-quality-that-will-last type.



Personally I am mostly against kale.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I am enjoying the process more now that I have you guys for company and accountability, and I'm learning a lot from everyone's different approaches.



Me too! 

I am making a point of wearing different coats now and then choosing whether to still keep them. Here is my collection of coats and jackets, including two wish list Chanel jackets that are for my aspirational life [emoji3]

Some of these coats are quite old and have seen better days but I still am attached. For example, one of my overcoats is from Faconnable from 17 years ago and a MaxMara etoupe puffer jacket from 2008 or so. I bought a replacement pink MaxMara puffer and a MaxMara black wrap coat. I am still so attached to the etoupe as it is my favorite color so it is in the closet still.... the black wrap coat I feel is too heavy for me to wear. It is on the edge for me. The faconnable one is so light and feels better but has frayed cuffs. I need to bring it in to shorten the cuffs.




I have two shearling jackets. Don’t need both, but can’t get myself to get rid of them. They are gorgeous! Both are from Joseph. The brown one is also 15-16 years old. I can’t wear it often here since it rains so much and in SoCal it was too warm. The lighter one is from last year. Super heavy, I am like the Michelin man walking in it, but have wanted a light colored shearling for ages. 

I have a black mink and a grey shearling vest. My goodness what am I doing with two of those? I wear them though. Two cropped jackets one by Prada and one by  junya or comme des garçons or something. I almost never wear them but they are marvelous. 




I have a feeling there is a decent chance I will end the winter with all of them still because I can tell a story about each piece[emoji854][emoji54][emoji4]


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Personally I am mostly against kale.



Oh thank god  someone said it. I feel very guilty for not liking kale. 



doloresmia said:


> Me too!
> 
> I am making a point of wearing different coats now and then choosing whether to still keep them. Here is my collection of coats and jackets, including two wish list Chanel jackets that are for my aspirational life [emoji3]
> 
> Some of these coats are quite old and have seen better days but I still am attached. For example, one of my overcoats is from Faconnable from 17 years ago and a MaxMara etoupe puffer jacket from 2008 or so. I bought a replacement pink MaxMara puffer and a MaxMara black wrap coat. I am still so attached to the etoupe as it is my favorite color so it is in the closet still.... the black wrap coat I feel is too heavy for me to wear. It is on the edge for me. The faconnable one is so light and feels better but has frayed cuffs. I need to bring it in to shorten the cuffs.
> 
> View attachment 4216689
> 
> 
> I have two shearling jackets. Don’t need both, but can’t get myself to get rid of them. They are gorgeous! Both are from Joseph. The brown one is also 15-16 years old. I can’t wear it often here since it rains so much and in SoCal it was too warm. The lighter one is from last year. Super heavy, I am like the Michelin man walking in it, but have wanted a light colored shearling for ages.
> 
> I have a black mink and a grey shearling vest. My goodness what am I doing with two of those? I wear them though. Two cropped jackets one by Prada and one by  junya or comme des garçons or something. I almost never wear them but they are marvelous.
> 
> View attachment 4216690
> 
> 
> I have a feeling there is a decent chance I will end the winter with all of them still because I can tell a story about each piece[emoji854][emoji54][emoji4]



I have a coat and jacket weakness so I can’t criticize. I have a hard time getting rid of them too. I have one of your aspirational jackets. You can borrow it any time.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Oh thank god  someone said it. I feel very guilty for not liking kale.
> 
> I have a coat and jacket weakness so I can’t criticize. I have a hard time getting rid of them too. I have one of your aspirational jackets. You can borrow it any time.


Haha! Also not a big fan of kale. 

Yes, coats are hard to get rid of... in my climate I don’t even wear a coat that often. I am proud of myself because a few months ago I was about to buy a navy wool coat. But then I realized I already had 3 black wool coats of similar style. I ended up donating the least used coat, and didn’t buy the navy coat. So down to 2 black wool coats. Don’t let that number fool you. I do have other coats and jackets!  Baby steps.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Oh thank god  someone said it. I feel very guilty for not liking kale.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a coat and jacket weakness so I can’t criticize. I have a hard time getting rid of them too. I have one of your aspirational jackets. You can borrow it any time.



Ok where are you? Coming over right now!!!!! Hahahaha


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Ok where are you? Coming over right now!!!!! Hahahaha



New England! About as far as you can get in the US. [emoji22]

but that’s why I get as many coats as i want. I freeze my butt off!


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Haha! Also not a big fan of kale.
> 
> Yes, coats are hard to get rid of... in my climate I don’t even wear a coat that often. I am proud of myself because a few months ago I was about to buy a navy wool coat. But then I realized I already had 3 black wool coats of similar style. I ended up donating the least used coat, and didn’t buy the navy coat. So down to 2 black wool coats. Don’t let that number fool you. I do have other coats and jackets!  Baby steps.



Good job! One out and one not added!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> New England! About as far as you can get in the US. [emoji22]
> 
> but that’s why I get as many coats as i want. I freeze my butt off!



I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]

As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning. 

Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]
> As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning.
> Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 4216814


It may be “the only one” but it’s a “perfect one”!


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]
> 
> As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning.
> 
> Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 4216814


Absolutely love this! I find Chanel jackets too warm for indoor wear and best suited like you are wearing it as oùt wear


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]
> 
> As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning.
> 
> Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 4216814



Thank you so much. That might be the nicest compliment I have ever received.  And you probably left the year I moved here. Gosh it was terrible my first year and not being from here I froze. The worst is when it’s still cold and damp at the end of May. I have consoled myself that I can still wear my fall/ winter clothes longer into the year.  Fortunately my offices do not have decent heat so I can wear my jackets indoors in the winter. I get a lot of use from them. Come on over any time to borrow them. Your jacket is perfect for you as outerwear for your climate and looks amazing. If you are going to have one that’s the one to have. It’s a great choice.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> Absolutely love this! I find Chanel jackets too warm for indoor wear and best suited like you are wearing it as oùt wear



This is my problem too! Have not found a good weight, as except for the blue Paris Greece I don’t like SS or Resort generally, for wearing indoors without feeling like I am having hot flashes!


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]
> 
> As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning.
> 
> Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 4216814


You look awesome! I'm so glad you posted this pic, because now I can imagine your outfits in 3-D. I hope you will post more mod shots. + I'm drooling over your red B - is that R Casaque / Gold / 35?? I love it as a neutral on you. 

I also can't wear jackets indoors. I can barely tolerate a light sweater and only if the AC is cranked up.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Genie27 said:


> You look awesome! I'm so glad you posted this pic, because now I can imagine your outfits in 3-D. I hope you will post more mod shots. + I'm drooling over your red B - is that R Casaque / Gold / 35?? I love it as a neutral on you.
> 
> I also can't wear jackets indoors. I can barely tolerate a light sweater and only if the AC is cranked up.



+1! More mod shots please doloresmia!


----------



## festus

scarf1 said:


> Haha! Also not a big fan of kale.
> 
> Yes, coats are hard to get rid of... in my climate I don’t even wear a coat that often. I am proud of myself because a few months ago I was about to buy a navy wool coat. But then I realized I already had 3 black wool coats of similar style. I ended up donating the least used coat, and didn’t buy the navy coat. So down to 2 black wool coats. Don’t let that number fool you. I do have other coats and jackets!  Baby steps.



Well done!  You got rid of one instead of adding one!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I grew up outside of Boston.... but left after it snowed 200 inches one winter and I just couldn’t shovel another foot of snow or try to figure out where my at the time white Toyota Corolla was[emoji23]
> 
> As a New Englander you definitely need a coat collection for cocooning.
> 
> Don’t be afraid if I pop up at your door to visit your Chanel jackets though! You wear them the way I wish I looked. Thus far on me they mostly look frumpy with the exception of my fabulous long black Paris Rome. This is the only one I have right now.
> 
> View attachment 4216814



LOVE the whole look!


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> You look awesome! I'm so glad you posted this pic, because now I can imagine your outfits in 3-D. I hope you will post more mod shots. + I'm drooling over your red B - is that R Casaque / Gold / 35?? I love it as a neutral on you.
> 
> I also can't wear jackets indoors. I can barely tolerate a light sweater and only if the AC is cranked up.



Well this was an exceptionally good thinning mirror - I am happy to take more action shots if I can get Nordstrom to let me in their dressing room.

The B is Vermillion Togo? with GHW and it is a 30. It does look big in the nordstrom action picture doesn’t it? So you can see the color a little better. This is my B in the sunlight... so clearly not where I am NOW 

By the way I do NOT normally take my Bs to the beach, I am not that person (there is a bikini lady in the background who isn’t me). This was to test a replacement B I received as my original bag was a victim of the skunk issue from a few years ago, and this one was made for me.





Then compared against a rouge venetian chèvre eyeglass case, vermillion epsom wallet, rouge vif box. The vermillion is in the back.




I just realized this photo is not helpful AT ALL as the colors are really more distinct in real life.


----------



## festus

Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror. 

The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642



That’s a fabulous transformation! It is waayyy better now. Great job. The whole silhouette looks great on you!

That’s the problem  with cropped jeans and pants. It’s nice to show a bit of ankle but they do cut one off at the legs and can make us look short. I’m becoming less enameled with the cropped skinny pants larger top look. Sometimes it does come off as sloppy on me.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> That’s a fabulous transformation! It waayyy better now. Great job. The whole silhouette looks great on you!




High praise, coming from you, @EmileH! You have an impeccable sense of style.


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> High praise, coming from you, @EmileH! You have an impeccable sense of style.



Aww thanks. That’s sweet of you but undeserved.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642



Wowowow this is SUCH a difference! It looks fantastic now. I love it!


----------



## doloresmia

Just found this little niblet from Marie Kondo about the things that hold us back from getting rid of everything we need to. The guilt for not cherishing gifts helped me put my Grey Fur collar maxmara into the consign bag. Will see whether I feel I should pull it out before I fill the bag.

https://www.seattletimes.com/explore/nwhomes/marie-kondo-on-the-four-obstacles-to-decluttering/

Also put my mink vest in the consign bag. I put it on and realized it doesn’t look as awesome as I remembered myself looking.


----------



## EmileH

Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.


----------



## scarf1

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642


You look great!


----------



## textilegirl

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642


What a difference a little hemming makes; looks so fabulous now *festus*!!!  (Don't get me wrong, it was good before, but I can see how this change would make it soooo much more user-friendly!)


----------



## textilegirl

EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648


  If I may add, I really love how you wear the H necklace; I'm not especially a VCA girl (don't flame me, it's beautiful but not _me) _but I think the Chaine d'Ancre is just such a classy look and can go from totally casual to reasonably chic serious.  Your pic is Exhibit A in my argument!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648



This is perfect! Clean, elegant. I think you are absolutely right that the RV pumps look good with the full skirt. You also have great legs lady!


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> If I may add, I really love how you wear the H necklace; I'm not especially a VCA girl (don't flame me, it's beautiful but not _me) _but I think the Chaine d'Ancre is just such a classy look and can go from totally casual to reasonably chic serious.  Your pic is Exhibit A in my argument!



As a lover of VCA, I forgive you. Hahahahahah. The fact that we all have such different tastes is what makes it fun to see how people put outfits, closets and refrigerators together!

The large Chaine d’Ancre may go on my wish list due to EmileH once I open it back up for business.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648


You always look great!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648



That's a great look.  And those legs!


----------



## Genie27

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642


Oh this is cute and wearable now! It looks great.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648


I like this silhouette on you!


----------



## EmileH

Thanks ladies. I have bird legs. If only the rest of me matched. I’m working on it.

It is so much more fun and interesting that we don’t like all the same things. We do overlap a bit of course. I do enjoy my Hermes silver and I’ll admit that if I could only keep a few pieces of jewelry that’s what I’d choose. I find it very versatile.


----------



## gracekelly

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642


Your tailor did a wonderful job.  Now you are wearing the jacket and not the jacket wearing you!

@doloresmia Re the wonderful mirror in the Nordstrom dressing room:  When I was growing up, we had a full length mirror on the back of the door of the front hall coat closet.  The mirror had magical properties and one always looks taller and slimmer in the reflection.  My mother decided that this was a "skinny" mirror and that subsequently became a term that we used for all mirrors that could perform this feat of magic.  I think the best thing about that mirror was that it was your last image of yourself in your coat. that added the 10 lbs that the mirror removed, so that when you left the house you felt you looked great!


----------



## Genie27

So I ended my month-long shopping moratorium because I found a Missoni cotton/viscose blend black knit dress for work. And the same fabric in a long cardigan, also in black. The dress is a keeper because it is black, comfy, easy care and has sleeves. And I think one can never have too many black dresses. 

The cardigan would be a definite keeper if it was shorter/hip length  - I’m not too sure this longer length is workable in my wardrobe. 

But I find cotton blend cardigans are super useful in summer, and I need to replace my beloved sea island cotton Prada. It’s been a hunt. This one is not a perfect replacement but it’s close. Still debating if this one is worth keeping or if I should keep looking. Damn you Prada cardi, I should have taken better care of you, but I knew not what treasure I possessed. 

Pics tomorrow, maybe you ladies can help convince me to keep/return the cardi.


----------



## cafecreme15

In the minimalist spirit I have repurposed the Chanel logos that were on my favorite sandals! Sadly I had to throw out the shoes after many faithful years of service; I had them mended multiple times but the repairs were just no longer holding. I had the cobbler remove the logos and then brought them to  a jewelry repair shop, where they soddered on brooch pins! Now I have two classic looking Chanel brooches for the sum of $30. Credit to my fiancé for this idea!


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Your tailor did a wonderful job.  Now you are wearing the jacket and not the jacket wearing you!
> 
> @doloresmia Re the wonderful mirror in the Nordstrom dressing room:  When I was growing up, we had a full length mirror on the back of the door of the front hall coat closet.  The mirror had magical properties and one always looks taller and slimmer in the reflection.  My mother decided that this was a "skinny" mirror and that subsequently became a term that we used for all mirrors that could perform this feat of magic.  I think the best thing about that mirror was that it was your last image of yourself in your coat. that added the 10 lbs that the mirror removed, so that when you left the house you felt you looked great!



Of course being me I googled why some mirrors make you look fabulous and others not so much so o could get one of the former. Turns out it has to do with the bend in the glass itself and then lighting. So there you go, not available for sale.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> So I ended my month-long shopping moratorium because I found a Missoni cotton/viscose blend black knit dress for work. And the same fabric in a long cardigan, also in black. The dress is a keeper because it is black, comfy, easy care and has sleeves. And I think one can never have too many black dresses.
> 
> The cardigan would be a definite keeper if it was shorter/hip length  - I’m not too sure this longer length is workable in my wardrobe.
> 
> But I find cotton blend cardigans are super useful in summer, and I need to replace my beloved sea island cotton Prada. It’s been a hunt. This one is not a perfect replacement but it’s close. Still debating if this one is worth keeping or if I should keep looking. Damn you Prada cardi, I should have taken better care of you, but I knew not what treasure I possessed.
> 
> Pics tomorrow, maybe you ladies can help convince me to keep/return the cardi.



Bring it on! I am all for black dresses - my thing is knitted fabrics with some give so that they follow the curve better. And always on the search for items that cover visible pant line which I hate.


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> In the minimalist spirit I have repurposed the Chanel logos that were on my favorite sandals! Sadly I had to throw out the shoes after many faithful years of service; I had them mended multiple times but the repairs were just no longer holding. I had the cobbler remove the logos and then brought them to  a jewelry repair shop, where they soddered on brooch pins! Now I have two classic looking Chanel brooches for the sum of $30. Credit to my fiancé for this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218040



Awesome idea! Very minimalist.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> In the minimalist spirit I have repurposed the Chanel logos that were on my favorite sandals! Sadly I had to throw out the shoes after many faithful years of service; I had them mended multiple times but the repairs were just no longer holding. I had the cobbler remove the logos and then brought them to  a jewelry repair shop, where they soddered on brooch pins! Now I have two classic looking Chanel brooches for the sum of $30. Credit to my fiancé for this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218040


Love it!!! I salvaged a pair of ‘scarf rings’ from a pair of Prada mules before tossing them but this is sooo much better.


----------



## Genie27

Here’s the cardi. Not loving the length on me, tbh and it does not *replace* my cropped cotton in comfort or look. I will try it on with a pair of shorts to see if that works but I’m not too optimistic. If anyone can convince me otherwise I’m open to suggestions of usage. 

The dress I will wear tomorrow - we’ve gone back to sandal weather. A black easy-care comfortable dress with sleeves - always has room in my closet.


----------



## WingNut

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the cardi. Not loving the length on me, tbh and it does not *replace* my cropped cotton in comfort or look. I will try it on with a pair of shorts to see if that works but I’m not too optimistic. If anyone can convince me otherwise I’m open to suggestions of usage.
> 
> The dress I will wear tomorrow - we’ve gone back to sandal weather. A black easy-care comfortable dress with sleeves - always has room in my closet.


Genie27 I think that cardi would look amazing with a pair of super skinny pants/leather leggings and a heel (or slender shoe/bootie if you don't do heels). Cardigans like that will work for almost any occasion. I too was hesitant the first time I tried one on but it ended up being one of my most-loved pieces. As for the shorts idea, that would be amazing as well!


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> In the minimalist spirit I have repurposed the Chanel logos that were on my favorite sandals! Sadly I had to throw out the shoes after many faithful years of service; I had them mended multiple times but the repairs were just no longer holding. I had the cobbler remove the logos and then brought them to  a jewelry repair shop, where they soddered on brooch pins! Now I have two classic looking Chanel brooches for the sum of $30. Credit to my fiancé for this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218040



That’s brilliant!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the cardi. Not loving the length on me, tbh and it does not *replace* my cropped cotton in comfort or look. I will try it on with a pair of shorts to see if that works but I’m not too optimistic. If anyone can convince me otherwise I’m open to suggestions of usage.
> 
> The dress I will wear tomorrow - we’ve gone back to sandal weather. A black easy-care comfortable dress with sleeves - always has room in my closet.



I think I have this cardigan. It’s not great with dresses. It won’t replace your cropped cardigan. If that’s what you need send it back and keep looking.


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks everyone! I think the brooches will look great on my fall and winter wool coats. Have not had occasion to break them out yet as it is still in the 70s here, but will share when I do!

In the not so minimalist spirit, I just ordered 5 skirts from Banana Republic. However I am proud of myself because I waited until I had worked for a couple of weeks to see what else I needed - and that happened to be neutral but non-Black skirts. Perhaps in the spring I will add some more colorful tweed numbers.

Agree with others on the cardigan, Genie! I think it would look fab with skinny trousers or leggings. If you are looking to wear it with dresses, I’d send it back.


----------



## MiaT

SO behind!  I've been aching to log on and read updates and learn and be inspired too.  Alas, holiday weekend where I live, been away with family....looking forward to catching up when I return.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think the brooches will look great on my fall and winter wool coats. Have not had occasion to break them out yet as it is still in the 70s here, but will share when I do!
> 
> In the not so minimalist spirit, I just ordered 5 skirts from Banana Republic. However I am proud of myself because I waited until I had worked for a couple of weeks to see what else I needed - and that happened to be neutral but non-Black skirts. Perhaps in the spring I will add some more colorful tweed numbers.
> 
> Agree with others on the cardigan, Genie! I think it would look fab with skinny trousers or leggings. If you are looking to wear it with dresses, I’d send it back.



Yes! Nonblack skirts are so useful for work right? If you wear your classic black blazer you need nonblack to go with it. I’m always on the lookout for good skirts. I think this was a smart addition to your work wardrobe. I just added a black and grey houndstooth j crew no.2 pencil skirt to my collection.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> As a lover of VCA, I forgive you. Hahahahahah. The fact that we all have such different tastes is what makes it fun to see how people put outfits, closets and refrigerators together!
> 
> The large Chaine d’Ancre may go on my wish list due to EmileH once I open it back up for business.


I’ve been eyeballing that necklace, too. And I haven’t even considered anything outside of EF pieces in years. 
Down the rabbit hole???


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Yes! Nonblack skirts are so useful for work right? If you wear your classic black blazer you need nonblack to go with it. I’m always on the lookout for good skirts. I think this was a smart addition to your work wardrobe. I just added a black and grey houndstooth j crew no.2 pencil skirt to my collection.



Very! Especially useful for me since I’m realizing that the bulk of my blouses are white/cream/ivory. And I don’t want to wear black with that. I totally forgot about jcrew - will definitely check out what they have once I am able to determine which of the banana skirts work and which don’t (trying to be minimalist/stock to a budget...not usually in character for me haha). Also very convenient since I live half a block away from one.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> When I ban myself I end up going nuts. I use up all my self control during ban and then when I break it I break it big


I have this problem as well! I always compare my inability to stick to ban island to energy transfers in the universe (I might have posted this somewhere on this forum before). Energy in the universe can be neither created nor destroyed - only transferred. Same with my shopping compulsions - I am not destroying the urge by being on ban island. I am only transferring it to a later point in time, such that when I come off ban island, all the pent up energy bursts forth at once and I go crazy and overall nothing has been accomplished by my stay on ban island. I've found the most effective strategy is to let out the energy a tiny bit at a time, being reasonable about it all the while. I try to really assess what I need versus what I merely want.


----------



## Genie27

WingNut said:


> Genie27 I think that cardi would look amazing with a pair of super skinny pants/leather leggings and a heel (or slender shoe/bootie if you don't do heels). Cardigans like that will work for almost any occasion. I too was hesitant the first time I tried one on but it ended up being one of my most-loved pieces. As for the shorts idea, that would be amazing as well!





EmileH said:


> I think I have this cardigan. It’s not great with dresses. It won’t replace your cropped cardigan. If that’s what you need send it back and keep looking.





cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks everyone! I think the brooches will look great on my fall and winter wool coats. Have not had occasion to break them out yet as it is still in the 70s here, but will share when I do!
> 
> In the not so minimalist spirit, I just ordered 5 skirts from Banana Republic. However I am proud of myself because I waited until I had worked for a couple of weeks to see what else I needed - and that happened to be neutral but non-Black skirts. Perhaps in the spring I will add some more colorful tweed numbers.
> 
> Agree with others on the cardigan, Genie! I think it would look fab with skinny trousers or leggings. If you are looking to wear it with dresses, I’d send it back.


I can see them looking awesome with skinny pants/leather leggings/heels, but realistically not on me. I'm on a dress kick lately, as I find it sooo much easier to not have to match additional items. I don't have to search for the right top to match the right bottom, so it speeds up my grab'n'go morning routine. I'm thinking this length is going to be fussy, and won't work with most of my current crop.

@EmileH, as always, you are my voice of reason and completely correct. I need a 100% cotton cropped lightweight cardi. This isn't it.


----------



## Genie27

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4212481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag wall is starting to shape up.


This is very pretty, but is there a concern that the backs of the bags will fade from sunlight? I've had some issues with stuff fading even with blinds drawn.


----------



## bagnut1

Genie27 said:


> This is very pretty, but is there a concern that the backs of the bags will fade from sunlight? I've had some issues with stuff fading even with blinds drawn.


@HopelessBagGirl I was thinking the same thing.  I wouldn't want to do anything to damage that lovely bag collection!


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> I can see them looking awesome with skinny pants/leather leggings/heels, but realistically not on me. I'm on a dress kick lately, as I find it sooo much easier to not have to match additional items. I don't have to search for the right top to match the right bottom, so it speeds up my grab'n'go morning routine. I'm thinking this length is going to be fussy, and won't work with most of my current crop.
> 
> @EmileH, as always, you are my voice of reason and completely correct. I need a 100% cotton cropped lightweight cardi. This isn't it.



I am still searching for the right cropped cardigans for dresses in the summer. I want something a bit more interesting than the standard. So  let’s keep our eyes out.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> I am still searching for the right cropped cardigans for dresses in the summer. I want something a bit more interesting than the standard. So  let’s keep our eyes out.


I tried on a cotton ribbed cardi at the Chicago Chanel, but it was a waxy scratchy cotton and I didn't feel that should be my first full price C item. It was only OK, but considering what next spring is going to cost, I don't think full price C will ever happen.


----------



## festus

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the cardi. Not loving the length on me, tbh and it does not *replace* my cropped cotton in comfort or look. I will try it on with a pair of shorts to see if that works but I’m not too optimistic. If anyone can convince me otherwise I’m open to suggestions of usage.
> 
> The dress I will wear tomorrow - we’ve gone back to sandal weather. A black easy-care comfortable dress with sleeves - always has room in my closet.



Maybe consider belting it up with a thin belt either in a pop colour or black with a nice buckle?


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Here’s the cardi. Not loving the length on me, tbh and it does not *replace* my cropped cotton in comfort or look. I will try it on with a pair of shorts to see if that works but I’m not too optimistic. If anyone can convince me otherwise I’m open to suggestions of usage.
> 
> The dress I will wear tomorrow - we’ve gone back to sandal weather. A black easy-care comfortable dress with sleeves - always has room in my closet.



I like this combo - a cropped cardigan for a loose shift might cut you in the wrong places. Like the others I can think of a number of great outfits for a longline cardigan.

For mine I use leggings with a long shirt, midi pencil skirts and fitted midi dresses. Midi on me is pretty long.


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> I have this problem as well! I always compare my inability to stick to ban island to energy transfers in the universe (I might have posted this somewhere on this forum before). Energy in the universe can be neither created nor destroyed - only transferred. Same with my shopping compulsions - I am not destroying the urge by being on ban island. I am only transferring it to a later point in time, such that when I come off ban island, all the pent up energy bursts forth at once and I go crazy and overall nothing has been accomplished by my stay on ban island. I've found the most effective strategy is to let out the energy a tiny bit at a time, being reasonable about it all the while. I try to really assess what I need versus what I merely want.



For me the issue is purposeful. At some point this year I realized I didn’t remember packages coming to the house and what I had purchased. Tracking use with mycloset app helps me understand my patterns. I still have pent up demand - but it hopefully is getting directed to thoughtful things that will be used.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I am still searching for the right cropped cardigans for dresses in the summer. I want something a bit more interesting than the standard. So  let’s keep our eyes out.



It is really hard to get a cropped cardigan that works and doesn’t cut your body in half - therefore making you shorter, cutting you in half or emphasizing body parts that you don’t want to have

A few years ago I fell in love with Carolina Herrera and Oscar de la Renta boleros. They are super light, hug the body and therefore don’t create the issue I lay out above. however, these cuts work really well for figure eights and when I am heavy.... I don’t wear them.


----------



## dharma

I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly


----------



## diane278

dharma said:


> I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly


There’s something for everyone here. You’re welcome to my quota of kale....it’s not much of a welcome gift, but it’s a start!


----------



## Genie27

dharma said:


> I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly


Welcome! I get giant bunches of kale for a buck fifty at the farmers market. I should make you a bouquet.


----------



## bagnut1

I too have found this thread very inspirational!  I decided to combine trying out the stylebook app with my seasonal changeover and new hangers.  The app setup is time consuming but I decided to set up the (in season) clothes in bulk first, and follow with shoes/bags/scarves/etc. just as I wear them.

I am curious how others are using it - the cross-device "syncing" feature is IMO stupidly laborious, so I am going to focus on keeping my iPad as the "master" copy (easier to see everything).


----------



## scarf1

bagnut1 said:


> I too have found this thread very inspirational!  I decided to combine trying out the stylebook app with my seasonal changeover and new hangers.  The app setup is time consuming but I decided to set up the (in season) clothes in bulk first, and follow with shoes/bags/scarves/etc. just as I wear them.
> 
> I am curious how others are using it - the cross-device "syncing" feature is IMO stupidly laborious, so I am going to focus on keeping my iPad as the "master" copy (easier to see everything).


I only use it on my iPad.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> It is really hard to get a cropped cardigan that works and doesn’t cut your body in half - therefore making you shorter, cutting you in half or emphasizing body parts that you don’t want to have
> 
> A few years ago I fell in love with Carolina Herrera and Oscar de la Renta boleros. They are super light, hug the body and therefore don’t create the issue I lay out above. however, these cuts work really well for figure eights and when I am heavy.... I don’t wear them.



Hmmm interesting thought. I’ll give it a try. It might work for me. Thank you. 



dharma said:


> I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly



Hi! Welcome. It does feel so guilty to lurk doesn’t it? I know that you just did a big closet clean out so I think you belong here.


----------



## Cookiefiend

scarf1 said:


> I only use it on my iPad.



Me too - though that means I have to remember I already have 5 pairs of black pants... 
Plus, since the iPad is bigger - I can see it much better!


----------



## festus

dharma said:


> I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly



Everyone is welcome!  Please stay!!


----------



## doloresmia

dharma said:


> I love the conversation on this thread! I cannot pretend to be a minimalist and I love kale so I don’t really belong.  Just wanted you guys to know because continued lurking makes me feel badly




I am with Diane! If you will stay, you can have my quota of Kale as well!  

In full disclosure, i ate kale for dinner, so just because I say it doesn’t mean I do it.

In any case, I believe i can be grandiose for a moment and say we all believe that minimalism for each of us is what we make of it.... and so Dharma dear, please post!


----------



## doloresmia

bagnut1 said:


> I too have found this thread very inspirational!  I decided to combine trying out the stylebook app with my seasonal changeover and new hangers.  The app setup is time consuming but I decided to set up the (in season) clothes in bulk first, and follow with shoes/bags/scarves/etc. just as I wear them.
> 
> I am curious how others are using it - the cross-device "syncing" feature is IMO stupidly laborious, so I am going to focus on keeping my iPad as the "master" copy (easier to see everything).



The cross device syncing doesn’t work on mycloset - so my closet only appears on my iphone version of the app for some reason. I signed up for finery.com too since their mission of purposeful closet management suited me, but the slow UI caused me to flee after loading up one sweater.


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> Part of adapting to minimalism for me is about not drowning stress in mindless eating or shopping.... minimalism implies thoughtfulness about choices.
> 
> I have to remind myself of this every day. I ate a whole bag of chips last night - it was good but it didn’t help. Woke up in the middle of the night and started online window shopping. All stress behaviors
> 
> Part of our business launched this week. The early numbers are great and if we only do this part of the business and grow/maintain, I will double what I made last year. But the fear of failure is lurking behind me.
> 
> So this morning I am trying to perk myself up mentally. I measured myself and realized I lost an inch in bust, waist and butt in the last three weeks. The IF works, the *supplement* I am taking to reduce sugar cravings work.... and need to work on the stress eating
> 
> The shopping ban still on... and I need to focus on adminivia that I hate doing vs surfing wide leg pants
> 
> Was doing ten minute meditations earlier. Need to go back to that. Also found an app that for a monthly fee allows you to try classes from home. This might help me with the muscle building thing.



*Doloresmia* Is this supplement  the kind that makes “subsequent bites” taste like nothing/mush or does it remove the sugar craving altogether? If the former, I’ve already eaten my dessert..really need the latter! Do you mind sharing what is working for you? I really want to kill my sugar craving. Thanks!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> I have this problem as well! I always compare my inability to stick to ban island to energy transfers in the universe (I might have posted this somewhere on this forum before). Energy in the universe can be neither created nor destroyed - only transferred. Same with my shopping compulsions - I am not destroying the urge by being on ban island. I am only transferring it to a later point in time, such that when I come off ban island, all the pent up energy bursts forth at once and I go crazy and overall nothing has been accomplished by my stay on ban island. I've found the most effective strategy is to let out the energy a tiny bit at a time, being reasonable about it all the while. I try to really assess what I need versus what I merely want.



Exactly


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagnut1 said:


> @HopelessBagGirl I was thinking the same thing.  I wouldn't want to do anything to damage that lovely bag collection!



Honestly I'm not worried. We get so little sunlight in the part of the world we live in. That being said I might put the beige/pale ones right where the windows are.


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> *Doloresmia* Is this supplement  the kind that makes “subsequent bites” taste like nothing/mush or does it remove the sugar craving altogether? If the former, I’ve already eaten my dessert..really need the latter! Do you mind sharing what is working for you? I really want to kill my sugar craving. Thanks!



Essiedub happy to! the supplement I am using is called gymnema and specifically the Mediherb 4MG version. They sell it on Amazon but in case you can’t find it you could look at the ingredients and nutrition list to find something close.

You can take one or two a day or when cravings hit. I personally recommend taking them with food but mediherb is formulated so you don’t have to. my stomach prefers I eat first.

https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-841/gymnema

For me the gymnema lessened sugar cravings. So I had just been on a 21 day cleanse where I didn’t eat any processed foods, refined sugars, meat based protein. Theoretically it was supposed to make me want the bad stuff less but I still craved sweets.

Taking 2 Gymnema in the morning evens out my blood sugar and that is enough to give me a boost to not eat sweets. So I am still eating very clean, and I still love my sweets but I am no longer getting dolled up to leave the house in search of my favorite xxx treat [emoji3] In fact, I have had a chocolate bar and dates in the house for two days and one week respectively and that was unheard of for me.

For some people it can make sweets taste like straw. Not all day, just if you eat it 30 min or something before the sweet. It just hasn’t done that for me so you will have to report back on whether it does for you.

I think results may be best if you are or are moving in the direction of clean eating. If someone plans on continuing to eat a lot of sugary things or drink soda, herbal supplements probably won’t overcome that.

Other things I am doing is I have a kettle and fire chocolate protein powder shake every morning. 
I like the chocolate version of this which is available at Whole Foods, and doesn’t have a ton of sugar. The bone broth is amazing for health, sleep, etc

https://www.amazon.com/Collagen-Peptides-Warrior-Strong-Wellness/dp/B075LFVQGR 

I make it with frozen vegetables, strawberries, cherries and unsweetened coconut milk. Sweet and tart Cherries specifically can boost insulin which also helps with sugar cravings. A friend of mine whose daughter is diabetic swears by cherries.

And..... I am fasting until 10am and I am making sure I eat plenty of the good fats - avocado, almond butter (pure stuff, not with lots of additives).

I think everything in combination with the gymnema has made a difference. It may sound like a lot but I am really determined to change my eating habits to stay healthy and I need to lose about 15 pounds. You don’t have to do what I do, just sharing the full program if it helps!


----------



## grietje

I use my fitness pal to keep weight steady. Only by forcing myself to be accountable to the app do I watch it. I exercise a lot but my love of French fries and chocolate exceeds any amount of exercise I could do.
I do like kale and have it as a salad fairly often.


----------



## grietje

And on a downsizing note, the six items I moved have been donated and I am pleased as punch!


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> And on a downsizing note, the six items I moved have been donated and I am pleased as punch!



Awesome!


----------



## doloresmia

My most worn looks [emoji23] 




Note to self: i am coming back to this when I come off my ban and want to shop again.


----------



## ive_flipped

cafecreme15 said:


> In the minimalist spirit I have repurposed the Chanel logos that were on my favorite sandals! Sadly I had to throw out the shoes after many faithful years of service; I had them mended multiple times but the repairs were just no longer holding. I had the cobbler remove the logos and then brought them to  a jewelry repair shop, where they soddered on brooch pins! Now I have two classic looking Chanel brooches for the sum of $30. Credit to my fiancé for this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218040



I love them!! And great way to repurpose


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> My most worn looks [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4219324
> 
> 
> Note to self: i am coming back to this when I come off my ban and want to shop again.



How fun! These are all great outfits. Love how you wear your jewelry with casual clothes.


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> Essiedub happy to! the supplement I am using is called gymnema and specifically the Mediherb 4MG version. They sell it on Amazon but in case you can’t find it you could look at the ingredients and nutrition list to find something close.
> 
> You can take one or two a day or when cravings hit. I personally recommend taking them with food but mediherb is formulated so you don’t have to. my stomach prefers I eat first.
> 
> https://www.webmd.com/vitamins/ai/ingredientmono-841/gymnema
> 
> For me the gymnema lessened sugar cravings. So I had just been on a 21 day cleanse where I didn’t eat any processed foods, refined sugars, meat based protein. Theoretically it was supposed to make me want the bad stuff less but I still craved sweets.
> 
> Taking 2 Gymnema in the morning evens out my blood sugar and that is enough to give me a boost to not eat sweets. So I am still eating very clean, and I still love my sweets but I am no longer getting dolled up to leave the house in search of my favorite xxx treat [emoji3] In fact, I have had a chocolate bar and dates in the house for two days and one week respectively and that was unheard of for me.
> 
> For some people it can make sweets taste like straw. Not all day, just if you eat it 30 min or something before the sweet. It just hasn’t done that for me so you will have to report back on whether it does for you.
> 
> I think results may be best if you are or are moving in the direction of clean eating. If someone plans on continuing to eat a lot of sugary things or drink soda, herbal supplements probably won’t overcome that.
> 
> Other things I am doing is I have a kettle and fire chocolate protein powder shake every morning.
> I like the chocolate version of this which is available at Whole Foods, and doesn’t have a ton of sugar. The bone broth is amazing for health, sleep, etc
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Collagen-Peptides-Warrior-Strong-Wellness/dp/B075LFVQGR
> 
> I make it with frozen vegetables, strawberries, cherries and unsweetened coconut milk. Sweet and tart Cherries specifically can boost insulin which also helps with sugar cravings. A friend of mine whose daughter is diabetic swears by cherries.
> 
> And..... I am fasting until 10am and I am making sure I eat plenty of the good fats - avocado, almond butter (pure stuff, not with lots of additives).
> 
> I think everything in combination with the gymnema has made a difference. It may sound like a lot but I am really determined to change my eating habits to stay healthy and I need to lose about 15 pounds. You don’t have to do what I do, just sharing the full program if it helps!


Wow thAnks for all the detail! I will check these out.. (just got back from a luau, where I ate a few pieces of coconut cake..omg) I could have used something that made it taste like straw!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

In my eagerness to downsize and clear the clutter from my tiny apartment, I may have overdone my closet purge... I am supposed to go to a professional gala/banquet tomorrow evening and I have nothing to wear. I have a few casual summer-weight skirts and linen dresses, which aren't appropriate for the climate or the evening event. And I have two formal party dresses (guipure lace, sequins) which also seem inappropriate. 

I guess I'm going to wear my standard uniform of trousers, button down shirt, oxfords, scarf, and blazer? It's either that or make an emergency shopping trip in the middle of the work day, which isn't particularly appealing to me. 

I think the moral of the story is don't overdo minimalism. Ha.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> In my eagerness to downsize and clear the clutter from my tiny apartment, I may have overdone my closet purge... I am supposed to go to a professional gala/banquet tomorrow evening and I have nothing to wear. I have a few casual summer-weight skirts and linen dresses, which aren't appropriate for the climate or the evening event. And I have two formal party dresses (guipure lace, sequins) which also seem inappropriate.
> 
> I guess I'm going to wear my standard uniform of trousers, button down shirt, oxfords, scarf, and blazer? It's either that or make an emergency shopping trip in the middle of the work day, which isn't particularly appealing to me.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is don't overdo minimalism. Ha.



Oh no. Did you have something that would have worked that you got rid of? Do you have a lbd? If not it’s a serious hole in your wardrobe. You will be fine with what you want to wear. But begin your search fir your perfect lbd when you have time.


----------



## dharma

Thank you for the warm welcome and kale bouquets!
@EmileH is correct, I have done part one of a major closet purge. It was easy, part 2 will be harder. But the good news is, I sold over 60 unwanted pieces on the RR and turned them into one itty bitty piece I’ve been wanting for a while, RG tiny punk necklace


 This morning I took out 4 fully stuffed large industrial trash bags full of tossed items from two bathroom closets. Inexplicable. I blame it DH’s short lived hair gel phase.


----------



## EmileH

dharma said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome and kale bouquets!
> @EmileH is correct, I have done part one of a major closet purge. It was easy, part 2 will be harder. But the good news is, I sold over 60 unwanted pieces on the RR and turned them into one itty bitty piece I’ve been wanting for a while, RG tiny punk necklace
> View attachment 4219967
> 
> This morning I took out 4 fully stuffed large industrial trash bags full of tossed items from two bathroom closets. Inexplicable. I blame it DH’s short lived hair gel phase.



Omg 60?! That’s awesome! 

Love your necklace. I was hoping to see it. It’s just perfect for you.


----------



## momasaurus

dharma said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome and kale bouquets!
> @EmileH is correct, I have done part one of a major closet purge. It was easy, part 2 will be harder. But the good news is, I sold over 60 unwanted pieces on the RR and turned them into one itty bitty piece I’ve been wanting for a while, RG tiny punk necklace
> View attachment 4219967
> 
> This morning I took out 4 fully stuffed large industrial trash bags full of tossed items from two bathroom closets. Inexplicable. I blame it DH’s short lived hair gel phase.


Well done! First to turn old clothing into this cute necklace (RG + punk is just fabulous!!), and then to throw out all that old bathroom and beauty stuff. Will DH's hair be OK though?


----------



## dharma

momasaurus said:


> Well done! First to turn old clothing into this cute necklace (RG + punk is just fabulous!!), and then to throw out all that old bathroom and beauty stuff. Will DH's hair be OK though?


There’s not much hair left 




EmileH said:


> Omg 60?! That’s awesome!
> Love your necklace. I was hoping to see it. It’s just perfect for you.



Thank you! I just counted on the app, they took 85 pieces and 52 have sold. If you don’t look at what they are selling your stuff for, you can remain pleased with the payout. But it’s tough to see the individual selling prices, ugh. 
As I mentioned, this was the easy stuff, things I definitely won’t wear again and many, many shoes that I no longer need for work. But seeing the results really makes you think about every new purchase.


----------



## dharma

A question for posters further along in the minimalism goal...
How do you deal with sentiment? For those that possess this annoying gene, how do you cull sweaters that are never going to be worn again but were knitted by a dear departed family member? The tiny footie pjs that were worn by your now fully grown child ? The dress that you wore to your bridal shower 30 years ago? I mean I think I’m seriously challenged in this area. These items bring joy, yet take up space. Please advise.


----------



## doloresmia

dharma said:


> A question for posters further along in the minimalism goal...
> How do you deal with sentiment? For those that possess this annoying gene, how do you cull sweaters that are never going to be worn again but were knitted by a dear departed family member? The tiny footie pjs that were worn by your now fully grown child ? The dress that you wore to your bridal shower 30 years ago? I mean I think I’m seriously challenged in this area. These items bring joy, yet take up space. Please advise.



I think all of us struggle with this.... Marie Kondo talks about it and I paraphrase her.... the thing is not your memory of the beloved who gave or owned it. Your memories are you memories. You can still cherish and be grateful of the gift and then let it go. Her point being our feelings are more than the object. 

So with that in mind I got rid of my grandfather’s coat, I put in my consignment bag a gift MaxMara from my husband that I never wore.... I still have a crocheted blanket made by my grandmother that I don’t use. It is worn, has a hole and is of a synthetic blend.... so I pick and choose.


----------



## doloresmia

dharma said:


> There’s not much hair left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I just counted on the app, they took 85 pieces and 52 have sold. If you don’t look at what they are selling your stuff for, you can remain pleased with the payout. But it’s tough to see the individual selling prices, ugh.
> As I mentioned, this was the easy stuff, things I definitely won’t wear again and many, many shoes that I no longer need for work. But seeing the results really makes you think about every new purchase.



Totally agree with this - and I feel better that things are gone even if it may take awhile to sell. What is unbelievable to me is as much as I have sent over the last year, I STILL have things that can go.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> How fun! These are all great outfits. Love how you wear your jewelry with casual clothes.



Thank you! looked at my top twelve most worn items. Five pieces of jewelry were in that group. The beauty of VCA and H is it can be worn with anything in my opinion[emoji3]

Or at least I tell myself that because I love my jewelry!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> In my eagerness to downsize and clear the clutter from my tiny apartment, I may have overdone my closet purge... I am supposed to go to a professional gala/banquet tomorrow evening and I have nothing to wear. I have a few casual summer-weight skirts and linen dresses, which aren't appropriate for the climate or the evening event. And I have two formal party dresses (guipure lace, sequins) which also seem inappropriate.
> 
> I guess I'm going to wear my standard uniform of trousers, button down shirt, oxfords, scarf, and blazer? It's either that or make an emergency shopping trip in the middle of the work day, which isn't particularly appealing to me.
> 
> I think the moral of the story is don't overdo minimalism. Ha.



If you had more time maybe you could check out rent the runway? I have never used them and they probably don’t rent black lululemon cropped leggings and sweats which is my go to, but I feel like they are perfect for people who don’t have a consistent event lifestyle or want loads of variety.

You standard uniform also can work especially if you have something with a bit more jazzy or shiny material to be more party like. 

For me I am imagining a white satin blouse under a black suit with some stiletto boots or pumps... some awesome bling jewelry, or a bright colored silk scarf and a clutch... and voila! Your uniform becomes a party outfit

Cara Delevingne rocked it at today’s royal wedding. We can’t all look like her, but gives you an idea.




Caroline de Maigret also shows how this can be done in a slightly more casual way.




I have iterations of my standard uniform that I can wear in different weather, different events from sport to work to party. It makes me comfortable and looks good and that is why it is my standard uniform.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

My girlfriend is bringing a long-sleeved lace dress to the office for try on... If that works, I'll borrow that...


EmileH said:


> Oh no. Did you have something that would have worked that you got rid of? Do you have a lbd? If not it’s a serious hole in your wardrobe. You will be fine with what you want to wear. But begin your search fir your perfect lbd when you have time.


I had some simple tailored wool skirts that could have been dressed up, but I tossed them because I never wore them. I get cold easily and choose pants over dresses as soon as temperatures drop below 75. I have a Summer-weight LBD, but nothing like it for Winter. You're right. It is a hole.

Some of my difficulty on getting dressed is my fairly recent move. I went from a hot desert to a cold rainy climate several years ago, trading 100 consecutive days of 100+ temperatures for constant chilly rain. I knew how to dress myself in the heat, but I'm still figuring out what's comfortable, warm, and stylish on me when it's cold. I have a strong summer wardrobe, but haven't finished trimming it down to our short and not very hot season.

I am starting to build a good winter wardrobe, but I'm not really sure what that is for me (hence the holes). So far, I think I'm basically happiest dressing in menswear when it's cold. But it would be nice to have a warm dress to wear on the handful of occasions when I have to attend these events or to the opera.



doloresmia said:


> For me I am imagining a white satin blouse under a black suit with some stiletto boots or pumps... some awesome bling jewelry, or a bright colored silk scarf and a clutch... and voila! Your uniform becomes a party outfit
> .


I'm going with an ivory silk georgette shirt with a black Hermes scarf. Sadly, my stiletto days are over. It's not worth the injury to my feet, knees, and hips.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> My girlfriend is bringing a long-sleeved lace dress to the office for try on... If that works, I'll borrow that...
> 
> I had some simple tailored wool skirts that could have been dressed up, but I tossed them because I never wore them. I get cold easily and choose pants over dresses as soon as temperatures drop below 75. I have a Summer-weight LBD, but nothing like it for Winter. You're right. It is a hole.
> 
> Some of my difficulty on getting dressed is my fairly recent move. I went from a hot desert to a cold rainy climate several years ago, trading 100 consecutive days of 100+ temperatures for constant chilly rain. I knew how to dress myself in the heat, but I'm still figuring out what's comfortable, warm, and stylish on me when it's cold. I have a strong summer wardrobe, but haven't finished trimming it down to our short and not very hot season.
> 
> I am starting to build a good winter wardrobe, but I'm not really sure what that is for me (hence the holes). So far, I think I'm basically happiest dressing in menswear when it's cold. But it would be nice to have a warm dress to wear on the handful of occasions when I have to attend these events or to the opera.
> 
> 
> I'm going with an ivory silk georgette shirt with a black Hermes scarf. Sadly, my stiletto days are over. It's not worth the injury to my feet, knees, and hips.



That’s a difficult wardrobe change to make! You should definitely take it slowly because you do adjust to temperatures over the first few years. I wore only pants my first winter in New England because I was so cold all the time. 


Dharma the sentimental piece is sooo hard. Fortunately I don’t seem to have any sentimental attachment to any particular pieces of clothing. My sentimental objects are small and easily stored. I did donate one sweater that was a gift last year that I now wish I had. When in doubt keep them.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I think all of us struggle with this.... Marie Kondo talks about it and I paraphrase her.... the thing is not your memory of the beloved who gave or owned it. Your memories are you memories. You can still cherish and be grateful of the gift and then let it go. Her point being our feelings are more than the object.
> So with that in mind I got rid of my grandfather’s coat, I put in my consignment bag a gift MaxMara from my husband that I never wore.... I still have a crocheted blanket made by my grandmother that I don’t use. It is worn, has a hole and is of a synthetic blend.... so I pick and choose.


I have just a few sentimental things that I keep. My newest coping mechanism is to take photos of them, and when I want to “visit” with the item, I put it on my phone or iPad screen for awhile. This way, you can keep as many items as you want, without tripping over them or having to clean them.
I think it’d be a great way of saving kids’ favorite old toys.....

A ceramic bottle



A stack of very old books



 Jade rice bowl


----------



## festus

Just catching up with everyone’s comments after a few busy days. 

I’m also curious how people handle the sentimental items- I’m not particularly sentimental and sometimes think maybe I should be. That said, there are certain things I just like having.


----------



## grietje

Re the sentimental:
 I keep them.  I have my first teddy bear, the blanket I used when I rescued my beloved dog Leonard, birthday cards since when I was eight, and some other peices. The trick is that I incorporate them into a room’s design (the bear is on a bookshelf along with DHs child hood stuffed animal and some other child hood items like my favorite child hood books—it creates warmth and visual interest.   I also have storage for them — the blanket is stowed in my memory chest (along with my yearbooks, love notes from my high school boyfriend, and my diaries when I was in my early teens).  My cards are in a Coach zipped Tote I’ve had for decades.

I’m fortunate to have the storage for them but I can also be—and it sounds terrible—cold or unsentimental. So it doesn’t accumulate.

Every now and then I go through it all and if I’m annoyed by it (oh gawd what IS this?) then I can let it go.  But if feelings come back like a bittersweet smile, a tear, or laughter, I keep it.  I have to tell you reading my teenage diaries is absolutely hysterical now.  And I’ve had the opp to share with my friend’s teenage children who are going through such angst and feel no one can understand them.  15 minutes with my diaries and they realize they are not alone.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I have just a few sentimental things that I keep. My newest coping mechanism is to take photos of them, and when I want to “visit” with the item, I put it on my phone or iPad screen for awhile. This way, you can keep as many items as you want, without tripping over them or having to clean them.
> I think it’d be a great way of saving kids’ favorite old toys.....
> 
> A ceramic bottle
> View attachment 4220252
> 
> 
> A stack of very old books
> View attachment 4220253
> 
> 
> Jade rice bowl
> View attachment 4220254



Beautiful pieces! Nice you are back!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> My girlfriend is bringing a long-sleeved lace dress to the office for try on... If that works, I'll borrow that...
> 
> I had some simple tailored wool skirts that could have been dressed up, but I tossed them because I never wore them. I get cold easily and choose pants over dresses as soon as temperatures drop below 75. I have a Summer-weight LBD, but nothing like it for Winter. You're right. It is a hole.
> 
> Some of my difficulty on getting dressed is my fairly recent move. I went from a hot desert to a cold rainy climate several years ago, trading 100 consecutive days of 100+ temperatures for constant chilly rain. I knew how to dress myself in the heat, but I'm still figuring out what's comfortable, warm, and stylish on me when it's cold. I have a strong summer wardrobe, but haven't finished trimming it down to our short and not very hot season.
> 
> I am starting to build a good winter wardrobe, but I'm not really sure what that is for me (hence the holes). So far, I think I'm basically happiest dressing in menswear when it's cold. But it would be nice to have a warm dress to wear on the handful of occasions when I have to attend these events or to the opera.
> 
> 
> I'm going with an ivory silk georgette shirt with a black Hermes scarf. Sadly, my stiletto days are over. It's not worth the injury to my feet, knees, and hips.



That sounds lovely. Some fun ballet shoes or flat mules would also work. Prada did some beautiful velvet ones with bows a couple years ago? In any case it looks like you have things sorted

Post pix!


----------



## textilegirl

No regrets thus far (four bags to charity, two boxes to consignment later) but I have a bit of, IDK, sorrow (?) for having thoughtlessly accumulated so much excess.  I guess that's why I'm here!  I finally let go of a pile of artisan knitwear that I wore and cherished for a time then resolved to release and still held onto; no regrets there either.  I supported the artists, and someone else will now get to appreciate them.

I confess a few boxes have arrived, but they are in the category of what I consider to be staples/hole filling and I'm ok with that.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> No regrets thus far (four bags to charity, two boxes to consignment later) but I have a bit of, IDK, sorrow (?) for having thoughtlessly accumulated so much excess.  I guess that's why I'm here!  I finally let go of a pile of artisan knitwear that I wore and cherished for a time then resolved to release and still held onto; no regrets there either.  I supported the artists, and someone else will now get to appreciate them.
> 
> I confess a few boxes have arrived, but they are in the category of what I consider to be staples/hole filling and I'm ok with that.



I feel the same angst as you when i realize how much i have purchased that was not enjoyed or barely worn. It is the thoughtlessness that i am worming on.


----------



## doloresmia

Awesome example of uniform dressing.


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> I feel the same angst as you when i realize how much i have purchased that was not enjoyed or barely worn. It is the thoughtlessness that i am worming on.


This is what I have been thinking about.  I think if we total up the amount of all that has been given away, even recently, we will have heart stoppage.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> This is what I have been thinking about.  I think if we total up the amount of all that has been given away, even recently, we will have heart stoppage.



I have heart stoppage over the value of things I STILL have. Would have paid off one or two of my investment proprieties... although I would be nekked


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> I have heart stoppage over the value of things I STILL have. Would have paid off one or two of my investment proprieties... although I would be nekked


Yes, but you could sell pix of you nekked or charge admission to view and then  you would have enough to pay off the properties!


----------



## More bags

festus said:


> Picked up surgically reduced jacket this afternoon. The before photo shows how long it originally was. I felt it made me look dumpy and the silhouette doesn’t work with my current style- my socks and cropped jeans make my legs look shorter than they actually are in this photo and I definitely need @doloresmia’s elongating mirror.
> 
> The after photo was taken with the hemmed pants. I think the jacket looks much better on me now. Not sure the sneakers were the best choice but they worked with what I was wearing before I got in the changing room.
> 
> View attachment 4217640
> View attachment 4217641
> View attachment 4217642


The alterations look great, this jacket is beautiful on you!



EmileH said:


> Since we are sharing chanel jacket photos, I wore this today. It’s a lightweight blue and black tweed that I can wear in warmer weather. The skirt that I almost always wear it with is at the dry cleaner so I wore it with this Paule Ka skirt instead. My RV pumps can look a bit dowdy with pencil skirts but I think they add maturity to the fuller skirt.
> 
> View attachment 4217648


Fabulous overall look!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Awesome example of uniform dressing.
> 
> View attachment 4221413



This is great. I’m a big fan of figuring out what uniform or silhouettes work for me and then sticking with it. But I also try to remind myself that I usually do not need every color of the thing I like. Buying every color just adds to the accumulation and I think I actually dress better when I just mix things up with one or two colors. 



More bags said:


> The alterations look great, this jacket is beautiful on you!
> 
> 
> Fabulous overall look!



Merci.


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> Yes, but you could sell pix of you nekked or charge admission to view and then  you would have enough to pay off the properties!



No one needs to see that [emoji23] well except DH


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> This is great. I’m a big fan of figuring out what uniform or silhouettes work for me and then sticking with it. But I also try to remind myself that I usually do not need every color of the thing I like. Buying every color just adds to the accumulation and I think I actually dress better when I just mix things up with one or two colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Merci.



Yes same except every color for me tends to be black in ponte black in wool black in cotton. Nuts!


----------



## doloresmia

Here is a aspirational closet. I love the fact that she clearly has a lot of things but still looks clean, not cluttered

https://www.elledecor.com/celebrity-style/celebrity-homes/a22606279/lori-goldstein-closet/


----------



## doloresmia

This is another good article from Elle decor with some not obvious tips 

https://www.elledecor.com/design-decorate/room-ideas/g9914808/closet-design-ideas/


----------



## doloresmia

Two more uniform dressers for inspiration


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Two more uniform dressers for inspiration
> View attachment 4222344
> 
> View attachment 4222345



I love these examples. I can’t even imagine NOT being a uniform dresser.  If I weren’t so damn old, I’d consider joining the Marines,  just so no one would ever expect me to change my look. (I chose the Marines because I like their blue....I don’t care for the earth tones the army wears.) 
The whole “getting up early” thing might be a problem.....among others.....


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hello everyone! I’ve been lurking for a while and not contributing much to this thread because I’ve been lazy in trying to get my closet in order. However, now that I’m officially on ban island for the rest of the year, it should help me actually assess what I need and do not need. 

I’m starting with my purse wall. I would love to actually see my purses instead of their dust bags when I go into my closet and was contemplating these display cases, but they’re so pricey....anyone know of a good alternative? TIA!

 https://luxurybagdisplay.com

For reference here is what my current wall looks like. It’s a little crazy.... DH just shakes his head every time he goes in my closet. [emoji28] As you can tell, it’ll add up if I buy a display for every single bag.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tinn3rz said:


> Hello everyone! I’ve been lurking for a while and not contributing much to this thread because I’ve been lazy in trying to get my closet in order. However, now that I’m officially on ban island for the rest of the year, it should help me actually assess what I need and do not need.
> 
> I’m starting with my purse wall. I would love to actually see my purses instead of their dust bags when I go into my closet and was contemplating these display cases, but they’re so pricey....anyone know of a good alternative? TIA!
> 
> https://luxurybagdisplay.com
> 
> For reference here is what my current wall looks like. It’s a little crazy.... DH just shakes his head every time he goes in my closet. [emoji28] As you can tell, it’ll add up if I buy a display for every single bag.
> 
> View attachment 4222365



Just took a look at these display cases.. They indeed are very special looking..
Perhaps buy a few & test them out & keep your summer bags separate from fall bags
to reduce the expense of buying the cases for all your bags.
Do you have wall space to put them in a floating display?


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Hello everyone! I’ve been lurking for a while and not contributing much to this thread because I’ve been lazy in trying to get my closet in order. However, now that I’m officially on ban island for the rest of the year, it should help me actually assess what I need and do not need.
> 
> I’m starting with my purse wall. I would love to actually see my purses instead of their dust bags when I go into my closet and was contemplating these display cases, but they’re so pricey....anyone know of a good alternative? TIA!
> 
> https://luxurybagdisplay.com
> 
> For reference here is what my current wall looks like. It’s a little crazy.... DH just shakes his head every time he goes in my closet. [emoji28] As you can tell, it’ll add up if I buy a display for every single bag.
> 
> View attachment 4222365



Wow! How fun! 

I think the cheapest option would be to remove the existing shelving and buying cabinets with glass fronts. There are a bunch of things like this or other styles

https://www.tsisupplies.com/Floor-D...Atpr3-PkNNvgSlm--t4q70MjOFUQmhLBoCAl8QAvD_BwE

Getting cases to sit on shelves adds up - I bought a bunch of mDesign clear drawers for my T-shirts and leggings from amazon, but didn’t have to worry about dust. Harder to find cases that fit bag sizes I would imagine.

Diane really is the queen of this sort of thing. We need her to weigh in.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I love these examples. I can’t even imagine NOT being a uniform dresser.  If I weren’t so damn old, I’d consider joining the Marines,  just so no one would ever expect me to change my look. (I chose the Marines because I like their blue....I don’t care for the earth tones the army wears.)
> The whole “getting up early” thing might be a problem.....among others.....



I myself love an army green pant [emoji3]


----------



## Tinn3rz

hotshot said:


> Just took a look at these display cases.. They indeed are very special looking..
> Perhaps buy a few & test them out & keep your summer bags separate from fall bags
> to reduce the expense of buying the cases for all your bags.
> Do you have wall space to put them in a floating display?



All my bags are neutral so year round, but good idea in just buying a couple and testing it out. No wall space for a floating display - every wall in my closet is being utilized and if I spread into other parts of the house, I will definitely hear some grumbling. [emoji6]



doloresmia said:


> Wow! How fun!
> 
> I think the cheapest option would be to remove the existing shelving and buying cabinets with glass fronts. There are a bunch of things like this or other styles
> 
> https://www.tsisupplies.com/Floor-D...Atpr3-PkNNvgSlm--t4q70MjOFUQmhLBoCAl8QAvD_BwE
> 
> Getting cases to sit on shelves adds up - I bought a bunch of mDesign clear drawers for my T-shirts and leggings from amazon, but didn’t have to worry about dust. Harder to find cases that fit bag sizes I would imagine.
> 
> Diane really is the queen of this sort of thing. We need her to weigh in.



Yeah, it would add up for sure to buy one for every single bag, but I can’t take these shelves out since I had someone put them in. I’ll have to think of an alternative.


Thank you both for your input!! [emoji253]


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> Hello everyone! I’ve been lurking for a while and not contributing much to this thread because I’ve been lazy in trying to get my closet in order. However, now that I’m officially on ban island for the rest of the year, it should help me actually assess what I need and do not need.
> I’m starting with my purse wall. I would love to actually see my purses instead of their dust bags when I go into my closet and was contemplating these display cases, but they’re so pricey....anyone know of a good alternative? TIA!
> https://luxurybagdisplay.com
> For reference here is what my current wall looks like. It’s a little crazy.... DH just shakes his head every time he goes in my closet. [emoji28] As you can tell, it’ll add up if I buy a display for every single bag.
> View attachment 4222365



  In addition to the cost, I’m wondering if, once you put each of your bags into boxes, whether you’d have enough linear shelf space to hold them all. Boxes will require some “air space” to comfortably hold each bag and that space will add up. Every time I’ve used boxes for storage they required extra space, although they did look nice and uniform, and could be labeled.
 Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
(I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I myself love an army green pant [emoji3]


I could live with a green pant, but the tan shirts would make me look like an old used target on a gun range...


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
> (I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)
> View attachment 4222445


 This looks like a really cool solution. I love how a simple thing, repeated multiple times makes a real visual impact. 

This is what I wore to the event on Friday night. Silk georgette shirt, tailored pants, waterfall coat, and pearls, with black oxford shoes. It was comfortable and warm and I didn't feel under- or over-dressed. 


Apologies for the photo quality. After a few glasses of wine, I didn't notice it was not in focus.


----------



## Tinn3rz

diane278 said:


> In addition to the cost, I’m wondering if, once you put each of your bags into boxes, whether you’d have enough linear shelf space to hold them all. Boxes will require some “air space” to comfortably hold each bag and that space will add up. Every time I’ve used boxes for storage they required extra space, although they did look nice and uniform, and could be labeled.
> Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
> (I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)
> View attachment 4222445



This might be the most cost effective and space saving solution. Thank you! 

I also found these bins at the container store and I may just put a few in there in their dust bags, put pics in the front and call it a day.


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> This might be the most cost effective and space saving solution. Thank you!
> 
> I also found these bins at the container store and I may just put a few in there in their dust bags, put pics in the front and call it a day.
> 
> View attachment 4222554


If I were you, I’d experiment until I found what worked best. I personally find photos and/or labels necessary if I can’t directly see my bags.  When I tried using the dust bags, I forgot what I had. So now they sit out. I like to think they console each other when I neglect some of them for months.
But, in reality, they’re probably planning a revolt due to ‘bad bag parenting’ on my part.


----------



## grietje

Tinn3rz said:


> ...
> I also found these bins at the container store and I may just put a few in there in their dust bags, put pics in the front and call it a day...]



Do you have to have your bags in dust bags?  I think if you got the bags out of dust bags and then had some stored facing front and some on their side, it’d look so much cleaner. (And you’d get to see all your beauties!) Take all the dust bags and orange boxes and store them elsewhere.  I think that’d make a big difference right away.

Edited to add: I took another look and all the little H boxes could go in the larger LV boxes you have on the floor.  Not sure what the plastic tubs are storing but those could go somewhere else.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> This looks like a really cool solution. I love how a simple thing, repeated multiple times makes a real visual impact.
> 
> This is what I wore to the event on Friday night. Silk georgette shirt, tailored pants, waterfall coat, and pearls, with black oxford shoes. It was comfortable and warm and I didn't feel under- or over-dressed.
> View attachment 4222495
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality. After a few glasses of wine, I didn't notice it was not in focus.



Love the look! Very sharp


----------



## Tinn3rz

grietje said:


> Do you have to have your bags in dust bags?  I think if you got the bags out of dust bags and then had some stored facing front and some on their side, it’d look so much cleaner. (And you’d get to see all your beauties!) Take all the dust bags and orange boxes and store them elsewhere.  I think that’d make a big difference right away.
> 
> Edited to add: I took another look and all the little H boxes could go in the larger LV boxes you have on the floor.  Not sure what the plastic tubs are storing but those could go somewhere else.



I try to rotate and use a different bag everyday, but it takes some time before I use it again, hence dust bags. 

I’m also looking at linen boxes with clear fronts for my smaller bags so I can take those out of their dust bags and see them.




The boxes on the floor have even more bags [emoji30] - it’s going to take a while.


----------



## Tinn3rz

diane278 said:


> If I were you, I’d experiment until I found what worked best. I personally find photos and/or labels necessary if I can’t directly see my bags.  When I tried using the dust bags, I forgot what I had. So now they sit out. I like to think they console each other when I neglect some of them for months.
> But, in reality, they’re probably planning a revolt due to ‘bad bag parenting’ on my part.



Yeah I had them all out before and they got dusty. So I put them all in their dust bags, and now it looks messy. 

I also think I need fewer bags. I’ve sold off so many already and I still have a whole wall. Definitely a work in progress and far from my ideal minimalist closet. 

It’ll be a while before I can post my “after” picture.


----------



## diane278

Tinn3rz said:


> I also think I need fewer bags. I’ve sold off so many already and I still have a whole wall. Definitely a work in progress and far from my ideal minimalist closet.
> .


Of course, the fewer bags you have, the more options you’ll have as far as space usage. I recently downsized my bags but have since added a couple of new ones. That’s why I consider closets to be living organisms. They morph with us. But once you get a basic system you like in place, it will help.  As you try different versions, feel free to post those and get feedback here.  We’re all in this together.


----------



## momasaurus

Tinn3rz said:


> Hello everyone! I’ve been lurking for a while and not contributing much to this thread because I’ve been lazy in trying to get my closet in order. However, now that I’m officially on ban island for the rest of the year, it should help me actually assess what I need and do not need.
> 
> I’m starting with my purse wall. I would love to actually see my purses instead of their dust bags when I go into my closet and was contemplating these display cases, but they’re so pricey....anyone know of a good alternative? TIA!
> 
> https://luxurybagdisplay.com
> 
> For reference here is what my current wall looks like. It’s a little crazy.... DH just shakes his head every time he goes in my closet. [emoji28] As you can tell, it’ll add up if I buy a display for every single bag.
> 
> View attachment 4222365


Thanks for this link (and everyone else's ideas also. I need to upgrade my bag storage area. The moisture control feature is very tempting. Also I'm a person who needs to see what I have, or I don't remember.....
I love this thread.


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> I try to rotate and use a different bag everyday, but it takes some time before I use it again, hence dust bags.
> 
> I’m also looking at linen boxes with clear fronts for my smaller bags so I can take those out of their dust bags and see them.
> 
> View attachment 4222652
> 
> 
> The boxes on the floor have even more bags [emoji30] - it’s going to take a while.



I used to have these for storage but like Diane said, they ended up taking space on my shelves and weren’t a perfect fit so wasted chunks of shelving. The fun thing is it is fun to experiment with various options to see what works.

I like this Murphy door system


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I need to see what I have or I don't remember either!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I like this Murphy door system



I like this!  A lot!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Lol maybe I should’ve started with my shoe wall. [emoji12]

Thanks for all the support, everyone! I’ll report back on my progress.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> In addition to the cost, I’m wondering if, once you put each of your bags into boxes, whether you’d have enough linear shelf space to hold them all. Boxes will require some “air space” to comfortably hold each bag and that space will add up. Every time I’ve used boxes for storage they required extra space, although they did look nice and uniform, and could be labeled.
> Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
> (I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)
> View attachment 4222445


Who in the name of god, is this person who has Birkins in every available colour?


----------



## cafecreme15

So I went into a shop that I had bought a few items from previously to have some tailoring done, and I "accidentally" came out with an impulse purchase and a few hundred dollars less than I entered with. I was initially kicking myself since I am trying to be more fiscally conscious and plan out every purchase I make, but turns out the skirt I got is perfect! It is a nice bordeaux color, so perfect for fall and winter, a-line, and a solid heavy wool. It is also stretchy so very comfy to sit in at my desk all day long. Now I want more colors...darn it.


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> This looks like a really cool solution. I love how a simple thing, repeated multiple times makes a real visual impact.
> 
> This is what I wore to the event on Friday night. Silk georgette shirt, tailored pants, waterfall coat, and pearls, with black oxford shoes. It was comfortable and warm and I didn't feel under- or over-dressed.
> View attachment 4222495
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality. After a few glasses of wine, I didn't notice it was not in focus.



I love this look!


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> So I went into a shop that I had bought a few items from previously to have some tailoring done, and I "accidentally" came out with an impulse purchase and a few hundred dollars less than I entered with. I was initially kicking myself since I am trying to be more fiscally conscious and plan out every purchase I make, but turns out the skirt I got is perfect! It is a nice bordeaux color, so perfect for fall and winter, a-line, and a solid heavy wool. It is also stretchy so very comfy to sit in at my desk all day long. Now I want more colors...darn it.



It sounds like you filled a gap. I am the same way with food. Once I finish eating, i want a sweet. LOL. The struggle is real!


----------



## ladysarah

FugitiveRouge said:


> This looks like a really cool solution. I love how a simple thing, repeated multiple times makes a real visual impact.
> 
> This is what I wore to the event on Friday night. Silk georgette shirt, tailored pants, waterfall coat, and pearls, with black oxford shoes. It was comfortable and warm and I didn't feel under- or over-dressed.
> View attachment 4222495
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality. After a few glasses of wine, I didn't notice it was not in focus.



Looks unbelievably cool & très chic. Just goes to show less is more....


----------



## festus

Was MIA, visiting a sick friend over the weekend but back now. 
I picked up the idea from this thread (maybe @EmileH) to have a list of things I need in order to fill gaps in order to avoid random purchases. Did a fair bit of window shopping with my friend but only bought a silk off-white shirt. I’m feeling very chaste, and it is exactly at times like this that I end up with splurge purchases!


I also helped her go through her kitchen cabinets- the kitchen requires a whole different approach to minimalism. 

I’ve loved reading all the new posts-


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> In addition to the cost, I’m wondering if, once you put each of your bags into boxes, whether you’d have enough linear shelf space to hold them all. Boxes will require some “air space” to comfortably hold each bag and that space will add up. Every time I’ve used boxes for storage they required extra space, although they did look nice and uniform, and could be labeled.
> Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
> (I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)
> View attachment 4222445


I like this idea a lot. 
Currently mine are all in their dust bags and they're all different, making it look a little hodge-podgy (messy). If all the bags were the same color and material with nice tags like these, it would look so much cleaner… and I could sort them by size maybe. 
Hmmm - where to find nice dust bags and cute labels? 
Prolly the Mecca known as The Container Store.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> I like this idea a lot.
> Currently mine are all in their dust bags and they're all different, making it look a little hodge-podgy (messy). If all the bags were the same color and material with nice tags like these, it would look so much cleaner… and I could sort them by size maybe.
> Hmmm - where to find nice dust bags and cute labels?
> Prolly the Mecca known as The Container Store.


Don’t know about dust bags, but you can definitely get cute labels there.


----------



## cafecreme15

doloresmia said:


> It sounds like you filled a gap. I am the same way with food. Once I finish eating, i want a sweet. LOL. The struggle is real!


I did! I have been looking for non-black skirts to wear with my white and cream blouses...of which I have a lot.


----------



## Love Of My Life

diane278 said:


> In addition to the cost, I’m wondering if, once you put each of your bags into boxes, whether you’d have enough linear shelf space to hold them all. Boxes will require some “air space” to comfortably hold each bag and that space will add up. Every time I’ve used boxes for storage they required extra space, although they did look nice and uniform, and could be labeled.
> Since the shelves need to stay, would using large labels, perhaps with photos of each bag, attached and in view, work?  This is the only example I found but you could do something similar by using photos....
> (I usually have to “play with” several possible solutions before I find one that works...)
> View attachment 4222445



I also use similar tags to identify my bags.. It is very helpful & has the right personal impact for organization


----------



## diane278

hotshot said:


> I also use similar tags to identify my bags.. It is very helpful & has the right personal impact for organization


Where did you find them? This could become a trend here....


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> I like this idea a lot.
> Currently mine are all in their dust bags and they're all different, making it look a little hodge-podgy (messy). If all the bags were the same color and material with nice tags like these, it would look so much cleaner… and I could sort them by size maybe.
> Hmmm - where to find nice dust bags and cute labels?
> Prolly the Mecca known as The Container Store.


I read about some bags on Etsy. Not sure these are the ones, but they come in lots of sizes. And they are quite affordable.  I haven’t looked for any at TCS, so I don’t know what they have.  These do remind me of those in the previous photo I stumbled across (post #1697)..... canvas with brown drawstrings...
https://www.etsy.com/listing/288656367/durable-handbag-purse-dust-bag-shoe-bag?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dustbags for handbags&ref=sr_gallery-1-20&organic_search_click=1&more_colors=1


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> Who in the name of god, is this person who has Birkins in every available colour?


I’ll bet there's a beautiful range of colors in those dust bags....


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> I read about some bags on Etsy. Not sure these are the ones, but they come in lots of sizes. And they are quite affordable.  I haven’t looked for any at TCS, so I don’t know what they have.  These do remind me of those in the previous photo I stumbled across (post #1697)..... canvas with brown drawstrings...
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/288656367/durable-handbag-purse-dust-bag-shoe-bag?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=dustbags for handbags&ref=sr_gallery-1-20&organic_search_click=1&more_colors=1
> View attachment 4223177



Bingo! 
Thank you for the link!


----------



## doloresmia

Just popped up on amazon. This might work for smaller bags?
https://www.amazon.com/OnDisplay-Deluxe-Acrylic-Purse-Organizer/dp/B01BHD0XMS


----------



## doloresmia

House beautiful has a rabbit hole of beautiful pictures and tips of closets, pantries, and so forth. Here is an awesome slide show of before and afters. Some of the befores were giving me anxiety! Not even my house[emoji1]

https://www.housebeautiful.com/lifestyle/organizing-tips/g2970/organization-makeovers/


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My maximalist approach to style and color today


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have decided that this dress is busy and loud even FOR ME, which is saying something.  I’m moving it into the lounge around the house category.  It’s made of 100% bamboo yarn, space dyed, a knit sweater dress and incredibly comfortable.  It will make a very nice lounge dress.
But now the cashmere cable knit cardigan needs a new partner!


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have decided that this dress is busy and loud even FOR ME, which is saying something.  I’m moving it into the lounge around the house category.  It’s made of 100% bamboo yarn, space dyed, a knit sweater dress and incredibly comfortable.  It will make a very nice lounge dress.
> But now the cashmere cable knit cardigan needs a new partner!



I like the dress- it would also look cool with a darkish cardigan/jacket, monochrome tights and dark boots, say black tights and black boots. The lovely colours of the dress would stand out and it won’t need to be relegated to loungewear.


----------



## doloresmia

Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing. 

Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.

https://www.curbly.com/swedish-death-cleaning

And because some of you are craft creative, here are some fun ideas for upcycling daily items to help with organizing storage. My favorite is the painted shoeboxes.

https://www.curbly.com/upcycled-organization-ideas


----------



## EmileH

Hi ladies, I am traveling in France and only keeping up now and then. My only purchase thus far is one pair of black trousers to replace a pair that I think are too narrow in the legs. (And a case of wine. [emoji485]) Now to force myself to follow through and get rid of the first pair. I usually end up saving them in case I need something more narrow  for a specific outfit. Im also back to day dreaming about moving to France and asking myself which items in my closet would make the cut and come with me. 
I have to say that of all of my jackets I am wearing my relatively inexpensive (purchased on sale) Stella McCartney Ingrid blazer the most both at home and on the trip. It dresses up or down so easily. I highly recommend it.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing.
> 
> Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/swedish-death-cleaning
> 
> And because some of you are craft creative, here are some fun ideas for upcycling daily items to help with organizing storage. My favorite is the painted shoeboxes.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/upcycled-organization-ideas




I read about the Swedish cleaning (struggled with the name a bit too) shortly after I cleaned out my grandmother’s flat after she passed away. 
I would dearly love it if my mother got rid of some of her things.  She has already generously given me a lot of lovely things and that’s plenty.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Hi ladies, I am traveling in France and only keeping up now and then. My only purchase thus far is one pair of black trousers to replace a pair that I think are too narrow in the legs. (And a case of wine. [emoji485]) Now to force myself to follow through and get rid of the first pair. I usually end up saving them in case I need something more narrow  for a specific outfit. Im also back to day dreaming about moving to France and asking myself which items in my closet would make the cut and come with me.
> I have to say that of all of my jackets I am wearing my relatively inexpensive (purchased on sale) Stella McCartney Ingrid blazer the most both at home and on the trip. It dresses up or down so easily. I highly recommend it.




Enjoy your trip! And if you are able to move there, why not? [emoji3]


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing.
> Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.
> https://www.curbly.com/swedish-death-cleaning


I’m familiar with this book. (The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning). And, while I’m still very much alive and kicking. I’ve begun to give away things I’m sure I’ll no longer use.  I’ve started with jewelry..... it’s a relief to know that things will be with those who will use them. I always add the caveat: “When you longer want this, feel free to pass it on. Don’t let it own you.” I find it freeing to let it go.....


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing.
> 
> Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.





festus said:


> I read about the Swedish cleaning (struggled with the name a bit too) shortly after I cleaned out my grandmother’s flat after she passed away.
> I would dearly love it if my mother got rid of some of her things.  She has already generously given me a lot of lovely things and that’s plenty.


I see so many people struggling with this. Cleaning out the house after a family member's death is difficult and the grief makes it that much harder. 

Another thing that must be nice as a result of going through this process is that it forces you to use the treasures you have saved away for a special occasion. I enjoy tag sales, but it makes me sad when I go to an estate sale and see the good China and fine linens offered up for sale in their original packages. You can tell the owner clearly treasures and cared for them, but never really got to enjoy and use them. It's made me resolve never to save the good stuff for someone else, but to use and enjoy the things I like now.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> I always add the caveat: “When you longer want this, feel free to pass it on. Don’t let it own you.” I find it freeing to let it go.....


What a lovely thing to do and say!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I thought this article was interesting. It starts off with a fresh perspective (to me) on how the paradox of choice applies to a too-large wardrobe and then goes into the minimalist wardrobe mantra, repeating many of the things we already know about capsule wardrobes and KonMari. But it's still an original-enough perspective that I thought you might enjoy reading it:  https://putthison.com/the-paradox-of-bigger-wardrobes/

Also found this article by the same person. It's not directly on point with this thread's theme, but I just wanted to share because I liked it: https://putthison.com/six-suggestions-for-developing-personal-style/


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> I like the dress- it would also look cool with a darkish cardigan/jacket, monochrome tights and dark boots, say black tights and black boots. The lovely colours of the dress would stand out and it won’t need to be relegated to loungewear.



I think you are on to something!  However I LOVE it as loungewear.  The style of the dress gives just enough support in the chest to wear without a bra and feel slightly supported.  And it’s so soft and comfy and cozy. Plus there’s a tiny hole I would have to repair if I wore it out of the house. I’m lazy.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I thought this article was interesting. It starts off with a fresh perspective (to me) on how the paradox of choice applies to a too-large wardrobe and then goes into the minimalist wardrobe mantra, repeating many of the things we already know about capsule wardrobes and KonMari. But it's still an original-enough perspective that I thought you might enjoy reading it:  https://putthison.com/the-paradox-of-bigger-wardrobes/
> 
> Also found this article by the same person. It's not directly on point with this thread's theme, but I just wanted to share because I liked it: https://putthison.com/six-suggestions-for-developing-personal-style/


Great article about too many choices paralyzing us. That is why, many years ago, I switched to apple stuff. I needed a new computer and was going through the 9th or 10th screen of choices at Dell. I DID NOT WANT to have to choose how many pixels I desired in the screen display. Jeesh.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> I’m familiar with this book. (The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning). And, while I’m still very much alive and kicking. I’ve begun to give away things I’m sure I’ll no longer use.  I’ve started with jewelry..... it’s a relief to know that things will be with those who will use them. I always add the caveat: “When you longer want this, feel free to pass it on. Don’t let it own you.” I find it freeing to let it go.....



I love that you are also giving them permission to release these gifts, thereby removing any self-imposed burden they might feel.


----------



## Cookiefiend

FugitiveRouge said:


> I thought this article was interesting. It starts off with a fresh perspective (to me) on how the paradox of choice applies to a too-large wardrobe and then goes into the minimalist wardrobe mantra, repeating many of the things we already know about capsule wardrobes and KonMari. But it's still an original-enough perspective that I thought you might enjoy reading it:  https://putthison.com/the-paradox-of-bigger-wardrobes/


I agree so much with this and I really like that the article gives you some direction on reducing your wardrobe.
It's not only our clothing choices - we had SO many choices everywhere. The grocery, the shops, the restaurants and their menus, on and on and on.  
It wears me out sometimes. 
(This is off topic clothing-wise but sorta on topic with choices. We have a large-ish cellar. Mr Cookie will spend hours (hours!!) deciding what wine to take to a dinner. It drives me nuts. Every wine, any wine in the cellar will be an excellent choice with dinner - just pick one!! Okay - pick one we can get to easily because it's a mess down there right now.)


----------



## doloresmia

Channeling Diane over here in the PNW and throwing away at least one thing a day. Makes me laugh how many pens I had collected. To be totally up front with you all, I love and collect Marriott pens. They are the best! I opened an old suitcase and found 10 inside. As a Marriott platinum, that is potentially 70 plus? Pens a year? I am keeping the Marriott pens, but holding off on collecting any new ones.... and I threw away any non-Marriott pens except my Mont Blanc from 2005

Also threw away a bunch of dingy white t-shirts. WHY???? And Old Short/bike shorts which I know are having a fashion moment, but no one needs to see these.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Hi ladies, I am traveling in France and only keeping up now and then. My only purchase thus far is one pair of black trousers to replace a pair that I think are too narrow in the legs. (And a case of wine. [emoji485]) Now to force myself to follow through and get rid of the first pair. I usually end up saving them in case I need something more narrow  for a specific outfit. Im also back to day dreaming about moving to France and asking myself which items in my closet would make the cut and come with me.
> I have to say that of all of my jackets I am wearing my relatively inexpensive (purchased on sale) Stella McCartney Ingrid blazer the most both at home and on the trip. It dresses up or down so easily. I highly recommend it.



OK! We clearly need to see what and how you packed. Please share your minimalist thinking on packing, your trip!!!! Of course, I just love Paris and looking to live vicariously through you.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I thought this article was interesting. It starts off with a fresh perspective (to me) on how the paradox of choice applies to a too-large wardrobe and then goes into the minimalist wardrobe mantra, repeating many of the things we already know about capsule wardrobes and KonMari. But it's still an original-enough perspective that I thought you might enjoy reading it:  https://putthison.com/the-paradox-of-bigger-wardrobes/
> 
> Also found this article by the same person. It's not directly on point with this thread's theme, but I just wanted to share because I liked it: https://putthison.com/six-suggestions-for-developing-personal-style/



What a great couple articles!

I definitely like the second article as well and feel like it is dead on. The comment about clothes being a language is poetry!


----------



## whateve

Cookiefiend said:


> I agree so much with this and I really like that the article gives you some direction on reducing your wardrobe.
> It's not only our clothing choices - we had SO many choices everywhere. The grocery, the shops, the restaurants and their menus, on and on and on.
> It wears me out sometimes.
> (This is off topic clothing-wise but sorta on topic with choices. We have a large-ish cellar. Mr Cookie will spend hours (hours!!) deciding what wine to take to a dinner. It drives me nuts. Every wine, any wine in the cellar will be an excellent choice with dinner - just pick one!! Okay - pick one we can get to easily because it's a mess down there right now.)


I realized this is a problem for me too. In the grocery, it happens all the time, like I'll need salad dressing but I can't decide which brand is the one I'll like the best so I buy 2 or 3. 
The other thing that happens to me is that I'll go through a long process to choose something that is somewhat important, like a new winter coat, and because I've looked at so many choices and taken so long to decide, I can't stop looking once I've made my choice.


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> I realized this is a problem for me too. In the grocery, it happens all the time, like I'll need salad dressing but I can't decide which brand is the one I'll like the best so I buy 2 or 3.
> The other thing that happens to me is that I'll go through a long process to choose something that is somewhat important, like a new winter coat, and because I've looked at so many choices and taken so long to decide, I can't stop looking once I've made my choice.



Not only that, but the internet will serve you up the things you surfed and similar products!


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> What a great couple articles!
> 
> I definitely like the second article as well and feel like it is dead on. The comment about clothes being a language is poetry!



I enjoyed both articles too.  It struck me though that men may have it easier in the minimalism effort. The author suggests that if a man gravitates towards Moto jackets rather than sport coats he should go with side zip boots over penny loafers. There’s a ‘correctness’ element to men’s wardrobe choices and yes, it can be somewhat circumscribing. Sometimes I could use a little more guidance and fewer choices.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

textilegirl said:


> I enjoyed both articles too.  It struck me though that men may have it easier in the minimalism effort. The author suggests that if a man gravitates towards Moto jackets rather than sport coats he should go with side zip boots over penny loafers. There’s a ‘correctness’ element to men’s wardrobe choices and yes, it can be somewhat circumscribing. Sometimes I could use a little more guidance and fewer choices.


Agreed! Also, men don't have to contend with the crazy cutouts, random ruffles, applique, rhinestones, and embroidery that can plague women's clothing. I often reach for what looks like a basic shirt on a rack and recoil in horror as some bedazzled jumpsuit monstrosity emerges.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> My most worn looks [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4219324
> 
> 
> Note to self: i am coming back to this when I come off my ban and want to shop again.



You are so darn effortlessly Cali cool
Dang, seriously


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> OK! We clearly need to see what and how you packed. Please share your minimalist thinking on packing, your trip!!!! Of course, I just love Paris and looking to live vicariously through you.



I’m taking trains between three different locations so I had to pack efficiently. Black trousers, black skirt, jeans, a variety of tops and sweaters in while black navy and grey for varying temperatures. Stella mc cartney blazer, sweater jacket, chanel light weight coat, adidas sneakers, louboutin ankle boots, aquatalia black block heel pumps. One Hermes kelly. Two cashmeres two 140 silks and 2 90s.


----------



## EmileH

I have to say that I would not be happy with such a minimalist wardrobe at home but it’s fine for a week of vacation. I could never do the capsule wardrobe thing. I would get bored


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing.
> 
> Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/swedish-death-cleaning
> 
> And because some of you are craft creative, here are some fun ideas for upcycling daily items to help with organizing storage. My favorite is the painted shoeboxes.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/upcycled-organization-ideas



I love upcycling!!!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> I’m taking trains between three different locations so I had to pack efficiently. Black trousers, black skirt, jeans, a variety of tops and sweaters in while black navy and grey for varying temperatures. Stella mc cartney blazer, sweater jacket, chanel light weight coat, adidas sneakers, louboutin ankle boots, aquatalia black block heel pumps. One Hermes kelly. Two cashmeres two 140 silks and 2 90s.




That’s the perfect travel wardrobe- classic, versatile and stylish!


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> That’s the perfect travel wardrobe- classic, versatile and stylish!



Thank you! We just had to run to make a 5 minute connection in Bordeaux and I was happy to be a minimalist for the moment!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So I'm trying for a really mindful bag collection. I'm at 28  (plus 7 micro or special occasion evening bag/clutches).  I'm sorry the lighting is so bad still, no overhead lighting still!!!

I still look at bags but need to really really be mindful of a single additional acquisition. I have no need for a single additional earth tone bag, I have a ton of beige, tan, cognac, taupe, mud, dark taupe, grey and charcoal. Enough tones that you find on the ground already!!! 

I think true holes exist with very deep navy, they match with so many of midnight indigo jeans. And red! And dark chocolate brown. I have only a small navy and dark brown purse, nothing in my preferred small/med size, nothing roomy, And I have zero red.  So. Those are my holes and I'm trying to build up my resolve to not buy anything else but what would fill those holes.  The only exception would be a breathtaking black bag. I'm so not a black bag person that it's exceedingly hard to find one I like so if I do, in a roomy size; then ok. I have 1 small and two mediums but I mean come on, it's black, it's the king of versatility, I just don't get lusty over black bags so I rarely buy one. But if one captures my heart I'll make an exception even though that color is not a gap per se.

Thanks for listening! Trying to be so mindful!!


----------



## grietje

I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.

 The hole might not need filling.


----------



## Tinn3rz

I put up another 6 bags for consignment. Progress! And I got my jeans and trousers down to about half. 

I’ll just keep chipping away at my closet and hopefully by end of year I’ll be done [emoji30]. My stay on ban island is as long as my maternity leave so that should be plenty of time to make minimalism a habit right?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> The hole might not need filling.



Dang that sounds to me like wise words


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> I have to say that I would not be happy with such a minimalist wardrobe at home but it’s fine for a week of vacation. I could never do the capsule wardrobe thing. I would get bored


+ 1


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> You are so darn effortlessly Cali cool
> Dang, seriously



Hugs TT! Nice to see you. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> The hole might not need filling.



Whoa.... profound. [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I’m taking trains between three different locations so I had to pack efficiently. Black trousers, black skirt, jeans, a variety of tops and sweaters in while black navy and grey for varying temperatures. Stella mc cartney blazer, sweater jacket, chanel light weight coat, adidas sneakers, louboutin ankle boots, aquatalia black block heel pumps. One Hermes kelly. Two cashmeres two 140 silks and 2 90s.



Nice! I find the varying temperatures hardest to deal with. I also like that you got multiple shoe options in. I always debate between overhead weight and variety. Weight wins every time.


----------



## ladysarah

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4225459
> 
> So I'm trying for a really mindful bag collection. I'm at 28  (plus 7 micro or special occasion evening bag/clutches).  I'm sorry the lighting is so bad still, no overhead lighting still!!!
> 
> I still look at bags but need to really really be mindful of a single additional acquisition. I have no need for a single additional earth tone bag, I have a ton of beige, tan, cognac, taupe, mud, dark taupe, grey and charcoal. Enough tones that you find on the ground already!!!
> 
> I think true holes exist with very deep navy, they match with so many of midnight indigo jeans. And red! And dark chocolate brown. I have only a small navy and dark brown purse, nothing in my preferred small/med size, nothing roomy, And I have zero red.  So. Those are my holes and I'm trying to build up my resolve to not buy anything else but what would fill those holes.  The only exception would be a breathtaking black bag. I'm so not a black bag person that it's exceedingly hard to find one I like so if I do, in a roomy size; then ok. I have 1 small and two mediums but I mean come on, it's black, it's the king of versatility, I just don't get lusty over black bags so I rarely buy one. But if one captures my heart I'll make an exception even though that color is not a gap per se.
> 
> Thanks for listening! Trying to be so mindful!!


 Ok so you like bags! I guess we would not be here if we didn't. Hardly minimalist though. Perhaps 'curated' .?


----------



## tealocean

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> The hole might not need filling.


I feel this way too! There are certain colors I will always reach for and others I know I just won't choose often if at all. So I don't have any of those even though I can see how they can be beautiful on others.


----------



## doloresmia

Hopelessbaggirl, this article is for you!

https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...imalism-work-because-i-wasnt-one-making-mess/


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 4225459
> 
> So I'm trying for a really mindful bag collection. I'm at 28  (plus 7 micro or special occasion evening bag/clutches).  I'm sorry the lighting is so bad still, no overhead lighting still!!!
> I still look at bags but need to really really be mindful of a single additional acquisition. I have no need for a single additional earth tone bag, I have a ton of beige, tan, cognac, taupe, mud, dark taupe, grey and charcoal. Enough tones that you find on the ground already!!!
> I think true holes exist with very deep navy, they match with so many of midnight indigo jeans. And red! And dark chocolate brown. I have only a small navy and dark brown purse, nothing in my preferred small/med size, nothing roomy, And I have zero red.  So. Those are my holes and I'm trying to build up my resolve to not buy anything else but what would fill those holes.  The only exception would be a breathtaking black bag. I'm so not a black bag person that it's exceedingly hard to find one I like so if I do, in a roomy size; then ok. I have 1 small and two mediums but I mean come on, it's black, it's the king of versatility, I just don't get lusty over black bags so I rarely buy one. But if one captures my heart I'll make an exception even though that color is not a gap per se.
> Thanks for listening! Trying to be so mindful!!


I’m currently at 20 bags, with 8 being clutches, and after letting go of about 10 bags via resale and gifting. (I also don’t have children or a job, both of which come with different bag requirements.)  I don’t feel that I have any holes, but what I do see is my rather recent clutch obsession starting to fill the spaces of past bags no longer in residence. I’m on a merry-go-round. I do feel that I’m slowing down in purchasing (geez, I sure hope so) but I’m also thinking that time is marching by (and some of it has marched by on my face....another issue altogether).  So, I seem to have adopted a “now or never” attitude.  May be time to stop and think about all this.....or just shrug and go on....but one thing is certain....it has helped seeing different viewpoints on this thread.....


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> * The hole might not need filling*.



Wise words indeed!  
I think this is one of the many things I like about this thread- reading everyone's perspective helps me recognize the holes and mindfully decide whether or not I actually need to fill them.

If only I could sustain this!  I just bought a fabulous AWOOO scarf in the loveliest blues.  Do I need another blue item?  Yes!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Hopelessbaggirl, this article is for you!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...imalism-work-because-i-wasnt-one-making-mess/



Oh this really resonates!


----------



## festus

Cookiefiend said:


> I agree so much with this and I really like that the article gives you some direction on reducing your wardrobe.
> It's not only our clothing choices - we had SO many choices everywhere. The grocery, the shops, the restaurants and their menus, on and on and on.
> It wears me out sometimes.
> (This is off topic clothing-wise but sorta on topic with choices. We have a large-ish cellar. Mr Cookie will spend hours (hours!!) deciding what wine to take to a dinner. It drives me nuts. Every wine, any wine in the cellar will be an excellent choice with dinner - just pick one!! Okay - pick one we can get to easily because it's a mess down there right now.)



I read somewhere that the average adult makes 35000 decisions per day, with varying degrees of consciousness.  All of this takes its toll on the brain and tires us.  

When I first moved to the US from London I was overwhelmed by the width of the grocery aisles and what I considered to be an unnecessary amount of choice.  I did not need 35 types of tomato sauce, many of which contained added sugar or other additives I had never heard of.  In the first weeks I'd often leave the store proclaiming they don't have any of whatever I needed simply because I couldn't see it in the middle of all the other similar items.  Didn't help that I had toddlers in tow!


----------



## dharma

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> The hole might not need filling.


I love this. I’m quite positive that a forum wide vote would insist I need to add color to my collection. I almost fell for it a few times. But I don’t. I won’t wear it. No hole at all.


----------



## gracekelly

EmileH said:


> I’m taking trains between three different locations so I had to pack efficiently. Black trousers, black skirt, jeans, a variety of tops and sweaters in while black navy and grey for varying temperatures. Stella mc cartney blazer, sweater jacket, chanel light weight coat, adidas sneakers, louboutin ankle boots, aquatalia black block heel pumps. One Hermes kelly. Two cashmeres two 140 silks and 2 90s.


I am very impressed!  You once said you couldn't be a minimalist packer like me, but you did it!  Did you take the Pasha block heel?  You will be very fashionable in all three cities!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## gracekelly

grietje said:


> I used to think I had to fill ‘holes’ in my bag collection. And then I learned there’s a reason for the alleged hole—I don’t wear or use that color or style.  A red bag is a perfect example.  i can’t tell you how many gorgeous red bags I have owned  yet I don’t  feel comfortable carrying the color.  I love red.  I wear red clothes but me and red bags, nope it’s not going to last.
> 
> The hole might not need filling.


I am sorry to hear this about the red bags.  Bet you can't tell that I love them   I think of them as neutrals.  Funny thing is that i am the opposite and feel more comfortable with the red bag than the red clothing.  I think the red pants scarred me for life when I wore them one time only and the DH asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Those pants did not stay in the closet for very long!


----------



## dharma

BTW, thank you everyone for your thoughts on sentiment. I have taken photos of things I can definitely live without, ( DD’s third grade science project among others ) and have given a lot of thought on what to do with the rest. The biggest problem is that when I give stuff away, I want to see the recipient feel as much love for it as I did. Not going to happen. Ever. Forgive me for not going back to see who mentioned this, but one of you said that giving an item away should have no inferred burden. The object is now in their hands, to use at will. That is truly letting go. It’s a hard lesson, and I don’t have to look very far ( thanks, DM) for the reason I have this block. Always working on it.....


----------



## whateve

gracekelly said:


> I am sorry to hear this about the red bags.  Bet you can't tell that I love them   I think of them as neutrals.  Funny thing is that i am the opposite and feel more comfortable with the red bag than the red clothing.  I think the red pants scarred me for life when I wore them one time only and the DH asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Those pants did not stay in the closet for very long!


I'm the same way. I love red and other bright colors. I'll wear drab clothing, lots of black, but my bags can be bright.


----------



## ive_flipped

dharma said:


> A question for posters further along in the minimalism goal...
> How do you deal with sentiment? For those that possess this annoying gene, how do you cull sweaters that are never going to be worn again but were knitted by a dear departed family member? The tiny footie pjs that were worn by your now fully grown child ? The dress that you wore to your bridal shower 30 years ago? I mean I think I’m seriously challenged in this area. These items bring joy, yet take up space. Please advise.



I heard someone on a show tell the person they were helping that the items are just items. Memories of the person are what should be cherished and held onto not the things. I liked that and I have taken it to heart. I have the memory of my grandpa but no longer the items that I never really looked at anyway


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I read somewhere that the average adult makes 35000 decisions per day, with varying degrees of consciousness.  All of this takes its toll on the brain and tires us.
> 
> When I first moved to the US from London I was overwhelmed by the width of the grocery aisles and what I considered to be an unnecessary amount of choice.  I did not need 35 types of tomato sauce, many of which contained added sugar or other additives I had never heard of.  In the first weeks I'd often leave the store proclaiming they don't have any of whatever I needed simply because I couldn't see it in the middle of all the other similar items.  Didn't help that I had toddlers in tow!



This is the way I feel about shopping in stores now. Too many choices. 

Much easier to look online when I can pinpoint what I want, appreciate online store’s matching me with things in a similar vein without having to worry about an ever present SA lurking at me, and not having the inconvenience of having to carry anything anywhere.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’m currently at 20 bags, with 8 being clutches, and after letting go of about 10 bags via resale and gifting. (I also don’t have children or a job, both of which come with different bag requirements.)  I don’t feel that I have any holes, but what I do see is my rather recent clutch obsession starting to fill the spaces of past bags no longer in residence. I’m on a merry-go-round. I do feel that I’m slowing down in purchasing (geez, I sure hope so) but I’m also thinking that time is marching by (and some of it has marched by on my face....another issue altogether).  So, I seem to have adopted a “now or never” attitude.  May be time to stop and think about all this.....or just shrug and go on....but one thing is certain....it has helped seeing different viewpoints on this thread.....



Diane, this makes me laugh. Time marches on all of our faces.... and sometimes on our bags too. I have 15 bags right now, one of which I never use but don’t know what to do with. I am going to march it out for a test period and decide.  

I have the consigner coming Saturday and so am testing various things on the edge. I feel the guilt of barely worn smacking me in the head!


----------



## whateve

festus said:


> I read somewhere that the average adult makes 35000 decisions per day, with varying degrees of consciousness.  All of this takes its toll on the brain and tires us.
> 
> When I first moved to the US from London I was overwhelmed by the width of the grocery aisles and what I considered to be an unnecessary amount of choice.  I did not need 35 types of tomato sauce, many of which contained added sugar or other additives I had never heard of.  In the first weeks I'd often leave the store proclaiming they don't have any of whatever I needed simply because I couldn't see it in the middle of all the other similar items.  Didn't help that I had toddlers in tow!


And yet sometimes I can't find what I want in the grocery store. For example, I make hot fudge using unsweetened chocolate. I always thought unsweetened chocolate was a staple that could be found in any grocery store, but when I visited my parents in Arizona, it wasn't available.


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Hopelessbaggirl, this article is for you!
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/outl...imalism-work-because-i-wasnt-one-making-mess/


That's not my problem. I'm the one that accumulates everything in our house. DH is happy wearing one pair of shoes and one pair of jeans until they wear out.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> I read somewhere that the average adult makes 35000 decisions per day, with varying degrees of consciousness.  All of this takes its toll on the brain and tires us.





doloresmia said:


> Diane, this makes me laugh. Time marches on all of our faces.... and sometimes on our bags too.



So, after reading this, seeing the video, and a couple of glasses of wine, I’ve learned a few of things:
1. Never anger a seal, ‘cause the consequences will be ugly
2. Since decisions are hard on my poor old brain, I’m adopting the concept of avoidance (see cartoon below)
.....And possibly pouring another glass of wine.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> So, after reading this, seeing the video, and a couple of glasses of wine, I’ve learned a few of things:
> 1. Never anger a seal, ‘cause the consequences will be ugly
> 2. Since decisions are hard on my poor old brain, I’m adopting the concept of avoidance (see cartoon below)
> .....And possibly pouring another glass of wine.
> View attachment 4226442




[emoji485]Cheers!


----------



## grietje

gracekelly said:


> ...  I think the red pants scarred me for life when I wore them one time only and the DH asked me if I was going to a bullfight.  Those pants did not stay in the closet for very long!



Now that is really really funny!


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> ... I feel the guilt of barely worn smacking me in the head!



This is one of my biggest problems.  Barely worn and technically nothing wrong with it, but after the guilt dissipates, I realize I just don’t want it anymore.
Any yet I bought another pair of sneakers this week...


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> This is one of my biggest problems.  Barely worn and technically nothing wrong with it, but after the guilt dissipates, I realize I just don’t want it anymore.
> Any yet I bought another pair of sneakers this week...



LOL well I broke my ban and bought a pair of wide legged black pants - For vacation in two weeks. I have a gap for casual lounge black wide leg pants unbelievably.

What is it about vacation that makes us believe we need new clothes?


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> LOL well I broke my ban and bought a pair of wide legged black pants - For vacation in two weeks. I have a gap for casual lounge black wide leg pants unbelievably.
> 
> What is it about vacation that makes us believe we need new clothes?


Could it be because we want it to be an escape from what we deal with on a daily basis.....including wardrobe stress?
IDK. I’m guessing.....
But, since you did it, can we please get a modeling shot?


----------



## grietje

I’m jealous about the wide leg pants.  At just under 5’10” I have a hard time getting pants that are long enough. And then if I were to find them in a wide leg, I’d fear my lumbering Statue of Liberty complex would take over.


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> I’m jealous about the wide leg pants.  At just under 5’10” I have a hard time getting pants that are long enough. And then if I were to find them in a wide leg, I’d fear my lumbering Statue of Liberty complex would take over.



If you ever decide to donate an inch of height please send it my way.  Nearly everything needs to be altered on me.


----------



## WingNut

whateve said:


> I'm the same way. I love red and other bright colors. I'll wear drab clothing, lots of black, but my bags can be bright.



If it makes anyone feel better I’m the same....Other than red, I don’t wear bright colors....so for my mostly neutral wardrobe, red bags provide that pop I need to liven it up.


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Friends, given the discussion we had a couple weeks ago, i just found this article about the practice of swedish death sharing.
> 
> Despite the title, it actually seems like a lovely tradition of thanking things for their sentimental value, preserving the memory and then letting go so the ones left behind don’t end up dealing with your detritus.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/swedish-death-cleaning
> 
> And because some of you are craft creative, here are some fun ideas for upcycling daily items to help with organizing storage. My favorite is the painted shoeboxes.
> 
> https://www.curbly.com/upcycled-organization-ideas



You always find the best articles! I am a little behind reading this thread, but hope to catch up this weekend


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I’m jealous about the wide leg pants.  At just under 5’10” I have a hard time getting pants that are long enough. And then if I were to find them in a wide leg, I’d fear my lumbering Statue of Liberty complex would take over.



Isn’t it funny about how the grass is greener! I feel like wide leg pants - made by western designers - look best on tall people because average height is 5 4 or something. I skulk around the cropped section because for the most part I am too lazy to get hems done... and often cropped pants don’t have the beautiful flow. 

There are many pair I lust for  but probably won’t buy because I have multiple black wide leg dress pants of different weights. 

These are the current favorite. Would look so good on a tall person!

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/safiyaa-jamila-crepe-wide-leg-pants/product/0400098927981

They remind me of a perfect pair I had which were my travel pants. They were silk, but didn’t wrinkle horribly, swished so nicely when I walked. Sadly they were lost by the airline the ONE time I checked in luggage in the last two decades. Never checked in again... of course, I have absentmindedly walked off without my luggage and then wondered where I put it. This was when I traveled a ton internationally and never knew where I was. A long time ago now, my DH devised a chaining system where my wallet was chained to my bag which was chained to my luggage. I remember paying for a sandwich, walking off and then hearing a clunk clunk clunk behind me as my wallet - which was in my hand - pulled the bag and suitcase behind.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Could it be because we want it to be an escape from what we deal with on a daily basis.....including wardrobe stress?
> IDK. I’m guessing.....
> But, since you did it, can we please get a modeling shot?



Of course! If i keep them. They are on their way to me.... should arrive this Sunday.


----------



## cafecreme15

Ok ladies, I am in need of some counsel! I'm seriously contemplating my next bag purchase, which will probably be made either late this year or early next year, and I am having trouble deciding which one. I am between the Dior Lady Dior and Hermes Herbag - I know, I know, they are extremely different. But I have been lusting after the LD for forever, and it only keeps getting more and more expensive. I fell hard and fast for the Herbag. I was in the H store in the spring to pick up my GP, and I gravitated right to it and said "next bag." 

If I were to do the LD, I would get it in either light gray or a dusty rose. If I were to do the Herbag, it would likely be black on black (the coated canvas version). So, ladies, in the spirit of not buying too many things at once, which would you suggest?

Oh, who am I kidding. We all know I will end up with both eventually; it's just a matter of what should I get first.


----------



## ladysarah

cafecreme15 said:


> Ok ladies, I am in need of some counsel! I'm seriously contemplating my next bag purchase, which will probably be made either late this year or early next year, and I am having trouble deciding which one. I am between the Dior Lady Dior and Hermes Herbag - I know, I know, they are extremely different. But I have been lusting after the LD for forever, and it only keeps getting more and more expensive. I fell hard and fast for the Herbag. I was in the H store in the spring to pick up my GP, and I gravitated right to it and said "next bag."
> 
> If I were to do the LD, I would get it in either light gray or a dusty rose. If I were to do the Herbag, it would likely be black on black (the coated canvas version). So, ladies, in the spirit of not buying too many things at once, which would you suggest?
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding. We all know I will end up with both eventually; it's just a matter of what should I get first.


The herbag is such lovely bag, I don't have a Dior so cannot comment. Herbag is sturdy, waterproof - ish and indestructible. The only disadvantage is that opening and closing is quite a job makes it pick pocket proof though.


----------



## cafecreme15

ladysarah said:


> The herbag is such lovely bag, I don't have a Dior so cannot comment. Herbag is sturdy, waterproof - ish and indestructible. The only disadvantage is that opening and closing is quite a job makes it pick pocket proof though.


Ha! All very true. I dont think I would be able to carry it completely closed since I do not usually have the luxury of taking 2+ minutes to open, and then close the bag


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Ok ladies, I am in need of some counsel! I'm seriously contemplating my next bag purchase, which will probably be made either late this year or early next year, and I am having trouble deciding which one. I am between the Dior Lady Dior and Hermes Herbag - I know, I know, they are extremely different. But I have been lusting after the LD for forever, and it only keeps getting more and more expensive. I fell hard and fast for the Herbag. I was in the H store in the spring to pick up my GP, and I gravitated right to it and said "next bag."
> 
> If I were to do the LD, I would get it in either light gray or a dusty rose. If I were to do the Herbag, it would likely be black on black (the coated canvas version). So, ladies, in the spirit of not buying too many things at once, which would you suggest?
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding. We all know I will end up with both eventually; it's just a matter of what should I get first.


Both are lovely, and would be useful, but I feel they have very different purposes. Dior is ladylike and evening/dressy, while the Herbag is casual perfect for weekends, similar to your Evie in purpose. So in light of this thread, which fills a gap more at this time?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Both are lovely, and would be useful, but I feel they have very different purposes. Dior is ladylike and evening/dressy, while the Herbag is casual perfect for weekends, similar to your Evie in purpose. So in light of this thread, which fills a gap more at this time?


I would probably carry both of them in the same way honestly - sometimes to work but mostly off-duty. I like the idea of dressing the LD down with jeans and a sweater, or the Herbag up by wearing it with business casual. I honestly dont feel there are any gaps in my bag wardrobe right now, so I would be buying purely for love of the bag.


----------



## grietje

I’m back in Bodega Bay and decided to downsize my baking supplies (heh heh) and consolidate them into this peanut butter chocolate cake.  I just finished it and decided to cut DH and I a slice.  The only thing saving me from eating the entire thing in one sitting is that it is quite filling!


----------



## grietje

Re herbag or lady Dior, since you’ll eventually get both, I thought herbag since it’s darker abs you’ll get to use it this fall and winter.


----------



## cafecreme15

grietje said:


> View attachment 4227272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back in Bodega Bay and decided to downsize my baking supplies (heh heh) and consolidate them into this peanut butter chocolate cake.  I just finished it and decided to cut DH and I a slice.  The only thing saving me from eating the entire thing in one sitting is that it is quite filling!





grietje said:


> Re herbag or lady Dior, since you’ll eventually get both, I thought herbag since it’s darker abs you’ll get to use it this fall and winter.



This cake looks PHENOMENAL! Care to share the recipe? And good point! I will say that I tend to carry all my bags whenever - I figure I spend so much on them that I refuse to be limited by season.


----------



## grietje

cafecreme15 said:


> This cake looks PHENOMENAL! Care to share the recipe? ...



Cake: Betty cocker peanut butter silk cake. (I only use the cake part of the recipe)
https://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/peanut-butter-silk-cake/47ded2a2-1cf6-404c-a3e6-5121b55c7514

Filling: the one with the Betty Crocker recipe is too much work.  I use this one but make 2/3 the recipe since it’s just filling.
https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/84429/fluffy-peanut-butter-frosting/

Frosting: basic chocolate buttercream frosting
2 cups powdered sugar, 1/2 cup (a stick) of butter, big teaspoon of vanilla (sloppy so it spills over a wee bit), cocoa powder to taste (so you can determine how chocolate-y you want it), and some milk.

I wish I could make the cake from scratch but I simply haven’t found a recipe I like that’s also easy.


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> Isn’t it funny about how the grass is greener! I feel like wide leg pants - made by western designers - look best on tall people because average height is 5 4 or something. I skulk around the cropped section because for the most part I am too lazy to get hems done... and often cropped pants don’t have the beautiful flow.
> 
> There are many pair I lust for  but probably won’t buy because I have multiple black wide leg dress pants of different weights.
> 
> These are the current favorite. Would look so good on a tall person!
> 
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/safiyaa-jamila-crepe-wide-leg-pants/product/0400098927981
> 
> They remind me of a perfect pair I had which were my travel pants. They were silk, but didn’t wrinkle horribly, swished so nicely when I walked. Sadly they were lost by the airline the ONE time I checked in luggage in the last two decades. Never checked in again... of course, I have absentmindedly walked off without my luggage and then wondered where I put it. This was when I traveled a ton internationally and never knew where I was. A long time ago now, my DH devised a chaining system where my wallet was chained to my bag which was chained to my luggage. I remember paying for a sandwich, walking off and then hearing a clunk clunk clunk behind me as my wallet - which was in my hand - pulled the bag and suitcase behind.


Those pants are fabulous, and that story is hilarious!  As long as you balance the look with a very waist defining top, cropped or with a belt and not too voluminous, I think they'd look great on you!  Just my two cents.  What about that Japanese top, Watanabe was it?


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> Ok ladies, I am in need of some counsel! I'm seriously contemplating my next bag purchase, which will probably be made either late this year or early next year, and I am having trouble deciding which one. I am between the Dior Lady Dior and Hermes Herbag - I know, I know, they are extremely different. But I have been lusting after the LD for forever, and it only keeps getting more and more expensive. I fell hard and fast for the Herbag. I was in the H store in the spring to pick up my GP, and I gravitated right to it and said "next bag."
> 
> If I were to do the LD, I would get it in either light gray or a dusty rose. If I were to do the Herbag, it would likely be black on black (the coated canvas version). So, ladies, in the spirit of not buying too many things at once, which would you suggest?
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding. We all know I will end up with both eventually; it's just a matter of what should I get first.



Well you know what I am going to say. Assuming money is not an issue.... like you aren’t going into debt. Buy consigned or second hand from a reputable source, and authenticate! Get both for a fraction of retail.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> View attachment 4227272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m back in Bodega Bay and decided to downsize my baking supplies (heh heh) and consolidate them into this peanut butter chocolate cake.  I just finished it and decided to cut DH and I a slice.  The only thing saving me from eating the entire thing in one sitting is that it is quite filling!



This seems very wise to minimilize your kitchen by making a cake and putting lovely ingredients like chocolate and peanut butter. Very supportive. I would, of course, try my best to eat just the filling if that is where the peanut butter resides.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> Those pants are fabulous, and that story is hilarious!  As long as you balance the look with a very waist defining top, cropped or with a belt and not too voluminous, I think they'd look great on you!  Just my two cents.  What about that Japanese top, Watanabe was it?



What is even funnier is I was in France, and remember the sandwich lady saying something like, “mais, elle est enchaine?” But she is chained?

Yes, I have a similar pair of super high waisted wool wide leg pants that looks marvelous with my asymmetrical Japanese designer tops! My waist is a little bigger than the waist band so I found a button extender that works so beautifully on pants that button at the top and have no give. My stomach flexes, why don’t my pants?


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> .. . I would, of course, try my best to eat just the filling if that is where the peanut butter resides.



I am a frosting/filling girl myself. And the peanut butter filling is pretty friggin’ tasty


----------



## FugitiveRouge

cafecreme15 said:


> Ha! All very true. I dont think I would be able to carry it completely closed since I do not usually have the luxury of taking 2+ minutes to open, and then close the bag


No. Not 2 minutes. 45 seconds. 15 seconds if you're paying attention


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> What is even funnier is I was in France, and remember the sandwich lady saying something like, “mais, elle est enchaine?” But she is chained?
> 
> Yes, I have a similar pair of super high waisted wool wide leg pants that looks marvelous with my asymmetrical Japanese designer tops! My waist is a little bigger than the waist band so I found a *button extender that works so beautifully on pants that button at the top and have no give. My stomach flexes, why don’t my pants?*




You crack me up *Doloresmia*! I’m with you on the flexing stomach Especially after eating the cake filling 
Ok do share what this button extender looks like..it works on all pants?


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> You crack me up *Doloresmia*! I’m with you on the flexing stomach Especially after eating the cake filling
> Ok do share what this button extender looks like..it works on all pants?



[emoji3] Here you go! I can’t believe someone was so brilliant to come up with this AND put it into production

https://www.amazon.com/5-Pack-Button-Pant-Extender-instantly/dp/B005OCRZO8


----------



## Pautinka

EmileH said:


> Thank you! We just had to run to make a 5 minute connection in Bordeaux and I was happy to be a minimalist for the moment!


I love Bordeaux - and the staff at H there are so friendly! Point Rouge is wonderful for wine and charcuterie. It's down on the bank, 1 Quai de Paludate. Have fun!


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> [emoji3] Here you go! I can’t believe someone was so brilliant to come up with this AND put it into production
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/5-Pack-Button-Pant-Extender-instantly/dp/B005OCRZO8


Omg! I can pull some favourite skirts out of the resell pile!!!! Thank you!


----------



## Cookiefiend

grietje said:


> I’m jealous about the wide leg pants.  At just under 5’10” I have a hard time getting pants that are long enough. And then if I were to find them in a wide leg, I’d fear my lumbering Statue of Liberty complex would take over.



Ha! I hear you - at my height (2 inches taller than you) - I always ask myself “ Can I get away with saying these are cropped pants, or do I look as though I’m prepared for a flood?” 
You made me laugh with the  Statue of Liberty feeling - I call that The Godzilla Complex = lumbering about smashing small cities and unfortunate people in my way. Silly Godzilla noises are optional. [emoji38]


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> [emoji3] Here you go! I can’t believe someone was so brilliant to come up with this AND put it into production
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/5-Pack-Button-Pant-Extender-instantly/dp/B005OCRZO8



Haha they are so are not called “The more of me to love” ..omg. Hilarious. So clever! I think these might just make the most awesome stocking stuffers Thank you as always


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Omg! I can pull some favourite skirts out of the resell pile!!!! Thank you!



Excellent! We will need to see [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> Haha they are so are not called “The more of me to love” ..omg. Hilarious. So clever! I think these might just make the most awesome stocking stuffers Thank you as always



You are so welcome! I love the stocking stuffer idea!


----------



## grietje

Cookiefiend said:


> ...
> You made me laugh with the  Statue of Liberty feeling - I call that The Godzilla Complex = lumbering about smashing small cities and unfortunate people in my way. Silly Godzilla noises are optional. [emoji38]



And you made me laugh out loud!  See?!  I think only tall people know the Statue of Liberty/Godzilla feeling.  Diane sent me a text reassuring me I was not the S-O-L, but it’s a feeling.  And wearing full length pants as cropped and shorts that could be half shirts doesn’t help matters any.  This is also why I NEVER wear brown pants and a green top.  Like I need to look like a tree?!!!


----------



## grietje

essiedub said:


> Haha they are so are not called “The more of me to love” ..omg. Hilarious. So clever! I think these might just make the most awesome stocking stuffers Thank you as always



I would include some fudge with said stocking stuffer. So one gets to use them right away!


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> And you made me laugh out loud!  See?!  I think only tall people know the Statue of Liberty/Godzilla feeling.  Diane sent me a text reassuring me I was not the S-O-L, but it’s a feeling.  And wearing full length pants as cropped and shorts that could be half shirts doesn’t help matters any.  This is also why I NEVER wear brown pants and a green top.  Like I need to look like a tree?!!!



Hahhaha. I don’t either so I won’t look like a shrub!

I hope you all can see this amazing minimalist chair design posted by instagrammer @streetartglobe

https://web.stagram.com/p/BpK23E7jQW2


Also posting a picture from luxury interiors of a minimalist bath area. I love this bare shelves look.

With all the things I have gotten rid of, I have excess space on my shelves and extra storage things that I am trying to figure out how to deal with. I need to clean up my shoe area. Not because I feel like I have too many, although I AM holding on to heels I probably won’t wear, but because the lack of symmetry is bugging me right now.


----------



## diane278

Question: how do I get rid of empty, inexpensive, lidded plastic boxes from Target? If I keep them, they invariably get filled up again. So now, I’m trying to force myself to let them go. It’s a struggle for me. So, why is it easier to let go of more expensive items, but so hard to let go of these boxes that could so easily be replaced? It doesn’t make sense to me.....why am I stuck on this? I’ve been trying to let go if them for at least a month.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hahhaha. I don’t either so I won’t look like a shrub
> I hope you all can see this amazing minimalist chair design posted by instagrammer @streetartglobe
> https://web.stagram.com/p/BpK23E7jQW2
> Also posting a picture from luxury interiors of a minimalist bath area. I love this bare shelves look.
> With all the things I have gotten rid of, I have excess space on my shelves and extra storage things that I am trying to figure out how to deal with. I need to clean up my shoe area. Not because I feel like I have too many, although I AM holding on to heels I probably won’t wear, but because the lack of symmetry is bugging me right now.
> View attachment 4228132


I wish this were my bathroom. That tub!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Question: how do I get rid of empty, inexpensive, lidded plastic boxes from Target? If I keep them, they invariably get filled up again. So now, I’m trying to force myself to let them go. It’s a struggle for me. So, why is it easier to let go of more expensive items, but so hard to let go of these boxes that could so easily be replaced? It doesn’t make sense to me.....why am I stuck on this? I’ve been trying to let go if them for at least a month.



You know I always feel the internet provides when we are searching

This is what the www said to me.

View attachment 4228189


Then it said you should get this. So efficient since you work from home, sleep in it at night and walk around like this lady with head tilted during the day


----------



## doloresmia

Whoops didn’t show


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> You know I always feel the internet provides when we are searching.....it said you should get this. So efficient since you work from home, sleep in it at night and walk around like this lady with head tilted during the day
> View attachment 4228188


Omg! You’re a genius! I found a version of the robe. My neck is a bit sore, the sleeves are a bit short,  and my phone didn’t enjoy being tilted, but here it is!  I feel better already!
And I’m sure you’re right....the boxes will somehow disappear...do you prefer UPS or FedEx? ....it’ll be fine.


----------



## momasaurus

doloresmia said:


> You know I always feel the internet provides when we are searching
> 
> This is what the www said to me.
> 
> View attachment 4228189
> 
> 
> Then it said you should get this. So efficient since you work from home, sleep in it at night and walk around like this lady with head tilted during the day
> 
> View attachment 4228188


LOLOL


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Omg! You’re a genius! I found a version of the robe. My neck is a bit sore, the sleeves are a bit short,  and my phone didn’t enjoy being tilted, but here it is!  I feel better already!
> And I’m sure you’re right....the boxes will somehow disappear...do you prefer UPS or FedEx? ....it’ll be fine.
> View attachment 4228211



Hahahaha! I was able to find something similar in my closet. Of course given how much I have in my closet I guess that it isn’t surprising.

Bought for DH who was threatening to get a pikachu onesie. He isn’t a Pokémon addict, he just thought it would be warm and soft to wear and since he has a pain condition, it helps.




Of course when I got this for him instead he said it was too small. I think it needs a good bra[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

Consignment agent just left my house with two huge bags of stuff! So glad the consign pile no longer in the corner looking at me with a hairy eyeball anymore. 

This cut was about getting rid of things that don’t fit my lifestyle anymore, or never did and were aspirational.... and realistically had not fit it since I moved to the PNW - so years old! [emoji20]so a much more emotional cut.

.... she always leaves a bag behind so the divesting continues 

I also dropped off three pairs of pants that I used to wear but were too long, to be re-hemmed. As part of my paring down have been trying things on and realized even my inseam was aspirational. Talking to the tailor I understood I don’t have a 28inch inseam actually, it is at least a couple inches shorter. So many pants, such long (for me) legs! Delusional!!!!

I got an old Faconnable coat back from another tailor who fixed the cuffs which had frayed. I love this coat! 18 years old. So many good memories!

Now if I could only find someone who can repair holes in sweaters so I can get my beloved Alexander McQueen fixed would be marvelous! I bought two replacements - but they are slightly different as they are cashmere and longer.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Of course when I got this for him instead he said it was too small. I think it needs a good bra[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


My experience tells me that no bra is best when it comes staying home comfortably....


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Consignment agent just left my house with two huge bags of stuff! So glad the consign pile no longer in the corner looking at me with a hairy eyeball anymore.
> 
> This cut was about getting rid of things that don’t fit my lifestyle anymore, or never did and were aspirational.... and realistically had not fit it since I moved to the PNW - so years old! [emoji20]so a much more emotional cut.
> 
> .... she always leaves a bag behind so the divesting continues
> 
> I also dropped off three pairs of pants that I used to wear but were too long, to be re-hemmed. As part of my paring down have been trying things on and realized even my inseam was aspirational. Talking to the tailor I understood I don’t have a 28inch inseam actually, it is at least a couple inches shorter. So many pants, such long (for me) legs! Delusional!!!!
> 
> I got an old Faconnable coat back from another tailor who fixed the cuffs which had frayed. I love this coat! 18 years old. So many good memories!
> 
> Now if I could only find someone who can repair holes in sweaters so I can get my beloved Alexander McQueen fixed would be marvelous! I bought two replacements - but they are slightly different as they are cashmere and longer.


Congrats on the consignment success.   Did she happen to respond to your onesie & ‘good bra’ theory?


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Omg! You’re a genius! I found a version of the robe. My neck is a bit sore, the sleeves are a bit short,  and my phone didn’t enjoy being tilted, but here it is!  I feel better already!
> And I’m sure you’re right....the boxes will somehow disappear...do you prefer UPS or FedEx? ....it’ll be fine.
> View attachment 4228211




You two crack me up!!! Thank you for the late night laughs.


----------



## diane278

It the weather would only cool off more, I could start working on which of my remaining sweaters I want to keep.....our high will be 86F tomorrow.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> With all the things I have gotten rid of, I have excess space on my shelves and extra storage things that I am trying to figure out how to deal with. I need to clean up my shoe area. Not because I feel like I have too many, although I AM holding on to heels I probably won’t wear, but because the lack of symmetry is bugging me right now.



What about taking a piece from Diane’s aesthetic and adding sculpture or books to help manage the space?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> Question: how do I get rid of empty, inexpensive, lidded plastic boxes from Target? If I keep them, they invariably get filled up again. So now, I’m trying to force myself to let them go. It’s a struggle for me. So, why is it easier to let go of more expensive items, but so hard to let go of these boxes that could so easily be replaced? It doesn’t make sense to me.....why am I stuck on this? I’ve been trying to let go if them for at least a month.



Are they stackable? Or do they fit inside one another?  I can see why it’d be hard to let them go.  They manage clutter or excess.  Why would you deny yourself that tool?  Is there a spot on your garage where they are put away and out of sight but accessible should you need them?


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> It the weather would only cool off more, I could start working on which of my remaining sweaters I want to keep.....our high will be 86F tomorrow.



Amen!  I love fall and sweater weather.  And this warmth is making me want to toss them all. Which I know is a really bag idea since I love wearing sweaters.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Are they stackable? Or do they fit inside one another?  I can see why it’d be hard to let them go.  They manage clutter or excess.  Why would you deny yourself that tool?  Is there a spot on your garage where they are put away and out of sight but accessible should you need them?


Or hide them under the bed?


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Could it be because we want it to be an escape from what we deal with on a daily basis.....including wardrobe stress?
> IDK. I’m guessing.....
> But, since you did it, can we please get a modeling shot?



Diane, I stood on a stool in the bathroom to try to get a picture for you but I just looked like a swath of black. The model pic attached instead. The inseam is 24 inches so perfect floor length for me, but for some of you lovely statuesque ladies would be short.

These are the Rachel Pally pants. They are thick knitted material, very soft and have pockets in the front. Given weight, will be less likely to suffer VPL which I hate! Seems like a perfect casual lounge pant which is what I wanted.




https://www.amazon.com/Rachel-Pally-Womens-Luxe-Neva/dp/B07D7F4HH7


----------



## thegriswolds

diane278 said:


> Question: how do I get rid of empty, inexpensive, lidded plastic boxes from Target? If I keep them, they invariably get filled up again. So now, I’m trying to force myself to let them go. It’s a struggle for me. So, why is it easier to let go of more expensive items, but so hard to let go of these boxes that could so easily be replaced? It doesn’t make sense to me.....why am I stuck on this? I’ve been trying to let go if them for at least a month.


The other replies may have talked you into keeping them... but when I wanted to get rid of mine, I just listed them on Craigslist.  I just put them outside my house and did a listing with a single picture saying they would be outside till someone came to get them.  I think they were gone within an hour.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Question: how do I get rid of empty, inexpensive, lidded plastic boxes from Target? If I keep them, they invariably get filled up again. So now, I’m trying to force myself to let them go. It’s a struggle for me. So, why is it easier to let go of more expensive items, but so hard to let go of these boxes that could so easily be replaced? It doesn’t make sense to me.....why am I stuck on this? I’ve been trying to let go if them for at least a month.



Channel your inner Elsa ( "Let it Go") and  give them all away.  Singing optional.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Consignment agent just left my house with two huge bags of stuff! So glad the consign pile no longer in the corner looking at me with a hairy eyeball anymore.
> 
> This cut was about getting rid of things that don’t fit my lifestyle anymore, or never did and were aspirational.... and realistically had not fit it since I moved to the PNW - so years old! [emoji20]so a much more emotional cut.
> 
> .... she always leaves a bag behind so the divesting continues
> 
> I also dropped off three pairs of pants that I used to wear but were too long, to be re-hemmed. As part of my paring down have been trying things on and realized even my inseam was aspirational. Talking to the tailor I understood I don’t have a 28inch inseam actually, it is at least a couple inches shorter. So many pants, such long (for me) legs! Delusional!!!!
> 
> I got an old Faconnable coat back from another tailor who fixed the cuffs which had frayed. I love this coat! 18 years old. So many good memories!
> 
> Now if I could only find someone who can repair holes in sweaters so I can get my beloved Alexander McQueen fixed would be marvelous! I bought two replacements - but they are slightly different as they are cashmere and longer.




I love this shopping my own closet thing that you're doing.  Those pants will end up feeling like new ones once they've been hemmed.  
I'd love to find someone who could darn sweaters.


----------



## festus

I just heard about this book- haven’t seen it myself but my friend says that the book gives a lot of time management tools for parents. She said each section addresses different aged kids, all the way to adult children who have families of their own, and that it’s all about learning how to set boundaries and respecting your own space.
Since I feel that some of this thread is about how we want to set or reset our boundaries I thought it might provide food for thought.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I love this shopping my own closet thing that you're doing.  Those pants will end up feeling like new ones once they've been hemmed.
> I'd love to find someone who could darn sweaters.



I know! I may call a yarn shop, if they exist any more and ask for a referral. H can fix pulls on their shawls by the way for anyone wondering. I have done it a couple times. 

What makes me laugh is i still have a couple pairs of pants that have super long inseams, like drag on the floor, even when I am in high heels. They will go to tailor next. 

What was I thinking? My legs would grow?


----------



## ladysarah

I have now (finally) completed the autumn wardrobe clear out. Summer spring and heavy winter clothes are packed away. I only have 3 pairs of jeans, two pairs of trousers, two pairs of tailored shorts, plus an assortment of warm sweaters and silk shirts. I also have dedicated 'autumn'  jackets, which I can only wear a few days each year. Do you think that's wasteful? In a few days it will be too cold and will have to move things round again.


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> I just heard about this book- haven’t seen it myself but my friend says that the book gives a lot of time management tools for parents. She said each section addresses different aged kids, all the way to adult children who have families of their own, and that it’s all about learning how to set boundaries and respecting your own space.
> Since I feel that some of this thread is about how we want to set or reset our boundaries I thought it might provide food for thought.
> 
> View attachment 4228941



I read something like this a couple years ago when I was working for someone who was a child. [emoji3]


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> I know! I may call a yarn shop, if they exist any more and ask for a referral. H can fix pulls on their shawls by the way for anyone wondering. I have done it a couple times.
> 
> What makes me laugh is i still have a couple pairs of pants that have super long inseams, like drag on the floor, even when I am in high heels. They will go next.
> 
> What was I thinking? My legs would grow?


If you like the trousers why can't you just have them shortened?


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> I have now (finally) completed the autumn wardrobe clear out. Summer spring and heavy winter clothes are packed away. I only have 3 pairs of jeans, two pairs of trousers, two pairs of tailored shorts, plus an assortment of warm sweaters and silk shirts. I also have dedicated 'autumn'  jackets, which I can only wear a few days each year. Do you think that's wasteful? In a few days it will be too cold and will have to move things round again.



Personally, and this may be self-serving, I don’t think autumn jackets are wasteful - as long as they get used. In our climate it is 44 F in the morning, 70 F in afternoon and I cannot figure out how to dress right. Yesterday was running around in a thick sweater in the morning but had hot flashes when I stopped in stores. Better to layer.


----------



## Genie27

ladysarah said:


> I have now (finally) completed the autumn wardrobe clear out. Summer spring and heavy winter clothes are packed away. I only have 3 pairs of jeans, two pairs of trousers, two pairs of tailored shorts, plus an assortment of warm sweaters and silk shirts. I also have dedicated 'autumn'  jackets, which I can only wear a few days each year. Do you think that's wasteful? In a few days it will be too cold and will have to move things round again.


I have a few jackets and footwear that are dedicated autumn/spring items. That bridge season when it’s too cold for sandals and summer jackets, but not cold enough for boots and long coats. Since the seasons are so brief, I added a few fun, eye-catching pieces that are not suitable for day-in/day-out but are better for occasional use. 

My closet is my off-season storage area as well, but I do move in-season items to the front and put off-season items to the back.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> If you like the trousers why can't you just have them shortened?



Yes, they are going to the tailors next! In the queue. My current tailor is slow - the batch I just dropped off will take 3 weeks.... but this area is relaxed. I am type A and raise my eyebrows a lot.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Diane, I stood on a stool in the bathroom to try to get a picture for you but I just looked like a swath of black. The model pic attached instead. The inseam is 24 inches so perfect floor length for me, but for some of you lovely statuesque ladies would be short.
> 
> These are the Rachel Pally pants. They are thick knitted material, very soft and have pockets in the front. Given weight, will be less likely to suffer VPL which I hate! Seems like a perfect casual lounge pant which is what I wanted.
> 
> View attachment 4228840
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Rachel-Pally-Womens-Luxe-Neva/dp/B07D7F4HH7


You may be the only adult I know who has a shorter inseam than I do.  I’m usually at about 27-28”. I’m 5’5” tall but my torso is long while my legs are short so I usually buy petite pants due to the length. Please...no stools. The pants won’t fit well if you fall and end up in a cast....


----------



## diane278

I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.) It’s painful! I know I’ll never have anywhere near that much stuff, but I think the fear is working. I was looking at a small painting and thinking how great it was....so I watched about 20 minutes of an episode and I’m past purchasing it. I hope  this might work for some time going forward.....


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.) It’s painful! I know I’ll never have anywhere near that much stuff, but I think the fear is working. I was looking at a small painting and thinking how great it was....so I watched about 20 minutes of an episode and I’m past purchasing it. I hope  this might work for some time going forward.....


Oooh I should do that too. I wonder if available in uk...


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.) It’s painful! I know I’ll never have anywhere near that much stuff, but I think the fear is working. I was looking at a small painting and thinking how great it was....so I watched about 20 minutes of an episode and I’m past purchasing it. I hope  this might work for some time going forward.....


OMG. I do this when I'm feeling unmotivated to clean and tidy! I watch a bit of Hoarders, then scrub my house top to bottom. It always seems to do the trick. I've been doing it for years


----------



## diane278

ladysarah said:


> Oooh I should do that too. I wonder if available in uk...


I have no idea, but seeing those disastrous houses is extremely motivating. You might be able to access it online....https://www.aetv.com/shows/hoarders


----------



## whateve

ladysarah said:


> I have now (finally) completed the autumn wardrobe clear out. Summer spring and heavy winter clothes are packed away. I only have 3 pairs of jeans, two pairs of trousers, two pairs of tailored shorts, plus an assortment of warm sweaters and silk shirts. I also have dedicated 'autumn'  jackets, which I can only wear a few days each year. Do you think that's wasteful? In a few days it will be too cold and will have to move things round again.


I feel the same way about long sleeved tee shirts. I have a few that I rarely wear because it is either too warm or too cold. Sometimes I think that if you already own something, even if you don't use it enough, if you have a use for it at all, you should keep it. It might be wasteful to buy one new. For example, I have a Halloween shirt that I only wear once a year.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Yes, they are going to the tailors next! In the queue. My current tailor is slow - the batch I just dropped off will take 3 weeks.... but this area is relaxed. I am type A and raise my eyebrows a lot.


Hey... 3 weeks is nothing. Mine took about 2 years to get around to it. I guess that's what happens when I'm my own tailor, though. Still, I should have fired myself after the first year.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> I have no idea, but seeing those disastrous houses is extremely motivating. You might be able to access it online....


I will look for it sounds like a horror film...


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> Hey... 3 weeks is nothing. Mine took about 2 years to get around to it. I guess that's what happens when I'm my own tailor, though. Still, I should have fired myself after the first year.


That sounds like me! I've had things sitting in the ironing pile for a year.


----------



## whateve

ladysarah said:


> I will look for it sounds like a horror film...


It is! It is unbelievable until you see it. There was one where a guy was living in his front yard because he could no longer get inside the house. On some of the episodes, there are rats living in the houses, with excrement everywhere.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> You may be the only adult I know who has a shorter inseam than I do.  I’m usually at about 27-28”. I’m 5’5” tall but my torso is long while my legs are short so I usually buy petite pants due to the length. Please...no stools. The pants won’t fit well if you fall and end up in a cast....



Hahahah. Remember in my MIND I have a longer inseam. It is the power of positive pants thinking.


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> I will look for it sounds like a horror film...



Here is an episode on YouTube


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.) It’s painful! I know I’ll never have anywhere near that much stuff, but I think the fear is working. I was looking at a small painting and thinking how great it was....so I watched about 20 minutes of an episode and I’m past purchasing it. I hope  this might work for some time going forward.....



I don’t know whether I could make myself watch this,  the show horrifies me.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Hey... 3 weeks is nothing. Mine took about 2 years to get around to it. I guess that's what happens when I'm my own tailor, though. Still, I should have fired myself after the first year.



LOL! Well I never would hire myself. Next up dealing with finding replacement buttons for a pair of pants and a couple cardigans. I thought about cutting off all the Cardi buttons and pretending it was an open style but the button memory leaves little bumps that I need to steam out.

The pants are five years and counting.....


----------



## livethelake

I am so happy I found this thread!  We're in the process of building a house (small) and according to our architect, the master closet is not in proportion with the space allocation.  In other words, he thinks it's too big LOLOL.  Crazy because it's truly a small space.  Only 13.1' x 8.6'.  I do have 10ft high ceilings and I am using all of that vertical space.   
My biggest challenge is downsizing from a NY wardrobe (think snowy and cold) PLUS a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  But the reality is how many black cashmere sweaters will I need?  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> LOL! Well I never would hire myself. Next up dealing with finding replacement buttons for a pair of pants and a couple cardigans. I thought about cutting off all the Cardi buttons and pretending it was an open style but the button memory leaves little bumps that I need to steam out.
> 
> The pants are five years and counting.....


DM - i bought a pair of pants from NAP this spring.  they need to be shortened.  I procrastinated and finally used tape to shorten them....too damn lazy to find a tailor..............


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> Consignment agent just left my house with two huge bags of stuff! So glad the consign pile no longer in the corner looking at me with a hairy eyeball anymore.
> 
> This cut was about getting rid of things that don’t fit my lifestyle anymore, or never did and were aspirational.... and realistically had not fit it since I moved to the PNW - so years old! [emoji20]so a much more emotional cut.
> 
> .... she always leaves a bag behind so the divesting continues
> 
> I also dropped off three pairs of pants that I used to wear but were too long, to be re-hemmed. As part of my paring down have been trying things on and realized even my inseam was aspirational. Talking to the tailor I understood I don’t have a 28inch inseam actually, it is at least a couple inches shorter. So many pants, such long (for me) legs! Delusional!!!!
> 
> I got an old Faconnable coat back from another tailor who fixed the cuffs which had frayed. I love this coat! 18 years old. So many good memories!
> 
> Now if I could only find someone who can repair holes in sweaters so I can get my beloved Alexander McQueen fixed would be marvelous! I bought two replacements - but they are slightly different as they are cashmere and longer.



Man I hate that hairy eyeball!  I might respond better to some sort of 'come hither look', LOL!

Re: sweater holes, you might try one of the cashmere shawl repair people.  I used 'Without a Trace' following a recommendation from a poster in the H forum   https://www.withoutatrace.com/ 

Here you can see the damage and the repair.  I am quite pleased as it is one of my favorite shawls!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/repairing-hermes-cashmere-shawls-etc.748459/page-2#post-32312995
[edited for clarity]


----------



## textilegirl

thegriswolds said:


> The other replies may have talked you into keeping them... but when I wanted to get rid of mine, I just listed them on Craigslist.  I just put them outside my house and did a listing with a single picture saying they would be outside till someone came to get them.  I think they were gone within an hour.


That's a great idea to do the combination of Craigslist and putting them outside for pickup.  Someone always wants the stuff but I'm loathe to just leave it outside the house because we're on a dead end street and, more to the point, DH will start to pay attention and that could be problematic, hehehehehehe


----------



## textilegirl

livethelake said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!  We're in the process of building a house (small) and according to our architect, the master closet is not in proportion with the space allocation.  In other words, he thinks it's too big LOLOL.  Crazy because it's truly a small space.  Only 13.1' x 8.6'.  I do have 10ft high ceilings and I am using all of that vertical space.
> My biggest challenge is downsizing from a NY wardrobe (think snowy and cold) PLUS a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  But the reality is how many black cashmere sweaters will I need?  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....


The struggle is real; be strong *livethelake*, you're among friends


----------



## livethelake

textilegirl said:


> The struggle is real; be strong *livethelake*, you're among friends


I feel as if I found my people


----------



## diane278

livethelake said:


> I feel as if I found my people


You have! Welcome!


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!  We're in the process of building a house (small) and according to our architect, the master closet is not in proportion with the space allocation.  In other words, he thinks it's too big LOLOL.  Crazy because it's truly a small space.  Only 13.1' x 8.6'.  I do have 10ft high ceilings and I am using all of that vertical space.
> My biggest challenge is downsizing from a NY wardrobe (think snowy and cold) PLUS a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  But the reality is how many black cashmere sweaters will I need?  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....



LTL!!!! Welcome to the less most of the time side!

Because we - as in the royal me - are nosy, we want to see plans, pictures, 3D mock ups or whatever you are willing to share! How fun is it to be able to design your own closet! Wowowweee

And in my mind because this is one of my crazy obsessions is you can’t have enough black cashmere sweaters. 

For suits, I finally got rid of the last of mine this summer. Boy it feels good now! 

When you are ready for muumuus let me know [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

livethelake said:


> DM - i bought a pair of pants from NAP this spring.  they need to be shortened.  I procrastinated and finally used tape to shorten them....too damn lazy to find a tailor..............



I just saw they make tape for such things!!!! However I am the WORST tapper in the world. Literally criminally bad. For whatever reason, my gifts and packages always have a crumpled ball of tape on the end side. The pants would suffer.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> Man I hate that hairy eyeball!  I might respond better to some sort of 'come hither look', LOL!
> 
> Re: sweater holes, you might try one of the cashmere shawl repair people.  I used 'Without a Trace' following a recommendation from a poster in the H forum   https://www.withoutatrace.com/
> 
> Here you can see the damage and the repair.  I am quite pleased as it is one of my favorite shawls!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/repairing-hermes-cashmere-shawls-etc.748459/page-2#post-32312995
> [edited for clarity]



Ohhhhhh you might be my sweater angel! I just emailed them a long and tragic story. Fingers crossed.


----------



## livethelake

diane278 said:


> You have! Welcome!


Thank you Diane!  I now have a girl crush on you and your hangers.  Several years ago I spent a huge amount of cash on new hangers...lets just say the number was so large I can't even say or type it...and....I HATED them.  My blouses and sweaters were bumpy, my fold over jeans ended up with weird dents.  I', now using a mix of hangers from our rental plus a bunch of mismatched hangers I accumulated over the past few years while on the hunt for the perfect replacements.  I am going to place a container store order tomorrow


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> LTL!!!! Welcome to the less most of the time side!
> 
> Because we - as in the royal me - are nosy, we want to see plans, pictures, 3D mock ups or whatever you are willing to share! How fun is it to be able to design your own closet! Wowowweee
> 
> And in my mind because this is one of my crazy obsessions is you can’t have enough black cashmere sweaters.
> 
> For suits, I finally got rid of the last of mine this summer. Boy it feels good now!
> 
> When you are ready for muumuus let me know [emoji3]



Thank you for the welcome girl!  I have closet plans!  And I will def post them, I need to shrink them, will work on that tomorrow.  I talked to several closet companies and ended up going with California Closets.  They built my NY closet and while they are/were more expensive than some of the others, I felt most comfortable with them.  And the designer I am working with truly gets me and the look I want.  It should come to life in about a month if we stay on schedule.  Woohoo!

Thanks for reinforcing that it's ok to purge suits.  For some crazy reason, I'm finding it hard to get rid of them...Ugh...I guess baby steps......I did send some stuff to The Real Real...killed me as I got so little for some really expensive stuff.  but better to have the cash and closet space, right?

LOL re the muumuus!!!  bring them on!!!


----------



## livethelake

doloresmia said:


> I just saw they make tape for such things!!!! However I am the WORST tapper in the world. Literally criminally bad. For whatever reason, my gifts and packages always have a crumpled ball of tape on the end side. The pants would suffer.


The tape I used to hem my pants.............


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> Ohhhhhh you might be my sweater angel! I just emailed them a long and tragic story. Fingers crossed.



Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Genie27

livethelake said:


> The tape I used to hem my pants.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229158


Welcome and dear god, I hope you’re kidding!! I use the double sided stuff so it doesn’t irritate my skin.


----------



## Genie27

livethelake said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!  We're in the process of building a house (small) and according to our architect, the master closet is not in proportion with the space allocation.  In other words, he thinks it's too big LOLOL.  Crazy because it's truly a small space.  Only 13.1' x 8.6'.  I do have 10ft high ceilings and I am using all of that vertical space.
> My biggest challenge is downsizing from a NY wardrobe (think snowy and cold) PLUS a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  But the reality is how many black cashmere sweaters will I need?  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....


This sounds exciting! Retirement and a new closet/lifestyle change. Please do post your thoughts here so we can live vicariously!


----------



## livethelake

Genie27 said:


> Welcome and dear god, I hope you’re kidding!! I use the double sided stuff so it doesn’t irritate my skin.


hate to admit it but that's the tape I used...in my defense, it was a wardrobe emergency  - I really wanted to wear them


----------



## livethelake

Genie27 said:


> This sounds exciting! Retirement and a new closet/lifestyle change. Please do post your thoughts here so we can live vicariously!



LOL...I'm so happy to have found all of you and support in my time of need!  I am truly a minimalist at heart - I don't collect, I don't like to have a lot of 'stuff".   But I realized that I do have an attachment to categories of things - boots, jeans, cashmere.........and the colors of black and white.   And sadly, most of what remains brings me joy... So I have some work ahead of me...
Re my 'retirement" - I'm pretty lucky - because of a corporate buyout, being on the right side of said buyout and a bit of working my ass off and getting lucky - I was able to quit my job much earlier than I ever thought would be possible.  Yay for me!


----------



## festus

livethelake said:


> I am so happy I found this thread!  We're in the process of building a house (small) and according to our architect, the master closet is not in proportion with the space allocation.  In other words, he thinks it's too big LOLOL.  Crazy because it's truly a small space.  Only 13.1' x 8.6'.  I do have 10ft high ceilings and I am using all of that vertical space.
> My biggest challenge is downsizing from a NY wardrobe (think snowy and cold) PLUS a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  But the reality is how many black cashmere sweaters will I need?  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....




Welcome! This is a fabulous thread with much to share and learn from each other. 
Lucky you to be designing your closet- would love to see your plans!


----------



## essiedub

livethelake said:


> a corporate wardrobe fit for a Fortune 10 former VP to Florida beach living.  I am finding it really hard.  And do I really need to keep 4 black suits?  Ugh....





doloresmia said:


> For suits, I finally got rid of the last of mine this summer. Boy it feels good now!
> [emoji3]



Oh *Livethelake*, I will commiserate on the suits.  I have my suits from my corporate days..still love them and the tailoring is stll perfect. I can’t let them go. I tried during the last purge...and just couldn’t let go. Some speculate that it’s because it was from a time of “your favorite you”. Maybe.  I loved my corporate years. I miss all the dressing up, the office, the view...the youth and the heels.  Now I run around in athleisure and comfortable shoes (OMG) and  the suits gather dust and I tell myself I could wear it to a funeral. So pathetic. I have to figure out how to let them go.  *Doloresmia*..help! do share how you purged them.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.)


I've done this as well.  It doesn't really matter to me which episode...but it's enough to jolt me out of an accumulation phase.  Once I was so galvanized into action that I cleaned out the hallway closet right then.  Hmmm...maybe time for that again.  I really hope the participants get continued therapy and help to keep up the changes in their lives...but I don't know if they do.


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> I've done this as well.  It doesn't really matter to me which episode...but it's enough to jolt me out of an accumulation phase.  Once I was so galvanized into action that I cleaned out the hallway closet right then.  Hmmm...maybe time for that again.  I really hope the participants get continued therapy and help to keep up the changes in their lives...but I don't know if they do.


I think the episodes are interchangeable for me at this point.  Maybe if I’m forced to watch them multiple times, and I start talking to the people on the screen by name, I’ll need to record more.  I’m wondering if there’ll ever be an episode with a hoard of designer bags. My only real danger might be to fill my house with c**p from Amazon Prime.  I order a lot of my household supplies from them, plus other stuff that jumps into my cart while I’m not looking.  I’m imagining my guest room filled to the ceiling with the Prime boxes....but the inside of the closet will still be organized. (I think my need for organized closets is the flip side of the hoarding coin.) On the plus side, I’ve broken the death grip Target used to have on me....

This is so much more than a Minimalist Closet Thread.  Besides the typical related topics, new members are treated to a thorough discussion on Toto Toilets, and now Hoarders. No wonder I love it here.  It’s like being on a special planet. I can’t wait to see what’s next!


----------



## livethelake

festus said:


> Welcome! This is a fabulous thread with much to share and learn from each other.
> Lucky you to be designing your closet- would love to see your plans!


Thank you festus 



essiedub said:


> Oh *Livethelake*, I will commiserate on the suits.  I have my suits from my corporate days..still love them and the tailoring is stll perfect. I can’t let them go. I tried during the last purge...and just couldn’t let go. Some speculate that it’s because it was from a time of “your favorite you”. Maybe.  I loved my corporate years. I miss all the dressing up, the office, the view...the youth and the heels.  Now I run around in athleisure and comfortable shoes (OMG) and  the suits gather dust and I tell myself I could wear it to a funeral. So pathetic. I have to figure out how to let them go.  *Doloresmia*..help! do share how you purged them.


essie - you are probably on to something - and I have to LOL re your funeral comment.  I will admit that I have a black funeral outfit for every possible scenario - location, weather, friend or family etc (morbid but perhaps justification for holding onto some of my most fav black pieces)



diane278 said:


> This is so much more than a Minimalist Closet Thread.  Besides the typical related topics, new members are treated to a *thorough discussion on Toto Toilets*, and now Hoarders. No wonder I love it here.  It’s like being on a special planet. I can’t wait to see what’s next!


  Another validation that this thread will be my new fav...I could speak for hours about the features and benefits of Toto toilets


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> Here is an episode on YouTube



Aaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## doloresmia

I just grabbed this photo from Dakota Johnson’s celebrity thread. Love it as a minimalist template... and the great thing is it can so easily be made into a uniform! Different fabrics, different colors... 

If I tucked in my shirts more would be tempted to get it in multiples.

Dakota Johnson
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Dakota-Johnson.896707/


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> Oh *Livethelake*, I will commiserate on the suits.  I have my suits from my corporate days..still love them and the tailoring is stll perfect. I can’t let them go. I tried during the last purge...and just couldn’t let go. Some speculate that it’s because it was from a time of “your favorite you”. Maybe.  I loved my corporate years. I miss all the dressing up, the office, the view...the youth and the heels.  Now I run around in athleisure and comfortable shoes (OMG) and  the suits gather dust and I tell myself I could wear it to a funeral. So pathetic. I have to figure out how to let them go.  *Doloresmia*..help! do share how you purged them.



Essiedub, here are my secrets to divesting suits.

1. Gain 10 pounds or more. 
2. Start working in a place where flannel is a dress shirt.
3. Recognize that ‘someday’ is not a day of the week as in stop keeping things for someday (I stole that line - it is good, right? [emoji23]) 

Seriously if you can’t do steps one or two, three can help. 

Remember I still have 20 pairs of lululemon black pants so what do i know?


----------



## doloresmia

New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.

Because we are so close and if you were worried, although it may be TMI, I do have some nice pairs so DH will not be too frightened. Again, amazed I have so many awful pairs! I am an underwear magpie!

Socks too! Need to refresh those babies

Has anyone tried Bombas? They are carpetbombing me online and I am a sucker for the high tech pitch especially since foot comfort is essential.... would also love white no show socks that don’t get dingy after a few wears.

https://bombas.com/


----------



## WingNut

diane278 said:


> I have a new anti-accumulation tool.  I recorded several episodes of Hoarders. If I go cruising online and consider making a purchase, I force myself to watch a minimum of 20 minutes of Hoarders. (It’s when they show the houses at their worst.) It’s painful! I know I’ll never have anywhere near that much stuff, but I think the fear is working. I was looking at a small painting and thinking how great it was....so I watched about 20 minutes of an episode and I’m past purchasing it. I hope  this might work for some time going forward.....



I do this too! DH and I will binge-watch this, after which I suddenly task him with having to clean out and declutter things....


----------



## Genie27

These are a couple of my spring/fall jackets. Short window of opportunity to wear them, especially the pink one but I do find them extremely useful.


----------



## WingNut

essiedub said:


> Oh *Livethelake*, I will commiserate on the suits.  I have my suits from my corporate days..still love them and the tailoring is stll perfect. I can’t let them go. I tried during the last purge...and just couldn’t let go. Some speculate that it’s because it was from a time of “your favorite you”. Maybe.  I loved my corporate years. I miss all the dressing up, the office, the view...the youth and the heels.  Now I run around in athleisure and comfortable shoes (OMG) and  the suits gather dust and I tell myself I could wear it to a funeral. So pathetic. I have to figure out how to let them go.  *Doloresmia*..help! do share how you purged them.



Just wondering....do you REALLY need to let them go? Can you keep a few for social events? Something about a well tailored suit as evening wear as a contrast to typical “dress” attire is shrinking, especially when paired with a slinky underpinning (or even no underpinning if the goods are still properly covered....)


----------



## festus

Genie27 said:


> These are a couple of my spring/fall jackets. Short window of opportunity to wear them, especially the pink one but I do find them extremely useful.



Great jackets- I particularly like the pink one!  And those wedges look lovely too!


----------



## Genie27

I still have not figured out the best angle for taking pictures in my closet. And the lighting photographs horribly. I dislike LED lighting and am always looking for filament bulbs wherever I can find them. 

But more than that I am itching to put in new floors. That green eyesore in the background also features in my kitchen, and I'd love nothing more than to rip it all out and replace with something more beautiful. Should have done it before I moved in, as I suspect it will remain until I move out. :/


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.
> 
> Because we are so close and if you were worried, although it may be TMI, I do have some nice pairs so DH will not be too frightened. Again, amazed I have so many awful pairs! I am an underwear magpie!
> 
> Socks too! Need to refresh those babies
> 
> Has anyone tried Bombas? They are carpetbombing me online and I am a sucker for the high tech pitch especially since foot comfort is essential.... would also love white no show socks that don’t get dingy after a few wears.
> 
> https://bombas.com/


They’ve got me on their list too.    In my case, it’s probably an error as it’s not like I’ve ever bought any real exercise clothes.


----------



## chloe_chanel

GoStanford said:


> I've done this as well.  It doesn't really matter to me which episode...but it's enough to jolt me out of an accumulation phase.  Once I was so galvanized into action that I cleaned out the hallway closet right then.  Hmmm...maybe time for that again.  I really hope the participants get continued therapy and help to keep up the changes in their lives...but I don't know if they do.



Me three! I definitely use Hoarders as my purge motivation lol.


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.
> 
> Because we are so close and if you were worried, although it may be TMI, I do have some nice pairs so DH will not be too frightened. Again, amazed I have so many awful pairs! I am an underwear magpie!
> 
> Socks too! Need to refresh those babies
> 
> Has anyone tried Bombas? They are carpetbombing me online and I am a sucker for the high tech pitch especially since foot comfort is essential.... would also love white no show socks that don’t get dingy after a few wears.
> 
> https://bombas.com/


I have tons of underwear and I only really wear the relatively new pairs. I really should clean out the back of the underwear drawer. That's a great idea to take them traveling. I might try that. Underwear takes up so little room, it is easy to stock up.

I've been curious about Bombas too.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I just grabbed this photo from Dakota Johnson’s celebrity thread. Love it as a minimalist template... and the great thing is it can so easily be made into a uniform! Different fabrics, different colors...
> 
> If I tucked in my shirts more would be tempted to get it in multiples.
> 
> Dakota Johnson
> https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Dakota-Johnson.896707/
> 
> View attachment 4229693


I love the simplicity of it, too.  I don’t tuck in shirts either (thus, my reliance on tunics) but those heels might as well be sky high stilettos. For me, those are a broken foot, or at my age, hip, waiting to happen. I have been known to stumble walking in hiking boots on a flat surface.


----------



## WingNut

WingNut said:


> Just wondering....do you REALLY need to let them go? Can you keep a few for social events? Something about a well tailored suit as evening wear as a contrast to typical “dress” attire is shrinking, especially when paired with a slinky underpinning (or even no underpinning if the goods are still properly covered....)



Damn autocorrect on my ipad! Meant to say “striking”, not “shrinking”!!! [emoji38]


----------



## diane278

livethelake said:


> Thank you Diane!  I now have a girl crush on you and your hangers.  Several years ago I spent a huge amount of cash on new hangers...lets just say the number was so large I can't even say or type it...and....I HATED them.  My blouses and sweaters were bumpy, my fold over jeans ended up with weird dents.  I', now using a mix of hangers from our rental plus a bunch of mismatched hangers I accumulated over the past few years while on the hunt for the perfect replacements.  I am going to place a container store order tomorrow


I’m pretty obsessed with those hangers! I still have two boxes of hangers I’ve yet to open.  Since it’s rare to find hangers for narrow shoulder garments, I bought a lot. I also bought the standard sized ones for my tunics.  I justify the expense by the fact that no matter how much the hangers cost, it’s nothing compared to replacing stretched out clothing.


----------



## diane278

livethelake said:


> The tape I used to hem my pants.............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229158



LMAO.  I thought you meant the iron-on tape made for hemming!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.
> 
> Because we are so close and if you were worried, although it may be TMI, I do have some nice pairs so DH will not be too frightened. Again, amazed I have so many awful pairs! I am an underwear magpie!
> 
> Socks too! Need to refresh those babies
> 
> Has anyone tried Bombas? They are carpetbombing me online and I am a sucker for the high tech pitch especially since foot comfort is essential.... would also love white no show socks that don’t get dingy after a few wears.
> 
> https://bombas.com/


If your goal is to NOT terrify your DH, don’t let him read anything on this thread!


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.
> 
> Because we are so close and if you were worried, although it may be TMI, I do have some nice pairs so DH will not be too frightened. Again, amazed I have so many awful pairs! I am an underwear magpie!
> 
> Socks too! Need to refresh those babies
> 
> Has anyone tried Bombas? They are carpetbombing me online and I am a sucker for the high tech pitch especially since foot comfort is essential.... would also love white no show socks that don’t get dingy after a few wears.
> 
> https://bombas.com/



Ooooh, thanks for the bombas reference *doloresmia*; I need to replenish some smartwool oldies and couldn't remember the name of the company I'd heard about.  As for leaving behind 'ugly underwear' rather than return home with it, that's hilarious!  I left a pair of shoes in a Paris apartment because they thoroughly pissed me off and I was determined not to see them again.  Of course the fact that their absence made more room in my suitcase for, ahem, other things, had nothing to do with it.


----------



## festus

WingNut said:


> Damn autocorrect on my ipad! Meant to say “striking”, not “shrinking”!!! [emoji38]




No worries, we are all fluent in autocorrect (as well as being victims of it).


----------



## Juilletdix

doloresmia said:


> New decluttering idea for me - I am traveling for the next two weeks and packed ugly underwear which will NOT be making the trip home. It’s my thing to try to have a lighter suitcase on the return than the departure.
> 
> /



I do this with underwear as well as tee shirts, etc. so I can have more room for trip purchases!
The only thing I would add is to try on the old undies before packing them on a trip just to be sure they still fit/are comfy. I've made this mistake before.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I love the simplicity of it, too.  I don’t tuck in shirts either (thus, my reliance on tunics) but those heels might as well be sky high stilettos. For me, those are a broken foot, or at my age, hip, waiting to happen. I have been known to stumble walking in hiking boots on a flat surface.



Many pretty flats out there, or my favorite a nice pair of white tennies


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I love the simplicity of it, too.  I don’t tuck in shirts either (thus, my reliance on tunics) but those heels might as well be sky high stilettos. For me, those are a broken foot, or at my age, hip, waiting to happen. I have been known to stumble walking in hiking boots on a flat surface.


I don't wear heels anymore either.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> If your goal is to NOT terrify your DH, don’t let him read anything on this thread!



Hahahha. He can’t read without his glasses anymore and he is always losing them somewhere in the house even though he has like six pairs


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the bombas reference *doloresmia*; I need to replenish some smartwool oldies and couldn't remember the name of the company I'd heard about.  As for leaving behind 'ugly underwear' rather than return home with it, that's hilarious!  I left a pair of shoes in a Paris apartment because they thoroughly pissed me off and I was determined not to see them again.  Of course the fact that their absence made more room in my suitcase for, ahem, other things, had nothing to do with it.



Ahhhh what came back INSTEAD of the bad shoes? 

To be clear, I will dispose of said underwear properly, not leaving it for someone else to handle so to speak.

Also after arriving in California to no toilet paper last trip, I packed some with me. Shakes head.


----------



## doloresmia

Juilletdix said:


> I do this with underwear as well as tee shirts, etc. so I can have more room for trip purchases!
> The only thing I would add is to try on the old undies before packing them on a trip just to be sure they still fit/are comfy. I've made this mistake before.



Too late! Too late! Hahah Hahahah


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> I don't wear heels anymore either.


I just consigned a beautiful pair of ankle boots with heels...I was tired of having aching feet midway through wearing them for an evening out.  I loved the extra couple of inches they gave me, but I just couldn't handle wearing them any longer.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> I love the simplicity of it, too.  I don’t tuck in shirts either (thus, my reliance on tunics) but those heels might as well be sky high stilettos. For me, those are a broken foot, or at my age, hip, waiting to happen. I have been known to stumble walking in hiking boots on a flat surface.





whateve said:


> I don't wear heels anymore either.


Me three... I twisted my hip badly while getting up out of my chair at work while wearing heels a few years ago. I limped around for weeks afterwards and haven't been able to brave it since. I cleaned out my shoes this spring and gave away the majority of my high heels. I still have some left, but find the last few pairs hard to part with. They're so pretty and I *might* want to wear them to a fancy dinner or party someday. 



textilegirl said:


> Ooooh, thanks for the bombas reference *doloresmia*; I need to replenish some smartwool oldies and couldn't remember the name of the company I'd heard about.  As for leaving behind 'ugly underwear' rather than return home with it, that's hilarious!  I left a pair of shoes in a Paris apartment because they thoroughly pissed me off and I was determined not to see them again.  Of course the fact that their absence made more room in my suitcase for, ahem, other things, had nothing to do with it.


I did a similar thing when I went to NYC last winter. I packed a purse that started annoying the crap out of me because it was too heavy and the straps wouldn't stay put on my shoulder when I walked. It made me so mad that I gave into a crazy impulse and bought a new one at Hermes, which was unplanned and unnecessary. The offending purse went to a friend, who loved it. (She complimented it, so I immediately emptied it into my reusable grocery sack and handed it to her.) I think it worked out for everyone.


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> Essiedub, here are my secrets to divesting suits.
> 
> 1. Gain 10 pounds or more.
> 2. Start working in a place where flannel is a dress shirt.
> 3. Recognize that ‘someday’ is not a day of the week as in stop keeping things for someday (I stole that line - it is good, right? [emoji23])
> 
> Seriously if you can’t do steps one or two, three can help.
> 
> Remember I still have 20 pairs of lululemon black pants so what do i know?



I’m not too keen on #1. #2 is Tennessee (not to pick on TN).  I like #3.  It is said that we store/hoard things because it’s all about  potential. I get that. That’s the “someday”
A friend once said that if you need to store it, you don’t need to have it (exception for things like Christmas ornaments etc) I guess if I’m storing it, I’m clearly not using it...oh well then.  I have to keep this in mind with respect to those suits. In the end, isn’t the memory enough?



WingNut said:


> Just wondering....do you REALLY need to let them go? Can you keep a few for social events? Something about a well tailored suit as evening wear as a contrast to typical “dress” attire is shrinking, especially when paired with a slinky underpinning (or even no underpinning if the goods are still properly covered....)



Yes thank you for this suggestion. I like this idea and then I think... I’d really want something new and of the moment, not this corporate suit!  I guess they really are just a reminder of the past..and while it doesn’t take up that much room, it is excess baggage. Gah I’ve got to take baby steps. Just verbalizing this has been helpful.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Something I've been thinking about a lot is that minimalism makes more sense when you know your style.

I think part of the difficulty that I have in paring down my wardrobe is that I like having the fancy sequin dress, wide linen pants, funky digital print skirt, button down shirts, cashmere sweaters, avant garde sweeping unstructured duster, tight and short cheetah print dress, motorcycle boots, outdoorsy waterproof rain shell, cowboy boots, twin sets, 40s style vintage dresses, grungy faded jeans, preppy polos, etc.

I feel like my style basically consists of a bunch of costumes to suit my mood that day (or specific needs based on weather and activity) + variations on my basic work-week uniform of button down shirt, trousers, blazer, and scarf.

But it would sure be a lot easier if I could just focus on a look that feel like "my look." Does anyone else have this issue - trying to fit a maximalist aesthetic into a minimalist (or  just small) closet?


----------



## festus

essiedub said:


> I’m not too keen on #1. #2 is Tennessee (not to pick on TN).  I like #3.  It is said that we store/hoard things because it’s all about  potential. I get that. That’s the “someday”
> A friend once said that if you need to store it, you don’t need to have it (exception for things like Christmas ornaments etc) I guess if I’m storing it, I’m clearly not using it...oh well then.  I have to keep this in mind with respect to those suits. In the end, isn’t the memory enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes thank you for this suggestion. I like this idea and then I think... I’d really want something new and of the moment, not this corporate suit!  I guess they really are just a reminder of the past..and while it doesn’t take up that much room, it is excess baggage. Gah I’ve got to take baby steps. Just verbalizing this has been helpful.




I went through a similar process. I was keeping things that reminded me of aspects of my previous lifestyle that I wanted to hang onto even though they were no longer me (“taxi” shoes, suits etc). 
It took a while for me to realize that who I am now is in part because of the previous lifestyle I had and in part because of the things I have let go.


----------



## cafecreme15

Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Something I've been thinking about a lot is that minimalism makes more sense when you know your style.
> 
> I think part of the difficulty that I have in paring down my wardrobe is that I like having the fancy sequin dress, wide linen pants, funky digital print skirt, button down shirts, cashmere sweaters, avant garde sweeping unstructured duster, tight and short cheetah print dress, motorcycle boots, outdoorsy waterproof rain shell, cowboy boots, twin sets, 40s style vintage dresses, grungy faded jeans, preppy polos, etc.
> 
> I feel like my style basically consists of a bunch of costumes to suit my mood that day (or specific needs based on weather and activity) + variations on my basic work-week uniform of button down shirt, trousers, blazer, and scarf.
> 
> But it would sure be a lot easier if I could just focus on a look that feel like "my look." Does anyone else have this issue - trying to fit a maximalist aesthetic into a minimalist (or  just small) closet?


I hear you! I have many part-time jobs in various fields, and need both conservative and expressive clothing. And living in the northeast means summer and winter versions of everything. In my case, it helps to have an off-season closet (guest room). 
By the way, your work uniform (posted on SOTD) is very very cool!


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> I went through a similar process. I was keeping things that reminded me of aspects of my previous lifestyle that I wanted to hang onto even though they were no longer me (“taxi” shoes, suits etc).
> It took a while for me to realize that who I am now is in part because of the previous lifestyle I had and in part because of the things I have let go.



Oh, this is very good. Thank you!


----------



## grietje

My friend does the underwear on travel but none of it but none of it comes home thing.  I did it with just a couple of pair that were looking tired abscess it felt freeing.  But that’s one thing I’m also pretty vigilant about—purging tired undies and bras. But I don’t have a large number to begin with. Probably 25 pairs or so.  Or is that a lot?


----------



## grietje

FugitiveRouge said:


> ...But it would sure be a lot easier if I could just focus on a look that feel like "my look." Does anyone else have this issue - trying to fit a maximalist aesthetic into a minimalist (or  just small) closet?



I don’t but I have to say that I admire a closet with variety.  There are adventures in that closet!

Does being minimalist require a uniform?  It would seem so. But may be there’s s way to re-jigger the definition so it works for each of us as individuals?


----------



## grietje

Re the shoes, I’ve got these black suede boots. They’re perfectly usable, and the heel isn't even that high.  And I haven’t worn them in years. I don’t even think they’re aspirational. It just took a while to find them.  They need to go, don’t they?


----------



## grietje

Oh!!! Christmas decor!!!! The minimalist thing goes out the door with Christmas decor. You?


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!



Yeah!!!!! Congratulations. This is awesome. Maybe you can use LTL or essiedub’s suits? Lol


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I don’t but I have to say that I admire a closet with variety.  There are adventures in that closet!
> 
> Does being minimalist require a uniform?  It would seem so. But may be there’s s way to re-jigger the definition so it works for each of us as individuals?



I don’t think this thread’s brand of minimalism requires a uniform [emoji3] we are a free thinking group of minimalists

Whether I intended to have a uniform or not, that is how my closet ended up... and while I am talking about it, here is another version of the Dakota Johnson look with sneakers


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> My friend does the underwear on travel but none of it but none of it comes home thing.  I did it with just a couple of pair that were looking tired abscess it felt freeing.  But that’s one thing I’m also pretty vigilant about—purging tired undies and bras. But I don’t have a large number to begin with. Probably 25 pairs or so.  Or is that a lot?



Too little is running out before you have to do laundry. Too much is like porn, don’t know how to define it but I know when I see it!


----------



## doloresmia

GoStanford said:


> I just consigned a beautiful pair of ankle boots with heels...I was tired of having aching feet midway through wearing them for an evening out.  I loved the extra couple of inches they gave me, but I just couldn't handle wearing them any longer.



Ladies, I don’t know whether this helps or all of you are beyond heels at this point. Here are some options that I use

These keep your foot positioned correctly in the shoe instead of slipping forward

These work in any heel

https://www.vivianlou.com/

These are thicker so I use them in boots

https://www.protalus.com/collections/shop

Then because sadly the only place I naturally get thinner as I age is the balls of my feet. I like these Bette than silicon ones or foot petals because they have more cushion. I stick them in the shoe VS directly on my feet per instructions

https://www.amazon.com/Metatarsal-Felt-Foot-Pad-Thick/dp/B01K8QCYGI

If your feet sweat in the shoe, here is a semi-permanent sock option. My toes rub against the tops of some shoes and bug me. I used the gekks once and think they are ok. The permanency I don’t like. 

https://www.mygekks.com/pages/customize

Finally if you tape your third and fourth toe together it alleviates pain from a nerve that gets triggered by wearing heels. I use bandaids

Other options that I have not tried are foot bumpers. Anyone else with tips?

Of course all of this may not be worth it to you, I mostly am in flats myself these days but I like a good heel occasionally.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I don’t but I have to say that I admire a closet with variety.  There are adventures in that closet!
> 
> Does being minimalist require a uniform?  It would seem so. But may be there’s s way to re-jigger the definition so it works for each of us as individuals?


Maybe using numbers instead of style would be an option. I wear a ‘uniform’ but if I have about 20 outfit combinations in my closet for a season, what’s the difference between that and having 20 outfits that are of a variety of looks/styles? Maybe looking at it by the number of options, regardless of consistency of look, would work??? (I don’t think I have 20 options, but I just threw that out because I needed a number and I’m too lazy to really check.)


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Something I've been thinking about a lot is that minimalism makes more sense when you know your style.
> 
> I think part of the difficulty that I have in paring down my wardrobe is that I like having the fancy sequin dress, wide linen pants, funky digital print skirt, button down shirts, cashmere sweaters, avant garde sweeping unstructured duster, tight and short cheetah print dress, motorcycle boots, outdoorsy waterproof rain shell, cowboy boots, twin sets, 40s style vintage dresses, grungy faded jeans, preppy polos, etc.
> 
> I feel like my style basically consists of a bunch of costumes to suit my mood that day (or specific needs based on weather and activity) + variations on my basic work-week uniform of button down shirt, trousers, blazer, and scarf.
> 
> But it would sure be a lot easier if I could just focus on a look that feel like "my look." Does anyone else have this issue - trying to fit a maximalist aesthetic into a minimalist (or  just small) closet?



Maybe I harp on it too much but having the mycloset styleapp and looking at statistics helped me. I knew I had a uniform but was unaware of how pronounced until I started looking at how frequently I was wearing certain pieces or looks. This helped me divest of some of my ‘someday’ pieces.

I also don’t think it is necessary to have a uniform and we are all on TPF because we like pretty things. We might also be on conservethetrees.com but we also WANT you to show us pix of your pretty outfits!


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> Hahahha. He can’t read without his glasses anymore and he is always losing them somewhere in the house even though he has like six pairs



HAHA Same! What is it with DHs and losing things? I have 3 pairs of glasses: 1 in purse, one at jewelry box and one in office. I only use them occasionally and almost never misplace them. DH on the other hand is ALWAYS misplacing one of his 7+ pairs (usually one is still on his head)....that and our one Frenchie is obsessed with stealing the glasses, preferably off his head, and ripping through the house with them playing keep-away....


----------



## WingNut

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!



That is AWESOME!!! Kudos and congratulations! [emoji324][emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> These work in any heel
> 
> https://www.vivianlou.com/


I have used these. The insoles help shift the weight back onto the heel and it helps me stand erect instead of stooping forward in higher heels.But they are hard and can sometimes feel painful under the heel area. It may be worthwhile to put them under the insole if feasible, but I have not tried that. Has anyone else had any success with these insoles?


----------



## essiedub

festus said:


> I went through a similar process. I was keeping things that reminded me of aspects of my previous lifestyle that I wanted to hang onto even though they were no longer me (“taxi” shoes, suits etc).
> It took a while for me to realize that *who I am now is in part because of the previous lifestyle I had and in part because of the things I have let go.*


*

*
This is true.I guess I have the option to schlepp around in my sweats, oh I mean athleisure.  Did you get rid of those outfits?

I was NEVER this chic but that’s how I choose to remember myself


----------



## essiedub

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!



Excellent
Congratulations!



doloresmia said:


> Yeah!!!!! Congratulations. This is awesome. Maybe you can use LTL or essiedub’s suits? Lol



Yeah right. I don’t think I was ever as slim as *cafecreme*..and why would she want to run around in 15-20 year old suits?   Why would anyone?.. Oh. duh. Ok thanks *Doloresmia*


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


Congrats! Major accomplishment!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!



That’s marvelous! Congratulations!


----------



## festus

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!




Huge congrats! 
A few days ago you were debating a Dior vs a Hermes bag. I’d say get them both, as a reward for your success and all the hard work you put in!
It’s still minimalist if you’re going to enjoy and use them, right?!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


Congratulations!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Thanks so much everyone! It's funny, I actually don't really wear suits to work. I have 4 or 5, all in different colors (light gray, dark gray, navy, black, taupe), and am not planning on adding anymore. I wear more separates - blouses, skirts, dresses, trousers, blazers. Though I have always had the darndest time finding decent trousers; they are all so baggy and ill-fitting. So instead of trying to rely on heavily on trousers, I am considering wearing tights to stretch the season of skirts and dresses. I have always HATED tights, so it is a constant battle to find ones that don't make me want to rip my own legs off. I got a pair from Wolford this weekend. I think they're called the Pure 50? I wore them yesterday and they seemed promising, but they are expensive. Don't know if I want to go out and spend $300+ on tights...


----------



## tealocean

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


Congratulations!


----------



## diane278

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! It's funny, I actually don't really wear suits to work. I have 4 or 5, all in different colors (light gray, dark gray, navy, black, taupe), and am not planning on adding anymore. I wear more separates - blouses, skirts, dresses, trousers, blazers. Though I have always had the darndest time finding decent trousers; they are all so baggy and ill-fitting. So instead of trying to rely on heavily on trousers, I am considering wearing tights to stretch the season of skirts and dresses. I have always HATED tights, so it is a constant battle to find ones that don't make me want to rip my own legs off. I got a pair from Wolford this weekend. I think they're called the Pure 50? I wore them yesterday and they seemed promising, but they are expensive. Don't know if I want to go out and spend $300+ on tights...


Tights and skirts sound like a great alternative, Cafecreme, Esq.

(I had to look up whether Esquire was appropriate for a female attorney....and the internet said it was. Hope it was right....sorry if it wasn’t.).


----------



## textilegirl

FugitiveRouge said:


> Me three... I twisted my hip badly while getting up out of my chair at work while wearing heels a few years ago. I limped around for weeks afterwards and haven't been able to brave it since. I cleaned out my shoes this spring and gave away the majority of my high heels. I still have some left, but find the last few pairs hard to part with. They're so pretty and I *might* want to wear them to a fancy dinner or party someday.
> 
> 
> I did a similar thing when I went to NYC last winter. I packed a purse that started annoying the crap out of me because it was too heavy and the straps wouldn't stay put on my shoulder when I walked. It made me so mad that I gave into a crazy impulse and bought a new one at Hermes, which was unplanned and unnecessary. The offending purse went to a friend, who loved it. (She complimented it, so I immediately emptied it into my reusable grocery sack and handed it to her.) I think it worked out for everyone.



A woman after my own heart ; when I'm done with something, it's o-v-e-r.  (I've been 'done' with an ex or two in much the same way alas....)


----------



## doloresmia

Manrepeller article on maximalism!

https://www.manrepeller.com/2018/10/a-new-way-to-approach-maximalism-with-madewell.html


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> A woman after my own heart ; when I'm done with something, it's o-v-e-r.  (I've been 'done' with an ex or two in much the same way alas....)



Cut and cut clean as a dear old girlfriend of mine used to say


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> *
> 
> *
> This is true.I guess I have the option to schlepp around in my sweats, oh I mean athleisure.  Did you get rid of those outfits?
> 
> I was NEVER this chic but that’s how I choose to remember myself
> 
> View attachment 4230894
> View attachment 4230895



I love the blond with the kelly!


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> HAHA Same! What is it with DHs and losing things? I have 3 pairs of glasses: 1 in purse, one at jewelry box and one in office. I only use them occasionally and almost never misplace them. DH on the other hand is ALWAYS misplacing one of his 7+ pairs (usually one is still on his head)....that and our one Frenchie is obsessed with stealing the glasses, preferably off his head, and ripping through the house with them playing keep-away....



I feel like there are some rfid tags I could get for his glasses. The issue is I and it sounds like you put your glasses back to a certain place. DHs do not.... exhibit 1:


----------



## gillianna

I spend the weekend at a relatives house and we decided to try to clean and organize one of her closet rooms.  Her one closet in the bedroom is about 16 feet by 14 feet.  She has 6 large rolling racks with shelves for her clothes. One for misc. items.  So much stuff and hints. Know she never wears or will wear.  I told her 50 items have to go to start.  It was crazy seeing her try on things and then try to think of why she should keep it.  One example was a black dress.  She said it is a nice black dress and would be good if she had to go to a funeral.  Now she must of had at least 25 other black dresses hanging up.  But this one stayed.    

I couldn’t believe the anxiety she had in literally getting rid of things.  Clothing that did not fit, was old and a lot of stuff was just plain ugly.  She also tried to give me a ton of stuff which I would never wear or want.  But in the end we got one huge bag for the thrift shop. One bag for garbage and I took about 10 items like sweaters for the winter.  I have to say I was truly proud of her.  I myself would have just continued and got rid of more than half the stuff left.  But some items held a memory and she said she could never get rid of them even though they will never fit her again.    I think we might have removed about 60 items.  She also has closets in two other rooms and a rolling rack of exercise clothing  separate from this closet.  Looking at all her stuff gave me anxiety in feeling there is just too much.   I could see how having so much would make it hard to decide what to wear.   Also the saving things that don’t fit makes it hard because when you try on ten things that don’t fit you will get frustrated.


----------



## diane278

gillianna said:


> I spend the weekend at a relatives house and we decided to try to clean and organize one of her closet rooms.  Her one closet in the bedroom is about 16 feet by 14 feet.  She has 6 large rolling racks with shelves for her clothes. One for misc. items.  So much stuff and hints. Know she never wears or will wear.  I told her 50 items have to go to start.  It was crazy seeing her try on things and then try to think of why she should keep it.  One example was a black dress.  She said it is a nice black dress and would be good if she had to go to a funeral.  Now she must of had at least 25 other black dresses hanging up.  But this one stayed.
> 
> I couldn’t believe the anxiety she had in literally getting rid of things.  Clothing that did not fit, was old and a lot of stuff was just plain ugly.  She also tried to give me a ton of stuff which I would never wear or want.  But in the end we got one huge bag for the thrift shop. One bag for garbage and I took about 10 items like sweaters for the winter.  I have to say I was truly proud of her.  I myself would have just continued and got rid of more than half the stuff left.  But some items held a memory and she said she could never get rid of them even though they will never fit her again.    I think we might have removed about 60 items.  She also has closets in two other rooms and a rolling rack of exercise clothing  separate from this closet.  Looking at all her stuff gave me anxiety in feeling there is just too much.   I could see how having so much would make it hard to decide what to wear.   Also the saving things that don’t fit makes it hard because when you try on ten things that don’t fit you will get frustrated.


 It would give me anxiety to have that much stuff.  And apparently it gives her anxiety to let it go. Interesting.


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> I spend the weekend at a relatives house and we decided to try to clean and organize one of her closet rooms.  Her one closet in the bedroom is about 16 feet by 14 feet.  She has 6 large rolling racks with shelves for her clothes. One for misc. items.  So much stuff and hints. Know she never wears or will wear.  I told her 50 items have to go to start.  It was crazy seeing her try on things and then try to think of why she should keep it.  One example was a black dress.  She said it is a nice black dress and would be good if she had to go to a funeral.  Now she must of had at least 25 other black dresses hanging up.  But this one stayed.
> 
> I couldn’t believe the anxiety she had in literally getting rid of things.  Clothing that did not fit, was old and a lot of stuff was just plain ugly.  She also tried to give me a ton of stuff which I would never wear or want.  But in the end we got one huge bag for the thrift shop. One bag for garbage and I took about 10 items like sweaters for the winter.  I have to say I was truly proud of her.  I myself would have just continued and got rid of more than half the stuff left.  But some items held a memory and she said she could never get rid of them even though they will never fit her again.    I think we might have removed about 60 items.  She also has closets in two other rooms and a rolling rack of exercise clothing  separate from this closet.  Looking at all her stuff gave me anxiety in feeling there is just too much.   I could see how having so much would make it hard to decide what to wear.   Also the saving things that don’t fit makes it hard because when you try on ten things that don’t fit you will get frustrated.



You did the work of angels! It is super hard to be patient enough to help people get rid of stuff. I don’t have it in me so I admire those who do.


----------



## gillianna

As I looked at her closet I thought all my hanging clothes could fit on one of her racks.  I have some drawers with sweaters and seasonal items like bathing suits.  I could never imagine owing or wanting so many items. 

My daughter is a clothes hoarder.  She has her own closet room.  I hope during the holidays we can clan and get rid of everything she doesn’t need.  And she is 4 sizes smaller so many of these items don’t fit.  College age and mall rat.  I am trying so hard to get her turned to quality classics in good fabrics that will last and fun items but not get caught up in every passing fad.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


Congratulations! What kind of law will you practice? My daughter is a lawyer for New York state.


----------



## DDO408

grietje said:


> I’m at our place on the coast and it’s minimal living!  We have 1000 sq ft cottage and share a closet and a dresser. We have two sets of sheets, six towels, and four or five dish towels. It’s all comfy clothes with one outfit that could be considered dressy.  And we love It here. This is my half of the closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4201790
> 
> The bag holds the things I carry between Sacramento and Bodega Bay. The top drawer is my staging area for things that go back with me.  The drawers below hold sweatshirts, shoes, swim wear, and scarf, hat and gloves when it gets cold.  The big white thing on the shelf holds bedding for the guest bed.  I could organize it a bit to make it look a bit prettier. I’ll save that for our next visit.
> View attachment 4201791
> 
> And this is my half of thE dresser.  Top drawer is socks, undies and pajamas; midddle is T-shirt’s and shorts, and bottom drawer is exercise clothes. I use IKEA cloth boxes to organize things.



Love!!! We just came back from a visit to Bodega Bay! I would love to hear more about your cottage. May I message you?


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> Something I've been thinking about a lot is that minimalism makes more sense when you know your style.
> 
> I think part of the difficulty that I have in paring down my wardrobe is that I like having the fancy sequin dress, wide linen pants, funky digital print skirt, button down shirts, cashmere sweaters, avant garde sweeping unstructured duster, tight and short cheetah print dress, motorcycle boots, outdoorsy waterproof rain shell, cowboy boots, twin sets, 40s style vintage dresses, grungy faded jeans, preppy polos, etc.
> 
> I feel like my style basically consists of a bunch of costumes to suit my mood that day (or specific needs based on weather and activity) + variations on my basic work-week uniform of button down shirt, trousers, blazer, and scarf.
> 
> But it would sure be a lot easier if I could just focus on a look that feel like "my look." Does anyone else have this issue - trying to fit a maximalist aesthetic into a minimalist (or  just small) closet?


I don't think we need a uniform. I'm retired. I don't want a uniform. I want to wear whatever I feel like. For my lifestyle, I don't need a lot of clothes, but I can have variety.


----------



## cafecreme15

diane278 said:


> Tights and skirts sound like a great alternative, Cafecreme, Esq.
> 
> (I had to look up whether Esquire was appropriate for a female attorney....and the internet said it was. Hope it was right....sorry if it wasn’t.).



You and the internet are correct! All attorneys are esquire [emoji4]


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> Ladies, I don’t know whether this helps or all of you are beyond heels at this point. Here are some options that I use
> 
> These keep your foot positioned correctly in the shoe instead of slipping forward
> 
> These work in any heel
> 
> https://www.vivianlou.com/
> 
> These are thicker so I use them in boots
> 
> https://www.protalus.com/collections/shop
> 
> Then because sadly the only place I naturally get thinner as I age is the balls of my feet. I like these Bette than silicon ones or foot petals because they have more cushion. I stick them in the shoe VS directly on my feet per instructions
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Metatarsal-Felt-Foot-Pad-Thick/dp/B01K8QCYGI
> 
> If your feet sweat in the shoe, here is a semi-permanent sock option. My toes rub against the tops of some shoes and bug me. I used the gekks once and think they are ok. The permanency I don’t like.
> 
> https://www.mygekks.com/pages/customize
> 
> Finally if you tape your third and fourth toe together it alleviates pain from a nerve that gets triggered by wearing heels. I use bandaids
> 
> Other options that I have not tried are foot bumpers. Anyone else with tips?
> 
> Of course all of this may not be worth it to you, I mostly am in flats myself these days but I like a good heel occasionally.



I was wondering about the vivianLous...does it really redistribute pressure from balls of feet to heel? That would be a small miracle.  I dud not know about the 3rd and 4th toe tying. I will try this.  Man you are a wealth of information *Doloresmia*! Thanks


----------



## FugitiveRouge

cafecreme15 said:


> Not at all related to minimalism too excited not to share - some of you may remember from over the summer that I was feverishly studying for the bar exam. I just found out this morning that I passed! TPF was such a fun outlet for me when I was at my most stressed, so I wanted to share the good news!


Yay! That test is hugely stressful. Congratulations! Best wishes in your career


----------



## FugitiveRouge

festus said:


> Huge congrats!
> A few days ago you were debating a Dior vs a Hermes bag. I’d say get them both, as a reward for your success and all the hard work you put in!
> It’s still minimalist if you’re going to enjoy and use them, right?!


Oh yeah! The Hermes Herbag is pretty great as a casual femme briefcase for a lawyer.  I use the big one for work. It carries notebooks and files pretty well.


cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks so much everyone! It's funny, I actually don't really wear suits to work. I have 4 or 5, all in different colors (light gray, dark gray, navy, black, taupe), and am not planning on adding anymore. I wear more separates - blouses, skirts, dresses, trousers, blazers. Though I have always had the darndest time finding decent trousers; they are all so baggy and ill-fitting. So instead of trying to rely on heavily on trousers, I am considering wearing tights to stretch the season of skirts and dresses. I have always HATED tights, so it is a constant battle to find ones that don't make me want to rip my own legs off. I got a pair from Wolford this weekend. I think they're called the Pure 50? I wore them yesterday and they seemed promising, but they are expensive. Don't know if I want to go out and spend $300+ on tights...


... You could compromise and start with $50 or $100? Wolford stockings are nice. They last a good while, too. Plus, with 2 pairs, you have one clean and one in the wash. If you buy more than you need, you run the risk of not wearing it out but having the elastic start to decompose after time. 


textilegirl said:


> A woman after my own heart ; when I'm done with something, it's o-v-e-r.  (I've been 'done' with an ex or two in much the same way alas....)


 I wish I had been as decisive about some exes! It would have made life easier, I think.


----------



## textilegirl

whateve said:


> I don't think we need a uniform. I'm retired. I don't want a uniform. I want to wear whatever I feel like. For my lifestyle, I don't need a lot of clothes, but I can have variety.



I hear you whatev, a strict uniform feels unduly circumscribed for me, @ doloresmia it’s what gave me pause about Dakota Johnson’s look as a uniform.  I’d like my curation process to leave me with a core of properly fitting clothes that play well together, along with a few outlier pieces that suit my fancy.  Minimalism comes in for me in that I don’t want just a bunch of random stuff that has to be forced into some synergy on a daily basis.  The key is really examining what fundamental fashion principles work for me at this point in my life, including at this weight, and sticking to them. Would that it were as easy to do as it seems it should be.


----------



## doloresmia

essiedub said:


> I was wondering about the vivianLous...does it really redistribute pressure from balls of feet to heel? That would be a small miracle.  I dud not know about the 3rd and 4th toe tying. I will try this.  Man you are a wealth of information *Doloresmia*! Thanks



They definitely work for me.... but as genie27 said they may feel hard. I don’t know whether that is positioning or specific foot fit. I haven’t felt the issue Genie has but people’s feet are so different. 

The protalus are softer but really made more for boots or athletic shoes.


----------



## doloresmia

textilegirl said:


> I hear you whatev, a strict uniform feels unduly circumscribed for me, @ doloresmia it’s what gave me pause about Dakota Johnson’s look as a uniform.  I’d like my curation process to leave me with a core of properly fitting clothes that play well together, along with a few outlier pieces that suit my fancy.  Minimalism comes in for me in that I don’t want just a bunch of random stuff that has to be forced into some synergy on a daily basis.  The key is really examining what fundamental fashion principles work for me at this point in my life, including at this weight, and sticking to them. Would that it were as easy to do as it seems it should be.



I agree no need to go to Steve Jobs level of uniform. For me uniform is a specific silhouette and a black and neutral palette. Mostly I go for fits and fabrics that replicate athleisure comfort because in my last corporate role was running from 30 min meeting to 30 min meeting across buildings with no break. My clothes had to allow me to zip around like the silver surfer and not make me twitch after 10 hours.


----------



## diane278

textilegirl said:


> I hear you whatev, a strict uniform feels unduly circumscribed for me, @ doloresmia it’s what gave me pause about Dakota Johnson’s look as a uniform.  I’d like my curation process to leave me with a core of properly fitting clothes that play well together, along with a few outlier pieces that suit my fancy.  Minimalism comes in for me in that I don’t want just a bunch of random stuff that has to be forced into some synergy on a daily basis.  The key is really examining what fundamental fashion principles work for me at this point in my life, including at this weight, and sticking to them. Would that it were as easy to do as it seems it should be.


I’m finding it interesting how many different interpretations of the concepts of “uniform” and “minimalism” we have among us.  Food for thought....


----------



## Genie27

It takes a certain kind of mind to be ok with wearing the same silhouette 5-7 days a week. Steve Jobs and Zuckerberg come to mind. My BF pointed out someone’s closet in a movie where the charahad two weeks worth of identical suits. I pointed out that all these examples had multiple copies of said items. They didn’t wear the same items for days at a time.

Haha...I started writing this post in the morning and abandoned it to get ready for work...


----------



## cafecreme15

festus said:


> Huge congrats!
> A few days ago you were debating a Dior vs a Hermes bag. I’d say get them both, as a reward for your success and all the hard work you put in!
> It’s still minimalist if you’re going to enjoy and use them, right?!


I like the way you think!! Unfortunately my bank account probably does not LOL.



whateve said:


> Congratulations! What kind of law will you practice? My daughter is a lawyer for New York state.


Thank you! I do corporate work - mergers and acquisitions for now (doing a rotation to start).



FugitiveRouge said:


> Oh yeah! The Hermes Herbag is pretty great as a casual femme briefcase for a lawyer.  I use the big one for work. It carries notebooks and files pretty well.
> 
> ... You could compromise and start with $50 or $100? Wolford stockings are nice. They last a good while, too. Plus, with 2 pairs, you have one clean and one in the wash. If you buy more than you need, you run the risk of not wearing it out but having the elastic start to decompose after time.
> I wish I had been as decisive about some exes! It would have made life easier, I think.


Yes I definitely thing Herbag would be more useful as a bag I can bring to work than the LD, which doesn't seem to hold all that much. The Wolford stockings I started with were $61. Am just worried that by the time I build up a versatile stocking wardrobe composed of semi-sheer black, sheer black, opaque black, sheer nude, etc. I will already be in the hole for a couple hundred + dollars. Maybe I just need to do it a bit at a time so it is less painful.

I also feel bad buying more stockings because I have many unopened packs of knee-highs in my dresser, but those darn things do not stay up once the sticky elastic weakens after one wear.


----------



## Genie27

I may have not positioned the insolia just right, but I also have feet that are very sensitive to the tiniest bump or ridge in the sole. I can play with it some more. 

I am considering buying the couture and flats versions to see if they help. I have an arsenal of different foot pads etc.


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 , I went to H&M and bought inexpensive sheer tights, and Uniqlo and Muji both make opaque tights. Uniqlo also has Heat-Tech tights for really cold days. I have not been able to splurge on Wolfords as I am very rough with my tights. At $60 a pop, I can't do it just yet.

Also, if you ever have access to Japanese brands, they make super soft and comfy tights that last several washes. Amazing!! I bought a few in a store in London, but can't find any here locally, Muji were not as good, but better than department store quality.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I like the way you think!! Unfortunately my bank account probably does not LOL.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I do corporate work - mergers and acquisitions for now (doing a rotation to start).
> 
> 
> Yes I definitely thing Herbag would be more useful as a bag I can bring to work than the LD, which doesn't seem to hold all that much. The Wolford stockings I started with were $61. Am just worried that by the time I build up a versatile stocking wardrobe composed of semi-sheer black, sheer black, opaque black, sheer nude, etc. I will already be in the hole for a couple hundred + dollars. Maybe I just need to do it a bit at a time so it is less painful.
> 
> I also feel bad buying more stockings because I have many unopened packs of knee-highs in my dresser, but those darn things do not stay up once the sticky elastic weakens after one wear.



I’m a big believer in buying quality but stockings are a disposable product. Wolford runs just like any other brand. I have tried them. I buy Hanes silk reflections often from the discount website. I will pay more for nice opaque tights like wolford because they are more durable. But for sheer stockings don’t waste your money.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> I may have not positioned the insolia just right, but I also have feet that are very sensitive to the tiniest bump or ridge in the sole. I can play with it some more.
> 
> I am considering buying the couture and flats versions to see if they help. I have an arsenal of different foot pads etc.



I do too and have a crazy collection of foot pads, heel pads, etc. honestly I don’t know why shoe makers don’t build into the shoe

1. Moleskin or other like material interiors so that the interior doesn’t rub... and I am sure science has an appropriate material to avoid feet sweat or scent
2. Cushioning at the ball of foot
3. Cushioning at the heel and a slight indent so the heel doesn’t slip out
4. Something like the insolia or foot bumper to keep the foot from slipping forward and to correctly position weight

We already spend astronomical amounts on shoes, I personally would buy pretty shoes that did this but were more expensive. It goes to the shoe brand or the foot pad guys in any case.

I once a long time ago had a boyfriend with a best friend in the women’s shoe business. I would call the friend up all the time and give him my shoe ideas. That might be why we broke up?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 , I went to H&M and bought inexpensive sheer tights, and Uniqlo and Muji both make opaque tights. Uniqlo also has Heat-Tech tights for really cold days. I have not been able to splurge on Wolfords as I am very rough with my tights. At $60 a pop, I can't do it just yet.
> 
> Also, if you ever have access to Japanese brands, they make super soft and comfy tights that last several washes. Amazing!! I bought a few in a store in London, but can't find any here locally, Muji were not as good, but better than department store quality.





EmileH said:


> I’m a big believer in buying quality but stockings are a disposable product. Wolford runs just like any other brand. I have tried them. I buy Hanes silk reflections often from the discount website. I will pay more for nice opaque tights like wolford because they are more durable. But for sheer stockings don’t waste your money.


So it sounds like sheer tights are definitely not worth the Wolford premium, but perhaps more worth it for the thicker ones? I am so so picky with my tights - I can't tolerate a control top and the material has to be smooth as silk against my skin, nothing remotely itchy, and they cant sag in the crotch. I will def look into the heat tech tights for the dead of winter, Genie, and maybe some fleece lined ones too! Emile, how do you find the Hanes stockings? Bearable?


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> So it sounds like sheer tights are definitely not worth the Wolford premium, but perhaps more worth it for the thicker ones? I am so so picky with my tights - I can't tolerate a control top and the material has to be smooth as silk against my skin, nothing remotely itchy, and they cant sag in the crotch. I will def look into the heat tech tights for the dead of winter, Genie, and maybe some fleece lined ones too! Emile, how do you find the Hanes stockings? Bearable?



I have worn them for years. They are the only ones comfortable enough for me. They don’t sag or pull. They are nice and sheer and just stretchy enough. I like the black and off black. I find the nude colors too artificial looking so I don’t buy them. I found some other nude ones that work for me but I have to check my drawer at home. I wear black most often. I buy them from One Hanes place.


----------



## doloresmia

I am a sucker for brands that give back or are sustainable - everlane just launched this new line. I like a good puffer

https://www.everlane.com/renew?utm_...uyers_IG&utm_content=Renew-Diptych1_Marketing


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> I am a sucker for brands that give back or are sustainable - everlane just launched this new line. I like a good puffer
> 
> https://www.everlane.com/renew?utm_...uyers_IG&utm_content=Renew-Diptych1_Marketing



Brilliant!
That lavender ......
You are tempting us on a minimalist thread....


----------



## Genie27

I wanted to share this here - my new cashmere and glitter yarn skirt is finally complete. It’s sooo soft I can’t stop touching it!

I need to figure out the rest of the outfit as it’s a little tricky to accessorize.

This is to stop me from buying more Chanel winter skirts. Next up I should probably make a sweater dress but that may take forever.


----------



## whateve

Genie27 said:


> I wanted to share this here - my new cashmere and glitter yarn skirt is finally complete. It’s sooo soft I can’t stop touching it!
> 
> I need to figure out the rest of the outfit as it’s a little tricky to accessorize.
> 
> This is to stop me from buying more Chanel winter skirts. Next up I should probably make a sweater dress but that may take forever.


Looks great! I made a sweater dress once. It does take forever, but not any longer than making baby clothes with teeny tiny needles.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I wanted to share this here - my new cashmere and glitter yarn skirt is finally complete. It’s sooo soft I can’t stop touching it!
> 
> I need to figure out the rest of the outfit as it’s a little tricky to accessorize.
> 
> This is to stop me from buying more Chanel winter skirts. Next up I should probably make a sweater dress but that may take forever.


Wow! It's beautiful! 
That is talent - I could never do that!


----------



## Genie27

whateve said:


> Looks great! I made a sweater dress once. It does take forever, but not any longer than making baby clothes with teeny tiny needles.


Call me a glutton for punishment - I used 2.25 mm needles on this skirt.


----------



## whateve

Genie27 said:


> Call me a glutton for punishment - I used 2.25 mm needles on this skirt.


OMG, you are! I'm in awe!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Genie27 said:


> It takes a certain kind of mind to be ok with wearing the same silhouette 5-7 days a week. Steve Jobs and Zuckerberg come to mind. My BF pointed out someone’s closet in a movie where the charahad two weeks worth of identical suits. I pointed out that all these examples had multiple copies of said items. They didn’t wear the same items for days at a time.
> 
> Haha...I started writing this post in the morning and abandoned it to get ready for work...



you almost forgot the episode of Seinfeld where he dated the woman with whom they couldn't determine if she was wearing the same article of clothing day in and day out, or if she had a whole closet of 'uniform' copies !! 



Genie27 said:


> I wanted to share this here - my new cashmere and glitter yarn skirt is finally complete. It’s sooo soft I can’t stop touching it!
> 
> I need to figure out the rest of the outfit as it’s a little tricky to accessorize.
> 
> This is to stop me from buying more Chanel winter skirts. Next up I should probably make a sweater dress but that may take forever.



Fellow yarn/needlework junkie here, any details on the brand,etc. of yarn?


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Brilliant!
> That lavender ......
> You are tempting us on a minimalist thread....



I know I know but only with good things. The plastic bottle ticker kills me

https://apple.news/AhE96ZvOpToSfhd9qWiKVYw

It is a hit! [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Call me a glutton for punishment - I used 2.25 mm needles on this skirt.



Whoa....


----------



## diane278

Let’s just cut to the chase.
This “minimalist closet” thread title is pretty much a disguise for the real subject matter covered here:

The universal need for black pants, but how many?
The superiority of Toto toilets;
How much toilet paper is adequate to survive an apocalypse;
Organizing closets;
The best Style apps;
Foot care for wearing heels;
‘Hoarders’ as a warning device;
Knitting on needles so small they can be used in an emergency for surgical suturing;
What is a “uniform” and who wants to wear one;
Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
Please add anything I’ve missed. These are just off the top of my empty little head.
There’s real work going on around here....no wonder I love this place so much!!! 
This is the Most.Fun.Thread.Ever.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

diane278 said:


> Let’s just cut to the chase.
> This “minimalist closet” thread title is pretty much a disguise for the real subject matter covered here:
> 
> The universal need for black pants, but how many?
> The superiority of Toto toilets;
> How much toilet paper is adequate to survive an apocalypse;
> Organizing closets;
> The best Style apps;
> Foot care for wearing heels;
> ‘Hoarders’ as a warning device;
> Knitting on needles so small they can be used in an emergency for surgical suturing;
> What is a “uniform” and who wants to wear one;
> Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
> Please add anything I’ve missed. These are just off the top of my empty little head.
> There’s real work going on around here....no wonder I love this place so much!!!
> This is the Most.Fun.Thread.Ever.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Let’s just cut to the chase.
> This “minimalist closet” thread title is pretty much a disguise for the real subject matter covered here:
> 
> The universal need for black pants, but how many?
> The superiority of Toto toilets;
> How much toilet paper is adequate to survive an apocalypse;
> Organizing closets;
> The best Style apps;
> Foot care for wearing heels;
> ‘Hoarders’ as a warning device;
> Knitting on needles so small they can be used in an emergency for surgical suturing;
> What is a “uniform” and who wants to wear one;
> Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
> Please add anything I’ve missed. These are just off the top of my empty little head.
> There’s real work going on around here....no wonder I love this place so much!!!
> This is the Most.Fun.Thread.Ever.



We might have to change the thread title. I just read a Vogue article about a design and one of the designers featured said minimalism is dead. He said wallpaper and chintz are back.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I know I know but only with good things. The plastic bottle ticker kills me
> 
> https://apple.news/AhE96ZvOpToSfhd9qWiKVYw
> 
> It is a hit! [emoji3]




You really do post the best links!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Let’s just cut to the chase.
> This “minimalist closet” thread title is pretty much a disguise for the real subject matter covered here:
> 
> The universal need for black pants, but how many?
> The superiority of Toto toilets;
> How much toilet paper is adequate to survive an apocalypse;
> Organizing closets;
> The best Style apps;
> Foot care for wearing heels;
> ‘Hoarders’ as a warning device;
> Knitting on needles so small they can be used in an emergency for surgical suturing;
> What is a “uniform” and who wants to wear one;
> Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
> Please add anything I’ve missed. These are just off the top of my empty little head.
> There’s real work going on around here....no wonder I love this place so much!!!
> This is the Most.Fun.Thread.Ever.




Ooh maybe add post retail therapy therapy, yummy cake recipes and fashion advice. And also a place to share links of very cool and interesting things you didn’t know you needed to know about.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> We might have to change the thread title. I just read a Vogue article about a design and one of the designers featured said minimalism is dead. He said wallpaper and chintz are back.


Well, that explains it. The paintings I’ve purchased in the past two years, I’ve framed in rather ornate frames.  I wondered what had gotten into me.  I just thought it was another part of menopause....but I guess it was cosmic energy....with a menopause chaser.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

cafecreme15 said:


> The Wolford stockings I started with were $61. Am just worried that by the time I build up a versatile stocking wardrobe composed of semi-sheer black, sheer black, opaque black, sheer nude, etc. I will already be in the hole for a couple hundred + dollars. Maybe I just need to do it a bit at a time so it is less painful.
> 
> I also feel bad buying more stockings because I have many unopened packs of knee-highs in my dresser, but those darn things do not stay up once the sticky elastic weakens after one wear.


I think it's better to go slow and buy one pair at a time on an as-needed basis anyways and try alternatives. 



Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 , I went to H&M and bought inexpensive sheer tights, and Uniqlo and Muji both make opaque tights. Uniqlo also has Heat-Tech tights for really cold days. I have not been able to splurge on Wolfords as I am very rough with my tights. At $60 a pop, I can't do it just yet.
> 
> Also, if you ever have access to Japanese brands, they make super soft and comfy tights that last several washes. Amazing!! I bought a few in a store in London, but can't find any here locally, Muji were not as good, but better than department store quality.


I've heard really good things about Uniqlo heattec, but haven't tried them yet. Maybe this winter?



EmileH said:


> I’m a big believer in buying quality but stockings are a disposable product. Wolford runs just like any other brand. I have tried them. I buy Hanes silk reflections often from the discount website. I will pay more for nice opaque tights like wolford because they are more durable. But for sheer stockings don’t waste your money.


 I had the opposite experience! Wolford sheers will run, but not nearly as easily as my cheap stockings. I have a pair of opaque stockings as well, but find them almost interchangeable with my Capezio dance tights. Their performance and feel are almost the same. Maybe I should try the Hanes brand for sheers, too?



cafecreme15 said:


> So it sounds like sheer tights are definitely not worth the Wolford premium, but perhaps more worth it for the thicker ones? I am so so picky with my tights - I can't tolerate a control top and the material has to be smooth as silk against my skin, nothing remotely itchy, and they cant sag in the crotch. I will def look into the heat tech tights for the dead of winter, Genie, and maybe some fleece lined ones too! Emile, how do you find the Hanes stockings? Bearable?


 I love fleece tights. They're a little bulky, but I like the feeling of fuzzy leggings. The fit isn't awesome, though. I think you give up some elasticity for the fluff. Maybe worth a try, though.


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> I think it's better to go slow and buy one pair at a time on an as-needed basis anyways and try alternatives.
> 
> 
> I've heard really good things about Uniqlo heattec, but haven't tried them yet. Maybe this winter?
> 
> I had the opposite experience! Wolford sheers will run, but not nearly as easily as my cheap stockings. I have a pair of opaque stockings as well, but find them almost interchangeable with my Capezio dance tights. Their performance and feel are almost the same. Maybe I should try the Hanes brand for sheers, too?
> 
> I love fleece tights. They're a little bulky, but I like the feeling of fuzzy leggings. The fit isn't awesome, though. I think you give up some elasticity for the fluff. Maybe worth a try, though.


I live in Uniqlo Heattech shirts in the winter. They allow me to keep warm without looking like I'm bundled up, since I'm always colder than everyone else.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> Let’s just cut to the chase.
> This “minimalist closet” thread title is pretty much a disguise for the real subject matter covered here:
> 
> The universal need for black pants, but how many?
> The superiority of Toto toilets;
> How much toilet paper is adequate to survive an apocalypse;
> Organizing closets;
> The best Style apps;
> Foot care for wearing heels;
> ‘Hoarders’ as a warning device;
> Knitting on needles so small they can be used in an emergency for surgical suturing;
> What is a “uniform” and who wants to wear one;
> Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
> Please add anything I’ve missed. These are just off the top of my empty little head.
> There’s real work going on around here....no wonder I love this place so much!!!
> This is the Most.Fun.Thread.Ever.





doloresmia said:


> We might have to change the thread title. I just read a Vogue article about a design and one of the designers featured said minimalism is dead. He said wallpaper and chintz are back.





festus said:


> Ooh maybe add post retail therapy therapy, yummy cake recipes and fashion advice. And also a place to share links of very cool and interesting things you didn’t know you needed to know about.


I feel like a high schooler who cut class and hid in an empty classroom with bunch of cool kids chatting about important life and fashion things. Someone who wanders in looking for discussion focused on minimalist closets might be confused by all this activity. I can't believe that the thread started in 2014 with a very focused and disciplined discussion on minimalist closet cleaning techniques!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I guess the use of the word "uniform" was controversial. I didn't mean that in the Steve Jobs or Seinfeld way. 

Maybe "formula" would have been more appropriate to describe my weekday work wear? Shirt, pant, jacket, and sometimes skirt or dress. 

But that formula aside, I think the thing I was trying to get at is the idea that defining or identifying personal "style" is a way of paring down a wardrobe to an essence. 

Without a clearly defined personal style sense, I have quite a few things that I wear a few times a year and a very small number of items I wear all the time (3 pairs of black pants, leather jacket, black blazer, and denim jacket). 

And yes. The perfect # of black pants for me is 3.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> I guess the use of the word "uniform" was controversial. I didn't mean that in the Steve Jobs or Seinfeld way.
> 
> Maybe "formula" would have been more appropriate to describe my weekday work wear? Shirt, pant, jacket, and sometimes skirt or dress.
> 
> But that formula aside, I think the thing I was trying to get at is the idea that defining or identifying personal "style" is a way of paring down a wardrobe to an essence.
> 
> Without a clearly defined personal style sense, I have quite a few things that I wear a few times a year and a very small number of items I wear all the time (3 pairs of black pants, leather jacket, black blazer, and denim jacket).
> 
> And yes. The perfect # of black pants for me is 3.



I read your original post and I really wanted to respond but then I got busy. Sorry for just popping in and out. 

I think I understand what you mean. I felt a bit frustrated with myself that I could not pick one style and stick with it. My friend who truly has a beautiful minimalist style, which I would call sleek contemporary, dresses beautifully with much less than me. But I cannot narrow it down that much. Somedays I want sleek contemporary minimalism. Others I want a girlie chanel outfit that’s more elaborate. Somedays I want parisian sophisticate. And others I want luxurious comfort. My choices probably are not as varied as yours, but I think its ok to want to play with style and not wear one set uniform. Others here have defined minimalism as having as much as you use and no more. You use these items. They bring you joy. It’s all good. Minimalism seems to be a spectrum and we all fall somewhere on it. The relative with whom I travelled recently likes to constantly have new outfits so if something doesn’t wear well over time she does not care. She gets one or two wears and throws it out for something new. I’d say that’s not minimalism but that’s also not what you and I are describing. 

I still get pangs of guilt that I cannot choose one coherent style. I feel like having one coherent style is a sign of wardrobe maturity. What helps me a bit is to see that many of my items can span each of my style categories, so my style is somewhat coherent. It’s just uniquely me. I can see this better when I stop adding more stuff to the mix and just work with that I have.

I have a few go to silhouettes. They make life easier, but I like to play too. Slim ankle pants have been my go to but last year I added fuller cropped pants and last week I found a pair of full length wider leg pants. The challenge now is  finding things in my closet that go with them without going out and buying more! They were not super expensive so it’s a bit of an experiment that I am drawn to trying for a bit of a change. I think the correct number of black pants for me might be 6. ‍♀️

Stockings: which wolford sheers do you buy? They do make realistic nude shades, which I know are out of fashion but this is New England and I’m not going bare legged in February. I tried several from wolford and they all ran on the first wear. I only buy jet and barely black from Hanes. The nudes look fake. As far as tights I do really like the wolford. They feel more luxurious to me. I particularly like their semi opaque tights. My favorite Hanes style like this was discontinued. I have also liked Donna Karan stockings and tights in the past.


----------



## festus

whateve said:


> I live in Uniqlo Heattech shirts in the winter. They allow me to keep warm without looking like I'm bundled up, since I'm always colder than everyone else.




+1 [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Just for fun I’m sharing this fabulous outfit that I saw last Sunday in Paris. Wide legged black trousers with sneakers and a short belted little jacket. The french always get it just right.


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> Just for fun I’m sharing this fabulous outfit that I saw last Sunday in Paris. Wide legged black trousers with sneakers and a short belted little jacket. The french always get it just right.
> 
> View attachment 4232517


Yes they do! The proportions are just perfect! 

I wore separates / pants almost every day for a few years - long in winter, shorts and skirts in summer. That was my workday uniform.  Then I bought OTK boots and they were a game changer as I could wear skirts year-round. 

I also added sweater dresses and now I hardly reach for my pants. My sweet spot in terms of item count is around 40 - tops, bottoms and dresses. But each category is further split into seasonal items eg 10 prs of shorts, 9 long pants, 6 cocktail dresses, 10 casual summer dresses etc. 

I’m going to call it wardrobe mindfulness - where I don’t buy more of a category that is already overflowing. I can also see at a glance where items are looking shabby and need replacing.


----------



## EmileH

Genie27 said:


> Yes they do! The proportions are just perfect!
> 
> I wore separates / pants almost every day for a few years - long in winter, shorts and skirts in summer. That was my workday uniform.  Then I bought OTK boots and they were a game changer as I could wear skirts year-round.
> 
> I also added sweater dresses and now I hardly reach for my pants. My sweet spot in terms of item count is around 40 - tops, bottoms and dresses. But each category is further split into seasonal items eg 10 prs of shorts, 9 long pants, 6 cocktail dresses, 10 casual summer dresses etc.
> 
> I’m going to call it wardrobe mindfulness - where I don’t buy more of a category that is already overflowing. I can also see at a glance where items are looking shabby and need replacing.



I like that. Mindfulness is a better description for where I want to be than minimalist. 

Your skirt is gorgeous! You are so talented, I was meaning to message you last night and I fell asleep.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> I live in Uniqlo Heattech shirts in the winter. They allow me to keep warm without looking like I'm bundled up, since I'm always colder than everyone else.


I wear a first-layer scoop neck sleeveless camisole-shaped undershirt ALL THE TIME, even in summer because I hate feeling cold air on my lower back. My favorites (Martin + Osa, who went out of business) are starting to wear out. Any suggestions for an easy-care skin-tight base layer?


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> I read your original post and I really wanted to respond but then I got busy. Sorry for just popping in and out.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I felt a bit frustrated with myself that I could not pick one style and stick with it. My friend who truly has a beautiful minimalist style, which I would call sleek contemporary, dresses beautifully with much less than me. But I cannot narrow it down that much. Somedays I want sleek contemporary minimalism. Others I want a girlie chanel outfit that’s more elaborate. Somedays I want parisian sophisticate. And others I want luxurious comfort. My choices probably are not as varied as yours, but I think its ok to want to play with style and not wear one set uniform. Others here have defined minimalism as having as much as you use and no more. You use these items. They bring you joy. It’s all good. Minimalism seems to be a spectrum and we all fall somewhere on it. The relative with whom I travelled recently likes to constantly have new outfits so if something doesn’t wear well over time she does not care. She gets one or two wears and throws it out for something new. I’d say that’s not minimalism but that’s also not what you and I are describing.
> 
> I still get pangs of guilt that I cannot choose one coherent style. I feel like having one coherent style is a sign of wardrobe maturity. What helps me a bit is to see that many of my items can span each of my style categories, so my style is somewhat coherent. It’s just uniquely me. I can see this better when I stop adding more stuff to the mix and just work with that I have.
> 
> I have a few go to silhouettes. They make life easier, but I like to play too. Slim ankle pants have been my go to but last year I added fuller cropped pants and last week I found a pair of full length wider leg pants. The challenge now is  finding things in my closet that go with them without going out and buying more! They were not super expensive so it’s a bit of an experiment that I am drawn to trying for a bit of a change. I think the correct number of black pants for me might be 6. ‍♀️
> 
> Stockings: which wolford sheers do you buy? They do make realistic nude shades, which I know are out of fashion but this is New England and I’m not going bare legged in February. I tried several from wolford and they all ran on the first wear. I only buy jet and barely black from Hanes. The nudes look fake. As far as tights I do really like the wolford. They feel more luxurious to me. I particularly like their semi opaque tights. My favorite Hanes style like this was discontinued. I have also liked Donna Karan stockings and tights in the past.


Great post.  You *do* have a coherent style. It has expressive variations that fit your mood and situation. I am also a slim cut trouser person - looking forward to seeing how you style your new wide-leg pants. 
6 Black trousers sounds about right, but I also need about 6 navy as well. And a few dark grey......


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Just for fun I’m sharing this fabulous outfit that I saw last Sunday in Paris. Wide legged black trousers with sneakers and a short belted little jacket. The french always get it just right.
> 
> View attachment 4232517


Yes. With these trousers everything else needs to be really tight.


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> I wear a first-layer scoop neck sleeveless camisole-shaped undershirt ALL THE TIME, even in summer because I hate feeling cold air on my lower back. My favorites (Martin + Osa, who went out of business) are starting to wear out. Any suggestions for an easy-care skin-tight base layer?


I just bought a top from this line to wear instead of a body suit:
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women/airism-collection

I thought it felt a bit plastic-y but that may be because I don't like skin tight layers, and comparing to my soft cotton Ts. It did feel quite comfortable in terms of shoulder fit and movement, as well as airiness.

I bought a large based on their size guide, but if I find it useful, I will buy an XL for comfort. It is very clingy especially under the bust and I don't like that.


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Great post.  You *do* have a coherent style. It has expressive variations that fit your mood and situation. I am also a slim cut trouser person - looking forward to seeing how you style your new wide-leg pants.
> 6 Black trousers sounds about right, but I also need about 6 navy as well. And a few dark grey......


Haha, sounds like me!


----------



## Genie27

EmileH said:


> I like that. Mindfulness is a better description for where I want to be than minimalist.
> 
> Your skirt is gorgeous! You are so talented, I was meaning to message you last night and I fell asleep.


Thank you! You're probably still jet-lagged after that beautiful trip!


----------



## textilegirl

Genie27 said:


> I just bought a top from this line to wear instead of a body suit:
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women/airism-collection
> 
> I thought it felt a bit plastic-y but that may be because I don't like skin tight layers, and comparing to my soft cotton Ts. It did feel quite comfortable in terms of shoulder fit and movement, as well as airiness.
> 
> I bought a large based on their size guide, but if I find it useful, I will buy an XL for comfort. It is very clingy especially under the bust and I don't like that.


+1 for uniqlo airism; I've not tried the heattech line but highly recommend this for an underliner. 

and *Genie27*, I bow down to your incredible knitting skills; my trials with super fine needles did. not. go. well.


----------



## grietje

$500 later I am eagerly awaiting my order from Everlane. Gosh their stuff is so simple!  I love it!!!  I got a puffy, cashmere waffle turtleneck, wrap dress and wide leg crop pants.

Thank you and darn you for sharing the site!


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> Great post.  You *do* have a coherent style. It has expressive variations that fit your mood and situation. I am also a slim cut trouser person - looking forward to seeing how you style your new wide-leg pants.
> 6 Black trousers sounds about right, but I also need about 6 navy as well. And a few dark grey......



I’m kind of kicking myself for not buying the pants in navy too but I want to try out one pair first. My legs are the skinniest part of me so I’m not sure wide leg trousers will be my best look, but I’ll see how it goes. Of course the woman in the photo is tall and thin. That helps.

I do feel that trouser shapes can somewhat date an outfit. People used to talk about changes in fashion in terms of changes in skirt lengths. I think anything goes now as far as skirt length, but trouser shapes change and can look outdated. Few of us are wearing the low cut bootcuts that were popular in the 90s. The pendulum swung to skinny and super skinny cuts. Now I feel like it’s swinging back to more straight leg and wider styles. I have not quite figured this out. It’s all percolating through my mind at this point. I’d love to hear insight from others. Of course I still saw a lot of skinny cuts in Paris, but they are all so thin that I think that’s their norm. 

Dolores, question for you: when your outfits are luxurious athleisure are you wearing lululemon or something else? 

Ughh I made myself wear my slightly too tight trousers today to get myself back on my diet. I am sooo miserable today. [emoji51]


----------



## whateve

EmileH said:


> I’m kind of kicking myself for not buying the pants in navy too but I want to try out one pair first. My legs are the skinniest part of me so I’m not sure wide leg trousers will be my best look, but I’ll see how it goes. Of course the woman in the photo is tall and thin. That helps.
> 
> I do feel that trouser shapes can somewhat date an outfit. People used to talk about changes in fashion in terms of changes in skirt lengths. I think anything goes now as far as skirt length, but trouser shapes change and can look outdated. Few of us are wearing the low cut bootcuts that were popular in the 90s. The pendulum swung to skinny and super skinny cuts. Now I feel like it’s swinging back to more straight leg and wider styles. I have not quite figured this out. It’s all percolating through my mind at this point. I’d love to hear insight from others. Of course I still saw a lot of skinny cuts in Paris, but they are all so thin that I think that’s their norm.
> 
> Dolores, question for you: when your outfits are luxurious athleisure are you wearing lululemon or something else?
> 
> Ughh I made myself wear my slightly too tight trousers today to get myself back on my diet. I am sooo miserable today. [emoji51]


When skinny jeans first came into fashion, I said I'll never wear those - they make people look out of proportion. Then a little later, skinny jeans were all I was getting. I'm still wearing them now that wider styles are coming back in. I have skinny legs so even the super skinny styles don't look skin tight on me. I don't know if I'll get on the bandwagon eventually, but that seems to be my pattern. My daughter just gave me 3 pairs of boot cut that fit well, so I'll probably start wearing those. She says that she only wears skinny jeans when she wears boots, because the boots balance them out. However, she is much hippier than me, so that might be more important for her than me. I wear a lot of boots in the winter so I'll probably stay in my skinnies so I can tuck them in. I think that whatever makes you feel that you look good is what you should wear.


----------



## whateve

momasaurus said:


> I wear a first-layer scoop neck sleeveless camisole-shaped undershirt ALL THE TIME, even in summer because I hate feeling cold air on my lower back. My favorites (Martin + Osa, who went out of business) are starting to wear out. Any suggestions for an easy-care skin-tight base layer?





Genie27 said:


> I just bought a top from this line to wear instead of a body suit:
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women/airism-collection
> 
> I thought it felt a bit plastic-y but that may be because I don't like skin tight layers, and comparing to my soft cotton Ts. It did feel quite comfortable in terms of shoulder fit and movement, as well as airiness.
> 
> I bought a large based on their size guide, but if I find it useful, I will buy an XL for comfort. It is very clingy especially under the bust and I don't like that.





textilegirl said:


> +1 for uniqlo airism; I've not tried the heattech line but highly recommend this for an underliner.
> 
> and *Genie27*, I bow down to your incredible knitting skills; my trials with super fine needles did. not. go. well.


I've never tried airism but heattech makes a camisole style that would be great for winter, although in the winter I wear the long sleeve version under my sweaters.

I can't remember where I saw them but someone made some silk knit camisoles that I was thinking about trying.


----------



## EmileH

whateve said:


> When skinny jeans first came into fashion, I said I'll never wear those - they make people look out of proportion. Then a little later, skinny jeans were all I was getting. I'm still wearing them now that wider styles are coming back in. I have skinny legs so even the super skinny styles don't look skin tight on me. I don't know if I'll get on the bandwagon eventually, but that seems to be my pattern. My daughter just gave me 3 pairs of boot cut that fit well, so I'll probably start wearing those. She says that she only wears skinny jeans when she wears boots, because the boots balance them out. However, she is much hippier than me, so that might be more important for her than me. I wear a lot of boots in the winter so I'll probably stay in my skinnies so I can tuck them in. I think that whatever makes you feel that you look good is what you should wear.



Yes, no matter what I’m saving my skinny and super skinnies for boots.


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I guess the use of the word "uniform" was controversial. I didn't mean that in the Steve Jobs or Seinfeld way.
> Maybe "formula" would have been more appropriate to describe my weekday work wear? Shirt, pant, jacket, and sometimes skirt or dress.
> But that formula aside, I think the thing I was trying to get at is the idea that defining or identifying personal "style" is a way of paring down a wardrobe to an essence.
> Without a clearly defined personal style sense, I have quite a few things that I wear a few times a year and a very small number of items I wear all the time (3 pairs of black pants, leather jacket, black blazer, and denim jacket).
> And yes. The perfect # of black pants for me is 3.


One of the things I love most about this thread is that there are so many diverse views....and use of defining terms.  Personally, I didn’t see your use of “uniform” as controversial at all.  Despite the past three years of my tunic/jean ‘uniform/style’ I find myself thinking about moving into mostly dresses, as then I could just pick one thing to put on and be done. Basically, my goal would be grab one dress and some tights/leggings and be dressed for the day.  However, I’m not sure, in reality, it would work.


----------



## textilegirl

Skinny vs wide:  I guess I'm out of step once again because I stuck to wide and boot legs when everyone went skinny and am now shifting a bit to skinny.  I love the flow of wide-legged pants and when balanced with a waist-defining belt or cropped shirt/sweater I think they look 'ok' on me (that's as far as I'll go; I don't especially like the way I look but that's for another thread I suppose, LOL!).  I've come around to the tunic/skinny pants look thanks to Eileen Fisher and I suppose it fits the athleisure category for me; it's a supremely comfortable uniform (of sorts).  I think I like to wear what I want, and don't much care how close I hew to current fashion trends.


----------



## festus

textilegirl said:


> Skinny vs wide:  I guess I'm out of step once again because I stuck to wide and boot legs when everyone went skinny and am now shifting a bit to skinny.  I love the flow of wide-legged pants and when balanced with a waist-defining belt or cropped shirt/sweater I think they look 'ok' on me (that's as far as I'll go; I don't especially like the way I look but that's for another thread I suppose, LOL!).  I've come around to the tunic/skinny pants look thanks to Eileen Fisher and I suppose it fits the athleisure category for me; it's a supremely comfortable uniform (of sorts).  I think I like to wear what I want, and don't much care how close I hew to current fashion trends.



I don't follow fashion trends if they don't suit my body type.  The skinny/super skinny/bootleg/wide thing is an issue for me.  I have large calves for my size (from my running days) and skinny jeans look terrible on me unless they are tucked into boots, which aren't always easy to find anyway given the calf thing.  I buy cigarette leg jeans and they look like skinny jeans on me.  I'm happy straight and wide leg pants are back in!  Skirts are another thing- as long as the skirt cuts my legs at the correct spot I'm fine.  

I'm a big fan of Wolford Synergy tights.  I've also tried the Spanx thick tights and I find my legs are less tired if I've been on my feet a lot during the day when I wear these.  Sheers are another story- the colour is often wrong and they snag if I even look at them sideways.  The thicker Wolford/Spanx ones last a whole season if I'm careful.  They end up with little snags (not runs) where knee length boots rub so I have separate boot ones and non-boot ones.


----------



## festus

whateve said:


> I've never tried airism but heattech makes a camisole style that would be great for winter, although in the winter I wear the long sleeve version under my sweaters.
> 
> I can't remember where I saw them but someone made some silk knit camisoles that I was thinking about trying.




I like that the heattech tops from Uniqlo come in different thicknesses (currently wearing a thin navy one under my cardigan).  I haven't tried their airism line but would like to.  The silk knit camis sound perfect- please share the info when you track it down!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> I’m kind of kicking myself for not buying the pants in navy too but I want to try out one pair first. My legs are the skinniest part of me so I’m not sure wide leg trousers will be my best look, but I’ll see how it goes. Of course the woman in the photo is tall and thin. That helps.
> 
> I do feel that trouser shapes can somewhat date an outfit. People used to talk about changes in fashion in terms of changes in skirt lengths. I think anything goes now as far as skirt length, but trouser shapes change and can look outdated. Few of us are wearing the low cut bootcuts that were popular in the 90s. The pendulum swung to skinny and super skinny cuts. Now I feel like it’s swinging back to more straight leg and wider styles. I have not quite figured this out. It’s all percolating through my mind at this point. I’d love to hear insight from others. Of course I still saw a lot of skinny cuts in Paris, but they are all so thin that I think that’s their norm.
> 
> Dolores, question for you: when your outfits are luxurious athleisure are you wearing lululemon or something else?
> 
> Ughh I made myself wear my slightly too tight trousers today to get myself back on my diet. I am sooo miserable today. [emoji51]



Welcome back!  I hope your jet lag isn't too bad.  
Do you like your new wide pants?  I'm always on the lookout for nice ones (big calves).


----------



## EmileH

Agree with everyone here that if a trend doesn’t work for one’s body type they shouldn’t follow it, I’ll probably still wear slim cuts but I’m transitioning more to cigarette than skinny. I wore my Alexander McQueen cropped wide leg pants today. They are not super wide but they are flowy. The longer ones that I just bought are also not super wide. I like them for a change. I tried on multiple pairs of wider leg pants over the past year and most looked terrible on me. I think these will work for me. 

Diane dresses are so easy. I love them in the summer. I think you live in a warm climate but you will still probably have to tackle the problem of a sweater or jacket for cooler temperatures. I plan to try Dolores’s tip about boleros when I can. 

Thank you festus. The jet lag is not too bad. The harder part is my sadness to not be in France. I really love it there.


----------



## EmileH

These are the Alexander McQueen cropped trousers. This is last year when I was 15 lbs lighter. Today wasn’t as cold so I wore them with louboutin block heel pumps and bare legs.


----------



## whateve

EmileH said:


> These are the Alexander McQueen cropped trousers. This is last year when I was 15 lbs lighter. Today wasn’t as cold so I wore them with louboutin block heel pumps and bare legs.
> 
> View attachment 4232979


They look great on you. I think I could never wear any cropped pants unless I wore them with boots. My skinny calves would look stupid.


----------



## EmileH

whateve said:


> They look great on you. I think I could never wear any cropped pants unless I wore them with boots. My skinny calves would look stupid.



Thank you. These come just above my ankle so I think you would be fine, I have very scrawny calves.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> I just bought a top from this line to wear instead of a body suit:
> https://www.uniqlo.com/us/en/women/airism-collection
> 
> I thought it felt a bit plastic-y but that may be because I don't like skin tight layers, and comparing to my soft cotton Ts. It did feel quite comfortable in terms of shoulder fit and movement, as well as airiness.
> 
> I bought a large based on their size guide, but if I find it useful, I will buy an XL for comfort. It is very clingy especially under the bust and I don't like that.



Thanks for the info! Will check it out when I’m back at a computer.


----------



## Moirai

@cafecreme15 Big Congrats on passing the Bar!!! 
@Genie27 Your skirt is beautiful! You are very talented!!!
@EmileH I love that outfit on you. Very chic!!! The fitted Chanel jacket with cropped trousers are perfect together.

I'm enjoying the conversations when I can. You ladies are so witty and intelligent! Regarding wide-legged pants, they look great on others but since I have a long torso, I think they will make me look shorter.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Well, that explains it. The paintings I’ve purchased in the past two years, I’ve framed in rather ornate frames.  I wondered what had gotten into me.  I just thought it was another part of menopause....but I guess it was cosmic energy....with a menopause chaser.



We would only blame menopause if you ended up wearing stripes and florals in cacophonous colors. If minimalism is over we blame the Cosmic pendulum swings that have brought the eighties and nineties back fashion wise. Not super favorite decades of mine....


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I read your original post and I really wanted to respond but then I got busy. Sorry for just popping in and out.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I felt a bit frustrated with myself that I could not pick one style and stick with it. My friend who truly has a beautiful minimalist style, which I would call sleek contemporary, dresses beautifully with much less than me. But I cannot narrow it down that much. Somedays I want sleek contemporary minimalism. Others I want a girlie chanel outfit that’s more elaborate. Somedays I want parisian sophisticate. And others I want luxurious comfort. My choices probably are not as varied as yours, but I think its ok to want to play with style and not wear one set uniform. Others here have defined minimalism as having as much as you use and no more. You use these items. They bring you joy. It’s all good. Minimalism seems to be a spectrum and we all fall somewhere on it. The relative with whom I travelled recently likes to constantly have new outfits so if something doesn’t wear well over time she does not care. She gets one or two wears and throws it out for something new. I’d say that’s not minimalism but that’s also not what you and I are describing.
> 
> I still get pangs of guilt that I cannot choose one coherent style. I feel like having one coherent style is a sign of wardrobe maturity. What helps me a bit is to see that many of my items can span each of my style categories, so my style is somewhat coherent. It’s just uniquely me. I can see this better when I stop adding more stuff to the mix and just work with that I have.
> 
> I have a few go to silhouettes. They make life easier, but I like to play too. Slim ankle pants have been my go to but last year I added fuller cropped pants and last week I found a pair of full length wider leg pants. The challenge now is  finding things in my closet that go with them without going out and buying more! They were not super expensive so it’s a bit of an experiment that I am drawn to trying for a bit of a change. I think the correct number of black pants for me might be 6. ‍♀️
> 
> Stockings: which wolford sheers do you buy? They do make realistic nude shades, which I know are out of fashion but this is New England and I’m not going bare legged in February. I tried several from wolford and they all ran on the first wear. I only buy jet and barely black from Hanes. The nudes look fake. As far as tights I do really like the wolford. They feel more luxurious to me. I particularly like their semi opaque tights. My favorite Hanes style like this was discontinued. I have also liked Donna Karan stockings and tights in the past.



Yes! Lovely post. ITA


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I’m kind of kicking myself for not buying the pants in navy too but I want to try out one pair first. My legs are the skinniest part of me so I’m not sure wide leg trousers will be my best look, but I’ll see how it goes. Of course the woman in the photo is tall and thin. That helps.
> 
> I do feel that trouser shapes can somewhat date an outfit. People used to talk about changes in fashion in terms of changes in skirt lengths. I think anything goes now as far as skirt length, but trouser shapes change and can look outdated. Few of us are wearing the low cut bootcuts that were popular in the 90s. The pendulum swung to skinny and super skinny cuts. Now I feel like it’s swinging back to more straight leg and wider styles. I have not quite figured this out. It’s all percolating through my mind at this point. I’d love to hear insight from others. Of course I still saw a lot of skinny cuts in Paris, but they are all so thin that I think that’s their norm.
> 
> Dolores, question for you: when your outfits are luxurious athleisure are you wearing lululemon or something else?
> 
> Ughh I made myself wear my slightly too tight trousers today to get myself back on my diet. I am sooo miserable today. [emoji51]



My athleisure involves lululemon cropped leggings and an oversized sweatshirt or sweater.... raey is my current favorite sweatshirt brand. They are the house brand for matchesfashion i believe. I also love an oversized sweater - my go tos are alexander mcqueen from rhe alexander mcqueen days. Anything with some shape and structure, or softness and flow works.... and i appreciate materials that wont fuzz... although my latest ocd leisure activity is sitting in my closet by myself combing fur balls off my sweaters. Very satisfying to see the pile


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> These are the Alexander McQueen cropped trousers. This is last year when I was 15 lbs lighter. Today wasn’t as cold so I wore them with louboutin block heel pumps and bare legs.
> 
> View attachment 4232979



Love this look! I always wish jackets looked so good on me.


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> My athleisure involves lululemon cropped leggings and an oversized sweatshirt or sweater.... raey is my current favorite sweatshirt brand. They are the house brand for matchesfashion i believe. I also love an oversized sweater - my go tos are alexander mcqueen from rhe alexander mcqueen days. Anything with some shape and structure, or softness and flow works.... and i appreciate materials that wont fuzz... although my latest ocd leisure activity is sitting in my closet by myself combing fur balls off my sweaters. Very satisfying to see the pile


This year, I'm getting rid of every pilling sweater.


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> This year, I'm getting rid of every pilling sweater.



Or we could have a minimalist meet where we bring our combs and our pilling sweaters! 

https://www.amazon.com/Cashmere-Wool-Pilling-Sweaters-Clothing-x/dp/B01MSTN5QU


----------



## FugitiveRouge

EmileH said:


> I read your original post and I really wanted to respond but then I got busy. Sorry for just popping in and out.
> 
> I think I understand what you mean. I felt a bit frustrated with myself that I could not pick one style and stick with it. My friend who truly has a beautiful minimalist style, which I would call sleek contemporary, dresses beautifully with much less than me. But I cannot narrow it down that much. Somedays I want sleek contemporary minimalism. Others I want a girlie chanel outfit that’s more elaborate. Somedays I want parisian sophisticate. And others I want luxurious comfort. My choices probably are not as varied as yours, but I think its ok to want to play with style and not wear one set uniform. Others here have defined minimalism as having as much as you use and no more. You use these items. They bring you joy. It’s all good. Minimalism seems to be a spectrum and we all fall somewhere on it. The relative with whom I travelled recently likes to constantly have new outfits so if something doesn’t wear well over time she does not care. She gets one or two wears and throws it out for something new. I’d say that’s not minimalism but that’s also not what you and I are describing.
> 
> I still get pangs of guilt that I cannot choose one coherent style. I feel like having one coherent style is a sign of wardrobe maturity. What helps me a bit is to see that many of my items can span each of my style categories, so my style is somewhat coherent. It’s just uniquely me. I can see this better when I stop adding more stuff to the mix and just work with that I have.
> 
> I have a few go to silhouettes. They make life easier, but I like to play too. Slim ankle pants have been my go to but last year I added fuller cropped pants and last week I found a pair of full length wider leg pants. The challenge now is  finding things in my closet that go with them without going out and buying more! They were not super expensive so it’s a bit of an experiment that I am drawn to trying for a bit of a change. I think the correct number of black pants for me might be 6. ‍♀️
> 
> Stockings: which wolford sheers do you buy? They do make realistic nude shades, which I know are out of fashion but this is New England and I’m not going bare legged in February. I tried several from wolford and they all ran on the first wear. I only buy jet and barely black from Hanes. The nudes look fake. As far as tights I do really like the wolford. They feel more luxurious to me. I particularly like their semi opaque tights. My favorite Hanes style like this was discontinued. I have also liked Donna Karan stockings and tights in the past.


It's funny and more than a little presumptuous, but I feel like I can articulate your style based on your outfit photos. If you don't mind, I'm going to take a crack at it and describe it as "what would Isabel Marant do if she were employed as a stylist for Hermes and Chanel"?

Thanks for the reminder on the Donna Karen! I liked the stockings I had a long time ago. I just checked my drawer and my Wolfords are all Magic Touch 12s, which might not be made any more? They are a few years old.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> Yes. With these trousers everything else needs to be really tight.


 I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish. 


This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer. 


This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here. 


I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)


And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt. 


whateve said:


> They look great on you. I think I could never wear any cropped pants unless I wore them with boots. My skinny calves would look stupid.


I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Love this look! I always wish jackets looked so good on me.



Thank you. What do you think of the length? Maybe they should be just a bit longer? 

Thanks for the other info on athleisure.


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish.
> View attachment 4233320
> 
> This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer.
> View attachment 4233321
> 
> This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here.
> View attachment 4233322
> 
> I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)
> View attachment 4233323
> 
> And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt.
> 
> I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.



Thank you for the kind compliment. I do not always wear chanel and Hermes. I swear. 

I like the fist look and of course Katherine Hepburn.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Love this look! I always wish jackets looked so good on me.



Why don’t jackets look good on you? For me they hide a multitude of sins.


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish.
> View attachment 4233320
> 
> This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer.
> View attachment 4233321
> 
> This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here.
> View attachment 4233322
> 
> I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)
> View attachment 4233323
> 
> And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt.
> I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.


Those gorgeous photos cinched it for me.I want my waist back! Christmas is coming, and I can wait until then.....but not much longer than that.  And, while we’re at it, I’ll have to insist on another two inches being added to my stubby short legs. You know, proportion being so important and all. Because, in reality, I’m now a cyclinder.   Please keep posting your modeling shots....I live vicariously through the rest of you!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> We would only blame menopause if you ended up wearing stripes and florals in cacophonous colors. If minimalism is over we blame the Cosmic pendulum swings that have brought the eighties and nineties back fashion wise. Not super favorite decades of mine....


You’ve restored my hope! Maybe I’ll figure some of this out. I’m not an ‘early adopter’ in fashion trends. I’m usually on the back end. I guess I’ll have to actually go into stores and try pants on......but the whole fitted top thing is going to be a huge challenge....and I know I’m jumping all over here, reading and responding out of order


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> Those gorgeous photos cinched it for me.I want my waist back! Christmas is coming, and I can wait until then.....but not much longer than that.  And, while we’re at it, I’ll have to insist on another two inches being added to my stubby short legs. You know, proportion being so important and all. Because, in reality, I’m now a cyclinder.   Please keep posting your modeling shots....I live vicariously through the rest of you!



If it makes you feel any better dear, I’m a big sausage that has been tied in the middle, but that string in the middle is loosening a bit over time.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Thank you for the kind compliment. I do not always wear chanel and Hermes. I swear.
> 
> I like the fist look and of course Katherine Hepburn.




@EmileH I think the way you style your clothes and know the silhouettes that work for you, plus the way that you carry yourself make you always look stylish and smashing!


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish.
> View attachment 4233320
> 
> This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer.
> View attachment 4233321
> 
> This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here.
> View attachment 4233322
> 
> I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)
> View attachment 4233323
> 
> And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt.
> 
> I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.




Thank you for the links! Yes, where does all the tucked in extra fabric go? On me that would be a very Michelin Man look. 

My fave is Katherine Hepburn. I’m with you on the thick calves thing. Boots are a challenge.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish.
> View attachment 4233320
> 
> This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer.
> View attachment 4233321
> 
> This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here.
> View attachment 4233322
> 
> I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)
> View attachment 4233323
> 
> And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt.
> 
> I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.


Nice looks! I could maybe pull off the looks in the two black-and-white photos, but the trouser length!!! ACK.


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> If it makes you feel any better dear, I’m a big sausage that has been tied in the middle, but that string in the middle is loosening a bit over time.


You look great in your photo!  I’d wager that you look great daily....


----------



## Genie27

+ 1 for the ease of dresses - especially shifts and knits and my most favourite trapeze - perfect when dealing with the vagaries of estrogen :/ I have no waist either - I used to be an hourglass, and now I'm a chunky rectangle due to re-positioning of assets.

I do seem to fall into a sameness of silhouette where I will have a few things that are practically interchangeable.

Have not tried the new wide legged pant, but tbh, I can't feel much enthusiasm for the effort required to find a good one, with the right quality fabric, cut etc. I will add it to my long term list, and will buy if I find it, but will not go out on a mission to find a pair. (Not yet, anyway. Maybe this weekend? LOL)


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I like a tight fitted shirt with paper bag waist pleat front wide trousers, but I think the current ranges of options is really pretty great and very stylish.
> View attachment 4233320
> 
> This structured top with wide crops looks fresh. I wore a combination of cropped linen tees with wide legged culottes and clogs quite a few times this summer.
> View attachment 4233321
> 
> This fluid 70s styling is also very in with the neighborhood hipsters here.
> View attachment 4233322
> 
> I'm loving the layered heavy sweater and shirt with the easy fit bottoms in this picture (although I wonder where all that tucked-in material goes!)
> View attachment 4233323
> 
> And Katherine Hepburn is always a classic in her tailored pants and roomy button front shirt.
> 
> I think a very flattering length would be one that showed off your slim ankles and covered your calves, if you're self-conscious. But it's funny because I feel self-conscious for the opposite reason! My legs, particularly my calves are quite thick and I cover them under wide-legged crops.



Thanks for posting all these awesome photos! Love the inspiration. 

I agree with you a little peek of skin at the ankle is so feminine. Very hard to wear cropped styles that hit mid calf. I shudder.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Thank you. What do you think of the length? Maybe they should be just a bit longer?
> 
> Thanks for the other info on athleisure.



I went back to look. Honestly it comes down to where you are comfortable. The length looks great with the dark boots so you have this line you created. Maybe if you were wearing with pumps and had skin showing it could go down a bit. However you have nice legs and truly it is down to preference.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Why don’t jackets look good on you? For me they hide a multitude of sins.



I wore suits for work in a job I had in late 1990s, early 2000s. So many things wrong - looked like I was wearing someone else’s clothes... because I am short the torso of fitted outfits like suits are often too long. I have wide shoulders. For some reason, maybe because the distance between my hip and my shoulder is not long, and I am curvy, belted jackets like yours make me look thick. I don’t need that!

If I am going to wear anything tailored it has to be a knit or other fabric that flows with my figure... otherwise I look like a short person with a lot of clothes on


----------



## grietje

I live in Sacramento and it’s just not a fashion forward kind of town. Plus I do government tech consulting and specialize in social services so I always have to ‘dial it down’ so I can appear more relatable.  So my work uniform is typically a solid color dress and mid heel or slim leg pants and some type of blouse.  I don’t mind it because, in truth, it keeps things easy.

But I do want some proper flowing trousers. I want to wear it with a silk camisole and good jacket. It’d be a great dress up look.

Re uniform: I guess it’s how you define it. I have several multiples of pants (different colors though) and blouses (again different colors) that I mix and match.  So that might be my uniform.

But I also think of it as an aesthetic. I dress simply. Generally no more than two colors, some jewelry, basic but decent shoe. I’ve been told it’s relaxed classy. It’s not exciting — no really it isn’t — but it does feel polished and I feel confident. Which in my mind is 90 percent of it.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I wore suits for work in a job I had in late 1990s, early 2000s. So many things wrong - looked like I was wearing someone else’s clothes... because I am short the torso of fitted outfits like suits are often too long. I have wide shoulders. For some reason, maybe because the distance between my hip and my shoulder is not long, and I am curvy, belted jackets like yours make me look thick. I don’t need that!
> 
> If I am going to wear anything tailored it has to be a knit or other fabric that flows with my figure... otherwise I look like a short person with a lot of clothes on
> 
> View attachment 4233739



Oh no! That’s tragic. I’m sure it wasn’t that bad. You clearly found your style, so all is well that ends well. 



grietje said:


> I live in Sacramento and it’s just not a fashion forward kind of town. Plus I do government tech consulting and specialize in social services so I always have to ‘dial it down’ so I can appear more relatable.  So my work uniform is typically a solid color dress and mid heel or slim leg pants and some type of blouse.  I don’t mind it because, in truth, it keeps things easy.
> 
> But I do want some proper flowing trousers. I want to wear it with a silk camisole and good jacket. It’d be a great dress up look.
> 
> Re uniform: I guess it’s how you define it. I have several multiples of pants (different colors though) and blouses (again different colors) that I mix and match.  So that might be my uniform.
> 
> But I also think of it as an aesthetic. I dress simply. Generally no more than two colors, some jewelry, basic but decent shoe. I’ve been told it’s relaxed classy. It’s not exciting — no really it isn’t — but it does feel polished and I feel confident. Which in my mind is 90 percent of it.



Your style sounds classic and elegant. And yes, feeling polished and confident is the goal right?


----------



## textilegirl

EmileH said:


> These are the Alexander McQueen cropped trousers. This is last year when I was 15 lbs lighter. Today wasn’t as cold so I wore them with louboutin block heel pumps and bare legs.
> 
> View attachment 4232979


Looks fabulous!  The fitted jacket is perfect; very much like the pic you posted from France and although her pants weren't cropped, I think the effect is pretty much the same, very chic!


----------



## textilegirl

whateve said:


> This year, I'm getting rid of every pilling sweater.


Have you tried The Laundress sweater comb?  I've found that it solves a lot of pilling problems......


----------



## whateve

textilegirl said:


> Have you tried The Laundress sweater comb?  I've found that it solves a lot of pilling problems......


No I haven't. Maybe I should. There is a sweater I really don't want to get rid of.


----------



## textilegirl

doloresmia said:


> I wore suits for work in a job I had in late 1990s, early 2000s. So many things wrong - looked like I was wearing someone else’s clothes... because I am short the torso of fitted outfits like suits are often too long. I have wide shoulders. For some reason, maybe because the distance between my hip and my shoulder is not long, and I am curvy, belted jackets like yours make me look thick. I don’t need that!
> 
> If I am going to wear anything tailored it has to be a knit or other fabric that flows with my figure... otherwise I look like a short person with a lot of clothes on
> 
> View attachment 4233739


Hi there twin! LOL!  I was going to say that I don't wear jackets primarily because they are impossible to fit on me. My torso is short as well, and I am both curvy and narrow across the back, and there's just so much tailoring required to get it right that it's not worth it.  The darting and nipping and tucking on my custom shirts is a miracle of construction.  I much prefer the ease of sweaters; I find that they hide multitude of sins.  I suppose it depends on what kind of sin you're trying to hide *@EmileH*!


----------



## textilegirl

whateve said:


> No I haven't. Maybe I should. There is a sweater I really don't want to get rid of.


I've used it to great success on quite a number of knits, including some Hermes cashmere/silk shawls.  It's a great little tool and it doesn't seem to do any sort of permanent damage (not one of those razor things).  IIRC, you're supposed to brush the garment in one direction (not back and forth) and somehow that does the trick.  Good luck!


----------



## EmileH

textilegirl said:


> Looks fabulous!  The fitted jacket is perfect; very much like the pic you posted from France and although her pants weren't cropped, I think the effect is pretty much the same, very chic!



Thank you. The woman in Paris had pants that were a more dramatic wide leg than mine. The shape was really cool on her. But I fear that something like that might stray too much from my norm and might not go with enough of my current wardrobe. I don’t want to start rebuilding too much of my wardrobe. Hopefully these capture the trend and look current without going too far. 

Gosh it got cold here very suddenly. I have to bring out the warm clothes and boots quickly.


----------



## diane278

Omg! Now that you’re posting more modeling photos, you all look so young to me! Could it be that you’re all....well....young?! By young, I mean not 68.....
Don’t get me wrong...I love being 68 most of the time. It’s just that little ‘no waist’ issue I’m trying to rectify .....oh, and the short legs...


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Omg! Now that you’re posting more modeling photos, you all look so young to me! Could it be that you’re all....well....young?! By young, I mean not 68.....
> Don’t get me wrong...I love being 68 most of the time. It’s just that little ‘no waist’ issue I’m trying to rectify .....oh, and the short legs...


I started losing my waist years ago. I don't think it will ever come back. I'm younger than you but not by much.


----------



## EmileH

diane278 said:


> Omg! Now that you’re posting more modeling photos, you all look so young to me! Could it be that you’re all....well....young?! By young, I mean not 68.....
> Don’t get me wrong...I love being 68 most of the time. It’s just that little ‘no waist’ issue I’m trying to rectify .....oh, and the short legs...



Over 50, dear. Not young at all.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I'll leave this here for consideration: https://www.racked.com/2017/10/18/16453412/menocore-wealth-age-eileen-fisher


----------



## EmileH

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'll leave this here for consideration: https://www.racked.com/2017/10/18/16453412/menocore-wealth-age-eileen-fisher



Brilliant way to introduce this. It’s very interesting. I had to stop reading it when it got too political and too financial. Just can’t go there on a lazy Saturday. [emoji255]


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Brilliant way to introduce this. It’s very interesting. I had to stop reading it when it got too political and too financial. Just can’t go there on a lazy Saturday. [emoji255]


OMG same here. Every sentence started to make me get emotional. But thanks, @FugitiveRouge. I will come back to this article for sure!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'll leave this here for consideration: https://www.racked.com/2017/10/18/16453412/menocore-wealth-age-eileen-fisher



Interesting - on the other hand no reference to the fact that Eileen Fisher clothing takes from Asian peasant clothes....


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'll leave this here for consideration: https://www.racked.com/2017/10/18/16453412/menocore-wealth-age-eileen-fisher


Really interesting article. It’s going to take some absorbing and thinking.....


----------



## diane278

Is anyone here familiar with Poetry? It’s based in the UK but also has a site based on US dollars. https://www.poetryfashion.com/?geoRedirectFrom=UK&geoRem=1
They’ve been sending me catalogs and I like many of their styles but am hesitant to order 2-3 sizes of an item to see how it fits, as I think the shipping might become a challenge with returns.  I’m hoping someone here has dealt with them....and can also tell me why I continually buy coats for the twenty minutes of winter where I live....


----------



## grietje

I googled Poetry and they’ve been around for quite some time.  Reviews say items are hit and miss, items tend to look better in the catalog, and linen items can be thin.  Lots of comments about it being expensive for what you get.

It’s pretty stuff.  Reminds me of high end J Jill.


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I'll leave this here for consideration: https://www.racked.com/2017/10/18/16453412/menocore-wealth-age-eileen-fisher



Thank you for the interesting article!


----------



## doloresmia

Closet organization inspiration


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Is anyone here familiar with Poetry? It’s based in the UK but also has a site based on US dollars. https://www.poetryfashion.com/?geoRedirectFrom=UK&geoRem=1
> They’ve been sending me catalogs and I like many of their styles but am hesitant to order 2-3 sizes of an item to see how it fits, as I think the shipping might become a challenge with returns.  I’m hoping someone here has dealt with them....and can also tell me why I continually buy coats for the twenty minutes of winter where I live....



I don’t know about the coats but the description of the woman trying on a black dress and justifying why it is different fits me [emoji3]

https://fashionmagazine.com/fashion/shopping-fashion/why-we-buy-the-same-thing-over-and-over/

Whoops just found a psychologists potential explanation for your coat obsession.... anyone a tipsy shopper? Hahhaha

http://time.com/money/4499539/why-we-buy-clothes-we-never-wear/

And the companion article for how to get your coat buying under control

http://time.com/money/3070984/overspending-overconsumption-stuff/

Ultimately my feeling is if you love coats and you haven’t buried your ex under the excess, why not indulge a little


----------



## Genie27

Interesting article @FugitiveRouge - ties in to the comfort aspect I’ve tried to embrace over the past few years. I’m definitely well on my way to post-menocore.

Explains my liking for Chanel jackets - they can be altered to fit me like a cosy cardigan. And that inner silk lining is genius! I have not been able to purchase a jacket from another lesser brand since.

And after learning to search carefully, my collection of knits and shift is mostly Chanel, Missoni and Hermes. Most of which will fit no matter when, while still looking nice. 

But on a different plane - since I’m between craft projects I fell down my rabbit hole of yarn and just ordered 2 sets of prospects and one extra for overs. I try not to buy unless I have a project in mind, and I try to only keep one large and a couple of small projects on the go at one time. More than that ends up being a hibernation pile. And I don’t have room for that. 

Yarn stashes don’t fall under minimalism do they?


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Closet organization inspiration
> 
> View attachment 4234959




OK, I totally need to up my link-posting game!


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> OK, I totally need to up my link-posting game!



Hahahaha... you probably don’t lead my dissolute life. Am addicted to instagram and you guys get the benefit of the lovely architectural/decor sits I follow. Other people on my list get random ridiculous memes, very fat babies or puppies doing funny things.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Interesting article @FugitiveRouge - ties in to the comfort aspect I’ve tried to embrace over the past few years. I’m definitely well on my way to post-menocore.
> 
> Explains my liking for Chanel jackets - they can be altered to fit me like a cosy cardigan. And that inner silk lining is genius! I have not been able to purchase a jacket from another lesser brand since.
> 
> And after learning to search carefully, my collection of knits and shift is mostly Chanel, Missoni and Hermes. Most of which will fit no matter when, while still looking nice.
> 
> But on a different plane - since I’m between craft projects I fell down my rabbit hole of yarn and just ordered 2 sets of prospects and one extra for overs. I try not to buy unless I have a project in mind, and I try to only keep one large and a couple of small projects on the go at one time. More than that ends up being a hibernation pile. And I don’t have room for that.
> 
> Yarn stashes don’t fall under minimalism do they?



Yarn stashes are perfect for minimalist lifestyles as they become something else!


----------



## Genie27

@doloresmia - true!! 

This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I don’t know about the coats but the description of the woman trying on a black dress and justifying why it is different fits me [emoji3]
> 
> https://fashionmagazine.com/fashion/shopping-fashion/why-we-buy-the-same-thing-over-and-over/
> 
> Whoops just found a psychologists potential explanation for your coat obsession.... anyone a tipsy shopper? Hahhaha
> http://time.com/money/4499539/why-we-buy-clothes-we-never-wea
> 
> And the companion article for how to get your coat buying under control
> 
> http://time.com/money/3070984/overspending-overconsumption-stuff/
> 
> Ultimately my feeling is if you love coats and you haven’t buried your ex under the excess, why not indulge a little



I’m not a tipsy shopper but I’m willing to try it for purposes of research. I’ll need a driver. Any volunteers?
I don’t overspend by any measurement. I do love cold weather, a fire going, and blankets piled up. I think you’re right...it’s just an indulgement on my part. 
Pretty sure the ex is safe....last time I heard from him he was on the east coast.  He may have entered “witness protection” after he escaped from the time I buried him in piles of his suits....
My first successful use of bullets on tpf!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hahahaha... you probably don’t lead my dissolute life. Am addicted to instagram and you guys get the benefit of the lovely architectural/decor sits I follow. Other people on my list get random ridiculous memes, very fat babies or puppies doing funny things.


I, for one, am glad I’m on your list!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I don’t know about the coats but the description of the woman trying on a black dress and justifying why it is different fits me [emoji3]
> 
> https://fashionmagazine.com/fashion/shopping-fashion/why-we-buy-the-same-thing-over-and-over/
> 
> Whoops just found a psychologists potential explanation for your coat obsession.... anyone a tipsy shopper? Hahhaha
> 
> http://time.com/money/4499539/why-we-buy-clothes-we-never-wear/
> 
> And the companion article for how to get your coat buying under control
> 
> http://time.com/money/3070984/overspending-overconsumption-stuff/
> 
> Ultimately my feeling is if you love coats and you haven’t buried your ex under the excess, why not indulge a little




I'm not a tipsy shopper but I've done some hormonal shopping.  I've been known to buy (and wear) some incredibly obnoxious red lipstick in the past.  My dear friend figured out that there was a correlation between my hormones and my gravitation towards the crazy reds.  The awareness made me less inclined to buy...


----------



## festus

Genie27 said:


> @doloresmia - true!!
> 
> This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.



So talented!!!


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> @doloresmia - true!!
> 
> This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.



Lovely! I never got to the point where i learned cable.... and always gravitated toward sweaters with thick yarns and needles.... although I do like to knit a baby bootie. I am in the imbetween age where my friends are too old to require baby booties, and my daughter too young. I hope!


----------



## tealocean

Genie27 said:


> @doloresmia - true!!
> 
> This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.


What a lovely sight!


----------



## doloresmia

I opened some of DH’s kitchen cabinets yesterday..... I need this to happen!

https://www.realsimple.com/home-organizing/organizing/organizing-tips-pantries

And the companion link for every possible organizing gizmo made

https://www.realsimple.com/magazine-more/real-simple-solutions-closet-products


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I opened some of DH’s kitchen cabinets yesterday..... I need this to happen!
> https://www.realsimple.com/home-organizing/organizing/organizing-tips-pantries
> And the companion link for every possible organizing gizmo made
> https://www.realsimple.com/magazine-more/real-simple-solutions-closet-products


Mr. Doloresmia, 
I feel your pain. I’m a failure in decluttering the kitchen. I don’t have a pantry, but I think I’d still stink at it, even if I did.
My fallback remedy is:

Toss, toss, toss
Pretend that removed items won’t be replaced by new items of the same genre
Admit failure, when new stuff appears
Repeat
Training me is like training a puppy....minus the pee pads....and, apparently, minus any real success


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> @doloresmia - true!!
> 
> This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.


I love knitting but I have NO TIME. Drat. I drive most places, so no long train commutes.....Arm warmers, even single, sound great!


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> I love knitting but I have NO TIME. Drat. I drive most places, so no long train commutes.....Arm warmers, even single, sound great!



Well, I do tend to neglect things like food, chores and social activity to crochet or knit. Probably not the best use of my time but it’s addictive.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Well, I do tend to neglect things like food, chores and social activity to crochet or knit. Probably not the best use of my time but it’s addictive.


And you end up with some cool wardrobe pieces.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Mr. Doloresmia,
> I feel your pain. I’m a failure in decluttering the kitchen. I don’t have a pantry, but I think I’d still stink at it, even if I did.
> My fallback remedy is:
> 
> Toss, toss, toss
> Pretend that removed items won’t be replaced by new items of the same genre
> Admit failure, when new stuff appears
> Repeat
> Training me is like training a puppy....minus the pee pads....and, apparently, minus any real success



Mr. doloresmia operates on the convenience principle. If not convenient for him, it will not be done. He had empty boxes and bags in cabinet because not convenient to bend down and throw out. Please don’t tell me that is you..... if so, we will converge for intervention!

Too late to save mr. d. Too late. He is king of clutter.

The only hope is i throw out stuff when i see it. Our cabinets in PNW by contrast are clean, but not necessarily organized.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Mr. doloresmia operates on the convenience principle. If not convenient for him, it will not be done. He had empty boxes and bags in cabinet because not convenient to bend down and throw out. Please don’t tell me that is you..... if so, we will converge for intervention!
> 
> Too late to save mr. d. Too late. He is king of clutter.
> 
> The only hope is i throw out stuff when i see it. Our cabinets in PNW by contrast are clean, but not necessarily organized.


I throw out everything that isn’t nailed down. Does he like basketball? You could put up a hoop with a trash can underneath. But, in reality, it’s unlikely to work.....except possibly with a 14 year old......

I’m thinking about hiring a painter to paint my cabinets. That will force me to empty them and hopefully, put things back in some sort of order.....


----------



## gillianna

doloresmia said:


> I opened some of DH’s kitchen cabinets yesterday..... I need this to happen!
> 
> https://www.realsimple.com/home-organizing/organizing/organizing-tips-pantries
> 
> And the companion link for every possible organizing gizmo made
> 
> https://www.realsimple.com/magazine-more/real-simple-solutions-closet-products


I have been known to organize my canned food in alphabetical order.  Unfortunally the other people in my family do not know the alphabet when they put items away.


----------



## whateve

gillianna said:


> I have been known to organize my canned food in alphabetical order.  Unfortunally the other people in my family do not know the alphabet when they put items away.


I am definitely not that organized. All the soups go together, all the sauces go together, etc. Other than that, it is chaos. Even my spices aren't organized, but I've memorized where each one is.

Once when we were looking for houses, the realtor took us to a house that didn't meet our requirements just so we could see how OCD the owner was. He had everything super organized.


----------



## gillianna

Have you lived with droppers?  I was at my relatives house and clothes dropped in piles in various rooms.  They seemed pretty happy there without anyone attempting to move them.  This would drive me crazy.  Hubby for some unknown reason drops his clothing and towels on the floor next to his dirty clothes hamper.  No matter how many times I ask please put it in the hamper.   I mean after 20 years it is hopeless and he has to,pick them up and put them in the hamper when he does his laundry.  Yes happy to say he does his own laundry.

 Darling daughter age 20 has turned her separate closet room (used to be a 4th bedroom) into a droppers heaven.  She went from OCD with total neatness to piles of clothing all over.  I keep the door shut but during holiday break from college I am telling her we are reorganizing this mess.  Dear son age 22 has become a very neat person.  He is enjoying fashion now that he is a working professional and his room &  closet is spotless.  

 Hubby is just a hoarder messy person who doesn’t realize his mess.  I have to take pictures of his walk in closet.  The racks fell down from too much clothing.  And why one would need at least 200 plus shirts in madras prints, flannel and polos from Ralph Lauren amazes me.  Add to the ones that are stil there that do not fit and he will never be that size again.  He also has a collection of shoes from years gone by.  Bit due to foot problems he can’t wear them anymore and yet they are kept on racks in various rooms I guess to admire. 
  How the simple uncluttered life is a dream I wish would extend to every member in my house.


----------



## whateve

gillianna said:


> Have you lived with droppers?  I was at my relatives house and clothes dropped in piles in various rooms.  They seemed pretty happy there without anyone attempting to move them.  This would drive me crazy.  Hubby for some unknown reason drops his clothing and towels on the floor next to his dirty clothes hamper.  No matter how many times I ask please put it in the hamper.   I mean after 20 years it is hopeless and he has to,pick them up and put them in the hamper when he does his laundry.  Yes happy to say he does his own laundry.
> 
> Darling daughter age 20 has turned her separate closet room (used to be a 4th bedroom) into a droppers heaven.  She went from OCD with total neatness to piles of clothing all over.  I keep the door shut but during holiday break from college I am telling her we are reorganizing this mess.  Dear son age 22 has become a very neat person.  He is enjoying fashion now that he is a working professional and his room &  closet is spotless.
> 
> Hubby is just a hoarder messy person who doesn’t realize his mess.  I have to take pictures of his walk in closet.  The racks fell down from too much clothing.  And why one would need at least 200 plus shirts in madras prints, flannel and polos from Ralph Lauren amazes me.  Add to the ones that are stil there that do not fit and he will never be that size again.  He also has a collection of shoes from years gone by.  Bit due to foot problems he can’t wear them anymore and yet they are kept on racks in various rooms I guess to admire.
> How the simple uncluttered life is a dream I wish would extend to every member in my house.


My husband doesn't clean up after himself but he doesn't accumulate things. He just got a lens replaced in his glasses because the prescription changed. They gave him the old lens. I would keep it just in case. What if the new lens got damaged? Then he could use the old one until a new one could be made. But he threw it away. I'm always thinking "what if?"  He does still does have old jeans, shirts and socks he'll never wear, but his portion of the closet is smaller than mine so I can't complain.


----------



## diane278

Ok. Fess up! Who here did this? It wasn’t me...I never had a treadmill.


----------



## tealocean

Genie27 said:


> Well, I do tend to neglect things like food, chores and social activity to crochet or knit. Probably not the best use of my time but it’s addictive.


I used to crochet every single time I watched TV. It made it feel like less of a waste of time!  Thanks for this sweet reminder. It's crochet season! I want to practice knitting too.


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> I used to crochet every single time I watched TV. It made it feel like less of a waste of time!  Thanks for this sweet reminder. It's crochet season! I want to practice knitting too.


I've been meaning to crochet again. One winter I made so many afghans that no one used. I can't watch TV without doing something with my hands at the same time. I also used to do a lot of counted cross-stitch but my eyes aren't very good anymore. I don't like knitting as much as crochet because you have to keep counting your stitches to make sure you didn't drop any. Lately, I've been playing on my tablet while I watch TV, which is a monumental waste of time.


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> Ok. Fess up! Who here did this? It wasn’t me...I never had a treadmill.


Haha!  I am a fan of Marie Kondo's method.


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I throw out everything that isn’t nailed down. Does he like basketball? You could put up a hoop with a trash can underneath. But, in reality, it’s unlikely to work.....except possibly with a 14 year old......
> 
> I’m thinking about hiring a painter to paint my cabinets. That will force me to empty them and hopefully, put things back in some sort of order.....


Good idea. I recently had three home-office bookcases reinforced (those little nubs don't really do a good job of holding up shelves and things were nearing chaos) and it forced me to empty them and gave me the opportunity to get rid of stuff.


----------



## grietje

I woke up thinking of these glasses with cows should really got. And if you’re wondering why I have glasses with cows on them:  A gift and they’re Frisian cows ( the northern part of Holland where I am originally from).  But I’ll never EVER use them, there are only two, and I just received the Swedish Death Cleaning book.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I woke up thinking of these glasses with cows should really got. And if you’re wondering why I have glasses with cows on them:  A gift and they’re Frisian cows ( the northern part of Holland where I am originally from).  But I’ll never EVER use them, there are only two, and I just received the Swedish Death Cleaning book.


I really liked the message in that book. About 20 years ago, I had an aunt who passed away suddenly. I helped clean out her home. That experience changed forever my view of the “stuff” we keep. In one of her closets, we even found unopened Christmas gifts she’d received.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I throw out everything that isn’t nailed down. Does he like basketball? You could put up a hoop with a trash can underneath. But, in reality, it’s unlikely to work.....except possibly with a 14 year old......
> 
> I’m thinking about hiring a painter to paint my cabinets. That will force me to empty them and hopefully, put things back in some sort of order.....



He doesn’t do sports.... my target is to throw away as much as possible from his cabinets


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> I have been known to organize my canned food in alphabetical order.  Unfortunally the other people in my family do not know the alphabet when they put items away.



Hahahaha. Maybe they learned the Cyrillic alphabet or something else


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> Have you lived with droppers?  I was at my relatives house and clothes dropped in piles in various rooms.  They seemed pretty happy there without anyone attempting to move them.  This would drive me crazy.  Hubby for some unknown reason drops his clothing and towels on the floor next to his dirty clothes hamper.  No matter how many times I ask please put it in the hamper.   I mean after 20 years it is hopeless and he has to,pick them up and put them in the hamper when he does his laundry.  Yes happy to say he does his own laundry.
> 
> Darling daughter age 20 has turned her separate closet room (used to be a 4th bedroom) into a droppers heaven.  She went from OCD with total neatness to piles of clothing all over.  I keep the door shut but during holiday break from college I am telling her we are reorganizing this mess.  Dear son age 22 has become a very neat person.  He is enjoying fashion now that he is a working professional and his room &  closet is spotless.
> 
> Hubby is just a hoarder messy person who doesn’t realize his mess.  I have to take pictures of his walk in closet.  The racks fell down from too much clothing.  And why one would need at least 200 plus shirts in madras prints, flannel and polos from Ralph Lauren amazes me.  Add to the ones that are stil there that do not fit and he will never be that size again.  He also has a collection of shoes from years gone by.  Bit due to foot problems he can’t wear them anymore and yet they are kept on racks in various rooms I guess to admire.
> How the simple uncluttered life is a dream I wish would extend to every member in my house.



My brother and his wife have moved five times in last ten plus years. They never seem to fully unpack and so some rooms you wade through boxes. It is a mess.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Ok. Fess up! Who here did this? It wasn’t me...I never had a treadmill.
> View attachment 4236289



LOL some days DH would go too. Not most luckily. We are in a taxi on way to airport to go to Hawaii and he told me not to talk to him because he was getting stressed about travel. Hahahaha. 

We are a mixed marriage - I like to get there early and board as early as possible. He invariably wanders off 5 minutes before boarding to get peanuts or Coca Cola or something. Then I am frantically texting when our tranche is supposed to board and we get on the flight pissy with each other.... and that is why he was stressed this morning

This time I packed peanuts, almonds, pistachios and other goodies to stave off the wandering situation.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> LOL some days DH would go too. Not most luckily. We are in a taxi on way to airport to go to Hawaii and he told me not to talk to him because he was getting stressed about travel. Hahahaha.
> 
> We are a mixed marriage - I like to get there early and board as early as possible. He invariably wanders off 5 minutes before boarding to get peanuts or Coca Cola or something. Then I am frantically texting when our tranche is supposed to board and we get on the flight pissy with each other.... and that is why he was stressed this morning
> 
> This time I packed peanuts, almonds, pistachios and other goodies to stave off the wandering situation.



Safe travels. Enjoy your trip and your snacks


----------



## lulu212121

doloresmia said:


> My brother and his wife have moved five times in last ten plus years. They never seem to fully unpack and so some rooms you wade through boxes. It is a mess.


I was guilty of that. Used to drive my mom crazy when she would visit. We moved 7 times in less than 10. Once we finally bought a house it took me about 2 years to finally unpack everything. To be honest, some boxes never were unpacked, I donated instead. Even when you are young it is crazy how much you can accumulate before children.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> I've been meaning to crochet again. One winter I made so many afghans that no one used. I can't watch TV without doing something with my hands at the same time. I also used to do a lot of counted cross-stitch but my eyes aren't very good anymore. I don't like knitting as much as crochet because you have to keep counting your stitches to make sure you didn't drop any. Lately, I've been playing on my tablet while I watch TV, which is a monumental waste of time.


I did some cross stitch a long time ago. I love the look of knitting, but I haven't practiced it much; so I like to crochet with stitches that look knitting-like.  That's so sad some of your afghans went unused!


----------



## whateve

tealocean said:


> I did some cross stitch a long time ago. I love the look of knitting, but I haven't practiced it much; so I like to crochet with stitches that look knitting-like.  That's so sad some of your afghans went unused!


It's California, it doesn't really get very cold and we have down comforters that work better than afghans. Knitting is generally better for clothes, crochet is better for afghans because it looks just as good on the back as the front.  I can knit but it isn't as much fun.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Genie27 said:


> But a different plane - since I’m between craft projects I fell down my rabbit hole of yarn and just ordered 2 sets of prospects and one extra for overs. I try not to buy unless I have a project in mind, and I try to only keep one large and a couple of small projects on the go at one time. More than that ends up being a hibernation pile. And I don’t have room for that.
> 
> Yarn stashes don’t fall under minimalism do they?


 A deep stash is an investment in future projects... It sounds like you have a pretty minimalist approach to stashing, though!



doloresmia said:


> Yarn stashes are perfect for minimalist lifestyles as they become something else!


 Dear @doloresmia, I take it you are not an obsessive maker? Knitters and sewists have a term called "SABLE", which means Stash Aquisition Beyond Life Expectancy. It's a surprisingly common condition in which the maker finds that the stuff that's supposed to become something has exceeded the reasonable number of projects one can expect to finish in life. It's not quite the minimalist pursuit you might envision. 



Genie27 said:


> @doloresmia - true!!
> 
> This is to tide me over till my new yarn comes in. Armwarmer (single). I’m really hoping I stay inspired long enough to finish the second one also. I already have two mismatched singles. Very Michael Jackson.


 Lovely job! My friend casts on two at the same time on different needle sets so that no single item gets finished without its mate shortly behind. I think that's a great idea... I'm just not committed to the idea of buying double sets of needles for each project I might want to make a matched set of.


----------



## grietje

I’ve cross stitched too and did some very basic knitting.  I should give knitting another go.

On the minimalist front, two events:  I did add those glasse or the donate pile and went through the pantry and tossed expired food (and some wheat flour that had a lovely mite infestation—eeewwwww—thank gosh it was in a sealed zip loc).  While I don’t like the ‘put sh** in wicker baskets thing’ I did have an old bread basket that tidied up my collection of light bulbs.

The second one is rather funny.  I wore a dress that I like but just don’t love.  I was out to dinner with a friend and she comments on the dresss.  I say ‘it’s cute and it’s relatively new but I just don’t love myself in it.  I think it’d be be better on someone shorter.’ So after dinner I gave it to her! (I had exercise clothes in my car and put those on for the ride home)


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> A deep stash is an investment in future projects... It sounds like you have a pretty minimalist approach to stashing, though!
> 
> Dear @doloresmia, I take it you are not an obsessive maker? Knitters and sewists have a term called "SABLE", which means Stash Aquisition Beyond Life Expectancy. It's a surprisingly common condition in which the maker finds that the stuff that's supposed to become something has exceeded the reasonable number of projects one can expect to finish in life. It's not quite the minimalist pursuit you might envision.
> 
> Lovely job! My friend casts on two at the same time on different needle sets so that no single item gets finished without its mate shortly behind. I think that's a great idea... I'm just not committed to the idea of buying double sets of needles for each project I might want to make a matched set of.


I think I had a SABLE of fabric. When I first was married, we were going to be overseas for awhile and I bought a bunch of projects to keep me busy. Then later, I kind of got out of the habit of sewing.


----------



## Genie27

I have a stash of FOs that I will not ever wear or use. I should probably let them go on Etsy or something. Blankets, shawls, scarves and hats. Not enough to start my own store, but enough that they are just piled up in a closet. Just have to get around to doing it......

I've also made items for people (friends/family), so those have left my home. But I don't have too many of either category that want more of my stuff.


----------



## tealocean

whateve said:


> It's California, it doesn't really get very cold and we have down comforters that work better than afghans. Knitting is generally better for clothes, crochet is better for afghans because it looks just as good on the back as the front.  I can knit but it isn't as much fun.


This makes sense! I made scarves for friends visiting from CA and FL to wear while they were traveling to snowy places one winter. They were ecstatic, but I'm guessing they don't get used much now!


----------



## tealocean

FugitiveRouge said:


> A deep stash is an investment in future projects... It sounds like you have a pretty minimalist approach to stashing, though!
> 
> Dear @doloresmia, I take it you are not an obsessive maker? Knitters and sewists have a term called "SABLE", which means Stash Aquisition Beyond Life Expectancy. It's a surprisingly common condition in which the maker finds that the stuff that's supposed to become something has exceeded the reasonable number of projects one can expect to finish in life. It's not quite the minimalist pursuit you might envision.
> 
> Lovely job! My friend casts on two at the same time on different needle sets so that no single item gets finished without its mate shortly behind. I think that's a great idea... I'm just not committed to the idea of buying double sets of needles for each project I might want to make a matched set of.


The SABLE idea is funny! I used to have more supplies of a variety of hobbies than I could use up in a reasonable amount of time. It felt like having a to-do list and took away from the fun it was meant to be. So I finally gave them all away. I only kept what I thought I'd use up in the coming year. What a relief!


----------



## momasaurus

grietje said:


> I’ve cross stitched too and did some very basic knitting.  I should give knitting another go.
> 
> On the minimalist front, two events:  I did add those glasse or the donate pile and went through the pantry and tossed expired food (and some wheat flour that had a lovely mite infestation—eeewwwww—thank gosh it was in a sealed zip loc).  While I don’t like the ‘put sh** in wicker baskets thing’ I did have an old bread basket that tidied up my collection of light bulbs.
> 
> The second one is rather funny.  I wore a dress that I like but just don’t love.  I was out to dinner with a friend and she comments on the dresss.  I say ‘it’s cute and it’s relatively new but I just don’t love myself in it.  I think it’d be be better on someone shorter.’ So after dinner I gave it to her! (I had exercise clothes in my car and put those on for the ride home)



Great story!!!


----------



## grietje

If you have an extra $12, go see Free Solo.  It’s amazing!  It’s kind of the ultimate in minimalism.


----------



## doloresmia

The Atlantic pinpoints the moment athleisure was born

https://apple.news/AyPQGxP4LQhODgHi8Wbax-g


----------



## Firstchanellv28

Having fun with an old scarf! Looks good though!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Here is an example of an item I love having in the closet, but gets worn once a year on Halloween: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My Candy Corn dress! I'm particularly fond of it because I drafted the pattern and made it out of silk dupioni exactly as I imagined it in my head over 3 years ago. This is the type of thing I have a hard time parting with and yet have too much of in my closet - very specific pieces that are perfectly appropriate to a particular occasion when nothing else will do (like "what to wear to the office on Halloween day" or "drinking at a vegan punk rock bar" or "hiking in the desert")

... and yet, I also have oddly large holes, like the lack of any cocktail or formal attire appropriate for cool weather. I still can't decide what to do about that conundrum for my next few scheduled events. Can anyone suggest any nice but not fancy long-sleeved warm dresses?


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here is an example of an item I love having in the closet, but gets worn once a year on Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239228
> 
> My Candy Corn dress! I'm particularly fond of it because I drafted the pattern and made it out of silk dupioni exactly as I imagined it in my head over 3 years ago. This is the type of thing I have a hard time parting with and yet have too much of in my closet - very specific pieces that are perfectly appropriate to a particular occasion when nothing else will do (like "what to wear to the office on Halloween day" or "drinking at a vegan punk rock bar" or "hiking in the desert")
> 
> ... and yet, I also have oddly large holes, like the lack of any cocktail or formal attire appropriate for cool weather. I still can't decide what to do about that conundrum for my next few scheduled events. Can anyone suggest any nice but not fancy long-sleeved warm dresses?


This is adorable. You have to keep it forever. 
When you get a chance, I would love to see your single-use "drinking at vegan punk rock bar" outfit.


----------



## grietje

I still have my ‘Barbie’ pink satin genie costume complete with gold ric-rac (sp?) that I sewed at least 10 years ago.  And my Dutch girl costume that my sister and I wore when we did the Great Urban Race in San Francisco. There’s no need to purge those.


----------



## Genie27

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here is an example of an item I love having in the closet, but gets worn once a year on Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239228
> 
> My Candy Corn dress! I'm particularly fond of it because I drafted the pattern and made it out of silk dupioni exactly as I imagined it in my head over 3 years ago. This is the type of thing I have a hard time parting with and yet have too much of in my closet - very specific pieces that are perfectly appropriate to a particular occasion when nothing else will do (like "what to wear to the office on Halloween day" or "drinking at a vegan punk rock bar" or "hiking in the desert")
> 
> ... and yet, I also have oddly large holes, like the lack of any cocktail or formal attire appropriate for cool weather. I still can't decide what to do about that conundrum for my next few scheduled events. Can anyone suggest any nice but not fancy long-sleeved warm dresses?


Oh this is fantastic! I wanna see more!! Please! Do you have something special in green for St Patrick’s day, or other special event items? I tend to dig out some ratty old green T-shirt or scarf so I do appreciate having these kind of “once a year fabulous” items.

(Little Red Riding Hood and sexy fire-fighter costumes are the limit of my one-time use outfits, although I have gotten a bit of mileage from both) *nudge, nudge, wink, wink*


----------



## Genie27

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here is an example of an item I love having in the closet, but gets worn once a year on Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239228
> 
> My Candy Corn dress! I'm particularly fond of it because I drafted the pattern and made it out of silk dupioni exactly as I imagined it in my head over 3 years ago. This is the type of thing I have a hard time parting with and yet have too much of in my closet - very specific pieces that are perfectly appropriate to a particular occasion when nothing else will do (like "what to wear to the office on Halloween day" or "drinking at a vegan punk rock bar" or "hiking in the desert")
> 
> ... and yet, I also have oddly large holes, like the lack of any cocktail or formal attire appropriate for cool weather. I still can't decide what to do about that conundrum for my next few scheduled events. Can anyone suggest any nice but not fancy long-sleeved warm dresses?


And if you travel out of the US, you could wear it as a regular dress - the connection with candy corn is not as strong in other parts of the world.


----------



## essiedub

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Having fun with an old scarf! Looks good though!


Wow  you look great! Where’s the old scarf?


----------



## essiedub

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here is an example of an item I love having in the closet, but gets worn once a year on Halloween:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4239228
> 
> My Candy Corn dress! I'm particularly fond of it because I drafted the pattern and made it out of silk dupioni exactly as I imagined it in my head over 3 years ago. This is the type of thing I have a hard time parting with and yet have too much of in my closet - very specific pieces that are perfectly appropriate to a particular occasion when nothing else will do (like "what to wear to the office on Halloween day" or "drinking at a vegan punk rock bar" or "hiking in the desert")
> 
> ... and yet, I also have oddly large holes, like the lack of any cocktail or formal attire appropriate for cool weather. I still can't decide what to do about that conundrum for my next few scheduled events. Can anyone suggest any nice but not fancy long-sleeved warm dresses?




This is very 60’s mod looking. I think its very wearable! I wouldn’t have seen  “candy corn” until you mentioned it.  Love that you designed it yourself. Looks very designer.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

diane278 said:


> [*]Did Hopeless Bag Girl’s husband ever recover from her purging of his magazines? (I’ve been dying to know!)
> .



Yes!  I’m totally forgiven! But then I bought from betabrand to try an “hourglass dress” that really is amazeballs and their “late to the gate heels” that are supposed to be super incredi-comfy but with a nearly 3 inch heel, to wear to a wedding in 3 weeks....(don’t know, haven’t received yet) and a couple of other items online, so he’s just decided to start tallying up everything I buy that’s just for fun, and he’s keeping a running total.  I look at him like he’s cuckoo. I mean I’m a student mom, where am I going to get money to pay it back?  Well he tells me to “sell a bag” but it’s very hard to do that so oh well!  I am raising 4 kids and finishing up grad school and he travels 50% of the time for work, so sometimes I gotta treat myself!


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes!  I’m totally forgiven! But then I bought from betabrand to try an “hourglass dress” that really is amazeballs and their “late to the gate heels” that are supposed to be super incredi-comfy but with a nearly 3 inch heel, to wear to a wedding in 3 weeks....(don’t know, haven’t received yet) and a couple of other items online, so he’s just decided to start tallying up everything I buy that’s just for fun, and he’s keeping a running total.  I look at him like he’s cuckoo. I mean I’m a student mom, where am I going to get money to pay it back?  Well he tells me to “sell a bag” but it’s very hard to do that so oh well!  I am raising 4 kids and finishing up grad school and he travels 50% of the time for work, so sometimes I gotta treat myself!


Do let us know what you think of the items from betabrand! Ads for their work trousers have been popping up on my instagram and I am intrigued.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Do let us know what you think of the items from betabrand! Ads for their work trousers have been popping up on my instagram and I am intrigued.



I’ve bought the dress pants yoga pants for 3 years now and they are great.  I have the skinny ones, the moto ones, khaki ones, the houndstooth/marled ones, I’m getting tartan and the scrub ones with cargo pockets in the next order....  They are worth it!  I have the billion dollar blouses (peplum style) and the sudden chemistry dress (the best little black dress) and now the black hourglass dress with a full twirly skirt, knee length, 3/4 length sleeve scoop neck which I love as well.  I did NOT like the purple travel hoodie and sent it back.


----------



## cafecreme15

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I’ve bought the dress pants yoga pants for 3 years now and they are great.  I have the skinny ones, the moto ones, khaki ones, the houndstooth/marled ones, I’m getting tartan and the scrub ones with cargo pockets in the next order....  They are worth it!  I have the billion dollar blouses (peplum style) and the sudden chemistry dress (the best little black dress) and now the black hourglass dress with a full twirly skirt, knee length, 3/4 length sleeve scoop neck which I love as well.  I did NOT like the purple travel hoodie and sent it back.


That is a ringing endorsement! Do you find they look like yoga pants on?


----------



## Firstchanellv28

essiedub said:


> Wow  you look great! Where’s the old scarf?


Thanks darl!  I’m wearing that old scarf as a dress!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> That is a ringing endorsement! Do you find they look like yoga pants on?



Definitely not! That's the whole idea of them! If they looked like non trousers they wouldn't be so clever.


----------



## whateve

Firstchanellv28 said:


> Thanks darl!  I’m wearing that old scarf as a dress!


That is ingenuous. I thought it looked like a pareo.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> That is a ringing endorsement! Do you find they look like yoga pants on?



Betabrand dress pants yoga pants


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Yes!  I’m totally forgiven! But then I bought from betabrand to try an “hourglass dress” that really is amazeballs and their “late to the gate heels” that are supposed to be super incredi-comfy but with a nearly 3 inch heel, to wear to a wedding in 3 weeks....(don’t know, haven’t received yet) and a couple of other items online, so he’s just decided to start tallying up everything I buy that’s just for fun, and he’s keeping a running total.  I look at him like he’s cuckoo. I mean I’m a student mom, where am I going to get money to pay it back?  Well he tells me to “sell a bag” but it’s very hard to do that so oh well!  I am raising 4 kids and finishing up grad school and he travels 50% of the time for work, so sometimes I gotta treat myself!



I have no idea how you do it!  I hope you set aside time for yourself so that you can recharge.


----------



## festus

Sorry everyone I've been busy and just now coming up for air and catching up on the posts!

Doloresmia, I hope you're having a fab time in Hawaii.
Everyone else- I'll catch up and post after the weekend.  

PS The weather has turned cold and I've had to pull out thick clothes- not quite boots weather yet, but soon.


----------



## whateve

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Betabrand dress pants yoga pants
> View attachment 4240360
> View attachment 4240361
> View attachment 4240365


I really like those!


----------



## grietje

Well, my Everlane order was a bit of a bust.  Which I suppose is good for my closet and AMEX.

My observations:
Well made and good fabrics.
Cuts are not traditional per se, it’s just not a super slim fit or made for tall or short people. In a weird way it’s like everlane’s designers cater to a real human being.

And the puffer: holy cow it is puffy!!!! DH thought it was more appropriate for running around in Green Bay WI than Sacramento.

The wrap dress is really nice but didnt Suit my figure.  The cashmere turtleneck was too short.  I gave up half shirts in the 80s. I kept the cropped wide leg pants.  They looked great with a button down and a fitted ls tee.


----------



## tbbbjb

I posted this in the makeup sub forum but I thought others who are working on decluttering my find this useful here as well.  These are apps that tell you the ingredients in your makeup:


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> LOL some days DH would go too. Not most luckily. We are in a taxi on way to airport to go to Hawaii and he told me not to talk to him because he was getting stressed about travel. Hahahaha.
> 
> We are a mixed marriage - I like to get there early and board as early as possible. He invariably wanders off 5 minutes before boarding to get peanuts or Coca Cola or something. Then I am frantically texting when our tranche is supposed to board and we get on the flight pissy with each other.... and that is why he was stressed this morning
> 
> This time I packed peanuts, almonds, pistachios and other goodies to stave off the wandering situation.



Hawaii !!
Horrah !!!!
You two have fun 
Hoping this is an anniversary excursion [emoji267][emoji291]


----------



## whateve

tbbbjb said:


> I posted this in the makeup sub forum but I thought others who are working on decluttering my find this useful here as well.  These are apps that tell you the ingredients in your makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241941


This is great! There are certain ingredients I need to avoid so I always have to read the ingredient list.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It looks like a LA meetup is happening with doloresmia, paculina and I on Nov 25th. Anyone else interested in coming for a coffee with 3 TPFers?  send me a private message for details.


----------



## festus

tbbbjb said:


> I posted this in the makeup sub forum but I thought others who are working on decluttering my find this useful here as well.  These are apps that tell you the ingredients in your makeup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241941



This is perfect, thank you!


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It looks like a LA meetup is happening with doloresmia, paculina and I on Nov 25th. Anyone else interested in coming for a coffee with 3 TPFers?  send me a private message for details.



How fun!  Enjoy!


----------



## grietje

I’m wearing the high waist wide leg cropped pants today. I have to say wearing a high waist after a decade of low rise below the belly button pants feels weird—like I have a corset on.  And I’ve got the shirt tucked in. I’m wearing flats instead of a heel (one is supposed to wear a heel right?).  It’s a day of trying new and I’m rather proud of myself.


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> I’m wearing the high waist wide leg cropped pants today. I have to say wearing a high waist after a decade of low rise below the belly button pants feels weird—like I have a corset on.  And I’ve got the shirt tucked in. I’m wearing flats instead of a heel (one is supposed to wear a heel right?).  It’s a day of trying new and I’m rather proud of myself.



New silhouettes require some trial and error. Good for you being adventurous. I’m sure you look great. Flats can also look nice.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I’m wearing the high waist wide leg cropped pants today. I have to say wearing a high waist after a decade of low rise below the belly button pants feels weird—like I have a corset on.  And I’ve got the shirt tucked in. I’m wearing flats instead of a heel (one is supposed to wear a heel right?).  It’s a day of trying new and I’m rather proud of myself.



Hey we want to see!


----------



## cafecreme15

grietje said:


> I’m wearing the high waist wide leg cropped pants today. I have to say wearing a high waist after a decade of low rise below the belly button pants feels weird—like I have a corset on.  And I’ve got the shirt tucked in. I’m wearing flats instead of a heel (one is supposed to wear a heel right?).  It’s a day of trying new and I’m rather proud of myself.


I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.



Aww. Hugs. I’m so sorry. Hate when stuff like that happens


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Aww. Hugs. I’m so sorry. Hate when stuff like that happens


It just puts a damper on your whole day. Especially because these pants have been a production from the start. They had to be altered two different times to get them just right, and I couldn't even pick them up until a month and a half after I purchased them. I was so excited to wear them today. I'm going to take them back to the store and see if there is anything they can do, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> It just puts a damper on your whole day. Especially because these pants have been a production from the start. They had to be altered two different times to get them just right, and I couldn't even pick them up until a month and a half after I purchased them. I was so excited to wear them today. I'm going to take them back to the store and see if there is anything they can do, but I highly doubt it.



Days like this I head right hone after work, get in bed and pull the covers over my head. That stinks. It’s a lot of work to find the right thing, get alterations done etc. I hope you didn’t hurt your knee too badly. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


Well, boo, that is a bummer. Hugs to you.


----------



## scarf1

cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


Oh no. Hope all will be well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


Oh no! 
I hope your knees are okay - that really hurts! 
< hugs >


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Days like this I head right hone after work, get in bed and pull the covers over my head. That stinks. It’s a lot of work to find the right thing, get alterations done etc. I hope you didn’t hurt your knee too badly. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]





Genie27 said:


> Well, boo, that is a bummer. Hugs to you.





scarf1 said:


> Oh no. Hope all will be well.





Cookiefiend said:


> Oh no!
> I hope your knees are okay - that really hurts!
> < hugs >


Thanks all! My knee and my ego are both a little bruised, but should recover very soon! When I told my friend this story, she said that in Asia there is a belief that when things like this happen, it's so that any potential misfortunes can be cleared out to make room for good things. So let's hope my event of good fortune is around the corner!


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


Ow, I'm so sorry!


----------



## festus

cafecreme15 said:


> It just puts a damper on your whole day. Especially because these pants have been a production from the start. They had to be altered two different times to get them just right, and I couldn't even pick them up until a month and a half after I purchased them. I was so excited to wear them today. I'm going to take them back to the store and see if there is anything they can do, but I highly doubt it.



I'm so sorry.  Hurts the body and the ego, plus you now have to deal with repairing or replacing the trousers.  
I hope you're well and have bounced back from this minor setback! Onwards!


----------



## cafecreme15

festus said:


> I'm so sorry.  Hurts the body and the ego, plus you now have to deal with repairing or replacing the trousers.
> I hope you're well and have bounced back from this minor setback! Onwards!


Thanks! Will have to ice my knee a bit when I get home tonight but I have come to realize it is not the end of the world  if this is the worst thing that happens all week, I will take it haha


----------



## grietje

cafecreme15 said:


> ... down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.



The things we do for fashion!  I hope the cut and bruise heal quickly.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks! Will have to ice my knee a bit when I get home tonight but I have come to realize it is not the end of the world  if this is the worst thing that happens all week, I will take it haha



You're so good natured! What a crap start to the week. Surely it's all uphill from here!

I wore an outfit yesterday I loathe to reach for because I feel it's maybe too fancy, a dvf silk shirt. But I had a presentation in class so I went for it. And it made me feel great! Not too fancy. So this is what happens when I choose my least favorite outfit in the hopes of culling my wardrobe. I end up loving it, usually. And my presentation went great. Two more today. In 4 weeks I'll have no more classes to attend in the masters program at all and all my coursework will have been finished. Actually the coursework I'm going to finish before my trip to the USA in twelve days!  So this is the very last little bit of attending university.
My thesis is only half done, however, so I'm trying to finish that by mid January so I can submit it with my doctoral program (economics) application.

Ok enough digressing. Clothes! I'm going to do a massive 'take stuff on a trip and bring nothing back' clear out. 4 full outfits worth of least inspired clothing items that I'm going to leave at my friend's house in California for future visits. Obviously I'll throw out tired underthings during this trip. I'm also selling a few items including 5 pairs of designer denim (my local no name grocery store bought denim is an even better fit on me) on eBay and one hoodie return to betabrand is also in my luggage. So I'll have nothing on the way back except for a few bags of course. I buy purses, so sue me.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> Hey we want to see!



And hey we want a snapshot of diamond Head so come on!


----------



## diane278

cafecreme15 said:


> Thanks all! My knee and my ego are both a little bruised, but should recover very soon! When I told my friend this story, she said that in Asia there is a belief that when things like this happen, it's so that any potential misfortunes can be cleared out to make room for good things. So let's hope my event of good fortune is around the corner!


Great way to look at things!  With all the effort you put into getting the pants right, I hope there’s a way to bring them back to being a viable piece in your wardrobe.


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You're so good natured! What a crap start to the week. Surely it's all uphill from here!
> 
> I wore an outfit yesterday I loathe to reach for because I feel it's maybe too fancy, a dvf silk shirt. But I had a presentation in class so I went for it. And it made me feel great! Not too fancy. So this is what happens when I choose my least favorite outfit in the hopes of culling my wardrobe. I end up loving it, usually. And my presentation went great. Two more today. In 4 weeks I'll have no more classes to attend in the masters program at all and all my coursework will have been finished. Actually the coursework I'm going to finish before my trip to the USA in twelve days!  So this is the very last little bit of attending university.
> My thesis is only half done, however, so I'm trying to finish that by mid January so I can submit it with my doctoral program (economics) application.
> 
> Ok enough digressing. Clothes! I'm going to do a massive 'take stuff on a trip and bring nothing back' clear out. 4 full outfits worth of least inspired clothing items that I'm going to leave at my friend's house in California for future visits. Obviously I'll throw out tired underthings during this trip. I'm also selling a few items including 5 pairs of designer denim (my local no name grocery store bought denim is an even better fit on me) on eBay and one hoodie return to betabrand is also in my luggage. So I'll have nothing on the way back except for a few bags of course. I buy purses, so sue me.


Sounds like a great way to travel!  I always wanted to ship my stuff ahead on a trip and then ship it back so I wouldn’t have any luggage, but I’ve never done it. 
FYI: Since you’re finishing your program, you must celebrate with a new bag. It’s actually a law here. You won’t be allowed to leave the country and go home unless you comply with this requirement.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> This is adorable. You have to keep it forever.
> When you get a chance, I would love to see your single-use "drinking at vegan punk rock bar" outfit.


Here's the vegan punk rock dive bar look. The "vegan" part comes from ditching my favorite leather jacket and boots for denim and patent vinyl creepers in deference to the other patrons. 




Genie27 said:


> Oh this is fantastic! I wanna see more!! Please! Do you have something special in green for St Patrick’s day, or other special event items? I tend to dig out some ratty old green T-shirt or scarf so I do appreciate having these kind of “once a year fabulous” items.


 Sadly, I lost my favorite green shirt to some bleeding dye in the wash last spring.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

grietje said:


> I’m wearing the high waist wide leg cropped pants today. I have to say wearing a high waist after a decade of low rise below the belly button pants feels weird—like I have a corset on.  And I’ve got the shirt tucked in. I’m wearing flats instead of a heel (one is supposed to wear a heel right?).  It’s a day of trying new and I’m rather proud of myself.


 No heels necessary! Play around with different shoes until you find one that clicks. I like to wear clogs with cropped wide-legged pants. 



cafecreme15 said:


> I, too, am wearing high-waisted wide leg pants today! Except mine are not cropped - as will be clear by the forthcoming story:
> I'm at work and was walking to the pantry to refill my mug of tea when the back of my heel got caught in the hem of my trousers and down I went, hard. Fell and slid smack on my knees right in front of a visiting partner's office. Cut my knee and ripped my pants. Pretty sure they are toast. Not a great Monday so far.


 Oh no. I'm sorry to hear about your pants and your tumble. That's really a bummer way to start the week.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In 4 weeks I'll have no more classes to attend in the masters program at all and all my coursework will have been finished. Actually the coursework I'm going to finish before my trip to the USA in twelve days!  So this is the very last little bit of attending university.
> My thesis is only half done, however, so I'm trying to finish that by mid January so I can submit it with my doctoral program (economics) application.
> 
> Ok enough digressing. Clothes! I'm going to do a massive 'take stuff on a trip and bring nothing back' clear out. 4 full outfits worth of least inspired clothing items that I'm going to leave at my friend's house in California for future visits. Obviously I'll throw out tired underthings during this trip. I'm also selling a few items including 5 pairs of designer denim (my local no name grocery store bought denim is an even better fit on me) on eBay and one hoodie return to betabrand is also in my luggage. So I'll have nothing on the way back except for a few bags of course. I buy purses, so sue me.


Yay yay yay! Congratulations! Finishing your masters is a huge accomplishment - particularly while raising a family! 

I also had to laugh at this: "Obviously I'll throw out tired underthings during this trip." I guess it's really become a thing for this group?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

diane278 said:


> Sounds like a great way to travel!  I always wanted to ship my stuff ahead on a trip and then ship it back so I wouldn’t have any luggage, but I’ve never done it.
> FYI: Since you’re finishing your program, you must celebrate with a new bag. It’s actually a law here. You won’t be allowed to leave the country and go home unless you comply with this requirement.



Love it! Although I've been buying a lot of bags lately! I bought a ysl 2 days ago, a givenchy yesterday and I'm buying a fendi tonight. So no encouraging the beast. 

Yes I've been taking expendable clothes on trips for me and my little ones for years. I find outfits with holes in the knees or crotch for the girls so when they spill something on themselves at the airport, I go put on a new outfit on them from my carry on and throw the old one in the bin. I also get really sweaty while wearing a child on my back sooooooo I bring a bra and shirt I can just toss in the bin and swap into a fresh dry one every several hours while traveling. That way my monster mommy carry on for me and two littles gets progressively lighter as we cover thousands of miles. I can't wait until they are reliable to walk and carry their own carry on so my own shoulders won't be crumbling under the weight at airports and standing in endless lines at passport control.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here's the vegan punk rock dive bar look. The "vegan" part comes from ditching my favorite leather jacket and boots for denim and patent vinyl creepers in deference to the other patrons.
> View attachment 4244624
> 
> Sadly, I lost my favorite green shirt to some bleeding dye in the wash last spring.


Sweet! The shiny shoes are a great touch. What bag or wallet goes with this? Or do you just tuck a credit card in the back pocket?


----------



## bagnut1

I have a question about custom closet design.  I know there is good experience here with California Closets.   Does anyone have experience with any of the Italian companies or the Container Store custom closets?


----------



## doloresmia

Advice needed!

so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black

Also it can only be used minimally as it is too thick for inside wear and is too fitted to wear a sweater underneath


----------



## Meta

doloresmia said:


> Advice needed!
> 
> so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black
> 
> Also it can only be used minimally as it is too thick for inside wear and is too fitted to wear a sweater underneath
> 
> View attachment 4244860


Navy, olive green and perhaps a darker charcoal gray are the few colors that come to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Here's the vegan punk rock dive bar look. The "vegan" part comes from ditching my favorite leather jacket and boots for denim and patent vinyl creepers in deference to the other patrons.
> View attachment 4244624
> 
> Sadly, I lost my favorite green shirt to some bleeding dye in the wash last spring.


This is a great look!


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Sounds like a great way to travel!  I always wanted to ship my stuff ahead on a trip and then ship it back so I wouldn’t have any luggage, but I’ve never done it.
> FYI: Since you’re finishing your program, you must celebrate with a new bag. It’s actually a law here. You won’t be allowed to leave the country and go home unless you comply with this requirement.




I did this once- mailed a small box of clothes for a weekend trip to my friend's house ahead of time.  Once I arrived I was able meander around the city without having to lug around a travel bag and then headed over to her house late in the afternoon.  It was quite liberating!


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Advice needed!
> 
> so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black
> 
> Also it can only be used minimally as it is too thick for inside wear and is too fitted to wear a sweater underneath
> 
> View attachment 4244860




This is so pretty!
Navy or charcoal would look fab!


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> You're so good natured! What a crap start to the week. Surely it's all uphill from here!
> 
> I wore an outfit yesterday I loathe to reach for because I feel it's maybe too fancy, a dvf silk shirt. But I had a presentation in class so I went for it. And it made me feel great! Not too fancy. So this is what happens when I choose my least favorite outfit in the hopes of culling my wardrobe. I end up loving it, usually. And my presentation went great. Two more today. In 4 weeks I'll have no more classes to attend in the masters program at all and all my coursework will have been finished. Actually the coursework I'm going to finish before my trip to the USA in twelve days!  So this is the very last little bit of attending university.
> My thesis is only half done, however, so I'm trying to finish that by mid January so I can submit it with my doctoral program (economics) application.
> 
> Ok enough digressing. Clothes! I'm going to do a massive 'take stuff on a trip and bring nothing back' clear out. 4 full outfits worth of least inspired clothing items that I'm going to leave at my friend's house in California for future visits. Obviously I'll throw out tired underthings during this trip. I'm also selling a few items including 5 pairs of designer denim (my local no name grocery store bought denim is an even better fit on me) on eBay and one hoodie return to betabrand is also in my luggage. So I'll have nothing on the way back except for a few bags of course. I buy purses, so sue me.




Well done to you for juggling being a student and a parent!  You must be so organized with your time!

Enjoy your US visit!


----------



## cafecreme15

diane278 said:


> Great way to look at things!  With all the effort you put into getting the pants right, I hope there’s a way to bring them back to being a viable piece in your wardrobe.


I don't think they can be salvaged unfortunately, but I am going to show them to the manager of the store this weekend. Maybe she has a suggestion (or will probably just tell me to buy more clothes).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> Well done to you for juggling being a student and a parent!  You must be so organized with your time!
> 
> Enjoy your US visit!



Thank you! I'm not that organized but I have bouts of productivity.


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> I don't think they can be salvaged unfortunately, but I am going to show them to the manager of the store this weekend. Maybe she has a suggestion (or will probably just tell me to buy more clothes).



Maybe you can make culottes? Shucks


----------



## cafecreme15

doloresmia said:


> Maybe you can make culottes? Shucks


If only the hole were a bit lower down. That would have been a  great idea though!


----------



## whateve

festus said:


> I did this once- mailed a small box of clothes for a weekend trip to my friend's house ahead of time.  Once I arrived I was able meander around the city without having to lug around a travel bag and then headed over to her house late in the afternoon.  It was quite liberating!


Once we flew to New York from California to visit my daughter. We rented a car there to drive back home leisurely, visiting many states on the way back. We ordered a three week supply of underwear for my husband and had it shipped to my daughter's house. A side benefit was that there was no sales tax on clothing in New York. It took us a few months to get back home, so we had to do laundry a few times on the road. Not having to pack his underwear, which takes up way too much room in our luggage, left room for everything else.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

whateve said:


> That is ingenuous. I thought it looked like a pareo.


Aww you made my day sunshine!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Advice needed!
> 
> so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black
> 
> Also it can only be used minimally as it is too thick for inside wear and is too fitted to wear a sweater underneath
> 
> View attachment 4244860


Agree with the others who suggest olive, navy. Many autumnal mid-to-light colors could work, like rusty red, cognac, mustard, and denim. Light gray jackets are strangely difficult for me to coordinate.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> Sweet! The shiny shoes are a great touch. What bag or wallet goes with this? Or do you just tuck a credit card in the back pocket?


 One of the amazing things about this 11-year old hand-me-down jacket (from Old Navy, of all places!) is the sheer number of pockets. Two in the side seam, two big internal pockets, and two chest pockets. I just stash a small card wallet with my ID, credit card, and transit pass in one pocket, add a phone and keys to another, and I'm ready to go!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

FugitiveRouge said:


> One of the amazing things about this 11-year old hand-me-down jacket (from Old Navy, of all places!) is the sheer number of pockets. Two in the side seam, two big internal pockets, and two chest pockets. I just stash a small card wallet with my ID, credit card, and transit pass in one pocket, add a phone and keys to another, and I'm ready to go!



Blasphemy. No need for a purse? For Shame. This is TPF. You always need a bag. 

[emoji12]

Sounds like a scottevest! My son has one of their hoodies and there are so so many hidden pockets!!!


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> One of the amazing things about this 11-year old hand-me-down jacket (from Old Navy, of all places!) is the sheer number of pockets. Two in the side seam, two big internal pockets, and two chest pockets. I just stash a small card wallet with my ID, credit card, and transit pass in one pocket, add a phone and keys to another, and I'm ready to go!


Sounds perfect. I am seriously hampered without pockets!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Agree with the others who suggest olive, navy. Many autumnal mid-to-light colors could work, like rusty red, cognac, mustard, and denim. Light gray jackets are strangely difficult for me to coordinate.



The color and the texture make it super hard to match correctly.

On another note, this article made me laugh - how to look dressed up when you are lazy

https://apple.news/AuUsxr6XuQ2enaAKh941ELg


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Advice needed!
> 
> so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black
> 
> Also it can only be used minimally as it is too thick for inside wear and is too fitted to wear a sweater underneath
> 
> View attachment 4244860



White pencil denim !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> The color and the texture make it super hard to match correctly.
> 
> On another note, this article made me laugh - how to look dressed up when you are lazy
> 
> https://apple.news/AuUsxr6XuQ2enaAKh941ELg



I like the leopard print duster and the plaid dress.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Advice needed!
> 
> so I have re-fallen for this jacket after putting it in the consign pile. It is MaxMara and has the most beautiful fur collar.... but what color pants do I wear with? I don’t like this grey with black



Well, there’s denim.  I know you said no to the black, but would it depend on the cut?

At first glance the jacket has a sporty vibe to it, so what about black leggings and boots? 

It’s a cool jacket and I suggest holding on to it through New Years. If you’ve worn it, it stays.  If you haven’t back in the pile it goes.  No matter how cute it has to fit with your life and we all know how forcing that ends up.


----------



## grietje

I’ll take a photo of the high waist cropped pants when I wear them next.  Sitting down was kind of funny as it crept close to my chest!


----------



## grietje

I’ve decided to rehome two bags.  I’m realizing me and bright larger bags are not a long term fit.  I will admire from affair.  ( I’m holding out hope that a smaller bright bag could work for me—I’m talking to you BV chamomile pillow).
I will also forget this very point one the day I open my bag closet and critique the sea of neutral shades. Ughhh.


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> White pencil denim !



Ahhhh that might be the thing. What do you think about these?

I tried the jacket with different pants and I find the difference in texture hard to deal with if that makes sense. I don’t want matching textures but except for the green, these also felt off

With denim




With blue wool pants - for color purposes. These are drop crotch Celine so would never work style wise. I think maybe a darker more navy or midnight blue would work




With green Joseph wide leg pants



With MaxMara tan/gold wide leg culottes. I have more neutral wide leg wool pants that I think might work better


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> Well, there’s denim.  I know you said no to the black, but would it depend on the cut?
> 
> At first glance the jacket has a sporty vibe to it, so what about black leggings and boots?
> 
> It’s a cool jacket and I suggest holding on to it through New Years. If you’ve worn it, it stays.  If you haven’t back in the pile it goes.  No matter how cute it has to fit with your life and we all know how forcing that ends up.



Yeah - I have worn it with dark blue denim. I think it is ok. Also have used the legging with riding boots. Right now still working on my thigh transformation and then maybe more comfortable that way.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I’ll take a photo of the high waist cropped pants when I wear them next.  Sitting down was kind of funny as it crept close to my chest!



Growing up during the high waist Jean era I remember pulling my pants to boob level like urkel. Not a good look for those like me who are short with short waists


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Growing up during the high waist Jean era I remember pulling my pants to boob level like urkel. Not a good look for those like me who are short with short waists
> View attachment 4245796


Nor those like me who are “no waist”!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I’ve decided to rehome two bags.  I’m realizing me and bright larger bags are not a long term fit.  I will admire from affair.  ( I’m holding out hope that a smaller bright bag could work for me—I’m talking to you BV chamomile pillow).
> I will also forget this very point one the day I open my bag closet and critique the sea of neutral shades. Ughhh.


I came to the same conclusion.  The brightest bag I now have is Barolo.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I came to the same conclusion.  The brightest bag I now have is Barolo.


I go back and forth. I like my bright colors. Some colors seem brighter than others. Like I feel bright blues are more sedate than bright pinks. I'll go through a phase of only carrying neutrals and then I'm back to my colors. Since I started carrying colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten more muted, so the bright bag is the pop of color I need.


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Growing up during the high waist Jean era I remember pulling my pants to boob level like urkel. Not a good look for those like me who are short with short waists
> 
> View attachment 4245796


I have no desire to go back to high waists, especially if they don't have a lot of stretch. The lower waists are more comfortable as long as they are above my hipbones. If they are lower than that, they are always falling down and I'm always pulling them up.


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> I have no desire to go back to high waists, especially if they don't have a lot of stretch. The lower waists are more comfortable as long as they are above my hipbones. If they are lower than that, they are always falling down and I'm always pulling them up.



Sigh, so hard to get the right pant. My green Joseph wide leg pants actually fit like Urkel’s - that high on the belly - but since I don’t often stand like he does it doesn’t have the same effect.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Sigh, so hard to get the right pant. My green Joseph wide leg pants actually fit like Urkel’s - that high on the belly - but since I don’t often stand like he does it doesn’t have the same effect.


There’s always the option of adding the suspenders, but if you do that, you may need to counterbalance them with the white socks. Urkel’s got it goin’ on! The man is right out of GQ.
~
I agree the challenge could be the visual texture of the jacket. Last year I got a tunic with a similar visual texture and had trouble putting it with anything except jeans. This year, I found a slightly different gray tunic and it seems like it’s going to be easier to work with....but the jury’s still out.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> There’s always the option of adding the suspenders, but if you do that, you may need to counterbalance them with the white socks. Urkel’s got it goin’ on! The man is right out of GQ



I don’t have the rainbow shirt though[emoji34]


----------



## doloresmia

Instagram just sent this Kickstarter campaign to my feed. It is for sustainable white shirt made from coffee grounds! I am super fascinated and am thinking of donating to get a shirt. The only thing is I don’t like collarless shirts

The video is amazing. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...=Leze+Prospecting:+INT+LL+CONTACTS+IT+11.5+BR


----------



## doloresmia

Hello lovely!!!!!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

TankerToad said:


> White pencil denim !


Seconded! 


doloresmia said:


> With blue wool pants - for color purposes. These are drop crotch Celine so would never work style wise. I think maybe a darker more navy or midnight blue would work





doloresmia said:


> Yeah - I have worn it with dark blue denim. I think it is ok. Also have used the legging with riding boots. Right now still working on my thigh transformation and then maybe more comfortable that way.


I would suggest going with a lighter denim or lighter blue, rather than darker. I have a couple of gray tops with this heathered pattern that I only like with with mid to light wash denim and olive green joggers. A dark khaki could work, too.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

grietje said:


> I will also forget this very point one the day I open my bag closet and critique the sea of neutral shades. Ughhh.





whateve said:


> I go back and forth. I like my bright colors. Some colors seem brighter than others. Like I feel bright blues are more sedate than bright pinks. I'll go through a phase of only carrying neutrals and then I'm back to my colors. Since I started carrying colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten more muted, so the bright bag is the pop of color I need.


I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals. 

I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time. 

I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve. 

Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.


This reminds me of something I realized awhile ago. Our tastes aren't static, even for food. A lot of the stuff I used to cook 10 years ago, I never make anymore. Why would I expect to wear the same wardrobe 10 years from now? I know that I'm too fickle to stay in love with the same bags and clothes forever. Plus no matter how much I might want to simplify things, it is fun to get new things every once in awhile. The trick is to not need the thrill of new things too often.


----------



## doloresmia

Just going to leave this here


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.


THIS!!!


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> This reminds me of something I realized awhile ago. Our tastes aren't static, even for food. A lot of the stuff I used to cook 10 years ago, I never make anymore. Why would I expect to wear the same wardrobe 10 years from now? I know that I'm too fickle to stay in love with the same bags and clothes forever. Plus no matter how much I might want to simplify things, it is fun to get new things every once in awhile. The trick is to not need the thrill of new things too often.


A trick this old dog really needs to learn! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.



I definitely agree. Also wrestling with the idea that due to change in lifestyle I really don’t need 90 percent of my clothes and if my lifestyle changes again, I may not want what I have. However, am still window shopping as if I have the work life that needs the clothes I like. My job in last three years I didn’t need the clothes I liked and had. 

Ultimately I think some of it is that most of the clothes I like a lot, feel great in and believe look good on me. These are things I retained through multiple purges in the last few months.

Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> This reminds me of something I realized awhile ago. Our tastes aren't static, even for food. A lot of the stuff I used to cook 10 years ago, I never make anymore. Why would I expect to wear the same wardrobe 10 years from now? I know that I'm too fickle to stay in love with the same bags and clothes forever. Plus no matter how much I might want to simplify things, it is fun to get new things every once in awhile. The trick is to not need the thrill of new things too often.



Absolutely!


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> I definitely agree. Also wrestling with the idea that due to change in lifestyle I really don’t need 90 percent of my clothes and if my lifestyle changes again, I may not want what I have. However, am still window shopping as if I have the work life that needs the clothes I like. My job in last three years I didn’t need the clothes I liked and had.
> 
> Ultimately I think some of it is that most of the clothes I like a lot, feel great in and believe look good on me. These are things I retained through multiple purges in the last few months.
> 
> Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!



Once again, the internet speaks to me.....



Have to think about this and how my moods are elevated by my clothing and which ones put me in the dumps.


----------



## momasaurus

doloresmia said:


> I definitely agree. Also wrestling with the idea that due to change in lifestyle I really don’t need 90 percent of my clothes and if my lifestyle changes again, I may not want what I have. However, am still window shopping as if I have the work life that needs the clothes I like. My job in last three years I didn’t need the clothes I liked and had.
> 
> Ultimately I think some of it is that most of the clothes I like a lot, feel great in and believe look good on me. These are things I retained through multiple purges in the last few months.
> 
> Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!


And what's wrong with putting on one of these outfits that looks good and makes you feel great, just to run errands? Feeling great doesn't happen all the time, right?


----------



## Cookiefiend

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.


Amen. 
Thank you for putting it so well!


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.



Wise words, beautifully stated!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Just going to leave this here



As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.


I have thought about remodeling it several times but just can’t deal with the idea of either moving out or living there through a remodel.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.
> View attachment 4246643


I'm the same way. I've run out of walls. I even have art hanging in the garage and the closet.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.
> View attachment 4246643
> 
> I have thought about remodeling it several times but just can’t deal with the idea of either moving out or living there through a remodel.....




The pieces of art on your walls are harmonious- aesthetically the lines and colours fit with each other and the frames don't distract.  Still fits under my definition of minimalist!  

I don't think minimalism means stark, unless that is one's preferred style.  I have art on my walls and some tchotchke on the mantlepiece but they don't compete with each other and don't take up unnecessary eye space.  I have friends who like to cover every single flat surface with ornaments and framed photos, but this gives me sensory overload.  Luckily one of my two cats is a bit of a trouble maker so I am never tempted to put things where he can break them.  I also use the cat-proofing excuse not to acquire or be gifted knick knacks and such.  

We all have a different cut-off point for sensory overload/minimalism!


----------



## Genie27

Well, I still have bare walls since moving in July. All my paintings are propped up against my bedroom walls, primarily because my larger paintings were for a loft with 12+ ft ceilings, and my new place has huge bulkheads that reduce some ceiling height to 7ft, and everywhere else is standard 9/10ft height.

But I do need to get my act together and take the drill home from work, so I can get this done. BF is not too handy, and suggested hammering some nails into drywall. (Sigh)

And I am considering re-painting some of my older pieces, to better suit the new living space. Is that weird?


----------



## gillianna

diane278 said:


> As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.
> View attachment 4246643
> 
> I have thought about remodeling it several times but just can’t deal with the idea of either moving out or living there through a remodel.....


Love you rooms.  The art makes a statement and goes well with your decor.  I think one can have things they love and art on the walls do not look like clutter versus having dozens of things on tables all over one room.


----------



## gillianna

I have eye strain from doing a lot of computer work and feel exhausted too so today I am back in my bedroom.  I decided to go through things once again.  First I rearranged the room....lol. This is a hobby of mine.  I couldn’t deal with the early morning light from the windows by the bed so I rearranged and it will work out better.  

It still amazes me the junk one can find that you save.  I had the bin under the bed I will get to it someday.  Well I emptied it and maybe saved 6things which were  2 packs of curtain hooks and random screwdrivers which disappear all the time.  I threw away all sorts of odds and ends.  I organized my three metal rolling shelf with all my manicure pedicure items and got rid of old to me lotions and creams.  I am going to empty a small shelf armoire and use it for bathroom towels and stuff since I took out the large bookcase shelf from the bathroom to open up the room.  

The bedroom already feels more calm.  I really need to paint the bedroom walls to continue my journey.  Hubby agreed it is finally time to have our whitewashed Pergo floors installed in here but I want the room painted first.  I painted one wall a few months ago but I am not impressed with the quality of the paint and it was from Restoration Hardware so I thought it would be really good.   It is white but I did two coats of paint over mint green and I still fe I also am totally changing the decor of the whole house too which is kind of crazy.  I was very into a shabby chic uncluttered look with lots of white and pastel floral prints but now I am so over the shabby chic part.   I want to stick with white and bring in black as a accent color so I will probably repaint some of my wood furniture black.  And then add black frames to my art which has misc. frame colors, designs.  I have been collecting some unique photographs and art which already are in black frames but I feel to have everything in black frames will pull it all together.  

Tonight I might reorganize my drawers and just kind of see if there is anything I can get rid of since I am on the if I don’t use it I don’t need it kick.  Once you get started it is easy to keep going.  And the more I look at all these clean organized home pictures the more stuff I want to get rid of.   

Hubby the hoarder is also doing things I never thought her would do.  He actually went in his closet and gave me about ten pairs of new shoes and boots to sell on eBay for him.  This is such a first.....I am proud of him.


----------



## grietje

FugitiveRouge said:


> ... I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat...
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth.
> ...When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs...



I have short hair and have been growing it out (I consider it long at a bob style).  Trying for shoulder length and know one day, of it will go!




whateve said:


> .Our tastes aren't static, even for food. A lot of the stuff I used to cook 10 years ago, I never make anymore. Why would I expect to wear the same wardrobe 10 years from now? I know that I'm too fickle to stay in love with the same bags and clothes forever...



So true!  There is an evolution so to speak--or just a change. If I think about it, I've dramatically changed how I eat to manage my weight. No more Ben and Jerry's for this girl. There are tasty options out there that fill my love of ice cream without being a sh*t-ton of calories.

There's an element of inflexibility we are assuming with this notion of minimalism which somehow has to be defined as never evolving or wanting _different_. 



doloresmia said:


> ...Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!



It's interesting because even a year ago I would have said YES!  But there is something about having a few nice glamorous things that don't fit your daily life. I finally got a BV Knot after thinking my life style was not conducive to one because I don't regularly go to super dressy affairs.  But I go to dinner and sometimes I want to step things up just a bit.  Why can't a Knot do that and be used on those occasions where I need a dressy evening bag?

As I read our comments, I couldn't help but sense a bit of defensiveness or guilt on all our parts that we don't stay the same, or want 'stuff' because we change. Or perhaps it was a projection on my part.  Nonetheless, I think (as in all things in life) there's a balance to this business of having less/minimalism.


----------



## grietje

Re me and art:  I rotate the smaller pieces with the seasons.  Some of the pictures/paintings/photo look better in the fall.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Well, I still have bare walls since moving in July. All my paintings are propped up against my bedroom walls, primarily because my larger paintings were for a loft with 12+ ft ceilings, and my new place has huge bulkheads that reduce some ceiling height to 7ft, and everywhere else is standard 9/10ft height.
> 
> But I do need to get my act together and take the drill home from work, so I can get this done. BF is not too handy, and suggested hammering some nails into drywall. (Sigh)
> 
> And I am considering re-painting some of my older pieces, to better suit the new living space. Is that weird?


Do I understand correctly? You did the paintings yourself? Omg! Please post some of them. Please, please, please! I have one piece that permanently leans against a wall.  I didn’t paint any of my pieces...I only wish I had the talent!


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Do I understand correctly? You did the paintings yourself? Omg! Please post some of them. Please, please, please! I have one piece that permanently leans against a wall.  I didn’t paint any of my pieces...I only wish I had the talent!


Ok, only since you said Please 3 times. I'm a bit shy about my art, although I do hang it in my living spaces. The top and bottom pics here are from my old loft - and fill the space well enough, but now they don't fit my new place in style or size. I may hang them in my bedroom where the scale won't matter as much, I guess.

I have a few wood and lino-cut prints that I did in art school - those are keepers, and then a couple of larger acrylic canvases that I did specifically to suit my old loft. Those are the ones I'm considering re-painting - one is abstract, and the other is a bright teal and pink thing of Nataraja - the Hindu Lord of Dance (I'm neither Hindu nor a dancer). I don't think they're anything special but I like looking at them. And my niece loves the one I painted for my brother - that is a bright primary explosion of colours.

But I also have one blank canvas that has been waiting patiently for 'when I get inspired' - most of my free time these days is spent on knitting or crochet - it's so much easier to pick up yarn when I have a few minutes or hours to spare. Painting seems to require more focus/frame of mind etc. Some day, 15 years from now...when I retire...

Plus I have a small collection of original numbered prints by some contemporary French and Dutch artists from when I wanted to build a collection. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a collector, so I stopped when I had a couple. A few framed photographs from a friend, a Balinese temple rubbing, and that's enough.


----------



## More bags

FugitiveRouge said:


> I understand this sentiment. It seems like every other year, I seesaw between first hating my greige closet and craving color and pattern and then feeling overwhelmed by the loud variety of things in my closet and reverting back to neutrals.
> 
> I think that this process is okay and not limited to my closet. I do the same thing with my hair. Every few years, I crop it short, get tired of needing monthly trims, grow it out until I get tired of having too much hair, and repeat. It's not that I don't understand my style or my needs, but that those things evolve over time.
> 
> I've come to the recent (obvious) realization that the perfect, small capsule closet of good quality timeless clothing to wear forever is a myth. Fashions change, clothes tear, bodies change, and lifestyles evolve.
> 
> Not to be too navel gazing about it, but I made peace with the process by simply recognizing the pattern, accepting where I was, and letting go of the anxiety that seemed to accompany the changes. When it comes to wardrobe or other life things, I think that awareness and acceptance of where you're at goes a long way towards alleviating any anxiety about past decisions or future what ifs.


Beautifully written!


----------



## More bags

doloresmia said:


> Once again, the internet speaks to me.....
> 
> 
> 
> Have to think about this and how my moods are elevated by my clothing and which ones put me in the dumps.



Dolores is, you are a gem for sharing all of these video gems!



diane278 said:


> As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.
> View attachment 4246643
> 
> I have thought about remodeling it several times but just can’t deal with the idea of either moving out or living there through a remodel.....


It’s beautiful to the eye.



Genie27 said:


> Ok, only since you said Please 3 times. I'm a bit shy about my art, although I do hang it in my living spaces. The top and bottom pics here are from my old loft - and fill the space well enough, but now they don't fit my new place in style or size. I may hang them in my bedroom where the scale won't matter as much, I guess.
> 
> I have a few wood and lino-cut prints that I did in art school - those are keepers, and then a couple of larger acrylic canvases that I did specifically to suit my old loft. Those are the ones I'm considering re-painting - one is abstract, and the other is a bright teal and pink thing of Nataraja - the Hindu Lord of Dance (I'm neither Hindu nor a dancer). I don't think they're anything special but I like looking at them. And my niece loves the one I painted for my brother - that is a bright primary explosion of colours.
> 
> But I also have one blank canvas that has been waiting patiently for 'when I get inspired' - most of my free time these days is spent on knitting or crochet - it's so much easier to pick up yarn when I have a few minutes or hours to spare. Painting seems to require more focus/frame of mind etc. Some day, 15 years from now...when I retire...
> 
> Plus I have a small collection of original numbered prints by some contemporary French and Dutch artists from when I wanted to build a collection. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a collector, so I stopped when I had a couple. A few framed photographs from a friend, a Balinese temple rubbing, and that's enough.


You are so talented, thanks for sharing your creativity- such an inspiration!


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Ok, only since you said Please 3 times. I'm a bit shy about my art, although I do hang it in my living spaces. The top and bottom pics here are from my old loft - and fill the space well enough, but now they don't fit my new place in style or size. I may hang them in my bedroom where the scale won't matter as much, I guess.
> 
> I have a few wood and lino-cut prints that I did in art school - those are keepers, and then a couple of larger acrylic canvases that I did specifically to suit my old loft. Those are the ones I'm considering re-painting - one is abstract, and the other is a bright teal and pink thing of Nataraja - the Hindu Lord of Dance (I'm neither Hindu nor a dancer). I don't think they're anything special but I like looking at them. And my niece loves the one I painted for my brother - that is a bright primary explosion of colours.
> 
> But I also have one blank canvas that has been waiting patiently for 'when I get inspired' - most of my free time these days is spent on knitting or crochet - it's so much easier to pick up yarn when I have a few minutes or hours to spare. Painting seems to require more focus/frame of mind etc. Some day, 15 years from now...when I retire...
> 
> Plus I have a small collection of original numbered prints by some contemporary French and Dutch artists from when I wanted to build a collection. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a collector, so I stopped when I had a couple. A few framed photographs from a friend, a Balinese temple rubbing, and that's enough.



These are beautiful and they fit the spaces perfectly! Love your new place.


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Do I understand correctly? You did the paintings yourself? Omg! Please post some of them. Please, please, please! I have one piece that permanently leans against a wall.  I didn’t paint any of my pieces...I only wish I had the talent!


I used to paint. I have a few paintings of mine around the house. It's funny because I thought they were so good when I first did them, then after awhile I decided they are pretty amateurish. I stopped painting because the smell of the paint gave me headaches. I really miss it though. I have to be creative at least once in awhile. Lately I've been channeling that creativity into rehabbing vintage purses.


----------



## whateve

Genie27 said:


> Ok, only since you said Please 3 times. I'm a bit shy about my art, although I do hang it in my living spaces. The top and bottom pics here are from my old loft - and fill the space well enough, but now they don't fit my new place in style or size. I may hang them in my bedroom where the scale won't matter as much, I guess.
> 
> I have a few wood and lino-cut prints that I did in art school - those are keepers, and then a couple of larger acrylic canvases that I did specifically to suit my old loft. Those are the ones I'm considering re-painting - one is abstract, and the other is a bright teal and pink thing of Nataraja - the Hindu Lord of Dance (I'm neither Hindu nor a dancer). I don't think they're anything special but I like looking at them. And my niece loves the one I painted for my brother - that is a bright primary explosion of colours.
> 
> But I also have one blank canvas that has been waiting patiently for 'when I get inspired' - most of my free time these days is spent on knitting or crochet - it's so much easier to pick up yarn when I have a few minutes or hours to spare. Painting seems to require more focus/frame of mind etc. Some day, 15 years from now...when I retire...
> 
> Plus I have a small collection of original numbered prints by some contemporary French and Dutch artists from when I wanted to build a collection. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a collector, so I stopped when I had a couple. A few framed photographs from a friend, a Balinese temple rubbing, and that's enough.


They are beautiful! I love the colors.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Ok, only since you said Please 3 times. I'm a bit shy about my art, although I do hang it in my living spaces. The top and bottom pics here are from my old loft - and fill the space well enough, but now they don't fit my new place in style or size. I may hang them in my bedroom where the scale won't matter as much, I guess.
> 
> I have a few wood and lino-cut prints that I did in art school - those are keepers, and then a couple of larger acrylic canvases that I did specifically to suit my old loft. Those are the ones I'm considering re-painting - one is abstract, and the other is a bright teal and pink thing of Nataraja - the Hindu Lord of Dance (I'm neither Hindu nor a dancer). I don't think they're anything special but I like looking at them. And my niece loves the one I painted for my brother - that is a bright primary explosion of colours.
> 
> But I also have one blank canvas that has been waiting patiently for 'when I get inspired' - most of my free time these days is spent on knitting or crochet - it's so much easier to pick up yarn when I have a few minutes or hours to spare. Painting seems to require more focus/frame of mind etc. Some day, 15 years from now...when I retire...
> 
> Plus I have a small collection of original numbered prints by some contemporary French and Dutch artists from when I wanted to build a collection. I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a collector, so I stopped when I had a couple. A few framed photographs from a friend, a Balinese temple rubbing, and that's enough.



Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you! 
I LOVE bright colors in artwork. My living room contains my bright pieces. I also love the ghost chair and plexiglass table.  I tend to lean towards large pieces even though I live in a small house.  Go figure. 
 I’ll be going back and looking at your pieces repeatedly.  If I had your talent, I would be displaying pieces everywhere!


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> And what's wrong with putting on one of these outfits that looks good and makes you feel great, just to run errands? Feeling great doesn't happen all the time, right?



One word - LAZY!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> As much as I love a pared down wardrobe in a tidy closet, I cannot imagine doing the same with art.  My house is quite small but my desire for art is large. This is one corner in my kitchen. Nothing minimal here.
> View attachment 4246643
> 
> I have thought about remodeling it several times but just can’t deal with the idea of either moving out or living there through a remodel.....



This is beautiful!

By the way, I thought of you with this...


----------



## doloresmia

festus said:


> The pieces of art on your walls are harmonious- aesthetically the lines and colours fit with each other and the frames don't distract.  Still fits under my definition of minimalist!
> 
> I don't think minimalism means stark, unless that is one's preferred style.  I have art on my walls and some tchotchke on the mantlepiece but they don't compete with each other and don't take up unnecessary eye space.  I have friends who like to cover every single flat surface with ornaments and framed photos, but this gives me sensory overload.  Luckily one of my two cats is a bit of a trouble maker so I am never tempted to put things where he can break them.  I also use the cat-proofing excuse not to acquire or be gifted knick knacks and such.
> 
> We all have a different cut-off point for sensory overload/minimalism!



I agree! Frankly i find most of minimalist designs the internet brings to me are really too stark, cold and the all white is blinding.... and another kind of sensory overload. For me the decor has to have a personality which is why I LOVE what Diane does.

.... and just saw Genie27’s beautiful handmade artwork! Beautiful. By the way, I kind of like artwork on the floor or propped up myself. 

We have HUGE vintage magic posters everywhere. They are what one would have found advertising a show on a barn door. I am thumbs up for color in the house .


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> I have eye strain from doing a lot of computer work and feel exhausted too so today I am back in my bedroom.  I decided to go through things once again.  First I rearranged the room....lol. This is a hobby of mine.  I couldn’t deal with the early morning light from the windows by the bed so I rearranged and it will work out better.
> 
> It still amazes me the junk one can find that you save.  I had the bin under the bed I will get to it someday.  Well I emptied it and maybe saved 6things which were  2 packs of curtain hooks and random screwdrivers which disappear all the time.  I threw away all sorts of odds and ends.  I organized my three metal rolling shelf with all my manicure pedicure items and got rid of old to me lotions and creams.  I am going to empty a small shelf armoire and use it for bathroom towels and stuff since I took out the large bookcase shelf from the bathroom to open up the room.
> 
> The bedroom already feels more calm.  I really need to paint the bedroom walls to continue my journey.  Hubby agreed it is finally time to have our whitewashed Pergo floors installed in here but I want the room painted first.  I painted one wall a few months ago but I am not impressed with the quality of the paint and it was from Restoration Hardware so I thought it would be really good.   It is white but I did two coats of paint over mint green and I still fe I also am totally changing the decor of the whole house too which is kind of crazy.  I was very into a shabby chic uncluttered look with lots of white and pastel floral prints but now I am so over the shabby chic part.   I want to stick with white and bring in black as a accent color so I will probably repaint some of my wood furniture black.  And then add black frames to my art which has misc. frame colors, designs.  I have been collecting some unique photographs and art which already are in black frames but I feel to have everything in black frames will pull it all together.
> 
> Tonight I might reorganize my drawers and just kind of see if there is anything I can get rid of since I am on the if I don’t use it I don’t need it kick.  Once you get started it is easy to keep going.  And the more I look at all these clean organized home pictures the more stuff I want to get rid of.
> 
> Hubby the hoarder is also doing things I never thought her would do.  He actually went in his closet and gave me about ten pairs of new shoes and boots to sell on eBay for him.  This is such a first.....I am proud of him.



Well you know we will be cheering you virtually, whether or not you choose to share your before, during and after photos!


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I have short hair and have been growing it out (I consider it long at a bob style).  Trying for shoulder length and know one day, of it will go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true!  There is an evolution so to speak--or just a change. If I think about it, I've dramatically changed how I eat to manage my weight. No more Ben and Jerry's for this girl. There are tasty options out there that fill my love of ice cream without being a sh*t-ton of calories.
> 
> There's an element of inflexibility we are assuming with this notion of minimalism which somehow has to be defined as never evolving or wanting _different_.
> 
> 
> 
> It's interesting because even a year ago I would have said YES!  But there is something about having a few nice glamorous things that don't fit your daily life. I finally got a BV Knot after thinking my life style was not conducive to one because I don't regularly go to super dressy affairs.  But I go to dinner and sometimes I want to step things up just a bit.  Why can't a Knot do that and be used on those occasions where I need a dressy evening bag?
> 
> As I read our comments, I couldn't help but sense a bit of defensiveness or guilt on all our parts that we don't stay the same, or want 'stuff' because we change. Or perhaps it was a projection on my part.  Nonetheless, I think (as in all things in life) there's a balance to this business of having less/minimalism.



I have a BV knot that I have kept, even though I don’t have a clutch lifestyle. To be fair though it is barenia like and therefore can be used for everyday, except it can’t hold my every day stuff, so I carry it to things where I don’t have to have two pairs of glasses (sunglasses, and seeing glasses); my iPhone plus, etc., etc., 

Will see whether I can dig up a picture. That thing survives multiple should it go into a consignment bag because, well it looks like barenia

View attachment 4246943


----------



## grietje

I was just thinking why does minimalism have to involve so much white?  I think about the architecture and interiors of a classic Sea Ranch home and warm wood does the job of clean lines and serenity without being so cold.


----------



## doloresmia

More bags said:


> Dolores is, you are a gem for sharing all of these video gems!
> 
> 
> It’s beautiful to the eye.
> 
> 
> You are so talented, thanks for sharing your creativity- such an inspiration!



Hugs!


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I was just thinking why does minimalism have involve so much white?  I think about the architecture and interiors of a classic Sea Ranch home and warm wood does the job of clean lines and serenity without being so cold.


I'm sure it doesn't. People somehow have decided it means modern furniture without a lot of flourishes and white walls, because it seems to look clean. If you have traditional furniture and colors, it can still be minimalist as long as there aren't a lot of extra things.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I was just thinking why does minimalism have involve so much white?  I think about the architecture and interiors of a classic Sea Ranch home and warm wood does the job of clean lines and serenity without being so cold.



Because I grew up on the east coast, one of my favorite decors is Cape Cod beach cottage with whites and light blues and worn wooden floors.

View attachment 4246945


View attachment 4246946


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> I have a BV knot that I have kept, even though I don’t have a clutch lifestyle. To be fair though it is barenia like and therefore can be used for everyday, except it can’t hold my every day stuff, so I carry it to things where I don’t have to have two pairs of glasses (sunglasses, and seeing glasses); my iPhone plus, etc., etc.,
> 
> Will see whether I can dig up a picture. That thing survives multiple should it go into a consignment bag because, well it looks like barenia
> 
> View attachment 4246943



Weird lock thing


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Because I grew up on the east coast, one of my favorite decors is Cape Cod beach cottage with whites and light blues and worn wooden floors.
> 
> View attachment 4246945
> 
> 
> View attachment 4246946


----------



## grietje

This is classic Sea Ranch.
http://greathomes.org/mls/property/21728246

My mother first read about Sea Ranch in Sunset Magazine in 1978.  We rented houses there for years and then my parents bought in 1990.  It holds  very special place in my heart.  So much so that DH and I bought a small Don Jacobs home and fixed it up. It was our first real estate as an investment experiment.  Here's a funny fact about Don Jacobs homes:  his driveways were notoriously narrow.  And that's because he designed everything around his Mini Cooper!


----------



## doloresmia

Lately have been surfing for onesies/jumpsuits. I feel like they are a very efficient way to dress, but hard to find anything really stylish. Anyone else have that problem?

The Eileen Fischer ones look too shapeless. Needsupply.com seems to have some interesting ones. Instagram also fed me a cool wide legged one from Shaina Mote that my DH HATED.

This is my favorite, but I feel one has to be taller and boy shaped to wear. Since it is final sale (and on a ban still) not feeling like taking the risk.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> This is classic Sea Ranch.
> http://greathomes.org/mls/property/21728246
> 
> My mother first read about Sea Ranch in Sunset Magazine in 1978.  We rented houses there for years and then my parents bought in 1990.  It holds  very special place in my heart.  So much so that DH and I bought a small Don Jacobs home and fixed it up. It was our first real estate as an investment experiment.  Here's a funny fact about Don Jacobs homes:  his driveways were notoriously narrow.  And that's because he designed everything around his Mini Cooper!


Much of that wooden aesthetic reminds me of Georgia O’keeffe’s ranches. Although she also had many white walls, she used plywood in many areas, including her bedroom and also for furniture, including a tabletop for her dining room table.  I love rustic wood with clean rough plaster walls.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Lately have been surfing for onesies/jumpsuits. I feel like they are a very efficient way to dress, but hard to find anything really stylish. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> The Eileen Fischer ones look too shapeless. Needsupply.com seems to have some interesting ones. Instagram also fed me a cool wide legged one from Shaina Mote that my DH HATED.
> 
> This is my favorite, but I feel one has to be taller and boy shaped to wear. Since it is final sale (and on a ban still) not feeling like taking the risk.
> 
> View attachment 4246949


They must require a really strong bladder. I can’t imagine how much work it would be to pee. (I don’t know how else to say it...)


----------



## Genie27

momasaurus said:


> These are beautiful and they fit the spaces perfectly! Love your new place.


Thank you, but this is my old place, all tidied up for listing, and after I’d taken down my beautiful light fixtures and replaced with IKEA. I still miss it.

My new place is more generic condo architecture - all drywall and giant bulkheads. But it does have huge windows overlooking some trees and gabled rooftops. And it’s across the street from one of the best local markets in N America. And has a rooftop terrace with a bbq grill.

@diane278 the ghost chair + table + lamp now reside in my entry coat/shoe/bag closet room. Formerly the den. My special lighting is also boxed up until I get my table and dining chairs later this month. Then I can finalize positioning etc.


----------



## momasaurus

Genie27 said:


> Thank you, but this is my old place, all tidied up for listing, and after I’d taken down my beautiful light fixtures and replaced with IKEA. I still miss it.
> 
> My new place is more generic condo architecture - all drywall and giant bulkheads. But it does have huge windows overlooking some trees and gabled rooftops. And it’s across the street from one of the best local markets in N America. And has a rooftop terrace with a bbq grill.
> 
> @diane278 the ghost chair + table + lamp now reside in my entry coat/shoe/bag closet room. Formerly the den. My special lighting is also boxed up until I get my table and dining chairs later this month. Then I can finalize positioning etc.



So you still have awesome natural lighting. And a rooftop terrace!


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Lately have been surfing for onesies/jumpsuits. I feel like they are a very efficient way to dress, but hard to find anything really stylish. Anyone else have that problem?]





diane278 said:


> They must require a really strong bladder. I can’t imagine how much work it would be to pee. (I don’t know how else to say it...)



I’ve had fun trying them on.  My problem is I’m too tall for a lot of them.  Two words: camel toe.
Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!

And I find it’s much more fun trying on bad ones with friends...

On this one, you’ve got to love the big ol’ gold zipper.


And this one was four years ago (I was 25 lbs heavier).  See that gold sequin skirt behind us?  I soooooooo should have gotten that!!!


----------



## grietje

I also have a soft spot and will immediately try on any sort of fluffy yeti jacket.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> They must require a really strong bladder. I can’t imagine how much work it would be to pee. (I don’t know how else to say it...)




I’m with you. Jumpsuits are not bathroom-friendly.
I’m imagining the chaos of me trying to keep the fabric of a wide-leg jumpsuit off the bathroom floor!!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Lately have been surfing for onesies/jumpsuits. I feel like they are a very efficient way to dress, but hard to find anything really stylish. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> The Eileen Fischer ones look too shapeless. Needsupply.com seems to have some interesting ones. Instagram also fed me a cool wide legged one from Shaina Mote that my DH HATED.
> 
> This is my favorite, but I feel one has to be taller and boy shaped to wear. Since it is final sale (and on a ban still) not feeling like taking the risk.
> 
> View attachment 4246949





grietje said:


> I’ve had fun trying them on.  My problem is I’m too tall for a lot of them.  Two words: camel toe.
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> And I find it’s much more fun trying on bad ones with friends...
> 
> On this one, you’ve got to love the big ol’ gold zipper.
> View attachment 4247133
> 
> And this one was four years ago (I was 25 lbs heavier).  See that gold sequin skirt behind us?  I soooooooo should have gotten that!!!
> View attachment 4247134





festus said:


> I’m with you. Jumpsuits are not bathroom-friendly.
> I’m imagining the chaos of me trying to keep the fabric of a wide-leg jumpsuit off the bathroom floor!!


Yep. Jumpsuits are a no go for me. I love how chic and cool they look on some people, but I draw the line at the need to manage the bathroom logistics


----------



## FugitiveRouge

grietje said:


> As I read our comments, I couldn't help but sense a bit of defensiveness or guilt on all our parts that we don't stay the same, or want 'stuff' because we change. Or perhaps it was a projection on my part. Nonetheless, I think (as in all things in life) there's a balance to this business of having less/minimalism.


 There's definitely a veneer of virtue that seems to cover the ideals of minimalism. In my opinion, American minimalism and its virtue signaling traces its roots back to the Puritan culture when lack of things and early desires translated to holiness and piety.

I know that I have a mild sense of guilt about my stuff and my desire for new or different stuff. It gets even more complicated and pseudo-religious when I swap out my stuff for better stuff in the name of quality over quantity, while realizing that's really just form over function.

There's also an element of defensiveness about it, too, for sure. Minimalists can be super annoying and judgy, like vegans and people who do cross-fit.  I can be self aware about all that religious baggage and reduce my belongings to a point where it fits my life (and into my 500 sq ft studio) and find peace with that brand of minimalism. But I've run into plenty of "gatekeeper" types who claim that their brand of minimalism is more pure or real or valuable because they have less stuff.  It's annoying. 

But I concur with your takeaway that minimalism should be balanced and thoughtful.


----------



## grietje

FugitiveRouge said:


> ... Minimalists can be super annoying and judgy, like vegans and _people who do cross-fit_...



I laughed out loud.  It is sooooo true!


----------



## essiedub

doloresmia said:


> I definitely agree. Also wrestling with the idea that due to change in lifestyle I really don’t need 90 percent of my clothes and if my lifestyle changes again, I may not want what I have. However, am still window shopping as if I have the work life that needs the clothes I like. My job in last three years I didn’t need the clothes I liked and had.
> 
> Ultimately I think some of it is that most of the clothes I like a lot, feel great in and believe look good on me. These are things I retained through multiple purges in the last few months.
> 
> Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. *Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!*



Yes. This is me. So who wins? _Former-_me or _everyday-_me? And let’s not forget the _pretend-_me  who has the *best* wardrobe!


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> There's definitely a veneer of virtue that seems to cover the ideals of minimalism. In my opinion, American minimalism and its virtue signaling traces its roots back to the Puritan culture when lack of things and early desires translated to holiness and piety.
> 
> I know that I have a mild sense of guilt about my stuff and my desire for new or different stuff. It gets even more complicated and pseudo-religious when I swap out my stuff for better stuff in the name of quality over quantity, while realizing that's really just form over function.
> 
> There's also an element of defensiveness about it, too, for sure. Minimalists can be super annoying and judgy, like vegans and people who do cross-fit.  I can be self aware about all that religious baggage and reduce my belongings to a point where it fits my life (and into my 500 sq ft studio) and find peace with that brand of minimalism. But I've run into plenty of "gatekeeper" types who claim that their brand of minimalism is more pure or real or valuable because they have less stuff.  It's annoying.
> 
> But I concur with your takeaway that minimalism should be balanced and thoughtful.



Very interesting observations on how there is often guilt associated with purchases.  It is almost as if a part of us doesn't feel we deserve the new/upgraded/fun item until we've done all the financial things we need to do like save for retirement, pay off the mortgage, student loan, kids' college etc.  

Which is why I love the way this thread meanders and evolves.  We cover the full range of minimalist, would-be minimalist and full-on maximalist, all of us trying to navigate our respective relationships with our possessions.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> I definitely agree. Also wrestling with the idea that due to change in lifestyle I really don’t need 90 percent of my clothes and if my lifestyle changes again, I may not want what I have. However, am still window shopping as if I have the work life that needs the clothes I like. My job in last three years I didn’t need the clothes I liked and had.
> 
> Ultimately I think some of it is that most of the clothes I like a lot, feel great in and believe look good on me. These are things I retained through multiple purges in the last few months.
> 
> Hyperminimalist me says get rid of everything you know you won’t have opportunity to wear. Stop saving for the life you don’t have anymore. Every day me says but they are so pretty!



Listen to every day you.  If they are pretty and make you happy, then keep them!


----------



## TankerToad

festus said:


> Very interesting observations on how there is often guilt associated with purchases.  It is almost as if a part of us doesn't feel we deserve the new/upgraded/fun item until we've done all the financial things we need to do like save for retirement, pay off the mortgage, student loan, kids' college etc.
> 
> Which is why I love the way this thread meanders and evolves.  We cover the full range of minimalist, would-be minimalist and full-on maximalist, all of us trying to navigate our respective relationships with our possessions.



THIS!


----------



## TankerToad

First snow today 
And these are dreamy photos


----------



## Genie27

Here’s my Fall uniform - dress, boots, shawl, jacket. Easy to combine but after a few weeks the outfits seem indistinguishable from day to day....


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4247564
> View attachment 4247565
> 
> First snow today
> And these are dreamy photos



Love that nook under the stairs!


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Here’s my Fall uniform - dress, boots, shawl, jacket. Easy to combine but after a few weeks the outfits seem indistinguishable from day to day....



Excellent use of uniform dressing!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> They must require a really strong bladder. I can’t imagine how much work it would be to pee. (I don’t know how else to say it...)



Well, you have to time things if you know what I mean.


----------



## gracekelly

doloresmia said:


> Lately have been surfing for onesies/jumpsuits. I feel like they are a very efficient way to dress, but hard to find anything really stylish. Anyone else have that problem?
> 
> The Eileen Fischer ones look too shapeless. Needsupply.com seems to have some interesting ones. Instagram also fed me a cool wide legged one from Shaina Mote that my DH HATED.
> 
> This is my favorite, but I feel one has to be taller and boy shaped to wear. Since it is final sale (and on a ban still) not feeling like taking the risk.
> 
> View attachment 4246949


I love jumpsuits and used to have quite a few.  The major thing with them is that you need to find ones that close up the front.  They should also have a definite waist.  I am not boy shaped and have had no problem wearing them.  I do prefer them with a heel so you get the nice long leg.  My favorite one many years ago zipped up the back, which as you can imagine can be a real problem.  I was at the San Francisco Opera and arrived late.  Dashed into the ladies room and unzipped easily enough, but when the gong sounded I became all thumbs to get it zipped back up.  There was no one in there but  little ol' me!  Fortunately the attendant came in and saved the day with the zip up.  BTW, I noticed that Queen Letizia of Spain has become quite the jumpsuit aficionado lately.


----------



## gracekelly

diane278 said:


> They must require a really strong bladder. I can’t imagine how much work it would be to pee. (I don’t know how else to say it...)


Adult pampers.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> I agree! Frankly i find most of minimalist designs the internet brings to me are really too stark, cold and the all white is blinding.... and another kind of sensory overload. For me the decor has to have a personality which is why I LOVE what Diane does.
> 
> .... and just saw Genie27’s beautiful handmade artwork! Beautiful. By the way, I kind of like artwork on the floor or propped up myself.
> 
> We have HUGE vintage magic posters everywhere. They are what one would have found advertising a show on a barn door. I am thumbs up for color in the house .


I’d love those posters!  Can you post a photo or two?
I’m home this afternoon, as UPS is delivering a painting and I have to sign for it. It’s the last painting I’m adding.....yet again.  (Yup, there have been a few previous _last paintings._) It’s an elegant woman in a blue kimono. I hope I don’t find the frame too ornate, as I prefer not to reframe from the original ones. It was painted in 1920. The gallery didn’t know the painter, which doesn’t matter at all to me. Obviously, I’m excited! (I have two days to change my mind if I don’t like it irl.) Right now, I’m planning to redo my bedroom around it.  I mean, of course that’s what I’ll do....it’s my nature. A tad bit of OCD comes in handy at times.....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I’ve had fun trying them on.  My problem is I’m too tall for a lot of them.  Two words: camel toe.
> Ewwwwwwwwwwwww!
> 
> And I find it’s much more fun trying on bad ones with friends...
> 
> On this one, you’ve got to love the big ol’ gold zipper.
> View attachment 4247133
> 
> And this one was four years ago (I was 25 lbs heavier).  See that gold sequin skirt behind us?  I soooooooo should have gotten that!!!
> View attachment 4247134


Omg!  Where’s this year’s version?!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Well, you have to time things if you know what I mean.


I’ve got that down! I need to go _all the time! _


----------



## doloresmia

gracekelly said:


> I love jumpsuits and used to have quite a few.  The major thing with them is that you need to find ones that close up the front.  They should also have a definite waist.  I am not boy shaped and have had no problem wearing them.  I do prefer them with a heel so you get the nice long leg.  My favorite one many years ago zipped up the back, which as you can imagine can be a real problem.  I was at the San Francisco Opera and arrived late.  Dashed into the ladies room and unzipped easily enough, but when the gong sounded I became all thumbs to get it zipped back up.  There was no one in there but  little ol' me!  Fortunately the attendant came in and saved the day with the zip up.  BTW, I noticed that Queen Letizia of Spain has become quite the jumpsuit aficionado lately.



Hahahahhahah here are some tips for optimizing long zippers (per YouTube and after I got stuck in a long coat.... YouTube freed me!)

Use a number two pencil to ‘color’ the zipper
Use a Qtip dabbed in Vaseline to wipe the zipper

Both provide a little lubrications for easy zipping, no more panics in a bathroom stall and running out half nekkid!


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I also have a soft spot and will immediately try on any sort of fluffy yeti jacket.



Same for teddy bear coats..... and they look so silly I laugh 

And fabulous jumpsuit shots! Hilarious and fun!


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I laughed out loud.  It is sooooo true!



Vegans are super annoying! I am sort of one and i annoy myself sometimes


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’d love those posters!  Can you post a photo or two?
> I’m home this afternoon, as UPS is delivering a painting and I have to sign for it. It’s the last painting I’m adding.....yet again.  (Yup, there have been a few previous _last paintings._) It’s an elegant woman in a blue kimono. I hope I don’t find the frame too ornate, as I prefer not to reframe from the original ones. It was painted in 1920. The gallery didn’t know the painter, which doesn’t matter at all to me. Obviously, I’m excited! (I have two days to change my mind if I don’t like it irl.) Right now, I’m planning to redo my bedroom around it.  I mean, of course that’s what I’ll do....it’s my nature. A tad bit of OCD comes in handy at times.....



Here you go doll!







Looking forward to your bedroom redo to match your art!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Here you go doll!
> View attachment 4247948
> 
> View attachment 4247949
> 
> Looking forward to your bedroom redo to match your art!


Those really are huge!  I think they look great....you must have high ceilings.....
I’m going to work on my bedroom as soon as the urge hits....I can only rearrange when I’m in the mood. I used to start at about 10pm and work until about 3-4 am. (Thus, the time I buried my ex in his suits) Now I can’t stay up.that long.  But it’ll get done...usually within a week. But don’t expect anything miraculous.  It’ll  be simple.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> I’d love those posters!  Can you post a photo or two?
> I’m home this afternoon, as UPS is delivering a painting and I have to sign for it. It’s the last painting I’m adding.....yet again.  (Yup, there have been a few previous _last paintings._) It’s an elegant woman in a blue kimono. I hope I don’t find the frame too ornate, as I prefer not to reframe from the original ones. It was painted in 1920. The gallery didn’t know the painter, which doesn’t matter at all to me. Obviously, I’m excited! (I have two days to change my mind if I don’t like it irl.) Right now, I’m planning to redo my bedroom around it.  I mean, of course that’s what I’ll do....it’s my nature. A tad bit of OCD comes in handy at times.....




Oh, please share photos of your new art!

The paintings on my walls are eclectic and mostly not from galleries. The common thread is that I like them...


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Here you go doll!
> 
> View attachment 4247948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247949
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your bedroom redo to match your art!


I love these!


----------



## doloresmia

This gentleman is a genius!!!! I laughed every time he said he had too much storage space

Maximizing living space in a tiny space


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Genie27 said:


> Here’s my Fall uniform - dress, boots, shawl, jacket. Easy to combine but after a few weeks the outfits seem indistinguishable from day to day....


 Genie, did you make that dress?? It's a fantastic and flattering item on you.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Oh, please share photos of your new art!
> The paintings on my walls are eclectic and mostly not from galleries. The common thread is that I like them...


That’s exactly my criteria for art.....that I like it...and that’s it’s not priced at a level that makes me vapor lock!  I’ve been lucky enough to buy some directly from artists I find online...and a few locally. Where I live, we have an event called Art Hop one evening a month during spring and summer months. Local artists open their studios to show and sell their work. It’s fun and helps to make up for our limited cultural offerings.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> This gentleman is a genius!!!! I laughed every time he said he had too much storage space
> Maximizing living space in a tiny space



Love this! He has La Met products in his bathroom cabinet!  And I love the way he says his genius design is “no big deal”.....it’s absolutely amazing!
***
I saw the video below several years ago. It’s called the “folding apartment” in NYC. Not as amazing as Gary Chang’s but pretty efficient.


----------



## Genie27

FugitiveRouge said:


> Genie, did you make that dress?? It's a fantastic and flattering item on you.


Thank you! It is one of my favourites. It’s actually a Missoni knit wool dress - I have it in two colours - navy and black. Although I try to avoid multiples, sometimes it does make sense. 

But I was pondering how to knit a similar skirt shape last night. I would prefer to add short sleeves to the top but otherwise it would be a very useful silhouette on me.


----------



## momasaurus

doloresmia said:


> Here you go doll!
> 
> View attachment 4247948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247949
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your bedroom redo to match your art!


I love these!!


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Love this! He has La Met products in his bathroom cabinet!  And I love the way he says his genius design is “no big deal”.....it’s absolutely amazing!
> ***
> I saw the video below several years ago. It’s called the “folding apartment” in NYC. Not as amazing as Gary Chang’s but pretty efficient.



This guy mentions resource furniture a few times as the source. They do make a lot of this kind of compact/transformer furniture.

I do like the first one better as well - he mentioned he’s an architect and it shows.

I like the idea in theory, and as apartments get smaller here, we do have a need for item


doloresmia said:


> Here you go doll!
> 
> View attachment 4247948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247949
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your bedroom redo to match your art!


Omg these are fantastic!! And I ♥️♥️♥️ Your collection of H pillows.


----------



## doloresmia

Here is another genius apartment in Barcelona - 258 square feet! OMG!


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Here is another genius apartment in Barcelona - 258 square feet! OMG!



I love that place...although the 100 steps seem daunting.


----------



## doloresmia

We have talked about capsule wardrobes, here is an article about a couple of brands that are intended to be sold as capsules. I like the first, it looks a little EFish

https://apple.news/AKwL4Ad2JQ0SN_jcqLHbEGA


----------



## whateve

Last night I was organizing my closet and I found a top I bought to wear this summer, still with the tags on. I had overlooked it and now it is too cold to wear it.


----------



## doloresmia

We bought a new bedspread and it is gorgeous. This morning DH said, hey let’s get some matching throw pillows!

Me: 

And with that we are heading to bed bath and beyond 

I swear our throw pillows procreate.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> We have talked about capsule wardrobes, here is an article about a couple of brands that are intended to be sold as capsules. I like the first, it looks a little EFish
> 
> https://apple.news/AKwL4Ad2JQ0SN_jcqLHbEGA


I love these capsules.  I have known for quite some time that I’m not in the most desired demographic group. My ‘old dollars’ don’t seem to be as desirable as ‘young dollars’. But that’s ok. For those of you still able to wear short skirts and clothing with a waist....I envy you that.
Wear it often and Enjoy.Every.Damn.Minute.Of.It!!!

I had a waist once.....


	

		
			
		

		
	
(I was in my late 30’s here. Gotta love that wide belt!   So shocked they don’t offer one in the capsules!)


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I love these capsules.  I have known for quite some time that I’m not in the most desired demographic group. My ‘old dollars’ don’t seem to be as desirable as ‘young dollars’. But that’s ok. For those of you still able to wear short skirts and clothing with a waist....I envy you that.
> Wear it often and Enjoy.Every.Damn.Minute.Of.It!!!
> 
> I had a waist once.....
> View attachment 4249647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was in my late 30’s here. Gotta love that wide belt!   So shocked they don’t offer one in the capsules!)



Beautiful photo and if your waist cooperated, still relevant as an outfit [emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]

For whatever reason old dollars are not as good as young dollars even though we have in general more dollars.... or maybe we have less willingness to give up our dollars so harder to market to?


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Beautiful photo and if your waist cooperated, still relevant as an outfit [emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]
> 
> For whatever reason old dollars are not as good as young dollars even though we have in general more dollars.... or maybe we have less willingness to give up our dollars so harder to market to?


I remember shopping with my teenage daughters and they were ignored by store staff, while everyone wanted to wait on me. Now they wait on my daughter and ignore me, even though I'm the one paying.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

whateve said:


> Last night I was organizing my closet and I found a top I bought to wear this summer, still with the tags on. I had overlooked it and now it is too cold to wear it.



I hate when that happens!


----------



## GoStanford

Have been splurging on accessories and am hoping to keep the shopping bug at bay till Thanksgiving.  I tend to avoid the shops after Thanksgiving due to the crowds, though I do like the decorations.  When I think about how much effort it takes to have a pared-down yet appropriate wardrobe for all different occasions, I am even more impressed at the fashions I see on here.  Many of you are really talented at styling yourselves!

Hair, skin, nails, clothes, jewelry, shoes, handbags, scarves...whew.


----------



## GoStanford

My thoughts on paring down possessions have spilled over from a couple of other threads (there was a KonMari thread going for a while).  In an effort to streamline my daily life a little, I'm cancelling some magazine subscriptions.  I have a fluctuating use of Real Simple.  I like the pictures but generally skip over the product recommendations or recommendations on repurposing common household items.  I cancelled House Beautiful and Bon Appetit because I can't read the print without my reading glasses, and I wasn't deriving that much enjoyment from these magazines anyway.  

Despite my efforts, I still get inundated with the holiday catalogs in the mail.  Such a waste of paper.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Does anyone have a basic long sleeved top that is just divine that looks amazing wash after wash, feels amazing, they just love it as a go to staple?  I’m realizing I don’t really have solid long sleeved tops in my closet and with all the cardigans, ponchos, scarves and shawls in prints and colorful colorways, it seems like some basic solid backgrounds should go with them, and I’m looking into maybe SUPIMA cotton LL Bean long sleeved or 3/4 length sleeved tops with slightly more interesting necklines like a notch or split neck design, etc.... so I feel like I’m wearing a “top” and not just a longer sleeved tee, even if it is a basic tee with longer sleeves.  Thick, heavyweight substantial cotton is what I’m going for, that even white would not show a red bra underneath, that kind of thing.

Anyone?


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have a basic long sleeved top that is just divine that looks amazing wash after wash, feels amazing, they just love it as a go to staple?  I’m realizing I don’t really have solid long sleeved tops in my closet and with all the cardigans, ponchos, scarves and shawls in prints and colorful colorways, it seems like some basic solid backgrounds should go with them, and I’m looking into maybe SUPIMA cotton LL Bean long sleeved or 3/4 length sleeved tops with slightly more interesting necklines like a notch or split neck design, etc.... so I feel like I’m wearing a “top” and not just a longer sleeved tee, even if it is a basic tee with longer sleeves.  Thick, heavyweight substantial cotton is what I’m going for, that even white would not show a red bra underneath, that kind of thing.
> 
> Anyone?


I love Vince tissue turtlenecks (darker colors) for their softness and washability, Uniqlo for basic cotton tees (the white ones are substantial and the least see-through I've found--I'm sure they have long sleeve too), Three Dots, Jones New York, and August Silk for quality layers. Also I prefer v-necks since they are more dressy and wear well with scarves. I don't like spending too much money on under-layers because they get holes in them on the front by where they tuck in to my pants! But I've had great luck with these labels. Also the J. Crew Perfect Fit tees are more substantial than their other tees. Good luck! Looking forward to other people's experiences too.


----------



## doloresmia

GoStanford said:


> My thoughts on paring down possessions have spilled over from a couple of other threads (there was a KonMari thread going for a while).  In an effort to streamline my daily life a little, I'm cancelling some magazine subscriptions.  I have a fluctuating use of Real Simple.  I like the pictures but generally skip over the product recommendations or recommendations on repurposing common household items.  I cancelled House Beautiful and Bon Appetit because I can't read the print without my reading glasses, and I wasn't deriving that much enjoyment from these magazines anyway.
> 
> Despite my efforts, I still get inundated with the holiday catalogs in the mail.  Such a waste of paper.



Especially during the holidays! All the catalogs go from mailbox to trash. Poor trees


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Especially during the holidays! All the catalogs go from mailbox to trash. Poor trees


+1


----------



## FugitiveRouge

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have a basic long sleeved top that is just divine that looks amazing wash after wash, feels amazing, they just love it as a go to staple?  I’m realizing I don’t really have solid long sleeved tops in my closet and with all the cardigans, ponchos, scarves and shawls in prints and colorful colorways, it seems like some basic solid backgrounds should go with them, and I’m looking into maybe SUPIMA cotton LL Bean long sleeved or 3/4 length sleeved tops with slightly more interesting necklines like a notch or split neck design, etc.... so I feel like I’m wearing a “top” and not just a longer sleeved tee, even if it is a basic tee with longer sleeves.  Thick, heavyweight substantial cotton is what I’m going for, that even white would not show a red bra underneath, that kind of thing.
> Anyone?


I've had good success with the quality of LL Bean, Land's End, and Muji for heavyweight cotton knits. All three are cut in a generous, classic (some might say oversized) style. But that normcore look is actually pretty current at the moment, so might serve you well.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> We have talked about capsule wardrobes, here is an article about a couple of brands that are intended to be sold as capsules. I like the first, it looks a little EFish
> 
> https://apple.news/AKwL4Ad2JQ0SN_jcqLHbEGA


 Speaking of EF, I really like Elizabeth Suzann as an alternative. She focuses on sustainable fabrics and healthy manufacturing. I don't have any of her stuff, but it seems to draw rave reviews and a cult following. It has a very EF aesthetic.



diane278 said:


> I love these capsules.  I have known for quite some time that I’m not in the most desired demographic group. My ‘old dollars’ don’t seem to be as desirable as ‘young dollars’. But that’s ok. For those of you still able to wear short skirts and clothing with a waist....I envy you that.
> Wear it often and Enjoy.Every.Damn.Minute.Of.It!!!
> 
> I had a waist once.....
> View attachment 4249647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was in my late 30’s here. Gotta love that wide belt!   So shocked they don’t offer one in the capsules!)


 You're beautiful and stylish now. I find your photos inspirational. They spark my creative senses for new ideas in dressing myself and my home.



doloresmia said:


> For whatever reason old dollars are not as good as young dollars even though we have in general more dollars.... or maybe we have less willingness to give up our dollars so harder to market to?





whateve said:


> I remember shopping with my teenage daughters and they were ignored by store staff, while everyone wanted to wait on me. Now they wait on my daughter and ignore me, even though I'm the one paying.


I think the youth focus in retail sales is due to the fact that making the sale has a double whammy - it's free advertising and a profit! Who doesn't want beautiful young things running around as a poster child for the brand? Whereas us older folks (middle aged and better) are just golden geese providing reliable profit. The struggle for retailers is to stay relevant for the next generation while their current market ages out. Buick lost that struggle. EF is winning. It's sad and marginalizing for a powerful consumer group, though. And it definitely makes it hard to support.


----------



## lasttotheparty

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have a basic long sleeved top that is just divine that looks amazing wash after wash, feels amazing, they just love it as a go to staple?  I’m realizing I don’t really have solid long sleeved tops in my closet and with all the cardigans, ponchos, scarves and shawls in prints and colorful colorways, it seems like some basic solid backgrounds should go with them, and I’m looking into maybe SUPIMA cotton LL Bean long sleeved or 3/4 length sleeved tops with slightly more interesting necklines like a notch or split neck design, etc.... so I feel like I’m wearing a “top” and not just a longer sleeved tee, even if it is a basic tee with longer sleeves.  Thick, heavyweight substantial cotton is what I’m going for, that even white would not show a red bra underneath, that kind of thing.
> 
> Anyone?


I love Kit and Ace. Have been buying from them for years and each piece holds its shape and retains its colour. The fabric is divine, the colours are classic, and the fit is flattering.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I've had good success with the quality of LL Bean, Land's End, and Muji for heavyweight cotton knits. All three are cut in a generous, classic (some might say oversized) style. But that normcore look is actually pretty current at the moment, so might serve you well.


I just bought an armload of long-sleeved tops in various dark colors from Land's End. Haven't washed them yet, though. They are different weights and shapes although they really all feel and look the same to me. They are a tiny bit long. I use them for layering and as backdrops for my scarves. Frankly, the zillions of long-sleeved t's I have from GAP have help up amazingly and they are a bit more form-fitting.


----------



## momasaurus

lasttotheparty said:


> I love Kit and Ace. Have been buying from them for years and each piece holds its shape and retains its colour. The fabric is divine, the colours are classic, and the fit is flattering.


Thanks for the tip. Looks good!


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> Speaking of EF, I really like Elizabeth Suzann as an alternative. She focuses on sustainable fabrics and healthy manufacturing. I don't have any of her stuff, but it seems to draw rave reviews and a cult following. It has a very EF aesthetic.
> You're beautiful and stylish now. I find your photos inspirational. They spark my creative senses for new ideas in dressing myself and my home.
> I think the youth focus in retail sales is due to the fact that making the sale has a double whammy - it's free advertising and a profit! Who doesn't want beautiful young things running around as a poster child for the brand? Whereas us older folks (middle aged and better) are just golden geese providing reliable profit. The struggle for retailers is to stay relevant for the next generation while their current market ages out. Buick lost that struggle. EF is winning. It's sad and marginalizing for a powerful consumer group, though. And it definitely makes it hard to support.


Thank you for the generous compliment. And I agree with your sales assessment. I had a lot less discretionary income when I was young than I do now.  Back then, I was wearing skinny little t-shirts with my skinny little jeans...in the days when dinosaurs roamed the earth, one had to be able to run fast to avoid being eaten!

Omg! I just looked at Elizabeth Suzann. I had never heard of her line. Pretty sure some of that linen is in my future for next spring and summer.  I finally feel like I have a viable option in washed linen. Yay!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ok I ordered 15 solid tops (mostly long sleeve shirts with various necklines but four or five of them are sweaters) from: Casual Corner, Eileen Fisher, C&C California Surf, LL Bean, Three Dots, Ralph Lauren, and Lacoste (because the green alligator is cute!), All second hand off fleabay for an average of $15 each including shipping. So only a couple hundred bucks outlay of funds to try a wide range of materials, weaves, colors, hemlines, necklines, and-most importantly- brands. Mostly cotton but also a couple cupro tops which is new to me (a washable silk like material??).  I'm excited to get these next week in the US and also not to need to bring most my cast off clothes to leave at my bestie's house (I can donate the tops locally and just bring cast-off bottoms, and I'll leave behind the 'meh' tops from this buying experiment at her house so I can visit again someday without needing to pack).
I'm hoping I love 8-10 of these tops, and if I love a dozen then I'll feel like a very savvy online buyer with great luck. But hey even if I only really love half of them that's still a good buy in my mind if they include the 4 Eileen Fisher tops!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

So we might be moving to the center of the city (we are fifteen minutes outside the city in a suburb) and we went to see the apartment last night. It was nice but a third less space and I wouldn't have a walk in closet anymore. Man did I appreciate my walk in closet more when I came home!! I have mixed feelings about moving from a house to an apartment with significantly less space. On one hand I love that my hoarder husband would have to face his crap in our storage rooms and garage. And I love it from a minimalist approach, to have less space and try to streamline to less things to go to that space and have it less overwhelming to clean. On the other hand I love the spaciousness in our house. But I want to be in the center and want to then work towards a second home, an apartment in the northeast of the US, that we and my mom buy later on, that she lives in while she's alive and will be my home base in my home country, one 8 hr flight away from here, that I'll inherit of course (I'm an only child). My eldest teenager is looking to go to college in the northeast in 3 years so it would be nice to have a compact home in the northeast with good connections to Europe and an apartment in the city center here near the train station which has direct connections to the international airport terminal. To just feel more connected to home and to my mom while she's alive. 

Oh man I've rambled a lot.


----------



## diane278

My new painting arrived and I’m in love with her! She’s the essence of elegance. Painted in 1920 (artist unknown) on board rather than canvas. Lots of patina in both the painting and on the frame (I now plan to leave framed as is.),

I moved my scarf rack (an old Asian clothing rack repurposed) into my bedroom for winter. I put the scarves away for warmer seasons, so the rack may go back into my study then. I wear scarves daily in cold weather so it’s nice to have them in my bedroom when choosing one to wear. 

The stack on the bottom are scarves I’m undecided on. The misc stuff in the center bottom section is there temporarily as I’m still moving things around....


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> My new painting arrived and I’m in love with her! She’s the essence of elegance. Painted in 1920 (artist unknown) on board rather than canvas. Lots of patina in both the painting and on the frame (I now plan to leave framed as is.),
> 
> I moved my scarf rack (an old Asian clothing rack repurposed) into my bedroom for winter. I put the scarves away for warmer seasons, so the rack may go back into my study then. I wear scarves daily in cold weather so it’s nice to have them in my bedroom when choosing one to wear.
> 
> The stack on the bottom are scarves I’m undecided on. The misc stuff in the center bottom section is there temporarily as I’m still moving things around....
> View attachment 4251505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251515


Love the painting!  And, the brilliant scarf rack.


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> My new painting arrived and I’m in love with her! She’s the essence of elegance. Painted in 1920 (artist unknown) on board rather than canvas. Lots of patina in both the painting and on the frame (I now plan to leave framed as is.),
> 
> I moved my scarf rack (an old Asian clothing rack repurposed) into my bedroom for winter. I put the scarves away for warmer seasons, so the rack may go back into my study then. I wear scarves daily in cold weather so it’s nice to have them in my bedroom when choosing one to wear.
> 
> The stack on the bottom are scarves I’m undecided on. The misc stuff in the center bottom section is there temporarily as I’m still moving things around....
> View attachment 4251505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251515



Okay. That painting is FabULous!!! [emoji7]


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Speaking of EF, I really like Elizabeth Suzann as an alternative. She focuses on sustainable fabrics and healthy manufacturing. I don't have any of her stuff, but it seems to draw rave reviews and a cult following. It has a very EF aesthetic.
> 
> You're beautiful and stylish now. I find your photos inspirational. They spark my creative senses for new ideas in dressing myself and my home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the youth focus in retail sales is due to the fact that making the sale has a double whammy - it's free advertising and a profit! Who doesn't want beautiful young things running around as a poster child for the brand? Whereas us older folks (middle aged and better) are just golden geese providing reliable profit. The struggle for retailers is to stay relevant for the next generation while their current market ages out. Buick lost that struggle. EF is winning. It's sad and marginalizing for a powerful consumer group, though. And it definitely makes it hard to support.



Thanks for the recommendation! Will look at Elizabeth Suzann


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> My new painting arrived and I’m in love with her! She’s the essence of elegance. Painted in 1920 (artist unknown) on board rather than canvas. Lots of patina in both the painting and on the frame (I now plan to leave framed as is.),
> 
> I moved my scarf rack (an old Asian clothing rack repurposed) into my bedroom for winter. I put the scarves away for warmer seasons, so the rack may go back into my study then. I wear scarves daily in cold weather so it’s nice to have them in my bedroom when choosing one to wear.
> 
> The stack on the bottom are scarves I’m undecided on. The misc stuff in the center bottom section is there temporarily as I’m still moving things around....
> View attachment 4251505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251515



Wow she is beautiful! Can’t wait to see how you dress your bedroom around her


----------



## GoStanford

doloresmia said:


> Thanks for the recommendation! Will look at Elizabeth Suzann


Just be prepared for a long wait time if you place an order on their website.  Everything is made after it is ordered.  It's definitely good stuff, but there is a wait.  There is also a robust secondhand market on Instagram.  A lot of people seem to end up buying, waiting, trying on the pieces, and then needing to sell for various reasons (fit, change in wardrobe needs, etc.).


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Wow she is beautiful! Can’t wait to see how you dress your bedroom around her


I’ve slowed down a bit. Waiting for an ephiphany to hit!


----------



## doloresmia

GoStanford said:


> Just be prepared for a long wait time if you place an order on their website.  Everything is made after it is ordered.  It's definitely good stuff, but there is a wait.  There is also a robust secondhand market on Instagram.  A lot of people seem to end up buying, waiting, trying on the pieces, and then needing to sell for various reasons (fit, change in wardrobe needs, etc.).



It is a funky model - the website says wait until 11/14 to order as they have run out of capacity. This is so counter to the I must have it now/total availability we are more used to for basics. (H is an aside, of course.)

I looked at an instagram selling site, interestingly people are listing ES clothing at what I think are very high prices for second hand clothing/ close to retail. I wonder if the market is really that robust.


----------



## grietje

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Does anyone have a basic long sleeved top that is just divine that looks amazing wash after wash, feels amazing, they just love it as a go to staple? ...so I feel like I’m wearing a “top” ...



I LOVE this tee at Macy’s.  It doesn’t meet your thick fabric requirement but it’s a terrific dressed up tee.  I wear it by itself often. I’ve got three and have had them four four years now and they hold up beautifully.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...hType=ac&searchPass=exactMultiMatch&slotId=14


Lands End has a nice scoop neck tee. I like it better than the llbean ones because the fit is a bit more feminine.


----------



## grietje

HopelessBagGirl said:


> So we might be moving to the center of the city (we are fifteen minutes outside the city in a suburb) and we went to see the apartment last night. It was nice but a third less space and I wouldn't have a walk in closet anymore. Man did I appreciate my walk in closet more when I came home!! I have mixed feelings about moving from a house to an apartment with significantly less space. On one hand I love that my hoarder husband would have to face his crap in our storage rooms and garage. And I love it from a minimalist approach, to have less space and try to streamline to less things to go to that space and have it less overwhelming to clean. On the other hand I love the spaciousness in our house...



DH and I went through this about five years ago.  Now Sacramento is no metropolitan Mecca but we did find this very groovy mid century dentist’s office in midtown  that we were VERY interested in buying and making a work/live space. We’d live upstairs in about 1200sq ft and lease the downstairs.  Our big plan was have that and focus on getting a bigger place on the coast.  We were THIS close to doing it.  And then we had a real heart to heart with ourselves and (albeit reluctantly) admitted that we were not the hipsters we thought we were and we both ultimately needed to be in a quieter space with serenity as a focus. That downtown apartment life was the opposite. And we realized also that we would not (as romantic as it sounded) spend most of our time on the coast) and that we didn’t need the space there.  So we scrapped the idea, moved into a spacious and serene place in the suburbs and have our funny little place in Bodega Bay.  We will eventually remodel the BB place but its purpose will always be a part time second home.

My advice... lean in and make sure this is who you really are and if this is really what you need—not what you want.


----------



## grietje

Now this makes me happy...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

grietje said:


> DH and I went through this about five years ago.  Now Sacramento is no metropolitan Mecca but we did find this very groovy mid century dentist’s office in midtown  that we were VERY interested in buying and making a work/live space. We’d live upstairs in about 1200sq ft and lease the downstairs.  Our big plan was have that and focus on getting a bigger place on the coast.  We were THIS close to doing it.  And then we had a real heart to heart with ourselves and (albeit reluctantly) admitted that we were not the hipsters we thought we were and we both ultimately needed to be in a quieter space with serenity as a focus. That downtown apartment life was the opposite. And we realized also that we would not (as romantic as it sounded) spend most of our time on the coast) and that we didn’t need the space there.  So we scrapped the idea, moved into a spacious and serene place in the suburbs and have our funny little place in Bodega Bay.  We will eventually remodel the BB place but its purpose will always be a part time second home.
> 
> My advice... lean in and make sure this is who you really are and if this is really what you need—not what you want.



Thank you for this!  I do think that what I need is more connectivity to human activity and less isolation, easier connections for traveling outside of our metro area, so I think the apartment in the center is what I need, but boy do I like the big house with the view of the lake....


----------



## grietje

^^ Your comment about connectivity to humans resonated with me. That’s another reason why we decided not to make living in Bodega Bay full-time a goal. BB can get really quiet!


----------



## SakuraSakura

diane278 said:


> My new painting arrived and I’m in love with her! She’s the essence of elegance. Painted in 1920 (artist unknown) on board rather than canvas. Lots of patina in both the painting and on the frame (I now plan to leave framed as is.),
> 
> I moved my scarf rack (an old Asian clothing rack repurposed) into my bedroom for winter. I put the scarves away for warmer seasons, so the rack may go back into my study then. I wear scarves daily in cold weather so it’s nice to have them in my bedroom when choosing one to wear.
> 
> The stack on the bottom are scarves I’m undecided on. The misc stuff in the center bottom section is there temporarily as I’m still moving things around....
> View attachment 4251505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251515



She is absolutely breath-taking!


----------



## diane278

SakuraSakura said:


> She is absolutely breath-taking!


Thank you! It was cold out when I was getting to go out this morning and I asked her opinion which of two scarves she thought looked best with the sweater I was wearing, and she agreed with me that the blue one was best.  We’re going to get along just fine!


----------



## gillianna

hubby and I have moved around and lived in various dwellings.  You learn to adapt to what you have at the moment.  We have done some interesting let’s just move journeys in our lives to places that are the total opposite of what we were living in.  House to studio apt. at the beach to 6 acres in the country. Out of state and back twice.  

We plan on selling this coming year.  I am so ready to downsize and simplify our life.  We now live in a 4,300 sf house and i want small.  The houses in the 1200-1500 square feet catch my eye now.  And it is also about floor plan and how the house is set up.  I have seen so much wasted spaces in some houses just for square feet because people want that space.  I have seen cute cozy houses with places for everything.  At this point in our lives after numerous moves and living in a variety of homes we know what we are looking for.  Our location doesn’t give us as many unique design features in the Northeast versus Florida beaches but we feel we can find something and make it work for us.  We also have renovated so we are not against having a vision but would prefer it to be done already.  

Hubby the hoarder is really getting rid of things daily.  I am so excited and never thought this would happen without a breakdown on his part.


----------



## diane278

gillianna said:


> hubby and I have moved around and lived in various dwellings.  You learn to adapt to what you have at the moment.  We have done some interesting let’s just move journeys in our lives to places that are the total opposite of what we were living in.  House to studio apt. at the beach to 6 acres in the country. Out of state and back twice.
> 
> We plan on selling this coming year.  I am so ready to downsize and simplify our life.  We now live in a 4,300 sf house and i want small.  The houses in the 1200-1500 square feet catch my eye now.  And it is also about floor plan and how the house is set up.  I have seen so much wasted spaces in some houses just for square feet because people want that space.  I have seen cute cozy houses with places for everything.  At this point in our lives after numerous moves and living in a variety of homes we know what we are looking for.  Our location doesn’t give us as many unique design features in the Northeast versus Florida beaches but we feel we can find something and make it work for us.  We also have renovated so we are not against having a vision but would prefer it to be done already.
> 
> Hubby the hoarder is really getting rid of things daily.  I am so excited and never thought this would happen without a breakdown on his part.


I’m in 1680 sf. I was in a larger house when I got divorced at 50 (18 years ago). I considered staying in it but it was terribly expensive, and challenging, to maintain because of a huge elaborate yard and the property taxes. Just finding a Gardner who would tend to it was difficult. And I didn’t need the space. Plus, I had a mortgage. I sold it and used a portion of the equity to buy my current house. Downsizing was part of my retirement plan. At 63, I decided to retire and it was easy, partly because I had already downsized.  I had considered going even smaller but it seemed like too big a reduction from what I was used to. Now, I realize I could have done it physically....if I had been emotionally ready.  But this has worked out beautifully for me.
(If/when I downsize again, my plan is to go to a 2bd /2ba condo......)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gillianna said:


> hubby and I have moved around and lived in various dwellings.  You learn to adapt to what you have at the moment.  We have done some interesting let’s just move journeys in our lives to places that are the total opposite of what we were living in.  House to studio apt. at the beach to 6 acres in the country. Out of state and back twice.
> 
> We plan on selling this coming year.  I am so ready to downsize and simplify our life.  We now live in a 4,300 sf house and i want small.  The houses in the 1200-1500 square feet catch my eye now.  And it is also about floor plan and how the house is set up.  I have seen so much wasted spaces in some houses just for square feet because people want that space.  I have seen cute cozy houses with places for everything.  At this point in our lives after numerous moves and living in a variety of homes we know what we are looking for.  Our location doesn’t give us as many unique design features in the Northeast versus Florida beaches but we feel we can find something and make it work for us.  We also have renovated so we are not against having a vision but would prefer it to be done already.
> 
> Hubby the hoarder is really getting rid of things daily.  I am so excited and never thought this would happen without a breakdown on his part.



In Finland 1500 sq feet is considered gigantic. That's the size of the five bedroom duplex/apartment we are looking at. Our home is twice that if you add up all the living spaces we have finished in basement/garage. So a major space downsize. But it's so perfect with the floor plan making quite a lot of rooms with 4 upstairs and one more bedroom on the main floor , so my teens don't have to share a room and my daughters get a large room to play in/share, and a large bedroom to convert to my husband's studio and later on when the move out and the little ones hit adolescence they will each get their own small bedroom and the largest room will be converted back to a general use space which it is originally intended (in the local language it's called the fireplace room and this one has a balcony as well with Lakeview). In other words we get what we all need but just that and no more. But a five minute walk to school, 25 min to the train station or 4 min on public transport so very central. I'm in! Just need to sell this big house.


----------



## doloresmia

Out of curiosity I looked up my body type and how to figure it out. As it turns out I am a rectangle. I thought I was an hourglass all these years! Hahahhahha 

In case you are wondering for yourself, Oprah explains how to determine 

http://www.oprah.com/style/whats-your-body-shape/all


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’m in 1680 sf. I was in a larger house when I got divorced at 50 (18 years ago). I considered staying in it but it was terribly expensive, and challenging, to maintain because of a huge elaborate yard and the property taxes. Just finding a Gardner who would tend to it was difficult. And I didn’t need the space. Plus, I had a mortgage. I sold it and used a portion of the equity to buy my current house. Downsizing was part of my retirement plan. At 63, I decided to retire and it was easy, partly because I had already downsized.  I had considered going even smaller but it seemed like too big a reduction from what I was used to. Now, I realize I could have done it physically....if I had been emotionally ready.  But this has worked out beautifully for me.
> (If/when I downsize again, my plan is to go to a 2bd /2ba condo......)



We moved to a 1200 square foot space and I feel this is plenty. DH would go even smaller. We might be the last generation that thinks bigger is better and a mark of the American dream. Smaller footprints seem so much more sensible.


----------



## GoStanford

I once read that a large house is a house with a room that you don’t visit daily.  That works for me!  We have a spare bedroom that doubles as a study and guest room.  There are days when I don’t enter it.  Now I stash the laundry baskets in there between loads.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> We moved to a 1200 square foot space and I feel this is plenty. DH would go even smaller. We might be the last generation that thinks bigger is better and a mark of the American dream. Smaller footprints seem so much more sensible.


I think that’s the size of most of the 2bd 2ba condos I’ve seen....


----------



## doloresmia

at a conference listening to tony Hsieh, ceo of Zappos. I thought his philosophy for life was fascinating. 

He talks about living in an airstream and finding success in not possessions.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/08/why...s-ceo-tony-hsieh-lives-in-a-trailer-park.html


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

GoStanford said:


> I once read that a large house is a house with a room that you don’t visit daily.  That works for me!  We have a spare bedroom that doubles as a study and guest room.  There are days when I don’t enter it.  Now I stash the laundry baskets in there between loads.



This is definitely true in my case; there are days I don't go in the fireplace room. Heck there might be days I don't go in two or three of the "main living space" rooms not to mention the areas not counted in our official living space: guest room, home theater, sewing and storage rooms... Or my husband's music studio....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm up to two dozen clothing items in supima and cupro cotton from so many brands I've always wanted to try. I'm going full on maximalist but at least it's second hand thrifty prices that I can just give away or resell on eBay or donate if they don't work out because I'm not expecting I'll love everything but I'm only in the US for a week so I need to try a bunch quickly (shipping is so expensive overseas that it's prohibitive for thrifting second hand online) so I can pinpoint my favorite brands/styles/material/cut to know works in the future when my acquisitions wear out.


----------



## whateve

GoStanford said:


> I once read that a large house is a house with a room that you don’t visit daily.  That works for me!  We have a spare bedroom that doubles as a study and guest room.  There are days when I don’t enter it.  Now I stash the laundry baskets in there between loads.


We have 2800 sq ft. It felt packed when the kids (3) were home. Every room was used every day, but now that the kids are grown, we don't go into our daughters' rooms daily. I converted my son's room to an office so that is used daily. It would be too stressful to move just to downsize.


----------



## FizzyWater

My apartment is 400 sq ft. Fear me.  

I moved here 10 years ago with 2 cats, almost no furniture, half my clothes, and many many boxes of books and fabric (with the theory that when I moved back in 2-ish years I'd be able to let go of the books I hadn't read and fabric I hadn't sewn up - ha!).  I also had the theory that I was moving to the land of beautiful cheap antiques and would buy only those to bring back.  Then I realized I needed wardrobes (no closets),  bookshelves, and a sofabed for guests.  I should have signed up for the Ikea discount card 10 years ago... sigh.

I've cheated, though - the apartment next door (also 400 sq ft) became available and my boyfriend (with almost no belongings) rented it, just after I sold my US house last year.  So all my nice furniture is next door.    I have purged, but both my apartments (and the garden cabin) are full of boxes, so I've still got a long way to go.

Now it's 2 (different) cats, my BF, and me, and we still spend 90% of our time in my apartment.  I like visiting my furniture, though - I had missed it!


----------



## FizzyWater

FizzyWater said:


> My apartment is 400 sq ft. Fear me.
> 
> I moved here 10 years ago with 2 cats, almost no furniture, half my clothes, and many many boxes of books and fabric (with the theory that when I moved back in 2-ish years I'd be able to let go of the books I hadn't read and fabric I hadn't sewn up - ha!).  I also had the theory that I was moving to the land of beautiful cheap antiques and would buy only those to bring back.  Then I realized I needed wardrobes (no closets),  bookshelves, and a sofabed for guests.  I should have signed up for the Ikea discount card 10 years ago... sigh.
> 
> I've cheated, though - the apartment next door (also 400 sq ft) became available and my boyfriend (with almost no belongings) rented it, just after I sold my US house last year.  So all my nice furniture is next door.    I have purged, but both my apartments (and the garden cabin) are full of boxes, so I've still got a long way to go.
> 
> Now it's 2 (different) cats, my BF, and me, and we still spend 90% of our time in my apartment.  I like visiting my furniture, though - I had missed it!



And I've been lurking admiring the beautiful closets for a few weeks.  I finally got some organizing finished and will have pictures soon!


----------



## GoStanford

whateve said:


> It would be too stressful to move just to downsize.


That's a good point.  Also, after a lot of years in one home, there are deep family memories tied to the home, memories of holidays, friends visiting, projects.  I'm sure your kids will appreciate having the space to return to when they are visiting.


----------



## GoStanford

FizzyWater said:


> I've cheated, though - the apartment next door (also 400 sq ft) became available and my boyfriend (with almost no belongings) rented it, just after I sold my US house last year.  So all my nice furniture is next door.


I like this solution!  The double living space - can have the formal entertaining area and the behind-the-scenes living area for after the guests go home.


----------



## gillianna

HopelessBagGirl said:


> In Finland 1500 sq feet is considered gigantic. That's the size of the five bedroom duplex/apartment we are looking at. Our home is twice that if you add up all the living spaces we have finished in basement/garage. So a major space downsize. But it's so perfect with the floor plan making quite a lot of rooms with 4 upstairs and one more bedroom on the main floor , so my teens don't have to share a room and my daughters get a large room to play in/share, and a large bedroom to convert to my husband's studio and later on when the move out and the little ones hit adolescence they will each get their own small bedroom and the largest room will be converted back to a general use space which it is originally intended (in the local language it's called the fireplace room and this one has a balcony as well with Lakeview). In other words we get what we all need but just that and no more. But a five minute walk to school, 25 min to the train station or 4 min on public transport so very central. I'm in! Just need to sell this big house.


Good luck in getting the house you want.  It seems from dwellings I have seen in magazines in many other countries the use of space in a house is better than in American houses.  The floor plans seem to flow better and make use of space versus having large spaces that are a lot of empty space.  

My sister has a master bathroom that must be about 45 feet by 70 feet if not bigger.  4 walk in closets in there and they are extra closets.  Separate toilet rooms for both her and her husband, separate walls of vanity, sink and separate walk in showers too.  Also add a two person huge tub.  You can walk the room like a circle.  I think my studio apartments were much smaller than this room.  I love to use it when I visit because it is like being as a spa.  I would hate to clean it.


----------



## gillianna

doloresmia said:


> We moved to a 1200 square foot space and I feel this is plenty. DH would go even smaller. We might be the last generation that thinks bigger is better and a mark of the American dream. Smaller footprints seem so much more sensible.



Agree.  I have seen some really cute smaller homes, renovated to make use of every room with great flow.  For instance we have always had big formal dining rooms in most of our houses but only use them for holidays.  Same with my friends.  Mine was always the kids homework space because the table was huge so you can spread everything out and it was quiet too.   I have a table in one part of my eat in kitchen that normally seats 6 but can be pulled out with an extension to seat 10.  Somtheir is no need for a dining room.   Also it seems during the warmer weather everyone entertains outside.  I am just so ready to downsize.


----------



## gillianna

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm up to two dozen clothing items in supima and cupro cotton from so many brands I've always wanted to try. I'm going full on maximalist but at least it's second hand thrifty prices that I can just give away or resell on eBay or donate if they don't work out because I'm not expecting I'll love everything but I'm only in the US for a week so I need to try a bunch quickly (shipping is so expensive overseas that it's prohibitive for thrifting second hand online) so I can pinpoint my favorite brands/styles/material/cut to know works in the future when my acquisitions wear out.



My new favorite place to buy clothing on sale at decent prices is Athleta online.  In the past two months I bought about 12 sale tops that I think were 15.99 each in the most soft and comfortable material.  I bought  about 10of the same top in black, white, pink and one mint green tomhave as a uniform look.  Paired with jeans or black yoga pants.  I also bought 4 sale wraps and a jacket that were just under $40.00 each in greys and one black.  The fleece jacket is for going outside when it is colder but the wraps are a soft luxurious sweatshirt material that I like to wear around the house because it is so cold in the winter.  I am quite impressed with the fabric blends on the items I bought.  Might be worth checking out. Mane they carry many things in petite, regular, tall and plus.  So great choices,


----------



## gillianna

Funny story.  I cleaned my closet again today.  I literally emptied my two yikes wardrobes that I use for a closet and moved my things back in the small sliding door closet.  I have 5 plastic pull out drawers on the bottom part. 3ommone side and two on the other.  These hold things like sweaters, summer bathing suits, exercise clothing, scarfs for winter and some special items.   A few junk clothes for painting too.  I then removed every piece of clothing I know I will not use or wear.  I am left with a pretty small capsule wardrobe of things I like and feel good in.    I just had laundry baskets and was throwing things in them.

  I also cleaned out a small armoire and put it in my bathroom to use for towels since I took my bookcase out of the bathroom that used to hold my towels last week.  The armoire is smaller and just fits the room better.   I emptied the armoire and have a basket of clothes for the women’s shelter and some things for my sister.  No regrets.  If I didn’t use the items for many months I am not going to start to use them.  Had a few things I was saving but thought why,  know I won’t feel good wearing them due to color, design or fabric. Also went through the tall small lingerie chest and threw out all the ratty ugly underwear, things uncomfortable or things I hated.   It was quite refreshing to get rid of things,  I also filled up half a plastic shoebox with misc tools from drawers.  I don’t know how the tools multiply in each room.  Screwdrivers and things to hang curtains, pictures always end up in drawers.  So now I,bought a empty plastic shoebox upstairs to organize and purge my small,tool case and keep,under my bathroom sink so I don’t have to look for a certain tool.  Tomorrow I will have my so. Remove the two IKEA closet units out of my room and want the hang new curtains higher up the wall.  So the room hopefully will have a new uncluttered airy look.  Still need to start painting the walls soon.  I am motivated to do so much now.


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> Agree.  I have seen some really cute smaller homes, renovated to make use of every room with great flow.  For instance we have always had big formal dining rooms in most of our houses but only use them for holidays.  Same with my friends.  Mine was always the kids homework space because the table was huge so you can spread everything out and it was quiet too.   I have a table in one part of my eat in kitchen that normally seats 6 but can be pulled out with an extension to seat 10.  Somtheir is no need for a dining room.   Also it seems during the warmer weather everyone entertains outside.  I am just so ready to downsize.



My YouTube feed now is full of designs for smaller spaces. It is so much fun to see


----------



## doloresmia

gillianna said:


> Funny story.  I cleaned my closet again today.  I literally emptied my two yikes wardrobes that I use for a closet and moved my things back in the small sliding door closet.  I have 5 plastic pull out drawers on the bottom part. 3ommone side and two on the other.  These hold things like sweaters, summer bathing suits, exercise clothing, scarfs for winter and some special items.   A few junk clothes for painting too.  I then removed every piece of clothing I know I will not use or wear.  I am left with a pretty small capsule wardrobe of things I like and feel good in.    I just had laundry baskets and was throwing things in them.
> 
> I also cleaned out a small armoire and put it in my bathroom to use for towels since I took my bookcase out of the bathroom that used to hold my towels last week.  The armoire is smaller and just fits the room better.   I emptied the armoire and have a basket of clothes for the women’s shelter and some things for my sister.  No regrets.  If I didn’t use the items for many months I am not going to start to use them.  Had a few things I was saving but thought why,  know I won’t feel good wearing them due to color, design or fabric. Also went through the tall small lingerie chest and threw out all the ratty ugly underwear, things uncomfortable or things I hated.   It was quite refreshing to get rid of things,  I also filled up half a plastic shoebox with misc tools from drawers.  I don’t know how the tools multiply in each room.  Screwdrivers and things to hang curtains, pictures always end up in drawers.  So now I,bought a empty plastic shoebox upstairs to organize and purge my small,tool case and keep,under my bathroom sink so I don’t have to look for a certain tool.  Tomorrow I will have my so. Remove the two IKEA closet units out of my room and want the hang new curtains higher up the wall.  So the room hopefully will have a new uncluttered airy look.  Still need to start painting the walls soon.  I am motivated to do so much now.



Doesn’t it feel awesome? I don’t think I have bags full of stuff to get rid of anymore, at least willingly, so I am happy to find the thing here or there I can get rid of a la Diane’s throw away one thing a day strategy.


----------



## doloresmia

This seems to describe a lot of us - apparently rectangle or apple shapes are what many of us evolve to as we near menopause - waist disappears and the fight is to keep your busy from merging with your belly

https://40plusstyle.com/how-to-dress-the-apple-body-shape/

Some sensible advise


----------



## doloresmia

This post from advancedstyle on instagram is so
Stylish and highly replicable as a uniform! Who doesn’t have a sweatshirt, straight pants, a scarf and flats?


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> This post from advancedstyle on instagram is so
> Stylish and highly replicable as a uniform! Who doesn’t have a sweatshirt, straight pants, a scarf and flats?



She looks absolutely fabulous!


----------



## FizzyWater

GoStanford said:


> I like this solution!  The double living space - can have the formal entertaining area and the behind-the-scenes living area for after the guests go home.



Exactly!  It's also nice for when people visit - they get their own private suite.  The 2nd kitchen is mostly BF's workshop and my potting shed  but there's a minifridge and tea/coffee makings.  (I really should play with the oven there, too.  Mine is gas and can't keep a steady temperature for anything; his is electric.)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

greetings from Southern California!


----------



## grietje

I started decorating our home today.  I’ve been worried about the clutter or holiday decor.  So to remedy that, I’ve done a good amount of substituting—put the regular stuff away and replaced with the decor.  It works!  Festive without being too much.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

So... Did Black Friday have any impact on the wardrobe curation process for anyone? 

I ended up buying some things I needed: a knee length hooded raincoat and a blue oxford collared button down shirt.  But I avoided any unnecessary impulse buys... (The two Hermes scarves that came home with me don't count because they weren't even on sale!)


----------



## grietje

I did one online grab.  I bought some Christmas gifts and decided to try a few items (trousers, jacket,silk cami). We will see what actually stays. I’m in a feeling like I have a lot of stuff place.


----------



## momasaurus

I picked up two pairs of leggings (they weren't even on sale) in colors I don't have. I have found the perfect leggings!!!! Reese from Liverpool Jeans. I love them. Anyway, pretty soon I will have all the colors.
For me, streamlining includes zeroing in on what works, getting a few colors, and getting rid of the "almost" pieces.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> So... Did Black Friday have any impact on the wardrobe curation process for anyone?
> 
> I ended up buying some things I needed: a knee length hooded raincoat and a blue oxford collared button down shirt.  But I avoided any unnecessary impulse buys... (The two Hermes scarves that came home with me don't count because they weren't even on sale!)



I like your thinking! Not on sale doesn’t count!

I bought a pair of pants from j crew and a ribbed sweater from banana instead of buying the similar versions from saks for 1000 more - even with the sales [emoji3] if they don’t fit, they will go back 

Spent a great afternoon with hopelessbagirl! Safe travels.....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doloresmia said:


> I like your thinking! Not on sale doesn’t count!
> 
> I bought a pair of pants from j crew and a ribbed sweater from banana instead of buying the similar versions from saks for 1000 more - even with the sales [emoji3] if they don’t fit, they will go back
> 
> Spent a great afternoon with hopelessbagirl! Safe travels.....



Thank you! 
I am boarding now. I really really enjoyed meeting up with you today!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## whateve

I haven't bought anything yet. I hate crowds so avoid stores this time of year, but shopping online is so risky if you don't know your size. Even in brands I wear, they vary widely from item to item. Too many times I've gotten something that was almost, and was too lazy to return.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> Too many times I've gotten something that was almost, and was too lazy to return.


Yup. Been there, done that......


----------



## festus

Happy thanksgiving everyone. Crazy busy couple of weeks for me but hopefully back to just regular chaos now. Great catching up with everyone’s posts!

Diane, I still owe you some photos of paintings!

The good news- I did not go to any stores for Black Friday because I don’t like huge crowds. I put a number of things in my online shopping cart but decided I didn’t need them and emptied the cart. 
Net BF shopping was some replacement skincare products. 
Pre- BF I bought a pre-owned Bal Moto jacket last week- I’ve decided that it doesn’t count because it fills a gap I didn’t know I had, but a gap nonetheless! I really want to wear it but it’s been too cold!

I’m putting together donation items for the holidays.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

whateve said:


> I haven't bought anything yet. I hate crowds so avoid stores this time of year, but shopping online is so risky if you don't know your size. Even in brands I wear, they vary widely from item to item. Too many times I've gotten something that was almost, and was too lazy to return.



Be happy; I have a 95% success rate for fit with choosing clothes online. Which is a horrible enabler which leads to clutter!


----------



## whateve

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Be happy; I have a 95% success rate for fit with choosing clothes online. Which is a horrible enabler which leads to clutter!


When something works out, I get encouraged and buy more. When something doesn't, I slow down. I have several things in my closet that I wear but don't bring me joy because I didn't bother to return. I know it is stupid, especially when it is a big company that probably gets lots of returns, but I feel guilty when I do.

I've decided that I have found the perfect slippers. I was kind of a slipper freak and have tons, some that have never been worn. I'm going to donate all of them except the ones that are perfect.

I also am a cozy lounge clothes freak. Every year I buy more soft cozy lounge clothes. I really need to go through them and purge the older stuff.


----------



## whateve

I just bought some stuff online. I got an email from Uniqlo about free shipping and the Heattech stuff was on sale. I can always use more Heattech so I picked out several, and also some jeggings that look like the same ones I bought last year. I loved those. I used paypal so if I have to return, paypal will pay the postage. 4 shirts and 2 pair of pants and still under $100! So far, that is the only BF email I've succumbed to.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

whateve said:


> I just bought some stuff online. I got an email from Uniqlo about free shipping and the Heattech stuff was on sale. I can always use more Heattech so I picked out several, and also some jeggings that look like the same ones I bought last year. I loved those. I used paypal so if I have to return, paypal will pay the postage. 4 shirts and 2 pair of pants and still under $100! So far, that is the only BF email I've succumbed to.



I keep reading about Uniqlo and resisting but you are not helping. What is heat tech? 

In my shirt testing news, I am really impressed with LL Bean supima cotton, so thick and soft -it's plush!!! Cupro is truly silk like but....As wrinkly as silk! At home it's no big deal I can wet it and hang or fluff dry to remove wrinkles (I do not iron), but while traveling it's kind of a pain. I wouldn't travel with cupro clothes. 
What else have I tried.... Oh Eileen Fisher tops in cotton are not labeled supima but extremely nice hand feel. I also got one of their Irish linen button down shirts and it's very nice and heavy weight.


----------



## whateve

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I keep reading about Uniqlo and resisting but you are not helping. What is heat tech?
> 
> In my shirt testing news, I am really impressed with LL Bean supima cotton, so thick and soft -it's plush!!! Cupro is truly silk like but....As wrinkly as silk! At home it's no big deal I can wet it and hang or fluff dry to remove wrinkles (I do not iron), but while traveling it's kind of a pain. I wouldn't travel with cupro clothes.
> What else have I tried.... Oh Eileen Fisher tops in cotton are not labeled supima but extremely nice hand feel. I also got one of their Irish linen button down shirts and it's very nice and heavy weight.


Uniqlo Heattech has changed my life! I am always cold. Here in California, it isn't really that cold compared to the rest of the country, so I attract attention in the winter when I bundle up in a thousand layers. Now I put a Heattech shirt as my bottom layer, and then can dress almost like everyone else and still stay warm. They are thin, like a silk tee shirt, but really help keep me warm.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have thin silk long sleeve & pants base layers I can use; are these better?


----------



## whateve

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have thin silk long sleeve & pants base layers I can use; are these better?


I don't know. I haven't have silk underlayers for a long time. I can't remember how well they worked. I started wearing these 3 years ago.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have thin silk long sleeve & pants base layers I can use; are these better?


Uniqlo is good. You can get other similar styles of base layers easily through outdoor and technical wear companies. But Uniqlo is a good value. Heattech is less expensive than most sport companies (and don't have that awaiting logo across the front). But if shopping costs eat up any savings, I would recommend sticking to your silks and maybe trying out lighter base layers from other manufacturers to get a sense for the difference between synthetics and natural finder base layers


----------



## FugitiveRouge

whateve said:


> I used paypal so if I have to return, paypal will pay the postage


 I had no idea this was a service offered by PayPal!


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> I had no idea this was a service offered by PayPal!


You have to sign up for it before your purchase. I don't think it works with ebay.


----------



## grietje

I’m visiting my sister and will hang out while she is at work.  She has a lot of stuff.  Lots of clothes, lots of books.  Funny we are sisters but opposite in that respect.  What’s your family like?


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I’m visiting my sister and will hang out while she is at work.  She has a lot of stuff.  Lots of clothes, lots of books.  Funny we are sisters but opposite in that respect.  What’s your family like?


My sister is the opposite of me. She has very few clothes, doesn't carry a purse, and uses a backpack when she needs to carry something. I don't think she likes having lots of things. When our father died, she got rid of nearly everything. I was keeping stuff to remember him by and because it seemed to sad to throw it away.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I’m visiting my sister and will hang out while she is at work.  She has a lot of stuff.  Lots of clothes, lots of books.  Funny we are sisters but opposite in that respect.  What’s your family like?


My sister is also the opposite of me. She travels through life much lighter than I do.  She lives very well, but doesn’t become attached to material things....including her houses. I have always referred to her as a gypsy.  She thinks nothing of buying a house, having it updated to suit her and then deciding to move. (She can work from anywhere, which enables her “eccentric” personality.) She hates to shop....for anything....so pretty much everything is delivered. I don’t think she knows what the inside of a grocery store looks like. Her delivery habits do require that she live in, or very near, a large city.  She gave in and purchased wooden hangers after substantial haranguing on my part, but the state of her closet can only be described as WTF. You can imagine how anxiety inducing that is for me. If I didn’t remember the night she was born (I was 5) I’d be pretty sure that my parents found her somewhere and decided to bring her home to drive me nuts....with substantial success.


----------



## festus

My brother keeps less than I do and I think I get rid of a lot. I think we are reacting to our mother, who likes to cover every single surface with beautiful objects or photo frames. I get sensory overload when I visit her.


----------



## cafecreme15

Last night I was talking with my fiance about our friend who had 10k worth of stuff stolen from him on a trip, when my fiane said he didnt even think he had 10k worth of stuff in total. When I reflected on how much my wardrobe is probably worth, I had an *oh god* moment. Very hard to wrap my head around that I've spent so much money on _things, _granted it's over a period of a years, but still made me think "yikes!" Hammered home that I am definitely not a minimalist!

I miss this thread and all of you! Things have been so crazy at work that I barely have time to log in anymore, let alone keep up with the wonderful conversations.


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Last night I was talking with my fiance about our friend who had 10k worth of stuff stolen from him on a trip, when my fiane said he didnt even think he had 10k worth of stuff in total. When I reflected on how much my wardrobe is probably worth, I had an *oh god* moment. Very hard to wrap my head around that I've spent so much money on _things, _granted it's over a period of a years, but still made me think "yikes!" Hammered home that I am definitely not a minimalist!
> 
> I miss this thread and all of you! Things have been so crazy at work that I barely have time to log in anymore, let alone keep up with the wonderful conversations.


If you own a decent car, you already own more than 10K. 

What gives me a OMG moment is when I look at how much money I've sunk into purse charms! I originally started getting them to stop buying purses. I notice it more because I keep records of how much each purse and SLG in my collection cost. I don't do that with clothes or shoes. If I did I would have another OMG moment. My DH is almost like a cartoon character, wearing the same clothes every day. I guess you could call him a minimalist, based on what he personally owns (not our shared possessions), but he doesn't care what things cost.


----------



## gillianna

My sister has a very difficult time getting rid of things.  She has closets full of clothing and saves many items because she may need them in the future.  Her jewelry collection is huge too but she hardly ever wears much of it compared to how she was 10-20 years ago.  She is generous in gifting it to special people in her life who’s might enjoy it too.  She likes to collect and display certain things. Some very expensive and other items not worth much but has sentimental value to her.    At least she has them displayed nice and they can look more like art versus clutter.  

My brother had received so much stuff through the years from my dad.  He is the type of person who can fix anything so lots of tools and hard to find old tools no longer made.   His garage and basement probably had a tool for anything one would need.  Slowly through the years he has gone from getting rid of a few things to just getting rid of everything he feels is clutter or junk.  His fix it days are over so no need to save.   His wife knows he has thrown some of her stuff for the house  out many times without her knowing it because when she goes to look for things they are gone. 

My hubby the major hoarder is doing great with the getting rid of things project.  In the past three months he has let me do whatever I want in clearing out his stuff in the basement.  I have sent bags and bags of things to the thrift stores. I have listed a lot of his collectible items on eBay too.   I have quite a few things to put in the bulk garbage pickup next week so I feel like progress is being made.  I never thought I would see this happen.  I think the more he see how nice things are looking organized the more motivated he is to continue this journey.  Still so much to do but being inside with the cold winter gives you time to tackle this mess.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Diane, I still owe you some photos of paintings! .



No pressure or anything, but I really need an “art fix”.  And yes....this is me begging.


----------



## grietje

I was at my Dad's putting some laundry away and noticed the shi*-ton of towels he had.  And some were pretty beat up.  He's away so I took the liberty of assessing and have two garbage bags worth of towels that can be donated. I haven't donated them yet though because I feel like I should ask if it's OK they go.

On the retail front, I found some wide leg pants that aren't super wide leg but wide enough to be on trend but not trendy. Yay, right?  And I got the silk tank I had been wanting to go with said pants. But now I'm wondering when I'd wear either. I have enough party dresses for this year's holiday events and given that I'm working part time (and can wear jeans), I won't 'need' them for work. So I'm just wondering if they should be returned.

Oh yeah, and Diane and I (and two other BVettes) met in Carmel and I bought a new bag.  So one will be rehomed.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> No pressure or anything, but I really need an “art fix”.  And yes....this is me begging.



Here is one I picked up in Hoi An several years ago There is something about the brushstrokes that caught my eye. It’s very typically Vietnamese. 

The second one is a set of old Mah Jong tiles (apologies- the reflection off the glass doesn’t do it justice). It’s on the wall on
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 top of my mantelpiece. 

They aren’t particularly valuable, but the stories behind the purchases always makes me smile.


----------



## diane278

festus said:


> Here is one I picked up in Hoi An several years ago There is something about the brushstrokes that caught my eye. It’s very typically Vietnamese.
> 
> The second one is a set of old Mah Jong tiles (apologies- the reflection off the glass doesn’t do it justice). It’s on the wall on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top of my mantelpiece.
> 
> They aren’t particularly valuable, but the stories behind the purchases always makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 4272411


I love them both! I agree that the experience is key to the value we feel.  The feeling you get when a piece stops you and grabs a hold of your heart.  
The matting of the tiles is really beautiful....and elegant.  ...And I love the vibrant colors of the buildings and the two figures outside the doorway.  
Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## doloresmia

Well for anyone whose spouse thinks they would live a tiny house.... DH and I just arrived in NYC and our hotel (Moxy at Times Square) room is small - not tiny, but not atypical for NYC. He was outraged at the room which he called a closet. I guess he really couldn’t live in an elevator with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Well for anyone whose spouse thinks they would live a tiny house.... DH and I just arrived in NYC and our hotel (Moxy at Times Square) room is small - not tiny, but not atypical for NYC. He was outraged at the room which he called a closet. I guess he really couldn’t live in an elevator with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Well reporting in again from a Marriott. DH hurt himself slamming into the platform bed at the Moxy because the warning light on it was off.... and so we aka he stormed downtown. I note to any tiny house fans aka DH that tiny houses tend to have platform beds which he found excruciating especially given running into the platform. 

I can not describe how I am trying to be patient.... while not succeeding.

Will probably head over to the can’t say it to someone’s face thread to vent. Hahhahahah


----------



## GoStanford

doloresmia said:


> Well reporting in again from a Marriott. DH hurt himself slamming into the platform bed at the Moxy because the warning light on it was off....


Ouch!  Hope he will be OK soon.  I have to ask, what is the warning light on a platform bed?


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Well reporting in again from a Marriott. DH hurt himself slamming into the platform bed at the Moxy because the warning light on it was off.... and so we aka he stormed downtown. I note to any tiny house fans aka DH that tiny houses tend to have platform beds which he found excruciating especially given running into the platform.
> 
> I can not describe how I am trying to be patient.... while not succeeding.
> 
> Will probably head over to the can’t say it to someone’s face thread to vent. Hahhahahah





GoStanford said:


> Ouch!  Hope he will be OK soon.  I have to ask, what is the warning light on a platform bed?


I agree, ouch! I didn't know there were warning lights! I've hurt myself on the bedframes on beds in hotels.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Well for anyone whose spouse thinks they would live a tiny house.... DH and I just arrived in NYC and our hotel (Moxy at Times Square) room is small - not tiny, but not atypical for NYC. He was outraged at the room which he called a closet. I guess he really couldn’t live in an elevator with me [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Ouch!
Those things have warning lights?!
Hang in there and I hope your trip gets better.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Well reporting in again from a Marriott



I wouldn’t be successful at being patient either. DH is pretty high maintenance. I’m low in comparison and one could successfully argue I’m NOT low maintenance. May the force be with you!


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> Well reporting in again from a Marriott. DH hurt himself slamming into the platform bed at the Moxy because the warning light on it was off.... and so we aka he stormed downtown. I note to any tiny house fans aka DH that tiny houses tend to have platform beds which he found excruciating especially given running into the platform.
> 
> I can not describe how I am trying to be patient.... while not succeeding.
> 
> Will probably head over to the can’t say it to someone’s face thread to vent. Hahhahahah



Oh dear. I‘m trying hard not to laugh at your poor DH.....not because of the room size, but because of the platform bed. I love them....and we have one. DH hates them for the very reason yours probably does. He should understand the bed style has nothing to do with the room or house size. And so it goes. My DH at least is learning why me stubbing my toes on his giant lunky work boots as I stumble into the bathroom at 2am might be an issue...


----------



## doloresmia

Friends, when we walked into the room, DH’ throat and chest immediately felt constricted. It was so small and airless for him he felt like he was going into a prison cell.

There is normally a night light thing on the platform portion of the bed so you don’t do what my DH did.... but it was off and the engineer who came to the room to help us open the windows so DH could breath again didn’t know how the light works [emoji3]

They need to do something like this






In any case he is happy now. Phew!


----------



## grietje

While I was in Carmel, the DH decided to do an assessment of his closet.  Like everything!  He’s purged so much!  He’s been losing weight so many clothes are simply too big. He asked I not send it all to donation right away. It’s all bagged up and hanging in an empty closet (he did that too) until he can let go.  I love my husband!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> While I was in Carmel, the DH decided to do an assessment of his closet.  Like everything!  He’s purged so much!  He’s been losing weight so many clothes are simply too big. He asked I not send it all to donation right away. It’s all bagged up and hanging in an empty closet (he did that too) until he can let go.  I love my husband!


That’s REALLY impressive!


----------



## More bags

grietje said:


> While I was in Carmel, the DH decided to do an assessment of his closet.  Like everything!  He’s purged so much!  He’s been losing weight so many clothes are simply too big. He asked I not send it all to donation right away. It’s all bagged up and hanging in an empty closet (he did that too) until he can let go.  I love my husband!


Way to go, well done for your DH! Congratulations on the weight loss, too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.

NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.
> 
> NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277050



That’s impressive!
I love that you’ve set up this wall to display the bags that you love- I imagine every time you walk into the space you get a surge of positive energy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

festus said:


> That’s impressive!
> I love that you’ve set up this wall to display the bags that you love- I imagine every time you walk into the space you get a surge of positive energy.



Exactly! That’s the point! Joy Sparking all over the place.  I’m trying to get every category of my belongings to have a truly designated home where they always live and to only have absolute favorites in every category.  It’s been a long process but the bags are pretty much set.  The coats and boots and scarves are doing well as well.  My clothes....that’s the hardest!

But lately I am in absolute love with cupro fabric!  I am wearing a cupro tank and trousers today and could not feel more enamoured!  Like silk but you can throw them in the machine!  Bliss!


----------



## festus

I just found out that there will be a series on Netflix called Tidying up with Marie Kondo, released on 1 Jan. 
It will probably be a bit like other hoarder shows, but with her unique approach.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I just cannot wait for a new book from her as a mom!!!! Her book only applies to childless families or those with kids old enough and willing to take some responsibility in their possessions and who don't go through sizes and developmental phases (with different accoutrements and toys and book reading levels for each) like crazy.


----------



## doni

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.
> 
> NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277050



Loving those Spanish-flag Polenes! (Not sure I would define this as 'minimalist' but it is for sure tidy!)


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

doni said:


> Loving those Spanish-flag Polenes! (Not sure I would define this as 'minimalist' but it is for sure tidy!)



Come on do any of us on here have minimalist PURSE COLLECTIONS??


----------



## doni

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Come on do any of us on here have minimalist PURSE COLLECTIONS??


I sure don't


----------



## gillianna

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Come on do any of us on here have minimalist PURSE COLLECTIONS??



I have been on a journey to simplify my life and unclutter.  I have actually sold/consigned/gifted most of my purses this past year.  I was slowly getting rid of things and realized I just didn’t need all this materialistic stuff.  I have bought/sold and traded. 
Right now I am literally down to owning a  LV mon monogram Speedy 35 and perforated LV Pochette.  I would like to get something a bit bigger than the Pochette and will probably buy preloved since the LV Sonatine has caught my eye.  But I am in no hurry to really buy anything, 

I used to have a pretty decent purse collection with most being LV but have had many other designers.  I have loved things and then realize they no longer fit my needs or I really had no use for them.  I found what works for me.  While I love luxurious leathers in bright or pastel colors LV canvas is indestructible for me. 

Even though I am down to using my Speedy daily it serves my needs perfectly.  The size, how light it is to carry and having no worries about using it in any weather.  I have friends and retatives who own so many designer purses that they have literally forgotten purses they own because they have things packed away in dust covers.  While it is nice to get a new item you think is beautiful I realize for myself I just don’t have the need to feel I should own the latest it bag.  No purse will magically change my life nor will I be depressed if I can’t buy it or it is sold out.  Nobody should be so desperate to own a item that they get upset when they can’t buy it. 

I can admire the beauty in the designs of many purses and other items other people have.  Nothing wrong with buying what makes your heart sing.  But for me I feel life changes and we go off in different directions and at one time I was more into materialistic things.   Now I get joy out of gardening and painting wood furniture or decorating.   I still enjoy what I own and use the items that I kept.  For instance I was going to sell the few beautiful silk scarves I own because I wasn’t really using them.  But after taking the back out I started to wear them again last month.  Sometimes we may need to find our treasures to enjoy them again. 

Each week I kind of organize my closet/room a bit more and am able to let go if items I know I will never use or want.  It is very rewarding to have a simple wardrobe of things you love verses stuff you keep because of different reasons.  I have also seen friends with a closet full of purses only to wear one or two of their favorite ones because they work out the best for their needs.  To me if something doesn’t serve your needs it might be better just getting rid of it. 

One can unclutter any part of their life.  Once you start it is pretty easy to keep going but to me this is such a hard process for many people.  Letting go can be very difficult.


----------



## gillianna

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.
> 
> NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277050



Beautiful organized closet.  I just wanted to tell you to make sure that there is no direct sunlight coming through the window that hits the purses.  Not something one things about but if you set something in front of a window that gets direct sun for some part of the day it can eventually get discolored or even dry out from the heat.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gillianna said:


> Beautiful organized closet.  I just wanted to tell you to make sure that there is no direct sunlight coming through the window that hits the purses.  Not something one things about but if you set something in front of a window that gets direct sun for some part of the day it can eventually get discolored or even dry out from the heat.



I live pretty close to the North Pole so when it’s the half of the year with VERY little light, like now, I don’t stress it, but the half of the year when the days are long I’ll draw the shades.


----------



## diane278

Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....







And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963


I love it! I'd love to receive one of these gifts!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I love it! I'd love to receive one of these gifts!


This passion started when I was in grade school. I decided my mothers wrapping wasn’t up to snuff and took over. My brother once handed me a plain box and told me to wrap it, but not look inside because it was for me. I was so happy to be wrapping that I didn’t even care what was in it.....


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.
> 
> NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277050


I’m going to take an updated photo but right now I’m obsessed with wrapping.....and I need to work in my closet before I take another photo....if I can just get an adrenaline rush, I’ll get it done soon.


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> This passion started when I was in grade school. I decided my mothers wrapping wasn’t up to snuff and took over. My brother once handed me a plain box and told me to wrap it, but not look inside because it was for me. I was so happy to be wrapping that I didn’t even care what was in it.....


Sounds like me!  My gifts are not as elegant- looking as yours, though!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963


BEAUTIFUL! They're works of art. They incorporate collage, sculpture, design, craft, and self-expression. It makes sense to me that you would create these baroque pieces, in contrast to your otherwise minimalist style. 

Many designers and artists are famous for adopting a minimalist wardrobe/lifestyle to clear up mental space for their creations. Georgia O'Keefe, Picasso, Steve Jobs, and Georgia Armani all come to mind as design icons with minimalist wardrobes.


----------



## diane278

FugitiveRouge said:


> BEAUTIFUL! They're works of art. They incorporate collage, sculpture, design, craft, and self-expression. It makes sense to me that you would create these baroque pieces, in contrast to your otherwise minimalist style.
> 
> Many designers and artists are famous for adopting a minimalist wardrobe/lifestyle to clear up mental space for their creations. Georgia O'Keefe, Picasso, Steve Jobs, and Georgia Armani all come to mind as design icons with minimalist wardrobes.


Thank you for your very generous comparisons. I had not thought of that juxtaposition between minimalist and baroque.  (By the way, Georgia O’Keefe is my favorite artist....and I have multiple books on her houses.  Two of her pieces are among the photos of paintings I use on gifts.....usually for birthdays.) For the last four days, I’ve worn identical versions of a navy sweater and dark wash jeans. I attribute it to being lazy and my constant search for order. I’m humbled by your theory, as I am well aware of my limitations when it comes to creating “art”. Perhaps I’ve found my own tiny little niche....


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963




Oh my!!!
These are too pretty to unwrap!!


----------



## diane278

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I finally got my motion detection light installed in the ceiling of my walk in closet so I am not tripping all over myself and having klutz-tastrophes all the time!  And I get to admire my purse wall when I walk in.  Here it is!  3 dozen beauties. The photo doesn’t show so clearly the bottom row of Taupes , especially the two-in-one-slot Massaccesis (Angelica and midi soulmate).  Even more unclear is the  next row up of Blacks, Tans, 2 Striped Neutral Fendis, also because there are two bags per square there.  Those Just Campagne black bags just do not show up at all in photos, and the tan Celine behind the Mulberry barely shows up either.  Anyways, this wall makes me happy!  My music stand and flute hanging on it hardly looks aesthetic but really it’s the best place for it. Above the backpack are my 2 shelves for jewelry/hair accessories.
> 
> NOW GRANT MY CHRISTMAS WISH AND SHOW ME WHERE YOUR BAGS LIVE!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4277050




*Merry Christmas from my Bag Cave. *
With the exception of the red and black EP clutches on the left side of the bottom right shelf, I haven’t bought anything in some time....  I have toyed with the idea of adding another Lauren clutch (in copper) but I clearly don’t ‘need’ it.....   I’d like to get down to one tote, one crossbody and several clutches but, in reality, I don’t see that happening......


----------



## diane278

scarf1 said:


> Sounds like me!  My gifts are not as elegant- looking as yours, though!


They’re not all this elaborate. The gold, black & bling wraps are my most popular.  This is the second year for it. At one time, I used brown Kraft paper & twine for a minimal look.  I also did a wrap one year where I tied a glass pine cone ornament on each package.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> They’re not all this elaborate. The gold, black & bling wraps are my most popular.  This is the second year for it. At one time, I used brown Kraft paper & twine for a minimal look.  I also did a wrap one year where I tied a glass pine cone ornament on each package.



Diane, can I send you all my gifts for wrapping? Whatever gene makes you so good is seriously warped in my case. I think your wrapping is minimalistic - because isn’t the core of minimalism living a life full of things your enjoy rather than cluttering?

Also you have the best collection of totes! I drool every time I see them.


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Diane, can I send you all my gifts for wrapping? Whatever gene makes you so good is seriously warped in my case. I think your wrapping is minimalistic - because isn’t the core of minimalism living a life full of things your enjoy rather than cluttering?
> 
> Also you have the best collection of totes! I drool every time I see them.


Send them! I solicit friends for things to wrap.  Tuesday, I’m wrapping for a friend for the third year in a row. It’s a treat for me.  Another friend once asked me to wrap several empty boxes for her to use under her tree as  gift ‘props’....that was easy.  
I am trying to whittle down my bags to what I actually use. Yeah....right.  Fat chance! Although I did release a number of bags back into the universe last spring. The Peltro cabat, nuvolato and Gainsborough Lidos were all produced before I was into BV, so I realize how lucky I have been to find them.  Hey, your bag collection is pretty spectacular....


----------



## essiedub

diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963





diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963


. 

Its beautiful! Love gifts wrapped with such thought and effort.


----------



## GoStanford

Folks, it took me about 9 months after our remodel finished, but I finally got Elfa shelving installed in my new closet.  I was very slow with researching closet options, and once I finally settled on Elfa, it took me forever to coordinate materials - couldn't really decide what I wanted and how much I could do on my own.  (Nothing, it turns out.  Got help from start to finish with design and installation.)

I've had a lot of fun this afternoon unpacking things from boxes and moving them from a cabinet into the closet.  I realized, as I suspected, that I'm going to want more shelves or drawers and fewer areas to hang things.  You can't tell from this photo, but the closet is very narrow and the edges are cut off by supporting walls/corners, so you have to reach inside to get all the way to the innermost storage recesses.  

I was so shocked by how much stuff I've got, despite steady attempts at culling my accessories in particular, that I just cancelled a J.Crew online order I placed yesterday.  I need to get what I have under control before buying more.

That's why I'm not showing you the photo of the closet filled with stuff!


----------



## doloresmia

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4281843
> 
> Folks, it took me about 9 months after our remodel finished, but I finally got Elfa shelving installed in my new closet.  I was very slow with researching closet options, and once I finally settled on Elfa, it took me forever to coordinate materials - couldn't really decide what I wanted and how much I could do on my own.  (Nothing, it turns out.  Got help from start to finish with design and installation.)
> 
> I've had a lot of fun this afternoon unpacking things from boxes and moving them from a cabinet into the closet.  I realized, as I suspected, that I'm going to want more shelves or drawers and fewer areas to hang things.  You can't tell from this photo, but the closet is very narrow and the edges are cut off by supporting walls/corners, so you have to reach inside to get all the way to the innermost storage recesses.
> 
> I was so shocked by how much stuff I've got, despite steady attempts at culling my accessories in particular, that I just cancelled a J.Crew online order I placed yesterday.  I need to get what I have under control before buying more.
> 
> That's why I'm not showing you the photo of the closet filled with stuff!



I love it! Please share your progress as you place things. So fabulous to be able to build from scratch.


----------



## bagnut1

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4281843
> 
> Folks, it took me about 9 months after our remodel finished, but I finally got Elfa shelving installed in my new closet.  I was very slow with researching closet options, and once I finally settled on Elfa, it took me forever to coordinate materials - couldn't really decide what I wanted and how much I could do on my own.  (Nothing, it turns out.  Got help from start to finish with design and installation.)
> 
> I've had a lot of fun this afternoon unpacking things from boxes and moving them from a cabinet into the closet.  I realized, as I suspected, that I'm going to want more shelves or drawers and fewer areas to hang things.  You can't tell from this photo, but the closet is very narrow and the edges are cut off by supporting walls/corners, so you have to reach inside to get all the way to the innermost storage recesses.
> 
> I was so shocked by how much stuff I've got, despite steady attempts at culling my accessories in particular, that I just cancelled a J.Crew online order I placed yesterday.  I need to get what I have under control before buying more.
> 
> That's why I'm not showing you the photo of the closet filled with stuff!


That is beautiful and congratulations!  I would just add that most people would be nuts not to get professional help with closet systems - there are just too many options and people that do that for a living tend to do just that - it's an art and a science both, YKWIM?  No shame in letting the experts do what they do!

And echoing the request for updates on your progress filling it with your things.  Enjoy!


----------



## diane278

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4281843
> 
> Folks, it took me about 9 months after our remodel finished, but I finally got Elfa shelving installed in my new closet.  I was very slow with researching closet options, and once I finally settled on Elfa, it took me forever to coordinate materials - couldn't really decide what I wanted and how much I could do on my own.  (Nothing, it turns out.  Got help from start to finish with design and installation.)
> 
> I've had a lot of fun this afternoon unpacking things from boxes and moving them from a cabinet into the closet.  I realized, as I suspected, that I'm going to want more shelves or drawers and fewer areas to hang things.  You can't tell from this photo, but the closet is very narrow and the edges are cut off by supporting walls/corners, so you have to reach inside to get all the way to the innermost storage recesses.
> 
> I was so shocked by how much stuff I've got, despite steady attempts at culling my accessories in particular, that I just cancelled a J.Crew online order I placed yesterday.  I need to get what I have under control before buying more.
> 
> That's why I'm not showing you the photo of the closet filled with stuff!


I’m excited for you! I can’t wait to see how you set everything up.


----------



## festus

GoStanford said:


> View attachment 4281843
> 
> Folks, it took me about 9 months after our remodel finished, but I finally got Elfa shelving installed in my new closet.  I was very slow with researching closet options, and once I finally settled on Elfa, it took me forever to coordinate materials - couldn't really decide what I wanted and how much I could do on my own.  (Nothing, it turns out.  Got help from start to finish with design and installation.)
> 
> I've had a lot of fun this afternoon unpacking things from boxes and moving them from a cabinet into the closet.  I realized, as I suspected, that I'm going to want more shelves or drawers and fewer areas to hang things.  You can't tell from this photo, but the closet is very narrow and the edges are cut off by supporting walls/corners, so you have to reach inside to get all the way to the innermost storage recesses.
> 
> I was so shocked by how much stuff I've got, despite steady attempts at culling my accessories in particular, that I just cancelled a J.Crew online order I placed yesterday.  I need to get what I have under control before buying more.
> 
> That's why I'm not showing you the photo of the closet filled with stuff!




Oh this is fabulous!!
Enjoy the unpacking and arranging, then rearranging, then re-rearranging everything!
Please share photos!


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> *Merry Christmas from my Bag Cave. *
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280114



Can you please switch the Lauren clutches so it's red/black like the Hermes and EP bags?  My OCD is making me itchy!


----------



## grietje

Speaking of itchy, I'm starting to tire of the holiday décor in our home.  I switched quite a bit décor out so what is normally there is in a tub, drawer or closet, but there is still extra. And as much as I like giving gifts, I'm ready to have them go to their owners.

I think this is all because Thanksgiving was early and I put holiday décor out right after T-Day.  What's the earliest I can take it down?

My 'itchiness' is, however, being calmed by a very snuggly 'soft' pink sweatshirt...


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Speaking of itchy, I'm starting to tire of the holiday décor in our home.  I switched quite a bit décor out so what is normally there is in a tub, drawer or closet, but there is still extra. And as much as I like giving gifts, I'm ready to have them go to their owners.
> 
> I think this is all because Thanksgiving was early and I put holiday décor out right after T-Day.  What's the earliest I can take it down?


You can take it down anytime. There is no law that says you have to have holiday decor! I'm a Scrooge, I don't decorate anymore for the holidays. If you don't enjoy it anymore, don't do it.


----------



## grietje

whateve said:


> You can take it down anytime. There is no law that says you have to have holiday decor! I'm a Scrooge, I don't decorate anymore for the holidays. If you don't enjoy it anymore, don't do it.



I liked it a lot in the beginning,  Now, it's starting to annoy me. I just keep wanting to declutter and realize the only clutter is the holiday décor.  I might start reducing the extent of the décor 12/26.  DH may visit his parents this weekend and so if he takes their gifts, help too.  And I need to eat the cookies I baked--that'll clear up counter space


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I liked it a lot in the beginning,  Now, it's starting to annoy me. I just keep wanting to declutter and realize the only clutter is the holiday décor.  I might start reducing the extent of the décor 12/26.  DH may visit his parents this weekend and so if he takes their gifts, help too.  And I need to eat the cookies I baked--that'll clear up counter space


I would help eat the cookies!


----------



## grietje

whateve said:


> I would help eat the cookies!



Has anyone ever said how thoughtful and generous you are?!


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Has anyone ever said how thoughtful and generous you are?!


No, I'm under-appreciated!


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Can you please switch the Lauren clutches so it's red/black like the Hermes and EP bags?  My OCD is making me itchy!


Yes....can do....
Took it one step further and filled the shelf using the nodini’s....


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Speaking of itchy, I'm starting to tire of the holiday décor in our home.  I switched quite a bit décor out so what is normally there is in a tub, drawer or closet, but there is still extra. And as much as I like giving gifts, I'm ready to have them go to their owners.MI think this is all because Thanksgiving was early and I put holiday décor out right after T-Day.  What's the earliest I can take it down? My 'itchiness' is, however, being calmed by a very snuggly 'soft' pink sweatshirt...


Life is one challenge after another, isn’t it?   I’m in the midst of a consuming project myself. 
Stay cozy


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Yes....can do....
> Took it one step further and filled the shelf using the nodini’s....
> View attachment 4285845



This appeals to my inner nerd.


----------



## diane278

Merry Christmas to my Minimalist Closet Sisters.


1970. Flashback
Long before Instagram....hell, long before the internet....I was standing in a field of sunflowers high on life... ...or possibly something else....looking like the hippie I was (and still am).


----------



## ive_flipped

diane278 said:


> Merry Christmas to my Minimalist Closet Sisters.
> View attachment 4286669
> 
> 1970. Flashback
> Long before Instagram....hell, long before the internet....I was standing in a field of sunflowers high on life... ...or possibly something else....looking like the hippie I was (and still am).



Merry Christmas [emoji319] 

Gorgeous pic!!


----------



## ive_flipped

festus said:


> Oh my!!!
> These are too pretty to unwrap!!



They really are!!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Merry Christmas to my Minimalist Closet Sisters.
> View attachment 4286669
> 
> 1970. Flashback
> Long before Instagram....hell, long before the internet....I was standing in a field of sunflowers high on life... ...or possibly something else....looking like the hippie I was (and still am).



Awesome photo!!


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> Awesome photo!!





ive_flipped said:


> Merry Christmas [emoji319]
> Gorgeous pic!!


I was sorting through things and found the photo. I miss the quantity of hair I had back then. Now it’s thin. But it’s sort of a trade. My body was thin back then and now it’s thick. Go figure. I see lots of similar photos on Instagram....sunflower fields are “in” again....


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Merry Christmas to my Minimalist Closet Sisters.
> View attachment 4286669
> 
> 1970. Flashback
> Long before Instagram....hell, long before the internet....I was standing in a field of sunflowers high on life... ...or possibly something else....looking like the hippie I was (and still am).



I love everything about this photo of you!!


----------



## doloresmia

So DH just went to lie down after doing 90 percent of wrapping...
 He thinks i snookered him. [emoji847] happy holidays!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Merry Christmas!


----------



## festus

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Merry Christmas!




Happy holidays, miminalisters (minimalist sisters, because we don’t need the extra letters).


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> So DH just went to lie down after doing 90 percent of wrapping...
> He thinks i snookered him. [emoji847] happy holidays!


Congratulations! I think you did too!


----------



## bagnut1

festus said:


> Happy holidays, miminalisters (minimalist sisters, because we don’t need the extra letters).



Lol and so true. I convinced my extended family to do a no stuff Xmas this year. DH and I are going home with one less travel bag (big Longchamp filled with food/hooch).


----------



## grietje

Hi everyone!
I hope you had a nice holiday.  Mine was better than OK which is a pleasant surprise because it was the first Christmas without my mother who passed away in May.

I tidied up the holiday decor and have the house back.  And I feel like it looks a bit sparse!  This always happens.  I’m now at the coast and I’ve been downsizing our pantry by doing an enormous amount of cooking and baking.  I roasted a turkey yesterday for turkey and Brie sandwiches and a huge batch of turkey veggie soup. I’m out of salt, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and low on a lot of other things.  But I have cookies and muffins for DAYS!  I love the fact we have homemade treats for several days.

I make new year’s goals (a softer version of resolutions) and mine will be to reduce my footprint.  I got a soda water maker for Christmas so I won’t be buying sparkling water as much.  I’m going to try to reduce my shopping and enjoy what I have.  From a bag perspective this will be made easier by the fact that I just don’t like BVs current direction.  And from a clothing perspective, I’m going even more part time so I won’t need as many work clothes. I like to window shop online so I’ll do that but I wouldn’t mind reducing my screen time either.

What have you been up to the past few weeks and do you have any goals for the new year?


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you had a nice holiday.  Mine was better than OK which is a pleasant surprise because it was the first Christmas without my mother who passed away in May.
> 
> I tidied up the holiday decor and have the house back.  And I feel like it looks a bit sparse!  This always happens.  I’m now at the coast and I’ve been downsizing our pantry by doing an enormous amount of cooking and baking.  I roasted a turkey yesterday for turkey and Brie sandwiches and a huge batch of turkey veggie soup. I’m out of salt, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and low on a lot of other things.  But I have cookies and muffins for DAYS!  I love the fact we have homemade treats for several days.
> 
> I make new year’s goals (a softer version of resolutions) and mine will be to reduce my footprint.  I got a soda water maker for Christmas so I won’t be buying sparkling water as much.  I’m going to try to reduce my shopping and enjoy what I have.  From a bag perspective this will be made easier by the fact that I just don’t like BVs current direction.  And from a clothing perspective, I’m going even more part time so I won’t need as many work clothes. I like to window shop online so I’ll do that but I wouldn’t mind reducing my screen time either.
> 
> What have you been up to the past few weeks and do you have any goals for the new year?


I've never run out of salt. My grandfather once wanted a gift with labels from salt boxes and in order to get enough labels, he bought enough salt for several lifetimes! I don't even like salt. I use it sparingly.

I never make resolutions. I don't know if I really have any goals. I'd like to get the house more organized and plant more stuff in the yard. I've already reduced my shopping so I'll just try to stay on course.

ETA: Today I organized the year end files and set up the files for next year. I've already paid the first bills of the new year.


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you had a nice holiday.  Mine was better than OK which is a pleasant surprise because it was the first Christmas without my mother who passed away in May.
> 
> I tidied up the holiday decor and have the house back.  And I feel like it looks a bit sparse!  This always happens.  I’m now at the coast and I’ve been downsizing our pantry by doing an enormous amount of cooking and baking.  I roasted a turkey yesterday for turkey and Brie sandwiches and a huge batch of turkey veggie soup. I’m out of salt, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and low on a lot of other things.  But I have cookies and muffins for DAYS!  I love the fact we have homemade treats for several days.
> 
> I make new year’s goals (a softer version of resolutions) and mine will be to reduce my footprint.  I got a soda water maker for Christmas so I won’t be buying sparkling water as much.  I’m going to try to reduce my shopping and enjoy what I have.  From a bag perspective this will be made easier by the fact that I just don’t like BVs current direction.  And from a clothing perspective, I’m going even more part time so I won’t need as many work clothes. I like to window shop online so I’ll do that but I wouldn’t mind reducing my screen time either.
> 
> What have you been up to the past few weeks and do you have any goals for the new year?




My condolences on the loss of your mother. I’m glad your holiday turned out ok. I can relate. I lost my younger brother this year. Despite that my holiday was good. I was able to spend it with his children and I even tucked them in for Santa and woke them for their presents. It was truly a blessing. Talk about reducing life to its most important aspects.

I have thought about this thread quite a bit recently. I just accomplished a major downsizing from a 6000 sq ft McMansion to a 1300 sq ft rental. It was a year in the making and I had edited my stuff down quite a bit. The new space is temporary and I might very well end up in an even smaller space by the time it’s all over. I thought I had done a good job of decluttering in the old house, but as I was unpacking I found more things that I did not need. Two more bags are going to charity, one box  to thredup and 2-3  bags to the trash. It feels so good to have all of that excess stuff gone. 

I’m all unpacked and now my second phase of decluttering will begin in earnest. I cleaned out my pantry before the move. I used to cook, bake and entertain a lot but these days I’m less interested in it, so I think I can do some major downsizing there. I might just save the things that I use to make my favorite signature foods and get rid of the rest. I’m also trying out the idea of only using my best China even for everyday. My closet is in decent shape. I had done a lot of work but there are still quite a few pieces that while perfectly nice are not worn. They are the most difficult for me to purge. I also wonder if there is a good way to digitalize paperwork so I can dump those boxes as well. I really want a leaner existence. As I was unpacking I could see that many items were dusty or not well cared for. I want my things to be in order but  I do not want to have to waste too much of my precious time caring for stuff that doesn’t matter to me.

Goals for this year: diet and exercise, reading more, improving my French, save more, buy less. The goal that I set for myself last year is still appropriate: use my time, money and energy in ways that reflect what is of value to me, allow me to live the life I want to live and to be the person I want to be. That goal served me well through a very challenging 2018. Hoping it serves me equally well in a joyous 2019..

Wishing you all health and happiness in the new year.


----------



## doloresmia

Grietje, EmileH - sorry to hear about your losses and here is to continuing to live more purposefully. I love what you said EmileH


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you had a nice holiday.  Mine was better than OK which is a pleasant surprise because it was the first Christmas without my mother who passed away in May.
> 
> I tidied up the holiday decor and have the house back.  And I feel like it looks a bit sparse!  This always happens.  I’m now at the coast and I’ve been downsizing our pantry by doing an enormous amount of cooking and baking.  I roasted a turkey yesterday for turkey and Brie sandwiches and a huge batch of turkey veggie soup. I’m out of salt, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and low on a lot of other things.  But I have cookies and muffins for DAYS!  I love the fact we have homemade treats for several days.
> 
> I make new year’s goals (a softer version of resolutions) and mine will be to reduce my footprint.  I got a soda water maker for Christmas so I won’t be buying sparkling water as much.  I’m going to try to reduce my shopping and enjoy what I have.  From a bag perspective this will be made easier by the fact that I just don’t like BVs current direction.  And from a clothing perspective, I’m going even more part time so I won’t need as many work clothes. I like to window shop online so I’ll do that but I wouldn’t mind reducing my screen time either.
> 
> 
> What have you been up to the past few weeks and do you have any goals for the new year?




I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your mother.  The holidays can be tough, and I'm glad yours went well.

I love the idea of New Year's goals- sounds so much more manageable!


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> My condolences on the loss of your mother. I’m glad your holiday turned out ok. I can relate. I lost my younger brother this year. Despite that my holiday was good. I was able to spend it with his children and I even tucked them in for Santa and woke them for their presents. It was truly a blessing. Talk about reducing life to its most important aspects.
> 
> I have thought about this thread quite a bit recently. I just accomplished a major downsizing from a 6000 sq ft McMansion to a 1300 sq ft rental. It was a year in the making and I had edited my stuff down quite a bit. The new space is temporary and I might very well end up in an even smaller space by the time it’s all over. I thought I had done a good job of decluttering in the old house, but as I was unpacking I found more things that I did not need. Two more bags are going to charity, one box  to thredup and 2-3  bags to the trash. It feels so good to have all of that excess stuff gone.
> 
> I’m all unpacked and now my second phase of decluttering will begin in earnest. I cleaned out my pantry before the move. I used to cook, bake and entertain a lot but these days I’m less interested in it, so I think I can do some major downsizing there. I might just save the things that I use to make my favorite signature foods and get rid of the rest. I’m also trying out the idea of only using my best China even for everyday. My closet is in decent shape. I had done a lot of work but there are still quite a few pieces that while perfectly nice are not worn. They are the most difficult for me to purge. I also wonder if there is a good way to digitalize paperwork so I can dump those boxes as well. I really want a leaner existence. As I was unpacking I could see that many items were dusty or not well cared for. I want my things to be in order but  I do not want to have to waste too much of my precious time caring for stuff that doesn’t matter to me.
> 
> Goals for this year: diet and exercise, reading more, improving my French, save more, buy less. The goal that I set for myself last year is still appropriate: use my time, money and energy in ways that reflect what is of value to me, allow me to live the life I want to live and to be the person I want to be. That goal served me well through a very challenging 2018. Hoping it serves me equally well in a joyous 2019..
> 
> Wishing you all health and happiness in the new year.



I cannot imagine the pain of losing your brother.  I am very close to mine and just the thought makes me choke up.

I love the way you are using your big move and lifestyle changes to address your priorities.  I will use your wise words "to live the life I want to live and to be the person I want to be" as I set my goals for the year ahead.


----------



## festus

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

And condolences to those who have lost loved ones in 2018.


----------



## EmileH

Happy new year everyone!

Some observations from my moving project. Closets are like handbags. The more space you have the more you fill them up and the harder it is to find what you need. Reorganizing really helped me to see things more clearly. I downsized my shoes enough to fit into one compact space and I kept what I wear, not aspirational shoes. (Still more can be done here I think.) The only space for my exercise clothes is a small dresser in my exercise room. Perfect! I really only want to wear them to exercise. My jeans and casual sweaters that I reach for far too often are now in my armoire  in my bedroom away from the rest of my clothes and less of a distraction. I use them for loungewear at home or super casual occasions only. 

Update on my inexpensive layering silk blouse: you get what you pay for. One dry cleaning and it looks a wreck. I am buying a better made brand. This is the kind of endless cycling in and out that I want to avoid.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Happy new year everyone!
> 
> Some observations from my moving project. Closets are like handbags. The more space you have the more you fill them up and the harder it is to find what you need. Reorganizing really helped me to see things more clearly. I downsized my shoes enough to fit into one compact space and I kept what I wear, not aspirational shoes. (Still more can be done here I think.) The only space for my exercise clothes is a small dresser in my exercise room. Perfect! I really only want to wear them to exercise. My jeans and casual sweaters that I reach for far too often are now in my armoire  in my bedroom away from the rest of my clothes and less of a distraction. I use them for loungewear at home or super casual occasions only.
> 
> Update on my inexpensive layering silk blouse: you get what you pay for. One dry cleaning and it looks a wreck. I am buying a better made brand. This is the kind of endless cycling in and out that I want to avoid.



Before Xmas I bought a few things from J Crew and Banana, to alleviate my desire for Victoria Beckham and others. The banana sweater not looking so good.... the J crew pants I haven’t worn enough to tell. But yeah, sometimes cheap ends up more expensive.

Even with cheap, my primary outfit is leggings and a big top, so I still need to quell my acquisitive nature.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Before Xmas I bought a few things from J Crew and Banana, to alleviate my desire for Victoria Beckham and others. The banana sweater not looking so good.... the J crew pants I haven’t worn enough to tell. But yeah, sometimes cheap ends up more expensive.
> 
> Even with cheap, my primary outfit is leggings and a big top, so I still need to quell my acquisitive nature.



Yes! How do we quell that acquisitive nature? I’m so tired of the slow creep of things into my home followed by the inevitable need to purge. It used to be so easy. Just stay out of stores. But now the allure of receiving a package at home  is so addictive. I think I need to transition into acquiring more intangible things- experiences, knowledge, thoughts, accomplishments. Anything but more stuff!


----------



## EmileH

Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


----------



## festus

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.



I love this idea! 

I understand many of you already have spreadsheets  for your purchases- number of items, cost, frequency of usage, joy factor, etc) and I think I will need to do this first and take a good look at my 2018 acquisitions as a baseline. 

Once I’ve done this, I can come up with a reasonable limit that I can stick to (also allowing myself the occasional lapse). 

I think it’s a great way to be mindful.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh I like this idea! I think I could try 12. One item per month. I gotta stay out of thrift stores and second hand consignment stores and off websites. No eBay! I should delete the app.


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


Great challenge! 10-12 might work for me if it is just accessories, LOL!
Last year, more clothing items left than came into my house, so I view that as a win.  Due to previous downsizing, I found last year that at least a third of my items were tossed ( worn out, stained) and I did replacements of many. I feel that I got my money’s worth out of the items that I wore enough to actually wear them out!
I would like to continue working on clearing out other areas of the house this year.


----------



## grietje

EmileH said:


> ... But now the allure of receiving a package at home  is so addictive. I think I need to transition into acquiring more intangible things- experiences, knowledge, thoughts, accomplishments...



My sister and I talk about the package craving a lot. It’s like it’s a gift. I am trying to focus more on experience too.  I go to the Galapagos next week for a swimming vacation with friends.  My sister and I are planning our annual trip to Disneyland and I hope to go to Europe this year.  And I was just thinking (and this involves you @Diane278 and fellow tPFer @Mousse)  about more day trips and overnights to explore California.




EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.



No way I can do 12.  And I’m the one that wrote about making a smaller footprint.  I can try for 24.  I want to set myself up for victory not failure.


----------



## doloresmia

Whoooooaaaaa I have to think deeply about this and what would be a success... but broad brush strokes would include many more experiences a la EmileH and many fewer things.... but do I calibrate on a dollar amount, categories or basic number?


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


I don’t keep track because then I’d have to hold myself accountable. However, I’ve gone three months without adding anything from Eileen Fisher to my closet. That’s significant success for me.  Luckily, I’m good at purging.....


----------



## EmileH

festus said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> I understand many of you already have spreadsheets  for your purchases- number of items, cost, frequency of usage, joy factor, etc) and I think I will need to do this first and take a good look at my 2018 acquisitions as a baseline.
> 
> Once I’ve done this, I can come up with a reasonable limit that I can stick to (also allowing myself the occasional lapse).
> 
> I think it’s a great way to be mindful.



Ok. You are so methodical. I never could get into the spreadsheet/app thing. It was too much work for me. I had a list of my Hermes scarves but it’s completely outdated. I snapped a photo of each of my bags and made a folder on my phone. That’s about all that I could manage. I do keep a running wishlist of items that I would like to add to my wardrobe so when I’m browsing I can focus.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh I like this idea! I think I could try 12. One item per month. I gotta stay out of thrift stores and second hand consignment stores and off websites. No eBay! I should delete the app.



One per month seems reasonable to me. eBay and consignment stores are so dangerous, because you can’t mull things over. They are gone so quickly.



scarf1 said:


> Great challenge! 10-12 might work for me if it is just accessories, LOL!
> Last year, more clothing items left than came into my house, so I view that as a win.  Due to previous downsizing, I found last year that at least a third of my items were tossed ( worn out, stained) and I did replacements of many. I feel that I got my money’s worth out of the items that I wore enough to actually wear them out!
> I would like to continue working on clearing out other areas of the house this year.



That’s great that more left than came into the house. And yes I’m starting to think that wearing things out is a good thing not bad. We got our money,s worth out of them. I’m starting my experiment to use my good china and crystal for everyday today. I started a list of the things that I want to organize and declutter, some physical and some digital. 



grietje said:


> My sister and I talk about the package craving a lot. It’s like it’s a gift. I am trying to focus more on experience too.  I go to the Galapagos next week for a swimming vacation with friends.  My sister and I are planning our annual trip to Disneyland and I hope to go to Europe this year.  And I was just thinking (and this involves you @Diane278 and fellow tPFer @Mousse)  about more day trips and overnights to explore California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can do 12.  And I’m the one that wrote about making a smaller footprint.  I can try for 24.  I want to set myself up for victory not failure.



It sounds like you have a fun year planned. I need to do something similar and make sure I take time to enjoy myself. We should be able to substitute the anticipation of a fun experience for that of a FedEx package right? 

I do not think the absolute number matters. It’s the process of putting more thought into what we buy. We can all have our own number. I think 12 makes sense to me. 

I have two jewelry items on my wishlist for this year and two bags that have been ordered that might or might not show up this year. Who knows. So I’m down to 8 already. [emoji28]


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> My sister and I talk about the package craving a lot. It’s like it’s a gift. I am trying to focus more on experience too.  I go to the Galapagos next week for a swimming vacation with friends.  My sister and I are planning our annual trip to Disneyland and I hope to go to Europe this year.  And I was just thinking (and this involves you @Diane278 and fellow tPFer @Mousse)  about more day trips and overnights to explore California.
> No way I can do 12.  And I’m the one that wrote about making a smaller footprint.  I can try for 24.  I want to set myself up for victory not failure.


I’ve really enjoyed our lunch meetups and overnight get togethers. I’d love to do more of those.

As for packages, I might have a problem. I have my UPS driver on speed dial.  If I want something delivered earlier in the day, he’s told me to call him and he’ll bring it by whenever I need it.  I’m embarrassed to say that I’ve done it a few times when a signature was required and I didn’t think I’d be home during his usual delivery window.  (I’ve only requested early delivery because of the signature thing, but last time I vowed not to do it again and I haven’t.)


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> Ok. You are so methodical. I never could get into the spreadsheet/app thing. It was too much work for me. I had a list of my Hermes scarves but it’s completely outdated. I snapped a photo of each of my bags and made a folder on my phone. That’s about all that I could manage. I do keep a running wishlist of items that I would like to add to my wardrobe so when I’m browsing I can focus.
> 
> 
> 
> One per month seems reasonable to me. eBay and consignment stores are so dangerous, because you can’t mull things over. They are gone so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> That’s great that more left than came into the house. And yes I’m starting to think that wearing things out is a good thing not bad. We got our money,s worth out of them. I’m starting my experiment to use my good china and crystal for everyday today. I started a list of the things that I want to organize and declutter, some physical and some digital.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you have a fun year planned. I need to do something similar and make sure I take time to enjoy myself. We should be able to substitute the anticipation of a fun experience for that of a FedEx package right?
> 
> I do not think the absolute number matters. It’s the process of putting more thought into what we buy. We can all have our own number. I think 12 makes sense to me.
> 
> I have two jewelry items on my wishlist for this year and two bags that have been ordered that might or might not show up this year. Who knows. So I’m down to 8 already. [emoji28]


We have used our good crystal every day for years. No longer own any inexpensive wine glasses.  Still love the stoneware we picked out when we got married over 40 years ago. It is also so sturdy we have not broken or chipped many, so that is still our everyday China. Except for Thanksgiving to New Years we use our Spode Xmas tree service.
The “fine China” is about 100 years old now and requires hand washing, so it only comes out to play a few times a year. It belonged to my grandmother, so I have a sentimental connection to it.


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> I don’t keep track because then I’d have to hold myself accountable. However, I’ve gone three months without adding anything from Eileen Fisher to my closet. That’s significant success for me.  Luckily, I’m good at purging.....


Ha! Another EF addict here. congrats on 3 months!


----------



## bagnut1

scarf1 said:


> We have used our good crystal every day for years. No longer own any inexpensive wine glasses.  Still love the stoneware we picked out when we got married over 40 years ago. It is also so sturdy we have not broken or chipped many, so that is still our everyday China. Except for Thanksgiving to New Years we use our Spode Xmas tree service.
> The “fine China” is about 100 years old now and requires hand washing, so it only comes out to play a few times a year. It belonged to my grandmother, so I have a sentimental connection to it.


OMG one of my beloved extended family matriarchs, who hosted an annual holiday get-together for decades, had the Spode Christmas dishes.  She LOVED Christmas and all of the associated baking/cooking/decorating.  Whenever I see that pattern I think of her.


----------



## scarf1

bagnut1 said:


> OMG one of my beloved extended family matriarchs, who hosted an annual holiday get-together for decades, had the Spode Christmas dishes.  She LOVED Christmas and all of the associated baking/cooking/decorating.  Whenever I see that pattern I think of her.


Xmas is my favorite holiday, but actually DH pushed to start buying pieces many years ago, because his Aunt had a set and always used it for holiday family gatherings!


----------



## EmileH

What lovely memories associated with a pattern. I can see why it’s special to you both.


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


This is a great idea! I think I can also commit to 12, or one a month. Need to decide how exactly to structure this - if it is best to take a per item view or a per purchase view, e.g. 12 items for the year or 12 purchases, which could consist of multiple items. I already know I have an Hermes Herbag coming in the next few weeks, and at the end of the year I plan to purchase a piece of jewelry, perhaps some VCA earrings. Other than this, I mostly want to focus on saving money and booking a nice vacation.

I am so terribly sorry about your brother. Your niece and nephew seem like such lovely children, and they must love having their aunt around. Congrats on downsizing - it must be a relief to put that part of your life behind you. I know 2018 was a challenging year for you, but it makes me so happy to see you on the forum again!


----------



## Cookiefiend

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


I need to do this, not sure I can. 
I will try to limit myself to 12 clothing items (tops and bottoms). Lord knows I don't need anything else. Shoes, I'm pretty good on too. 
Purses - I'm looking for another 'everyday' black bag. I'm worried about wearing my LV Lockme to death and want something to take the heat off - it might be a K if I find the right one. 
Scarves - I'm learning what works. I plan on selling several, and purchasing fewer. 
I hope.


----------



## Cookiefiend

As a side note - I just checked my Most Worn stats on the Stylebook app…
9 pairs of pants = cropped jeans (black, blue, white), cropped black pants, skinny jeans (black and blue), regular jeans (blue and olive)
2 skirts = one black, one gray
2 T's = one black, one white
2 blouses = one white, one cream
2 sweaters = one black, one cream

This is my uniform? With my scarves and purses it really does change things up… maybe it is? 

However - my closet is way too big… evidently I could really cut it down. 
I'm honestly not sure what my take-away is on this information except that my closet is mostly unworn? 
I'm amused that jeans are my number one worn clothing (thats 8 prs of jeans and one pair of pants), on the other hand I *am* wearing jeans today… with a cream colored sweater. 
I know this isn't completely accurate though. I wish I could pull out things like shoes, purses and scarves because they really mess up the stats.


----------



## grietje

Do swimsuits, caps and goggles count?  Because I blew 9 items yesterday (3 suits, 3 caps, and 3 goggles).  As you may know, I swim regularly and go through suits pretty quickly (Lycra stretches out and fades and I hate doubling up on suits).  And while my caps hang in there (typically a year) I like them to coordinate with my suit. My goggles start to fail at about four months. And I’m paranoid my favorite goggles will suddenly be discontinued so I always have at least two pair as back ups.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> Do swimsuits, caps and goggles count?  Because I blew 9 items yesterday (3 suits, 3 caps, and 3 goggles).  As you may know, I swim regularly and go through suits pretty quickly (Lycra stretches out and fades and I hate doubling up on suits).  And while my caps hang in there (typically a year) I like them to coordinate with my suit. My goggles start to fail at about four months. And I’m paranoid my favorite goggles will suddenly be discontinued so I always have at least two pair as back ups.


I don't think there is any problem with stocking up on items you know you'll use.


----------



## scarf1

Cookiefiend said:


> As a side note - I just checked my Most Worn stats on the Stylebook app…
> 9 pairs of pants = cropped jeans (black, blue, white), cropped black pants, skinny jeans (black and blue), regular jeans (blue and olive)
> 2 skirts = one black, one gray
> 2 T's = one black, one white
> 2 blouses = one white, one cream
> 2 sweaters = one black, one cream
> 
> This is my uniform? With my scarves and purses it really does change things up… maybe it is?
> 
> However - my closet is way too big… evidently I could really cut it down.
> I'm honestly not sure what my take-away is on this information except that my closet is mostly unworn?
> I'm amused that jeans are my number one worn clothing (thats 8 prs of jeans and one pair of pants), on the other hand I *am* wearing jeans today… with a cream colored sweater.
> I know this isn't completely accurate though. I wish I could pull out things like shoes, purses and scarves because they really mess up the stats.


Even more eye- opening for me was last night I ran the items not worn in the last year stat on Stylebook.  There were more items than I expected, and some of my “ favorite” scarves even appeared... hmm.


----------



## cafecreme15

Cookiefiend said:


> As a side note - I just checked my Most Worn stats on the Stylebook app…
> 9 pairs of pants = cropped jeans (black, blue, white), cropped black pants, skinny jeans (black and blue), regular jeans (blue and olive)
> 2 skirts = one black, one gray
> 2 T's = one black, one white
> 2 blouses = one white, one cream
> 2 sweaters = one black, one cream
> 
> This is my uniform? With my scarves and purses it really does change things up… maybe it is?
> 
> However - my closet is way too big… evidently I could really cut it down.
> I'm honestly not sure what my take-away is on this information except that my closet is mostly unworn?
> I'm amused that jeans are my number one worn clothing (thats 8 prs of jeans and one pair of pants), on the other hand I *am* wearing jeans today… with a cream colored sweater.
> I know this isn't completely accurate though. I wish I could pull out things like shoes, purses and scarves because they really mess up the stats.


I used stylebook for a while and I feel like it really helped me tailor my purchases and shop my closet more effectively, but I just don't have the time or patience for it anymore. Cataloging new items was a gargantuan task (therein lies the problem, I think...)


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I used stylebook for a while and I feel like it really helped me tailor my purchases and shop my closet more effectively, but I just don't have the time or patience for it anymore. Cataloging new items was a gargantuan task (therein lies the problem, I think...)


It can be certainly!
(but we're buying less right? )
I use the internet to find pictures and use them - much easier! Then while Mr Cookie watches 5 minutes of everything, I take care of any new purchases.


----------



## Genie27

Happy New Year, ladies!

I had a quiet and mega-anti-social Xmas holday - much needed time off from *people* to recharge, and I'm feeling a lot better, and hopefully can contribute here again.

I was pretty good last year about not adding too much clothing to my closet (15 new items, 3 of those were hand-made by moi), but my downfall was accessories, shoes, jewelry, home goods and more home goods. I had my big move/cohabitation, so I was able to purge a bit, but we still have too many glasses, dishes and poor quality pots and pans. I did purge some high quality/wrong size clothing and footwear on e bay so that was a good feeling - it has also helped me not buy mindlessly, as the return was eyewateringly insignificant.

I'm mostly closet-content, and will be focusing on home and jewelry this year - so I do have to be strategic rather than impulsive. I have gotten accustomed to the idea of resting part of my wardrobe, as I go through phases of wearing certain items. For the last couple of months it was sweater/knit dresses and skirts. After a while, I will add my winter shorts/tights into rotation. I do have my eye on a jacket on TR, but I'm waiting for the price to drop a bit - that held me over the holidays as I was jonesing to buy *something* that last hectic work week. 

Re good china: I've never bought any for myself - it's usually been some sort of basic dinnerware, or hand me downs from my mom (we won't talk about the set that went with the ex - I never liked it anyway). BF and I are never going to need a dinner service for more than 4-6 people. Beyond that, I'm serving buffet style. So, I've started my collection with the one time-frame that I do enjoy - weekend breakfast! I started with the H Mosaique in Platine, but it got lost on my table. I then bought a couple of the red Balcon d Q tea cups and I'm in heaven. They work perfectly with my red chairs and white marble table top - so cheerful and happy. I will still buy parts of the H Mosaique as I think the square plates are so beautiful, but between the hand-washing, and the (too) quiet elegance, I think for daily use, the red Balcon d Q is it. 

The square plates will be used to corral loose items on countertops, or serve tea and cookies etc. But I have to buy mindfully, as I do live in a condo, rarely cook, and have excess already.


----------



## Genie27

And hugs to those of you who were missing their loved ones this holiday season - I'm so sorry. I'm close to my brother also, but had little opportunity to spend time with him, my neice and my parents this season. I deeply regret it, but had no choice in the matter.


----------



## bagnut1

EmileH said:


> Should we challenge contributors to this thread to give a number of purchases that they plan to add to their closet this year and try to stick to it? Friends last year did 6. I know I can’t do 6. I’m thinking about 10-12. Basics like socks stockings underwear don’t count. Jewelry shoes and accessories do.


Great idea.  Do we get credit for rehoming items?  If so is it one-for-one or something else, or dependent on the item?  (I wouldn't agree to anything other than one-for-one for bags, LOL!)


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> Do swimsuits, caps and goggles count?  Because I blew 9 items yesterday (3 suits, 3 caps, and 3 goggles).  As you may know, I swim regularly and go through suits pretty quickly (Lycra stretches out and fades and I hate doubling up on suits).  And while my caps hang in there (typically a year) I like them to coordinate with my suit. My goggles start to fail at about four months. And I’m paranoid my favorite goggles will suddenly be discontinued so I always have at least two pair as back ups.



Because I’m trying to set myself up for a win, I’d say the number should apply to things we want and exclude things we need. I need to figure out how to get scarves to fall under the “need” category.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Cookiefiend said:


> As a side note - I just checked my Most Worn stats on the Stylebook app…
> 9 pairs of pants = cropped jeans (black, blue, white), cropped black pants, skinny jeans (black and blue), regular jeans (blue and olive)
> 2 skirts = one black, one gray
> 2 T's = one black, one white
> 2 blouses = one white, one cream
> 2 sweaters = one black, one cream
> 
> This is my uniform? With my scarves and purses it really does change things up… maybe it is?
> 
> However - my closet is way too big… evidently I could really cut it down.
> I'm honestly not sure what my take-away is on this information except that my closet is mostly unworn?
> I'm amused that jeans are my number one worn clothing (thats 8 prs of jeans and one pair of pants), on the other hand I *am* wearing jeans today… with a cream colored sweater.
> I know this isn't completely accurate though. I wish I could pull out things like shoes, purses and scarves because they really mess up the stats.



So happy I was on this thread and read this! I just downloaded the app. Looking to do a major downsizing of my closet (Starting to purge tmrw) and will def. be inputting what I keep into this app.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Do swimsuits, caps and goggles count?  Because I blew 9 items yesterday (3 suits, 3 caps, and 3 goggles).  As you may know, I swim regularly and go through suits pretty quickly (Lycra stretches out and fades and I hate doubling up on suits).  And while my caps hang in there (typically a year) I like them to coordinate with my suit. My goggles start to fail at about four months. And I’m paranoid my favorite goggles will suddenly be discontinued so I always have at least two pair as back ups.


I don’t think speciality items count. If I were still riding, I’d have to have an adequate wardrobe for that hobby.  Unless I wanted to channel Lady Godiva....and no one wants that to happen!


----------



## doloresmia

Hey is anyone watching Tidying Up on Netflix with Marie Kondo? I haven’t imbibed yet, but was curious if any early reviews out there.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Hey is anyone watching Tidying Up on Netflix with Marie Kondo? I haven’t imbibed yet, but was curious if any early reviews out there.



Oooh sounds interesting. I haven’t seen it. I’ll add it to my list.

I think we can individualize our rules. The swimsuits caps and goggles seem like basics so they don’t count. I personally  don’t count anything that I buy with the proceeds of things that I rehome. Or anything that I buy with my Amex points. 

Cookiefiend I aspire to a small completely useful wardrobe like  that. You can move to Paris at any time and be completely Parisian with a tiny closet. 

Genie your dinnerware is lovely. It sounds like many of us have jewelry on our wishlists this year. 

Cafecreme, hugs. Thank you.


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Hey is anyone watching Tidying Up on Netflix with Marie Kondo? I haven’t imbibed yet, but was curious if any early reviews out there.


I watched about 5 minutes of one episode.  Mainly because it was about this couple with young children. Marie is very sweet, but the couple annoyed the heck out of me, plus I could not relate. No, on rethinking it, they -*really* annoyed me. 

I’m curious to know why they picked  couples with very young kids.


----------



## Genie27

Some show and tell...
My Xmas gifts from bf, parents, brother and myself. Luckily I get to shop for myself so I can pick whatever takes my fancy. Right hand rings. 



And my breakfast table


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> ... Unless I wanted to channel Lady Godiva....and no one wants that to happen!



Holy chafing Bat Man!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Some show and tell...
> My Xmas gifts from bf, parents, brother and myself. Luckily I get to shop for myself so I can pick whatever takes my fancy. Right hand rings.
> View attachment 4294840
> 
> 
> And my breakfast table
> View attachment 4294841



Everything is beautiful! You’ve inspired me to use the Royal Copenhagen dishes we received off our registry. There really is no sense in just keeping it in the cabinet until the right special occasion comes along. It takes up space, doesn’t get appreciated, plus I don’t think the Queen will be stopping by any time soon.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> I watched about 5 minutes of one episode.  Mainly because it was about this couple with young children. Marie is very sweet, but the couple annoyed the heck out of me, plus I could not relate. No, on rethinking it, they -*really* annoyed me.
> 
> I’m curious to know why they picked  couples with very young kids.



Interesting. We had to stop watching a Netflix show about families with their new puppies because the families for the most part were so unrelatably ridiculous aka ignoring a high energy whining puppy to the point where he started going to the bathroom indoors. I am sure the denouement was that puppies and families got training but can’t train for lack of common sense!


----------



## EmileH

The rings and dinnerware are stunning Genie.

Cafecreme I think it would be a wonderful way to start your new life together by resolving to make everyday as special as possible. We try to wear the nicest things in our closet more often to bring down cost per wear. I’m trying to do the same with other things around my home too.  Whole Foods takeout tastes even better on nice china with cloth napkins.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Oooh sounds interesting. I haven’t seen it. I’ll add it to my list.
> 
> I think we can individualize our rules. The swimsuits caps and goggles seem like basics so they don’t count. I personally  don’t count anything that I buy with the proceeds of things that I rehome. Or anything that I buy with my Amex points.
> 
> Cookiefiend I aspire to a small completely useful wardrobe like  that. You can move to Paris at any time and be completely Parisian with a tiny closet.
> 
> Genie your dinnerware is lovely. It sounds like many of us have jewelry on our wishlists this year.
> 
> Cafecreme, hugs. Thank you.



Am working on my rules but haven’t settled yet . A few things I know about myself - I keep wanting things I already have; and there are only a few things I really feel lust for

1. Super lightweight cocoon/duster from H if they make one I like for next FW.... and only if I divest some outerwear. 
2. VCA small soleste necklace.... and only if I sell a necklace that has been listed forever!
3. H hiking boots. I would love riding boots but have bought and sold three pairs due to fattening calves -legs, not cow babies
4. Bag wishlist if I win the lottery or forget I haven’t won the lottery and spend lottery winnings anyways - 25 B or k in black, 25 B in red, 24 C in non-gold neutral. Debating whether to sell two bags but I get into the ridiculous mind game of if I sell, I might not get xxx again.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Genie27 said:


> I watched about 5 minutes of one episode.  Mainly because it was about this couple with young children. Marie is very sweet, but the couple annoyed the heck out of me, plus I could not relate. No, on rethinking it, they -*really* annoyed me.
> 
> I’m curious to know why they picked  couples with very young kids.



I watched the first episode. I agree that the Friend family was kind of annoying. But I could relate to what the mom was saying about how the kitchen just stays disastrous if you are chasing after two young kids. My youngest two are about one year older and I guess it was close to home!


----------



## doloresmia

Seriously this is so me.... and I don’t mind!

https://apple.news/AdzeaVom8RaahwxwJBReF0Q


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Seriously this is so me.... and I don’t mind!
> 
> https://apple.news/AdzeaVom8RaahwxwJBReF0Q


I love it! I didn't wear black for the first 20 or so years of my life. My mother thought it wasn't appropriate for children. It took a long time before I got comfortable wearing black. Then it was a black suit, pants or skirt, with a colorful top. The last several years I've gotten so much more black clothing. It is quite common for me now to be dressed in black from head to toe. I did today even though my purse was also black.


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> Seriously this is so me.... and I don’t mind!
> 
> https://apple.news/AdzeaVom8RaahwxwJBReF0Q



Hilarious!!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Am working on my rules but haven’t settled yet . A few things I know about myself - I keep wanting things I already have; and there are only a few things I really feel lust for
> 
> 1. Super lightweight cocoon/duster from H if they make one I like for next FW.... and only if I divest some outerwear.
> 2. VCA small soleste necklace.... and only if I sell a necklace that has been listed forever!
> 3. H hiking boots. I would love riding boots but have bought and sold three pairs due to fattening calves -legs, not cow babies
> 4. Bag wishlist if I win the lottery or forget I haven’t won the lottery and spend lottery winnings anyways - 25 B or k in black, 25 B in red, 24 C in non-gold neutral. Debating whether to sell two bags but I get into the ridiculous mind game of if I sell, I might not get xxx again.



Photos....please?

I love the jumping boots but I know I can’t deal with getting them in and off. It makes me so sad. 

I thought  you were a fan of the 35s. Do you really like 25s? I bought one b30 and one k28 and even that was an adjustment for me. I could never go smaller. 




doloresmia said:


> Seriously this is so me.... and I don’t mind!
> 
> https://apple.news/AdzeaVom8RaahwxwJBReF0Q



This is totally me. I tried to break out of it but at this point I just go with it. When I want to lighten up in summer I go with navy. Fortunately summer is short here. I can never move.


----------



## bagnut1

EmileH said:


> Photos....please?
> This is totally me. I tried to break out of it but at this point I just go with it. When I want to lighten up in summer I go with navy. Fortunately summer is short here. I can never move.


LOL and I am so grateful that the color police decreed that black and navy are simpatico.


----------



## festus

bagnut1 said:


> LOL and I am so grateful that the color police decreed that black and navy are simpatico.



Exactly!
And I combine the two sometimes- but the tones and textures need to be exactly right or it looks like I got dressed in the dark without my glasses.


----------



## momasaurus

grietje said:


> My sister and I talk about the package craving a lot. It’s like it’s a gift. I am trying to focus more on experience too.  I go to the Galapagos next week for a swimming vacation with friends.  My sister and I are planning our annual trip to Disneyland and I hope to go to Europe this year.  And I was just thinking (and this involves you @Diane278 and fellow tPFer @Mousse)  about more day trips and overnights to explore California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way I can do 12.  And I’m the one that wrote about making a smaller footprint.  I can try for 24.  I want to set myself up for victory not failure.


Oooh, your trips sound fabulous. Experiences!!


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> Even more eye- opening for me was last night I ran the items not worn in the last year stat on Stylebook.  There were more items than I expected, and some of my “ favorite” scarves even appeared... hmm.


Oh, that's interesting info. A great use of the app! I think it's useful for clothes, but not scarves. Don't feel guilty. A scarf can be a favorite and not be worn, right?


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> Because I’m trying to set myself up for a win, I’d say the number should apply to things we want and exclude things we need. I need to figure out how to get scarves to fall under the “need” category.


 Do you drive a convertible? : )


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> Do you drive a convertible? : )



I love the way you think!
No convertibles for me- I get wind headaches and can’t be near the A/C without a scarf because the forced air does things to my back and neck muscles. 
I will probably end up walking around the house wearing a shawl in a few years!


----------



## EmileH

bagnut1 said:


> LOL and I am so grateful that the color police decreed that black and navy are simpatico.



Oh yes navy and black has become a standard for me. Thank god.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Photos....please?
> 
> I love the jumping boots but I know I can’t deal with getting them in and off. It makes me so sad.
> 
> I thought  you were a fan of the 35s. Do you really like 25s? I bought one b30 and one k28 and even that was an adjustment for me. I could never go smaller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally me. I tried to break out of it but at this point I just go with it. When I want to lighten up in summer I go with navy. Fortunately summer is short here. I can never move.



Do you mean pictures of an H coat? I don’t think FW19 is out yet.... but I love this one from the Martin Margiela period. It just needs to be right sized for my height







I only have one 35 which is so floppy and fabulous it suits me.... for bags I am going smaller. 30 is probably best for things i carry, but 25B is the weight that works and it is SOOOO easy for travel. My one kelly is a 25. When I first got her she seemed small and now I have adapted and love the size.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Do you mean pictures of an H coat? I don’t think FW19 is out yet.... but I love this one from the Martin Margiela period. It just needs to be right sized for my height
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have one 35 which is so floppy and fabulous it suits me.... for bags I am going smaller. 30 is probably best for things i carry, but 25B is the weight that works and it is SOOOO easy for travel. My one kelly is a 25. When I first got her she seemed small and now I have adapted and love the size.



I can see that fitting into your wardrobe. I want a printed silk Hermes cardigan but I haven’t found the right one. The ones this season are all very neutral and I actually want some color if I spring  for a  printed silk piece.

From your collages I thought your bags were larger. Thanks for clarifying, 

I do not know the Vca piece that you want but I’m afraid to see. I do not want to add to my wishlist. 

I just booked my next 6 months of vacation  time, a balance of family time and me time. It’s nice to have things to look forward to other than purchases.


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> I love the way you think!
> No convertibles for me- I get wind headaches and can’t be near the A/C without a scarf because the forced air does things to my back and neck muscles.
> I will probably end up walking around the house wearing a shawl in a few years!


You have been peeking in my windows. A shawl (H) goes on first thing!


----------



## scarf1

EmileH said:


> I can see that fitting into your wardrobe. I want a printed silk Hermes cardigan but I haven’t found the right one. The ones this season are all very neutral and I actually want some color if I spring  for a  printed silk piece.
> 
> From your collages I thought your bags were larger. Thanks for clarifying,
> 
> I do not know the Vca piece that you want but I’m afraid to see. I do not want to add to my wishlist.
> 
> I just booked my next 6 months of vacation  time, a balance of family time and me time. It’s nice to have things to look forward to other than purchases.


Congrats on booking your time off!


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> You have been peeking in my windows. A shawl (H) goes on first thing!



A few years ago in London I was gifted a yuyu bottle with a cashmere cover. It’s basically an elongated hot water bottle but it’s long enough that you could wear around the neck or sling over the shoulder. I know they shipped to the US at the time. 
It’s very hygge!


----------



## cafecreme15

festus said:


> A few years ago in London I was gifted a yuyu bottle with a cashmere cover. It’s basically an elongated hot water bottle but it’s long enough that you could wear around the neck or sling over the shoulder. I know they shipped to the US at the time.
> It’s very hygge!



I’ve been all about hygge lately, especially because it’s now winter. I recently got a danish cookbook, so last week I cooked a hamburger recipe from it. While everything was cooking, my fiancé put some Sinatra on the Google Home speaker and we practiced our dancing. Such a simple night that involved no purchases, and it made me so happy.

I do think hygge, simplicity, and minimalism go hand in hand!


----------



## Cookiefiend

cafecreme15 said:


> I’ve been all about hygge lately, especially because it’s now winter. I recently got a danish cookbook, so last week I cooked a hamburger recipe from it. While everything was cooking, my fiancé put some Sinatra on the Google Home speaker and we practiced our dancing. Such a simple night that involved no purchases, and it made me so happy.
> 
> I do think hygge, simplicity, and minimalism go hand in hand!



This makes me smile. [emoji173]️ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## doloresmia

Ok, I am finding it may be easier to dictate what I WON’T buy this year since I already have spares... unless needed for replacement.

1. Black leggings - you knew this would be on the list
2. Oversized sweaters and sweatshirts
3. White sneakers
4. Black boots
5. Coats or shearling vests - unless per prior post it is an H coat that fulfills my need for something ultra lightweight
6. Black pants
7. Jeans
8. VCA Alhambra jewelry
9. Midi pencil skirts
10. Knit midi/maxi dresses
11. Black turtlenecks

Now that I have started, the list might go on for a long time.... hmmmmm

Notice, I did not add H shawls or bags.... because I still lust, but really I should. More meditation necessary.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Happy New Year! It’s been a while since I’ve visited this thread so I thought I’d say hello. [emoji1366] 

I’ve started the year off pretty good. So far 5 no spend days. [emoji12]

I’m only buying clothes/accessories/shoes if it’s on my short (shorter than usual, anyway) list this year which will make it easier for me to keep up with the no spend days. Coupling that with the never ending task of cleaning out my closet, I’m hoping that will get me closer to my minimalist closet goal.

Also my two month old has already advanced to 3-6mo size clothes [emoji30] and I’ve already given away the ones he’s outgrown except for a few that I’m saving to turn into a quilt for him as a souvenir when he’s older.

Things I’m going to quit buying this year:

1. Scarves and Twillys
2. Athleisure
3. Jeans
4. Coats and Jackets
5. Shoes


This year, I’m focusing on jewelry and hoping for a Barenia Kelly or Birkin which I told my SA is what I want for this year. Crossing my fingers. [emoji51]


----------



## festus

Tinn3rz said:


> Happy New Year! It’s been a while since I’ve visited this thread so I thought I’d say hello. [emoji1366]
> 
> I’ve started the year off pretty good. So far 5 no spend days. [emoji12]
> 
> I’m only buying clothes/accessories/shoes if it’s on my short (shorter than usual, anyway) list this year which will make it easier for me to keep up with the no spend days. Coupling that with the never ending task of cleaning out my closet, I’m hoping that will get me closer to my minimalist closet goal.
> 
> Also my two month old has already advanced to 3-6mo size clothes [emoji30] and I’ve already given away the ones he’s outgrown except for a few that I’m saving to turn into a quilt for him as a souvenir when he’s older.
> 
> Things I’m going to quit buying this year:
> 
> 1. Scarves and Twillys
> 2. Athleisure
> 3. Jeans
> 4. Coats and Jackets
> 5. Shoes
> 
> 
> This year, I’m focusing on jewelry and hoping for a Barenia Kelly or Birkin which I told my SA is what I want for this year. Crossing my fingers. [emoji51]



Congratulations on the birth of your son!

That’s an impressive list- don’t know if I’d be able to resist scarves for a season, let alone an entire year!
I hope you get your barenia K or B’


----------



## Tinn3rz

festus said:


> Congratulations on the birth of your son!
> 
> That’s an impressive list- don’t know if I’d be able to resist scarves for a season, let alone an entire year!
> I hope you get your barenia K or B’



Thank you! He’s a handful but then he smiles and it’s all better. [emoji4]

I’m definitely going to have a hard time resisting scarves so I might just stay away from that section when I go into H. 

Lol my SAs exact words were “Big dreams in 2019” so we will see about the Barenia. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Happy New Year everyone! I missed this thread. I took a week hermitted in my house trying to learn how to knit a sweater without distractions and then started work with a vengeance this week. 



EmileH said:


> use my time, money and energy in ways that reflect what is of value to me, allow me to live the life I want to live and to be the person I want to be.


 This is such a succinct and wise statement. I like this very much. 

My last year's new year resolution was a lot less philosophical. I just wanted to dress better to avoid being mistaken for being homeless. (I got lazy and started looking so schlubby on my days off that social workers literally approached me in the park to offer me a job putting up fliers. LOL) I think I was mostly successful. 



festus said:


> I understand many of you already have spreadsheets for your purchases- number of items, cost, frequency of usage, joy factor, etc) and I think I will need to do this first and take a good look at my 2018 acquisitions as a baseline.


 I've heard this advice several times in this thread, but it didn't work for me. I couldn't be bothered to input all my stuff and then I kept feeling bad about not being more organized. I finally decided that I couldn't put that pressure on myself, given other more important tasks at hand. But I did end up tracking my scarf wears very closely, which was very informative. So maybe it's a win, after all?  

I really like the idea of a minimalist acquisition goal. I'm pretty content with my wardrobe. I purged quite a bit and didn't buy much this year (only basics, mostly replacements). My biggest challenge is scarves, which I'm kind of addicted to buying. But I do love them and wear them every day. Still, I think I should shoot for 3 more additions. If I add more than that, I commit to releasing others in a "one in one out" fashion.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

grietje said:


> I go to the Galapagos next week for a swimming vacation with friends.


 Ooooooh. The Galapagos islands are magical! Let me know if you want any tips/recommendations. I went about 2 years ago and I think I still have my itinerary and notes from the trip. I'm so jealous. You're going to love it so much


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Happy New Year everyone! I missed this thread. I took a week hermitted in my house trying to learn how to knit a sweater without distractions and then started work with a vengeance this week.
> 
> This is such a succinct and wise statement. I like this very much.
> 
> My last year's new year resolution was a lot less philosophical. I just wanted to dress better to avoid being mistaken for being homeless. (I got lazy and started looking so schlubby on my days off that social workers literally approached me in the park to offer me a job putting up fliers. LOL) I think I was mostly successful.
> 
> I've heard this advice several times in this thread, but it didn't work for me. I couldn't be bothered to input all my stuff and then I kept feeling bad about not being more organized. I finally decided that I couldn't put that pressure on myself, given other more important tasks at hand. But I did end up tracking my scarf wears very closely, which was very informative. So maybe it's a win, after all?
> 
> I really like the idea of a minimalist acquisition goal. I'm pretty content with my wardrobe. I purged quite a bit and didn't buy much this year (only basics, mostly replacements). My biggest challenge is scarves, which I'm kind of addicted to buying. But I do love them and wear them every day. Still, I think I should shoot for 3 more additions. If I add more than that, I commit to releasing others in a "one in one out" fashion.


This all sounds good. Like you, last year I mostly replaced wardrobe basics with better versions. There are still some things to upgrade, but overall I need to downsize. Scarf buying has slowed down a bit. I used to get crazy when the new scarf threads opened up and went into a frenzy looking for the scarves as they trickled into the boutiques. There's a certain amount of fun in that, but then I realized I have stuff for the last 2 or 3 seasons with the tags still on them, so I have tried to be better about resisting all the craziness. It didn't hurt that the newest season proved a big disappointment to me. 
I also think I'm in a good place with footwear. Don't need anything in particular. If I make some career changes this year I might reward myself with a purse....


----------



## doloresmia

Tinn3rz said:


> Happy New Year! It’s been a while since I’ve visited this thread so I thought I’d say hello. [emoji1366]
> 
> I’ve started the year off pretty good. So far 5 no spend days. [emoji12]
> 
> I’m only buying clothes/accessories/shoes if it’s on my short (shorter than usual, anyway) list this year which will make it easier for me to keep up with the no spend days. Coupling that with the never ending task of cleaning out my closet, I’m hoping that will get me closer to my minimalist closet goal.
> 
> Also my two month old has already advanced to 3-6mo size clothes [emoji30] and I’ve already given away the ones he’s outgrown except for a few that I’m saving to turn into a quilt for him as a souvenir when he’s older.
> 
> Things I’m going to quit buying this year:
> 
> 1. Scarves and Twillys
> 2. Athleisure
> 3. Jeans
> 4. Coats and Jackets
> 5. Shoes
> 
> 
> This year, I’m focusing on jewelry and hoping for a Barenia Kelly or Birkin which I told my SA is what I want for this year. Crossing my fingers. [emoji51]



Welcome back! Are you maintaining a minimalist Bebe? Hugs


----------



## Tinn3rz

doloresmia said:


> Welcome back! Are you maintaining a minimalist Bebe? Hugs



Thank you! Glad to be back!! [emoji51]

Minimalist in a sense. We don’t buy him anything except replacements - we got everything from our shower and the grandparents bring him clothes every time they come visit. We give away things as soon as he no longer needs/outgrows it to keep his things from multiplying exponentially.

I would love for him to have even less, but that means daily laundry and doing dishes every hour. Not happening.

My closet will be even more pared down once I pack things away until he grows older. He just spit up all over my Max Mara camel coat yesterday [emoji30].


----------



## EmileH

I’m having trouble deciding how to fit tpf into my 2019 goals. How do you all manage it? I have met such wonderful friends here. I really appreciate some of the information I learn. But I need to limit time or I will mot get anything else done.. I tend to read during my down moments and I see something that I want to respond to but then I get called away and bu the time I come back I have forgotten. Tips please? How do you manage your tpf time?

I like the idea of lists of what not to buy. For me it’s scarves. Jackets. Belts.


----------



## EmileH

momasaurus said:


> This all sounds good. Like you, last year I mostly replaced wardrobe basics with better versions. There are still some things to upgrade, but overall I need to downsize. Scarf buying has slowed down a bit. I used to get crazy when the new scarf threads opened up and went into a frenzy looking for the scarves as they trickled into the boutiques. There's a certain amount of fun in that, but then I realized I have stuff for the last 2 or 3 seasons with the tags still on them, so I have tried to be better about resisting all the craziness. It didn't hurt that the newest season proved a big disappointment to me.
> I also think I'm in a good place with footwear. Don't need anything in particular. If I make some career changes this year I might reward myself with a purse....



Ooohhh! A purse? Do tell!


----------



## scarf1

I did a bit of kitchen clean out yesterday. Filled a box with vases and other items to donate. Also identified some cooking equipment to get rid of.  It felt good! Need some more boxes, as we have identified more items to jettison. And DH is ready to let more go also! 
I have watched some of the Marie Kondo Netflix series. Not sure I recommend them, but I did get one useful idea.
“ when you are having trouble deciding what to let go, think... is this item part of my vision for my life going forward?”

Also, @EmileH. Inspired by you, we decided to start using our Waterford water glasses daily , starting last night.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> I did a bit of kitchen clean out yesterday. Filled a box with vases and other items to donate. Also identified some cooking equipment to get rid of.  It felt good! Need some more boxes, as we have identified more items to jettison. And DH is ready to let more go also!
> I have watched some of the Marie Kondo Netflix series. Not sure I recommend them, but I did get one useful idea.
> “ when you are having trouble deciding what to let go, think... is this item part of my vision for my life going forward?”
> 
> Also, @EmileH. Inspired by you, we decided to start using our Waterford water glasses daily , starting last night.



Oh how nice. I’m glad you are using them. I have run into a bit of a snag- my wine glasses are soooo small. Sad.

That’s a great way of thinking about things. I’m going to use that. Great job.


----------



## diane278

I’ve been considering taking clothing I’ve never worn and putting it in its own section of closet in the guest room for six months. If I want to add anything, I’ll make myself look at all those never-worn items first. I did a really good purge a while back but took that empty space as license to add new things. There’s nothing wrong with them....I just don’t need them so I don’t reach for them.  I’ve posted photos of my closet, so everyone here knows how small it is.

I’m wondering if the fact that it’s organized makes it easier to ignore what I’m now considering to be excess.
Well, there’s an ‘ah, ha...moment’ on a Sunday afternoon!


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’ve been considering taking clothing I’ve never worn and putting it in its own section of closet in the guest room for six months. If I want to add anything, I’ll make myself look at all those never-worn items first. I did a really good purge a while back but took that empty space as license to add new things. There’s nothing wrong with them....I just don’t need them so I don’t reach for them.  I’ve posted photos of my closet, so everyone here knows how small it is.
> 
> I’m wondering if the fact that it’s organized makes it easier to ignore what I’m now considering to be excess.
> Well, there’s an ‘ah, ha...moment’ on a Sunday afternoon!


Yesterday I found a sweater I had forgotten about. It was in a storage box under the bed. I'm wearing it today.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I’ve been considering taking clothing I’ve never worn and putting it in its own section of closet in the guest room for six months. If I want to add anything, I’ll make myself look at all those never-worn items first. I did a really good purge a while back but took that empty space as license to add new things. There’s nothing wrong with them....I just don’t need them so I don’t reach for them.  I’ve posted photos of my closet, so everyone here knows how small it is.
> 
> I’m wondering if the fact that it’s organized makes it easier to ignore what I’m now considering to be excess.
> Well, there’s an ‘ah, ha...moment’ on a Sunday afternoon!



Thumbs up on this strategy. you have to see it for full impact.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I’m having trouble deciding how to fit tpf into my 2019 goals. How do you all manage it? I have met such wonderful friends here. I really appreciate some of the information I learn. But I need to limit time or I will mot get anything else done.. I tend to read during my down moments and I see something that I want to respond to but then I get called away and bu the time I come back I have forgotten. Tips please? How do you manage your tpf time?
> 
> I like the idea of lists of what not to buy. For me it’s scarves. Jackets. Belts.



No help! I don’t manage [emoji3] I hate the iPhone tracking my hours online report per week. I live online, especially as I am working on building our online presence. Frankly having trouble keeping track of Instagram, Twitter.... avoided Facebook but must figure it out....

TPF I can be me [emoji4]


----------



## festus

doloresmia said:


> No help! I don’t manage [emoji3] I hate the iPhone tracking my hours online report per week. I live online, especially as I am working on building our online presence. Frankly having trouble keeping track of Instagram, Twitter.... avoided Facebook but must figure it out....
> 
> TPF I can be me [emoji4]



Part of my recent decluttering process was to remove some of the digital “noise” on my phone and inbox. I’m unsubscribing to all the emails from stores I rarely shop from. It bugs me because I always check the box that says “check here if you don’t want emails” and then I get emails. And you need to try several times before your unsubscribe request sticks. 


I also took Facebook off my iphone. I’ve moved a lot so fb is a good way of keeping in touch with other expat friends. The problem with fb for me is that I end up going down anxiety-inducing current affair rabbit holes. Now that it isn’t on my phone, I just check for updates once a week or so from my laptop (if I remember). 

I like Instagram because of the pretty images, but again, rabbit hole. It’s still on my phone, though. I’m not on twitter either. 

TPF is a different kind of rabbit hole for me- all these scarves I didn’t know I needed. I imagine my wallet would be happier if I didn’t troll the scarf threads but then I’d miss you guys. 

It’s all part of my new goal of being more mindful.


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Ooohhh! A purse? Do tell!


Realistically: Maybe a vintage K in a color I don't already have. Fantasy: A roulis in green/grey.


----------



## momasaurus

scarf1 said:


> I did a bit of kitchen clean out yesterday. Filled a box with vases and other items to donate. Also identified some cooking equipment to get rid of.  It felt good! Need some more boxes, as we have identified more items to jettison. And DH is ready to let more go also!
> I have watched some of the Marie Kondo Netflix series. Not sure I recommend them, but I did get one useful idea.
> “ when you are having trouble deciding what to let go, think... is this item part of my vision for my life going forward?”
> 
> Also, @EmileH. Inspired by you, we decided to start using our Waterford water glasses daily , starting last night.


Sounds great.  Me too with the vases!! Jeesh. 
@EmilyH's idea is so good.


----------



## katekluet

EmileH said:


> Oh how nice. I’m glad you are using them. I have run into a bit of a snag- my wine glasses are soooo small. Sad.
> 
> That’s a great way of thinking about things. I’m going to use that. Great job.


OK this made me laugh out loud. We started using our China more often and I’ve Told DH he can put it in the dishwasher...no good wine glasses here, just nice big glass ones, ha.


----------



## diane278

These are the style of glasses I’ve used for wine for the past 15+ years. They are “one-size-fits-all” or “one-size-fits-no-one” depending on your interpretation. I also sometimes use them for other drinks....

As you can see below, when they’re upside down, the bottoms are a bit “roly-poly” but my interpretation is that they provide a bit of a sobriety check-point. If someone thinks their glass is about to roll over, I think they may have had enough....


This is how they look right-side-up. Well, two of them, anyway.  This is as far as they roll on their own, even with wine in them.  I love these glasses.


They're not fragile, which is why I still have at least a dozen. I used to stock the various “correct” wine glass shapes but decided these worked better for me, as there are no stems to snap off in the dishwasher.
And no one has ever turned down wine at my house because I wasn’t serving it in a real wine glass....let’s face it, anyone who comes to my house knows what they’re in for....


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> I’ve been considering taking clothing I’ve never worn and putting it in its own section of closet in the guest room for six months. If I want to add anything, I’ll make myself look at all those never-worn items first. I did a really good purge a while back but took that empty space as license to add new things. There’s nothing wrong with them....I just don’t need them so I don’t reach for them.  I’ve posted photos of my closet, so everyone here knows how small it is.I’m wondering if the fact that it’s organized makes it easier to ignore what I’m now considering to be excess. Well, there’s an ‘ah, ha...moment’ on a Sunday afternoon!



Ok...I’m actually following up on my “use or discard” plan. I just did a really quick pull......I didn’t allow any pausing to ‘Think things over’.  These things have never been worn.

I sure loved that gray leather skirt when I ordered it on sale from NM....two years ago...or maybe it’s been three...I don’t even know anymore.  I still love it, but unless I’m going to start baking it a birthday cake, I need to wear it or let it go. The other items have similar tales.  I haven’t bought any new clothes in the past two months....so I know I’m on a new track. Next, I’m going back through shoes and jackets.

Everyone knows we have a water shortage here in California, but in all my 68 years, we’ve never had a shortage of sportswear....so what am I so worried about that I have so much stuff? Or is it just bad habits?


----------



## scarf1

diane278 said:


> Ok...I’m actually following up on my “use or discard” plan. I just did a really quick pull......I didn’t allow any pausing to ‘Think things over’.  These things have never been worn.
> 
> I sure loved that gray leather skirt when I ordered it on sale from NM....two years ago...or maybe it’s been three...I don’t even know anymore.  I still love it, but unless I’m going to start baking it a birthday cake, I need to wear it or let it go. The other items have similar tales.  I haven’t bought any new clothes in the past two months....so I know I’m on a new track. Next, I’m going back through shoes and jackets.
> 
> Everyone knows we have a water shortage here in California, but in all my 68 years, we’ve never had a shortage of sportswear....so what am I so worried about that I have so much stuff? Or is it just bad habits?
> View attachment 4299788
> 
> View attachment 4299789


Haha! Another Californian here,  your comment about shortage of sportswear made me laugh!


----------



## grietje

Good for you Diane!  That's quite a pile of not worn. Did pulling it lead you to want to wear it?


----------



## EmileH

Oh gosh. What a pile. I admire your ability to be ruthless and make quick decisions. That’s the way to do it.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> Good for you Diane!  That's quite a pile of not worn. Did pulling it lead you to want to wear it?


 
Some pieces yes, but others didn’t register at all. I actually thought there’d be more,  but there have been intermittent purges along the way.  I’m going to try things on. I think some may just not fit like they did when I bought them.  I also have a lot more dresses than I wear. They need to be thinned out. If the knit ones shrink up at all, and hit me at the top of my knee, I probably won’t wear them so they can go.  I want to avoid MDAL, no matter what I have to get rid of.  The only thing I see that I think I’ll regret is the navy Max Mara shift. I questioned the length when I bought it but I loved it so much I went ahead....I guess there’s always the chance, at my age,  that I’ve shrunk in height and it will be longer. 

By the way,  I still wish you had kept the “painting” dress that you were considering years ago on that Sausalito get together. I loved that dress on you.....


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> Ok...I’m actually following up on my “use or discard” plan. I just did a really quick pull......I didn’t allow any pausing to ‘Think things over’.  These things have never been worn.
> 
> I sure loved that gray leather skirt when I ordered it on sale from NM....two years ago...or maybe it’s been three...I don’t even know anymore.  I still love it, but unless I’m going to start baking it a birthday cake, I need to wear it or let it go. The other items have similar tales.  I haven’t bought any new clothes in the past two months....so I know I’m on a new track. Next, I’m going back through shoes and jackets.
> 
> Everyone knows we have a water shortage here in California, but in all my 68 years, we’ve never had a shortage of sportswear....so what am I so worried about that I have so much stuff? Or is it just bad habits?
> View attachment 4299788
> 
> View attachment 4299789



OK! Even if you didn’t issue a challenge, I am inspired and off to add more things to my consignment and Good Will bag.


----------



## gillianna

I found 2 small decorative boxes tucked away in my closet with new underwear.  I think about 40-50 pairs total.  I emptied my underwear drawer with all my old stuff and filled it up with all these beautiful new ones.   My best friend worked in lingerie at a high end department store and would do major shopping after the 3rd markdown on  items and also get a 30-40% discount.... and save them for me.   I always received gifts and would share or  put them away but decided to just take them all out since they are different styles from boyshirts to delicate silk and use them.

Darling college age daughter gave me 4 bins of clothing to sell or donate.  She is slowly getting it and realizes one does not need so much stuff.  As I looked through her items to separate I can see that many things were clothing bought for her as gifts that she would never wear.  The rest were things that she loved at one time  but her style has totally changed in a different direction.  We still plan on doI guess a major closet cleaning because I know she still has lots of things to get rid of but gets too tired in the journey.


----------



## gillianna

Has anyone watched the Marie Kondo Titying Up series on Netflix?? It is interesting and but repetitive with each person she visits.  Showed to me normal people to some with serious hoarding and letting go issues.  Even some of the after had way too many things.  But it might inspire you to get rid of clutter.


----------



## diane278

gillianna said:


> I found 2 small decorative boxes tucked away in my closet with new underwear.  I think about 40-50 pairs total.  I emptied my underwear drawer with all my old stuff and filled it up with all these beautiful new ones.   My best friend worked in lingerie at a high end department store and would do major shopping after the 3rd markdown on  items and also get a 30-40% discount.... and save them for me.   I always received gifts and would share or  put them away but decided to just take them all out since they are different styles from boyshirts to delicate silk and use them.
> 
> Darling college age daughter gave me 4 bins of clothing to sell or donate.  She is slowly getting it and realizes one does not need so much stuff.  As I looked through her items to separate I can see that many things were clothing bought for her as gifts that she would never wear.  The rest were things that she loved at one time  but her style has totally changed in a different direction.  We still plan on doI guess a major closet cleaning because I know she still has lots of things to get rid of but gets too tired in the journey.


Your daughter is so far ahead of some of us....getting a hold of this concept at an early age could be life-changing. Just not spending mindlessly would save a fortune over a few decades.  As for the underwear, how great that you get to clear out the old and start anew.....


----------



## diane278

I downloaded this book to my kindle app and think it’s got some really good info.  This is one of concepts that I found interesting: *The ”endowment effect” is our tendency to consider an item to be of more importance than it really is simply because we own it.  *There’s a lot about the challenges of letting go.
I haven’t read as much as I thought I would so far, as it’s become, for some reason, challenging for me to stay focused. But you can see the table of contents on Amazon, if you’re interested.


----------



## Genie27

Is it a bad sign that I decided to start clearing up my office at work, and some the items I found included a backup of data from 2009, and unopened xmas cards from right after our big move, in 2015?

More to come shortly, as I may need some help with organizing...


----------



## Genie27

I’m feeling a bit more inspired - I got a list of items to list on the bay, and actually sold a couple in the last few weeks. I only regret one item as it sold at a very low price to some reseller who started at rock bottom and kept increasing offers until he finally paid asking. But I’d never fit into it ever again, so I sadly bid it goodbye. Everything else I haven’t missed at all because they were just taking up room in my closet but were not wearable. 

Still a work in progress but it felt amazing to have more wearable clothes rather than dozens of lovely items that aren’t right for my lifestyle/size/mood/aesthetic any more.


----------



## bagnut1

gillianna said:


> Has anyone watched the Marie Kondo Titying Up series on Netflix?? It is interesting and but repetitive with each person she visits.  Showed to me normal people to some with serious hoarding and letting go issues.  Even some of the after had way too many things.  But it might inspire you to get rid of clutter.


It's an interesting endeavor - even the "before" homes look like someone came into clean up a bit.  Even so, to my eye all of them are full-on hoarders (or possibly just half of them - IMO each of the couples has one partner that is the primary clutterer).

And, this article about recent research flies directly in the face of the core practice of KonMari:
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/well/mind/clutter-stress-procrastination-psychology.html

Marie Kondo is a personable TV host, and the subjects seem to be happy to be blessed with her presence, but I am not sure who the target audience is for this show.


----------



## whateve

bagnut1 said:


> It's an interesting endeavor - even the "before" homes look like someone came into clean up a bit.  Even so, to my eye all of them are full-on hoarders (or possibly just half of them - IMO each of the couples has one partner that is the primary clutterer).
> 
> And, this article about recent research flies directly in the face of the core practice of KonMari:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/well/mind/clutter-stress-procrastination-psychology.html
> 
> Marie Kondo is a personable TV host, and the subjects seem to be happy to be blessed with her presence, but I am not sure who the target audience is for this show.


I always feel like some people like watching people who have more problems in a certain area than they do. It makes them feel good about themselves. They see a cluttered hoarder's house and think, "Mine looks great by comparison. I guess I don't have a problem."


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

bagnut1 said:


> It's an interesting endeavor - even the "before" homes look like someone came into clean up a bit.  Even so, to my eye all of them are full-on hoarders (or possibly just half of them - IMO each of the couples has one partner that is the primary clutterer).
> 
> And, this article about recent research flies directly in the face of the core practice of KonMari:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/03/well/mind/clutter-stress-procrastination-psychology.html
> 
> Marie Kondo is a personable TV host, and the subjects seem to be happy to be blessed with her presence, but I am not sure who the target audience is for this show.



I didn't get what you were saying until I found the Passage about not touching the items before letting them go. 

I'm at 36 outfits in my closet for F/W. I feel like that's 50% too much. But when I go through it looking for something to get rid of, ....I can't. Maybe because I'm touching the items.


----------



## bagnut1

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get what you were saying until I found the Passage about not touching the items before letting them go.
> 
> I'm at 36 outfits in my closet for F/W. I feel like that's 50% too much. But when I go through it looking for something to get rid of, ....I can't. Maybe because I'm touching the items.


(Sorry should have pointed that out.)

I'm in the same boat with you.  35 outfits would be 5 straight weeks of outfits never repeating.  I NEVER do that, LOL.

I am putting in a new closet so am going to have to touch everything to decide its fate.  Scarves will be interesting.  I purge twice a year to keep them under control and think that my new system will give me more room than I have allocated now, but we shall see......


----------



## Tinn3rz

diane278 said:


> Ok...I’m actually following up on my “use or discard” plan. I just did a really quick pull......I didn’t allow any pausing to ‘Think things over’.  These things have never been worn.
> 
> I sure loved that gray leather skirt when I ordered it on sale from NM....two years ago...or maybe it’s been three...I don’t even know anymore.  I still love it, but unless I’m going to start baking it a birthday cake, I need to wear it or let it go. The other items have similar tales.  I haven’t bought any new clothes in the past two months....so I know I’m on a new track. Next, I’m going back through shoes and jackets.
> 
> Everyone knows we have a water shortage here in California, but in all my 68 years, we’ve never had a shortage of sportswear....so what am I so worried about that I have so much stuff? Or is it just bad habits?
> View attachment 4299788
> 
> View attachment 4299789



I’m glad I didn’t get rid of my sportswear that was in my consign/donate pile. This is now my daily uniform for a while while I’m not feeling it, I don’t cry a little inside when something projectile lands on it. [emoji12]


----------



## Genie27

In a bid to break out of my two-week-rotation slump I pulled out this new-to-me skirt from Pre-Fall 2013. First time wearing it after getting the waist let out. 

Hopefully this breaks the clothing funk and kills the urge to *buy.something.new*


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> In a bid to break out of my two-week-rotation slump I pulled out this new-to-me skirt from Pre-Fall 2013. First time wearing it after getting the waist let out.
> 
> Hopefully this breaks the clothing funk and kills the urge to *buy.something.new*



Looks good! Also looks like you could make so many outfits with it. No need to buy something new [emoji3]






Did that work?


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> In a bid to break out of my two-week-rotation slump I pulled out this new-to-me skirt from Pre-Fall 2013. First time wearing it after getting the waist let out.
> 
> Hopefully this breaks the clothing funk and kills the urge to *buy.something.new*


Love! Is this Chanel?


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Love! Is this Chanel?


Yes they are all Chanel - the skirt is 2013 Pre-Fall, and the cardigan is 2008 (?) cashmere (and you are familiar with the necklace ). And just FTR the boots are Prada and the t-shirt is James Perse. After wearing the skirt for about 5 hours now, I have to say it's soooo comfortable - I hate feeling constricted around the waist and the construction is so clever that it's very comfy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Yes they are all Chanel - the skirt is 2013 Pre-Fall, and the cardigan is 2008 (?) cashmere (and you are familiar with the necklace ). And just FTR the boots are Prada and the t-shirt is James Perse. After wearing the skirt for about 5 hours now, I have to say it's soooo comfortable - I hate feeling constricted around the waist and the construction is so clever that it's very comfy.


The whole look is so polished and chic! I've been wanting a nice tweed Chanel skirt for a while, but I bristle and balk at the idea of spending north of $1k on a skirt.


----------



## gillianna

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I didn't get what you were saying until I found the Passage about not touching the items before letting them go.
> 
> I'm at 36 outfits in my closet for F/W. I feel like that's 50% too much. But when I go through it looking for something to get rid of, ....I can't. Maybe because I'm touching the items.




Marie wants you to thank every item before you let it go.....  I rather just pack things up and send them on their way.  While I did find her books interesting and feel everyone can use help in decluttering their home.  But there is not one right or wrong way to do it.


----------



## gillianna

Genie27 said:


> In a bid to break out of my two-week-rotation slump I pulled out this new-to-me skirt from Pre-Fall 2013. First time wearing it after getting the waist let out.
> 
> Hopefully this breaks the clothing funk and kills the urge to *buy.something.new*



Stunning outfit.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

gillianna said:


> Marie wants you to thank every item before you let it go.....  I rather just pack things up and send them on their way.  While I did find her books interesting and feel everyone can use help in decluttering their home.  But there is not one right or wrong way to do it.



Yes I've read her book and what I took away is the benefits of being surrounded by your favorites and empty space around the margins so you can see them and they can breathe. But I'm a hanger not a folder. No folding, I just put up more bars and hang everything. It's been a lasting effect on raising the bar for what standards to hold items to. They gotta really spark joy rather than just suffice to take up a corner of my life.


----------



## doni

bagnut1 said:


> It's an interesting endeavor - even the "before" homes look like someone came into clean up a bit.  Even so, to my eye all of them are full-on hoarders (or possibly just half of them - IMO each of the couples has one partner that is the primary clutterer).
> Marie Kondo is a personable TV host, and the subjects seem to be happy to be blessed with her presence, but I am not sure who the target audience is for this show.



I am clearing out this January so I was excited at the prospect of having Marie Kondo accompany me via Netflix. I thought her book quite useful, even if you don't follow her philosophy to the letter. But the TV series is a bore... Marie Kondo just ocassionally pops up to repeat some of the phrases of the book and give vague instructions, but does not get her hands dirty with people messes or help in the many decisions involved. The pace is quite boring and the focus seems to be more on relationship and emotional troubles rather than on the tidying up and other aspects of it... Plus it doesn't even serve as inspiration to me, as compared to these people I live in monk-level asceticism... I just flipped through 3 episodes and finished none.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> The whole look is so polished and chic! I've been wanting a nice tweed Chanel skirt for a while, but I bristle and balk at the idea of spending north of $1k on a skirt.


Aw, thank you, that is so sweet of you to say, as sometimes I feel I get dressed in the dark. If I could afford to buy these off the rack I would.

Instead, I trawl TRR for my size and I've ended up with 2 tailored and 2 casual skirts, and a bunch of knit dresses and cardigans, and OK a couple of jackets. Once you wear your first tailored piece for a few hours, you will appreciate the magic - a well fitted C jacket is as comfortable as a cardi. TRR has a NY store now, but I'm not sure what the stock is like there. And soon enough you will be able to get them from C directly. They pair really well with H bags! 

I know you asked anout the 2008 skirt on the other thread - I'd keep to 2012 onwards, the newer the better, as the details do tend to look dated on some older pieces. I do have some 2008 C, and heck some of my other clothes are as old as 2002, but it's easy to cross over from cool vintage into out of date. 

My C SA suggested I buy newer items now, to keep my look current, but I also balked at the price of a basic wool peacoat.


----------



## diane278

diane278 said:


> Ok...I’m actually following up on my “use or discard” plan. I just did a really quick pull......I didn’t allow any pausing to ‘Think things over’.  These things have never been worn.]



The rack won!   Turns out that I can’t stomach looking at the proof of my errors for very long. About half the stuff I pulled is already gone. So, now my scarf rack is a “scarf rack / what the hell was I thinking rack?” I may continue to use it as a confrontation with myself. Since I wear a scarf daily during winter, I can’t get dressed without being confronted with my questionable crap. Still haven’t decided what item(s) will be today’s lucky winner(s).....


----------



## doloresmia

doni said:


> I am clearing out this January so I was excited at the prospect of having Marie Kondo accompany me via Netflix. I thought her book quite useful, even if you don't follow her philosophy to the letter. But the TV series is a bore... Marie Kondo just ocassionally pops up to repeat some of the phrases of the book and give vague instructions, but does not get her hands dirty with people messes or help in the many decisions involved. The pace is quite boring and the focus seems to be more on relationship and emotional troubles rather than on the tidying up and other aspects of it... Plus it doesn't even serve as inspiration to me, as compared to these people I live in monk-level asceticism... I just flipped through 3 episodes and finished none.



[emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Aw, thank you, that is so sweet of you to say, as sometimes I feel I get dressed in the dark. If I could afford to buy these off the rack I would.
> 
> Instead, I trawl TRR for my size and I've ended up with 2 tailored and 2 casual skirts, and a bunch of knit dresses and cardigans, and OK a couple of jackets. Once you wear your first tailored piece for a few hours, you will appreciate the magic - a well fitted C jacket is as comfortable as a cardi. TRR has a NY store now, but I'm not sure what the stock is like there. And soon enough you will be able to get them from C directly. They pair really well with H bags!
> 
> I know you asked anout the 2008 skirt on the other thread - I'd keep to 2012 onwards, the newer the better, as the details do tend to look dated on some older pieces. I do have some 2008 C, and heck some of my other clothes are as old as 2002, but it's easy to cross over from cool vintage into out of date.
> 
> My C SA suggested I buy newer items now, to keep my look current, but I also balked at the price of a basic wool peacoat.


I really need to check out TRR store in NYC! Though I'm afraid that would be quite dangerous. For those of you who don't follow the Chanel RTW thread (it is a rabbit hole - you have been formally warned), here is the skirt:





Are there certain elements of the skirt that look dated Genie? Totally agree with buying newer C rather than older, but the problem is the newer, the more expensive!  The skirt is also able to be returned for full credit card refund.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> I really need to check out TRR store in NYC! Though I'm afraid that would be quite dangerous. For those of you who don't follow the Chanel RTW thread (it is a rabbit hole - you have been formally warned), here is the skirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there certain elements of the skirt that look dated Genie? Totally agree with buying newer C rather than older, but the problem is the newer, the more expensive!  The skirt is also able to be returned for full credit card refund.



I don't think this particular skirt is dated as it's a simple classic pencil shape - you also know that cut works well for you. But the fabric may be faded or snagged - that is not always visible in their photos.  

Edit: I found the listing, and it actually looks like it's in good condition. If it's the right measurements, and returnable, it's worth trying. 

Once you wear the silk lining, I swear all the other poly lined items become really difficult to wear/buy.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> I don't think this particular skirt is dated as it's a simple classic pencil shape - you also know that cut works well for you. But the fabric may be faded or snagged - that is not always visible in their photos.
> 
> Edit: I found the listing, and it actually looks like it's in good condition. If it's the right measurements, and returnable, it's worth trying.
> 
> Once you wear the silk lining, I swear all the other poly lined items become really difficult to wear/buy.


Oh dear, I hope this isn't another slippery slope! My wallet can barely keep up with the Hermes slippery slope. I would definitely inspect the garment upon receipt to make sure the material is in the shape they claim. If it's returnable, I figure why not? I think I'll sleep on it for a few more days  because I am trying hard to be less impulsive and more mindful (plus I'm saving up for a shopping spree at one of my favorite stores in March!) Appreciate your advice Genie! I consider you the forum's resident pre-loved Chanel expert. It's really a good option for those of us who can't buy new from the stores.


----------



## Genie27

@cafecreme15 and if you sleep on it a bit more, it may get marked down further. Some things sit for a while, and some things fly off immediately. 

I learned from the beautiful C wearing experts who were generous in sharing their knowledge here, or I wouldn't know the first thing about any of this. It's a slippery slope, yes, but the clothes are well cut, and adjustable by skilled seamstresses. And you are wise and measured in your purchases, so I'm sure you will enjoy your first piece. 

My first piece was also a skirt in a tweed I liked, and a knit dress. Then I found that hot pink/black jacket and although I think it is completely frivolous and not classic C, I loved it and still feel happy when I wear it. 

But it's not my wisest or most practical purchase, compared to others I found later. I'm now struggling with wanting to buy newer $$$ pieces, as I have a couple of older special pieces. Slippery slope indeed.


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> @cafecreme15 and if you sleep on it a bit more, it may get marked down further. Some things sit for a while, and some things fly off immediately.
> 
> I learned from the beautiful C wearing experts who were generous in sharing their knowledge here, or I wouldn't know the first thing about any of this. It's a slippery slope, yes, but the clothes are well cut, and adjustable by skilled seamstresses. And you are wise and measured in your purchases, so I'm sure you will enjoy your first piece.
> 
> My first piece was also a skirt in a tweed I liked, and a knit dress. Then I found that hot pink/black jacket and although I think it is completely frivolous and not classic C, I loved it and still feel happy when I wear it.
> 
> But it's not my wisest or most practical purchase, compared to others I found later. I'm now struggling with wanting to buy newer $$$ pieces, as I have a couple of older special pieces. Slippery slope indeed.


That's a good point! And even if it doesn't come down, I feel like $330 is a pretty fair price for something in great shape. You have a truly enviable collection of pre-loved Chanel RTW. I especially love the skirt you recently posted and your Versailles jacket. It's so unfortunate that the prices to buy new just seem to be getting increasingly crazy with each passing season. As long as everything you have makes you happy when you wear it, that's all that matters in the end, right?


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Genie27 said:


> Once you wear the silk lining, I swear all the other poly lined items become really difficult to wear/buy.


 Amen to that. I don't own Chanel clothing, but I like to sew. I use high quality silk for linings because the cheap poly and acetate just feel horrid. And once you go silk, it's hard to go back. It's unfortunate that many retailers have cut corners on what goes on the inside of garments. It is very hard to find RTW clothes made with decent fabrics at any affordable price point these days.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Bemberg or cupro is the bomb!


----------



## cafecreme15

So I pulled the trigger on the skirt! Excited for it to arrive - I'll update everyone when it does!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> The rack won!   Turns out that I can’t stomach looking at the proof of my errors for very long. About half the stuff I pulled is already gone. So, now my scarf rack is a “scarf rack / what the hell was I thinking rack?” I may continue to use it as a confrontation with myself. Since I wear a scarf daily during winter, I can’t get dressed without being confronted with my questionable crap. Still haven’t decided what item(s) will be today’s lucky winner(s).....



I just had a brain wave.... for me..... especially as the things on my wish list are exorbitantly expensive.... why not enjoy what I have VS buying more. I sent two of my bags for consignment quotes, It made me anxious. don’t use them much but I could.... and cheaper to use them then to acquire another at the end of the day. Does this make sense or has fog entered my brain?


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> I just had a brain wave.... for me..... especially as the things on my wish list are exorbitantly expensive.... why not enjoy what I have VS buying more. I sent two of my bags for consignment quotes, It made me anxious. don’t use them much but I could.... and cheaper to use them then to acquire another at the end of the day. Does this make sense or has fog entered my brain?


It makes sense. There are several I don't sell because I wouldn't get that much for them and it is worth it for me to use them even if it is rarely.


----------



## Genie27

FugitiveRouge said:


> Amen to that. I don't own Chanel clothing, but I like to sew. I use high quality silk for linings because the cheap poly and acetate just feel horrid. And once you go silk, it's hard to go back. It's unfortunate that many retailers have cut corners on what goes on the inside of garments. It is very hard to find RTW clothes made with decent fabrics at any affordable price point these days.


True! And the generous seam allowance are very handy as well. Especially as I had to consign a favourite Gucci skirt as it had no extra fabric to let out, and zero possibility of ever fitting again.



cafecreme15 said:


> So I pulled the trigger on the skirt! Excited for it to arrive - I'll update everyone when it does!


Yay! I had the matching jacket saved but in a 46, so even bigger that what I can wear. It's easier to see the tweed on that listing, and it's lovely! Hope your skirt is perfect!


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> I just had a brain wave.... for me..... especially as the things on my wish list are exorbitantly expensive.... why not enjoy what I have VS buying more. I sent two of my bags for consignment quotes, It made me anxious. don’t use them much but I could.... and cheaper to use them then to acquire another at the end of the day. Does this make sense or has fog entered my brain?



Omg. I was just discussing this with a friend this morning. The most cost effective strategy is to use and enjoy what we have and not sell just to lust after new things. Its best to get off the merry go round. 

On the topic of Hermes scarves- keep what you have and be happy. The new ones are not as good. Money saved. 

Cafecreme, can’t wait to see your new skirt. I think chanel skirts are outfit makers. I understand the advice about not buying older pieces, but I do not necessarily follow that advice. I tend to like the classic pieces that never go in or out of style so I do not care what year the piece was from. The newer collections are too costumey for my taste so older pieces seem more appealing.  I would say that the most important thing would be to avoid anything extreme from overall design to cut and especially watch the shoulders.  You have classic style. Any piece you choose will withstand the test of time.


----------



## diane278

EmileH said:


> Omg. I was just discussing this with a friend this morning. The most cost effective strategy is to use and enjoy what we have and not sell just to lust after new things. Its best to get off the merry go round..



I think I’m off the merry-go-round for now. I had been considering a new black clutch but the three black clutches I already own are more than enough.  Last spring I let go of 8 BV bags. Then I got consumed by my clutch addition and added several. I like and use them, but have no reason to add more, as I don’t think boredom qualifies as a need. (I’m not bored with my clutches but I sometimes get bitten by the “wouldn’t this be a nice addition” bug...a condition I consider related to boredom.) Time will tell......


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Omg. I was just discussing this with a friend this morning. The most cost effective strategy is to use and enjoy what we have and not sell just to lust after new things. Its best to get off the merry go round.



I am trying to build our company social media presence and following all these debt free, financial freedom hashtags. Makes me realize again how privileged I am to have what I have - and I earned it [emoji3] so now I have to meditate myself to a appreciate more what I own.

The problem with fully following this strategy is my needs and tastes change (my closet statistics to the contrary!) when I first moved to the PNW I needed big sweaters and rain proof boots. Now I am exhausted by walking around in heavy boots, sweaters and shearling or wool/camel overcoats. Also the big leather coat doesn’t allow me to wear my gorgeous 2002 cross body. Ok I could wear an Evelyn. 

I don’t need because I have stuff, but would love to know light weight but warm ribbed sweaters that can be worn under a coat. 

Sadly I love the coat though. I have been gathering things in our spare room bed for the divest maybe - still love them but see that I might not for much longer stuff.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I think I’m off the merry-go-round for now. I had been considering a new black clutch but the three black clutches I already own are more than enough.  Last spring I let go of 8 BV bags. Then I got consumed by my clutch addition and added several. I like and use them, but have no reason to add more, as I don’t think boredom qualifies as a need. (I’m not bored with my clutches but I sometimes get bitten by the “wouldn’t this be a nice addition” bug...a condition I consider related to boredom.) Time will tell......



It is funny how acquisition makes one want more rather than less. I just started carrying my H 2002 and I enjoy it a lot. Of course my mind started converting my bag collection - even after the first wearing due to the marvelousness of this bag


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Omg. I was just discussing this with a friend this morning. The most cost effective strategy is to use and enjoy what we have and not sell just to lust after new things. Its best to get off the merry go round.
> 
> On the topic of Hermes scarves- keep what you have and be happy. The new ones are not as good. Money saved.
> 
> Cafecreme, can’t wait to see your new skirt. I think chanel skirts are outfit makers. I understand the advice about not buying older pieces, but I do not necessarily follow that advice. I tend to like the classic pieces that never go in or out of style so I do not care what year the piece was from. The newer collections are too costumey for my taste so older pieces seem more appealing.  I would say that the most important thing would be to avoid anything extreme from overall design to cut and especially watch the shoulders.  You have classic style. Any piece you choose will withstand the test of time.



Totally agree that you can’t go wrong with classic! I think the most important thing is probably keeping an eye out for the condition on older items. If a garment is in good shape and the cut is timeless, then I wouldn’t let the date of an item prevent me from purchasing. Can’t wait to share pics with you all!

On another note, what makes the newer H scarves not as good? Is it a quality or design issue in your view?


----------



## grietje

I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!

I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.

I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!
> 
> I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.
> 
> I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.


Sounds like a great experience. Wasn't the chocolate extremely bitter at 100%?


----------



## grietje

whateve said:


> Sounds like a great experience. Wasn't the chocolate extremely bitter at 100%?



I wouldn’t say bitter; sort of woody, a very earthy taste.  It was by no means sweet. We were told when eating dark chocolate to first let it warm in your mouth and after say 30 second then bite.


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!
> 
> I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.
> 
> I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.



Have a wonderful trip!!!


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!
> 
> I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.
> 
> I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.



Have a wonderful trip. They sound like interesting experiences/ purchases.



doloresmia said:


> I am trying to build our company social media presence and following all these debt free, financial freedom hashtags. Makes me realize again how privileged I am to have what I have - and I earned it [emoji3] so now I have to meditate myself to a appreciate more what I own.
> 
> The problem with fully following this strategy is my needs and tastes change (my closet statistics to the contrary!) when I first moved to the PNW I needed big sweaters and rain proof boots. Now I am exhausted by walking around in heavy boots, sweaters and shearling or wool/camel overcoats. Also the big leather coat doesn’t allow me to wear my gorgeous 2002 cross body. Ok I could wear an Evelyn.
> 
> I don’t need because I have stuff, but would love to know light weight but warm ribbed sweaters that can be worn under a coat.
> 
> Sadly I love the coat though. I have been gathering things in our spare room bed for the divest maybe - still love them but see that I might not for much longer stuff.



First, your bag is beautiful. Congratulations. 

Of course our closets will slowly transition over time especially with life changes. When i moved to Boston ten plus years ago i bought the biggest puffy coat ever and i could only wear trousers but still i was cold. Fortunately i got used to the weather and learned how to dress comfortably for it.

I’m also keeping an eye out- not really actively searching- for nice sweaters that are not the standard basics. I found one that really worked well for me at Vince last fall. I tried about 30 to find that one. Layering of course always helps too. Other than that I haven’t had any luck. My basics are Eric bombard and the winter sale is going on now.


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> It makes sense. There are several I don't sell because I wouldn't get that much for them and it is worth it for me to use them even if it is rarely.


Makes sense to me also. I sometimes lower the price on bags I am trying to sell, until I say "hey, this is a beautiful bag, I would buy it at this price, LOL, so I'm just going to keep it."


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Omg. I was just discussing this with a friend this morning. The most cost effective strategy is to use and enjoy what we have and not sell just to lust after new things. Its best to get off the merry go round.
> 
> On the topic of Hermes scarves- keep what you have and be happy. The new ones are not as good. Money saved.
> 
> Cafecreme, can’t wait to see your new skirt. I think chanel skirts are outfit makers. I understand the advice about not buying older pieces, but I do not necessarily follow that advice. I tend to like the classic pieces that never go in or out of style so I do not care what year the piece was from. The newer collections are too costumey for my taste so older pieces seem more appealing.  I would say that the most important thing would be to avoid anything extreme from overall design to cut and especially watch the shoulders.  You have classic style. Any piece you choose will withstand the test of time.


Always the voice of wisdom!
I have come to the same conclusion about H scarves. Enjoy what I have, continue to collect older pieces that interest me. And I am going to
*MARK MYSELF SAFE FROM THE HERMES 2019 SPRING/SUMMER SCARF SEASON DISASTER*
as they say on Facebook.


----------



## momasaurus

doloresmia said:


> It is funny how acquisition makes one want more rather than less. I just started carrying my H 2002 and I enjoy it a lot. Of course my mind started converting my bag collection - even after the first wearing due to the marvelousness of this bag


this is such a cool bag!


----------



## momasaurus

cafecreme15 said:


> Totally agree that you can’t go wrong with classic! I think the most important thing is probably keeping an eye out for the condition on older items. If a garment is in good shape and the cut is timeless, then I wouldn’t let the date of an item prevent me from purchasing. Can’t wait to share pics with you all!
> 
> On another note, what makes the newer H scarves not as good? Is it a quality or design issue in your view?


The new designs are printed very poorly. IDK much about the silkscreening/printing process, but over the years quality has really plummeted. Maybe it's the number of colors, or digital work. Older designs have so much depth and texture in the shading, some look almost 3-dimensional. But now - ugh. H scarves used to be works of art, now it looks like a computer made the design. Between the cartoon colors and the paint-by-numbers look of the printing I just can't!


----------



## momasaurus

grietje said:


> I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!
> 
> I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.
> 
> I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.


Sounds ideal!


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Have a wonderful trip. They sound like interesting experiences/ purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> First, your bag is beautiful. Congratulations.
> 
> Of course our closets will slowly transition over time especially with life changes. When i moved to Boston ten plus years ago i bought the biggest puffy coat ever and i could only wear trousers but still i was cold. Fortunately i got used to the weather and learned how to dress comfortably for it.
> 
> I’m also keeping an eye out- not really actively searching- for nice sweaters that are not the standard basics. I found one that really worked well for me at Vince last fall. I tried about 30 to find that one. Layering of course always helps too. Other than that I haven’t had any luck. My basics are Eric bombard and the winter sale is going on now.



[emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]

I just started looking at Nakedcashmere and naadam- they have cashmere basics - which is what I am looking for. A businessinsider review of naadam says the cashmere is soft and doesn’t pill - they have a basics line for 75.


----------



## Moirai

Happy New Year to all! 
@Genie27 Love your outfit! Wonderful choice of skirt and cardigan together.
@cafecreme15 I’m looking forward to seeing your Chanel skirt.
@doloresmia your bag is beautiful. Seeing it reminds me of my resolution to use my H bags as much as possible. I have been good in not purchasing any new bags for the past couple of years but I haven’t used what I have as much as I should.
@grietje what an amazing trip! Have a wonderful time! It’s on my bucket list!

Update on my closet cleaning and re-do. I was happy to donate more than 20 pairs of shoes and a large garage bag of clothes, many only worn a few times and some with tags. I have about a third of the closet to still go through. Going through my clothes have made me realize of how little I wear many of my beloved items. In regards to remodeling, it’s at a standstill now. Initially I was going to install IKEA pax system because it was easier and more economical but DH whose hobby is woodworking felt the quality was not up to his standards  and wants to built it himself.  But of course more pressing matters came along and the plans are now  in a corner of the closet.

I bought a few non-necessity items in past couple months, one which I’ll share since it’s sort of the antithesis of minimalism. I couldn’t resist these shoes with crystals. They are very sparkly! I would wear a simple outfit and let them be the star.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> [emoji1417][emoji1417][emoji1417]
> 
> I just started looking at Nakedcashmere and naadam- they have cashmere basics - which is what I am looking for. A businessinsider review of naadam says the cashmere is soft and doesn’t pill - they have a basics line for 75.


Thank you for this recommendation! I've been looking for a basic white crew neck cashmere sweater for years! It's amazing how difficult it is to find a plain sweater without any seam details, embellishments, assymetry, or other such design elements at the $100 range.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> It is funny how acquisition makes one want more rather than less. I just started carrying my H 2002 and I enjoy it a lot. Of course my mind started converting my bag collection - even after the first wearing due to the marvelousness of this bag



Of course you have this bag- so do it
It’s indeed marvelous


----------



## TankerToad

grietje said:


> I’m in Quito Ecuador and take a plane to the Galapagos tomorrow.  I have enjoyed being very mindful about acquisitions here.  It’s changed my focus, not in terms of being choosey but making the experience a priority.  I bought some chocolate because I went on a chocolate tasting and the person spent about 30 minutes with my friends and I explaining how chocolate is made.  We tasted the raw bean with pulp, then sucked the bean and then triied 100%, and then down to 60%. I was grateful for the time. And it was friggin’ amazing!
> 
> I bought some honey because similarly the person shared so much—how they have African bees and they are more aggressive and you have to respect them and they sense your vibes so you have to be kind and greeet them, and not disturb the juveniles.  Same idea.
> 
> I do admit to buying these ridiculous ornaments [my sister and I both have a weakness for strange and odd ones] but I’ve not gotten caught up in the incredible deals you can get on alpaca and knitted items.  And I’m just having a really good time _being_ here.



Amazing part of the world!


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Of course you have this bag- so do it
> It’s indeed marvelous



TT my dear friend! Miss you! The only drawback to my 2002 is I haven’t figured out how to remove all the Saran Wrap on the metal.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Thank you for this recommendation! I've been looking for a basic white crew neck cashmere sweater for years! It's amazing how difficult it is to find a plain sweater without any seam details, embellishments, assymetry, or other such design elements at the $100 range.



Oh good! Let me know what you end up with. DH swears by the Nakedcashmere sweat pants.


----------



## doloresmia

Moirai said:


> Happy New Year to all!
> @Genie27 Love your outfit! Wonderful choice of skirt and cardigan together.
> @cafecreme15 I’m looking forward to seeing your Chanel skirt.
> @doloresmia your bag is beautiful. Seeing it reminds me of my resolution to use my H bags as much as possible. I have been good in not purchasing any new bags for the past couple of years but I haven’t used what I have as much as I should.
> @grietje what an amazing trip! Have a wonderful time! It’s on my bucket list!
> 
> Update on my closet cleaning and re-do. I was happy to donate more than 20 pairs of shoes and a large garage bag of clothes, many only worn a few times and some with tags. I have about a third of the closet to still go through. Going through my clothes have made me realize of how little I wear many of my beloved items. In regards to remodeling, it’s at a standstill now. Initially I was going to install IKEA pax system because it was easier and more economical but DH whose hobby is woodworking felt the quality was not up to his standards  and wants to built it himself.  But of course more pressing matters came along and the plans are now  in a corner of the closet.
> 
> I bought a few non-necessity items in past couple months, one which I’ll share since it’s sort of the antithesis of minimalism. I couldn’t resist these shoes with crystals. They are very sparkly! I would wear a simple outfit and let them be the star.
> View attachment 4303326



Congrats and love love love the sparkle!


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> Always the voice of wisdom!
> I have come to the same conclusion about H scarves. Enjoy what I have, continue to collect older pieces that interest me. And I am going to
> *MARK MYSELF SAFE FROM THE HERMES 2019 SPRING/SUMMER SCARF SEASON DISASTER*
> as they say on Facebook.



That is just too funny!!!

I'm with you for the most part, although I jumped at the Sieste since I missed out when the design was initially issued in the 90cm size.  The sheen to the 140 will take a bit of getting used to but the vibrant colours make up for any sheen-related hesitation I might have had.

So yes, this will be an otherwise minimalist scarf season for me as well.


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> That is just too funny!!!
> 
> I'm with you for the most part, although I jumped at the Sieste since I missed out when the design was initially issued in the 90cm size.  The sheen to the 140 will take a bit of getting used to but the vibrant colours make up for any sheen-related hesitation I might have had.
> 
> So yes, this will be an otherwise minimalist scarf season for me as well.


I love my 90 Sieste and my CSGM too. None of the colors really called to me in the giant silk, so I am content. I really would like to find a giant Planisphere from fall/winter that works for me.


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> I love my 90 Sieste and my CSGM too. None of the colors really called to me in the giant silk, so I am content. I really would like to find a giant Planisphere from fall/winter that works for me.


I can’t stop laughing at my lack of scarf knowledge. Until a month ago, I thought a losange was a cough drop to suck on when I had a sore throat. There I was, riding along on the back of a turnip truck minding my own business when I fell off at a hermes store and wandered in to the scarf counter. I don’t know any of the names or sizes or anything else. I have 4 and I feel saturated. The silk one...I refer to it as ‘the giant’ has yet to see the light of day.  The cashmere ones are adapting well, although I wouldnt call them thriving.  I’m in way over my head!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> I can’t stop laughing at my lack of scarf knowledge. Until a month ago, I thought a losange was a cough drop to suck on when I had a sore throat. There I was, riding along on the back of a turnip truck minding my own business when I fell off at a hermes store and wandered in to the scarf counter. I don’t know any of the names or sizes or anything else. I have 4 and I feel saturated. The silk one...I refer to it as ‘the giant’ has yet to see the light of day.  The cashmere ones are adapting well, although I wouldnt call them thriving.  I’m in way over my head!



It can become an obsession [emoji23] I am CGSM all the way as too lazy to handle wrinkles


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> It can become an obsession [emoji23] I am CGSM all the way as too lazy to handle wrinkles


What is CGSM?


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> What is CGSM?



Hahhaha I am a knucklehead CSGM and I believe it means cashmere silk grand model....


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Hahhaha I am a knucklehead CSGM and I believe it means cashmere silk grand model....


Thanks!


----------



## cafecreme15

Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!


----------



## festus

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651



Love it! And it looks great on you!
Congrats and wear it in good health. It’s a pretty good 1/12 if you ask me!


----------



## whateve

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651


It's beautiful and looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651


It’s gorgeous on you! And pockets are a huge bonus.


----------



## Genie27

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651


And at that price you won’t be afraid to wear it regularly, so your CPW will be healthy as well. 

You look amazing in pencil skirts, so this was a perfect first choice. I’m so happy for you.


----------



## EmileH

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651



It’s perfect on you!   Well done!


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

I ended up staying home because I was sick so I started watching Tidying Up on Netflix while clearing out my closet. Happy to say i have 4 full garbage bags of donations, some items listed for sale and a much emptier closet! Made my fiance sort through his clothes as well. Now im just going to need to find a way to reorganize things so it’s convenient.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Genie27 said:


> In a bid to break out of my two-week-rotation slump I pulled out this new-to-me skirt from Pre-Fall 2013. First time wearing it after getting the waist let out.
> 
> Hopefully this breaks the clothing funk and kills the urge to *buy.something.new*



LOVE that skirt!!


----------



## cafecreme15

festus said:


> Love it! And it looks great on you!
> Congrats and wear it in good health. It’s a pretty good 1/12 if you ask me!





whateve said:


> It's beautiful and looks fantastic on you!





Genie27 said:


> It’s gorgeous on you! And pockets are a huge bonus.





Genie27 said:


> And at that price you won’t be afraid to wear it regularly, so your CPW will be healthy as well.
> 
> You look amazing in pencil skirts, so this was a perfect first choice. I’m so happy for you.





EmileH said:


> It’s perfect on you!   Well done!



Thank you so much everyone! I'm over the moon - I'll probably wear it either tomorrow or Thursday. Now I just have to hope this isn't beginning of yet another slippery slope...


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> Chanel skirt is here and it’s a perfect fit! Best of all, it has POCKETS. Didn’t realize this from the TRR listing. It’s from collection 08A (2008). I’ve included some mod shots and detailing. Overall I’m so happy with this purchase. Would I have wanted to pay $1k plus for this brand new? Heck no (I imagine this would cost $2k plus new if sold in stores today. Even bigger heck no!!) But is it worth the $330 I paid? Absolutely. Note to self and to others: perusing the real real is NOT conducive to reining in purchases. I shall consider this skirt purchase 1/12 as per EmileH’s challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4306647
> View attachment 4306648
> View attachment 4306649
> View attachment 4306650
> View attachment 4306651



You look marvelous and I am a huge fan of TRR. As a consumer I am always hoping that marvelous piece shows up - ParisRome brown/gold crew neck or ParisGreece blue lesage jackets - just for example [emoji3]

As a minimalist, scrolling through TRR is a great reminder of what happens to things I thought were marvelous but never wore.

As an environmentalist, I am delighted when things get new life. I saw on Instagram, so it must be true, consumers send equivalent of 6 pounds of textile waste to landfills based on current consumption

In any case, skirt fits beautifully! Looks like something you will get many many wears out of....


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> You look marvelous and I am a huge fan of TRR. As a consumer I am always hoping that marvelous piece shows up - ParisRome brown/gold crew neck or ParisGreece blue lesage jackets - just for example [emoji3]
> 
> As a minimalist, scrolling through TRR is a great reminder of what happens to things I thought were marvelous but never wore.
> 
> As an environmentalist, I am delighted when things get new life. I saw on Instagram, so it must be true, consumers send equivalent of 6 pounds of textile waste to landfills based on current consumption
> 
> In any case, skirt fits beautifully! Looks like something you will get many many wears out of....


Just make sure to get anything on TRR authenticated. They've sold many fakes. When items are returned for being fake, they relist them.


----------



## cafecreme15

This is actually a great way to frame/justify second hand purchases! We might not be minimalistic in adding new pieces to our wardrobe, but it is minimalist in its impact on the environment. It does feel good to give a garment new life!


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> Just make sure to get anything on TRR authenticated. They've sold many fakes. When items are returned for being fake, they relist them.



I would say authentication is a key requirement buying from any second hand/grey market platform - ebay, TRR, Poshmark, instagrammer, Facebook group, Etc. Know your seller too!


----------



## momasaurus

Minimizing: Last year I tracked my use of handbags (for about 6 months at least), which was interesting and informative. There are still special bags that don't get much use but I wouldn't give up.
This year I'm going to track my scarf wearing. And at the end of the day make a little note of just how much I actually love the scarf and loved wearing it. I'm going to try not to repeat any (except cashmere shawls) until I get through my collection. I hope I learn something!


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> Minimizing: Last year I tracked my use of handbags (for about 6 months at least), which was interesting and informative. There are still special bags that don't get much use but I wouldn't give up.
> This year I'm going to track my scarf wearing. And at the end of the day make a little note of just how much I actually love the scarf and loved wearing it. I'm going to try not to repeat any (except cashmere shawls) until I get through my collection. I hope I learn something!



Report back! It helps to make it  “public”


----------



## scarf1

momasaurus said:


> Minimizing: Last year I tracked my use of handbags (for about 6 months at least), which was interesting and informative. There are still special bags that don't get much use but I wouldn't give up.
> This year I'm going to track my scarf wearing. And at the end of the day make a little note of just how much I actually love the scarf and loved wearing it. I'm going to try not to repeat any (except cashmere shawls) until I get through my collection. I hope I learn something!


What a great idea! Can’t wait to hear what you discover!


----------



## doloresmia

I found a treasure trove of photos (in the cloud, not cluttering my storage, of course!) from my early days on tPF. It makes me laugh because 1) most of the bags, shawls and outfits I wore are gone.... BUT 2) most of what I have today is very reminiscent of what I used to have. 

Reminds me that I just keep buying essentially the same thing over and over.

35 Etoupe in 2009/10?






30 today.... I would take a picture with me but am running out the door.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> I found a treasure trove of photos (in the cloud, not cluttering my storage, of course!) from my early days on tPF. It makes me laugh because 1) most of the bags, shawls and outfits I wore are gone.... BUT 2) most of what I have today is very reminiscent of what I used to have.
> 
> Reminds me that I just keep buying essentially the same thing over and over.
> 
> 35 Etoupe in 2009/10?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 today.... I would take a picture with me but am running out the door.



Because it made me laugh to think about how many black wide legged pants have cycled through.... i recreated the pic, but terribly with iphone.


----------



## diane278

I used to buy blue BV bags, one after another, looking for the “perfect blue” for me.  I was like a hamster running on a wheel. Finally, when I was in the boutique looking at yet another blue bag, my SA told me she didn’t think I should buy it.  After that, when she would text me photos of bags she thought I might want, she never sent photos of them if she only had the blue version.  She would wait until she could sent the photo in another color.  I haven’t bought a blue bag since then.  Of course, I’ve made other errors, but at least I stopped making that one! 
Tomorrow, a BV belt bag arrives here. I’ve been walking at least 4 miles a day, except when it’s raining, and I thought a small belt bag would be practical on days when I don’t need a jacket (I still need pockets).


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Because it made me laugh to think about how many black wide legged pants have cycled through.... i recreated the pic, but terribly with iphone.



You know what works for you. Have you bought to replace worn out items? Slightly updated versions of the same styles? Did you get a decent amount of wear out of most of the items? 

I do not see any problem with buying what you know works for you. It’s far better than buying a bunch of random stuff that doesn’t suit you and never gets worn.


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> Minimizing: Last year I tracked my use of handbags (for about 6 months at least), which was interesting and informative. There are still special bags that don't get much use but I wouldn't give up.
> This year I'm going to track my scarf wearing. And at the end of the day make a little note of just how much I actually love the scarf and loved wearing it. I'm going to try not to repeat any (except cashmere shawls) until I get through my collection. I hope I learn something!



Great idea! 
I find I use certain items in spurts, say every day for a week then nothing for a couple of months. 

The effort to benefit ratio of selling an item has to be good. There are scarves and bags that I really should let go of but the price they’d fetch doesn’t justify the effort, hence the low effort to benefit ratio, and those things taking up real estate in my closet. 
This does me more mindful of what I buy now...


----------



## momasaurus

doloresmia said:


> Report back! It helps to make it  “public”





scarf1 said:


> What a great idea! Can’t wait to hear what you discover!





festus said:


> Great idea!
> I find I use certain items in spurts, say every day for a week then nothing for a couple of months.
> 
> The effort to benefit ratio of selling an item has to be good. There are scarves and bags that I really should let go of but the price they’d fetch doesn’t justify the effort, hence the low effort to benefit ratio, and those things taking up real estate in my closet.
> This does me more mindful of what I buy now...


I promise to report back! 
Totally agree also about the low effort to benefit ratio of trying to sell some things. I'm contemplating a lifestyle/geographical change this year, and don't want to make major decisions about bags in particular until I can see more clearly. But scarves - hey - I'm going to wear one even if I work as a street sweeper in a hot climate!


----------



## gracekelly

festus said:


> Great idea!
> I find I use certain items in spurts, say every day for a week then nothing for a couple of months.
> 
> The effort to benefit ratio of selling an item has to be good. There are scarves and bags that I really should let go of but the price they’d fetch doesn’t justify the effort, hence the low effort to benefit ratio, and those things taking up real estate in my closet.
> This does me more mindful of what I buy now...


This.  I am at this exact point right now.   I am more determined to use what I have. Sometimes this takes more effort so I will try not to be lazy


----------



## festus

momasaurus said:


> I promise to report back!
> Totally agree also about the low effort to benefit ratio of trying to sell some things. I'm contemplating a lifestyle/geographical change this year, and don't want to make major decisions about bags in particular until I can see more clearly. But scarves - hey - I'm going to wear one even if I work as a street sweeper in a hot climate!




Geographical change? Are you moving?


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> You know what works for you. Have you bought to replace worn out items? Slightly updated versions of the same styles? Did you get a decent amount of wear out of most of the items?
> 
> I do not see any problem with buying what you know works for you. It’s far better than buying a bunch of random stuff that doesn’t suit you and never gets worn.



I agree with you.... although that has led to many purchases of many black wide legged pants - with pleats, without pleats, with cuffs, wool, silk, other, etc., etc. So I personally still am trying to reduce my repeats. 

It is also rare that I wear things to the point of worn, mainly due to abundance. Worn happens to me due to food accident, snagging or something else similar.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> This year I'm going to track my scarf wearing. And at the end of the day make a little note of just how much I actually love the scarf and loved wearing it. I'm going to try not to repeat any (except cashmere shawls) until I get through my collection. I hope I learn something!


 I did exactly what, beginning last April! My initial goal was to track my wardrobe for the purpose of culling any extraneous bits. But it was really annoying to get the app set up and populated with all my clothing, so I never finished that task. I thought I could just add the day's new clothing item as I went along, but that was too much work as well. I ended up cataloging the scarves I wear, so now I have a handy visual record.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I don't think the data tells me anything yet. I'm just observing the results for now. I was a little surprised to see that the scarves I actually wore the most are not the scarves I think I wear the most. I think part of the reason for that is that many are already scarves and were worn more frequently before I started keeping track:


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> I don't think the data tells me anything yet. I'm just observing the results for now. I was a little surprised to see that the scarves I actually wore the most are not the scarves I think I wear the most. I think part of the reason for that is that many are already scarves and were worn more frequently before I started keeping track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313085
> View attachment 4313086
> View attachment 4313087
> View attachment 4313088


I like the visual record, but it sounds like so much work to upload or find all pictures. I've never catalogued my clothes, just my purses and slgs.

ETA: I think the reason I haven't kept track of my clothes and what they cost is because I've never had any intention of selling them if they don't work out. Once I buy them and wear them once, they are mine forever or until I decide to donate. The purses and slgs are generally a bigger investment and could be sold for a decent return. The fact that I could sell them makes me more concerned about how much they cost. I buy my clothes and don't worry about what they cost, but with my leather goods, I'm always worrying about whether I'm getting my money's worth.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

FugitiveRouge said:


> I did exactly what, beginning last April! My initial goal was to track my wardrobe for the purpose of culling any extraneous bits. But it was really annoying to get the app set up and populated with all my clothing, so I never finished that task. I thought I could just add the day's new clothing item as I went along, but that was too much work as well. I ended up cataloging the scarves I wear, so now I have a handy visual record.
> View attachment 4313029
> 
> View attachment 4313030



I downloaded the app a few weeks ago and just started tracking what I'm wearing. I completely understand what you mean by populating it is too much work! I thought since I am purging my closet, I'll populate it with items as I hang them back into the closet but that was too much work. Also realized it looks much better from the actual listing online rather than me taking a photo of it. I'm so OCD about the pictures looking equally good that I am now just googling what I wear and putting it in the app.

Now I'm not tracking my LV NF or Le Pilage as I alternate between these as work bags and would have to log them almost everyday. Also not tracking any shoes unless they are the ones I wear less-often just to see the price per wear out of curiosity.

Phew, this is alot of work!


----------



## scarf1

Help! 
Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## whateve

scarf1 said:


> Help!
> Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
> My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!


Stop looking! 
I was proud of myself that I had sold off most of my wallets and just kept the one I am currently using. Then I was randomly checking ebay and found a gorgeous wallet at a ridiculous price and had to buy it. I don't even know if I will ever use it but I'm so happy with my purchase. I just enjoy owning it. When I have positive experiences with buying like that, it makes me want to do it again. So I understand your problem.


----------



## cafecreme15

When it rains, it pours.... Still basking in the glow of my successful Chanel skirt purchase, I got an email from my Hermes SA saying that the black Herbag in berline canvas that I requested three months ago has finally come in! She's shipping it out to me on Monday. Make that purchase 2/12....


----------



## Cookiefiend

FugitiveRouge said:


> I did exactly what, beginning last April! My initial goal was to track my wardrobe for the purpose of culling any extraneous bits. But it was really annoying to get the app set up and populated with all my clothing, so I never finished that task. I thought I could just add the day's new clothing item as I went along, but that was too much work as well. I ended up cataloging the scarves I wear, so now I have a handy visual record.
> View attachment 4313029
> 
> View attachment 4313030



So pretty when done this way! I think @scarf1 does it this way too, It makes for a lovely month by month look. [emoji173]️


----------



## festus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I did exactly what, beginning last April! My initial goal was to track my wardrobe for the purpose of culling any extraneous bits. But it was really annoying to get the app set up and populated with all my clothing, so I never finished that task. I thought I could just add the day's new clothing item as I went along, but that was too much work as well. I ended up cataloging the scarves I wear, so now I have a handy visual record.
> View attachment 4313029
> 
> View attachment 4313030



This is perfect! Like you, I don’t have the patience to upload data onto apps.


----------



## EmileH

scarf1 said:


> Help!
> Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
> My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!



If you enjoy collecting them then I do not see any problem with it. But if you want to stop then yes stop looking. And maybe find another way to treat yourself that doesn’t involve a purchase? An experience, a spa treatment, or something else?


----------



## FugitiveRouge

whateve said:


> Stop looking!


 So simple and so effective! I wanted to do a "cleanse" of sorts a few years ago and decided not to buy any clothes for a year. I realized that simply not visiting the stores to window shop and unsubscribing from emails made the experience much easier.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

scarf1 said:


> Help!
> Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
> My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!


Hermes scarves pose an interesting dilemma, though, for sure. There are limited designs and colors every season; if you don't jump on one you want, it can be harder to acquire later. In the last few years, I've learned that, with very few exceptions, you *can* buy the one you want later. Sometimes it's just more expensive.

But if you have so many you haven't worn some of your newest acquisitions, then maybe it's worth it to wait out 2 seasons and see what piques your interest after a one-year palette cleanse. The markup you might have to pay for the scarf that you can't get out of your head could be very worthwhile when measured against the money you might have spent on other scarves that don't get worn.

In the meantime, treat yourself to wearing your treasures!


----------



## whateve

FugitiveRouge said:


> So simple and so effective! I wanted to do a "cleanse" of sorts a few years ago and decided not to buy any clothes for a year. I realized that simply not visiting the stores to window shop and unsubscribing from emails made the experience much easier.


Another thing to remember is that even though you might miss out on a design, there will always be others that you will love.


----------



## Vintage Leather

My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best? 

Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.  

But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by: 
- avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores 
- unsubscribe from mailing lists
- get off Instagram
- do anything other than look at stores
If those don’t work:
- make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
- update inventory for insurance 
- if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done. 
- paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
- write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you. 
- tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
- sell a piece or five
- Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life 

In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.




scarf1 said:


> Help!
> Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
> My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## BigPurseSue

scarf1 said:


> Help!
> Any suggestions on how to battle the desire to buy something new even if you dont need it?
> My weakness is H scarves. I have plenty! In fact I did not even wear all of them in the last year. How do I stop the buying habit? Any suggestions welcome!



Whenever you see a scarf that tempts you envision your favorite scarf in your collection. Ask yourself "Would I rather wear this tempting scarf than my very favorite scarf of all time?" If the answer is no, and it probably will be, move on.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.



I am going to print this advice out and hang it in my (bursting) closet.


----------



## EmileH

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.



Great advice


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> Geographical change? Are you moving?


Maybe....I am ready to, if I need to! So my head is in a good place. Job is going to change, I think.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> I don't think the data tells me anything yet. I'm just observing the results for now. I was a little surprised to see that the scarves I actually wore the most are not the scarves I think I wear the most. I think part of the reason for that is that many are already scarves and were worn more frequently before I started keeping track:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4313085
> View attachment 4313086
> View attachment 4313087
> View attachment 4313088


Oh, I love the visual aspect of this tracking! Mine is just a list. So interesting! Do you think the clusters are because an item is new to you, so you wear it often? (Like the samourais in May) Or (often in my case) you don't fold it and put it away, so it's lying out on the dresser and you just wear it again, LOL?


----------



## momasaurus

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.


OMG you are a genius.
I totally empathize with @scarf1. And, like @whateve, I feel so good when I've made a great purchase. These strategies are fabulous, and they cover all the various reasons for overshopping. Thank you!!!


----------



## Genie27

My biggest issue, now that my wardrobe is well stocked, is that the pieces I am looking to add are in the $$$$ category. I kinda miss the days when I could find something for $$$ and impulse/practical buy 1-2 pieces without worrying about the cost. 

It was a nice period of time, where if I was browsing and something off my forever-wish-list came up, at a reasonable price, I could grab it. At the high range, it's more stressful, because a mistake is that much more painful. Obviously, I'm buying very few items, but each has to be very carefully considered. It takes some of the fun out of the shopping experience, (but more than makes up in the wearing experience).  

I tried to get back the 'joy of browsing' by window shopping like I used to, but I got overwhelmed by the crowds, and underwhelmed by the quality of the items, to where I just didn't want to look/touch/try anything on.


----------



## scarf1

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.


Yes, I love to wear scarves. I have been tracking usage. During 2018, I wore a scarf about 65% of the days.
Yes, I see the H scarves in particular as art/ collectible. I love the stories behind most of the scarves, and appreciate the quality of the Hermes ones. I do still own a few ( and wear) from other brands too. Don’t pet my scarves, but do like opening my drawer and looking at them.
Favorite formats? I wear the 90 carres the most( and have the largest number of those)- I think the artistry is often best displayed in this format. Lately my favorite format has been the mousseline stole. It helps that I live in a mild Northern California climate. Of course , in the colder months I also wear  my cashmere/ silk ones. Oh and I love the cute little 70s, and... yes I love them all!

Hmm, interesting you mention jewelry as I also have a lot of that. For years, bought by DH, and recently I also inherited my moms collection. However, I feel saturated on that front. So maybe it is possible to feel the same way about scarves.

Lots of interesting suggestions on organizing, documenting. Thanks for that!


----------



## scarf1

BigPurseSue said:


> Whenever you see a scarf that tempts you envision your favorite scarf in your collection. Ask yourself "Would I rather wear this tempting scarf than my very favorite scarf of all time?" If the answer is no, and it probably will be, move on.


Not sure I have a single favorite scarf, but I could ask does it fill a niche better than anything I have?



momasaurus said:


> Oh, I love the visual aspect of this tracking! Mine is just a list. So interesting! Do you think the clusters are because an item is new to you, so you wear it often? (Like the samourais in May) Or (often in my case) you don't fold it and put it away, so it's lying out on the dresser and you just wear it again, LOL?


Stylebook also allows to see month at a glance. I just put my scarf in as the first item worn that day.
I do wear more recently acquired scarves more often.  Sometimes I have clusters because I am traveling and  the weather dictates a particular format ( I.e. I only take one CSGM, but if it is cold, I will wear it several days in a row.)
I do make an effort when at home, to choose different scarves when I have multiples in the same format.


----------



## Genie27

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.



I love this post! So many helpful tips, and some that I had not even considered - your next-level tips are fantastic.


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I love the visual aspect of this tracking! Mine is just a list. So interesting! Do you think the clusters are because an item is new to you, so you wear it often? (Like the samourais in May) Or (often in my case) you don't fold it and put it away, so it's lying out on the dresser and you just wear it again, LOL?



Ditto on loving the pix. I just got rid of half of my coats. I might regret it, but it allows me to see the coats in the closet better and now I think I will wear them more. [emoji57]


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Ditto on loving the pix. I just got rid of half of my coats. I might regret it, but it allows me to see the coats in the closet better and now I think I will wear them more. [emoji57]


----------



## grietje

Hello from Quito!  I finally have internet access again.  The Galápagos was overwhelming, amazing, graceful, wild, peaceful, simple, all at the same time.  Highlights:

1) playing with sea lions.  We were swimming  and several just started darting around us so my friend and I stopped and dove and sumersaulted and twirled and the sea lions did the same.
2) manta ray rush hour on our last swim yesterday.
3) sharks:  we learned this morning that a tiger shark was near us on our swim on Tuesday and went on his merry way (our guides could see it and were watching for behavioral changes and the shark just mosied on by). And yesterday a large hammerhead following. Lots of smaller sharks too.

I did by a T-shirt to commemorate my trip.  Nice grey tee with a good neckline.  I have to look back and see how many purchases I agreed to but that’s number 1.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

momasaurus said:


> Oh, I love the visual aspect of this tracking! Mine is just a list. So interesting! Do you think the clusters are because an item is new to you, so you wear it often? (Like the samourais in May) Or (often in my case) you don't fold it and put it away, so it's lying out on the dresser and you just wear it again, LOL?


 Haha. The reasons are different. You're correct about both scenarios. Sometimes I want to wear a new one very frequently. Sometimes I want to wear a not-new one very frequently because I suddenly remember why I love it. Sometimes it's just sitting in my living room, so I wear it the next day and the day after that (Tyger Tyger). And my favorite reason for wearing the same scarf is just to test its versatility (like the Samourais in May).


----------



## festus

grietje said:


> Hello from Quito!  I finally have internet access again.  The Galápagos was overwhelming, amazing, graceful, wild, peaceful, simple, all at the same time.  Highlights:
> 
> 1) playing with sea lions.  We were swimming  and several just started darting around us so my friend and I stopped and dove and sumersaulted and twirled and the sea lions did the same.
> 2) manta ray rush hour on our last swim yesterday.
> 3) sharks:  we learned this morning that a tiger shark was near us on our swim on Tuesday and went on his merry way (our guides could see it and were watching for behavioral changes and the shark just mosied on by). And yesterday a large hammerhead following. Lots of smaller sharks too.
> 
> I did by a T-shirt to commemorate my trip.  Nice grey tee with a good neckline.  I have to look back and see how many purchases I agreed to but that’s number 1.




Your trip sounds incredible. I’m working my way down my bucket list-  the Galapagos was already on the list but your descriptions make me want to put it further up on the list.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> Hello from Quito!  I finally have internet access again.  The Galápagos was overwhelming, amazing, graceful, wild, peaceful, simple, all at the same time.  Highlights:
> 
> 1) playing with sea lions.  We were swimming  and several just started darting around us so my friend and I stopped and dove and sumersaulted and twirled and the sea lions did the same.
> 2) manta ray rush hour on our last swim yesterday.
> 3) sharks:  we learned this morning that a tiger shark was near us on our swim on Tuesday and went on his merry way (our guides could see it and were watching for behavioral changes and the shark just mosied on by). And yesterday a large hammerhead following. Lots of smaller sharks too.
> 
> I did by a T-shirt to commemorate my trip.  Nice grey tee with a good neckline.  I have to look back and see how many purchases I agreed to but that’s number 1.



I very much admire anyone doing the 12 piece challenge.... this morning alone I added 12 pieces to my TRR obsession list. I did not buy and am not going to (hear me ME!!!!!) buy any clothes for myself in January.

Do twillies count? They are for my bag you see.


----------



## Julide

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.


Such a great idea! I actually purchased a dress form to practice knots on. It was an immense help in me “seeing” what looked great tied and what scale worked best for me. Also I spend about 10 mins a night “playing” with my treasures it is a nice way to end the day. It has helped me slow my purchases and see what really works for me. I really liked Madeline Albright’s book on her pins and it encouraged me to wear my own collection more often!! Great post!! Thank you!!


----------



## Suncatcher

Vintage Leather said:


> My question to you is, why do you buy scarves?
> Do you love to wear them? Do you see them as art? Do you like to pet them? Is there a size you like best?
> 
> Personally, I found my grail scarf and grail shawl.  After that, I went cold turkey. It’s been six years since I’ve bought a new scarf.
> 
> But jewelry? It’s my weakness, and when I start craving a new piece, I have to actively fight the urge to shop. I fight by:
> - avoiding stores with unique art jewelry and antique stores
> - unsubscribe from mailing lists
> - get off Instagram
> - do anything other than look at stores
> If those don’t work:
> - make a play date with the collection; try on pieces I don’t wear as much and/or have a photo shoot, wear extravagant  evening pieces with my everyday clothes and see how many strange looks you get, or rearrange the layout of the box, or design custom organizers
> - update inventory for insurance
> - if anything needs repair, repair it or send it off to be done.
> - paint, sketch, practice calligraphy. Go to the gym, or plan a hike/day trip. Design a robot or program an app. Do something creative that is absorbing and doesn’t require shopping
> - write the story of the collection, a la Madeline Albright’s “Read My Pins”.  Take your photographs from step 5, and talk about where each piece came from. The memories of the piece. What it means to you.
> - tell yourself that you can get a new piece if you sell a piece or five (after all this play, you pretty much know what you really love)
> - sell a piece or five
> - Design a new custom piece, and enjoy the process of bringing it to life
> 
> In other words, select a displacement activity, express gratitude for your current collection. And if those don’t work, add barriers for you to overcome to make the new addition sweeter.



I think this is an excellent post. I decided this year that I would not buy clothes on-line because I have such bad luck determining whether it will fit, work, look nice or feel nice when I receive it. I ordered some clothes online in the fall of last year from Saks and Nordstroms, all of which I returned. The good thing as well is that I don’t have much time to shop in person. I’m never in the city on the weekend. Each winter weekend is spent at our ski home as we ski downhill all winter. Once the weather warms up in the spring we head to the cottage where we are out on the water boating, kayaking and paddle boarding. I work during the week and it is hard for me to escape to shop. As a result I have few opportunities to shop in person never mind spend an afternoon window shopping. This is not to say that I have stopped shopping or that I’m anti shopping (I love Hermes like many of you) but the temptation to keep on spending is not there is because I’m too absorbed in other things in my life.


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> Ok....true confession: I love to wrap gifts. Sometimes I put more effort into the presentation than I put into the gift.  I know...I know....not minimal at any level.  But it’s the truth. And my supplies verge on ridiculous. (They are stored in the recycled and labeled BV boxes.)
> I actually cleaned up this table/wrapping station before taking the photos. During wrapping season, it resembles a war zone.  The bling is counter to everything about my preferred aesthetic.  I have no insight to this aspect of my personality.....I just hope I don’t have some weird rhinestone obsession....
> View attachment 4278957
> View attachment 4278958
> View attachment 4278960
> View attachment 4278961
> 
> View attachment 4278964
> 
> And who doesn’t want to receive a gift wrapped with a painting of a dog/man? What the hell is going on in my head?!
> View attachment 4278963


Late to the party - these are beautifully wrapped!


----------



## More bags

diane278 said:


> *Merry Christmas from my Bag Cave. *
> With the exception of the red and black EP clutches on the left side of the bottom right shelf, I haven’t bought anything in some time....  I have toyed with the idea of adding another Lauren clutch (in copper) but I clearly don’t ‘need’ it.....   I’d like to get down to one tote, one crossbody and several clutches but, in reality, I don’t see that happening......
> View attachment 4280114


What an absolute feast for the eyes - beautiful!


----------



## More bags

EmileH said:


> My condolences on the loss of your mother. I’m glad your holiday turned out ok. I can relate. I lost my younger brother this year. Despite that my holiday was good. I was able to spend it with his children and I even tucked them in for Santa and woke them for their presents. It was truly a blessing. Talk about reducing life to its most important aspects.
> 
> I have thought about this thread quite a bit recently. I just accomplished a major downsizing from a 6000 sq ft McMansion to a 1300 sq ft rental. It was a year in the making and I had edited my stuff down quite a bit. The new space is temporary and I might very well end up in an even smaller space by the time it’s all over. I thought I had done a good job of decluttering in the old house, but as I was unpacking I found more things that I did not need. Two more bags are going to charity, one box  to thredup and 2-3  bags to the trash. It feels so good to have all of that excess stuff gone.
> 
> I’m all unpacked and now my second phase of decluttering will begin in earnest. I cleaned out my pantry before the move. I used to cook, bake and entertain a lot but these days I’m less interested in it, so I think I can do some major downsizing there. I might just save the things that I use to make my favorite signature foods and get rid of the rest. I’m also trying out the idea of only using my best China even for everyday. My closet is in decent shape. I had done a lot of work but there are still quite a few pieces that while perfectly nice are not worn. They are the most difficult for me to purge. I also wonder if there is a good way to digitalize paperwork so I can dump those boxes as well. I really want a leaner existence. As I was unpacking I could see that many items were dusty or not well cared for. I want my things to be in order but  I do not want to have to waste too much of my precious time caring for stuff that doesn’t matter to me.
> 
> Goals for this year: diet and exercise, reading more, improving my French, save more, buy less. The goal that I set for myself last year is still appropriate: use my time, money and energy in ways that reflect what is of value to me, allow me to live the life I want to live and to be the person I want to be. That goal served me well through a very challenging 2018. Hoping it serves me equally well in a joyous 2019..
> 
> Wishing you all health and happiness in the new year.


I’m sorry to hear that you lost your brother this year. Your post is a wonderful gift to read. Best wishes to you in 2019.


----------



## More bags

grietje said:


> Hi everyone!
> I hope you had a nice holiday.  Mine was better than OK which is a pleasant surprise because it was the first Christmas without my mother who passed away in May.
> 
> I tidied up the holiday decor and have the house back.  And I feel like it looks a bit sparse!  This always happens.  I’m now at the coast and I’ve been downsizing our pantry by doing an enormous amount of cooking and baking.  I roasted a turkey yesterday for turkey and Brie sandwiches and a huge batch of turkey veggie soup. I’m out of salt, flour, sugar, chocolate chips, and low on a lot of other things.  But I have cookies and muffins for DAYS!  I love the fact we have homemade treats for several days.
> 
> I make new year’s goals (a softer version of resolutions) and mine will be to reduce my footprint.  I got a soda water maker for Christmas so I won’t be buying sparkling water as much.  I’m going to try to reduce my shopping and enjoy what I have.  From a bag perspective this will be made easier by the fact that I just don’t like BVs current direction.  And from a clothing perspective, I’m going even more part time so I won’t need as many work clothes. I like to window shop online so I’ll do that but I wouldn’t mind reducing my screen time either.
> 
> What have you been up to the past few weeks and do you have any goals for the new year?


Offering you my condolences for the loss of your mother. Best wishes to you on achieving your 2019 goals.


----------



## momasaurus

FugitiveRouge said:


> Haha. The reasons are different. You're correct about both scenarios. Sometimes I want to wear a new one very frequently. Sometimes I want to wear a not-new one very frequently because I suddenly remember why I love it. Sometimes it's just sitting in my living room, so I wear it the next day and the day after that (Tyger Tyger). And my favorite reason for wearing the same scarf is just to test its versatility (like the Samourais in May).


Great reasons! At the moment I am keeping a pile of neglected scarves lying out where I can see them.


----------



## momasaurus

Julide said:


> Such a great idea! I actually purchased a dress form to practice knots on. It was an immense help in me “seeing” what looked great tied and what scale worked best for me. Also I spend about 10 mins a night “playing” with my treasures it is a nice way to end the day. It has helped me slow my purchases and see what really works for me. I really liked Madeline Albright’s book on her pins and it encouraged me to wear my own collection more often!! Great post!! Thank you!!


How cool to end the day playing with your treasures.....


----------



## whateve

I think I'll total up all my purchases for the year to see how I do, and then next year set a limit. I don't think I could limit myself to 12 items for an entire year, if it includes clothes, shoes, bags, jewelry and everything. Sometimes I buy that much in a single week!


----------



## diane278

I bought a BV belt bag last week. I’m walking a minimum of 4 miles a day. On cold days I wear a jacket. But on warmer days, I need to carry my phone, sunglasses and a key.  So far, so good....
I’ve purchased so much less this past year than usual, that I’m not very concerned about what I add.....I don’t see a shopping frenzy coming my way.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## Julide

momasaurus said:


> How cool to end the day playing with your treasures.....


Thank you!I find it fun! Reminds me that I really like my brooches and scarves and I hope it encourages me to wear them all, and not to get stuck wearing the “easy” combinations.


----------



## EmileH

Twillies don’t count. They are so little. And really for our bags. 

I think before the year is over I’ll be a true minimalist. I’m working on 2-3 more bags and boxes to send away.


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> I did by a T-shirt to commemorate my trip.  Nice grey tee with a good neckline.  I have to look back and see how many purchases I agreed to but that’s number 1.



I don’t think the t-shirt counts as a “qualifying clothing purchase”. If you wear it while hiking with your dogs or to the gym when you go for a swim, then it qualifies for the active sportswear category.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Twillys count if you say they do - and they totally don’t if you say they don’t. 

Upthread, someone defined minimalism as “only what you use and no more” and I really love that definition. It’s inclusive, and encourages mindful closets and lifestyles. 

We can define our minimalism as 20 backup rolls of toilet paper or as 20 Hermes bags, and as long as we are using our items mindfully and with joy, it’s still counts.


----------



## bagnut1

Vintage Leather said:


> Twillys count if you say they do - and they totally don’t if you say they don’t.
> 
> Upthread, someone defined minimalism as “only what you use and no more” and I really love that definition. It’s inclusive, and encourages mindful closets and lifestyles.
> 
> We can define our minimalism as 20 backup rolls of toilet paper or as 20 Hermes bags, and as long as we are using our items mindfully and with joy, it’s still counts.


Love that - because I do need 20 backup TPs and someday will need 20 H bags!


----------



## doloresmia

Vintage Leather said:


> Twillys count if you say they do - and they totally don’t if you say they don’t.
> 
> Upthread, someone defined minimalism as “only what you use and no more” and I really love that definition. It’s inclusive, and encourages mindful closets and lifestyles.
> 
> We can define our minimalism as 20 backup rolls of toilet paper or as 20 Hermes bags, and as long as we are using our items mindfully and with joy, it’s still counts.



Awesome and quite right!


----------



## cafecreme15

EmileH said:


> Twillies don’t count. They are so little. And really for our bags.
> 
> I think before the year is over I’ll be a true minimalist. I’m working on 2-3 more bags and boxes to send away.



I sure am glad to read this since I just realized I “need” a twilly for my new Herbag, but was sweating about already being at purchase 3/12 for the year before January is even over [emoji28]


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I bought a scarf a few weeks ago and a white cashmere sweater yesterday. Thank you doloresmia for the tip on where to buy the white cashmere of my dreams! I haven't received it yet, but I'm looking forward to wearing it! 

In light of these acquisitions, I'm wondering how to set my goals and what the parameters should be. Maybe 12 new clothing/wardrobe items total is the way to go? That includes scarves, outerwear, clothing, shoes, and bags. It does not include necessary and boring things like socks, underwear, and thermal underlayers.    

I'll also give myself a free pass to add to my wardrobe with anything I make, provided that I don't buy new yarn/fabric to make it. And I'll institute a thrift store or second-hand exemption on a one-in one-out basis. 

One of the big attractions for minimalism to me is the reduction of waste and unnecessary consumption. I feel like secondhand acquisitions give new life to already discarded items, so it's well in line with my goals to have that exemption in play. Let's see how I do!


----------



## grietje

I'm home and settled back in. While I was gone, DH did a huge purge of his closet and yesterday I donated 14 suits, 5 sport coats, 6 pairs of jeans, 8 pairs of trousers, two bags of tees and shorts, and 42 button down shirts.  All too big now.  I had my bag of donations (I routinely assess and decide to let go of a piece or two) and I added two old t-shirts to the mix (since I got a new one). It felt good to lighten the load!

I did buy two sweaters in mid-December and haven't worn them and think about returning them. In the grey of a Sacramento January my dark colored sweaters do well but come March, it's still cool and perhaps some color will be welcome. At least that's what I'm trying to convince myself of.

One wardrobe thing that did happen on my trip is I learned some new ways to pair clothes.  And I love the pairing.  Like these olive linen shorts I have with this long sleeved multi-striped tee that has olive.  I would have never thought to put them together were it not born out of necessity.  I Know as you read this it sounds really obvious but in my head I categorize clothes for certain purposes and never even considered it. I think I could get more out of my closet if I am a bit more creative!


----------



## Antonia

That's fantastic!   I wish I could get my DH to do something like that!


----------



## EmileH

grietje said:


> I'm home and settled back in. While I was gone, DH did a huge purge of his closet and yesterday I donated 14 suits, 5 sport coats, 6 pairs of jeans, 8 pairs of trousers, two bags of tees and shorts, and 42 button down shirts.  All too big now.  I had my bag of donations (I routinely assess and decide to let go of a piece or two) and I added two old t-shirts to the mix (since I got a new one). It felt good to lighten the load!
> 
> I did buy two sweaters in mid-December and haven't worn them and think about returning them. In the grey of a Sacramento January my dark colored sweaters do well but come March, it's still cool and perhaps some color will be welcome. At least that's what I'm trying to convince myself of.
> 
> One wardrobe thing that did happen on my trip is I learned some new ways to pair clothes.  And I love the pairing.  Like these olive linen shorts I have with this long sleeved multi-striped tee that has olive.  I would have never thought to put them together were it not born out of necessity.  I Know as you read this it sounds really obvious but in my head I categorize clothes for certain purposes and never even considered it. I think I could get more out of my closet if I am a bit more creative!



Some of my best outfits come on vacation when I have limited clothing options. There is a lesson in this.


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## TankerToad

Can I have this closet please ?


----------



## cafecreme15

grietje said:


> I'm home and settled back in. While I was gone, DH did a huge purge of his closet and yesterday I donated 14 suits, 5 sport coats, 6 pairs of jeans, 8 pairs of trousers, two bags of tees and shorts, and 42 button down shirts.  All too big now.  I had my bag of donations (I routinely assess and decide to let go of a piece or two) and I added two old t-shirts to the mix (since I got a new one). It felt good to lighten the load!
> 
> I did buy two sweaters in mid-December and haven't worn them and think about returning them. In the grey of a Sacramento January my dark colored sweaters do well but come March, it's still cool and perhaps some color will be welcome. At least that's what I'm trying to convince myself of.
> 
> One wardrobe thing that did happen on my trip is I learned some new ways to pair clothes.  And I love the pairing.  Like these olive linen shorts I have with this long sleeved multi-striped tee that has olive.  I would have never thought to put them together were it not born out of necessity.  I Know as you read this it sounds really obvious but in my head I categorize clothes for certain purposes and never even considered it. I think I could get more out of my closet if I am a bit more creative!



Wow good for your DH! This is like triple the amount of clothes that my fiancé has in his closet at any given time. He’s the real minimalist in our relationship!


----------



## grietje

DH is a keeper (yes in the terrific human being way) but also in the doesn’t get rid of things way.  This was a big step for him and probebly less threatening with me cheering!

I looked back and said I’d try to limit myself to 25 purchases.  So the tee doesn’t count but I just bought a goretex rain coat from llbean.  So that’s one. Oh, and I bought another exercise outfit (shorts and tank).  So I’m up to three!

And I’ve spotted a bag I’d want so four will come up sooner than later!  I’m not counting panties and bras I bought to replenish what I tossed.


----------



## diane278

I’m still in a purge mode. I feel like I may be here for awhile......


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> And I’ve spotted a bag I’d want


???????????????????????????


----------



## grietje

diane278 said:


> ???????????????????????????



The little yellow BV: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/p/bott...MI37DxxKWI4AIVuR6tBh1iXgV1EAQYBiABEgKpSfD_BwE


----------



## momasaurus

EmileH said:


> Some of my best outfits come on vacation when I have limited clothing options. There is a lesson in this.


I agree. I love the creative outfits that happen when traveling. That is truly a minimalist closet!
(Also olive linen shorts sound fabulous)


----------



## ladysarah

TankerToad said:


>


OMG


----------



## doloresmia

From the newyorkercartoons


----------



## TankerToad

ladysarah said:


> OMG



Right? I laughed and laughed at this!


----------



## doloresmia

Ok, made it through January with NO clothing, bags, scarves or whatnot purchases! My DH bought the twillies, and did a rummage through the bag to see how many he was getting for the price [emoji23] 

Finally a necklace I had sold... and I sent some things to TRR. This is my in lieu of one in one out on the H 2002 I bought in December. 

Yeah!


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Ok, made it through January with NO clothing, bags, scarves or whatnot purchases!...



Well done! I was feeling proud of myself for not buying a bag in January.  The yellow BV is still on my radar and I do plan to pull the trigger at some point.

I succumbed to the goretex jacket, and most recently a new pair of athleisure pants.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> Well done! I was feeling proud of myself for not buying a bag in January.  The yellow BV is still on my radar and I do plan to pull the trigger at some point.
> 
> I succumbed to the goretex jacket, and most recently a new pair of athleisure pants.



As long as they are items you will use, i feel that is ok. I am pleased i didn’t succumb to the desire to buy stuff i already have.


----------



## grietje

I have several pairs of sweat pants but all are the right/legging kind.  These are a looser fit which got me curious.


----------



## doloresmia

Because you all have been helping keep me honest, been thinking about the 12 item or xxx item challenge for 2019. I realized I could easily spend more than xx,xxx. When I add up the items on my current wish list WITHOUT adding my normal mindless shopping or whoopie it was on sale/70 percent discount! Activity.

Interestingly when I think about applying the same amount of money that would buy my wishlists to my mortages, it doesn’t spark joy. [emoji4] 

 So trying to move the idea of ban from my lexicon (aka on a shopping ban through January) and come up with a different mental model. Thinking about a frivolous budget as a percentage of earnings/cost per wear/high on my wishlist ratio. Thoughts?


----------



## TankerToad

Love this thinking 
However to be honest:
I failed any minimalism for January 2019
Now trying to focus on a realistic rest of the year 
Looking forward to your matrix —-


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Love this thinking
> However to be honest:
> I failed any minimalism for January 2019
> Now trying to focus on a realistic rest of the year
> Looking forward to your matrix —-



Helloooooo TT! Glad to see you survived the polar vortex.... although did you compensate with some online fun????? We want to know! 

As we speak I am looking at my mortgages and doing my calculations. [emoji846]


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> Because you all have been helping keep me honest, been thinking about the 12 item or xxx item challenge for 2019. I realized I could easily spend more than xx,xxx. When I add up the items on my current wish list WITHOUT adding my normal mindless shopping or whoopie it was on sale/70 percent discount! Activity.
> 
> Interestingly when I think about applying the same amount of money that would buy my wishlists to my mortages, it doesn’t spark joy. [emoji4]
> 
> So trying to move the idea of ban from my lexicon (aka on a shopping ban through January) and come up with a different mental model. Thinking about a frivolous budget as a percentage of earnings/cost per wear/high on my wishlist ratio. Thoughts?



You are smart and disciplined so nothing that  i say is going to be new to you. It is all in the balance right? I have a budget. I pay my retirement and my savings account first. I have a wishlist of items, most of them fairly expensive. ‍♀️ I look at my savings goals for the year to decide what I can swing this year and what might have to wait for next year. I keep my graph of my net worth and my budget on my computer so I receive reinforcement from saving and not just from buying.  

Limiting the mindless shopping that adds up is key. Having larger goals in mind helps with that along with my 12 items limit. I have already ruled out several purchases by thinking, “I only get 12 items this year. This item isn’t worthy.”  I constantly remind myself that foregoing small things makes my bigger goal more attainable. 

Its very similar to weight management. Diets (ban island) are great to jumpstart things but it’s developing the healthy long term habits that keeps the weight off/ the savings account growing. Life is short and unpredictable. I try to be responsible but not deprive myself too much. And inevitably I know I’ll go over my 12 items and my budget by a bit.... but probably not by as much as I would  have if I hadn’t attacked it mindfully. I’ll still consider that a success. It doesn’t have to be perfect.


----------



## grietje

I looked at my AMEX year end statement (my personal card) and spent $18,100 on retail purchases in 2018.  Over $10k was spent at BV.  This doesn’t include my Macy’s and Nordstrom cards so I’d safely add another $4k there. I generally don’t spend (proportionately) on clothes what I spend on bags.  But it’s a lot!  And when I looked closer, Amazon was a biggie. You write about mindless shopping and Amazon is my weakness there especially when it comes to sneakers, exercise clothes, and Birkenstocks.  So if I watch my amazon purchases it could make a dent.

Also, I ‘window’ shop online when it’s a lazy day. And that often results in purchases.  So I’m trying to reduce my screen time overall which could cut into that.  Lazy days are important but I’ll try to just watch movies or read rather than cruise the web.

Emile’s comment about likening it to weight management resonated with me a lot.  It’s about changing habits.  A small change can have big impacts over time and I am using this item challenge to jump start some behavior changes.  The idea of 24 items is also a good goal and it does make me consider my purchases.

D—in terms of a suggestion, perhaps try to cut your mindless spending or put a cap on how much.  Figure out how much and see about cutting that.


----------



## grietje

It’s funny, I’m focusing on clothes.  But my friend LOVES sheets and duvets. She’s got to have 30 sets of sheets and duvets.  And she’s got one king bed.  My own sister is a sucker for shower gel.  We all have our weaknesses!


----------



## EmileH

Great point about the mindless window shopping. I’m guilty of that too. I’m also trying to read more and surf the web less. 

The Amex year end statement is eye opening. And scary.


----------



## whateve

I just checked out year end statements. We spent more on restaurants than I spent on merchandise. B of A counts grocery items are merchandise too! I don't buy as much clothing these days because I no longer have my daughters nearby to shop with. It's not much fun without them, so I mostly only shop when we travel. I buy things other than clothes online, but I've too many bad experiences buying clothes online to do it much. I generally only buy Uggs and Uniqlo clothing online because I know how they are going to fit.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Instead of counting numbers, i decided to embrace my smaller closer by giving myself a limited amount of money for the year. 

Before this year, 10% of my budget went to “fun.” The fun category was clothing, bags, jewelry (unless I purchased it for a percentage of melt weight, at which point I’d call it investment), eating out, spa, nails and vacations. No one indulgence could be more than 2% of my income. 

Because I really don’t need anything, and I want to incentivize cleaning, I decided to change things up this year. I gave myself a limited budget: $200 for clothes, $300 for bags and $200 for scarves. Any money I make selling things out of my closet can augment that money. For example, I sold several bags and made $600 in January. So I can now go up to $900 on a bag.  If I sit down and list dresses, anything I make will go to my clothes budget.  I also pay myself if I donate - $25 a trash bag. 
My lifestyle has changed over the last decade, and I really can’t justify dropping five figures on a dress or a jacket like I used to. This is a way to rein myself in, to feel like I earn my 2019 pretties and slowly work towards my minimalist closet. 



doloresmia said:


> Because you all have been helping keep me honest, been thinking about the 12 item or xxx item challenge for 2019. I realized I could easily spend more than xx,xxx. When I add up the items on my current wish list WITHOUT adding my normal mindless shopping or whoopie it was on sale/70 percent discount! Activity.
> 
> Interestingly when I think about applying the same amount of money that would buy my wishlists to my mortages, it doesn’t spark joy. [emoji4]
> 
> So trying to move the idea of ban from my lexicon (aka on a shopping ban through January) and come up with a different mental model. Thinking about a frivolous budget as a percentage of earnings/cost per wear/high on my wishlist ratio. Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> Instead of counting numbers, i decided to embrace my smaller closer by giving myself a limited amount of money for the year.
> 
> Before this year, 10% of my budget went to “fun.” The fun category was clothing, bags, jewelry (unless I purchased it for a percentage of melt weight, at which point I’d call it investment), eating out, spa, nails and vacations. No one indulgence could be more than 2% of my income.
> 
> Because I really don’t need anything, and I want to incentivize cleaning, I decided to change things up this year. I gave myself a limited budget: $200 for clothes, $300 for bags and $200 for scarves. Any money I make selling things out of my closet can augment that money. For example, I sold several bags and made $600 in January. So I can now go up to $900 on a bag.  If I sit down and list dresses, anything I make will go to my clothes budget.  I also pay myself if I donate - $25 a trash bag.
> My lifestyle has changed over the last decade, and I really can’t justify dropping five figures on a dress or a jacket like I used to. This is a way to rein myself in, to feel like I earn my 2019 pretties and slowly work towards my minimalist closet.


This is a great idea! I've been selling for years, all kinds of things; clothes I no longer need, things I find at thrift stores, purses I no longer want. I keep track of the profits I make. If I know how much I paid for the item, I subtract that, but for clothes from my closet, I pretend it didn't cost anything. For the last several years, I've never spent more on purses and SLGs than I've earned from selling. I haven't kept track on how much I've spent on clothes and shoes to date.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> You are smart and disciplined so nothing that  i say is going to be new to you. It is all in the balance right? I have a budget. I pay my retirement and my savings account first. I have a wishlist of items, most of them fairly expensive. ‍♀️ I look at my savings goals for the year to decide what I can swing this year and what might have to wait for next year. I keep my graph of my net worth and my budget on my computer so I receive reinforcement from saving and not just from buying.
> 
> Limiting the mindless shopping that adds up is key. Having larger goals in mind helps with that along with my 12 items limit. I have already ruled out several purchases by thinking, “I only get 12 items this year. This item isn’t worthy.”  I constantly remind myself that foregoing small things makes my bigger goal more attainable.
> 
> Its very similar to weight management. Diets (ban island) are great to jumpstart things but it’s developing the healthy long term habits that keeps the weight off/ the savings account growing. Life is short and unpredictable. I try to be responsible but not deprive myself too much. And inevitably I know I’ll go over my 12 items and my budget by a bit.... but probably not by as much as I would  have if I hadn’t attacked it mindfully. I’ll still consider that a success. It doesn’t have to be perfect.



LOL, I like the “this item isn’t worthy” mindset. In years past, I tried, will this item make my life fundamentally different. Usually the answer is low. 

Automating savings and investments is the only way to do it. I am thinking about a creating a plate like they do with dieting tips - 50 percent vegetable, 25% protein, 25% fat (for keto ) or saying for ever dollar I budget for wish list items, I must put xxx more toward investments, savings or mortgage pay down on my non-income property.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I looked at my AMEX year end statement (my personal card) and spent $18,100 on retail purchases in 2018.  Over $10k was spent at BV.  This doesn’t include my Macy’s and Nordstrom cards so I’d safely add another $4k there. I generally don’t spend (proportionately) on clothes what I spend on bags.  But it’s a lot!  And when I looked closer, Amazon was a biggie. You write about mindless shopping and Amazon is my weakness there especially when it comes to sneakers, exercise clothes, and Birkenstocks.  So if I watch my amazon purchases it could make a dent.
> 
> Also, I ‘window’ shop online when it’s a lazy day. And that often results in purchases.  So I’m trying to reduce my screen time overall which could cut into that.  Lazy days are important but I’ll try to just watch movies or read rather than cruise the web.
> 
> Emile’s comment about likening it to weight management resonated with me a lot.  It’s about changing habits.  A small change can have big impacts over time and I am using this item challenge to jump start some behavior changes.  The idea of 24 items is also a good goal and it does make me consider my purchases.
> 
> D—in terms of a suggestion, perhaps try to cut your mindless spending or put a cap on how much.  Figure out how much and see about cutting that.



Amazon is like a kryptonite for me too.... especially because the internet keeps feeding me list articles like 25 best skin creams for short women, or cleaning products you can’t live without!

My income is going to be much less while we build the business, and that in and of itself is ALMOST curbing impulse or mindless shopping. I am playing around with keeping my prior investment rate the same... at least the percentage if not the dollar amount.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> It’s funny, I’m focusing on clothes.  But my friend LOVES sheets and duvets. She’s got to have 30 sets of sheets and duvets.  And she’s got one king bed.  My own sister is a sucker for shower gel.  We all have our weaknesses!



Hi, my name is doloresmia and I am a black lululemon cropped legging addict.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> Great point about the mindless window shopping. I’m guilty of that too. I’m also trying to read more and surf the web less.
> 
> The Amex year end statement is eye opening. And scary.



I know! I pay my CCs off every month, but I am embarrassed by the year ends.


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> I just checked out year end statements. We spent more on restaurants than I spent on merchandise. B of A counts grocery items are merchandise too! I don't buy as much clothing these days because I no longer have my daughters nearby to shop with. It's not much fun without them, so I mostly only shop when we travel. I buy things other than clothes online, but I've too many bad experiences buying clothes online to do it much. I generally only buy Uggs and Uniqlo clothing online because I know how they are going to fit.



I decided buying memories (aka eating out and vacations) are ok


----------



## doloresmia

Vintage Leather said:


> Instead of counting numbers, i decided to embrace my smaller closer by giving myself a limited amount of money for the year.
> 
> Before this year, 10% of my budget went to “fun.” The fun category was clothing, bags, jewelry (unless I purchased it for a percentage of melt weight, at which point I’d call it investment), eating out, spa, nails and vacations. No one indulgence could be more than 2% of my income.
> 
> Because I really don’t need anything, and I want to incentivize cleaning, I decided to change things up this year. I gave myself a limited budget: $200 for clothes, $300 for bags and $200 for scarves. Any money I make selling things out of my closet can augment that money. For example, I sold several bags and made $600 in January. So I can now go up to $900 on a bag.  If I sit down and list dresses, anything I make will go to my clothes budget.  I also pay myself if I donate - $25 a trash bag.
> My lifestyle has changed over the last decade, and I really can’t justify dropping five figures on a dress or a jacket like I used to. This is a way to rein myself in, to feel like I earn my 2019 pretties and slowly work towards my minimalist closet.



Yes, I am more or less doing the same thing with creating my spending pie - 50% savings/investment; 25% fun money, 25% accelerated mortgage pay down.


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> This is a great idea! I've been selling for years, all kinds of things; clothes I no longer need, things I find at thrift stores, purses I no longer want. I keep track of the profits I make. If I know how much I paid for the item, I subtract that, but for clothes from my closet, I pretend it didn't cost anything. For the last several years, I've never spent more on purses and SLGs than I've earned from selling. I haven't kept track on how much I've spent on clothes and shoes to date.



TRR is really motivational for me (as well as fun window shopping) because it reminds me of all my sisters out there who also overconsumed....


----------



## bagnut1

doloresmia said:


> .... like 25 best skin creams for short women....



That is hilarious.  Especially as a short woman who loves skin creams.


----------



## EmileH

doloresmia said:


> LOL, I like the “this item isn’t worthy” mindset. In years past, I tried, will this item make my life fundamentally different. Usually the answer is low.
> 
> Automating savings and investments is the only way to do it. I am thinking about a creating a plate like they do with dieting tips - 50 percent vegetable, 25% protein, 25% fat (for keto ) or saying for ever dollar I budget for wish list items, I must put xxx more toward investments, savings or mortgage pay down on my non-income property.



I’m not talking about automating savings. I’m talking about how I think about my money. I do not think one can say off the top of their head that a 50 30 20 split seems reasonable. You risk not having enough in 20 25 30 years. Most financial planners have you first calculate what you need to save and then you can use the rest as you see fit. As far as mortgage payments versus investing that’s a complex question that has practical aspects such as interest rates, return on investment and tax implications as well as emotional aspects such as whether you feel better with liquid assets or your home paid off. I’m sure you know all of this so perhaps I do not understand your question.


----------



## doloresmia

EmileH said:


> I’m not talking about automating savings. I’m talking about how I think about my money. I do not think one can say off the top of their head that a 50 30 20 split seems reasonable. You risk not having enough in 20 25 30 years. Most financial planners have you first calculate what you need to save and then you can use the rest as you see fit. As far as mortgage payments versus investing that’s a complex question that has practical aspects such as interest rates, return on investment and tax implications as well as emotional aspects such as whether you feel better with liquid assets or your home paid off. I’m sure you know all of this so perhaps I do not understand your question.



Thanks for being thoughtful over my simplification of an investment vs. frivolous spending strategy. Of course, financial planning and considering tradeoffs between debt and investments require a lot more assessment, and is also probably seriously off topic for a minimalist closet thread! 

In a back to topic, this youtuber dues a nice job starting with where you spend your time (e.g., on the couch, in an office) so you start with what is functional for your life. I like this since so many of my things before i started cutting were aspirational or for a life i no longer lead


----------



## WingNut

In 2018 I kept a spread sheet of all the things I sold via ebay, consignment, etc, vs the few things I acquired (a few select pieces of jewelry). The benefit is that a) I held myself to a strict budget, b) more items went out (lots of clothes, shoes, bags, etc) than came in. Result is almost even $$ wise, more minimalist, higher quality. My next goal is to unload the 7 SLGs & costume jewelry from various brands...and if I can sell them I‘ll treat myself to the next item. I learned if I don‘t do it this way, its much too easy to go online and browse and convince myself I need this and that, when I really don‘t.  And all this is helping us to get to our goal of finally ripping out the wire shelving in our master closet and giving it a proper built-in finish!


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> Thanks for being thoughtful over my simplification of an investment vs. frivolous spending strategy. Of course, financial planning and considering tradeoffs between debt and investments require a lot more assessment, and is also probably seriously off topic for a minimalist closet thread!
> 
> In a back to topic, this youtuber dues a nice job starting with where you spend your time (e.g., on the couch, in an office) so you start with what is functional for your life. I like this since so many of my things before i started cutting were aspirational or for a life i no longer lead



Something about this post made a lightbulb go on in my head. I thought about 'on the couch' and realized that from the time I started working, the minute I got home, the uncomfortable work clothes came off. I mean, as soon as I walked in the door, I was unbuttoning my blouse and kicking off the shoes. Since I retired, my wardrobe was evolved into clothing that is as comfortable as my pajamas. Even my jeans are soft and stretchy. I still have a few button up shirts that I realize that I don't like wearing because they don't stretch and it takes too long to undo the buttons when I get home. I don't like lace up shoes for the same reason.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> In 2018 I kept a spread sheet of all the things I sold via ebay, consignment, etc, vs the few things I acquired (a few select pieces of jewelry). The benefit is that a) I held myself to a strict budget, b) more items went out (lots of clothes, shoes, bags, etc) than came in. Result is almost even $$ wise, more minimalist, higher quality. My next goal is to unload the 7 SLGs & costume jewelry from various brands...and if I can sell them I‘ll treat myself to the next item. I learned if I don‘t do it this way, its much too easy to go online and browse and convince myself I need this and that, when I really don‘t.  And all this is helping us to get to our goal of finally ripping out the wire shelving in our master closet and giving it a proper built-in finish!



That is pretty amazing! What else do you need to get rid of before you start the closet redo????? I think I speak for all of us when I say, hope you share the evolution!


----------



## doloresmia

whateve said:


> Something about this post made a lightbulb go on in my head. I thought about 'on the couch' and realized that from the time I started working, the minute I got home, the uncomfortable work clothes came off. I mean, as soon as I walked in the door, I was unbuttoning my blouse and kicking off the shoes. Since I retired, my wardrobe was evolved into clothing that is as comfortable as my pajamas. Even my jeans are soft and stretchy. I still have a few button up shirts that I realize that I don't like wearing because they don't stretch and it takes too long to undo the buttons when I get home. I don't like lace up shoes for the same reason.



You and me both! Everything that I have left over from corporate days is comfortable - as in fits properly, doesn’t pull awkwardly - except my bras. I was told that bras have 32 touch points on the body.... which is why bra engineering is so difficult.


----------



## whateve

doloresmia said:


> You and me both! Everything that I have left over from corporate days is comfortable - as in fits properly, doesn’t pull awkwardly - except my bras. I was told that bras have 32 touch points on the body.... which is why bra engineering is so difficult.


I haven't figured out how to make my bra comfortable short of breast reduction surgery!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I haven't figured out how to make my bra comfortable short of breast reduction surgery!


When you find another way, please let me know......


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> That is pretty amazing! What else do you need to get rid of before you start the closet redo????? I think I speak for all of us when I say, hope you share the evolution!



I honestly don‘t feel like I have much of anything I don‘t like. I still think I have more than what I need of what I DO like, so I‘ll let that reduce naturally via attrition if I can‘t bring myself to part with more things.. I‘ll post a photo of our current, very non-minimalist closet.....it‘s astounding how crowded it is!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

EmileH said:


> I do not think one can say off the top of their head that a 50 30 20 split seems reasonable. You risk not having enough in 20 25 30 years.


 (... I confess that I'm a little baffled at the idea that a 50% savings rate would not be enough to budget for retirement savings.) While the minutiae of investment/debt may be off topic, the concept of balance, priorities, and allocation of capital is very on theme with minimalism.



whateve said:


> Something about this post made a lightbulb go on in my head. I thought about 'on the couch' and realized that from the time I started working, the minute I got home, the uncomfortable work clothes came off. I mean, as soon as I walked in the door, I was unbuttoning my blouse and kicking off the shoes. Since I retired, my wardrobe was evolved into clothing that is as comfortable as my pajamas. Even my jeans are soft and stretchy. I still have a few button up shirts that I realize that I don't like wearing because they don't stretch and it takes too long to undo the buttons when I get home. I don't like lace up shoes for the same reason.


 I'm with you - no uncomfortable clothing! I only take my work clothes off at home to prevent them from getting messed up from cleaning and cooking.



whateve said:


> I haven't figured out how to make my bra comfortable short of breast reduction surgery!



Oh man. Bras are the worst. Underwires were never "comfortable" to me, no matter what I tried. I finally gave up a few years ago and wear athletic bras and stretchy bras all the time. It does not create a flattering feminine silhouette, but I no longer feel miserable and uncomfortable, so I have no regrets.


----------



## grietje

My bra comes off when I get home from work.  I change into a cami tank (with or without shelf bra), sweats or leggings, and a LS tee.  In warmer weather, I put on one of my Jams World Hawaiian print sundresses.  I lost weight in 2015 and my breasts shrank so it's more comfortable going bra-less.  Bras haven't really bothered me but I do prefer to be 'free' so to speak.

My work clothes would be considered business casual in the conservative corporate world.  I do consulting for government social services so I need to look nice but not too nice.  It's an interesting balance.  I admit that on non-meeting days I'll wear jeans --even though it's not Friday.


----------



## grietje

About the limited items for 2019:

I think I wrote about sweaters I bought before the new year and that I might return them but perhaps not because the brighter colors might be good for spring. Well, last night, I assessed and realized the colors were good but the cuts too trendy (boxy and cropped).  would like something more classic and longer lasting style wise. So I'll return them since I haven't worn them,  and they still have tags on and I have the receipt.

So the two sweaters are going back.  My swimmer friends thought they could serve as a 'credit' on the items I've bought so far and reduce what I have 'spent.'  What do you think?


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Until I logged in to catch up on this thread this week, I confess that I completely forgot about my goal to buy only 12 items this year. 

During that period of amnesia, I bought two sweaters,* two pairs of shoes, and two scarves. I legitimately had a need for the 2 shoes (replacement sneakers and sandals) and 1 sweater (replacement for sad wardrobe workhorse), but I'm a little surprised at how quickly I forgot about the minimalist resolution. Did I decide that accessories like shoes and scarves didn't count? ... I don't remember. Maybe I can start over with the lunar New Year? 

This was not an auspicious start to the new year's goals. 

* BTW, this was the Nadaam pullover. The basic unisex crewneck is perfect at a very reasonable $75 price point. It hits a good balance between value, sustainability, and quality. I generally don't like unisex clothing, but it worked well in this style. Interestingly, the women's cuts did not work for me.


----------



## TankerToad

A minimalist capsule collection - well done here


----------



## whateve

TankerToad said:


> A minimalist capsule collection - well done here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331710


It wouldn't work for me. There's no color!


----------



## cafecreme15

I was never able to find a comfortable bra, and I basically gave up and just started wearing what I call "sticky boobs" every day - luckily I'm small chested and don't need the support; I just like having a smooth silhouette. A couple of summers ago I tried a wireless push up from a Wacoal offshoot brand called b.temptd (terrible name) but THOSE BRAS CHANGED MY LIFE. I legit forget I'm wearing them and they don't make me squirmy or count the hours until I can rip it off.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I honestly don‘t feel like I have much of anything I don‘t like. I still think I have more than what I need of what I DO like, so I‘ll let that reduce naturally via attrition if I can‘t bring myself to part with more things.. I‘ll post a photo of our current, very non-minimalist closet.....it‘s astounding how crowded it is!



That sounds wise, I swing between just let attrition happen to Tasmanian Devil cutting of duplicates.... my coats we the last victim. I now can look at my closet and feel a twinge of guilt for still carrying things i don’t really wear and then i can squash it because i feel better to wait before further divesting.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> About the limited items for 2019:
> 
> I think I wrote about sweaters I bought before the new year and that I might return them but perhaps not because the brighter colors might be good for spring. Well, last night, I assessed and realized the colors were good but the cuts too trendy (boxy and cropped).  would like something more classic and longer lasting style wise. So I'll return them since I haven't worn them,  and they still have tags on and I have the receipt.
> 
> So the two sweaters are going back.  My swimmer friends thought they could serve as a 'credit' on the items I've bought so far and reduce what I have 'spent.'  What do you think?



I support you!


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> Until I logged in to catch up on this thread this week, I confess that I completely forgot about my goal to buy only 12 items this year.
> 
> During that period of amnesia, I bought two sweaters,* two pairs of shoes, and two scarves. I legitimately had a need for the 2 shoes (replacement sneakers and sandals) and 1 sweater (replacement for sad wardrobe workhorse), but I'm a little surprised at how quickly I forgot about the minimalist resolution. Did I decide that accessories like shoes and scarves didn't count? ... I don't remember. Maybe I can start over with the lunar New Year?
> 
> This was not an auspicious start to the new year's goals.
> 
> * BTW, this was the Nadaam pullover. The basic unisex crewneck is perfect at a very reasonable $75 price point. It hits a good balance between value, sustainability, and quality. I generally don't like unisex clothing, but it worked well in this style. Interestingly, the women's cuts did not work for me.



LOL, i feel absolutely what ever new year or other date you want to peg to is ok.

Thanks for the review on Nadaam - i was thinking the mens basic v for myself. I like an oversized look but don’t want more heavy sweaters. Also men’s v necks recall my 80s fashion sensibility [emoji4]


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> A minimalist capsule collection - well done here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331710



LOVE!


----------



## WingNut

Egads.....behold the mess that is my current closet. It’s everything a minimalist ISN’T!!  Laying out designs using various online tools to configure shelving vs. hanging vs. cabinet. I might have to sacrifice some square footage to bring a wall in closer to eliminate the lost space of the slanted ceiling.....we shall see. Ideas welcome!!!! There will be a door to a room behind the closet leading to laundry, with another door behind that for the room that stores things that are either blingy or go boom.

Last time I measured what I needed for linear hanging space was 2 years ago. Since I‘ve reduced a LOT since then I need to remeasure. Ugh...looking at these photos it still seems so excessive and I feel guilt. The main space is 14‘ x 11‘. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Also there‘s a small hallway leading into it that has a kitchenette with coffeemaker/since/fridge.


----------



## Genie27

WingNut said:


> Egads.....behold the mess that is my current closet. It’s everything a minimalist ISN’T!!  Laying out designs using various online tools to configure shelving vs. hanging vs. cabinet. I might have to sacrifice some square footage to bring a wall in closer to eliminate the lost space of the slanted ceiling.....we shall see. Ideas welcome!!!! There will be a door to a room behind the closet leading to laundry, with another door behind that for the room that stores things that are either blingy or go boom.
> 
> Last time I measured what I needed for linear hanging space was 2 years ago. Since I‘ve reduced a LOT since then I need to remeasure. Ugh...looking at these photos it still seems so excessive and I feel guilt. The main space is 14‘ x 11‘.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331839
> View attachment 4331840
> View attachment 4331841
> 
> 
> Also there‘s a small hallway leading into it that has a kitchenette with coffeemaker/since/fridge.


Ooh, a project!!! I like it.

I love drawers, so my first thought was that you could line the short wall with cabinets of shallow or deep drawers - for accessories, and folded items, even your handbags.
And going from wire to any kind of stable shelving /rod system is going to look and feel more finished. I found that really helped in my outlook on my items. They feel more precious in a proper closet than hanging from my wire-rubbermaid rack in my old apartment. 

I used Ikea wardrobes (online planning guide was useful)  to plan my hall/den closet room - it holds primarily outerwear, shoes, bags, and since this is downtown city condo-living, suitcases, linens, sports and camping gear and seasonal decorations. And it has been really simple to keep neat, because I have not really purchased too much since it was built last summer. It's easy to put things back as well, even if they pile up a bit during the week. 

My next project is going to be my master BR closet - it is a 6x5 galley style room with a door right in the middle. I only end up using it to hang clothes that are not in use. I am considering removing the walls and incorporating the closet into the main bedroom area. I could then do an L shaped bank of wardrobes with some kind of centre island for folded items. I just have to figure out a way to allow access to the overhead mechanicals.


----------



## grietje

WingNut said:


> Ideas welcome!!!!



I love doing this stuff!  Here goes:
1) The slanted wall will be good for two long shelves that go across the entire wall. The top shelf will be more shallow than the second but it could be a nice place to store bags. The upper shelves could be used for storing boxes or items not used often.
2) To create the boutique look in your closet and control bulk, on the wall I'd alternate shelves/drawers all the way down for 24-28 inches and then hanging--two levels. I would also put, I think it's 12-16 inch shelving in for shoes--wide enough so two pair are in each cubby on the edges.  DH's closet has this and it look great and helps him organize his clothes.
3) Are you attached to your shoe boxes? Because, your closet could look sexier if the shows were visible.
4) Orange boxes: can you consolidate and put some in the others?  I realize they are important but empty boxes take up a lot of space.
5) To make the space inviting is a really nice bench ottoman and pretty rug for the center.  That'll create a nice visual.
6) A quick win:  When you get stuff back from the cleaner, immediately take off the plastic and hang it in its spot.  The plastic just makes things look junky.  I do that with DH's dress shirts and knot the end of the bags up so I can use them in our kitchen garbage can.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> LOVE!



Haha! Knew you would [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TankerToad

I like the minimal vibe of this too [emoji173]️


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Egads.....behold the mess that is my current closet. It’s everything a minimalist ISN’T!!  Laying out designs using various online tools to configure shelving vs. hanging vs. cabinet. I might have to sacrifice some square footage to bring a wall in closer to eliminate the lost space of the slanted ceiling.....we shall see. Ideas welcome!!!! There will be a door to a room behind the closet leading to laundry, with another door behind that for the room that stores things that are either blingy or go boom.
> 
> Last time I measured what I needed for linear hanging space was 2 years ago. Since I‘ve reduced a LOT since then I need to remeasure. Ugh...looking at these photos it still seems so excessive and I feel guilt. The main space is 14‘ x 11‘.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331839
> View attachment 4331840
> View attachment 4331841
> 
> 
> Also there‘s a small hallway leading into it that has a kitchenette with coffeemaker/since/fridge.



Oh I love that you have a kichenette available to you! This is so lovely and luxurious! As we all know, i spend down time sitting in my closet. I might live in my closet if I had a mini-fridge and a microwave. LOL

Simple organizing techniques that don’t involve any more deleting include
1) Consistent hangers, the super slim ones will give you more space and add visual uniformity

2) Organize by season, color family and category... easier to find stuff and also makes duplicates much more obvious

3) Consider standalone low shelving for shoes so that they don’t have to sit on top of each other

4) Get a stand up/rolling laundry bag thing. I like the ones with dividers so you can throw dirty whites/colors, etc., into the right category for easy laundering without having to sort

There are organizers you can hire on a per hour basis to help if it feels like to much manual labor.  And then there is us on this thread who love to participate in a good organizing effort!


----------



## WingNut

Genie27 said:


> Ooh, a project!!! I like it.
> 
> I love drawers, so my first thought was that you could line the short wall with cabinets of shallow or deep drawers - for accessories, and folded items, even your handbags.
> And going from wire to any kind of stable shelving /rod system is going to look and feel more finished. I found that really helped in my outlook on my items. They feel more precious in a proper closet than hanging from my wire-rubbermaid rack in my old apartment.
> 
> I used Ikea wardrobes (online planning guide was useful)  to plan my hall/den closet room - it holds primarily outerwear, shoes, bags, and since this is downtown city condo-living, suitcases, linens, sports and camping gear and seasonal decorations. And it has been really simple to keep neat, because I have not really purchased too much since it was built last summer. It's easy to put things back as well, even if they pile up a bit during the week.
> 
> My next project is going to be my master BR closet - it is a 6x5 galley style room with a door right in the middle. I only end up using it to hang clothes that are not in use. I am considering removing the walls and incorporating the closet into the main bedroom area. I could then do an L shaped bank of wardrobes with some kind of centre island for folded items. I just have to figure out a way to allow access to the overhead mechanicals.



You and I are on the same page! When you enter the closet proper from the little hallway/kitchenette (which also has cabinets) the wall to the immediate right is short, the one adjoining that is short, and the other 2 are tall (going around counter clockwise). I‘ve drawn out some plans for the tall walls (Hubby‘s hi/low hangers, shelving/drawers and a shoe rack, with shoe storage beneath as well, plus hi/low + full length for me), but I‘m struggling a bit with the shorter walls. I need some medium hanger height space for mid-shorter dresses, but the rest has to be divvied up between built-in drawers, shelving, and THE BAG STORAGE (which will be lighted glass-front cabinets). If I go to 3-4‘ high with the drawers, that leaves me with more than 20“ before the wall slope starts, so perfect for larger bags...then reduced space for smaller items in cabinets above. I still have a lot of room on the side of the bank of drawers for either shelving/closed cabinets or med-length hanging. On the other wall would be all shoes/boots + hanging.  Visually I think it‘s „prettier“ to have hanging broken up by shelving or drawers or whatnot in between, but I don‘t think it‘s going to be as efficient. It might be „boring“...so we‘ll see....

I think your idea of incorporating your bedroom closet into bedroom Itself with l-shaped wardrobe would be very cool!


----------



## WingNut

grietje said:


> I love doing this stuff!  Here goes:
> 1) The slanted wall will be good for two long shelves that go across the entire wall. The top shelf will be more shallow than the second but it could be a nice place to store bags. The upper shelves could be used for storing boxes or items not used often.
> 2) To create the boutique look in your closet and control bulk, on the wall I'd alternate shelves/drawers all the way down for 24-28 inches and then hanging--two levels. I would also put, I think it's 12-16 inch shelving in for shoes--wide enough so two pair are in each cubby on the edges.  DH's closet has this and it look great and helps him organize his clothes.
> 3) Are you attached to your shoe boxes? Because, your closet could look sexier if the shows were visible.
> 4) Orange boxes: can you consolidate and put some in the others?  I realize they are important but empty boxes take up a lot of space.
> 5) To make the space inviting is a really nice bench ottoman and pretty rug for the center.  That'll create a nice visual.
> 6) A quick win:  When you get stuff back from the cleaner, immediately take off the plastic and hang it in its spot.  The plastic just makes things look junky.  I do that with DH's dress shirts and knot the end of the bags up so I can use them in our kitchen garbage can.



I‘m going to keep your points in mind while I design! FYI I‘m not married to my shoe boxes, but right now it‘s the only way to keep all my shoes organized. Otherwise they end up in a jumble on the floor!  My orange boxes are already nested....if I have the space I might make a decorative stack of them in a corner. I plan on an island in the middle with an ottoman at one end. Good info!


----------



## grietje

I have to say that this limited purchases thing is a bummer when a retail pick me up would sure be fun.  In the great words of my sister 'awareness sucks.'

It sucks that I just wanted a pick-me-up (very frustrating meeting last Thursday which sent me down the 'why-do-I-care-when-no-one-cares-and-therefore-why-am-I-doing-this-type-of-work' rabbit hole) and then realized it was not because of a product need but an emotional filler.  Being mindful of purchases is being mindful and aware-ick!

I'm better now.  And feeling reluctantly content. Although there is still a bag.  But I want to be clear on why 'this bag' so I'm noodling.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I have to say that this limited purchases thing is a bummer when a retail pick me up would sure be fun.  In the great words of my sister 'awareness sucks.'
> 
> It sucks that I just wanted a pick-me-up (very frustrating meeting last Thursday which sent me down the 'why-do-I-care-when-no-one-cares-and-therefore-why-am-I-doing-this-type-of-work' rabbit hole) and then realized it was not because of a product need but an emotional filler.  Being mindful of purchases is being mindful and aware-ick!
> 
> I'm better now.  And feeling reluctantly content. Although there is still a bag.  But I want to be clear on why 'this bag' so I'm noodling.



This weekend was seriously stressful and I realized that my go tos for stress release are over-eating and shopping.... so I overate but kept the overeating to acceptable foods and I surfed shopping sites like a maniac. I bought two items that were replacements due to losing weight, so there you go. Scratched itch but didn’t lose it.

To be fair, I always knew overeating and overshopping were my go tos, not a surprise at my age. Just hard to overcome!


----------



## SakuraSakura

I'm currently in a very interesting predicament. I'm moving and there's a chance we can get a room with a walk in closet. With that being said, there's a chance we may only have a rack for my things. Odd position to be in!


----------



## bagnut1

SakuraSakura said:


> I'm currently in a very interesting predicament. I'm moving and there's a chance we can get a room with a walk in closet. With that being said, there's a chance we may only have a rack for my things. Odd position to be in!



Can you share more?  Are these possible closets in the same house/apartment?


----------



## SakuraSakura

bagnut1 said:


> Can you share more?  Are these possible closets in the same house/apartment?



Of course. My fiancee and I are moving in to a room together at the end of February. We are either staying in his room, which has no legitimate closet but a clothing rack, or moving into the master bedroom which has this gorgeous walk in closet. We will know if we get the room by February 25th because there's some outlying problems (nothing too heavy.) 

His room does have these little crawl spaces so I could store some items there. I don't have many things but I would like to develop my wardrobe as I love clothing and accessories.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Havent logged in for a while and seeing this thread reminded me of my 12 purchases a year only. I've already failed since I got some basic tees, jeans and a new pair of sneakers. Maybe I can consider these "essentials" since I didnt really have many tees or jeans before. As for sneakers I did toss out a pair before getting these.

I've also bought a bunch of random stuff on amazon, the convenience of it is the worst. I'll try again starting March. Hopefully I do better.


----------



## grietje

On the limited purchases, I made four in February (two bags, a sweater and a pair of shorts).  So it’s a total of 11 items thus far.  I am trying to limit myself to 24 so while I’m ‘under’ its not looking good for the rest of the year.  But the idea behind it, just less, is working!


----------



## chaneljewel

Just read this entire thread and am intrigued.  I’m not much for keeping items that I don’t use, but still have more purging to do.  I agree that some items are hard to part with although they haven’t been used or worn in awhile.  My thinking on that is to let someone else enjoy them.  My home is minimally ‘decorated’ so would like my closets to be the same.  It’s easy to do with the storage closets but clothes, shoes, etc are harder.   When going through my shoes a few weeks ago, I found some brand new shoes that I’d forgotten about.   It’s not that I have an excessive amount of shoes, but just tend to wear the same ones.  This taught me a lesson about what I really need.  Sometimes I think the search for an item or limited availability is what makes it so appealing.  Donating and reselling items is a great way to make another happy.


----------



## nyc_hou_mia

Failed yet again....ended up buying a pair of shoes for travel, light utility jacket for spring and some basic tops/dresses I can wear for casual things. At least they're versatile and not items I have in my closet currently.


----------



## Genie27

I need some outfit help!!

I have a 'western' themed casual evening event coming up (at a Texan ranch no less), and I'm stumped as to what to wear. They said western gear. (ok, not really a ranch, but a ranch themed convention centre. hahaha, but what if part of the event is outdoors and or....eek! rustic wooden chairs to make lovely snags)

I don't have any jeans, cowboy boots, denim jackets, large buckled belts or cowboy hats. Any thoughts of what I can wear, (event appropriate) and still be stylish, without having to buy anything?

Or something inexpensive for a one time use - h&m/zara/a&f jeans etc....
Should I wear sneakers? Or low heeled ankle booties? A frilly skirt and short jacket?

I'm lost here. I have a couple of cocktail dresses picked out for the other evenings, and am trying to limit footwear as I'm only doing carry-on!


----------



## bagnut1

Genie27 said:


> I need some outfit help!!
> 
> I have a 'western' themed casual evening event coming up (at a Texan ranch no less), and I'm stumped as to what to wear. They said western gear. (ok, not really a ranch, but a ranch themed convention centre. hahaha, but what if part of the event is outdoors and or....eek! rustic wooden chairs to make lovely snags)
> 
> I don't have any jeans, cowboy boots, denim jackets, large buckled belts or cowboy hats. Any thoughts of what I can wear, (event appropriate) and still be stylish, without having to buy anything?
> 
> Or something inexpensive for a one time use - h&m/zara/a&f jeans etc....
> Should I wear sneakers? Or low heeled ankle booties? A frilly skirt and short jacket?
> 
> I'm lost here. I have a couple of cocktail dresses picked out for the other evenings, and am trying to limit footwear as I'm only doing carry-on!



Not to be Debbie Downer but personally I would skip the event rather than do myself up with throwaway clothes that are unrelated to my life or style.  Or just attend and flout the theme (you for sure wouldn’t be alone in doing this IMO).


----------



## whateve

PradaforRada said:


> Failed yet again....ended up buying a pair of shoes for travel, light utility jacket for spring and some basic tops/dresses I can wear for casual things. At least they're versatile and not items I have in my closet currently.


I don't see that as failure. It is only failure if you are duplicating things you already own, or they won't get much use.


----------



## whateve

Genie27 said:


> I need some outfit help!!
> 
> I have a 'western' themed casual evening event coming up (at a Texan ranch no less), and I'm stumped as to what to wear. They said western gear. (ok, not really a ranch, but a ranch themed convention centre. hahaha, but what if part of the event is outdoors and or....eek! rustic wooden chairs to make lovely snags)
> 
> I don't have any jeans, cowboy boots, denim jackets, large buckled belts or cowboy hats. Any thoughts of what I can wear, (event appropriate) and still be stylish, without having to buy anything?
> 
> Or something inexpensive for a one time use - h&m/zara/a&f jeans etc....
> Should I wear sneakers? Or low heeled ankle booties? A frilly skirt and short jacket?
> 
> I'm lost here. I have a couple of cocktail dresses picked out for the other evenings, and am trying to limit footwear as I'm only doing carry-on!


Hmm, I can't imagine not having any jeans! Jeans are my extent of western wear. I lived in Dallas years ago. I don't know if it is the same, but back then and there people dressed up a lot more than they do in California, with a lot more bling. I think the skirt, short jacket, and ankle booties might be fine.


----------



## Genie27

whateve said:


> Hmm, I can't imagine not having any jeans! Jeans are my extent of western wear. I lived in Dallas years ago. I don't know if it is the same, but back then and there people dressed up a lot more than they do in California, with a lot more bling. I think the skirt, short jacket, and ankle booties might be fine.


Thanks for thre reminder regarding dressiness and bling! Most people will be from away as well, so I may be overthinking.

I know I'm weird about jeans! I find them uncomfortable, so my most recent pair of 'jeans' are a pair of skinny velvet jeggings a few years old that I use on absolutely lazy weekends when I can't be bothered. I tossed all the others. I only wore long pants in winter anyway - for summer I preferred shorts and skirts. And since I found a good range of OTK and knee high boots, my pants hang in the closet for emergencies and airplane travel.

Speaking of Dallas - I recall being there for a conference ages ago - it was mid September and a local woman in the elevator commented that it was going to be cold that weekend and she wished she had worn her fur.

When I am going to be there: "Daytime temperatures will hover in the mid- to high-60s, and the evenings look to be chilly, with temperatures in the low-40s." I don't think I need mink.


----------



## Genie27

Oh, oh, oh, I have a black denim Gucci mini skirt! I can wear with strappy wedge sandals and a dressy top + jacket or cardi.

Now I can move on to other things...like work!

Edit - 60-40C is still cold....closed shoes or booties with tights, not sandals.....


----------



## scarf1

Genie27 said:


> Oh, oh, oh, I have a black denim Gucci mini skirt! I can wear with strappy wedge sandals and a dressy top + jacket or cardi.
> 
> Now I can move on to other things...like work!
> 
> Edit - 60-40C is still cold....closed shoes or booties with tights, not sandals.....


How about adding a bandana?


----------



## tealocean

chaneljewel said:


> Just read this entire thread and am intrigued.  I’m not much for keeping items that I don’t use, but still have more purging to do.  I agree that some items are hard to part with although they haven’t been used or worn in awhile.  My thinking on that is to let someone else enjoy them.  My home is minimally ‘decorated’ so would like my closets to be the same.  It’s easy to do with the storage closets but clothes, shoes, etc are harder.   When going through my shoes a few weeks ago, I found some brand new shoes that I’d forgotten about.   It’s not that I have an excessive amount of shoes, but just tend to wear the same ones.  This taught me a lesson about what I really need.  Sometimes I think the search for an item or limited availability is what makes it so appealing.  Donating and reselling items is a great way to make another happy.


I went through the same realization with things like shoes. Now I just have the ones I really wear because I want them to be comfortable or I won't use them enough. It makes me happy when someone sells or passes on something that they no longer use but I love! It makes me get excited when I donate things that are still wonderful and the next person is (hopefully) going to love them!


----------



## tealocean

Genie27 said:


> I need some outfit help!!
> 
> I have a 'western' themed casual evening event coming up (at a Texan ranch no less), and I'm stumped as to what to wear. They said western gear. (ok, not really a ranch, but a ranch themed convention centre. hahaha, but what if part of the event is outdoors and or....eek! rustic wooden chairs to make lovely snags)
> 
> I don't have any jeans, cowboy boots, denim jackets, large buckled belts or cowboy hats. Any thoughts of what I can wear, (event appropriate) and still be stylish, without having to buy anything?
> 
> Or something inexpensive for a one time use - h&m/zara/a&f jeans etc....
> Should I wear sneakers? Or low heeled ankle booties? A frilly skirt and short jacket?
> 
> I'm lost here. I have a couple of cocktail dresses picked out for the other evenings, and am trying to limit footwear as I'm only doing carry-on!


If you want new clothes just for the trip & don't mind pre-loved items, check out a thrift store. You can wear the outfit on the trip and donate it back to the same store when you get home. We like to get games and puzzles from the thrift store since puzzles are only really enjoyed once. If the box has been opened, one of my children doesn't mind counting all those pieces if it means a new game/puzzle!  We donate them back when we're done.


----------



## ElainePG

cafecreme15 said:


> I was never able to find a comfortable bra, and I basically gave up and just started wearing what I call "sticky boobs" every day - luckily I'm small chested and don't need the support; I just like having a smooth silhouette. A couple of summers ago I tried a wireless push up from a Wacoal offshoot brand called b.temptd (terrible name) but THOSE BRAS CHANGED MY LIFE. I legit forget I'm wearing them and they don't make me squirmy or count the hours until I can rip it off.


Jumping in a month late (I just discovered this thread). I hate, hate, HATE bras!  And I really don't need one... I'm only a 34B. Mostly I just go without, unless I need one for coverage. 
So I'd love to know more about the b.tempt'd wireless one you found. Is it by any chance this? I don't like that the straps don't adjust, but I like that the back has those cross-straps. Seems as though that would keep it in place. And there's a Macy's near me, so I could try it on IRL.
https://www.macys.com/shop/product/...lor=Night#fn=searchPass=matchNone&sp=1&spc=27


----------



## Genie27

scarf1 said:


> How about adding a bandana?


That’s a great idea!! 

Now to execute...


----------



## grietje

Genie27 said:


> That’s a great idea!!
> 
> Now to execute...



Or any outfit plus a cowboy hat.


----------



## Vintage Leather

Genie27 said:


> Oh, oh, oh, I have a black denim Gucci mini skirt! I can wear with strappy wedge sandals and a dressy top + jacket or cardi.
> 
> Now I can move on to other things...like work!
> 
> Edit - 60-40C is still cold....closed shoes or booties with tights, not sandals.....


I was going to say “Western” in Scottsdale or Dallas is basically wine country casual with sterling/turquoise/flame orange accents.  Gucci skirt and dressy top sounds perfect. The only thing I might add is an Hermes Kermit Oliver scarf or NA jewelry.


----------



## doloresmia

Anyone out there still? I have lost about 3-4 inches of myself since I started which means many clothes - particularly pants - too big

Note that during my early months of closet clean out I already mainly have things that bring joy or are staples I wear all the time ... 

Discussion please
- ruthlessly pare down the closet. Loose pants make me look like a clown
- wait since likely to regain the weight... this is the thinnest I have been as an adult. 
- other

I have bought two pairs of pants that fit properly for those times I can’t wear Lululemon [emoji3] not going to add more for the time being


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Anyone out there still? I have lost about 3-4 inches of myself since I started which means many clothes - particularly pants - too big
> 
> Note that during my early months of closet clean out I already mainly have things that bring joy or are staples I wear all the time ...
> 
> Discussion please
> - ruthlessly pare down the closet. Loose pants make me look like a clown
> - wait since likely to regain the weight... this is the thinnest I have been as an adult.
> - other
> 
> I have bought two pairs of pants that fit properly for those times I can’t wear Lululemon [emoji3] not going to add more for the time being



My suggestion:
If you think the pants might fit later,  at least remove them from your daily closet. Otherwise, it will look like you have lots to wear but it will be somewhat of an illusion, as they can’t be worn now.  
Put them where you don’t have to see them daily.  You can always move them permanently out later.


----------



## diane278

My confession:
I’ve lost about ten lbs walking daily for 4-8 miles. My jeans were too big. I went all OCD and loaded up for possibly the rest of my life.  I bought: high-waist straight legs (4 pr dark wash) slim legs ankle length (4 pr dark wash & 2 pr light wash & 5 pr in white for summer); wide leg (1 pr).   I also got 2 pair of pants in a black pointe fabric for non-jean use. 
***I don’t have any yoga/lululemonpants.  
*I don’t have any other pants 
*I have short legs and need petite length pants (finding jeans that fit is tough but finding them in petite is the stuff of nightmares)
*please don’t kick me off this thread.....
*I don’t expect to need any new jeans for at least a year, maybe two.....or longer


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> My confession:
> I’ve lost about ten lbs walking daily for 4-8 miles. My jeans were too big. I went all OCD and loaded up for possibly the rest of my life.  I bought: high-waist straight legs (4 pr dark wash) slim legs ankle length (4 pr dark wash & 2 pr light wash & 5 pr in white for summer); wide leg (1 pr).   I also got 2 pair of pants in a black pointe fabric for non-jean use.
> ***I don’t have any yoga/lululemonpants.
> *I don’t have any other pants
> *I have short legs and need petite length pants (finding jeans that fit is tough but finding them in petite is the stuff of nightmares)
> *please don’t kick me off this thread.....
> *I don’t expect to need any new jeans for at least a year, maybe two.....or longer


A few years ago I bought a pair of jeans that fit perfectly. I wore them a lot! The place I got them from didn't have the style anymore. I started to get worried I would wear them out. I went jeans shopping and found another brand and style that fit almost the same. I bought them in 4 washes. Then a little while later, the first place brought back the style so I bought 2 more. Then when I cleaned out the closet, I found a few more pairs that work - I don't like them as well - but I feel I should keep them to have options. Plus my daughter gave me 3 pairs she didn't want anymore. So now I have enough jeans for several years, I think.


----------



## TankerToad

First !!! A huge congrats to both of you for the hard work and success of  losing the weight - that was my journey last year- and while on my journey clothes I might buy  would be too big within months - so I stopped buying—
New clothes that is 
Have now plateaued and slowly altering clothes to my new size that I think I’ll be for awhile - a few items at a time- and really thinking about any new items —
This size change can be inspiration to purge and regroup 
Rethink your style 
A relief and a responsibility -


----------



## momasaurus

whateve said:


> A few years ago I bought a pair of jeans that fit perfectly. I wore them a lot! The place I got them from didn't have the style anymore. I started to get worried I would wear them out. I went jeans shopping and found another brand and style that fit almost the same. I bought them in 4 washes. Then a little while later, the first place brought back the style so I bought 2 more. Then when I cleaned out the closet, I found a few more pairs that work - I don't like them as well - but I feel I should keep them to have options. Plus my daughter gave me 3 pairs she didn't want anymore. So now I have enough jeans for several years, I think.


Haha! But jeans that fit are so hard to find. You're in a great position! Why not keep them all and rotate through them? When you wear a pair that aren't absolutely fabulous, toss them onto your donation pile.


----------



## momasaurus

And yes, congrats to all who have lost weight!!


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> My suggestion:
> If you think the pants might fit later,  at least remove them from your daily closet. Otherwise, it will look like you have lots to wear but it will be somewhat of an illusion, as they can’t be worn now.
> Put them where you don’t have to see them daily.  You can always move them permanently out later.



Hmmmm ok, let me think how I can group things I wear from things I might end up wearing again.


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> My confession:
> I’ve lost about ten lbs walking daily for 4-8 miles. My jeans were too big. I went all OCD and loaded up for possibly the rest of my life.  I bought: high-waist straight legs (4 pr dark wash) slim legs ankle length (4 pr dark wash & 2 pr light wash & 5 pr in white for summer); wide leg (1 pr).   I also got 2 pair of pants in a black pointe fabric for non-jean use.
> ***I don’t have any yoga/lululemonpants.
> *I don’t have any other pants
> *I have short legs and need petite length pants (finding jeans that fit is tough but finding them in petite is the stuff of nightmares)
> *please don’t kick me off this thread.....
> *I don’t expect to need any new jeans for at least a year, maybe two.....or longer



LOL you bought what you think you will need and knowing you, you will ruthlessly divest when ready 

I also used to be on side of buying many at once.... especially during the period when cropped pants are in so they look my length


----------



## doloresmia

momasaurus said:


> Haha! But jeans that fit are so hard to find. You're in a great position! Why not keep them all and rotate through them? When you wear a pair that aren't absolutely fabulous, toss them onto your donation pile.



Jeans and bras are tough for me too


----------



## tarheelap

doloresmia said:


> Anyone out there still? I have lost about 3-4 inches of myself since I started which means many clothes - particularly pants - too big
> 
> Note that during my early months of closet clean out I already mainly have things that bring joy or are staples I wear all the time ...
> 
> Discussion please
> - ruthlessly pare down the closet. Loose pants make me look like a clown
> - wait since likely to regain the weight... this is the thinnest I have been as an adult.
> - other
> 
> I have bought two pairs of pants that fit properly for those times I can’t wear Lululemon [emoji3] not going to add more for the time being



Great job! I lost a bit of weight years ago and went through the same thought process. The experts say to get rid of the clothes that are too big, but I needed a "just in case" assortment. I was so happy that I kept some of those old favorites when I got pregnant! Later, the passing of time/changing styles made it easy to evaluate my emergency closet and cull. For example, I kept some really nice designer jeans in a box in the attic labelled with my smallest size. Later, I realized that the low rise boot cut styles weren't in style anymore, so I could easily let them go. Have fun and enjoy your healthier you!


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> First !!! A huge congrats to both of you for the hard work and success of  losing the weight - that was my journey last year- and while on my journey clothes I might buy  would be too big within months - so I stopped buying—
> New clothes that is
> Have now plateaued and slowly altering clothes to my new size that I think I’ll be for awhile - a few items at a time- and really thinking about any new items —
> This size change can be inspiration to purge and regroup
> Rethink your style
> A relief and a responsibility -



Hugs! You too doll!!!!

Pants may not be tailorable. Generally I think I might have lost too much weight for some cuts to not require complete restructuring

Rethinking style is interesting.... hmmmm. Right now my style is mainly athleisure and if going to a meeting, black ponte pants and ribbed long or short sleeve sweater with flats, boots or heels. I found some serviceable pants and sweater from banana republic that will do me until my weight stabilizes 




Ok, so on the restyling question
1. Am rectangle body shape, not figure 8 as I thought
2. Pretty proportional for torso and legs - so not long legged or long torso’d
3. Normal style is wide leg or cropped pants
4. Have not worn anything shorter than midi length for dresses and skirts for years as like to move fast and baring the knee requires pumps which I am less speedy in.

Options?
Have considered fitted flared dresses, but point back to the limited comfortable and speedy shoe options

Not buying anything for a long time, just contemplating for fun!


----------



## doloresmia

tarheelap said:


> Great job! I lost a bit of weight years ago and went through the same thought process. The experts say to get rid of the clothes that are too big, but I needed a "just in case" assortment. I was so happy that I kept some of those old favorites when I got pregnant! Later, the passing of time/changing styles made it easy to evaluate my emergency closet and cull. For example, I kept some really nice designer jeans in a box in the attic labelled with my smallest size. Later, I realized that the low rise boot cut styles weren't in style anymore, so I could easily let them go. Have fun and enjoy your healthier you!



Thank you!!!! Focusing on lifestyle change so moving from a diet mentality 

I have also realized by the time I need some of my fancy gear fashion will have moved on so that weighs on me


----------



## V0N1B2

Taking the clothes to a tailor is not an option?


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> Hugs! You too doll!!!!
> 
> Pants may not be tailorable. Generally I think I might have lost too much weight for some cuts to not require complete restructuring
> 
> Rethinking style is interesting.... hmmmm. Right now my style is mainly athleisure and if going to a meeting, black ponte pants and ribbed long or short sleeve sweater with flats, boots or heels. I found some serviceable pants and sweater from banana republic that will do me until my weight stabilizes
> 
> View attachment 4396214
> 
> 
> Ok, so on the restyling question
> 1. Am rectangle body shape, not figure 8 as I thought
> 2. Pretty proportional for torso and legs - so not long legged or long torso’d
> 3. Normal style is wide leg or cropped pants
> 4. Have not worn anything shorter than midi length for dresses and skirts for years as like to move fast and baring the knee requires pumps which I am less speedy in.
> 
> Options?
> Have considered fitted flared dresses, but point back to the limited comfortable and speedy shoe options
> 
> Not buying anything for a long time, just contemplating for fun!
> 
> View attachment 4396236



Love & Love this dress- have you tried this style on? The stretch, more leg exposing shorter length and kicky silhouette may be just the thing !!
Funny, but not surprising this was the first new style I tried, too, after my initial weight loss.
Let me see if I can find  some photos:


----------



## doloresmia

V0N1B2 said:


> Taking the clothes to a tailor is not an option?



Hey there, I have lost enough weight where tailoring would mean full restructuring which may ruin the integrity.... so may not be worth doing. May test.


----------



## doloresmia

TankerToad said:


> Love & Love this dress- have you tried this style on? The stretch, more leg exposing shorter length and kicky silhouette may be just the thing !!
> Funny, but not surprising this was the first new style I tried, too, after my initial weight loss.
> Let me see if I can find  some photos:



No, just internet level window shopping for now. No need for clothing like this yet [emoji3] just planning for my eventual re-emergence from my athleisure cocoon.

I would love to see photos if you can dig them out! As a shorty a lot of styles like this can be fabric overwhelming, but this one looks so sharp

Hugs!


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> No, just internet level window shopping for now. No need for clothing like this yet [emoji3] just planning for my eventual re-emergence from my athleisure cocoon.
> 
> I would love to see photos if you can dig them out! As a shorty a lot of styles like this can be fabric overwhelming, but this one looks so sharp
> 
> Hugs![


----------



## Genie27

doloresmia said:


> Hugs! You too doll!!!!
> 
> Pants may not be tailorable. Generally I think I might have lost too much weight for some cuts to not require complete restructuring
> 
> Rethinking style is interesting.... hmmmm. Right now my style is mainly athleisure and if going to a meeting, black ponte pants and ribbed long or short sleeve sweater with flats, boots or heels. I found some serviceable pants and sweater from banana republic that will do me until my weight stabilizes
> 
> View attachment 4396214
> 
> 
> Ok, so on the restyling question
> 1. Am rectangle body shape, not figure 8 as I thought
> 2. Pretty proportional for torso and legs - so not long legged or long torso’d
> 3. Normal style is wide leg or cropped pants
> 4. Have not worn anything shorter than midi length for dresses and skirts for years as like to move fast and baring the knee requires pumps which I am less speedy in.
> 
> Options?
> Have considered fitted flared dresses, but point back to the limited comfortable and speedy shoe options
> 
> Not buying anything for a long time, just contemplating for fun!
> 
> View attachment 4396236


Ankle strap pumps were a game changer for me.


----------



## doloresmia

Genie27 said:


> Ankle strap pumps were a game changer for me.



Tamaramellon has some beautiful ones right now!


----------



## cafecreme15

Genie27 said:


> Ankle strap pumps were a game changer for me.


I love ankle strap shoes! I think these are universally flattering as the serve to greatly elongate the leg line for basically everyone.


----------



## grietje

doloresmia said:


> Hey there, I have lost enough weight where tailoring would mean full restructuring which may ruin the integrity.... so may not be worth doing. May test.



DH is running into this problem.  He lost enough where had to buy new suits.  And his weight loss continues and it looks as if the suits we recently bought won't be able to be altered.  It's a good problem to have but frustrating since the things he's bought are quite nice.  As I'm sure your things are.


----------



## grietje

I did another mini-assessment of my closet.  I had two dresses--completely functional and still in decent shape but I think they were outdated style wise.  Not that anyone in my office would notice, but I was feeling they were tired from a style perspective (print dress with contrast lower hem).  I just want a cleaner look.  And a few other items that simply don't give me joy.

I am hemming two existing dresses to extend their life.  But I wanted to check, are hi-lo hems out? 

And an update on my 25 things for 2019: I'm up to 18.  (I'm not counting gifts just things I am buying.)  So 7 items left with 7.5 months to go.  It's not looking good but I'm not giving up yet.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I did another mini-assessment of my closet.  I had two dresses--completely functional and still in decent shape but I think they were outdated style wise.  Not that anyone in my office would notice, but I was feeling they were tired from a style perspective (print dress with contrast lower hem).  I just want a cleaner look.  And a few other items that simply don't give me joy.
> 
> I am hemming two existing dresses to extend their life.  But I wanted to check, are hi-lo hems out?
> 
> And an update on my 25 things for 2019: I'm up to 18.  (I'm not counting gifts just things I am buying.)  So 7 items left with 7.5 months to go.  It's not looking good but I'm not giving up yet.



We are with you! Isn’t it the thoughtfulness that counts?


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> DH is running into this problem.  He lost enough where had to buy new suits.  And his weight loss continues and it looks as if the suits we recently bought won't be able to be altered.  It's a good problem to have but frustrating since the things he's bought are quite nice.  As I'm sure your things are.



Yup, good problem to have.... not complaining about that part, just not wanting to acquire too fast or too much.


----------



## whateve

I just bagged up some clothes I had held out to sell. I decided it isn't worth my time or trouble to try to sell them. A charity is coming next week to pick up a bunch of stuff.


----------



## grietje

I have blown the 25 items for 2019.  I am at 38 so far.

I am trying to abide by the 1-in-1-out policy so I'm not adding bulk to my closet. I've just had a bit of a shift in what I'm wanting to wear. I hate to say it but my beloved Hawaiian print sundresses feel a bit too whimsical so I'm wanting some simpler clothing.  And I've gone a bit of a BV bender too.

I hope you're all well and happy and healthy.  Several of you were losing weight which was having an impact on the closet.  This continues to be a challenge for DH.  He's really trimming down and it's a total PITA for his wardrobe.  Not much fits and he's having to buy more.  But what does he do if he's not sure he's 'done?'  A very good problem to have, but a challenge nonetheless.


----------



## whateve

grietje said:


> I have blown the 25 items for 2019.  I am at 38 so far.
> 
> I am trying to abide by the 1-in-1-out policy so I'm not adding bulk to my closet. I've just had a bit of a shift in what I'm wanting to wear. I hate to say it but my beloved Hawaiian print sundresses feel a bit too whimsical so I'm wanting some simpler clothing.  And I've gone a bit of a BV bender too.
> 
> I hope you're all well and happy and healthy.  Several of you were losing weight which was having an impact on the closet.  This continues to be a challenge for DH.  He's really trimming down and it's a total PITA for his wardrobe.  Not much fits and he's having to buy more.  But what does he do if he's not sure he's 'done?'  A very good problem to have, but a challenge nonetheless.


I never set myself a limit for this year. I didn't think I could stick to it. But if I had, I would be doing great. So far this year, I have bought 12 items, if you don't count underwear. But I don't shop much except when we travel or my daughter comes to visit. Next month, we are going to be traveling so I might be buying a lot.

Organizing my closet has made me realize how much I own, and how much I don't need. I'm going to try to be more mindful when I shop, only focusing on things I need, like comfortable flats.


----------



## zinacef

I have actually gone through my closet and stacks of unworn clothes.  I have donated everything that is not me anymore some mostly new.  The criteria I’m following is what and where I am now as a person.  My clothes now is more focused on comfort and so much simpler.  It really helped me got rid of things I don’t need or wear anymore.


----------



## doloresmia

grietje said:


> I have blown the 25 items for 2019.  I am at 38 so far.
> 
> I am trying to abide by the 1-in-1-out policy so I'm not adding bulk to my closet. I've just had a bit of a shift in what I'm wanting to wear. I hate to say it but my beloved Hawaiian print sundresses feel a bit too whimsical so I'm wanting some simpler clothing.  And I've gone a bit of a BV bender too.
> 
> I hope you're all well and happy and healthy.  Several of you were losing weight which was having an impact on the closet.  This continues to be a challenge for DH.  He's really trimming down and it's a total PITA for his wardrobe.  Not much fits and he's having to buy more.  But what does he do if he's not sure he's 'done?'  A very good problem to have, but a challenge nonetheless.



Luckily women’s clothes tend to have elastene in them, I don’t know about mens. This allows you to size up or down a lot more easily.

I have lost track of my purchases. Justification is I needed new things since losing weight AND i consigned or donated an exponential ratio, so still trying to end with less.

There is more I could divest but I like the pieces so much.... like a pair of super wide legged wool Joseph pants that are really big on me now, and I no longer have the lifestyle but are AWESOME


----------



## doloresmia

zinacef said:


> I have actually gone through my closet and stacks of unworn clothes.  I have donated everything that is not me anymore some mostly new.  The criteria I’m following is what and where I am now as a person.  My clothes now is more focused on comfort and so much simpler.  It really helped me got rid of things I don’t need or wear anymore.



Yes this strategy is where I need to get.... but still trying to get rid of the elements of me that are not who I want to be as a person [emoji16]


----------



## netter

I keep a special hamper in my closet for things I have finished with. When it is full, I donate the contents to my local Hospital Auxiliary charity shop. I last donated this past Sunday, as, conveniently, the shop accepts donations seven days a week. My wardrobe only consists of clothing and accessories that look great on me. I am donating a hamper full about every three months.


----------



## essiedub

zinacef said:


> I have actually gone through my closet and stacks of unworn clothes.  I have donated everything that is not me anymore some mostly new.  The *criteria I’m following is what and where I am now as a person*.  My clothes now is more focused on comfort and so much simpler.  It really helped me got rid of things I don’t need or wear anymore.






netter said:


> I keep a special hamper in my closet for things I have finished with. When it is full, I donate the contents to my local Hospital Auxiliary charity shop. I last donated this past Sunday, as, conveniently, the shop accepts donations seven days a week. My *wardrobe only consists of clothing and accessories that look great on me*. I am donating a hamper full about every three months.




These are great criteria. Ok I am motivated


----------



## diane278

I haven’t bought any clothing this month. This is a major accomplishment for me.


----------



## netter

diane278 said:


> I haven’t bought any clothing this month. This is a major accomplishment for me.


Me too. I've put myself on ban island for a while. I've just come through a necessary buying spree for updating everything from work clothes to booties to new eyewear. Now it's time to stop and live with and ENJOY what I have. I really needed all of these purchases though.


----------



## diane278

Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....
> View attachment 4445564
> 
> View attachment 4445565


It sounds like they take all the fun out of picking your own clothes. I wouldn't be invited to join either!


----------



## Genie27

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....
> View attachment 4445564
> 
> View attachment 4445565


My $5 version is the DIY Stylebook app. It helps me see wardrobe gaps, has a packing list feature and I also created a folder for one-off items like sunscreens and other misc beauty products so I can keep notes.


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> It sounds like they take all the fun out of picking your own clothes. I wouldn't be invited to join either!


I found it amusing.....although I can’t relate to it at all. Even at 5 years old, I was resistant to my mother putting outfits together for me, so perhaps I’m not a good candidate anyway.


----------



## ladysarah

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....
> View attachment 4445564
> 
> View attachment 4445565


 This is really for someone who has NO time whatever to devote to their wardrobe. Money won't solve this problem, get your priorities right people.


----------



## festus

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....
> View attachment 4445564
> 
> View attachment 4445565



Oh this is really funny!  

I'm back after a bit of a TPF hiatus.  Finally all caught up with everyone's posts.  Lots of purging at my end, and a few purchases- this year it's been three dresses, two pairs of sandals, 2 140 H silks and one 70cm silk. 
On the purge front, I've cleared up an entire drawer in a filing cabinet at home.
I've missed you lovely minimalists!


----------



## momasaurus

festus said:


> Oh this is really funny!
> 
> I'm back after a bit of a TPF hiatus.  Finally all caught up with everyone's posts.  Lots of purging at my end, and a few purchases- this year it's been three dresses, two pairs of sandals, 2 140 H silks and one 70cm silk.
> On the purge front, I've cleared up an entire drawer in a filing cabinet at home.
> I've missed you lovely minimalists!


Bravo on the filing cabinet. I am awash in papers, trying to digitize a lot of work material (freelancer here) to minimize paper clutter!!! But making progress.


----------



## bagnut1

As I wrestle (yet, yet again) with what to keep for summer this year, I am really sort of wishing I could have kept my closet like this.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> As I wrestle (yet, yet again) with what to keep for summer this year, I am really sort of wishing I could have kept my closet like this.
> View attachment 4446900


I’d like to get rid of my clothing and hang art in my closet. Unfortunately, I don’t think the Lady Godiva look would work for me. My hair is not long or thick enough to provide adequate cover and my horse is long gone from my life, so there you have it....


----------



## tealocean

bagnut1 said:


> As I wrestle (yet, yet again) with what to keep for summer this year, I am really sort of wishing I could have kept my closet like this.
> View attachment 4446900





diane278 said:


> I’d like to get rid of my clothing and hang art in my closet. Unfortunately, I don’t think the Lady Godiva look would work for me. My hair is not long or thick enough to provide adequate cover and my horse is long gone from my life, so there you have it....


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> As I wrestle (yet, yet again) with what to keep for summer this year, I am really sort of wishing I could have kept my closet like this.
> View attachment 4446900


I can’t stop going back and looking at that clean empty white space.....I feel another purge coming on.....


----------



## scivolare

doloresmia said:


> Hugs! You too doll!!!!
> 
> Pants may not be tailorable. Generally I think I might have lost too much weight for some cuts to not require complete restructuring
> 
> Rethinking style is interesting.... hmmmm. Right now my style is mainly athleisure and if going to a meeting, black ponte pants and ribbed long or short sleeve sweater with flats, boots or heels. I found some serviceable pants and sweater from banana republic that will do me until my weight stabilizes
> 
> View attachment 4396214
> 
> 
> Ok, so on the restyling question
> 1. Am rectangle body shape, not figure 8 as I thought
> 2. Pretty proportional for torso and legs - so not long legged or long torso’d
> 3. Normal style is wide leg or cropped pants
> 4. Have not worn anything shorter than midi length for dresses and skirts for years as like to move fast and baring the knee requires pumps which I am less speedy in.
> 
> Options?
> Have considered fitted flared dresses, but point back to the limited comfortable and speedy shoe options
> 
> Not buying anything for a long time, just contemplating for fun!
> 
> View attachment 4396236


I'm really late, but what are these mules?


----------



## diane278

scivolare said:


> I'm really late, but what are these mules?


Mules are a shoe style that have no backs.


----------



## scivolare

diane278 said:


> Mules are a shoe style that have no backs.
> View attachment 4447772
> View attachment 4447773
> View attachment 4447778


Yes, I know what mules are lol. I wear them 3-4 days a week . I meant what are the ones that @doloresmia shared in her post from April.

Thanks though!


----------



## diane278

scivolare said:


> Yes, I know what mules are lol. I wear them 3-4 days a week . I meant what are the ones that @doloresmia shared in her post from April.
> 
> Thanks though!


Sorry!  I’m blaming this on cognitive decline....


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....
> View attachment 4445564
> 
> View attachment 4445565




What publication/date was this,if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## diane278

BagsNBaguettes said:


> What publication/date was this,if you don't mind my asking?


I’m almost positive it was Vogue, but I just checked and it’s already been thrown out.......it would have been the issue that was on the newsstands the third week of May.


----------



## doloresmia

scivolare said:


> I'm really late, but what are these mules?


hiya! These mules are hermes tangeria

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/tangeria-mule-H191058ZvA3360/


----------



## scivolare

doloresmia said:


> hiya! These mules are hermes tangeria
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/tangeria-mule-H191058ZvA3360/


They're stunning - thank you!


----------



## diane278

Finally forced myself to try on all my Eileen Fisher dresses. Sending 5 to EF Renew. Only one of them has been worn. 
https://www.eileenfisherrenew.com/


----------



## diane278

More purging. Took a big batch to the cancer society store this afternoon. Included two raincoats that I was sure I’d wear but never did. Not buying any new clothing last month was good for me. I don’t need anything. I do still need to let go of more things that I just haven’t worn. I keep coming across things I don’t even remember buying.  Guess I was a Stepford Shopper.


----------



## ElainePG

diane278 said:


> Finally forced myself to try on all my Eileen Fisher dresses. Sending 5 to EF Renew. Only one of them has been worn.
> https://www.eileenfisherrenew.com/


I don’t know about EF renew. How does it work? I’ve donated a number of my EF pieces that were too large on me, but they just went to my local cancer thrift shop. Is EF renew better?


----------



## diane278

ElainePG said:


> I don’t know about EF renew. How does it work? I’ve donated a number of my EF pieces that were too large on me, but they just went to my local cancer thrift shop. Is EF renew better?


Check out the website as it explains what they do.  Clothing thats new, or like new, is cleaned and sold at a steep discount on the site. Some items are combined and made into felt and then into new clothing. I think they pay $5 for each item sent in. https://www.eileenfisherrenew.com/  Basically, they give clothes a new life....


----------



## GoStanford

diane278 said:


> Here’s a club I won’t be invited to join.  Oh, well....I guess I’ll live....


I saw that article too!  It's the recent issue with Zendaya on the cover.  I am aging out of the Vogue demographic and don't recognize the names of as many brands as I used to.  This service sounded interesting but certainly is beyond any closet needs I have at this time.

Enjoying catching up on this thread.


----------



## GoStanford

festus said:


> ...and a few purchases- this year it's been three dresses, two pairs of sandals, 2 140 H silks and one 70cm silk.


At first I read this quickly as two-thousand-one-hundred-and-forty H silks and I was blown away.  Now I get it!


----------



## GoStanford

ElainePG said:


> I don’t know about EF renew. How does it work? I’ve donated a number of my EF pieces that were too large on me, but they just went to my local cancer thrift shop. Is EF renew better?


You can also donate items directly in EF stores, and they will take care of sending them in for you, and will give you a store credit for $5 per item (I believe it's the same as on the Renew website).  I have a lovely silk jacket I got on the EF Renew website.  The silk feels new and the only flaw I found, after wearing it, was that the hem was pressed in place but not stitched.  I need to take it to a tailor to fix that, but otherwise it's perfect.

I received a sweater from Renew that had a hole in it, and their customer service was really good about taking it back.  I like the idea of their company working on their own materials, as they have the expertise to update and repair the garments that can be reworn.


----------



## ElainePG

diane278 said:


> Check out the website as it explains what they do.  Clothing thats new, or like new, is cleaned and sold at a steep discount on the site. Some items are combined and made into felt and then into new clothing. I think they pay $5 for each item sent in. https://www.eileenfisherrenew.com/  Basically, they give clothes a new life....


This is terrific!


----------



## festus

GoStanford said:


> At first I read this quickly as two-thousand-one-hundred-and-forty H silks and I was blown away.  Now I get it!



I love scarves but that's a high number even for me!!!


----------



## ladysarah

festus said:


> I love scarves but that's a high number even for me!!!


----------



## WingNut

Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty!
Had to empty it out completely while we built laundry behind it, and contractor is building custom drawer units and hanging areas. Everything has been distributed to other rooms. What‘s going to make it interesting is when it‘s all done and I get to move back in. As I‘ve had to do the semi-naked scamper from room to room to dress myself for work in the morning, I‘ve been picking a few easy pieces to wear regularly. Those are their items that will initially make their way back into their new home. What‘s left over, I might be able to unload! Here‘s how it looks now....


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty!
> Had to empty it out completely while we built laundry behind it, and contractor is building custom drawer units and hanging areas. Everything has been distributed to other rooms. What‘s going to make it interesting is when it‘s all done and I get to move back in. As I‘ve had to do the semi-naked scamper from room to room to dress myself for work in the morning, I‘ve been picking a few easy pieces to wear regularly. Those are their items that will initially make their way back into their new home. What‘s left over, I might be able to unload! Here‘s how it looks now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466304
> View attachment 4466305
> View attachment 4466306
> View attachment 4466307
> View attachment 4466308


What a wonderful space!  I thought I remembered seeing pics you posted when it had clothes in it - what a great opportunity to get exactly what you want!  Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## diane278

WingNut said:


> Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty!
> Had to empty it out completely while we built laundry behind it, and contractor is building custom drawer units and hanging areas. Everything has been distributed to other rooms. What‘s going to make it interesting is when it‘s all done and I get to move back in. As I‘ve had to do the semi-naked scamper from room to room to dress myself for work in the morning, I‘ve been picking a few easy pieces to wear regularly. Those are their items that will initially make their way back into their new home. What‘s left over, I might be able to unload! Here‘s how it looks now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466304
> View attachment 4466305
> View attachment 4466306
> View attachment 4466307
> View attachment 4466308


I’m so excited for you! What a great space to work with.....please keep posting photos as it develops.....


----------



## FugitiveRouge

WingNut said:


> Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty


 Haha. This made me chuckle. How exciting to create a new beginning!


----------



## momasaurus

WingNut said:


> Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty!
> Had to empty it out completely while we built laundry behind it, and contractor is building custom drawer units and hanging areas. Everything has been distributed to other rooms. What‘s going to make it interesting is when it‘s all done and I get to move back in. As I‘ve had to do the semi-naked scamper from room to room to dress myself for work in the morning, I‘ve been picking a few easy pieces to wear regularly. Those are their items that will initially make their way back into their new home. What‘s left over, I might be able to unload! Here‘s how it looks now....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4466304
> View attachment 4466305
> View attachment 4466306
> View attachment 4466307
> View attachment 4466308


Fabulous! I think we are all going to envy your opportunities to downsize, regroup, and reorganize everything!!


----------



## suedoc

WingNut said:


> Hi All, I‘m popping in to say I have reached the pinnacle of minimalism in my closet: It is completely empty!
> Had to empty it out completely while we built laundry behind it, and contractor is building custom drawer units and hanging areas. Everything has been distributed to other rooms. What‘s going to make it interesting is when it‘s all done and I get to move back in. As I‘ve had to do the semi-naked scamper from room to room to dress myself for work in the morning, I‘ve been picking a few easy pieces to wear regularly. Those are their items that will initially make their way back into their new home. What‘s left over, I might be able to unload! Here‘s how it looks now....



How exciting! Looking forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> What a wonderful space!  I thought I remembered seeing pics you posted when it had clothes in it - what a great opportunity to get exactly what you want!  Can't wait to see how it turns out.





diane278 said:


> I’m so excited for you! What a great space to work with.....please keep posting photos as it develops.....





FugitiveRouge said:


> Haha. This made me chuckle. How exciting to create a new beginning!





momasaurus said:


> Fabulous! I think we are all going to envy your opportunities to downsize, regroup, and reorganize everything!!





suedoc said:


> How exciting! Looking forward to seeing the completed project.



I’ll be sure to post photos once it’s done and before everything has been moved back in! It’s quite a hassle right now, not to mention $$$ as it’s all being custom built! Can’t wait till it’s done as I’ve been VERY strict with my no-buy and selling things to help fund this. ugh....


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> I’ll be sure to post photos once it’s done and before everything has been moved back in! It’s quite a hassle right now, not to mention $$$ as it’s all being custom built! Can’t wait till it’s done as I’ve been VERY strict with my no-buy and selling things to help fund this. ugh....


If you find an opportunity to post while it's under construction I am sure I would not be alone in enjoying seeing the progress.

My own closet is a custom job but from one of the big companies, so not truly "whatever you can imagine" custom (also it's a fraction of the size of yours!).  I would live vicariously through your project!


----------



## Doribelle

Not necessarily minimalist but Its tidy because I'm in the process of moving.  There's about 20 tops still yet to be hung but thought I'd share anyway   I love looking at peoples closets so here ya go!


----------



## GoStanford

How is everybody doing with streamlining clothing/possessions/closet contents?  I check over here and in the Marie Kondo thread.  Right now our living room/play area is taken over by crafts, Legos, and other little things.  I need to figure out how to store this stuff when it's not used, but without buying heavy furniture.  And I've tried the clear plastic bin approach - we have quite a few of those scattered around.  Makes me feel like I'm back in a college dorm, but it does corral stuff.


----------



## diane278

I’m on my endless loop of binge and purge.


----------



## scarf1

So far in 2019 , 11 items out but 15 items IN.  So I haven’t met my at least one out for every new item.
On the other hand, during 2018 it was 56 items OUT, 50 items IN.
So I have been consuming at a much reduced rate this year.


----------



## GoStanford

scarf1 said:


> So far in 2019 , 11 items out but 15 items IN.  So I haven’t met my at least one out for every new item.
> On the other hand, during 2018 it was 56 items OUT, 50 items IN.
> So I have been consuming at a much reduced rate this year.


I'm impressed with your diligence in tracking all this.  How do you keep notes?  I have been falling down the rabbit hole of the internet for jewelry shopping.  I keep telling myself it takes up much less space than most other things, and now with so many retailer websites with good photos, it's really easy to browse over sites like Etsy and find something suitable.  

Honestly I think I need to get off the internet for a while.


----------



## scarf1

GoStanford said:


> I'm impressed with your diligence in tracking all this.  How do you keep notes?  I have been falling down the rabbit hole of the internet for jewelry shopping.  I keep telling myself it takes up much less space than most other things, and now with so many retailer websites with good photos, it's really easy to browse over sites like Etsy and find something suitable.
> 
> Honestly I think I need to get off the internet for a while.


I just use notes on my iPad ( or you could use phone). I create a note- as I toss things, I add to list and increment the total, as I add things, do the same. I created a new note for each year.


----------



## GoStanford

scarf1 said:


> I just use notes on my iPad ( or you could use phone). I create a note- as I toss things, I add to list and increment the total, as I add things, do the same. I created a new note for each year.


I'm doing something similar as of the last few months, keeping an Evernote monthly log of my elective purchases and consignments.  I keep approximate track of the dollar value, but I also like the idea of tallying the total number of items to get a sense of the net flow of things.  Thanks!


----------



## WingNut

GoStanford said:


> I'm doing something similar as of the last few months, keeping an Evernote monthly log of my elective purchases and consignments.  I keep approximate track of the dollar value, but I also like the idea of tallying the total number of items to get a sense of the net flow of things.  Thanks!



All of these tips are so helpful. Except for work clothes, the purchase of which I‘ve kept to a bare minimum, I‘ve kept a spreadsheet of ins (Bal Moto jacket from Yoogi‘s, for example) vs. outs (bunch of stuff sold through consignment, including a pair of diamond studs I wasn‘t in love with and hope to replace). I‘m a good several $$$$ in the black, which is helping fund the closet build. Speaking of which, some components will be brought in for fitting and I‘ll be able to post some photos very soon!


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> All of these tips are so helpful. Except for work clothes, the purchase of which I‘ve kept to a bare minimum, I‘ve kept a spreadsheet of ins (Bal Moto jacket from Yoogi‘s, for example) vs. outs (bunch of stuff sold through consignment, including a pair of diamond studs I wasn‘t in love with and hope to replace). I‘m a good several $$$$ in the black, which is helping fund the closet build. Speaking of which, some components will be brought in for fitting and I‘ll be able to post some photos very soon!


Pretty impressive when you can say you are in the black from consignment!


----------



## WingNut

doloresmia said:


> Pretty impressive when you can say you are in the black from consignment!


Of course, the lead up to that from prior years‘ purchases were quite RED


----------



## WingNut

Ok, closet build photos!


2 of the walls have some structure going in. Wall to left (East) will have shoe shelves to the right of the drawers. Wall ahead will have a matching drawer unit to the right 30“, with open shelving in between. That wall gets a counter on top and glass display shelves on top of that. Not sure if we want to do glass cabinets over the shelves or not...maybe. Lighting along strip where the white marks are on slanted wall. Thinking of a cool wall-covering on the walls that are open in the shelves ( so back of shelves ), but not on hanging parts because I think that would be a waste and it would be mostly hidden.

The other 2 walls (not shown) will be hi-low hanging for me and DH and some cabinetry/drawers....


----------



## GoStanford

WingNut said:


> Ok, closet build photos!


That flooring looks beautiful.  I'm a big fan of hardwood floors as they are easy to sweep clean and look very fresh.  I grew up in homes with carpet for the most part, but now we have wood floors and I really like them (except when it's chilly).


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> Ok, closet build photos!
> 
> 
> 2 of the walls have some structure going in. Wall to left (East) will have shoe shelves to the right of the drawers. Wall ahead will have a matching drawer unit to the right 30“, with open shelving in between. That wall gets a counter on top and glass display shelves on top of that. Not sure if we want to do glass cabinets over the shelves or not...maybe. Lighting along strip where the white marks are on slanted wall. Thinking of a cool wall-covering on the walls that are open in the shelves ( so back of shelves ), but not on hanging parts because I think that would be a waste and it would be mostly hidden.
> 
> The other 2 walls (not shown) will be hi-low hanging for me and DH and some cabinetry/drawers....
> View attachment 4486342
> View attachment 4486343
> View attachment 4486341


Very nice!  This is going to be gorgeous - good luck with continued installation and thanks for sharing!


----------



## WingNut

GoStanford said:


> That flooring looks beautiful.  I'm a big fan of hardwood floors as they are easy to sweep clean and look very fresh.  I grew up in homes with carpet for the most part, but now we have wood floors and I really like them (except when it's chilly).



Thanks. We built this house 11 years ago and that’s the standard ash/clear stain on the closet/bedroom floors. It’s sadly taken on a very yellow cast and I wanted to re-finish it (but then I’d have to do everything upstairs) and that’s not in the cards now. I generally hate carpets....they are traps and magnets for dirt & dust. And we have dogs! Dust bunnies abound (dogs won’t hunt those...). We’ll put a rug in the middle and an island on top.


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> Very nice!  This is going to be gorgeous - good luck with continued installation and thanks for sharing!


Thanks and you’re welcome! I’m so excited I could kiss the builder. He’s very excited about this also. It’s all furniture-quality walnut cabinetry... We are trying to save $$ where possible and spend where necessary.  I’m still working on the upper shelf area (will be a glass shelf to let light through).

This morning we decided on what do do about the corner. It’s a 35x35” corner (with smaller opening) that I hope to be able to use to store boots/bags. Decided with contractor this AM that a lazy-Susan type of fixture inside with the top part at about counter-height (43”) would work if we put clips (like on pant hangers) around the perimeter of the upper circular part. Then I could hang OTK boots and bags from that. There are some fixtures online that I found but they either don’t fit or are poor quality.

Of course, as I go through this, I welcome to any and all suggestions that would make this a usable space.  Don’t want to be a thread-hog though, so if you think I should I’ll move this into its own.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Thanks and you’re welcome! I’m so excited I could kiss the builder. He’s very excited about this also. It’s all furniture-quality walnut cabinetry... We are trying to save $$ where possible and spend where necessary.  I’m still working on the upper shelf area (will be a glass shelf to let light through).
> 
> This morning we decided on what do do about the corner. It’s a 35x35” corner (with smaller opening) that I hope to be able to use to store boots/bags. Decided with contractor this AM that a lazy-Susan type of fixture inside with the top part at about counter-height (43”) would work if we put clips (like on pant hangers) around the perimeter of the upper circular part. Then I could hang OTK boots and bags from that. There are some fixtures online that I found but they either don’t fit or are poor quality.
> 
> Of course, as I go through this, I welcome to any and all suggestions that would make this a usable space.  Don’t want to be a thread-hog though, so if you think I should I’ll move this into its own.


I have no idea, just wanted to say I am here for the evolution!


----------



## diane278

WingNut said:


> Thanks and you’re welcome! I’m so excited I could kiss the builder. He’s very excited about this also. It’s all furniture-quality walnut cabinetry... We are trying to save $$ where possible and spend where necessary.  I’m still working on the upper shelf area (will be a glass shelf to let light through).
> 
> This morning we decided on what do do about the corner. It’s a 35x35” corner (with smaller opening) that I hope to be able to use to store boots/bags. Decided with contractor this AM that a lazy-Susan type of fixture inside with the top part at about counter-height (43”) would work if we put clips (like on pant hangers) around the perimeter of the upper circular part. Then I could hang OTK boots and bags from that. There are some fixtures online that I found but they either don’t fit or are poor quality.
> 
> Of course, as I go through this, I welcome to any and all suggestions that would make this a usable space.  Don’t want to be a thread-hog though, so if you think I should I’ll move this into its own.


I am loving that you’re including us! Thank you! What a luxurious space.


----------



## diane278

I feel a big bag purge coming on......wish me luck letting go of things I love but don’t use.....


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I feel a big bag purge coming on......wish me luck letting go of things I love but don’t use.....


I’m doing the same, but with my clothing! Good luck.. my mantra is do I absolutely adore this? I’m being ruthless!


----------



## WingNut

diane278 said:


> I feel a big bag purge coming on......wish me luck letting go of things I love but don’t use.....


Sell! And fund something on your wishlist!


----------



## LouiseCPH

I have enjoyed following this thread, but never contributed. Now I have occasion to, hoping that I am not breaking any rules: Presenting my new minimalist shoe closet AND bed!


----------



## diane278

LouiseCPH said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread, but never contributed. Now I have occasion to, hoping that I am not breaking any rules: Presenting my new minimalist shoe closet AND bed!


How nice!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I feel a big bag purge coming on......wish me luck letting go of things I love but don’t use.....


Good luck!  I am doing the same - it's hard even though I am letting go of one that I have had for over 3 years and have _never_used (!) and a couple of bags that have had just 1-2x/year uses.

The side effect is that I have returned to a couple of old classic favorites that I have been giving too little love.  So there's that (and a bit of free space for something new perhaps).


----------



## bagnut1

LouiseCPH said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread, but never contributed. Now I have occasion to, hoping that I am not breaking any rules: Presenting my new minimalist shoe closet AND bed!


Nice!  Your shoes are so neatly arranged and definitely tell a "wardrobe story" for you!


----------



## WingNut

LouiseCPH said:


> I have enjoyed following this thread, but never contributed. Now I have occasion to, hoping that I am not breaking any rules: Presenting my new minimalist shoe closet AND bed!




Love it...ingenious!


----------



## Doribelle

Closet update....Finally all moved in.  Again not necessarily minimalist, but tidy.  At least for now


----------



## Vintage Leather

I just came across this article about work uniforms and it made me think of this group:
https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> I just came across this article about work uniforms and it made me think of this group:
> https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened



I really enjoyed that article. Thanks for sharing. 
I continue to wear a climate appropriate version of my uniform daily....a tunic and pants. Maybe I’m on the right track....


----------



## Aerdem

Relevant article! I started paring down about a year and a half ago. No primary colors and more or less a work uniform. I stand firmly in the ‘I feel so liberated and at ease camp’. But, I understand how it could feel too restrained for others.

Unlike the women experimenters in the article, people around me _do _notice and _do _comment. I tend to wear a lot of monochromatic looks and a lot of black in the winter. Again, I love it and feel great.. it’s other people that seem to take issue with it. 

Does anyone else find that they have to explain themselves, and *often*!? I think it’s rude to question peoples’ choice of attire. And it’s just plain obnoxious. Ugh.

 In any event, I remain assured in my choices.


----------



## whateve

Vintage Leather said:


> I just came across this article about work uniforms and it made me think of this group:
> https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened


I'm like the woman who got bored with wearing the same thing every day. She wanted to express herself through her clothes. I enjoy clothes. I don't want any constraints on what I wear. But I can see how for some people it is a burden, and I wouldn't want to feel forced into buying a bunch of clothes just to keep up appearances.

I remember what people said about Hillary *******'s clothing. It was boring and uninspired. I understand the double standard, but I think the criticism came from women primarily. I think women were just hoping she would have a fashion style that could be admired.


----------



## whateve

Aerdem said:


> Relevant article! I started paring down about a year and a half ago. No primary colors and more or less a work uniform. I stand firmly in the ‘I feel so liberated and at ease camp’. But, I understand how it could feel too restrained for others.
> 
> Unlike the women experimenters in the article, people around me _do _notice and _do _comment. I tend to wear a lot of monochromatic looks and a lot of black in the winter. Again, I love it and feel great.. it’s other people that seem to take issue with it.
> 
> Does anyone else find that they have to explain themselves, and *often*!? I think it’s rude to question peoples’ choice of attire. And it’s just plain obnoxious. Ugh.
> 
> In any event, I remain assured in my choices.


I'm at the age where no one notices me so I rarely get comments on my clothing.


----------



## momasaurus

Wow, really interesting article and also the comments here. There is definitely a double standard for men/women.
@whateve : I hear you.  I also think I am perhaps dressing for myself alone. There is definitely an invisibility with age thing, unless you are Iris Apfel. I wear H scarves every day and sometimes I think "this is an amazing scarf and we look awesome together." But no one comments. 
Yet I wouldn't like to have to explain myself either, like @Aerdem. The criticism you get seems really rude and inappropriate.
So, IDK!


----------



## Aerdem

whateve said:


> I'm at the age where no one notices me so I rarely get comments on my clothing.


Well, I’m sure you look incredible. Anyone that’s on a forum having to do with luxury/style/fashion has an acute sense of their aesthetic.


----------



## Aerdem

momasaurus said:


> Wow, really interesting article and also the comments here. There is definitely a double standard for men/women.
> @whateve : I hear you.  I also think I am perhaps dressing for myself alone. There is definitely an invisibility with age thing, unless you are Iris Apfel. I wear H scarves every day and sometimes I think "this is an amazing scarf and we look awesome together." But no one comments.
> Yet I wouldn't like to have to explain myself either, like @Aerdem. The criticism you get seems really rude and inappropriate.
> So, IDK!



Yes- damned if you do, damned if you don’t. Not such unfamiliar territory as women unfortunately. I’ll just sit back, and smile in my resolve


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I'm at the age where no one notices me so I rarely get comments on my clothing.





momasaurus said:


> I also think I am perhaps dressing for myself alone. There is definitely an invisibility with age thing, unless you are Iris Apfel.


I, too, am often invisible.  Actually, it’s more accurate to say that I’m USUALLY invisible.


----------



## whateve

Aerdem said:


> Well, I’m sure you look incredible. Anyone that’s on a forum having to do with luxury/style/fashion has an acute sense of their aesthetic.


Thank you! It's actually freeing. I dress only to please myself and don't worry what anyone else thinks.


diane278 said:


> I, too, am often invisible.  Actually, it’s more accurate to say that I’m USUALLY invisible.


I'm sure I would notice you!


----------



## Vintage Leather

I am not invisible, but I think that is because I got angry when I hit my mid-30s.  I started dressing for myself and not to blend in.  By now, on the wrong side of 40, I have somehow managed to get a capsule wardrobe that is dominated by scarlet, shocking pink, royal purple and a verdant green.

After my last cleanout, I had:
16 dresses, 1 blazer, 1 cardigan, 6 tops, 6 skirts and 2 denims. 

Every time I see a minimalist blog or project33 wardrobe I feel odd because I am not that sort of minimalist.  
My work uniform is a fit and flare dress or a colorful skirt and black top, with chunky jewelry and an Hermes or Pucci scarf.


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> I am not invisible, but I think that is because I got angry when I hit my mid-30s.  I started dressing for myself and not to blend in.  By now, *on the wrong side of 40, *I have somehow managed to get a capsule wardrobe that is dominated by scarlet, shocking pink, royal purple and a verdant green. .


I think your wardrobe sounds great....and artistic. Being 6 months from 70, I’m realizing that I’m entering what may be a challenging decade fashion-wise.  My past fear (in my 50’s) was looking MDAL. Now I fear looking like Menopause, which is odd since I’ve been in actual menopause since I was 40 (nearly 30 years!) Not to mention, I can’t even define or describe my dreaded Menopause Fashion Look!  Perhaps it doesn’t exist.....except in my head.....


----------



## momasaurus

diane278 said:


> I think your wardrobe sounds great....and artistic. Being 6 months from 70, I’m realizing that I’m entering what may be a challenging decade fashion-wise.  My past fear (in my 50’s) was looking MDAL. Now I fear looking like Menopause, which is odd since I’ve been in actual menopause since I was 40 (nearly 30 years!) Not to mention, I can’t even define or describe my dreaded Menopause Fashion Look!  Perhaps it doesn’t exist.....except in my head.....


I'm surprised to read this. You've rocked your tunic and leggings look for a while, haven't you? And you look great in that silhouette. (I bought a linen tunic yesterday and thought of you!)
What do you think would be the fashion challenges ahead?


----------



## diane278

momasaurus said:


> I'm surprised to read this. You've rocked your tunic and leggings look for a while, haven't you? And you look great in that silhouette. (I bought a linen tunic yesterday and thought of you!)
> What do you think would be the fashion challenges ahead?


I still love my linen tunics over skinny jeans.......I’m thinking I just need to find some new shapes. I’ve discovered Vivid Linen and have recently gotten a few of their tunics.  Perhaps I’m just bored.  It’ll be 106 today so linen and lightweight woven Cotton really help in staying cool.  This heat zaps my energy.....


----------



## diane278

After much thought and staring into my closet, I decided the remedy was, as it always is: purge!  And purge I did. 
Tunics I was no longer reaching for, dresses that just never felt right, and some new pieces that I knew were mistakes but didn’t want to face.  Still undecided are the linen dresses I bought last year and wore with shorter leggings.  But I’m no longer wearing them on a regular basis so their days are numbered....hopefully in single digits. A couple of pieces received a stay-of-execution, but many got their marching orders. It was definitely a good experience.....as it always is.
 I just love that pile of empty hangers piled on the bed when it’s over.


----------



## grietje

@WingNut, the closet remodel is exciting!  It looks like it'll be fabulous.

My quest for 25 items is not going well.  As of today I'm at 53 items--5 are bags, 4 are SLGs, 7 are pairs of shoes, 9 are exercise shorts or tops, and the rest were clothes (tees and dresses mostly but a couple of summer weight sweaters).  I have done a couple of light assessments and donated pieces but I doubt I'm net neutral.  Bags wise, I sold some pieces but acquired also. There I think I'm one under.

I'm considering retirement and that may change things a lot for me. I've already stopped buying work oriented clothes as I have enough to keep me going for a long while.  And re casual clothes, I have plenty.

@Diane, I'm impressed you rehome items that are basically new.  I should do that.  I have a few items I have even though I haven't worn them in a year simply because they're essentially new.  I liked them at the time of purchase and I typically wash items before I wear them. But then they go unworn and I can't return. And I feel like I should keep them because it's a waste otherwise.

I am feeling another assessment coming on.  When Diane does hers, I always get a little jealous!  I want to have that cleansed feeling too!


----------



## bagnut1

grietje said:


> @WingNut, the closet remodel is exciting!  It looks like it'll be fabulous.
> 
> My quest for 25 items is not going well.  As of today I'm at 53 items--5 are bags, 4 are SLGs, 7 are pairs of shoes, 9 are exercise shorts or tops, and the rest were clothes (tees and dresses mostly but a couple of summer weight sweaters).  I have done a couple of light assessments and donated pieces but I doubt I'm net neutral.  Bags wise, I sold some pieces but acquired also. There I think I'm one under.
> 
> I'm considering retirement and that may change things a lot for me. I've already stopped buying work oriented clothes as I have enough to keep me going for a long while.  And re casual clothes, I have plenty.
> 
> @Diane, I'm impressed you rehome items that are basically new.  I should do that.  I have a few items I have even though I haven't worn them in a year simply because they're essentially new.  I liked them at the time of purchase and I typically wash items before I wear them. But then they go unworn and I can't return. And I feel like I should keep them because it's a waste otherwise.
> 
> I am feeling another assessment coming on.  When Diane does hers, I always get a little jealous!  I want to have that cleansed feeling too!


I don't think I could even come up with a target number of clothing items.  I feel like I am doing well if all of my in-season things fit into my closet with enough "breathing room."

I did have a target bag number in mind, and was very excited that I managed to be one under without even really trying to purge.  Then I remembered the multiple BV bag purchase (discontinued City Veneta) that was in a different area of the closet.  LOL.  I still have a couple of free spots for bags though so I'm OK I think.

But I am going to be ruthless come end of August - anything summer that didn't get worn this year is going, regardless of newness (thanks @diane278 for inspiration!).


----------



## diane278

grietje said:


> @WingNut, the closet remodel is exciting!  It looks like it'll be fabulous.
> My quest for 25 items is not going well.  As of today I'm at 53 items--5 are bags, 4 are SLGs, 7 are pairs of shoes, 9 are exercise shorts or tops, and the rest were clothes (tees and dresses mostly but a couple of summer weight sweaters).  I have done a couple of light assessments and donated pieces but I doubt I'm net neutral.  Bags wise, I sold some pieces but acquired also. There I think I'm one under.
> I'm considering retirement and that may change things a lot for me. I've already stopped buying work oriented clothes as I have enough to keep me going for a long while.  And re casual clothes, I have plenty.
> @Diane, I'm impressed you rehome items that are basically new.  I should do that.  I have a few items I have even though I haven't worn them in a year simply because they're essentially new.  I liked them at the time of purchase and I typically wash items before I wear them. But then they go unworn and I can't return. And I feel like I should keep them because it's a waste otherwise.
> I am feeling another assessment coming on.  When Diane does hers, I always get a little jealous!  I want to have that cleansed feeling too!





bagnut1 said:


> I don't think I could even come up with a target number of clothing items.  I feel like I am doing well if all of my in-season things fit into my closet with enough "breathing room."
> I did have a target bag number in mind, and was very excited that I managed to be one under without even really trying to purge.  Then I remembered the multiple BV bag purchase (discontinued City Veneta) that was in a different area of the closet.  LOL.  I still have a couple of free spots for bags though so I'm OK I think.
> But I am going to be ruthless come end of August - anything summer that didn't get worn this year is going, regardless of newness (thanks @diane278 for inspiration!).


I simply got tired of “kicking myself” for my mistakes. It never helped. Once I decided to let go of my mistakes, I felt a lot better. Now, I only consider never-worn items to be mistakes while they’re in my closet. As soon as I release them into the wild, I know they’re going to find ‘real homes’ and the mistake portion of that particular experience is over. I also accept that new mistakes will occasionally occur in the future.....if that weren’t the case, I’d have the perfect wardrobe by now.  But I’m ok with the process as it is......


----------



## doloresmia

diane278 said:


> After much thought and staring into my closet, I decided the remedy was, as it always is: purge!  And purge I did.
> Tunics I was no longer reaching for, dresses that just never felt right, and some new pieces that I knew were mistakes but didn’t want to face.  Still undecided are the linen dresses I bought last year and wore with shorter leggings.  But I’m no longer wearing them on a regular basis so their days are numbered....hopefully in single digits. A couple of pieces received a stay-of-execution, but many got their marching orders. It was definitely a good experience.....as it always is.
> I just love that pile of empty hangers piled on the bed when it’s over.



Many of my clothes are giving me side eye as they remain on hangers and unused... while the numbers of unused pieces irritates me, I haven’t figured out an option for rehoming/disposal that I feel good about. Too good for goodwill, not good enough for therealreal.


----------



## FizzyWater

Hi all again!  I meant to keep up with this thread and... didn't.  Sigh.

Congrats on the purges, @diane278 - and your closet is always so inspirational!
And congrats also @WingNut on the new closet - it looks like it will be so useful and well-built!

My (main) closet is actually mostly as I like it.  Buying slimline hangers was brilliant.  The "gorgeous clothes that I am too fat for" and "evening clothes but I never go out" closet is under control but needs a realistic look and purge at some point.

There will be pictures and commentary, but I think I said that last time 6 months ago.


----------



## diane278

FizzyWater said:


> Hi all again!  I meant to keep up with this thread and... didn't.  Sigh.
> 
> Congrats on the purges, @diane278 - and your closet is always so inspirational!
> And congrats also @WingNut on the new closet - it looks like it will be so useful and well-built!
> 
> My (main) closet is actually mostly as I like it.  Buying slimline hangers was brilliant.  The "gorgeous clothes that I am too fat for" and "evening clothes but I never go out" closet is under control but needs a realistic look and purge at some point.
> 
> There will be pictures and commentary, but I think I said that last time 6 months ago.


Two things: 
1. I love closet photos
and
2. I’m getting older! (Please post photos)


----------



## Sheila K

doloresmia said:


> Many of my clothes are giving me side eye as they remain on hangers and unused... while the numbers of unused pieces irritates me, I haven’t figured out an option for rehoming/disposal that I feel good about. Too good for goodwill, not good enough for therealreal.



I usually send those items 'in the middle' to thredup.  The payout isn't very good, but the process is incredibly easy.


----------



## doloresmia

Sheila K said:


> I usually send those items 'in the middle' to thredup.  The payout isn't very good, but the process is incredibly easy.


Yes, I didn’t add that. The payout is terrible and it can take weeks to get a bag, otherwise works well. Lol


----------



## FizzyWater

diane278 said:


> Two things:
> 1. I love closet photos
> and
> 2. I’m getting older! (Please post photos)



Behold the Ikea: 



Top to bottom:
--Hats on hooks, missing a few as Cat1 jumps up there to escape Cat2, and knocks them down
--Boxes of scarves
--Baskets of sweaters
--Clothes
--A few errant pairs of shoes
--An unaesthetic file box of workout clothes

To the right, a mirrored armoire that was sold as a shoe holder but now mostly holds jewelry.  On top, a knick-knack and the missing hats.  Wedged in the corner is a skinny hamper.  Off-camera to the left, by the BF's matching wardrobe, is a stack of 10 shoe boxes from Amazon.

It looks very satisfying (to me), but I don't wear any of the blouses left of, say, the stripey ones.  I've been holding on to them for months, saying I'd wear lighter colors in the summer.  Ok, it's the 1st of August, and I'm in a black blouse as always...


----------



## diane278

FizzyWater said:


> Behold the Ikea:
> View attachment 4504535
> 
> 
> Top to bottom:
> --Hats on hooks, missing a few as Cat1 jumps up there to escape Cat2, and knocks them down
> --Boxes of scarves
> --Baskets of sweaters
> --Clothes
> --A few errant pairs of shoes
> --An unaesthetic file box of workout clothes
> 
> To the right, a mirrored armoire that was sold as a shoe holder but now mostly holds jewelry.  On top, a knick-knack and the missing hats.  Wedged in the corner is a skinny hamper.  Off-camera to the left, by the BF's matching wardrobe, is a stack of 10 shoe boxes from Amazon.
> 
> It looks very satisfying (to me), but I don't wear any of the blouses left of, say, the stripey ones.  I've been holding on to them for months, saying I'd wear lighter colors in the summer.  Ok, it's the 1st of August, and I'm in a black blouse as always...


Thank you for sharing....a day where I get to see inside someone’s closet is always a good day for me!  Every time I see what someone else does, I look for ideas to copy. I’ve read a lot about people adapting ikea closet pieces into exactly what they need. I’m wondering if I should try it in my study for off-season clothing. And I like the curtain as a door. (I have a pair of sliding doors so half of my closet us always hidden.)


----------



## FizzyWater

diane278 said:


> Thank you for sharing....a day where I get to see inside someone’s closet is always a good day for me!  Every time I see what someone else does, I look for ideas to copy. I’ve read a lot about people adapting ikea closet pieces into exactly what they need. I’m wondering if I should try it in my study for off-season clothing. And I like the curtain as a door. (I have a pair of sliding doors so half of my closet us always hidden.)



Thanks!  The Aneboda wardrobe does come with doors.  I had just moved here with no furniture, had no internet so I couldn't work from home yet, and delivery (taking me away from my new job) failed 2x.  The 3rd time it worked, but the doors were damaged, I called it a day, and have used various curtains since.

For customization, the Pax system is really well-thought-out.  I'll take pictures this weekend of the bare minimal setup we have, which is still really useful.


----------



## Porschenality

Hi guys. I loved every minute of this thread but it really doesn’t apply to me lol. I have two closets. Is there a board for regular closets?


----------



## diane278

Porschenality said:


> Hi guys. I loved every minute of this thread but it really doesn’t apply to me lol. I have two closets. Is there a board for regular closets?



If there isn’t a thread that fits what you’re looking for, perhaps you might start one. If you are trying to achieve something new with your wardrobe/storage, I’m betting there are others who are trying to accomplish the same thing. I love all kinds of closets....but then I’m obsessed with closets (and hangers)!


----------



## Genie27

Here’s my not-minimalist IKEA Pax shoe closet. I have a lot of shoes, but still only end up using 3-4 in regular rotation per season. But we have 4 seasons so that still makes 16 pairs just for work/weekend. Then the one off impulse buys that I could not resist. I sold several gorgeous pairs of high heels that I rarely wore, on the bay.

Then I tackled my unused higher end clothing - it doesn’t go for much, but I feel better than just tossing them or sending to a charity shop. I need to pare down some more, and really don’t need to buy much more for this year.

I’ve purchased 14 items this year (plus my B), but they were mostly high ticket items. Some were basic daily wear items like tops, shorts, skirts, but a couple were really special pieces for my permanent collection. I also bought and returned several items - second thoughts on suitability etc. I need to get better at pre-selection as opposed to second thoughts.

My main closet needs a makeover as it’s not an efficient use of space. But the IKEA Pax setup I put together last year for the entryway room has worked really well.


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Here’s my not-minimalist IKEA Pax shoe closet. I have a lot of shoes, but still only end up using 3-4 in regular rotation per season. But we have 4 seasons so that still makes 16 pairs just for work/weekend. Then the one off impulse buys that I could not resist. I sold several gorgeous pairs of high heels that I rarely wore, on the bay.
> 
> Then I tackled my unused higher end clothing - it doesn’t go for much, but I feel better than just tossing them or sending to a charity shop. I need to pare down some more, and really don’t need to buy much more for this year.
> 
> I’ve purchased 14 items this year (plus my B), but they were mostly high ticket items. Some were basic daily wear items like tops, shorts, skirts, but a couple were really special pieces for my permanent collection. I also bought and returned several items - second thoughts on suitability etc. I need to get better at pre-selection as opposed to second thoughts.
> 
> My main closet needs a makeover as it’s not an efficient use of space. But the IKEA Pax setup I put together last year for the entryway room has worked really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506307


I envy your shoe storage. I have three shelves in my closet. But they manage to hold all my shoes so I guess they’re adequate. Still....having a dedicated shoe closet would be so nice.....


----------



## Jordymac

My closet isn’t particularly minimalist, or fancy haha but it’s a rented room and like half my earthly possession have tofit in there, but I recently rearranged it and like how it looks


----------



## WingNut

Genie27 said:


> Here’s my not-minimalist IKEA Pax shoe closet. I have a lot of shoes, but still only end up using 3-4 in regular rotation per season. But we have 4 seasons so that still makes 16 pairs just for work/weekend. Then the one off impulse buys that I could not resist. I sold several gorgeous pairs of high heels that I rarely wore, on the bay.
> 
> Then I tackled my unused higher end clothing - it doesn’t go for much, but I feel better than just tossing them or sending to a charity shop. I need to pare down some more, and really don’t need to buy much more for this year.
> 
> I’ve purchased 14 items this year (plus my B), but they were mostly high ticket items. Some were basic daily wear items like tops, shorts, skirts, but a couple were really special pieces for my permanent collection. I also bought and returned several items - second thoughts on suitability etc. I need to get better at pre-selection as opposed to second thoughts.
> 
> My main closet needs a makeover as it’s not an efficient use of space. But the IKEA Pax setup I put together last year for the entryway room has worked really well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4506307




That’s a nice setup!


----------



## WingNut

I came to post closet-work-update photos but realize not much has changed since my last photo-post. Contractors pulled everything out to get it stained and have permanently installed main components. Just this weekend I decided on what to do with the south-facing slant-ceiling wall. Had envisioned a counter but realized that if I stand with my back to the laundry I would be seeing 3 counter-type surfaces: Island, south-wall unit, kitchenette. Decided to make south-wall unit floor to ceiling-ish cabinet with solid wood horizontal surfaces, vertical dividers, glass shelf on top for smaller bags.

Also decided on light fixture over island!

Best news about the project is that I think we may have done our last DOWNSTAIRS load of laundry, and from now on will be doing it off the closet. Counters are in, cabinet going in this week, W/D being delivered Friday-ish.

Even better news? DH is creating a “I don’t need all these clothes anymore because now I can do laundry more often up here” pile!   He’s got a TON of work/shop clothes!


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> I came to post closet-work-update photos but realize not much has changed since my last photo-post. Contractors pulled everything out to get it stained and have permanently installed main components. Just this weekend I decided on what to do with the south-facing slant-ceiling wall. Had envisioned a counter but realized that if I stand with my back to the laundry I would be seeing 3 counter-type surfaces: Island, south-wall unit, kitchenette. Decided to make south-wall unit floor to ceiling-ish cabinet with solid wood horizontal surfaces, vertical dividers, glass shelf on top for smaller bags.
> 
> Also decided on light fixture over island!
> 
> Best news about the project is that I think we may have done our last DOWNSTAIRS load of laundry, and from now on will be doing it off the closet. Counters are in, cabinet going in this week, W/D being delivered Friday-ish.
> 
> Even better news? DH is creating a “I don’t need all these clothes anymore because now I can do laundry more often up here” pile!   He’s got a TON of work/shop clothes!



This is starting to look so beautiful!


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> I came to post closet-work-update photos but realize not much has changed since my last photo-post. Contractors pulled everything out to get it stained and have permanently installed main components. Just this weekend I decided on what to do with the south-facing slant-ceiling wall. Had envisioned a counter but realized that if I stand with my back to the laundry I would be seeing 3 counter-type surfaces: Island, south-wall unit, kitchenette. Decided to make south-wall unit floor to ceiling-ish cabinet with solid wood horizontal surfaces, vertical dividers, glass shelf on top for smaller bags.
> 
> Also decided on light fixture over island!
> 
> Best news about the project is that I think we may have done our last DOWNSTAIRS load of laundry, and from now on will be doing it off the closet. Counters are in, cabinet going in this week, W/D being delivered Friday-ish.
> 
> Even better news? DH is creating a “I don’t need all these clothes anymore because now I can do laundry more often up here” pile!   He’s got a TON of work/shop clothes!


Just beautiful, can't wait to see the results!  And congratulations on relocating the laundry process - so sensible!!!
Also love that light fixture!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

WingNut said:


> I came to post closet-work-update photos but realize not much has changed since my last photo-post. Contractors pulled everything out to get it stained and have permanently installed main components. Just this weekend I decided on what to do with the south-facing slant-ceiling wall. Had envisioned a counter but realized that if I stand with my back to the laundry I would be seeing 3 counter-type surfaces: Island, south-wall unit, kitchenette. Decided to make south-wall unit floor to ceiling-ish cabinet with solid wood horizontal surfaces, vertical dividers, glass shelf on top for smaller bags.
> 
> Also decided on light fixture over island!
> 
> Best news about the project is that I think we may have done our last DOWNSTAIRS load of laundry, and from now on will be doing it off the closet. Counters are in, cabinet going in this week, W/D being delivered Friday-ish.
> 
> Even better news? DH is creating a “I don’t need all these clothes anymore because now I can do laundry more often up here” pile!   He’s got a TON of work/shop clothes!




Oooh, this is coming along nicely!


----------



## Julide

WingNut said:


> I came to post closet-work-update photos but realize not much has changed since my last photo-post. Contractors pulled everything out to get it stained and have permanently installed main components. Just this weekend I decided on what to do with the south-facing slant-ceiling wall. Had envisioned a counter but realized that if I stand with my back to the laundry I would be seeing 3 counter-type surfaces: Island, south-wall unit, kitchenette. Decided to make south-wall unit floor to ceiling-ish cabinet with solid wood horizontal surfaces, vertical dividers, glass shelf on top for smaller bags.
> 
> Also decided on light fixture over island!
> 
> Best news about the project is that I think we may have done our last DOWNSTAIRS load of laundry, and from now on will be doing it off the closet. Counters are in, cabinet going in this week, W/D being delivered Friday-ish.
> 
> Even better news? DH is creating a “I don’t need all these clothes anymore because now I can do laundry more often up here” pile!   He’s got a TON of work/shop clothes!



This looks amazing! The light fixture is really cool!


----------



## seasounds

A well organized closet truly is a thing of beauty! My husband and I don’t have any clothes storage in our bedroom. We try to stick to a “one in; one out” policy as much as possible. This is our minimalist closet.


----------



## Julide

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4509934
> View attachment 4509935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well organized closet truly is a thing of beauty! My husband and I don’t have any clothes storage in our bedroom. We try to stick to a “one in; one out” policy as much as possible. This is our minimalist closet.


Wow! I like your closet. Everything has its place it doesn’t look crowded. I like how you have stored your bags too


----------



## seasounds

Julide said:


> Wow! I like your closet. Everything has its place it doesn’t look crowded. I like how you have stored your bags too


Thanks, Julide!

The bags that I use most often I don't bother to put in their dust bags (this changes a bit with the seasons).  They all are either stuffed or have inserts to maintain their shape. I only have 6 H bags, 2 H wallets and a vintage BV, so it's pretty easy to keep them organized and, most importantly, use them.

The biggest challenge has been accommodating golf attire/accessories since we both starting golfing this year.


----------



## Cookiefiend

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4509934
> View attachment 4509935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well organized closet truly is a thing of beauty! My husband and I don’t have any clothes storage in our bedroom. We try to stick to a “one in; one out” policy as much as possible. This is our minimalist closet.


Wow! That’s a fantastic closet!


----------



## Genie27

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4509934
> View attachment 4509935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well organized closet truly is a thing of beauty! My husband and I don’t have any clothes storage in our bedroom. We try to stick to a “one in; one out” policy as much as possible. This is our minimalist closet.


Ooh, this is gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting these pictures! I like how organized everything is.


----------



## WingNut

seasounds said:


> View attachment 4509934
> View attachment 4509935
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A well organized closet truly is a thing of beauty! My husband and I don’t have any clothes storage in our bedroom. We try to stick to a “one in; one out” policy as much as possible. This is our minimalist closet.


Wow that’s fantastic!  Well organized/edited. What I aspire to once I get stuff put back into mine.


----------



## seasounds

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow! That’s a fantastic closet!





Genie27 said:


> Ooh, this is gorgeous! Thanks so much for posting these pictures! I like how organized everything is.





WingNut said:


> Wow that’s fantastic!  Well organized/edited. What I aspire to once I get stuff put back into mine.



Thanks, ladies!  We put in a lot of extra lighting in the closet.  It really makes it look bigger, plus it's so much easier to find things.

Looking forward to seeing the progress on the closet of your dreams, @WingNut!


----------



## Julide

seasounds said:


> Thanks, Julide!
> 
> The bags that I use most often I don't bother to put in their dust bags (this changes a bit with the seasons).  They all are either stuffed or have inserts to maintain their shape. I only have 6 H bags, 2 H wallets and a vintage BV, so it's pretty easy to keep them organized and, most importantly, use them.
> 
> The biggest challenge has been accommodating golf attire/accessories since we both starting golfing this year.



Congrats on your new hobby!! I can't wait to see how you will able to store your golf attire.  I like the idea of open shelving for in use purses. So many good ideas here!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> Many of my clothes are giving me side eye as they remain on hangers and unused... while the numbers of unused pieces irritates me, I haven’t figured out an option for rehoming/disposal that I feel good about. Too good for goodwill, not good enough for therealreal.


 What about a good cause like Dress for Success or the YWCA? They're always in need of nice work-appropriate clothing for women.


----------



## doloresmia

FugitiveRouge said:


> What about a good cause like Dress for Success or the YWCA? They're always in need of nice work-appropriate clothing for women.



I think I looked for a local dress for success and they wanted money not clothes... but yes great option too!


----------



## FugitiveRouge

doloresmia said:


> I think I looked for a local dress for success and they wanted money not clothes... but yes great option too!


Oh, that's unfortunate. But I can see why they might want money to buy simple nice clothes for women, rather than spending on manpower to weed through scary donations. Perhaps a consignment shop like Buffalo Exchange, Crossroads, or Plato's Closet would be a good option then?


----------



## Genie27

Hello ladies! I’m pondering re-doing my MBR closet and I thought I’d post it here, not only to organize my thoughts but also open it up for feedback and ideas.

I have a 6x4’ walk-in closet with 2 rows of deep shelves and hanging rods facing each other. There was also a shallow shoe cabinet that blocked clear access to the hanging clothes so I got rid of it. Photos don’t show the layout so here is a rough floor plan.
_______6ft________ back wall 
|.  \......................... \  |
|.  \......................... \  | hanging rods
|.  \......................... \  |
|___|......Door...... ___|. Shelves

(The dots are the floor)

I am debating the following options:
*neither I nor DBF are handy
1 Leave as is, hanging space is adequate but the rods are “sticky” and poor quality, not easy to replace. All the shelving is very inefficient as they are deep shelves. I mostly use them to store empty boxes and a few cardigans and knits. Functional drawers/shelves and smooth replacement rods would make me happy. (I’m open to suggestions here!)
2. Install IKEA pax closets - improvement in the shelving layout and hanging, but cramped as it will only give me a very narrow galley to access the clothes.^
3. This is more extensive - tear down the closet drywall, opening up that corner of the MBR, and then lining it with an L-shaped wardrobe with mirrored doors.


This would allow space for folded knits, accessories, underwear, socks/tights etc, eliminating my free standing Alex’s and clearing up more space. Those could be repurposed.

Major issues for option 3: the mess of construction, whether it would add or detract long term value, and getting the flooring reset to cover the gaps.

The cost for the Pax combos for options 2 and 3 is almost the same, because of the extra drawers I’d have to put in option 2.

^I just realized there is a version of option 2 that could have deep hanging closets on one side and shallow drawers on the other, widening the galley. On second thought it’s not enough hanging space.


----------



## FizzyWater

Speaking of Pax, I said I'd show my "other" closet.  I also did a small purge yesterday so they're presentable.  These are 4 Pax units with sliding doors.  (I'm spacing on whether they're 75 cm wide or 100 - I think 100.  They're the deepest depth available.)
Closet 1 holds coats and suitcases:


There are 4 more coats awaiting minor repairs and cleaning to add.

Closets 2 and 3 - remember this isn't minimalist as MANY of these I'm too fat to wear right now.  But I've purged the easily replaced pieces:


The top drawer holds small purses and SLGs, and the others hold bedding for this bedroom.
On top of all are boxes from the Container Store (15+ years ago) holding gloves, fancy-dress accessories, etc.

For completeness, closet 4 holds office-y stuff, mine and BF's.  I finally purged boxes and boxes of old paper, but haven't filed the remainders yet, or purged the old files.  Boxes of electronics, office supplies, etc., are on the bottom shelves.  There's a desk to the right of the photo.



Offscreen are now (again) piles and piles of stuff to be donated.  It's only been a year and a half since I moved the contents of a 1200+sqft house to a 400-sqft apartment...


----------



## Genie27

FizzyWater said:


> Speaking of Pax, I said I'd show my "other" closet.  I also did a small purge yesterday so they're presentable.  These are 4 Pax units with sliding doors.  (I'm spacing on whether they're 75 cm wide or 100 - I think 100.  They're the deepest depth available.)
> Closet 1 holds coats and suitcases:
> View attachment 4513930
> 
> There are 4 more coats awaiting minor repairs and cleaning to add.
> 
> Closets 2 and 3 - remember this isn't minimalist as MANY of these I'm too fat to wear right now.  But I've purged the easily replaced pieces:
> View attachment 4513931
> 
> The top drawer holds small purses and SLGs, and the others hold bedding for this bedroom.
> On top of all are boxes from the Container Store (15+ years ago) holding gloves, fancy-dress accessories, etc.
> 
> For completeness, closet 4 holds office-y stuff, mine and BF's.  I finally purged boxes and boxes of old paper, but haven't filed the remainders yet, or purged the old files.  Boxes of electronics, office supplies, etc., are on the bottom shelves.  There's a desk to the right of the photo.
> View attachment 4513933
> 
> 
> Offscreen are now (again) piles and piles of stuff to be donated.  It's only been a year and a half since I moved the contents of a 1200+sqft house to a 400-sqft apartment...


This is great! Thanks so much for posting! I love all the organizing details and the photos.


----------



## FizzyWater

Genie27 said:


> This is great! Thanks so much for posting! I love all the organizing details and the photos.


Thanks!  It finally feels like it's coming under control.  The BF is amazed at how much stuff we're finally getting out the last few weeks. 

I was thinking about your closet... For option 2, I know you lose a lot of hanging space with a shallower Pax on one side, but have you seen these?  https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/komplement-pull-out-clothes-rail-white-20256900/

On the one hand, it limits what you can see (and I mocked them in the store).  But I can think of a couple of cases where this could be really helpful in getting stuff out of your main hanging space:

A few really puffy bulky things - ball gowns, down coats - where you only have 2 or 3, so "seeing everything" isn't so important.
A lot of identical things - 10 men's white dress shirts, and BF doesn't care which he wears any given day?  Just pull off the front and reload the back.
Things that come in "use cases" - for me, perhaps, my drysuit in the back, sarongs in the middle, bathing suits in the front, swim/dive accessories in a box on the floor - I can see everything because they're different sizes and it's a complete "set" of stuff.
Yes, I lay awake last night thinking of other people's closets...


----------



## WingNut

Some more progress photos of the build. We think (hope?) this will be wrapped up this week and we can actually move in. This can‘t come soon enough because I‘m flat outa dough. I need to keep reminding myself that in comparison to, for example, the Container Store‘s top of the line system („Laren“), I‘m not going overboard, considering this is completely custom with solid hardwood fronts, and I have sloped ceilings that any pre-fab system wouldn‘t be able to accommodate. The island is going in this week, and we are picking out a top. I think we have the ridiculous qty of 22 drawers when this is all done! Which means I can finally sell the old dressers we‘ve had overflowing in the closet. Yes, the dogs inspected the shelving!

The best part of all this so far is that I‘ve finally been able to use the upstairs laundry! No more accumulating DH‘s shop (dirty & sturdy) clothes over the course of 2 weeks, then lugging them back upstairs when clean only to have it take another week before he folds them and puts them away....and by then they‘ve been compressed into a „cube“.  The other good thing about laundry being upstairs is that he‘s committed to getting rid of at least 30% of his clothes...since it‘s such a PITA to do all those clothes late evenings, he had a lot of redundant clothes through which to rotate before needing to do wash.

I CANNOT WAIT to move in! I‘m already figuring out to organize. I might do the hanging section by function (ie, evening/party, work, etc) vs. strictly by type (pants, dresses, etc).


----------



## Julide

WingNut said:


> Some more progress photos of the build. We think (hope?) this will be wrapped up this week and we can actually move in. This can‘t come soon enough because I‘m flat outa dough. I need to keep reminding myself that in comparison to, for example, the Container Store‘s top of the line system („Laren“), I‘m not going overboard, considering this is completely custom with solid hardwood fronts, and I have sloped ceilings that any pre-fab system wouldn‘t be able to accommodate. The island is going in this week, and we are picking out a top. I think we have the ridiculous qty of 22 drawers when this is all done! Which means I can finally sell the old dressers we‘ve had overflowing in the closet. Yes, the dogs inspected the shelving!
> 
> The best part of all this so far is that I‘ve finally been able to use the upstairs laundry! No more accumulating DH‘s shop (dirty & sturdy) clothes over the course of 2 weeks, then lugging them back upstairs when clean only to have it take another week before he folds them and puts them away....and by then they‘ve been compressed into a „cube“.  The other good thing about laundry being upstairs is that he‘s committed to getting rid of at least 30% of his clothes...since it‘s such a PITA to do all those clothes late evenings, he had a lot of redundant clothes through which to rotate before needing to do wash.
> 
> I CANNOT WAIT to move in! I‘m already figuring out to organize. I might do the hanging section by function (ie, evening/party, work, etc) vs. strictly by type (pants, dresses, etc).


It’s looks beautiful! And well worth the wait!


----------



## diane278

Genie27 said:


> Hello ladies! I’m pondering re-doing my MBR closet and I thought I’d post it here, not only to organize my thoughts but also open it up for feedback and ideas.
> 
> I have a 6x4’ walk-in closet with 2 rows of deep shelves and hanging rods facing each other. There was also a shallow shoe cabinet that blocked clear access to the hanging clothes so I got rid of it. Photos don’t show the layout so here is a rough floor plan.
> _______6ft________ back wall
> |.  \......................... \  |
> |.  \......................... \  | hanging rods
> |.  \......................... \  |
> |___|......Door...... ___|. Shelves
> 
> (The dots are the floor)
> 
> I am debating the following options:
> *neither I nor DBF are handy
> 1 Leave as is, hanging space is adequate but the rods are “sticky” and poor quality, not easy to replace. All the shelving is very inefficient as they are deep shelves. I mostly use them to store empty boxes and a few cardigans and knits. Functional drawers/shelves and smooth replacement rods would make me happy. (I’m open to suggestions here!)
> 2. Install IKEA pax closets - improvement in the shelving layout and hanging, but cramped as it will only give me a very narrow galley to access the clothes.^
> 3. This is more extensive - tear down the closet drywall, opening up that corner of the MBR, and then lining it with an L-shaped wardrobe with mirrored doors.
> View attachment 4512839
> 
> This would allow space for folded knits, accessories, underwear, socks/tights etc, eliminating my free standing Alex’s and clearing up more space. Those could be repurposed.
> 
> Major issues for option 3: the mess of construction, whether it would add or detract long term value, and getting the flooring reset to cover the gaps.
> 
> The cost for the Pax combos for options 2 and 3 is almost the same, because of the extra drawers I’d have to put in option 2.
> 
> ^I just realized there is a version of option 2 that could have deep hanging closets on one side and shallow drawers on the other, widening the galley. On second thought it’s not enough hanging space.


I would probably do #1 but would replace the rods so that they worked well. Because I live with a basic California Closet system that was installed 20 years ago, it’s mostly hanging rods but also several adjustable shelves. There are no drawers. So, my experience with closet systems is pretty limited.   I do think you should do what you think will work best for you.....so that you won’t feel like you need to redo it again later on.


----------



## SohviAnneli

I got trough my clothes a few days ago, which I do every now and then, and tought I'd share photos. This is my kinda minimalistic collection IMO. 

I have my clothes in a drawer apart from the "better" clothes that hang in the closet.

In the top drawers (two small ones) I have my socks, undies and bras folded. (I'm always keeping my current bag I'm using on top of this self.) I don't have clothes at all in the bottom self.



This is my biggest drawer, where I have my thick clothig; wool pullovers and college clothing + basket with leggins, tights, thermal underwear and swimsuit.



This is my second big drawer with shirts, cardigans and bottoms.



And this is my third drawer where I have my active wear and outdoor clothes (when going into the woods, hiking or when it is like -20 degrees outside). I also have some towels in this drawer, as well as in the bottom drawer.



And finally, my closet with "better" clothing etc. I have my off season jackets in the right side, then dresses, shirts, skirts and pants. On the left there is one SOs jacket. On the top self I have most of my handbags and on the bottom I have the larger bags.



This is plenty for me, I tend to be quite conscious about my clothes and the amount of them, but I'm not the most harsh minimalist ever. I do have a soft spot with bags and jackets tough!


----------



## WingNut

SohviAnneli said:


> I got trough my clothes a few days ago, which I do every now and then, and tought I'd share photos. This is my kinda minimalistic collection IMO.
> 
> I have my clothes in a drawer apart from the "better" clothes that hang in the closet.
> 
> In the top drawers (two small ones) I have my socks, undies and bras folded. (I'm always keeping my current bag I'm using on top of this self.) I don't have clothes at all in the bottom self.
> View attachment 4520623
> 
> 
> This is my biggest drawer, where I have my thick clothig; wool pullovers and college clothing + basket with leggins, tights, thermal underwear and swimsuit.
> View attachment 4520629
> 
> 
> This is my second big drawer with shirts, cardigans and bottoms.
> View attachment 4520630
> 
> 
> And this is my third drawer where I have my active wear and outdoor clothes (when going into the woods, hiking or when it is like -20 degrees outside). I also have some towels in this drawer, as well as in the bottom drawer.
> View attachment 4520632
> 
> 
> And finally, my closet with "better" clothing etc. I have my off season jackets in the right side, then dresses, shirts, skirts and pants. On the left there is one SOs jacket. On the top self I have most of my handbags and on the bottom I have the larger bags.
> View attachment 4520649
> 
> 
> This is plenty for me, I tend to be quite conscious about my clothes and the amount of them, but I'm not the most harsh minimalist ever. I do have a soft spot with bags and jackets tough!




Beautifully edited and organized!!!


----------



## SohviAnneli

WingNut said:


> Beautifully edited and organized!!!


Well thank you!


----------



## WingNut

Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!

The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281


OMG so beautiful!  Congrats!!!

LOVE the fixture over the island, and the quality of your cabinetmaker's work really comes through in photos.  Enjoy completing the installation!!!!


----------



## BagLadyT

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281



I’d like to be you when I grow up...for the record I’m already in my 30s...


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281



How great to use your gorgeous new closet as a way to refresh aka divest things from your wardrobe. It is looking gorgeous! Great use of the sloped spaces and odd corners!


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> OMG so beautiful!  Congrats!!!
> 
> LOVE the fixture over the island, and the quality of your cabinetmaker's work really comes through in photos.  Enjoy completing the installation!!!!


Thank you @bagnut! I could stare at the wood all day. I had considered doing all white to keep the room light but somehow convinced myself walnut wouldn’t be too dark. This is why we left the backs of the sections open to the wall (vs wood), which also saved a good amount of $$, especially since we primed/painted ourselves (every cent saved counted!)  Still not sure of putting an interesting wall covering back there. 

Funny story about the island light fixture....when we got it, DH and I installed it and he was asking me for all the glass rods. He asked me for the last one and I told him there weren‘t anymore! There were 25 receptacles for glass rods to screw in to the body, but only 24 slots in the foam packaging for the actual rods, and only 24 rods in the box! For 3 days we turned the closet inside out looking for the „missing“ piece, tore apart the packaging (where it was obvious where it could be disassembled) etc. Was in touch with my designer who ordered the light and she had to order an extra glass rod! 3 days later it‘s time to take out all the boxes to the trash. DH takes ONE MORE LOOK in the box and actually tears apart the foam with the glued on cardboard backing to find the 25th rod! I was like


BagLadyT said:


> I’d like to be you when I grow up...for the record I’m already in my 30s...


Well, I’m in my 50’s and I WISH I had the resources to be able to enjoy a closet like this sooner! I saved so much in the last 2 years either selling off stuff I didn’t need or not buying stuff I realized I didn’t need, I think this investment in the closet will help me keep to a minimum since I can actually see what I have and make sure I get good solid use out of it!


doloresmia said:


> How great to use your gorgeous new closet as a way to refresh aka divest things from your wardrobe. It is looking gorgeous! Great use of the sloped spaces and odd corners!


@doloresmia....The sloped ceilings and weird offset entrance were what dogged me for a long time. I had “quotes” and semi-configurations from EasyClosets and California Closets (who disappeared after the first quote and never came out to see the space) but none of them made full use of the space. In that case, wasted space to me is wasted $$. Either I was going to live with the wire racks I had since we moved in or we were going to go all out. Since we had to remove everything anyway to put the laundry in behind the room, it was now, or go through it all over again. 

The pile of things not making it into the closet is growing! And I thought I had already done a decent job of reducing stuff. Ugh. Can’t wait to see how much DH gets rid of....


----------



## BagLadyT

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281



That makes so much sense!! You know we plan on moving and building a house within the next five years and one of my goals is to have a space where it deters me from hoarding! I think the mindset of having less but in an organized space is great for the mind. Like a breath of fresh air! Anyways, your closet is beautiful enjoy!!!!


----------



## diane278

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281


It’s really beautiful.....and it’s been so much fun to follow along with the evolution.  Can’t wait to see it completed!


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> , I think this investment in the closet will help me keep to a minimum since I can actually see what I have and make sure I get good solid use out of it!



Yes I totally agree. I recently downsized a bit and I still have stuff in there that I didn’t wear at all this season. And while I have also reduced the number of bags there are more than a couple that rarely see the light of day. 

I am convinced that we just expand to fill the amount of storage we have. Less storage, less stuff, and our amount of is happiness not directly impacted.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

WingNut said:


> I had “quotes” and semi-configurations from EasyClosets and California Closets (who disappeared after the first quote and never came out to see the space)




I'll give you a hot tip about them- anybody I've ever heard of that worked with them says that if your closet is what's considered 'difficult' (i.e, your sloping ceiling, unusual measurements, or anything that just plain won't work with their 'stock size, done-exclusively-by-basic-plotting-software' standards), they'll say they will get back to you...and then ghost you.

Their idea of custom and a normal person's idea of custom are two different things- you dodged a bullet.


----------



## WingNut

diane278 said:


> It’s really beautiful.....and it’s been so much fun to follow along with the evolution.  Can’t wait to see it completed!


Thank you! I feel little weird posting so much about it here vs. on a dedicated thread, I certainly don't want to take up too much with this project when there are so many beautiful, well curated & inspirational closets being posted by other members. I look at them and think I just have to much crap and it's got to go!

It's almost done....got all my hanging stuff in that I'm 99% sure of, the rest needs some guidance from a fashion savvy friend...


----------



## Julide

WingNut said:


> Well, the closet is ALMOST done. All the wood and lighting portions are finished, still waiting for drawer/door hardware to be installed and for the granite remnant to be cut and installed  (next week). Missing some rods still in DH‘s section (the ones they ordered were too short). Also waiting for 4 glass shelves for the upper area. I couldn‘t resist putting shoes in and starting to hang things. As Ive been getting dressed for work the last few days I‘ve been grabbing a few of my favorite/most worn items off the rack in the hallway and hanging them, mostly for „show“. As I‘ve done that I‘ve already made a pile of things I think don‘t merit the transition . If I only wear something once or twice a year is it worth keeping?  Also, with my shoes FINALLY out of boxes (which is the only way I could store them before, stacked) I actually see what I have, and how many of them are quite a few years old (8+ years) and in dire need of replacement, or at least repair/polishing (next weekend’s chore will be polishing shoes!). I haven‘t brought myself to part with them yet!
> 
> The best part is having the laundry room right at the back of the closet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4526281




This has turned out amazing! Utilizing the sloped ceiling and the lighting is really brilliant. You have really used your space! Many congrats!


----------



## bagnut1

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I'll give you a hot tip about them- anybody I've ever heard of that worked with them says that if your closet is what's considered 'difficult' (i.e, your sloping ceiling, unusual measurements, or anything that just plain won't work with their 'stock size, done-exclusively-by-basic-plotting-software' standards), they'll say they will get back to you...and then ghost you.
> 
> Their idea of custom and a normal person's idea of custom are two different things- you dodged a bullet.


I think I mentioned this before, related to @WingNut 's gorgeous closet, but I recently had two done by TCS (prior to their recent renaming of their tiers).  I was able to get a very odd architectural issue addressed, but my particular problem was small compared to the sloped ceilings that WingNut's carpenter has addressed so beautifully.  And, my closets are teeny in comparison, but I would recommend TCS as worthy of a look for anyone that is in that "in between" area between cookie-cutter system and completely custom.


----------



## diane278

WingNut said:


> Thank you! I feel little weird posting so much about it here vs. on a dedicated thread, I certainly don't want to take up too much with this project when there are so many beautiful, well curated & inspirational closets being posted by other members. I look at them and think I just have to much crap and it's got to go!  It's almost done....got all my hanging stuff in that I'm 99% sure of, the rest needs some guidance from a fashion savvy friend...


I’ve made no secret of my love of closets & closet organization. I get inspired seeing all the closets people post here, including yours. A week ago, every hanger I bought at my last Container Store raid was in use. I was about to order more. Then I saw your progress. I just counted 37 empty hangers....and I have more weeding out to go. I’ll be 70 in 5 months and I want to travel light as I enter my next decade.....or at least a lot lighter than in the past....  So please keep those posts coming!


----------



## diane278

SohviAnneli said:


> I got trough my clothes a few days ago, which I do every now and then, and tought I'd share photos. This is my kinda minimalistic collection IMO.
> 
> I have my clothes in a drawer apart from the "better" clothes that hang in the closet.
> 
> In the top drawers (two small ones) I have my socks, undies and bras folded. (I'm always keeping my current bag I'm using on top of this self.) I don't have clothes at all in the bottom self.
> View attachment 4520623
> 
> 
> This is my biggest drawer, where I have my thick clothig; wool pullovers and college clothing + basket with leggins, tights, thermal underwear and swimsuit.
> View attachment 4520629
> 
> 
> This is my second big drawer with shirts, cardigans and bottoms.
> View attachment 4520630
> 
> 
> And this is my third drawer where I have my active wear and outdoor clothes (when going into the woods, hiking or when it is like -20 degrees outside). I also have some towels in this drawer, as well as in the bottom drawer.
> View attachment 4520632
> 
> 
> And finally, my closet with "better" clothing etc. I have my off season jackets in the right side, then dresses, shirts, skirts and pants. On the left there is one SOs jacket. On the top self I have most of my handbags and on the bottom I have the larger bags.
> View attachment 4520649
> 
> 
> This is plenty for me, I tend to be quite conscious about my clothes and the amount of them, but I'm not the most harsh minimalist ever. I do have a soft spot with bags and jackets tough!


I keep going back to your photos. I love how much open space you gave in your hanging closet. Your entire system seems so well thought out.....


----------



## SohviAnneli

diane278 said:


> I keep going back to your photos. I love how much open space you gave in your hanging closet. Your entire system seems so well thought out.....



Well thank you 
We actually have quite little storage room in our appartment but that is one thing that motivates me to keep things minimal..


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> I think I mentioned this before, related to @WingNut 's gorgeous closet, but I recently had two done by TCS (prior to their recent renaming of their tiers).  I was able to get a very odd architectural issue addressed, but my particular problem was small compared to the sloped ceilings that WingNut's carpenter has addressed so beautifully.  And, my closets are teeny in comparison, but I would recommend TCS as worthy of a look for anyone that is in that "in between" area between cookie-cutter system and completely custom.



Agreed...I was actually very impressed with TCS‘s hgh-end line and had a moment of thinking „oh crap, wish had known about this sooner“ since my project had already begun, but I knew the sloped ceilings (which are NEVER all the same, even in a new house) would be an issue. It certainly has inspired me to use them for other, more common layout storage systems.


----------



## bagnut1

WingNut said:


> Agreed...I was actually very impressed with TCS‘s hgh-end line and had a moment of thinking „oh crap, wish had known about this sooner“ since my project had already begun, but I knew the sloped ceilings (which are NEVER all the same, even in a new house) would be an issue. It certainly has inspired me to use them for other, more common layout storage systems.


I was very happy with the whole process - I worked in-store with a designer and the installers were assembling everything on site in about 3 weeks.

The Laren system comes in standard depths and drawer width options but lots of details are customizable, and they were able to work around a weird ceiling issue creatively.  I also got the lighting package, which I love.

I am about three weeks away from starting the seasonal closet evaluation/rotation, will post a photo when things look tidy.


----------



## WingNut

When we designed the layout we basically stuck to the same configuration & location for what hung where, and how much hanging space I needed. I had more than enough hanging space, but no shelves other than wire, and no drawers other than old furniture we shoved into the closet. Not enough drawers and everything was jammed in. For the design, I measured the # of inches our clothing actually took up and stuck to that, but we actually lost 24“ of hanging on the back wall for the laundry entrance. I figured this would force me to reduce and edit more.

Question for those who have a system that works for them with how they group their clothes....previously I had it organized by mid-length dresses on the medium height rod (had extra room), pants and long dresses on the tallest rod (did not have enough room), skirts, some pants, and tops & blazers on the high-low rods (top rod crowded, bottom rod had extra room)

I decided to try to put all my work dresses/pants on the medium rod, blazers & hanging tops on the top part of high-low, skirts, suits, and some pants on the lower part of the high-low. Then I put „everything else“ on the super tall rod....long flower pants, long dresses, short cocktail dresses, jumpsuits, long cardis, etc. Everything „fits“ in their space.

Do you have a way of grouping that works for you?

This was a really interesting exercise...holy moly I have a crap-ton of sheath dresses and work-appropriate pants! Interestingly, these are things that in the past I had always had difficulty finding for fit, so perhaps I‘m hoarding that which I couldn‘t get before? Same with blazers. I certainly don’t NEED that many work dresses. I don’t NEED that many blazers. Trouble is, what I‘ve hung is what I actually wear fairly regularly, with a few exceptions. Anything iffy is already in either the „to-donate“ or „needs-guidance“ pile. It fits in the closet ok, but leaves me no room to expand or refresh. I feel weird not needing anything new, although my wallet will be relieved, Having said that, when I look at it, it still seems like too much....so now I have to question whether I wear some of these things because I have them and think i must extract value out of them (ergo, wear), or if I wear them because they make me happy when I put them on?  Apologies for waxing so philosophical but I still want to streamline. So looking for ideas.


Work dresses/pants:



L-R, Top: Blazers, tops
L-R Bottom: Suits & misc. jackets, skirts and some pants
Most of these items are work clothes, some transition to casual



All the non-work stuff



Contractor is going to make me an upside-down lazy Susan thingie that will mount to the underside of this corner counter, with hooks from which to hang boots. I looked endlessly online for something but they were either too big or got poor reviews. So we played with all my OTK boots and measured to make sure this world work. I think my contractor secretly has a shoe fetish because he REALLY enjoyed working on this & the shoe shelves!

Currently this space is used for temporary storage of one of my Frenchies who has to have a place to park himself in whichever room I‘m in at the moment...the other Frenchie likes to hide in the other cubbies.


----------



## WingNut

bagnut1 said:


> I was very happy with the whole process - I worked in-store with a designer and the installers were assembling everything on site in about 3 weeks.
> 
> The Laren system comes in standard depths and drawer width options but lots of details are customizable, and they were able to work around a weird ceiling issue creatively.  I also got the lighting package, which I love.
> 
> I am about three weeks away from starting the seasonal closet evaluation/rotation, will post a photo when things look tidy.


Laren is the one I saw. It was gorgeous! That’s where I got the lighting inspiration. Had we not already been well underway with our process we very likely would have tried to go with that. Can‘t wait to see your photos.

We have a back hall (main floor) that will be re-done now that the laundry is upstairs, and I‘ll be looking at a TCS system to organize that.


----------



## doloresmia

WingNut said:


> Question for those who have a system that works for them with how they group their clothes....previously I had it organized by mid-length dresses on the medium height rod (had extra room), pants and long dresses on the tallest rod (did not have enough room), skirts, some pants, and tops & blazers on the high-low rods (top rod crowded, bottom rod had extra room)
> 
> I decided to try to put all my work dresses/pants on the medium rod, blazers & hanging tops on the top part of high-low, skirts, suits, and some pants on the lower part of the high-low. Then I put „everything else“ on the super tall rod....long flower pants, long dresses, short cocktail dresses, jumpsuits, long cardis, etc. Everything „fits“ in their space.
> 
> Do you have a way of grouping that works for you?
> 
> Work dresses/pants:
> View attachment 4528673
> 
> 
> L-R, Top: Blazers, tops
> L-R Bottom: Suits & misc. jackets, skirts and some pants
> Most of these items are work clothes, some transition to casual
> View attachment 4528674
> 
> 
> All the non-work stuff
> View attachment 4528675
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528676



Please post at as much length as possible, we love obsessing with you! I tend to go by color and then weight. This creates a more relaxing and uniform look at things. Of course, by color I mean black, black or black mostly. LOL


----------



## diane278

doloresmia said:


> Please post at as much length as possible, we love obsessing with you! I tend to go by color and then weight. This creates a more relaxing and uniform look at things. Of course, by color I mean black, black or black mostly. LOL


I understand your color system, but I have a question....where on earth do you hang your black pieces?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

WingNut said:


> When we designed the layout we basically stuck to the same configuration & location for what hung where, and how much hanging space I needed. I had more than enough hanging space, but no shelves other than wire, and no drawers other than old furniture we shoved into the closet. Not enough drawers and everything was jammed in. For the design, I measured the # of inches our clothing actually took up and stuck to that, but we actually lost 24“ of hanging on the back wall for the laundry entrance. I figured this would force me to reduce and edit more.
> 
> Question for those who have a system that works for them with how they group their clothes....previously I had it organized by mid-length dresses on the medium height rod (had extra room), pants and long dresses on the tallest rod (did not have enough room), skirts, some pants, and tops & blazers on the high-low rods (top rod crowded, bottom rod had extra room)
> 
> I decided to try to put all my work dresses/pants on the medium rod, blazers & hanging tops on the top part of high-low, skirts, suits, and some pants on the lower part of the high-low. Then I put „everything else“ on the super tall rod....long flower pants, long dresses, short cocktail dresses, jumpsuits, long cardis, etc. Everything „fits“ in their space.
> 
> Do you have a way of grouping that works for you?
> 
> This was a really interesting exercise...holy moly I have a crap-ton of sheath dresses and work-appropriate pants! Interestingly, these are things that in the past I had always had difficulty finding for fit, so perhaps I‘m hoarding that which I couldn‘t get before? Same with blazers. I certainly don’t NEED that many work dresses. I don’t NEED that many blazers. Trouble is, what I‘ve hung is what I actually wear fairly regularly, with a few exceptions. Anything iffy is already in either the „to-donate“ or „needs-guidance“ pile. It fits in the closet ok, but leaves me no room to expand or refresh. I feel weird not needing anything new, although my wallet will be relieved, Having said that, when I look at it, it still seems like too much....so now I have to question whether I wear some of these things because I have them and think i must extract value out of them (ergo, wear), or if I wear them because they make me happy when I put them on?  Apologies for waxing so philosophical but I still want to streamline. So looking for ideas.
> 
> 
> Work dresses/pants:
> View attachment 4528673
> 
> 
> L-R, Top: Blazers, tops
> L-R Bottom: Suits & misc. jackets, skirts and some pants
> Most of these items are work clothes, some transition to casual
> View attachment 4528674
> 
> 
> All the non-work stuff
> View attachment 4528675
> 
> 
> Contractor is going to make me an upside-down lazy Susan thingie that will mount to the underside of this corner counter, with hooks from which to hang boots. I looked endlessly online for something but they were either too big or got poor reviews. So we played with all my OTK boots and measured to make sure this world work. I think my contractor secretly has a shoe fetish because he REALLY enjoyed working on this & the shoe shelves!
> 
> Currently this space is used for temporary storage of one of my Frenchies who has to have a place to park himself in whichever room I‘m in at the moment...the other Frenchie likes to hide in the other cubbies.
> View attachment 4528676




Animal prints galore and a contractor with a shoe fetish! Love it!


----------



## Bagaficianado

Recently did a bedroom wardrobe from California Closets and I couldn't be more thrilled with the result! I went with a smoked glass for the cabinet and I love the effect ❤


----------



## diane278

Seeing all the recent posts about closet redos, I’m back at working in mine. I’m not doing anything structural....just another big purge and reorganization.  I’m focusing on NOT emptying the excess and then turning around and filling up it up again.....


----------



## WingNut

Bagaficianado said:


> Recently did a bedroom wardrobe from California Closets and I couldn't be more thrilled with the result! I went with a smoked glass for the cabinet and I love the effect ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533123
> View attachment 4533124
> View attachment 4533125


That’s beautiful and sleek!!!


----------



## Bagaficianado

WingNut said:


> That’s beautiful and sleek!!!


Thank you so much! I was so nervous about the final result but it was worth every penny. I can't believe what a difference it makes in your daily life having an organized closet that you love ❤


----------



## WingNut

I’m going to post some before (decidedly cluttered, non-minimalist, disjointed and downright aggravating) photos and after photos later this week. I still have some decorating to do and DH isn’t done “moving in”. Also waiting for some TCS  drawer organizers to come (Monday).

I can say this:  it is SO much nicer to have a tidier (even if slightly smaller), well-thought out, organized closet where I can see everything at once. I see things now I didn’t know I had, because  they languished in boxes stacked high/falling over. Sweaters were in a jumble on top of a wire shelf, that no matter how many times I re-folded they would fall over, drawers were stuffed and wouldn’t close. I appreciate what I have much more, and know exactly what I need to fill in the blanks, but more importantly what I DON’T need because I most certainly have plenty. Cue the happy wallet music! Also cue the happy WingNut music because this makes my getting dressed/organized self so much calmer and happier.


----------



## WingNut

OK as promised...the finished product! All my things are moved in, DH is still taking his time and editing before filling drawers & such. I spent a little time decorating. Have yet to receive the Container Store drawer organizers (so you won't see any drawer contents yet). Other thing remaining is to replace all of my hangers with these:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01M4RUYMF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I found them to be slightly narrower and with ends that curved down more, to be more suitable for my clothes. The standard wooden ones I have, as well as the slim-stackable ones, stuck out too much and would put bumps in the sleeves.

Before I post the final version, here's a reminder of what I started with. Ugh.l

I actually think I did a mini KM cleanout after these photos were taken...


----------



## WingNut

And the final result. I keep finding excuses to go in here!!!! 

Some items blurred out for privacy's sake.


----------



## Julide

WingNut said:


> And the final result. I keep finding excuses to go in here!!!!
> 
> Some items blurred out for privacy's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542193
> View attachment 4542194
> View attachment 4542195
> View attachment 4542197
> View attachment 4542198



Wow! Congratulations! I can see why you keep coming in here. It looks amazing! And the giraffe is so cute!


----------



## Julide

Bagaficianado said:


> Recently did a bedroom wardrobe from California Closets and I couldn't be more thrilled with the result! I went with a smoked glass for the cabinet and I love the effect ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4533123
> View attachment 4533124
> View attachment 4533125


This is a really great idea to get the most out of your space. So much wall space is rarely used in a bedroom.


----------



## WingNut

Julide said:


> Wow! Congratulations! I can see why you keep coming in here. It looks amazing! And the giraffe is so cute!


Thank you! Giraffe is from Pier1 from a bunch of years ago. Moved it into closet where it just seemed to fit.


----------



## diane278

That’s really impressive!


----------



## scarf1

WingNut said:


> And the final result. I keep finding excuses to go in here!!!!
> 
> Some items blurred out for privacy's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542193
> View attachment 4542194
> View attachment 4542195
> View attachment 4542197
> View attachment 4542198


Wow! Looks beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## WingNut

Julide said:


> This is a really great idea to get the most out of your space. So much wall space is rarely used in a bedroom.


No amount of space is worth anything if it‘s poorly utilized. I love the built in closet along her wall!


----------



## Julide

WingNut said:


> *No amount of space is worth anything if it‘s poorly utilized.* The slanting walls in the closet really dogged me with „stuff“ just being stacked and falling over right where the slant started.
> 
> We ALMOST didn‘t do anything above the actual slant on the one wall....I‘m so glad I asked the contractor to see what he could do with continuing the verticals up to almost the same height as the other walls. It ended up being perfect for bags.



This is so true! With good planning any room can be utilized. I love seeing the micro apartments, they always seem to have ingenious storage which many people would not think of. And I am thrilled you went out of your way to utilized your room, it looks amazing!


----------



## 911snowball

WingNut, this is an extraordinary transformation.  You have created not only a more efficient  space for your clothing but a pleasurable, organized place to begin your day as you select what to wear.  And you have coffee nearby!  In the before pic, you can tell how difficult it was to see what you had, my guess it was a chore to find what you needed to pull together an outfit. I have this problem as I am opening boxes etc to find the right shoes or scarf.  Sometimes it is such a pain, I just select the same things over and over because it takes less effort.  You can now browse your closet , seeing fully what you have - that wonderful lighting makes such a difference!  Congrats on a job well done, you must be thrilled. I do have one question- did you install a mirror in the space to check/adjust your outfits?


----------



## WingNut

911snowball said:


> WingNut, this is an extraordinary transformation.  You have created not only a more efficient  space for your clothing but a pleasurable, organized place to begin your day as you select what to wear.  And you have coffee nearby!  In the before pic, you can tell how difficult it was to see what you had, my guess it was a chore to find what you needed to pull together an outfit. I have this problem as I am opening boxes etc to find the right shoes or scarf.  Sometimes it is such a pain, I just select the same things over and over because it takes less effort.  You can now browse your closet , seeing fully what you have - that wonderful lighting makes such a difference!  Congrats on a job well done, you must be thrilled. I do have one question- did you install a mirror in the space to check/adjust your outfits?


 
I AM thrilled, thank you!!! It‘s really a metaphor for an overall transformation...lots of things have changed in life (I took over the family business, parents are aging and need help and live with clutter, there are more important things in life than some of the superficial things people take on, etc etc), so my mission has been on unloading some of the excess and reducing to the things I love). This is spreading out to other parts of the house and there will be other areas we will tackle once the dust settles from this one.  It DOES make getting ready so much more enjoyable and less stressful.

We have a temporary stand-up mirror along the wall adjoining the kitchenette. Will replace that with a bigger wall mounted one and a bench to the right against the built-ins soon.

Now that we‘ve moved the laundry upstairs and gave away the old W/D, will turn that downstairs area into a powder room/mud-room/dog room. After that will update kitchenette to match closet.


----------



## Genie27

WingNut said:


> And the final result. I keep finding excuses to go in here!!!!
> 
> Some items blurred out for privacy's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542193
> View attachment 4542194
> View attachment 4542195
> View attachment 4542197
> View attachment 4542198


This is an amazing transformation!! Thanks for sharing the process with us! Your new space will make it a joy to select outfits. Everything looks beautiful and organized. I love it.


----------



## Cookiefiend

WingNut said:


> And the final result. I keep finding excuses to go in here!!!!
> 
> Some items blurred out for privacy's sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4542193
> View attachment 4542194
> View attachment 4542195
> View attachment 4542197
> View attachment 4542198


I die. That’s fabulous!


----------



## WingNut

Genie27 said:


> This is an amazing transformation!! Thanks for sharing the process with us! Your new space will make it a joy to select outfits. Everything looks beautiful and organized. I love it.


Thank you! I keep going back to my „before“ pictures and wonder how I lived with all that. How much money was spent on things I didn‘t need or wasn‘t using and couldn‘t bring myself to get rid of. Selling a lot of the clothes on consignment (and some bags and accessories) and not buying new for over a year really helped offset the $$ outlay for the closet and room additions, plus it‘s recoverable when/if we sell the house. I‘m much more motivated to use what I have now that I can see it.

I still have some editing to do. I still think there‘s too much although I think I‘m down to 50% of the previous quantity of „things“. Drawer organizers came in yesterday and are going in today. And of course I have a list of things I need to fill in the blanks but at least now I can clearly see what that is and am not blindly buying because I can‘t think of what I have.  Frankly, right now investing in organization is much more satisfying than browsing online for clothes so I‘m going to run with that motivation while I have it!


----------



## grietje

@WingNut: Your closet transformation is sensational, fantastic, gorgeous!  The loveliness of your items got lost in the old set up.  Now it seems very boutique-like and makes your clothes and shoes and bags all the prettier.

@diane278:  Between Wingnut's new closet and your post that you're going at it again, I'm going home today to tidy mine up!


----------



## diane278

I finally dove in and got things organized better. My handbags are tripping me up. I have released more BV bags into the wild and picked up a couple of new ones along with a few non-BV clutches.  The changes at BV were causing me FOMO. Some of the iconic styles & treatments appear to be diminishing, if not disappearing altogether. I question whether or not I’ll use all these bags, but I finally decided, “So what?!”  I’ll use them or I won’t. They can sit in the closet or I can let them go.  However it goes, I’m fine with it.  Now I just have to figure out how I want to line them up. I’m currently thinking of going by color, regardless of the brand. It seems the simplest method.....time will tell....I usually go through several different scenarios before settling on one....


----------



## Vintage Leather

diane278 said:


> However it goes, I’m fine with it.  Now I just have to figure out how I want to line them up. I’m currently thinking of going by color, regardless of the brand. It seems the simplest method.....time will tell....I usually go through several different scenarios before settling on one....



Congratulations on the cleaning and sorting! 
Maybe you can try sorting by type? My  categories are: Evening Bags, Ladies who Lunch (structured or formal day bags), Sports and Shopping. I also have wedding/baptism/funeral, but that’s a subsection of Ladies who Lunch.


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> Congratulations on the cleaning and sorting!
> Maybe you can try sorting by type? My  categories are: Evening Bags, Ladies who Lunch (structured or formal day bags), Sports and Shopping. I also have wedding/baptism/funeral, but that’s a subsection of Ladies who Lunch.


I have three bags that qualify for carrying stuff around, three small crossbody/shoulder strap bags that I consider “clutches on straps” and 16 clutches (none of them are “formal”; no Judith Lieber etc).  Obviously, I carry a clutch most of the time. I’m going to try setting them up in my three categories and see how it works. Thanks for the suggestion....I would never have come up with that idea on my own.


----------



## diane278

After arranging and rearranging my recently edited bag collection, this is what I ended up with. There are four crossbodys among the clutches. I’ve been somewhat successful in editing down to colors I really use, but have been less successful in reducing the number of bags I now have, in basically those three colors: black; reds/burgundy’s; and creams/off-whites.
However, looking at this photo, I realized that two of the clutches are no longer there....sent off to a charity auction. Small progress, but progress nonetheless less. (Oops, just realized there are two brownish bags stuck in among the burgundy’s....guess it doesn’t matter.)
My current goal is to not jump back into purchasing more bags, but to reduce further. (Yeah...right. But miracles do happen...).


Below: This is the only bag I hang. (The hanging dustbag below holds a bag I had made during my riding days but no longer use, yet haven’t been able to let go of...)


----------



## bagnut1

Very nice!  Beautiful collection.


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> After arranging and rearranging my recently edited bag collection, this is what I ended up with. There are four crossbodys among the clutches. I’ve been somewhat successful in editing down to colors I really use, but have been less successful in reducing the number of bags I now have, in basically those three colors: black; reds/burgundy’s; and creams/off-whites.
> However, looking at this photo, I realized that two of the clutches are no longer there....sent off to a charity auction. Small progress, but progress nonetheless less. (Oops, just realized there are two brownish bags stuck in among the burgundy’s....guess it doesn’t matter.)
> My current goal is to not jump back into purchasing more bags, but to reduce further. (Yeah...right. But miracles do happen...).
> View attachment 4559743
> 
> Below: This is the only bag I hang. (The hanging dustbag below holds a bag I had made during my riding days but no longer use, yet haven’t been able to let go of...)
> View attachment 4559744


Such a chic and cohesive collection.. whether or not you pare down/add more- looks incredible!


----------



## diane278

Vintage Leather said:


> Congratulations on the cleaning and sorting!
> Maybe you can try sorting by type? My  categories are: Evening Bags, Ladies who Lunch (structured or formal day bags), Sports and Shopping. I also have wedding/baptism/funeral, but that’s a subsection of Ladies who Lunch.


Well. It turns out that I don’t use my bags by events. I use them pretty much interchangeably. It was a good lesson for me though, as it made me realize I still have more bags than I really need. For now, I’ve convinced myself that having them fit on two shelves is progress....and I guess it is. But I enjoyed the exercise....


----------



## diane278

Next goal: all clutches and small crossbody bags reduced in numbers until they all fit on one shelf....basically, a reduction of 50%. If I succeed, I’m changing my name to Houdini!


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> Next goal: all clutches and small crossbody bags reduced in numbers until they all fit on one shelf....basically, a reduction of 50%. If I succeed, I’m changing my name to Houdini!


I’m curious - is the reduction because some of these you rarely use? Or is it more space-oriented?

I ask because I have room for exactly one more (daybag sized) bag in the area of my closet dedicated to bags. I should let go already of the ones who are very lonely, but I’m not ready. And sometimes an old shelf-sitter becomes my new best friend with a change of seasons.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> I’m curious - is the reduction because some of these you rarely use? Or is it more space-oriented?
> I ask because I have room for exactly one more (daybag sized) bag in the area of my closet dedicated to bags. I should let go already of the ones who are very lonely, but I’m not ready. And sometimes an old shelf-sitter becomes my new best friend with a change of seasons.


It’s a feeling that I simply have too much stuff as I move toward my next decade. I want to “travel lighter” through my life, but I’ve felt this way before and struggled unsuccessfully with previous reductions.  Some leave, but new ones seem to arrive shortly thereafter. My closet is small, but I have other areas (and closets) I could use for storage,  I’m trying not to go that route.  I can’t seem to remain below 20 bags, but since I’ve figured out the three colors (black; cream and maroon/red) that will work with my wardrobe, it seems excessive (considering my lifestyle) to have so many multiples.  And it’s not just handbags, it’s jewelry, clothing, etc.  I know my age (69) has a lot to do with my current feelings. So, I would say that the desire to reduce is primarily an emotional need.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> It’s a feeling that I simply have too much stuff as I move toward my next decade. I want to “travel lighter” through my life, but I’ve felt this way before and struggled unsuccessfully with previous reductions.  Some leave, but new ones seem to arrive shortly thereafter. My closet is small, but I have other areas (and closets) I could use for storage,  I’m trying not to go that route.  I can’t seem to remain below 20 bags, but since I’ve figured out the three colors (black; cream and maroon/red) that will work with my wardrobe, it seems excessive (considering my lifestyle) to have so many multiples.  And it’s not just handbags, it’s jewelry, clothing, etc.  I know my age (69) has a lot to do with my current feelings. So, I would say that the desire to reduce is primarily an emotional need.


I agree with the emotional aspects of reducing.  I too have a small closet, but it's perfectly adequate for my wardrobe and lifestyle.  In fact I could probably take out half of the clothes in there and not even notice.  (That will be my goal at the next seasonal changeover - keep nothing that didn't get worn this fall/winter.)
The bags are a somewhat different story - I have pared down significantly, continuously, over the past five years or so.  I keep only what I love and use.  That said, when a new one arrives it of course gets to be favorite for a while and the others sit.  I try to change things up every day or two, but given that I don't carry small bags during the week and usually don't carry big bags on the weekend, some of them sit for lengthy periods of time without being used. 
I would love to be able to really focus my collection like @Rami00 has done so impressively, but I don't think I'll ever be able to get to single digits.


----------



## Rami00

bagnut1 said:


> I agree with the emotional aspects of reducing.  I too have a small closet, but it's perfectly adequate for my wardrobe and lifestyle.  In fact I could probably take out half of the clothes in there and not even notice.  (That will be my goal at the next seasonal changeover - keep nothing that didn't get worn this fall/winter.)
> The bags are a somewhat different story - I have pared down significantly, continuously, over the past five years or so.  I keep only what I love and use.  That said, when a new one arrives it of course gets to be favorite for a while and the others sit.  I try to change things up every day or two, but given that I don't carry small bags during the week and usually don't carry big bags on the weekend, some of them sit for lengthy periods of time without being used.
> I would love to be able to really focus my collection like @Rami00 has done so impressively, but I don't think I'll ever be able to get to single digits.


Thank you so much 
It is a brain numbing process but so worth it! I couldn't be happier with my collection, feels so clutter free. Trust me, once you start to narrow down your collection, you will know what number works for your lifestyle.


----------



## diane278

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much
> It is a brain numbing process but so worth it! I couldn't be happier with my collection, feels so clutter free. Trust me, once you start to narrow down your collection, you will know what number works for your lifestyle.


I think I’m stuck in the “brain numbing” part of the process.....


----------



## bagnut1

Rami00 said:


> Thank you so much
> It is a brain numbing process but so worth it! I couldn't be happier with my collection, feels so clutter free. Trust me, once you start to narrow down your collection, you will know what number works for your lifestyle.





diane278 said:


> I think I’m stuck in the “brain numbing” part of the process.....



My brain goes numb below 20.  I KNOW I don't need more than a few, but the ones I have deemed worthy are now like little pets to me.


----------



## Rami00

bagnut1 said:


> My brain goes numb below 20.  I KNOW I don't need more than a few, but the ones I have deemed worthy are now like little pets to me.


hahaha so have figured out your number then!
My base of building my final version was to weed out same bag, different color, which forced me to pick the ultimate favorite! That way every bag has a special spot light! I know, I am crazy


----------



## bagnut1

Rami00 said:


> hahaha so have figured out your number then!
> My base of building my final version was to weed out same bag, different color, which forced me to pick the ultimate favorite! That way every bag has a special spot light! I know, I am crazy


Not crazy!  But I have some work to do since black is definitely overrepresented in my closet. Lol.


----------



## diane278

bagnut1 said:


> My brain goes numb below 20.  I KNOW I don't need more than a few, but the ones I have deemed worthy are now like little pets to me.


 I can relate....I’m suffering from “Bag Addiction Withdrawal” I need a 12 step program....


Rami00 said:


> My base of building my final version was to weed out same bag, different color, which forced me to pick the ultimate favorite! That way every bag has a special spot light! I know, I am crazy


If you’re crazy, I want to be crazy, too! But at least I’m at my next stage: I just removed another four bags. I’m now down to sixteen, which is pretty amazing. I’m not done but I’m going to stop here and see what this feels like.  Then I’ll decide if it’s working well enough for now or if I can keep reducing at this time (I hope...
I hope...I hope....)


----------



## Daneela

I have been reading this thread for a long time. Your are all awesome!
I have no idea if there is anyone in the world with the same issue as I am. It has been 5 years since I am stuck in the situation, when I am aware that I hate owning too much stuff, and easily let it go (to my family, friends, etc’), and feel wonderful doing it. The problem is that usually, after the declutter, I purchase again, and I think that about 20 percent of that stuff is eventually given someone else. This is my case for the last 5 years, and now, when I 30 years old, planning the certain changes in my life, I must change my shopping habits as well, and moderate them.
Actually, I am very happy with my wardrobe, and I do not lack any particular item of a clothing. Thanks Karma, I recently got back to studies, so much less time is left for shopping, but the online option is the devil. In a meantime, I try to remind myself more often about my plans and goals, in order to concentrate on my way to achieve them. Not easy, but necessary...


----------



## diane278

Welcome to the thread! 

To answer your question, yes....I have done the same thing multiple times over the past 20 years (I’m 69). I refer to it as my “binge & purge habit”.  It started earlier than 20 years ago, but I don’t remember it being as frequent as it has been recently. (I’m currently in a purge phase.) For me, it’s been a journey of balancing my desire for a simpler life with actually living that way.  I no longer expect to hit what used to be my simplicity goal. I’ve certainly made progress, although I’ve come at accept my habit, as long as I don’t do anything that affects my financial life negatively.  But, within that limit, I stopped worrying about it.....a benefit (I think) of aging. 

Since you seem aware of the limits you need to set for yourself at such a young age, I applaud you. I know enforcing self-imposed limits can be challenging, but at least you are aware of what you need to do, and you can always check back in here, as we are all on some sort of “minimalist closet” journey. 

I’m sure you’ll get better suggestions here than I’m able to offer.....


----------



## Daneela

diane278 said:


> Welcome to the thread!
> 
> To answer your question, yes....I have done the same thing multiple times over the past 20 years (I’m 69). I refer to it as my “binge & purge habit”.  It started earlier than 20 years ago, but I don’t remember it being as frequent as it has been recently. (I’m currently in a purge phase.) For me, it’s been a journey of balancing my desire for a simpler life with actually living that way.  I no longer expect to hit what used to be my simplicity goal. I’ve certainly made progress, although I’ve come at accept my habit, as long as I don’t do anything that affects my financial life negatively.  But, within that limit, I stopped worrying about it.....a benefit (I think) of aging.
> 
> Since you seem aware of the limits you need to set for yourself at such a young age, I applaud you. I know enforcing self-imposed limits can be challenging, but at least you are aware of what you need to do, and you can always check back in here, as we are all on some sort of “minimalist closet” journey.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll get better suggestions here than I’m able to offer.....



Thank you for the support! I did learn a lot about an approach to life from your posts.
A lot of work need to be done, since that life I aim to requires a lot more self discipline and dedication.
In one hand, I worked my way through my 20’s, and it included some better days and some worse days (like in every human life).
In my 30’s my aim to collect all the gained experience (with the experience that is still waiting for me), and to live more fuss-free, self-confident, and mind-peaceful life.
A decade ago, while studying for my pro-seminar, I have read a sentence that today strikes as a mantra for life; “If the bird wishes to fly, it should get rid of its peacock tail”. I must admit that that reminds me though of a legendary Russian actress Faina Ranevskaya, quite ballsy and humorous woman, who said the following; “Beneath the fanciest peacock tail hides ordinary chicken butt”. Sorry about not very appropriate language


----------



## Cookiefiend

Daneela said:


> Thank you for the support! I did learn a lot about an approach to life from your posts.
> A lot of work need to be done, since that life I  to requires a lot more self discipline and dedication.
> In one hand, I worked my way through my 20’s, and it included some better days and some worse days (like in every human life).
> In my 30’s my aim to collect all the gained experience (with the experience that is still waiting for me), and to live more fuss-free, self-confident, and mind-peaceful life.
> A decade ago, while studying for my pro-seminar, I have read a sentence that today strikes as a mantra for life; “If the bird wishes to fly, it should get rid of its peacock tail”. I must admit that that reminds me though of a legendary Russian actress Faina Ranevskaya, quite ballsy and humorous woman, who said the following; “Beneath the fanciest peacock tail hides ordinary chicken butt”. Sorry about not very appropriate language


Ha!  
(peacocks do fly though, in spite of the fabulous tail!)


----------



## netter

netter said:


> Me too. I've put myself on ban island for a while. I've just come through a necessary buying spree for updating everything from work clothes to booties to new eyewear. Now it's time to stop and live with and ENJOY what I have. I really needed all of these purchases though.


Oh, I ventured a way off of ban island!


----------



## ElainePG

netter said:


> Oh, I ventured a way off of ban island!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## diane278

As I get ready for fall (where I live fall starts late and ends early), I’m working on going through sweaters and trying to sort out what to keep and what to let go of.  I’m “stalled out” on the handbags.  I’m going to let that situation ride for awhile, as my brain feels fried. And fried brain is not a pretty sight!


----------



## netter

diane278 said:


> As I get ready for fall (where I live fall starts late and ends early), I’m working on going through sweaters and trying to sort out what to keep and what to let go of.  I’m “stalled out” on the handbags.  I’m going to let that situation ride for awhile, as my brain feels fried. And fried brain is not a pretty sight!


For removing to work for me it can't be an "event." My system is on-going. Basket in the closet is full this week, so off to the hospital auxiliary charity shop I go.


----------



## diane278

netter said:


> For removing to work for me it can't be an "event." My system is on-going. Basket in the closet is full this week, so off to the hospital auxiliary charity shop I go.


I also pull things as I decide they no longer work, but I usually do a larger purge as seasons change. Sometimes I pull on something seasonal and realize that it’s time has passed.....or my body has decided to change its shape (yet again) and the item looks sad....this particular syndrome has become more and more frequent over the past ten years.


----------



## misstrine85

Hi

I have been lurking in this thread for a while and finally decided to join. I did Project 333 two wears ago and loved it. Then I got pregnant and lost track of it. And then I was on maternity leave. I quit my job, but still want to look well-dressed while looking for a new one. And the simplicity of it all will make it so much easier with a toddler in the mornings. 

I have pared it down to the following pieces:

1 black dress for dress-up only

3 black long-sleeved dressed

3 black dresses with shorter sleeves (to wear with thinner cardigans)

3 thin cardigans (navy, red and black)

2 wool cardigans (babyblue and black)

I am getting married in december, sso that is another dress, but I don’t count that one. I may be wearing another dress for another wedding-celebration, but I don’t know yet. 

I have a handful of scarves: LV leo and navy mono, red and black & white wool Hugo Boss, babyblue and berry cashmere, black and dark blue thin silk)

For footwear I have ballerinas, flat booties, heeled booties, trainers, high heels, shorter heels and wonterboots. All black. Plus my weddingshoes. 

For outerwear I have a navy trench for fall and a navy coat plus a black cape for winter. 

I have not figured out what to do with bags yet.


----------



## bagnut1

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been lurking in this thread for a while and finally decided to join. I did Project 333 two wears ago and loved it. .


Welcome!
Somehow I managed to be oblivious to Project 333 - it seems to make a lot of sense in general, but I have a rather, ahem, significant issue with #17:
_Purses. You only need one._
ONE PURSE??????

The rest sounds sensible and I really loved prohibition #32: 
_Clothes you can pet._

Yes!


----------



## bagnut1

Also, I thought I heard about this article here but a search for it came up empty.

Similar to Project 333 and other minimalist "capsule" wardrobe approaches, this was another take and an interesting read.
https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened


----------



## misstrine85

bagnut1 said:


> Welcome!
> Somehow I managed to be oblivious to Project 333 - it seems to make a lot of sense in general, but I have a rather, ahem, significant issue with #17:
> _Purses. You only need one._
> ONE PURSE??????
> 
> The rest sounds sensible and I really loved prohibition #32:
> _Clothes you can pet._
> 
> Yes!



I will never limit myself to only one. Though I am thinking about minimizing a bit


----------



## diane278

misstrine85 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been lurking in this thread for a while and finally decided to join. I did Project 333 two wears ago and loved it. Then I got pregnant and lost track of it. And then I was on maternity leave. I quit my job, but still want to look well-dressed while looking for a new one. And the simplicity of it all will make it so much easier with a toddler in the mornings.
> 
> I have pared it down to the following pieces:
> 
> 1 black dress for dress-up only
> 
> 3 black long-sleeved dressed
> 
> 3 black dresses with shorter sleeves (to wear with thinner cardigans)
> 
> 3 thin cardigans (navy, red and black)
> 
> 2 wool cardigans (babyblue and black)
> 
> I am getting married in december, sso that is another dress, but I don’t count that one. I may be wearing another dress for another wedding-celebration, but I don’t know yet.
> 
> I have a handful of scarves: LV leo and navy mono, red and black & white wool Hugo Boss, babyblue and berry cashmere, black and dark blue thin silk)
> 
> For footwear I have ballerinas, flat booties, heeled booties, trainers, high heels, shorter heels and wonterboots. All black. Plus my weddingshoes.
> 
> For outerwear I have a navy trench for fall and a navy coat plus a black cape for winter.
> 
> I have not figured out what to do with bags yet.


It sounds to me that you have a firm grasp on what you need and what works for you.....


----------



## misstrine85

diane278 said:


> It sounds to me that you have a firm grasp on what you need and what works for you.....


I feel that I do. I know what works for my lifestyle (mom - needs to be soft clothes so I can run around and play on the floor), more dressy (I am a secretary/receptionist), what works for my hourglass figures (dresses with draping) and which colors. My basecolor is black, with a touch of red and different kinds of blue,  but in the summer I wear a little bit of sherbet colors as well. 

Since I’ve been pregnant my stomach has changed and now it constantly looks a bit bloated. Before it was relatively flat even though I am overweight. I have to adjust - both mentally and in regard to dressing - to that. None of my skirts looks good anymore (pencil and a-line), so I have removed those and decided to focus only on dresses. I have not worn pants of any kind since 2011. My dresses are from Bravissimo (a UK brand for ladies with big busts) and Lauren by Ralph Lauren as they make beautiful and wearable dresses that looks great on my figure and that are easy to wear. 

I hope this minimalist wardrobe will work, but I am open to adding some soft jersey dresses for when I am at home and eating with my 1 year old son. That can get a bit messy


----------



## diane278

I just birthed the love child of this thread. I’m going to try to take the lessons I’ve learned here and apply them to my handbags.  Wish me luck....I’ll need it!  My _bag closet_ is only a couple of shelves but I still have too much......
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-edited-bag-closet-journey.1019229/


----------



## essiedub

bagnut1 said:


> Also, I thought I heard about this article here but a search for it came up empty.
> 
> Similar to Project 333 and other minimalist "capsule" wardrobe approaches, this was another take and an interesting read.
> https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened



I really want that black 3/4 sleeve boat neck top in article.


----------



## bagnut1

diane278 said:


> I just birthed the love child of this thread. I’m going to try to take the lessons I’ve learned here and apply them to my handbags.  Wish me luck....I’ll need it!  My _bag closet_ is only a couple of shelves but I still have too much......
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-edited-bag-closet-journey.1019229/


Yay.... following you there!  (both virtually, and bag-ly!)


----------



## misstrine85

essiedub said:


> I really want that black 3/4 sleeve boat neck top in article.



Me too. And as a dress as well.


----------



## misstrine85

How do you ladies (and gents?) feel about having a minimal wardrobe when dressing up? Do you have serveral outfits? I only have one dress that is specifically for going out (all though all my other dresses also work for “cocktail” dresscodes). I don’t mind it.


----------



## misstrine85

bagnut1 said:


> Also, I thought I heard about this article here but a search for it came up empty.
> 
> Similar to Project 333 and other minimalist "capsule" wardrobe approaches, this was another take and an interesting read.
> https://www.fastcompany.com/9035606...-the-same-thing-every-day-heres-what-happened



Very interesting read! I also experience some friends who talk bad about my way of dressing. One in particular calls my clothes boring and dull. She feels - she told me - that I should have more clothes and more colors and prints in my wardrobe. In her eyes I look elegant, but she finds that boring. I have never asked her opinion about my way of dressing, and I have started to just mentally close my ears when she rants. I know that my clothes fit me, fits my lifestyle, are always clean and look beautiful for a long time because of the quality. I never told her how I feel about her wardrobe maybe I should the next time?


----------



## essiedub

misstrine85 said:


> Very interesting read! I also experience some friends who talk bad about my way of dressing. One in particular calls my clothes boring and dull. She feels - she told me - that I should have more clothes and more colors and prints in my wardrobe. In her eyes I look elegant, but she finds that boring. I have never asked her opinion about my way of dressing, and I have started to just mentally close my ears when she rants. I know that my clothes fit me, fits my lifestyle, are always clean and look beautiful for a long time because of the quality. I never told her how I feel about her wardrobe maybe I should the next time?


Why does she care so much about your wardrobe? She’s the bore (or did I mean boor?)


----------



## diane278

misstrine85 said:


> How do you ladies (and gents?) feel about having a minimal wardrobe when dressing up? Do you have serveral outfits? I only have one dress that is specifically for going out (all though all my other dresses also work for “cocktail” dresscodes). I don’t mind it.


I rarely dress up at this point in my life.  I used to keep a dress or two for when the need was there.  This year, I bought a pair of palazzo pants and a silver sequined tunic.  I wore it to a charity gala and will wear it during the holidays.

Here’s a couple of  bad photos ....it looked fine irl.....I’m 69, so I’m not very adventurous in my dressing...


----------



## GoStanford

misstrine85 said:


> How do you ladies (and gents?) feel about having a minimal wardrobe when dressing up? Do you have serveral outfits? I only have one dress that is specifically for going out (all though all my other dresses also work for “cocktail” dresscodes). I don’t mind it.


I like a minimal wardrobe for dressing up.  I gravitate to the same few outfits anyway, and I don't have that many events to attend, and I don't go to a lot of events where I'll see the same people over and over, so I feel like with jewelry and accessories, I get enough variation.  I'm sure people in other circles feel they can only wear a dressy outfit once, but I am definitely not in those groups!


----------



## misstrine85

diane278 said:


> I rarely dress up at this point in my life.  I used to keep a dress or two for when the need was there.  This year, I bought a pair of palazzo pants and a silver sequined tunic.  I wore it to a charity gala and will wear it during the holidays.
> 
> Here’s a couple of  bad photos ....it looked fine irl.....I’m 69, so I’m not very adventurous in my dressing...
> View attachment 4574005
> 
> View attachment 4574002



Wow! You look so elegant! My mom looks amazing in palazzo pants as well, I should suggest that she bought a sequin top to wear with them. Such a classic look, I am sure you will sparkle for the holidays.


----------



## misstrine85

GoStanford said:


> I like a minimal wardrobe for dressing up.  I gravitate to the same few outfits anyway, and I don't have that many events to attend, and I don't go to a lot of events where I'll see the same people over and over, so I feel like with jewelry and accessories, I get enough variation.  I'm sure people in other circles feel they can only wear a dressy outfit once, but I am definitely not in those groups!


I am the same way, so I just put the other dresses in storage.


----------



## misstrine85

essiedub said:


> Why does she care so much about your wardrobe? She’s the bore (or did I mean boor?)



I don’t know. Luckily that is the only part of my life she is negative about, otherwise I would consider if our friendship was worth it. I had too look up to word “boor” (I am from Denmark, so didn’t know it).  That is very accurate


----------



## misstrine85

I am going to a design/interior/food-fair with my mom today. Will be wearing V-neck LBD, red cardigan, opaque black tights, black flat boots and something for our wedding I just picked up yesterday: a three strand pearl necklace. I got it for a steal at a jewelleryshop that was closing, so everything was on 30 % discount. It just laid all bundled up in the bottom of a drawer with a very cheap price compared to the single strands. And then with the extra 30 % off. The owner of the shop said that it must have been lying there for many many years forgotten, because it was one of his old pricemarks. I am so happy that I can give it new life.


----------



## jbags07

diane278 said:


> I rarely dress up at this point in my life.  I used to keep a dress or two for when the need was there.  This year, I bought a pair of palazzo pants and a silver sequined tunic.  I wore it to a charity gala and will wear it during the holidays.
> 
> Here’s a couple of  bad photos ....it looked fine irl.....I’m 69, so I’m not very adventurous in my dressing...
> View attachment 4574005
> 
> View attachment 4574002


A very beautiful and elegant look


----------



## Vintage Leather

misstrine85 said:


> How do you ladies (and gents?) feel about having a minimal wardrobe when dressing up? Do you have serveral outfits? I only have one dress that is specifically for going out (all though all my other dresses also work for “cocktail” dresscodes). I don’t mind it.



For long gown occasions, I have one vintage Carolina Herrera long gown that still miraculous fits me. I wear that to almost every occasion. If I have enough advanced warning, if I’m expecting photos of the event, and if a perfectly fitting gown isn’t critical, I’ll do a Rent the Runway.


----------



## Daneela

Wardrobe situation update time
I moved into a new rented apartment last Thursday, and therefore, a clearance was made in order to decide which stuff stays and which stuff moves to the new owners.
Here are the current numbers:
4 pairs of spring/summer shoes (4 shades of black)
4 pairs of fall/winter shoes (all in black-except for one dark brown booties, 
2 T-shirts (grey and black)
7 warm sweaters (2 black, 1 beige, 1 khaki, 3 grey)
4 belts (black)
3 black dresses (for events and going out, I am pants girl in the everyday life)
14 pairs of pants (11 black tailored ones, 2 grey ones and one grey jeans) 
2 warm tailored winter coats (in noir)
2 light tailored coats (black and grey)
3 blazers (black)
1 pair of grey shorts
8 long sleeve, button down shirts- I always roll up the sleeves (5 in black, 1 in blue, 2 in dark green).
4 bags- all in black, one for days- off wandering, one for my my German studies days, one hobo and one small one (for the days when no umbrella is required).
There are also a couple of stand-by items: wool top, safari dress, 1 pair of booties and heels.
I do have my eye on a pair of black jeans, back sleeveless top and black shorts, giving myself a couple of days to decide- purchase or not purchase.
In overall, I am satisfied with my wardrobe, so I hope to resist unexpected drive to purchase mindlessly. 
What about you, were some seasonal wardrobe editions done?


----------



## diane278

I’m working on my closet again. Still searching for Nirvana. Since I bought palazzo pants and a couple of dressy tops, I finally got rid of *all *the dresses....none of which had been worn in quite awhile. Removing approx 20 hanging items made a big difference in available space.  I also took out several pairs of (cute) shoes that never got worn due to discomfort.  I actually think I’m getting close to getting this project finished for this season.....


----------



## whateve

diane278 said:


> I’m working on my closet again. Still searching for Nirvana. Since I bought palazzo pants and a couple of dressy tops, I finally got rid of *all *the dresses....none of which had been worn in quite awhile. Removing approx 20 hanging items made a big difference in available space.  I also took out several pairs of (cute) shoes that never got worn due to discomfort.  I actually think I’m getting close to getting this project finished for this season.....


I should get rid of the dresses. And the high heels. I never wear them. Once every few years it seems I have to wear a dress but I don't need all of them.


----------



## bagnut1

whateve said:


> I should get rid of the dresses. And the high heels. I never wear them. Once every few years it seems I have to wear a dress but I don't need all of them.


I haven’t owned a dress in years. Heels went a couple of years ago. No more voluntary discomfort!


----------



## diane278

whateve said:


> I should get rid of the dresses. And the high heels. I never wear them. Once every few years it seems I have to wear a dress but I don't need all of them.





bagnut1 said:


> I haven’t owned a dress in years. Heels went a couple of years ago. No more voluntary discomfort!


After the dresses went, the leggings that I wore with some of them left, too. Eliminating an entire category freed up a chunk of space. 
I’d be more than thrilled if I could eliminate bras.....but I think that’s in the category of “fat chance”.


----------



## grietje

You know the whole only buy 25 things?  Well I failed miserably on that. Am I near 100?  I think so. I stopped tracking what I bought.

As for the closet, it’s looking good. I’m into long sleeved tees so have acquired several and probably should go through what I have.  I have time to assess on Thursday so that’ll be a fun activity.

I’ve been buying bags too but trying the 1-in-1-out policy.

It’s hard to think minimally right now with the holidays.  I’ve not been this far behind in years.  My goal for today is to get my gift shopping plan organized.

As I reflect on what I’ve written, I will say some of the shopping has been to soothe my self. It’s been a frustrating few months with my dad and it’s gotten me down. Trying to pick myself up.

Oh yeah, and I found a dog that I’m nursing back to health.  Finding an owner is doubtful but I’m trying.  So we are no longer minimal on the number of dogs — 3 is plenty!


----------



## renee_nyc

I’ve been following this thread for awhile, looking for inspiration and tips.
I purged and organized this weekend but unfortunately the purging mostly happened in drawers so you can’t see it. I still have a ways to go before being a minimalist.
Most of you will probably recognize the ikea pax wardrobe. We added a kallax shelf as a diy island and laundry organizer. We have 3 large bins in it  for regular laundry, delicates/hand wash and dry cleaning. We also have clothing care items (fabric brushes and sweater stones) and reusable tote bags.


----------



## Aerdem

I posted a bit on here back in July, but here’s a more updated/comprehensive overview of how I strive for a minimalist wardrobe:

I slowly started to pare down in March 2017. I flirted with the idea of minimalism before that time, but never made any drastic moves. The catalyst this time was breaking up with a boyfriend with hoarder tendencies. Just being in his home made me feel anxious! This breakup was an emancipation from not only him, but from the “stuff” that internally and spatially made me feel weighed down/confined.  

So, for about the last two years I’ve gone through countless waves of purging. I completely changed my aesthetic (use to be colors and patterns galore). With so much, and no clear aesthetic- I was afflicted with the “I never have anything to wear” syndrome. 

I decided I felt my best and most “me” when I stuck to neutral colors/solids only. Since, I have learned that I further like to narrow this to cool toned neutrals only. Eliminating warm nudes and such.. 

I also became much more particular about quality. Since my focus narrowed, I honed in on buying only well made pieces of high quality fibers. I built this wardrobe consisting of all cool toned neutrals, and only my favorite staples- high waisted trousers, oversized blazers, etc.. I decided I never enjoyed denim pants, so they were eradicated.

After I built my perfect staple wardrobe/personal uniform, I decided to solely focus on high fashion statement pieces. They needed to have impact! I enjoy the oversized menswear/formalwear suiting instead of dresses when I step out for the evening. So I’ve been building on my Dior Homme pieces. I enjoy a statement statement heel, usually by Prada.

A lot of my wardrobe is multifunctional which I believe aides in a wardrobe leaning more minimal. I really enjoy doing a thick black legging paired with my oversized blazer for night. Think Saint Laurent Le Smoking. (The same legging I use to workout in). It’s not expected, but it works so well for me.

My wardrobe is by no means “extreme minimalism”. I would define it as a minimalist aesthetic, that I am constantly questioning to make sure nothing superfluous clouds the direction of what I want it to be. Sleek, minimal, high fashion.

*link to my collection if anyone is interested in more detail:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/enter-the-void.1012370/


----------



## diane278

Aerdem said:


> I posted a bit on here back in July, but here’s a more updated/comprehensive overview of how I strive for a minimalist wardrobe:
> 
> I slowly started to pare down in March 2017. I flirted with the idea of minimalism before that time, but never made any drastic moves. The catalyst this time was breaking up with a boyfriend with hoarder tendencies. Just being in his home made me feel anxious! This breakup was an emancipation from not only him, but from the “stuff” that internally and spatially made me feel weighed down/confined.
> 
> So, for about the last two years I’ve gone through countless waves of purging. I completely changed my aesthetic (use to be colors and patterns galore). With so much, and no clear aesthetic- I was afflicted with the “I never have anything to wear” syndrome.
> 
> I decided I felt my best and most “me” when I stuck to neutral colors/solids only. Since, I have learned that I further like to narrow this to cool toned neutrals only. Eliminating warm nudes and such..
> 
> I also became much more particular about quality. Since my focus narrowed, I honed in on buying only well made pieces of high quality fibers. I built this wardrobe consisting of all cool toned neutrals, and only my favorite staples- high waisted trousers, oversized blazers, etc.. I decided I never enjoyed denim pants, so they were eradicated.
> 
> After I built my perfect staple wardrobe/personal uniform, I decided to solely focus on high fashion statement pieces. They needed to have impact! I enjoy the oversized menswear/formalwear suiting instead of dresses when I step out for the evening. So I’ve been building on my Dior Homme pieces. I enjoy a statement statement heel, usually by Prada.
> 
> A lot of my wardrobe is multifunctional which I believe aides in a wardrobe leaning more minimal. I really enjoy doing a thick black legging paired with my oversized blazer for night. Think Saint Laurent Le Smoking. (The same legging I use to workout in). It’s not expected, but it works so well for me.
> 
> My wardrobe is by no means “extreme minimalism”. I would define it as a minimalist aesthetic, that I am constantly questioning to make sure nothing superfluous clouds the direction of what I want it to be. Sleek, minimal, high fashion.
> 
> *link to my collection if anyone is interested in more detail:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/enter-the-void.1012370/


I love what you’ve done!


----------



## Aerdem

diane278 said:


> I love what you’ve done!


Thank you! It’s ever evolving... garnering inspiration from threads such as this one.


----------



## grietje

Aerdem said:


> I posted a bit on here back in July, but here’s a more updated/comprehensive overview of how I strive for a minimalist wardrobe...



Just terrific!  I really like the idea of a personal uniform. You've done such a great job curating the look and still having variety.  A few questions:

How was it letting go of color?  I ask because I prefer neutrals and monochrome but I still like the -- for lack of a better word -- happy look of color and/or a print?

Do you live in a big city?  Any advice foe me as I live in Sacramento which is a) a lot warmer b) a lot more casual?

I really have two uniforms--my work life and my off-time life.  Any suggestions on how to merge them?


----------



## Aerdem

grietje said:


> Just terrific!  I really like the idea of a personal uniform. You've done such a great job curating the look and still having variety.  A few questions:
> 
> How was it letting go of color?  I ask because I prefer neutrals and monochrome but I still like the -- for lack of a better word -- happy look of color and/or a print?
> 
> Do you live in a big city?  Any advice foe me as I live in Sacramento which is a) a lot warmer b) a lot more casual?
> 
> I really have two uniforms--my work life and my off-time life.  Any suggestions on how to merge them?


Very kind, thank you! 

So, letting go of color/pattern was very freeing for me personally. Instead of feeling like I was limiting myself I felt more grounded in what made me look and feel my best. If color is important to you, then I would never advise to get rid of it. I just never felt great or “me” when I wore it.

I reside in San Francisco currently, we are neighbors .  In the summer heat I will usually wear a lot of white. I have a white structured jumpsuit that works well. Still my aesthetic, while being temperature/climate appropriate.

I tend to live in menswear suit jackets- work or play. I just feel perfect in them. So it’s a natural meeting of “looks”, if you will. I do blend some athleisure like my thick workout leggings for nighttime looks. I think they look sleek with heels and a jacket. I like to think outside of convention in that way. Very multipurpose as well.

And even if I am more overdressed than others, I just prefer wearing what I enjoy. It’s your wardrobe, and it’s a very personal expression. Hope this has answered your questions sufficiently!


----------



## TankerToad

Aerdem said:


> I posted a bit on here back in July, but here’s a more updated/comprehensive overview of how I strive for a minimalist wardrobe:
> 
> I slowly started to pare down in March 2017. I flirted with the idea of minimalism before that time, but never made any drastic moves. The catalyst this time was breaking up with a boyfriend with hoarder tendencies. Just being in his home made me feel anxious! This breakup was an emancipation from not only him, but from the “stuff” that internally and spatially made me feel weighed down/confined.
> 
> So, for about the last two years I’ve gone through countless waves of purging. I completely changed my aesthetic (use to be colors and patterns galore). With so much, and no clear aesthetic- I was afflicted with the “I never have anything to wear” syndrome.
> 
> I decided I felt my best and most “me” when I stuck to neutral colors/solids only. Since, I have learned that I further like to narrow this to cool toned neutrals only. Eliminating warm nudes and such..
> 
> I also became much more particular about quality. Since my focus narrowed, I honed in on buying only well made pieces of high quality fibers. I built this wardrobe consisting of all cool toned neutrals, and only my favorite staples- high waisted trousers, oversized blazers, etc.. I decided I never enjoyed denim pants, so they were eradicated.
> 
> After I built my perfect staple wardrobe/personal uniform, I decided to solely focus on high fashion statement pieces. They needed to have impact! I enjoy the oversized menswear/formalwear suiting instead of dresses when I step out for the evening. So I’ve been building on my Dior Homme pieces. I enjoy a statement statement heel, usually by Prada.
> 
> A lot of my wardrobe is multifunctional which I believe aides in a wardrobe leaning more minimal. I really enjoy doing a thick black legging paired with my oversized blazer for night. Think Saint Laurent Le Smoking. (The same legging I use to workout in). It’s not expected, but it works so well for me.
> 
> My wardrobe is by no means “extreme minimalism”. I would define it as a minimalist aesthetic, that I am constantly questioning to make sure nothing superfluous clouds the direction of what I want it to be. Sleek, minimal, high fashion.
> 
> *link to my collection if anyone is interested in more detail:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/enter-the-void.1012370/


 I’m awestruck how incredibly chic and elegant your vision is- this focus is what I aspire to
Thank you SO MUCH for sharing


----------



## Aerdem

TankerToad said:


> I’m awestruck how incredibly chic and elegant your vision is- this focus is what I aspire to
> Thank you SO MUCH for sharing


I’m so honored, thank you for the massive compliment!


----------



## TankerToad

Eye candy 
Not my closet but wish it was
This is a warm weather closet


----------



## Aerdem

TankerToad said:


> Eye candy
> Not my closet but wish it was
> This is a warm weather closet


So fresh and airy. Lovely.


----------



## WingNut

renee_nyc said:


> I’ve been following this thread for awhile, looking for inspiration and tips.
> I purged and organized this weekend but unfortunately the purging mostly happened in drawers so you can’t see it. I still have a ways to go before being a minimalist.
> Most of you will probably recognize the ikea pax wardrobe. We added a kallax shelf as a diy island and laundry organizer. We have 3 large bins in it  for regular laundry, delicates/hand wash and dry cleaning. We also have clothing care items (fabric brushes and sweater stones) and reusable tote bags.


Very nice!!!


----------



## keodi

Here are photos of my  closet. For the past 6 years now, I've done capsule wardrobes as a way to  hone in on my personal style.  I wouldn't consider my wardrobe at 78 pieces minimal, but I do have a colour palette I wear year round, black, white/cream, navy, and grey. I do like jewel colours of magenta/teal, but I have a few pieces of those. I currently have 7 bags at the moment, and I plan on adding 3 to round out my bag collection to 10.


----------



## keodi

my most recent closet edition. The Chanel Jacket I got at a consignment shop and the cardigan I thrifted for 18.99!! I thought it was inspired, but then I had it authenticated and to my surprise I was told it was authentic, and from 2010. I will say the quality is very nice!


----------



## ElainePG

keodi said:


> my most recent closet edition. The Chanel Jacket I got at a consignment shop and the cardigan I thrifted for 18.99!! I thought it was inspired, but then I had it authenticated and to my surprise I was told it was authentic, and from 2010. I will say the quality is very nice!
> View attachment 4656548
> View attachment 4656549


Both so classic... and amazing that the cardi was a thrift shop find! You’ve got a good eye!


----------



## keodi

ElainePG said:


> Both so classic... and amazing that the cardi was a thrift shop find! You’ve got a good eye!


Thank you!


----------



## bagnut1

Today was Rotate Day.  It's taken about a week to get here - winter stuff went out for cleaning and seasonal storage last week.  Today I swapped all clean non-wool items with the stuff in my small off-season storage closet.

Apparently last time I swapped I did a pretty good job of editing my scarves.  I did acquire a few this past fall/winter, but only silks, so for the first time everything fit into my two designated scarf drawers!

I have no idea when I will actually wear any of these again but it makes me happy to see them awaiting their turn when things are back to normal.


----------



## doloresmia

bagnut1 said:


> Today was Rotate Day.  It's taken about a week to get here - winter stuff went out for cleaning and seasonal storage last week.  Today I swapped all clean non-wool items with the stuff in my small off-season storage closet.
> 
> Apparently last time I swapped I did a pretty good job of editing my scarves.  I did acquire a few this past fall/winter, but only silks, so for the first time everything fit into my two designated scarf drawers!
> 
> I have no idea when I will actually wear any of these again but it makes me happy to see them awaiting their turn when things are back to normal.
> View attachment 4710620
> View attachment 4710621



Love this! I just read a Vogue article about how Julianne Moores wardrobe changed in this movie called Safe where she realized she was allergic to everything.... over time her wardrobe became linen, cotton and pure fabrics with no dyes. I feel like this would be my mode too once we are free to go out again..... except I would wear fabulous jewelry


----------



## Cookiefiend

bagnut1 said:


> Today was Rotate Day.  It's taken about a week to get here - winter stuff went out for cleaning and seasonal storage last week.  Today I swapped all clean non-wool items with the stuff in my small off-season storage closet.
> 
> Apparently last time I swapped I did a pretty good job of editing my scarves.  I did acquire a few this past fall/winter, but only silks, so for the first time everything fit into my two designated scarf drawers!
> 
> I have no idea when I will actually wear any of these again but it makes me happy to see them awaiting their turn when things are back to normal.
> View attachment 4710620
> View attachment 4710621


That is beautiful!


----------



## Antonia

bagnut1 said:


> Today was Rotate Day.  It's taken about a week to get here - winter stuff went out for cleaning and seasonal storage last week.  Today I swapped all clean non-wool items with the stuff in my small off-season storage closet.
> 
> Apparently last time I swapped I did a pretty good job of editing my scarves.  I did acquire a few this past fall/winter, but only silks, so for the first time everything fit into my two designated scarf drawers!
> 
> I have no idea when I will actually wear any of these again but it makes me happy to see them awaiting their turn when things are back to normal.
> View attachment 4710620
> View attachment 4710621


They look amazing...love the Kon-Mari organizing!!


----------



## bagnut1

Antonia said:


> They look amazing...love the Kon-Mari organizing!!


Thanks, although (LOL) I was obsessively folding my things before she was born.


----------



## kat99

keodi said:


> my most recent closet edition. The Chanel Jacket I got at a consignment shop and the cardigan I thrifted for 18.99!! I thought it was inspired, but then I had it authenticated and to my surprise I was told it was authentic, and from 2010. I will say the quality is very nice!
> View attachment 4656548
> View attachment 4656549



This cardigan is the steal of the century!!


----------



## keodi

kat99 said:


> This cardigan is the steal of the century!!


I know! I couldn't believe it!


----------



## tealocean

bagnut1 said:


> Today was Rotate Day.  It's taken about a week to get here - winter stuff went out for cleaning and seasonal storage last week.  Today I swapped all clean non-wool items with the stuff in my small off-season storage closet.
> 
> Apparently last time I swapped I did a pretty good job of editing my scarves.  I did acquire a few this past fall/winter, but only silks, so for the first time everything fit into my two designated scarf drawers!
> 
> I have no idea when I will actually wear any of these again but it makes me happy to see them awaiting their turn when things are back to normal.
> View attachment 4710620
> View attachment 4710621


This is so pretty! You have so many colors. I hope you enjoy them even often if you're just at home or on video calls for a little while.


----------



## bagnut1

tealocean said:


> This is so pretty! You have so many colors. I hope you enjoy them even often if you're just at home or on video calls for a little while.


Thank you.  I am coming around to the idea that possibly I should just pretend that life is normal even if I don't take any of these things (including myself, LOL) out of the house on any given day.


----------



## TankerToad

And so..... when I’m not tearing my hair out putting out fires (in my hard hit industry) and realizing slowly but with increasingly disappointment and reluctant acceptance that life as I knew it may take years to recover and resume  -  in my spare off hours I have been relentlessly organizing and reorganizing and filing and purging and reenvisioning the future -
This is something I can control.
Like some have mentioned here- I bought some things in early 2020 that may not be worn - well maybe for a year?
So has anyone else used this static time to ponder their personal style? Their wardrobe?


----------



## ElainePG

TankerToad said:


> And so..... when I’m not tearing my hair out putting out fires (in my hard hit industry) and realizing slowly but with increasingly disappointment and reluctant acceptance that life as I knew it may take years to recover and resume  -  in my spare off hours I have been relentlessly organizing and reorganizing and filing and purging and reenvisioning the future -
> This is something I can control.
> Like some have mentioned here- I bought some things in early 2020 that may not be worn - well maybe for a year?
> So has anyone else used this static time to ponder their personal style? Their wardrobe?


Good question, TT! I've been thinking about my handbags. When I finally feel safe enough to leave my house, am I *really* going to want to carry my good handbags out in public? Will it be safe, or will they need to be wiped down every time I come home? And, if that's the case, what should I wipe them down with??? 

Or, should I buy one neutral inexpensive bag to use for the foreseeable future, wipe it down with a baby wipe and let it air-dry, and simply not worry about that aspect of my personal style?


----------



## TankerToad

Not that minimal but isn’t this a lovely collection /closet ? Not mine but wouldn’t mind if it was


----------



## tealocean

TankerToad said:


> Not that minimal but isn’t this a lovely collection /closet ? Not mine but wouldn’t mind if it was


Yes! That is so pretty, and I love the way it's organized so one can easily choose a bag to wear! All that lovely pink!


----------



## poulinska

TankerToad said:


> And so..... when I’m not tearing my hair out putting out fires (in my hard hit industry) and realizing slowly but with increasingly disappointment and reluctant acceptance that life as I knew it may take years to recover and resume  -  in my spare off hours I have been relentlessly organizing and reorganizing and filing and purging and reenvisioning the future -
> This is something I can control.
> Like some have mentioned here- I bought some things in early 2020 that may not be worn - well maybe for a year?
> So has anyone else used this static time to ponder their personal style? Their wardrobe?


I already wrote in the style-book-thread that I have been watching Jennifer Alfanos Videos in instagram about an minimalist sustainable closet. She started the videos at the begin of the lockdown, so she says there is no need to throw anything out, more of thinking about your wardrobe and making lists. I made a few of those lists an two were especially revealing: the splurges list (what did I splurge on, why, would I do it again) and the regrets-list (what purchase did I regret and why). With these lists and videos she aims to a sustainable and minimalist wardrobe. I found out that all purchases I did to become someone I am not (my alltime fault is the preppy style...) it leads to remorse. So I try to re-organize my wardrobe towards the life I live (at least when we can leave the house again)...
Side-note: I have few clothes and only four handbags, so for me it is less about reducing but more about sharpening.


----------



## poulinska

TankerToad said:


> Not that minimal but isn’t this a lovely collection /closet ? Not mine but wouldn’t mind if it was


Lovely and it looks like the woman really loves her items.


----------



## poulinska

ElainePG said:


> Or, should I buy one neutral inexpensive bag to use for the foreseeable future, wipe it down with a baby wipe and let it air-dry, and simply not worry about that aspect of my personal style?



All research says that the virus only survives short times on surfaces. No need to wipe your bag if you don't eat it.


----------



## ElainePG

poulinska said:


> All research says that the virus only survives short times on surfaces. No need to wipe your bag if you don't eat it.


That’s hysterical! Thank you for the much- needed laugh tonight.


----------



## 880

I don’t wipe down bags. If I wear one, it’s usually a crossbody and no one touches it but me. But, even though I’m trying to minimize, it’s hard. I’m better at giving away clothes, esp if I’ve gained weight and can no longer fit (or never actually fit into the item in question) I am  struggling with how much to downsize the bag closet.  (I still regret giving away a really large miu miu beige shoulder carry with tons of outside pockets (like a gardeners tote. For years I searched and would have repurchased, but all I could find were smaller versions in darker colors). So I’ve come to the conclusion that I need to keep placeholder bags (now the placeholders are ebene colored bags)  in order to prevent impulse purchases of the wrong item to quell a hankering. And the way i rationalize it is, surely a placeholder bag doesnt really count in the ten or twenty bag count for the minimalist closet 
also, as I get older, I no longer need certain bag categories, for example, a cool crossbody bag to go to a chic but downscale bar in Brooklyn. I don’t think Ive been to this category in twenty years, so I just realized I can let this go. Of course, since covid, I don’t need any bag, but the prices are so good. . .


----------



## Havanese 28

When we go out, even now, I use my bags and I don’t wipe them down.  
I did use some of the stay at home time to curate my existing wardrobe.  I got rid of anything I haven’t worn in a year.  Also, if I didn’t love it or feel it was flattering on me, it got donated.  At heart I am a minimalist.  My personal style I’d define as classic with a twist.  I spend on bags, shoes and outerwear.  I buy only natural materials these days... wool, cashmere, cotton, silk, linen and in classic shapes and colors I love on me.  My previous mistake was buying black.  I love how chic  black is, but black washes me out and it’s too harsh with my light, warm skin tone.  I find I dress Better when I have less in my closet!


----------



## poulinska

I feel like I have a huge setback in my minimalistic approach. With everything changing so drastically I somehow think I shloud change my wardrobe. So I ordered a lot online but I sent almost all of it back. After the last minimalisms attempts I always regretted that I got rid of so much. To be fair my closet is only one half of an IKEA PAX (my half is about 120 cm, so I don't have a lot of clothes).


----------



## Sheila K

880 said:


> I don’t wipe down bags. If I wear one, it’s usually a crossbody and no one touches it but me. But, even though I’m trying to minimize, it’s hard. I’m better at giving away clothes, esp if I’ve gained weight and can no longer fit (or never actually fit into the item in question) I am  struggling with how much to downsize the bag closet.  (I still regret giving away a really large miu miu beige shoulder carry with tons of outside pockets (like a gardeners tote. For years I searched and would have repurchased, but all I could find were smaller versions in darker colors). So I’ve come to the conclusion that I need to keep placeholder bags (now the placeholders are ebene colored bags)  in order to prevent impulse purchases of the wrong item to quell a hankering. And the way i rationalize it is, surely a placeholder bag doesnt really count in the ten or twenty bag count for the minimalist closet
> also, as I get older, I no longer need certain bag categories, for example, a cool crossbody bag to go to a chic but downscale bar in Brooklyn. I don’t think Ive been to this category in twenty years, so I just realized I can let this go. Of course, since covid, I don’t need any bag, but the prices are so good. . .



I've been thinking about that a lot lately too.  I have a relatively minimal clothing collection (if you don't count all the covid loungeware I purchased to work at home this year...) but I definitely have a hard time parting with bags and shoes.  I think it's because a different set will completely change the look of a basic jeans and tee outfit.  

This has article has probably been shared before, but your comment on 'placeholders' makes me realize that some of my current bags are probably really placeholders and I should plan my forever list around the bags I really want instead - even if it might take me years to replace them all.  (Like what was I thinking buying a Chanel WOC when it won't hold my reading glasses??  Need to upsize that one!)

https://www.********.com/no-more-than-10-bags/
I don't have the lifestyle of the woman in the article, so this wouldn't be my ideal list, but it's really good food for thought.


----------



## 880

poulinska said:


> attempts I always regretted that I got rid of so much


Yes exactly. But then you buy more  I think the articles that tell you to eliminate everything you haven’t worn in a year May backfire and cause you to buy more when you realize you have no more clothes left except for a pair of stretchy yoga pants and an older 25 usd Cotton t shirt dress from Amazon.(you know, in the years when you stress eat and gain weight, otherwise known as the yoga pan years).


----------



## bagnut1

Sheila K said:


> (Like what was I thinking buying a Chanel WOC when it won't hold my reading glasses??  Need to upsize that one!)



I feel your pain!  I had a really nice collection of WOCs, all gone now for the same reason.


----------



## poulinska

880 said:


> Yes exactly. But then you buy more  I think the articles that tell you to eliminate everything you haven’t worn in a year May backfire and cause you to buy more when you realize you have no more clothes left except for a pair of stretchy yoga pants and an older 25 usd Cotton t shirt dress from Amazon.(you know, in the years when you stress eat and gain weight, otherwise known as the yoga pan years).


Same here. Also I seem to rotate between a minimalist Katharine Hepburn Style and the wanting to dress in a Valentino-ruffle-Style and the I want to look like a Hippie. Depending on when I declutter, I miss two of the three styles :-/


----------



## FizzyWater

poulinska said:


> Same here. Also I seem to rotate between a minimalist Katharine Hepburn Style and the wanting to dress in a Valentino-ruffle-Style and the I want to look like a Hippie. Depending on when I declutter, I miss two of the three styles :-/



Ha - I remember telling my therapist more than 20 years ago that I was torn between my aspirations to be "status-driven career woman", "fabulously frivolous goth" and "environmentally friendly hippie".  I really did have the point that I couldn't be all of these things well (though I've found some decent compromises) but I think secretly the problem was lack of closet space!


----------



## poulinska

So to totally guide this thread OT: We don't need minimalism but bigger closets 
After reading the posts I think about gving minimalism another try. I ordered a lot of hippie-dresses recently and have to admit that in the end the katherine-Hepbrun style is just more flattering to me.


----------



## miniwatt

880 said:


> I think the articles that tell you to eliminate everything you haven’t worn in a year May backfire...



I absolutely agree. This rule has never worked for me, especially the older I get. A year is nothing and stuff always come back in style. I've sold things in the past I totally forget I had sold and then really regretted. I'm hitting 50 and still have some clothing from when I was 15-16 years old, which I pull out and wear every few years or so (also my way of maintaining my weight). The stuff I cull and sort out twice a year tends to be those impulsive fast-fashion purchases which either washed poorly and look a bit lumpy, or looked silly on me to begin with. I get mistaken for mid-thirty all the time (hey, no kids = 9 hours of sleep every night), but I no longer wear pinafores or short A-line skirts/dresses. I think that coy and cute style is better on very young ladies. At the same time, I also wouldn't wear anything too matronly. Why add years now when they'll catch up to me at some point anyway. I imagine though I'll still be wearing Balenciaga and leather when I'm "old."

That all said, because my closet space is tight, I do try to stick to the "one in, one out" rule (emphasis on _try _haha), and let go of things that I don't absolutely love.


----------



## mellecyn

poulinska said:


> Same here. Also I seem to rotate between a minimalist Katharine Hepburn Style and the wanting to dress in a Valentino-ruffle-Style and the I want to look like a Hippie. Depending on when I declutter, I miss two of the three styles :-/


It usually goes with your lifestyle...I am naturally attracted to feminine-masculine structured classy but cool outfits. The cut, the detail that sets it apart. My dream lifestyle is urban, in the city its a pet peeve of mine when people wear outfits as if they are going for a hike in the mountains...
That being said...the reality of the weather and all decides that I can´t wear high heels (unless I´d go around in taxis and Ubers), and hanging out within a creative crowd I mostly have to be casual.
For the boho style I am also attracted to it, like Isabel Marant. But in fact it´s mainly in summer when (if) I holiday in the mediterranean countries, or Bali...etc... where I suddenly need to switch wardrobes. No more structured minimalism...just a long flowy white dress with ankle bracelets...


----------



## poulinska

May I ask whether you all stick to the 'buy higher quality but less'-rule? One of my problems with this is, that we do laundry once a week and I almost throw everything in. That means from towels to shirts. For me this limits my possibility of buying expensive things, because I am afraid I either won't wear them because I won't wash them or have them in the laundry forever. So I buy less expensive things that can stand getting tumbled in the washing mashine. But: as I tend to earn more I also would like to buy better and less. 
To rephrase: Do you wear your high quality carefully curated things while cooking and eating Spaghetti Bolognese?


----------



## miniwatt

poulinska said:


> May I ask whether you all stick to the 'buy higher quality but less'-rule? One of my problems with this is, that we do laundry once a week and I almost throw everything in. That means from towels to shirts. For me this limits my possibility of buying expensive things, because I am afraid I either won't wear them because I won't wash them or have them in the laundry forever. So I buy less expensive things that can stand getting tumbled in the washing mashine. But: as I tend to earn more I also would like to buy better and less.
> To rephrase: Do you wear your high quality carefully curated things while cooking and eating Spaghetti Bolognese?



Yes and no. At the end of the day, the higher quality items are often more inexpensive because they simply last longer. You're ultimately getting a better cost-per-wear than you are with high street brands_._ I have absolutely no problem buying basics on the high street, or the odd on-trend piece to experiment with, but overall I do try to purchase quality over quantity. I don't need five jumpers from Zara that will fall apart after two washes and have to be sorted out again (not to mention how catastrophic this is to the environment). Instead I'll try to choose one nice one from Max Mara or Margiela which I know will go with at least three different outfits and I'll get a lot of wear out of.

I wouldn't ever dare cook in Chanel britches or a Brunelli shirt, but since lockdown this year in particular, I've been trying to enjoy my stuff more in everyday life. And that means, heck yes, I'm wearing my nice underwear and good quality (albeit more casual) stuff around the house and to the grocer's. You know what they say: live everyday as if it were your last!

(Personally, I'd keep the "good" laundry separate; let it stack up until you have a full load, or just do a hand wash, or support your local dry cleaner/washer and have them do it.)


----------



## whateve

poulinska said:


> May I ask whether you all stick to the 'buy higher quality but less'-rule? One of my problems with this is, that we do laundry once a week and I almost throw everything in. That means from towels to shirts. For me this limits my possibility of buying expensive things, because I am afraid I either won't wear them because I won't wash them or have them in the laundry forever. So I buy less expensive things that can stand getting tumbled in the washing mashine. But: as I tend to earn more I also would like to buy better and less.
> To rephrase: Do you wear your high quality carefully curated things while cooking and eating Spaghetti Bolognese?


I don't wear high quality things when cooking. Knowing me, I'll splatter something all over my clothes. When we come home from being out, if I'm wearing something nice, I'll usually change into loungewear. 

For laundry, I wash my husband's stuff more often than mine. I have lots of things, including underwear, so I accumulate my laundry until I have enough for a full load.

I've berated myself for ruining expensive items, like the cashmere sweater moths ate, so I don't feel comfortable spending a huge amount on most pieces. Many high quality pieces have to be dry cleaned so it doesn't matter when you do your laundry.


----------



## earthygirl

miniwatt said:


> Yes and no. At the end of the day, the higher quality items are often more inexpensive because they simply last longer. You're ultimately getting a better cost-per-wear than you are with high street brands_._ I have absolutely no problem buying basics on the high street, or the odd on-trend piece to experiment with, but overall I do try to purchase quality over quantity. I don't need five jumpers from Zara that will fall apart after two washes and have to be sorted out again (not to mention how catastrophic this is to the environment). Instead I'll try to choose one nice one from Max Mara or Margiela which I know will go with at least three different outfits and I'll get a lot of wear out of.
> 
> I wouldn't ever dare cook in Chanel britches or a Brunelli shirt, but since lockdown this year in particular, I've been trying to enjoy my stuff more in everyday life. And that means, heck yes, I'm wearing my nice underwear and good quality (albeit more casual) stuff around the house and to the grocer's. You know what they say: live everyday as if it were your last!
> 
> (Personally, I'd keep the "good" laundry separate; let it stack up until you have a full load, or just do a hand wash, or support your local dry cleaner/washer and have them do it.)


I love your approach and wholeheartedly agree. I do the same and just feel better walking around in my house.  I’ve always been one to dress for myself. I do change before cooking messy meals like pasta with marinara.


----------



## mellecyn

There are the classic items where I know I’ll get a lot of wear and spend on...laundry is less often for these.
Then I have the cheap basic or trendy items, easy to wash
But as soon as I come home I change into loungewear.


----------



## Kfka_btsea

poulinska said:


> One of my problems with this is, that we do laundry once a week and I almost throw everything in. That means from towels to shirts. For me this limits my possibility of buying expensive things, because I am afraid I either won't wear them because I won't wash them or have them in the laundry forever



Late reply but I sort clothes by natural vs. synthetic fabrics (it takes <5 minutes) and then wash with the appropriate detergent for each. For both loads, I'd use the gentle / handwash cycle. Even for sports attire, it cleans just fine and it makes a difference in longevity for all clothes.

Underwear (except fancier ones), anything actually dirty, bed linen and towels go into the regular kill-everything cycle. That's usually the cotton cycle - I prefer cotton bed linen and towels anyway.

Other things that prolong the life of delicate clothing, even if not expensive:
- Laundry bags are a must. Bras go into one. Anything that has hooks / sharp / other stuff that is likely to catch and pull other clothing also go into one.
- Really delicate items also get put into a separate laundry bag for their own safety.

The only annoying part is stuff that truly needs to be handwashed, but I find very few things need to be. If it has a lot of embroidery or is very fine pashmina or light, gauzy wool type fabrics then yes


----------



## Doribelle

This is NOT a minimalist closet, but I had to share.  I recently discovered Carla Rockmore on social media and I love her!  Check out this closet!  Her posts are so informative and she's really fun to watch.


----------



## dotty8

Mine is not really minimalist either, but rather too full   ... but I've been trying to fix this lately


----------



## GoStanford

I’ve toyed with idea of flipping hangers around and then getting rid of everything not worn in six months or a year.  Thing is, earlier this year I wore a dress I’d bought about four years ago and enjoyed it a lot.  I’m glad I didn’t give it away.  So I’m rethinking strategies to pare down.  I know I can do better in the accessories department - those are my favorite things to purchase but what I need the least.


----------



## tinybutterfly

I am so glad this thread popped up! I plan to start at the beginning and read through slowly!

I have been culling my wardrobe for years and though no where near a minimalist wardrobe yet, I have been doing a semi-capsule wardrobe of sorts for quite awhile. I don't have a set number of pieces.  I do have an every day wardrobe and a business casual wardrobe, both relatively smallish. Where I fail is that I hang onto too many extra clothes that I set aside in another closet, just in case. Just in case what, I don't know. It all looks great if you only look at my working closet. It does not so good when you see my just in case closet. 

I recently had my colors redone for fun and found out I had been mistyped years ago, which I suspected had been the case. I have borrowed colors from two different color "wheels" for years, but as my hair softened with age, colors that I used to be able to wear started looking harsh on me. I am working on finding neutrals that work better on me now, plus limiting my colors to only a few favorites. I am past the point of wanting ALL the colors. I think I'd rather stick to a few I really enjoy that look good on me now.

 I am in my 60s, so I am trying to take that into account, too. There are things I won't wear anymore. They do not suit me or my style now that I am older. I am finally okay with that. It was a bit of an adjustment, but I think I have made that transition. It is a work in progress and has been for a number of years. 

Maybe this is the year I will address that just in case closet...I also need to get rid of my high heels. Those days are gone. I have a bad knee and I suspect that even after knee surgery in the future, I am not going to be wearing high heels. 

Off to get some housework started, then will come back and read as I am able throughout the day! Looking forward to seeing lovely closets of well curated and organized clothing!


----------



## purly

I'm a fan of these collapsible storage boxes that zip open in the front and on the top. I keep them on the top shelf of my closet and put nice clothing that doesn't fit anymore and that I think I would wear again in them. From experience my size fluctuates and I hate having to re-purchase everything when it does. Sometimes I realize I will never wear an item again even if I fit into it again and I pull that item out (black sweater with metallic bits in it, I'm looking at you.) Lately I've been thinking about what pieces qualify as 'classic' and I may further remove items that don't qualify. I've been around long enough to see that some things (blue and white striped shirts, coral colored items, fisherman's sweaters, flowery garden party dresses) are in fashion on a cyclical basis and just don't make sense to get rid of as long as they are relatively nice.

I also store some odd things that don't get much wear, like my pea soup green dress inspired by 20s flappers. Every once in a blue moon I get invited to a flapper party and those are hard to find.


----------



## tinybutterfly

This has been such a fun, informative and encouraging thread to read! Thank you, ladies! 

I pulled all of my clothes out of the just in case closet! I have sorted through most of them and have a huge pile to let go! I am not sure I am going to bother trying to sell the items worth selling. It might be better to simply donate the clothes to get them out of my house asap. 

I have a smaller pile set aside that I still need to sort through. I hope to get that done tomorrow. 

This is the first go round. That is enough for now. When summer ends, I may pull everything out again and do some more sorting and donating. It's a process.

One of my problems with trying to get control of my belongings has been that I cull through everything, get rid of things, then I keep shopping. I keep bringing items into my closet, into my home. I want to stop bringing so many more items into my home. 

 I had forgotten that I had participated in this thread at the beginning. I stopped reading and posting on it at some point, but I did keep trying to sort through my wardrobe! It has been one step forward, two steps back, two steps forward, one step back over the years!

 Like I said, I do have a smallish SS wardrobe I have been wearing. I am going to try to get a FW smallish wardrobe in order. I am going to let go of most of my in case clothing and only keep a smaller amount of items in that closet/category. I can borrow from that closet for a bit more variety if I get bored with my curated wardrobe. I don't mind having some extra. I just don't need as much extra as I have now. 

I have two handbags I am letting go. This is a big deal for me! 

It has been a good two days. 

We have friends who sold their big house and downsized to a two-bedroom condo. I envy them! Dh and I talk about downsizing now that we are older. I hope we actually do it. 

Thanks again for this wonderful thread!


----------



## doloresmia

tinybutterfly said:


> This has been such a fun, informative and encouraging thread to read! Thank you, ladies!
> 
> I pulled all of my clothes out of the just in case closet! I have sorted through most of them and have a huge pile to let go! I am not sure I am going to bother trying to sell the items worth selling. It might be better to simply donate the clothes to get them out of my house asap.
> 
> I have a smaller pile set aside that I still need to sort through. I hope to get that done tomorrow.
> 
> This is the first go round. That is enough for now. When summer ends, I may pull everything out again and do some more sorting and donating. It's a process.
> 
> One of my problems with trying to get control of my belongings has been that I cull through everything, get rid of things, then I keep shopping. I keep bringing items into my closet, into my home. I want to stop bringing so many more items into my home.
> 
> I had forgotten that I had participated in this thread at the beginning. I stopped reading and posting on it at some point, but I did keep trying to sort through my wardrobe! It has been one step forward, two steps back, two steps forward, one step back over the years!
> 
> Like I said, I do have a smallish SS wardrobe I have been wearing. I am going to try to get a FW smallish wardrobe in order. I am going to let go of most of my in case clothing and only keep a smaller amount of items in that closet/category. I can borrow from that closet for a bit more variety if I get bored with my curated wardrobe. I don't mind having some extra. I just don't need as much extra as I have now.
> 
> I have two handbags I am letting go. This is a big deal for me!
> 
> It has been a good two days.
> 
> We have friends who sold their big house and downsized to a two-bedroom condo. I envy them! Dh and I talk about downsizing now that we are older. I hope we actually do it.
> 
> Thanks again for this wonderful thread!



How awesome to see people posting here again! I think most of us are like you - can I tell you how many tank tops I bought this summer looking for one that doesn’t rub my skin and still is fitted and neat?

I too am trying to figure out my new wardrobe as I realize I am probably never going back into an office and even if I do, I have plenty of office appropriate clothes; I need to buy things for the body I have now and even allow myself to let go of things I can no longer wear after losing 25 pounds…. That part is hard as any of you who have roller coastered like me know.

Instead of thinking about a uniform I am now adopting the amy smilovic philosophy. I am adapting her ideas to how do I want my clothes to make me feel (I like quirky), are there textures I am missing (no, but very drawn to leather right now) and what can be dialed up or down and rolled into a suitcase no problem 

Of course as it turns out this has led me to purchasing a lot of Tibi recently


----------



## Antonia

doloresmia said:


> How awesome to see people posting here again! I think most of us are like you - can I tell you how many tank tops I bought this summer looking for one that doesn’t rub my skin and still is fitted and neat?
> 
> I too am trying to figure out my new wardrobe as I realize I am probably never going back into an office and even if I do, I have plenty of office appropriate clothes; I need to buy things for the body I have now and even allow myself to let go of things I can no longer wear after losing 25 pounds…. That part is hard as any of you who have roller coastered like me know.
> 
> *Instead of thinking about a uniform I am now adopting the amy smilovic philosophy. I am adapting her ideas to how do I want my clothes to make me feel (I like quirky), are there textures I am missing (no, but very drawn to leather right now) and what can be dialed up or down and rolled into a suitcase no problem
> 
> Of course as it turns out this has led me to purchasing a lot of Tibi recently*


Haha, me too!  I love Amy-she is my style ocon!!  I want everything Tibi -mostly, I try to find things pre-owned but the good stuff from the recent years sells rather quickly.  Also, if anyone is interested at 2:00 EST today and every Wednesday on Insta there is a 'Tibi Style Class' if you follow Tibi.  I also follow Amy Smilovic. She's coming out with a style book soon...cannot wait for that.  If you miss it at 2:00, check it out on YouTube later today.


----------



## doloresmia

Antonia said:


> Haha, me too!  I love Amy-she is my style ocon!!  I want everything Tibi -mostly, I try to find things pre-owned but the good stuff from the recent years sells rather quickly.  Also, if anyone is interested at 2:00 EST today and every Wednesday on Insta there is a 'Tibi Style Class' if you follow Tibi.  I also follow Amy Smilovic. She's coming out with a style book soon...cannot wait for that.  If you miss it at 2:00, check it out on YouTube later today.



Yes I feel you and I are Amy mega fans.  Just love the care and details they put into more recent Covid era clothes.


----------



## GoStanford

I'm becoming a little more aware of how much I use online shopping as a stress reliever.  I'm using the month of August as a time to step back if possible.  I was on a couple of my favorites sites earlier today and had to think about what I would do with these new purchases if I completed them.  Closet space and space in general is limited, and even the packaging and shipping materials are a chore to deal with, not to mention an environmental impact.  I just have to keep telling myself that and see how I do!

P.S.  @Antonia - I checked out your Instagram page and the consistency of your Outfit of the Day photos is remarkable!  I really like how you've kept the photo location and angle the same so that the eye is drawn to the outfit and accessories.


----------



## Antonia

GoStanford said:


> I'm becoming a little more aware of how much I use online shopping as a stress reliever.  I'm using the month of August as a time to step back if possible.  I was on a couple of my favorites sites earlier today and had to think about what I would do with these new purchases if I completed them.  Closet space and space in general is limited, and even the packaging and shipping materials are a chore to deal with, not to mention an environmental impact.  I just have to keep telling myself that and see how I do!
> 
> P.S.  @Antonia - I checked out your Instagram page and the consistency of your Outfit of the Day photos is remarkable!  I really like how you've kept the photo location and angle the same so that the eye is drawn to the outfit and accessories.


Oh, thank you so much!! A couple years ago a friend of mine suggested I start an Instagram page. When I first did it, I only posted 1 photo and I cut off my head because I didn't want anyone to see my face. Then afterwards I thought it would be fun to do different angles. Kind of like when you get dressed in the morning, you like to see how it looks from different angles, right? I don't just stand straight in the mirror, I look all over-lol! Same idea.


----------



## purly

doloresmia said:


> I need to buy things for the body I have now and even allow myself to let go of things I can no longer wear after losing 25 pounds….



They will tell you that you can only tailor things a size or two down, but I have seen people rework size 2X shirts to fit a size 6 woman. It wasn't the same style anymore, but it came out pretty nice. Also, a word of warning: I lost several sizes worth of weight once and purged my closet of all the old clothing only to need a slightly larger pair of pants the next time I was bloated. Keeping around a pair or two of period pants is pretty smart.


----------



## purly

I like to ask myself the following set of questions when cleaning out and organizing my closet:
1) If buying this today, would I spend my money on it in the current state of wear it's in?
2) Is this a 'classic' style or a trend that won't come back?
3) Is this worth tailoring or is this something I could replace with a trip to the Gap?
4) Is this a high end designer item and if it is, is it even something I would say fits my personal style or is it something I bought because it was on sale, for work, seemed like what everyone was buying, etc.
5) Do I even have anything else that goes with this?


----------



## doloresmia

Or in my case a whole wardrobe!!!! 

@purly I put myself on a ban of black sweaters this year. The ban will continue for at least 2 decades at which point I see myself wearing cardigans as I like my mother before me will be tired of raising my arms overhead to put clothes on

The sweater ban has worked well. Ought to but have not yet put myself on a black wide legged pants ban. And since most of my dressed life is zoom, it could be a pants ban period. #nomorebottoms


----------



## tinybutterfly

There are two big boxes full of clothing that will be out of my house tomorrow. 

I have a few scarves and a couple of shirts left to try on, but will do that in the morning when I am fresh. Right now I've made enough decisions. 

I still have too many clothes in that just in case closet. Shaking my head at myself. I'll pull it all back out in a month or so and do another round of culling. I need to be happy that I have done this first round and let that be enough. I can do the rest later. No rush. 

I have that book The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning. I need to read it.


----------



## purly

I keep a Goodwill bag in the laundry room and toss things in it from time to time. It has helped cut down on the amount of dedicated closet organizing days I've had to do.


----------



## FizzyWater

tinybutterfly said:


> There are two big boxes full of clothing that will be out of my house tomorrow.
> 
> I have a few scarves and a couple of shirts left to try on, but will do that in the morning when I am fresh. Right now I've made enough decisions.
> 
> I still have too many clothes in that just in case closet. Shaking my head at myself. I'll pull it all back out in a month or so and do another round of culling. I need to be happy that I have done this first round and let that be enough. I can do the rest later. No rush.
> 
> I have that book The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning. I need to read it.



Congratulations on your hard work!

I really recommend that book!  It's short and to the point, and very inspiring.

My everyday closet is pretty minimal.  My other closet, with gorgeous clothes that only get worn to special events, or clothes too small for me, or both, bugs me.  I did a big purge last year but it's still overfull.  One thing that works for me when I'm in the right mood, is to count the items, and then challenge myself to get rid of 10% of them.  I can usually get to about 8 or 9 % with no regrets and then it starts getting difficult.

I'm also tracking items (all durable items, not just clothes) in and out.  I've had an Evernote note tracking "A thing a day" out for years, and realized I needed to also track what's coming in.  It's enlightening.  All the things I'm buying are useful or beautiful, as the William Morris quote goes, but they're hindering my progress to the goal of an uncluttered, effortless space.


----------



## GoStanford

tinybutterfly said:


> I have that book The Gentle Art of Swedish Death Cleaning. I need to read it.


Agree with @FizzyWater.  It's a conversational, readable, practical book.  It helped me to think in concrete terms about the fact that I can't take any of it with me, so I need to decide what's going to happen to my stuff, and how I want to surround myself with things in the future/in my later years.


FizzyWater said:


> I'm also tracking items (all durable items, not just clothes) in and out.  I've had an Evernote note tracking "A thing a day" out for years, and realized I needed to also track what's coming in.  It's enlightening.  All the things I'm buying are useful or beautiful, as the William Morris quote goes, but they're hindering my progress to the goal of an uncluttered, effortless space.


I also use Evernote, but not as systematically as you do.  It's a handy piece of software and sometimes I do go back through my clothing/accessories purchases to figure out patterns/what I kept and what I got rid off.  I'm starting to think the uncluttered/streamlined/truly spacious look is a lot of work!


----------



## FizzyWater

GoStanford said:


> Agree with @FizzyWater.  It's a conversational, readable, practical book.  It helped me to think in concrete terms about the fact that I can't take any of it with me, so I need to decide what's going to happen to my stuff, and how I want to surround myself with things in the future/in my later years.
> 
> I also use Evernote, but not as systematically as you do.  It's a handy piece of software and sometimes I do go back through my clothing/accessories purchases to figure out patterns/what I kept and what I got rid off.  I'm starting to think the uncluttered/streamlined/truly spacious look is a lot of work!



A lot of work, or a lot of money for big rooms and off-site storage! 

(As my mother and I decided, reading decorating magazines:  "Any style looks great with 14-foot ceilings.")


----------



## GreySky

doloresmia said:


> How awesome to see people posting here again! I think most of us are like you - can I tell you how many tank tops I bought this summer looking for one that doesn’t rub my skin and still is fitted and neat?
> 
> I too am trying to figure out my new wardrobe as I realize I am probably never going back into an office and even if I do, I have plenty of office appropriate clothes; I need to buy things for the body I have now and even allow myself to let go of things I can no longer wear after losing 25 pounds…. That part is hard as any of you who have roller coastered like me know.
> 
> Instead of thinking about a uniform I am now adopting the amy smilovic philosophy. I am adapting her ideas to how do I want my clothes to make me feel (I like quirky), are there textures I am missing (no, but very drawn to leather right now) and what can be dialed up or down and rolled into a suitcase no problem
> 
> Of course as it turns out this has led me to purchasing a lot of Tibi recently


This is me! I’ve come back to the forum after a while to get ideas for dressing for my smaller size. But I was pleased that I didn’t donate some of my expensive things to charity because they fit me now…even though I hadn’t worn the, for 3/4 years


----------



## doloresmia

GreySky said:


> This is me! I’ve come back to the forum after a while to get ideas for dressing for my smaller size. But I was pleased that I didn’t donate some of my expensive things to charity because they fit me now…even though I hadn’t worn the, for 3/4 years


Congratulations!!!! that must feel wonderful! I also very much believe in figuring how to use hacks to make things fit. I saw a Trinny Woodall video this morning where she showed how someone attached a hair rubber band to the pant button on one side and looped through button of pant to create more space. To make some of my clothes that are looser now fit, i use push pins with backs and snaps, and incorrect buttoning. Of course, that has NOT stopped me from buying a lot of new things too. No black sweaters still though! Best ban ever.


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Congratulations!!!! that must feel wonderful! I also very much believe in figuring how to use hacks to make things fit. I saw a Trinny Woodall video this morning where she showed how someone attached a hair rubber band to the pant button on one side and looped through button of pant to create more space. To make some of my clothes that are looser now fit, i use push pins with backs and snaps, and incorrect buttoning. Of course, that has NOT stopped me from buying a lot of new things too. No black sweaters still though! Best ban ever.


I will say that my RTW shopping this year (vs. legging/sweat suit city during covid) is mostly wonderful with weird design elements. did not make the mistake of thinking i needed to rebuild for the classic/wear forever notion. Building for a closet of joy and comedic or ironic pieces.


----------

